# We are Siamese if you please...



## JordanRose

The more I see and read about Siamese cats, the more the breed grows on me. I find them fascinating! 

Please could you feed my fascination and post pics of your Siamese cats? Pretty please? You know you can't resist! 

And is it true that once you have one, you never go back?


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> The more I see and read about Siamese cats, the more the breed grows on me. I find them fascinating!
> 
> Please could you feed my fascination and post pics of your Siamese cats? Pretty please? You know you can't resist!
> 
> And is it true that once you have one, you never go back?


I've had a long day at work, so I'll pst photos tomorrow but meanwhile search Siamese for a recent thread.

I am so loyal to Siamese that if I even think about getting a another breed of cat like the sphynx ( fascinates me!) I feel guilty 

Don't know what it is about them, it's the whole package I guess, the elegance,the chatter the intelligence, the playfullness right up untill the end.
I do know when those blue eyes look intently into mine and squint such love and devotion I'm there's!! 

Go for it! Lymorelynn's Mai tai is cooking some right now


----------



## Mo1959

Heres a couple of my Siamese Tia.


----------



## MollyMilo

You did ask


----------



## MollyMilo

Mo1959 said:


> Heres a couple of my Siamese Tia.


Tia is stunning! Those eyes :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## MollyMilo

My first ever Siamese Mai Ling ( 1989-2005)


----------



## MollyMilo

My beautiful Luci who died this past January


----------



## lymorelynn

JordanRose said:


> The more I see and read about Siamese cats, the more the breed grows on me. I find them fascinating!
> 
> Please could you feed my fascination and post pics of your Siamese cats? Pretty please? You know you can't resist!
> 
> *And is it true that once you have one, you never go back?*


Absolutely true! My ex-husband bought my first Siamese as a Christmas present in 1975 and I have never looked back. Since having Solomon I have only been without Siamese for a short time, while convincing my present husband how wonderful they are  (I had recently lost the last of those I had during my first marriage when I met my present man so was looking for a new cat rather than a new man )
I now have two breeding girls - that's how much I convinced my DH . They are adorable, talkative, playful, elegant (well Mai Tai is as elegant as she can be with kittens due at the weekend )
I love all cats and have had moggies too but there really is something special about Siamese.
Pictures of the girls - who adore each other








And Rosie with recent babies








And the fat cat looking very fat  (Mai Tai who has got fatter since then )


----------



## colliemerles

_wow stunning......:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:_


----------



## codyann

aww weren't you lucky to have so many pretty looking cats i really like siamese. never had the chance to won one though


----------



## MollyMilo

And Alfie, who I adopted fom my Aunt as she couldn't care or him anymore he lived with me for about 2 years rip sweet Alfie he was only 4yrs taken wy too soon...


----------



## Lunabuma

I love looking at the pictures on the Siamese breeder website

Siamese Cat Breeder | Siamese Cat Breed Profile | Breed Numbers

If you are interested in Oriental kitties, all you have to do is say.....


----------



## Mo1959

MollyMilo said:


> Tia is stunning! Those eyes :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


Unfortunately, she decided to be sick from the top of the cat tree the other night at 2.30am! Don't know what caused it and she has been fine since but it's not much fun cleaning projectile vomit off your bedroom wall at that time in the morning. Lol

Still, those sweet blue eyes make up for everything.


----------



## MollyMilo

lovely!! my cat Luci was sick ( ate her biscuits way to quickly) most of her life from kittenhood to old age.. she always gave a warning though, licking lips or deep 'talking' haha

i think it might be a Siamese thing?


----------



## lymorelynn

Mai Tai always licks her lips before she's sick and I don't wean kittens on to biscuits because they always gobble them far too quickly


----------



## Mo1959

lymorelynn said:


> Mai Tai always licks her lips before she's sick and I don't wean kittens on to biscuits because they always gobble them far too quickly


Yes. During the day if I get a bit of warning I usually grab her and take her to the laminate or vinyl but at 2.30am I wasn't quite with it. Lol. Not that she is sick much. She doesn't like dry food anyway which is good.


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> My first ever Siamese Mai Ling ( 1989-2005)


Mai Tai's full name is *Meiling*maitai  I absolutely adore all of your kitties MollyMilo - I wish I still had photos of mine. I don't have any at all of my beloved Solomon  though I may have a print somewhere with my lovely Tarka - a seal point rescue girl, my last Siamese with my ex.
This is Leilou who we lost in 2007  The last one before my current girls


----------



## JordanRose

Ah, thank you all for those pics! Beautiful :001_wub: I love their long faces- they look so full of character. Maybe one day. Hmm..... 

And MollyMilo- Alfie was gorgeous!! I didn't know you could get tabby Siamese :001_wub:


----------



## Aurelie

Lunabuma said:


> If you are interested in Oriental kitties, all you have to do is say.....


Show us please


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Mai Tai's full name is *Meiling*maitai  I absolutely adore all of your kitties MollyMilo - I wish I still had photos of mine. I don't have any at all of my beloved Solomon  though I may have a print somewhere with my lovely Tarka - a seal point rescue girl, my last Siamese with my ex.
> This is Leilou who we lost in 2007  The last one before my current girls
> View attachment 91544
> 
> 
> View attachment 91545
> 
> 
> View attachment 91546


Oh thats is such a coincidence!! haha  I'm always reminded when you post pics of Mai Tai but now knowing her full name!   they look kind of similar too 

Leilou was beautiful!!!


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Ah, thank you all for those pics! Beautiful :001_wub: I love their long faces- they look so full of character. Maybe one day. Hmm.....
> 
> And MollyMilo- Alfie was gorgeous!! I didn't know you could get tabby Siamese :001_wub:


Thank you! He was a lovely lad.

You can get Siamese in every colour and design 

My milo is a lilac tabby point Siamese too


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Thank you! He was a lovely lad.
> 
> You can get Siamese in every colour and design
> 
> My milo is a lilac tabby point Siamese too


Well, you learn something new everyday! Will have to look at all the different Siamese 'designs' in that case! :lol: I'm not at all clued up on breeding, as you may be able to tell- never had pedigrees if any kind...

I'm certainly considering Siamese cats after seeing all of your pics, though- I can't help but smile when I see their lovely faces


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Well, you learn something new everyday! Will have to look at all the different Siamese 'designs' in that case! :lol: I'm not at all clued up on breeding, as you may be able to tell- never had pedigrees if any kind...
> 
> I'm certainly considering Siamese cats after seeing all of your pics, though- I can't help but smile when I see their lovely faces


that link lunabuma posted has all the 'designs'.. then when you are finished looking, click on kittens for sale


----------



## Tate

I just discovered this forum yesterday and figured this post was perfect to introduce my precious Ruin  She fully believes that she's 'Queen of the World' (after all how could she not with my fiancé telling her so everyday ), she's vocal, bossy, and let me tell you she keeps the boys and the dog in line. In lesser words, she's perfect.  As far as having other cats, I admit that I am utterly in love with the Siamese/Oriental personality -- to me they are THE perfect cats. I do live with my fiancé's DSH, though we both agreed that if we are to ever get another kitten it will be a Siamese or Oriental. 


























With Donovan









This one was from a couple years ago, but she HATES the camera so it's near impossible to get photos showing her pretty blue eyes!


----------



## MollyMilo

Tate said:


> I just discovered this forum yesterday and figured this post was perfect to introduce my precious Ruin  She fully believes that she's 'Queen of the World' (after all how could she not with my fiancé telling her so everyday ), she's vocal, bossy, and let me tell you she keeps the boys and the dog in line. In lesser words, she's perfect.  As far as having other cats, I admit that I am utterly in love with the Siamese/Oriental personality -- to me they are THE perfect cats. I do live with my fiancé's DSH, though we both agreed that if we are to ever get another kitten it will be a Siamese or Oriental.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Donovan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was from a couple years ago, but she HATES the camera so it's near impossible to get photos showing her pretty blue eyes!


Beautiful!!!!! :001_wub::001_wub: welcome to the forum


----------



## Mo1959

Tate said:


> I just discovered this forum yesterday and figured this post was perfect to introduce my precious Ruin  She fully believes that she's 'Queen of the World' (after all how could she not with my fiancé telling her so everyday ), she's vocal, bossy, and let me tell you she keeps the boys and the dog in line. In lesser words, she's perfect.  As far as having other cats, I admit that I am utterly in love with the Siamese/Oriental personality -- to me they are THE perfect cats. I do live with my fiancé's DSH, though we both agreed that if we are to ever get another kitten it will be a Siamese or Oriental.
> !


She is gorgeous. Funny, when I made the decision to have a Siamese I very rarely saw or heard of any others, but since joining the forum, I have found they seem to becoming increasingly popular. Maybe it's because most are either indoor cats or restricted to gardens/runs I am just not so aware of them around here.


----------



## oggers86

I would love a siamese..if I am ever allowed a 3rd cat I will either get a siamese kitten or an older moggy from a rescue..

Otherwise a siamese and a bengal will likely be our next cats in 20 years time 

I think I picked Elise subconsciously to get me used to the vocalness of the siamese, she isnt nowhere near as loud or as vocal but she certainly tries to give them a run for their money!


----------



## Tate

Thank you MollyMilo, I bet you have your hands full with two kittens! Are they naughty little things? Mo1959 your Tia is just gorgeous, I love seal points....and those ears! 

I can't believe that I neglected to mention how gorgeous all the other meezers in this thread are, every single one of them.


----------



## lymorelynn

Tate said:


> I just discovered this forum yesterday and figured this post was perfect to introduce my precious Ruin  She fully believes that she's 'Queen of the World' (after all how could she not with my fiancé telling her so everyday ), she's vocal, bossy, and let me tell you she keeps the boys and the dog in line. In lesser words, she's perfect.  As far as having other cats, I admit that I am utterly in love with the Siamese/Oriental personality -- to me they are THE perfect cats. I do live with my fiancé's DSH, though we both agreed that if we are to ever get another kitten it will be a Siamese or Oriental.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Donovan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was from a couple years ago, but she HATES the camera so it's near impossible to get photos showing her pretty blue eyes!


Welcome to a fellow meezer slave :thumbup: Your Ruin is absolutely gorgeous and quite obviously Queen of the World :001_wub:


----------



## LadyRedLainey

all very beautiful cats! xx


----------



## shamykebab

What a lovely thread! I've been intrigued with the breed ever since reading Cats In The Belfry. I'll be in the position to get a new cat (or 3!) in 3 years time, so a Siamese, a Maine Coon and a rescue moggy are on top of the list. Can't wait!


----------



## JordanRose

Yay! More beautiful pusscats :001_wub: That's it- I'm blaming you lot when I have a house full of Siamese cats, meowing their heads off and keeping the neighbours awake! :lol:



MollyMilo said:


> that link lunabuma posted has all the 'designs'.. then when you are finished looking, click on kittens for sale


Don't tempt me!


----------



## JordanRose

Lunabuma said:


> I love looking at the pictures on the Siamese breeder website
> 
> Siamese Cat Breeder | Siamese Cat Breed Profile | Breed Numbers
> 
> If you are interested in Oriental kitties, all you have to do is say.....


Keep looking through this link! They're all so gorgeous- I just love those blue eyes :001_tt1:

I especially love the tabby points, and the traditional Seal Point. They're so stunning :001_wub:


----------



## Alaskacat

Siamese are definitly addictive!! I breed Snowshoes and initially got my girl as an outcross to widen the Snowshoe gene pool. I now breed Siamese in their own right and me and other half have just accepted that we will never be without a Siamese in the house - they are just so loyal and people centered. The Snowshoes are fantastic, but I do feel a very special bond to the Siamese. 

My original girl is being spayed tomorrow - very nervous, but I have kept two of her beautiful daughters.

I love the old style look, Meiling was gorgeous. There are some completly stunning cats on this thread.


----------



## JordanRose

Absolutely beautiful, Alaskacat! :001_wub: I think I will need to see what all the fuss is about at some point. It'd be rude not to!


----------



## MollyMilo

Tate said:


> Thank you MollyMilo, I bet you have your hands full with two kittens! Are they naughty little things? Mo1959 your Tia is just gorgeous, I love seal points....and those ears!
> 
> I can't believe that I neglected to mention how gorgeous all the other meezers in this thread are, every single one of them.


They are just coming up to 6 months and a total bundle of fun! Noisy, naughty I love them


----------



## MollyMilo

Alaskacat said:


> Siamese are definitly addictive!! I breed Snowshoes and initially got my girl as an outcross to widen the Snowshoe gene pool. I now breed Siamese in their own right and me and other half have just accepted that we will never be without a Siamese in the house - they are just so loyal and people centered. The Snowshoes are fantastic, but I do feel a very special bond to the Siamese.
> 
> My original girl is being spayed tomorrow - very nervous, but I have kept two of her beautiful daughters.
> 
> I love the old style look, Meiling was gorgeous. There are some completly stunning cats on this thread.


Alaska, I adore all cats but just HAVE to have a Siamese!!

Your cats are stunning too!

Thinking of your girl tomorrow, i'm sure it will be over before you both know it.. it's my Molly's turn in two weeks!


----------



## Mo1959

MollyMilo said:


> Alaska, I adore all cats but just HAVE to have a Siamese!!
> 
> Your cats are stunning too!
> 
> Thinking of your girl tomorrow, i'm sure it will be over before you both know it.. it's my Molly's turn in two weeks!


MollyMilo, just to let you know that the flank spay does bring the coat back in a much darker colour which looks pretty weird. I think it will take a long time to eventually blend in. Just thought I would say in case you want to ask for a midline spay if it would bother you.


----------



## MollyMilo

Mo1959 said:


> MollyMilo, just to let you know that the flank spay does bring the coat back in a much darker colour which looks pretty weird. I think it will take a long time to eventually blend in. Just thought I would say in case you want to ask for a midline spay if it would bother you.


Thanks Mo, I just want her back fit and well. Going to stick with flank and , I don't care if it grows back purple with green spots  the vet told me its an easier op on the girl, and it will be easier for me to spot infection I think too?


----------



## Biawhiska

One of mine as a kitten


----------



## Mo1959

MollyMilo said:


> Thanks Mo, I just want her back fit and well. Going to stick with flank and , I don't care if it grows back purple with green spots  the vet told me its an easier op on the girl, and it will be easier for me to spot infection I think too?


Also cheaper which is a bonus. Yes, I just let them do Tia on the flank. Very neat scar but they shaved a huge patch so she has a lovely dark area almost three inches square, but as you say, doesn't really matter. I got the impression they were much more used to doing the flank too but they did give me a phone just before they started just to make sure because of the colour change. Hopefully after a few moults it may gradually blend in again.


----------



## lymorelynn

The colour will gradually return to normal after a flank spay and it easier and more routine for most vets to do it that way, though my vet told me that a lot of South African trained vets do a midline spay as routine.
I remember having a girl done several years ago and the vet offered a midline in case I wanted to show her. When I said, it's okay, she's not good enough to show, he put his hands over her ears and told me not to be so rude about her


----------



## Mo1959

lymorelynn said:


> The colour will gradually return to normal after a flank spay and it easier and more routine for most vets to do it that way, though my vet told me that a lot of South African trained vets do a midline spay as routine.
> I remember having a girl done several years ago and the vet offered a midline in case I wanted to show her. When I said, it's okay, she's not good enough to show, he put his hands over her ears and told me not to be so rude about her


Ha, ha. Tia is the same. She has a defect!! The sternum bone is a funny shape and you can feel it if you run your hand along. There is a technical term for it but I can't remember it at the moment. According to the breeder and the vet it won't cause any problems but she would be marked down at a show.


----------



## MollyMilo

Mo1959 said:


> Also cheaper which is a bonus. Yes, I just let them do Tia on the flank. Very neat scar but they shaved a huge patch so she has a lovely dark area almost three inches square, but as you say, doesn't really matter. I got the impression they were much more used to doing the flank too but they did give me a phone just before they started just to make sure because of the colour change. Hopefully after a few moults it may gradually blend in again.


Oh i'm sure Tia's fur will grow in normally after a few more months. I've been looking at my others girls photos I don't even know what side they had it done! 
Human anatomy yes, cats noo clue


----------



## Lunabuma

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha. Tia is the same. She has a defect!! The sternum bone is a funny shape and you can feel it if you run your hand along. There is a technical term for it but I can't remember it at the moment. According to the breeder and the vet it won't cause any problems but she would be marked down at a show.


Luna has a little protruding sternum like that


----------



## MollyMilo

Is it true that a Siamese coat changes to its environment? 

When I went see my kittens for the first time back in February, the breeder had the nursery hot hot hot and everyone apart from their points were gleaming white! 

Alfie was white all the time as he was a red point, but looking back Luci my seal point was very dark in the winter and in the summer became really light and had a white belly like she had as a kitten!


----------



## lymorelynn

Yes, Rosie is lighter in the summer, though the colour difference is more pronounced in Siamese that go outside all year round. Their coats also get darker as they get older.
The protruding sternum is fairly common in Siamese - a showing fault but it doesn't usually cause any problem.


----------



## MollyMilo

Molly being a little madam 



























The two of them being sweet as pie 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mo1959

Couldn't help having a chuckle at the dishes you have washed. All cat and no human. Lol


----------



## MollyMilo

Mo1959 said:


> Couldn't help having a chuckle at the dishes you have washed. All cat and no human. Lol


:lol: straight from the dishwasher to the draining board! I think I have more cat bowls than human plates 

Normal right? :thumbup:


----------



## munchkinpie

ok well you asked for it


----------



## MollyMilo

munchkinpie said:


> ok well you asked for it


Handsome lad!

I wonder if he is related to our lovely Tia mo? Could be her brother!


----------



## munchkinpie

whats the pedigree name il check. i know there is mafdet, highiq,adfuram in his


----------



## MollyMilo

In just a few mns I am off to my Siamese's breeder to see not one or two but about 20! Gorgeous Siamese... True Siamese heaven 

Ok, the tiny babies will just be lying there cute as Can be but the 6 week olds and older ones will be running around. Especially looking forward to seeing her 8 year old lilac tabby.. Can see what milo will eventually look like  

Then if I can pull myself away from all that meezerness, we will come back here and she can see how my two have grown and their lovely personalities!


----------



## munchkinpie

love tabby points !!!


----------



## Mo1959

munchkinpie said:


> whats the pedigree name il check. i know there is mafdet, highiq,adfuram in his


Good chance they are related then. Tia's Sire was Champion Debikat Josefthespecialone who's parents were Highiq Mafdet-Studmuffin and Mafdet Bobbiesocks. Her Dam was Fisepo Baby Bunting who's parents are Highiq Haya Ji and Beesiam Starkissed.


----------



## munchkinpie

highiq haya ji (harry) is his sire so yes they are related


----------



## simplysardonic

What a lovely thread. The only pedigree cat I've ever had was a stunning tabby point girl who I shared my childhood with & one day I'd love another Siamese


----------



## Mo1959

simplysardonic said:


> What a lovely thread. The only pedigree cat I've ever had was a stunning tabby point girl who I shared my childhood with & one day I'd love another Siamese


Your life will never be the same...........be warned.


----------



## munchkinpie

yep siamese are adictive x


----------



## MollyMilo

munchkinpie said:


> highiq haya ji (harry) is his sire so yes they are related


I knew I could see Tia


----------



## oggers86

I am now determined to get a Siamese to add to our feline family. OH's sister has just got 3 kittens and she already has a dog so I have ammunition and 2 years to persuade him that 1 more cat isnt going to make a massive difference. 

I prefer the less pointy faces of the modern of the traditional..

Silly question but what do they feel like? My friend from primary school had siamese and I vaguely remember them feeling a bit bony and not very fluffy. 

I posted a thread a while back about wanting to add a 3rd cat in the shape of a siamese, I thought I might forget about it with wedding planning but its still in the back of my mind even though the wedding is taking up most of my thoughts. We want kids in a few years and I want a final opportunity to baby another cat because I know once kids come along the cats will become more like a pet if that makes sense as I will have a baby to baby


----------



## lymorelynn

oggers86 said:


> I am now determined to get a Siamese to add to our feline family. OH's sister has just got 3 kittens and she already has a dog so I have ammunition and 2 years to persuade him that 1 more cat isnt going to make a massive difference.
> 
> I prefer the less pointy faces of the modern of the traditional..
> 
> *Silly question but what do they feel like? My friend from primary school had siamese and I vaguely remember them feeling a bit bony and not very fluffy.*
> 
> I posted a thread a while back about wanting to add a 3rd cat in the shape of a siamese, I thought I might forget about it with wedding planning but its still in the back of my mind even though the wedding is taking up most of my thoughts. We want kids in a few years and I want a final opportunity to baby another cat because I know once kids come along the cats will become more like a pet if that makes sense as I will have a baby to baby


In good condition a Siamese shouldn't feel bony, their fur is soft and silky though not thick and cosy like a BSH or fluffy like a long haired variety. All I can feel under Rosie's coat is her muscles. Mai Tai is bony because she has just had kittens.
Not all modern Siamese have the extreme pointy faces and bat ears - check a few breeders' websites 
Wedding planning sounds very exciting :yesnod: My son and his fiancee are currently planning theirs for May next year:thumbup1:


----------



## shamykebab

munchkinpie said:


> ok well you asked for it


I just love this cat! Seal points are so swoon-worthy! :001_wub:


----------



## oggers86

lymorelynn said:


> In good condition a Siamese shouldn't feel bony, their fur is soft and silky though not thick and cosy like a BSH or fluffy like a long haired variety. All I can feel under Rosie's coat is her muscles. Mai Tai is bony because she has just had kittens.
> Not all modern Siamese have the extreme pointy faces and bat ears - check a few breeders' websites
> Wedding planning sounds very exciting :yesnod: My son and his fiancee are currently planning theirs for May next year:thumbup1:


I know what you mean, both my cats feel different, Elise is fluffier and chunkier (shes turning into a bit of a porker so I need to get her running around a bit more!) whereas Elsa is less fluffy and more bony.

Our wedding is next September and I am trying to get as much organised as I can, doesnt help that I think I have lost all of my wedding documents thanks to a virus on my computer but luckily I have copies of my handmade invites at work so I just need to readjust. Everything else isnt really a big deal although I will miss my very detailed to do list.

I dont mind a bit of a pointy face but some of them do put me off, I suppose I could get a good idea of what a kitten will grow up to be like from their parents. If a breeder only keeps mum, would there still be the opportunity to see a picture of dad..

Anyway, I am getting ahead of myself here, no Siamese until 2014, want to get the wedding out the way and ideally buy a house which is a bit bigger than this one so there can be no "our house is too small argument"

I really really want a Siamese sooner rather than later so I am going to have to spend the next 2 years being extra nice to the OH. This has to be it though, we cant have anymore than 3 if we are being realistic.


----------



## Lunabuma

I've been wondering if I should invite my Orientals to mine next year.... My aunty (mad cat lady) offered to make them outfits!


----------



## munchkinpie

lunabuma who can you not have them there!! not sure on the outfit idea as it would hide their fabulous markings, fancy collars would be nice tho.x


----------



## lymorelynn

oggers86 said:


> I know what you mean, both my cats feel different, Elise is fluffier and chunkier (shes turning into a bit of a porker so I need to get her running around a bit more!) whereas Elsa is less fluffy and more bony.
> 
> Our wedding is next September and I am trying to get as much organised as I can, doesnt help that I think I have lost all of my wedding documents thanks to a virus on my computer but luckily I have copies of my handmade invites at work so I just need to readjust. Everything else isnt really a big deal although I will miss my very detailed to do list.
> 
> I dont mind a bit of a pointy face but some of them do put me off, I suppose I could get a good idea of what a kitten will grow up to be like from their parents. If a breeder only keeps mum, would there still be the opportunity to see a picture of dad..
> 
> Anyway, I am getting ahead of myself here, no Siamese until 2014, want to get the wedding out the way and ideally buy a house which is a bit bigger than this one so there can be no "our house is too small argument"
> 
> I really really want a Siamese sooner rather than later so I am going to have to spend the next 2 years being extra nice to the OH. This has to be it though, we cant have anymore than 3 if we are being realistic.


I think most breeders are happy to let you see pictures of the stud if he is not their own. I also have photos of previous litters so I can show prospective new slaves what their babies will grow up to look like 
Lots of good wishes for your wedding  I organised my step daughter's wedding 10 years ago so I'm glad my son is sorting everything out himself :yesnod: - well, with his fiancee of course


----------



## oggers86

Has anybody heard of Jarmila Siamese? I have had her bookmarked for a while and keep looking at her page. She has 2 kittens left from her previous litter which I think were born in April. One of which is a Seal Point male which is exactly what I am looking for!! I am so tempted to offer him a home as nobody seems to want him although I am sure someone will want him soon enough..

What kind of health testing should the breeders be doing? Is the breed suseptible to certain problems (i.e HCM in Bengals, Ragdolls etc)


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Has anybody heard of Jarmila Siamese? I have had her bookmarked for a while and keep looking at her page. She has 2 kittens left from her previous litter which I think were born in April. One of which is a Seal Point male which is exactly what I am looking for!! I am so tempted to offer him a home as nobody seems to want him although I am sure someone will want him soon enough..
> 
> What kind of health testing should the breeders be doing? Is the breed suseptible to certain problems (i.e HCM in Bengals, Ragdolls etc)


That was a quick 2 years 

Go for it!


----------



## shamykebab

oggers86 said:


> Has anybody heard of Jarmila Siamese? I have had her bookmarked for a while and keep looking at her page. She has 2 kittens left from her previous litter which I think were born in April. One of which is a Seal Point male which is exactly what I am looking for!! I am so tempted to offer him a home as nobody seems to want him although I am sure someone will want him soon enough..
> 
> What kind of health testing should the breeders be doing? Is the breed suseptible to certain problems (i.e HCM in Bengals, Ragdolls etc)


Oh, they look LOVELY :001_wub:. Jealous!


----------



## lymorelynn

oggers86 said:


> Has anybody heard of Jarmila Siamese? I have had her bookmarked for a while and keep looking at her page. She has 2 kittens left from her previous litter which I think were born in April. One of which is a Seal Point male which is exactly what I am looking for!! I am so tempted to offer him a home as nobody seems to want him although I am sure someone will want him soon enough..
> 
> What kind of health testing should the breeders be doing? Is the breed suseptible to certain problems (i.e HCM in Bengals, Ragdolls etc)


I have heard the name. Just looked at the website - I see they are the traditional applehead Siamese that you like  Worth giving them a call I think. 
Siamese are not generally prone to HCM and aren't commonly tested. There is a new test, only recently brought in for PRA - Progressive Renal Atrophy - which at present isn't a common condition but it is thought that around 33% of Siamese and Orientals could be carriers. A cat with the condition is usually blind by around the age of 3 to 5 years


----------



## shamykebab

Are breeders going to start testing for PRA, Lynn? It's very common in Labradors so most good breeders test for it now. My youngest is hereditary clear for it, but some lines are notorious for producing carrier dogs, hence the widespread testing.


----------



## lymorelynn

I think more breeders will start to test for it though I don't know how many do at the moment. I have the swabs ready to do my two, hope to get them sent off in the next few days.


----------



## Aurelie

Just had a peek at the Jarmila Siamese website - oh my god the red point boy :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Lynn, when I just read your post about progressive blindness gene my heart stopped! Oh I had no idea


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Just had a peek at the Jarmila Siamese website - oh my god the red point boy :001_wub::001_wub:


Does nancy want a red Siamese older brother?


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Lynn, when I just read your post about progressive blindness gene my heart stopped! Oh I had no idea


Please don't panic - it's thought that only around 11% are currently affected and that includes Orientals, Somalis and Balinese as well.


----------



## oggers86

Aurelie said:


> Just had a peek at the Jarmila Siamese website - oh my god the red point boy :001_wub::001_wub:


I know, I so want that Seal Point but now just isnt the right time and I have yet to get OH on board.

I will start looking into some breeders, keep them bookmarked and then get in contact with them nearer the time.

What happens if the worst case scenario happens and my cats dont accept another cat? How long should you persist? 6 months? A year? Would I be able to find a breeder who would agree to taking the cat back if introductions fail big time?

ETA: How much should I expect to pay for a kitten from a reuputable breeder on average?


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Does nancy want a red Siamese older brother?


Mmmmmm wouldn't that be lovely, I could have Claude, Nancy and Floyd .

Two cats at a time is definately my limit unfortunately, I am a closet crazy cat lady and three cats, of different breeds would without a doubt blow my cover!


----------



## lymorelynn

oggers86 said:


> I know, I so want that Seal Point but now just isnt the right time and I have yet to get OH on board.
> 
> I will start looking into some breeders, keep them bookmarked and then get in contact with them nearer the time.
> 
> What happens if the worst case scenario happens and my cats dont accept another cat? How long should you persist? 6 months? A year? Would I be able to find a breeder who would agree to taking the cat back if introductions fail big time?
> 
> ETA: How much should I expect to pay for a kitten from a reuputable breeder on average?


Average price for Siamese is between £375 - £400 but I don't know about traditionals. You can pay less than that but I'd be wary even if the kittens are registered. 
A lot of breeders will take their kittens back no matter how old or they will help with rehoming. Siamese though do tend to get on with others - or so I have found. I'm sure there are exceptions


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Please don't panic - it's thought that only around 11% are currently affected and that includes Orientals, Somalis and Balinese as well.


Ok, well I have everything crossed that Mai tai and Rosie get the all clear x


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Mmmmmm wouldn't that be lovely, I could have Claude, Nancy and Floyd .
> 
> Two cats at a time is definately my limit unfortunately, I am a closet crazy cat lady and three cats, of different breeds would without a doubt blow my cover!


Loving the name floyd for a red point Siamese!


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Loving the name floyd for a red point Siamese!


If you get him I'll let you have the name.....


----------



## shamykebab

Aurelie said:


> Two cats at a time is definately my limit unfortunately, I am a closet crazy cat lady and three cats, of different breeds would without a doubt blow my cover!


Three cats maketh a crazy cat lady? I'm doomed!


----------



## Aurelie

shamykebab said:


> Three cats maketh a crazy cat lady? I'm doomed!


My personal rule of thumb - if you have gone public with the craziness, there is no wrong number, have as many as works for you.

HOWEVER - if you are trying to retain the public veneer of a person who just happens to have cats as their pet of choice but doesn't over think it, then its either three moggies or peds of the same breed, or two of differing breeds. Any more than that and you might as well give in and own up.

I have hinted at my cat craziness before and all it got me was a cat wall clock for christmas - never again.


----------



## MollyMilo

Milo looking after his sister


----------



## JordanRose

What a stunning photo!! :001_wub: 

Molly looks to be recovering marvellously!  What an amazingly even square they've shaved, too!


----------



## Mo1959

Awww. That is so sweet. I think they are bigger than Tia even although she is a few months older. Mind you, her mum looked quite small to me.


----------



## munchkinpie

awwwww !!!! i thought i would have been a bigger incision for a spay looks really neat.


----------



## lymorelynn

I think I could quite happily come and cat-nap those two MollyMilo :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

munchkinpie said:


> awwwww !!!! i thought i would have been a bigger incision for a spay looks really neat.


yes i'm surprised, it does look smaller than i thought!


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> What a stunning photo!! :001_wub:
> 
> Molly looks to be recovering marvellously!  What an amazingly even square they've shaved, too!


thank you 

I wonder how long it will take to grow back in black?


----------



## MollyMilo

Mo1959 said:


> Awww. That is so sweet. I think they are bigger than Tia even although she is a few months older. Mind you, her mum looked quite small to me.


Molly and Milo's mum is quite tiny ( lots of cuddles saturday)
though they had a big dad, i think these will be bigger. Molly is fat but small framed. Milo is loooong and slim 

i like how Tia is just a little bit older, i can see what my two will be like then  . Is Tia 8 months now?

Milo has finally stopped dancing all over the keyboard!! excuse all the edits


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> thank you
> 
> I wonder how long it will take to grow back in black?


From what I've seen, cat fur grows back really quickly! One of the kittens at the SAA had her leg amputated around 3 weeks ago, and already has a good layer of fur where they'd shaved her


----------



## Mo1959

MollyMilo said:


> Molly and Milo's mum is quite tiny ( lots of cuddles saturday)
> though they had a big dad, i think these will be bigger. Molly is fat but small framed. Milo is loooong and slim
> 
> i like how Tia is just a little bit older, i can see what my two will be like then  . Is Tia 8 months now?


She is over 9 months now. She was born on 16th September. I don't mind if she stays slim and dainty mind you. Less weight to land on me when she jumps off the cat tree and lands on me in bed


----------



## MollyMilo

Mo1959 said:


> She is over 9 months now. She was born on 16th September. I don't mind if she stays slim and dainty mind you. Less weight to land on me when she jumps off the cat tree and lands on me in bed


haha yes you dont want 2.8kg landing on you from any great height! 

My two are 3 months younger exactly well they were born 17th December


----------



## Mo1959

Here,s a quick pic of her on her cat tree and you can see how dark the spay site has grown in.


----------



## MollyMilo

Mo1959 said:


> Here,s a quick pic of her on her cat tree and you can see how dark the spay site has grown in.


so beautiful!!!

haha...the spay site matches her points


----------



## MollyMilo

Mo1959 said:


> Here,s a quick pic of her on her cat tree and you can see how dark the spay site has grown in.


Gosh, that could be my Luci on that cat tree..

miss her lots!


----------



## MollyMilo

been look at photos and found this one!

Alfie had not long been with me long and REALLY wanted Luci's favourite landing spot...


----------



## Mo1959

Awww. They were lovely, and yes Tia does look very similar to your Luci.

What ages were they when you lost them if you don't mind me asking. When I researched cats' life spans, it said Siamese were quite long lived, but I don't know if breed makes any difference or not. Probably a bit like us. You are either blessed with good genes or you aren't.


----------



## MollyMilo

Sadly Mo, they don't live as long as they used to 

Alfie taken WAY to soon was only 4 BUT he had a heart problems and was very sick with it.

Luci was with me till she was 15.. perefctly healthy untill december when she developed hyperthyroidism had her pts in January as she just gave up the fight...

Mai Ling my blue point lasted the longest..she was just over 16yrs and again perfectly healthy all her life up untill the last month or so.. she too just gave up


----------



## MollyMilo

munchkinpie said:


> highiq haya ji (harry) is his sire so yes they are related


So does that make the handsome Reo, Tia's uncle? Aww


----------



## JordanRose

Well, it's about time I introduce to you the very handsome Spooks:


























Just look at that gorgeous little face! :001_wub: I'm so in love with him, even if he never shuts up :lol: I begged my Mum for him, and she liked his photo but alas, I am still catless  I'm sure he'll find his forever home very soon, anyway, even though I will miss him when he goes. The cat unit will be so quiet without him!


----------



## Jiskefet

lymorelynn said:


> Mai Tai's full name is *Meiling*maitai


Beautiful name.....
I was told mei ling means tinkling (or resounding) bells


----------



## lymorelynn

What a handsome chap :001_wub::001_wub: Such a shame that you couldn't win your mum over (mums are much harder to persuade than husbands ) but I am sure the lovely Spooks will find a new home before long.


----------



## oggers86

I want him!!!

Cant have him though...

I have to convince the OH to let me get a Siamese after the wedding, I need to pull out all the stops..any suggestions?


----------



## JordanRose

oggers86 said:


> I want him!!!
> 
> Cant have him though...
> 
> I have to convince the OH to let me get a Siamese after the wedding, I need to pull out all the stops..any suggestions?


Same!! I want him so badly but I'm not allowed 

I don't have any suggestions, as I'm trying to convince my Mum but she's not having it :frown2: If you manage to convince your OH, can you please share your secret with me?  Good luck!


----------



## Midnight13

Which shelter is that gorgeous brute in??? My friend is in Liverpool but has been looking as far as Manchester area for a ped to adopt


----------



## MollyMilo

ooh i love spooks!!! :001_wub:

was he found or given to shelter? does he come with his pedigree, id love to know where he came from! i'm obsessed 











n


----------



## JordanRose

Midnight13 said:


> Which shelter is that gorgeous brute in??? My friend is in Liverpool but has been looking as far as Manchester area for a ped to adopt


He is at the Society for Abandoned Animals in Manchester. If you click on the link below my siggy, then you can get contact details. If you phone, you'll be able to see if he's still available.

I'm off work today, so don't know if he's been reserved today. As far as I know, he's still available for adoption. He was yesterday, anyway 

ETA: I got a private message off ChinaBlue before, asking if I could rehome 2 Siamese cats. I had to say no (boohoo!), but she said she thinks they're in the Liverpool area. If you send her a PM, she can maybe give you more details


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> ooh i love spooks!!! :001_wub:
> 
> was he found or given to shelter? does he come with his pedigree, id love to know where he came from! i'm obsessed
> 
> n


He's a stunner, isn't he! :001_wub: He's got such a great temperament and personality, too. Full of character! 

He was brought to us as he wasn't getting on with his old owners' other cats. That's the story anyway, but he seems fine with the kitties in the shelter. I reckon he was too high maintenance for them- they should have considered that before getting a Siamese! I don't think he came with papers, though. Not as far as I know...


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> He's a stunner, isn't he! :001_wub: He's got such a great temperament and personality, too. Full of character!
> 
> He was brought to us as he wasn't getting on with his old owners' other cats. That's the story anyway, but he seems fine with the kitties in the shelter. I reckon he was too high maintenance for them- they should have considered that before getting a Siamese! I don't think he came with papers, though. Not as far as I know...[/QUOTE
> 
> How sad, poor little lad.
> 
> jordan, is there something your mum would really like you to do but you have been putting off? pull out all the stops ffg.yt6666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666000000000000000000000000000000000000000000[email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
> 
> molly has very strong opinions about this too!!!


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> How sad, poor little lad.
> 
> jordan, is there something your mum would really like you to do but you have been putting off? pull out all the stops ffg.yt6666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666000000000000000000000000000000000000000000[email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
> 
> molly has very strong opinions about this too!!!


Well, I have been exceptionally tidy over the past couple of weeks, and have cooked the tea nearly every night. Definitely nothing to do with wanting a certain Mr Spooky...

My bunnies told me that they think he looks very nice, too, and that they would like a big Spooky brother. Honestly, they did!


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Well, I have been exceptionally tidy over the past couple of weeks, and have cooked the tea nearly every night. Definitely nothing to do with wanting a certain Mr Spooky...
> 
> My bunnies told me that they think he looks very nice, too, and that they would like a big Spooky brother. Honestly, they did!


Nooo you have to Do better than that.. Took me years to get my mum around to having two Siamese.. 7 years!! What did it for me is saying I'll go into nursing.. Got Luci 3 months after I started uni  so worth it. I have a great career and Luci was with me for 15 years of it 

Talking of work, off I go now. When I get back in the morning I wanna hear of your plan


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Nooo you have to Do better than that.. Took me years to get my mum around to having two Siamese.. 7 years!! What did it for me is saying I'll go into nursing.. Got Luci 3 months after I started uni  so worth it. I have a great career and Luci was with me for 15 years of it
> 
> Talking of work, off I go now. When I get back in the morning I wanna hear of your plan


Aww, what a lovely story!  I'll have a think about it and get back to you- I see my cleaning isn't imaginative enough 

Last summer it was 'You're just sat doing nothing all day, how could you afford a cat- you need to show me you're commited'.

Soooo, I've tried to impress her by working so much and by really giving my all to the rabbits (i.e. sitting out in the rain for hours on end, just so they can get a good runaround). But she now says 'Oh, you don't have time for a cat, you're spending so much time with the bunnies, and at work'.

What do I have to do to impress this woman?!!!  :lol:


----------



## munchkinpie

can you not get your mum to come down to the sanctuary once she sees him she will fall in love, how can you not look at those gorgeous eyes !!


----------



## JordanRose

munchkinpie said:


> can you not get your mum to come down to the sanctuary once she sees him she will fall in love, how can you not look at those gorgeous eyes !!


I've tried that, too, but she's not got the time to come down 

I wish she had, as I just know she'd have fallen in love with him. He's more gorgeous in person, and has such a funny character :001_wub:

I'm expecting him to be reserved by the time I'm back in on Monday. Then again, I thought he'd be snapped up straight away, but he's been in the homing unit for a week now. I think it's fate. She thinks it's sillyness :skep:

I've shed so many tears about the whole situation. I'm gutted that I can't take him  I just love that little guy :001_wub:


----------



## munchkinpie

sneak him in tell her hes staying for the weekend haha. i love him too!!


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Aww, what a lovely story!  I'll have a think about it and get back to you- I see my cleaning isn't imaginative enough
> 
> Last summer it was 'You're just sat doing nothing all day, how could you afford a cat- you need to show me you're commited'.
> 
> Soooo, I've tried to impress her by working so much and by really giving my all to the rabbits (i.e. sitting out in the rain for hours on end, just so they can get a good runaround). But she now says 'Oh, you don't have time for a cat, you're spending so much time with the bunnies, and at work'.
> 
> What do I have to do to impress this woman?!!!  :lol:


Hmm this woman sounds like a tough nut to crack! 

Your Molly,in the sig.. Has she been gone long, was your mum very very close? Maybe she just isn't ready yet. I don't know the story


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Hmm this woman sounds like a tough nut to crack!
> 
> Your Molly,in the sig.. Has she been gone long, was your mum very very close? Maybe she just isn't ready yet. I don't know the story


She is! 

As for Molly, she was upset when she died, but wasn't too close to her when she was around. We'd had her for 12 years so she obviously left a hole, but towards the end of her life, it was me that did all the palliative care.

It destroyed me when she died, but I'm ready for another cat. From the sounds of it, Mum doesn't want to deal with cat poo. That's her main reasoning, even though I've said I'd do all the cleaning and care. Plus, I do everything for my rabbits and have shown her how commited I am.

Looks like I'll have to wait til I graduate and move out. Boohoo!


----------



## MollyMilo

Seriously mum, why can't we sleep all day here like we did yesterday... 










Molly and Milo confused with my shift patterns I think


----------



## Aurelie

Has anyone seen Amelia the chocolate point at Rushden Persian Rescue? If I didn't have a new arrival coming in August I would be in the car right now - she keeps popping back into my head. I hope she finds a lovely home soon.


----------



## oggers86

Aurelie said:


> Has anyone seen Amelia the chocolate point at Rushden Persian Rescue? If I didn't have a new arrival coming in August I would be in the car right now - she keeps popping back into my head. I hope she finds a lovely home soon.


Shes lovely! I want to give Princess a home but I bet my girls wouldnt like her.


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

I love all your gorgeous siamese 
For me siamese/orientals are the only cats i will be getting from now on.
Here is my gorgeous Lewey
















silly face


----------



## MollyMilo

louise cat crazy lady said:


> I love all your gorgeous siamese
> For me siamese/orientals are the only cats i will be getting from now on.
> Here is my gorgeous Lewey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silly face


Omg!! :001_wub::001_wub: I want lewey!!

My next Siamese will be a blue boy


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Has anyone seen Amelia the chocolate point at Rushden Persian Rescue? If I didn't have a new arrival coming in August I would be in the car right now - she keeps popping back into my head. I hope she finds a lovely home soon.


Aww bless Does the Rescue have a website?


----------



## LadyRedLainey

Those eyes are absolutely stunning!! ^^^

Amazing how strong a colouring they are

I truly would love a Siamese cat after seeing them, I remember watching Lady and the Tramp and thinking they were meanies lol!! but now I am a big person now lol I think they are stunning xx


----------



## Mo1959

Definitely not meanies. Lol. With this weather being so bad today I have sat at the computer for hours and Tia hasn't budged from my lap apart from feeding and toilet times  She is just so affectionate.


----------



## MollyMilo

Found amelia!

Gosh, she is stunning

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-resc...elia-chocolate-point-siamese-3-years-old.html


----------



## Mo1959

Ooo, she is nice. She should find a home no problem. Good job she is so far away!


----------



## MollyMilo

Really do hope spooks and Amelia find a home soon!


----------



## MollyMilo

I've got a chocolate girl, that's my excuse!

Someone can take spooks and Amelia  mention no names of course..


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

LadyRedLainey said:


> Those eyes are absolutely stunning!! ^^^
> 
> Amazing how strong a colouring they are
> 
> I truly would love a Siamese cat after seeing them, I remember watching Lady and the Tramp and thinking they were meanies lol!! but now I am a big person now lol I think they are stunning xx


It's amazing how many people think siamese are mean! Lewey does not have a evil bone in his body. A bossy bone yes! A very very big bossy bone haha but he is never mean.


----------



## munchkinpie

Awwww how did she come to be at the centre? She has a warm gentle look about her, lovely pair of lugs too! Shes beautiful.
Yes siamese do demand your attention dont they, but in a loving way.


----------



## Cybil

Hi all

Was told not to "hide away" in photo galleries section so have come to join in this thread. Have 5 month old Siamese babies, Yoshi and Milou (choc and lilac) who have taken centre stage in our family. They're wonderfully naughty and have even recently taken to stealing £10 notes left lying around. Have posted a few pictures as I love looking at other people's.


----------



## Mo1959

Cybil said:


> Hi all
> 
> Was told not to "hide away" in photo galleries section so have come to join in this thread. Have 5 month old Siamese babies, Yoshi and Milou (choc and lilac) who have taken centre stage in our family. They're wonderfully naughty and have even recently taken to stealing £10 notes left lying around. Have posted a few pictures as I love looking at other people's.


Awww. They are gorgeous. I am now a confirmed Siamese slave too 

Oh, and you're lucky you have £10 notes to leave lying around


----------



## Cybil

Yes, well I wish it was my notes they were stealing... it's usually my teenage son's, kids always seem to have money to throw away!


----------



## MollyMilo

Cybil said:


> Hi all
> 
> Was told not to "hide away" in photo galleries section so have come to join in this thread. Have 5 month old Siamese babies, Yoshi and Milou (choc and lilac) who have taken centre stage in our family. They're wonderfully naughty and have even recently taken to stealing £10 notes left lying around. Have posted a few pictures as I love looking at other people's.


Haha sorry that was me, inviting you in  glad you joined us!

Your babies are gorgeous, are they brother and sister? I have a lilac tabby boy called milo and a chocolate point girl called Molly. They are coming up to 7 months.


----------



## MollyMilo

I've just read this thread again from top to bottom, it's just packed with amazing siameseness!! Beautiful cats and kittens old and new. 

Love it


----------



## Mo1959

MollyMilo said:


> I've just read this thread again from top to bottom, it's just packed with amazing siameseness!! Beautiful cats and kittens old and new.
> 
> Love it


Yeah..........I think the more you look at them, the more addictive they become!

Don't know why I waited so long to get one. I remember as a little girl, the local village shopkeeper had one and I was always mesmerised by it.

Don't get me wrong, I loved my moggies to bits too and still miss my old Suzie, but there is certainly something a bit special about Siamese. Having to lean over Tia to type this as she is on my lap as usual. lol


----------



## MollyMilo

Mine will not let me type! I have a computer upstairs and they take turns to leap onto the keyboard. Also have a lap top which i use downstairs, but again they leap onto it,usually resulting in it shutting off! 

The other night I was trying to Type a serious ( unusual for me  ) post about hyperthyroidism and ended up STANDING on my coffee table, lap top in hand to get the post typed!! 

I have worked my way around this as I'm addicted to this forum too.. I found if I get into bed ( anytime of day ) lift my legs up they, they can't resist diving under the covers and sleeping! They dont realise what an ipad is... Peace at last


----------



## Cybil

Hi. Yes they're brother and sister, although don't look similar at all. Being female, she's the "brighter" of the two but he's more affectionate and laid back. Having had Siamese most of my life what I do find odd about these 2 is that they're so quiet. Apart from when they first arrived and Yoshi didn't shut up for 2 days, they don't "speak" much. I think maybe it's becuase they spend so much time together and that when they start going out alone they may find their voices. Don't know, we'll see. They're not going out yet except on a leash but by the end of the summer I'm going to find it tricky to keep them in. Totally sympathise with the computer thing... I spend most of the day on the computer and if they're awake they think it's great to come and play with the cables or, as you said, sit on the keyboard. Don't have a laptop unforutnatley so going to bed not an option!


----------



## MollyMilo

Cybil said:


> Hi. Yes they're brother and sister, although don't look similar at all. Being female, she's the "brighter" of the two but he's more affectionate and laid back. Having had Siamese most of my life what I do find odd about these 2 is that they're so quiet. Apart from when they first arrived and Yoshi didn't shut up for 2 days, they don't "speak" much. I think maybe it's becuase they spend so much time together and that when they start going out alone they may find their voices. Don't know, we'll see. They're not going out yet except on a leash but by the end of the summer I'm going to find it tricky to keep them in. Totally sympathise with the computer thing... I spend most of the day on the computer and if they're awake they think it's great to come and play with the cables or, as you said, sit on the keyboard. Don't have a laptop unforutnatley so going to bed not an option!


Did some house work and shopping, but hopped back into bed now. I did try sneaking past them in the conservatory where they were zonked out, but as soon as they Saw I wasn't there , I heard galloping up the stairs 

They are very clingy and equally affectionate in their own way but anything but quiet!  Molly is the bossy one, she's the one that tells me off, tells me what she would like done and when. Milo has a gentle personality but still very noisy!!

Is your chocolate point the girl or boy? You have great names! What do they mean?


----------



## Cybil

Hi again, glad to hear someone's getting some housework done. I hate it and would rather work every hour of the day than do domestic duties! Will have to go and cook though in a minute. Just been in garden with Yoshi and Milou which was fun... have just let Yoshi off the lead so he can go on his own provided I'm in garden too. He loves the freedom although got stung by a bee just now! He'll learn. Yoshi's the choccie boy and Milou's the lilac girl. Yoshi is just a Japanese boy's name, don't know meaning but according to my boys it's a character from the Super Mario computer games, and Milou means "snowy" in French, as in the pet's name not the weather! (Tin Tin's dog, Snowy, is Milou in the French version.)


----------



## MollyMilo

Cybil said:


> Hi again, glad to hear someone's getting some housework done. I hate it and would rather work every hour of the day than do domestic duties! Will have to go and cook though in a minute. Just been in garden with Yoshi and Milou which was fun... have just let Yoshi off the lead so he can go on his own provided I'm in garden too. He loves the freedom although got stung by a bee just now! He'll learn. Yoshi's the choccie boy and Milou's the lilac girl. Yoshi is just a Japanese boy's name, don't know meaning but according to my boys it's a character from the Super Mario computer games, and Milou means "snowy" in French, as in the pet's name not the weather! (Tin Tin's dog, Snowy, is Milou in the French version.)


Thats the combination I really wanted when looking for my two, a choc boy and lilac girl but no way would I change that now 

Trying to get mine used to outside but it's rained and rained! I had big plans, get Molly spayed and recovered, microchip cat flap and voila!! But the Rain has stopped us 

Before that a couple of weeks ago, we had a nice sunny, hot day Milo went missing for two hours  and so has not been outside, other than to help me put the bins out since! Though, that really is only because of this rain and Molly is getting over a cough. no chance of just taking just Milo out as Molly screams blue murder untill we are back in! 

Where in the uk are you Cybil?


----------



## Cybil

Morning MollyMilo, was really busy with work yesterday so haven't had chance to reply 'til now. You were asking whereabouts in UK we live... Farnham, Surrey. Weather is ghastly here too but we have been getting the odd window of opportunity to get Yoshi and Milou used to the great outdoors. Actually we started on harnesses quite a while ago when weather was nicer (remember that?!) but then Milou came into heat very young at just under 5 months, little hussy, so has since been spayed and has just about finished convalescing and can now go out more frequently. She is very dainty and petite, though, so I won't let her off lead for a while yet and then it'll be a huge leap of faith. 

You also asked where I got them from. I was extremely lucky to find a breeder only a 15 minute drive away from us in Upper Froyle, Hampshire, called Gina Baughan (Mapu Siamese). Their dad is Imperial Grand Champion Mapu Houdini and mum is Champion Mafdet Maiko (both owned by Gina). Becuase she was local we got to go and visit the kittens regularly from just 3 weeks old (there were 2 litters born a week apart, 10 kittens altogether... all absolutely gorgeous). Yoshi and Milou "replaced" (wrong word, I know) Lola, who tragically died mysteriously at only 4 years. Unsure what happened to her as she was found totally unscathed in next door's garden. Vet's best guess was heart attack but she'd always been very healthy so not convinced. I couldn't bear it when it happened, the house was so empty (even with hubbie and 3 boys!) so I was almost immediately on a mission to find new kittens and that's why I feel so lucky to have found Gina, in fact I knew about her kittens before they were even born and had an agonising wait from January to end April before I could bring them home.

Gosh, that was a lenghty answer, better get back to doing some work now.


----------



## lymorelynn

Hi Cybil - you have Mapu kittens - no wonder they are so gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub: I use one of Gina's boys for my girls  I probably met your kittens before they left when I took Mai Tai to stud  All of the kittens were there then, taking over her kitchen and the Aga


----------



## MollyMilo

Cybil said:


> Morning MollyMilo, was really busy with work yesterday so haven't had chance to reply 'til now. You were asking whereabouts in UK we live... Farnham, Surrey. Weather is ghastly here too but we have been getting the odd window of opportunity to get Yoshi and Milou used to the great outdoors. Actually we started on harnesses quite a while ago when weather was nicer (remember that?!) but then Milou came into heat very young at just under 5 months, little hussy, so has since been spayed and has just about finished convalescing and can now go out more frequently. She is very dainty and petite, though, so I won't let her off lead for a while yet and then it'll be a huge leap of faith.
> 
> You also asked where I got them from. I was extremely lucky to find a breeder only a 15 minute drive away from us in Upper Froyle, Hampshire, called Gina Baughan (Mapu Siamese). Their dad is Imperial Grand Champion Mapu Houdini and mum is Champion Mafdet Maiko (both owned by Gina). Becuase she was local we got to go and visit the kittens regularly from just 3 weeks old (there were 2 litters born a week apart, 10 kittens altogether... all absolutely gorgeous). Yoshi and Milou "replaced" (wrong word, I know) Lola, who tragically died mysteriously at only 4 years. Unsure what happened to her as she was found totally unscathed in next door's garden. Vet's best guess was heart attack but she'd always been very healthy so not convinced. I couldn't bear it when it happened, the house was so empty (even with hubbie and 3 boys!) so I was almost immediately on a mission to find new kittens and that's why I feel so lucky to have found Gina, in fact I knew about her kittens before they were even born and had an agonising wait from January to end April before I could bring them home.
> 
> Gosh, that was a lenghty answer, better get back to doing some work now.


oh yes pesky work always gets in the way! not long been in myself.

haha hussy Milou... i was so worried Molly would come into heat early as heard that siamese mature faster than other cats. I got Milo done first as its such an easy op on the boy, he was done at just under 5.5 and then Miss Molly never did start calling, but was spayed about 2 weeks ago. She too has finished recovering, so we will be out soon, when its sunny!!

I am so sorry about your Lola  how tragic for you. was she a siamese too?

your kittens are gorgeous,looking to hear more about them. are they naughty?


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Hi Cybil - you have Mapu kittens - no wonder they are so gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub: I use one of Gina's boys for my girls  I probably met your kittens before they left when I took Mai Tai to stud  All of the kittens were there then, taking over her kitchen and the Aga


Haha, I love the pedigree world. I've been on that pawpeds database. We are all related  my kittens dad was 9 years old but if you go back just a couple of generations, we all connect!


----------



## MollyMilo

What else to do on a rainy day off than look at pawpeds 

Adore the name popplebee Tigi wigi!


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Well, it's about time I introduce to you the very handsome Spooks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at that gorgeous little face! :001_wub: I'm so in love with him, even if he never shuts up :lol: I begged my Mum for him, and she liked his photo but alas, I am still catless  I'm sure he'll find his forever home very soon, anyway, even though I will miss him when he goes. The cat unit will be so quiet without him!


had to bump up the gorgeous spooks!!


----------



## JordanRose

Ah! I just love him soooo much! :001_wub: My gorgeous Mr Spooky Man :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

How old Is he again?

Have everything crossed for you!


----------



## Biawhiska




----------



## JordanRose

Oh, Biawhiska, your cats look so regal :001_wub:



MollyMilo said:


> How old Is he again?
> 
> Have everything crossed for you!


He's 4, so still young but out of his kitten phase  My Mum loved him, so providing the homecheck passes, he'll be mine :001_wub:

He loves his ickle cat teddy:


----------



## Mo1959

JordanRose said:


> He's 4, so still young but out of his kitten phase  My Mum loved him, so providing the homecheck passes, he'll be mine :001_wub:


Brilliant. I knew your mum would like him  Hope the next photo of him is in your home!


----------



## lymorelynn

JordanRose said:


> Oh, Biawhiska, your cats look so regal :001_wub:
> 
> He's 4, so still young but out of his kitten phase  My Mum loved him, so providing the homecheck passes, he'll be mine :001_wub:
> 
> He loves his ickle cat teddy:


Yes!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Oh, Biawhiska, your cats look so regal :001_wub:
> 
> He's 4, so still young but out of his kitten phase  My Mum loved him, so providing the homecheck passes, he'll be mine :001_wub:
> 
> He loves his ickle cat teddy:


I am over the moon for you Jordan I can't actually tell you!! 

As for his age, with Siamese this is just a number. They remain the same through out their lives. Playfull, naughty right up until the end! One of the many great traits of a Siamese. They are like babies, totally dependent on you!

You will never look back, welcome to Siamese slavedom!


----------



## LyraBella

Thanks to MollyMilo I have just spent ages cooing over all the pics in this thread.

:001_wub:

What gorgeous cats!


----------



## MollyMilo

are these going to your first ever siamese babies?


----------



## LyraBella

MollyMilo said:


> are these going to your first ever siamese babies?


Yes! Total newbie, hence so very excited. Although from what I can read, it seems that I may never be without them now!


----------



## ilovemykitties

I had one when I was around 10 or so. I'm not sure what happened to her, but here she was 
I'm sorry with the quality of the picture, it's all I have. 
I wish I were able to take a clearer picture. Her name was Peanut though, because she was such a small kitty.


----------



## MollyMilo

LyraBella said:


> Yes! Total newbie, hence so very excited. Although from what I can read, it seems that I may never be without them now!


Exactly! Siamese are indeed very special


----------



## MollyMilo

ilovemykitties said:


> I had one when I was around 10 or so. I'm not sure what happened to her, but here she was
> I'm sorry with the quality of the picture, it's all I have.
> I wish I were able to take a clearer picture. Her name was Peanut though, because she was such a small kitty.


Aww she was a cutie!


----------



## MollyMilo

Lyrabella just to show you that they do grow into their ears 

Milo 9 weeks 









Milo 7 months


----------



## munchkinpie

i love this thread its amazing how many siamese lovers are on here i love their ears my boys still look large certain ways you look at him. i love big ears, the bigger the better!!!


----------



## LyraBella

Milo is indeed a handsome cat!

With perfectly proportioned ears


----------



## munchkinpie

mollymilo you are so lucky you live at the other end of the uk, keep posting gorgeous pics and i might be tempted enough to look out a catnapping bag big enough for two! xx


----------



## MollyMilo

I honesty can't do multiple quotings!!

LyraBella, thank you! 

munchkinpie, i could say the same thing about reo!! he is one handsome lad
spooks is going to give him some competition though i think!!


----------



## Mo1959

With all this talk of catnapping, Tia says she is glad she has Millie to look after her!


----------



## MollyMilo

Mo1959 said:


> With all this talk of catnapping, Tia says she is glad she has Millie to look after her!


oh thats adorable!!!!


----------



## Colette

Aww... I keep getting cuteness overload every time I look at this thread!

Silly question tho - I've never actually met a siamese in the flesh. Any ideas where I could possibly do this? I've never been to a cat show so no idea what to expect there... was thinking maybe the London pet show next year might have Siamese?

Otherwise how are breeders usually about prospective, long-term future owners visiting? I know many dog breeders are very open to people visiting to meet the dogs (pre-arranged of course - not going to just show up on the doorstep lol!), is this the same in the cat world?


----------



## lymorelynn

I would be more than happy to meet any prospective slave. As for shows have a look 
on the gccf website. Anyone can go along, usually in the afternoon after the maiin judging


----------



## Mo1959

As Lynn says, I think the majority of breeders would be more than happy to let you visit. Most can't wait to show off their pride and joys I would imagine


----------



## LyraBella

lymorelynn said:


> I would be more than happy to meet any prospective slave. As for shows have a look p
> on the gccf website. Anyone can go along, usually in the afternoon after the maiin juding


Lynn, I've just had a peek at your website. Oh my! Your cats are beautiful :001_wub:

Cx


----------



## JoeyTheCat

This thread has led to me thinking I will be owning a siamese in the future  They are beautiful 

What do people mean by Siamese being noisy? My BSH kitten talks to me a lot, meowing and making other non-expressible (to a human sounds). Supposedly BSHs are quiet cats but I think Joey talks to me so much because I talk back to him (in English  ) Do Siamese do the same? Tell you when they are hungry, want something that they don't know of yet, want attention, etc?


----------



## oggers86

JoeyTheCat said:


> This thread has led to me thinking I will be owning a siamese in the future  They are beautiful
> 
> What do people mean by Siamese being noisy? My BSH kitten talks to me a lot, meowing and making other non-expressible (to a human sounds). Supposedly BSHs are quiet cats but I think Joey talks to me so much because I talk back to him (in English  ) Do Siamese do the same? Tell you when they are hungry, want something that they don't know of yet, want attention, etc?


You Tube Siamese then you will see for yourself.

My cat is noisy but the Siamese on You Tube are like having 10 of her


----------



## lymorelynn

JoeyTheCat said:


> This thread has led to me thinking I will be owning a siamese in the future  They are beautiful
> 
> What do people mean by Siamese being noisy? My BSH kitten talks to me a lot, meowing and making other non-expressible (to a human sounds). Supposedly BSHs are quiet cats but I think Joey talks to me so much because I talk back to him (in English  ) Do Siamese do the same? Tell you when they are hungry, want something that they don't know of yet, want attention, etc?


Most Siamese want to tell you all about their day if you have been out, they want to let you know where they are when they're in a different room, when they're hungry, when they're tired - oh and the absolutely have to have the last word  Actually my girls are reasonably quiet .... until they come into call ... and then it's like living with a banshee :yikes:


----------



## HerdingSnakes

I am unbearably jealous. I doubt I'll ever have one but I want one, *so bad*. All these pictures are so gorgeous! What lucky folks you are to share your lives with such incredible creatures, go give them a pet, treat, or whatever your preferred method of affection is, for me.


----------



## MollyMilo

i don't get it why people pine over a siamese just go out and get one or two!!!  you must follow your dreams 


Jordan has proved you can even rescue them!!


----------



## lymorelynn

In my twenties I had two very loving rescue Siamese


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> In my twenties I had two very loving rescue Siamese


exactly lynn! siamese are everywhere you look!:001_smile:


----------



## HerdingSnakes

MollyMilo said:


> i don't get it why people pine over a siamese just go out and get one or two!!!  you must follow your dreams
> 
> Jordan has proved you can even rescue them!!


I wish I could and there are many reasons I can't right now, also, I'd have to convince my partner who doesn't care for the look of them.


----------



## Mo1959

lymorelynn said:


> In my twenties I had two very loving rescue Siamese


Just last week then?


----------



## JordanRose

JoeyTheCat said:


> This thread has led to me thinking I will be owning a siamese in the future  They are beautiful
> 
> What do people mean by Siamese being noisy? My BSH kitten talks to me a lot, meowing and making other non-expressible (to a human sounds). Supposedly BSHs are quiet cats but I think Joey talks to me so much because I talk back to him (in English  ) Do Siamese do the same? Tell you when they are hungry, want something that they don't know of yet, want attention, etc?


What drew me to Spooks was his noisy meow. I love his vocality!! He's very noisy, and can be heard over all of the other cats in the rescue (that's 20 or so of them!!). I could once hear him meowing from the other side of the site! :lol:

I'm just hoping he doesn't do it all night


----------



## MollyMilo

HerdingSnakes said:


> I wish I could and there are many reasons I can't right now, also, I'd have to convince my partner who doesn't care for the look of them.


Show your partner this thread


----------



## MollyMilo

Jordan what is it with naughty Siamese and the Olympics!!

I'm trying to watch the gymnastics and Molly is climbing my tv!!


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Jordan what is it with naughty Siamese and the Olympics!!
> 
> I'm trying to watch the gymnastics and Molly is climbing my tv!!


:lol: Spooks was meowing at the Opening Ceremony last night. He was getting louder and louder, as if he was shouting at it  Mind you, it was when all the athletes were coming out, and we were moaning about it, so he must have felt the need to join in :lol:


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> :lol: Spooks was meowing at the Opening Ceremony last night. He was getting louder and louder, as if he was shouting at it  Mind you, it was when all the athletes were coming out, and we were moaning about it, so he must have felt the need to join in :lol:


You have a typical Siamese there Jordan!

I love him!


----------



## JordanRose

Do your two just meow for no apparent reason? 

Spooks likes to walk around meowing his head off. Sometimes, he's wanting something (like last night he was yowling in the corner, and turned out he needed the loo), but half the time I think he just likes the sound of his own voice 

He's only quiet when he's sleeping :lol:


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Do your two just meow for no apparent reason?
> 
> Spooks likes to walk around meowing his head off. Sometimes, he's wanting something (like last night he was yowling in the corner, and turned out he needed the loo), but half the time I think he just likes the sound of his own voice
> 
> He's only quiet when he's sleeping :lol:


Jordan, they are just like spooks! They chatter and scream at me and each other all day and night. Then they collapse in a heap to sleep to rest their voces and my ears


----------



## JordanRose

They're such funny little cats :lol: I can see why they're addictive now I have Spooks


----------



## Lunabuma

Ziggy just wanders around meowing, for no particular reason too. You'll think you've heard his full range but there will be a new one at least once a week. Ziggy's recent is a long mawowmawowcroak....


----------



## JordanRose

Where's Spooky gone? 









:001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> Ziggy just wanders around meowing, for no particular reason too. You'll think you've heard his full range but there will be a new one at least once a week. Ziggy's recent is a long mawowmawowcroak....


haha,we should all try and get videos of our lot


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> You Tube Siamese then you will see for yourself.
> 
> My cat is noisy but the Siamese on You Tube are like having 10 of her


Yes, have a look at these ones 

Our Siamese Cats at Shower Time - YouTube

A naughty little girl ....

Naughty Siamese Cat wrecks shower curtains then wees in sink. - YouTube


----------



## nicolaa123

Spooks is just adorable


----------



## Decima

My Siamese is very chatty, especially if you talk to him in "cat". You can have long conversations with him. He also has some mad moments when he'll run round the house shouting and yowling. One of the reasons I got a Siamese was that I wanted a talkative cat. It's one of the great things about them! 

I've been trying to watch the Olympics too, but I watch it on the computer and he likes to sit in front of the screen to wash himself, or sometimes just to sit. Usually, he always comes running when I call his name, but if he's sitting right in my way he doesn't seem to hear me. (I can tell he does really, because his ears twitch!).

You are going to have such fun with Spooks!


----------



## egyptianreggae

JordanRose said:


> :lol: Spooks was meowing at the Opening Ceremony last night. He was getting louder and louder, as if he was shouting at it  Mind you, it was when all the athletes were coming out, and we were moaning about it, so he must have felt the need to join in :lol:


Maybe he was cheering on the Thai athletes, being Siamese


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Yes, have a look at these ones
> 
> Our Siamese Cats at Shower Time - YouTube
> 
> A naughty little girl ....
> 
> Naughty Siamese Cat wrecks shower curtains then wees in sink. - YouTube


I love the shower video! I've watched it a few times! :lol: I'll have to get a video of Spooks when he next starts preaching


----------



## MollyMilo

That naughty Siamese has behavioural issues!

That couple aren't helping things by encouraging her to pee in the sink! Why is the litter box in the bath?

Where is Jackson galaxy when we need him...


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> I love the shower video! I've watched it a few times! :lol: I'll have to get a video of Spooks when he next starts preaching


I can't actually watch it, it freaks the kitts out!!


----------



## JordanRose

Just taken this picture, and had to share...









Oh, I love him so much :001_wub:

PS- Sorry it's so big!


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

Lewey talks constantly. Every conversation that we have he has to but in and have his say about, even when you think he is sleeping he will chime in sometimes haha. When he is on the stool in the kitchen though is when he shouts manically at us. He also screams when i am in the shower. 
James his oriental brother does not have conversations like Lewey does, but he does walk around shouting all the time.


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

JordanRose said:


> Just taken this picture, and had to share...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I love him so much :001_wub:
> 
> PS- Sorry it's so big!


Ahh he is lovely. They give you no choice but to love them!


----------



## JordanRose

louise cat crazy lady said:


> Lewey talks constantly. Every conversation that we have he has to but in and have his say about, even when you think he is sleeping he will chime in sometimes haha. When he is on the stool in the kitchen though is when he shouts manically at us. He also screams when i am in the shower.
> James his oriental brother does not have conversations like Lewey does, but he does walk around shouting all the time.


Spooks talks in his sleep, too! If we're talking, you'll sometimes hear him 'mmming' in agreement, as if he's too tired to talk but wants you to know he's still there :lol:


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

Here is James, Lewey's brother
He has some impressive ears!


----------



## JordanRose

louise cat crazy lady said:


> Here is James, Lewey's brother
> He has some impressive ears!


Very, very handsome!! :001_wub:


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

Thanks. He is daft as a brush


----------



## MollyMilo

louise your boys are gorgeous!!!

are they siblings? was their mum siamese or oriental? My cats breeder mated her gorgeous black oriental to one of her siamese studs and had a mixed litter or siamese kittens and orientals!


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

MollyMilo said:


> louise your boys are gorgeous!!!
> 
> are they siblings? was their mum siamese or oriental? My cats breeder mated her gorgeous black oriental to one of her siamese studs and had a mixed litter or siamese kittens and orientals!


Their mum was a black oriental and their dad was an oriental too. They had siamese grandparents on both sides. In their litter there were 4 orientals and 2 siamese.


----------



## MollyMilo

Oh wow! I find that all very fascinating, you just never know what will pop out!

We need to see more of lewey and James


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

Just looked at their pedigree. Seems i was lying! haha
Parents and all grandparents were oriental. Their great grandads on dads side were both siamese and great grandad on their mums side was siamese. Going back past that there are lots of siamese. 
Interesting isn't it


----------



## MollyMilo

Wow that makes it even more interesting!! 


So if say lewey your blue point was mated to a Siamese out would pop an oriental! Love it!


----------



## Lunabuma

When we went to pick up Ziggy and Luna, they were two of nine kittens (two litters), each one with a different coat colour / pattern. All the cats on their fathers side are siamese and then are all orientals on their mothers side.

I found this you tube clip of a naughty chatty Oriental...

TALKING ORIENTAL CAT KILLS OFFICE CHAIR !!! - YouTube


----------



## MollyMilo

Oh my but she is gorgeous!!

I really need help for my Siamese/oriental addiction people!!


----------



## oliviarussian

I must say I am thoroughly enjoying all the siamesey action we have been getting on the forum recently, they really are just beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Lunabuma

I made a group for Lovers of Siamese and Orientals!

http://www.petforums.co.uk/groups/lovers-siamese-orientals.html


----------



## JordanRose

I've just joined! Would be rude not to


----------



## oggers86

Im in! Have to get my fix somehow since its a definate no no to a 3rd cat.


----------



## MollyMilo

I'll join too!!

we need to keep this thread alive though. my mission to get everyone a siamese/oriental must continue out in the open


----------



## Lunabuma

MollyMilo said:


> I'll join too!!
> 
> we need to keep this thread alive though. my mission to get everyone a siamese/oriental must continue out in the open


I totally agree. The group is just in case you need an additional fix!


----------



## Aurelie

I've joined too, I'm not quite an Oriental/Siamese owner but my lovely Burmese does still have a mese at the end!


----------



## MollyMilo

Molly has developed the siamese 'squawk' she has just come squawking in at the top of her lungs and wanted me to clean her litter box  

this makes me Smile as Luci did this


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> I've joined too, I'm not quite an Oriental/Siamese owner but my lovely Burmese does still have a mese at the end!


not finished with you yet Aurelie..

your next one will be a siamese/oriental, when you feel the lovely laid back claude needs a rest


----------



## JordanRose

One of Spooky's favourite meows is a deep 'mo' 

He likes to tell everyone when he needs to use the litter tray by meowing very loudly for about 5 minutes beforehand. He then meows whilst on the tray, then tells us all about his trip to the loo afterwards. Definitely a bloke! :lol:


----------



## MollyMilo

trying to make some pasta tonight and heat some meatballs in a pan. not the most exciting cook me 

you should have seen it.. one either side of the hob, me trying to stir and hold back two very nosy parkers from jumping into the hot water!


love them, they are now passed out on the sofa


----------



## LyraBella

Lunabuma said:


> I made a group for Lovers of Siamese and Orientals!
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/groups/lovers-siamese-orientals.html


I just joined the group! :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

LyraBella said:


> I just joined the group! :001_wub:


How long now lyrabella??


----------



## LyraBella

MollyMilo said:


> How long now lyrabella??


Nine days! 

I'm getting very excited... obviously!

Cx


----------



## MollyMilo

lyrabella said:


> nine days! :d
> 
> i'm getting very excited... Obviously!
> 
> Cx


I am too!!!


----------



## Lunabuma

LyraBella said:


> Nine days!
> 
> I'm getting very excited... obviously!
> 
> Cx


Me three!


----------



## LyraBella

MollyMilo said:


> I am too!!!





Lunabuma said:


> Me three!


Cheers! It's good to know there are folk who share my excitement... alas most of my friends and family are distinctly nonplussed!

Cx


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> Me three!





LyraBella said:


> Cheers! It's good to know there are folk who share my excitement... alas most of my friends and family are distinctly nonplussed!
> 
> Cx


do you have any more recent photos from the breeder to help us through the next 9 days?


----------



## LyraBella

MollyMilo said:


> do you have any more recent photos from the breeder to help us through the next 9 days?


I'm away at the mo, but hopefully will try and get a last visit in early next week. Either that, or I might just have to beg her for some pics! 

I'm just on a constant "have I got everything?" loop... 

Cx


----------



## MollyMilo

LyraBella said:


> I'm away at the mo, but hopefully will try and get a last visit in early next week. Either that, or I might just have to beg her for some pics!
> 
> I'm just on a constant "have I got everything?" loop...
> 
> Cx


oh in that case you may as well bring your cat carrier and bring them home early


----------



## LyraBella

MollyMilo said:


> oh in that case you may as well bring your cat carrier and bring them home early


:thumbsup: Wish I could!


----------



## Mo1959

LyraBella said:


> :thumbsup: Wish I could!


You may change your mind! 

Mine is currently rattling round my bedroom in her cube and playing with her cat it track. I think sleep is going to prove difficult.


----------



## LyraBella

Mo1959 said:


> You may change your mind!
> 
> Mine is currently rattling round my bedroom in her cube and playing with her cat it track. I think sleep is going to prove difficult.


 Yes... I'm sure I'll have a few sleepless nights!


----------



## Mo1959

Thought you might like to see how intelligent they are. Here's a pic of Tia enjoying the Olympics. Pretty sure it is one of the Oriental teams she is following.


----------



## MollyMilo

LyraBella said:


> :thumbsup: Wish I could!


My two were not meant to go home until 14 weeks, they came home 12 weeks and 5 days, as they had each other and I had annual leave


----------



## LyraBella

At the mo I'm actually nephew sitting, so there's no chance! I think they have another vaccination at the beginning of next week and then she just wants a few days to check they're ok after that. Friday evening can't come too soon! Luckily, being a teacher, I'm off for another few weeks with them. 

Cx


----------



## MollyMilo

LyraBella said:


> At the mo I'm actually nephew sitting, so there's no chance! I think they have another vaccination at the beginning of next week and then she just wants a few days to check they're ok after that. Friday evening can't come too soon! Luckily, being a teacher, I'm off for another few weeks with them.
> 
> Cx


Aww yes mine had to wait 48 hrs after vacciations too. Being a teacher well that is perfect  Plenty of time to be with them! I'm a nurse and do shift work, my two see a lot of me too.

Email breeder and beg for pics though!


----------



## MollyMilo

Ive been on night shifts, here is Molly telling me that the house is a mess especially the kitchen table....

Sorry for the quality of video and of course the mess!


----------



## LyraBella

MollyMilo said:


> Ive been on night shifts, here is Molly telling me that the house is a mess especially the kitchen table....


She's adorable!

p.s. if they complain about untidiness then mine are never going to shut up!


----------



## JordanRose

Aww, Molly has such a girly meow :001_wub: Not like Spooks, he's SO loud, even when he's whispering, so to speak 

I love how her spay site's coming through to match her points, too! Adorable :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Aww, Molly has such a girly meow :001_wub: Not like Spooks, he's SO loud, even when he's whispering, so to speak
> 
> I love how her spay site's coming through to match her points, too! Adorable :001_wub:


Haha yes I call her mrs squeak! The voice will develop, she is still just 7.5 months. Milo's is even girlier


----------



## Mo1959

MollyMilo said:


> Haha yes I call her mrs squeak! The voice will develop, she is still just 7.5 months. Milo's is even girlier


You are so lucky. She sounds positively quiet compared to Tia. I see she now has a lovely dark patch on her flank now too.


----------



## MollyMilo

Mo1959 said:


> You are so lucky. She sounds positively quiet compared to Tia. I see she now has a lovely dark patch on her flank now too.


Yes! She has a lovely patch of cream and brown to match her cousin Tia 

Was wondering if I shaved all her fur off, would she turn brown? Haha


----------



## MollyMilo

LyraBella said:


> She's adorable!
> 
> p.s. if they complain about untidiness then mine are never going to shut up!


That was a gentle telling off... You should have heard her when I was mopping today She was screeching!


----------



## MollyMilo

Just bumping this up for a certain person getting her new baby Siamese girls tomorrow 

No turning back now fellow Siamese slave!

Prepare for lots of fun, but complete and utter chaos from tomorrow till.. Well mine are nearly 8 months and it's still chaos  xx

P.s Wait until I get home from work to post pics!!! ( 8:30)


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

Here are a few pics i took of Lewey and James today




























Oooooh how exciting to be getting the kittens tomorrow. Never again will you get a lay in!


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

MollyMilo said:


> Just bumping this up for a certain person getting her new baby Siamese girls tomorrow
> 
> No turning back now fellow Siamese slave!
> 
> Prepare for lots of fun, but complete and utter chaos from tomorrow till.. Well mine are nearly 8 months and it's still chaos  xx
> 
> P.s Wait until I get home from work to post pics!!! ( 8:30)


Mine are over 2 and it's still chaos :scared:


----------



## MollyMilo

louise cat crazy lady said:


> Here are a few pics i took of Lewey and James today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh how exciting to be getting the kittens tomorrow. Never again will you get a lay in!


Louise, I so love your boys!!! so handsome


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

Can you tell by looking who is the naughty one?


----------



## MollyMilo

naughty? those two?? naaah

they both have a glint in their eye


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

MollyMilo said:


> naughty? those two?? naaah
> 
> they both have a glint in their eye


haha
Lewey (blue point) is an absolute git. Incredibly needy too. It's like having an extra body part most of the time.
Are yours needy?


----------



## lymorelynn

Just passing through to check on these lovely Meezers - I thought you all might be in need of a Cocktail or two


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

lymorelynn said:


> Just passing through to check on these lovely Meezers - I thought you all might be in need of a Cocktail or two


GORGEOUS!!!!

what colours will they be?


----------



## lymorelynn

There are 4 blue points and 2 lilac points


----------



## MollyMilo

louise cat crazy lady said:


> haha
> Lewey (blue point) is an absolute git. Incredibly needy too. It's like having an extra body part most of the time.
> Are yours needy?


mine are exactly the same. like today for instance Molly went out, she was away for about 15-20 mins then came running in announcing at the top of her lungs that she was back and wasnt she clever finding her way home. then a quick cuddle and a stroke me stroke me.. off she went out again! this went on for 3 hours....

Milo, sceaming at me the whole time molly is out, until he see's her (no sorry hears!!) her come in...

love them though!! 

my older siamese just as needy until they died aged 15 and 16, but sshhh dont put off prospective slaves


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Just passing through to check on these lovely Meezers - I thought you all might be in need of a Cocktail or two


such a gorgeous pile of lilac, blue and white!!
cant believe how quickly the time is flying!
seems like yesterday they were these little white mice


----------



## lymorelynn

1st vaccinations next week  I can't believe how quickly it goes 
Rosie seems to have adopted them too - she loves to cuddle them and wash them. She has been trying to hide them in the wardrobe too


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> 1st vaccinations next week  I can't believe how quickly it goes
> Rosie seems to have adopted them too - she loves to cuddle them and wash them. She has been trying to hide them in the wardrobe too


aww they will be leaving soon! 

will Rosie have another litter this year?


----------



## lymorelynn

I think so but I doubt that she'll start calling until this lot have gone - I'm sure she thinks they're hers


----------



## LyraBella

Lynn, they're beautiful. 

I've been awake all night... because today's the day I pick up my two :thumbup: I'm partly excited and partly nervous  

Can't wait!

Cx


----------



## MissBethM

Right ok, I'm not amused after seeing all of these gorgeous pictures I am now seriously considering getting a siamese to add to my clan  

Stunning creatures. Very mysterious looking.


----------



## JordanRose

Ah, I love your boys, Louise! They're gorgeous :001_wub:

And Lyn, those pictures are gorgeous!! That first one is beautiful, what a proud Mummy :001_wub: Spotted your Siamese cushion, too- it's fab! 

Can't wait to see Lyra and Bella in their lovely new home


----------



## Lunabuma

I posted some photos on the picture forum. It was the Gremlin's birthday at the weekend...

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-photo-galleries/251405-gremlins-birthday-arrived-went-oops.html#post1062188793


----------



## LyraBella

Well... they're home but *very* shy at mo!

So excuse the slightly blurry phone pic 

Bella on the left and Lyra on the right.

Cx


----------



## lymorelynn

Awww :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## ace85

Cute! :001_tt1:

Oh, for cautious cats like yours. All of mine were out of the carrier like a shot to explore when I got them home - a trend that has yet to resolve itself :mad2:


----------



## LyraBella

I'd love them to be out and about! I've left them to it for a while & will pop back in later. 

They slept most of the way home & had just eaten before I collected them, so hopefully they will get more confident/curious soon.

Cx


----------



## oliviarussian

LyraBella said:


> I'd love them to be out and about! I've left them to it for a while & will pop back in later.
> 
> They slept most of the way home & had just eaten before I collected them, so hopefully they will get more confident/curious soon.
> 
> Cx


I think they deserve their own introduction thread too:thumbup:


----------



## LyraBella

oliviarussian said:


> I think they deserve their own introduction thread too:thumbup:


I'll resurrect the one I started with my first visit pics as soon as I have some more to post!


----------



## MollyMilo

LyraBella said:


> Well... they're home but *very* shy at mo!
> 
> So excuse the slightly blurry phone pic
> 
> Bella on the left and Lyra on the right.
> 
> Cx


aww welcome home bella and Lyra!


----------



## MollyMilo

MissBethM said:


> Right ok, I'm not amused after seeing all of these gorgeous pictures I am now seriously considering getting a siamese to add to my clan
> 
> Stunning creatures. Very mysterious looking.


YES, do this!!! we are missing a solid lilac point male in our clan!


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

They won't be shy long. It can be an anticlimax when you get them home and they are scared can't it! Honestly a few days and they will be into everything


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

Have just realised it is exactly a year ago i got my boys. Here is pics in their first days here



























They were soooooo cute :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

Here's another. You can see they were shy.


----------



## MollyMilo

louise cat crazy lady said:


> Have just realised it is exactly a year ago i got my boys. Here is pics in their first days here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were soooooo cute :001_wub::001_wub:


insanely cute!!! but now handsome boys , very handsome!!!


----------



## MollyMilo

might have trawl my archives....


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

2 YEARS!!!! 2 YEARS to the day, not 1! Dear me i am being dim!!


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

I think (totally unbiased ) that siamese and orientals are the cutest kittens you can get


----------



## lymorelynn

louise cat crazy lady said:


> 2 YEARS!!!! 2 YEARS to the day, not 1! Dear me i am being dim!!


:lol: cats can do that to your memory  They certainly were a cute pair of babies :001_wub:
My Rosie was shy (still is) but Mai Tai made the house hers within seconds of me opening the door to her carrier


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

lymorelynn said:


> :lol: cats can do that to your memory  They certainly were a cute pair of babies :001_wub:
> My Rosie was shy (still is) but Mai Tai made the house hers within seconds of me opening the door to her carrier


Lewey is shy of strangers, also he hates women with long blonde hair (he is a strange highly strung little man). James will ho it up with anyone


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

Also it's weird but when James was a kitten his eyes matched his fur, they turned green a bit later.


----------



## MollyMilo

Molly and Milo nearly 5 months ago  gosh time flies 










first morning cuddle..


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

MollyMilo said:


> Molly and Milo nearly 5 months ago  gosh time flies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first morning cuddle..


Awwww so cute. What colour is the pale one?


----------



## MollyMilo

louise cat crazy lady said:


> Awwww so cute. What colour is the pale one?


Milo, is a lilac tabby point  very pale boy


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

MollyMilo said:


> Milo, is a lilac tabby point  very pale boy


Bet his body is still lovely and light. Mind he is not even one yet is he.


----------



## MollyMilo

louise cat crazy lady said:


> Bet his body is still lovely and light. Mind he is not even one yet is he.


Glow in the dark white 

True he is not one untill december and is not fully ponted yet, but my red tabby point was very very white even at 4 yrs. So we will see.

Is someone getting kitten fever?


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

MollyMilo said:


> Glow in the dark white
> 
> True he is not one untill december and is not fully ponted yet, but my red tabby point was very very white even at 4 yrs. So we will see.
> 
> Is someone getting kitten fever?


Erm only always! I have 7 cats though so no more for me, i need to be sensible


----------



## Notnowbernard

MollyMilo said:


> Glow in the dark white
> 
> True he is not one untill december and is not fully ponted yet, but my red tabby point was very very white even at 4 yrs. So we will see.
> 
> Is someone getting kitten fever?


MollyMilo - your cats are lovely!!!

I have serious kitten fever - both Bernard and Clara have just turned one and I do miss having a kitten around! The pic of your lilac tabby asleep could almost be Bernard when we first got him - it's hard to believe he was ever that tiny!

There were so many other lovely meezers / orientals on this thread but if I tried to go back and quote them all I'd be up forever!

Nice to meet you all


----------



## MollyMilo

louise cat crazy lady said:


> Erm only always! I have 7 cats though so no more for me, i need to be sensible


Yes, 8 would be madness 

You lucky lucky thing! Maybe you should even it out though


----------



## MollyMilo

Notnowbernard said:


> MollyMilo - your cats are lovely!!!
> 
> I have serious kitten fever - both Bernard and Clara have just turned one and I do miss having a kitten around! The pic of your lilac tabby asleep could almost be Bernard when we first got him - it's hard to believe he was ever that tiny!
> 
> There were so many other lovely meezers / orientals on this thread but if I tried to go back and quote them all I'd be up forever!
> 
> Nice to meet you all


I love your cat's names!! 

Just seen your post in the breeding section. Oh my gosh, how exciting!! I really hope someone can help you!

Your great gran must have been in the same era as Doreen Tovey! I'd loved know who bred Sugieh. Her first books were from the 1950's 60's!! 
My favourite books


----------



## JordanRose

Spooks is enjoying this thread nearly as much as me. Here he is admiring himself:








:lol:


----------



## LyraBella

Spooks has good taste! 

Well, my two have wandered down the stairs and then clearly feeling a bit too bold  they scampered back up again. Under the bedside table appears to be favourite hiding place at the mo.

I guess I shall just have to be patient!

Clare x


----------



## MollyMilo

LyraBella said:


> Spooks has good taste!
> 
> Well, my two have wandered down the stairs and then clearly feeling a bit too bold  they scampered back up again. Under the bedside table appears to be favourite hiding place at the mo.
> 
> I guess I shall just have to be patient!
> 
> Clare x


Aww bless,they are getting bolder!!

Put the radio on in their room they will get used to voices and may find it comforting.

My breeder does this, radio on untill bed time and I do this still when I'm out all day or night.

Kate xx


----------



## MollyMilo

Yes spooks, you are a very handsome young man!


----------



## MollyMilo

Here is a video of Alfie and Milo meeting for the first time 

Sorry it's wrong way round but no clue how to fix!


----------



## LyraBella

MollyMilo said:


> Aww bless,they are getting bolder!!
> 
> Put the radio on in their room they will get used to voices and may find it comforting.
> 
> My breeder does this, radio on untill bed time and I do this still when I'm out all day or night.
> 
> Kate xx


That's a good idea! Cheers.

I'm so glad it's the summer hold, as I can predict a few sleepless nights over the next week or so!

Cx

p.s. they are now listening to Radio 4... that might bore them enough to make them want to explore!


----------



## MollyMilo

LyraBella said:


> That's a good idea! Cheers.
> 
> I'm so glad it's the summer hold, as I can predict a few sleepless nights over the next week or so!
> 
> Cx
> 
> p.s. they are now listening to Radio 4... that might bore them enough to make them want to explore!


Good plan!!

: mine like heart fm 

Are they eating well?


----------



## LyraBella

MollyMilo said:


> Good plan!!
> 
> : mine like heart fm
> 
> Are they eating well?


I think so. One is definitely a bit greedier than the other! But then she is just more confident generally. They have both eaten last night, this morning and this afternoon. And used their litter trays. So I guess I just have to be patient!

*sigh*

Cx


----------



## MollyMilo

Drag something like a feather on a stick or dressing cord around ... They won't be able To resist...

Don't show your stress, they will come aound! Remember they chose you 

Hugs xx


----------



## JordanRose

LyraBella said:


> Spooks has good taste!
> 
> Well, my two have wandered down the stairs and then clearly feeling a bit too bold  they scampered back up again. Under the bedside table appears to be favourite hiding place at the mo.
> 
> I guess I shall just have to be patient!
> 
> Clare x


Sounds like they're getting more confident, and it's a good sign that they're eating and using their litter tray. They'll get there in time, they're in a new place and away from their Mum for the first time so they're bound to be nervous.

I think they need extra cuddles. That's the hard part


----------



## JordanRose

Spooks has been on top form today!

I heard him screeching this morning so went to investigate and he was shouting at the washing machine! :lol:

Then, as soon as I got in from work I started the dinner and was peeling potatoes in the sink. He was yowling his head off behind me and circling my legs but I was too busy to give him a cuddle (plus, I had wet hands...). He soon gave up and sulked for about 2 hours! Wouldn't talk to me, and sat with his back to me 

After leaving him to it, he's forgiven me, though, and has been sat with me on the sofa and on my lap. Love him so much, he's such a funny little character! :001_wub:


----------



## eggyteapot

i miss my siamese so much they are such talkers such wonderful companions

My Siamese Chester - my very muched loved chester i miss you Pet Photo Gallery - Upload & Share Pet Photos


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

I was evil today and shut Lewey out while i went to toilet. You would have thought he was being tortured by the noise he was making! Funny boy.

A pic of James


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Spooks has been on top form today!
> 
> I heard him screeching this morning so went to investigate and he was shouting at the washing machine! :lol:
> 
> Then, as soon as I got in from work I started the dinner and was peeling potatoes in the sink. He was yowling his head off behind me and circling my legs but I was too busy to give him a cuddle (plus, I had wet hands...). He soon gave up and sulked for about 2 hours! Wouldn't talk to me, and sat with his back to me
> 
> After leaving him to it, he's forgiven me, though, and has been sat with me on the sofa and on my lap. Love him so much, he's such a funny little character! :001_wub:


I LOVE THIS BOY!! wonder why he was so cross with the washing machine?
were you washing his beds? they don't like that


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> I LOVE THIS BOY!! wonder why he was so cross with the washing machine?
> were you washing his beds? they don't like that


He's just hilarious! I think he was trying to compete with it in a 'let's make lots of noise at 8am' competition. When he realised he wasn't winning, he started pouncing at it :lol:

Where's my camera when I need it?


----------



## MollyMilo

eggyteapot said:


> i miss my siamese so much they are such talkers such wonderful companions
> 
> My Siamese Chester - my very muched loved chester i miss you Pet Photo Gallery - Upload & Share Pet Photos


I am so sorry about Chester 

They leave such a gaping hole when they leave us, said goodbye to my seal point Luci this January aged 15yrs.

Chester looked such a little character


----------



## MollyMilo

louise cat crazy lady said:


> I was evil today and shut Lewey out while i went to toilet. You would have thought he was being tortured by the noise he was making! Funny boy.
> 
> A pic of James


Ooh what big teeth you have James  soo funny


----------



## eggyteapot

MollyMilo said:


> I am so sorry about Chester
> 
> They leave such a gaping hole when they leave us, said goodbye to my seal point Luci this January aged 15yrs.
> 
> Chester looked such a little character


i miss him so much that pic was of when i was in my late teens ,i would get home as soon as i put my key in the door i would get him miowing like crazy he loved being talked too.I really miss having a siamese in the home i love having silly conversations with them


----------



## Lunabuma

I took a video today of Ziggy chasing the da bird around the garden.

Ziggy and Da Bird - YouTube

Its in real time honest!


----------



## JordanRose

You should enter Ziggy into Rio 2016, representing Team GB in gymnastics


----------



## theheatherjane

That picture of Lewey made me choke on my chips.
Excellent cat!


----------



## JordanRose

What I woke up to this morning:


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

JordanRose said:


> What I woke up to this morning:


he is beautiful


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> I took a video today of Ziggy chasing the da bird around the garden.
> 
> Ziggy and Da Bird - YouTube
> 
> Its in real time honest!


go Ziggy!!!


----------



## Notnowbernard

haha - James is saying, 'laundry is boring, don't bother'

I think we all need a cat like him!

Here is Bernard, when he snoozes or gets a back scratch, he shows off his little teeth like this:


----------



## JordanRose

louise cat crazy lady said:


> he is beautiful


Thank you! He is a rather handsome chap, I suppose  He's got so much character, too. I'm so glad I did what I did to get him :001_wub:


----------



## Notnowbernard

JordanRose said:


> Thank you! He is a rather handsome chap, I suppose  He's got so much character, too. I'm so glad I did what I did to get him :001_wub:


What did you do?! Whatever it was, it was clearly worth it - he's lovely!


----------



## JordanRose

Notnowbernard said:


> What did you do?! Whatever it was, it was clearly worth it - he's lovely!


I work at a rescue centre, and fell in love with Spooks when he was brought in.

My Mum was adament she didn't want a cat but I begged and begged and she finally came round and agreed to see him. She fell in love, which was- I thought- the biggest hurdle overcome.

However, I went on to fail my homecheck on the grounds of a road nearby being too busy. I explained that I wouldn't want him roaming anyway, but they refused to let me have him as a house cat.

I was distraught, and he was still available the following week so I appealed and they agreed to let me have a trial with him while I secure the back garden.

It was an emotional road, but I got there in the end (though he's still not technically mine until the next homecheck passes )


----------



## Cookieandme

JordanRose said:


> It was an emotional road, but I got there in the end (though he's still not technically mine until the next homecheck passes )


Today they posted on their FB page that they full to bursting, they would be very foolish and short sighted if they failed you a second time.


----------



## JordanRose

Cookieandme said:


> Today they posted on their FB page that they full to bursting, they would be very foolish and short sighted if they failed you a second time.


I hope so! It does look promising, to be honest, as the manager is pleased with his progress. She says he looks very happy on the pictures, and I've been updating her about him.

He never hides now, he's only been toileting on his litter tray and he's always happy to see me and greets me at the door. He's certainly not the stressed, fur-pulling cat that we first saw when he came in


----------



## Notnowbernard

Aw, well fingers crossed for you. As cookieandme has said, it would be incredibly short sighted of them to fail you a second time, especially after all the effort and commitment you've shown


----------



## MollyMilo

Have everything crossed for you and spooks!!

Has he been out in the enclosed garden? Just a thought but they may want to see him out there?


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Have everything crossed for you and spooks!!
> 
> Has he been out in the enclosed garden? Just a thought but they may want to see him out there?


He hasn't yet as it's not quite finished. Once I feel happy with its security, I'll take him out on his harness. And there will of course be photos!


----------



## Notnowbernard

How does he get on with his harness? We are trying to get Bernard used to one - my girls show little interest in the outside world but Bernard is desperate to get out there. We've taken him out a couple of times now - I'll be interested to hear how you get on with spooks


----------



## JordanRose

Notnowbernard said:


> How does he get on with his harness? We are trying to get Bernard used to one - my girls show little interest in the outside world but Bernard is desperate to get out there. We've taken him out a couple of times now - I'll be interested to hear how you get on with spooks


He doesn't mind his harness at all (once you've finally managed to put it on, anyway ). I've taken him upstairs on it, and he's been on it for a little while everyday to get him used to it. He's so nosey that I don't think he notices it :lol:

I'm looking forward to taking him out into the garden, as he seems curious about exploring. I just hope he behaves himself and doesn't try to get out of the back yard...


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

James loves going out in his harness, he comes running to have it put on when you get it out. Lewey on the other hand can't cope with it and tries to back out of it and nearly has his belly on the floor.
They have a cat run but they don't like it much, they both cry and then run straight indoors once you open the door.


----------



## MollyMilo

was trying to watch the closing ceremony but Molly was making such a racket in the kitchen I had to go and find out what the issue was

turns out the tea towel was in her way, she wanted to jump up onto the kitchen cupboards 

I moved it, peace resumed 

ceremony is good no?


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> was trying to watch the closing ceremony but Molly was making such a racket in the kitchen I had to go and find out what the issue was
> 
> turns out the tea towel was in her way, she wanted to jump up onto the kitchen cupboards
> 
> I moved it, peace resumed
> 
> ceremony is good no?


It is, very impressive so far


----------



## MollyMilo

louise cat crazy lady said:


> James loves going out in his harness, he comes running to have it put on when you get it out. Lewey on the other hand can't cope with it and tries to back out of it and nearly has his belly on the floor.
> They have a cat run but they don't like it much, they both cry and then run straight indoors once you open the door.


I love James's eyes, such an intense green!


----------



## JordanRose

louise cat crazy lady said:


> James loves going out in his harness, he comes running to have it put on when you get it out. Lewey on the other hand can't cope with it and tries to back out of it and nearly has his belly on the floor.
> They have a cat run but they don't like it much, they both cry and then run straight indoors once you open the door.


Oh my gosh! I love him :001_wub: He looks like he's got a cape on in the top pic! :lol:

Where did you get the harness from, by the way? It looks much more robust than Spooky's


----------



## theheatherjane

louise cat crazy lady said:


> James loves going out in his harness, he comes running to have it put on when you get it out. Lewey on the other hand can't cope with it and tries to back out of it and nearly has his belly on the floor.
> They have a cat run but they don't like it much, they both cry and then run straight indoors once you open the door.


I'm a little obsessed with your cat, he's a complete comedy genius.
Feel free to post lots more pictures.


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

HeatherJane you are spot on, he is hilarious. He is caught looking daft far too often than is right haha. His brother is the serious one.

Jordan i can't remember where i got it. It was online and made to measure, Lewey has a blue one (unused ) to match his eyes.


----------



## lymorelynn

JordanRose have a look at the harnesses here Home - Mynwood Cat Jackets-Original, escape-proof Jacket


----------



## Notnowbernard

Haha James really does look like a super hero cat in a cape in the slide picture! And he pulls the funniest faces too  
I'll have to look into getting bernard a harness like that - the one we have at the moment is pink ( it was for our rabbit) and I think he's embarrassed by it!


----------



## Lunabuma

MollyMilo said:


> was trying to watch the closing ceremony but Molly was making such a racket in the kitchen I had to go and find out what the issue was
> 
> turns out the tea towel was in her way, she wanted to jump up onto the kitchen cupboards
> 
> I moved it, peace resumed
> 
> ceremony is good no?


I've just had to remove ziggy from the kitchen side, wish I knew why he was howling but hes purring now and not interrupting George M!


----------



## MollyMilo

Notnowbernard said:


> Haha James really does look like a super hero cat in a cape in the slide picture! And he pulls the funniest faces too
> I'll have to look into getting bernard a harness like that - the one we have at the moment is pink ( it was for our rabbit) and I think he's embarrassed by it!


I had no idea you could put a harness on rabbits! this forum teaches me so much 

Please tell me Bernard age, I love him


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

lymorelynn said:


> JordanRose have a look at the harnesses here Home - Mynwood Cat Jackets-Original, escape-proof Jacket


That's where i got them from! Well done Lynn


----------



## Notnowbernard

Nancy doesn't like the harness very much either to be honest! I think Bernard will grow to like it once it has a stronger association with being allowed outside

Thank you! He's just turned one. He's such a funny, quirky boy. He loves climbing doors and people! He has a whole little Bernard language to himself of noises and yowls. And he also loves my boyfriend picking him up and 'dancing' with him. So funny! 

How about yours, MollyMilo?


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

another daft James pic! Tell me if i am posting too many


----------



## MollyMilo

Notnowbernard said:


> Nancy doesn't like the harness very much either to be honest! I think Bernard will grow to like it once it has a stronger association with being allowed outside
> 
> Thank you! He's just turned one. He's such a funny, quirky boy. He loves climbing doors and people! He has a whole little Bernard language to himself of noises and yowls. And he also loves my boyfriend picking him up and 'dancing' with him. So funny!
> 
> How about yours, MollyMilo?


aww well he really makes me smile 

Molly and Milo are just coming up to 8 months.. can't see my fabulous ticker?


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

Notnowbernard said:


> Nancy doesn't like the harness very much either to be honest! I think Bernard will grow to like it once it has a stronger association with being allowed outside
> 
> Thank you! He's just turned one. He's such a funny, quirky boy. He loves climbing doors and people! He has a whole little Bernard language to himself of noises and yowls. And he also loves my boyfriend picking him up and 'dancing' with him. So funny!
> 
> How about yours, MollyMilo?


They are brilliant aren't they! With regards to harness i think some take to it and some don't. Bernard is handsome indeed.


----------



## MollyMilo

louise cat crazy lady said:


> another daft James pic! Tell me if i am posting too many


can never be too many pics louise 

gorgeous!!!


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

A couple of Lewey to balance it out! He is with my boyfriend here. Chris is his favourite person in the world, he has bonded so very strongly with him (a bit gutting as it was me who wanted him). It is very much a mutual love though.
Do you lot find yours bond very strongly with one person like that? I know it is a siamese trait.


----------



## lymorelynn

The girls are very much mine though they will occasionally deign to sit on my DH's lap. I had a pair of rescue girls many years ago and one of them was mine, the other loved my (now ex) husband. She would wait upstairs for him to come home from work and then rush down to meet him at the door.


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

lymorelynn said:


> The girls are very much mine though they will occasionally deign to sit on my DH's lap. I had a pair of rescue girls many years ago and one of them was mine, the other loved my (now ex) husband. She would wait upstairs for him to come home from work and then rush down to meet him at the door.


Lewey is like a dog, he rushes to the door to greet him, shouting the whole time. In fact Lewey gets a hello kiss before i do


----------



## MollyMilo

Its just little old me, so M and M have no choice but to choose me for their human


----------



## theheatherjane

louise cat crazy lady said:


> A couple of Lewey to balance it out! He is with my boyfriend here. Chris is his favourite person in the world, he has bonded so very strongly with him (a bit gutting as it was me who wanted him). It is very much a mutual love though.
> Do you lot find yours bond very strongly with one person like that? I know it is a siamese trait.


I won't sleep, I'm a little over excited by your cats, I didn't realise there was 2 of them!!
'Yowling in laundry basket', is my absolute fave picture but, oh my Lordy, don't they take brilliant pictures.
I need your address so I can come round and visit/steal them.


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

They are brothers from the same litter. I think they photograph well but then i think they are absolutely blimmin perfect anyway haha.


----------



## JordanRose

louise cat crazy lady said:


> another daft James pic! Tell me if i am posting too many


This picture has cheered me right up! It made me laugh so much I woke Spooks up  Thank you, I'm having a poop morning (my Flix Babbit is a bit poorly ), and I needed a laugh 



louise cat crazy lady said:


> A couple of Lewey to balance it out! He is with my boyfriend here. Chris is his favourite person in the world, he has bonded so very strongly with him (a bit gutting as it was me who wanted him). It is very much a mutual love though.
> Do you lot find yours bond very strongly with one person like that? I know it is a siamese trait.


I love Lewey, too. Such gorgeous cats! :001_wub: I'm pleased to say that I'm Spooks' favourite person, which makes me very happy  He rarely sits on anyone else's knee, but is glued to me. He howls at the door when I go in the bath, and always greets me when I come in. I love him!


----------



## JordanRose

I wonder if sitting in human positions is a Siamese thing?

I don't know about you guys, but Spooks doesn't seem to know he's a cat. He thinks he's a person...








:lol:


----------



## Notnowbernard

MollyMilo said:


> aww well he really makes me smile
> 
> Molly and Milo are just coming up to 8 months.. can't see my fabulous ticker?


Doh! Oh yes! 

James and Lewey are so handsome! I've never seen my cats sit like them or Spooks - will have to be on the look out for it!

All three of my cats are more bonded with me than my boyfriend - which he likes to sulk about!
All my pictures seem to be of Bernard - but then, he's always the one doing the funny things! He's very special as he's the only one we've had from 12 weeks. Clara was about 6 months when we got her and Rosie was about 18 months. I love my girls to bits but I definitely think it makes a difference in the relationship you have when you have them from a kitten.


----------



## JordanRose

Bernard's so handsome!! :001_wub: He looks to be full of character, too


----------



## Notnowbernard

oooooh yes! He is definitely a character!!


----------



## HeartofClass

You know, some time ago, I opened up a thread asking "which cat breeds are your least favourite". Among mine, there was the siamese. Well... Not anymore. I LOVE the siamese now, especially (I dare say it) the modern look! 

What has this forum done to me!! :001_tt1:


----------



## JordanRose

HeartofClass said:


> You know, some time ago, I opened up a thread asking "which cat breeds are your least favourite". Among mine, there was the siamese. Well... Not anymore. I LOVE the siamese now, especially (I dare say it) the modern look!
> 
> What has this forum done to me!! :001_tt1:


I'll be honest, I didn't like the look of modern wedgehead Siamese either. And then I met Spooks, and fell in love. Now, I'm slightly obsessed and adore the whole Oriental look.

Isn't it funny how your preferences change? I love PF and the variety of cats that are on here


----------



## MollyMilo

HeartofClass said:


> You know, some time ago, I opened up a thread asking "which cat breeds are your least favourite". Among mine, there was the siamese. Well... Not anymore. I LOVE the siamese now, especially (I dare say it) the modern look!
> 
> What has this forum done to me!! :001_tt1:


This is great!! 

Draculita and Lynn have kittens available...


----------



## MollyMilo

Notnowbernard said:


> Doh! Oh yes!
> 
> James and Lewey are so handsome! I've never seen my cats sit like them or Spooks - will have to be on the look out for it!
> 
> All three of my cats are more bonded with me than my boyfriend - which he likes to sulk about!
> All my pictures seem to be of Bernard - but then, he's always the one doing the funny things! He's very special as he's the only one we've had from 12 weeks. Clara was about 6 months when we got her and Rosie was about 18 months. I love my girls to bits but I definitely think it makes a difference in the relationship you have when you have them from a kitten.


I love all three of your cats, but yes Bernard is my favourite  he reminds me of Milo even though he's a fawn point. Gorgeous colouring!!

I know what you mean when you say getting them as a kitten. m&m are my and 4 th and 5th Siamese in my life, all of which from tiny 12- 13 weeks. Alfie, was just over a year when he first came to live with me. It might have been because he was never really mine though..

As soon as you bring them home, you are their new mum/dad and they depend on you for everything, I think that's what happens so they just carry it on through their lives.

Plus every moment is precious when you have a Siamese, so its wonderfull that you get those extra few months


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

Bernard with his teddy was so cute. He looks such a baby still.


----------



## MollyMilo

Molly and Milo Lazing around in the sunshine


----------



## Lunabuma

More lovely pictures of chocolate pointed Siamese...

Chocolate Pointed Siamese Cat Show Photos 2012


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> More lovely pictures of chocolate pointed Siamese...
> 
> Chocolate Pointed Siamese Cat Show Photos 2012


Beautiful!


----------



## lymorelynn

A cuddle of kittens for a Sunday afternoon


----------



## MollyMilo

aww lynn!!

how did the 1st injections go? Im sure little blue boy is taken now? 

2014!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

The photo was taken about 10minutes after we got back from the vets on Friday - they all needed a bit of love :001_wub:
And despite a couple of enquiries the blue boy is still available  He's on the left, with the green collar


----------



## JordanRose

lymorelynn said:


> The photo was taken about 10minutes after we got back from the vets on Friday - they all needed a bit of love :001_wub:
> And despite a couple of enquiries the blue boy is still available  He's on the left, with the green collar


Maybe he's waiting for a certain MollyMilo to snap him up. *Cough, cough*


----------



## JordanRose

I love smiley snoozing faces-










And here's Spooks looking handsome, as I've not posted pics on here for a bit.









Love him!


----------



## MollyMilo

jordanrose said:


> maybe he's waiting for a certain mollymilo to snap him up. *cough, cough*


2014!!! :d


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> 2014!!! :d


2 years won't hurt- you can always get number 4 in 2014!


----------



## simplysardonic

I have a bone to pick with you JordanRose, it's 100% your fault (I don't blame Spooks at all, despite his addictive handsomeness) that I've been thinking about Siamese these last few weeks, this thinking has led to plotting, and the plotting led to asking the OH, which led to looking around, & today has culminated in us going to visit & reserving a Siamese kitten, who will be ready for her new slaves in mid September
You are a bad bad bad person


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> 2 years won't hurt- you can always get number 4 in 2014!


Haha, so naughty! have to go to work now I'll deal with you later!!


----------



## MollyMilo

simplysardonic said:


> I have a bone to pick with you JordanRose, it's 100% your fault (I don't blame Spooks at all, despite his addictive handsomeness) that I've been thinking about Siamese these last few weeks, this thinking has led to plotting, and the plotting led to asking the OH, which led to looking around, & today has culminated in us going to visit & reserving a Siamese kitten, who will be ready for her new slaves in mid September
> You are a bad bad bad person


Ooooooh another one bites the dust!! 

Welcome to the wonderful world of meezerdom! 

What point is she? I'm soo exited for you!! :thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic

MollyMilo said:


> Ooooooh another one bites the dust!!
> 
> Welcome to the wonderful world of meezerdom!
> 
> What point is she? I'm soo exited for you!! :thumbup:


She's a seal point

A pic from today, within a couple of minutes I was already her cushion








Sorry it's only a little attachment but I can't share pics of her on Facebook as I want her to be a surprise for my daughters' return from Canada. I just hope youngest son doesn't let the figurative cat out of the bag on Skype


----------



## lymorelynn

simplysardonic said:


> She's a seal point
> 
> A pic from today, within a couple of minutes I was already her cushion
> View attachment 95241
> 
> 
> Sorry it's only a little attachment but I can't share pics of her on Facebook as I want her to be a surprise for my daughters' return from Canada. I just hope youngest son doesn't let the figurative cat out of the bag on Skype


Ooooh - she is adorable :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Haha, so naughty! have to go to work now I'll deal with you later!!





simplysardonic said:


> I have a bone to pick with you JordanRose, it's 100% your fault (I don't blame Spooks at all, despite his addictive handsomeness) that I've been thinking about Siamese these last few weeks, this thinking has led to plotting, and the plotting led to asking the OH, which led to looking around, & today has culminated in us going to visit & reserving a Siamese kitten, who will be ready for her new slaves in mid September
> You are a bad bad bad person


Uh oh, I think I'm going to have to hide with Spooks in his cat tree 

I'd say sorry, but I'm not- welcome to Meezer-dom, SS (her picture made me squeal out loud :001_wub, and MM, you know you want to


----------



## MollyMilo

simplysardonic said:


> She's a seal point
> 
> A pic from today, within a couple of minutes I was already her cushion
> View attachment 95241
> 
> 
> Sorry it's only a little attachment but I can't share pics of her on Facebook as I want her to be a surprise for my daughters' return from Canada. I just hope youngest son doesn't let the figurative cat out of the bag on Skype


Oh isn't she gorgeous!!!!

Seal points are so lovely! Who is the breeder? 
Siamese/orientals are Nosey so are their slaves


----------



## Mo1959

Aww, another lovely Siamese to join us. Look forward to hearing more about her. Your life will never be the same!


----------



## simplysardonic

MollyMilo said:


> Oh isn't she gorgeous!!!!
> 
> Seal points are so lovely! Who is the breeder?
> Siamese/orientals are Nosey so are their slaves


She's a lady in Trunch, just up the road from us, her prefix is Stiltskin


----------



## lymorelynn

simplysardonic said:


> She's a lady in Trunch, just up the road from us, her prefix is Stiltskin


She used to be a member here  Well, she still is but haven't heard from her for a while


----------



## LadyRedLainey

They are all so very beautiful :001_wub::001_wub: look so full of character  xx


----------



## MollyMilo

simplysardonic said:


> She's a lady in Trunch, just up the road from us, her prefix is Stiltskin


I just looked at her website! Gorgeous


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Uh oh, I think I'm going to have to hide with Spooks in his cat tree
> 
> I'd say sorry, but I'm not- welcome to Meezer-dom, SS (her picture made me squeal out loud :001_wub, and MM, you know you want to


Yes it does appear to be all your fault Jordan!!

A seal point too 

Ok, who's our next victim, heartofclass?


----------



## MollyMilo

Thinking about my special first ever Siamese, Mai Ling today
It's her Birthday.. she would have been 23yrs old

Happy Birthday sweet girl, You've been gone nearly 7 years now but i'll always love you xx


----------



## JordanRose

Mai Ling was beautiful, Kate! I wonder if she's found Mollycat over the rainbow :001_wub: 

I've been given a cat encyclopedia, and under the Siamese temperament it says they are 'known for communicating their needs clearly'. I thought it was a nice way of saying 'they never shut up', so thought I'd share :lol:


----------



## oggers86

Elsa doesnt appear to register Siamese as real cats..

I wanted to see how she would react to cats meowing so I picked the You Tube "Shower time" video..there was a slight reaction but she barely pricked her ears..

She did however react a lot to the sound of a Bengal meowing, there was proper head movement and she sat up looking for signs of this intruder. 

I think because the 'meses don't sound like your average cat she didn't perceive them as being a cat..

Probably doesn't mean she wouldn't bully one if we ever got one 
I think we need a 3rd cat just to put her in her place and stop her scaring poor Elise!


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Elsa doesnt appear to register Siamese as real cats..
> 
> I wanted to see how she would react to cats meowing so I picked the You Tube "Shower time" video..there was a slight reaction but she barely pricked her ears..
> 
> She did however react a lot to the sound of a Bengal meowing, there was proper head movement and she sat up looking for signs of this intruder.
> 
> I think because the 'meses don't sound like your average cat she didn't perceive them as being a cat..
> 
> Probably doesn't mean she wouldn't bully one if we ever got one
> I think we need a 3rd cat just to put her in her place and stop her scaring poor Elise!


I can't even play this one.. My two freak out looking for the screamers! Also the video with the shopping bags! 

Oh and yes.. Get a Siamese, it will soon be running the house anyway


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> I can't even play this one.. My two freak out looking for the screamers! Also the video with the shopping bags!
> 
> Oh and yes.. Get a Siamese, it will soon be running the house anyway


Lol Elise didnt react to it either. I played the Bengal one which initially stopped her in her tracks but then she carried on demanding attention and food from my OH.

Elsa is definitely top cat (she has a chip on her shoulder as she is the smallest so needs to prove shes "hard") but Elise is no stranger to defending the cat flap from the neighbours cats, she loves nothing better than to sit and growl at the cat on the other side before running at it and bashing it with her paw.

Not sure how she would react to another cat but probably not as violently as the little bully 

I do think about a Siamese for the future but I don't know if I can live with their meows, its not the chattiness, its the sound that might be difficult to live with...


----------



## Shelley Cat Lover

This is my gorgeous oriental boy Cosworth. He's very definitely settled in well :thumbup:










Excuse the photobucket link, the PF loader doesn't recognise iPad


----------



## vet-2-b

awwwwww little stripy belly! love those ears too! she looks very comfatable lol


----------



## Shelley Cat Lover

vet-2-b said:


> awwwwww little stripy belly! love those ears too! she looks very comfatable lol


Thanks, i'm a little obsessed with his fuzzy tum. He's always sat like it, such a chilled out poser! Though for the rest of the time he doesn't stay still. Playing fetch at 4am is a regular occurrence


----------



## vet-2-b

Shelley Cat Lover said:


> Thanks, i'm a little obsessed with his fuzzy tum. He's always sat like it, such a chilled out poser! Though for the rest of the time he doesn't stay still. Playing fetch at 4am is a regular occurrence


hes stunning  i cant blame you for being obsessed with his little belly its sooo cute lol he does look like a very chilled little kitty, how old is he? awwww that sounds very cute my cats a bit like that and loves me to throw things to him but very rarely brings them back lol


----------



## Shelley Cat Lover

vet-2-b said:


> hes stunning  i cant blame you for being obsessed with his little belly its sooo cute lol he does look like a very chilled little kitty, how old is he? awwww that sounds very cute my cats a bit like that and loves me to throw things to him but very rarely brings them back lol


He's 18 weeks now (I think). Fetching is his fave game and he will fetch anythinging I throw for him - but loves his Kong Wubba best and insists on delivering the noisy jangly toy to me at all hours and when I'm on the loo 

I might have to teach him a few more tricks when my shoulder is better


----------



## MollyMilo

Shelley Cat Lover said:


> This is my gorgeous oriental boy Cosworth. He's very definitely settled in well :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the photobucket link, the PF loader doesn't recognise iPad


Awwwww he is soooo scrummy!!!

welcome fellow siamese/oriental slave


----------



## Lunabuma

I really don't understand why some people find Oriental's ugly?! Cosworth is such a little lovely boy! :yesnod::001_wub::yesnod:


----------



## lymorelynn

He is gorgeous :001_wub: Love his big paws


----------



## MollyMilo

I wanna see more of cosworth! What a fabulous name too


----------



## JordanRose

Oh, Cosworth- what a darling!! :001_wub:


----------



## draculita

Red Point Siamese.


----------



## Shelley Cat Lover

draculita said:


> Red Point Siamese.


Gorgeous


----------



## Shelley Cat Lover

I shall have to post some more pics of Mr Cossie tomorrow  He's due some updated pics


----------



## Lunabuma

draculita said:


> Red Point Siamese.


:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Jordan, were there any lovely siamese at this cat show today? 

so jealous you got to meet the lovely thomas!!!


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Jordan, were there any lovely siamese at this cat show today?
> 
> so jealous you got to meet the lovely thomas!!!


There were! There was a red point kitten who was rather gorgeous and the most beautiful blue Oriental :001_wub:

Thomas was a sweetheart, too, so chilled out and friendly!

I didn't take any piccies, though, I'm afraid, as I didn't want to get told off by anyone  I've got a couple of my boy instead, though-

Curled up on my knee:








And out in the garden:

















I fall in love with him more and more each day :001_wub:


----------



## Shelley Cat Lover

Cosworth - back by popular demand! However he's incredibly difficult to snap as he normally has two modes - asleep or hyper 

Asleep


















Being washed


















Being gorgeous









And with Wubba. Wubba regularly makes an appearance in my bed in the small hours with a very hyper little kitty


----------



## MollyMilo

Shelley Cat Lover said:


> Cosworth - back by popular demand! However he's incredibly difficult to snap as he normally has two modes - asleep or hyper
> 
> Asleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being washed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with Wubba. Wubba regularly makes an appearance in my bed in the small hours with a very hyper little kitty


he is the cutest kitten ever!!! 

can I have him?


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> There were! There was a red point kitten who was rather gorgeous and the most beautiful blue Oriental :001_wub:
> 
> Thomas was a sweetheart, too, so chilled out and friendly!
> 
> I didn't take any piccies, though, I'm afraid, as I didn't want to get told off by anyone  I've got a couple of my boy instead, though-
> 
> Curled up on my knee:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And out in the garden:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fall in love with him more and more each day :001_wub:


gorgeous!!!

he looks so relaxed outside now09t5r5f4r ttmmmm

m
#@}:1---------------------------------------QVHBNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNBNX3 (MILO DIVED ONTO KEYBAORD JUST AS i WAS PRESSING SEND!!


----------



## Shelley Cat Lover

MollyMilo said:


> he is the cutest kitten ever!!!
> 
> can I have him?


Never, he's my long legged little fuzzball :001_wub:


----------



## Shelley Cat Lover

JordanRose said:


> There were! There was a red point kitten who was rather gorgeous and the most beautiful blue Oriental :001_wub:
> 
> Thomas was a sweetheart, too, so chilled out and friendly!
> 
> I didn't take any piccies, though, I'm afraid, as I didn't want to get told off by anyone  I've got a couple of my boy instead, though-
> 
> I fall in love with him more and more each day :001_wub:


Spooks is so lovely, those eyes are beautiful :001_wub:

I was always into my BSH, but now I've had a taste of the Siamese/Oriental personality I'm very smitten


----------



## MollyMilo

Shelley Cat Lover said:


> Spooks is so lovely, those eyes are beautiful :001_wub:
> 
> I was always into my BSH, but now I've had a taste of the Siamese/Oriental personality I'm very smitten


 BSH's are lovely but you will never go back now! 

where did you get him? Jordan is looking at orientals, so helping her research


----------



## Shelley Cat Lover

MollyMilo said:


> BSH's are lovely but you will never go back now!
> 
> where did you get him? Jordan is looking at orientals, so helping her research


He's a Draculita baby  Such amazing friendly kittens, his sisters were all beautiful too. Jordan should definatley get her name on the waiting list! 

Luckily I don't have very typical BSH, they've been racing around the house with him at every opportunity! He does think hes a person though, at bedtimes he completely disregards the other cats and will take himself (and Wubba) up to bed with me


----------



## MollyMilo

Shelley Cat Lover said:


> He's a Draculita baby  Such amazing friendly kittens, his sisters were all beautiful too. Jordan should definatley get her name on the waiting list!
> 
> Luckily I don't have very typical BSH, they've been racing around the house with him at every opportunity! He does think hes a person though, at bedtimes he completely disregards the other cats and will take himself (and Wubba) up to bed with me


Gorgeous!! I think I'll get my own name on the waiting list for 2014!


----------



## MollyMilo

I asked Milo is he thought he was my handsome boy today 

Hmm let me think...









yes, I think so...









Actually I am very very handsome!!


----------



## Shelley Cat Lover

MollyMilo said:


> I asked Milo is he thought he was my handsome boy today
> 
> Hmm let me think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, I think so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I am very very handsome!!


Milo is a stunner  Very handsome and he looks like he knows it ! :thumbup:

Where are he and Molly from?


----------



## MollyMilo

Shelley Cat Lover said:


> Milo is a stunner  Very handsome and he looks like he knows it ! :thumbup:
> 
> Where are he and Molly from?


Aww thank you 

They are p** babies.


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Gorgeous!! I think I'll get my own name on the waiting list for 2014!


I thought you were on mine :devil: :smilewinkgrin:
Lovely photos of the gorgeous Milo :001_tt1:


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> gorgeous!!!
> 
> he looks so relaxed outside now09t5r5f4r ttmmmm
> 
> m
> #@}:1---------------------------------------QVHBNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNBNX3 (MILO DIVED ONTO KEYBAORD JUST AS i WAS PRESSING SEND!!


He's getting more relaxed over time, but still only goes out for 5 minutes or so, and won't go out unless there's somebody out there already, not that that's a bad thing 

I love your comment, too, Milo- what a clever (and VERY handsome boy!) 



Shelley Cat Lover said:


> Spooks is so lovely, those eyes are beautiful :001_wub:
> 
> I was always into my BSH, but now I've had a taste of the Siamese/Oriental personality I'm very smitten


Thank you! His eyes are the most beautiful colour, I find myself gazing into them all the time :001_wub:

I'm also an Oriental convert- I always preferred long-haired cats, but am so in love with Orientals now, they're such characters! 



Shelley Cat Lover said:


> He's a Draculita baby  Such amazing friendly kittens, his sisters were all beautiful too. Jordan should definatley get her name on the waiting list!


Maybe I should!  It's dangerous, but I'm going to have a look on the Draculita website now


----------



## JordanRose

Squeeeee!!! Look at them all! :001_wub:
http://www.draculita.co.uk/site/index-7.html

I'm keeping a close eye on this Manchester breeder (Burnthwaites):
Kittenlist - Visiting Breeder Website
I met their beautiful Lily at yesterday's cat show, and she was so gentle :001_wub:

Just out of curiosity, how much would an Oriental kitten typically cost?


----------



## lymorelynn

You won't go far wrong if you have a Burnthwaites kitten - have a look at Mazpah's too (the two breeders are mother and son :thumbup
Expect to pay around the same sort of price as Siamese - £350 - £450


----------



## JordanRose

lymorelynn said:


> You won't go far wrong if you have a Burnthwaites kitten - have a look at Mazpah's too (the two breeders are mother and son :thumbup
> Expect to pay around the same sort of price as Siamese - £350 - £450


*Quickly types Mazpah in Google* 

Thank you, Lynn- I thought they were around that price. More than worth it! I think I'd better get saving, just incase


----------



## JordanRose

Oh no!! Mazpahs have Havanas! I love Havanas!! :001_wub: Be strong, Jordan, you don't need one. Not yet


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> I thought you were on mine :devil: :smilewinkgrin:
> Lovely photos of the gorgeous Milo :001_tt1:


Haha yes you will have my blue point boy and draculita will have an oriental just like cosworth! ... 3014 :thumbup:


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Oh no!! Mazpahs have Havanas! I love Havanas!! :001_wub: Be strong, Jordan, you don't need one. Not yet


Why are Havanas not called brown orientals? 

They are simply stunning!


----------



## simplysardonic

Just under 3 weeks until we bring home baby Phoenix. Can't wait


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

The havanahs are stunnning aren't they. So are cinnamon orientals. In fact so are all siamese and orientals.


----------



## MollyMilo

simplysardonic said:


> Just under 3 weeks until we bring home baby Phoenix. Can't wait


So excited to meet Phoenix!!

Have you been back to see her recently?


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Why are Havanas not called brown orientals?
> 
> They are simply stunning!


I've wondered the same thing!  They're beautiful though, whatever they're called- 'Havana' sounds more exotic 



simplysardonic said:


> Just under 3 weeks until we bring home baby Phoenix. Can't wait


Eek! I bet you're bouncing off the walls! Can't wait to see more of her :001_wub:

I just realised that pictures from yesterday's Manchester show have been published-

Siamese:
Manchester Siamese Cat Show Photos 2012

Oriental:
Manchester Oriental Cat Show Photos 2012

Enjoy!!


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

A couple of pics of Lewey the other day. He waits on the toilet seat while i have a shower


----------



## JordanRose

Oh, Lewey! What a sweetheart!! :001_wub:


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

Oh and i found this pic the other day of James as a baby. Sooo cute


----------



## MollyMilo

I just love the way lewey cocks his head to the side like that in photos!!


----------



## MollyMilo

louise cat crazy lady said:


> Oh and i found this pic the other day of James as a baby. Sooo cute


Ooooh look Jordan.. A blue oriental  :aureola:


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

MollyMilo said:


> I just love the way lewey cocks his head to the side like that in photos!!


He is so funny. We were cooking today and he sat on the cookbook on the worktop supervising.


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> I've wondered the same thing!  They're beautiful though, whatever they're called- 'Havana' sounds more exotic
> 
> Eek! I bet you're bouncing off the walls! Can't wait to see more of her :001_wub:
> 
> I just realised that pictures from yesterday's Manchester show have been published-
> 
> Siamese:
> Manchester Siamese Cat Show Photos 2012
> 
> Oriental:
> Manchester Oriental Cat Show Photos 2012
> 
> Enjoy!!


I am in love with tinalex jammy dodger!!!


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Ooooh look Jordan.. A blue oriental  :aureola:


:hand:



MollyMilo said:


> I am in love with tinalex jammy dodger!!!


Oh, I know! Such a sweetheart!! He was playing with his rosette ribbons a lot of the time :001_wub:

Adelfsh My Preciousboy was my favourite (he's a lilac, not a blue, though. Whoops! )- I fell in love with him, and revisited him several times :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> :hand:
> 
> Oh, I know! Such a sweetheart!! He was playing with his rosette ribbons a lot of the time :001_wub:
> 
> Adelfsh My Preciousboy was my favourite (he's a lilac, not a blue, though. Whoops! )- I fell in love with him, and revisited him several times :001_wub: :001_wub:


Ooh he is lovely!!

I bet the siamese/oriental section was the loudest!! Everyone chatting at once 

I see a roysterer did quite well


----------



## MollyMilo

Molly thinks she's quite a pretty little girl and would like her photo in here too


----------



## JordanRose

Molly's beautiful!! :001_wub:


----------



## Aurelie

I haven't caught up with this thread for a while, loving all the photos and welcome Cosworth :001_wub:.

MM Molly and Milo are looking beeyootiful and JR so is Spooks 

Looking forward to seeing pics of your new arrival when he arrives Simplysardonic.


----------



## Biawhiska




----------



## Biawhiska

may have posted this pic, can't remember.


----------



## JordanRose

Beautiful cats, Biawhiska! I love red tabby points, there's something really special about them :001_wub:


----------



## Aurelie

Biawhiska I love the bicolour (?) second photo from the bottom, lovely colouring.


----------



## dougal22

JordanRose said:


> Oh no!! Mazpahs have Havanas! I love Havanas!! :001_wub: Be strong, Jordan, you don't need one. Not yet


I have FOUR Mazpahs babies. You can't go wrong with a Mazpahs kitty


----------



## JordanRose

dougal22 said:


> I have FOUR Mazpahs babies. You can't go wrong with a Mazpahs kitty


4? Lucky you!!  Can we have photographic evidence of these gorgeous Mazpahs?


----------



## dougal22

JordanRose said:


> 4? Lucky you!!  Can we have photographic evidence of these gorgeous Mazpahs?


I have tons of photos, I'm just a bit of a technophobe 

I'll have a go.


----------



## dougal22

Here's the youngest


----------



## dougal22

Four Mazpahs sleepy heads


----------



## MollyMilo

dougal22 said:


> Here's the youngest


ooh the colouring!!! gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!!


----------



## MollyMilo

dougal22 said:


> Four Mazpahs sleepy heads


you must tell us how you happen to own 4 gorgeous mazpahs!!

are a couple of them littermates??

oooh i can't wait until 2014!!!


----------



## simplysardonic

dougal22 said:


> Four Mazpahs sleepy heads


Wow, they are stunning! What is the colouring of the one at the back on the left? I know very little about Orientals


----------



## Lunabuma

dougal22 said:


> Four Mazpahs sleepy heads


Hurray! I wondered when you would post some pics of yours Dougal22!

I have to say to you all with more than two Oris/Meezers, i am in awe of your ability to live with so many in the same house!


----------



## dougal22

MollyMilo said:


> ooh the colouring!!! gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!!


Thank you! She is a lovely girl too, very sweet temperament 



MollyMilo said:


> you must tell us how you happen to own 4 gorgeous mazpahs!!
> 
> are a couple of them littermates??
> 
> oooh i can't wait until 2014!!!


No littermates - just plain old greed!!! I love them so much, I kept going back for more, with a non-Mazpahs in the middle. So my grand total is five 



simplysardonic said:


> Wow, they are stunning! What is the colouring of the one at the back on the left? I know very little about Orientals


The one at the back on the left is a chocolate point bicolour (boy). To the left of him, my Havana boy, then the Chocolate Tortie girl and to the front of the picture, Black Oriental girl 



Lunabuma said:


> Hurray! I wondered when you would post some pics of yours Dougal22!
> 
> I have to say to you all with more than two Oris/Meezers, i am in awe of your ability to live with so many in the same house!


Living with five, as you can imagine, it's a complete mad house when they decide it's time to play. Or should I say play up 

ps - the photos are a bit small


----------



## dougal22

More pics


----------



## MollyMilo

dougal22 said:


> More pics


Such beautiful rainbow of colours, I can see why they are addictive!

Oh and You have a cosworth too!!


----------



## MollyMilo

I think I've come across a spooky relative!

Second queen down.. SensualSiameseOrientals

It's uncanny!! Would recognise those eyes anywhere


----------



## merrimate

MollyMilo said:


> I think I've come across a spooky relative!
> 
> Second queen down.. SensualSiameseOrientals
> 
> It's uncanny!! Would recognise those eyes anywhere


Omg MM ...doesn't it just!?! That is Spooky!  

I'm just wondering... is this thread for Oriental slaves too??? cos I have a Chinese ex hubby, does that count?  ...I also have 2 gorgeous oriental cross boys! :lol: ...do I get to join your gang? 

ETA - some very handsome and beautiful cats here ..so elegant!


----------



## MollyMilo

merrimate said:


> Omg MM ...doesn't it just!?! That is Spooky!
> 
> I'm just wondering... is this thread for Oriental slaves too??? cos I have a Chinese ex hubby, does that count?  ...I also have 2 gorgeous oriental cross boys! :lol: ...do I get to join your gang?
> 
> ETA - some very handsome and beautiful cats here ..so elegant!


Of course Merimate!! 

How is the gorgeous Cherie and cutie miki getting on?


----------



## merrimate

MollyMilo said:


> Of course Merimate!!
> 
> How is the gorgeous Cherie and cutie miki getting on?


Yay!!! 

Aw they're great thanks MM!  Cherie is sharing her tree hammoc nicely, which gives her the chance to hold Miki down forcefully and give his face a good ol' wash ..he's such a messy eater!  I think Cherie is appalled by his personal hygiene! :arf:


----------



## Biawhiska

Aurelie said:


> Biawhiska I love the bicolour (?) second photo from the bottom, lovely colouring.


yeah she's a blue tabby point and white. got no type but still pretty  she's a cow bag though.


----------



## Lunabuma

dougal22 said:


> More pics


They are all so gorgeous. What are their names Dougal22?


----------



## Lunabuma

Biawhiska said:


> yeah she's a blue tabby point and white. got no type but still pretty  she's a cow bag though.


I bet she prefers princess cow bag!


----------



## JordanRose

Oh my, those Mazpahs darlings are beauuuutiful!! I'm definitely getting an Oriental at some point, I'm totally smitten :001_wub:



MollyMilo said:


> I think I've come across a spooky relative!
> 
> Second queen down.. SensualSiameseOrientals
> 
> It's uncanny!! Would recognise those eyes anywhere


 She's got to be a relative somewhere down the line- she has a very similar faceshape, her eyes are almost identical and the colouring down her back is just the same, too! She's very beautiful!! :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Oh my, those Mazpahs darlings are beauuuutiful!! I'm definitely getting an Oriental at some point, I'm totally smitten :001_wub:
> 
> She's got to be a relative somewhere down the line- she has a very similar faceshape, her eyes are almost identical and the colouring down her back is just the same, too! She's very beautiful!! :001_wub:


At least you know where to go if you want another spooky


----------



## JordanRose

Okay, so I've decided that I'm going to email Mazpahs and Burnthwaites regarding waiting lists. If they have a list, I'll ask to be put on one, just in case 

Here's a couple of snaps I took before of Sir Spookington:


----------



## lymorelynn

Aww - how relaxed is that kitty :001_wub:
Good luck with the waiting lists :thumbup:


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Okay, so I've decided that I'm going to email Mazpahs and Burnthwaites regarding waiting lists. If they have a list, I'll ask to be put on one, just in case
> 
> Here's a couple of snaps I took before of Sir Spookington:


Awww he is smiling 

Exciting about the waiting lists!! :thumbup:


----------



## JordanRose

Thank you! I love how smiley his face is when he's sleeping- makes my heart melt :001_wub:

The waiting list prospect is very exciting, too! I've already thought of names for potential kittens  I feel bad that Spooks is left alone, especially being an indoor cat, so hopefully he'd take to another pointy cat eventually


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Thank you! I love how smiley his face is when he's sleeping- makes my heart melt :001_wub:
> 
> The waiting list prospect is very exciting, too! I've already thought of names for potential kittens  I feel bad that Spooks is left alone, especially being an indoor cat, so hopefully he'd take to another pointy cat eventually


Are you hoping for lilac or one of those unique amazingly coloured ones?

I'm sure dougal can put in a word for you and you can perhaps jump up the list


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Are you hoping for lilac or one of those unique amazingly coloured ones?
> 
> I'm sure dougal can put in a word for you and you can perhaps jump up the list


I would love a lilac or a blue as they make me feel weak at the knees :001_wub:

I love the red tabbies though, too, and Havanas are wonderful as well. In fact, they're all pretty gorgeous


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> I would love a lilac or a blue as they make me feel weak at the knees :001_wub:
> 
> I love the red tabbies though, too, and Havanas are wonderful as well. In fact, they're all pretty gorgeous


I want a Cosworth


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> I want a Cosworth


Me too!!!! I'll race ya- I've got my cat swag bag at the ready


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Me too!!!! I'll race ya- I've got my cat swag bag at the ready


haha you will end up with a rainbow of orientals 

Is Cosworth an apricot?


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> haha you will end up with a rainbow of orientals
> 
> Is Cosworth an apricot?


And what a beautiful rainbow it would be!  I think he is an apricot- a yummy one at that


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> And what a beautiful rainbow it would be!  I think he is an apricot- a yummy one at that


get on the Darculita waiting list aswell then, cover all your options!


----------



## Shelley Cat Lover

He is an apricot  And is indeed yummy, which is appropriate as he is obsessed with food and all things that might potentially be food!

Today we've been working on the household pecking order - I'm allowed to remove (stolen) food from him, but the husband isn't 

Loving the Spooks pics! And awesome news on getting on the waiting lists - the countdown begins! I think if I were to have another I couldn't even begin to decide what colour to go for!


----------



## simplysardonic

This time in an hour & a half we'll be en route to visit our little princess Phoenix :001_wub:
I will try & remember my camera & get some more piccies


----------



## MollyMilo

simplysardonic said:


> This time in an hour & a half we'll be en route to visit our little princess Phoenix :001_wub:
> I will try & remember my camera & get some more piccies


Have a fabulous visit!! Looking Forward to seeing More photos of the little cutie!

When do you bring her home? You need a ticker


----------



## JordanRose

How exciting!!  Can't wait for piccies :001_wub: When do you bring her home? 

I love Rogue, too, by the way- she is beautiful!! :001_wub:


----------



## simplysardonic

MollyMilo said:


> Have a fabulous visit!! Looking Forward to seeing More photos of the little cutie!
> 
> When do you bring her home? You need a ticker





JordanRose said:


> How exciting!!  Can't wait for piccies :001_wub: When do you bring her home?
> 
> I love Rogue, too, by the way- she is beautiful!! :001_wub:


I haven't any room for a ticker, but she is in my siggie

They are ready to take on their slaves on the 21st, a week later I'm at college 2 days a week so it will be hubby vs. meezercat on those days, which should be entertaining, if she's anything like our Sparkle was as a youngster


----------



## MollyMilo

simplysardonic said:


> I haven't any room for a ticker, but she is in my siggie
> 
> They are ready to take on their slaves on the 21st, a week later I'm at college 2 days a week so it will be hubby vs. meezercat on those days, which should be entertaining, if she's anything like our Sparkle was as a youngster


I know each day seems a life time when waiting for a new little one but that's not too long at all! :thumbup:


----------



## MollyMilo

Just wondering..


Has a certain person received any replies to her oriental enquiry emails yet?


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Just wondering..
> 
> Has a certain person received any replies to her oriental enquiry emails yet?


If I am right in thinking that 'certain person' is me, I am now on a couple of waiting lists


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> If I am right in thinking that 'certain person' is me, I am now on a couple of waiting lists


might be 

good news :thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic

Well, we've been & visited our little furbaby (guess who forgot the camera, then remembered when we were halfway there could have kicked myself!).

Our daughter, who we've been keeping Phoenix a secret from, came with us & was utterly delighted, & ended up with a small pile of snuggly meezers precariously balanced on her lap

They have grown & their eyes are more intense blue now, the next 12 days are going to drag by.....


----------



## lymorelynn

No camera  you naughty thing :hand::hand: Would love to have seen your daughter with a lap full of kitties 
Hope the time flies :thumbup:


----------



## MollyMilo

I can't believe you forgot the camera!!  it's all right for you, but we have to wait 12 days now to see her 

totally thrilled for you  :thumbup:


----------



## sharonbee

There are some stunning pics on here, love all the 'Meezers'

Here are some pics of Mia our Siamese, Wispa is our Havana and Taylor is our White Oriental, they are all Breeding Queens although Mia will be retiring soon.

Mia and Wispa having a cuddle...










Mia...










Some of Mias kittens...










Mias first litter...










Wispa...



















Taylor...



















Mia and Taylor...










Collage of our girlies...










Wispa will meet her first boyfriend at the end of the year and Taylor will see her first boyfriend around May next year.

We are hoping to have a tabby point Breeding Queen later in the year or earlier next year too...really excited about that.


----------



## MollyMilo

sharonbee said:


> There are some stunning pics on here, love all the 'Meezers'
> 
> Here are some pics of Mia our Siamese, Wispa is our Havana and Taylor is our White Oriental, they are all Breeding Queens although Mia will be retiring soon.
> 
> Mia and Wispa having a cuddle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mia...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of Mias kittens...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mias first litter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wispa...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mia and Taylor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collage of our girlies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wispa will meet her first boyfriend at the end of the year and Taylor will see her first boyfriend around May next year.
> 
> We are hoping to have a tabby point Breeding Queen later in the year or earlier next year too...really excited about that.


Stunning!!!!


----------



## MollyMilo

Every now and again I read these thread from top to bottom!!

It's amazing :thumbup:50 pages now!!! 

We have Jordan, who starts it off wanting us to tell her about about Siamese, next minute spooks appears!! 

Simplysardonic , who tells us that due to spooks she is now getting a Siamese and a few pages later tells us home in 10 days!! 

Missing some slaves though..

Where are cybil, munchkin pie and Mo?????


----------



## JordanRose

Oh wow, Sharon, what a beautiful Oriental family you have!! :001_wub: I bet it's bloomin' noisy living with 3 breeding queens, though!!  :lol:



MollyMilo said:


> Every now and again I read these thread from top to bottom!!
> 
> It's amazing :thumbup:50 pages now!!!
> 
> We have Jordan, who starts it off wanting us to tell her about about Siamese, next minute spooks appears!!
> 
> Simplysardonic , who tells us that due to spooks she is now getting a Siamese and a few pages later tells us home in 10 days!!
> 
> Missing some slaves though..
> 
> Where are cybil, munchkin pie and Mo?????


I like to read through it every now and then, too, it's a Meezer Revolution!! 

Funnily enough, it was the day after starting this thread that Spooks came into the rescue. That was the first of a number of coincidences which led me to believe that he was meant to be :001_wub:

And yes- I was also thinking about the lack of recent photos from certain slaves  I think we need some piccies of Lunabuma's beautiful pair


----------



## sharonbee

JordanRose said:


> Oh wow, Sharon, what a beautiful Oriental family you have!! :001_wub: I bet it's bloomin' noisy living with 3 breeding queens, though!!  :lol:


Thankyou, it can be noisy when they are calling or at meal times when they are all shouting for food, Luckily we haven't had 3 calling at the same time as yet but we have had Mia and Wispa calling together and that was noisy. It will be even noisier next year when we have another Meezer.


----------



## Mo1959

MollyMilo said:


> Every now and again I read these thread from top to bottom!!
> 
> It's amazing :thumbup:50 pages now!!!
> 
> We have Jordan, who starts it off wanting us to tell her about about Siamese, next minute spooks appears!!
> 
> Simplysardonic , who tells us that due to spooks she is now getting a Siamese and a few pages later tells us home in 10 days!!
> 
> Missing some slaves though..
> 
> Where are cybil, munchkin pie and Mo?????


Ha,ha. Mo's become a fitness fanatic and has been out on her bike and walking loads. Joined a cycling forum too.

However, do not worry, Tia isn't being neglected. She is curled up on my lap as I type. Haven't got any fresh pics of her lately. She will be a year old on the 16th. Don't know where the time has gone!


----------



## MollyMilo

Mo1959 said:


> Ha,ha. Mo's become a fitness fanatic and has been out on her bike and walking loads. Joined a cycling forum too.
> 
> However, do not worry, Tia isn't being neglected. She is curled up on my lap as I type. Haven't got any fresh pics of her lately. She will be a year old on the 16th. Don't know where the time has gone!


MO!! good to see you  we miss you and the lovely Tia

doesn't time fly!!! what does she want for her birthday?


----------



## Mo1959

MollyMilo said:


> MO!! good to see you  we miss you and the lovely Tia
> 
> doesn't time fly!!! what does she want for her birthday?


Frightened to ask her  She seems to have destroyed and lost her favourite mousey and the white one I bought wasn't acceptable. Maybe have to nip up to the pet shop and see if I can find the exact same grey mousey.

She shows no sign of growing up and still plays a lot. I think that is a Siamese trait though, to still act quite kitten like even when they get older?

She is pestering me for her supper just now. I swear she has a built in clock set at 6am, 12 noon, 5pm and 9pm. Always bang on the dot she starts reminding me she wants fed. Don't think I am ever going to be able to get her onto just two meals a day. She prefers little and often rather than a big helping.


----------



## MollyMilo

Mo1959 said:


> Frightened to ask her  She seems to have destroyed and lost her favourite mousey and the white one I bought wasn't acceptable. Maybe have to nip up to the pet shop and see if I can find the exact same grey mousey.
> 
> She shows no sign of growing up and still plays a lot. I think that is a Siamese trait though, to still act quite kitten like even when they get older?
> 
> She is pestering me for her supper just now. I swear she has a built in clock set at 6am, 12 noon, 5pm and 9pm. Always bang on the dot she starts reminding me she wants fed. Don't think I am ever going to be able to get her onto just two meals a day. She prefers little and often rather than a big helping.


siamese/orientals don't grow up!  take our 4 year old spooks  I have also had older siamese 15/16.. just as needy and kitten like until the day they passed.

Tia has her slave so well trained


----------



## simplysardonic

Just out of curiosity, what do people feed their Siamese? My moglets all have a mix of good quality wet & raw meals, so I was going to do the same for Phoenix (change her from what she's on) once she's settled


----------



## MollyMilo

simplysardonic said:


> Just out of curiosity, what do people feed their Siamese? My moglets all have a mix of good quality wet & raw meals, so I was going to do the same for Phoenix (change her from what she's on) once she's settled


That will be fine, but remember some siamese can be quite fussy with their diets 

I feed mine a mixture of royal canin siamese or kitten (neutered) dry and wet bozita,felix,iams and their favourite at the moment is gourmet. It has to be in gravy or jelly or they will stare at me like I am poisoning them 

they will not touch grou, smilla or aminioda


----------



## Mo1959

simplysardonic said:


> Just out of curiosity, what do people feed their Siamese? My moglets all have a mix of good quality wet & raw meals, so I was going to do the same for Phoenix (change her from what she's on) once she's settled


Unfortunately my attempts to feed raw and/or high quality foods didn't go down too well. Her current favourite is actually Tesco,s own brand chunks in gravy!

If you can get Phoenix on decent stuff that will be excellent. Maybe the fact you have other cats eating it will encourage her.


----------



## simplysardonic

MollyMilo said:


> That will be fine, but remember some siamese can be quite fussy with their diets
> 
> I feed mine a mixture of royal canin siamese or kitten (neutered) dry and wet bozita,felix,iams and their favourite at the moment is gourmet. It has to be in gravy or jelly or they will stare at me like I am poisoning them
> 
> they will not touch *grou, smilla or aminioda*


Oh dear  that's most of the brands we use potentially out the window then :lol:

I think she's on the RC dry at the moment, I won't be changing until she's properly settled, we've only just started changing Pris over to better food from Kitekat, though she's had a decent dry food (Applaws kitten) from the start.


----------



## MollyMilo

simplysardonic said:


> Oh dear  that's most of the brands we use potentially out the window then :lol:
> 
> I think she's on the RC dry at the moment, I won't be changing until she's properly settled, we've only just started changing Pris over to better food from Kitekat, though she's had a decent dry food (Applaws kitten) from the start.


don't worry I think Mo is right! Phoenix will see the other cats tucking in and join them :thumbup:


----------



## Alaskacat

My Siamese are very keen on raw, probably helps that they had it young mind you. I think if you change slowly they should be fine. Some do have issues with a particular food though, a queen of mine couldn't stomach jelly foods, had no problems with raw with any of them though.

Phoenix is stunning


----------



## sharonbee

We feed ours on Royal Canin Siamese, also Royal Canin Persian as we used to have all Persians so when I got other breeds I contacted RC and asked if they could all eat Persian food as my Persians all had fickle tummies and I didn't want to upset them, RC told me it would be ok to give them all RC Persian so we carried on giving it to them. 
But as I say the Siamese have their own food also. They also eat whiskers bite and chew wet food and also cooked chicken. Only occasionally they have a bit of scrambled egg too but just as a treat.


----------



## JordanRose

This is going to sound silly but I had no idea they made breed-specific food!!  Might have to look into that! Spooks likes his James WellBeloved, and is liking IAMs wet, too 

This is what the gorgeous chap is doing right now, making it very difficult for me to type:








I selfishly went to work and left him at home and he's been expressing his annoyance very clearly :lol:


----------



## lymorelynn

Mai Tai goes through phases of being fussy. At the moment she is happily eating Smilla, Animonda Carny, HiLife and Natural Instinct but just after having the kittens she wouldn't touch anything except Whiskas 
Rosie will usually eat whatever I put down for Mai Tai or the kittens.


----------



## JordanRose

Spooks is the first cat I've ever known that isn't at all food orientated. Where Molly used to claw up my legs for her wet food, Spooky just looks at you with a blank expression and picks at it when he can be bothered (normally overnight, as it's always gone by morning).

Is this a Spooks thing, or a general Siamese thing?


----------



## MollyMilo

Found these very cute photos of of My late girls Mai Ling ( blue) and Luci (seal) and thought I'd share 

When Luci had her kittens, Mai Ling was such a good Aunty and cuddled with them to give Luci a break. Mai Ling never had kittens herself ( neutered 6 months) which make these photos even more lovely 

The photos were involved in a house fire ( no one or cats were hurt) just these photos, so not the greatest!


----------



## lymorelynn

Oh my :001_tt1: - what a beautiful girl Mai Ling was :001_wub: Absolutely gorgeous - and Luci too :001_wub:
I love the photos - just like my lot with kittens climbing all over 'Aunty' Rosie


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Oh my :001_tt1: - what a beautiful girl Mai Ling was :001_wub: Absolutely gorgeous - and Luci too :001_wub:
> I love the photos - just like my lot with kittens climbing all over 'Aunty' Rosie


Thank you  I love how your two share the kittens

They were both very special but Mai Ling being my first is Especially.

That photo with Luci lying on the sofa really makes me smile. clearly saying " kids I'm having a rest"


----------



## simplysardonic

A week tomorrow & Phoenix will be here 

*does a little happy dance & goes to spend even more money on kitteh things in online shops*


----------



## JordanRose

lymorelynn said:


> Oh my :001_tt1: - what a beautiful girl Mai Ling was :001_wub: Absolutely gorgeous - and Luci too :001_wub:
> I love the photos - just like my lot with kittens climbing all over 'Aunty' Rosie


I was just thinking about your girls when looking at those photos, they really remind me of Leila and Mai Tai :001_wub:

Mai Ling and Luci were so beautiful! :001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose

More Spooks spam, just because!

He doesn't look as gorgeous in the photos as he does in real life because of the reflections, but here he is watching the bunnies out of the window 
















I've already posted the second picture, but love his eyes on it (and the fact that he's got a comb-over, as somebody pointed out! :lol


----------



## MollyMilo

spooks and spam can never be used together!!!! 


gorgeous most handsome boy ( over 9 months) ever!


----------



## MollyMilo

Molly has the devil in her tonight! currently climbing my curtains from behind in full view of the road.. lordy knows what the neighbours are saying! 

Its not like she's been cooped up all day either, she was out first sign of light today!!

I do love her and Milo


----------



## MollyMilo

We missed Princess Tia's birthday yesterday!

Happy Birthdy gorgeous Girl! Xx


----------



## JordanRose

Happy birthday, Tia!! :001_wub: I see it's just 3 months until Molly and Milo's special day, too


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Happy birthday, Tia!! :001_wub: I see it's just 3 months until Molly and Milo's special day, too


Yes I'm already trying to get their pressies sorted!! 1st birthdays are special!!


----------



## MollyMilo

Today would be Luci's 16th Birthday

It's 2:30am and I am feeling so sad.

I know it does get easier and the first year is always hard, but I miss her so much right now

Here are some photos, I miss her soooo much 
Sleep tight my precious xx


----------



## JordanRose

Oh, Luci was so beautiful! :001_wub: I'm sending you a huge hug on this sad day- anniversaries are always so hard  xXx


----------



## MollyMilo

Thank you Jordan 


Give your spooks an extra special squeeze from me xx


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Thank you Jordan
> 
> Give your spooks an extra special squeeze from me xx


I will do- he sends you lots of purrs  I love that first Luci pic- looks like she was full of character! x


----------



## simplysardonic

Oh MollyMilo, Luci was beautiful, Like JordanRose says, anniversaries are always so hard, thinking of you xx


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> I will do- he sends you lots of purrs  I love that first Luci pic- looks like she was full of character! x


She regularly came for a cuddle with food on her nose! She was such a character.


----------



## MollyMilo

simplysardonic said:


> Oh MollyMilo, Luci was beautiful, Like JordanRose says, anniversaries are always so hard, thinking of you xx


Thank you x

Not long now eh?? So excited for you!!!


----------



## simplysardonic

MollyMilo said:


> Thank you x
> 
> Not long now eh?? So excited for you!!!


Two more sleeps (if I can actually sleep that is!)


----------



## JordanRose

simplysardonic said:


> Two more sleeps (if I can actually sleep that is!)


Let the chaos begin!!


----------



## Mo1959

MollyMilo said:


> We missed Princess Tia's birthday yesterday!
> 
> Happy Birthdy gorgeous Girl! Xx


Ha, ha. Tia says thank you. Afraid she wouldn't have enjoyed her birthday very much as Sunday is the day I usually pop over to see my Dad and Stepmum and I'm away most of the day so she was left on her own 

She forgave me though as is currently attached to my lap as usual. She always seems to wait till I'm in the middle of a hot flush (at that age ) and curls up on me and makes me hotter than ever!


----------



## Mo1959

MollyMilo said:


> Today would be Luci's 16th Birthday
> 
> It's 2:30am and I am feeling so sad.
> 
> I know it does get easier and the first year is always hard, but I miss her so much right now
> 
> Here are some photos, I miss her soooo much
> Sleep tight my precious xx


Aww. Sorry Kate. I know the kittens keep you going but it's hard at times. Tia often gets called Suzie when I am not concentrating. Luci looks gorgeous. You must have so many great memories though. xxx


----------



## MollyMilo

simplysardonic said:


> Two more sleeps (if I can actually sleep that is!)


You won't!!


----------



## MollyMilo

Mo1959 said:


> Aww. Sorry Kate. I know the kittens keep you going but it's hard at times. Tia often gets called Suzie when I am not concentrating. Luci looks gorgeous. You must have so many great memories though. xxx


Thank you Mo 

15 years is quite a while,I so hope I have these guys well into their teens too.

The Siamese kitten is fabulous but just wait until Tia is older, then the personality really develops


----------



## Mo1959

MollyMilo said:


> Thank you Mo
> 
> 15 years is quite a while,I so hope I have these guys well into their teens too.
> 
> The Siamese kitten is fabulous but just wait until Tia is older, then the personality really develops


Oh, I think it's pretty well developed already! She has discovered a kitchen cupboard that doesn't close very well and it has been regularly emptied and stuff dragged round the house. Usually something ends up in the dog's bowl as per normal. Oh, and she managed to knock down a carton of eggs the other night, open it and then have fun rolling them around the kitchen floor. Luckily only one broke.


----------



## MollyMilo

Hahaha  that is hilarious!


----------



## JordanRose

Mo1959 said:


> Oh, I think it's pretty well developed already! She has discovered a kitchen cupboard that doesn't close very well and it has been regularly emptied and stuff dragged round the house. Usually something ends up in the dog's bowl as per normal. Oh, and she managed to knock down a carton of eggs the other night, open it and then have fun rolling them around the kitchen floor. Luckily only one broke.


Silly Tia! :lol: Reminds me of Spooky's second night home, when he decided to knock everything off one of our shelves- we woke up to pure chaos!! :hand:

I've had him 2 months tomorrow!  It's gone so quick!! But at the same time, I can't remember what it was like without him


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Thank you Mo
> 
> 15 years is quite a while,I so hope I have these guys well into their teens too.
> 
> The Siamese kitten is fabulous but just wait until Tia is older, then the personality really develops


Speaking of personality, here's some piccies of my utterly gorgeous and bonkers Spooks today.

Serenading the cat grass:

















:lol:


----------



## simplysardonic

One more sleep, then let the mayhem commence

Got most of her shopping ready

Getting squished by her sibs


----------



## MollyMilo

oooh she is a darling!!!!! look at her posing for the camera getting in practice for her regular photo shoot for PF! 

where are you getting her from?


----------



## simplysardonic

MollyMilo said:


> oooh she is a darling!!!!! look at her posing for the camera getting in practice for her regular photo shoot for PF!
> 
> where are you getting her from?


A local breeder (Prefix Stiltskin), I feel it was meant to be as they're literally down the road from us they're all lovely confident kittens


----------



## MollyMilo

simplysardonic said:


> A local breeder (Prefix Stiltskin), I feel it was meant to be as they're literally down the road from us they're all lovely confident kittens


Gorgeous!! I can't wait for you to bring her home and see more photos!

so so excited for you!!


----------



## JordanRose

simplysardonic said:


> One more sleep, then let the mayhem commence
> 
> Got most of her shopping ready
> 
> Getting squished by her sibs


Oh look! It's heaven!! :w00t:

She is so beautiful!! :001_wub: Can't wait to see her grow up


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Oh look! It's heaven!! :w00t:
> 
> She is so beautiful!! :001_wub: Can't wait to see her grow up


Is mum an oriental? her colouring is just simply out of this world! 

Look jordan! orientals :devil:


----------



## Mo1959

Not sure if this will work??? Tia playing in her cube. Poor cube is getting a bit of a battering. She plays rough. lol


----------



## MollyMilo

Mo1959 said:


> Not sure if this will work??? Tia playing in her cube. Poor cube is getting a bit of a battering. She plays rough. lol


Go Tia! She looks like she is having a ball there!

Popping out every now and again to make sure you are still watching, what a little gorgeous show off


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Is mum an oriental? her colouring is just simply out of this world!
> 
> Look jordan! orientals :devil:


Behave, you!! :hand:

I was thinking the same about Mum's colouring- absolutely gorgeous!! :001_wub:

Love the Tia vid, too- she's so excited!! 

I wonder if beautiful Phoenix is home yet...


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Behave, you!! :hand:
> 
> I was thinking the same about Mum's colouring- absolutely gorgeous!! :001_wub:
> 
> Love the Tia vid, too- she's so excited!!
> 
> I wonder if beautiful Phoenix is home yet...


Haha, so you did

Hurry up and update us simplysardonic!


----------



## simplysardonic

I have a confession, we haven't picked Phoenix up today, I rang up to ask when would be best & she said as she had someone picking up today would Monday evening be OK. It will be better, as it gives us a few days more to get our sick bunny on the mend, though more days to trawl online shops looking for more kitten stuff.
I'm really sorry, the next 3 nights are going to drag by:cryin:



MollyMilo said:


> *Is mum an oriental?* her colouring is just simply out of this world!
> 
> Look jordan! orientals :devil:


That girl in the photo is one of the other cats, I can't remember her colouring but she is stunning & so so friendly. There was a black & blue Oriental kittens too, absolutely beautiful (sorry Jordanrose)


----------



## MollyMilo

oooh we have been here waiting patiently!

hope the weekend doesn't drag too much for you! 

are you sure the breeder doesn't want to keep her 3 days longer as she is so lovely? 

Phoenix will be worth the wait  x


----------



## JordanRose

simplysardonic said:


> I have a confession, we haven't picked Phoenix up today, I rang up to ask when would be best & she said as she had someone picking up today would Monday evening be OK. It will be better, as it gives us a few days more to get our sick bunny on the mend, though more days to trawl online shops looking for more kitten stuff.
> I'm really sorry, the next 3 nights are going to drag by:cryin:
> 
> That girl in the photo is one of the other cats, I can't remember her colouring but she is stunning & so so friendly. *There was a black & blue Oriental kittens too, absolutely beautiful (sorry Jordanrose*)


..... 

I hope the weekend doesn't drag too much for you, and that Fang starts getting better very soon


----------



## MollyMilo

Just back from m and m's breeder's place 

Was lovely catching up and seeing the tiny white mice now all grown up ready for their new homes!!

A little seal point boy adopted me and I was soooo tempted! Eyes as blue as spooks. 

His seal point brother just as sweet!! 

Both available as everyone wants girls for some reason!  Pm me for details  these boys are cute cute cute,

She thought Milo and Molly were lovely too, all grown up 


I think after today.. Seal point boy in 2014 called Solomon ( like in doreen Tovey books)


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Just back from m and m's breeder's place
> 
> Was lovely catching up and seeing the tiny white mice now all grown up ready for their new homes!!
> 
> A little seal point boy adopted me and I was soooo tempted! Eyes as blue as spooks.
> 
> His seal point brother just as sweet!!
> 
> Both available as everyone wants girls for some reason!  Pm me for details  these boys are cute cute cute,
> 
> She thought Milo and Molly were lovely too, all grown up
> 
> I think after today.. Seal point boy in 2014 called Solomon ( like in doreen Tovey books)


I'm not jealous. Not at all...

Go on, lady, why wait until 2014 when your Solomon's already there, waiting for a home?

Spooks said he thinks it's a good idea, and you don't want to cross him, do you?








:aureola:

Are you still wanting a blue point, too? You may as well just have a rainbow


----------



## MollyMilo

Sorry spooks  

Jordan, you are so naughty, you know I can't resist spooky's gorgeous face! 

I asked grandma m and m's to produce another Gorgeous seal boy in 2014.. Well late next year will do 

She promised me


----------



## MollyMilo

bumping this up for RM so she can see all our gorgeous siamese and oris in one place


----------



## simplysardonic

Guess what everyone.......................................


No more sleeps!!!!

:thumbup:

We're picking her up between half 6 & 7pm tonight


----------



## MollyMilo

Finally!! :thumbup:
Exciting day! 

Your breeder is mean making you wait so long!


----------



## JordanRose

My smiler:
















I really want a cuppa but can't bring myself to move him. He looks too content :001_wub:


----------



## simplysardonic

JordanRose said:


> My smiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want a cuppa but can't bring myself to move him. He looks too content :001_wub:


Gorgeous!

I hate those 'need to move the cat' moments


----------



## JordanRose

simplysardonic said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> I hate those 'need to move the cat' moments


I know! I'm still sat here, tealess, as he's moved and is now nicely curled up on my knee. I'm well and truly a Spooks slave  I'm not complaining though, as he's keeping me warm


----------



## MollyMilo

simplysardonic said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> I hate those 'need to move the cat' moments


You will get these frequently 

Siamese complain bitterly if disturbed


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> I know! I'm still sat here, tealess, as he's moved and is now nicely curled up on my knee. I'm well and truly a Spooks slave  I'm not complaining though, as he's keeping me warm


Awww bless!! I love him


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> My smiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want a cuppa but can't bring myself to move him. He looks too content :001_wub:


I like how he has that one claw poised and ready to push into your knee if you dare move 

I'm sure he wouldn't, he is too lovely :aureola:


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> I like how he has that one claw poised and ready to push into your knee if you dare move
> 
> I'm sure he wouldn't, he is too lovely :aureola:


You've got him well and truly sussed out there- he clings onto your leg if you try and reposition yourself in any way.

I'm. Sat. Very. Still.

I moved my legs before and he let out a great 'waaaaaa' :lol:

Oh, SS should be on her way to get Phoenix now  Exciting!!


----------



## MollyMilo

I've been a Siamese slave for 23 years, they are all the same, vey possessive of their humans knees 

I am so exited for Simply!!


----------



## simplysardonic

She's here!!!! 
She's quite overwhelmed at the moment bless her & stayed in the carrier for the first hour, I've settled her down with some food & her bed & my daughter's currently bonding with her. I'll try & get pics in a bit if she's settled enough, if not I will get some up tomorrow


----------



## MollyMilo

simplysardonic said:


> She's here!!!!
> She's quite overwhelmed at the moment bless her & stayed in the carrier for the first hour, I've settled her down with some food & her bed & my daughter's currently bonding with her. I'll try & get pics in a bit if she's settled enough, if not I will get some up tomorrow


awww bless her!!

looking forward to seeing pics when she is settled :thumbup:


----------



## Mo1959

simplysardonic said:


> She's here!!!!
> She's quite overwhelmed at the moment bless her & stayed in the carrier for the first hour, I've settled her down with some food & her bed & my daughter's currently bonding with her. I'll try & get pics in a bit if she's settled enough, if not I will get some up tomorrow


Probably best not to stick a big scary camera in her face tonight.  Looking forward to maybe seeing her tomorrow when she has settled a bit.


----------



## JordanRose

Welcome home, Phoenix! Don't be scared, Sweetheart, you'll be very well looked after in your new home. Spooks sends you purrs and headbutts x

Looking forward to piccies when she's more settled


----------



## lymorelynn

Welcome home Phoenix  Look forward to seeing the lovely girl when she feels more settled 
I am home from Cornwall and have been greeted by two yowling monsters  Both girls have been calling since the middle of last week


----------



## Mo1959

lymorelynn said:


> Welcome home Phoenix  Look forward to seeing the lovely girl when she feels more settled
> I am home from Cornwall and have been greeted by two yowling monsters  Both girls have been calling since the middle of last week


Did you partake of a few Cornish pasties and cream teas?


----------



## Lunabuma

Looking forward to pics of Phoenix! Siamese and Oriental world domination is coming closer...


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Welcome home Phoenix  Look forward to seeing the lovely girl when she feels more settled
> I am home from Cornwall and have been greeted by two yowling monsters  Both girls have been calling since the middle of last week


Welcome home Lynn!
Ooooh more babies to aww at


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Welcome home Phoenix  Look forward to seeing the lovely girl when she feels more settled
> I am home from Cornwall and have been greeted by two yowling monsters  Both girls have been calling since the middle of last week


Do Rosie and Mai Tai have little tiffs with all the hormones floating around?

When I was at the breeders the other day, she had 3 girls going at it and the fur was flying in every direction! 

usually they all snuggle together and look after each others babies.


----------



## Mo1959

Well, Tia is still drowning her toys. It is currently drying out on top of the heater just now!


----------



## simplysardonic

First night with Phoenix & all is well, she's loving having the choice of 7 warm laps, sadly the children have now gone to school & I have housework & dogs to walk so she will have to wait to have my lap back. 

She's currently checking out our living room, with the bean bag being the favourite snuggling down place so far (I can see me having to buy a couple more, I didn't realise how much the cats would love them!). 

She's met the other cats & they have pretty much ignored each other, Moonspell had a hiss & grumble but is now in her customary highest place in the living room so she can look down on everyone

She hasn't met the dogs yet, though Bob has been watching her through the kitchen doorway, he keeps whimpering, looking at me, looking at Phoenix & wagging his tail. Bob loves new arrivals but I think she should settle in for a few days before he licks her all over


----------



## simplysardonic

A couple of piccies


----------



## Mo1959

Awww, brilliant. She seems to be settling really quickly


----------



## MollyMilo

Aww she is so cute and does look quite settled already! :thumbup:

Enjoy enjoy


----------



## MollyMilo

Mo1959 said:


> Well, Tia is still drowning her toys. It is currently drying out on top of the heater just now!


Haha I wonder why she does this??

It's cute though


----------



## Mo1959

MollyMilo said:


> Haha I wonder why she does this??
> 
> It's cute though


I've given up wondering why she does anything  She is either highly intelligent and needs to be constantly up to something, or she is a sandwich short of a picnic!

She is currently telling me it is nearly 12 o clock and her lunchtime


----------



## MollyMilo

Mo1959 said:


> I've given up wondering why she does anything  She is either highly intelligent and needs to be constantly up to something, or she is a sandwich short of a picnic!
> 
> She is currently telling me it is nearly 12 o clock and her lunchtime


Oh highly intelligent of course, she can even tell the time! 

My cats have no routine what's so ever because of my shifts! Breakfast can be between 5.30 -11!

Poor souls just go with the flow


----------



## munchkinpie

havent been on in a long time, been a few dramas but all is fine again for the time being some updated pics of my munchkin.

being a diva at his last show









hiding in the bed


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Do Rosie and Mai Tai have little tiffs with all the hormones floating around?
> 
> When I was at the breeders the other day, she had 3 girls going at it and the fur was flying in every direction!
> 
> usually they all snuggle together and look after each others babies.


My two will either be all over each other  or Mai Tai will be grooming Rosie one minute and then biting her the next. I've had no all out fighting between them though thank goodness.
I love all these new photos - SimplyS, little Phoenix is absolutely gorgeous :001_wub: 
Mo, Tia drowning her toys is so funny  The girls dunk theirs but I think it's more by accident than design


----------



## JordanRose

Oh, look at Phoenix! She's gorgeous! :001_wub: I love your avatar pic, too, SS- so funny!! 

Tia, you silly little thing- looks like you're taking this world domination thing a bit too far, poor little doggy :lol:

Rio, look at you, Mr Handsome! Well done getting a 1st! :thumbup:

And finally, welcome home Lynn! Hope your howlers calm down soon  Or is Leila due another litter soon? *Crosses fingers in the hope that there'll be more teeny Meezers to admire soon*


----------



## nbaker

I recently lost my oriental boy (due to illness), he was a rescue cat and we had him for 9 years.

Although we have multiple cats including 4 more rescue cats the house seems empty without him screaming at me for cuddles, so i decided to get a Siamese and have put a deposit down on a lovely seal point boy 

Don't have a pic of the Siamese kitten just yet but here is a pic of my late oriental boy Sprite, miss him like crazy.

Nigel.


----------



## Lunabuma

nbaker said:


> I recently lost my oriental boy (due to illness), he was a rescue cat and we had him for 9 years.
> 
> Although we have multiple cats including 4 more rescue cats the house seems empty without him screaming at me for cuddles, so i decided to get a Siamese and have put a deposit down on a lovely seal point boy
> 
> Don't have a pic of the Siamese kitten just yet but here is a pic of my late oriental boy Sprite, miss him like crazy.
> 
> Nigel.


What a lovely boy, I don't think we have any Ori Longhairs here. Im so sorry for your loss. Big hugs.

Thats exciting that a meezer is going to own you soon. Are you all prepared?


----------



## lymorelynn

Your Ori boy was gorgeous Nigel and I'm so sorry for your loss  
Very exciting preparing for a new Siamese baby though - congratulations and don't forget the pictures when he arrives 
Oh and a big welcome to PF too :thumbup:


----------



## MollyMilo

Welcome to our little Siamese/oriental piece of PF!

So sorry about Nigel, he was a handsome boy.

Lovely news about your new little guy though! 
Looking forward to seeing photos soon


----------



## simplysardonic

Well, I have got no housework done today so far, due to a certain little madam deciding that she wanted to settle down on me, so I got my book, sat down to read with a sleepy Siamese coloured stole draped around my neck & the next thing I knew it was half 12



nbaker said:


> I recently lost my oriental boy (due to illness), he was a rescue cat and we had him for 9 years.
> 
> Although we have multiple cats including 4 more rescue cats the house seems empty without him screaming at me for cuddles, so i decided to get a Siamese and have put a deposit down on a lovely seal point boy
> 
> Don't have a pic of the Siamese kitten just yet but here is a pic of my late oriental boy Sprite, miss him like crazy.
> 
> Nigel.


He's beautiful, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## JordanRose

So sorry to hear about Nigel- he was stunning!! :001_wub: 

I'm happy to hear you're ready to open your heart to a Siamese, though, I just love the temperemant and charisma of Meezers, there's no other cat like them and Orientals


----------



## nbaker

Thank you all for the kind replies 

I seem to be in a minority here being a guy, am I the only big softie here 

Its very nice to have somewhere like this to talk about cats, the guys at work just don't get it :mad2:

Sprite was very much my cat and was almost always with me or not far away and just a call of his name and he would come running and jump on my knee and yell at me.

He also always used to sleep either in the crook of my arm under the covers or if I wouldn't let him in, on my pillow.

Really looking forward to getting the Siamese kitten which should be in around 5 weeks time, already got the week booked off as holiday 

Nigel.


----------



## JordanRose

You're not in the minority- as long as you're a crazy cat person you'll fit in just fine 

Can't wait to meet your new little one, and I loved your picture of the Birman trio :001_wub: How many cats do you have altogether?


----------



## nbaker

JordanRose said:


> You're not in the minority- as long as you're a crazy cat person you'll fit in just fine
> 
> Can't wait to meet your new little one, and I loved your picture of the Birman trio :001_wub: How many cats do you have altogether?


Everyone tells me I'm crazy so I'm ok there :arf:

We have 11 cats at the moment 1 of which sadly may have to be put to sleep soon he is a 13 year old Norweigan Forest cat and he has been losing weight recently, the vet has put him on steroids and is monitoring his weight which seems to be stable and he still seems happy and active atm.


----------



## JordanRose

nbaker said:


> Everyone tells me I'm crazy so I'm ok there :arf:
> 
> We have 11 cats at the moment 1 of which sadly may have to be put to sleep soon he is a 13 year old Norweigan Forest cat and he has been losing weight recently, the vet has put him on steroids and is monitoring his weight which seems to be stable and he still seems happy and active atm.


11?! You lucky thing!! That'll be me one day, I'm sure 

I'm sorry to hear about your boy, though, I hope he doesn't lose any more weight  Me and Spooks send him lots of healing vibes x


----------



## nbaker

JordanRose said:


> 11?! You lucky thing!! That'll be me one day, I'm sure
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your boy, though, I hope he doesn't lose any more weight  Me and Spooks send him lots of healing vibes x


Thank you.

I really love seeing your pics of Spooks I hope my kitten grows up to be as handsome as him


----------



## JordanRose

nbaker said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I really love seeing your pics of Spooks I hope my kitten grows up to be as handsome as him


Ah, thank you! He is a funny little chap- I've only had him a couple of months (he's a rescue), but he's settled right in and captured our hearts


----------



## MollyMilo

How is Phoenix settling in now SS? Time for more photos 

I'm so pleased m and m like this prescription food the vet gave me for Milo :thumbup:

What a day!! Now my boiler has packed up, so no heating or hot water!


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> How is Phoenix settling in now SS? Time for more photos
> 
> I'm so pleased m and m like this prescription food the vet gave me for Milo :thumbup:
> 
> What a day!! Now my boiler has packed up, so no heating or hot water!


Yes, I agree! Where's Madame Phoenix MeezerCat? 

I've just been reading your thread about Milo- glad it all turned out okay in the end! Hope his tummy settles soon 

Boohoo about the heater, too!  It doesn't rain but it pours


----------



## simplysardonic

OK, I have managed to take some piccies, they aren't the best, I'm afraid, if she's not settled on my lap or shoulder she's bouncing around, so it's hard to get decent shots. Apologies for the cobwebby, untidy house


----------



## MollyMilo

I love her ss!! 

Looks like she rules the roost already 

Is being a siamese slave just as you imagined?


----------



## simplysardonic

MollyMilo said:


> I love her ss!!
> 
> Looks like she rules the roost already
> 
> Is being a siamese slave just as you imagined?


Definitely I can't believe I've waited so long before deciding to share my life with one again:001_wub: she's adored by everyone & her & Pris have gone from cautious observations of each other & started having little play sessions, the dogs are still curious but we haven't had formal intros yet


----------



## JordanRose

Oh, she's so beautiful!! A mini Spooks :001_wub:

Enjoy being a Meezer slave, she'll reward you lots for it  Lovely to see little Priscilla-Khaos, too, they're going to be getting up to mischief, I can just see it!


----------



## Aurelie

SS she is lovely :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## simplysardonic

JordanRose said:


> Oh, she's so beautiful!! A mini Spooks :001_wub:
> 
> Enjoy being a Meezer slave, she'll reward you lots for it  Lovely to see little Priscilla-Khaos, too, they're going to be getting up to mischief, I can just see it!


I would say I'm totally prepared, after raising Midnight & Moonspell 3 years ago, but with Meezer brains in the mix, I think we can expect the unexpected


----------



## lymorelynn

Oh my :001_wub::001_wub: She is adorable SS :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose

I think this thread is lacking some Oriental/Meezer pics *hint hint* 

To procrastinate today, I looked at the Mazpahs website just to be nosey. Well, there's still Havanas available! 

Mazpahs Siamese, Orientals|BicoloursSiamese and Oriental Kittens For Sale

I've been reading up on them and apparently they're quiet, unlike Meezers and other Orientals. Is this true?

Also, are they classed as a different breed, or does Havana simply refer to their unique (and beautiful!) colouring? Essentially, they're just chocolate OSH's, aren't they?

The ped world is fascinating!


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> I think this thread is lacking some Oriental/Meezer pics *hint hint*
> 
> To procrastinate today, I looked at the Mazpahs website just to be nosey. Well, there's still Havanas available!
> 
> Mazpahs Siamese, Orientals|BicoloursSiamese and Oriental Kittens For Sale
> 
> I've been reading up on them and apparently they're quiet, unlike Meezers and other Orientals. Is this true?
> 
> Also, are they classed as a different breed, or does Havana simply refer to their unique (and beautiful!) colouring? Essentially, they're just chocolate OSH's, aren't they?
> 
> The ped world is fascinating!


I wonder how much quieter they are, I love Havanas :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Mo1959

Aurelie said:


> I wonder how much quieter they are, I love Havanas :001_wub::001_wub:


Sometimes I think quieter would be nice occasionally! 

What a night I had last night. Tia rattled around the house until 2am. Everything that could be touched or knocked down was. She even discovered she could lift the lid of my kitchen bin and I went through at one point and she was in it! Ended up having to put the bin in the bathroom and close the door. Just missed getting a photo of her this morning standing up on her back legs with her head in it again.

They just seem to be so intelligent and curious that they have to be stimulated all the time. I am currently trying to keep her awake so she sleeps better tonight.


----------



## MollyMilo

Mo1959 said:


> Sometimes I think quieter would be nice occasionally!
> 
> What a night I had last night. Tia rattled around the house until 2am. Everything that could be touched or knocked down was. She even discovered she could lift the lid of my kitchen bin and I went through at one point and she was in it! Ended up having to put the bin in the bathroom and close the door. Just missed getting a photo of her this morning standing up on her back legs with her head in it again.
> 
> They just seem to be so intelligent and curious that they have to be stimulated all the time. I am currently trying to keep her awake so she sleeps better tonight.


oh Mo that is so funny!! :laugh:

You certainly have your hands full! what does Millie do throughout all this? do they work as a team? 

maybe you should get a havana little brother to keep Tia even more entertaining!


----------



## Mo1959

MollyMilo said:


> oh Mo that is so funny!! :laugh:
> 
> You certainly have your hands full! what does Millie do throughout all this? do they work as a team?
> 
> maybe you should get a havana little brother to keep Tia even more entertaining!


Fortunately, Millie is so well walked during the day that she loves her bed and night and doesn't move.

As for a companion, knowing my luck I would get another mad one and then it would be double the trouble. Lol


----------



## MollyMilo

Mo1959 said:


> Fortunately, Millie is so well walked during the day that she loves her bed and night and doesn't move.
> 
> As for a companion, knowing my luck I would get another mad one and then it would be double the trouble. Lol


two Tias!!!


----------



## Mo1959

MollyMilo said:


> two Tias!!!


No way! I think she is on something just now.  I have done nothing but shout at her this morning. She hasn't settled for a minute. She has been bin raking several times and is currently annoying the dog. I am looking forward to going out a walk and getting peace for a while! Surely she will sleep tonight.


----------



## MollyMilo

I hoovered today so put the cat track thing up on the tree out of the way. I think Molly wants it back on the floor.. 










Molly and Milo just being cute 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## dougal22

JordanRose said:


> I think this thread is lacking some Oriental/Meezer pics *hint hint*
> 
> To procrastinate today, I looked at the Mazpahs website just to be nosey. Well, there's still Havanas available!
> 
> Mazpahs Siamese, Orientals|BicoloursSiamese and Oriental Kittens For Sale
> 
> I've been reading up on them and *apparently they're quiet*, unlike Meezers and other Orientals. Is this true?
> 
> Also, are they classed as a different breed, or does Havana simply refer to their unique (and beautiful!) colouring? Essentially, they're just chocolate OSH's, aren't they?
> 
> The ped world is fascinating!


Nooooooooooooo, they're NOT quiet!!! My Mazpahs Havana Boy screams like a baby, it's so funny :lol:


----------



## JordanRose

Gorgeous pics, Kate! I 'aww'ed out loud at that second pic :001_wub:



dougal22 said:


> Nooooooooooooo, they're NOT quiet!!! My Mazpahs Havana Boy screams like a baby, it's so funny :lol:


:lol: Thanks for clearing that up- I thought it was a bit odd that they'd be quiet, when Siamese and Oris are so loud!

I think we need some piccies of your Mazpahs Havana


----------



## dougal22

JordanRose said:


> I think we need some piccies of your Mazpahs Havana


Hello JR, here I am and boy do I lurvvvvve myself


----------



## Lunabuma

dougal22 said:


> Hello JR, here I am and boy do I lurvvvvve myself


Isn't he handsome? Youu can tell he is a show winner. :001_wub:


----------



## Lunabuma

Heres one of the gremlins .....


----------



## oliviarussian

dougal22 said:


> Hello JR, here I am and boy do I lurvvvvve myself


Oooooh my... I think I'm in love :001_wub::001_wub: absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## JordanRose

dougal22 said:


> Hello JR, here I am and boy do I lurvvvvve myself


Oh my! :001_wub: Maybe you shouldn't have shown me him actually, there are still Mazpahs Havanas available and this makes me so much more tempted! 

Whereabouts do you live? I'd love to come and meet your Oris 



Lunabuma said:


> Heres one of the gremlins .....


Fab piccie!! We don't see enough of your gorgeous pair :001_wub:



oliviarussian said:


> Oooooh my... I think I'm in love :001_wub::001_wub: absolutely stunning!!!


I know Russians aren't _technically_ Siamese/ Oriental and they're classed as Foreign/ Oriental but PLEASE can we have some Mika piccies?  I'm an absolute sucker for blues


----------



## simplysardonic

A wee Phoenix update no new pics yet as daughter has run off with my camera!):

She's been here almost 2 weeks & it's like she's always lived here! Her & P-K are getting up to all sorts of mischief together & intros to the dogs have gone very well- she simply has no fear
Trix just ignores her ('oh no, not another cat'), Bob goes into waggy overdrive ('OMG yay, another cat!') & Rogue likes to clean out her ears ('Wooo, a cat flavoured lollipop!')


----------



## dougal22

oliviarussian said:


> Oooooh my... I think I'm in love :001_wub::001_wub: absolutely stunning!!!


Aaawwww, thank you!

His nickname is The Dark Destroyer, so you may not love him after spending a bit of time with him :lol:


----------



## dougal22

JordanRose said:


> Oh my! :001_wub: Maybe you shouldn't have shown me him actually, there are still Mazpahs Havanas available and this makes me so much more tempted!
> 
> Whereabouts do you live? I'd love to come and meet your Oris


Yes, May/Mazpahs has 3 Havanas. I 'think' they're around 6 weeks old now. I'm hoping to meet them before they leave for their new homes. My new mantra 'NO MORE CATS' :yikes:



simplysardonic said:


> A wee Phoenix update no new pics yet as daughter has run off with my camera!):
> 
> She's been here almost 2 weeks & it's like she's always lived here! Her & P-K are getting up to all sorts of mischief together & intros to the dogs have gone very well- she simply has no fear
> Trix just ignores her ('oh no, not another cat'), Bob goes into waggy overdrive ('OMG yay, another cat!') & Rogue likes to clean out her ears ('Wooo, a cat flavoured lollipop!')


Lovely to read that Phoenix has settled in so well. She has her feet well and truly under the table


----------



## oliviarussian

JordanRose said:


> I know Russians aren't _technically_ Siamese/ Oriental and they're classed as Foreign/ Oriental but PLEASE can we have some Mika piccies?  I'm an absolute sucker for blues


Oh go on then if you insist!!!! Although vocally he is as far away from a Oriental as you can get.... He has the quietest purrrrrrrr and meow you will ever hear!


----------



## dougal22

oliviarussian said:


> Oh go on then if you insist!!!! Although vocally he is as far away from a Oriental as you can get.... He has the quietest purrrrrrrr and meow you will ever hear!


Gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Do you want to swap?


----------



## JordanRose

oliviarussian said:


> Oh go on then if you insist!!!! Although vocally he is as far away from a Oriental as you can get.... He has the quietest purrrrrrrr and meow you will ever hear!


*Melts*

He is just so stunning! :001_wub: I will have a blue one day- I just adore them :001_wub:

Thank you so much for posting that photo of your wonderful boy :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

oliviarussian said:


> Oh go on then if you insist!!!! Although vocally he is as far away from a Oriental as you can get.... He has the quietest purrrrrrrr and meow you will ever hear!


Gorgeous - I think Russian Blues would be my second choice (sorry ) of cats if I didn't adore Siamese and Oris quite so much, though I confess I am torn between them and Abys


----------



## oliviarussian

lymorelynn said:


> Gorgeous - I think Russian Blues would be my second choice (sorry ) of cats if I didn't adore Siamese and Oris quite so much, though I confess I am torn between them and Abys


Oooh you do like your big ears don't you?:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> Heres one of the gremlins .....


Ziggy and Luna!!! :001_wub:

did you ever think of showing them? they are stunning, so different yet so similar!

I agree we must see more and more!


----------



## Lunabuma

MollyMilo said:


> Ziggy and Luna!!! :001_wub:
> 
> did you ever think of showing them? they are stunning, so different yet so similar!
> 
> I agree we must see more and more!


Thanks!

They both have silver in their pedigree so I don't think they are eligible to be shown. They both have a couple of nobles here and there that I suspect would be showing faults.

They are both perfect to me though 

I'll have to get the camera out again when we have a bit of autumn sunshine.


----------



## JordanRose

Lunabuma said:


> Thanks!
> 
> They both have silver in their pedigree so I don't think they are eligible to be shown. They both have a couple of nobles here and there that I suspect would be showing faults.
> 
> They are both perfect to me though
> 
> I'll have to get the camera out again when we have a bit of autumn sunshine.


You could always show them under the Pedigree Pets category- many of those cats have 'faults' that mean that they can't be shown in the main section, so instead they're judged on their temperament, character and condition 

Very much looking forward to more pics of them in the autumn sunshine :001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose

I do love this lap warmer-


















I think everybody needs one :laugh:


----------



## lymorelynn

My lap warmers have migrated to the radiator bed  Traitors


----------



## JordanRose

lymorelynn said:


> My lap warmers have migrated to the radiator bed  Traitors


:yikes: On second thoughts, I might not get a radiator bed. Just to be selfish


----------



## MollyMilo

Jordan that could be Luci curled up like that! :001_wub:

It's so damp and cold today, I haven't really left my bed! I'm not ill either Luna 

The meezers have had a few minute bursts outside but then they dive under the covers with me! 

What else are days off for


----------



## Lunabuma

I've educated myself and have learned how to embed videos!

This is Ziggy in his radiator bed making a quack noise for my OH. He has to talk back no matter what, even when he has been meowing all day and chasing the da bird in the garden for an hour.

[youtube_browser]Kos-FTeIWCE?rel=0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## JordanRose

Brilliant video, Lunabuma!! :laugh: 

I do love the noises they manage to make- Spooks even meows in his sleep, if you say his name. I keep meaning to get a video of our peekabo games, too, where he talks everytime I peep my head round the door.

Can't beat a conversation with a cat. You get a lot more sense out of them than you do some people :lol:


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> I've educated myself and have learned how to embed videos!
> 
> This is Ziggy in his radiator bed making a quack noise for my OH. He has to talk back no matter what, even when he has been meowing all day and chasing the da bird in the garden for an hour.
> 
> [youtube_browser]Kos-FTeIWCE?rel=0[/youtube_browser]


:laugh: oh that's so sweet!! More videos more more!

Molly is the same, always needs to answer back, usually to swear at me though! Milo answers me sometimes, but his replies are long drawn out wailing sounds :laugh:


----------



## MollyMilo

There used to be a fantastic video on YouTube showing a Siamese cat Alaska chatting away! It had millions of hits but has disappeared!

I finally found it within another video 

Slinky sympathizing with Alaska - YouTube


----------



## Notnowbernard

I remember the Alaska video! He wouldn't come in from the garden! I watched hundreds of meezer videos before we got our first two


----------



## MollyMilo

Notnowbernard said:


> I remember the Alaska video! He wouldn't come in from the garden! I watched hundreds of meezer videos before we got our first two


It was after seeing Alaska that I knew my next cat would be lilac. I didn't tell Luci this at the time


----------



## Notnowbernard

MollyMilo said:


> It was after seeing Alaska that I knew my next cat would be lilac. I didn't tell Luci this at the time


Haha! It definitely helped prepare me for the chatting! It takes a while to get used to being told off by your pets


----------



## MollyMilo

Notnowbernard said:


> Haha! It definitely helped prepare me for the chatting! It takes a while to get used to being told off by your pets


Good to know I'm not the only one spending my days saying 'I'm sorry!!" Or my favourite "I'm sorry but it's not my fault it's raining!!


----------



## Notnowbernard

MollyMilo said:


> Good to know I'm not the only one spending my days saying 'I'm sorry!!" Or my favourite "I'm sorry but it's not my fault it's raining!!


Ooh, I'm looking forward to the 'im sorry it's raining' one! We are moving in November to a house with a cat proof garden. So excited that they will be able to go out!


----------



## MollyMilo

Notnowbernard said:


> Ooh, I'm looking forward to the 'im sorry it's raining' one! We are moving in November to a house with a cat proof garden. So excited that they will be able to go out!


Oh fabulous!

they will enjoy that


----------



## Notnowbernard

MollyMilo said:


> Oh fabulous!
> 
> they will enjoy that


Oh yes! It will be their Christmas present - the gift of outdoors. (within reasonable and safe parameters!)


----------



## MollyMilo

Hope you aren't tired of seeing my two! 

Milo, in his favourite spot at the moment










Princess Molly










The two of them 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## lymorelynn

Could never tire of seeing the gorgeous duo :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Thanks lynn 

Has Rosie stayed over at her boyfriends yet?


----------



## lymorelynn

Not yet, she doesn't seem bothered about calling again at the moment


----------



## MollyMilo

Typical Siamese, she will call when she wants to and probably when you are back in Cornwall


----------



## Aurelie

MM I love that picture of them both swaddled up together.


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> MM I love that picture of them both swaddled up together.


They love each other so much, it's so sweet


----------



## Aurelie

Right, am elbowing my way in - we are not Siamese but we are Burmese and we need somewhere for my clingy, vocal, needy hanger-on!

Nancy is 5 months now and will be neutered in two weeks . She has fully grown in to the household and has managed to completely win my husband over - I am not kidding, every now and again I catch him talking to her in a sweet little high voice! Even Claude quite likes her . Bless him, my big solid butler.


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Right, am elbowing my way in - we are not Siamese but we are Burmese and we need somewhere for my clingy, vocal, needy hanger-on!
> 
> Nancy is 5 months now a will be neutered in two weeks . She has fully grown in to the household and has managed to completely win my husband over - I am not kidding, every now I catch him talking to her in a sweet little high voice! Even Claude quite likes her . Bless him, my big solid butler.


OH!!! she is so beautiful!!!

claude is such handsome cuddly boy! like a big teddy!

she is gorgeous Aurelie, look how she has grown!


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> OH!!! she is so beautiful!!!
> 
> she is gorgeous Aurelie, look how she has grown!


I know - doesn't she look big!


----------



## MollyMilo

Has anyone else noticed that the behaviour section is full of Burmese,Siamese and oriental issues? 

Bring it on


----------



## MollyMilo

M&M are 10 months today and according to the cat age calculator, are 13!

I thought I had been burgled when I came in this morning!
All my bedroom draws were open 

The two of them must have had a field day last night! :lol:


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> M&M are 10 months today and according to the cat age calculator, are 13!
> 
> I thought I had been burgled when I came in this morning!
> All my bedroom draws were open
> 
> The two of them must have had a field day last night! :lol:


That's 13-year-olds for ya! As they're now teenagers, they feel they have the right to raving parties


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> M&M are 10 months today and according to the cat age calculator, are 13!
> 
> I thought I had been burgled when I came in this morning!
> All my bedroom draws were open
> 
> The two of them must have had a field day last night! :lol:


You do know don't you that now they are teenagers you have every right to start yelling things like -

"You treat this place like a hotel!"
and
"I've spent all day tidying up after you! Who tidies up after me?!"


----------



## Notnowbernard

Aurelie said:


> You do know don't you that now they are teenagers you have every right to start yelling things like -
> 
> "You treat this place like a hotel!"
> and
> "I've spent all day tidying up after you! Who tidies up after me?!"


Oh my goodness, I never thought of this before! Does this mean I get to shout 'mum' things like, 'how many times are you going to walk past your things I've left on the stairs?!', 'do you think those toys are just going to tidy themselves away?'

There are other things I tell them off for that I hope my mum never had to say to us eg 'stop growling whilst you eat', 'stop slobbering whilst I brush your hair', 'would you please stop chewing on the curtains'.... Haha!


----------



## MollyMilo

Haha you lot have me rolling!! :lol:


----------



## MollyMilo

Is everyone here on the secret santa list? i think final date tomorrow! 

should be fun


----------



## Aurelie

I think so!


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Is everyone here on the secret santa list? i think final date tomorrow!
> 
> should be fun


Spooks is!! He's very excited!  And on the subject of 'mum comments', I realised that I said the following yesterday:

'Spooks, do you mind? Do not interrupt me when I am talking on the phone!'

My Mum thought I was bonkers


----------



## JordanRose

Another picture of my stunning boy:









:001_wub:

I have clipped his claws now, you'll be pleased to know. He wasn't very pleased


----------



## simplysardonic

We aren't doing a kitty SS this year as we'd already signed up for the dog one. When I'm not such a skint student I'll do one for all our animals but currently they'd clean me out- 3 dogs, 5 cats, 2 bunnies, 12 rats :scared:

Phoenix is doing great, here's a few pics of her & Khaos 'helping' me with my dissertation a couple of days ago


----------



## JordanRose

Eek!! Phoenix is ADORABLE! :001_wub: As is Khaos, of course, lovely to see them playing together, especially with them being so different 

Another Dissertation helper here:


----------



## Iheartcats

I'm really late in joining this thread but I must confess that I find Siamese cats so captivating and alluring. I'm not sure if its a combination of their big ears, sleek slim bodies and unusual colouring but they are beautiful. I often see one on my walk to the corner shop and think of Pet Forums and think that the majority of "pedigree cats" are indoor cats and I wonder why


----------



## simplysardonic

Looking at them on here she looks super greasy in those pics mainly because I just keep on & on stroking her while she's on my lap (which is pretty much all the time I'm sitting down lol)


----------



## JordanRose

simplysardonic said:


> Looking at them on here she looks super greasy in those pics mainly because I just keep on & on stroking her while she's on my lap (which is pretty much all the time I'm sitting down lol)


I hadn't noticed her being greasy- Spooks is the same, though, he's glued to me constantly!! 



Iheartcats said:


> I'm really late in joining this thread but I must confess that I find Siamese cats so captivating and alluring. I'm not sure if its a combination of their big ears, sleek slim bodies and unusual colouring but they are beautiful. I often see one on my walk to the corner shop and think of Pet Forums and think that the majority of "pedigree cats" are indoor cats and I wonder why


Ah, it's good to hear of somebody else who loves them. I didn't at first, but when I met Spooks I fell so in love with him that I don't think I'd be without Siamese now (and he's only been with us a couple of months, he's made a big impression!!).

Spooks is an indoor cat as I wouldn't trust the people in my area with him- as harsh as that sounds- he's so distinctive that I'm too worried about him being stolen. He's not much of an outdoor cat anyway, to be honest, as he's so people-focused  MollyMilo's pair are outdoor cats, though, as are a couple more on this thread :thumbsup:


----------



## MollyMilo

haha yes Jordan is a proper convert


----------



## MollyMilo

:lol: love how they are all helping you with your college work! not sure how I could have got through my nursing course work without Luci


----------



## MollyMilo

Iheartcats said:


> I'm really late in joining this thread but I must confess that I find Siamese cats so captivating and alluring. I'm not sure if its a combination of their big ears, sleek slim bodies and unusual colouring but they are beautiful. I often see one on my walk to the corner shop and think of Pet Forums and think that the majority of "pedigree cats" are indoor cats and I wonder why


you must adopt one iheart!!! seriously, you will never look back 

excuse me whilst I go and dry my screaming soggy cat for the umpteenth time this evening


----------



## Iheartcats

MollyMilo said:


> you must adopt one iheart!!! seriously, you will never look back
> 
> excuse me whilst I go and dry my screaming soggy cat for the umpteenth time this evening


LOL the door to adopting any further cats is well and truly bolted. At least for now. We took on a feisty tortie called Fluffy before kittens Leo and Susie appeared on the scene so I don't think a glamorous, sophisticated Siamese will be welcomed with open arms by her let that be said lol!

When I am older and retired I think a lovely Siamese would be lovely. My mum has a Burmese and she's cute too.


----------



## lymorelynn

Lovely to see these intelligent cats helping with dissertations


----------



## MollyMilo

Iheartcats said:


> LOL the door to adopting any further cats is well and truly bolted. At least for now. We took on a feisty tortie called Fluffy before kittens Leo and Susie appeared on the scene so I don't think a glamorous, sophisticated Siamese will be welcomed with open arms by her let that be said lol!
> 
> When I am older and retired I think a lovely Siamese would be lovely. My mum has a Burmese and she's cute too.


Ah I love Burmese too! especially our Nancy


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Ah I love Burmese too! especially our Nancy


Aah thanks MM . It looks as though Nancy may be getting a little like minded friend after all - of the Nese variety


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Aah thanks MM . It looks as though Nancy may be getting a little like minded friend after all - of the Nese variety


a tonk? when when??


----------



## simplysardonic

lymorelynn said:


> Lovely to see these intelligent cats helping with dissertations


Phoenix isn't impressed that I have changed from cat nutrition to dog behaviour for mine


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> a tonk? when when??


I won't start properly looking until December/January but I know that Nancy would really, really like a cat to curl up with, I also think I would like to show this one.

In the meantime I am reading up and doing as much homework on the subject as I can .


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> I won't start properly looking until December/January but I know that Nancy would really, really like a cat to curl up with, I also think I would like to show this one.
> 
> In the meantime I am reading up and doing as much homework on the subject as I can .


goodness me, exciting times!


----------



## JordanRose

Aurelie said:


> I won't start properly looking until December/January but I know that Nancy would really, really like a cat to curl up with, I also think I would like to show this one.
> 
> In the meantime I am reading up and doing as much homework on the subject as I can .


How very exciting!!! :thumbup: You'll finally be getting your Floyd :001_wub:

Are Tonks a similar temperament to Burmese and Siamese? I don't know very much about them...


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> How very exciting!!! :thumbup: You'll finally be getting your Floyd :001_wub:
> 
> Are Tonks a similar temperament to Burmese and Siamese? I don't know very much about them...


Sorry JR have only just seen this, yes they are very similar. Slightly more active than the Burm apparently but just as affectionate. Looks wise they fall somewhere between the Burmese and Siamese but instead of Bronze or Blue eyes Tonk eyes are a blue-green.


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Sorry JR have only just seen this, yes they are very similar. Slightly more active than the Burm apparently but just as affectionate. Looks wise they fall somewhere between the Burmese and Siamese but instead of Bronze or Blue eyes Tonk eyes are a blue-green.


Do you know what colour you would like? You have a blue and chocolate. Time for a Lilac tonk? 

I'm so exited for you!


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Do you know what colour you would like? You have a blue and chocolate. Time for a Lilac tonk?
> 
> I'm so exited for you!


Ideally I would like a ticked tabby, but I don't know how it works when you are buying a cat to show - I think colour must fall further down the list behind the standard of points and obviously personality. Not sure but plenty of time to work all that out .


----------



## nbaker

After what seems like a lifetime without an oriental, I finally get to collect Dexter my seal point Siamese boy up on Thursday 

Heres a pic of him :001_tt1:


----------



## JordanRose

nbaker said:


> After what seems like a lifetime without an oriental, I finally get to collect Dexter my seal point Siamese boy up on Thursday
> 
> Heres a pic of him :001_tt1:


Oh, what a handsome boy!! He's adorable :001_wub: Roll on Thursday!!


----------



## MollyMilo

nbaker said:


> After what seems like a lifetime without an oriental, I finally get to collect Dexter my seal point Siamese boy up on Thursday
> 
> Heres a pic of him :001_tt1:


oh that is so wonderful!!! he is gorgeous

where is dexter from?


----------



## Aurelie

nbaker said:


> After what seems like a lifetime without an oriental, I finally get to collect Dexter my seal point Siamese boy up on Thursday
> 
> Heres a pic of him :001_tt1:


He is lovely :001_wub::001_wub: you must be very excited .


----------



## lymorelynn

nbaker said:


> After what seems like a lifetime without an oriental, I finally get to collect Dexter my seal point Siamese boy up on Thursday
> 
> Heres a pic of him :001_tt1:


What a stunner :001_tt1:


----------



## simplysardonic

nbaker said:


> After what seems like a lifetime without an oriental, I finally get to collect Dexter my seal point Siamese boy up on Thursday
> 
> Heres a pic of him :001_tt1:


Oh he's adorable:001_wub:

Another Meezer coming into the fold


----------



## nbaker

MollyMilo said:


> oh that is so wonderful!!! he is gorgeous
> 
> where is dexter from?


He is from Osterfen


----------



## dougal22

nbaker said:


> He is from Osterfen


He's a very handsome boy. Gorgeous. We'll definitely want to see more photos of him :ihih:


----------



## MollyMilo

nbaker said:


> After what seems like a lifetime without an oriental, I finally get to collect Dexter my seal point Siamese boy up on Thursday
> 
> Heres a pic of him :001_tt1:


so excited for you!! post photos soon as Dexter is settled


----------



## JordanRose

My handsome lad, once again! (I don't know why the photo turned out blue, but I quite like it!  )








:001_tt1:

I hope Dexter's settling in well, Nigel


----------



## nbaker

JordanRose said:


> I hope Dexter's settling in well, Nigel


I think Dexter is a little intimidated by the ammount of large cats we have but I think he is begining to realise them mean him no harm, in fact I think they are more afraid of him, thay have never heard such language before from such a little cat 

He is eating very well and loves to play and is gradually getting the courage up to explore more of the house.

I took him upstairs last night and he slept on the bed snuggled into my back though I took him downstairs in the early hours incase he couldn't find his own way down.


----------



## JordanRose

Bless him! He looks like he's settling in very well indeed :001_wub: I'm sure he'll soon get used to his big brothers and sisters


----------



## Aurelie

Dexter is lovely, he really does look like a boy cat doesn't he .


----------



## MollyMilo

nbaker said:


> I think Dexter is a little intimidated by the ammount of large cats we have but I think he is begining to realise them mean him no harm, in fact I think they are more afraid of him, thay have never heard such language before from such a little cat
> 
> He is eating very well and loves to play and is gradually getting the courage up to explore more of the house.
> 
> I took him upstairs last night and he slept on the bed snuggled into my back though I took him downstairs in the early hours incase he couldn't find his own way down.


Aww how adorable is he!!


----------



## sharonbee

Loving all these photos, Dexter is gorgeous.

These are a few pics of ours, Mia is the Siamese, Wispa is our Havana and Taylor is our White Oriental...


----------



## Aurelie

Wow Sharonbee they really are lovely :001_wub:


----------



## sharonbee

Thankyou Aurelie, we are hopeful of having another girl join us in the New year too, she will be a tabby point Siamese but not sure of the colour as yet.

Wispa will go to stud for the first time on her next call. Looking forward to seeing her first litter.


----------



## MollyMilo

sharonbee said:


> Loving all these photos, Dexter is gorgeous.
> 
> These are a few pics of ours, Mia is the Siamese, Wispa is our Havana and Taylor is our White Oriental...


It's so lovely to see them all snuggled together! Did they get on straight away?


----------



## JordanRose

Oh, Sharon, you know how much I love your brood! Such beautiful girls!! :001_wub: You need to show them off more often!


----------



## Lunabuma

Gorgeous Orientals and photos of them Sharonbee!


----------



## Aurelie

sharonbee said:


> Thankyou Aurelie, we are hopeful of having another girl join us in the New year too, she will be a tabby point Siamese but not sure of the colour as yet.
> 
> Wispa will go to stud for the first time on her next call. Looking forward to seeing her first litter.


Exciting times . Have you found a stud for Wispa - what colour kittens are you hoping for?


----------



## dougal22

sharonbee said:


> Thankyou Aurelie, we are hopeful of having another girl join us in the New year too, she will be a tabby point Siamese but not sure of the colour as yet.
> 
> *Wispa* will go to stud for the first time on her next call. Looking forward to seeing her first litter.


Is Wispa progeny of JJ?

All of your cats are stunning Sharon


----------



## MollyMilo

My two are either being naughty or sleeping!

more sleeping pics


----------



## simplysardonic

MollyMilo said:


> My two are either being naughty or sleeping!
> 
> more sleeping pics


I really must get a couple of these, I was a bit put off years ago as my dad's cats never used theirs, but my lot are regular bears for sleeping near the radiators so would probably love them


----------



## MollyMilo

simplysardonic said:


> I really must get a couple of these, I was a bit put off years ago as my dad's cats never used theirs, but my lot are regular bears for sleeping near the radiators so would probably love them


oh for sure!!


----------



## Mo1959

MollyMilo said:


> My two are either being naughty or sleeping!
> 
> more sleeping pics


Aww.........that's lovely. Hope they take turns sharing the bottom bunk. lol


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> My two are either being naughty or sleeping!
> 
> more sleeping pics


Aaah look at them - two of my favourite pointy PF'ers :001_wub:

I am DEFINATELY buying a radiator bed now!


----------



## Cazzy87

wow they are beautiful cats.. you are deffinately putting ideas in my head now ahaha... nooo 2 is enough for anyone lol


----------



## JordanRose

Aww, I love Molly and Milo's 'bunkbed'! :001_wub:



Aurelie said:


> Aaah look at them - two of my favourite pointy PF'ers :001_wub:
> 
> I am DEFINATELY buying a radiator bed now!


Yes, do! They're a big hit here, too. Here's Spooks this morning, looking very ornamental on his new bed


----------



## Mo1959

JordanRose said:


> Aww, I love Molly and Milo's 'bunkbed'! :001_wub:
> 
> Yes, do! They're a big hit here, too. Here's Spooks this morning, looking very ornamental on his new bed


Ha, ha. Just showed Tia and she gave him a nice head butt.


----------



## MollyMilo

Mo1959 said:


> Aww.........that's lovely. Hope they take turns sharing the bottom bunk. lol


They each have their on spots in it! It's funny, they never sleep curled up together in it anymore, there is plenty of room!



Aurelie said:


> Aaah look at them - two of my favourite pointy PF'ers :001_wub:
> 
> I am DEFINATELY buying a radiator bed now!


I can't believe you don't have one!! 



Cazzy87 said:


> wow they are beautiful cats.. you are deffinately putting ideas in my head now ahaha... nooo 2 is enough for anyone lol


Thank you


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Aww, I love Molly and Milo's 'bunkbed'! :001_wub:
> 
> Yes, do! They're a big hit here, too. Here's Spooks this morning, looking very ornamental on his new bed


The lovely spooks looking so regal there! 
Handsome boy!!


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> Aww, I love Molly and Milo's 'bunkbed'! :001_wub:
> 
> Yes, do! They're a big hit here, too. Here's Spooks this morning, looking very ornamental on his new bed


Oooh Spooks, that is a very regal pose .


----------



## Aurelie

Well I went and got a posh fluffy radiator bed today that curls into a tunnel, spent 15 minutes smugly putting it together and reassuring Claude that should he decide he wanted one , I would find him a pony sized radiator bed..........and it doesn't fit my radiators. 

Back to the shop for me :.


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Well I went and got a posh fluffy radiator bed today that curls into a tunnel, spent 15 minutes smugly putting it together and reassuring Claude that should he decide he wanted one , I would find him a pony sized radiator bed..........and it doesn't fit my radiators.
> 
> Back to the shop for me :.


oh what a shame!

wait sounds lovely and warm... where did you get it?


----------



## JordanRose

Aurelie said:


> Well I went and got a posh fluffy radiator bed today that curls into a tunnel, spent 15 minutes smugly putting it together and reassuring Claude that should he decide he wanted one , I would find him a pony sized radiator bed..........and it doesn't fit my radiators.
> 
> Back to the shop for me :.


Oh no!! Bummer!  Sounds very posh, too :thumbdown:

I hope you find one that fits, they really are worth it


----------



## MollyMilo

my cheapy ones have adjustable hooks to fit all size radiators!

I think I got it from amazon


----------



## simplysardonic

MollyMilo said:


> my cheapy ones have adjustable hooks to fit all size radiators!
> 
> I think I got it from amazon


Off I go to Amazon to have a little looksee


----------



## oggers86

I thought about a radiator bed for the spare room as Elise likes to sleep on the windowsill. Dont really want to risk it not being used though, she might get too hot with the radiator on which would then defeat the object, especially as there is a nice comfy double bed. 

Our bedroom radiator is currently not working


----------



## oggers86

Oh and I still want a Siamese


----------



## MollyMilo

simplysardonic said:


> Off I go to Amazon to have a little looksee


I just saw Aurelie's one there too. It doesn't say what size radiators, so I'm not going to risk it


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> oh what a shame!
> 
> wait sounds lovely and warm... where did you get it?


Pets at home, its this one although cheaper at [email protected]

Rosewood CATWALK COLLECTION Luxury Cat Tunnel / Radiator Bed on eBay!


----------



## nbaker

Heres a feeble attempt by me to video Dexter playing.

Nigel.

[youtube_browser]kyQv2Y2G24M?rel=0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## lymorelynn

Very cute Nigel :thumbup:

Those looking for radiator beds - zoo has them on offer :thumbsup:
Trixie Deluxe Hanging Cat Bed at zooplus


----------



## MollyMilo

nbaker said:


> Heres a feeble attempt by me to video Dexter playing.
> 
> Couldn't figure out how to embed video
> 
> Nigel.
> 
> Dexter the Seal Point Siamese Kitten - YouTube


oh he is so cute and such a loud voice! he's perfect


----------



## MollyMilo

woohoo Lynn!!!! 

Do you have any photos/websites of this litter so we can help you choose?


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> woohoo Lynn!!!!
> 
> Do you have any photos/websites of this litter so we can help you choose?


The litter hasn't been advertised at all and she isn't very up on doing internet stuff. I still have to check that she has a suitable girl available though


----------



## JordanRose

nbaker said:


> Heres a feeble attempt by me to video Dexter playing.
> 
> Nigel.
> 
> [youtube_browser]kyQv2Y2G24M?rel=0[/youtube_browser]


I think I'm a little bit in love with Dexter! :001_wub: He's so like Spooks, he likes to play with the string instead of the actual 'fun part' at the end, too 

I love his big Meezer voice, too. He's going to be one loud cat!! 



MollyMilo said:


> woohoo Lynn!!!!
> 
> Do you have any photos/websites of this litter so we can help you choose?


Have I missed something? Are you getting a new lady, Lynn?


----------



## lymorelynn

Fingers crossed


----------



## JordanRose

lymorelynn said:


> Fingers crossed


Oh, yay!! How exciting! 

Do you know which colour you're going to go for?


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> The litter hasn't been advertised at all and she isn't very up on doing internet stuff. I still have to check that she has a suitable girl available though


it is all so very exciting! take photos when you go


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> it is all so very exciting! take photos when you go


You might want to have a peek in the breeding forum


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> You might want to have a peek in the breeding forum


I love her


----------



## simplysardonic

Look who's been taken into our local RSPCA branch, they looks so frail & tiny:crying: please send them some healing vibes
Timeline Photos | Facebook


----------



## lymorelynn

poor little mites 
Hope the 'breeder' has been reported to the GCCF


----------



## MollyMilo

Ooooh if I got hold of that breeder... :mad5:

The vet must have been so concerned to take them!


----------



## JordanRose

Oh, look at them, they look so frail  I send them lots of vibes- they'll fly out of the centre as soon as they're better :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Oh, look at them, they look so frail  I send them lots of vibes- they'll fly out of the centre as soon as they're better :001_wub:


I imagine they will be snapped up very quickly!

Shouldn't the RSPCA swoop in and rescue mum and everyone else?


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> I imagine they will be snapped up very quickly!
> 
> Shouldn't the RSPCA swoop in and rescue mum and everyone else?


Oh yes, I imagine there's a waiting list for them- it happens with any pedigree (apart from SpookyPops, strangely ) at the SAA- lots of people become very interested!

I would have thought the RSPCA would be rescuing the rest, too, you're right- or they should at least inspect the property to check they're not breeding more unhealthy kittens from unhealthy adults


----------



## MollyMilo

These kittens have really affected me  just can't stop looking at them and hoping they are ok! 

Poor tiny babies, I think its because I've never seen a Siamese kitten so frail and unwell, they are usually stocky at that age and have the Siamese glint in their eyes full of mischief. These kittens look so sad


----------



## Notnowbernard

Hello All! Thought I'd share some pictures from the Yorkshire Cat Club show the other weekend. Very proud of my Bernard - even if he was exceptionally grumpy about the whole thing!


----------



## MollyMilo

Notnowbernard said:


> Hello All! Thought I'd share some pictures from the Yorkshire Cat Club show the other weekend. Very proud of my Bernard - even if he was exceptionally grumpy about the whole thing!


Oh Bernard well done little man!

he looks so impressed with his winnings.. " I know I'm gorgeous, don't need these things to prove it"


----------



## Notnowbernard

MollyMilo said:


> Oh Bernard well done little man!
> 
> he looks so impressed with his winnings.. " I know I'm gorgeous, don't need these things to prove it"


thank you! It was quite a big ask of him really, an overnight stay in a hotel followed by spending all of the next day in a pen... I'd be pretty grumpy about that!

Plus, when we got home, the girls (who had been pining for him) thought he was a new cat and spent the evening hissing at him!

I did catch him in the kitchen chomping the ribbons on his rosettes - he loves doing that!


----------



## MollyMilo

Notnowbernard said:


> thank you! It was quite a big ask of him really, an overnight stay in a hotel followed by spending all of the next day in a pen... I'd be pretty grumpy about that!
> 
> Plus, when we got home, the girls (who had been pining for him) thought he was a new cat and spent the evening hissing at him!
> 
> I did catch him in the kitchen chomping the ribbons on his rosettes - he loves doing that!


Gorgeous boy! Are you doing it again?

Look what I found 
Yorkshire Oriental and Siamese Cat Show Pictures 2012


----------



## Notnowbernard

hehe, I know! Have you seen Nightqueen Roulette? Gorgeous Fawn kitten in the pen next to us, far better behaved also!

I'm debating the Maidstone and Medway in December. I'll definitely take him but not sure whether to enter him exhibition only. He really was very upset about being in the hall and being handled. If I take him as exhibit only it might help him get used to the atmosphere without the added stress of having to be handled. 

Did you read his show report about how he 'exploded back into the pen' - poor boy really was very unhappy.


----------



## lymorelynn

Well done Bernard :thumbup:


----------



## MollyMilo

Notnowbernard said:


> hehe, I know! Have you seen Nightqueen Roulette? Gorgeous Fawn kitten in the pen next to us, far better behaved also!
> 
> I'm debating the Maidstone and Medway in December. I'll definitely take him but not sure whether to enter him exhibition only. He really was very upset about being in the hall and being handled. If I take him as exhibit only it might help him get used to the atmosphere without the added stress of having to be handled.
> 
> Did you read his show report about how he 'exploded back into the pen' - poor boy really was very unhappy.


I just had a read! Oh he really was an unhappy chap, judge kept saying it!!
Maybe he didn't like your choice of hotel?


----------



## Notnowbernard

Thank you Lynn 

MM - that's exactly what my bf said! He said Bernard had told him he was most disappointed we stayed in a budget hotel as he'd been expecting a 4 poster bed and 24 hour room service..!! And movies on demand!


----------



## JordanRose

Notnowbernard said:


> Hello All! Thought I'd share some pictures from the Yorkshire Cat Club show the other weekend. Very proud of my Bernard - even if he was exceptionally grumpy about the whole thing!


Aww, well done Bernard!!  That third picture really made me giggle!! :lol:

I'm still debating about whether to try and show Spooks. He was very good at letting the vey handle him so I don't think he'd be too bad with that, but I'm not sure how he'd like everybody looking at him. Something tells me he wouldn't like it 



MollyMilo said:


> Gorgeous boy! Are you doing it again?
> 
> Look what I found
> Yorkshire Oriental and Siamese Cat Show Pictures 2012


Oh. My. Word. Look at Hemlock Sweet Intoxication!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## Notnowbernard

JordanRose said:


> Aww, well done Bernard!!  That third picture really made me giggle!! :lol:
> 
> I'm still debating about whether to try and show Spooks. He was very good at letting the vey handle him so I don't think he'd be too bad with that, but I'm not sure how he'd like everybody looking at him. Something tells me he wouldn't like it
> 
> Oh. My. Word. Look at Hemlock Sweet Intoxication!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


You could always try. You never can tell how they'll be. Bernard is a complete show off at home and loves the vet also. You just can't predict how the noisy atmosphere of a show will affect their behaviour.

The Hemlock cats are all lovely, I loved the fawn ori too.


----------



## MollyMilo

Notnowbernard said:


> Thank you Lynn
> 
> MM - that's exactly what my bf said! He said Bernard had told him he was most disappointed we stayed in a budget hotel as he'd been expecting a 4 poster bed and 24 hour room service..!! And movies on demand!


 and the mini bar fully stocked with dreamies! poor Bernard


----------



## MollyMilo

MollyMilo said:


> These kittens have really affected me  just can't stop looking at them and hoping they are ok!
> 
> Poor tiny babies, I think its because I've never seen a Siamese kitten so frail and unwell, they are usually stocky at that age and have the Siamese glint in their eyes full of mischief. These kittens look so sad


They didn't make it


----------



## Notnowbernard

Very sad news. Did you find out what was wrong with them?


----------



## lymorelynn

So sad  RIP tiny kittens


----------



## JordanRose

I'm so sad to hear about those kittens 

I really hope they get involved with this breeder- to let them get to this point is so irresponsible  

Sweet dreams, little ones x


----------



## sharonbee

Well done Bernard, he is stunning.

So sorry to read those little kittens didn't make it, hope something is done about the breeder to stop her from breeding such ill kittens again.


----------



## simplysardonic

Just seen about the kittens, utterly heartbroken to read that

Sleep tight tiny ones xxxx


----------



## MollyMilo

they were just too poorly 

My seal boy next year will be called Tao.. in memory of these beautiful babies


----------



## MollyMilo

its very odd folk, but I have a silent Siamese here tonight!

She is making all the movements, flat ears wide mouth.. but just a squeak comes out!


----------



## lymorelynn

probably worn out from her night time frolics


----------



## Notnowbernard

I second that Lynn!

She either feels bad, or sad! One of the two!


----------



## simplysardonic

Posted in the dog section already, but I'm sure you'll agree that Phoenix really doesn't seem to like the dogs


----------



## Lunabuma

So Cute! There's something so lovely about a dog and a cat snuggling together. 

There's one of Mo's Tia here somewhere looking like she is in love (there are so many pages on this thread now!).


----------



## Mo1959

Lunabuma said:


> So Cute! There's something so lovely about a dog and a cat snuggling together.
> 
> There's one of Mo's Tia here somewhere looking like she is in love (there are so many pages on this thread now!).


Ha, ha............looks can be deceiving. I think Tia loves Millie but Millie just puts up with Tia. lol

She makes a warm, comfy pillow though.


----------



## MollyMilo

simplysardonic said:


> Posted in the dog section already, but I'm sure you'll agree that Phoenix really doesn't seem to like the dogs


Aww so adorable!! :001_wub:


Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha............looks can be deceiving. I think Tia loves Millie but Millie just puts up with Tia. lol
> 
> She makes a warm, comfy pillow though.


I wonder if dog bodies are warmer than cats!

Princess Tia is so beautiful! :001_wub:


----------



## nbaker

Dexter has settled in really well and he has recently started to play fetch with a ball of paper, this is great and I don't know who has the most fun, Dexter or me 

After 2 weeks he is better trained than most dogs 

Dexter has also made friends with one of our more dominant cats Pippin.


----------



## MollyMilo

nbaker said:


> Dexter has settled in really well and he has recently started to play fetch with a ball of paper, this is great and I don't know who has the most fun, Dexter or me
> 
> After 2 weeks he is better trained than most dogs
> 
> Dexter has also made friends with one of our more dominant cats Pippin.


this siamese kitten has to be the cutest I have ever seen on PF he is so adorable!!!!! :001_wub:


----------



## Notnowbernard

Both super cute.. Not helping my kitten broodiness in the slightest!


----------



## JordanRose

I know this is naughty BUT have you seen Hester at Rushden Persian Rescue?

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-resc...ue-cats-needing-new-homes.html#post1062421410

:001_wub:


----------



## Notnowbernard

Jordan!!!!! What are you doing!?!! 
I've banned myself from looking there, it's too close to where I live! Hester is lovely, and love her name, reminds of the his dark materials trilogy. Not that a name should determine whether or not you get a cat, of course! 
No, my next cat will be a breeding queen, I'm at full pet capacity until then


----------



## JordanRose

Notnowbernard said:


> Jordan!!!!! What are you doing!?!!
> I've banned myself from looking there, it's too close to where I live! Hester is lovely, and love her name, reminds of the his dark materials trilogy. Not that a name should determine whether or not you get a cat, of course!
> No, my next cat will be a breeding queen, I'm at full pet capacity until then


I'm sure you can fit a Hester cat in (there's also a blue point boy available, though there's no pics of him)

:devil:


----------



## MollyMilo

Hester is gorgeous! I think she is a lilac tabby though


----------



## Notnowbernard

JordanRose said:


> I'm sure you can fit a Hester cat in (there's also a blue point boy available, though there's no pics of him)
> 
> :devil:


Crikey, better not let my boyfriend see this, blues are his favourite!


----------



## MollyMilo

Notnowbernard said:


> Jordan!!!!! What are you doing!?!!
> I've banned myself from looking there, it's too close to where I live! Hester is lovely, and love her name, reminds of the his dark materials trilogy. Not that a name should determine whether or not you get a cat, of course!
> No, my next cat will be a breeding queen, I'm at full pet capacity until then


Is then next year?


----------



## Notnowbernard

MollyMilo said:


> Is then next year?


Yes, but even if all goes to plan, it'll be another year until we have kittens


----------



## MollyMilo

Notnowbernard said:


> Yes, but even if all goes to plan, it'll be another year until we have kittens


You getting a new Siamese kitten next year is good enough for me


----------



## Notnowbernard

MollyMilo said:


> You getting a new Siamese kitten next year is good enough for me


Aw, that made me smile! It's early days yet, I'm busy doing my research and reading up. 
Still not entirely sure that I could ever bear to part with the kittens...!


----------



## JordanRose

Sorry for sharing so much stuff today- I'm seriously procrastinating!! :blush:

I had to share this, though, as I just love it:









:001_wub:

The lady's got an ebay shop, too, I adore the Siamese Christmas pic!

ACEO Paintings, Cats items in AmyLyn Bihrle store on eBay!

She's SO talented!!


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Sorry for sharing so much stuff today- I'm seriously procrastinating!! :blush:
> 
> I had to share this, though, as I just love it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :001_wub:
> 
> The lady's got an ebay shop, too, I adore the Siamese Christmas pic!
> 
> ACEO Paintings, Cats items in AmyLyn Bihrle store on eBay!
> 
> She's SO talented!!


Oh I love that!!!


----------



## MollyMilo

milo says he is sick of Molly getting all the attention ( even though he loves the bones off her)

So here is my handsome boy


----------



## MollyMilo

Notnowbernard said:


> Aw, that made me smile! It's early days yet, I'm busy doing my research and reading up.
> Still not entirely sure that I could ever bear to part with the kittens...!


You will probably keep your first lot? 

It's very hard NB


----------



## Notnowbernard

MollyMilo said:


> You will probably keep your first lot?
> 
> It's very hard NB


Aww, Milo is a handsome chap!

I plan on keeping one, but this is all assuming everything goes to plan of course!


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> milo says he is sick of Molly getting all the attention ( even though he loves the bones off her)
> 
> So here is my handsome boy


He has such a great facial expression :001_wub:


----------



## Obvious

Aurelie said:


> He has such a great facial expression :001_wub:


What a stunner!!!
Woops, that was meant for the photograph you're commenting on


----------



## MollyMilo

Just some photos of my teenagers not only awake but with their eyes open!


----------



## lymorelynn

Lovely photos - they both look so big and grown up :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Thanks!

They are nearly one now, so all gown up! :001_wub:
There was something very interesting outside the window 


Does Sahara come Tomorrow Lynn?


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> They are nearly one now, so all gown up! :001_wub:
> There was something very interesting outside the window
> 
> *
> Does Sahara come Tomorrow Lynn?*


Yes


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Yes


Very excited for you!!


----------



## Notnowbernard

Aww, I love Milo! I know they're different colours but he does remind me so much of Bernard!

Lynn, very excited for you for tomorrow, can't wait to see some pictures of her!


----------



## MollyMilo

Bernard reminds me so much of Milo too NB I think it's their long gleaming white bodies! 

Lets see some photos of your gang


----------



## JordanRose

I love Milo's teracotta nose :001_wub:

Lynn, I can't wait to meet the new addition!!


----------



## MollyMilo

that's one of my many nicknames for him 

Mr Pink nose


----------



## Notnowbernard

ah, nicknames!

Bernard: B-Boy, Bernados (spanish bernie), Bernastrom (nordic bernie) Treasure Bear (my boyfriends crazy nickname for him!)

Clara: Clarrie (Archers Clara), Clarence, Clarrington World of Adventures (my boyfriends crazy nickname for her!)

Rosie: Rossles, Rosie-kins, Rosalita (spanish Rosie), Rosamund, I'm sure my boyfriend has a suitably crazy nick name for her too, but can't seem to recall any right now!


----------



## JordanRose

Spooks is rarely called Spooks in the house, to be honest. He had LOADS of nicknames, here are a few:

-Spooky
-Spooky Man
-Spooky Chops
-Spookler
-Spookly
-Spooky Poo
-Spooky Doo
-Spooky Cat
-Needy Cat
-Wow
-Grumpy Poo
-Bitey
-Oi
-Shush
-Stop it!

:lol:


----------



## Notnowbernard

JordanRose said:


> Spooks is rarely called Spooks in the house, to be honest. He had LOADS of nicknames, here are a few:
> 
> -Spooky
> -Spooky Man
> -Spooky Chops
> -Spookler
> -Spookly
> -Spooky Poo
> -Spooky Doo
> -Spooky Cat
> *-Needy Cat
> -Wow
> -Grumpy Poo
> -Bitey
> -Oi
> -Shush
> -Stop it!
> *
> :lol:


oh yes, these are a favourite in our house too!!


----------



## MollyMilo

Great names!!! 

milo as well as mr pink nose gets..

milo man
Mr Milo
miles 
Baby boy
Little man
no Milo
milo no 
Naughty boy
Gorgeous boy 
my Milo 


Molly :

miss Molly
Molls
Mollsy 
Chocolate Girl
Baby girl
Gorgeous girl
Molly May 
Noisy girl 

That's just in 8 months  come back to me in 16 years


----------



## lymorelynn

I don't think I could list all of the girls nicknames  Common to both of them at certain times - Noisy Tart 
Mai Tai:
Lelly 
Lelly Moo
Baby Girl
Babe
Leila Babe
Lilo Lil

Rosie:
Roselet
Rosling
Rose
Posie
Rosie Child (sung )
Roselet Poselet


----------



## Notnowbernard

we sing things to our cats too, well, my boyfriend is a musician so..!

Thought I'd share a picture of my beautiful Evie, mum to Rosie. We very sadly had to have her pts last year. She had crf and it was just awful.

She was a blue tortie balinese and is very much missed.


----------



## lymorelynn

How gorgeous :001_wub: RIP beautiful Evie


----------



## Notnowbernard

lymorelynn said:


> How gorgeous :001_wub: RIP beautiful Evie


Thanks Lynn, she was one in a million and we were lucky to have her for the short time that we did, bless her


----------



## MollyMilo

Hugs to you NB, Evie was beautiful :001_wub:
Sleep tight precious girl xx


----------



## Notnowbernard

MollyMilo said:


> Hugs to you NB, Evie was beautiful :001_wub:
> Sleep tight precious girl xx


thank you - I'm feeling all nostalgic as we're moving house soon. We always said when we first re-homed Evie and Rosie that we would move somewhere they could go outside safely.

Sadly, it never happened for Evie but will at least for her daughter, Rosie

*blub*!!!


----------



## JordanRose

Notnowbernard said:


> we sing things to our cats too, well, my boyfriend is a musician so..!
> 
> Thought I'd share a picture of my beautiful Evie, mum to Rosie. We very sadly had to have her pts last year. She had crf and it was just awful.
> 
> She was a blue tortie balinese and is very much missed.


I'm so sorry  Evie was such a beauty, I really love Balinese. Maybe I'll be owned by one someday :001_wub:

Sleep well, Evie, shining down with pride over your beautiful Rosie xX



lymorelynn said:


> I don't think I could list all of the girls nicknames  Common to both of them at certain times - Noisy Tart
> Mai Tai:
> Lelly
> Lelly Moo
> Baby Girl
> Babe
> Leila Babe
> Lilo Lil
> 
> Rosie:
> Roselet
> Rosling
> Rose
> Posie
> Rosie Child (sung )
> Roselet Poselet


I love Noisy Tart!! :lol:


----------



## MollyMilo

Psssstt lynn?

I know your new baby is only 13 weeks and not even thinking about having babies yet, but i'm looking ahead to this time next year 

Does Pasha carry seal?


----------



## lymorelynn

Her mummy is seal - I will check with her breeder


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

My Lewey and James having a cuddle









I love how this thread is still going strong


----------



## JordanRose

louise cat crazy lady said:


> My Lewey and James having a cuddle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how this thread is still going strong


Yaaaaay!! I missed James and Lewey, and was wondering when you were going to post some pics when I saw your name pop up yesterday- good to have you and the beautiful boys back


----------



## MollyMilo

Hi Louise!

Oh How I Missed these boys!! :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Her mummy is seal - I will check with her breeder


Thanks Lynn.. no reason for me asking this by the way :biggrin:


----------



## lymorelynn

No of course there isn't  Singing:


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

Shall bore you with some more!









James really is daft!


----------



## lymorelynn

You couldn't bore us with photos of your gorgeous boys :001_wub:


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

I could look at pics of siamese all day. In fact i think i often do


----------



## JordanRose

'Bore you with some more'...what?!! :yikes:

I could never get bored of these two- I love the top pic of Lewey, his eyes are such a beautiful blue :001_wub: And James, well what can I say, other than :001_tt1: ?


----------



## MollyMilo

louise cat crazy lady said:


> I could look at pics of siamese all day. In fact i think i often do


I often start at the top of this thread.. takes all day to read


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

Do siamese ever grow up? Mine are 2 1/2 and are incredibly kitten like still. Swinging off the curtains and destroying everything. Not that i want them to be any different


----------



## lymorelynn

Mai Tai is 4 and still enjoys charging around the house like a looney and playing hide and seek under my dressing gown  - she hides under the hem and then pounces on Rosie  Great game when I'm trying to make tea in the mornings


----------



## MollyMilo

louise cat crazy lady said:


> Do siamese ever grow up? Mine are 2 1/2 and are incredibly kitten like still. Swinging off the curtains and destroying everything. Not that i want them to be any different


My girls were very active and noisy all their lives 

You must share all their antics, we are here to listen and lend sympathetic ears


----------



## JordanRose

Spooks is 4 and TOTALLY bonkers!! When he first came home, he didn't really know how to play and had the odd mad five minutes every now and then but these past 2 weeks or so he's been crazy! He likes to run full pelt from the top of the house to the bottom- up and down the stairs and the hallways, onto the sofa, up the shelves etc. etc. 

He does this for about an hour, sleeps for half an hour, then starts all over again! :lol: I think he's finally settled properly


----------



## MollyMilo

Been slaving away on night duty, hope I haven't missed any more photos of Pasha..


----------



## lymorelynn

I don't think so but I may be able to provide some a little later today 
Then I am afraid you will have to forgive for a week as I have to go and look after my mum while my dad is in hospital. I will be leaving the girls at home with their daddy


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> I don't think so but I may be able to provide some a little later today
> Then I am afraid you will have to forgive for a week as I have to go and look after my mum while my dad is in hospital. I will be leaving the girls at home with their daddy


Oh I hope your dad makes a full recovery and its nothing too serious! xx


----------



## lymorelynn

Just for MollyMIlo 
































Thank you for the good wishes for my dad  He is having a cyst removed from his neck, growing into the bone and he will be having a metal plate put in  I'm mum sitting as she is partially sighted and he worries if he isn't there to look after her  He goes in on Tuesday but I'm going up early so I can go to the Supreme on Saturday (it's on my way - well just a slight detour )


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Just for MollyMIlo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the good wishes for my dad  He is having a cyst removed from his neck, growing into the bone and he will be having a metal plate put in  I'm mum sitting as she is partially sighted and he worries if he isn't there to look after her  He goes in on Tuesday but I'm going up early so I can go to the Supreme on Saturday (it's on my way - well just a slight detour )


Aww I'm happy now! :001_tt1: :001_tt1: isn't she a little darling 

Your poor dad,that sounds horrendous


----------



## fire-siamesekitty

Milo









Suki









Suki's kittens


----------



## simplysardonic

fire-siamesekitty said:


> Milo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suki's kittens


:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## MollyMilo

fire-siamesekitty said:


> Milo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suki's kittens


Gorgeous FS!

Lovely to see another lilac Milo too 
Is Milo dad to those gorgeous kittens?


----------



## fire-siamesekitty

MollyMilo said:


> Gorgeous FS!
> 
> Lovely to see another lilac Milo too
> Is Milo dad to those gorgeous kittens?


Yes, we had one boy one that was chocolate point we called him Leo in his Pedigree i wanted to keep him.We named the kittens after the stars.


----------



## MollyMilo

fire-siamesekitty said:


> Yes, we had one boy one that was chocolate point we called him Leo in his Pedigree i wanted to keep him.We named the kittens after the stars.


All gorgeous!! :001_tt1:
Nice to see even more Siamese slaves! , looking forward to see More photos and hear all about them


----------



## sharonbee

Love the pic of Milo, he is stunning.

Here are some pics of our Wispa, Mia and Taylor.










Taylor










Wispa...


----------



## MollyMilo

Sharon I love all your cats but I'm particularly drawn to Mia, can't think why.. 

What is her personality like? 
my chocolate point is the bossiest and noisiest Siamese I have ever had! I love her to bits and wouldn't want miss Molly to be anything else.


----------



## lymorelynn

Can I just post on here that I am missing my girlies :cryin::cryin:
As some of you know I am away from home as I have to take my dad to hospital for an op and look after my mum who is partially sighted :frown5:
I spoke to my DH today and he told me the girls aren't eating much  - apart from little Pasha who, he says, eats everything  Rosie has taken to sitting on a chair in the kitchen and hardly leaving and Mai Tai is off her food  I am missing them so much and I'm sure they must be missing me too 
Sorry - it's late and I have to be up at 6 to take my dad in and I'm just feeling a bit worried for him


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Can I just post on here that I am missing my girlies :cryin::cryin:
> As some of you know I am away from home as I have to take my dad to hospital for an op and look after my mum who is partially sighted :frown5:
> I spoke to my DH today and he told me the girls aren't eating much  - apart from little Pasha who, he says, eats everything  Rosie has taken to sitting on a chair in the kitchen and hardly leaving and Mai Tai is off her food  I am missing them so much and I'm sure they must be missing me too
> Sorry - it's late and I have to be up at 6 to take my dad in and I'm just feeling a bit worried for him


Oh big hugs Lynn! I was was just thinking about your dad! Don't worry, he is in good hands. Please keep us updated. Xx


----------



## Mo1959

lymorelynn said:


> Can I just post on here that I am missing my girlies :cryin::cryin:
> As some of you know I am away from home as I have to take my dad to hospital for an op and look after my mum who is partially sighted :frown5:
> I spoke to my DH today and he told me the girls aren't eating much  - apart from little Pasha who, he says, eats everything  Rosie has taken to sitting on a chair in the kitchen and hardly leaving and Mai Tai is off her food  I am missing them so much and I'm sure they must be missing me too
> Sorry - it's late and I have to be up at 6 to take my dad in and I'm just feeling a bit worried for him


Hope all goes well with your Dad,s op and he gets back home as soon as possible. It is hard not to worry. My own Dad and Step mum are both in their eighties with various health problems so I have an idea what you are going through. Hugs. xx


----------



## Aurelie

Good luck today Lyn, I hope everything goes well for your dad.


----------



## Durhamchance

Best wishes for your dad today Lynn x You'll be back with your girls before long


----------



## Lunabuma

Hope you are all ok and all goes well. X


----------



## MollyMilo

Hope all is going well Lynn, thinking about you xx


----------



## sharonbee

MollyMilo said:


> Sharon I love all your cats but I'm particularly drawn to Mia, can't think why..
> 
> What is her personality like?
> my chocolate point is the bossiest and noisiest Siamese I have ever had! I love her to bits and wouldn't want miss Molly to be anything else.


Thankyou, yes Mia is a beautiful girl, unlike other chocolate points I have had Mia is very quiet, more so since she has been spayed. She can be very aloof too, if she was human she would be very snooty, too posh and too above anyone to actually speak to them. Our Havana on the other hand is very much in your face and loves lots of fuss.



lymorelynn said:


> Can I just post on here that I am missing my girlies :cryin::cryin:
> As some of you know I am away from home as I have to take my dad to hospital for an op and look after my mum who is partially sighted :frown5:
> I spoke to my DH today and he told me the girls aren't eating much  - apart from little Pasha who, he says, eats everything  Rosie has taken to sitting on a chair in the kitchen and hardly leaving and Mai Tai is off her food  I am missing them so much and I'm sure they must be missing me too
> Sorry - it's late and I have to be up at 6 to take my dad in and I'm just feeling a bit worried for him


Hope all goes well Lynn, it must be tough for you at the moment, it is worrying when parents are ill isn't it, I haven't any but my husbands Mum keeps ending up in hospital not being able to get her breath.having to go on oxygen, she has COPD and gets quite ill, she came home from hospital yesterday so we are going to visit her later.
Hope your dad is soon on the mend after his op and hope your mum isn't too upset at being apart from him, it must be a worry for her too. 
Hope all is back to normal soon and you will be back with your gorgeous cats, you must be missing them lots.


----------



## lymorelynn

Thank you all. I have to ring the hospital later this afternoon but at least we got there okay and I managed to get to my sister's too - her village is cut off by floods apart from two roads, both of which are quite a detour from the way I would usually go.


----------



## JordanRose

Thinking of you and your family, Lynn, it must be really tough but I am confident that your Dad will be back home where he belongs in no time! 

((((HUGS)))) from me, and a noisy headbutt from Spooks xX


----------



## MollyMilo

Glad you made it safely to your sisters. We all have our fingers and paws crossed for your dad xx


----------



## lymorelynn

Thank you all for bearing with me  Dad is out of surgery - 4 hours - and is recovering on the ward. In a lot of pain but the op went well and he should be allowed home at the weekend  I should know more after my sister has been to see him tonight.


----------



## simplysardonic

lymorelynn said:


> Can I just post on here that I am missing my girlies :cryin::cryin:
> As some of you know I am away from home as I have to take my dad to hospital for an op and look after my mum who is partially sighted :frown5:
> I spoke to my DH today and he told me the girls aren't eating much  - apart from little Pasha who, he says, eats everything  Rosie has taken to sitting on a chair in the kitchen and hardly leaving and Mai Tai is off her food  I am missing them so much and I'm sure they must be missing me too
> Sorry - it's late and I have to be up at 6 to take my dad in and I'm just feeling a bit worried for him


Sorry to hear that Lynn ((((hugs))))


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Thank you all for bearing with me  Dad is out of surgery - 4 hours - and is recovering on the ward. In a lot of pain but the op went well and he should be allowed home at the weekend  I should know more after my sister has been to see him tonight.


4 hours!! Gosh. Wishing your dad a speedy recovery and that he is home Soon xx

Are your older girls still fretting?


----------



## lymorelynn

Just about to ring my DH - hope the girls are feeling better today though


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Just about to ring my DH - hope the girls are feeling better today though


Lynn how are things with your dad? Will he be home soon? x


----------



## Lunabuma

Here are the green eyed gremlins... Lets get some more colourful eyes on this thread


----------



## simplysardonic

Lunabuma said:


> Here are the green eyed gremlins... Lets get some more colourful eyes on this thread


Just beautiful:001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> Here are the green eyed gremlins... Lets get some more colourful eyes on this thread


Gosh, just look at those green eyed beauties!

Stunning!


----------



## JordanRose

Oh my word, Lunabuma!! :001_tt1:

That is such a stunning photo, I could look at it all day :001_tt1: 

I'm off to the Siamese and Oriental cat show next weekend, and am very excited- lots of chatty cats


----------



## Notnowbernard

Stunning cats, Luna! I will have to get some more pics of my green eyed ori girl! She's currently tapping me on the back and asking very noisily for some fuss.... *sigh* guess I'd better oblige


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Oh my word, Lunabuma!! :001_tt1:
> 
> That is such a stunning photo, I could look at it all day :001_tt1:
> 
> I'm off to the Siamese and Oriental cat show next weekend, and am very excited- lots of chatty cats


Are you entering spooks in the pedigree pet??


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Are you entering spooks in the pedigree pet??


Not at this one, I only found out about it last week and entries closed on the 8th November 

I'm thinking of entering him at the Lancashire show in March, though. I need to get him used to being handled, and hope that his fur grows back where he's been plucking again


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Not at this one, I only found out about it last week and entries closed on the 8th November
> 
> I'm thinking of entering him at the Lancashire show in March, though. I need to get him used to being handled, and hope that his fur grows back where he's been plucking again


Oh bless him 

Very excited about next week though! I used to go to the blue point siamese show before it moved away! This year I found out m&m's breeder manages it haha

The noisiest room you will ever be in


----------



## MollyMilo

Jordan it's the show today! You lucky thing!


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Jordan it's the show today! You lucky thing!


It was indeed! :001_tt1: And I have....PICTURES!! 

It was so noisy!! :lol: I took my sister and she was laughing at all of their fabulous ears- I did think of you all walking round, as it was Heaven for any Meezer/Ori fans!!

Anyhoo, this is what you want to see- photos!

A fine selection of Oris :001_wub:

Beautiful tabbies:
















^^^My sister thought he was hilarious!! :lol:

This one was gorgeous, a silver tabby Ori. He was very lively, though, so couldn't get a good pic (he was trying to kill his rosette!)

















Havana kitten, clearly very stressed by the whole thing 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Peepo, baby cinnamon :001_wub:









This little one was fantastic!! Such a big love machine!









And finally, my favourite OSH- little Fawn :001_tt1:









Now for the mesmerising Ori Longhair, who was a cinnamon tortie, I think 

















And a very lovely Balinese- I love the dark nose!









Gorgeous blue Meezer:








Dancing puddy tat 









3 SpookyCats!! 









And now, the CUTEST Siamese baby EVER!!








:001_wub:

And finally, my absolute favourite....








A chocolate Balinese :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

Sorry, went a bit overboard, but had to report back with lots of photos for you all!


----------



## Lunabuma

I love the very typey ticked? tabby too. He does look like a proper gremlin! Thanks for sharing your pics


----------



## JordanRose

Lunabuma said:


> I love the very typey ticked? tabby too. He does look like a proper gremlin! Thanks for sharing your pics


Sounded like one, too! He had such a croaky meow :lol:


----------



## Aurelie

Oh my giddy aunt JR!!! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

I'm so glad you took photos!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Oh my :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: The blue point :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Oh they are all gorgeous! 
Well done for taking photos!


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Oh they are all gorgeous!
> Well done for taking photos!


Did I take enough?  

There should be some better ones on the Siamese/Oriental Breeder website later


----------



## MollyMilo

Christmas is always a time for reflection and I'm feeling really down today.

I was putting up the Christmas tree like I always do a couple of days before my birthday and thought to myself. I had two completely different 'helpers' last year. In fact this time last year Luci hadn't even Been diagnosed with Hyperthyroidsm and Alfie heart condition was unheard of.

Those two should be here, shooing the baubles all over the kitchen, eating the tree like M and M are doing who this time last year weren't even Born!

What a year xx


----------



## lymorelynn

Awww Big hugs Kate







You never know what's round the corner


----------



## MollyMilo

Thanks Lynn!
How is your dad doing? Here I am going on about my rubbish year and you are going though a tough time yourself xx


Also Just read that Mai Tai is having a romantic break  exiting!

When is Rosie due?


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Christmas is always a time for reflection and I'm feeling really down today.
> 
> I was putting up the Christmas tree like I always do a couple of days before my birthday and thought to myself. I had two completely different 'helpers' last year. In fact this time last year Luci hadn't even Been diagnosed with Hyperthyroidsm and Alfie heart condition was unheard of.
> 
> Those two should be here, shooing the baubles all over the kitchen, eating the tree like M and M are doing who this time last year weren't even Born!
> 
> What a year xx


Aww  (((HUGS))) for you! It's amazing what can happen in a year, isn't it?

I was thinking about how last Christmas, I was catless. The year before that, Molly had only recently passed, and I found the whole thing very difficult 

This year, I have my wonderful Spooks, who last year would have been living (unhappily) elsewhere, with different people altogether. I'm so glad we found eachother :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Thanks Lynn!
> How is your dad doing? Here I am going on about my rubbish year and you are going though a tough time yourself xx
> 
> Also Just read that Mai Tai is having a romantic break  exiting!
> 
> When is Rosie due?


Dad is getting along okay - he should get his collar off next week.
I wanted to leave Mai Tai a bit longer but she has been calling regularly since the Cocktail kittens left and I couldn't put it off any longer. She is in very good condition though so I am not overly concerned. This will be her last litter 
Rosie's kittens are due around 2nd of January - New Year babies


----------



## JordanRose

lymorelynn said:


> Dad is getting along okay - he should get his collar off next week.
> I wanted to leave Mai Tai a bit longer but she has been calling regularly since the Cocktail kittens left and I couldn't put it off any longer. She is in very good condition though so I am not overly concerned. This will be her last litter
> Rosie's kittens are due around 2nd of January - New Year babies


I thought you were talking about the stud at first then, and was a bit confused as to why he was getting his collar off  :lol:

Glad to hear your Dad's doing well! Can't wait to see the New Year babies, either :001_wub:

Exciting stuff!


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Aww  (((HUGS))) for you! It's amazing what can happen in a year, isn't it?
> 
> I was thinking about how last Christmas, I was catless. The year before that, Molly had only recently passed, and I found the whole thing very difficult
> 
> This year, I have my wonderful Spooks, who last year would have been living (unhappily) elsewhere, with different people altogether. I'm so glad we found eachother :001_wub:


Spooks will have such a special Christmas with his new family! Can't wait to see photos of him in the big pile of wrapping paper and presents Christmas morning


----------



## MollyMilo

So glad your dad is improving 

Two litters of Siamese kittens!! What a great start to the year! I wonder how pasha will react to these little white mice. Will she be too young to help mother them like the others?


----------



## lymorelynn

I think Pasha will be more happy to play with them  I have a feeling that Rosie will be happy to mother them all too


----------



## JordanRose

It will be so cute when they're all toddling about- Pasha will look really big next to them! :001_wub:

You're going to have your work cut out  That reminds me, there was a man at the show- not a breeder, he has pets only- who said he has TWELVE Orientals! Can you imagine the noise?!


----------



## lymorelynn

My husband thinks I'm mad having two litters together


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> My husband thinks I'm mad having two litters together


We don't Lynn! M&M breeder quite often has two or three litters at a time, it's so much fun! 

Can't wait too see the photos


----------



## MollyMilo

Would love to see some meezer photos if anyone is still awake? 

Would be a great end to a fab birthday


----------



## lymorelynn

Just for you 
The Lambchop girlies wish you a Happy Birthday


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Just for you
> The Lambchop girlies wish you a Happy Birthday


That's made my night!!!

:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

Glad you like them  Mai Tai is still away so Rosie and Pasha have had some cuddling time  Pasha has had two toys confiscated today for hiding them behind a photo on my dresser and then climbing up to the next shelf ( where I have antique plates ) so that she can poke a paw down to get them out


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Glad you like them  Mai Tai is still away so Rosie and Pasha have had some cuddling time  Pasha has had two toys confiscated today for hiding them behind a photo on my dresser and then climbing up to the next shelf ( where I have antique plates ) so that she can poke a paw down to get them out


There is something in the chocolate gene


----------



## MollyMilo

The meezers are not happy with me!
I'm away tomorrow night and have been packing..

Milo: You are seriously leaving us???









Both: well we are not talking to you then!!!










 just 1 tiny night


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> There is something in the chocolate gene


My chocolate point does this kind of thing. He's forever stuffing his toys in places and digging arou d to get them out. Little toe rag :devil:


----------



## JordanRose

Ringypie said:


> My chocolate point does this kind of thing. He's forever stuffing his toys in places and digging arou d to get them out. Little toe rag :devil:


Pictures?! 



MollyMilo said:


> The meezers are not happy with me!
> I'm away tomorrow night and have been packing..
> 
> Milo: You are seriously leaving us???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both: well we are not talking to you then!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just 1 tiny night


They'll be fine, I'm sure, although Meezers do know how to make you feel guilty :devil: Enjoy your night! 

And just as a side note, how cute are these guys?!

Mazpahs Siamese, Orientals|BicoloursSiamese and Oriental Kittens For Sale

:001_wub:

Nothing to say they've been reserved yet, either, but I just can't believe it


----------



## JordanRose

Really random question...

Do your Meezers have baldy bits at the back of their legs? Spooks always has, just on the knobbly parts but just wondered if anyone else's cats do? 

Told you it was random, but I've been wondering about them for ages :lol:


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Pictures?!
> 
> They'll be fine, I'm sure, although Meezers do know how to make you feel guilty :devil: Enjoy your night!
> 
> And just as a side note, how cute are these guys?!
> 
> Mazpahs Siamese, Orientals|BicoloursSiamese and Oriental Kittens For Sale
> 
> :001_wub:
> 
> Nothing to say they've been reserved yet, either, but I just can't believe it


I miss them, hope they forgive me!

Jordan those Havana babies are gorgeous!!!!
Go see them :devil:


----------



## MollyMilo

RP let's see photos of your chocolate boy! How old is he?
Share with the group


----------



## simplysardonic

MollyMilo said:


> RP let's see photos of your chocolate boy! How old is he?
> Share with the group


I agree, sharing is caring


----------



## Ringypie

I'd love to share... But using hubby's iPad. Can I put pics on using it or do I have to use a pc?
Monsterchild is just over 6 months old and is such a bundle of mischief. Currently doing wall of death round the lounge making motorbike noises - so funny!


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Really random question...
> 
> Do your Meezers have baldy bits at the back of their legs? Spooks always has, just on the knobbly parts but just wondered if anyone else's cats do?
> 
> Told you it was random, but I've been wondering about them for ages :lol:


I've studied m and m's back legs, they have fur. 

Do you think he plucks there?


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> I'd love to share... But using hubby's iPad. Can I put pics on using it or do I have to use a pc?
> Monsterchild is just over 6 months old and is such a bundle of mischief. Currently doing wall of death round the lounge making motorbike noises - so funny!


Ok we need photos and now videos ASAP 

Easiest way is joining photobucket and cutting paying URL 

Welcome to our little group by the way


----------



## Ringypie

I may have to have a fiddle around in my lunch break tomorrow.

He's gone quiet now because he's found a box to hide in... 

Parsnip the Siamese doesn't have baldy bits but aliencat does, just below his hocks on both back legs


----------



## MollyMilo

Parsnip! Fabulous name 
Alien cat is a Siamese too?

I wonder if the balding legs is an age thing!


----------



## MollyMilo

Talking about age 

It's Molly and Milos 1st Birthday today! 


I'm not going to do a thread, as tragedy on the forum today but they have been truly spoilt, with feather sicks, mice, a new cat it extension and prawns!!


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Talking about age
> 
> It's Molly and Milos 1st Birthday today!
> 
> I'm not going to do a thread, as tragedy on the forum today but they have been truly spoilt, with feather sicks, mice, a new cat it extension and prawns!!


Happy Birthday Molly and Milo


----------



## Mo1959

MollyMilo said:


> Talking about age
> 
> It's Molly and Milos 1st Birthday today!
> 
> I'm not going to do a thread, as tragedy on the forum today but they have been truly spoilt, with feather sicks, mice, a new cat it extension and prawns!!


Happy Birthday Molly and Milo. Tia hopes you are having a great day. xxx


----------



## simplysardonic

Happy birthday Molly & Milo xxxx


----------



## MollyMilo

Thank you xx

It would make their day if Sharon's Rudolph and Spooks starts eating


----------



## Mo1959

MollyMilo said:


> Thank you xx
> 
> It would make their day if Sharon's Rudolph and Spooks starts eating


Yes, they are such a worry at times. Wonder why we put ourselves through it at times and then they curl up on our laps and look up adoringly and we know why


----------



## MollyMilo

Mo1959 said:


> Yes, they are such a worry at times. Wonder why we put ourselves through it at times and then they curl up on our laps and look up adoringly and we know why


So true Mo

Time for more Tia photos


----------



## JordanRose

Ringypie said:


> I may have to have a fiddle around in my lunch break tomorrow.
> 
> He's gone quiet now because he's found a box to hide in...
> 
> Parsnip the Siamese doesn't have baldy bits but aliencat does, just below his hocks on both back legs


Yes, that's were Spooks has his, too! It doesn't look like plucking, it's just thinner fur there 

Glad he's not the only one 



MollyMilo said:


> Talking about age
> 
> It's Molly and Milos 1st Birthday today!
> 
> I'm not going to do a thread, as tragedy on the forum today but they have been truly spoilt, with feather sicks, mice, a new cat it extension and prawns!!


Sending Molly and Milo a big HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!

Lots of love from me, Spooks, Flix and Gaga  xXx


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Yes, that's were Spooks has his, too! It doesn't look like plucking, it's just thinner fur there
> 
> Glad he's not the only one
> 
> Sending Molly and Milo a big HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!
> 
> Lots of love from me, Spooks, Flix and Gaga  xXx


Thanks xxx

So glad spooks is eating again!! 
What did you tempt him with?


----------



## Aurelie

Happy Birthday Molly and Milo!


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Thanks xxx
> 
> So glad spooks is eating again!!
> What did you tempt him with?


Well, I've been tempting him with all sorts but he wasn't interested. Then out of the blue, he started tucking into his Iams wet (I still have some in from before...). Not much, but it's a start


----------



## Mo1959

JordanRose said:


> Well, I've been tempting him with all sorts but he wasn't interested. Then out of the blue, he started tucking into his Iams wet (I still have some in from before...). Not much, but it's a start


So glad to hear he is eating again. Must get some more of the Iams in gravy. Tia actually quite likes it and Pets at Home had an offer for a while. 3 boxes for the price of 2.


----------



## MollyMilo

My two used to really love Iams, but now they have gone off it!


----------



## JordanRose

I've just read this whole thread again (took a good while!!), and this nearly made me cry:



JordanRose said:


> Well, it's about time I introduce to you the very handsome Spooks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at that gorgeous little face! :001_wub: I'm so in love with him, even if he never shuts up :lol: I begged my Mum for him, and she liked his photo but alas, I am still catless  I'm sure he'll find his forever home very soon, anyway, even though I will miss him when he goes. The cat unit will be so quiet without him!


Look how thin he is  The thought of him in someone else's house is very odd, too...I can't imagine him not being here!


----------



## MollyMilo

You have done such a remarkable transformation of him Jordan with all your love and devotion xx


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> You have done such a remarkable transformation of him Jordan with all your love and devotion xx


:blush: It's mainly Spooks' fabulousness that's made him improve so much 

Maybe it's just me, but I think his face has completely changed! He's looking so much healthier now!!








And just because, here's my favourite picture of him. He looks so content :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

So handsome!! :w00t:


----------



## Ringypie

JordanRose said:


> :blush: It's mainly Spooks' fabulousness that's made him improve so much
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but I think his face has completely changed! He's looking so much healthier now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because, here's my favourite picture of him. He looks so content :001_wub:


His face has changed. He looks happy and confident now, the face of a Siamese who knows he is loved


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> Parsnip! Fabulous name
> Alien cat is a Siamese too?
> 
> I wonder if the balding legs is an age thing!


Aliencat is a blue oriental-ish (non pedigree) utterly bizarre teddybear of a cat, totally wonderful but on another planet 

Had a nightmare day at work but will attempt to sort out pics as soon as it calms down!

Ooh happy birthday to Molly and Milo!


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> Aliencat is a blue oriental-ish (non pedigree) utterly bizarre teddybear of a cat, totally wonderful but on another planet
> 
> Had a nightmare day at work but will attempt to sort out pics as soon as it calms down!
> 
> Ooh happy birthday to Molly and Milo!


Thank you They send purrs and howls!

So looking forward to seeing your photos


----------



## Ringypie

GAHHH!!!!! Photobucket is for some reason banned at work! Does it work from a public facebook album?


----------



## Ringypie

Aliencat


----------



## Ringypie

I guess that's a no then?


----------



## Ringypie

How about this?

Poor aliencat usually looks confused....


----------



## Ringypie

I just love my fire!


----------



## Ringypie

What do you mean it's YOUR bed? I think you'll find that it belongs to me as does everything in this house including you!


----------



## Ringypie

Learning poses from aliencat...


----------



## Ringypie

ZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Ringypie

Both the boys as babies. Alien is now about 5. We are so lucky to have such wonderful purrsons living with us!


----------



## lymorelynn

What brilliant photos Ringypie :thumbup: I love Alien in the radiator bed and Parsnip by the fire - fantastic poses


----------



## Ringypie

They are so photogenic (Aliencat moreso in comedy poses though lol)









Parsnip doing his 'butter wouldn't melt' pose. Usually after being told off for climbing curtains!


----------



## Lunabuma

Very cool photos , very cool cats.


----------



## MollyMilo

Love your cats RP! What characters!!! 

Who did you get them from?


----------



## Ringypie

(don't shout at me!!)

Flint is non pedigree, he came from a farm down in Devon (farm as in cows not a cat farm!), brought up snuggled around the rayburn in their kitchen. Parsnip is the posh one of the family, came from a breeder up in Somerset


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> (don't shout at me!!)
> 
> Flint is non pedigree, he came from a farm down in Devon (farm as in cows not a cat farm!), brought up snuggled around the rayburn in their kitchen. Parsnip is the posh one of the family, came from a breeder up in Somerset


Love them both and hope to see many more photos and hear all about their antics!!


----------



## Ringypie

Well I could tell you how Flinty alien chose me when I went to look at the litter... They were all asleep by the stove with their mum and auntie (both siamese), a funny little silver ball of fluff detatched itself from the bundle, wobbled over to me, climbed my leg right up to my shoulder where it nestled, purring! 

Then when I got the cat box out of the car, he climbed straight in, along with his beautiful brother Pasha - who was a non pedigree sealpoint (My little chocolatefaced angel taken too soon)


----------



## Ringypie

Brothers...









My little choccy angel.


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> Well I could tell you how Flinty alien chose me when I went to look at the litter... They were all asleep by the stove with their mum and auntie (both siamese), a funny little silver ball of fluff detatched itself from the bundle, wobbled over to me, climbed my leg right up to my shoulder where it nestled, purring!
> 
> Then when I got the cat box out of the car, he climbed straight in, along with his beautiful brother Pasha - who was a non pedigree sealpoint (My little chocolatefaced angel taken too soon)


Oh that is adorable!! He sure chose you!

So sorry about Pasha, it's heartbreaking when you Lose them xx


----------



## JordanRose

I've just had a thought- Spooks has two bald patches at either side of his neck, where the vet has been doing bloods, giving injections...I wonder if they'll grow back seal coloured 

He might end up with two black blocks on his neck :lol:


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> I've just had a thought- Spooks has two bald patches at either side of his neck, where the vet has been doing bloods, giving injections...I wonder if they'll grow back seal coloured
> 
> He might end up with two black blocks on his neck :lol:


Aww! He might have some black blocks for a bit but eventually will all blend in.

Molly's neat square of brown is starting to mix in now 

What is Tia's fur doing doing Mo?


----------



## Mo1959

MollyMilo said:


> Aww! He might have some black blocks for a bit but eventually will all blend in.
> 
> Molly's neat square of brown is starting to mix in now
> 
> What is Tia's fur doing doing Mo?


Took a while but it is pretty well blended in now but, yes, if they do get a little scrape and lose any fur it usually seems to grow back dark.

She is being a bit of a pain just now.....not sure Santa will be visiting her. Only time she gives you peace is when she is sleeping!


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> I've just had a thought- Spooks has two bald patches at either side of his neck, where the vet has been doing bloods, giving injections...I wonder if they'll grow back seal coloured
> 
> He might end up with two black blocks on his neck :lol:


Nancy's has grown back the same colour so you never know, Spooks's fur might too.


----------



## JordanRose

Aurelie said:


> Nancy's has grown back the same colour so you never know, Spooks's fur might too.


Provides a bit of excitement (yes, my life really is that boring!)- seal or cream, what will it be?


----------



## Mo1959

JordanRose said:


> He might end up with two black blocks on his neck :lol:


Spookenstein :lol:


----------



## JordanRose

Mo1959 said:


> Spookenstein :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Love it!! Even if he does end up a Spookenstein, he'll still be Spooktacular and very Spookilicious


----------



## Ringypie

If it was only shaved it should grow back the original colour shouldn't it? Parsnip had a little bald patch on his arm after he had his little op - it's grown back the same cocoa colour as the rest.

Does anyone else have a Siamese who plays fetch? He has stolen a ribbon bow off one of our prezzies and has spent the last hour dropping it at my feet so I can throw it for him!


----------



## Mo1959

Ringypie said:


> If it was only shaved it should grow back the original colour shouldn't it? Parsnip had a little bald patch on his arm after he had his little op - it's grown back the same cocoa colour as the rest.
> 
> Does anyone else have a Siamese who plays fetch? He has stolen a ribbon bow off one of our prezzies and has spent the last hour dropping it at my feet so I can throw it for him!


Usually if they lose fur from the lighter parts of their body it grows back dark initially. Something to do with body temperature.

Tia loves to fetch balls and toys. My last cat did too.


----------



## lymorelynn

When the girls have their pre-stud blood tests the area that the vet shaves on their necks always seems to grow back the same colour


----------



## Ali82

On my seal point her blood test patches always grow back the normal colour, her spay area however grew back black and took probably a year to revert back to normal colour.


----------



## MollyMilo

Ali82 said:


> On my seal point her blood test patches always grow back the normal colour, her spay area however grew back black and took probably a year to revert back to normal colour.


Welcome! 

Tell us about your gorgeous seal point and share some photos


----------



## MollyMilo

Any movement yet Lynn?

Come on Rosie


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Any movement yet Lynn?
> 
> Come on Rosie


She and Mai Tai are presently curled up together next to me - Pasha is on a cushion the other side. So, to answer your question - no, no sign of anything


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> She and Mai Tai are presently curled up together next to me - Pasha is on a cushion the other side. So, to answer your question - no, no sign of anything


Quiet before the storm! 

Oh the fun you will have with two litters, oh and the photos we will see!
Excited!


----------



## Aurelie

Have you any ideas for a name theme for this litter yet Lynn?


----------



## lymorelynn

I'd thought of a New Year theme but the longer she goes on is making me change my mind. Winter flowers maybe? I'm sure something appropriate will come to mind


----------



## siamese42

I would not be without my siamese and my oriental tabby girls. Guinness is my seal point siamese, and is a very special boy. He has a huge personality, typical siamese very chatty, stunning looks, but definately missed out on intelligence and gracefulness. He runs around, then jumps on the arms of the chair, tv and still manages to fall off. He follows me around and enjoys having chats with me. Then he will sit near me and just stare into my eyes, and when its bed time he is the first to get into my bed, lays flat out against my body and just purrs and that sends me off to sleep. Thankfully my partner has got used to this ritual lol.

My girls are alot more laid back and often scowl at him, as he thinks its fun to chase them around when he is feeling bored, he never tries to hurt them he just wants to play, but the feeling isnt mutual.

As you can tell i never get bored of talking about them :laugh:


----------



## lymorelynn

They sound gorgeous - and of course we will need pictures


----------



## MollyMilo

siamese42 said:


> I would not be without my siamese and my oriental tabby girls. Guinness is my seal point siamese, and is a very special boy. He has a huge personality, typical siamese very chatty, stunning looks, but definately missed out on intelligence and gracefulness. He runs around, then jumps on the arms of the chair, tv and still manages to fall off. He follows me around and enjoys having chats with me. Then he will sit near me and just stare into my eyes, and when its bed time he is the first to get into my bed, lays flat out against my body and just purrs and that sends me off to sleep. Thankfully my partner has got used to this ritual lol.
> 
> My girls are alot more laid back and often scowl at him, as he thinks its fun to chase them around when he is feeling bored, he never tries to hurt them he just wants to play, but the feeling isnt mutual.
> 
> As you can tell *i never get bored of talking about them* :laugh:


You are definitely in the right place!

Welcome, can't wait to see photos of them all!


----------



## siamese42

I am unsure how to put photo's on and i have added a profile pic of guinness but i cannot see it when looking on this thread, any ideas?


----------



## MollyMilo

This confused me too when I first joined! Profile photo and avatar are two different pics 

To add pics to the posts, click on the paper clip or upload to photobucket and paste the image URL

Can't wait to see them!


----------



## siamese42

Mmmm hopefully these photo's will be on, but still having problems with my profile photo showing up.

Not great photos but will get more soon x


----------



## MollyMilo

siamese42 said:


> Mmmm hopefully these photo's will be on, but still having problems with my profile photo showing up.
> 
> Not great photos but will get more soon x


Aww :001_wub:

Lets see the girls too


----------



## siamese42

Will try posting some tomorrow. Does our profile photo get moderated? Is that why its not showing up? Otherwise i am not doing something right! Doh!


----------



## MollyMilo

siamese42 said:


> Will try posting some tomorrow. Does our profile photo get moderated? Is that why its not showing up? Otherwise i am not doing something right! Doh!


I see it!


----------



## siamese42

Yippeeee you were right, i put it on as an avatar and its shown up. Thanks for your help.


----------



## lymorelynn

He is gorgeous :001_wub: Welcome to the Siamese chat lovley Guinness


----------



## Ringypie

Ohh he is gorgeous!


----------



## JordanRose

siamese42 said:


> Mmmm hopefully these photo's will be on, but still having problems with my profile photo showing up.
> 
> Not great photos but will get more soon x


Spooks says 'Yay!! Another cheeky Seal boy '

Your description of him sounds very like Spooks- completely mad, clumsy and wonderfully affectionate! I wonder if they're related... (Funnily enough, my late cat, Molly, had a brother called Guinness, so it's very apt that your boy is so like mine!)


----------



## JordanRose

A nice close up of the SpookyCat for you:









:drool:

(I have since cleaned his ears )


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> A nice close up of the SpookyCat for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :drool:
> 
> (I have since cleaned his ears )


The ever so gorgeous spooks! :001_wub:

Even with his dirty ears


----------



## siamese42

In some ways i think it may be a siamese boy thing (dont mean to sound sexist), but my last seal point tabby boy was exactly like guinness, although guinni does take it to the extreme lol.

He does keep visitors entertained, and when i am on the phone he thinks i am talking to him, so he happily chats back, leaving people asking if i have a baby, which he is but not the human kind they think lol x


----------



## MollyMilo

If being clumsy is a boy thing, then my Siamese Milo is top of that list 
He is always jumping and falling off things.

Molly can weave her fat little body through a maze of glasses on the table.. milo barges right through and you have to hold on to them as he passes!

People that say female and male cats are the same are so wrong. When it comes to girls and boy meezers/orientals, they are so very different


----------



## siamese42

I totally agree there. Here are some more pics of guinni, will still have to find some good ones of the girls, but will put them up as soon as i can. x

By the way Spooks is gorgeous x


----------



## MollyMilo

siamese42 said:


> I totally agree there. Here are some more pics of guinni, will still have to find some good ones of the girls, but will put them up as soon as i can. x
> 
> By the way Spooks is gorgeous x


Aww!!

How old is Guinni and where did you get him?

I THINK my next one will be seal but then I think, might be a bit soon and will go for a blue tabby


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Aww!!
> 
> How old is Guinni and where did you get him?
> 
> I THINK my next one will be seal but then I think, might be a bit soon and will go for a blue tabby


I don't breed tabbies 
While I'm here though I could tempt you with a little lilac baby


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> I don't breed tabbies
> While I'm here though I could tempt you with a little lilac baby


Aww Lynn!!!

Look at him!! So chunky and just gorgeous!!


----------



## JordanRose

Oh, Napoleon, you gorgeous little chub! :001_wub:

Rosie's looking beautiful, too, and so well!


----------



## lymorelynn

Thank you - Rosie has currently decided that Pasha needs mothering too, much to Pasha's disgust  
Napoleon has been offered a very lovely home by a family on my waiting list.


----------



## Mo1959

Yes Kate, definitely a Seal point next. Lol. Haven't managed anything decent of Tia lately. This is about the best of a bad bunch. Lost my photography mojo at the moment!


----------



## lymorelynn

She looks lovely Mo :001_wub:


----------



## siamese42

I just love little kitties, so cute. Guinni is about 7years old (peter pan of the cat world, will never grow up lol)now got him from a breeder in Wales travelled down from the north east. He was about 18 months when i got him. Will check his pedigree but i know its something Dark Force. :001_smile:


----------



## MollyMilo

Mo1959 said:


> Yes Kate, definitely a Seal point next. Lol. Haven't managed anything decent of Tia lately. This is about the best of a bad bunch. Lost my photography mojo at the moment!


Ahh The lovely Tia!

Are you still on your fitness kick Mo? We miss you! X


----------



## MollyMilo

siamese42 said:


> I just love little kitties, so cute. Guinni is about 7years old (peter pan of the cat world, will never grow up lol)now got him from a breeder in Wales travelled down from the north east. He was about 18 months when i got him. Will check his pedigree but i know its something Dark Force. :001_smile:


I know, love that Siamese never grow up


----------



## Mo1959

MollyMilo said:


> Ahh The lovely Tia!
> 
> Are you still on your fitness kick Mo? We miss you! X


Yep. Managed 14 miles on the bike this morning (including a little skid on the ice ) and just back a 4 mile doggy walk 

I now have a contented Millie curled up in her bed and a sleepy Tia curled up on my lap!


----------



## MollyMilo

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. Managed 14 miles on the bike this morning (including a little skid on the ice ) and just back a 4 mile doggy walk
> 
> I now have a contented Millie curled up in her bed and a sleepy Tia curled up on my lap!


Amazing! 

I'm exhausted just reading about it!


----------



## MollyMilo

Does anyone in this little group keep fish?

I'd like an aquarium with perhaps two goldfish, but I don't know how to go about this!


----------



## siamese42

I recently bought my partner a basic aquarium - it has basically two small fish in it some ornaments, gravel, and live plants and with a filter. We got the fish from pets at home (plus all the info we needed), although i am sure any local aquarium fish shop will be able to lead you down the right path.

I have seen full set ups for sale on gumtree which were very reasonably priced.

Our fishys are living in the diningroom/study as i dont want my girls to have a scooby snack. I dont think that guinni would bother them, he would just stare at them wondering what they were.


----------



## Lunabuma

I have a vivarium with a snake in the living room (don't ask how OH managed that!). Luna loves watching Gabriel when he goes for a snake around. 
As long as there's a good sturdy lid on, I reckon an aquarium would be fine and something lovely to keep the Meezer mind occupied. 
Pets at home or a decent garden centre usually have someone to help or is there a fish section on PF? I never leave cat chat...


----------



## Mo1959

MollyMilo said:


> Does anyone in this little group keep fish?
> 
> I'd like an aquarium with perhaps two goldfish, but I don't know how to go about this!


I have a tropical tank. They are just as easy apart from needing a heater.

The common goldfish actually grows very large and they don't recommend a tank any less than three feet and ideally larger. The fancy ones don't grow quite as big but still need quite a bit of swimming room.

There's loads more to it than you would imagine if you want to do it properly. The experienced fish keepers recommend cycling the filter in your tank using household ammonia until the good bacteria build up enough to support fish rather than the old fashioned method of just sticking the fish in from the start and hoping for the best.

You can still start with a couple of fish if you really want though but you will need to carry out regular water changes to remove the ammonia that will build up while your tank is cycling. If you don't, the fish are basically swimming around in a tankful of ammonia that will damage them.

Here's a couple of links for forums that I have used.
Tropical Fish Forums UK
Tropical Fish Forums


----------



## MollyMilo

Mo1959 said:


> I have a tropical tank. They are just as easy apart from needing a heater.
> 
> The common goldfish actually grows very large and they don't recommend a tank any less than three feet and ideally larger. The fancy ones don't grow quite as big but still need quite a bit of swimming room.
> 
> There's loads more to it than you would imagine if you want to do it properly. The experienced fish keepers recommend cycling the filter in your tank using household ammonia until the good bacteria build up enough to support fish rather than the old fashioned method of just sticking the fish in from the start and hoping for the best.
> 
> You can still start with a couple of fish if you really want though but you will need to carry out regular water changes to remove the ammonia that will build up while your tank is cycling. If you don't, the fish are basically swimming around in a tankful of ammonia that will damage them.
> 
> Here's a couple of links for forums that I have used.
> Tropical Fish Forums UK
> Tropical Fish Forums


Thanks so much mo!

This is exactly what I needed xxx


----------



## MollyMilo

Haha look At what I just found 

Look Molly and Milo are there too! It's the future


----------



## MollyMilo

Mo1959 said:


> I have a tropical tank. They are just as easy apart from needing a heater.
> 
> The common goldfish actually grows very large and they don't recommend a tank any less than three feet and ideally larger. The fancy ones don't grow quite as big but still need quite a bit of swimming room.
> 
> There's loads more to it than you would imagine if you want to do it properly. The experienced fish keepers recommend cycling the filter in your tank using household ammonia until the good bacteria build up enough to support fish rather than the old fashioned method of just sticking the fish in from the start and hoping for the best.
> 
> You can still start with a couple of fish if you really want though but you will need to carry out regular water changes to remove the ammonia that will build up while your tank is cycling. If you don't, the fish are basically swimming around in a tankful of ammonia that will damage them.
> 
> Here's a couple of links for forums that I have used.
> Tropical Fish Forums UK
> Tropical Fish Forums


Right Mo.. 
After much thought , I'm going to go with cold water fish tank

Would this 60l be ok?

Biorb 60 Coldwater Aquarium with LED Light Black Fish Bowls for Sale


----------



## Mo1959

MollyMilo said:


> Right Mo..
> After much thought , I'm going to go with cold water fish tank
> 
> Would this 60l be ok?
> 
> Biorb 60 Coldwater Aquarium with LED Light Black Fish Bowls for Sale


If I was to be perfectly honest, I would say no I'm afraid. Not unless you just get half a dozen little white cloud mountain minnows. The biorbs are definitely too small for goldfish.


----------



## MollyMilo

Mo1959 said:


> If I was to be perfectly honest, I would say no I'm afraid. Not unless you just get half a dozen little white cloud mountain minnows. The biorbs are definitely too small for goldfish.


Aah ok!

Ill keep looking!


----------



## MollyMilo

Right, last of the fish talk 

I'm going to get the tropical biorb 60 and order the fish online 
This place recommends a tropical starter pack for the biorbs. 

Has a SIAMESE fighter fish  ( see back on topic) 

Lets see your fish.. With Tia of course


----------



## Colette

The fish section of the forum has some excellent fishy people who can give good advice. 
I believe the general consensus is that common goldfish belong in a pond; if kept indoors they need at least 80-100l _per fish_, with extra filtration because they're filthy little buggers! Fancies need slightly less, but still a big old tank.
Bear in mind goldies can grow up to a foot in length.


----------



## MollyMilo

Colette said:


> The fish section of the forum has some excellent fishy people who can give good advice.
> I believe the general consensus is that common goldfish belong in a pond; if kept indoors they need at least 80-100l _per fish_, with extra filtration because they're filthy little buggers! Fancies need slightly less, but still a big old tank.
> Bear in mind goldies can grow up to a foot in length.


Thank you so much!

I went there,but my head started spinning


----------



## Ringypie

I used to have a SIAMESE fighting fish called Ferdinand. A lot less demanding than Parsnip who has made me throw his shiny (metallic bow left over from Christmas) for him to retrieve for the past hour and a half. You'd think he'd get bored!


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> I used to have a SIAMESE fighting fish called Ferdinand. A lot less demanding than Parsnip who has made me throw his shiny (metallic bow left over from Christmas) for him to retrieve for the past hour and a half. You'd think he'd get bored!


Parsnip sounds just like mine!

They never get bored


----------



## HannahKate

Hello...
I posted a couple of pictures of my fur babies in the photos gallery part but thought I'd pop some in here too.

Reuben is my big choc point boy. He's 2 years and 8 months old now and I've had him since 11 months. He is lovely and chatty, totally clumsy, a bit defective (missing a few inscisors), a big fan of men and a total git to dogs. He has had everything from pugs to GSDs running for cover. 
I bought him in Slovakia where I studied for 4 years. The journey home was rather traumatic for me and him but we survived!

Ronnie is my new kitten. I don't have him yet, he's still with his breeder until february. He was the smallest of 4 but definitely the bravest. Gave him a thorough check over and there was nothing obviously wrong and he has managed to catch up to his sister in size in the last 2 weeks. There will probably be a total flood of photos of him on here when he comes.


----------



## MollyMilo

HannahKate said:


> Hello...
> I posted a couple of pictures of my fur babies in the photos gallery part but thought I'd pop some in here too.
> 
> Reuben is my big choc point boy. He's 2 years and 8 months old now and I've had him since 11 months. He is lovely and chatty, totally clumsy, a bit defective (missing a few inscisors), a big fan of men and a total git to dogs. He has had everything from pugs to GSDs running for cover.
> I bought him in Slovakia where I studied for 4 years. The journey home was rather traumatic for me and him we survived!
> 
> Ronnie is my new kitten. I don't have him yet, he's still with his breeder until february. He was the smallest of 4 but definitely the bravest. Gave him a thorough check over and there was nothing obviously wrong and he has managed to catch up to his sister in size in the last 2 weeks. There will probably be a total flood of photos of him on here when he comes.


Your boys are just heavenly!! 
Wow I think Reuben is our first foreign meezer! He Is gorgeous, have a soft spot for chocolates.. Can't think why 

Where are you getting your new cutie from?

Mine are just over a year and from breeder

Welcome by the way


----------



## we love bsh's

I love meezers would love one one day think its the cp thing going on and massive ears


----------



## HannahKate

Ronnie is coming from only 30 minutes away from me, just the other (east) side of Portsmouth from Atariq siamese. 
I'd never import another one from such a difficult to get to country. I was unwilling to pay over £1500 to pet travel companies or put him on a cargo plane so had the most epic journey involving taxis, flights to germany with Reuben under the seat in front, a car ride to Calais, ferry to Dover, train to Londen, taxi across london and train home!!


----------



## MollyMilo

HannahKate said:


> Ronnie is coming from only 30 minutes away from me, just the other (east) side of Portsmouth from Atariq siamese.
> I'd never import another one from such a difficult to get to country. I was unwilling to pay over £1500 to pet travel companies or put him on a cargo plane so had the most epic journey involving taxis, flights to germany with Reuben under the seat in front, a car ride to Calais, ferry to Dover, train to Londen, taxi across london and train home!!


Oh my gosh!!! 
Things we do for our babies 

Bsh, breed meezers!!


----------



## JordanRose

HannahKate said:


> Ronnie is coming from only 30 minutes away from me, just the other (east) side of Portsmouth from Atariq siamese.
> I'd never import another one from such a difficult to get to country. I was unwilling to pay over £1500 to pet travel companies or put him on a cargo plane so had the most epic journey involving taxis, flights to germany with Reuben under the seat in front, a car ride to Calais, ferry to Dover, train to Londen, taxi across london and train home!!


And to think, I've been worrying about taking a noisy Spooks on the train to Wigan for his first show  :lol:


----------



## HannahKate

I was ready to murder him after the first 3 and a half hour taxi ride. He didn't shut up until the ferry journey which totally traumatised him. As a foot passenger you have to leave your pets in a metal cage on the car deck and its nasty, noisy, cold and windy. Totally didn't realise how bad it would be but by that stage I didn't have any choice.


----------



## we love bsh's

MollyMilo said:


> Oh my gosh!!!
> Things we do for our babies
> 
> Bsh, breed meezers!!


It would be nice mm but i couldnt dedicate enough time to two breeds its took me two years just to get the set up iv got now.Never say never though.


----------



## Little-moomin

My little dude!


----------



## MollyMilo

The PRA thread is scaring me.

I don't know what to do


----------



## Little-moomin

MollyMilo said:


> The PRA thread is scaring me.
> 
> I don't know what to do


The what?


----------



## MollyMilo

Leah-Pardo said:


> My little dude!
> 
> View attachment 105429
> 
> 
> View attachment 105430
> 
> 
> View attachment 105431


Awwww he doesn't need a jumper with that lovely cuddle puss


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> The PRA thread is scaring me.
> 
> I don't know what to do


I've not even read it, but can remember Lynn saying it's not a huge issue, and affects Oris, Balinese and other breeds, too, not just Siamese. Try not to worry too much, lovely, you've had Meezers for years, and never come across it before x


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> I've not even read it, but can remember Lynn saying it's not a huge issue, and affects Oris, Balinese and other breeds, too, not just Siamese. Try not to worry too much, lovely, you've had Meezers for years, and never come across it before x


You are right, I'm going to try and ignore the thread!! Xx


----------



## Little-moomin

MollyMilo said:


> Awwww he doesn't need a jumper with that lovely cuddle puss


Bill is a god send  He's a bit fat gorgeous snuggle monster! He has been amazing, whenever we've had new kittens he cleans them and looks after them :001_wub: If I was ever in love with a cat, it's Bill!  I wish I was small enough to snuggle up to that big old tum of his 

But Syd is spoiled because he also has his mumma!


----------



## lymorelynn

I think because testing has become more common then more people are testing for PRA but I have never seen a case.


----------



## MollyMilo

Leah-Pardo said:


> Bill is a god send  He's a bit fat gorgeous snuggle monster! He has been amazing, whenever we've had new kittens he cleans them and looks after them :001_wub: If I was ever in love with a cat, it's Bill!  I wish I was small enough to snuggle up to that big old tum of his
> 
> But Syd is spoiled because he also has his mumma!
> 
> View attachment 105437


 I'm not going to feel sorry for Sydney anymore!


----------



## JordanRose

Leah-Pardo said:


> Bill is a god send  He's a bit fat gorgeous snuggle monster! He has been amazing, whenever we've had new kittens he cleans them and looks after them :001_wub: If I was ever in love with a cat, it's Bill!  I wish I was small enough to snuggle up to that big old tum of his
> 
> But Syd is spoiled because he also has his mumma!
> 
> View attachment 105437


That photo is so gorgeous!! :001_wub: It's pictures like that that make me want to get Spooks a buddy, but I don't know if he'd go as far as cuddling anyway. Maybe tolerating would be more like it


----------



## lymorelynn

HannahKate said:


> Ronnie is coming from only 30 minutes away from me, just the other (east) side of Portsmouth from Atariq siamese.
> I'd never import another one from such a difficult to get to country. I was unwilling to pay over £1500 to pet travel companies or put him on a cargo plane so had the most epic journey involving taxis, flights to germany with Reuben under the seat in front, a car ride to Calais, ferry to Dover, train to Londen, taxi across london and train home!!


Ronnie is related to my Rosie


----------



## Little-moomin

MollyMilo said:


> I'm not going to feel sorry for Sydney anymore!


Nope! He's a spoilt little chap, totally worth it though!



JordanRose said:


> That photo is so gorgeous!! :001_wub: It's pictures like that that make me want to get Spooks a buddy, but I don't know if he'd go as far as cuddling anyway. Maybe tolerating would be more like it


Aww! I can't imagine what Sydney would do without Bill & Inka, and I've always thought it's nice for cats to have a friend, but then saying that I've met some cats who seem much happier alone to be completely spoilt by their slaves


----------



## JordanRose

lymorelynn said:


> Ronnie is related to my Rosie


Small world!! 

I wonder if any of the PF Meezers are Spooks relatives- I'd love to know where he came from!


----------



## HannahKate

lymorelynn said:


> Ronnie is related to my Rosie


What a small cat world! Rosie is beautiful.


----------



## MollyMilo

HannahKate said:


> What a small cat world! Rosie is beautiful.


I knew I'd heard atriq somewhere!


----------



## lymorelynn

Their breeder isn't that far away from me  and she was very kind in letting me have one of her girls on the active register


----------



## Little-moomin

lymorelynn said:


> Their breeder isn't that far away from me  and she was very kind in letting me have one of her girls on the active register


I wish I knew where Sydney's Breeding certificate was, I'm trying to remember how he is related to your cats!


----------



## HannahKate

lymorelynn said:


> Their breeder isn't that far away from me  and she was very kind in letting me have one of her girls on the active register


I'm close to you too then. I live in Southampton.


----------



## MollyMilo

Leah-Pardo said:


> I wish I knew where Sydney's Breeding certificate was, I'm trying to remember how he is related to your cats!


We are all related if you go back a few generations 

well, our cats are :tongue_smilie:


----------



## lymorelynn

HannahKate said:


> I'm close to you too then. I live in Southampton.


Just a bit further - I'm just outside Lymington  My son is at Southampton uni


----------



## Little-moomin

MollyMilo said:


> We are all related if you go back a few generations
> 
> well, our cats are :tongue_smilie:




True! I think one of your cats was a granny/ granddfather to Syd


----------



## MollyMilo

HK, how do you think Reuben will accept little Ronnie? I'll be watching very closely as I'm hoping to add to my brood next year..

Siamese are addictive!!!!


----------



## HannahKate

MollyMilo said:


> HK, how do you think Reuben will accept little Ronnie? I'll be watching very closely as I'm hoping to add to my brood next year..
> 
> Siamese are addictive!!!!


Well this question has kept me up at night a little bit. I've introduced him to 2 different cats before. One was a kitten and within a week they were inseparable. The other introduction was a total nightmare and took a good 6 months. The other cat just used to lose all bowel function and spurt poo and wee all over the place if he saw Reuben. We did all the right things and went really slowly but it wasn't good at all. Fingers crossed that introducing them is more like the first experience!:tongue_smilie:


----------



## MollyMilo

HannahKate said:


> Well this question has kept me up at night a little bit. I've introduced him to 2 different cats before. One was a kitten and within a week they were inseparable. The other introduction was a total nightmare and took a good 6 months. The other cat just used to lose all bowel function and spurt poo and wee all over the place if he saw Reuben. We did all the right things and went really slowly but it wasn't good at all. Fingers crossed that introducing them is more like the first experience!:tongue_smilie:


Oh my goodness!!  

Are they best friends now?


----------



## HannahKate

They don't live together anymore. The other cat belonged to one of my housemates at uni. They never really got on that well even once they were used to each other. Reuben wanted to snuggle but Mojito wasn't having any of it.


----------



## MollyMilo

HannahKate said:


> They don't live together anymore. The other cat belonged to one of my housemates at uni. They never really got on that well even once they were used to each other. Reuben wanted to snuggle but Mojito wasn't having any of it.


Aww I think Reuben will love him 
You weren't tempted with a girl?

Meezer ladies are quite something too


----------



## HannahKate

Nope I wasn't really tempted by a girl. I think 2 boys are easier to introduce and I prefer their personalities. Not that the girls aren't amazing too of course, the boys just suit me more. Plus neutering is easier.


----------



## MollyMilo

HannahKate said:


> Nope I wasn't really tempted by a girl. I think 2 boys are easier to introduce and I prefer their personalities. Not that the girls aren't amazing too of course, the boys just suit me more. Plus neutering is easier.


I'm very excited for you!


----------



## Little-moomin

Does anyone else find that Siames seem to feel kitteny even when they are adults? Sydney is 4, but by the far the baby of the family. He stll had a kitten look to him and honestly acts so babyish sometimes!


----------



## Ringypie

Parsnip says that as a royal cat of Siam he should always have a plush cushion to sleep on.
He's still very babyish but he's only 8 months old


----------



## MollyMilo

Leah-Pardo said:


> Does anyone else find that Siames seem to feel kitteny even when they are adults? Sydney is 4, but by the far the baby of the family. He stll had a kitten look to him and honestly acts so babyish sometimes!


My older girls lived to 15 and 16 and both very lively and vocal. Siamese never grow up


----------



## MollyMilo

Leah-Pardo said:


> Does anyone else find that Siames seem to feel kitteny even when they are adults? Sydney is 4, but by the far the baby of the family. He stll had a kitten look to him and honestly acts so babyish sometimes!


Where did Sydney come from? 
I love him :001_wub:


----------



## Little-moomin

MollyMilo said:


> Where did Sydney come from?
> I love him :001_wub:




He came from a breeder in Harrow, London  We originally wanted a dog, well I did, but Mum didn't and to shut me up she agreed to getting another cat, and I thought I'd like a pedigree cat who would be more lively and active than my moggies, so we found Sydney, and he has a kink in his tail so was cheaper (but still bloody expensive : )

But I'm so glad we got him, I felt so guilty afterwards as I've never bought a cat before and felt bad for strays in homes  But I wouldn't look back now, he's so delightful!


----------



## JordanRose

Leah-Pardo said:


> Does anyone else find that Siames seem to feel kitteny even when they are adults? Sydney is 4, but by the far the baby of the family. He stll had a kitten look to him and honestly acts so babyish sometimes!


We recently discovered that pipe cleaners bring out the kitten in Spooks, who is 4/5 years old (don't know when his birthday is, as he's a rescue):


























And pulling an 'Oh, I am SO hard done by, nobody pays me any attention' baby face :rolleyes5:









I think the fact they don't quite grow into their ears makes them look younger than they are. And that's why we love 'em! :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Leah-Pardo said:


> He came from a breeder in Harrow, London  We originally wanted a dog, well I did, but Mum didn't and to shut me up she agreed to getting another cat, and I thought I'd like a pedigree cat who would be more lively and active than my moggies, so we found Sydney, and he has a kink in his tail so was cheaper (but still bloody expensive : )
> 
> But I'm so glad we got him, I felt so guilty afterwards as I've never bought a cat before and felt bad for strays in homes  But I wouldn't look back now, he's so delightful!


He looks a real character :001_wub:


----------



## nbaker

A couple of quick pics of Dexter, he seems to be growing very fast and is at that teenage stage where he doesn't like cuddles or to sit still for long.


----------



## MollyMilo

nbaker said:


> A couple of quick pics of Dexter, he seems to be growing very fast and is at that teenage stage where he doesn't like cuddles or to sit still for long.


Awwwww he is just so :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

What a sweetie :001_wub: He has that 'butter wouldn't melt' expression in the first picture


----------



## Little-moomin

Omg :001_wub: Dexter is cuuuuute! He looks like Bill & Sydney do with the other cat


----------



## MollyMilo

dexter is so very cute! Spooks so very handsome :001_wub: :001_wub:

today i want a seal point


----------



## we love bsh's

MollyMilo said:


> dexter is so very cute! Spooks so very handsome :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> today i want a seal point


how bout a brit seal point


----------



## MollyMilo

we love bsh's said:


> how bout a brit seal point
> View attachment 105556
> 
> 
> View attachment 105557
> 
> 
> View attachment 105558


Gorgeous :001_wub:

AlThough, I must have a pointy face cat with massive ears


----------



## we love bsh's

MollyMilo said:


> Gorgeous :001_wub:
> 
> AlThough, I must have a pointy face cat with massive ears


ha ha me too one day


----------



## simplysardonic

A recent pic of Phoenix & partner-in-crime Priscilla-Khaos


----------



## lymorelynn

:001_wub::001_wub: She is growing up  Such a sweet face :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

I thought I'd better add some of the girls on here too 
Mai Tai and Pasha








Pasha outside the front door - and was very quickly back in 








Mai Tai after checking the snow through the window and deciding today was not a good day to go for a walk 








Pasha, trying to ignore me








And the lovely Rosie with her little man :001_wub:


----------



## oliviarussian

I'm loving Pasha, she is soooooo pretty!


----------



## JordanRose

Beautiful photos, Lynn! :001_wub: Your girls are just so pretty!! And as for the little man :001_tt1:

Spooks stuck his head out of the back door, got snowed on and ran back in. No chance! :lol: 


And SS, just seen your Phoenix pic- she looks so grown up! I do love a seal point (just in case you hadn't noticed!) :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Oh my look at Phoenix :001_wub: very pretty girls!


Lynn these photos are :001_wub: :001_wub:
Mai Tai reminds me so much of Mai Ling and Pasha, my Molly!

As for Rosie and Napoleon! Awwwwwww :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Feeling sad today, 19th January here so very quickly. One whole year has passed



















Miss you my baby girl xx


----------



## Ringypie

Beautiful girl - I'm so sorry for your loss. It's amazing what a void they leave in your heart when they go isn't it. Hugs xx


----------



## Ringypie

Flint said the snow was making him cold so Parsnip was happy to keep him warm!

When i opened the curtains yesterday, Parsnip ran from window to window, looking out and chattering away - he couldn't believe the world had turned white overnight :001_wub:


----------



## Notnowbernard

After catching up on my meezer fix, I think it's only fair that I share a few pics of my own!

Edit: oh dear, can't work out how to rotate them! Never mind!


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> Beautiful girl - I'm so sorry for your loss. It's amazing what a void they leave in your heart when they go isn't it. Hugs xx


Thank you RP xx

Such a void, but I know it gets easier


----------



## MollyMilo

Notnowbernard said:


> After catching up on my meezer fix, I think it's only fair that I share a few pics of my own!
> 
> Edit: oh dear, can't work out how to rotate them! Never mind!


Stunning NB!!! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Notnowbernard

MollyMilo said:


> Stunning NB!!! :001_wub: :001_wub:


Thank you and sending hugs for your sad anniversary xx


----------



## MollyMilo

Thanks NB xx


molly is working hard to keep my mind occupied  She woke me up by pulling my hair tie out and it's my last black one! Can't find it anywhere! 

Also she has eaten both of my gloves.. It's snowing!!


----------



## Notnowbernard

MollyMilo said:


> Thanks NB xx
> 
> molly is working hard to keep my mind occupied  She woke me up by pulling my hair tie out and it's my last black one! Can't find it anywhere!
> 
> Also she has eaten both of my gloves.. It's snowing!!


Haha, oh dear! Slightly related - I downloaded a sleep tracker app the other day. You lay your phone or tablet on your mattress and it works out when youre in deep or light sleep based on your movement (or lack of)

It also records sound throughout the night.

Basically, I achieve an average of 30% deep sleep a night and the recordings are all of the cats jumping up next to me, sharpening their claws on the mattress, purring, snoring and rolling about.

Id definitely recommend getting one, most enlightening and now I know why i'm so flipping tired all the time!

Hope your hands don't get too cold!


----------



## MollyMilo

Oh wow! That app sounds fantastic, going to download


----------



## Notnowbernard

MollyMilo said:


> Oh wow! That app sounds fantastic, going to download


Yes, hopefully you'll be able to pin point exactly when she likes to pull your hair band out!

One slightly alarming thing it does is calculate your sleep deficit - not cool!


----------



## JordanRose

Big hugs, MM ((((HUGS))) 

Anniversaries are so hard, but Luci will always live on in your heart :001_wub: xX


----------



## MollyMilo

Notnowbernard said:


> Yes, hopefully you'll be able to pin point exactly when she likes to pull your hair band out!
> 
> One slightly alarming thing it does is calculate your sleep deficit - not cool!


Haha! That would stop the naughty minx in her tracks 

I'm always very tired, so this will be very interesting


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Big hugs, MM ((((HUGS)))
> 
> Anniversaries are so hard, but Luci will always live on in your heart :001_wub: xX


Thank you Jordan xxx


----------



## JordanRose

Sorry to bore you all with more photos, but Spooks was posing nicely today 

He loves to sit on his cat tree, soak in the heat from the radiator and watch out of the window. Purrfection!










Isn't the Siamese body shape just gorgeous? So sleek and ornamental :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

Sending you a big hug MM







and a kitten or two to help you through the day 

















Jordan, Spooks is the most photogenic cat :001_wub: All your photos of him are wonderful and of course he is such a fabulous subject :001_wub:


----------



## siamese42

I could just watch pics of siamese all day long, they're just stunning - all of them, spooks is gorgeous!!!


----------



## JordanRose

Thank you, both! 

Lovely to see your littlest (for now!) ones, Lynn :001_wub: Isn't Pasha's colouring coming out beautifully?


----------



## MollyMilo

Thank you so much Lynn! Beautiful photos :001_wub:

Pasha is still gleaming white, Molly looks like a cow


----------



## Ringypie

Ahhh they are all so gorgeous! I could look at pics of Siameses all day!


----------



## HannahKate

Going by Reuben's reaction this morning siamese are NOT designed for snow. I didn't think he would like it but took him out into the garden anyway for the giggles. He looked horrified, tried to climb up my leg as I was putting him down, shouted loudly and stalked straight back inside with a tail like a bottle brush. He is sleeping off the trauma on my lap right now.


----------



## Ringypie

That's because they are designed for the better things in life! And as his slave you should have cleared the snow and warmed the ground for him!


----------



## MollyMilo

My two keep going out in it!! 

They have no reason to!


----------



## JordanRose

Does anyone else get this comment a lot, when people visit: 'Ooh, isn't he thin!' ??? 

I think Spooks is a lovely weight now, he's just Siamese shaped, but I get this all the time. Lost count of how many times I've explained that he's a nice weight for his breed :rolleyes5:


----------



## Ringypie

They are funny aren't they! Parsnip has just taken up residence in front of the stove, having squeaked and muttered until we got the idea and lit it for him!


----------



## Ringypie

Yep, my friend was surprised how gangly Parsnip is - especially compared to Flint who is thickset and chunky


----------



## simplysardonic

JordanRose said:


> Does anyone else get this comment a lot, when people visit: 'Ooh, isn't he thin!' ???
> 
> I think Spooks is a lovely weight now, he's just Siamese shaped, but I get this all the time. Lost count of how many times I've explained that he's a nice weight for his breed :rolleyes5:


When I compare Phoenix to my chunky mogsters I think she does look skinny & fragile, but she has amazing muscle tone & when I pick her up she's solid!
I am so in love with this breed :001_wub: (most of the time)


----------



## MollyMilo

Well, Milo is skinny as a rake but he's still filling out. Molly is a chunky solid thing 
Brother and sister, really?? 


Spooks is a lovely shape and size! Don't 
Listen to them spooks!


----------



## HannahKate

Having such fine sleek hair makes them look slimmer too. However Reuben has a bit of an addiction to dreamies and will steal them and stuff his little face so he in fact weighs over 4kg.


----------



## JordanRose

Glad it's not just me! I get a bit concerned that maybe he's too thin sometimes, when people comment on it  

But, really, I know it's that they're used to big chunky moggies (to be fair, I find a lot of the SAA cats massive, being used to Spooks, so I guess it's the same thing, really  )


----------



## Laurac

Ringypie said:


> Yep, my friend was surprised how gangly Parsnip is - especially compared to Flint who is thickset and chunky


Absolutely brilliant name


----------



## Ringypie

Ahh Parsnip says thank you!


----------



## siamese42

I once let Guinness in the garden, he managed to get into the neighbours garden, and just sat there and shouted as loud as he could and waited for me to go and get him, i dont think he was bright enough to come back the way he came. Poor boy has never gone out in the garden again.

One of my girls just acted like she was walking on hot coals, very funny to watch though.


----------



## HannahKate

Argh Reub is obsessed with trying to eat my hair tonight. He hasn't done it for ages but now I keep having to fend him off my head. Now my hair smells all fishy :rolleyes5:


----------



## MollyMilo

HannahKate said:


> Argh Reub is obsessed with trying to eat my hair tonight. He hasn't done it for ages but now I keep having to fend him off my head. Now my hair smells all fishy :rolleyes5:


Lovely 

Molly does this to wake me up, pulling out my hair tie is a bonus!

Milo loves to sniff it 

Meezer/ori trait?


----------



## HannahKate

I think it must be the new hair conditioner I used yesterday. The little toad hasn't left me alone all night. I'm still having to fend him off. All I wanted was a lie in!


----------



## MollyMilo

When do you get little Ronnie?

Meezers x 2 twice the fun


----------



## HannahKate

I need to arrange it precisely but hopefully it will be the 6th of feb.


----------



## MollyMilo

HannahKate said:


> I need to arrange it precisely but hopefully it will be the 6th of feb.


Such an exciting time! Not too long now


----------



## Notnowbernard

Here is a little video of Clara having a mad five minutes this morning 





With regards to weight comments, I get that too so I just ask people to pick them up. Theyre always surprised at how deceptively heavy they are!


----------



## MollyMilo

Notnowbernard said:


> Here is a little video of Clara having a mad five minutes this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With regards to weight comments, I get that too so I just ask people to pick them up. Theyre always surprised at how deceptively heavy they are!


can't see the video, it's private 

Posted this in snow watch but here is Molly


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> can't see the video, it's private
> 
> Posted this in snow watch but here is Molly


Just watched this lovely video! You're so lucky to have snow- not a flake here! :

Looks like Molly's quite happy indoors, though, while it's cold. Fair enough! 

ETA: Spooks was very interested in the Molly Meezer noises coming from the computer, too, he tried to give her a good sniff!


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Just watched this lovely video! You're so lucky to have snow- not a flake here! :
> 
> Looks like Molly's quite happy indoors, though, while it's cold. Fair enough!
> 
> ETA: Spooks was very interested in the Molly Meezer noises coming from the computer, too, he tried to give her a good sniff!


Haha I wonder if he understands her


----------



## Notnowbernard

MollyMilo said:


> can't see the video, it's private
> 
> Posted this in snow watch but here is Molly


Doh! I have amended the settings now and here is another of Bernard in the snow on Friday 

Snow Bernard - YouTube


----------



## MollyMilo

Notnowbernard said:


> Here is a little video of Clara having a mad five minutes this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With regards to weight comments, I get that too so I just ask people to pick them up. Theyre always surprised at how deceptively heavy they are!


That is fantastic!!!

Clara is such a beauty too


----------



## lymorelynn

Lovely videos of Molly and Bernard 'enjoying' the snow  I love the little paw shakes


----------



## MollyMilo

Notnowbernard said:


> Doh! I have amended the settings now and here is another of Bernard in the snow on Friday
> 
> Snow Bernard - YouTube


Awww bless him xx


----------



## Notnowbernard

It looks as though Molly is as unimpressed by the snow as my lot! They've got some serious cabin fever going on today!


----------



## MollyMilo

Notnowbernard said:


> It looks as though Molly is as unimpressed by the snow as my lot! They've got some serious cabin fever going on today!


It's seriously cold out there


----------



## JordanRose

Love the Clara and Bernard videos! :001_wub: 

Siamese just don't look 'right' in the snow do they? They're definitely not built for it- NFCs and MCs look amazing in snow- they just look like they belong in it. Meezers are too posh, though, I think, and too heat seeking


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Love the Clara and Bernard videos! :001_wub:
> 
> Siamese just don't look 'right' in the snow do they? They're definitely not built for it- NFCs and MCs look amazing in snow- they just look like they belong in it. Meezers are too posh, though, I think, and too heat seeking


I'm sure you will get some snow soon Jordan! I'm dying to find out what spooks thinks of the cold white stuff too!


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> I'm sure you will get some snow soon Jordan! I'm dying to find out what spooks thinks of the cold white stuff too!


To be honest, even if we do get it, I doubt very much he'll go out- he got his head snowed on the other day (it has snowed, but not stuck  ), and cried about it for about 10 minutes :lol:

He would look so handsome in it, though- his colouring would stand out so beautifully 

I think Flix will really enjoy it- I'd love to see him digging and hopping around. Gaga would in time, too, but she'll be apprehensive at first. Really wanted to see what they made of it!


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> To be honest, even if we do get it, I doubt very much he'll go out- he got his head snowed on the other day (it has snowed, but not stuck  ), and cried about it for about 10 minutes :lol:
> 
> He would look so handsome in it, though- his colouring would stand out so beautifully
> 
> I think Flix will really enjoy it- I'd love to see him digging and hopping around. Gaga would in time, too, but she'll be apprehensive at first. Really wanted to see what they made of it!


My weather app says Manchester has 50-60% chance of snow from tonight!! Woohoo


----------



## Notnowbernard

You can have all of our snow! I'm dreading getting to work tomorrow, I need to get a 7.15am train and I just can't see it happening


----------



## MollyMilo

Can't believe it's spooks 6 month anniversary and nothing in this thread!!!


----------



## Aurelie

Has it really been six months already?


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Has it really been six months already?


Yes here is the thread 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/288778-today-marks-6-months.html


----------



## Ringypie

Happy 6 month Spookiversay for yesterday!!


----------



## Lunabuma

Ziggy in the snow the other day... he went onto the snow entirely of his own accord although he's acting like he's just been chucked onto it.

[youtube_browser]5soSYcX5QbI?rel=0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## lymorelynn

Loved that


----------



## MollyMilo

Hahahaha look at him stretching out in it!


----------



## Notnowbernard

He's so confused! My cats enjoyed that too, when he started yowling!


----------



## MollyMilo

Notnowbernard said:


> He's so confused! My cats enjoyed that too, when he started yowling!


He wants his mum! :001_wub:

This just sums up siamese/orientals for me. They are still so kitten like and needy as they age! Aww bless ziggy :001_wub:


----------



## Notnowbernard

They are always needy, arent they! And the boys are the worst!

Here's a video from this evening, we went away on saturday night so we got shouted at on our return this afternoon


----------



## MollyMilo

Notnowbernard said:


> They are always needy, arent they! And the boys are the worst!
> 
> Here's a video from this evening, we went away on saturday night so we got shouted at on our return this afternoon


So beautiful! each and every one one!! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Meezey

Hi all  I thought I'd come in and introduce my Siamese babies too you all LymoreLynn pointed ( excuse the pun) in this direction:

I am owned by two Seal Point Boys 2.5 years old

Benny :001_wub:


His Brother Sebby :001_wub:


And the two new Blue addition:
Freddy :001_wub:


and his little bold sister Issy :


----------



## JordanRose

Meezey said:


> Hi all  I thought I'd come in and introduce my Siamese babies too you all LymoreLynn pointed ( excuse the pun) in this direction:
> 
> I am owned by two Seal Point Boys 2.5 years old
> 
> Benny :001_wub:
> 
> 
> His Brother Sebby :001_wub:
> 
> 
> And the two new Blue addition:
> Freddy :001_wub:
> 
> 
> and his little blob sister Issy :


Oh wow- what beauties! :001_tt1: Welcome to the madhouse 



Lunabuma said:


> Ziggy in the snow the other day... he went onto the snow entirely of his own accord although he's acting like he's just been chucked onto it.
> 
> [youtube_browser]5soSYcX5QbI?rel=0[/youtube_browser]


:lol: This made me laugh!! Is it bad that this was the only reason I wanted snow- to giggle at Spooks and the bunnies' confusion?


----------



## JordanRose

Notnowbernard said:


> They are always needy, arent they! And the boys are the worst!
> 
> Here's a video from this evening, we went away on saturday night so we got shouted at on our return this afternoon


Loved this!! Rosie's bushy tail made me giggle


----------



## MollyMilo

meezey welcome to you and your gorgeous family!! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: :001_wub:

Where did you get these 4 from??? :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

4!!! :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Caught Molly in a rare sedate moment and she had her eyes open!!


----------



## Meezey

Thank you all I love my babies MollyMilo, these guys all come from the same breeder in Northern Ireland call Vicapena Cats


----------



## MollyMilo

Meezey said:


> Thank you all I love my babies MollyMilo, these guys all come from the same breeder in Northern Ireland call Vicapena Cats


Stunning!! :001_wub: :001_wub:

I'm hoping to add to my siamese family when mine are around 2! Can't decide between seal point or blue point boy and now you have made the decision even harder!!!


----------



## Meezey

Seal point will always be my first love :001_wub: Have to admit, because I'm at my breeders house every few weeks ( just coz lol) I fell in love with her home bred blue point boy and lilac girl, and ended up with the blues for that reason lol I would LOVE a Lilac Point :001_wub: and also a Foreign White.. So we shall see lol


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Stunning!! :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> I'm hoping to add to my siamese family when mine are around 2! Can't decide between seal point or blue point boy and now you have made the decision even harder!!!


You are rapidly going to the bottom of my waiting list  You could always have one of each - you know you can't have just one really 
Molly is looking so lovely and very grown up :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> You are rapidly going to the bottom of my waiting list  You could always have one of each - you know you can't have just one really
> Molly is looking so lovely and very grown up :001_wub::001_wub:


Thank you, she is indeed grown up now but as noisy and bossy as before!!

I have to show great will power and just have the 1  then 2 years later I'd like a lilac girl. Big meezer plans Lynn


----------



## JordanRose

There's too many Siamese colours to choose from, isn't there? I want them all!! 

I have to say, though (even if I am incredibly biased) that Seal Points are my favourite. Always adored the colouring :001_wub: 

I think I'll always have Siamese/ Oris now. Spooks has converted me completely! (Though I also have Maine Coons and Russian Blues on my want list. And a couple of rescue mogs :yesnod


----------



## MollyMilo

Meezey said:


> Seal point will always be my first love :001_wub: Have to admit, because I'm at my breeders house every few weeks ( just coz lol) I fell in love with her home bred blue point boy and lilac girl, and ended up with the blues for that reason lol I would LOVE a Lilac Point :001_wub: and also a Foreign White.. So we shall see lol


My first Siamese was a blue point girl Mai Ling, so they are my first loves. I can't wait to see how your blue boy and girl develop!

I too would love a lilac girl ..... 2016! :001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Caught Molly in a rare sedate moment and she had her eyes open!!


These photos are beautiful!! I love her eye colour, such a rich, deep blue :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Caught Molly in a rare sedate moment and she had her eyes open!!


Just looking at these again and I think she is going to love the felted wool bed :001_wub: and she will look gorgeous all snuggled up in it :yesnod: You think she'll share with Milo?


----------



## Meezey

hahahahaha I only planned on one both times, and ended up with two both times Hmmmm not sure how that happened lol


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Just looking at these again and I think she is going to love the felted wool bed :001_wub: and she will look gorgeous all snuggled up in it :yesnod: You think she'll share with Milo?


Haha oh I forgot about that impulse buy!  

They will probably both stuff themselves in it 

Did you get one Lynn? They look ever so cosy!
Wish I was a cat


----------



## lymorelynn

Sadly my bank balance is reserved for kittening in a couple of weeks, forthcoming vaccinations and spaying of Rosie and Mai Tai  
The beds are lovely though and I have book marked the page for a later date.


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Sadly my bank balance is reserved for kittening in a couple of weeks, forthcoming vaccinations and spaying of Rosie and Mai Tai
> The beds are lovely though and I have book marked the page for a later date.


Aww shame Lynn but yes, you will have a house full of cats soon 

When the girls are spayed, are you planning on just having Pasha as your breeding queen?


----------



## lymorelynn

It depends on what Mai Tai has  I may keep a girl


----------



## Meezey

Thought I'd add some pics of when the boys were babies :001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose

Meezey said:


> Thought I'd add some pics of when the boys were babies :001_wub:


Squeeeee!! :001_wub: I love how Siamese snuggle together :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

roll call!! Don't be late 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/289612-whats-our-most-popular-breed-here-cat-chat.html


----------



## Tao2

Oh Meezy am thinking that 4 Mesers is going is to be too much for you to cope with...you need to give your Sealpoints to me. I'm offering this as a favour you understand, it's not because they're all so incredibly gorgeous:drool:


----------



## Meezey

Tao2 said:


> Oh Meezy am thinking that 4 Mesers is going is to be too much for you to cope with...you need to give your Sealpoints to me. I'm offering this as a favour you understand, it's not because they're all so incredibly gorgeous:drool:


Tao2 As much as I appreciate you kind offer and I understand you are doing me a favour  I would have to think very carefully about it.. I shall considered your offer :blink: << that's me considering!!!..........................


----------



## Meezey

Meezey said:


> Tao2 As much as I appreciate you kind offer and I understand you are doing me a favour  I would have to think very carefully about it.. I shall considered your offer :blink: << that's me considering!!!..........................


After a long period of careful consideration, I am going to have to decline your kind offer


----------



## Tao2

Meezey said:


> Tao2 As much as I appreciate you kind offer and I understand you are doing me a favour  I would have to think very carefully about it.. I shall considered your offer :blink: << that's me considering!!!..........................


Awww shucks, have a bit of a soft spot for seal points. We have more than just that in common, I also look like this :blink: when I am considering. Rest of the time I look like this :crazy:


----------



## JordanRose

Tao2 said:


> Awww shucks, have a bit of a soft spot for seal points. We have more than just that in common, I also look like this :blink: when I am considering. Rest of the time I look like this :crazy:


You like Seal Points you say? Well, let me provide you with some scrummy seal pointness:











Guys....guess what we have on the SAA waiting list? Another Meezer!  I'm going to have to be strong this time :aureola:


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> You like Seal Points you say? Well, let me provide you with some scrummy seal pointness:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys....guess what we have on the SAA waiting list? Another Meezer!  I'm going to have to be strong this time :aureola:


Oh!! 

Jordan, did you see on meezey's thread that there is a member who found their siamese just like you? The behaviour section!


----------



## Tao2

JordanRose said:


> You like Seal Points you say? Well, let me provide you with some scrummy seal pointness:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys....guess what we have on the SAA waiting list? Another Meezer!  I'm going to have to be strong this time :aureola:


Don't think it could possibly be as gorgeous as Spooks!!


----------



## MollyMilo

Tao2 said:


> Don't think it could possibly be as gorgeous as Spooks!!


Tao wants a siamese  

Do it! :yesnod:


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> You like Seal Points you say? Well, let me provide you with some scrummy seal pointness:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys....guess what we have on the SAA waiting list? Another Meezer!  I'm going to have to be strong this time :aureola:


What colour is he/she? Details and a photo please


----------



## JordanRose

Aurelie said:


> What colour is he/she? Details and a photo please


I don't know anything, just that someone phoned wanting to put a Siamese on the list. Have no idea about colour, sex, reasons for rehoming but am VERY excited to meet him/her when they come in 

I have a feeling it'll be something similar to Spooks' story, or maybe someone who didn't know how demanding Siamese are- they're definitely not for everyone!



MollyMilo said:


> Oh!!
> 
> Jordan, did you see on meezey's thread that there is a member who found their siamese just like you? The behaviour section!


I'll have a nosey!


----------



## Tao2

MollyMilo said:


> Tao wants a siamese
> 
> Do it! :yesnod:


I do, I do! And a tonkinese and a balinese and a BSH and a Birman and a Raggie, seal points of course, and maybe a smattering of chocolate points for good measure. Plus of course my 2 seal point fluffies: Mittens and the Beast. And as the icing on my pointed cake, I want a big fat fluffy ginger tom. Then I shall be crowned queen of the mad cat ladies and my family will finally disown me but I won't care...


----------



## lymorelynn

I couldn't find the random cat thread so I thought I'd share this with my fellow Meezer Squeezers 
I have one very large Mai Tai sprawled across my legs and I can feel her babies wriggling :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> I couldn't find the random cat thread so I thought I'd share this with my fellow Meezer Squeezers
> I have one very large Mai Tai sprawled across my legs and I can feel her babies wriggling :001_wub::001_wub:


I remember that feeling!!

Awww :001_wub::001_wub: it is so exciting!!


----------



## lymorelynn

It makes me go all warm and fuzzy :001_wub: but I may have to move her in a minute to go and get my son's birthday cake out of the oven


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> It makes me go all warm and fuzzy :001_wub: but I may have to move her in a minute to go and get my son's birthday cake out of the oven


OoOh happy birthday to your Son! X


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> OoOh happy birthday to your Son! X


Thank you  He's home for Uni for the weekend - his birthday is on Tuesday


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Thank you  He's home for Uni for the weekend - his birthday is on Tuesday


Oh of course!! This is the son that wants to name all 9 babies


----------



## munchkinpie

on your marks get set go!!!!










reo & rocco


----------



## JordanRose

More Spooks photos for you all :blush: He's such a poser, I just can't help it! 

Showing off his Meezer profile:
















And his (very handsome!) Meezer face:


----------



## MollyMilo

I live him! :001_tt1:


----------



## MollyMilo

I have to put this here too 

It's so cute the way she likes to put things in a plastic bag or underneath something and pounce


----------



## simplysardonic

Recent pics of Phoenix Meezercat 

These made me smile, our friend (definitely not a cat person!) is one of Phoenix's favourite people. He tucked her up in my scarf when she decided that sleeping on the kitchen table was a good idea. He didn't want her to get cold 

















And in her more usual spot (when not on one of her slaves)

























Another favourite place


----------



## lymorelynn

Aww look at her, all tucked up in her scarf and gloves :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## simplysardonic

lymorelynn said:


> Aww look at her, all tucked up in her scarf and gloves :001_wub::001_wub:


She looks like butter wouldn't melt here, this morning I got back from taking the dogs out, settled down to do some work & she leaped on my pile of paperwork, throwing the mug of steaming hot tea I was really looking forward to drinking all over me, all under my laptop & over my journals, library books & files (thankfully missing herself or the dogs under the table) :crying:


----------



## Lunabuma

Wonder how many more cups of tea are spilled in Oriental, Siamese and other Meez house holds than other breeds....


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> Wonder how many more cups of tea are spilled in Oriental, Siamese and other Meez house holds than other breeds....


Haha! well, Does anyone else hold their cup/glass whilst eating dinner?


----------



## simplysardonic

MollyMilo said:


> Haha! well, Does anyone else hold their cup/glass whilst eating dinner?


Nope, I just hide, safer that way


----------



## Meezey

Ok ok so over kill with the pics I know lol

But how can you not love the baby blues *swoon*


----------



## Meezey

Bit of Brotherly love lol

They insist they can still fit in this together, I dread the day the ass falls out of it lol



it must be love love love :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

My girls do that Meezy - look what happens


----------



## MollyMilo

Meezey said:


> Bit of Brotherly love lol
> 
> They insist they can still fit in this together, I dread the day the ass falls out of it lol
> 
> 
> 
> it must be love love love :001_wub:


Meezey I love your boys!

How do you tell them apart?


----------



## Meezey

Haha they are very different in looks thankfully, Sebby is bigger has a pointier wedge and his mask is complete he looks like his Dad, Benny is smaller chunkier and his chin is not as dark as rest of his mask, he looks like his Mum, at speed when they are using house as race track its anyone's guess x


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Haha! well, Does anyone else hold their cup/glass whilst eating dinner?


Aside from the fact that eating a bowl of ice cream is impossible without Nancy attempting to pinch it, I have to keep a bowl of water on my bedside table at night, if I don't she drinks from my water glass (yuk), or if I am trying to outsmart her with a plastic bottle I am woken in the night by her noisily trying to chew through the plastic neck


----------



## JordanRose

Aurelie said:


> Aside from the fact that eating a bowl of ice cream is impossible without Nancy attempting to pinch it, I have to keep a bowl of water on my bedside table at night, if I don't she drinks from my water glass (yuk), or if I am trying to outsmart her with a plastic bottle I am woken in the night by her noisily trying to chew through the plastic neck


I'm glad it's not me that has to deal with the water thing at night! :lol:

Spooks is exactly the same! I have to prop up books around my glass of water to stop him getting to it, and he now has his own water supply next to the bed 

Anyone would think cats own us. Oh, wait, that's because they do!


----------



## MollyMilo

Meezey said:


> Haha they are very different in looks thankfully, Sebby is bigger has a pointier wedge and his mask is complete he looks like his Dad, Benny is smaller chunkier and his chin is not as dark as rest of his mask, he looks like his Mum, at speed when they are using house as race track its anyone's guess x


Haha a blur of Black and Tan!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Aside from the fact that eating a bowl of ice cream is impossible without Nancy attempting to pinch it, I have to keep a bowl of water on my bedside table at night, if I don't she drinks from my water glass (yuk), or if I am trying to outsmart her with a plastic bottle I am woken in the night by her noisily trying to chew through the plastic neck





JordanRose said:


> I'm glad it's not me that has to deal with the water thing at night! :lol:
> 
> Spooks is exactly the same! I have to prop up books around my glass of water to stop him getting to it, and he now has his own water supply next to the bed
> 
> Anyone would think cats own us. Oh, wait, that's because they do!


Oh 

I can't have anything spill able on my night stands


----------



## Meezey

Sebster will drink a glass of water if you leave it on the table, he also will lick all round the outside of your glass if you have ice in a drink that leaves condensation round the glass.


----------



## lymorelynn

Meezey said:


> Sebster will drink a glass of water if you leave it on the table, he also will lick all round the outside of your glass if you have ice in a drink that leaves condensation round the glass.


How delightful  Pasha licks the condensation off the windows  None of mine will try to steal a drink though thank goodness


----------



## Meezey

lymorelynn said:


> How delightful  Pasha licks the condensation off the windows  None of mine will try to steal a drink though thank goodness


Thankfully it's the only thing Seb will do when your watching...

Although I have to laugh at the threads about stopping cats getting on the kitchen units and stealing food etc, mine don't go on when I'm there BUT I know they do when I'm out. If they steal food ( totally my fault for leaving it out :mad2 they run upstairs to our bedroom with it, the funniest thing I've seen in my life was Sebby and half a joint of topside. I went to bed, and then remembered I'd left it covered on the side, I shot out of bed only to run in to Seb at the top of the stairs with the joint lying next to him, and him looking ohhhhhhhhhh so innocent, and looking at me as if to say " how the hell did that beef get there Mum" lol Teach me to forget food on the side lol


----------



## MollyMilo

Ill carry my secret obsession of Siamese in here 

Meezey, the blueberries look very much like Pasha and napoleon have they got Mapu in their pedigrees? They could be related!


----------



## Meezey

MollyMilo said:


> Ill carry my secret obsession of Siamese in here
> 
> Meezey, the blueberries look very much like Pasha and napoleon have they got Mapu in their pedigrees? They could be related!


I'll have to give them a check, tbh I have a memory like a sieve and I just about remember my own name lol


----------



## HannahKate

Ronnie is home and spectacularly cute.


----------



## JordanRose

HannahKate said:


> Ronnie is home and spectacularly cute.


Spectacularly cute indeed! :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

HannahKate said:


> Ronnie is home and spectacularly cute.


Omg I can't take this!!

I might have to leave


----------



## Meezey

HannahKate said:


> Ronnie is home and spectacularly cute.


Ronnie is indeed spectacularly cute indeed :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Before I leave..

How does Reuben like his new baby brother?


----------



## HannahKate

MollyMilo said:


> Before I leave..
> 
> How does Reuben like his new baby brother?


They haven't met yet. Ronnie only came home this afternoon so he is going to settle in first before I release the beast.


----------



## HannahKate

Ronnie is hiding behind the couch still. He did venture out to sniff my toes. He apparently loves wiggly toes so that may be the way to his heart! He also had a little bit of food with me watching so all in all not too bad considering that Reuben didn't emerge for a good 3 weeks when I got him. 
They had a bit of a chat through the door earlier. Whoever said cats don't meow at each other obviously never met my two because they had a long chat about their captivity or something.
Reuben has now stolen a packet of dreamies and is hoping I don't notice. He should to be obese!


----------



## lymorelynn

You might find Ronnie comes out to say hello to Reuben - Rosie, from the same breeder as Ronnie, is a shy girl but she adores Mai Tai. If your two have already spoken through the door without any bad language I'd go for an introduction


----------



## HannahKate

I have tomorrow afternoon off so I think I'll try a little introduction then. I'm not suprised he is shy though since it was just a one person household. Finger crossed for good behaviour. I may wimp out and just have a few more hours of sitting still trying not to breathe and frighten him.


----------



## MollyMilo

HannahKate said:


> I have tomorrow afternoon off so I think I'll try a little introduction then. I'm not suprised he is shy though since it was just a one person household. Finger crossed for good behaviour. I may wimp out and just have a few more hours of sitting still trying not to breathe and frighten him.


I'm sure it will go well


----------



## HannahKate

Haven't introduced yet because Ronnie has emerged from behind the couch and is demanding cuddles with a vengeance!! He's going to be a noisy one that's for sure. He won't stay still for photos though. Might bring Reuben in later or just do it tomorrow like I planned to. Ronnie is now giving me a thorough wash. Such a cutie.


----------



## MollyMilo

Aww he sounds a real sweetie 

I remember when my two were tiny kittens, the only time I could get a non blurry shot was when they were zonked out


----------



## MollyMilo

I'm sick of wasting wet food  


Applaws is the only thing I find they eat the whole of, ok it takes all day  but they eat it!! So no wastage 


I know Applaws isn't compete but they have free feed of siamese and exigent dry down. So would it be ok to give them this? 

They prefer dry to anything but demand something wet to at least sniff and complain at


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> I'm sick of wasting wet food
> 
> Applaws is the only thing I find they eat the whole of, ok it takes all day  but they eat it!! So no wastage
> 
> I know Applaws isn't compete but they have free feed of siamese and exigent dry down. So would it be ok to give them this?
> 
> They prefer dry to anything but demand something wet to at least sniff and complain at


I'm wondering the same thing- have only found Applaws that Spooks will really get excited about and tuck into 

I want to give him more wet, but like you say, Applaws isn't complete and he doesn't really eat anything else I've offered :huh:

Are the dry foods complete? If so, they're fine, with Applaws as a treat (I feed one Applaws tin every two days and Applaws dry the rest of the time  )


----------



## MollyMilo

Mine only like RC dry, I've tried them all in the last 11 months. Luckily it is complete 

Milo used to really tuck into his RC sensitive pouches but now he just grazes. He seems a bit thinner too  but he has very long legs maybe its all going there  He loves the dry though. So he is eating 

Not worried about miss fatty


----------



## lymorelynn

It's not going to be the best diet in the world but if they won't eat anything else I'd stick to it.


----------



## MollyMilo

Haha yes, well knowing my Two this feeding plan will only last a few weeks 

They like keeping me on my toes


----------



## Meezey

have to say neither of my two are over keen on wet foods,they will shout for it but then they will just nibble at it, and now the kittens normally polish the rest of it off, they all love the RC Siamese dry food though


----------



## MollyMilo

Meezey said:


> have to say neither of my two are over keen on wet foods,they will shout for it but then they will just nibble at it, and now the kittens normally polish the rest of it off, they all love the RC Siamese dry food though


The new babies may change the big boy's ways


----------



## HannahKate

Look how close they are! Reuben hisses every now and again and keeps up a constant grumble but Ronnie has been very good. He only hissed when Reub bopped him on the head.


----------



## Rraa

All these lovely meezer babes are so sweet and their faces are all distinct - each shows a personality of his or her own. I think this is why, once smitten with the love of a siamese, you just cannot live without them. Each cat I have ever had the privelidge of sharing my life with is always going to stay in my memory, in my heart. I have three lively girls now keeping me busy. Two of my siamese are now over Rainbow Bridge, along with my Maine Coon boy and a very sweet jellicle, black and white cat - my first ever feline - all these furbabies will always be remembered.









Adentam Iasmine Poppy, 9 Feb 1998 - 28 July 2010









Adentam Jamimah Zoe, 9 Feb 1998 - 11 Sept 2008


----------



## lymorelynn

Just beautiful Raa :001_wub:


----------



## Meezey

Stunning x


----------



## sharonbee

Rita I love the pic of Jamimah, really stunning, was she a seal tabby point?


----------



## JordanRose

Beautiful! :001_wub: I hope you're sleeping well, girls x


----------



## Ringypie

Ahhh it's been a few days since I looked at this thread. So delighted to see lots more pics  they are all SO gorgeous!

Poor Parsnip fell in the bath the other night as it was draining. I know I shouldn't laugh but he looked so disgusted as he presented himself soggily to me like he was asking me to HELP! It was his own fault though, I removed him several times but he was determined that the bubbles needed to be taught a lesson!


----------



## MollyMilo

Beautiful girls RAa

They died so young though


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> Ahhh it's been a few days since I looked at this thread. So delighted to see lots more pics  they are all SO gorgeous!
> 
> Poor Parsnip fell in the bath the other night as it was draining. I know I shouldn't laugh but he looked so disgusted as he presented himself soggily to me like he was asking me to HELP! It was his own fault though, I removed him several times but he was determined that the bubbles needed to be taught a lesson!


Haha oh poor Parsnip


----------



## Ringypie

He had to have cuddles to help him recover....








Not the best pic - but he snuggles in like a baby. I've never known a cat who cuddles like he does. Either with his paws up on my shoulder or sat back in the crook of my arm. He seems to prefer these to a normal lap. Love him so much!:001_wub:


----------



## simplysardonic

Some more of Phoenix in the last couple of days. I love this girl:001_wub:









Being a student









Tonight









































My son playing with Phoenix & Kalli


----------



## Lunabuma

I think I've said this before but I love this thread :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

I'm off today! so Lynn, you can tell Mai Tai that she can have her babies whenever she wants now 

Any sign?


----------



## Biawhiska

Gloria. Sadly she died last December aged 2.5years.


----------



## simplysardonic

Biawhiska said:


> Gloria. Sadly she died last December aged 2.5years.


So very sorry  she looks a lovely girl


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> I'm off today! so Lynn, you can tell Mai Tai that she can have her babies whenever she wants now
> 
> Any sign?


Not really yet  She's had a dig around in the secondary nest (which I would rather she didn't use) and sort of peered into the main one but no sign of anything further.
Hope Sharonbee is getting on better with Whispa :yesnod:


----------



## Biawhiska

simplysardonic said:


> So very sorry  she looks a lovely girl


Thank you. She was our favourite cat. We have other Siamese but she was just amazing. Miss her loads.


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Not really yet  She's had a dig around in the secondary nest (which I would rather she didn't use) and sort of peered into the main one but no sign of anything further.
> Hope Sharonbee is getting on better with Whispa :yesnod:


As yes, lots of gorgeous babies due. Wispa looks ready to pop!


----------



## Meezey

MollyMilo said:


> As yes, lots of gorgeous babies due. Wispa looks ready to pop!


and I refuse to look at any pointy Lilac girlie pictures from anyone's litter no no no refuse to do it, I won't I shan't and I can't lol :001_tt2:

But on a serious note hope all the births go well, and the Mum's and babies are all fit and healthy :001_wub:

and ok I might just look at the pics :sneaky2:


----------



## Ringypie

How exciting! It's making me all kitten-broody again 

Very best wishes to all the mums- to-be -and their human mums too!


----------



## Notnowbernard

Biawhiska said:


> Gloria. Sadly she died last December aged 2.5years.


She's beautiful, Biawhiska. So sad when they pass so young.


----------



## Biawhiska

Notnowbernard said:


> She's beautiful, Biawhiska. So sad when they pass so young.


Thank you


----------



## Ringypie

Is it just me... or are Siameses experts in 'Righteous Indignation?'

When hubby and I do anything he doesn't approve of - getting ready to go out or to bed (Parsnip doesn't come to bed with us), we get shouted at and he suddenly needs to be picked up and cuddled. If I have a soak in the bath he shouts and grumbles at me while walking up and down the side of the bath. Hoovering - he retreats to a safe distance. But for all of these, it's the look of 'how could you' on his face that is so amazingly human.
Luckily he doensn't hold a grudge and we are forgiven as soon as his cuddle quota has been refilled.


----------



## Ringypie

Parsnip doesn't mind cold weather as long as his needs are catered for....


----------



## Ringypie

Happy to share his cozy place with Flint


----------



## HannahKate

Aw. Parsnip looks very cosy there. Reub is a big fan of a nice wood burning stove too. Don't have one in my flat so he has to make do with a radiator bed shared with the kitten.


----------



## simplysardonic

Ringypie said:


> Happy to share his cozy place with Flint
> View attachment 108871


What a sweet picture


----------



## lymorelynn

Gorgeous photos Ringypie :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

HannahKate said:


> Aw. Parsnip looks very cosy there. Reub is a big fan of a nice wood burning stove too. Don't have one in my flat so he has to make do with a radiator bed shared with the kitten.


Ooooh, I think that would make a nice photo


----------



## MollyMilo

RP that photo is gorgeous!! Looks so cosy


----------



## simplysardonic

Phoenix Meezercat's in for her spay tomorrow *bites nails* I know it's a routine op but I still worry about them while they're away 

Then next Wednesday the pup's in for her spay & in a few weeks Priscilla-Khaos will go for hers.

I don't think I can cope with 3 convalescing females all at once


----------



## lymorelynn

Aw big purrs for them all  Rosie will be going in about 3 weeks time and then Mai Tai will be in a few weeks after that


----------



## Meezey

simplysardonic said:


> Phoenix Meezercat's in for her spay tomorrow *bites nails* I know it's a routine op but I still worry about them while they're away
> 
> Then next Wednesday the pup's in for her spay & in a few weeks Priscilla-Khaos will go for hers.
> 
> I don't think I can cope with 3 convalescing females all at once


I think it bothers us all more than them, never cease to amaze me how cats and dogs seem to just get on with it after being neutered or Spayed, if it was a human they would be lying round for weeks looking for sympathy god and a human male wouldn't move for year, hmmm can think of plenty of men who should be neutered lol The kittens are being booked in next month and I know I'll be worried sick.

So hugs for you and them ((hugs))


----------



## HannahKate

MollyMilo said:


> Ooooh, I think that would make a nice photo


There you go, and another one just for luck.


----------



## lymorelynn

Young Ronnie is gorgeous Hannahkate :001_wub: and he and Reuben look very settled together :thumbup1:


----------



## JordanRose

simplysardonic said:


> Phoenix Meezercat's in for her spay tomorrow *bites nails* I know it's a routine op but I still worry about them while they're away
> 
> Then next Wednesday the pup's in for her spay & in a few weeks Priscilla-Khaos will go for hers.
> 
> I don't think I can cope with 3 convalescing females all at once


Lots of good luck vibes coming your way! (And hugs. Lots of hugs!)



HannahKate said:


> There you go, and another one just for luck.


Oh, look! They're in luuuurve :001_wub:


----------



## Ringypie

simplysardonic said:


> Phoenix Meezercat's in for her spay tomorrow *bites nails* I know it's a routine op but I still worry about them while they're away
> 
> Then next Wednesday the pup's in for her spay & in a few weeks Priscilla-Khaos will go for hers.
> 
> I don't think I can cope with 3 convalescing females all at once


Lots of love and purrs and good vibes from us - hope to all goes well and the ladies have a speedy recovery.


----------



## PixieMax

Oh my gosh! Siamese are just beautiful!


----------



## Ringypie

HannahKate said:


> There you go, and another one just for luck.


Ohhhhh aren't they gorgeous!

Parsnip has a new toy... I couldn't resist buying him a new shiny








This means we have spent the whole evening playing fetch!


----------



## MollyMilo

HannahKate said:


> There you go, and another one just for luck.


Perfect


----------



## MollyMilo

Posting this photo in here, so it doesn't get lost


----------



## Meezey

God I love Siamese aren't they all just Amazing looking :001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose

Keep meaning to post this for you all- February on my calendar:








:001_wub:

Also, as Spooks hasn't featured for a little while, a nice one of him posing-









And this one which I have already posted but really like


----------



## MollyMilo

Meezey said:


> God I love Siamese aren't they all just Amazing looking :001_wub:


I can't get enough of them!

True addiction


----------



## MollyMilo

Jordan that photo of you and spooks is the best ever!!


----------



## simplysardonic

Hello all, Phoenix is home & she's now spayed & chipped:thumbup1:

She has a buster collar, but isn't wearing it as I can't get it to stay on, even with a collar on. I tried to put it on as we noticed her licking the wound, but there's no way it'll stay put  so at the moment I'm just keeping an eye on it


----------



## MollyMilo

simplysardonic said:


> Hello all, Phoenix is home & she's now spayed & chipped:thumbup1:
> 
> She has a buster collar, but isn't wearing it as I can't get it to stay on, even with a collar on. I tried to put it on as we noticed her licking the wound, but there's no way it'll stay put  so at the moment I'm just keeping an eye on it


Goodness they grow up so fast!! You just got her!

did you get a midline or flank?

So glad all wnt well xx


----------



## simplysardonic

MollyMilo said:


> Goodness they grow up so fast!! You just got her!
> 
> did you get a midline or flank?
> 
> So glad all wnt well xx


Thanks
It's midline, looks very neat & clean, but I'm quite worried about her licking it as the vet told us not to allow it. We tried putting a newborn baby vest on her but she got it off in no time!

I'm a bit stumped what to do


----------



## MollyMilo

I think perhaps she will have a little lick to get the smell off her and then will leave it alone. 

That is what Molly did 

Also remember she is a meezer, and if she knows you don't want her to lck it she will! They are like children


----------



## MollyMilo

Hmm I wonder if the sweet hearts eyes are open yet .... :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

Maybe  I'll try and get some photos tomorrow 
Perhaps this one, taken by my grand-daughter on Friday, will keep you happy for now


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Maybe  I'll try and get some photos tomorrow
> Perhaps this one, taken by my grand-daughter on Friday, will keep you happy for now


Just look at that little face!!!! :001_wub:

Thanks


----------



## Ringypie

Siamese / alien jigsaw!


----------



## lymorelynn

Pasha was a very good girl today at her very first show - so relaxed  She got two firsts and Best of Breed too :thumbup:


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Pasha was a very good girl today at her very first show - so relaxed  She got two firsts and Best of Breed too :thumbup:


Well done my 2nd fav chocolate lady!!! Ooh she did well, you must be so proud Lynn! :001_tt1:


----------



## lymorelynn

I certainly am  Her lovely breeder was there too and she was just as pleased :thumbup:


----------



## MollyMilo

I forgot all about pashas special day! It did come around fast though


----------



## Ringypie

Ooh well done Pasha! Such a beautiful girl. Bit of a weakness for chocolates here thanks to being owned by one!


----------



## JordanRose

Already said it a couple of times, but well done Pasha!! :thumbup:

Here's a couple of random ones of SpookyPoo for you.

CLOSE UP!









Yuck!!!









And sulking while I clean out the bunnies 









Such a character


----------



## Colette

Love the creepy eyes in that first shot Jordan:yikes:


----------



## JordanRose

Colette said:


> Love the creepy eyes in that first shot Jordan:yikes:


:lol: I love that one too! Makes me giggle- that's what I wake up to most mornings, him looking down on me like that


----------



## HannahKate

I love that first picture of Spooks. That's exactly the look I get from Reuben. I have a very similar photo (slightly less crazy eyes) that I'll have to dig out to show you.


----------



## Ringypie

I have a chocolatey close up. This is when he came to bed for a cuddle and ended up snuggled on my chest staring intently at me


----------



## oliviarussian

Ringypie said:


> View attachment 109666
> 
> 
> I have a chocolatey close up. This is when he came to bed for a cuddle and ended up snuggled on my chest staring intently at me


Fabulous photo! :001_wub: I think chocolates are my favourite!


----------



## lymorelynn

A cute photo for you Siamese fans


----------



## munchkinpie

Gorgeous xxxx


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> A cute photo for you Siamese fans


Oh oh oh! :001_tt1:


----------



## Ringypie

lymorelynn said:


> A cute photo for you Siamese fans


Ohh Lynn I love love love this pic! They are utterly gorgeous :001_tt1:


----------



## JordanRose

I keep coming back to look at it! Such a wonderful picture- absolutely beautiful! :001_wub:


----------



## Meezey

I just think this is too cute ( no other reason for posting it other that that lol )

IssyWissy call snuggled up in OH dressing gown.... :001_wub: Ickle Cutey :001_wub:


----------



## Ringypie

This evening I have mostly been wearing a Siamese scarf








I have never met such a loving, people orientated cat as Parsnip :001_wub:


----------



## HeartofClass

I have a question - how common would you say the Siamese are in GCCF? I mean, compared to other breeds, are there a lot of GCCF registered Siamese breeders in the UK?


----------



## lymorelynn

HeartofClass said:


> I have a question - how common would you say the Siamese are in GCCF? I mean, compared to other breeds, are there a lot of GCCF registered Siamese breeders in the UK?


Yes. I don't know in comparison to other breeds but Siamese are still a very popular breed.


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Yes. I don't know in comparison to other breeds but Siamese are still a very popular breed.


Yes  Are you thinking of joining us HC?


----------



## HeartofClass

Interesting. I ask because I've been to quite a few FIFe shows recently (in three different countries in Europe) and it has just occured to me that I only saw the Siamese participate at two of them - one was a world show that only happens once a year and is a huuuuge event, and the other was a show that was also quite big in comparison to "regular" shows. In the past, the Siamese were, along with Persians, one on the most common breeds around here. And now  Well, unless of course we count in all the moggies that happen to be colorpoint with blue eyes and most people refer to as Siamese - in this case, there are a ton of Siamese around here


----------



## Treaclesmum

HeartofClass said:


> Interesting. I ask because I've been to quite a few FIFe shows recently (in three different countries in Europe) and it has just occured to me that I only saw the Siamese participate at two of them - one was a world show that only happens once a year and is a huuuuge event, and the other was a show that was also quite big in comparison to "regular" shows. In the past, the Siamese were, along with Persians, one on the most common breeds around here. And now  Well, unless of course we count in all the moggies that happen to be colorpoint with blue eyes and most people refer to as Siamese - in this case, there are a ton of Siamese around here


I didn't know you could even get colourpoint moggies with blue eyes............  

I know you can get this colour scheme in other breeds besides Siamese, but I'm sure it's not possible in moggies!!!


----------



## HeartofClass

Ahhh MollyMilo... I've said this once already, and it's still true... This forum is responsible for infecting me with the Siamese virus :incazzato: I used to say I don't like the Siamese breed and that they're among my least favourite breeds. And now? A Siamese kitten is "on my list" - if you know what I mean


----------



## MollyMilo

HeartofClass said:


> Ahhh MollyMilo... I've said this once already, and it's still true... This forum is responsible for infecting me with the Siamese virus :incazzato: I used to say I don't like the Siamese breed and that they're among my least favourite breeds. And now? A Siamese kitten is "on my list" - if you know what I mean


Getting close eh? All good stuff


----------



## lymorelynn

I have to say I've never seen any colourpoint moggies though I do know of one being found abandoned with its non-pointed mum a few years ago.
There are perhaps fewer Siamese at shows than in the past and other breeds seem to be gaining in popularity but there are still plenty of Meezers out there


----------



## HeartofClass

Treaclesmum said:


> I didn't know you could even get colourpoint moggies with blue eyes............
> 
> I know you can get this colour scheme in other breeds besides Siamese, but I'm sure it's not possible in moggies!!!


Why wouldn't it be possible


----------



## Treaclesmum

HeartofClass said:


> Why wouldn't it be possible


I believe it was mentioned on here a few months ago that it would be impossible, or almost impossible, to get the genetic combination to cause colourpoints with blue eyes in moggies. I think Spid said something along those lines, she does know alot about genetics. I'm not sure of how the genes work for colourpointing or blue eyes so I don't know the technical explanation!


----------



## HeartofClass

I see. Well, I've seen quite a few.... Most of them don't look extremely colour-pointed, but they are. Okay, that probably doesn't make any sense... See what I mean - this is one of the ones that I rehomed (she was found abandoned, incredibly neglected and pregnant):


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

Awww there are some more gorgeous meezers in the thread now. Oh how i love them all.:drool:


----------



## lymorelynn

What a pretty cat :001_wub: Such a shame  
To get colour points you need to have two copies of the colour point gene which makes them less common in moggies (not sure how the blue eyes works - I can only just cope with basic colour genetics ) If you have quite a lot in your area I would imagine they are all related someway back.


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

A few pics of mine being cuddly


----------



## Meezey

louise cat crazy lady said:


> A few pics of mine being cuddly


:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Aurelie

Just wanted to pop one on of Nancy enjoying some sunshine  she is nearly one now. If I want a kitten at the end of the summer I need to start searching for a Tonk soon, the only concern I feel is that everything so relaxed and comfortable between Nancy and Claude now - I do worry slightly about stirring everything up again and the potential for problems.


----------



## Meezey

Beautiful picture :001_wub:


----------



## munchkinpie

Thought I'd better add roman aka moosie face


----------



## Aurelie

munchkinpie said:


> Thought I'd better add roman aka moosie face


Nope, not enough - more photos of Roman please :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## munchkinpie

Ok then..... You asked for it!!!!


----------



## Aurelie

I love him, he really looks like a cheeky little boy cat too. Definitely my current top kitten to catnap :001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose

Aww, Roman you cutie! :001_wub: Love the one of him and Reo chilling out together 

And Aurelie, Nancy is just stunning!! Looking forward to tomorrow and meeting some Burmeezles- including Chiantina's Darcy!


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> Aww, Roman you cutie! :001_wub: Love the one of him and Reo chilling out together
> 
> And Aurelie, Nancy is just stunning!! Looking forward to tomorrow and meeting some Burmeezles- including Chiantina's Darcy!


You lucky thing!


----------



## munchkinpie

Mmm cheeky ? More wild and bonkers. Poor Reo doesn't get a minute.


----------



## MollyMilo

Nancy is such a beautiful young lady! 
I also sometimes wonder if 3 would upset things with Molly and Milo, especially as they are brother and sister , glued at the hip most of the time.
I am enjoying them both so much, my litte boy and my little girl. 
I'm actually thinking of staying at two meezers


----------



## MollyMilo

munchkinpie said:


> Ok then..... You asked for it!!!!


Roman, Is cutest little boy ever!!!


----------



## munchkinpie

Roman is the wildest little boy ever!! Nothing like Reo was, he was a laid back kitten. Roman is constant, his routine is eat, nap, play, eat, play, play play, eat, nap, play and then sleep!!! And a midnight munch too...


----------



## MollyMilo

Happy Mother's Day!

Saw this on fb


----------



## munchkinpie

I have some of Suzanne's original art. I love her work.


----------



## MollyMilo

munchkinpie said:


> I have some of Suzanne's original art. I love her work.


I'd love to fill my walls with Siamese art work


----------



## munchkinpie

I have a a few lovely pieces but need to wait until our room is decorated before putting them up.


----------



## MollyMilo

Just scanning pets4homes and came across these 3 Siamese cats for adoption/sale

They have a blog and everything, they must find a home all together. bingo and 
Bongo are brothers but then Bongo went missing ( he's an explorer ) for 6 months!! The lady then got Molly who was the same age and ended up with 3 cats.

It's all in the blog  I feel like I know them after 2 hours read 

Just hope they find a home all together, wonder why they are being rehomed.

3 Siamese Cats For Adoption - All 6 Years Old - | Hove, East Sussex | Pets4Homes


----------



## Ringypie

What a shame - giving up Parsnip would be like ripping a part of me away 

I do hope they find a lovely forever home


----------



## JordanRose

I hope that lovely trio find a forever home soon, bless them!

Now, who wants Spooks pics (again!)?


----------



## Lunabuma

I don't think we can get enough of spooks. Please never stop posting pictures of him!


----------



## MollyMilo

I love spooks! :001_tt1:

Those Siamese that need rehomng, did you read their blogs?
So Siamesey 

The blog suddenly stopped in 2011 and now the cats need rehoming, hope the owner is ok..


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> I love spooks! :001_tt1:
> 
> Those Siamese that need rehomng, did you read their blogs?
> So Siamesey
> 
> The blog suddenly stopped in 2011 and now the cats need rehoming, hope the owner is ok..


I've not read it yet but will do! 

I hope they're ok, too. They sound like they've been well loved- I feel for the owners


----------



## MollyMilo

I nearly forgot today is the 15th March!

I've Been m&m's slave for exactly a year!!

Today is gotcha day!!!!


----------



## oliviarussian

I love this Siamese thread (even tho' I'm not in the club ) Such beautiful photos.... I really am quite envious!

I'm thinking of setting one up for Russian Blues! :blink::blink: ..... But it would just me..... talking to myself..... sharing photos that I took myself.... responding to my own comments!!!! :confused1::confused1::confused1: Billy No Mates!

Any chance you could make me a special honorary member?


----------



## MollyMilo

oliviarussian said:


> I love this Siamese thread (even tho' I'm not in the club ) Such beautiful photos.... I really am quite envious!
> 
> I'm thinking of setting one up for Russian Blues! :blink::blink: ..... But it would just me..... talking to myself..... sharing photos that I took myself.... responding to my own comments!!!! :confused1::confused1::confused1: Billy No Mates!
> 
> Any chance you could make me a special honorary member?


Of course!! This is for anyone that loves and appreciates Siamese/oriental 

Mika can be a russian bluemeeze 
You are very very welcome OR! x


----------



## oliviarussian

MollyMilo said:


> Of course!! This is for anyone that loves and appreciates Siamese/oriental
> 
> Mika can be a russian bluemeeze
> You are very very welcome OR! x


Thank you but does that mean I can post photos?

Mika nervously peeks head out of cave at the suggestion! :huh::lol::lol: uh-oh!!


----------



## lymorelynn

We welcome any photos of the gorgeous Mika :001_tt1:


----------



## MollyMilo

oliviarussian said:


> Thank you but does that mean I can post photos?
> 
> Mika nervously peeks head out of cave at the suggestion! :huh::lol::lol: uh-oh!!


Love Mika!!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

So post away!!!


----------



## Lunabuma

Hello Meezer, Mika and Oriental lovers....

Ziggy and Luna have had to spend the day trapped in the hallway with access only to a spare room so I received an extra extra loud meezy chorus as I came home from work. I'm having walls re-plastered in a couple of rooms and so I currently have no tv and my living room is looking a little bit like a cave. 

I also have no heating :huh: apart from a little fan heater and two cats on my knee to keep me warm. Isn't it just great we love a breed that loves its own kind's company! 

MM -I read the bingmollybongo blog, it was lovely. I wonder what happened the lady that owned them and why they were up for adoption  Hope they find good homes soon.

That's my random we are Siamese if you please update . Over and out. :001_tongue:


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> Hello Meezer, Mika and Oriental lovers....
> 
> Ziggy and Luna have had to spend the day trapped in the hallway with access only to a spare room so I received an extra extra loud meezy chorus as I came home from work. I'm having walls re-plastered in a couple of rooms and so I currently have no tv and my living room is looking a little bit like a cave.
> 
> I also have no heating :huh: apart from a little fan heater and two cats on my knee to keep me warm. Isn't it just great we love a breed that loves its own kind's company!
> 
> MM -I read the bingmollybongo blog, it was lovely. I wonder what happened the lady that owned them and why they were up for adoption  Hope they find good homes soon.
> 
> That's my random we are Siamese if you please update . Over and out. :001_tongue:


Lovely update!! I feel so sorry for you all without heating though brrrr

I do keep wondering about the Siamese up for adoption. Why did the blog stop so suddenly in 2011 after being regularly updated from 2007. Perhaps the sister has been looking after them since then and it's not working out


----------



## sharonbee

Our new girl Xenia, she wouldn't leave the camera strap alone while i took her photo...










Xenia with our much missed Mia and Taylor our White oriental...










Here she is again with Isak, Mia and Taylor...










Xenias tabby point markings are coming very slowly, hopefully in another few weeks she will show her tabby markings even more...


----------



## Ringypie

Sharonbee - they are SO beautiful!

Oliviarussian - this is Parsnip with his older 'brother'









Although Flint is technically a non pedigree oriental (so really a gorgeous Justa with oriental tendencies) - but he was delighted at the idea of some blue company among all these noisy Siameses!


----------



## oliviarussian

Ringypie said:


> Sharonbee - they are SO beautiful!
> 
> Oliviarussian - this is Parsnip with his older 'brother'
> 
> View attachment 110940
> 
> 
> Although Flint is technically a non pedigree oriental (so really a gorgeous Justa with oriental tendencies) - but he was delighted at the idea of some blue company among all these noisy Siameses!


What a fantastic photo! Under the paw! :lol::lol: What a stunning pair! :001_tt1:


----------



## Ringypie

Ahh thank you. My dear Flint is such a good boy - he's put up with the raucous ridiculous wonderful baby Siamese with such long suffering good humour. They are currently charging round the house together bouncing off the walls. I'm so lucky to have them both.








Flint pretending to be a wedding present

No question about who's in charge though, Parsnip may only be about half the size of Flint but he makes up for it in forceful Siameseness!


----------



## Aurelie

Right meezer lovers, I am in a right old pickle. Its a nice pickle to be in but I think it will help to type it out and get some objective opinions. After umming and ahing over it we have decided to get a third and final cat, hopefully to come home when the children go back to school around Sept. I had been rethinking it a bit after Mr A's redundency in Nov (I was a little worried we might have to relocate) but that looks to have been a bit of a blessing now and Mr A is really happy in his new job. I was also worried about upsetting the balance with Claude and Nancy but I think they will be ok. 

I have also started thinking that instead of getting a Tonk which I had planned, maybe our little Siamese obsessed N should have a say this time. I have to admit I like the idea so much! I was desperate for a cat when I was her age and had to wait until I was was 21 so the idea of letting her help in the choosing feels a bit special. We are going to a cat show next week so I will quietly see how she is there. 

Am I just being overly sentimental? I don't mind putting my Tonk plans on the back burner for the right reasons and a Siamese/Oriental is on my cat bucket list so its certainly no sacrifice  

Also, a lot of Siamese breeders state on their websites that they will not sell a kitten to a family with young children - any particular reason for this more with a Siamese over another breed? 

I'm sorry this is such a rambly self indulgent post! Well done for reading, be as blunt as you like


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Right meezer lovers, I am in a right old pickle. Its a nice pickle to be in but I think it will help to type it out and get some objective opinions. After umming and ahing over it we have decided to get a third and final cat, hopefully to come home when the children go back to school around Sept. I had been rethinking it a bit after Mr A's redundency in Nov (I was a little worried we might have to relocate) but that looks to have been a bit of a blessing now and Mr A is really happy in his new job. I was also worried about upsetting the balance with Claude and Nancy but I think they will be ok.
> 
> I have also started thinking that instead of getting a Tonk which I had planned, maybe our little Siamese obsessed N should have a say this time. I have to admit I like the idea so much! I was desperate for a cat when I was her age and had to wait until I was was 21 so the idea of letting her help in the choosing feels a bit special. We are going to a cat show next week so I will quietly see how she is there.
> 
> Am I just being overly sentimental? I don't mind putting my Tonk plans on the back burner for the right reasons and a Siamese/Oriental is on my cat bucket list so its certainly no sacrifice
> 
> Also, a lot of Siamese breeders state on their websites that they will not sell a kitten to a family with young children - any particular reason for this more with a Siamese over another breed?
> 
> I'm sorry this is such a rambly self indulgent post! Well done for reading, be as blunt as you like


So exited!!! :thumbup1:

I never actually lived with a Siamese until I was 13 but was surrounded by them since birth on both sides of the family.

I don't think there would be any issues at all. Just treat your new siamese/oriental exactly they way you brought Nancy into the family. The only thing is Siamese kittens can be tiny tiny so just watch little feet


----------



## lymorelynn

Aurelie said:


> Right meezer lovers, I am in a right old pickle. Its a nice pickle to be in but I think it will help to type it out and get some objective opinions. After umming and ahing over it we have decided to get a third and final cat, hopefully to come home when the children go back to school around Sept. I had been rethinking it a bit after Mr A's redundency in Nov (I was a little worried we might have to relocate) but that looks to have been a bit of a blessing now and Mr A is really happy in his new job. I was also worried about upsetting the balance with Claude and Nancy but I think they will be ok.
> 
> I have also started thinking that instead of getting a Tonk which I had planned, maybe our little Siamese obsessed N should have a say this time. I have to admit I like the idea so much! I was desperate for a cat when I was her age and had to wait until I was was 21 so the idea of letting her help in the choosing feels a bit special. We are going to a cat show next week so I will quietly see how she is there.
> 
> Am I just being overly sentimental? I don't mind putting my Tonk plans on the back burner for the right reasons and a Siamese/Oriental is on my cat bucket list so its certainly no sacrifice
> 
> Also, a lot of Siamese breeders state on their websites that they will not sell a kitten to a family with young children - any particular reason for this more with a Siamese over another breed?
> 
> I'm sorry this is such a rambly self indulgent post! Well done for reading, be as blunt as you like


Yay :thumbup1::thumbup1:
So long as young children understand that kittens are not toys I am happy for mine to go to homes with children - my grandchildren love to play with the kittens  and I think children benefit from having pets. With having you two cats already I can't see why any breeder should object.


----------



## Ringypie

The only issue I could see Parsnip having with children in the house is that he'd wear them out with his constant demands to play lol!


----------



## Lunabuma

Aurelie said:


> Right meezer lovers, I am in a right old pickle. Its a nice pickle to be in but I think it will help to type it out and get some objective opinions. After umming and ahing over it we have decided to get a third and final cat, hopefully to come home when the children go back to school around Sept. I had been rethinking it a bit after Mr A's redundency in Nov (I was a little worried we might have to relocate) but that looks to have been a bit of a blessing now and Mr A is really happy in his new job. I was also worried about upsetting the balance with Claude and Nancy but I think they will be ok.
> 
> I have also started thinking that instead of getting a Tonk which I had planned, maybe our little Siamese obsessed N should have a say this time. I have to admit I like the idea so much! I was desperate for a cat when I was her age and had to wait until I was was 21 so the idea of letting her help in the choosing feels a bit special. We are going to a cat show next week so I will quietly see how she is there.
> 
> Am I just being overly sentimental? I don't mind putting my Tonk plans on the back burner for the right reasons and a Siamese/Oriental is on my cat bucket list so its certainly no sacrifice
> 
> Also, a lot of Siamese breeders state on their websites that they will not sell a kitten to a family with young children - any particular reason for this more with a Siamese over another breed?
> 
> I'm sorry this is such a rambly self indulgent post! Well done for reading, be as blunt as you like


It sounds lovely to let you little one choose.  Tonks look kind of similar to traditional Siamese to me in looks. I imagine your daughter would be just as happy choosing a kitten from a litter, whichever breed you go for.


----------



## Lunabuma

I was just thinking today.... does anyone have a Siamese, other mese or Oriental that is not a knee sitter? 

I was crouched down in the kitchen today with my knees together and back to the cupboards and Luna just jumped up and plonked herself down there as if to say, "thank you slave for presenting a knee for me"


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> I was just thinking today.... does anyone have a Siamese, other mese or Oriental that is not a knee sitter?
> 
> I was crouched down in the kitchen today with my knees together and back to the cupboards and Luna just jumped up and plonked herself down there as if to say, "thank you slave for presenting a knee for me"


Haha 

I was crawling around on my stomach looking for something on my dishwasher thr other day, Milo curled up on my back!!

We are there to serve them


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Right meezer lovers, I am in a right old pickle. Its a nice pickle to be in but I think it will help to type it out and get some objective opinions. After umming and ahing over it we have decided to get a third and final cat, hopefully to come home when the children go back to school around Sept. I had been rethinking it a bit after Mr A's redundency in Nov (I was a little worried we might have to relocate) but that looks to have been a bit of a blessing now and Mr A is really happy in his new job. I was also worried about upsetting the balance with Claude and Nancy but I think they will be ok.
> 
> I have also started thinking that instead of getting a Tonk which I had planned, maybe our little Siamese obsessed N should have a say this time. I have to admit I like the idea so much! I was desperate for a cat when I was her age and had to wait until I was was 21 so the idea of letting her help in the choosing feels a bit special. We are going to a cat show next week so I will quietly see how she is there.
> 
> Am I just being overly sentimental? I don't mind putting my Tonk plans on the back burner for the right reasons and a Siamese/Oriental is on my cat bucket list so its certainly no sacrifice
> 
> Also, a lot of Siamese breeders state on their websites that they will not sell a kitten to a family with young children - any particular reason for this more with a Siamese over another breed?
> 
> I'm sorry this is such a rambly self indulgent post! Well done for reading, be as blunt as you like


Soo..

What are you and your daughter going to concentrate your search on?
Modern/traditional boy/girl stripey or solid?

We can help you choose a good breeder, where are these websites? 

I'm so exited and you haven't even confirmed it yet!


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Haha
> 
> I was crawling around on my stomach looking for something on my dishwasher thr other day, Milo curled up on my back!!
> 
> We are there to serve them


Lol - that reminds of when we had a new radiator fitted at our old house. Mai Tai was only a kitten and a young gas fitter was on his hands and knees half into a cupboard to get the connections in place when she jumped on his back  Poor lad got such a shock and banged his head on the cupboard shelf


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Lol - that reminds of when we had a new radiator fitted at our old house. Mai Tai was only a kitten and a young gas fitter was on his hands and knees half into a cupboard to get the connections in place when she jumped on his back  Poor lad got such a shock and banged his head on the cupboard shelf


:biggrin: oh I can just imagine that!!

That's Hysterical


----------



## Aurelie

Ha ha - it is really exciting! Although I am not going to mention anything to her until after the cat show, I am hoping I'll be able to introduce myself to a couple breeders there, my preference would be either for an oriental or a red tabby pointed boy but again I think I would rather she and I went to see a litter and she fell in love with the kitten that chooses her - I know, I know - definately overthinking it! 

I would love any recommendations!  There is a website I really like the feel of but it stipulates that she doesnt sell to families with very young children, I think I might ring her anyway to see how firm she is on that or if she would consider us. Is it bad form to put her website on here so you can see?


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Ha ha - it is really exciting! Although I am not going to mention anything to her until after the cat show, I am hoping I'll be able to introduce myself to a couple breeders there, my preference would be either for an oriental or a red tabby pointed boy but again I think I would rather she and I went to see a litter and she fell in love with the kitten that chooses her - I know, I know - definately overthinking it!
> 
> I would love any recommendations!  There is a website I really like the feel of but it stipulates that she doesnt sell to families with very young children, I think I might ring her anyway to see how firm she is on that or if she would consider us. Is it bad form to put her website on here so you can see?


Red tabby! Aww :001_wub:

I'm sure there would be no harm in just mentioning the prefix. We can google


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Red tabby! Aww :001_wub:
> 
> I'm sure there would be no harm in just mentioning the prefix. We can google


Ahem, Buuraphaa


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Ahem, Buuraphaa


Had a quick peek  gorgeous

I wonder why they prefer older children 

Noticed they also like enclosed gardens too...


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Had a quick peek  gorgeous
> 
> I wonder why they prefer older children
> 
> Noticed they also like enclosed gardens too...


Aah I didn't see that bit.


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Aah I didn't see that bit.


I'm sure you can work around that too x

Check out b**** they are in Somerset 
Oh and w! they are stunning!!

Ill look for more breeders when I get home tomorrow.

We will find your/N's Floyd!


----------



## JordanRose

Aurelie said:


> Right meezer lovers, I am in a right old pickle. Its a nice pickle to be in but I think it will help to type it out and get some objective opinions. After umming and ahing over it we have decided to get a third and final cat, hopefully to come home when the children go back to school around Sept. I had been rethinking it a bit after Mr A's redundency in Nov (I was a little worried we might have to relocate) but that looks to have been a bit of a blessing now and Mr A is really happy in his new job. I was also worried about upsetting the balance with Claude and Nancy but I think they will be ok.
> 
> I have also started thinking that instead of getting a Tonk which I had planned, maybe our little Siamese obsessed N should have a say this time. I have to admit I like the idea so much! I was desperate for a cat when I was her age and had to wait until I was was 21 so the idea of letting her help in the choosing feels a bit special. We are going to a cat show next week so I will quietly see how she is there.
> 
> Am I just being overly sentimental? I don't mind putting my Tonk plans on the back burner for the right reasons and a Siamese/Oriental is on my cat bucket list so its certainly no sacrifice
> 
> Also, a lot of Siamese breeders state on their websites that they will not sell a kitten to a family with young children - any particular reason for this more with a Siamese over another breed?
> 
> I'm sorry this is such a rambly self indulgent post! Well done for reading, be as blunt as you like


Just seen this!  How wonderful! 

I think it's lovely that you're taking N into account, and the show is definitely a good route to go down. You'll be able to offer breeders your personal situation and circumstances while there, too, and will be showing your interest there and then by making the effort to visit!

Good luck in your search for another noisy companion! I'm sure one will choose you, and you'll wonder why you ever thought it through so much!

Oh, and I've just realised- I don't think I've ever seen any Tonks at shows


----------



## Lunabuma

MollyMilo said:


> I'm sure you can work around that too x
> 
> Check out b**** they are in Somerset
> Oh and w******! they are stunning!!
> 
> Ill look for more breeders when I get home tomorrow.
> 
> We will find your/N's Floyd!


I'd advise that you steer clear of W***** Siamese and Orientals as she doesnt register her Cats or allow you to see the mother (that was my experience) One of my first posts on this forum was about that particular breeder ... She withdrew our reservation after we asked too many 'questions'  She actually told me that she removed the kittens from the mother at 6-8 weeks!!?


----------



## Aurelie

Lunabuma said:


> I'd advise that you steer clear of W******* Siamese and Orientals as she doesnt register her Cats or allow you to see the mother (that was my experience) One of my first posts on this forum was about that particular breeder ... She withdrew our reservation after we asked too many 'questions'  She actually told me that she removed the kittens from the mother at 6-8 weeks!!?
> 
> I knew I had seen W****** on here but couldn't remember why and nothing came up on the search. Thanks for the heads up LB. Do you mind if I ask where you got yours from? You can pm if you don't want to put it on here.


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> Just seen this!  How wonderful!
> 
> I think it's lovely that you're taking N into account, and the show is definitely a good route to go down. You'll be able to offer breeders your personal situation and circumstances while there, too, and will be showing your interest there and then by making the effort to visit!
> 
> Good luck in your search for another noisy companion! I'm sure one will choose you, and you'll wonder why you ever thought it through so much!
> 
> Oh, and I've just realised- I don't think I've ever seen any Tonks at shows


Thanks JR . There were Tonks at the supreme including a lovely big cream boy.


----------



## MollyMilo

Oh my goodness! Thanks for the warning LB! 
Looks can be so deceiving

I did wonder why I'd never heard of them before


----------



## JordanRose

Aurelie said:


> Thanks JR . There were Tonks at the supreme including a lovely big cream boy.


I've maybe just not noticed them  It only occurred to me when you mentioned going to a show!

Perhaps I just get too sucked in by Oris, RBs and MCs


----------



## lymorelynn

Mod hat on here people - can we be careful when mentioning breeders by prefix or name as I don't want any libel issues.

On another note entirely - I have news 
A lady who was going to have my lilac baby has just emailed to say she has been made redundant and feels she can no longer have her  ...... so she will be staying with me as a new queen  Every cloud has a silver lining :thumbup1:


----------



## oliviarussian

lymorelynn said:


> Mod hat on here people - can we be careful when mentioning breeders by prefix or name as I don't want any libel issues.
> 
> On another note entirely - I have news
> A lady who was going to have my lilac baby has just emailed to say she has been made redundant and feels she can no longer have her  ...... so she will be staying with me as a new queen  Every cloud has a silver lining :thumbup1:


:laugh: You sound very happy to be let down at the last moment.... Any excuse to keep your babies! :lol::lol: I would be exactly the same!


----------



## munchkinpie

aurelie how far would you be willing to travel


----------



## Lunabuma

I think Sharonbee has some oriental tabby kittens...

Oriental Kittens For Sale| Oriental Kitten List


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> Mod hat on here people - can we be careful when mentioning breeders by prefix or name as I don't want any libel issues.


Sorry Lynn!


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> On another note entirely - I have news
> A lady who was going to have my lilac baby has just emailed to say she has been made redundant and feels she can no longer have her  ...... so she will be staying with me as a new queen  Every cloud has a silver lining :thumbup1:


Oh I really feel for that poor lady, she must be feeling so disappointed. However lovely news for you and for your little lady who gets to stay home - what will you call her?


----------



## Aurelie

munchkinpie said:


> aurelie how far would you be willing to travel


Munchkinpie, I am in the westcountry so I would be happy to travel a reasonable distance, its more that you usually make two trips with a kitten - one to meet and one to collect and I might struggle a little with that over a long distance as I am not a confident motorway driver (such an annoying thing to be a chicken about!). I am hoping for a late summer kitten to tie in roughly with the children going back to school - as I work from home the kitten would have plenty quiet time to explore the house.


----------



## munchkinpie

i can pm you some breeders i know if want.


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Sorry Lynn!


Slap wrists all around

Sorry Lynn!!!

But what fabulous news about your lilac baby!!!!


----------



## Aurelie

munchkinpie said:


> i can pm you some breeders i know if want.


Thank you that would be lovely


----------



## Lunabuma

Aurelie said:


> Sorry Lynn!


Me three...! (actually I think it should just be me who is)


----------



## lymorelynn

Aurelie said:


> Oh I really feel for that poor lady, she must be feeling so disappointed. However lovely news for you and for your little lady who gets to stay home - what will you call her?


no decision on her name yet. I haven't registered the Lovehearts yet and may change her ped name too (she is In Love at the moment)


----------



## MollyMilo

I've come home from work and Milo has not stopped shouting!! He climbs to the top of the sofa and is howling!

I've done all the usual things, food,litter box, cuddles play time. He is still screaming! He isn't in pain 

Siamese cats are so like babies! 

Do yours do this?


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> no decision on her name yet. I haven't registered the Lovehearts yet and may change her ped name too (she is In Love at the moment)


Ooh I might need to see a photo to remind me


----------



## Lunabuma

MollyMilo said:


> I've come home from work and Milo has not stopped shouting!! He climbs to the top of the sofa and is howling!
> 
> I've done all the usual things, food,litter box, cuddles play time. He is still screaming! He isn't in pain
> 
> Siamese cats are so like babies!
> 
> Do yours do this?


Ziggy does a MEOWEeWoeeeRAUL when he's het up about something or nothin!


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> Ziggy does a MEOWEeWoeeeRAUL when he's het up about something or nothin!


Exactly! Usually reserved for 5am?

Calm has resumed


----------



## sharonbee

Aurelie I breed Siamese and Orientals and have two Oriental girls at the moment looking for homes.

Not sure where you are from or how far you would travel but we are in Derbyshire.

We don't sell to anyone with small children but if they are over ten then we would as they would be more sensible at that age.

The reason for this is we have had children coming here younger and they have wanted to chase them, pick them up without asking, squealing and kicking their legs around giggling, and haven't done as they were told, one little girl wouldn't even stay in the same room as us, we do know of a breeder who let her kitten go to a home with young children and the poor kitten ended up with a broken leg with rough play. I know all children aren't like this but for us be sure and so we don't worry we will only allow them to go to homes with older children.

We had someone coming to view the other day with a ten year old son, he was such a lovely boy, very caring, very well behaved and asked us questions and told us about cats he knew etc. He was very careful as to where he walked as to not tread on them. We know our boy will be loved when he goes to live with them after their second vaccs.

So if your children are at an age where they would be careful and sensible around them we would love to meet you and offer one of our babies. 

If you google Daintipawz you will be able to see our website, we have a kitten blog of the Valentines Litter too.


----------



## oliviarussian

sharonbee said:


> If you google Daintipawz you will be able to see our website, we have a kitten blog of the Valentines Litter too.


I just had a sneaky look at the Valentines blog..... Ooooh just absolutely adorable! Their little personalities are starting to shine through! How has Wispa taken to motherhood? Has she had enough yet? :biggrin:


----------



## Aurelie

sharonbee said:


> Aurelie I breed Siamese and Orientals and have two Oriental girls at the moment looking for homes.
> 
> Not sure where you are from or how far you would travel but we are in Derbyshire.
> 
> We don't sell to anyone with small children but if they are over ten then we would as they would be more sensible at that age.
> 
> The reason for this is we have had children coming here younger and they have wanted to chase them, pick them up without asking, squealing and kicking their legs around giggling, and haven't done as they were told, one little girl wouldn't even stay in the same room as us, we do know of a breeder who let her kitten go to a home with young children and the poor kitten ended up with a broken leg with rough play. I know all children aren't like this but for us be sure and so we don't worry we will only allow them to go to homes with older children.
> 
> We had someone coming to view the other day with a ten year old son, he was such a lovely boy, very caring, very well behaved and asked us questions and told us about cats he knew etc. He was very careful as to where he walked as to not tread on them. We know our boy will be loved when he goes to live with them after their second vaccs.
> 
> So if your children are at an age where they would be careful and sensible around them we would love to meet you and offer one of our babies.
> 
> If you google Daintipawz you will be able to see our website, we have a kitten blog of the Valentines Litter too.


Thanks Sharonbee,
My children are five and nearly three so a little too young for you - although mine have been taught to be respectful of the cats and are not allowed to pick them up, I am aware that this is certainly not the case in every family and I completely understand your decision - you need peace of mind when you send a kitten to a new home . I am also way down in the west country.

You do have a lovely website, I really enjoyed looking at it and it is very user friendly.

This is my son with Nancy


----------



## MollyMilo

So Aurelie....

What breed has N chosen for your Floyd?


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> So Aurelie....
> 
> What breed has N chosen for your Floyd?


She kept going back to the showshoe exhibit, so after about three times I asked her what it was about the snowshoe cat that she liked and she replied "the purple curtains with diamonds on them" - it was the cage she liked! :lol:

She was very taken with a seal pointed kitten that seemed to feel the same way about her and she liked the red ori she stroked but I think her vote is with the Siamese 

I also met one of the breeders whose website stipulated no young children and after chatting she said that she would be happy to sell me a kitten as our children are used to cats but I think our timings don't match up. Either way I am really enjoying the search


----------



## munchkinpie

Were any of the breeders I mentioned close enough? Was that a fife show you were at?


----------



## Aurelie

Munchkinpie the Bristol breeder is definately close enough and is on the list  It was the Kernow Cat Club show in Exeter we went to yesterday.


----------



## JordanRose

Great to hear she's still in love with the Meezers, Aurelie! You must be so excited!! Your home will be complete with a Siamese!

Here's some recent arty Spooks pics. I love him more every single day :001_wub:


You rang? by spookybabbits, on Flickr

Profile by spookybabbits, on Flickr

His Most Handsome Spooks by spookybabbits, on Flickr

Close up Profile by spookybabbits, on Flickr

Amazing how different he looks in different lights!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> She kept going back to the showshoe exhibit, so after about three times I asked her what it was about the snowshoe cat that she liked and she replied "the purple curtains with diamonds on them" - it was the cage she liked! :lol:
> 
> She was very taken with a seal pointed kitten that seemed to feel the same way about her and she liked the red ori she stroked but I think her vote is with the Siamese
> 
> I also met one of the breeders whose website stipulated no young children and after chatting she said that she would be happy to sell me a kitten as our children are used to cats but I think our timings don't match up. Either way I am really enjoying the search


This is so very exiting!!! Can't wait to watch the developments unfold


----------



## Little-moomin

Spooks is gorrrrgeeeeous! :001_wub:

Is he a Seal point? 

I do love this one of my Sydpop


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> Great to hear she's still in love with the Meezers, Aurelie! You must be so excited!! Your home will be complete with a Siamese!
> 
> Here's some recent arty Spooks pics. I love him more every single day :001_wub:
> 
> 
> You rang? by spookybabbits, on Flickr
> 
> Profile by spookybabbits, on Flickr
> 
> His Most Handsome Spooks by spookybabbits, on Flickr
> 
> Close up Profile by spookybabbits, on Flickr
> 
> Amazing how different he looks in different lights!


I suspect it will be a noisy home! Like the photos of Spooks - the last one is my favourite


----------



## JordanRose

Noisy homes are the best kinds of homes! 

Love that pic of Sydney, Leah! He looks very elegant sat on his rock. Is he a choccy? :001_wub: Spooks is indeed a Seal Point!


----------



## Little-moomin

Spooks is a little handsome chum! Yes he is! He's my little chocolate humbug!


----------



## sharonchilds

Spookylisious (prob not spelt right, but you know what i mean)


----------



## sharonbee

Aurelie said:


> Thanks Sharonbee,
> My children are five and nearly three so a little too young for you - although mine have been taught to be respectful of the cats and are not allowed to pick them up, I am aware that this is certainly not the case in every family and I completely understand your decision - you need peace of mind when you send a kitten to a new home . I am also way down in the west country.
> 
> You do have a lovely website, I really enjoyed looking at it and it is very user friendly.
> 
> This is my son with Nancy


Thankyou for the compliments Aurelie, sorry it has taken me a while to reply, I just don't seem to have enough hours or even enough days lately to be able to come on the forum regularly, seems like ages since I have had some time to myself. I'm pleased you like the website, we try to keep the kitten blog upto date too, all the kittens are now weaned and eating 4 meals per day and having mums milk when she lets them, she is just comfort feeding now for a few seconds here and there, all kittens are litter trained too.

Your son looks lovely, he looks like he loves animals, our grand daughter came on Saturday who is 3 and she is much more gentle now around the kittens and cats.

We have just one kitten left, she is Rosie but she isn't as boisterous as her siblings and is quite a bit smaller too, we are thinking she would be best placed with a retired lady if possible or a quiet household.

Wispa has had enough now and prefers to spend most of her time with the other cats but will go up to her babies every now and then, give them a wash, a comfort feed and then within ten minutes she is back down stairs.


----------



## Lunabuma

This is a post for the sake of posting..... (1000 posts).......

I think I'm a PF and we are siamese if you please addict.


----------



## JordanRose

Lunabuma said:


> This is a post for the sake of posting..... (1000 posts).......
> 
> I think I'm a PF and we are siamese if you please addict.


Well, let me feed your addiction-


Wowl by spookybabbits, on Flickr


Mr Blue Eyes by spookybabbits, on Flickr

I love the white flecks he has going on at the moment- apparently, it's likely to do with temperature. As he's had an infection in his eye, it's become warm and so his fur's lightened. Fascinating!!


----------



## MollyMilo

Gorgeous photos of spooks! He is so photogenic 

Did you enter him for a show yet?

Congratulations LB! VIP VIP hurray


----------



## sharonbee

Loving everyones pics here, just beautiful, all of them.

Spooks is stunning, love his eyes they really show up well, when we had Mia a chocolate point her eyes were really small and you could hardly see them on photos as you could guarantee she would close them or nearly close them when we clicked the camera.


----------



## Ringypie

Is it just Parsnip... Or are all Siameses more like a gremlin / monkey / child combo of wonderful loving mischief? It's like having another purrson in the house


----------



## Ringypie

Just to prove he doesn't spend ALL his time in ridiculous poses!


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> View attachment 111918
> 
> 
> Is it just Parsnip... Or are all Siameses more like a gremlin / monkey / child combo of wonderful loving mischief? It's like having another purrson in the house


Love him! :001_wub:


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> Love him! :001_wub:


I can't believe he will be 1 next month! My babycat won't be a baby any more!


----------



## Lunabuma

Ringypie said:


> View attachment 111918
> 
> 
> Is it just Parsnip... Or are all Siameses more like a gremlin / monkey / child combo of wonderful loving mischief? It's like having another purrson in the house


He's a gorgeous gremlin


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> I can't believe he will be 1 next month! My babycat won't be a baby any more!


No, he won't be a baby anymore but he will still act like one!


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> No, he won't be a baby anymore but he will still act like one!


I can't imagine him ever growing up lol. He's purrfect as he is :001_wub: (remind me of this when he's doing wall of death around the house making motorbike sound effects - at the moment he is fast asleep squidged up on my lap with Flint)


----------



## Lunabuma

Ringypie said:


> I can't imagine him ever growing up lol. He's purrfect as he is :001_wub: (remind me of this when he's doing wall of death around the house making motorbike sound effects - at the moment he is fast asleep squidged up on my lap with Flint)


:lol: :lol: Ziggy does chewbacca noises and sort of huffs and puffs when he goes on one


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Gorgeous photos of spooks! He is so photogenic
> 
> Did you enter him for a show yet?
> 
> Congratulations LB! VIP VIP hurray


Only just seen this! 

I've decided not to show him, as realistically he won't like it  Will save that for future cats, and visit shows without the stress 



sharonbee said:


> Loving everyones pics here, just beautiful, all of them.
> 
> Spooks is stunning, love his eyes they really show up well, when we had Mia a chocolate point her eyes were really small and you could hardly see them on photos as you could guarantee she would close them or nearly close them when we clicked the camera.


Thank you!  It's difficult to capture their eyes, isn't it? All about lighting and angles. I never use a flash, unless I'm doing action shots 



Ringypie said:


> View attachment 111918
> 
> 
> Is it just Parsnip... Or are all Siameses more like a gremlin / monkey / child combo of wonderful loving mischief? It's like having another purrson in the house


LOVE this pic! :lol:


----------



## Ringypie

Lunabuma said:


> :lol: :lol: Ziggy does chewbacca noises and sort of huffs and puffs when he goes on one


Parsnip does funny huffs too, sounds almost like he's trying to woof! The vocal range of a Siamese really is phenomenal isn't it, a full range of warbles, trills, squeaks, wails, buzzes, huffs and shrieks - but he NEVER miaows. What about everyone else?


----------



## Aurelie

Ok folks, please can I have your favourite and least favourite things about Siamese/Orientals that you think are specific to the breed? 

Also do you think Meezers/Oris more than other breeds are more focused on one person rather than everyone in the household?


----------



## lymorelynn

Siamese can be demanding, attention seeking and noisy - and that's just the good points :smilewinkgrin:
Seriously, all of the above are true but they can also be incredibly affectionate, loyal, loving and playful. They seem to remain playful for many years and I think they enjoy the company of other cats too. They can be 'one-man-cats' - or one woman for that matter  - but my girls seem to be happy with most people.


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> Siamese can be demanding, attention seeking and noisy - and that's just the good points :smilewinkgrin:
> Seriously, all of the above are true but they can also be incredibly affectionate, loyal, loving and playful. They seem to remain playful for many years and I think they enjoy the company of other cats too. They can be 'one-man-cats' - or one woman for that matter  - but my girls seem to be happy with most people.


Thanks Lynn


----------



## Ringypie

lymorelynn said:


> Siamese can be demanding, attention seeking and noisy - and that's just the good points :smilewinkgrin:
> Seriously, all of the above are true but they can also be incredibly affectionate, loyal, loving and playful. They seem to remain playful for many years and I think they enjoy the company of other cats too. They can be 'one-man-cats' - or one woman for that matter  - but my girls seem to be happy with most people.


Exactly this! Parsnip is so very demanding - we like it because he wants to interact and be part of everything - he really is like having another person around. However I can imagine this could not be to everyone's tastes! For example when I got up this morning (he doesn't sleep in the bedroom) he jumped up on my shoulder for cuddles so I had to make my cuppa wearing him like a scarf - because when I put him down he started grizzling. He can be very 'I need attention and I need it NOW!' And if you don't stop and play with him or give him a cuddle he goes and does something naughty. Again this isn't a problem for us as he has us well trained to cater for his needs - but I can see the potential for behavioural problems developing in an effort to get the attention he wants if you weren't prepared to give it to him! I think it definitely helps having another cat as he does like spending time snuggled up or playing with Flint.
We have found that he seems to split his demands between hubby and I so he isn't really a one person cat - but he is very suspicious of strangers which is funny because he is (and always has been since the day he erupted into our lives) a very confident little bean.
He is is just wonderful - and I cannot imagine life without a Siamese in it!


----------



## Aurelie

Ringypie said:


> Exactly this! Parsnip is so very demanding - we like it because he wants to interact and be part of everything - he really is like having another person around. However I can imagine this could not be to everyone's tastes! For example when I got up this morning (he doesn't sleep in the bedroom) he jumped up on my shoulder for cuddles so I had to make my cuppa wearing him like a scarf - because when I put him down he started grizzling. He can be very 'I need attention and I need it NOW!' And if you don't stop and play with him or give him a cuddle he goes and does something naughty. Again this isn't a problem for us as he has us well trained to cater for his needs - but I can see the potential for behavioural problems developing in an effort to get the attention he wants if you weren't prepared to give it to him! I think it definitely helps having another cat as he does like spending time snuggled up or playing with Flint.
> We have found that he seems to split his demands between hubby and I so he isn't really a one person cat - but he is very suspicious of strangers which is funny because he is (and always has been since the day he erupted into our lives) a very confident little bean.
> He is is just wonderful - and I cannot imagine life without a Siamese in it!


He sounds perfect! I went to sleep with my Burmese parrotcat balanced in my shoulder last night so I should imagine a Siamese will fit right in


----------



## JordanRose

Aurelie said:


> Ok folks, please can I have your favourite and least favourite things about Siamese/Orientals that you think are specific to the breed?
> 
> Also do you think Meezers/Oris more than other breeds are more focused on one person rather than everyone in the household?


Lynn and Ringypie have answered this really well  Here's my thoughts (although, a recent thread had people say Spooks is technically a moggy as I have no papers, so take from this what you want  )-

For me the best and the worst thing is Spooks' affection. I love how he's always genuinely pleased to see me, and he demands attention. Never had another cat like him! He is definitely a one-woman cat, too. He'll sit on others' laps, but only if mine isn't available 

In the same way, this can be tiring at times as he's so loud and boisterous. He also has behavioural issues such as fur plucking and is prone to Anorexia, too- this seems to be a mixture of his past and also attention seeking behaviour (I'm also beginning to wonder if he was maybe taken from Mum too young  ).

Overall, though, these difficulties are nothing! He's wonderful and has converted me to Meezers! 

It seems they generally like other cats, too, and as you know how to classify a good breeder I imagine any kitten you get will be well socialised and will bring you all much joy


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> Lynn and Ringypie have answered this really well  Here's my thoughts (although, a recent thread had people say Spooks is technically a moggy as I have no papers, so take from this what you want  )-
> 
> For me the best and the worst thing is Spooks' affection. I love how he's always genuinely pleased to see me, and he demands attention. Never had another cat like him! He is definitely a one-woman cat, too. He'll sit on others' laps, but only if mine isn't available
> 
> In the same way, this can be tiring at times as he's so loud and boisterous. He also has behavioural issues such as fur plucking and is prone to Anorexia, too- this seems to be a mixture of his past and also attention seeking behaviour (I'm also beginning to wonder if he was maybe taken from Mum too young  ).
> 
> Overall, though, these difficulties are nothing! He's wonderful and has converted me to Meezers!
> 
> It seems they generally like other cats, too, and as you know how to classify a good breeder I imagine any kitten you get will be well socialised and will bring you all much joy


Thanks JR, I haven't seen the other thread and obviously there is nothing wrong with having a lovely moggy but come on! He is one of the meeziest meesers I have ever seen!

I bit the bullet today and put myself on a waiting list (one of Muchkinpie's recommendations) and am waiting for a phonecall from another breeder to go on to her waiting list too .


----------



## munchkinpie

Woohoo I think I know who's list you are on!! Pm me is it does it start with an s x


----------



## oliviarussian

JordanRose said:


> a recent thread had people say Spooks is technically a moggy as I have no papers, so take from this what you want  )-


Ridiculous is what I take from that!!!!!! .....the fact that you you feel you can't 'officially' call him a Siamese cos you haven't got his papers :confused1: and yes I have read the thread but really?


----------



## Aurelie

oliviarussian said:


> Ridiculous is what I take from that!!!!!! .....the fact that you you feel you can't 'officially' call him a Siamese cos you haven't got his papers :confused1: and yes I have read the thread but really?


Where can I go and take a peek at the thread?


----------



## Lunabuma

Aurelie said:


> Thanks JR, I haven't seen the other thread and obviously there is nothing wrong with having a lovely moggy but come on! He is one of the meeziest meesers I have ever seen!
> 
> I bit the bullet today and put myself on a waiting list (one of Muchkinpie's recommendations) and am waiting for a phonecall from another breeder to go on to her waiting list too .


 you won't regret it (promise).

I was trying to think of negatives of owning an Orientals... In a nutshell, they can, at times, be a bit excessively noisey, needy and naughty but personally I love that about them.


----------



## Lunabuma

Humph, Spooks is blatantly has close to if not 100% Siamese genes! He IS Siamese if you please.


----------



## Lunabuma

Aurelie said:


> Where can I go and take a peek at the thread?


Thinking the same thing ..


----------



## Aurelie

Lunabuma said:


> you won't regret it (promise).
> 
> I was trying to think of negatives of owning an Orientals... In a nutshell, they can, at times, be a bit excessively noisey, needy and naughty but personally I love that about them.


I would also put those qualities in the pros box  I am certain we want a boy, N would like it to be called Sparkle or Lola regardless of gender, and I am leaning towards Floyd or Clive.


----------



## oliviarussian

Aurelie said:


> Where can I go and take a peek at the thread?


Here you go
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/298923-there-breed-my-kitty.html


----------



## lymorelynn

Bye bye Mr. Solo  The Napster packed his bags this morning and went off happily :cryin: with his adoring slaves :cryin:


----------



## LyraBella

Oh Lynn! I love Napoleon.

His new slaves are *very* lucky.

Cx


----------



## Aurelie

Oh Lynn, we'll all miss hearing about that chunky, spoilt little singleton :001_wub: I bet he started drafting his demands to his new owners in the car!


----------



## oliviarussian

Bye Bye Napoleon, we will certainly miss having you around but I'm sure you are going to a lovely new home and will be very much loved


----------



## JordanRose

oliviarussian said:


> Ridiculous is what I take from that!!!!!! .....the fact that you you feel you can't 'officially' call him a Siamese cos you haven't got his papers :confused1: and yes I have read the thread but really?





Lunabuma said:


> Humph, Spooks is blatantly has close to if not 100% Siamese genes! He IS Siamese if you please.


I just agreed to disagree.

I've had moggies my whole life and I adore them but really? Spooks hasn't happened spontaneously in a moggy litter. I don't need papers- I have eyes 

He has to have at LEAST one Siamese parent and maybe a Siamese x as the other, potentially. Who knows? Either way, he represents everything that Siamese are, as far as I'm concerned...



lymorelynn said:


> Bye bye Mr. Solo  The Napster packed his bags this morning and went off happily :cryin: with his adoring slaves :cryin:


Blimey, that didn't half go quick!! 

What a lovely picture of him :001_wub: Bye bye, Mr Solo- we will miss hearing about your antics but I know Lynn has raised you fantastically well and your new family will be over the moon to have you in their lives!


----------



## MollyMilo

Bye bye Napoleon! Aww he was a sweetie, I look forward to your new slaves updates 

Jordan, Spooks is no doubt a Siamese through and through!! xxx


----------



## MollyMilo

oliviarussian said:


> Here you go
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/298923-there-breed-my-kitty.html


Sorry Spooks that was me bringing you up into conversation! Sorry my royal meezerness.

There is no way you are not Siamese, this was the point I was trying to make


----------



## Ringypie

Someone said that about my Pasha too - I referred to him as a non pedigree Siamese and was told he's just a moggy. Annoyed me a bit because I wasn't trying to portray him as a perfect model for the breed or anything.







Gone but never forgotten my little angel.

Spooks could hardly be anything but Siamese lol!

Aww good luck in your new home gorgeous Napoleon.


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> Someone said that about my Pasha too - I referred to him as a non pedigree Siamese and was told he's just a moggy. Annoyed me a bit because I wasn't trying to portray him as a perfect model for the breed or anything.
> View attachment 112025
> 
> Gone but never forgotten my little angel.
> 
> Spooks could hardly be anything but Siamese lol!
> 
> Aww good luck in your new home gorgeous Napoleon.


Pasha was gorgeous!! He wasn't a moggy either 

Siamese from the tips of his ears to his tail!

I think as Siamese features are so distinctive, if they look Siamese then they are!


----------



## JordanRose

Ringypie said:


> Someone said that about my Pasha too - I referred to him as a non pedigree Siamese and was told he's just a moggy. Annoyed me a bit because I wasn't trying to portray him as a perfect model for the breed or anything.
> View attachment 112025
> 
> Gone but never forgotten my little angel.
> 
> Spooks could hardly be anything but Siamese lol!
> 
> Aww good luck in your new home gorgeous Napoleon.


Gorgeous boy! :001_wub: He looks like he was a character 

Looks like a Siamese cross- like you say, a 'non-pedigree Siamese'. Not exactly your regular moggy, is he? Looks pretty Meezer-like to me 

The only thing that's not too Siamese is his shape- and even then, he's more like the traditional versions of the breed- Spooks has the slenderness and everything else of modern Meezers.

Moggy indeed! Pah!


----------



## Ringypie

Ahh thanks. He was my little choccyfaced angel - it's his fault that I am a complete Siamese convert!


----------



## MollyMilo

Watch out Bernard, just seen Molly and Milos breeder now has fawn points advertised! I like them, gorgeous 

My girlie colour for next year now is choc tabby, fawn tabby, lilac point or fawn!  still not ready for a blue or seal


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Watch out Bernard, just seen Molly and Milos breeder now has fawn points advertised! I like them, gorgeous
> 
> My girlie colour for next year now is choc tabby, fawn tabby, lilac point or fawn!  still not ready for a blue or seal


Can you ping me the link so that I can have a nose? Please?


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Can you ping me the link so that I can have a nose? Please?


It's very exciting! The breeder brought in a fawn tabby stud and now her girls are producing them! I have two weeks off from next week, so will go over and see her newbies 

Pm sent, but it's far from you Aurielie!


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

I honestly cannot see any down side to having a siamese/oriental. I know they are not to everyones taste, but luckily i like opinionated, naughty, noisy cats and somewhat arrogant cats (none are traits i would like in a man!).

Here are a couple of pics of my little angles (yep meant angle not angel)

Lewey in disguise as a leopard


James, he always has litter on his nose!


Awwww


----------



## sharonbee

Hi Louise, it's lovely to see some pics of James, I remember him and you from the Your Cat forum. 
James is still as gorgeous as ever.

Here is a pic of Xenia, our chocolate tabby Siamese...


----------



## Lunabuma

The first picture this year!


----------



## oliviarussian

Lunabuma said:


> The first picture this year!


WOW!!! :001_tt1::001_tt1: Magnificent cats!


----------



## Aurelie

Lunabuma said:


> The first picture this year!


Christ on a bike, that is an AMAZING picture! :001_wub:


----------



## Aurelie

louise cat crazy lady said:


> I honestly cannot see any down side to having a siamese/oriental. I know they are not to everyones taste, but luckily i like opinionated, naughty, noisy cats and somewhat arrogant cats (none are traits i would like in a man!).
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of my little angles (yep meant angle not angel)
> 
> Lewey in disguise as a leopard
> 
> 
> James, he always has litter on his nose!
> 
> 
> Awwww


Lovely pictures, James is stunning.


----------



## JordanRose

Beautiful pic, Lunabuma! We don't see enough of your wonderful pair :001_wub:


And, just because I'm a bit camera obsessed at the moment, do you have a DSLR? If so, I'm jealous! :sneaky2:


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> The first picture this year!


Stunning!!! 

Molly is jealous of supermodel Luna!! I bet she doesn't weigh 4kg!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Lunabuma said:


> The first picture this year!


Looking very distinguished there


----------



## Ringypie

Ooh they are all so gorgeous!


----------



## simplysardonic

Phoenix update:

Phoenix is currently absolutely over the moon that my daughters are back (they've spent Easter in Canada with their grandad), she has a very close bond with my 13 year old & I swear if cats could smile she'd rival the Cheshire Cat today 


ETA: How ling do Siamese take to darken fully, as Phoenix's body is definitely darker over her flanks now, I know it has something to do with temperature but if anything since the warmer weather she's darkened


----------



## MollyMilo

Molly enjoying some rays! 









Milo next when he stays still!


----------



## MollyMilo

simplysardonic said:


> Phoenix update:
> 
> Phoenix is currently absolutely over the moon that my daughters are back (they've spent Easter in Canada with their grandad), she has a very close bond with my 13 year old & I swear if cats could smile she'd rival the Cheshire Cat today
> 
> ETA: How ling do Siamese take to darken fully, as Phoenix's body is definitely darker over her flanks now, I know it has something to do with temperature but if anything since the warmer weather she's darkened


Can we see the beautiful Phoenix?

I think will my Luci it was 18 months before she was her established colour, but then as you said the weather changed and she changed with it! Sometimes she was very dark and sometimes had a white belly and neck! 

I know with Molly, she is getting darker but still has a way to go so maybe it is 2 years!

milo just slightly lilac on his flanks at 16months,but he's meant to be pale and pasty 

So basically I don't know :001_tt2:


----------



## Lunabuma

MollyMilo said:


> Molly enjoying some rays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milo next when he stays still!


Isn't Molly just gorgeous! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: She looks very happy with herself!

Its funny that you say Luna is a supermodel, she has supermodel eating tendencies and loves to throw up her food, especially after eating grass.

Looking forward to pics of Milo


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> Isn't Molly just gorgeous! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: She looks very happy with herself!
> 
> Its funny that you say Luna is a supermodel, she has supermodel eating tendencies and loves to throw up her food, especially after eating grass.
> 
> Looking forward to pics of Milo


Luna looks great though!

Molly is never sick, she holds everything in that big fat brown tum 

Milo photos will have to wait. He's spent the whole day outside roaming! Well actually I saw him two gardens away watching a man plant in his allotment


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Molly enjoying some rays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milo next when he stays still!


I think she looks tired, why don't you send her down to the westcountry for some sea air?!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> I think she looks tired, why don't you send her down to the westcountry for some sea air?!


She'd love that 

Just think, your meezer might be cooking now!


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> She'd love that
> 
> Just think, your meezer might be cooking now!


Funny you should say that, I have just spoken with a breeder on this very subject. And she does sometimes have reds


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Funny you should say that, I have just spoken with a breeder on this very subject. And she does sometimes have reds


Red points are very special and gorgeous, you lucky lady 
Umm I mean N is a lucky girl


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Red points are very special and gorgeous, you lucky lady
> Umm I mean N is a lucky girl


My crazy little cat lady took her carefully taken cat show pictures into show and tell today, luckily her teacher has cats too so they were well recieved


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> My crazy little cat lady took her carefully taken cat show pictures into show and tell today, luckily her teacher has cats too so they were well recieved


Aww bless


----------



## MollyMilo

As promised, My Milo man


----------



## JordanRose

Ah, gorgeous! :001_wub: I love his schnozzle beak 

I've just taken some similar pics actually, Spooks is LOVING the sun; he's been in various silly positions on his Sunshine perch, as I like to call it :001_wub:


----------



## Lunabuma

MollyMilo said:


> As promised, My Milo man


He's got such a cute salmony pink nose - are his paw pads that colour too?


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Ah, gorgeous! :001_wub: I love his schnozzle beak
> 
> I've just taken some similar pics actually, Spooks is LOVING the sun; he's been in various silly positions on his Sunshine perch, as I like to call it :001_wub:


Milo knows he is gorgeous, might be because I tell him 24/7 

Lets see spooky man!


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> He's got such a cute salmony pink nose - are his paw pads that colour too?


Haha well yes, when they aren't caked in mud


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> As promised, My Milo man


*sigh* I love Milo :001_wub::001_wub:he is such a handsome cat. Can't I just have him? With his colouring he would look great in my lounge


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Milo knows he is gorgeous, might be because I tell him 24/7
> 
> Lets see spooky man!


Well, I have made good progress with my work today so if you insist. A sneak peek:


Laid back by spookybabbits, on Flickr

Zzz by spookybabbits, on Flickr


Hello ladies! by spookybabbits, on Flickr

How much is that kitty in the window? by spookybabbits, on Flickr

(I'll probably do a thread at some point as I took LOADS of piccies!  I did one yesterday though, so will wait a little while. I feel like I post way too many photothreads. I can't help it, though, he's too handsome  )

I've been watching him and having lots of overwhelming surges of love for him. Crazy cat lady? Maybe a little bit...


----------



## lymorelynn

Just sharing a Loveheart on here  Pasha and blue point girl Kiss Me


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Well, I have made good progress with my work today so if you insist. A sneak peek:
> 
> 
> Laid back by spookybabbits, on Flickr
> 
> Zzz by spookybabbits, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! by spookybabbits, on Flickr
> 
> How much is that kitty in the window? by spookybabbits, on Flickr
> 
> (I'll probably do a thread at some point as I took LOADS of piccies!  I did one yesterday though, so will wait a little while. I feel like I post way too many photothreads. I can't help it, though, he's too handsome  )
> 
> I've been watching him and having lots of overwhelming surges of love for him. Crazy cat lady? Maybe a little bit...


Oh I just love the one with the tongue out flat on his back!!

Too much boinking I see


----------



## JordanRose

lymorelynn said:


> Just sharing a Loveheart on here  Pasha and blue point girl Kiss Me


Squeeeee! Gorgeous :001_wub:

I love seeing pics like this- of them snuggling together- I would absolutely love for Spooks to have a partner to cuddle up with. Seeing him with Zebedee shows that he's not the absolute cat hater that I thought he was.

I saw a light there. Maybe he would get on with a friend after all. Just need to convince the mother


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Just sharing a Loveheart on here  Pasha and blue point girl Kiss Me


Beautiful pair!!


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Squeeeee! Gorgeous :001_wub:
> 
> I love seeing pics like this- of them snuggling together- I would absolutely love for Spooks to have a partner to cuddle up with. Seeing him with Zebedee shows that he's not the absolute cat hater that I thought he was.
> 
> I saw a light there. Maybe he would get on with a friend after all. Just need to convince the mother


Sweet little oriental Rosie perhaps?


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> *sigh* I love Milo :001_wub::001_wub:he is such a handsome cat. Can't I just have him? With his colouring he would look great in my lounge


No no no 

Are you totally sure Hertfordshire is too far from Devon?


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Sweet little oriental Rosie perhaps?


I showed her to Mum and I tried the 'but Mum, she needs a home and Spooks gets on with some cats. It'd do him a world of good'.

Nope.

'But I've been thinking about it and I have my 21st birthday money there. I'd love to give Spooks a friend'.

Oh for God sake, Jordan!

rrr:

I have 4 weeks of uni left; maybe she'll have a surge of pride when graduation is on the horizon and make a proposition :ihih:


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> No no no
> 
> Are you totally sure Hertfordshire is too far from Devon?


Unfortunately its too far to take N for such a short trip


----------



## MollyMilo

My Siamese addiction reached new heights yesterday  

I adore Doreen Tovey books and have read them for years, there are a few that are very hard to get hold of but finally I thought enough is enough and bought a used, poor condition book 'cats in concord' for £36 from amazon!!

Could have Been worse, the new good condition one of cats in concord is £500! 
I know its her last book but £500? 


Should be here. Next week 
Fabulous books!! :biggrin5:


----------



## louise cat crazy lady

Lunabuma said:


> The first picture this year!


Superb! They look like they have long spindly legs like my James


----------



## MollyMilo

Today would have been Rhana's 15th Birthday. I try not to mention her too much as I felt very out of control when she was pts at the age of 2 and even now, i get very upset. I had her from Birth, she was Luci's runt of the litter.

It would also have been Blue,mouse,Anton and sticky birthday too. Sadly Blue and Sticky met tragic ends  

I think it's really hit me this year as Luci ( mum) was 15 last year when she died. I keep wondering what happened to the two other kittens. I know they were very loved and had photos and letters for about 1 year then just stopped!! Are they still with us?

My parents still live in the same house, perhaps one day we will hear from them again.

Please do Keep in touch with your breeders, to stop them wondering


----------



## lymorelynn

Sending you a big hug. 

Even though we may not talk about those we have lost it doesn't mean that they are in less precious in our memories


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Sending you a big hug.
> 
> Even though we may not talk about those we have lost it doesn't mean that they are in less precious in our memories


Aww Lynn that is just the cutest photo 
These meezers crawl right into your heart and soul with their amazing individual personalities 
Such true words too, thank you xx

How are you doing though? Hugs right back at you xx


----------



## lymorelynn

I'm doing okay but worrying about the two survivors so much now  They are both fine but I feel as if I am on a knife edge, waiting for something to go wrong


----------



## MollyMilo

That's understandable from what you've been through though, but think of the kittens that have survived and gone to new homes and made slaves vey happy indeed. The two little babies that died, had an issue. Very sad indeed but it was found very early. Doesn't mean to say any others will too. 

Big hugs Lynn xx


----------



## JordanRose

Big hugs to both of you xXx


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Big hugs to both of you xXx


Thanks Jordan x

Does Spooks 'help' you with your dissertation? 
Luci used to sit on my back, if I was lying on the bed working or curl up between me and the books and every so often grab the pen 
Don't thnk I'd be a nurse if it wasn't for Luci and her 'help' 

Edit: I've just seen you posted something very similar on fb!! That's spooky  
So I I've already got my answer!
Poor spooks, nearly there now!


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Thanks Jordan x
> 
> Does Spooks 'help' you with your dissertation?
> Luci used to sit on my back, if I was lying on the bed working or curl up between me and the books and every so often grab the pen
> Don't thnk I'd be a nurse if it wasn't for Luci and her 'help'
> 
> Edit: I've just seen you posted something very similar on fb!! That's spooky
> So I I've already got my answer!
> Poor spooks, nearly there now!


I've actually pretty much finished now, I'm pleased to say! Aiming to get it printed and bound on Tuesday/ Wednesday, then hand in on Thursday 

I might upload the vid to Youtube and share it on here actually, it's a nice little video


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> I've actually pretty much finished now, I'm pleased to say! Aiming to get it printed and bound on Tuesday/ Wednesday, then hand in on Thursday
> 
> I might upload the vid to Youtube and share it on here actually, it's a nice little video


Woohoo! Oh we need a party to celebrate!

Yes please upload, it's fantastic!!


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Woohoo! Oh we need a party to celebrate!
> 
> Yes please upload, it's fantastic!!


Believe me, when I hand it in on Thursday you'll all know about it 

I'll be giving myself Thursday off- just to do nothing. Literally.

And then back into it on Friday, as I have 2 more essays to write and an exam to revise for.

Roll on 17th May, when it's all over! Can't wait to get more involved with the SAA again! (But of course, there will be job hunting...)


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Today would have been Rhana's 15th Birthday. I try not to mention her too much as I felt very out of control when she was pts at the age of 2 and even now, i get very upset. I had her from Birth, she was Luci's runt of the litter.
> 
> It would also have been Blue,mouse,Anton and sticky birthday too. Sadly Blue and Sticky met tragic ends
> 
> I think it's really hit me this year as Luci ( mum) was 15 last year when she died. I keep wondering what happened to the two other kittens. I know they were very loved and had photos and letters for about 1 year then just stopped!! Are they still with us?
> 
> My parents still live in the same house, perhaps one day we will hear from them again.
> 
> Please do Keep in touch with your breeders, to stop them wondering


I'm sorry MM, that's a hard thing to have to think about - big hugs. I'll make sure I remember C & N's breeders on their birthdays.


----------



## Aurelie

Of all the threads in Petforums, this tucked away, funny yet supportive thread is my favourite. Long may it continue.


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Of all the threads in Petforums, this tucked away, funny yet supportive thread is my favourite. Long may it continue.


Don't even have to search 'Siamese' anymore just click views and its not far from the top


----------



## Ringypie

lymorelynn said:


> I'm doing okay but worrying about the two survivors so much now  They are both fine but I feel as if I am on a knife edge, waiting for something to go wrong


I've been away for a bit and missed you're terrible news. Just wanted to say I hope you are all doing ok now, sending many many hugs, both human and Siamese. Run free over the bridge little ones - my Pasha will be there to look out for you xx


----------



## Aurelie

Has anyone ever heard of a Tibetan before? They are long haired tonks and very, very cute - have just come across them today. Too much hoovering to come to my house 

33566woolemammoth - All about Tibetans


----------



## Lunabuma

Aurelie said:


> Has anyone ever heard of a Tibetan before? They are long haired tonks and very, very cute - have just come across them today. Too much hoovering to come to my house
> 
> 33566woolemammoth - All about Tibetans


I've never heard of them?! They are lovely!


----------



## Lunabuma

Random Meezy / Ori / Mika-ee question...

Luna and Ziggy regularily sit together (all paws folded, or wheels as its known in my family) on a bed or cushion side by side just looking around quite a lot. Their little heads and big ears following our movements around the room, like they are interested but can't be bothered to move. 

I've never had cats do this before, my cats of old were either interested and walking around, eating, or eyes closed asleep. Does anyone else's do this or just my gremlins?


----------



## JordanRose

Aurelie said:


> Has anyone ever heard of a Tibetan before? They are long haired tonks and very, very cute - have just come across them today. Too much hoovering to come to my house
> 
> 33566woolemammoth - All about Tibetans


:001_tt1: They are GORGEOUS!! First I've heard of them too, they look quite OLH-ish, don't they?

I'd love a Balinese, I think they're stunning :001_wub:



Lunabuma said:


> Random Meezy / Ori / Mika-ee question...
> 
> Luna and Ziggy regularily sit together (all paws folded, or wheels as its known in my family) on a bed or cushion side by side just looking around quite a lot. Their little heads and big ears following our movements around the room, like they are interested but can't be bothered to move.
> 
> I've never had cats do this before, my cats of old were either interested and walking around, eating, or eyes closed asleep. Does anyone else's do this or just my gremlins?


Spooks does this too! He sits on his perch sometimes and just stares at me- his eyes follow me round the room as he watches my every move. Then, if I look at him he talks


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Has anyone ever heard of a Tibetan before? They are long haired tonks and very, very cute - have just come across them today. Too much hoovering to come to my house
> 
> 33566woolemammoth - All about Tibetans


Ooh very lovely cats!

Never heard of them until today


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> Random Meezy / Ori / Mika-ee question...
> 
> Luna and Ziggy regularily sit together (all paws folded, or wheels as its known in my family) on a bed or cushion side by side just looking around quite a lot. Their little heads and big ears following our movements around the room, like they are interested but can't be bothered to move.
> 
> I've never had cats do this before, my cats of old were either interested and walking around, eating, or eyes closed asleep. Does anyone else's do this or just my gremlins?


Yes!

Especially if I have been in the bathroom without their knowledge. I exit to find Milo just outside the door paws neatly folded, just watching


----------



## Ringypie

Lunabuma said:


> Random Meezy / Ori / Mika-ee question...
> 
> Luna and Ziggy regularily sit together (all paws folded, or wheels as its known in my family) on a bed or cushion side by side just looking around quite a lot. Their little heads and big ears following our movements around the room, like they are interested but can't be bothered to move.
> 
> I've never had cats do this before, my cats of old were either interested and walking around, eating, or eyes closed asleep. Does anyone else's do this or just my gremlins?


Parsnip does this too. He has to keep an eye in case we do anything that needs Siamese 'help'. He seems to have radar for these situations - even when you think he's asleep, suddenly he appears almost from thin air and is busy interfering in whatever you're trying to do.


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> Yes!
> 
> Especially if I have been in the bathroom without their knowledge. I exit to find Milo just outside the door paws neatly folded, just watching


I am not allowed to shut the bathroom door..... No privacy allowed in this house, Parsnip has to escort hubby and I to the bathroom - and supervise any showers in case we try to escape down the plug hole! This is one of the things he detects even when he's asleep. If you shut the door he will wail and squeak and WAAA outside. Luckily visitors are exempt!


----------



## Aurelie

Found two more breeders today, just waiting for a reply to emails or a call back. One of them has a cinnamon point queen :001_wub: and a seal tabby point queen :001_wub: very excited about that breeder. 

Please excuse my mathematical idiocy, but am I right in thinking that if I want a kitten to be ready in September the queen needs to be pregnant now?


----------



## Puddycat




----------



## MollyMilo

Puddycat said:


>


Oh my goodness!!

Who is this stunner! :w00t:


----------



## Puddycat

MollyMilo said:


> Oh my goodness!!
> 
> Who is this stunner! :w00t:


This is Poppy and she has just recently turned 1 year old


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Found two more breeders today, just waiting for a reply to emails or a call back. One of them has a cinnamon point queen :001_wub: and a seal tabby point queen :001_wub: very excited about that breeder.
> 
> Please excuse my mathematical idiocy, but am I right in thinking that if I want a kitten to be ready in September the queen needs to be pregnant now?


Ooh pm me the breeders!

I use this cat pregnancy Calendar to work out when I can get exited about my possible lilac,fawn,blue or choc tabby! 

Cat Pregnancy Calendar - Determine The Date Of Birth


----------



## MollyMilo

Puddycat said:


> This is Poppy and she has just recently turned 1 year old


She is a darling!!

Did you get her from Sweden?


----------



## Puddycat

MollyMilo said:


> She is a darling!!
> 
> Did you get her from Sweden?


Yes, we went to a show in Sweden and met a breeder there, Poppy was the only kitten without a home so we took her  Well we didn't take her there and then but you know what I mean. I don't know what it is called in England but we payed half price for her and have a contract that during the first 2 years, the breeder can take a litter of kittens from her if she wants to and then after the 2 years she is fully ours and we can get her spayed.


----------



## MollyMilo

Puddycat said:


> Yes, we went to a show in Sweden and met a breeder there, Poppy was the only kitten without a home so we took her  Well we didn't take her there and then but you know what I mean. I don't know what it is called in England but we payed half price for her and have a contract that during the first 2 years, the breeder can take a litter of kittens from her if she wants to and then after the 2 years she is fully ours and we can get her spayed.


How interesting,I've Not heard of that over here.

Can't wait to see more photos, she is gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Puddycat

MollyMilo said:


> How interesting,I've Not heard of that over here.
> 
> Can't wait to see more photos, she is gorgeous :001_wub:


She is ours, it is just that the previous owner gets to keep breeding rights on her for 2 years.


----------



## MollyMilo

Puddycat said:


> She is ours, it is just that the previous owner gets to keep breeding rights on her for 2 years.


I really love tabbys  My Milo is a lilac tabby

Is poppy a seal tabby?


----------



## lymorelynn

Aurelie said:


> Found two more breeders today, just waiting for a reply to emails or a call back. One of them has a cinnamon point queen :001_wub: and a seal tabby point queen :001_wub: very excited about that breeder.
> 
> *Please excuse my mathematical idiocy, but am I right in thinking that if I want a kitten to be ready in September the queen needs to be pregnant now*?


Yes  Feel free to PM me the breeders' details


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> *Yes*  Feel free to PM me the breeders' details


That is so exciting!!!


----------



## Aurelie

Sorry guys - more questions!  Am I right in thinking that a red point boy and a blue point girl would produce red, cream, blue or tortie kittens?


----------



## Puddycat

MollyMilo said:


> I really love tabbys  My Milo is a lilac tabby
> 
> Is poppy a seal tabby?


Tortoiseshell Point, it's hard to see on the photos, but she has a few red bits on her face and her legs.


----------



## MollyMilo

Puddycat said:


> Tortoiseshell Point, it's hard to see on the photos, but she has a few red bits on her face and her legs.


Oh how lovely!

My aunt once had a chocolate,tortie tabby point called Lottie
Gorgeous cat with such a deep throaty yowl when she came though though the cat flap looking for my Aunt.


----------



## Ringypie

Puddycat said:


> Tortoiseshell Point, it's hard to see on the photos, but she has a few red bits on her face and her legs.


She's gorgeous!


----------



## Ringypie

Baths......

So I've already mentioned how Parsnip feels about us using the bathroom...

I thought I'd have a nice relaxing soak in a bubbly bath after a long day out and about with Ringo (horse). Parsnip was snuggled up sleeping with Flint. Perfect - I thought I'd get some peace!

No sooner had I started stewing when I heard the patter of tiny paws outside, then the bathroom door was barged open with an indignant WAAWAA! Thunder of paws across the bathroom floor and a little face peeked over the side of the bath at me and squeaked. Next thing little chocolatey paws are fiddling with my hair - he's on the windowsill behind me purring like a tractor. Then proceeds to walk up and down the side of the bath yelling his head off, stopping now and then to prod suspiciously at the bubbles. Jumps down, attacks the bath mat, rolls across the room wrapped up in it. Has a funny 5 minutes charging around going 'BBBRRRRRRR' and throwing his fave toy (one of those ribbon bow thingys you can stick on presents) around and chasing it.

Silence. Ahh lovely.

Then a face appears at the other end of the bath. He's standing on the loo with his back legs and dangling his paws at me trying to boff my toes whilst chirruping and chattering. Next thing he's sitting on the side of the bath looking me in the eye waa-waaing at me. Slips. Chocolate arms and legs flailing as he trys to avoid falling in the dreaded water. I manage to catch him and eject him.

Enough I'm having a shower!

Don't you just love sharing your house with a gremlin!


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> Baths......
> 
> So I've already mentioned how Parsnip feels about us using the bathroom...
> 
> I thought I'd have a nice relaxing soak in a bubbly bath after a long day out and about with Ringo (horse). Parsnip was snuggled up sleeping with Flint. Perfect - I thought I'd get some peace!
> 
> No sooner had I started stewing when I heard the patter of tiny paws outside, then the bathroom door was barged open with an indignant WAAWAA! Thunder of paws across the bathroom floor and a little face peeked over the side of the bath at me and squeaked. Next thing little chocolatey paws are fiddling with my hair - he's on the windowsill behind me purring like a tractor. Then proceeds to walk up and down the side of the bath yelling his head off, stopping now and then to prod suspiciously at the bubbles. Jumps down, attacks the bath mat, rolls across the room wrapped up in it. Has a funny 5 minutes charging around going 'BBBRRRRRRR' and throwing his fave toy (one of those ribbon bow thingys you can stick on presents) around and chasing it.
> 
> Silence. Ahh lovely.
> 
> Then a face appears at the other end of the bath. He's standing on the loo with his back legs and dangling his paws at me trying to boff my toes whilst chirruping and chattering. Next thing he's sitting on the side of the bath looking me in the eye waa-waaing at me. Slips. Chocolate arms and legs flailing as he trys to avoid falling in the dreaded water. I manage to catch him and eject him.
> 
> Enough I'm having a shower!
> 
> Don't you just love sharing your house with a gremlin!


:biggrin: I can just imagine that!

No relaxing bath for you!


----------



## Puddycat

MollyMilo said:


> Oh how lovely!
> 
> My aunt once had a chocolate,tortie tabby point called Lottie
> Gorgeous cat with such a deep throaty yowl when she came though though the cat flap looking for my Aunt.


Yes Poppy has the yowl too, especially when she is in heat, she is unbearable then.


----------



## Seventh stars

Hi there all  new to the forum

I was wandering if anyone can share any of there experience, 

I will be going to look at some siamese kittens tomorrow (finally!)
Hopefully be taking one home next weekend if one wants to own me 

My question(s) is alot of people have told that siamese and kids don't get on well (i live on my own with my son whos 3)and spend all day at home -_- is this true about siamese?

Also do you keep yours inside or is yours a outdoor?

Thanks


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Sorry guys - more questions!  Am I right in thinking that a red point boy and a blue point girl would produce red, cream, blue or tortie kittens?


What a beautiful litter that would be!!


----------



## MollyMilo

Puddycat said:


> Yes Poppy has the yowl too, especially when she is in heat, she is unbearable then.


Must be ready to go o stud soon!
Does your breeder find the stud for you?


----------



## lymorelynn

Seventh stars said:


> Hi there all  new to the forum
> 
> I was wandering if anyone can share any of there experience,
> 
> I will be going to look at some siamese kittens tomorrow (finally!)
> Hopefully be taking one home next weekend if one wants to own me
> 
> My question(s) is alot of people have told that siamese and kids don't get on well (i live on my own with my son whos 3)and spend all day at home -_- is this true about siamese?
> 
> Also do you keep yours inside or is yours a outdoor?
> 
> Thanks


Welcome to PF 
Who on earth told you that kids and Siamese don't get on 


I wish I could find some of the many others I had of my Grandchildren playing with my cats and kittens but for some reason can't find anything pre 2009 
Anyway you get the idea  So long as children understand how to treat a kitten (and that goes for any breed not just Siamese) there should be no problems.
I keep mine as indoor cats but they are breeding queens so wouldn't let them out anyway. I feel the risks of letting a cat outside are too great but understand those who wish to do so.


----------



## MollyMilo

Seventh stars said:


> Hi there all  new to the forum
> 
> I was wandering if anyone can share any of there experience,
> 
> I will be going to look at some siamese kittens tomorrow (finally!)
> Hopefully be taking one home next weekend if one wants to own me
> 
> My question(s) is alot of people have told that siamese and kids don't get on well (i live on my own with my son whos 3)and spend all day at home -_- is this true about siamese?
> 
> Also do you keep yours inside or is yours a outdoor?
> 
> Thanks


Omg how did I not see this!!!

Welcome welcome 

What point are you after?


----------



## MollyMilo

I've said It before Lynn, but I just looooouve that one with your grandson sleeping :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> I've said It before Lynn, but I just looooouve that one with your grandson sleeping :001_wub: :001_wub:


I think it's my favourite photo :001_wub: - mind you that sweet little cherub is now a three year old hooligan - grandson that is  The kitten is now a gorgeous young man who lives a couple of miles away from me


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> I think it's my favourite photo :001_wub: - mind you that sweet little cherub is now a three year old hooligan - grandson that is  The kitten is now a gorgeous young man who lives a couple of miles away from me


Oh you must see lots of him and get lots of updates living so close by


----------



## lymorelynn

I often see him in the window of the flat where he lives  and he and his 'mum' are FB friends too


----------



## catz4m8z

There are certainly some gorgeous pictures on this thread! I think Siamese are beautiful looking cats but I dont think I would ever have one again, they really didnt work out for me.
I had Kini, a choc point, who I gave up for rehoming. He was a very timid, scared boy who I discovered was just nervous around women and loved men. I didnt think it was fair to keep him with me so let him be rehomed with a male owner.
Then I had Puja, a lilac point. Sadly he got dry FIP when he was just a kitten and I had to watch him slowly waste away.... It really broke me up as he was the friendliest, most loving little cat. Siamese just hold bad memories for me now.:frown2:


----------



## lymorelynn

Oh, that's a shame  I'm sorry you've not had much luck with Siamese. FIP is such an awful illness and I'm so sorry for the loss of your kitten


----------



## MollyMilo

What an awful time you've had catz  such a shame


----------



## Seventh stars

MollyMilo said:


> Omg how did I not see this!!!
> 
> Welcome welcome
> 
> What point are you after?


Seal or blue, Preloved Mobile | Sell Stuff for Free Online in UK and Ireland this is the lil guy im going to see (plus 4 week old siamese kittens)
Thank god for breeders being so close! Only down side is most of the kittens are reserved within the week there born
Im so exited 

Also lym thanks  thants what i get to listening to yahoo


----------



## MollyMilo

Seventh stars said:


> Seal or blue, Preloved Mobile | Sell Stuff for Free Online in UK and Ireland this is the lil guy im going to see (plus 4 week old siamese kittens)
> Thank god for breeders being so close! Only down side is most of the kittens are reserved within the week there born
> Im so exited
> 
> Also lym thanks  thants what i get to listening to yahoo


Aww I bet you are so excited!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Seventh stars said:


> Seal or blue, Preloved Mobile | Sell Stuff for Free Online in UK and Ireland this is the lil guy im going to see (plus 4 week old siamese kittens)
> Thank god for breeders being so close! Only down side is most of the kittens are reserved within the week there born
> Im so exited
> 
> Also lym thanks  thants what i get to listening to yahoo


A word of warning if you looking on Preloved. Please make sure that your kitten is GGCF registered (or TICA). Kittens should not leave before 12 or 13 weeks of age and should be vaccinated, wormed and flea treated if necessary. Ask to see the mother's registration certificate and pedigree -a reputable breeder shouldn't be troubled by this. You should be given a pedigree certificate and a white registration card. If the breeder cannot supply these you are probably dealing with a back yard breeder whose cat is not registered for breeding. 
I am not saying this is necessarily the case but there are more bybs on Preloved than advertise on some other sites. You can end up paying as much as you would for a properly bred and raised kitten


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> A word of warning if you looking on Preloved. Please make sure that your kitten is GGCF registered (or TICA). Kittens should not leave before 12 or 13 weeks of age and should be vaccinated, wormed and flea treated if necessary. Ask to see the mother's registration certificate and pedigree -a reputable breeder shouldn't be troubled by this. You should be given a pedigree certificate and a white registration card. If the breeder cannot supply these you are probably dealing with a back yard breeder whose cat is not registered for breeding.
> I am not saying this is necessarily the case but there are more bybs on Preloved than advertise on some other sites. You can end up paying as much as you would for a properly bred and raised kitten


Sometimes I just see cute siamese and forget the VERY important stuff

Thanks Lynn


----------



## Seventh stars

lymorelynn said:


> A word of warning if you looking on Preloved. Please make sure that your kitten is GGCF registered (or TICA). Kittens should not leave before 12 or 13 weeks of age and should be vaccinated, wormed and flea treated if necessary. Ask to see the mother's registration certificate and pedigree -a reputable breeder shouldn't be troubled by this. You should be given a pedigree certificate and a white registration card. If the breeder cannot supply these you are probably dealing with a back yard breeder whose cat is not registered for breeding.
> I am not saying this is necessarily the case but there are more bybs on Preloved than advertise on some other sites. You can end up paying as much as you would for a properly bred and raised kitten


I understand that, they have there own website but it was just easier to link that, i don't do BYB!!!

I know preloved is like 90% BYB!


----------



## Puddycat

MollyMilo said:


> Must be ready to go o stud soon!
> Does your breeder find the stud for you?


Yes, she finds the stud and pays for everything needed for the kittens and the mum during the time and we have the kittens here until they are sold and then the breeder gets the money for the kittens and then Poppy gets spayed and the world is a more peaceful place 

We have a Norwegian Forest cat male who she goes nuts for when she is in heat, but he has had the snip so just constantly tries to get away from her which makes her even more frustrated. He is the big red one in my sig.


----------



## Aurelie

Puddycat said:


> Yes, she finds the stud and pays for everything needed for the kittens and the mum during the time and we have the kittens here until they are sold and then the breeder gets the money for the kittens and then Poppy gets spayed and the world is a more peaceful place
> 
> We have a Norwegian Forest cat male who she goes nuts for when she is in heat, but he has had the snip so just constantly tries to get away from her which makes her even more frustrated. He is the big red one in my sig.


They are a lovely trio, do they all get along?


----------



## Aurelie

Seventh stars said:


> I understand that, they have there own website but it was just easier to link that, i don't do BYB!!!
> 
> I know preloved is like 90% BYB!


Enjoy going to see the kittens today - very envious!


----------



## Seventh stars

Thanks i can see me endind up with a redpoit haha -_- only 5 more hours sigh


----------



## Aurelie

Seventh stars said:


> Thanks i can see me endind up with a redpoit haha -_- only 5 more hours sigh


Red points are probably my favourite, if I get my preference in colour later this year it will be a red :001_wub:


----------



## Seventh stars

Aurelie said:


> Red points are probably my favourite, if I get my preference in colour later this year it will be a red :001_wub:


I agree with this except the red point i will be seeing today has a pure white and i mean pure white, i like some markings 

In so may words they look odd


----------



## Aurelie

Seventh stars said:


> I agree with this except the red point i will be seeing today has a pure white and i mean pure white, i like some markings
> 
> In so may words they look odd


Do you mean pure white other than its points or pure white as in foreign white? Sorry - am still fairly new to meezer markings


----------



## Seventh stars

Aurelie said:


> Do you mean pure white other than its points or pure white as in foreign white? Sorry - am still fairly new to meezer markings


Me 2 :blink:
It has its points on its tail and paws etc.. But the face has no markings what so ever, its just all white :blink:


----------



## MollyMilo

Seventh stars said:


> Thanks i can see me endind up with a redpoit haha -_- only 5 more hours sigh


You don't want an Alfie?


----------



## Seventh stars

MollyMilo said:


> You don't want an Alfie?


I love alfie and i love red points, just not the one this breeder has (im horrible judging by appearance!) 
As alfie has a beautifully marked face!


----------



## MollyMilo

Seventh stars said:


> I love alfie and i love red points, just not the one this breeder has (im horrible judging by appearance!)
> As alfie has a beautifully marked face!


How old is this red point you are going to see?
It takes ages for the face markings to develop

milo my lilac tabby at 10 weeks had a white face at first


----------



## MollyMilo

Saying all that, you must only buy this kitten if you fall in love with him


----------



## Puddycat

Aurelie said:


> They are a lovely trio, do they all get along?


Yeah they got along great, they do everything together. They are all indoor/balcony cats so spend a lot of time in each others company. The two girls sometimes fight over who gets to lie on my girlfriend's legs in bed, but nothing nasty, no claws or anything, they just punch each other in the face lol


----------



## Seventh stars

MollyMilo said:


> Saying all that, you must only buy this kitten if you fall in love with him


Exactly thats why i said im horrible judging on looks, the one i will see is 12 weeks, how long does it take to get there markings?


----------



## MollyMilo

Seventh stars said:


> Exactly thats why i said im horrible judging on looks, the one i will see is 12 weeks, how long does it take to get there markings?


That's something that I really love about Siamese. They are born white and then they change gradually over time. It's so wonderful to watch their points and markings develop. They are not quite there until about 2 years. It's fascinating to watch 

http://www.siamesekitties.com/colors.html


----------



## Seventh stars

MollyMilo said:


> That's something that I really love about Siamese. They are born white and then they change gradually over time. It's so wonderful to watch their points and markings develop. They are not quite there until about 2 years. It's fascinating to watch
> 
> Fairy Dust Siamese - Colors


I never knew that! So unusual! 
A hour left till i get to meet my new slave (or not  )


----------



## MollyMilo

Seventh stars said:


> I never knew that! So unusual!
> A hour left till i get to meet my new slave (or not  )


No, you'll be the slave my friend


----------



## Seventh stars

MollyMilo said:


> No, you'll be the slave my friend


I will be a slave next friday!!
I can't wait! 
And also might be getting (i will be if i can afford to) a red in june!


----------



## Aurelie

Seventh stars said:


> I will be a slave next friday!!
> I can't wait!
> And also might be getting (i will be if i can afford to) a red in june!


How lovely! Tell us more, colour, boy or girl? Did you take any photos?


----------



## Seventh stars

Aurelie said:


> How lovely! Tell us more, colour, boy or girl? Did you take any photos?


Hes a seal point, i get to pick him up friday!
The breeder has 7/8 queens 
 and always has litters so i told him i will be back for another soon, fingers crossed in june for a red point, all i have left to get is a carrier! 

Also didn't get any pics, u will have loads on friday


----------



## Aurelie

Seventh stars said:


> Hes a seal point, i get to pick him up friday!
> The breeder has 7/8 queens
> and always has litters so i told him i will be back for another soon, fingers crossed in june for a red point, all i have left to get is a carrier!
> 
> Also didn't get any pics, u will have loads on friday


That is going to be a looong week! Will give you plenty of time to choose names


----------



## MollyMilo

Seventh stars said:


> Hes a seal point, i get to pick him up friday!
> The breeder has 7/8 queens
> and always has litters so i told him i will be back for another soon, fingers crossed in june for a red point, all i have left to get is a carrier!
> 
> Also didn't get any pics, u will have loads on friday


2!

That's fantastic! Welcome to meezerdom! 

Can't wait to see photos.
Does your breeder begin with a 'K'?


----------



## lymorelynn

Seventh stars said:


> Hes a seal point, i get to pick him up friday!
> The breeder has 7/8 queens
> and always has litters so i told him i will be back for another soon, fingers crossed in june for a red point, all i have left to get is a carrier!
> 
> Also didn't get any pics, u will have loads on friday


Congratulations :thumbup: I hope the week goes quickly for you and can't wait to see some photos of the young man


----------



## Seventh stars

MollyMilo said:


> 2!
> 
> That's fantastic! Welcome to meezerdom!
> 
> Can't wait to see photos.
> Does your breeder begin with a 'K'?


No a 'N' 
Do u know breeders around here? (Would love it if u did


----------



## Aurelie

Seventh stars said:


> No a 'N'
> Do u know breeders around here? (Would love it if u did


Dying to know who the breeder is now - especially as I have been trawling the web for breeders over the last few weeks. Feel free to pm me the prefix so I can have a nose


----------



## MollyMilo

Seventh stars said:


> No a 'N'
> Do u know breeders around here? (Would love it if u did


I'm nowhere near Wales just googled red point siamese and the K breeder came up! Ready end of April.

Pm me your ' n'website, I'm so Nosey


----------



## MollyMilo

Milo has got the devil in him today!

This morning looked out of the window to find him dipping a lilac paw happily into the neighbours fish pond 

Then just now, looked again and he's sitting on the same neighbours bird table!! :yikes: 

Good job these people work late


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> I'm nowhere near Wales just googled red point siamese and the K breeder came up! Ready end of April.
> 
> Pm me your ' n'website, I'm so Nosey


We are a bit of a nosey bunch on this thread - do you think its because meezer (including Burmeezer) owners become like their nosey feline companions after a while?


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> We are a bit of a nosey bunch on this thread - do you think its because meezer (including Burmeezer) owners become like their nosey feline companions after a while?


Ill pm you the k breeder


----------



## JordanRose

After you all talked about breeders I may have been on the Oriental Cat Breeder website and may have looked at breeders. I might also have looked at the kittens available.

And I might- I just might- have lots of breeders near me. Y'know, for when I need them 


I'd been thinking Russian Blue for my next cat but I think I'm edging more towards Ori now. And I cannot get Rosie out of my mind!! :cryin:


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> After you all talked about breeders I may have been on the Oriental Cat Breeder website and may have looked at breeders. I might also have looked at the kittens available.
> 
> And I might- I just might- have lots of breeders near me. Y'know, for when I need them
> 
> I'd been thinking Russian Blue for my next cat but I think I'm edging more towards Ori now. And I cannot get Rosie out of my mind!! :cryin:


You have got some lovely breeders near you, there is one beginning with B that is apparently very good. Rosie is such a pretty little kitten.


----------



## JordanRose

Aurelie said:


> You have got some lovely breeders near you, there is one beginning with B that is apparently very good.


Oh yes, the B breeder's fantastic! And is also the person who runs the Siamese/Oriental Breeder website. His Mum (she's an 'M') is also very good. Not that I'd know 

I was also looking at a 'P' breeder, they breed Balis and OLHs :001_tt1: They're in Wales and show at the northern shows so I assume they're also fairly close...


----------



## lymorelynn

Aurelie said:


> You have got some lovely breeders near you, there is *one beginning with B that is apparently very good*. Rosie is such a pretty little kitten.


I think I know that one too  -related to one beginning with M if it's the one I'm thinking of 
All this looking up breeders though  I went onto Preloved to see if I could find Seventh Star's kitten and ended up looking at two 3 year old stud boys for sale on active - reputable breeder too ....


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> I think I know that one too  -related to one beginning with M if it's the one I'm thinking of
> All this looking up breeders though  I went onto Preloved to see if I could find Seventh Star's kitten and ended up looking at two 3 year old stud boys for sale on active - reputable breeder too ....


Do it Lynn!

Begining with D?


----------



## Seventh stars

MollyMilo said:


> I'm nowhere near Wales just googled red point siamese and the K breeder came up! Ready end of April.
> 
> Pm me your ' n'website, I'm so Nosey


Trying to PM u lot the websites but don't know how help?


----------



## lymorelynn

I must admit it's very tempting but I don't know if my husband would be too keen  Yes, beginning with D  - down Aurelie's way too I believe


----------



## lymorelynn

Seventh stars said:


> Trying to PM u lot the websites but don't know how help?


You need to have made 25 + posts to PM - one more and you should be able to do it


----------



## Seventh stars

MollyMilo said:


> Do it Lynn!
> 
> Begining with D?


Haha no wander why hehe 

Ok still can't pm :/


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> I must admit it's very tempting but I don't know if my husband would be too keen  Yes, beginning with D  - down Aurelie's way too I believe


Tell your husband that he will never have to go on a Long car journey again with a queen yowling her head off. Just pop her in your back garden


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Milo has got the devil in him today!
> 
> This morning looked out of the window to find him dipping a lilac paw happily into the neighbours fish pond
> 
> Then just now, looked again and he's sitting on the same neighbours bird table!! :yikes:
> 
> Good job these people work late


Mmm, a nice fish starter followed by a little birdy for main - he must think you live next door to a bistro


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> I must admit it's very tempting but I don't know if my husband would be too keen  Yes, beginning with D  - down Aurelie's way too I believe


Is it the breeder that also breeds Snowshoes?


----------



## lymorelynn

Aurelie said:


> Is it the breeder that also breeds Snowshoes?


Yes :yesnod: Have you looked into them?


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> Yes :yesnod: Have you looked into them?


Yes, and I saw her at the show before last that N and I had a look around. Nice lady - I think Alaskacats knows her. She is about 40 mins from me - pop by and I'll make a cake


----------



## MollyMilo

Seventh stars said:


> Trying to PM u lot the websites but don't know how help?


Got it! Gorgeous older style meezers


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Mmm, a nice fish starter followed by a little birdy for main - he must think you live next door to a bistro


Only in his dreams 

He can just about catch a fly


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> After you all talked about breeders I may have been on the Oriental Cat Breeder website and may have looked at breeders. I might also have looked at the kittens available.
> 
> And I might- I just might- have lots of breeders near me. Y'know, for when I need them
> 
> I'd been thinking Russian Blue for my next cat but I think I'm edging more towards Ori now. And I cannot get Rosie out of my mind!! :cryin:


Perhaps you should pop over to Sharon's to see Rosie


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Perhaps you should pop over to Sharon's to see Rosie


You know- I've been so close to emailing her to arrange a meeting. Really. But I just don't think my Mum's ever going to change her mind on this one


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> You know- I've been so close to emailing her to arrange a meeting. Really. But I just don't think my Mum's ever going to change her mind on this one


Oh  :cryin: :cryin:

Love your new sig by the way!


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Oh  :cryin: :cryin:
> 
> Love your new sig by the way!


I'm so gutted  I can't stop thinking about her and have thought about how I'd do the introductions, I know what I'd call her o) and would love to be her slave. Love the little chicken :001_wub:

I would love to be a rebel and just do it but I don't have it in me and it wouldn't be fair on Rosie. I'll try a couple more times but highly doubt it :glare:

And thank you! Wanted a new one for a while


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> I'm so gutted  I can't stop thinking about her and have thought about how I'd do the introductions, I know what I'd call her o) and would love to be her slave. Love the little chicken :001_wub:
> 
> I would love to be a rebel and just do it but I don't have it in me and it wouldn't be fair on Rosie. I'll try a couple more times but highly doubt it :glare:
> 
> And thank you! Wanted a new one for a while


You can convince her  does your sister want a pet? 

You and Lynn have your work cut out tonight over the dinner table :blink:


----------



## lymorelynn

Well I mentioned 'the boys' to my DH : 'where would you keep one?' 'You'd have to have heating - it would cost a fortune!' 'Just for you? He wouldn't have enough to do.' 'You couldn't bring him inside.'
So negative :nonod:


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> Well I mentioned 'the boys' to my DH : 'where would you keep one?' 'You'd have to have heating - it would cost a fortune!' 'Just for you? He wouldn't have enough to do.' 'You couldn't bring him inside.'
> So negative :nonod:


At least he didn't mention the smell


----------



## MollyMilo

You need a plan  get some quotes for a run and ask our breeders here about how to keep the heat in!
Say it will enhance your breeding program


----------



## claire8234

What are siamese cats like in terms of temperament and personality etc? Do they have any special requirements? 

I think they are beautiful and have always wanted one but would never buy any breed of cat just because I liked the look of it. Unfortunately we couldn't afford another cat at the moment but in the future I would love another cat

x


----------



## lymorelynn

claire8234 said:


> What are siamese cats like in terms of temperament and personality etc? Do they have any special requirements?
> 
> I think they are beautiful and have always wanted one but would never buy any breed of cat just because I liked the look of it. Unfortunately we couldn't afford another cat at the moment but in the future I would love another cat
> 
> x


Siamese are very loyal, devoted and loving cats. They are generally very chatty and can be quite demanding. They need to be entertained especially if they are indoor cats as they can be trouble when they're bored  They don't really have any special requirements but do love warmth.


----------



## Ringypie

claire8234 said:


> What are siamese cats like in terms of temperament and personality etc? Do they have any special requirements?
> 
> I think they are beautiful and have always wanted one but would never buy any breed of cat just because I liked the look of it. Unfortunately we couldn't afford another cat at the moment but in the future I would love another cat
> 
> x


They are wonderful - if you like high maintenance naughty gremlins lol! Have a flick through this thread, there are many tales of what our fur babies get up to.
Mine is a chatty noisy bundle of mischief and joy. Parsnip is very interactive, craving love and attention and to be with us and part of what we are doing. Hubby and I love this - but I can see that some people could find it too much.
One thing we have found is that if he feels he isn't getting what he needs, he misbehaves (mainly fiddling with things that he shouldn't because he knows he will get a response). So of course we are careful to manage it!!! It helps that we have another cat for company and hubby works shifts so he isn't on his own for too long. If you are regularly out for long periods I'd strongly recommend 2 so they entertain each other!
I would say if you are looking for another member of the family then A Siamese is the one for you


----------



## MollyMilo

Did you try again Lynn?  x


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Did you try again Lynn?  x


Ha ha - no, I was sidetracked last night by my youngest son coming home ready for his brother's stag do today 
I think I'll be just sticking to the girls for a while yet though


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Ha ha - no, I was sidetracked last night by my youngest son coming home ready for his brother's stag do today
> I think I'll be just sticking to the girls for a while yet though


Ah ok Sounds like you have a very busy family time coming up


----------



## Seventh stars

The breeder sent me a picture of my new siamese i will be getting on friday, and i showed my boyfriend, guess what he said?

"Thats the ugliest cat ive ever seen" 
Men!


----------



## MollyMilo

Seventh stars said:


> The breeder sent me a picture of my new siamese i will be getting on friday, and i showed my boyfriend, guess what he said?
> 
> "Thats the ugliest cat ive ever seen"
> Men!


Perhaps it's a bad photo..

You should share it will us


----------



## Ringypie

Seventh stars said:


> The breeder sent me a picture of my new siamese i will be getting on friday, and i showed my boyfriend, guess what he said?
> 
> "Thats the ugliest cat ive ever seen"
> Men!


We badly need to see this pic (I bet it's a beautiful baby! )


----------



## Aurelie

Seventh stars said:


> The breeder sent me a picture of my new siamese i will be getting on friday, and i showed my boyfriend, guess what he said?
> 
> "Thats the ugliest cat ive ever seen"
> Men!


Thats funny . I showed my husband a photo of a black oriental kitten and he replied that he would like one just to see the terror on visitors faces when they came into the house :lol:


----------



## MollyMilo

Seventh stars said:


> The breeder sent me a picture of my new siamese i will be getting on friday, and i showed my boyfriend, guess what he said?
> 
> "Thats the ugliest cat ive ever seen"
> Men!


SS show your boyfriend the lykoi 

Sorry Jordan


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> SS show your boyfriend the lykoi
> 
> Sorry Jordan


I would LOVE to see Spooks face if JR came home with a Lykoi!  I am going to tell MrA that I have decided to get one instead of a meezer....


----------



## Aurelie

....he completely called my bluff and pretended he thought they were sweet, I was so surprised that I shrieked 'What!' like an old fishwife, round one to him...


----------



## Supasilvfoxy

I don't have a Siamese, but have always wanted one, they hypnotised me way back in the day when I first saw Walt Disney's Lady and the Tramp, so I would like to add this to your wonderful collection of mesmerising, beautiful, sophisticated cats. 
The Siamese Cat Song - Lady & The Tramp - YouTube


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> ....he completely called my bluff and pretended he thought they were sweet, I was so surprised that I shrieked 'What!' like an old fishwife, round one to him...


Sweet! :lol:

Very good Mr A!


----------



## MollyMilo

Supasilvfoxy said:


> I don't have a Siamese, but have always wanted one, they hypnotised me way back in the day when I first saw Walt Disney's Lady and the Tramp, so I would like to add this to your wonderful collection of mesmerising, beautiful, sophisticated cats.
> The Siamese Cat Song - Lady & The Tramp - YouTube


Could watch that all day


----------



## JordanRose

Aurelie said:


> I would LOVE to see Spooks face if JR came home with a Lykoi!  I am going to tell MrA that I have decided to get one instead of a meezer....


Maybe if Spooks sat next to one, he'd bring out the beauty in them :lol:


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> Maybe if Spooks sat next to one, he'd bring out the beauty in them :lol:


Even the charming and talented Mr Spooks can't do anything about a monobrow and bald elbows


----------



## JordanRose

Aurelie said:


> Even the charming and talented Mr Spooks can't do anything about a monobrow and bald elbows


I don't use this acronym generally but LOL!!!! :lol:

That made me howl with laughter!! :laugh:


----------



## MollyMilo

Seventh stars said:


> The breeder sent me a picture of my new siamese i will be getting on friday, and i showed my boyfriend, guess what he said?
> 
> "Thats the ugliest cat ive ever seen"
> Men!


I see a tiny little photo as an avatar and he's not ugly!

Can we see it larger please?


----------



## Seventh stars

MollyMilo said:


> I see a tiny little photo as an avatar and he's not ugly!
> 
> Can we see it larger please?


How can i make it larger?
Also had a chat with bf just now hehe all good,
Not that he had a choice as in a couple of months he will be away alot so he would only see us once a week max! Lol


----------



## Ringypie

Ooohhh I see the pic now, how could anyone call such a gorgeous baby ugly 

On the subject of babies...... I found a cute Parsnip pic


----------



## MollyMilo

Seventh stars said:


> How can i make it larger?
> Also had a chat with bf just now hehe all good,
> Not that he had a choice as in a couple of months he will be away alot so he would only see us once a week max! Lol


Click on the paper clip and choose the file


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> Ooohhh I see the pic now, how could anyone call such a gorgeous baby ugly
> 
> On the subject of babies...... I found a cute Parsnip pic
> 
> View attachment 113195


Oh how precious!!!


----------



## Seventh stars

View attachment 113204


????


----------



## lymorelynn

He's a little sweetie :001_wub: To get bigger photos upload them to a hosting site like photobucket first


----------



## Seventh stars

lymorelynn said:


> He's a little sweetie :001_wub: To get bigger photos upload them to a hosting site like photobucket first


I know for next time thanks


----------



## MollyMilo

Seventh stars said:


> View attachment 113204
> 
> 
> ????
> 
> View attachment 113205


Very cute!!

5 days!


----------



## Seventh stars

MollyMilo said:


> Very cute!!
> 
> 5 days!


I know its going sooo slow -_- at least hes got 2 days to settle in before he gets to meet my son and get mauled for cuddles 
Im already thinking of names  and debating on a friend for him


----------



## munchkinpie

Baba in his carrier/bed


----------



## MollyMilo

munchkinpie said:


> Baba in his carrier/bed


Awwwwwwwwww!!


----------



## Aurelie

Is that your new carrier? He looks soooo comfortable :001_wub:


----------



## munchkinpie

Yeah they both love it!


----------



## Aurelie

munchkinpie said:


> Yeah they both love it!


I've just ordered one, I'm justifying it with the fact that my cabrio is really, really heavy (or I am really, really weak!) and will be a nightmare for shows and the next one is a little over an hours drive so Nancy can curl up properly in it


----------



## MollyMilo

Seventh stars said:


> I know its going sooo slow -_- at least hes got 2 days to settle in before he gets to meet my son and get mauled for cuddles
> Im already thinking of names  and debating on a friend for him


He is very cute! No wonder you wnt to show him 

Are you still liking Reno and Aero? Sounds good for a pair that


----------



## Seventh stars

MollyMilo said:


> He is very cute! No wonder you wnt to show him
> 
> Are you still liking Reno and Aero? Sounds good for a pair that


I really am bad with names i like the name reno ( prononced ree-no) but it sounds like remo as a few people have told me -_-
Argg lol why am i so bad with names?


----------



## MollyMilo

Seventh stars said:


> I really am bad with names i like the name reno ( prononced ree-no) but it sounds like remo as a few people have told me -_-
> Argg lol why am i so bad with names?


:lol: you are talking with someone who named their cats Milo and Molly 

I really like Reno!


----------



## Seventh stars

MollyMilo said:


> :lol: you are talking with someone who named their cats Milo and Molly
> 
> I really like Reno!


At least molly and milo are normal human names 
Im going to have a think either way im getting my siamese a friend (ginger tabby or red siamese, im crazy but imo its better for him to have company, one of them will be called reno!!!


----------



## Aurelie

I like Reno, its a good name.


----------



## MollyMilo

Seventh stars said:


> At least molly and milo are normal human names
> Im going to have a think either way im getting my siamese a friend (ginger tabby or red siamese, im crazy but imo its better for him to have company, one of them will be called reno!!!


Most exciting name I've ever had for a cat is Mai Ling! 
I even tried making Luci sound exotic with an 'I' on the end!! 

You must be so excited about Friday! 
What time are you collecting Reno?


----------



## Seventh stars

MollyMilo said:


> Most exciting name I've ever had for a cat is Mai Ling!
> I even tried making Luci sound exotic with an 'I' on the end!!
> 
> You must be so excited about Friday!
> What time are you collecting Reno?


At 2 the lil un goes to school at 1 so its easier without him with us 
Then i think BF is staying over haha!
Wander what comments he makes other than "thants ugly"


----------



## lymorelynn

It takes me ages to decide on a name  I find it much easier to do the kittens' pedigree names than pet names.
Reno sounds good :thumbsup:


----------



## tincan

lymorelynn said:


> It takes me ages to decide on a name  I find it much easier to do the kittens' pedigree names than pet names.
> Reno sounds good :thumbsup:


...... lynn if your about vivien has posted for urgent help regarding FB links ... in cat chat 

Urgent help needed by someone on FB


----------



## MollyMilo

Seventh stars said:


> At 2 the lil un goes to school at 1 so its easier without him with us
> Then i think BF is staying over haha!
> Wander what comments he makes other than "thants ugly"


I'm at work until 8. Hope you have lots of photos by then


----------



## Seventh stars

MollyMilo said:


> I'm at work until 8. Hope you have lots of photos by then


Photos will be up before 8  
Random question breeder requires us to bring a carrier (a teeny kitten in a massive carrier) im paranoid he will be flung around, do you think i should just hold him to take him home?


----------



## Meezey

Seventh stars said:


> Photos will be up before 8
> Random question breeder requires us to bring a carrier (a teeny kitten in a massive carrier) im paranoid he will be flung around, do you think i should just hold him to take him home?


He would need a carrier...


----------



## lymorelynn

Seventh stars said:


> Photos will be up before 8
> Random question breeder requires us to bring a carrier (a teeny kitten in a massive carrier) im paranoid he will be flung around, do you think i should just hold him to take him home?


No - he will be safe in a carrier. A loose kitten in a car is potentially very dangerous :yikes: Put a cosy blanket in the carrier and he will be fine - I use vet bed in mine in case of accidents but you can line the carrier with a puppy training pad first then put a blanket on top. 
My kittens always leave with their own blanket from home - I leave one out for each kitten for a week before they go so they have the scents of all the cats on them.


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> No - he will be safe in a carrier. A loose kitten in a car is potentially very dangerous :yikes: Put a cosy blanket in the carrier and he will be fine - I use vet bed in mine in case of accidents but you can line the carrier with a puppy training pad first then put a blanket on top.
> My kittens always leave with their own blanket from home - I leave one out for each kitten for a week before they go so they have the scents of all the cats on them.


All my breeders cats popped into the carrier at some point as it was sitting in her hallway all day  
Kittens loved going in for a good few days as it smelt like home


----------



## MollyMilo

Meezey said:


> He would need a carrier...


Meezey!!!


----------



## Seventh stars

I get to paranoid, that he would just be floating about in there


----------



## MollyMilo

Molly has a new name!

miss swing belly


----------



## lymorelynn

Pleased to say that the Lovehearts at 11 weeks have just passed the 1kg mark - :thumbup::thumbup: Very pleased but Say Yes has decided that he would prefer to use my back door mat to poo on rather than his litter tray  He hates Oko litter and will only use the tray that has Breeders Select in it. Little angel


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Pleased to say that the Lovehearts at 11 weeks have just passed the 1kg mark - :thumbup::thumbup: Very pleased but Say Yes has decided that he would prefer to use my back door mat to poo on rather than his litter tray  He hates Oko litter and will only use the tray that has Breeders Select in it. Little angel


1 kg! Woohoo!!

What a funny little character say yes is going to be :001_wub:


----------



## Seventh stars

lymorelynn said:


> Pleased to say that the Lovehearts at 11 weeks have just passed the 1kg mark - :thumbup::thumbup: Very pleased but Say Yes has decided that he would prefer to use my back door mat to poo on rather than his litter tray  He hates Oko litter and will only use the tray that has Breeders Select in it. Little angel


Haha hes going to be such a character!

Damn zooplus are going to love me im ordering that much!!


----------



## MollyMilo

Seventh stars said:


> Haha hes going to be such a character!
> 
> Damn zooplus are going to love me im ordering that much!!


It's get to the point that you are too embarrassed to open the door to the delivery man


----------



## Seventh stars

MollyMilo said:


> It's get to the point that you are too embarrassed to open the door to the delivery man


I already know my delivery woman as u already order that much online


----------



## Ringypie

lymorelynn said:


> Pleased to say that the Lovehearts at 11 weeks have just passed the 1kg mark - :thumbup::thumbup: Very pleased but Say Yes has decided that he would prefer to use my back door mat to poo on rather than his litter tray  He hates Oko litter and will only use the tray that has Breeders Select in it. Little angel


What a little monkey! So glad they are putting on weight.


----------



## lymorelynn

Ringypie said:


> What a little monkey! So glad they are putting on weight.


So am I - I was almost scared to weigh them at one point


----------



## Seventh stars

Its today 

That i go pick him up


----------



## Aurelie

Seventh stars said:


> Its today
> 
> That i go pick him up


How exciting! Will you call him Reno? Whats his pedigree name?


----------



## Seventh stars

Aurelie said:


> How exciting! Will you call him Reno? Whats his pedigree name?


More than likely il call him reno, not a clu what his ped name is :s

Half an hour 45 minutes and i will be on my way to get him


----------



## MollyMilo

Remembering sweet Alfie on this day, a year has passed xx


----------



## Lunabuma

MollyMilo said:


> Remembering sweet Alfie on this day, a year has passed xx


I remember you posting about him. He was such a gorgeous boy.


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> I remember you posting about him. He was such a gorgeous boy.


Thank you LB xx 
have you and Luna recovered?


----------



## Seventh stars

In his barrel


----------



## MollyMilo

Seventh stars said:


> In his barrel
> View attachment 113524


Well, does your OH still think he is the ugliest cat on the planet?


----------



## Seventh stars

MollyMilo said:


> Well, does your OH still think he is the ugliest cat on the planet?


Yes apparently hes still the ugliest can ever but he loves him already except he ugly!!! His words lol -_-


----------



## MollyMilo

Seventh stars said:


> Yes apparently hes still the ugliest can ever but he loves him already except he ugly!!! His words lol -_-


Secret meezer lover 

What made you enter meezerdom? Have you been owned by one before?


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> Remembering sweet Alfie on this day, a year has passed xx


RIP beautiful boy. I hope you and my Pasha and all the other furries are having a wonderful time playing an getting up to mischief over the bridge xx


----------



## Ringypie

Seventh stars said:


> Yes apparently hes still the ugliest can ever but he loves him already except he ugly!!! His words lol -_-


That's man talk for yes he is truely gorgeous but I can't back down on what I said before!


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> That's man talk for yes he is truely gorgeous but I can't back down on what I said before!


I reckon you're spot on there RP :smile:


----------



## Seventh stars

MollyMilo said:


> Secret meezer lover
> 
> What made you enter meezerdom? Have you been owned by one before?


Honestly
I haven't really owned a cat before but have been looking into it for a few years and was waiting until i was settled, and decided to enter meezerdom because at first i love how vocal and loving they are then i researched more and loved everything about them plus where i live there really isnt any cats/kittens about the only cats here are moggies siamese/oriental and occasional ragdoll, but even moggies are hard to get hold of!

I must have super luck!


----------



## MollyMilo

Seventh stars said:


> Honestly
> I haven't really owned a cat before but have been looking into it for a few years and was waiting until i was settled, and decided to enter meezerdom because at first i love how vocal and loving they are then i researched more and loved everything about them plus where i live there really isnt any cats/kittens about the only cats here are moggies siamese/oriental and occasional ragdoll, but even moggies are hard to get hold of!
> 
> I must have super luck!
> 
> View attachment 113551


Moggies are hard to get hold of in Wales? 

I love how your first ever cat is a meezer!! No hope for you :lol:


----------



## Seventh stars

MollyMilo said:


> Moggies are hard to get hold of in Wales?
> 
> I love how your first ever cat is a meezer!! No hope for you :lol:


As crazy as it sounds yes in north wales moggies arent easy to get hold of,
Yep no hope for me, hes only been here a day and im in love!!!!


----------



## Seventh stars

I now have a orange meezer :/ lol 
Was eating my food on the he floor managed to dip his paw in the curry and now hes orange somehow?


----------



## MollyMilo

Seventh stars said:


> I now have a orange meezer :/ lol
> Was eating my food on the he floor managed to dip his paw in the curry and now hes orange somehow?


Day 1! :lol:

Wonder what else Reno will get up to!


----------



## Seventh stars

Testing

http://s1112.photobucket.com/albums/k492/riley-james2010/?action=view&current=image-9.jpg


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Remembering sweet Alfie on this day, a year has passed xx


Gorgeous, gorgeous boy. Such a shame. xx


----------



## Ringypie

Seventh stars said:


> I now have a orange meezer :/ lol
> Was eating my food on the he floor managed to dip his paw in the curry and now hes orange somehow?


Haha sounds like he's made himself at home straight away! Remember nothing is safe in a home run by a meezer, everything is ripe for fiddling with / tampering / interfering. We tell parsnip to look with his eyes not his hands as whenever he zeros in on things he has to start poking around (and his paws are almost more like hands lol)


----------



## Aurelie

Reno is really lovely you lucky thing! Hope he is enjoying his first few days home


----------



## Seventh stars

Just out of curiosity what do tlyo feed your siamese?
Wet or dry? 
And also what? 
I don't drive so hopefully its cheep and can get loads of it as what reno is on now os really expensive from the breeder!!! And only comes in 24 tins :/ plus the dry lol


----------



## JordanRose

Seventh stars said:


> Just out of curiosity what do tlyo feed your siamese?
> Wet or dry?
> And also what?
> I don't drive so hopefully its cheep and can get loads of it as what reno is on now os really expensive from the breeder!!! And only comes in 24 tins :/ plus the dry lol


Spooks was a dry food junkie when he came to me, he'd never been fed wet according to his last owner (he's a rescue, I got him at about 4 years old).

I transferred him onto a good quality dry (Applaws) and then from there, good quality wet.

He's now on Bozita and Animonda Carny wet, with the odd bit of Raw thrown in (diced chicken's all he'll eat at the moment but I'm persevering...) and no dry. At all! Took my last bag of Applaws down to the shelter with me as we have a couple of hypoallergenic cats in at the mo 

You can get them all from Zooplus. A bit pricey but well worth it. Spooks is in fantastic condition since I switched, best decision I made for him 

Forgot to ask- what is he on now? Also, I'll add that any food changes should be done gradually to prevent poorly tums :thumbsup:


----------



## simplysardonic

Some recent pics of Phoenix 










She had a thing for my friend's emery board

























Cuddles with her step sister

























Not one of Phoenix per se, but the Meezer-induced carnage from leaving a bag of shredded paper (we get it from the local school & use it in the rats' cages) in the living room overnight.
Can you spot the inky black scapegoat?


----------



## JordanRose

I looooove Phoenix :001_wub: :001_wub: She looks so full of mischief, just how I like 'em! 

Oh, and it's not just her with odd fascinations. Spooks has taken a liking to the leather shoe cream bottle. He rolls all over it and turns into a dribbling state- it's like catnip. But not.

(He of course, has it out of reach and I'd never let him ingest the cream but it is pretty funny!)


----------



## Seventh stars

JordanRose said:


> Spooks was a dry food junkie when he came to me, he'd never been fed wet according to his last owner (he's a rescue, I got him at about 4 years old).
> 
> I transferred him onto a good quality dry (Applaws) and then from there, good quality wet.
> 
> He's now on Bozita and Animonda Carny wet, with the odd bit of Raw thrown in (diced chicken's all he'll eat at the moment but I'm persevering...) and no dry. At all! Took my last bag of Applaws down to the shelter with me as we have a couple of hypoallergenic cats in at the mo
> 
> You can get them all from Zooplus. A bit pricey but well worth it. Spooks is in fantastic condition since I switched, best decision I made for him
> 
> Forgot to ask- what is he on now? Also, I'll add that any food changes should be done gradually to prevent poorly tums :thumbsup:


Hes on butchers classic cat food, its hard for me to get hold of, i want something if im in a pickle (unlikely but just incase) thàt i can get hold of


----------



## lymorelynn

Gosh, isn't Phoenix growing up :001_wub: 
Mai Tai has a thing about emery boards too and expects her nails to be filed when I do mine


----------



## MollyMilo

Phoenix is a stunning young lady :001_wub: :001_wub:


My two are sulking big time  I'm about to go to a wedding and they are not happy! It will be only a few more hours than my usual night shift, yet I'm really in trouble here


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Phoenix is a stunning young lady :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> My two are sulking big time  I'm about to go to a wedding and they are not happy! It will be only a few more hours than my usual night shift, yet I'm really in trouble here


I won't be spoken to all after next weekend then  They know when I'm getting ready to go out rather than just going popping to the shops :blink: I'm sure they must check my wardrobe


----------



## Ringypie

lymorelynn said:


> Gosh, isn't Phoenix growing up :001_wub:
> Mai Tai has a thing about emery boards too and expects her nails to be filed when I do mine


I wonder if this is a Siamese thing. Parsnip comes running when I file my nails, watches with great interest then pilfers the emery board as soon as I put it down!

Phoenix is gorgeous!


----------



## Seventh stars

Had to share, reno's fave place


----------



## Aurelie

Ringypie said:


> I wonder if this is a Siamese thing. Parsnip comes running when I file my nails, watches with great interest then pilfers the emery board as soon as I put it down!
> 
> Phoenix is gorgeous!


I also have two nail file fiends, if they hear me filing nails they come running and I often come home to a chewed nail file in the middle of the floor if I haven't put it quite out of reach


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> I won't be spoken to all after next weekend then  They know when I'm getting ready to go out rather than just going popping to the shops :blink: I'm sure they must check my wardrobe


Not long been in. Majorly told off but now all is well again after a fuss and some pumpkin Applaws


----------



## nbaker

Been a while since I have posted any pics of Dexter.


----------



## rose

I was interested in buying a siamese kitten from a breeder not too far from me. Had a lovely reply email from her, she had 2 litters available. I was working the next day and when I looked at my laptop later that night and went on her website they are all reserved  This weekend they were viewable and they were viewed and reserved! boo hoo!


----------



## MollyMilo

rose said:


> I was interested in buying a siamese kitten from a breeder not too far from me. Had a lovely reply email from her, she had 2 litters available. I was working the next day and when I looked at my laptop later that night and went on her website they are all reserved  This weekend they were viewable and they were viewed and reserved! boo hoo!


Oh no!

Maybe the breeder reserved them for you?email her, she might know of other breeders near you . Siamese are like hot cakes, especially the girls.

Your kitten is out there!!!


----------



## MollyMilo

nbaker said:


> Been a while since I have posted any pics of Dexter.


Dexter!!! :001_wub: oh my aren't you a handsome chap :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## rose

MollyMilo said:


> Oh no!
> 
> Maybe the breeder reserved them for you?email her, she might know of other breeders near you . Siamese are like hot cakes, especially the girls.
> 
> Your kitten is out there!!!


Unfortunately not I think! I only emailed saturday and had her reply that night, but never got back to the computer until last night so hadnt made an appointment to view or anything  Such a shame as she was only about 40 miles away and all the others have been miles away. Its actually a boy I want, but why are girls more popular?


----------



## lymorelynn

rose said:


> I was interested in buying a siamese kitten from a breeder not too far from me. Had a lovely reply email from her, she had 2 litters available. I was working the next day and when I looked at my laptop later that night and went on her website they are all reserved  This weekend they were viewable and they were viewed and reserved! boo hoo!


Oh I'm sorry to hear that  I know when I put mine up for viewing they do go very quickly, I have to turn down so many people  I wish I could help but won't be having any here until late summer at the earliest.


----------



## MollyMilo

rose said:


> Unfortunately not I think! I only emailed saturday and had her reply that night, but never got back to the computer until last night so hadnt made an appointment to view or anything  Such a shame as she was only about 40 miles away and all the others have been miles away. Its actually a boy I want, but why are girls more popular?


Not sure it's the same with other breeders, but my cats breeder in Hertfordshire says she gets endless emails for girls . The girls she does get often go to live with her breeder friends. Molly was destined to be a breeding queen but she stayed too small, but just until she came to live with me 

40 miles does seems quite far, I've seen some Oxford breeders on pets4homes much nearer to you than that.

Your baby boy is our there! :001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose

*Warning! Long, rambling Jordan style ponderment...*

I've decided something today. I think. Well, kind of.

When I finish uni (in under 2 weeks! :yikes: ) I'm going to be looking more into feline companions for SpookyPoo. Mum hinted that when I get a job that pays well- hopefully won't be too long- I might be able to get another. She shouldn't have said that 

Sooooo, I'm pretty sure which Ori breeder I'd be going for (begins with an 'M') and if I was to go with an Ori kitten I think I would like a Havana  When I picture Spooks with a friend in my mind, I always see a Havana. Maybe it's a sign? 

And I'll also be visiting some RB breeders to see how they are 'in person' in terms of character. Hopefully, I'll be able to gauge which is more compatible for him.



As you know, I think about this all an awful lot. Which avenue? Rescue kitten, Ex-Queen/Stud, rescue cat, ped kitten...the list is long and has pros and many cons. 

I'm pretty sure, hand on heart, that a ped kitten would be the best option. A well-socialised, self-assured kit with a fairly predictable temperament- Spooks needs that, I think. I'd love to rescue again but his background and behavioural issues mean that this may not be for the best really...


I told you it was long. And, to be honest, not much of a decision has been made :lol: I just wanted to write it down as it's all in my head


----------



## munchkinpie

Ooohhh i think spooks would love a friend!!! my boy has benefited from it.His confidence has improved and also isn't as fussy with his foods. I know a fantastic breeder near you if you wanted a show cat he breeds both oriental and siamese. I have a slight obsession for one of his Havana babies. i love big low set ears. It is the more modern type he breeds not sure if its that type you are interested in but I can pm you if want.


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> *Warning! Long, rambling Jordan style ponderment...*
> 
> I've decided something today. I think. Well, kind of.
> 
> When I finish uni (in under 2 weeks! :yikes: ) I'm going to be looking more into feline companions for SpookyPoo. Mum hinted that when I get a job that pays well- hopefully won't be too long- I might be able to get another. She shouldn't have said that
> 
> Sooooo, I'm pretty sure which Ori breeder I'd be going for (begins with an 'M') and if I was to go with an Ori kitten I think I would like a Havana  When I picture Spooks with a friend in my mind, I always see a Havana. Maybe it's a sign?
> 
> And I'll also be visiting some RB breeders to see how they are 'in person' in terms of character. Hopefully, I'll be able to gauge which is more compatible for him.
> 
> As you know, I think about this all an awful lot. Which avenue? Rescue kitten, Ex-Queen/Stud, rescue cat, ped kitten...the list is long and has pros and many cons.
> 
> I'm pretty sure, hand on heart, that a ped kitten would be the best option. A well-socialised, self-assured kit with a fairly predictable temperament- Spooks needs that, I think. I'd love to rescue again but his background and behavioural issues mean that this may not be for the best really...
> 
> I told you it was long. And, to be honest, not much of a decision has been made :lol: I just wanted to write it down as it's all in my head


JR thats great news! Is the breeder beginning with M in the Manchester area?


----------



## Aurelie

I am still waiting to hear if the breeder I likes queen is pregnant - she said she would know by the end of May so I am assuming she isn't, but I can't ring and check in case she thinks I am a stalker


----------



## JordanRose

munchkinpie said:


> Ooohhh i think spooks would love a friend!!! my boy has benefited from it.His confidence has improved and also isn't as fussy with his foods. I know a fantastic breeder near you if you wanted a show cat he breeds both oriental and siamese. I have a slight obsession for one of his Havana babies. i love big low set ears. It is the more modern type he breeds not sure if its that type you are interested in but I can pm you if want.


I think, if it was all done carefully and I found the right kitten, Spooks would also benefit from a friend. It would mean he's not so dependent on me, especially as I'm going to be out working soon. I would love for him to have some company 

And I think I know which breeder you're talking about. I like to check their website regularly  Does the prefix begin with a 'B' by any chance? And is said Havana kitten also a 'B'? 

I know he's really fantastic but to be honest, I find the kits a bit too much :yikes: His Mum's the breeder I'm interested in 



Aurelie said:


> JR thats great news! Is the breeder beginning with M in the Manchester area?


Yes indeedy!  I'm hoping to arrange to visit her at some point, to see her magnificent cats in the flesh and see what she thinks about my situation 

One of her queens is absolutely wonderful- the most fantastic looking cat I've ever seen!!

Lynn, are links to websites a big no-no on public posts?


----------



## Aurelie

I think I might know who it is . As far as I am aware, as long as there is no negativity ie; no one is saying anything derogatory or making accusations then posting a link is fine.


----------



## JordanRose

Aurelie said:


> I think I might know who it is . As far as I am aware, as long as there is no negativity ie; no one is saying anything derogatory or making accusations then posting a link is fine.


Well, in that case. Have you seen Rags?

Mazpahs Siamese and Oriental Girls

My word, she is mesmerising!! :001_wub:


----------



## munchkinpie

Got it in one I love b**mer !!!


----------



## munchkinpie

Love rags too!!


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> Well, in that case. Have you seen Rags?
> 
> Mazpahs Siamese and Oriental Girls
> 
> My word, she is mesmerising!! :001_wub:


I have - :001_wub::001_wub: Someone recommended them to me a while ago but its too far. Great website too.


----------



## MollyMilo

Jordan!! 
A Havana! Oh they are :001_wub::001_wub:

This is exciting! 
Get those interviews lined up!


----------



## Lunabuma

I think Dougle's cats are Mazpahs..


----------



## Seventh stars

Looks comfy


----------



## MollyMilo

Seventh stars said:


> View attachment 113715
> 
> 
> Looks comfy


He does!


----------



## MollyMilo

Milo is having a bad day bless him  the next door neighbours are having a new bathroom fitted. Milo rushed out the flap to escape the banging and runs to a few gardens away, where he sits and listens. Soon as it stops he's in, complaining bitterly but then it starts off again and he runs off!


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> I think Dougle's cats are Mazpahs..


Yeah, Doesn't he have 5 mazpahs? :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunabuma

MollyMilo said:


> Yeah, Doesn't he have 5 mazpahs? :thumbsup:


She does! (Hope you read this Dougle .. I'm now not the only one! )


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> She does! (Hope you read this Dougle .. I'm now not the only one! )


Oops 

If dougle posted photos of her gorgeous 5 more often, that wouldn't have happened 

Hint hint ...


----------



## dougal22

JordanRose said:


> Well, in that case. Have you seen Rags?
> 
> Mazpahs Siamese and Oriental Girls
> 
> My word, she is mesmerising!! :001_wub:


JR - four of my five are Mazpahs 

I can recommend this breeder, so please feel free to PM me if you have any questions. My Havana boy from Mazpahs is absolutely STUNNING. His first (and only) show was the Supreme in 2011. He did brilliantly: http://www.petforums.co.uk/cats-shows-events/205092-supreme-show.html



Lunabuma said:


> I think Dougle's cats are Mazpahs..


You're right LB 



MollyMilo said:


> Oops
> 
> If dougle posted photos of her gorgeous 5 more often, that wouldn't have happened
> 
> Hint hint ...


Ach, you'd soon get bored of my photos if I bombarded you with them


----------



## Aurelie

dougal22 said:


> JR - four of my five are Mazpahs
> 
> I can recommend this breeder, so please feel free to PM me if you have any questions. My Havana boy from Mazpahs is absolutely STUNNING. His first (and only) show was the Supreme in 2011. He did brilliantly: http://www.petforums.co.uk/cats-shows-events/205092-supreme-show.html
> 
> You're right LB
> 
> Ach, you'd soon get bored of my photos if I bombarded you with them


Oh go on, just a few photos?


----------



## dougal22

Aurelie said:


> Oh go on, just a few photos?


I can only do those rubbish little photos


----------



## MollyMilo

dougal22 said:


> I can only do those rubbish little photos


That will do lovely 

So sorry for calling you a man


----------



## JordanRose

Oh, Dougal- I was admiring your boy on her site. He's just beautiful!! :001_tt1:

I'm pretty sure it's a Havana I want, when the time is right! I'll definitely be asking you some questions- thank you for the offer  I'm hoping to go and visit May at some point soon to have a nice chat with her :thumbsup:

And yes. Piccies please!! Here's some of Sir Handsome from today, not the best ones in the world but never mind:

Sitting Pretty by spookybabbits, on Flickr

Spook Eyes by spookybabbits, on Flickr

Close Up by spookybabbits, on Flickr

Cross Eyed by spookybabbits, on Flickr


----------



## dougal22

MollyMilo said:


> That will do lovely
> 
> So sorry for calling you a man


Don't worry about it. I've been called _far_ worse :lol: :lol: :lol:

And just for you youngest and oldest (or little and large).


----------



## JordanRose

dougal22 said:


> Don't worry about it. I've been called _far_ worse :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> And just for you youngest and oldest (or little and large).


Your Tortie :001_tt1: Oh, she's gorgeous!!

Is the other classed as a Seal Bicolour? I bet I'm way off! :lol:

Stunning pair :001_wub:


----------



## dougal22

JordanRose said:


> Your Tortie :001_tt1: Oh, she's gorgeous!!
> 
> Is the other classed as a Bicolour (Lilac to be precise?). I bet I'm way off! :lol:
> 
> Stunning pair :001_wub:


A very naughty tortie 

A bicolour yes; chocolate point bicolour to be precise. Sired by the stunning Lebreton Fernando (google will show you some stunning pics of him)


----------



## Lunabuma

dougal22 said:


> Don't worry about it. I've been called _far_ worse :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> And just for you youngest and oldest (or little and large).


They are so gorgeous!

This might be a stupid question - what age are Siamese fully grown? My two seem quite dinky but is that because they lack fur volume?


----------



## JordanRose

dougal22 said:


> A very naughty tortie
> 
> A bicolour yes; chocolate point bicolour to be precise. Sired by the stunning Lebreton Fernando (google will show you some stunning pics of him)


Just googled him- he's fabulous!! 

(I edited my post to say seal bicolour too, don't know where Lilac came from!! )

Almost looks like a Snowshoe, the way the colouring has developed. Lovely! :001_wub: Are they both Mazpahs?


----------



## MollyMilo

dougal22 said:


> Don't worry about it. I've been called _far_ worse :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> And just for you youngest and oldest (or little and large).


So beautiful! Oh I love your tortie :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## dougal22

Lunabuma said:


> They are so gorgeous!
> 
> This might be a stupid question - what age are Siamese fully grown? My two seem quite dinky but is that because they lack fur volume?


Definitely do not compare your two to my big bicolour boy. He's an exceptionally large cat. The others all look dinky compared to him. He's not fat, just HUGE!!!!!!!

In my experience, they don't stop growing fully until they're around 2 years old. How old are you two now LB?


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> They are so gorgeous!
> 
> This might be a stupid question - what age are Siamese fully grown? My two seem quite dinky but is that because they lack fur volume?


I think it's 2 but I can't remember


----------



## dougal22

JordanRose said:


> Just googled him- he's fabulous!!
> 
> (I edited my post to say seal bicolour too, don't know where Lilac came from!! )
> 
> Almost looks like a Snowshoe, the way the colouring has developed. Lovely! :001_wub: Are they both Mazpahs?


Yes, both the bicolour and the tortie are Mazpahs cats  Along with a black girl and a havana boy


----------



## JordanRose

Lunabuma said:


> They are so gorgeous!
> 
> This might be a stupid question - what age are Siamese fully grown? My two seem quite dinky but is that because they lack fur volume?


I don't know but have to say, Spooks is teeny tiny! Last time he was weighed he was only about 3.3kg. Bless!

Some of the SAA cats seem HUGE to me, mainly because I'm used to Mr SkinnyLegs 

As you saw in this thread: http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/305564-original-thread-me-fluffs-enjoying-sun.html he's dwarfed by the Babbities


----------



## MollyMilo

Aww bless little spooks :001_wub: 

I'm hoping Milo will fill out a bit now or he will be bullied by the bigger boys


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> Oh, Dougal- I was admiring your boy on her site. He's just beautiful!! :001_tt1:
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's a Havana I want, when the time is right! I'll definitely be asking you some questions- thank you for the offer  I'm hoping to go and visit May at some point soon to have a nice chat with her :thumbsup:
> 
> And yes. Piccies please!! Here's some of Sir Handsome from today, not the best ones in the world but never mind:
> 
> Sitting Pretty by spookybabbits, on Flickr
> 
> Spook Eyes by spookybabbits, on Flickr
> 
> Close Up by spookybabbits, on Flickr
> 
> Cross Eyed by spookybabbits, on Flickr


That first one is a great photo of Spooks - is he enjoying the nicer weather?


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Aww bless little spooks :001_wub:
> 
> I'm hoping Milo will fill out a bit now or he will be bullied by the bigger boys


He'll have his sister to take care of any bullies for him


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> He'll have his sister to take care of any bullies for him


Haha yes, she's built like a brick!


----------



## JordanRose

Aurelie said:


> That first one is a great photo of Spooks - is he enjoying the nicer weather?


He does enjoy a nice sunbathe- but seems to prefer it on his indoor 'Sunshine Perch'. He'll come out for 5 minutes at a time, have a roll around and then go back in, generally


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> I don't know but have to say, Spooks is teeny tiny! Last time he was weighed he was only about 3.3kg. Bless!
> 
> Some of the SAA cats seem HUGE to me, mainly because I'm used to Mr SkinnyLegs
> 
> As you saw in this thread: http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/305564-original-thread-me-fluffs-enjoying-sun.html he's dwarfed by the Babbities


If I pick Claude up after Nancy I am amazed at the sheer size and weight of him, he's a big boy anyway but compared to Nancy its like picking up a beautifully upholstered barrel of beer, lovely boy


----------



## Aurelie

dougal22 said:


> Don't worry about it. I've been called _far_ worse :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> And just for you youngest and oldest (or little and large).


They are beautiful, the tortie girls eyes are :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Lunabuma

MollyMilo said:


> I think it's 2 but I can't remember


They are 2 in August .. Seems like yesterday they were little scared fuzzies hiding in a cupboard


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> They are 2 in August .. Seems like yesterday they were little scared fuzzies hiding in a cupboard


Aww bless them xx

Are you getting broody?


----------



## oliviarussian

JordanRose said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a Havana I want, when the time is right!


Mika's just flounced off in disgust as he was looking forward to having another Russian bro' on the forum...... Although I've just explained to him just how yummy Havana's are and they are pretty high on my wish list too, so he needs to watch his step!!!!!!


----------



## JordanRose

oliviarussian said:


> Mika's just flounced off in disgust as he was looking forward to having another Russian bro' on the forum...... Although I've just explained to him just how yummy Havana's are and they are pretty high on my wish list too, so he needs to watch his step!!!!!!


I'm still looking into the Russians, too  Will be either an RB or Havana, I reckon. Need to work out which traits are more compatible.

I still love you, Mika! :001_tt1:


----------



## Seventh stars

Its confirmed Reno will be getting a friend in 13 weeks 
The breeder had a litter a few days ago (3 boys so hopefully one will be a siamese and not a tortie bith mum and dad are blue points (i have nothing against them orientals) 

Hehe exited for finding out what colours they are and the beggining of august!!


----------



## MollyMilo

Seventh stars said:


> Its confirmed Reno will be getting a friend in 13 weeks
> The breeder had a litter a few days ago (3 boys so hopefully one will be a siamese and not a tortie bith mum and dad are blue points (i have nothing against them orientals)
> 
> Hehe exited for finding out what colours they are and the beggining of august!!


Ooooh another Reno! :001_wub: :001_wub:

I love the blue tortie siamese your breeder has on pets4homes


----------



## rose

I thought torties were always girls?


----------



## Seventh stars

MollyMilo said:


> Ooooh another Reno! :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> I love the blue tortie siamese your breeder has on pets4homes


My mum really liked her to to be fair (i don't know why) personally im not a fan of torties :/


----------



## MollyMilo

Seventh stars said:


> My mum really liked her to to be fair (i don't know why) personally im not a fan of torties :/


Nope, I can't see why she would either 

A Wonderful Bluetortiepoint Siamese Girl | Wrexham, Wrexham | Pets4Homes

Well I love her :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

rose said:


> I thought torties were always girls?


Rose I think you're right, I'm no expert but this website is good.

The Tortie Point Siamese Cat


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Nope, I can't see why she would either
> 
> A Wonderful Bluetortiepoint Siamese Girl | Wrexham, Wrexham | Pets4Homes
> 
> Well I love her :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


She's beautiful!! :001_wub:

And yes, if all three in the litter are boys it's very unlikely any will be tortie. I think something like 99% of torties are females :thumbsup:

Is this little tortie the same litter as the little red point?


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> She's beautiful!! :001_wub:
> 
> And yes, if all three in the litter are boys it's very unlikely any will be tortie. I think something like 99% of torties are females :thumbsup:
> 
> Is this little tortie the same litter as the little red point?


According the website he is Jordan :thumbsup:
I think SS is worried that be will stay white faced all his life, but he won't! He will develop lovely red points and white coat


----------



## Seventh stars

JordanRose said:


> She's beautiful!! :001_wub:
> 
> And yes, if all three in the litter are boys it's very unlikely any will be tortie. I think something like 99% of torties are females :thumbsup:
> 
> Is this little tortie the same litter as the little red point?


Yeah the red point is the same litter as well as 2 oriental boys, 
They were so adorable


----------



## Seventh stars

JordanRose said:


> She's beautiful!! :001_wub:
> 
> And yes, if all three in the litter are boys it's very unlikely any will be tortie. I think something like 99% of torties are females :thumbsup:
> 
> Is this little tortie the same litter as the little red point?





MollyMilo said:


> According the website he is Jordan :thumbsup:
> I think SS is worried that be will stay white faced all his life, but he won't! He will develop lovely red points and white coat


I really did fall in love with him but siamese are expensive i told OH reno cost £50  
So affording the red boy is impossible to do in 5 weeks


----------



## MollyMilo

Seventh stars said:


> I really did fall in love with him but siamese are expensive i told OH reno cost £50
> So affording the red boy is impossible to do in 5 weeks


right so you mustn't rush into anything, 13 weeks will fly by with a tiny kitten in the house, just watch


----------



## Seventh stars

Some on really likes my hoodie!!


----------



## MollyMilo

Seventh stars said:


> View attachment 113755
> 
> 
> Some on really likes my hoodie!!


He looks so cosy


----------



## Seventh stars

MollyMilo said:


> He looks so cosy


Hes always cosy!!
Talked to the breeder on of the boys passed away so there are only 2 boys


----------



## Seventh stars

Proud moment! 
Reno is now on his breeders website!! :001_tt1:


----------



## Seventh stars

As requested fir my stalker 

Ps had to sneek on here as OH is over tonight and is already frustrated at Reno in my bed


----------



## Seventh stars

Went to the vets today, instead of asking the stupid receptionist i asked the vet and reno has got his microchip in the morning :/


----------



## Seventh stars

How much should a 3 and 1/2 month old kitten be eating renos only eating about 200G and and hardly any dry,

Also what does a adult apricot oriental look like i can't find a pic anywhere


----------



## Aurelie

Seventh stars said:


> How much should a 3 and 1/2 month old kitten be eating renos only eating about 200G and and hardly any dry,
> 
> Also what does a adult apricot oriental look like i can't find a pic anywhere


I can't help you with the food (if you give your breeder a ring they would know). But here are some apricot orientals

https://www.google.co.uk/search?cli....5j9j2j1.17.0...0.0...1c.1.12.img.RYimgiUxfpU


----------



## Seventh stars

Aurelie said:


> I can't help you with the food (if you give your breeder a ring they would know). But here are some apricot orientals
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?cli....5j9j2j1.17.0...0.0...1c.1.12.img.RYimgiUxfpU


I was told they where "red" which is a differant colour?


----------



## Aurelie

Seventh stars said:


> I was told they where "red" which is a differant colour?


This is a red ori https://www.google.co.uk/search?cli...2.3j5j0j1.9.0...0.0...1c.1.12.img.5-TXcg1vssY

Were you told they were called apricot or looked red?


----------



## Seventh stars

Aurelie said:


> This is a red ori https://www.google.co.uk/search?cli...2.3j5j0j1.9.0...0.0...1c.1.12.img.5-TXcg1vssY
> 
> Were you told they were called apricot or looked red?


Must of been looks red :blush:


----------



## Aurelie

Seventh stars said:


> Must of been looks red :blush:


I can see why someone would say that, its a lot paler and a more delicate shade but without comparing it to an actual red it would probably be described as red - ish 

Is this for a prospective new kitten?


----------



## Seventh stars

Aurelie said:


> I can see why someone would say that, its a lot paler and a more delicate shade but without comparing it to an actual red it would probably be described as red - ish
> 
> Is this for a prospective new kitten?


Oh yes i get to view 2 apricots, 3 havana and 2 chocolate point siamese next week

Edit: no idea where i got the fawn from


----------



## Aurelie

Seventh stars said:


> Oh yes i get to view 2 apricots, 1 fawn, and 2 chocolate point siamese next week


Oooh lucky you - a fawn ori :001_wub::001_wub: I really do love that colour.


----------



## Lunabuma

Probably the best cat food label ever!!!!

http://www.happykittycompany.co.uk/collections/cat-food/products/om-nom-nom-chicken-400g


----------



## JordanRose

Lunabuma said:


> Probably the best cat food label ever!!!!
> 
> http://www.happykittycompany.co.uk/collections/cat-food/products/om-nom-nom-chicken-400g


Love it!! Might try it, just for the label 

And I thought I'd add this really odd photo. Such a strange angle- look at the size of the ears! :lol: 

Weird Ears by spookybabbits, on Flickr


----------



## Lunabuma

JordanRose said:


> Love it!! Might try it, just for the label
> 
> And I thought I'd add this really odd photo. Such a strange angle- look at the size of the ears! :lol:
> 
> Weird Ears by spookybabbits, on Flickr


Ooh yes, I think he could guide a plane into land with those  Its funny how you can get used to the big lugs on them.


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> Probably the best cat food label ever!!!!
> 
> http://www.happykittycompany.co.uk/collections/cat-food/products/om-nom-nom-chicken-400g


I wish my cats would like what was in this tin of food!!


----------



## Puddycat

Lunabuma said:


> Probably the best cat food label ever!!!!
> 
> http://www.happykittycompany.co.uk/collections/cat-food/products/om-nom-nom-chicken-400g


This is what mine eat! Onslow loves his pussi in the mornings.


----------



## Ringypie

JordanRose said:


> Love it!! Might try it, just for the label
> 
> And I thought I'd add this really odd photo. Such a strange angle- look at the size of the ears! :lol:
> 
> Weird Ears by spookybabbits, on Flickr


I love this pic! It's funny isn't it - I'm so used to looking at gangly pointy faxed creatures that when we stayed with my inlaws the other week, their cat looked really strange - she has such short legs and tail. Very cute though - but so quiet and undemanding lol


----------



## JordanRose

Ringypie said:


> I love this pic! It's funny isn't it - I'm so used to looking at gangly pointy faxed creatures that when we stayed with my inlaws the other week, their cat looked really strange - she has such short legs and tail. Very cute though - but so quiet and undemanding lol


I know! Some of the SAA cats seem ENORMOUS! Really, they're just your average Justa but I'm so used to the sleek, pointy dumbo that is Spooks


----------



## Lunabuma

Words can't express how lovely these prints are that I've found.....

View Siamese Cats by rachelsstudio on Etsy


----------



## JordanRose

Lunabuma said:


> Words can't express how lovely these prints are that I've found.....
> 
> View Siamese Cats by rachelsstudio on Etsy


Oh, they're stunning!!!!

This could be Molly and Milo:
Chocolate Siamese Art Print of my watercolor by rachelsstudio

:001_wub:


----------



## Aurelie

Have just bought a copy of Cats in the Belfry and hidden it in a copy of Grazia so that husband doesn't realise how bad its getting


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> Words can't express how lovely these prints are that I've found.....
> 
> View Siamese Cats by rachelsstudio on Etsy


That is a very dangerous website!

I want them all


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Have just bought a copy of Cats in the Belfry and hidden it in a copy of Grazia so that husband doesn't realise how bad its getting


:lol:

I love those books! You'll want to read them all!

I'm still trying to get hold of roses behind the door, can't afford the £140 on a book though!


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Oh, they're stunning!!!!
> 
> This could be Molly and Milo:
> Chocolate Siamese Art Print of my watercolor by rachelsstudio
> 
> :001_wub:


Oh :001_wub:


----------



## HannahKate

I'm missing my boys at the moment. They are at the cattery because I was away the weekend just gone (got back yesterday) and am away the coming weekend (leaving thursday) so didn't want to stress them bringing them home then taking them back again. Still, it's strange not having my furry snugglebums with me.


----------



## lymorelynn

Oh hugs ((())) Hannahkate 
I hope they are both well and getting along together though


----------



## Lunabuma

I can imagine that must be awful for you to be home and them not there! Big meezy hugs xx


----------



## MollyMilo

Hope the time goes quickly for you HK! x

Meanwhile you should post photos in here to help you though meezerless days


----------



## Ringypie

Oh my word

Siamese Cat Art Print of my Watercolor Painting by rachelsstudio

It's Parsnip!


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> Oh my word
> 
> Siamese Cat Art Print of my Watercolor Painting by rachelsstudio
> 
> It's Parsnip!


Gorgeous!! :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

I've just spent £90 in 5 mins using the zoo plus app  just on food!


----------



## sharonbee

Just a few pics of Xenia....


----------



## lymorelynn

She is stunning :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Sharon, Xenia is just meezer perfection. Such a beautiful little girl :001_wub: 

How old is she now?


----------



## sharonbee

Xenia is 6 months old, she is so playful and we usually find her wrapped round Daves head (Dave is our Exotic) or chasing round with Wispa or one of the others. 
She has a habit of crawling under the cat bed in the lounge and walking round the room with it on her head, we don't see Xenia, we just see a walking cat bed, she does it with the other bed in the cats grooming room too. :lol:


----------



## Ringypie

Hubby and I have just bought our first house together. So exciting! We moved in last week and have had a busy few days sorting stuff and deciding what colours to paint the rooms as it is all rather tired and grubby.

Meanwhile Flint has been adapting to his new life as an indoor cat (after Pasha was killed I was so afraid - but in the previous place he was so used to going out I couldn't stop him and as it was rented, catproofing the garden wasn't an option). I'm relieved that he seems to have settled with no problems, he was indoor for about 2 years previously which probably helps. He and Parsnip have been getting used to laminate floors which have led to some funny bambi on ice moments! Im so glad They both seem very happy and settled.

So the nasty blue and blue floral wallpaper in the bedroom has had to go, along with the blue chimney breast in the lounge. Both repainted in a neutral creamy shade with the chimney breast in the lounge and a feature wall in the bedroom a nice truffle shade. Cream curtains with a bit of brown embroidery to finish off the bedroom. Then my friend came round and commented how she loves that we have based our colour scheme around....... Chocolate point Siamese!

I have to add it wasn't intentional!


----------



## Lunabuma

Congratulations on your new home RP! Glad your gremlins are settling in, I'm sure they'll settle into indoor life xx


----------



## MollyMilo

Sometimes I come in here as its the only place that feels 'real' these days!!! 

Anyway, you have to help me..
I'm going to meet up with my breeder friend next week and she has the following running around her house 









Look at those faces!!!! :001_wub:

Please hope they are all lilac tabby points and boys, then I'm safe :lol: 
Because if they are choc tabby points girls then I can't go!!


----------



## Lunabuma

MollyMilo said:


> Sometimes I come in here as its the only place that feels 'real' these days!!!
> 
> Anyway, you have to help me..
> I'm going to meet up with my breeder friend next week and she has the following running around her house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those faces!!!! :001_wub:
> 
> Please hope they are all lilac tabby points and boys, then I'm safe :lol:
> Because if they are choc tabby points girls then I can't go!!


The cutest little gremlinees! Are you surey you'll be able to resist?


----------



## lymorelynn

Oooh MM I don't know how you'll manage to resist  Aren't they just delectable :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> The cutest little gremlinees! Are you surey you'll be able to resist?





lymorelynn said:


> Oooh MM I don't know how you'll manage to resist  Aren't they just delectable :001_wub:


You're right, I can't go!!


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> You're right, I can't go!!


Yes you can.

And you will!

Can't wait to meet the new addition


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Yes you can.
> 
> And you will!
> 
> Can't wait to meet the new addition


Stop it you


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Stop it you


Just sayin'


----------



## Aurelie

Always happy to help MM. I think you should have the two on the left, and if you could just pop the little guy on the right in the post to me, we're all done :thumbup:

You did mean help in choosing didn't you?


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Always happy to help MM. I think you should have the two on the left, and if you could just pop the little guy on the right in the post to me, we're all done :thumbup:
> 
> You did mean help in choosing didn't you?


:lol: :lol: yes Aurelie that was sooooo helpful 

Such cuties!!! Must be strong though! 2014 

Your little boy must be cooking now!!


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> :lol: :lol: yes Aurelie that was sooooo helpful
> 
> Such cuties!!! Must be strong though! 2014
> 
> Your little boy must be cooking now!!


Oh god I REALLY, REALLY, REALLY hope so!!! Fingers crossed I'll find out at the weekend.


----------



## MollyMilo

All boys in the litter!

It's safe to go! :thumbup:


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Always happy to help MM. I think you should have the two on the left, and if you could just pop the little guy on the right in the post to me, we're all done :thumbup:
> 
> You did mean help in choosing didn't you?


Your one is a blue tabby boy, which Paula is keeping as her new stud  can't wait to meet him next Tuesday!


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Your one is a blue tabby boy, which Paula is keeping as her new stud  can't wait to meet him next Tuesday!


I knew I had good taste


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> I knew I had good taste


She's trying to tempt me with a seal tabby girl of another litter. 
I'm not even going to look in her direction :nono:

2014!!

I'm thinking little tabby blue boy might be my new kittens daddy 
Exciting times ahead!!!


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> She's trying to tempt me with a seal tabby girl of another litter.
> I'm not even going to look in her direction :nono:
> 
> 2014!!
> 
> I'm thinking little tabby blue boy might be my new kittens daddy
> Exciting times ahead!!!


Oooh lovely, what a nice day to have planned, hanging out with squillions of meezer kittens. Photos please!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Oooh lovely, what a nice day to have planned, hanging out with squillions of meezer kittens. Photos please!


I will do but I get so engrossed in cuddling all her cats and kittens, I forget!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Just sharing the girls on here too 

P5310169 by lymorelynn, on Flickr


P5300165 by lymorelynn, on Flickr


----------



## JordanRose

Such gorgeous girls, Lynn :001_wub: It must feel so quiet now the kittens have gone (although if Pasha's calling, maybe not  )

Here are a couple of Spooky pics for you all. Not the best ones, and not really 'thread-worthy' so will stick them here 


Prowl by spookybabbits, on Flickr


What is it? by spookybabbits, on Flickr


Up there! by spookybabbits, on Flickr


Spooky Shadow by spookybabbits, on Flickr


----------



## MollyMilo

Love those photos lynn. :001_wub: :001_wub: 

It's so wonderful to see that Mai Tai seems just as close to Pasha as she was to Rosie. The photos must warm your heart xx


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Such gorgeous girls, Lynn :001_wub: It must feel so quiet now the kittens have gone (although if Pasha's calling, maybe not  )
> 
> Here are a couple of Spooky pics for you all. Not the best ones, and not really 'thread-worthy' so will stick them here
> 
> 
> Prowl by spookybabbits, on Flickr
> 
> 
> What is it? by spookybabbits, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Up there! by spookybabbits, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Spooky Shadow by spookybabbits, on Flickr


Spoons gets more and more handsome every day!!! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Spoons gets more and more handsome every day!!! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


I didn't know you had a spoon fetish! :lol:

Thank you!


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> I didn't know you had a spoon fetish! :lol:
> 
> Thank you!


:lol:

S P O O K S so sorry


----------



## gwendolyn

Here is a whole bed full of Siamese kittens--we are adopting a little fawn point boy out of this lot (but he is almost impossible to see in here)


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> :lol:
> 
> S P O O K S so sorry


It made me laugh, don't be sorry!


----------



## JordanRose

gwendolyn said:


> Here is a whole bed full of Siamese kittens--we are adopting a little fawn point boy out of this lot (but he is almost impossible to see in here)


Squeeeee!! :001_wub:

Lucky you! Exciting times


----------



## gwendolyn

And here's my hubs playing with him--he was 3 weeks old in this pic, so precious! :001_wub:

(sorry, not sure how to make the pics big!)


----------



## gwendolyn

JordanRose said:


> Squeeeee!! :001_wub:
> 
> Lucky you! Exciting times


Thank you, JordanRose--I really cannot wait!!


----------



## JordanRose

gwendolyn said:


> Thank you, JordanRose--I really cannot wait!!


How long until you bring him home? Is he your first Siamese? Do you have any cats already?

Sorry for all the questions. I get very excited about kittens! :lol:


----------



## MollyMilo

gwendolyn said:


> And here's my hubs playing with him--he was 3 weeks old in this pic, so precious! :001_wub:
> 
> (sorry, not sure how to make the pics big!)


Oh how cute!!!

Is your breeder in Watford?

So excited for you, love fawn points :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

Teeny baby Meezers :001_wub::001_wub: Your little one is adorable gwendolyn
So long before we have any babies here :cryin::cryin: Can't wait for some pretty Pasha babies :thumbup1:


----------



## Aurelie

gwendolyn said:


> And here's my hubs playing with him--he was 3 weeks old in this pic, so precious! :001_wub:
> 
> (sorry, not sure how to make the pics big!)


Lovely photos  what will you call him?


----------



## gwendolyn

JordanRose said:


> How long until you bring him home? Is he your first Siamese? Do you have any cats already?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions. I get very excited about kittens! :lol:


No need to apologise at all! This will not be my first Siamese--in fact, I grew up with them! We've had a chocolate point (a chocolate tortie-lynx point actually, she was gorgeous), two blue points, a seal point and a lilac point. This little boy will be my family's first fawn point!

This little boy will also, however, be the first Siamese I have had with my husband, who's never had one (never had a cat before, just Jack Russells ). We plan to get another kitten (his choice next time) when this kitten gets a little older, at least that is the plan!


----------



## gwendolyn

MollyMilo said:


> Oh how cute!!!
> 
> Is your breeder in Watford?
> 
> So excited for you, love fawn points :001_wub:


Hi MollyMilo! Ooh, you aren't named Milo after the delicious Australian malty drink, are you? That stuff is divine!!

No, our breeder is not in Watford--she's in Milton Keynes. And we are soon not going to be in Watford either--in about 2 weeks, we're moving to Chesham! Can't wait for that either! Beautiful new home for our beautiful fawn boy.


----------



## gwendolyn

lymorelynn said:


> Teeny baby Meezers :001_wub::001_wub: Your little one is adorable gwendolyn
> So long before we have any babies here :cryin::cryin: Can't wait for some pretty Pasha babies :thumbup1:


Aww, thank you, lymorelynn! I can't wait to bring him home! :thumbup:


----------



## gwendolyn

Aurelie said:


> Lovely photos  what will you call him?


Aw, thank you, Aurelie! To be honest, I am not sure yet--I have a few names that I think might be good, but I want to get to know him a bit more before deciding, to make sure the name fits.


----------



## gwendolyn

Can I do two pics at a time? Lemme see...

Ok, if I did this correctly, you should see a pic of my baby boy giving me a high five (and check out how blue his eyes are! swoon) and a picture of his momma, who is a gorgeous fawn tabby. My baby has great genes, eh? :wink5:


----------



## MollyMilo

gwendolyn said:


> No need to apologise at all! This will not be my first Siamese--in fact, I grew up with them! We've had a chocolate point (a chocolate tortie-lynx point actually, she was gorgeous), two blue points, a seal point and a lilac point. This little boy will be my family's first fawn point!
> 
> This little boy will also, however, be the first Siamese I have had with my husband, who's never had one (never had a cat before, just Jack Russells ). We plan to get another kitten (his choice next time) when this kitten gets a little older, at least that is the plan!


Well, You are working through the meezer rainbow 

My aunt had a choc tortie tabby point girl called Lottie. I agree they are stunning!


----------



## rose

Hi
I had an 8 week lilac point on hold but can no longer have him  so if anyone knows of a litter of traditional ones not too far from oxford.............


----------



## MollyMilo

rose said:


> Hi
> I had an 8 week lilac point on hold but can no longer have him  so if anyone knows of a litter of traditional ones not too far from oxford.............


Oh Rose, how disappointing  did you pay your deposit?


----------



## rose

Hi no I hadn't had the chance. I verbally had him on hold and could have viewed him and paid the deposit after his first injection. I emailed the breeder the day after his jabs and asked if everything was ok, she replied and said all was well and she would send some pics. Then a week later the other kitten died  I was waiting for a date to visit but didn't want to push it last weekend as I knew she would be busy with the older litter leaving ). So disappointed!


----------



## gwendolyn

rose said:


> Hi
> I had an 8 week lilac point on hold but can no longer have him  so if anyone knows of a litter of traditional ones not too far from oxford.............


Oh no, how awful! Did your breeder double book him or something? That would break my heart. 

My breeder is in Milton Keynes and she still has some kittens available. Does it have to be a lilac point thought? She doesn't currently have any lilacs.

Edit: just saw you were posting the same time I was--how unfortunate all that happened, especially about the kitten dying.


----------



## rose

gwendolyn said:


> Oh no, how awful! Did your breeder double book him or something? That would break my heart.
> 
> My breeder is in Milton Keynes and she still has some kittens available. Does it have to be a lilac point thought? She doesn't currently have any lilacs.
> 
> Edit: just saw you were posting the same time I was--how unfortunate all that happened, especially about the kitten dying.


Hi, doesn't have to be lilac, only going to be a pet! I only like traditional one though, bit more meat on them! Has your breeder got a website? Health tested etc?


----------



## gwendolyn

rose said:


> Hi, doesn't have to be lilac, only going to be a pet! I only like traditional one though, bit more meat on them! Has your breeder got a website? Health tested etc?


Just messaged you! I think. (Am new so I'm not 100% sure that's what I did. But I think it is. )


----------



## MollyMilo

So close Rose!! I'm so sorry 

What about these cuties? Not sure why they are 475 though 

BEAUTIFUL TRADITIONAL OLD-STYLE SIAMESE KITTENS | Oxford, Oxfordshire | Pets4Homes


----------



## MollyMilo

Also Jarmilla, gorgeous cats!!!

In fact I think if my breeder decided to move to Scotland, instead of living the 7 min drive from my house, I'd go there for future kittens!!


----------



## gwendolyn

MollyMilo said:


> Also Jarmilla, gorgeous cats!!!
> 
> In fact I think if my breeder decided to move to Scotland, instead of living the 7 min drive from my house, I'd go there for future kittens!!


That's where we're getting our new kitten, from Jarmila Siamese.


----------



## MollyMilo

gwendolyn said:


> That's where we're getting our new kitten, from Jarmila Siamese.


Oh you lucky thing!!!

Which one is mum?


----------



## gwendolyn

MollyMilo said:


> Oh you lucky thing!!!
> 
> Which one is mum?


Lulu, the fawn tabby. 

Here's the link to her: http://www.jarmilasiamese.co.uk/lulu.htm

(Edit: my baby is a fawn point but not a tabby, so he'll have her lovely colouring but not her stripes )


----------



## Ringypie

gwendolyn said:


> Lulu, the fawn tabby.
> 
> Here's the link to her: http://www.jarmilasiamese.co.uk/lulu.htm
> 
> (Edit: my baby is a fawn point but not a tabby, so he'll have her lovely colouring but not her stripes )


Wow she is beautiful! I'm so envious I want a kitten - but Flint and Parsnip are plenty for us for the time being.


----------



## MollyMilo

gwendolyn said:


> Lulu, the fawn tabby.
> 
> Here's the link to her: http://www.jarmilasiamese.co.uk/lulu.htm
> 
> (Edit: my baby is a fawn point but not a tabby, so he'll have her lovely colouring but not her stripes )


Gorgeous!!

I like stripey meezers, Milo is a lilac tabby


----------



## gwendolyn

Ringypie said:


> Wow she is beautiful! I'm so envious I want a kitten - but Flint and Parsnip are plenty for us for the time being.


Parsnip!! Oh my goodness, what a great name!


----------



## gwendolyn

MollyMilo said:


> Gorgeous!!
> 
> I like stripey meezers, Milo is a lilac tabby


Oh how beautiful!! I've never seen a lilac tabby before, just stunning! :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

As Molly hasn't been in for a while, here she is! 
It's very bright in the conservatory, but I can assure you she has beautiful eyes when they are open


----------



## MollyMilo

gwendolyn said:


> Oh how beautiful!! I've never seen a lilac tabby before, just stunning! :001_wub:


Thank you 

I'd never seen one either until I met Milo's uncle and then I thought, oh yes


----------



## gwendolyn

MollyMilo said:


> As Molly hasn't been in for a while, here she is!
> It's very bright in the conservatory, but I can assure you she has beautiful eyes when they are open


Oh, she is gorgeous as well! I'd love to see her pretty blues at some point--I just love the contrast between the dark points and the blue, blue eyes!


----------



## MollyMilo

gwendolyn said:


> Oh, she is gorgeous as well! I'd love to see her pretty blues at some point--I just love the contrast between the dark points and the blue, blue eyes!


The gorgeous spooks always has his eyes open in photos. Check his out!!

Molly refuses to look at the camera  it's my life's mission


----------



## gwendolyn

MollyMilo said:


> The gorgeous spooks always has his eyes open in photos. Check his out!!
> 
> Molly refuses to look at the camera  it's my life's mission


Oh, is Spooks your baby? I've seen some photos of him and he is a heartbreaker!! Absolutely gorgeous, hubba bubba! :001_tt1:

Edit: Oh, whoops, seems like I messed up & JordanRose lives with the lovely Spooks! Sorry


----------



## MollyMilo

gwendolyn said:


> Oh, is Spooks your baby? I've seen some photos of him and he is a heartbreaker!! Absolutely gorgeous, hubba bubba! :001_tt1:


Oh I wish he was!! :001_wub:

Jordanrose is the lucky slave


----------



## JordanRose

gwendolyn said:


> Oh, is Spooks your baby? I've seen some photos of him and he is a heartbreaker!! Absolutely gorgeous, hubba bubba! :001_tt1:


Spooks is my man! (Although, between me and you- I think MollyMilo would like to catnap him :hand

Any excuse for piccies of his baby blues:


Posington by spookybabbits, on Flickr

Baby blue by spookybabbits, on Flickr

Blue by spookybabbits, on Flickr


----------



## gwendolyn

Oh my, those eyes....someone, quick, get my smelling salts! *swoon* :001_wub:



Spooks is gorgeous, JordanRose--you're very lucky he allows you to live with him. :wink5:


----------



## JordanRose

gwendolyn said:


> Oh my, those eyes....someone, quick, get my smelling salts! *swoon* :001_wub:
> 
> Spooks is gorgeous, JordanRose--you're very lucky he allows you to live with him. :wink5:


:lol:

He's not bad 

No, I am very lucky indeed. I feel so grateful everyday that he chose me- we both really needed eachother when we met. Soppy, I know 

Had him almost a year now! Seems to have flown by but in the same way, I can't remember life without him


----------



## rose

MollyMilo said:


> So close Rose!! I'm so sorry
> 
> What about these cuties? Not sure why they are 475 though
> 
> BEAUTIFUL TRADITIONAL OLD-STYLE SIAMESE KITTENS | Oxford, Oxfordshire | Pets4Homes


I did contact this breeder, but when I discussed it on here everyone advised me not to pay that much for a kitten. I was advised £400 was a fair price.


----------



## MollyMilo

rose said:


> I did contact this breeder, but when I discussed it on here everyone advised me not to pay that much for a kitten. I was advised £400 was a fair price.


It is a bit more than average, but the classic types are more rare now. On that 
Jarmilla website there is a bit on there that says as of 2008 we are only registered breeder of traditionals, this was only 5 years ago.


----------



## gwendolyn

MollyMilo said:


> It is a bit more than average, but the classic types are more rare now. On that
> Jarmilla website there is a bit on there that says as of 2008 we are only registered breeder of traditionals, this was only 5 years ago.


Yes, she said a couple of weeks ago to me that they still are the only ones in England.


----------



## gwendolyn

Wanted to share this little guy with you all--he was, at the time this photo was taken, a 3-week old seal point. I just love his adorable little face! 

He was the only one in his litter, and was already spoken for when I met him.


----------



## Ringypie

Here are some more baby blues!


----------



## MollyMilo

gwendolyn said:


> Wanted to share this little guy with you all--he was, at the time this photo was taken, a 3-week old seal point. I just love his adorable little face!
> 
> He was the only one in his litter, and was already spoken for when I met him.


Oh my! :001_wub: he is too cute :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Ringypie

I got a new rug today..... Guess who is claiming it!

He's been rolling around on it all evening!


----------



## gwendolyn

Ringypie said:


> I got a new rug today..... Guess who is claiming it!
> 
> He's been rolling around on it all evening!
> 
> View attachment 115374


Awww, so sweet!! And what a gorgeous boy he is too!


----------



## lymorelynn

Blue eyes here too


----------



## MollyMilo

Right meezer thread people, I'm tired of not having good photos of my babies! Made a snap purchase and bought a new camera!

Anyone like the canon sx280? 

It will be here Monday
And beware... There will be Blue eyes a plenty


----------



## lymorelynn

I'd love a decent camera but it would be wasted on me  My youngest son has a DSLR and he took that one of Mai Tai


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> I'd love a decent camera but it would be wasted on me  My youngest son has a DSLR and he took that one of Mai Tai


I don't even have a clue what that is lol sounds complex!


----------



## lymorelynn

Very  One of these things that you have separate lenses for. Point and shoot is hard enough for me


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Very  One of these things that you have separate lenses for. Point and shoot is hard enough for me


I'm so with you Lynn 

Ooh I just had a thought! 
Going to see all those meezer kittens on Tuesday, Ill take my new camera along and ask if I can test it out


----------



## gwendolyn

MollyMilo said:


> Right meezer thread people, I'm tired of not having good photos of my babies! Made a snap purchase and bought a new camera!
> 
> Anyone like the canon sx280?
> 
> It will be here Monday
> And beware... There will be Blue eyes a plenty


Yay!!! *applause!* :thumbup:


----------



## gwendolyn

lymorelynn said:


> Blue eyes here too


Absolutely divine!! What gorgeous eyes, and the richness of those blue points! Love love love! :001_tt1:


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> I'm so with you Lynn
> 
> Ooh I just had a thought!
> Going to see all those meezer kittens on Tuesday, Ill take my new camera along and ask if I can test it out


Good idea!


----------



## Aurelie

I met the lovely lady that I am hoping to have a kitten from at the show yesterday - she has a litter due mid June and another in July so I am to ring her at the end of June to see if there is anything for me in that litter 

Saw a great Meezer at the show yesterday - he/she was really boss eyed and dangling its paws out of the cage trying to entice passers by for a cuddle, looked such a character. Husband has been wondering aloud just how noisy a Siamese will be be - I have pointed out that Nancy could give Beyonce a run for her money on the volume front and to expect more of the same, he paled slightly then went back to his book. Maybe I could get him some ear defenders for Fathers Day


----------



## Mo1959

Aurelie said:


> I met the lovely lady that I am hoping to have a kitten from at the show yesterday - she has a litter due mid June and another in July so I am to ring her at the end of June to see if there is anything for me in that litter
> 
> Saw a great Meezer at the show yesterday - he/she was really boss eyed and dangling its paws out of the cage trying to entice passers by for a cuddle, looked such a character. Husband has been wondering aloud just how noisy a Siamese will be be - I have pointed out that Nancy could give Beyonce a run for her money on the volume front and to expect more of the same, he paled slightly then went back to his book. Maybe I could get him some ear defenders for Fathers Day


A word of warning, it can get really irritating at times when they really get going. As much as I love Tia to bits, if I happen to have a headache and she has one of her loud yowling spells it really does get to you.....so be warned!


----------



## Aurelie

Mo1959 said:


> A word of warning, it can get really irritating at times when they really get going. As much as I love Tia to bits, if I happen to have a headache and she has one of her loud yowling spells it really does get to you.....so be warned!


My husband is now cheerfully resigned to his fate - this is our daughters favourite cat clip 

YouTube


----------



## cinder

Hello everyone! I've come across this thread several times when Googling Siamese cats, so I thought I'd best get signed up. So many gorgeous cats - I'm especially smitten with Molly and Milo!

My partner and I are in the process of buying a flat, and as it's the first place that we'll have owned we are SO excited at being able to finally have pets. We're both cat lovers, and I was bitten by the Siamese bug when I was about six (my parents only ever had Siamese/Orientals), so noisy pointy faced kitties it is! 

I've been doing my research and have found a breeder not too far from London who has both blue/seal Siamese and a black Oriental queen. The name is Silkasiamese - has anyone got any experience of this breeder?


----------



## Aurelie

cinder said:


> Hello everyone! I've come across this thread several times when Googling Siamese cats, so I thought I'd best get signed up. So many gorgeous cats - I'm especially smitten with Molly and Milo!
> 
> My partner and I are in the process of buying a flat, and as it's the first place that we'll have owned we are SO excited at being able to finally have pets. We're both cat lovers, and I was bitten by the Siamese bug when I was about six (my parents only ever had Siamese/Orientals), so noisy pointy faced kitties it is!
> 
> I've been doing my research and have found a breeder not too far from London who has both blue/seal Siamese and a black Oriental queen. The name is Silkasiamese - has anyone got any experience of this breeder?


Hello and welcome 

I've must had a peek at the Silkasiamese website and it looks lovely - going by the website it would tick all of my boxes and her cats are beautiful. obviously you can only see what she wants you to from a website but you'll know if she is genuine when you go to visit her, why don't you give her a ring and arrange to go and see her


----------



## JordanRose

Aurelie said:


> My husband is now cheerfully resigned to his fate - this is our daughters favourite cat clip
> 
> YouTube


I love this. So much.

Funnily enough, it was the day after showing this to my Mum that she agreed to visit Spooks ut:



cinder said:


> Hello everyone! I've come across this thread several times when Googling Siamese cats, so I thought I'd best get signed up. So many gorgeous cats - I'm especially smitten with Molly and Milo!
> 
> My partner and I are in the process of buying a flat, and as it's the first place that we'll have owned we are SO excited at being able to finally have pets. We're both cat lovers, and I was bitten by the Siamese bug when I was about six (my parents only ever had Siamese/Orientals), so noisy pointy faced kitties it is!
> 
> I've been doing my research and have found a breeder not too far from London who has both blue/seal Siamese and a black Oriental queen. The name is Silkasiamese - has anyone got any experience of this breeder?


I don't have experience but wanted to say welcome!  Good luck with your Meezer hunt 



MollyMilo said:


> Right meezer thread people, I'm tired of not having good photos of my babies! Made a snap purchase and bought a new camera!
> 
> Anyone like the canon sx280?
> 
> It will be here Monday
> And beware... There will be Blue eyes a plenty


Woohoo!! Looks like a great camera! Spooks is ready to be rivalled in the photo stakes 



lymorelynn said:


> I'd love a decent camera but it would be wasted on me  My youngest son has a DSLR and he took that one of Mai Tai


I'd love a DSLR! Oh, the photos I could get with one of those :001_tt1:

SO bloomin' expensive, though. Just lenses alone seem to be at least £100


----------



## cinder

Aurelie said:


> Hello and welcome
> 
> I've must had a peek at the Silkasiamese website and it looks lovely - going by the website it would tick all of my boxes and her cats are beautiful. obviously you can only see what she wants you to from a website but you'll know if she is genuine when you go to visit her, why don't you give her a ring and arrange to go and see her


Thanks for the welcome  The last time I was in this position I was about 10 and my parents did all the work, so it's good to hear that on the surface all looks OK.

I'm definitely going to ask if I can go and visit once everything has calmed down with the purchase/move. We have exchanged a few emails and she comes across as really friendly which is always a good sign.

*JordanRose* - thanks for the welcome! Spooks is such a handsome chap. Our first ever cat was a gorgeous girl called Sheba whose owners gave her away because, like Spooks, she didn't get on with their other, purebred kittens (she was half Siamese, half Devon Rex), and she was such a wonderful pet. Nevermind, their loss is our gain!


----------



## JordanRose

cinder said:


> Thanks for the welcome  The last time I was in this position I was about 10 and my parents did all the work, so it's good to hear that on the surface all looks OK.
> 
> I'm definitely going to ask if I can go and visit once everything has calmed down with the purchase/move. We have exchanged a few emails and she comes across as really friendly which is always a good sign.


For a good breeder, I would look for:

Someone who registers their kittens with the GCCF and/or TICA.

Someone who lets their kittens leave at at least 12-13 weeks.

Someone who has their cats fully vaccinated and parasite treated up to date.

Someone who raises the kits in the home, NOT a pen outside.

And someone who only breeds each queen once a year (although I think sometimes, twice is acceptable. I'm sure Lynn would know about that one!)

They're the first things that spring to my mind  I'm currently reading up on various breeds and breeders so this is what I've picked up!

ETA- Papers! Duh!


----------



## lymorelynn

Hi Cinder and welcome to the Meezer lovers section  
Just had a look at the Silka website and everything looks good :thumbsup: Well worth a visit I think  Wishing you lots of joy in your search for your very own Siamese


----------



## rose

cinder said:


> Thanks for the welcome  The last time I was in this position I was about 10 and my parents did all the work, so it's good to hear that on the surface all looks OK.
> 
> I'm definitely going to ask if I can go and visit once everything has calmed down with the purchase/move. We have exchanged a few emails and she comes across as really friendly which is always a good sign.
> 
> *JordanRose* - thanks for the welcome! Spooks is such a handsome chap. Our first ever cat was a gorgeous girl called Sheba whose owners gave her away because, like Spooks, she didn't get on with their other, purebred kittens (she was half Siamese, half Devon Rex), and she was such a wonderful pet. Nevermind, their loss is our gain!


Hi
I have beautiful half siamese half Devon Rex boy, how long ago did you get yours? Do you still have her? Pic attached!

Doh he's in my picture!!


----------



## MollyMilo

Rose your rexamese  is gorgeous!! 

Welcome Cinder! I've heard of Silka siamese and pop on every now again as they have a blue point queen Mae Ling  good luck with your search!!

Looking forward to hearing all your exciting news Aurelie!


----------



## gwendolyn

cinder said:


> Hello everyone! I've come across this thread several times when Googling Siamese cats, so I thought I'd best get signed up. So many gorgeous cats - I'm especially smitten with Molly and Milo!
> 
> My partner and I are in the process of buying a flat, and as it's the first place that we'll have owned we are SO excited at being able to finally have pets. We're both cat lovers, and I was bitten by the Siamese bug when I was about six (my parents only ever had Siamese/Orientals), so noisy pointy faced kitties it is!
> 
> I've been doing my research and have found a breeder not too far from London who has both blue/seal Siamese and a black Oriental queen. The name is Silkasiamese - has anyone got any experience of this breeder?


Hi cinder, good to meet you! I have been out to Kent to visit Lisa's (Silkasiamese) kittens and my experience was not the most positive as the kittens all ran away, hid and stayed hidden (with the exception of the 3-week old seal point I posted a picture of & the kittens she dragged out from under the wardrobes), I felt rushed to choose & pay a deposit and she said she didn't use any cages but her house had 4 or 5 in use.

You may very well have a different experience or may not be bothered by the same things I was so you probably should still visit and draw your own conclusions (especially since I am just an internet stranger ) but since you asked for experiences, I felt I should share mine with you.


----------



## cinder

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!

*gwendolyn* - thanks for your very frank response. Every bit of information helps, and it certainly gives me something to keep in mind.

*rose* - your boy is stunning. Our Sheba had that kind of shape, stockier than a Siamese, but with tortie markings. It was the mid-90s that we got her, but unfortunately after a few years with us she was hit by a car and sadly passed away  We do have photos, but unfortunately this was pre-digital, so they're all at my parents house.


----------



## rose

Thanks for the compliment ! He is Billy and I could eat him! He had an identical brother Freddie who I lost on the road at 18 months 
Have attached a pic of Billy and beautiful birman boy Gino. Was let down on a lilac siamese kitten last week but I have found a lovely lady in Warwickshire who has a lilac and a tabby point available!! Now to decide which one to hold till I can meet them!!


----------



## Ringypie

This morning my alarm went off. Ugh! Hit snooze. Then my Siamese alarm went off: waawaawaa! I didn't get up straight away and soon I heard paws trotting back downstairs (humpf lazy mummy!). Eventually got myself out if bed and as soon as I opened the bedroom door there was a thunder of paws and a prolonged waaaaaaaaaaaaa as Parsnip galloped up to greet me and threw himself at my feet for a belly rub :wub: 

Shameless I love my choccy boy post!


----------



## MollyMilo

Had a lovely day  tempted by lots of gorgeous kittens aged 6 weeks and 10  I was strong though meezer fans!!!  even the tiny tiny seal tabby girl couldn't pull me away from my 2014 plans! Oh she did try 

Wanna see a pic?


----------



## gwendolyn

MollyMilo said:


> Had a lovely day  tempted by lots of gorgeous kittens aged 6 weeks and 10  I was strong though meezer fans!!!  even the tiny tiny seal tabby girl couldn't pull me away from my 2014 plans! Oh she did try
> 
> Wanna see a pic?


Silly question!! Of COURSE we want to see a pic! 

Edit: begging your pardon, I mean yes please


----------



## MollyMilo

gwendolyn said:


> Silly question!! Of COURSE we want to see a pic!
> 
> Edit: begging your pardon, I mean yes please


Ok,as you are so polite


----------



## gwendolyn

...that little face!! hmy::001_wub:


----------



## rose

So cute! Is it a seal or seal tabby?

Just read it and saw it is a seal tabby - sorry! I have got to decide between a lilac tabby or a choc tabby!


----------



## MollyMilo

rose said:


> So cute! Is it a seal or seal tabby?
> 
> Just read it and saw it is a seal tabby - sorry! I have got to decide between a lilac tabby or a choc tabby!


Yes, shes a seal

I Love all the tabbies, but my number one favourite is Lilac 

Can't go wrong with either though! Tough choice!!!


----------



## rose

MollyMilo said:


> Yes, shes a seal
> 
> I Love all the tabbies, but my number one favourite is Lilac
> 
> Can't go wrong with either though! Tough choice!!!


I will be able to pick which kitten to hold from a picture of the kittens at 4 weeks
And then physically go visit and pay deposit in a couple of weeks. The problem is their colour isn't going to be very prominent at 4 weeks for me to choose. I have never seen one for real and although I have googled them half the time the descriptions are wrong!


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Ok,as you are so polite


She would look so lovely snuggled between Milo and Molly :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

What a gorgeous baby MM :001_wub: Hard to resist the irresistible so well done for sticking to your plans 
of course there should be Pasha kittens available then too 
Hope you had a lovely day with your friend - looks like it if that adorable little girl is anything to go by :thumbsup:


----------



## MollyMilo

This is either the choc or blue tabby boy. So cute


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> What a gorgeous baby MM :001_wub: Hard to resist the irresistible so well done for sticking to your plans
> of course there should be Pasha kittens available then too
> Hope you had a lovely day with your friend - looks like it if that adorable little girl is anything to go by :thumbsup:


Such a lovely day! It's so hard to get together due to our shift work, but when we do meet up. It's just fantastic!

I was so worried about Milo running out the flap like he does with visitors, but no! He made such a fuss of his first mummy slave x


----------



## JordanRose

They look SO adorable :001_tt1: I'm impressed at your willpower 


I'm off to see a Raggie breeder on Saturday, to start my research


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> They look SO adorable :001_tt1: I'm impressed at your willpower
> 
> I'm off to see a Raggie breeder on Saturday, to start my research


Exciting times! Have you got top 5 breeds narrowed down now? 

I so glad I'm a one breed woman


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Exciting times! Have you got top 5 breeds narrowed down now?
> 
> I so glad I'm a one breed woman


More like top 50 :lol:

I'd have another Spooks (or a magnificent coonie) if I could. But its what the Spooky one wants, not me rrr:


----------



## MollyMilo

Love my new camera  so vivid, can't wait to take some of m&m and not just their little uncles and aunts   

Here is one more little uncle :lol:


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Love my new camera  so vivid, can't wait to take some of m&m and not just their little uncles and aunts
> 
> Here is one more little uncle :lol:


This one please, its my birthday in a few weeks - shall I just send you my address?  Seriously though MM - 2014 is not very far away now, do you think you'll have a boy or a girl?


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> This one please, its my birthday in a few weeks - shall I just send you my address?  Seriously though MM - 2014 is not very far away now, do you think you'll have a boy or a girl?


I'm hoping for a girl. Over the months Milo has become such a mummy's boy, that I feel another boy would upset him. I know people say once neutered doesn't matter, but I find that so untrue. Boys are boys and the girls are girls!

Discussed with the breeder friend yesterday, and asked her opinion on taking in a kitten with 2 already established siblings. I'm so worried it will upset the harmony and love  she agreed a girl would probably be best.

Adding a second cat to a household of one is for the cat. If the cat already has a friend, then adding another Siamese for me is just for selfish reasons. Ive got to have a long hard think, it's nearly 2014 as you say!


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> Love my new camera  so vivid, can't wait to take some of m&m and not just their little uncles and aunts
> 
> Here is one more little uncle :lol:


Beautiful pics! I like this one please!!!!!

Serious bit of restraint you've shown - not sure I could have come home without him!


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> Beautiful pics! I like this one please!!!!!
> 
> Serious bit of restraint you've shown - not sure I could have come home without him!


It was Very difficult!! Luckily most are booked. The tiny seal tabby point ( 10 weeks) is called Lucy locket! Same as Luci's mum was called!!! Royalbond Lucy Locket. She pulled at my heart strings big time, all 780g of her!


----------



## HannahKate

Look what I just found up for adoption. So tempted but I don't think my boys would be impressed and he probably wouldn't be keen on them either. 
https://www.bluecross.org.uk/2574-115825/1/toby.html?uf_Breed=Siamese&


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> It was Very difficult!! Luckily most are booked. The tiny seal tabby point ( 10 weeks) is called Lucy locket! Same as Luci's mum was called!!! Royalbond Lucy Locket. She pulled at my heart strings big time, all 780g of her!


Lucy Lockett - what a fab name


----------



## MollyMilo

HannahKate said:


> Look what I just found up for adoption. So tempted but I don't think my boys would be impressed and he probably wouldn't be keen on them either.
> https://www.bluecross.org.uk/2574-115825/1/toby.html?uf_Breed=Siamese&


Aww bless him! What happened to his ear though 

Hope he gets snapped up quickly!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Lucy Lockett - what a fab name


Breeder calls her little Lucy  she's the size of a 6 week old, I think she'd soon plump up living with my two


----------



## HannahKate

MollyMilo said:


> Aww bless him! What happened to his ear though
> 
> Hope he gets snapped up quickly!


No idea. I think it adds to his charm.


----------



## JordanRose

HannahKate said:


> Look what I just found up for adoption. So tempted but I don't think my boys would be impressed and he probably wouldn't be keen on them either.
> https://www.bluecross.org.uk/2574-115825/1/toby.html?uf_Breed=Siamese&


Aww, he sounds just like Spooks! (A bit of a state but adorable all the same  )

I'm sure he'll soon be snapped up


----------



## Lunabuma

This made me laugh so much 

[youtube_browser]-RGlnbZkjG4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> This made me laugh so much
> 
> [youtube_browser]-RGlnbZkjG4[/youtube_browser]


Oh that is hysterical!! Love it

Wonder what he's finding so funny?


----------



## moggiemum

is this for real? my boy does a few of these chuckles but this is brill and if not real then very clever this cat actually sounds like my bf im going to play it for him later, love the old fashioned music too.

o m g ,i love mr itty bitty the oriental ,he reminds me of ankstar the way he plays


----------



## Seventh stars

Argh the red point siames is back on preloved!
Someone make me see sence


----------



## MollyMilo

Seventh stars said:


> Argh the red point siames is back on preloved!
> Someone make me see sence


Uh oh


----------



## JordanRose

My boy :001_wub:

DSCN9764 by spookybabbits, on Flickr

DSCN9765 by spookybabbits, on Flickr

DSCN9763 by spookybabbits, on Flickr

DSCN9746 by spookybabbits, on Flickr

So dreamy!


----------



## lymorelynn

Grooming or exercise


----------



## oliviarussian

lymorelynn said:


> Grooming or exercise
> View attachment 115979


:lol::lol::lol::lol: Gymnastics?


----------



## Lunabuma

lymorelynn said:


> Grooming or exercise
> View attachment 115979


Such a cute and silly pose. She's practicing Yoga


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> Grooming or exercise
> View attachment 115979


Good toes, naughty toes, good toes, naughty toes....


----------



## Seventh stars

Had to share


----------



## Aurelie

Facts About Siamese Cats | 15 Siamese Cat Facts You Might Not Know

Stumbled upon a nice website if anyone wants to take a peek - lots of meezery facts


----------



## MollyMilo

Poor Molly! She doesn't seem to mind though


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Facts About Siamese Cats | 15 Siamese Cat Facts You Might Not Know
> 
> Stumbled upon a nice website if anyone wants to take a peek - lots of meezery facts


Love that website


----------



## MollyMilo

Love that this thread is top after all the stickys


----------



## MollyMilo

Seventh stars said:


> Argh the red point siames is back on preloved!
> Someone make me see sence


Red points seem to have taken over pets4homes!!

All those mini Alfie's :001_wub:


----------



## Seventh stars

MollyMilo said:


> Red points seem to have taken over pets4homes!!
> 
> All those mini Alfie's :001_wub:


Stop tempting me woman:devil:


----------



## Meezey

Just as I haven't been down here for ages, thought I'd post a wee picture of the teeny tiny Ms Issy:



She is a wee witch more trouble than all 3 boys put together, bold as brass, no fear just naughty.......... I bluddy love her lol


----------



## MollyMilo

Meezey said:


> Just as I haven't been down here for ages, thought I'd post a wee picture of the teeny tiny Ms Issy:
> 
> 
> 
> She is a wee witch more trouble than all 3 boys put together, bold as brass, no fear just naughty.......... I bluddy love her lol


Gorgeous!!

I find My meezer girls are always naughty


----------



## MollyMilo

Seventh stars said:


> Stop tempting me woman:devil:


You have plenty on your plate.  with two kittens! 

Just saying the Reds are very there
I am so hoping Aurelie likes reds 

Then we are both off the hook


----------



## Aurelie

Meezey said:


> Just as I haven't been down here for ages, thought I'd post a wee picture of the teeny tiny Ms Issy:
> 
> 
> 
> She is a wee witch more trouble than all 3 boys put together, bold as brass, no fear just naughty.......... I bluddy love her lol


She is beautiful, she does look naughty though - aren't girls bolshy little madams!? Nancy is the same


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> You have plenty on your plate.  with two kittens!
> 
> Just saying the Reds are very there
> I am so hoping Aurelie likes reds
> 
> Then we are both off the hook


You know very well how much I like reds MM!  Only a couple weeks until I know if there is a little bat eared boy for me.


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> You know very well how much I like reds MM!  Only a couple weeks until I know if there is a little bat eared boy for me.


just checking 

2 weeks isn't too long away!


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> just checking
> 
> 2 weeks isn't too long away!


And the sire is a red point...


----------



## Meezey

Aurelie said:


> She is beautiful, she does look naughty though - aren't girls bolshy little madams!? Nancy is the same


yes they are she has the Rottie pup wrapped round her tiny paw, and has learn that if she bites his ear he yelps, and she thinks this is great


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> And the sire is a red point...


Is there a photo of daddy red point somewhere in Internet land?


----------



## MollyMilo

Meezey said:


> yes they are she has the Rottie pup wrapped round her tiny paw, and has learn that if she bites his ear he yelps, and she thinks this is great


Such a cheeky madam!!

Poor little puppy though


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Is there a photo of daddy red point somewhere in Internet land?


Yep, check your messages


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Yep, check your messages


What colour is mum?

Oh your boy is going to be so gorgeous!!!


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> What colour is mum?
> 
> Oh your boy is going to be so gorgeous!!!


Blue - I wish I was better at genetics  but I think that would give seal, blue, chocolate and lilac kittens but not a red, which is a tiny bit disappointing but as I want to show colour can't be a preference anyway.


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Blue - I wish I was better at genetics  but I think that would give seal, blue, chocolate and lilac kittens but not a red, which is a tiny bit disappointing but as I want to show colour can't be a preference anyway.


Ooh I want a red!!

Breeding section knows their stuff..


----------



## JordanRose

How exciting, Aurelie!!

I want another so badly! It's really starting to drive me mental  I'd LOVE to give showing a go too, I really would. I just can't put Spooks through it, it would be selfish of me 

Can't wait to hear about your little Floyd :001_wub:

Now, as you never ever see pictures of him :blushing: Here's the Spooky one today:


DSCN0200 by spookybabbits, on Flickr

DSCN0197 by spookybabbits, on Flickr

DSCN0196 by spookybabbits, on Flickr

DSCN0194 by spookybabbits, on Flickr


----------



## lymorelynn

Just sharing a couple of pictures sent to me today 
My Cocktail Party babies had their 1st birthday yesterday and this little angel now lives with a lovely lady who also breeds Burmese. Margharita, home name Bella, is on the active register and hopefully will be a mum herself before long :thumbup1: I can't wait for Mai Tai to become a Grandma


----------



## JordanRose

lymorelynn said:


> Just sharing a couple of pictures sent to me today
> My Cocktail Party babies had their 1st birthday yesterday and this little angel now lives with a lovely lady who also breeds Burmese. Margharita, home name Bella, is on the active register and hopefully will be a mum herself before long :thumbup1: I can't wait for Mai Tai to become a Grandma
> View attachment 116382
> 
> 
> View attachment 116383


Aww, what lovely pictures! :001_wub:

Look how well Siamese and Burmese get on together too *thinks again about Meezles...*

She looks very happy!


----------



## lymorelynn

I may be biased Jordan but I think my babies get along with anyone


----------



## oliviarussian

lymorelynn said:


> I may be biased Jordan but I think my babies get along with anyone


Looks like she is getting some 'mum' practise in as well!


----------



## JordanRose

lymorelynn said:


> I may be biased Jordan but I think my babies get along with anyone


That's the beauty of good socialisation!

Poor old Spooks, I don't think he benefitted from that  The next one will have done though


----------



## MollyMilo

Fantastic photos!!! Margeherita is stunning! :001_wub:

Will you be offered one of Mai Tai's granddaughters Lynn?


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Fantastic photos!!! Margeherita is stunning! :001_wub:
> 
> Will you be offered one of Mai Tai's granddaughters Lynn?


I am certainly considering asking  .. or do I wait for a Pasha girl??? :001_unsure: Sadly I am limited as to how many cats I can have


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> How exciting, Aurelie!!
> 
> I want another so badly! It's really starting to drive me mental  I'd LOVE to give showing a go too, I really would. I just can't put Spooks through it, it would be selfish of me
> 
> Can't wait to hear about your little Floyd :001_wub:
> 
> Now, as you never ever see pictures of him :blushing: Here's the Spooky one today:


I bet it won't be too long JR! Selfishly, I am a little glad you are waiting - I love hearing about your research 

Lovely photos Sir Spooks - shame you don't like showing, I bet you would be popular.


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> Just sharing a couple of pictures sent to me today
> My Cocktail Party babies had their 1st birthday yesterday and this little angel now lives with a lovely lady who also breeds Burmese. Margharita, home name Bella, is on the active register and hopefully will be a mum herself before long :thumbup1: I can't wait for Mai Tai to become a Grandma
> View attachment 116382
> 
> 
> View attachment 116383


I wish we had a love button for this photo :001_wub::001_wub: she is such an elegant girl! And that Burmese is lovely too - I absolutely love how tiny Burmese kittens look like little aliens


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> I am certainly considering asking  .. or do I wait for a Pasha girl??? :001_unsure: Sadly I am limited as to how many cats I can have


Hmm tricky one. Who ever comes out first!! 

Both will be stunning!!


----------



## JordanRose

lymorelynn said:


> I am certainly considering asking  .. or do I wait for a Pasha girl??? :001_unsure: Sadly I am limited as to how many cats I can have


Hmm, tricky!

If you're now breeding with Pasha, you should get darker points, shouldn't you? (Depending on stud of course!).

If you were to breed Seals and Chocolates with her for instance, it might be nice to have a Mai Tai Granddaughter for the blues and lilacs. A rainbow of Meezers! 

Then again, I don't have a clue about genetics so it probably doesn't work like that :lol:



Aurelie said:


> I bet it won't be too long JR! Selfishly, I am a little glad you are waiting - I love hearing about your research
> 
> Lovely photos Sir Spooks - shame you don't like showing, I bet you would be popular.


I hope not! I need to convince my Mum, that's all  Need to think of my research actually. Where to go next?

And I agree- Spooks would have a lot of fans, I'm sure! But the fact that he's scared of strangers, doesn't like being handled and hates travelling means it's probably his worst nightmare being shown :blushing:


----------



## Aurelie

Lynn, just for the sake of nosiness  what colour would you like your next girl to be?


----------



## lymorelynn

Oooh Pasha is two months younger so maybe it will be Margharita first. I'm hoping to leave Pasha to as close to a year old as I can - I've been using the accupressure to take her off call but she does call regularly and has been doing since March


----------



## lymorelynn

Aurelie said:


> Lynn, just for the sake of nosiness  what colour would you like your next girl to be?


I would love another blue point or lilac point. My Girl, the angel I lost, was lilac point but I would be happy with blue too.

Jordan, the studs I have in mind for Pasha are both seal but carry chocolate and blue. Pasha carries blue too so I could get seal, blue, chocolate or lilac but statistically there should be more seal and chocolate.


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> Hmm, tricky!
> 
> If you're now breeding with Pasha, you should get darker points, shouldn't you? (Depending on stud of course!).
> 
> If you were to breed Seals and Chocolates with her for instance, it might be nice to have a Mai Tai Granddaughter for the blues and lilacs. A rainbow of Meezers!
> 
> Then again, I don't have a clue about genetics so it probably doesn't work like that :lol:
> 
> I hope not! I need to convince my Mum, that's all  Need to think of my research actually. Where to go next?
> 
> And I agree- Spooks would have a lot of fans, I'm sure! But the fact that he's scared of strangers, doesn't like being handled and hates travelling means it's probably his worst nightmare being shown :blushing:


Why don't you visit some Russians or Burmese next.......with your camera


----------



## JordanRose

Aurelie said:


> Why don't you visit some Russians or Burmese next.......with your camera


That's what I'm thinking, actually. Hmm....

You're a good person to ask about Burmese actually- from what you say about Nancy FancyPants, they're quite like Siamese. Are they really in your face?

I just don't want to risk a breed that may try to dominate him. It's so hard to know what to do! Do I a) go completely the other way (i.e. Raggie, BSH, Persian) or b) do I get a breed more like him (i.e. Burmese, Asian, Oriental)?

Spooks, you're such an awkward beggar!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Why don't you visit some Russians or Burmese next.......with your camera


Oi Singapuras next!!


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> That's what I'm thinking, actually. Hmm....
> 
> You're a good person to ask about Burmese actually- from what you say about Nancy FancyPants, they're quite like Siamese. Are they really in your face?
> 
> I just don't want to risk a breed that may try to dominate him. It's so hard to know what to do! Do I a) go completely the other way (i.e. Raggie, BSH, Persian) or b) do I get a breed more like him (i.e. Burmese, Asian, Oriental)?
> 
> Spooks, you're such an awkward beggar!


As a kitten she was obviously very playful and she did harrass Claude to play with her, however now she is so much calmer and is a very loving little cat. She and Claude play but its no longer one sided and she doesn't harrass him, she doesn't try and cuddle him very often now which makes me a bit sad because I know she would love him to just let her snuggle up to him (he is HORRIFIED at the thought) and she is a noisy little baggage, but her strongest characteristic is how loving she is.

Don't get me wrong, she has whirlwind minutes, most nights we have a good go on Da Bird/ Da Butterflier and she has no problem voicing her concerns to humans, but as a cat to cat companian she is becoming a real (although quite comedic) sweetie.

NB; I reserve the right to retract all the nice things I said about her at any time!


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Oi Singapuras next!!


I don't know what it is, but I don't think a Singapura will ever make it on to my list.


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> I don't know what it is, but I don't think a Singapura will ever make it on to my list.


I'm only going by what I saw on that cat101. They looked cute and had big eyes but that's all I know!
Jordan is doing her research so she'll tell us 

I am also looking forward to the Russian blue research, oh and the oriental!


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> I'm only going by what I saw on that cat101. They looked cute and had big eyes but that's all I know!
> Jordan is doing her research so she'll tell us
> 
> I am also looking forward to the Russian blue research, oh and the oriental!


I think its the eyes, I don't like the look of the american Burmese either. Although frankly with my nose, I am not sure I am in a position to be critical!


----------



## simplysardonic

Phoenix helping with my dissertation the other week 
ETA: And yes she's in my acknowledgments


----------



## MollyMilo

Well done Phoenix  

Gosh you are growing into a stunning young lady :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Sad news :cryin: :cryin:

Little Lucy, the tiny seal tabby point at my breeders passed away last week :cryin: 
She was rapidly losing weight, after 3 consecutive vet visits and an ultrasound was told it was intussusception
She had Surgery and survived the anaesthetic but her tiny body (650g) couldn't cope with the tube feeds and she passed away 

Only 11 weeks, rip tiny baby :cryin: :cryin: xx


----------



## lymorelynn

So heartbreaking  
RIP tiny Lucy


----------



## JordanRose

Oh no! I'm sorry to hear this sad news  My thoughts go out to the breeder.

Sleep tight, tiny one xX


----------



## MollyMilo

Paula is devastated and angry with the vets, being a nurse like me where we have seen tiny human babies with this. We can't grasp why they fed her day 1! Give the gut time to recover, is common sense no?

She was so full of life when I saw her 2 weeks ago, I really had to control my kitten broodiness ! Size of a 6 week old but keeping up with her brothers no problem!


----------



## rose

So sad and so pretty! The male kitten I am getting is a chocolate tabby point, looks the same. I bred a litter of siamese kittens years ago. She only had one kitten and we kept her. At 8 weeks old she became lethargic and I took her to the vets (which was a shed!) she had interssuseption. They operated successfully although she was cut from her chest to the bottom of her tummy.
Lived a completely normal life. RIP Lucy xxx


----------



## MollyMilo

rose said:


> So sad and so pretty! The male kitten I am getting is a chocolate tabby point, looks the same. I bred a litter of siamese kittens years ago. She only had one kitten and we kept her. At 8 weeks old she became lethargic and I took her to the vets (which was a shed!) she had interssuseption. They operated successfully although she was cut from her chest to the bottom of her tummy.
> Lived a completely normal life. RIP Lucy xxx


Oh Rose what a terrible thing to experience  so glad there was a happy outcome though! I wonder if they started your little one on feeds straight away.

On a much happier note.. Would love to see you new little boy


----------



## rose

Haven't got a picture I can put on here as the breeder is notverygood on the computer! She has posted me a couple of pictures but can't visit yet as he is only 6 weeks old. Don't worry, there will be plenty on here soon :001_smile:


----------



## simplysardonic

MM so sorry to hear about little Lucy 

A not so happy post from me today, there's a male seal point Siamese who has gone missing not far from us, I'm sure nobody on this thread lives near me but I want to share this as much as I can, so hopefully Clooney can get home safe, I can't imagine how his poor slaves must be feeling 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/lost-found-cats/312174-missing-male-siamese-cat-norfolk.html#post1063004667


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Sad news :cryin: :cryin:
> 
> Little Lucy, the tiny seal tabby point at my breeders passed away last week :cryin:
> She was rapidly losing weight, after 3 consecutive vet visits and an ultrasound was told it was intussusception
> She had Surgery and survived the anaesthetic but her tiny body (650g) couldn't cope with the tube feeds and she passed away
> 
> Only 11 weeks, rip tiny baby :cryin: :cryin: xx


Oh thats so sad, such a tiny little girl. Sleep tight poppet xx


----------



## Aurelie

I hope Clooney is found soon.


----------



## MollyMilo

simplysardonic said:


> MM so sorry to hear about little Lucy
> 
> A not so happy post from me today, there's a male seal point Siamese who has gone missing not far from us, I'm sure nobody on this thread lives near me but I want to share this as much as I can, so hopefully Clooney can get home safe, I can't imagine how his poor slaves must be feeling
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/lost-found-cats/312174-missing-male-siamese-cat-norfolk.html#post1063004667


His slaves must be frantic


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> I hope Clooney is found soon.


SS, any news on Clooney?


----------



## MollyMilo

I want to hide this in here so the food police don't see 

Jordan,

Have you tried the RC Siamese biscuits for spooks? I think they would help both hs teeth and build him up x 


Ssshh no one saw that..


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> I want to hide this in here so the food police don't see
> 
> Jordan,
> 
> Have you tried the RC Siamese biscuits for spooks? I think they would help both hs teeth and build him up x
> 
> Ssshh no one saw that..


RC biscuits are three for two in [email protected] at the moment Singing:


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> RC biscuits are three for two in [email protected] at the moment Singing:


Ooh I feel so naughty :aureola:


----------



## Lunabuma

MollyMilo said:


> I want to hide this in here so the food police don't see
> 
> Jordan,
> 
> Have you tried the RC Siamese biscuits for spooks? I think they would help both hs teeth and build him up x
> 
> Ssshh no one saw that..


Ziggy's gums have improved noticeably on it...


----------



## JordanRose

Kate, you are naughty!!

Spooks is on a little bit of *whispers*Applaws dry but only as a treat. He gets maybe a handful per week.

He's really getting better at eating raw, which is good but *whispers again* when I run out of Applaws, I may try them out. Well, Spooks will, but you know what I mean!

I'm trying to avoid it as much as I can while I see how the raw helps him


----------



## lymorelynn

I just thought you lot would like to know that I have chosen a 'husband' for Pasha and if all goes to plan she will be visiting him in early August :thumbup:


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> I just thought you lot would like to know that I have chosen a 'husband' for Pasha and if all goes to plan she will be visiting him in early August :thumbup:


Ooh lovely, what colour is Pasha's husband?


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> I just thought you lot would like to know that I have chosen a 'husband' for Pasha and if all goes to plan she will be visiting him in early August :thumbup:


Woohoo!

Gosh they grow up fast these days


----------



## lymorelynn

Chocolate point carrying blue - we can expect chocolate and lilac kittens


----------



## Meezey

lymorelynn said:


> Chocolate point carrying blue - we can expect chocolate and lilac kittens


Them there Lilac kittens again *grumbles*


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> Chocolate point carrying blue - we can expect chocolate and lilac kittens


Beautiful, how many will you be keeping?


----------



## lymorelynn

Aurelie said:


> Beautiful, how many will you be keeping?


I am just hoping for one lilac girl - not counting any chickens yet though


----------



## MollyMilo

I think M&M mums going to stud in the next few weeks...


----------



## siamese42

How exciting..... cannot wait to see their lovely children (kitties), hope the mating goes well, and they fall in love (for their brief time together) hehexx


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Chocolate point carrying blue - we can expect chocolate and lilac kittens


Oh Lynn they are going to be so beautiful!

What does the stud begin with, M? Or will Pasha be too related?


----------



## Scotspaul

Hi Folks just thought I would show Saskia having fun when she was a kitten and just to say what a great thread always love reading about other Siamese slaves.


----------



## MollyMilo

Scotspaul said:


> Hi Folks just thought I would show Saskia having fun when she was a kitten and just to say what a great thread always love reading about other Siamese slaves.


Helloooo!

Welcome welcome 

Tell us more about the gorgeous Saskia


----------



## Scotspaul

MollyMilo said:


> Helloooo!
> 
> Welcome welcome
> 
> Tell us more about the gorgeous Saskia


Hi Thanks

This Is Mya and Saskia they are now 5 year old and tiny at 3.1 kg always chatty and upto no good.


----------



## MollyMilo

Scotspaul said:


> Hi Thanks
> 
> This Is Mya and Saskia they are now 5 year old and tiny at 3.1 kg always chatty and upto no good.


Beautiful ladies!! :001_wub: :001_wub:

Girlfriends for Spooks perhaps


----------



## Lunabuma

Scotspaul said:


> Hi Thanks
> 
> This Is Mya and Saskia they are now 5 year old and tiny at 3.1 kg always chatty and upto no good.


Oooh they are pretty girls! I love blue points


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Oh Lynn they are going to be so beautiful!
> 
> What does the stud begin with, M? Or will Pasha be too related?


No more M studs  MH - Pasha's sire and sire to all of my babies was pts in January  His breeder is currently working on getting a new boy.
The stud I have picked for Pasha lives in Somerset and begins with S  I'll PM you the details but the breeder is having some problems with her website so it might not be online anymore

Oh and welcome to the Meezer section Scotspaul :thumbsup: and to your very beautiful Saskia and Mya :001_wub:


----------



## simplysardonic

Some exciting news for our Phoenix Meezercat & her partner in crime Priscilla-Khaos- OH, after much nagging, cajoling & persuasion, has finally agreed to build a cat run! :thumbsup:

Phoenix has been increasingly enchanted by the outside world (unlike Khaos, who couldn't care less!) & it has been getting more & more difficult to keep her inside, especially on the really hot days as the house gets very warm & the windows can't be opened very wide.

So, we are now in the early stages of planning- we already have 1 & 1/2 massive rolls of mesh, but will probably need more, wood, fixtures & fittings, & then the accessorising.

We are on a very tight budget so it will probably take some time, but I'm looking forward to thinking up interesting ideas to enrich it & will probably be scanning Freecycle for stuff too.

It's going to be built using the existing carport & will run either half the length of the house of the entire length, no idea of the exact length but it is about 10ft wide.

And a couple of pics:

With Khaos









Helping Rogue make my bed


----------



## lymorelynn

Very exciting :thumbup: Wish I could get mine to agree


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Beautiful ladies!! :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> Girlfriends for Spooks perhaps


Maybe they're Spooks' sisters! 

He's also 5 and tiny. Hmmmmm.....

Gorgeous girls, too! :001_wub:

Oh, and SS- how exciting!!!


----------



## MollyMilo

Very exciting!! More and more cat runs are popping up on PF everyday!

Are any of your meezers/oris obsessed with eating grass?  my two before they even had breakfast, waited patiently for me to get the screw driver to open the flap, then they were out munching away like cows!


----------



## siamese42

They are so cute scotspaul, siamese are such special felines x


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo, do yours catch much in the way of wildlife?


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> MollyMilo, do yours catch much in the way of wildlife?


Flies and wasps!! 

The only mice I get brought to me are toy ones!


----------



## simplysardonic

MollyMilo said:


> Flies and wasps!!
> 
> The only mice I get brought to me are toy ones!


I wouldn't like to say what Phoenix would do to small furries, she's the only cat I've ever had that looks at my pet rats with real hunger in her eyes 

She cuddles up with the bunnies though :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> MollyMilo, do yours catch much in the way of wildlife?


Is Your Claude still bringing in the wildlife for Nancy?


----------



## MollyMilo

simplysardonic said:


> I wouldn't like to say what Phoenix would do to small furries, she's the only cat I've ever had that looks at my pet rats with real hunger in her eyes
> 
> She cuddles up with the bunnies though :001_wub:


Keep a firm lid on the cage


----------



## Lunabuma

MollyMilo said:


> Very exciting!! More and more cat runs are popping up on PF everyday!
> 
> Are any of your meezers/oris obsessed with eating grass?  my two before they even had breakfast, waited patiently for me to get the screw driver to open the flap, then they were out munching away like cows!


Yes, Luna does exactly that! She's prefers a grass starter before having a meat main.


----------



## JordanRose

Just wanted to say- love the siggie, MollyMilo.

Oh, and I thought you had a new camera. Why haven't we been overloaded with photos?!! 

Hint, hint...


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> Yes, Luna does exactly that! She's prefers a grass starter before having a meat main.


Aren't they funny!!

Jordan, does spooks like a good grass starter? Perhaps that will settle his tum being a meezer and all?

( Sorry that my sig is so big, I resized it but made no difference!!! )


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Aren't they funny!!
> 
> Jordan, does spooks like a good grass starter? Perhaps that will settle his tum being a meezer and all?
> 
> ( Sorry that my sig is so big, I resized it but made no difference!!! )


Your sig looks little to me! Sometimes it takes a while to calm down with Photobucket 

Spooks does like a bit of grass now and again- he had a bit before actually!


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Just wanted to say- love the siggie, MollyMilo.
> 
> Oh, and I thought you had a new camera. Why haven't we been overloaded with photos?!!
> 
> Hint, hint...


I'll take some!!!


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Your sig looks little to me! Sometimes it takes a while to calm down with Photobucket
> 
> Spooks does like a bit of grass now and again- he had a bit before actually!


Good boy spooks!!

He is improving by the min :thumbup:


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Is Your Claude still bringing in the wildlife for Nancy?


YES  and she so pleased with him for it!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> YES  and she so pleased with him for it!


Good team work they have there


----------



## MollyMilo

My little girl


----------



## Aurelie

Nice to see the lovely Molly and that little chocolate face - where is Milo???

I spent last night at A&E with my two year old who it turns out had got croup with something called a strider (which he thinks sounds like the fox from Dora so he is very impressed) and found Nancy waiting for us when we got home - after an interrogation on where we'd been, why, and did we get her any tuna? she has stationed herself next to / on my son and it appears declared herself nurse. This is Nancy we are talking about, so I can only assume she is going to try and pinch his steriods or she sees him as a doorway to treats. 

She is enjoying the constant flow of coversation though and has answered most of his observations on Peppa Pig so far


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Nice to see the lovely Molly and that little chocolate face - where is Milo???
> 
> I spent last night at A&E with my two year old who it turns out had got croup with something called a strider (which he thinks sounds like the fox from Dora so he is very impressed) and found Nancy waiting for us when we got home - after an interrogation on where we'd been, why, and did we get her any tuna? she has stationed herself next to / on my son and it appears declared herself nurse. This is Nancy we are talking about, so I can only assume she is going to try and pinch his steriods or she sees him as a doorway to treats.
> 
> She is enjoying the constant flow of coversation though and has answered most of his observations on Peppa Pig so far


Aww your poor little man! Hope he feels better soon. How can he not with nurse nancy looking after his every need


----------



## MollyMilo

Oh my!!!

Isn't this the most beautiful kitten you have ever seen?? :001_wub: :001_wub:

Brown and white marble one! :001_wub:

Champion Sired Siamese & Oriental babies | Bacup, Lancashire | Pets4Homes


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Oh my!!!
> 
> Isn't this the most beautiful kitten you have ever seen?? :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> Brown and white marble one! :001_wub:
> 
> Champion Sired Siamese & Oriental babies | Bacup, Lancashire | Pets4Homes


And near me, too. Curse you! :incazzato:

No, I don't think I'll be adding another pointy to Spooks, and I think I'll be getting a male (if any cat at all...).

You, on the other hand, have no excuse. Why not change '2014' to '2013 and a half' ?


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> And near me, too. Curse you! :incazzato:
> 
> No, I don't think I'll be adding another pointy to Spooks, and I think I'll be getting a male (if any cat at all...).
> 
> You, on the other hand, have no excuse. Why not change '2014' to '2013 and a half' ?


This kitten is chocolate Tortie ori! :001_wub:
Perfect for pooky 

Oh, and new baby might actually be coming end of 2013  I really want a choc tabby!


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> This kitten is chocolate Tortie ori! :001_wub:
> Perfect for pooky
> 
> Oh, and new baby might actually be coming end of 2013  I really want a choc tabby!


Exciting!!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> MollyMilo, do yours catch much in the way of wildlife?


I think Molly must have been reading the forum...

Just rescued a frog from my sofa!!

It's perfectly fine!! Popped it under the hedge as I assume it lives next door.
First ever present for me lol


----------



## lymorelynn

Aww - a little froglet - how kind of Molly


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Aww - a little froglet - how kind of Molly


It would have made the funniest photo

Me frog and Molly sitting on the sofa!!


----------



## Aurelie

So, it seems that the breeder I am hoping to have a kitten from had a litter of six a couple of weeks ago - 2 girls, 4 boys, possibly lilacs, blues and seals and fingers crossed one of the boys is coming to live with us in September 

I can't wait to tell N in the morning


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> So, it seems that the breeder I am hoping to have a kitten from had a litter of six a couple of weeks ago - 2 girls, 4 boys, possibly lilacs, blues and seals and fingers crossed one of the boys is coming to live with us in September
> 
> I can't wait to tell N in the morning


I was just thinking about your new kitten! I was sure we'd have news by now!

Woohoo exiting!!! What do you fancy or is it n's choice


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> I was just thinking about your new kitten! I was sure we'd have news by now!
> 
> Woohoo exiting!!! What do you fancy or is it n's choice


I was also thinking about Floyd this morning! Weird :sosp:

Very exciting, Aurelie! Can't wait to 'meet' him :001_wub:


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> This kitten is chocolate Tortie ori! :001_wub:
> Perfect for pooky
> 
> Oh, and new baby might actually be coming end of 2013  I really want a choc tabby!


Exciting! Are you hoping for a girl or a boy?


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> I was just thinking about your new kitten! I was sure we'd have news by now!
> 
> Woohoo exiting!!! What do you fancy or is it n's choice


Honestly, I don't know! Although I think different names suit different colours and even my husband has an opinion on names now , will have a big chat with N tomorrow.


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Exciting! Are you hoping for a girl or a boy?


I'm hoping for a girl  I'd love a chocolate tabby or a lilac solid


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> I'm hoping for a girl  I'd love a chocolate tabby or a lilac solid


Aww, a reverse Molly, or a reverse Milo!


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> Aww, a reverse Molly, or a reverse Milo!


Hey JR - any new research?


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Hey JR - any new research?


Yes Jordan 
You have lots of breeds to get through!


----------



## JordanRose

Aurelie said:


> Hey JR - any new research?


I haven't done anymore! 

As Spooks has been ill this week it's been on the back seat. He's all better now though (but still don't know what the cause of his anorexia is!  ) so I guess I should get my groove on


----------



## rose

I'm getting a chocolate tabby boy at the end of july

:yesnod:


----------



## Aurelie

rose said:


> I'm getting a chocolate tabby boy at the end of july
> 
> :yesnod:


Woooo! How exciting - any names chosen yet?


----------



## lymorelynn

rose said:


> I'm getting a chocolate tabby boy at the end of july
> 
> :yesnod:


Oh wow!!!! Can't wait to see pictures of him :yesnod: Feel free to PM breeder's details  I am getting very kitten broody at the moment


----------



## MollyMilo

It's 10pm on a sunday evening and I'm sitting on my sofa cringing with embarrassment 

I went to put something out in the recycle bin and Molly started wailing at me from the next garden ( couldn't see her) I tried to ignore her so she'd be quiet. Then suddenly she climbs the fence and is on the shed roof!! Yowling away all the while!! Milo at that point comes running though the flap to save his poor sister, that sounded like she was being murdered. He starts then wailing up to her!! 

Sets the dog 4 doors down and the one at the back off! Oh my god 
Neighbours back light comes on I rush inside and shake the treat box like I've never shaken it before and they both come flying through the flap.


Posted in here as I can imagine only you lot can relate!


----------



## MollyMilo

rose said:


> I'm getting a chocolate tabby boy at the end of july
> 
> :yesnod:


When do you get to see him?


----------



## Aurelie

I don't know off the top of my head if this is unique to the Siamese breed, but there seem to be three types of Meezers - traditional/applehead, the modern wedge/extreme and then there seems to be a not quite middle ground but slightly less extreme version too.

I remember quite a long time ago thinking that I liked those Appleheads but not the extreme type - too willowy and pointy for my liking thank you very much. And sometime later thinking that actually I liked the slightly less extreme wedges more than the appleheads. After meeting some of the pointier versions at shows and loving those big batty ears enough to have one (and as N has pointed out, they are the ones that look the most like Si and Am from Lady and the Tramp) I realise I must be suffering from Meezer blindness.

It's funny how much difference there is within the breed.


----------



## JordanRose

Aurelie said:


> I don't know off the top of my head if this is unique to the Siamese breed, but there seem to be three types of Meezers - traditional/applehead, the modern wedge/extreme and then there seems to be a not quite middle ground but slightly less extreme version too.
> 
> I remember quite a long time ago thinking that I liked those Appleheads but not the extreme type - too willowy and pointy for my liking thank you very much. And sometime later thinking that actually I liked the slightly less extreme wedges more than the appleheads. After meeting some of the pointier versions at shows and loving those big batty ears enough to have one (and as N has pointed out, they are the ones that look the most like Si and Am from Lady and the Tramp) I realise I must be suffering from Meezer blindness.
> 
> It's funny how much difference there is within the breed.


I was the same! Didn't like the more 'typey' Siamese until I met some 'in purrson'- they're fab!  I'm not a fan of the appleheads, they don't seem quite 'right' after seeing the modern Meezers as they're so distinctive :001_wub:

This talks about the different types:

Types of Siamese Cats

I think Spooks is a classic 

I can't think of any other breed with so much variation except perhaps Persians (open face and modern...)


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> I was the same! Didn't like the more 'typey' Siamese until I met some 'in purrson'- they're fab!  I'm not a fan of the appleheads, they don't seem quite 'right' after seeing the modern Meezers as they're so distinctive :001_wub:
> 
> This talks about the different types:
> 
> Types of Siamese Cats
> 
> I think Spooks is a classic
> 
> I can't think of any other breed with so much variation except perhaps Persians (open face and modern...)


You are right - there is quite a lot of variation within the Persian too. I agree that the lovely Spooks is a classic. How appropriate - he is a classic gent after all


----------



## MollyMilo

Lynn, how is Mai Tai this evening? Gentle hugs for our special lady xx


----------



## lymorelynn

She's doing very well MM :thumbup1: She decided that it was impossible to walk with a bandage on her leg so that had to come off  but she has since jumped up to the top of the cat tree for her nap after polishing off most of a pouch of RC vet's diet chicken and rice - Pasha the pig had the last little bit. The wound is very, very neat and she hasn't bothered with it so far. Vet nurse says if I'm happy I don't have to take her back for a post up check as the stitches are all soluable.
She was a perfect patient apparently


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> She's doing very well MM :thumbup1: She decided that it was impossible to walk with a bandage on her leg so that had to come off  but she has since jumped up to the top of the cat tree for her nap after polishing off most of a pouch of RC vet's diet chicken and rice - Pasha the pig had the last little bit. The wound is very, very neat and she hasn't bothered with it so far. Vet nurse says if I'm happy I don't have to take her back for a post up check as the stitches are all soluable.
> She was a perfect patient apparently


thats fantastic! Well done little lady xx


----------



## gwendolyn

My baby Humphrey in my hubby's slipper


----------



## lymorelynn

I'm so pleased with Mai Tai - she hasn't touched her wound once :thumbup1: And impressed by my vet too - such a neat job


----------



## JordanRose

lymorelynn said:


> I'm so pleased with Mai Tai - she hasn't touched her wound once :thumbup1: And impressed by my vet too - such a neat job
> View attachment 117689
> 
> 
> View attachment 117690


Wow, you can barely notice it! Very impressive :thumbsup:

Lovely to read that Mai Tai's been good, too. It must be sad for you that her kittening days are over but I'm sure she'll love her retirement and will lend a helping hand with Pasha's babies :001_wub:


----------



## Ringypie

Parsnip is loving this weather and trying to even out his tanlines!


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> I'm so pleased with Mai Tai - she hasn't touched her wound once :thumbup1: And impressed by my vet too - such a neat job
> View attachment 117689
> 
> 
> View attachment 117690


That is some impressive stitching, enjoy your retirement Mai Tai


----------



## cj2meezers

I'm not sure if I am in the right place to introduce myself.
My son and I are owned by a lovely "haughty" 21 month old Lilac point called Willow and an 8 month old, cheeky, squeaky spotted tabby oriental called Ptolemy.
My cats are indoor felines and I have owned meezers for 20 years.
My second Siamese Daisy was a seal point who we sadly lost to kidney failure at the age of 7years.
My first Jasmine a chocolate tabby point was my angel and we, including my parents and uncle adored her so much it's still makes me tearful to speak of her.
We had to have her out to sleep January 2012.It was by far the hardest decision I have ever made.
All cats are unique but she was an exceptional lady. 
While we still had her mum and I tried to compose a letter for a cat magazine about her travels with us and also her amazing recovery from near death. We hadn't completed it and never got around to sending it in. Then we lost her and every time we try to continue it makes us both blub again.
Not sure if its too late now.


----------



## Aurelie

cj2meezers said:


> I'm not sure if I am in the right place to introduce myself.
> My son and I are owned by a lovely "haughty" 21 month old Lilac point called Willow and an 8 month old, cheeky, squeaky spotted tabby oriental called Ptolemy.
> My cats are indoor felines and I have owned meezers for 20 years.
> My second Siamese Daisy was a seal point who we sadly lost to kidney failure at the age of 7years.
> My first Jasmine a chocolate tabby point was my angel and we, including my parents and uncle adored her so much it's still makes me tearful to speak of her.
> We had to have her out to sleep January 2012.It was by far the hardest decision I have ever made.
> All cats are unique but she was an exceptional lady.
> While we still had her mum and I tried to compose a letter for a cat magazine about her travels with us and also her amazing recovery from near death. We hadn't completed it and never got around to sending it in. Then we lost her and every time we try to continue it makes us both blub again.
> Not sure if its too late now.


Hello and welcome  I'm sorry to hear about the loss of Jasmine, maybe it would be therapeutic to finish the letter, remembering the wonderful things she did and how much you loved her might, over time, replace the grief? If nothing else you will have a lovely memoir of her time with you.

Willow and Ptolemy sould great - love the names. Feel free to pop a photo of them on here


----------



## MollyMilo

cj2meezers said:


> I'm not sure if I am in the right place to introduce myself.
> My son and I are owned by a lovely "haughty" 21 month old Lilac point called Willow and an 8 month old, cheeky, squeaky spotted tabby oriental called Ptolemy.
> My cats are indoor felines and I have owned meezers for 20 years.
> My second Siamese Daisy was a seal point who we sadly lost to kidney failure at the age of 7years.
> My first Jasmine a chocolate tabby point was my angel and we, including my parents and uncle adored her so much it's still makes me tearful to speak of her.
> We had to have her out to sleep January 2012.It was by far the hardest decision I have ever made.
> All cats are unique but she was an exceptional lady.
> While we still had her mum and I tried to compose a letter for a cat magazine about her travels with us and also her amazing recovery from near death. We hadn't completed it and never got around to sending it in. Then we lost her and every time we try to continue it makes us both blub again.
> Not sure if its too late now.


Not sure how I missed this  welcome welcome! 
I too had to let my beautiful Luci ( seal point) go in jan 2012 please do finish the letter, it will help I'm sure xx

Looking forward too seeing photos and hearing more about your present two


----------



## lymorelynn

hello cj2meezers  You are definitely in the right place and I hope we are going to see some photos of your gorgeous sounding babies soon :thumbsup:


----------



## Ringypie

cj2meezers said:


> I'm not sure if I am in the right place to introduce myself.
> My son and I are owned by a lovely "haughty" 21 month old Lilac point called Willow and an 8 month old, cheeky, squeaky spotted tabby oriental called Ptolemy.
> My cats are indoor felines and I have owned meezers for 20 years.
> My second Siamese Daisy was a seal point who we sadly lost to kidney failure at the age of 7years.
> My first Jasmine a chocolate tabby point was my angel and we, including my parents and uncle adored her so much it's still makes me tearful to speak of her.
> We had to have her out to sleep January 2012.It was by far the hardest decision I have ever made.
> All cats are unique but she was an exceptional lady.
> While we still had her mum and I tried to compose a letter for a cat magazine about her travels with us and also her amazing recovery from near death. We hadn't completed it and never got around to sending it in. Then we lost her and every time we try to continue it makes us both blub again.
> Not sure if its too late now.


It's never too late - it sounds like it would be a lovely tribute to a very special girl!

Your other cats sound gorgeous too - we'd love to see pics!


----------



## Lunabuma

cj2meezers said:


> I'm not sure if I am in the right place to introduce myself.
> My son and I are owned by a lovely "haughty" 21 month old Lilac point called Willow and an 8 month old, cheeky, squeaky spotted tabby oriental called Ptolemy.
> My cats are indoor felines and I have owned meezers for 20 years.
> My second Siamese Daisy was a seal point who we sadly lost to kidney failure at the age of 7years.
> My first Jasmine a chocolate tabby point was my angel and we, including my parents and uncle adored her so much it's still makes me tearful to speak of her.
> We had to have her out to sleep January 2012.It was by far the hardest decision I have ever made.
> All cats are unique but she was an exceptional lady.
> While we still had her mum and I tried to compose a letter for a cat magazine about her travels with us and also her amazing recovery from near death. We hadn't completed it and never got around to sending it in. Then we lost her and every time we try to continue it makes us both blub again.
> Not sure if its too late now.


Hello and welcome and also sorry for your loss, it sounds like she was a wonderful girl. Everyone on the forum (not just this thread) loves pictures and stories, maybe when you feel up to it you can share them?

I'd love to also see and hear about your Lilac and spotted tabby fur babies


----------



## lisajjl1

Thought this might be the perfect thread to show off tiny meezers in the making.....Mum has it covered perfectly and lined them up with military precision!

Now the guessing game starts on colours, sexes known - only 2 girls in there but so many boy bits!


----------



## Aurelie

lisajjl1 said:


> Thought this might be the perfect thread to show off tiny meezers in the making.....Mum has it covered perfectly and lined them up with military precision!
> 
> Now the guessing game starts on colours, sexes known - only 2 girls in there but so many boy bits!


What a lovely big litter, how old are they?


----------



## MollyMilo

lisajjl1 said:


> Thought this might be the perfect thread to show off tiny meezers in the making.....Mum has it covered perfectly and lined them up with military precision!
> 
> Now the guessing game starts on colours, sexes known - only 2 girls in there but so many boy bits!


You shouldn't have done that!!

Now we will need regular phoos and updates on all these cuties with mum!! :001_wub:

I so want a choc tabby girl :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> You shouldn't have done that!!
> 
> Now we will need regular phoos and updates on all these cuties with mum!! :001_wub:
> 
> I so want a choc tabby girl :001_wub: :001_wub:


You should get one


----------



## lisajjl1

Aurelie said:


> What a lovely big litter, how old are they?


Yes they were a bumper 8 kitten litter and I thought I had miscounted!....strange as it is Mums last litter before she retires so maybe she decided to go out with a record breaker.

They were two weeks old yesterday - all eyes are open and just getting curious about their surroundings....another couple of weeks and they will be out there exploring those surroundings!!!!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> You should get one


Have everything crossed for one!


----------



## lymorelynn

lisajjl1 said:


> Thought this might be the perfect thread to show off tiny meezers in the making.....Mum has it covered perfectly and lined them up with military precision!
> 
> Now the guessing game starts on colours, sexes known - only 2 girls in there but so many boy bits!


Ohhhhh :001_wub::001_wub: just look at them, lined up like little piglets 
Good luck with them all :thumbsup:


----------



## Aurelie

lisajjl1 said:


> Yes they were a bumper 8 kitten litter and I thought I had miscounted!....strange as it is Mums last litter before she retires so maybe she decided to go out with a record breaker.
> 
> They were two weeks old yesterday - all eyes are open and just getting curious about their surroundings....another couple of weeks and they will be out there exploring those surroundings!!!!


Wow, imagine what they will be like then!  Are you having a theme for the names? I love the naming part.


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Have everything crossed for one!


Before Christmas? What would you call her?


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Before Christmas? What would you call her?


Lexie or Millie 

Yes I give it too much thought! 
Come on choc tabby


----------



## lisajjl1

I will update on a weekly basis with pics, until I am too physically exhausted to chase them all around with the camera anyway.

They are actually now the magnificent seven as we lost the tiniest baby the day after the pic was taken....large litters not always a blessing as tiny babies and heartbreaking to lose even one. However that was a week ago and all remaining seven are growing rapidly and doing well so fingers crossed.

If anyone has suggestions for themes around the number seven? 

Also sorry to tease you MollyMilo but just for you here is our little Pearl....choc tabby girl now just six weeks - have her under lock and key as she is staying! First Tabby Point girl born here for years...usually get tabby boys!!!!


----------



## MollyMilo

lisajjl1 said:


> I will update on a weekly basis with pics, until I am too physically exhausted to chase them all around with the camera anyway.
> 
> They are actually now the magnificent seven as we lost the tiniest baby the day after the pic was taken....large litters not always a blessing as tiny babies and heartbreaking to lose even one. However that was a week ago and all remaining seven are growing rapidly and doing well so fingers crossed.
> 
> If anyone has suggestions for themes around the number seven?
> 
> Also sorry to tease you MollyMilo but just for you here is our little Pearl....choc tabby girl now just six weeks - have her under lock and key as she is staying! First Tabby Point girl born here for years...usually get tabby boys!!!!


She is gorgeous!! Exactly what I'm hoping for :001_wub: :001_wub: 
My breeder had a choc tabby girl last year in one of her litters ( M&M younger sister) and is doing very well In the show world 

Ill wait patiently for her


----------



## lisajjl1

MollyMilo said:


> She is gorgeous!! Exactly what I'm hoping for :001_wub: :001_wub:
> My breeder had a choc tabby girl last year in one of her litters ( M&M younger sister) and is doing very well In the show world
> 
> Ill wait patiently for her


The best things in life are always worth waiting for!!! Fingers crossed for you that the Tabby Point Girl Fairy pays a visit to your breeder just for you. 

PS If the Sex Change Fairy is reading this thread feel free to call round...would love to see you!!!


----------



## MollyMilo

lisajjl1 said:


> The best things in life are always worth waiting for!!! Fingers crossed for you that the Tabby Point Girl Fairy pays a visit to your breeder just for you.
> 
> PS If the Sex Change Fairy is reading this thread feel free to call round...would love to see you!!!


Aww thanks, but Knowing my luck, they will all be choc solds and lilac tabbies  
Though mum is a choc tabby her self, this must help towards the goal a bit? 

Hope you find some girlie bits!!


----------



## lisajjl1

MollyMilo said:


> Aww thanks, but Knowing my luck, they will all be choc solds and lilac tabbies
> Though mum is a choc tabby her self, this must help towards the goal a bit?
> 
> Hope you find some girlie bits!!


Ill keep checking!

Camilla the tiny babies Mum is Choc Tabby and has never produced a female tabby point kitten and she is five in September....in fact the only Tabby Point she has ever had is a boy who I was so shocked to see stripes developing on that I kept checking and expecting every day they would start to fade!!!....he is Pearls father and so in his very first litter has given me what Camilla has kept me waiting for for so long! Its nice to think that Pearl will take over from her Grandmother and she is very like her. But yes if Mum is Choc Tabby it should more than help....Camilla has always been a bit of an enigma on this as half each litter should in theory have been tabby point every time. Just waiting to see what the two girls in this last litter are but would expect selfs!


----------



## MollyMilo

My two are not in my good books today :nono: I had just finished hoovering and Molly comes racing in with a bird! ( first ever) she was squawking, birdie was squawking. The feathers were flying. Picked it up and put it high out of reach in the garden and it flew off.
All the while I was saying such a naughty Girl, you are my problem child..
Milo must have Been watching and taking all this in , as 10 mins later in he runs with an even bigger bird!!!


----------



## LyraBella

MollyMilo said:


> My two are not in my good books today :nono: I had just finished hoovering and Molly comes racing in with a bird! ( first ever) she was squawking, birdie was squawking. The feathers were flying. Picked it up and put it high out of reach in the garden and it flew off.
> All the while I was saying such a naughty Girl, you are my problem child..
> Milo must have Been watching and taking all this in , as 10 mins later in he runs with an even bigger bird!!!


 I actually wouldn't know what to do!

:hand: Naughty M&M... Still gorgeous though!


----------



## lymorelynn

lisajjl1 said:


> I will update on a weekly basis with pics, until I am too physically exhausted to chase them all around with the camera anyway.
> 
> They are actually now the magnificent seven as we lost the tiniest baby the day after the pic was taken....large litters not always a blessing as tiny babies and heartbreaking to lose even one. However that was a week ago and all remaining seven are growing rapidly and doing well so fingers crossed.
> 
> If anyone has suggestions for themes around the number seven?
> 
> Also sorry to tease you MollyMilo but just for you here is our little Pearl....choc tabby girl now just six weeks - have her under lock and key as she is staying! First Tabby Point girl born here for years...usually get tabby boys!!!!


Sorry you lost one of the tinies 
Themes around 7 - the 7 deadly sins springs to mind  - or there are 7 heavenly virtues to match


----------



## lisajjl1

lymorelynn said:


> Sorry you lost one of the tinies
> Themes around 7 - the 7 deadly sins springs to mind  - or there are 7 heavenly virtues to match


Oooh that's got me thinking...will have to wait and see if they are little angels or little devils then make my choice!!!! - thanks Lynn!


----------



## lymorelynn

lisajjl1 said:


> Oooh that's got me thinking...will have to wait and see if they are little angels or little devils then make my choice!!!! - thanks Lynn!


You may have some of each :devil:  :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## moggiemum

the seven wonders of the worldbest wishes lisa
r i p little catling


----------



## Laurac

Or maybe excerpts from the Monday's child poem - although some parts of that are chirpier than others!


----------



## rose

Seven dwarves or days of the week


----------



## MollyMilo

rose said:


> Seven dwarves


Oh that is a cute theme !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aurelie

I was going to suggest something around the theme of lucky number seven but then struggled with actual names!


----------



## Aurelie

I went out last night with friends, one of them is quite vocal about her dislike of Siamese (frightened by one as a child), and I jokingly mentioned that she should come for a coffee before our Siamese arrives in September. 

My normally completely sane friend then proceeded to 'warn' me that Siamese 'go for the eyes' and that they used to protect egyptian temples where if anyone tried to enter they would claw the intruders eyes out, which is apparently a breed trait. I tried to keep a straight face, I really did, but we both ended up laughing like drains at her idea of 'Egyptian' (Siam - the name is the clue!) Siamese killer cats - although she still swears its true. 

Siamese owners, you have been warned - should we bulk buy our protective eye goggles to save money and postage?


----------



## MollyMilo

I need to see individual photos of each one and then a group shot before I agree with a theme


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> I went out last night with friends, one of them is quite vocal about her dislike of Siamese (frightened by one as a child), and I jokingly mentioned that she should come for a coffee before our Siamese arrives in September.
> 
> My normally completely sane friend then proceeded to 'warn' me that Siamese 'go for the eyes' and that they used to protect egyptian temples where if anyone tried to enter they would claw the intruders eyes out, which is apparently a breed trait. I tried to keep a straight face, I really did, but we both ended up laughing like drains at her idea of Siamese killer cats - although she still swears its true.
> 
> Siamese owners, you have been warned - should we bulk buy our protective eye goggles to save money and postage?


Love it!! :lol:

Perhaps they mean when you are cuddling them like a baby ( sorry Jackson galaxy) they reach up and stroke your face lovingly


----------



## lymorelynn

Aurelie said:


> I went out last night with friends, one of them is quite vocal about her dislike of Siamese (frightened by one as a child), and I jokingly mentioned that she should come for a coffee before our Siamese arrives in September.
> 
> My normally completely sane friend then proceeded to 'warn' me that Siamese 'go for the eyes' and that they used to protect egyptian temples where if anyone tried to enter they would claw the intruders eyes out, which is apparently a breed trait. I tried to keep a straight face, I really did, but we both ended up laughing like drains at her idea of 'Egyptian' (Siam - the name is the clue!) Siamese killer cats - although she still swears its true.
> 
> Siamese owners, you have been warned - should we bulk buy our protective eye goggles to save money and postage?


Thank goodness I wear glasses  :lol:


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Love it!! :lol:
> 
> Perhaps they mean when you are cuddling them like a baby ( sorry Jackson galaxy) they reach up and stroke your face lovingly


Jackson G would be VERY unhappy to read this MM!


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> Thank goodness I wear glasses  :lol:


Good point, maybe I will just wear my sunglasses all the time. You can't be too careful with killer cats.


----------



## lisajjl1

Thanks for all the theme ideas and here are the latest pics of the babies.....sorry guys but just didn't want to risk putting head in box for individual photos after reading about the eye scratching tendancies....didn't think I would be able fight off seven at once!!!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Definite killers you have there Lisa :scared: :001_wub::001_wub: killed by cuteness :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Lisa they are too cute!! :001_wub: :001_wub: 



I can easily see boy bits


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Good point, maybe I will just wear my sunglasses all the time. You can't be too careful with killer cats.


Surely you've got a photo of your boy? We don't even know what colour he is yet!


----------



## lisajjl1

MollyMilo said:


> Lisa they are too cute!! :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> I can easily see boy bits


Yes there they are on show! - no visit from the sex change fairy and doesn't look like I am going to get one anytime soon unless the girls grow some extra bits I suppose!!!! Pretty conclusive 5 boys and 2 girls


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Surely you've got a photo of your boy? We don't even know what colour he is yet!


No nothing. She said to call her at the end of the month when they will be six weeks old - we will arrange a visit then too. I am trying to be all cool and grown up about it so I haven't asked, but It's hard to be a grown up sometimes!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> No nothing. She said to call her at the end of the month when they will be six weeks old - we will arrange a visit then too. I am trying to be all cool and grown up about it so I haven't asked, but It's hard to be a grown up sometimes!


Awww surely she can send you one little tiny Weeny pic 

I don't even try to be a grown up


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Awww surely she can send you one little tiny Weeny pic
> 
> I don't even try to be a grown up


I think I might send her a quick email tomorrow


----------



## Aurelie

I composed an email, agonised over whether or not I was raising any 'potential annoying owner' flags, re-worded it, read it out to my sister, and finally sent it. 

Now I feel like a stalker


----------



## lisajjl1

Aurelie said:


> I composed an email, agonised over whether or not I was raising any 'potential annoying owner' flags, re-worded it, read it out to my sister, and finally sent it.
> 
> Now I feel like a stalker


Just to say sure your email wont be taken the wrong way....I often get emails asking for extra pics and updates and I don't get offended. Its actually nice to know people are interested in the in between bits and the early times and I still remember how exciting it is to be waiting for a kitten and counting every day!. 

Looking forward to seeing pics! Lisa.


----------



## Aurelie

lisajjl1 said:


> Just to say sure your email wont be taken the wrong way....I often get emails asking for extra pics and updates and I don't get offended. Its actually nice to know people are interested in the in between bits and the early times and I still remember how exciting it is to be waiting for a kitten and counting every day!.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing pics! Lisa.


Thanks Lisa - thats good to hear!


----------



## lymorelynn

I don't get offended by emails or phone calls for updates  I try to do them weekly when I have kittens reserved or even on hold for people but don't always get round to it - it's nice to have a reminder sometimes


----------



## lisajjl1

lymorelynn said:


> I don't get offended by emails or phone calls for updates  I try to do them weekly when I have kittens reserved or even on hold for people but don't always get round to it - it's nice to have a reminder sometimes


Too true Lynn,

Many a time have I reached for the camera in panic as I realize its Friday again already and I haven't sent my updates out....or worse reached for the camera as have already had an email asking if the update has been sent when its slipped my mind!!!!!!

Don't know where the days go when you have babies in the house!


----------



## Aurelie

Breeder has replied and is going to take some photos this week. She said they are just starting to eat solids and doing very well. It looks as though the boys are going to be chocolate, lilac and possibly another lilac - not too far off the blue, lilac and seal she originally thought it may be. I would be very happy with a lilac or chocolate so time will tell which I get


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Breeder has replied and is going to take some photos this week. She said they are just starting to eat solids and doing very well. It looks as though the boys are going to be chocolate, lilac and possibly another lilac - not too far off the blue, lilac and seal she originally thought it may be. I would be very happy with a lilac or chocolate so time will tell which I get


Think very very carefully about bringing in a chocolate   

Oh that's so Fabulous!! So glad you emailed her. I'm sure she didn't mind


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Think very very carefully about bringing in a chocolate
> 
> Oh that's so Fabulous!! So glad you emailed her. I'm sure she didn't mind


How can you say that! Look at that sleepy little chocolate in your sig - she looks extremely well behaved 

I know you'll 'get' this because you have read the books - last night my oh caught me sobbing along to the first couple of chapters of The New Boy ut:.


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> How can you say that! Look at that sleepy little chocolate in your sig - she looks extremely well behaved
> 
> I know you'll 'get' this because you have read the books - last night my oh caught me sobbing along to the first couple of chapters of The New Boy ut:.


Oh yes  glad you are still enjoying those books though!

I'm still trying to get hold of 'roses round the door' earlier this year I spent about £25-35 each of her last 2 books but this one is nearly £50! Why can't they be reproduced to be enjoyed by all like her earlier books


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Oh yes  glad you are still enjoying those books though!
> 
> I'm still trying to get hold of 'roses round the door' earlier this year I spent about £25-35 each of her last 2 books but this one is nearly £50! Why can't they be reproduced to be enjoyed by all like her earlier books


I know, I skipped over Life with Grandma because of the price, it doesn't make any sense not to reproduce the entire series! Annoying.

Have you tried your local libraries?


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> I know, I skipped over Life with Grandma because of the price, it doesn't make any sense not to reproduce the entire series! Annoying.
> 
> Have you tried your local libraries?


It doesn't make any sense at all  
I shall rejoin my library


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> Think very very carefully about bringing in a chocolate
> 
> Oh that's so Fabulous!! So glad you emailed her. I'm sure she didn't mind


How can you say such things about chocolates! Such quiet unassuming creatures they are!









They don't lie in wait on the stairs waiting to bop you when you walk past...
They don't steal your tweezers from the bathroom shelf and stuff them under their bed along with other plundered items......
They don't shout at the top of their voices if they feel their needs aren't being met......
They don't get involved in diabolical naughty every day.....

Oh wait a minute..... Yes they do lol

But on the other hand all this mischief makes him even more fun - and he's wonderful at giving cuddles and helping with whatever you're doing!


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> How can you say such things about chocolates! Such quiet unassuming creatures they are!
> 
> View attachment 118463
> 
> 
> They don't lie in wait on the stairs waiting to bop you when you walk past...
> They don't steal your tweezers from the bathroom shelf and stuff them under their bed along with other plundered items......
> They don't shout at the top of their voices if they feel their needs aren't being met......
> They don't get involved in diabolical naughty every day.....
> 
> Oh wait a minute..... Yes they do lol
> 
> But on the other hand all this mischief makes him even more fun - and he's wonderful at giving cuddles and helping with whatever you're doing!


and they do pose As a Picture of innocence


----------



## lymorelynn

And to add to Ringpye's list of innocent things that chocolates don't do - 
They don't knock over a litre of cooking oil all over the kitchen floor 
And the most definitely don't take a flying leap from the bed to your shoulder spilling tea everywhere and leaving six inch long scratch across an uncovered bosum 
The innocent party is now sleeping peacefully on her cat tree - don't you just love them :blushing:


----------



## Seventh stars

Am i the only one with a well behaved siamese, 
Reno is a cuddler and that is it he never plays either  (except his crinckle ball)
In the last month i have spent £30 on diffferant toys trying to persuede him to play with something other than pudsey 
Reno must be an exeption as i have read alot that siamese are adventurous/mischievous etc...


----------



## MollyMilo

Ok ...

They don't develop a type of cough rare in cats ( vets words) after a routine spaying 

They don't go missing for 16 hours causing your hair to go white with the stress of it all.

They don't bring you a frog and plop it on the sofa next to you as you're innocently watching tv.

They don't go out in the rain, get wet come in demanding to be dried with the paper towel. Then go straight back out again!

They don't pull your hair tie out of your hair to wake you up! They don't push every other hair tie they find under heavy kitchen items l I can't move on my own!

They don't jump ontop of the fridge and scream bloody murder until they are stroked so she can roll about up there ( she is regularly stroked!!) 

They don't eat holes in every woollen glove you own 

They don't bring you all their toys and place them around or on the bed 

Molly is the loudest,most demanding comical Siamese I've ever had the pleasure of working for


----------



## Ringypie

Seventh stars said:


> Am i the only one with a well behaved siamese,
> Reno is a cuddler and that is it he never plays either  (except his crinckle ball)
> In the last month i have spent £30 on diffferant toys trying to persuede him to play with something other than pudsey
> Reno must be an exeption as i have read alot that siamese are adventurous/mischievous etc...
> View attachment 118469


Wow like chalk and cheese! Parsnip is always playing - whether it's with his own toys or up to mischief pilfering things and fiddling with them. Sometimes I think he's part magpie! I remember one day coming downstairs to find that he had stolen the bath plug, sink plug and tweezers from the bathroom, my washing up sponge, hubby's sunglasses and a bulb of garlic from the kitchen!
Visitors are advised that if they have anything they don't want to be fiddled with, it should be securely locked away! He even came trotting downstairs with my mother in law's glasses in his mouth.
Yesterday he was so cute. Hubby had left a couple of empty cardboard boxes in the lounge. Parsnip suddenly got up and trotted off, returning with a toy dragonfly in his mouth. He spent the next 20 mins or so having. Great time stuffing it in the boxes, jumping around and chatting to it.
Then after all the chaos he does love snuggling up for cuddles.


----------



## Alisa25

Why just chocolates? 

Hold on a minute do different colours have different temperaments too?


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> Ok ...
> 
> They don't develop a type of cough rare in cats ( vets words) after a routine spaying
> 
> They don't go missing for 16 hours causing your hair to go white with the stress of it all.
> 
> They don't bring you a frog and plop it on the sofa next to you as you're innocently watching tv.
> 
> They don't go out in the rain, get wet come in demanding to be dried with the paper towel. Then go straight back out again!
> 
> They don't pull your hair tie out of your hair to wake you up! They don't push every other hair tie they find under heavy kitchen items l I can't move on my own!
> 
> They don't jump ontop of the fridge and scream bloody murder until they are stroked so she can roll about up there ( she is regularly stroked!!)
> 
> They don't eat holes in every woollen glove you own
> 
> They don't bring you all their toys and place them around or on the bed
> 
> Molly is the loudest,most demanding comical Siamese I've ever had the pleasure of working for


Haha she sounds so much like Parsnip!


----------



## Seventh stars

MollyMilo said:


> Ok ...
> 
> They don't develop a type of cough rare in cats ( vets words) after a routine spaying
> 
> They don't go missing for 16 hours causing your hair to go white with the stress of it all.
> 
> They don't bring you a frog and plop it on the sofa next to you as you're innocently watching tv.
> 
> They don't go out in the rain, get wet come in demanding to be dried with the paper towel. Then go straight back out again!
> 
> They don't pull your hair tie out of your hair to wake you up! They don't push every other hair tie they find under heavy kitchen items l I can't move on my own!
> 
> They don't jump ontop of the fridge and scream bloody murder until they are stroked so she can roll about up there ( she is regularly stroked!!)
> 
> They don't eat holes in every woollen glove you own
> 
> They don't bring you all their toys and place them around or on the bed
> 
> Molly is the loudest,most demanding comical Siamese I've ever had the pleasure of working for


Hehe  is milo a lilac point


----------



## lymorelynn

Alisa25 said:


> Why just chocolates?
> 
> Hold on a minute do different colours have different temperaments too?


Chocolate points do have the reputation of being the naughty ones 
Mai Tai, my blue point, is an angel by comparison - not that she is always good but doesn't get into half the mischief that Pasha does


----------



## Alisa25

lymorelynn said:


> Chocolate points do have the reputation of being the naughty ones
> Mai Tai, my blue point, is an angel by comparison - not that she is always good but doesn't get into half the mischief that Pasha does




But Im just wondering why? Surely colour is just an appearance characteristic. Just curious.


----------



## MollyMilo

Seventh stars said:


> Hehe  is milo a lilac point


Yes sort of, lilac tabby he's very loud but so sweet and gentle  spends his time sunning himself and looking handsome. 
He did copy Molly the other day though and brought In a bird!

Here is a good website with the colour personalities

Siamese Cat Colors


----------



## Ringypie

I wouldn't have him any other way :devil:

However look how cute he is when he's asleep:








Big squishy brother makes a lovely pillow


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Yes sort of, lilac tabby he's very loud but so sweet and gentle  spends his time sunning himself and looking handsome.
> He did copy Molly the other day though and brought In a bird!
> 
> Here is a good website with the colour personalities
> 
> Siamese Cat Colors


The seal point character description is SO Spooks!!!


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> The seal point character description is SO Spooks!!!


The descriptions are very accurate


----------



## Seventh stars

MollyMilo said:


> Yes sort of, lilac tabby he's very loud but so sweet and gentle  spends his time sunning himself and looking handsome.
> He did copy Molly the other day though and brought In a bird!
> 
> Here is a good website with the colour personalities
> 
> Siamese Cat Colors


He is a lovely colour!!
Im hoping yo get a lilac point (no chance if a red point)

The description aint very accurate saying that ever since the vet gave him tablets hes been louder (normally i never hear him) and more bouncy!


----------



## cinder

Hello everyone! Loving all the photos.

My partner and I completed on our flat today and will be moving in on Monday. We went out for dinner to celebrate (it's also my birthday today). I have done all the admin regarding the purchase, have spent hours talking to people to get stuff done, and he said that to say thank you, he would buy me two kittens (one Siamese, one Oriental) when we're all settled in.

I'm feeling like a very lucky lady right now!


----------



## Aurelie

cinder said:


> Hello everyone! Loving all the photos.
> 
> My partner and I completed on our flat today and will be moving in on Monday. We went out for dinner to celebrate (it's also my birthday today). I have done all the admin regarding the purchase, have spent hours talking to people to get stuff done, and he said that to say thank you, he would buy me two kittens (one Siamese, one Oriental) when we're all settled in.
> 
> I'm feeling like a very lucky lady right now!


How lovely  have you had any thoughts on males/females or colours?


----------



## cinder

Aurelie said:


> How lovely  have you had any thoughts on males/females or colours?


I know, I told my parents and he's got extra boyfriend brownie points!

I'm not too fussed re. male/female, but I would love a black Oriental. We had one when I was younger and he was such a huge character. I think I'd be leaning towards a chocolate or blue Siamese.

I found an old photo of our boys online. I can't wait to have some Siamese back in my life again.


----------



## MollyMilo

cinder said:


> Hello everyone! Loving all the photos.
> 
> My partner and I completed on our flat today and will be moving in on Monday. We went out for dinner to celebrate (it's also my birthday today). I have done all the admin regarding the purchase, have spent hours talking to people to get stuff done, and he said that to say thank you, he would buy me two kittens (one Siamese, one Oriental) when we're all settled in.
> 
> I'm feeling like a very lucky lady right now!


Happy Birthday! 

Looking forward to hearing more about your new kittens!


----------



## lymorelynn

cinder said:


> I know, I told my parents and he's got extra boyfriend brownie points!
> 
> I'm not too fussed re. male/female, but I would love a black Oriental. We had one when I was younger and he was such a huge character. I think I'd be leaning towards a chocolate or blue Siamese.
> 
> I found an old photo of our boys online. I can't wait to have some Siamese back in my life again.


:001_wub: gorgeous :001_wub: Good luck in finding your kittens - and what a lovely boyfriend you have too, definitely a keeper that one


----------



## moggiemum

happy birthday cinder i loved your surprise , he sounds like a lovely guy,
i love your black boy cat too cant wait to hear more


----------



## MollyMilo

cinder said:


> I know, I told my parents and he's got extra boyfriend brownie points!
> 
> I'm not too fussed re. male/female, but I would love a black Oriental. We had one when I was younger and he was such a huge character. I think I'd be leaning towards a chocolate or blue Siamese.
> 
> I found an old photo of our boys online. I can't wait to have some Siamese back in my life again.


Chocolate!  

Gorgeous boys :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Ringypie

cinder said:


> I know, I told my parents and he's got extra boyfriend brownie points!
> 
> I'm not too fussed re. male/female, but I would love a black Oriental. We had one when I was younger and he was such a huge character. I think I'd be leaning towards a chocolate or blue Siamese.
> 
> I found an old photo of our boys online. I can't wait to have some Siamese back in my life again.


They are gorgeous! :001_wub:

Ooh go for a naughty chocolate lol.


----------



## HannahKate

My chocolate is the well behaved one....the lilac however is a little terror!!
And here are a few photos because I haven't posted any for ages.


----------



## lymorelynn

They are looking gorgeous Hannah-Kate :001_wub: and it looks as if they are getting along very well together :thumbsup:


----------



## HannahKate

They are absolutely bloomin inseparable! Woe betide if one follows me to the loo and the door gets shut between them and the other. To say that they scream doesn't half cover the noise that ensues.


----------



## lymorelynn

just found this delightful little book in my local cat rescue - it's a picture book called Zoe's Cats, by Zoe Stokes and features her lovely tabby point Siamese called Twiggy along with lots of others. Lots of pictures of 'humanised' cats as well as in natural poses ... but best of all for me, she lived in the area where my daughter now lives and mentions lots of places familiar to me :thumbsup:


----------



## MollyMilo

HannahKate said:


> My chocolate is the well behaved one....the lilac however is a little terror!!
> And here are a few photos because I haven't posted any for ages.


It's so great to see your boys!

Gorgeous :001_wub: :001_wub:

I'm so pleased they get on so well!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Breeder has replied and is going to take some photos this week. She said they are just starting to eat solids and doing very well. It looks as though the boys are going to be chocolate, lilac and possibly another lilac - not too far off the blue, lilac and seal she originally thought it may be. I would be very happy with a lilac or chocolate so time will tell which I get


Any photos yet? I can't wait to see him!!


----------



## Aurelie

HannahKate said:


> My chocolate is the well behaved one....the lilac however is a little terror!!
> And here are a few photos because I haven't posted any for ages.


Gorgeous photos - what a lovely, mischievous pair


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Any photos yet? I can't wait to see him!!


No none yet - I have been checking my email religiously too! As soon as I get some I will hot-foot it here


----------



## JordanRose

I don't want to make another thread so will pop these in here. Just because!

DSCN3491 by spookybabbits, on Flickr

DSCN3486 by spookybabbits, on Flickr

DSCN3554 by spookybabbits, on Flickr

DSCN3546 by spookybabbits, on Flickr

DSCN3551 by spookybabbits, on Flickr

DSCN3547 by spookybabbits, on Flickr

:001_tt1:


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> I don't want to make another thread so will pop these in here. Just because!
> 
> DSCN3491 by spookybabbits, on Flickr
> 
> DSCN3486 by spookybabbits, on Flickr
> 
> DSCN3554 by spookybabbits, on Flickr
> 
> DSCN3546 by spookybabbits, on Flickr
> 
> DSCN3551 by spookybabbits, on Flickr
> 
> DSCN3547 by spookybabbits, on Flickr
> 
> :001_tt1:


Looking good spooks!!

So handsome!! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Mildred2012

Hello All. 

Sadly I join the forum at a time of loss, one half of our beautiful pair of bengals was recently knocked down after straying to far from our house. Sidney was my little baby, so very needy & affectionate but he was also a scavenger & a very wild creature. I'm completely heartbroken as is his Sister, Mildred. I've sought a lot of advice on her stress levels & grievance, she's off her food & she's looking for him. I've got the feliway plugged in that I got at the vets to attempt to help her, however we've been advised to get her a companion as she's never been on her own before. We've been advised to get a male that's a kitten or quite young so she can still be the dominant one in the relationship (she was always a mother hen even though she's neutered). 

I really don't want another cat that will remind me of my little boy, so I've been considering a Siamese? What gets further away from a Bengal! 

However I've never owned one so really I'm looking for advice! Would a Siamese be easy to introduce to another breed, do they socialise well with others? Is there anything I really need to know before I start looking for something suitable? Our vet advised to choose from a litter so we can pick one that's not too boisterous and equally not too timid so Mildy accepts him better. Sidney was uniquely noisy at all times & our house is so very quiet without him. I hear Siamese are very noisy so this may bridge our gap? 

Anything you can advise is hugely appreciated, I just feel so lost & torn but her needs are priority right now. 


Xxx x


----------



## lymorelynn

Mildred2012 said:


> Hello All.
> 
> Sadly I join the forum at a time of loss, one half of our beautiful pair of bengals was recently knocked down after straying to far from our house. Sidney was my little baby, so very needy & affectionate but he was also a scavenger & a very wild creature. I'm completely heartbroken as is his Sister, Mildred. I've sought a lot of advice on her stress levels & grievance, she's off her food & she's looking for him. I've got the feliway plugged in that I got at the vets to attempt to help her, however we've been advised to get her a companion as she's never been on her own before. We've been advised to get a male that's a kitten or quite young so she can still be the dominant one in the relationship (she was always a mother hen even though she's neutered).
> 
> I really don't want another cat that will remind me of my little boy, so I've been considering a Siamese? What gets further away from a Bengal!
> 
> However I've never owned one so really I'm looking for advice! Would a Siamese be easy to introduce to another breed, do they socialise well with others? Is there anything I really need to know before I start looking for something suitable? Our vet advised to choose from a litter so we can pick one that's not too boisterous and equally not too timid so Mildy accepts him better. Sidney was uniquely noisy at all times & our house is so very quiet without him. I hear Siamese are very noisy so this may bridge our gap?
> 
> Anything you can advise is hugely appreciated, I just feel so lost & torn but her needs are priority right now.
> 
> Xxx x


I am so sorry that you have joined us at a sad time  RIP beloved Sidney 
I do agree with your vet that Mildred needs a companion and without being biased I would think a Siamese would fit the bill quite well. They can be naughty but I don't think they are generally very boisterous, they do get on well with other cats usually and are very chatty cats. they love human company and can be clingy or devoted to a single person in a household but if you choose a well socialised kitten you shouldn't have too many problems.


----------



## MollyMilo

Must stay away from pets4homes. Milo's little uncle is staring at me and even though he's choc tabby, looks so like him it's freaky!!


----------



## gwendolyn

Update on Humphrey

So, the last time I posted my little guy was doing ok but rather underweight. He's been doing so well (he LOVES to eat) and now has a lovely little belly. The vet said not to worry as long as he keeps getting bigger, and he is definitely doing that, so we're happy with his progress. He also has tons of stripes, making him the fawn tabby that the breeder was so sure he wasn't (she's sending revised paperwork). He's gorgeous and loving and playful and curious, and both my husband and I love him to bits. 

I've attached two photos--the one of him sitting on the pillow is from about a week ago (to show off his handsome stripes), and the one of him sleeping on my husband's lap was taken a couple of hours ago. You can see how much he's grown!


----------



## gwendolyn

And, almost forgot--one of my favourite photos of Humphs! He liked to sleep in my husband's slippers (back when he could fit into them all the way), and so when my husband put them on, Humphs stood on his foot and yelled at him with his squeaky little meows.


----------



## lymorelynn

Gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

gwendolyn said:


> And, almost forgot--one of my favourite photos of Humphs! He liked to sleep in my husband's slippers (back when he could fit into them all the way), and so when my husband put them on, Humphs stood on his foot and yelled at him with his squeaky little meows.


Awwww that is too cute!! :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> No none yet - I have been checking my email religiously too! As soon as I get some I will hot-foot it here


Drumming fingers...


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Drumming fingers...


Sorry - have been away for a few days with limited wifi and a cracked iPhone screen!

I got back today and phoned the breeder (she said to call at the end of the month) there are no photos yet - she has two litters and has been back to back hand rearing two kittens from consecutive litters (different queens obviously) so we'll let her off the photos because she must be exhausted!

She has very kindly reserved for me the chocolate boy - he is the kitten she has been hand rearing as he refused/was unable to suckle from mum. She said he is very friendly, confident and in your face and looks like a lovely show boy (obviously its hard to tell at this age so no guarantees) :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: and I can visit in a couple of weeks after they have had their first vaccinations.

So I know its not a photo, but I am really excited and it was lovely hearing about his personality - apparently when she started weaning them, the other kittens ate beautifully from the edge of the plate and he jumped into the middle and made a big mess


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Sorry - have been away for a few days with limited wifi and a cracked iPhone screen!
> 
> I got back today and phoned the breeder (she said to call at the end of the month) there are no photos yet - she has two litters and has been back to back hand rearing two kittens from consecutive litters (different queens obviously) so we'll let her off the photos because she must be exhausted!
> 
> She has very kindly reserved for me the chocolate boy - he is the kitten she has been hand rearing as he refused/was unable to suckle from mum. She said he is very friendly, confident and in your face and looks like a lovely show boy (obviously its hard to tell at this age so no guarantees) :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: and I can visit in a couple of weeks after they have had their first vaccinations.
> 
> So I know its not a photo, but I am really excited and it was lovely hearing about his personality - apparently when she started weaning them, the other kittens ate beautifully from the edge of the plate and he jumped into the middle and made a big mess


Oh I love him already!! What a character he will be!


----------



## Ringypie

Aurelie said:


> Sorry - have been away for a few days with limited wifi and a cracked iPhone screen!
> 
> I got back today and phoned the breeder (she said to call at the end of the month) there are no photos yet - she has two litters and has been back to back hand rearing two kittens from consecutive litters (different queens obviously) so we'll let her off the photos because she must be exhausted!
> 
> She has very kindly reserved for me the chocolate boy - he is the kitten she has been hand rearing as he refused/was unable to suckle from mum. She said he is very friendly, confident and in your face and looks like a lovely show boy (obviously its hard to tell at this age so no guarantees) :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: and I can visit in a couple of weeks after they have had their first vaccinations.
> 
> So I know its not a photo, but I am really excited and it was lovely hearing about his personality - apparently when she started weaning them, the other kittens ate beautifully from the edge of the plate and he jumped into the middle and made a big mess


Hurrah another chocolate! How exciting - cant wait for pics and updates!

Meanwhile here's Parsnip showing off his favourite toy


----------



## siamese42

Hi Mildred2012, i have also had a loss in our feline family one of my oriental girls (the only one that goes out) was ran over so fully understand your loss. I too have a Bengal, who we took on as a kitten (now 8months old) and i have an oriental girl and a siamese boy (12 years old) all of whom get on well with each other.

My Bengal is vocal but my guinni is very very vocal even for a siamese, both like to follow me around the house. I worried about play fighting as i know bengal's can get rough in their play, but it has given guinni a new lease of life, so they play and sleep together.

I believe if introduced properly and a suitable character to your girl then i would say they are a good match.

Wish you all the best, and let us know what you decide to do xx


----------



## siamese42

We have a very recent addition to our feline family a havanah boy (3 years old) currently going through the intro phase. He is a beautiful boy and if he was a seal point siamese he would look the double of Guinni and similar temprement.

I am hoping to get some photo's on here soon, his name is bournville and although still nervous he loves to come and get a cuddle. We are living in the bedroom which is his safe room. We have had guinni in to meet him apart from an initial hiss, it all went well. Today Neo (@Bengal) went up and met him again initial hiss then Neo just lay down and rolled around the floor showing no interest in him. The next stage is to move to livingroom, at some point after he feels comfortable and more confident. Overall i think the initial meetings have gone well, but i have no intention to rush this process.

xxx


----------



## MollyMilo

siamese42 said:


> We have a very recent addition to our feline family a havanah boy (3 years old) currently going through the intro phase. He is a beautiful boy and if he was a seal point siamese he would look the double of Guinni and similar temprement.
> 
> I am hoping to get some photo's on here soon, his name is bournville and although still nervous he loves to come and get a cuddle. We are living in the bedroom which is his safe room. We have had guinni in to meet him apart from an initial hiss, it all went well. Today Neo (@Bengal) went up and met him again initial hiss then Neo just lay down and rolled around the floor showing no interest in him. The next stage is to move to livingroom, at some point after he feels comfortable and more confident. Overall i think the initial meetings have gone well, but i have no intention to rush this process.
> 
> xxx


Oh how lovely!!

Lets see him!

feel free to post a photo any time


----------



## lymorelynn

Picking Pasha up from stud this afternoon I met a beautiful black Ori girl and her Havana daughter :001_wub::001_wub: - could happily have tucked either of them into the box with Pash :001_wub::001_wub: Had cuddles with Pasha's beau too :001_wub: - he is such a softy :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Picking Pasha up from stud this afternoon I met a beautiful black Ori girl and her Havana daughter :001_wub::001_wub: - could happily have tucked either of them into the box with Pash :001_wub::001_wub: Had cuddles with Pasha's beau too :001_wub: - he is such a softy :001_wub:


Oh, Pashas back now is she  did she have a lot to say on the way home?


----------



## lymorelynn

She told me in no uncertain terms that she was quite happy where she was thank you and what a mean mummy I was to take her away from such a lovely young man  I don't think it helped that it was a very hot journey


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> She told me in no uncertain terms that she was quite happy where she was thank you and what a mean mummy I was to take her away from such a lovely young man  I don't think it helped that it was a very hot journey


Aww bless her!


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> She told me in no uncertain terms that she was quite happy where she was thank you and what a mean mummy I was to take her away from such a lovely young man  I don't think it helped that it was a very hot journey


How funny, when will you know if he was a successful young man?


----------



## lymorelynn

Aurelie said:


> How funny, when will you know if he was a successful young man?


Around 3 weeks time. They definitely did the deed - fingers crossed that she has taken


----------



## MollyMilo

This thread is too quiet!!

Rose, where is Monty??

Aurelie, those photos must be here by now?

Check out this sweet story of this good little Havana mummy 

Abandoned Shih Tzu puppy adopted by Siamese cat after being rejected by natural mother | Mail Online


----------



## moggiemum

aww so beautiful , ive downloded one of the picsthanks, i def think my boy has burmese in him, havana s are gorgeous .


----------



## oggers86

I saw a lovely Siamese in the vets today, it has really made me want one even more!! No idea how to convince OH to let me get a 3rd though.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## HannahKate

I've been looking at Oris for the last few days. Really want another cat to add to the clan but really shouldn't!


----------



## JordanRose

Quiet you say? Psst! I'm here!


DSCN4439 by spookybabbits, on Flickr

With ma sis:

DSCN4481 by spookybabbits, on Flickr

And ma bro:

DSCN4477 by spookybabbits, on Flickr

Does my nose look big in this? 

DSCN4228 by spookybabbits, on Flickr


----------



## moggiemum

beautiful immaculate nails there Spooks


----------



## JordanRose

moggiemum said:


> beautiful immaculate nails there Spooks


Thanks!

The Slave cut them the other week and I screamed and howled like a banshee. She didn't get the message and carried on. How dare she?

I showed her by not talking to her for a whole 20 minutes!!


----------



## rose

Here he is, very tired..............


----------



## rose

And a blurred one with the bruvvers!


----------



## MollyMilo

rose said:


> And a blurred one with the bruvvers!


Haha what a cute photo 

Great to see this thread has pcked up! :thumbup1:

Jordan, loving the gorgeous spooks as always :001_wub: :001_wub:

Oggers and HK go for it!!!!


----------



## Marycat

Wow!! What stunning pics on this post! Beautiful, beautiful regal looking cats.


----------



## Ringypie

rose said:


> Here he is, very tired..............


Squeeeee!!! How cute!


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> This thread is too quiet!!
> 
> Rose, where is Monty??
> 
> Aurelie, those photos must be here by now?
> 
> Check out this sweet story of this good little Havana mummy
> 
> Abandoned Shih Tzu puppy adopted by Siamese cat after being rejected by natural mother | Mail Online


Sorry MM but they aren't , I don't want to ask again because I know that she is hand rearing and looking after two litters and most likely waiting until she takes the photos to advertise the kittens. I know she has reserved me the chocolate boy so I am not concerned but it would be really lovely to see a picture.


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Sorry MM but they aren't , I don't want to ask again because I know that she is hand rearing and looking after two litters and most likely waiting until she takes the photos to advertise the kittens. I know she has reserved me the chocolate boy so I am not concerned but it would be really lovely to see a picture.


She does sound like a very busy lady! Ok we will wait patiently.

You must be going to see him soon anyway and will take your own 100 photos :thumbup1:


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> She does sound like a very busy lady! Ok we will wait patiently.
> 
> You must be going to see him soon anyway and will take your own 100 photos :thumbup1:


Yes I think I will be off to see them the weekend after this one!


----------



## Alisa25

Yep I am definitely going to get my 2 siamese in the not too distant future... 

Just cant get settled on colours lol.  

Definitely want a chocolate, and either a lilac or a red point. 

Oh and dont know whether to get 2 boys or a boy and a girl.. Oh dear.


----------



## rose

Monty and my sons cavalier pup that we look after most days.


----------



## Lunabuma

I'm sure you've seen this one before but just in case..

This is exactly the sort of thing Luna does.

[youtube_browser]EzFP-_wLfoA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Aurelie

Lunabuma said:


> I'm sure you've seen this one before but just in case..
> 
> This is exactly the sort of thing Luna does.
> 
> [youtube_browser]EzFP-_wLfoA[/youtube_browser]


I really, really like this


----------



## Alisa25

Lunabuma said:


> I'm sure you've seen this one before but just in case..
> 
> This is exactly the sort of thing Luna does.
> 
> [youtube_browser]EzFP-_wLfoA[/youtube_browser]


Slightly offtopic: I love that cat tree...


----------



## Lunabuma

Here it is.. I nearly bought it but went for a different and cheaper one in the end.

Medium Cat Trees


----------



## Alisa25

Lunabuma said:


> Here it is.. I nearly bought it but went for a different and cheaper one in the end.
> 
> Medium Cat Trees


Thanks.  I love this one and a Natural Paradise one. But i agree they are a bit pricey... Maybe worth to wait for another zooplus sale...


----------



## moggiemum

Alisa25 said:


> Slightly offtopic: I love that cat tree...


just brill, that clever cat was trying to get her bed on top of the basket to lay on i think


----------



## Alisa25

moggiemum said:


> just brill, that clever cat was trying to get her bed on top of the basket to lay on i think


I think she was trying to make her bed!  Take the bedding out and then put it back in the way she wanted it... Well that didnt work out so well... :biggrin:


----------



## Lunabuma

It looks like when he/she doesn't have any success arraging it, she takes it to her slave to sort out. Maybe not half-whitted like the title of the vid.


----------



## moggiemum

Alisa25 said:


> I think she was trying to make her bed!  Take the bedding out and then put it back in the way she wanted it... Well that didnt work out so well... :biggrin:


i love your avatar , i just downloaded it off the website only last night


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Haha what a cute photo
> 
> Great to see this thread has pcked up! :thumbup1:
> 
> Jordan, loving the gorgeous spooks as always :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> Oggers and HK go for it!!!!


If it were up to me I would have one tomorrow but sadly there are 2 people in this house and one is not a crazy cat man


----------



## lymorelynn

oggers86 said:


> If it were up to me I would have one tomorrow but sadly there are 2 people in this house and one is not a crazy cat man


Meanie


----------



## rose

I tried to put a video on here but it said I was a token missing??


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> If it were up to me I would have one tomorrow but sadly there are 2 people in this house and one is not a crazy cat man


You could just mysteriously *find* one and say you are being a wonderful samaritan and how can the poor thing have no home.  Would work like a charm!


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> You could just mysteriously *find* one and say you are being a wonderful samaritan and how can the poor thing have no home.  Would work like a charm!


Haha I am so tempted to "find one" as I told him I wouldnt go and get a 3rd cat on purpose but if one came to me we would be keeping it. I dont think he is likely to fall for the "This kitten that looks and acts exactly like a Siamese just happened to get trapped in the garden :aureola:"


----------



## oggers86

lymorelynn said:


> Meanie


I know!!! After all the hard work and effort I have put in into planning "our" wedding and he wont even let me have a teeny tiny little kitten. I should write it into the vows, see if he notices and then tell him it is legally binding, thus we have to get a kitten.


----------



## Aurelie

oggers86 said:


> I know!!! After all the hard work and effort I have put in into planning "our" wedding and he wont even let me have a teeny tiny little kitten. I should write it into the vows, see if he notices and then tell him it is legally binding, thus we have to get a kitten.


Could you not pop a little ribbon on it and pretend it's one of the bridesmaids?


----------



## MollyMilo

Dear meezer friends, I've had a tragic day and I'm going to take some time away from the forum. Hug your chocolates very close xx


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Dear meezer friends, I've had a tragic day and I'm going to take some time away from the forum. Hug your chocolates very close xx


Oh no MM this sounds serious. BIG hugs, you obviously need them. Will be crossing my fingers it's not what it sounds like. xx


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> Haha I am so tempted to "find one" as I told him I wouldnt go and get a 3rd cat on purpose but if one came to me we would be keeping it. I dont think he is likely to fall for the "This kitten that looks and acts exactly like a Siamese just happened to get trapped in the garden :aureola:"




You never know... maybe you can explain it by saying that you are just a very lucky person...


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Dear meezer friends, I've had a tragic day and I'm going to take some time away from the forum. Hug your chocolates very close xx


Sent you a PM ((())) Take care of yourself xx


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> Dear meezer friends, I've had a tragic day and I'm going to take some time away from the forum. Hug your chocolates very close xx


Hope you and the kitties are ok...


----------



## simplysardonic

MollyMilo said:


> Dear meezer friends, I've had a tragic day and I'm going to take some time away from the forum. Hug your chocolates very close xx


Oh MM, your post has got me worried  thinking of you xxxx


----------



## lymorelynn

Posted this in cat chat too but just to say MM has lost her precious girl Molly today 
Sleep tight little girl and chase the butterflies over the Rainbow Bridge until you are with your loving mummy again :sad:
Special hugs to you MM when you come back to read this ((()))


----------



## Aurelie

Heartbreaking news, poor MM and Milo .


----------



## Ringypie

Oh MM my heart goes out to you. Sending you and Milo many hugs (welling up writing this) xxx

I'm sure my Pasha will look after her over rainbow bridge.


----------



## JordanRose

Oh, I've just seen this!

Kate, I just don't know what to say  My heart just sank so low and the tears have fallen- I'm so shocked by this terrible news!

Enormous hugs to you, sweetheart xXx


----------



## Lunabuma

I'm very sad and hope you and Milo are ok xxxx


----------



## rose

So very sorry to hear about Molly, you and Milo must be heartbroken, love to you all xxx


----------



## sharonbee

Sorry to hear about Milo, it is terrible news, you must be shocked to say the least, thinking of you and poor Milo.x


----------



## MollyMilo

Sorry to bring such sadness to this wonderful thread  
I'm so glad it's here though, It appears I talked about Molly a lot.

Is it wrong that I want another chocolate little girl? I don't feel like I've experienced the chocolate point  her points were still not quite through and I will always wonder how dark she'd get. 
I found Molly and Milo the night Luci died, it's how I cope. I need to look forward to a new life. 
So many chocolate points look like Molly.


----------



## LyraBella

MollyMilo said:


> Sorry to bring such sadness to this wonderful thread
> I'm so glad it's here though, It appears I talked about Molly a lot.


And we love reading every word about her :001_wub:


----------



## Chiantina

I don't think there are any rights and wrongs when deciding if/when to get another kitten or cat. I believe our previous furrbabies would always support us as they know we have to have cats in our lives and we'll never forget them. The rest is up to us, we have to do what feels right at the time.


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Sorry to bring such sadness to this wonderful thread
> I'm so glad it's here though, It appears I talked about Molly a lot.
> 
> Is it wrong that I want another chocolate little girl? I don't feel like I've experienced the chocolate point  her points were still not quite through and I will always wonder how dark she'd get.
> I found Molly and Milo the night Luci died, it's how I cope. I need to look forward to a new life.
> So many chocolate points look like Molly.


Nothing wrong with that at all, that's exactly how I would cope too, and also the late, great Doreen Tovey. Do you think she would come from the same breeder?


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Nothing wrong with that at all, that's exactly how I would cope too, and also the late, great Doreen Tovey. Do you think she would come from the same breeder?


When Luci died, this is exactly who I thought of. Doren Tovey, as you know, rang up her breeder friends and went armed with her late cat's pedigree within a few days or week and the kitten came home.

I would love another P kitten but the breeder has been waiting for her girl to produce a chocolate point since Molly. I'm afraid the next one has to have her name on.

I feel so guilty wanting another girl, I should have just been content with the precious girl I had, now I have none at all


----------



## MollyMilo

Chiantina said:


> I don't think there are any rights and wrongs when deciding if/when to get another kitten or cat. I believe our previous furrbabies would always support us as they know we have to have cats in our lives and we'll never forget them. The rest is up to us, we have to do what feels right at the time.


I've always told our members this and believe it totally Chiantina. So true x


----------



## JordanRose

Kate, it is wonderful that you can look back at her life through this thread. Simply amazing.

Secretly, as well as loving photography, the reason I take so many photos of Spooks is that I have barely any of my beloved MollyCat- I have no videos of her, either. I regret that a lot  However, I'll have many treasured memories once Spooky goes (hopefully not for a long, long, long time yet!!!).


Like Chiantina says, only you can decide what to do- if you feel another Chocolate will heal your pain then that's what you need to do. I think, ultimately, you need to find the kitten that chooses you; one day you will meet them, and it will be like Molly has sent them to you to heal your pain.

I felt that way with Spooks- he has mended my broken heart and rescued me when I rescued him xX


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Sorry to bring such sadness to this wonderful thread
> I'm so glad it's here though, It appears I talked about Molly a lot.
> 
> Is it wrong that I want another chocolate little girl? I don't feel like I've experienced the chocolate point  her points were still not quite through and I will always wonder how dark she'd get.
> I found Molly and Milo the night Luci died, it's how I cope. I need to look forward to a new life.
> So many chocolate points look like Molly.


Sadness is as much a part of this slavery we choose as is the happiness these wonderful beings bring into our lives. That you talked so much about beautiful Molly is a testament to how much you loved her and looking for another little soul is not wrong at all - kittens need love and you have so much to share. We all have our own way of coping with the sorrow of loss.


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> When Luci died, this is exactly who I thought of. Doren Tovey, as you know, rang up her breeder friends and went armed with her late cat's pedigree within a few days or week and the kitten came home.
> 
> I would love another P kitten but the breeder has been waiting for her girl to produce a chocolate point since Molly. I'm afraid the next one has to have her name on.
> 
> I feel so guilty wanting another girl, I should have just been content with the precious girl I had, now I have none at all


Don't feel guilty MM - Molly was adored. Doreen did it because she couldn't bear the thought of her cat being lonely and because it made her feel better. The most important thing is it makes you feel better - and it's also another lucky cat that gets to go to the home of a bone fide siamese cat lover.


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Kate, it is wonderful that you can look back at her life through this thread. Simply amazing.
> 
> Secretly, as well as loving photography, the reason I take so many photos of Spooks is that I have barely any of my beloved MollyCat- I have no videos of her, either. I regret that a lot  However, I'll have many treasured memories once Spooky goes (hopefully not for a long, long, long time yet!!!).
> 
> Like Chiantina says, only you can decide what to do- if you feel another Chocolate will heal your pain then that's what you need to do. I think, ultimately, you need to find the kitten that chooses you; one day you will meet them, and it will be like Molly has sent them to you to heal your pain.
> 
> I felt that way with Spooks- he has mended my broken heart and rescued me when I rescued him xX


You and spooks are an inspiration, very special pair xx


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> You and spooks are an inspiration, very special pair xx


Bless you x

He is the light of my life and the very core of my being. I wish everyone could bond with their animals the way we do with ours- they bring so much enrichment to our lives and really are the most wonderful companions :001_wub:

I truly believe that the more you hurt once their time comes the more you have invested in them. The fact that you have been torn to pieces by this reflects the undying adoration that you had- and always will have- for Molly xXx


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Bless you x
> 
> He is the light of my life and the very core of my being. I wish everyone could bond with their animals the way we do with ours- they bring so much enrichment to our lives and really are the most wonderful companions :001_wub:
> 
> I truly believe that the more you hurt once their time comes the more you have invested in them. The fact that you have been torn to pieces by this reflects the undying adoration that you had- and always will have- for Molly xXx


Gosh, those are beautiful words xx


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Sadness is as much a part of this slavery we choose as is the happiness these wonderful beings bring into our lives. That you talked so much about beautiful Molly is a testament to how much you loved her and looking for another little soul is not wrong at all - kittens need love and you have so much to share. We all have our own way of coping with the sorrow of loss.


Again, such beautiful warm words.

I do have so much love to share xx


----------



## oliviarussian

MollyMilo said:


> Sorry to bring such sadness to this wonderful thread
> I'm so glad it's here though, It appears I talked about Molly a lot.
> 
> Is it wrong that I want another chocolate little girl? I don't feel like I've experienced the chocolate point  her points were still not quite through and I will always wonder how dark she'd get.
> I found Molly and Milo the night Luci died, it's how I cope. I need to look forward to a new life.
> So many chocolate points look like Molly.


I feel really encouraged reading this.... I think it is the best thing for you to do and a great tribute to Molly, It will give you a positive focus and there is nothing like a 'baby set of paws' to look forward to help heal your broken heart, not replacing but just carrying on the love..... I feel sure Milo will feel the same way


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> Sorry to bring such sadness to this wonderful thread
> I'm so glad it's here though, It appears I talked about Molly a lot.
> 
> Is it wrong that I want another chocolate little girl? I don't feel like I've experienced the chocolate point  her points were still not quite through and I will always wonder how dark she'd get.
> I found Molly and Milo the night Luci died, it's how I cope. I need to look forward to a new life.
> So many chocolate points look like Molly.


It's not wrong at all. I started kitten searching within a couple of weeks of losing my darling Pasha. He left such a hole in our lives - which Parsnip has filled. It doesn't mean Pasha has been replaced but another little soul has joined us to mend the hurt. I still feel that aching sadness for the one I lost but over time it's easier to bear. Also it's lovely to see how Flint has taken to him - they cuddle together for hours and play lots.
Your love for Molly has shone through in all your posts - she was so lucky to have been so loved.

And I have to say I'm so glad you've come back to us - would have missed you


----------



## nbaker

So sorry to hear about Molly 

I have a couple of recent pictures of Dexter to share and also some news.

There will shortly be a new addition to our motley crew, a lovely Seal Tortie girl called Morgan :001_wub:

Hopefully she will give Dexter a run for his money and keep him occupied as the rest of our cats are rather lazy and not keen on play.


----------



## JordanRose

Oh wow! Dexter's a handsome devil, and so dark!! :001_wub:

Morgan's a beauty too! :001_tt1: When does she come home?


----------



## nbaker

JordanRose said:


> Oh wow! Dexter's a handsome devil, and so dark!! :001_wub:
> 
> Morgan's a beauty too! :001_tt1: When does she come home?


Thanks Jordan, Morgan will be coming home tomorrow afternoon :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## JordanRose

nbaker said:


> Thanks Jordan, Morgan will be coming home tomorrow afternoon :smilewinkgrin:


Oh wow! Exciting times!!!


----------



## MollyMilo

Reading through this thread the other day, got me thinking about the gorgeous dexter. Lovely to see him all grown up! :001_wub: :001_wub: 

Morgan is stunning! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Aurelie

nbaker said:


> Thanks Jordan, Morgan will be coming home tomorrow afternoon :smilewinkgrin:


Nbaker - lovely photos :001_wub:


----------



## Aurelie

We are Siamese thread, meet Bruno - Bruno, meet the we are Siamese thread


----------



## lymorelynn

Aurelie said:


> We are Siamese thread, meet Bruno - Bruno, meet the we are Siamese thread


Squeeeeee :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> We are Siamese thread, meet Bruno - Bruno, meet the we are Siamese thread


Welcome gorgeous little chap! With amazingly big paws,

He'll grow into them :001_wub:

He's fabulous Aurelie!


----------



## oliviarussian

lymorelynn said:


> Squeeeeee :001_wub::001_wub:


You took the words right out of my mouth!!!!!!!

Bruno is luv-er-ly  :001_wub:


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Welcome gorgeous little chap! With amazingly big paws,
> 
> He'll grow into them :001_wub:
> 
> He's fabulous Aurelie!


Thanks Kate, she did say he was quite a big boy - it's exciting to finally see him and I know it's corny but he is exactly as I hoped he would be


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Thanks Kate, she did say he was quite a big boy - it's exciting to finally see him and I know it's corny but he is exactly as I hoped he would be


He is fantastic!!! When do you get to meet him? He'll be ready to come home soon! :001_wub:


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> He is fantastic!!! When do you get to meet him? He'll be ready to come home soon! :001_wub:


I should be able to go and meet him in the next couple of weeks and he will be home towards the end of next month, which has gone so quickly!


----------



## Jenny1966

pokes head round door

:001_wub: Bruno is gorgeous!!!!

tiptoes back out!


----------



## Aurelie

Jenny1966 said:


> pokes head round door
> 
> :001_wub: Bruno is gorgeous!!!!
> 
> tiptoes back out!


No need to leave, stay! Have a cup of tea and some cake  *proffers tea pot, ear plugs and some squashed carrot cake*.


----------



## Jenny1966

Aurelie said:


> No need to leave, stay! Have a cup of tea and some cake  *proffers tea pot, ear plugs and some squashed carrot cake*.


 2 sugars please!

Lots of gorgeous cats on this thread :001_wub: Love reading about all your siamese babies


----------



## JordanRose

Hello Mr Bruno Sparkles, why aren't you a handsome boy! :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

Jenny1966 said:


> 2 sugars please!
> 
> Lots of gorgeous cats on this thread :001_wub: Love reading about all your siamese babies


You are more than welcome to pop in anytime and share our love of all things Meezer  The door is always open - not often you get tea and cake though


----------



## oliviarussian

Jenny1966 said:


> pokes head round door
> 
> :001_wub: Bruno is gorgeous!!!!
> 
> tiptoes back out!


I'm often here... I've been given special member status cos Mika is foreign-ish and I feel kinda left out of any other club, I could start my own Russian thread but it would only be me posting! :laugh:


----------



## LyraBella

oliviarussian said:


> I'm often here... I've been given special member status cos Mika is foreign-ish and I feel kinda left out of any other club, I could start my own Russian thread but it would only be me posting! :laugh:


If it meant seeing lots of pics of the gorgeous Mika, then I'd set up camp in your thread


----------



## LyraBella

Aurelie said:


> We are Siamese thread, meet Bruno - Bruno, meet the we are Siamese thread


:001_wub: Oh hello handsome!


----------



## Psygon

Aurelie said:


> We are Siamese thread, meet Bruno - Bruno, meet the we are Siamese thread


oh, he is super cute 

I want a Siamese, but apparently 3 cats is enough


----------



## Ringypie

oliviarussian said:


> I'm often here... I've been given special member status cos Mika is foreign-ish and I feel kinda left out of any other club, I could start my own Russian thread but it would only be me posting! :laugh:


Ah but your Mika looks a bit like my Flint (although less boss eyed!!) so Flint likes the idea of having some blue support around all these chocolatey faced monkeys!


----------



## nbaker

Collected Morgan yesterday evening, she didn't really explore much but slept well for a few hours on my knee. :001_wub:

Today she is being a bit more adventurous but is still a little nervous but I'm sure that will soon pass.

Dexter meanwhile is not impressed though I'm sure with extra love and attention he will soon be back to his usual self.



















Almost forgot her brother also came home with us, meet Eys pronounced Ice


----------



## Psygon

Oh gosh, Morgan and Eys are too cute!


----------



## lymorelynn

Two kittens  That was sneaky nbaker  Gorgeous :001_wub: - hope they settle in soon and Dexter isn't too put out


----------



## MollyMilo

nbaker said:


> Collected Morgan yesterday evening, she didn't really explore much but slept well for a few hours on my knee. :001_wub:
> 
> Today she is being a bit more adventurous but is still a little nervous but I'm sure that will soon pass.
> 
> Dexter meanwhile is not impressed though I'm sure with extra love and attention he will soon be back to his usual self.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost forgot her brother also came home with us, meet Eys pronounced Ice


Hold on.. I thought you were just getting Morgan? 

Both gorgeous, congratulations! xx


----------



## Aurelie

Two!! You lucky, lucky thing! They are both competely beautiful - I hope we see lots more of them on here


----------



## Aurelie

Lynn is there any news on Pasha?


----------



## lymorelynn

Aurelie said:


> Lynn is there any news on Pasha?


What sort of news? (she asked innocently :aureola I can't be absolutely certain - it's only been two weeks since I collected her from stud - but I do believe she might be pregnant


----------



## JordanRose

You've definitely been bitten by the Meezer bug, nbaker- you've got the beginnings of a nice Siamese rainbow there  Is Morgan a tortie bicolour? :001_wub:


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> What sort of news? (she asked innocently :aureola I can't be absolutely certain - it's only been two weeks since I collected her from stud - but I do believe she might be pregnant


Is it only two weeks? - I need to work on being more patient.

Fingers crossed that the lovely Pasha is pregnant with some West-country kittens


----------



## JordanRose

I've shared this on another thread but I'm so overwhelmingly proud of Spooks that I wanted to repost it here. Look at the change in him!!







The photos on the left were taken when I first met him at the SAA. I cannot believe how much he's progressed, he's like a different cat!


----------



## Aurelie

They are amazing - it's heartbreaking really looking at those photo's, because they illustrate how unhappy he must have been when he got to the SAA. The flipside to that obviously, is that they also illustrate what an incredible job you have done with him. 

*raises her glass of (slightly warm) wine to Jordon*


----------



## Lunabuma

Oh my days, how much meezer madness and cuteness can I miss in a few days!!!


----------



## nbaker

JordanRose said:


> You've definitely been bitten by the Meezer bug, nbaker- you've got the beginnings of a nice Siamese rainbow there  Is Morgan a tortie bicolour? :001_wub:


Only went to pickup Morgan as planned but Eys was still available and I said if he is still available in a month or two we might have him but my other half said we would take him now  and I'm the Meezer fan she prefers her Maine Coons.

Morgan is a Seal Tortie & White on her pedigree.


----------



## Lunabuma

They are so cute it hurts ..


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> I've shared this on another thread but I'm so overwhelmingly proud of Spooks that I wanted to repost it here. Look at the change in him!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photos on the left were taken when I first met him at the SAA. I cannot believe how much he's progressed, he's like a different cat!


Incredible!! You can just see it in his eyes, what a transformation

All down to your love and devotion Jordan xx


----------



## nbaker

Spooks is looking very handsome. 

Another pic of Morgan & Eys:


----------



## Azriel391

MollyMilo said:


> Incredible!! You can just see it in his eyes, what a transformation
> 
> All down to your love and devotion Jordan xx


*tiptoeing in* 
He looks amazing, his eyes are shining soooo blue the love you have given him he reflects back to you . I love seeing your pics.
*tiptoes out*


----------



## lymorelynn

Azriel391 said:


> *tiptoeing in*
> He looks amazing, his eyes are shining soooo blue the love you have given him he reflects back to you . I love seeing your pics.
> *tiptoes out*


No need to sneak in or out  We Meezer slaves are very friendly and don't bite  We love the compliments on our kitties too :thumbup1:


----------



## Azriel391

MollyMilo said:


> Incredible!! You can just see it in his eyes, what a transformation
> 
> All down to your love and devotion Jordan xx





lymorelynn said:


> No need to sneak in or out  We Meezer slaves are very friendly and don't bite  We love the compliments on our kitties too :thumbup1:


*sitting down and saying hi * thankyou lymorelynn I love this thread and now sooo want to be a meezer slave , think my two justa's may have more than a thing to say tho


----------



## MollyMilo

nbaker said:


> Spooks is looking very handsome.
> 
> Another pic of Morgan & Eys:


Such beautiful new babies NB :001_wub: :001_wub:

How is dexter taking to them?


----------



## nbaker

MollyMilo said:


> Such beautiful new babies NB :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> How is dexter taking to them?


Thank you, Dexter is avoiding them whenever possible but there has been no fighting just some bad language. I'm sure in a day or two he will be playing with them, our other cats don't seem to mind at all.

Nigel.


----------



## MollyMilo

nbaker said:


> Thank you, Dexter is avoiding them whenever possible but there has been no fighting just some bad language. I'm sure in a day or two he will be playing with them, our other cats don't seem to mind at all.
> 
> Nigel.


I'm sure 

Are they from the same breeder as Dexter?


----------



## nbaker

MollyMilo said:


> I'm sure
> 
> Are they from the same breeder as Dexter?


Yes they are, and they have the same father.


----------



## JordanRose

Azriel391 said:


> *tiptoeing in*
> He looks amazing, his eyes are shining soooo blue the love you have given him he reflects back to you . I love seeing your pics.
> *tiptoes out*


Ah, thank you! I knew he was 'the one' as soon as I met him- the more time goes on I realise more and more just how much we need eachother. He's the most wonderful cat I could ask for! :001_wub:

Oh, and like Lynn says- no need to tiptoe. Everyone's welcome- we love to share this amazing breed with the world


----------



## nbaker

Eys & Dexter :001_tt1:










Eys & Thomas (a one eyed stray my other halfs mum rescued but now lives with us)


----------



## moggiemum

Eys is so lucky to have two big cuddley friends, beautiful all of them


----------



## Alisa25

Eys is such a cutie!!! 

Gosh I'm so jealous of you! 

Is he a red point btw? Sorry if you mentioned it before.


----------



## MollyMilo

Every meezer breeder in the country has had a gathering of minds and decided they would mate their girls a few weeks ago and produce early October kittens


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Every meezer breeder in the country has had a gathering of minds and decided they would mate their girls a few weeks ago and produce early October kittens


And you know because....? 

If you're feeling ready to open your heart to another lucky little lady that's a huge step forwards  xX


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> And you know because....?
> 
> If you're feeling ready to open your heart to another lucky little lady that's a huge step forwards  xX


I'm ready for another little chocolate lady, Molly will send me one and if all goes our way Milo will have a new little friend in Jan  xx


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Every meezer breeder in the country has had a gathering of minds and decided they would mate their girls a few weeks ago and produce early October kittens


Great news - there is bound to be a chocolate girl in there somewhere


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Great news - there is bound to be a chocolate girl in there somewhere


That's what I'm hoping for 

Are you going to see Bruno Sparkle this weekend?
I'm really liking that name for him!


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> That's what I'm hoping for
> 
> Are you going to see Bruno Sparkle this weekend?
> I'm really liking that name for him!


I wish! I think they might be having vaccinations this week (??) but I have heard nothing and I did say I would leave it with her to let me know when I can see them. I have to admit, I do wish there was a little more back and forth, but then everyone is different and I guess she just isn't one for lots of updates or photos.

At least its only about four-ish weeks until he actually comes home


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> I wish! I think they might be having vaccinations this week (??) but I have heard nothing and I did say I would leave it with her to let me know when I can see them. I have to admit, I do wish there was a little more back and forth, but then everyone is different and I guess she just isn't one for lots of updates or photos.
> 
> At least its only about four-ish weeks until he actually comes home


Very frustrating. We are so spoilt with the internet these days and expect photos and emails and sometimes forget not everyone does this  just thinking back to Luci and Mai Ling especially! We had to pick up the phone or write a letter if we needed to get hold of a breeder and no photos!
You can make up for it by posting his life in pics from 13 weeks


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Very frustrating. We are so spoilt with the internet these days and expect photos and emails and sometimes forget not everyone does this  just thinking back to Luci and Mai Ling especially! We had to pick up the phone or write a letter if we needed to get hold of a breeder and no photos!
> You can make up for it by posting his life in pics from 13 weeks


That's very true, and I can imagine that if you are trying to go about your normal routine, look after two litters of now VERY mobile kittens and deal wth potential owners/vaccinations/registration - faffing around with the camera might understandably not be a top priority


----------



## Jenny1966

MollyMilo said:


> I'm ready for another little chocolate lady, Molly will send me one and if all goes our way Milo will have a new little friend in Jan  xx


I'm so happy to read this  Am sure Molly will send you one that is extra special x


----------



## Iheartcats

One day you'll probably find that Molly will be reincarnated into a new chocolate girl just waiting for the right moment to come into your life and your heart.

I love black and white cats and Leo has the exact same personality and laidbackness and just well all of the cute traits of my beloved Buster. Its like he's living again through Leo!


----------



## nbaker

Alisa25 said:


> Eys is such a cutie!!!
> 
> Gosh I'm so jealous of you! :


Thank you :smile5:



> Is he a red point btw? Sorry if you mentioned it before.


Yes, but he is described as high white, so will not have true red point markings.


----------



## Aurelie

Just had a lovely email from breeder - all fine for his ped name he is doing really well. And now I am THAT kitten buyer! After I sent her the email asking for him to be called **** Just Behave I sent another saying would ***** Just Behave Bruno be too long? So she has replied fine no problem......and I have replied with actually can I call him *** Just Behave after all - flagging myself up as bonkers. 

That hot feeling of cringing embarrassment never gets old does it!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Just had a lovely email from breeder - all fine for his ped name he is doing really well. And now I am THAT kitten buyer! After I sent her the email asking for him to be called **** Just Behave I sent another saying would ***** Just Behave Bruno be too long? So she has replied fine no problem......and I have replied with actually can I call him *** Just Behave after all - flagging myself up as bonkers.
> 
> That hot feeling of cringing embarrassment never gets old does it!


You missed the sparkles bit 
I'm so looking forward to seeing his name in lights!


----------



## lymorelynn

Aurelie said:


> Just had a lovely email from breeder - all fine for his ped name he is doing really well. And now I am THAT kitten buyer! After I sent her the email asking for him to be called **** Just Behave I sent another saying would ***** Just Behave Bruno be too long? So she has replied fine no problem......and I have replied with actually can I call him *** Just Behave after all - flagging myself up as bonkers.
> 
> That hot feeling of cringing embarrassment never gets old does it!


:lol: Perhaps you should read this The Naming Of Cats - Poem by T. S. Eliot


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> :lol: Perhaps you should read this The Naming Of Cats - Poem by T. S. Eliot


I love this, if I ever have a Persian I shall call him Augustus


----------



## Aurelie

I can't be that annoying  she sent me another photo 

Here is my lovely boy (at the top)


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> I can't be that annoying  she sent me another photo
> 
> Here is my lovely boy (at the top)


He is so dreamy Aurelie!! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> He is so dreamy Aurelie!! :001_wub: :001_wub:


Thanks - I think so too!


----------



## Aurelie

It's a shame this thread isn't a sticky - it took me ages to find it, I kept missing it!

I don't know if anyone can answer this - I know that there are European Burmese and American Burmese and what the differences are, and I just wondered if there are American Siamese and European Siamese? The photos that Leashed for Life put on another thread recently made me wonder if there are differences across the pond with many other breeds.


----------



## Lunabuma

Not sure if you or Claude should watch this Aurelie! 

[youtube_browser]gJuEOLoGRm4[/youtube_browser]

Mods - it would be so nice if you could make this thread a sticky


----------



## JordanRose

Aurelie said:


> It's a shame this thread isn't a sticky - it took me ages to find it, I kept missing it!
> 
> I don't know if anyone can answer this - I know that there are European Burmese and American Burmese and what the differences are, and I just wondered if there are American Siamese and European Siamese? The photos that Leashed for Life put on another thread recently made me wonder if there are differences across the pond with many other breeds.


I'm not sure 

I'm on a Siamese cats Facebook page and it seems to be American based- they seem to still have a lot of apple heads over there, whereas they're difficult to find in Britain, I think.

As for the show types, I don't know if there is much difference. There's an excuse for snooping for cat photos, if ever I've heard one


----------



## nbaker

Aurelie said:


> It's a shame this thread isn't a sticky - it took me ages to find it, I kept missing it!


Me too, I am subscribed to this thread but for some reason I don't always get email notification's 

Another excuse to post of pic of my three Meezer's :thumbup1:


----------



## MollyMilo

No need for a sticky  

Select cat and views and there we are at the top!


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> No need for a sticky
> 
> Select cat and views and there we are at the top!


Very handy - thanks!


----------



## Aurelie

Lunabuma said:


> Not sure if you or Claude should watch this Aurelie!
> 
> [youtube_browser]gJuEOLoGRm4[/youtube_browser]
> 
> Mods - it would be so nice if you could make this thread a sticky


That clip is great - did you see how much the dogs tail is wagging! They must be pretty form friends. Although I can imagine Claude's reaction to that onslaught


----------



## lymorelynn

I don't think we need it making into a sticky - I'd probably get loads of complaints from non Meezer fans :smilewinkgrin: 
nbaker it's lovely to see your new babies cuddled up with Dexter :001_wub:
Lunabuma that video is so funny 
Aurelie the Americans seem to go for the 'applehead' Siamese and have slightly differing standard of points over there too.


----------



## oggers86

Not sure if I am any closer to my Meezer...have told OH that we are getting another cat and that is that and he is adamant we are not. I'm going to be a bit more compromising on the house purchase, my only real requirement is a cat safe area and cat proofable garden. Surely then I must be allowed something I want... ;-)

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> I don't think we need it making into a sticky - I'd probably get loads of complaints from non Meezer fans :smilewinkgrin:
> nbaker it's lovely to see your new babies cuddled up with Dexter :001_wub:
> Lunabuma that video is so funny
> Aurelie the Americans seem to go for the 'applehead' Siamese and have slightly differing standard of points over there too.


Thanks Lynn


----------



## simplysardonic

I haven't put any recent pictures of Phoenix up, so here goes 










'Oh just leave me 5 more minutes!'









Going for a walk

















Khaos walking the Meezer









Kalli's actually lowered herself to share the sofa!









Preparing to fire Meezer lasers!


----------



## lymorelynn

My goodness - all grown up and very beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## simplysardonic

lymorelynn said:


> My goodness - all grown up and very beautiful :001_wub:


And soooo naughty  she's into everything right now. Her & Khaos's favourite place to sleep right now is a ceramic fruit bowl!


----------



## lymorelynn

Ha ha - I have an antique wash basin in my bedroom and Pasha likes to sleep in that


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> I don't think we need it making into a sticky - I'd probably get loads of complaints from non Meezer fans :smilewinkgrin:
> nbaker it's lovely to see your new babies cuddled up with Dexter :001_wub:
> Lunabuma that video is so funny
> Aurelie the Americans seem to go for the 'applehead' Siamese and have slightly differing standard of points over there too.


Our plan is to take over the world but not the forum


----------



## rose

My kitten is about 17 weeks old. I have just noticed he has a sticking out sternum. He didn't have it when I got him and it varies how much it sticks out
Sometimes it sticks out a lot, sometimes a little and sometimes not at all. Anyone else got this problem?


----------



## JordanRose

rose said:


> My kitten is about 17 weeks old. I have just noticed he has a sticking out sternum. He didn't have it when I got him and it varies how much it sticks out
> Sometimes it sticks out a lot, sometimes a little and sometimes not at all. Anyone else got this problem?


Spooks has a protruding sternum, too. The vet told me it's nothing to worry about and said it's quite common in Oriental breeds- if you were wanting to show, it'd be problematic as it's deemed a fault- but in a pet, I don't think it's an issue


----------



## lymorelynn

Protruding sternum is a fairly common fault in Siamese but doesn't cause in problems as far as I'm aware. It would be classed as a fault in showing but otherwise it shouldn't be any trouble


----------



## Lunabuma

Luna has a protruding sternum too. Once they muscle up a bit it doesn't show as much.


----------



## rose

Thanks for that. I had siamese years ago and read up about them again before I bought Monty but had never heard of it until his breeder mentioned it when I picked him up when we were discussing health and problems in siamese.


----------



## MollyMilo

You know that YouTube clip with the two siamese going bananas because their slavedom is in the shower? Well Milo just did the same thing! 

I've got a bath shower, so was popping out to reassure him that I was ok. Poor boy was screaming! 

He's never done that before


----------



## simplysardonic

MollyMilo said:


> You know that YouTube clip with the two siamese going bananas because their slavedom is in the shower? Well Milo just did the same thing!
> 
> I've got a bath shower, so was popping out to reassure him that I was ok. Poor boy was screaming!
> 
> He's never done that before


Oh bless him!


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> You know that YouTube clip with the two siamese going bananas because their slavedom is in the shower? Well Milo just did the same thing!
> 
> I've got a bath shower, so was popping out to reassure him that I was ok. Poor boy was screaming!
> 
> He's never done that before


Poor Milo, I wonder why he did that all of a sudden - does he normally come into the bathroom when you are showering?


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> You know that YouTube clip with the two siamese going bananas because their slavedom is in the shower? Well Milo just did the same thing!
> 
> I've got a bath shower, so was popping out to reassure him that I was ok. Poor boy was screaming!
> 
> He's never done that before


Parsnip does this if I'm in the bath. What should be a nice relaxing experience turns into half an hour (or however long I can bear) of Siamese disgust and disapproval and lecturing on how dare I be so thoughtless!

Wonder why e's suddenly decided it's unacceptable?


----------



## munchkinpie

Think meezers have separation issues mine do it too. One will sit on the toilet lid the other beside the front door making sure the neighbours think they're a pair of cruelty cases! Our neighbour already thinks they're "awfy skinny"!


----------



## lymorelynn

Oh dear - Milo just didn't want you to drown or perhaps he'd seen a nice spider in there and was complaining that you were drowning it 
Mai Tai has taken to having a howling session with her 'mouse/kitten' when I go to bed. Goodness knows what she's telling it but the poor thing gets all manner of complaints before being dropped on the bed. 
Strange creatures


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Poor Milo, I wonder why he did that all of a sudden - does he normally come into the bathroom when you are showering?


He's not one this since, must have been a one off


----------



## lisajjl1

Don't get much chance to post many pics, usually too busy running around after kittens! Love seeing everyone elses pics....so here are two of my boys enjoying sofa time together and my all tabby point litter 8 weeks old.


----------



## lymorelynn

Oh those babies :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> He's not one this since, must have been a one off


N will be disappointed to hear that!


----------



## Aurelie

lisajjl1 said:


> Don't get much chance to post many pics, usually too busy running around after kittens! Love seeing everyone elses pics....so here are two of my boys enjoying sofa time together and my all tabby point litter 8 weeks old.


Look at the fantastic striped legs in the first one, and I love that the kitten at the back is leaning on another kittens tummy in the third :001_wub::001_wub:

We definitely don't see enough of your gang


----------



## Psygon

Aurelie said:


> Look at the fantastic striped legs in the first one, and I love that the kitten at the back is leaning on another kittens tummy in the third :001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> We definitely don't see enough of your gang


I think we need to see the tabby's face! 

I think I am obsessed by tabby Siamese, tonkinese and orientals


----------



## Aurelie

Psygon said:


> I think we need to see the tabby's face!
> 
> I think I am obsessed by tabby Siamese, tonkinese and orientals


All of those are on my catnapping list


----------



## Ringypie

Beautiful babies! Also loving the stripy legs 

Not loving that Parsnip has taught himself how to open the bedroom door though! He's not allowed in our bedroom as he doesn't just snuggle up and sleep, he has to fiddle with stuff while chattering away to himself or gallops around (how can something so small sound like a herd of elephants?!).


----------



## Azriel391

Ringypie said:


> Beautiful babies! Also loving the stripy legs
> 
> Not loving that Parsnip has taught himself how to open the bedroom door though! He's not allowed in our bedroom as he doesn't just snuggle up and sleep, he has to fiddle with stuff while chattering away to himself or gallops around (how can something so small sound like a herd of elephants?!).


ROFL imgining the galloping gorgeous Parsnip


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> N will be disappointed to hear that!


Sorry N!

When do you go to see Bruno?


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Sorry N!
> 
> When do you go to see Bruno?


Soon I hope, although we pick him up in three weeks. He was ten weeks last week and the little piggy weighed in at 1.2lbs  There should some more photos this week.


----------



## cinder

Hello everyone!

I've been having a look through the last few pages - love all the photos.

*MollyMilo*, I was so sorry to hear about Molly. My heart really goes out to you, your family and Milo. I hope you have another little set of paws stomping around your house soon.

I wondered whether you fine folks could give me some advice - my partner and I have been doing some research, and it looks like we want to get a Siamese and a Burmese (*lymorelynn*, you posted a photo a while back that sealed the deal!). I'm guessing we'll have to be looking at two separate breeders, and as we're both at work during the day Monday to Friday, would want to get the kittens at the same time so they could bond and keep each other company. Do any of you have experience of bringing home two kittens from two breeders at the same time?

Also, if anyone has any other recommendations for breeders not far from London, I'd love to know!


----------



## Aurelie

cinder said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've been having a look through the last few pages - love all the photos.
> 
> *MollyMilo*, I was so sorry to hear about Molly. My heart really goes out to you, your family and Milo. I hope you have another little set of paws stomping around your house soon.
> 
> I wondered whether you fine folks could give me some advice - my partner and I have been doing some research, and it looks like we want to get a Siamese and a Burmese (*lymorelynn*, you posted a photo a while back that sealed the deal!). I'm guessing we'll have to be looking at two separate breeders, and as we're both at work during the day Monday to Friday, would want to get the kittens at the same time so they could bond and keep each other company. Do any of you have experience of bringing home two kittens from two breeders at the same time?
> 
> Also, if anyone has any other recommendations for breeders not far from London, I'd love to know!


Hello, as someone who has a Burmese and will soon have a Siamese too welcome aboard! 

This is where I found my Burmese breeder - great website with lots of info

A list of Burmese cat breeders and their Burmese kittens for sale | loveBurmese

and this is where I found my Siamese breeder

Siamese Cat Breeders - Browse Categories - Siamese Cat Breeder

I live in Devon so can't help with recommendations I'm afraid but good luck and keep us updated


----------



## lymorelynn

You are more than welcome to contact me Cinder  I also know a Burmese breeder not too far from London :thumbup1:
I've never brought home kittens from different litters but know that some of my kittens have gone to slaves with a different kitten without any problems


----------



## Ringypie

Aurelie said:


> Soon I hope, although we pick him up in three weeks. He was ten weeks last week and the little piggy weighed in at 1.2lbs  There should some more photos this week.


Argh this is SO exciting!


----------



## Ringypie

Ever feel like you are being watched?









He's been so full of naughty tonight rampaging around the house looking for mischief and chasing Flint around. Think he's plotting his next move lol


----------



## cinder

*Aurelie*, thank you for the links! Are Claude and Nancy both Burmese? They're gorgeous!



lymorelynn said:


> You are more than welcome to contact me Cinder  I also know a Burmese breeder not too far from London :thumbup1:
> I've never brought home kittens from different litters but know that some of my kittens have gone to slaves with a different kitten without any problems


Thanks for the advice re. different litters. Am I best emailing your Hotmail or posting a message on your wall?


----------



## Aurelie

Ringypie said:


> Argh this is SO exciting!


I know! I can't wait to go and get him - I have been warned that I will have to be firm as he can be 'overpoweringly affectionate'


----------



## Aurelie

cinder said:


> *Aurelie*, thank you for the links! Are Claude and Nancy both Burmese? They're gorgeous!
> 
> Thanks for the advice re. different litters. Am I best emailing your Hotmail or posting a message on your wall?


Thank you, Claude is a British Shorthair and Nancy is a Burmese


----------



## Psygon

Ringypie said:


> Ever feel like you are being watched?
> 
> View attachment 122147
> 
> 
> He's been so full of naughty tonight rampaging around the house looking for mischief and chasing Flint around. Think he's plotting his next move lol


I think his next move might be to shoot you with his eye lazers


----------



## Ringypie

Aurelie said:


> I know! I can't wait to go and get him - I have been warned that I will have to be firm as he can be 'overpoweringly affectionate'


I wonder if he does what Parsnip does, suddenly gets a bee in his bonnet that he needs cuddles. When he's in this mood he purrs unbelievably loud, gets right in your face rubbing himself agains you demanding cuddles and strokes and belly rubs. Very cute but almost a bit much sometimes!


----------



## gorgeous

The more I see of these gorgeous Siamese the more I want one! Sure they would fit in with our crew. If anyone knows of any reputable breeders in the East Midlands please let me know! X Thank you! X


----------



## Lunabuma

Are you sure about a Siamese? Ziggy is having a very noisy night - he tones it down as soon as we pay any attention to him with a phone camera!

Ziggy Pants - YouTube


----------



## JordanRose

Lunabuma said:


> Are you sure about a Siamese? Ziggy is having a very noisy night - he tones it down as soon as we pay any attention to him with a phone camera!
> 
> Ziggy Pants - YouTube


He sounds so much like Spooks!!! :lol:

Lovely boy :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

cinder said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've been having a look through the last few pages - love all the photos.
> 
> *MollyMilo*, I was so sorry to hear about Molly. My heart really goes out to you, your family and Milo. I hope you have another little set of paws stomping around your house soon.
> 
> I wondered whether you fine folks could give me some advice - my partner and I have been doing some research, and it looks like we want to get a Siamese and a Burmese (*lymorelynn*, you posted a photo a while back that sealed the deal!). I'm guessing we'll have to be looking at two separate breeders, and as we're both at work during the day Monday to Friday, would want to get the kittens at the same time so they could bond and keep each other company. Do any of you have experience of bringing home two kittens from two breeders at the same time?
> 
> Also, if anyone has any other recommendations for breeders not far from London, I'd love to know!


Thanks cinder, we are doing ok and working on the chocolate paws  xx

All the very best with your new kittens! This is exiting,two fabulous breeds!! :thumbup1:

What colour/design are you hoping your meezer will be?


----------



## lymorelynn

cinder said:


> *Aurelie*, thank you for the links! Are Claude and Nancy both Burmese? They're gorgeous!
> 
> Thanks for the advice re. different litters. Am I best emailing your Hotmail or posting a message on your wall?


Either - I don't mind


----------



## Aurelie

Ringypie said:


> I wonder if he does what Parsnip does, suddenly gets a bee in his bonnet that he needs cuddles. When he's in this mood he purrs unbelievably loud, gets right in your face rubbing himself agains you demanding cuddles and strokes and belly rubs. Very cute but almost a bit much sometimes!


I'm not sure if it's partially to do with having such a great name, but Parsnip is one of my favourite PF cats


----------



## Ringypie

Lunabuma said:


> Are you sure about a Siamese? Ziggy is having a very noisy night - he tones it down as soon as we pay any attention to him with a phone camera!
> 
> Ziggy Pants - YouTube


I love how they talk back!

I'm sure Parsnip has been giving Flint elocution lessons - since we moved and Flint has been indoors he has developed a massive vocabulary - when he was in previously he didn't have a lot to say for himself, then when he went out he went silent but now he's turning into another chatterbox.


----------



## Ringypie

Aurelie said:


> I'm not sure if it's partially to do with having such a great name, but Parsnip is one of my favourite PF cats


Aww thank you! That just made my night 

Here's a gratuitous pic of my lovely little man snuggled in his toy box


----------



## Aurelie

Ringypie said:


> Aww thank you! That just made my night
> 
> Here's a gratuitous pic of my lovely little man snuggled in his toy box
> 
> View attachment 122149


He does not look like he is moving from that box!


----------



## Lunabuma

Ringypie said:


> Aww thank you! That just made my night
> 
> Here's a gratuitous pic of my lovely little man snuggled in his toy box
> 
> View attachment 122149


"My toys..... all mine!"


----------



## MollyMilo

Evening meezer friends 

I have some very happy exciting news  a little chocolate girl is coming home beginning of oct!!

Molly and Milos mum had another daughter and this daughter has gone on to produce my new baby  that's not all. New baby's grandad is also Molly and Milos half brother  
I love that Molly's genes are floating all around new kitten from every which way  little piece of Molly and again Luci and Mai Ling!

I'm going to see her in a couple of weeks 
Here she is, just 8 weeks old.


----------



## lymorelynn

I am so pleased for you MM :thumbup::thumbup: What a sweetie she is too:001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> I am so pleased for you MM :thumbup::thumbup: What a sweetie she is too:001_wub:


Isn't she :001_wub:

I read the email at lunch today and felt like dancing around the hospital!

That wouldn't have been very appropriate


----------



## Psygon

great news 

She is very cute :001_wub: Looking forward to seeing more pics


----------



## Azriel391

Hi MM so pleased for you  when I was really new to forum this thread captivated me , I had no knowledge of meezer minxes and I wept for your loss of Molly .I cant wait to see your beatiful new choccy girl in pics and the wonderful way you share your news. I have 2 elderly moggies whom I adore but this thread has meezer converted me I think.sorry if long post from newbie but so very pleased for you x


----------



## Aurelie

MM this is such wonderful news!! How exciting 

She is very, very beautiful :001_wub: and how fitting that she is related to Molly and Milo, you'll have to start thinking of names - will you stick to M? Is this the same breeder as Molly and Milo?


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> MM this is such wonderful news!! How exciting
> 
> She is very, very beautiful :001_wub: and how fitting that she is related to Molly and Milo, you'll have to start thinking of names - will you stick to M? Is this the same breeder as Molly and Milo?


Haha well I quite like Millie, but have to see her!

Funny about the breeding thing... M&M breeder bred the mum and the dad is actually her stud! I've met him many times .
So eventhough different prefix and from Norfolk!! she will be very much a 'p' 
Couldn't get any closer to another 'p' if I tried


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Haha well I quite like Millie, but have to see her!
> 
> Funny about the breeding thing... M&M breeder bred the mum and the dad is actually her stud! I've met him many times .
> So eventhough different prefix and from Norfolk!! she will be very much a 'p'
> Couldn't get any closer to another 'p' if I tried


We can grumble together about how naughty chocolate siamese kittens are!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> We can grumble together about how naughty chocolate siamese kittens are!


Oh yes they will be very close in age!


----------



## Ringypie

Ohhhh I am so delighted for you that's wonderful news! She is so beautiful.


----------



## Ringypie

Aurelie said:


> We can grumble together about how naughty chocolate siamese kittens are!


Lol chocolates are the naughtiest!


----------



## Jenny1966

MollyMilo said:


> Evening meezer friends
> 
> I have some very happy exciting news  a little chocolate girl is coming home beginning of oct!!
> 
> Molly and Milos mum had another daughter and this daughter has gone on to produce my new baby  that's not all. New baby's grandad is also Molly and Milos half brother
> I love that Molly's genes are floating all around new kitten from every which way  little piece of Molly and again Luci and Mai Ling!
> 
> I'm going to see her in a couple of weeks
> Here she is, just 8 weeks old.


See Molly did bring you something very special 

So pleased for you xx


----------



## JordanRose

Oh, Kate, I can't tell you how happy I am for you! 

She's a beauty :001_wub:


----------



## oliviarussian

Nearly missed this bit of exciting news MM...... Congratulations she's stunning and already part of the family... Really thrilled for you


----------



## MollyMilo

Thank you  I am smiling again  xx


----------



## Mo1959

MollyMilo said:


> Thank you  I am smiling again  xx


Just back from visiting my Dad and popped in for a quick browse and found your exciting news. She looks a little darling. Bet you can't wait.

There were a couple of kittens playing around on the road on the way home tonight. Wanted to stop the car and scoop them up. Don't know if they were feral or not but seemed too young to be pets.


----------



## munchkinpie

Aww she is beautiful and obviously meant to be yours!!


----------



## sarahecp

MollyMilo said:


> Evening meezer friends
> 
> I have some very happy exciting news  a little chocolate girl is coming home beginning of oct!!
> 
> Molly and Milos mum had another daughter and this daughter has gone on to produce my new baby  that's not all. New baby's grandad is also Molly and Milos half brother
> I love that Molly's genes are floating all around new kitten from every which way  little piece of Molly and again Luci and Mai Ling!
> 
> I'm going to see her in a couple of weeks
> Here she is, just 8 weeks old.


Kate, she's absolutely beautiful :001_wub: Molly chose well for you 

I'm just soooo happy for you   xx


----------



## gorgeous

There is an un neutered 4 year old male Siamese for sale on pets 4 home. £60.


----------



## simplysardonic

MollyMilo said:


> Evening meezer friends
> 
> I have some very happy exciting news  a little chocolate girl is coming home beginning of oct!!
> 
> Molly and Milos mum had another daughter and this daughter has gone on to produce my new baby  that's not all. New baby's grandad is also Molly and Milos half brother
> I love that Molly's genes are floating all around new kitten from every which way  little piece of Molly and again Luci and Mai Ling!
> 
> I'm going to see her in a couple of weeks
> Here she is, just 8 weeks old.


Congratulations hun, I'm so pleased for you! She looks lovely  xx



gorgeous said:


> There is an un neutered 4 year old male Siamese for sale on pets 4 home. £60.


Hmm, just had a look, they've bumped up the price, no evidence of him being registered, a backyard breeders dream


----------



## MollyMilo

I just want to kiss her little chocolate nose :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## LyraBella

She's beautiful but this:



MollyMilo said:


> Thank you  I am smiling again  xx


makes me even more chuffed than seeing her cute pic! Really, really pleased for you x


----------



## Treaclesmum

Beautiful, Kate, so happy for you! :001_wub:

It is lovely to see their genes going on when you've lost one - I see Treacle every day as Pixie (his half-sister) is soooo much like him!! She has the same little pointy face, the same eyes, the same feet, the same thick short fur, the same longish back, the same fear of dogs, and same quiet and gentle sweet personality :001_wub:

I am sure the new baby will bring you lots of joy


----------



## MollyMilo

LyraBella said:


> She's beautiful but this:
> 
> makes me even more chuffed than seeing her cute pic! Really, really pleased for you x


Every time I start to feel sad, I look at Millie's photos and just smile 

I've told Milo that his niece will be coming to live with us next month, I hope he likes her xx


----------



## MollyMilo

Treaclesmum said:


> Beautiful, Kate, so happy for you! :001_wub:
> 
> It is lovely to see their genes going on when you've lost one - I see Treacle every day as Pixie (his half-sister) is soooo much like him!! She has the same little pointy face, the same feet, the same thick short fur, the same longish back, the same fear of dogs, and same quiet and gentle sweet personality :001_wub:
> 
> I am sure the new baby will bring you lots of joy


It's lovely isn't it!  xx


----------



## moggiemum

so happy for you mollymilo, she s proper adorrrrrrable, just one small thing - well one big thing really how can you say little and nose in tthe same sentence i just love siamese s larger then average noses and hers is a proper nice one too:001_tt1:


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> I just want to kiss her little chocolate nose :001_wub: :001_wub:


Those ears :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

MM asked for an update on Pasha - so here's a couple of photos of her little round belly 










Sorry - second picture kept coming up huge but you can see it if you click on the thumbnail
She has about 4 weeks to go now. She has had a rather upset tum but it has hopefully settled now with boiled chicken and Pro-Kolin. One more meal of chicken today and then try her back on her usual raw.


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> MM asked for an update on Pasha - so here's a couple of photos of her little round belly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry - second picture kept coming up huge but you can see it if you click on the thumbnail
> She has about 4 weeks to go now. She has had a rather upset tum but it has hopefully settled now with boiled chicken and Pro-Kolin. One more meal of chicken today and then try her back on her usual raw.


Oh Pasha :001_wub::001_wub: She does look ever so sweet with her little round tummy.


----------



## munchkinpie

does anyone know if starlite got her siamese kitten?


----------



## Ringypie

lymorelynn said:


> MM asked for an update on Pasha - so here's a couple of photos of her little round belly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry - second picture kept coming up huge but you can see it if you click on the thumbnail
> She has about 4 weeks to go now. She has had a rather upset tum but it has hopefully settled now with boiled chicken and Pro-Kolin. One more meal of chicken today and then try her back on her usual raw.


Ohh bless her


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> MM asked for an update on Pasha - so here's a couple of photos of her little round belly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry - second picture kept coming up huge but you can see it if you click on the thumbnail
> She has about 4 weeks to go now. She has had a rather upset tum but it has hopefully settled now with boiled chicken and Pro-Kolin. One more meal of chicken today and then try her back on her usual raw.


Aww look at her :001_wub: :001_wub:

Looks like my Molly has passed on her non pregnant fat belly to Pasha


----------



## Aurelie

Right, with just a couple of weeks to go its time I got organised . Can anyone give me any tips that they think might be specialised to meezers? Any thing you consider an absolute necessity or wish you had known at the beginning?


----------



## Aurelie

munchkinpie said:


> does anyone know if starlite got her siamese kitten?


Here you are Munchkinpie  http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/312070-marcella-home.html


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Right, with just a couple of weeks to go its time I got organised . Can anyone give me any tips that they think might be specialised to meezers? Any thing you consider an absolute necessity or wish you had known at the beginning?


So excited for you! Your first meezer!!! You'll never look back!

Radiator bed, heat pad, toys and ear plugs!!

They are FAST and get everywhere when kittens!


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> MM asked for an update on Pasha - so here's a couple of photos of her little round belly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry - second picture kept coming up huge but you can see it if you click on the thumbnail
> She has about 4 weeks to go now. She has had a rather upset tum but it has hopefully settled now with boiled chicken and Pro-Kolin. One more meal of chicken today and then try her back on her usual raw.


Ooh I missed this. Gorgeous Pasha cooking her beautiful babies.....ooh err excited very MUCH!!!


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> So excited for you! Your first meezer!!! You'll never look back!
> 
> Radiator bed, heat pad, toys and ear plugs!!
> 
> They are FAST and get everywhere when kittens!


My plan with the radiator bed is to get just one - Nancy will be unable to resist and they will end up sharing - leaving Claude to have a cuddle and a grumble with me


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> So excited for you! Your first meezer!!! You'll never look back!
> 
> Radiator bed, heat pad, toys and ear plugs!!
> 
> They are FAST and get everywhere when kittens!


Lol you got there first! I was going to say ear plugs!

Have you thought which rooms he will have access to? Time to start thinking about wires / nailing down ornaments - anything that could get fiddled with probably will get fiddled with! Does he need his own litter tray - presumably will to start with? Have you got enough food and water bowls? Blankets and bedding?

Enjoy some restful time as it's gunna get chaotic 

I'm so excited for you - all these new babies are making me kitten broody. 2 is plenty for us at the moment though so I can't wait to get my kitten fix from piccies of your and MM's new arrivals!


----------



## Aurelie

Ringypie said:


> Lol you got there first! I was going to say ear plugs!
> 
> Have you thought which rooms he will have access to? Time to start thinking about wires / nailing down ornaments - anything that could get fiddled with probably will get fiddled with! Does he need his own litter tray - presumably will to start with? Have you got enough food and water bowls? Blankets and bedding?
> 
> Enjoy some restful time as it's gunna get chaotic
> 
> I'm so excited for you - all these new babies are making me kitten broody. 2 is plenty for us at the moment though so I can't wait to get my kitten fix from piccies of your and MM's new arrivals!


I'll start him in the spare bedroom and sleep in there with him for the first couple of nights - thanks to the children and Nancy the house is pretty childproofed BUT I will double and triple check (toilet seats down and washing machine door shut ). Have got him a lovely corner litter tray with plenty of room and need to do a toys and cardboard scratch-bed order. Is it true that they have a thing for chewing woollen items!?


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> I'll start him in the spare bedroom and sleep in there with him for the first couple of nights - thanks to the children and Nancy the house is pretty childproofed BUT I will double and triple check (toilet seats down and washing machine door shut ). Have got him a lovely corner litter tray with plenty of room and need to do a toys and cardboard scratch-bed order. Is it true that they have a thing for chewing woollen items!?


Nope they never chew wool


----------



## simplysardonic

I have just sat for 10 minutes watching a face off between Phoenix & a fly.

Fly- 1

Meezer- 0



So far this summer she's managed to catch one fly, which was promptly stolen off her & eaten by one of the dogs! Her disappointment was palpable.



MollyMilo said:


> Nope they never chew wool


Now I know what's happened to several pairs of my daughter's gloves & mitts. I feel bad now, I've been telling her off for picking them apart


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Nope they never chew wool


Lol! I wonder why that is?


----------



## Ringypie

Lol Parsnip hasn't chewed any woolies. He did have a thing for the bath plug though! Every night for a good few weeks he raided it and I'd find it in the lounge the next morning.


----------



## simplysardonic

Ringypie said:


> Lol Parsnip hasn't chewed any woolies. He did have a thing for the bath plug though! Every night for a good few weeks he raided it and I'd find it in the lounge the next morning.


Phoenix likes opening the bathroom cupboard, dragging out packs of loo paper & shredding them. Always at night, so in the morning I'm greeted by carnage!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Lol! I wonder why that is?


Mystery to me!


----------



## munchkinpie

There is an article in cat planet about genetic issues effecting siamese and orientals.


----------



## Aurelie

munchkinpie said:


> There is an article in cat planet about genetic issues effecting siamese and orientals.


Is that this one? Siamese and Oriental Cats Dying Like Flies Due to Known Genetic Issues


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Is that this one? Siamese and Oriental Cats Dying Like Flies Due to Known Genetic Issues


Oh


----------



## rose

That is scary reading!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had siamese years and years ago, they munched there way through hundreds of my childrens hand knitted cardis and jumpers! They even used to bring kids knitted bobble hats and gloves in from the local park!!


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Oh


I know, not great.


----------



## Lunabuma

Im not sure about wool. My nana made me a lovely little pin cushion from felt in the shape of a pea pod with peas lined up inside. I came home one from work one day to find the remnants of it, one of the peas, no longer in the shape of a pea.


----------



## Lunabuma

I think the article unfairly singles out Meezer and Oriental breeders. The issues described are problems for all breeds.


----------



## Ringypie

Parsnip has been so helpful today! He's supervised me cleaning the bathroom, helped me fold up washing and assisted me in the kitchen. What a busy day he's had!









Here he is after helping me make flapjacks


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> Parsnip has been so helpful today! He's supervised me cleaning the bathroom, helped me fold up washing and assisted me in the kitchen. What a busy day he's had!
> 
> View attachment 122570
> 
> 
> Here he is after helping me make flapjacks


He's such a handsome boy! How old is he now ringypie?


----------



## Aurelie

Ringypie said:


> Parsnip has been so helpful today! He's supervised me cleaning the bathroom, helped me fold up washing and assisted me in the kitchen. What a busy day he's had!
> 
> View attachment 122570
> 
> 
> Here he is after helping me make flapjacks


He looks exhausted, fancy having to supervise you - Parsnip's work is never done!


----------



## Ringypie

Aw thank you he's a year and 4 months old. He's such a wonderful little fella. Currently draped round my shoulders like a fur stole


----------



## MollyMilo

Getting excited about meeting Millie next weekend!
Think I found her brothers  :001_tt1:

Beautiful Baby Boys | Diss, Norfolk | Pets4Homes


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Getting excited about meeting Millie next weekend!
> Think I found her brothers  :001_tt1:
> 
> Beautiful Baby Boys | Diss, Norfolk | Pets4Homes


:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

They are stunning!!! I'm so excited for you! x


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:
> 
> They are stunning!!! I'm so excited for you! x


I'm on a/l from now and will be wishing the week away


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> I'm on a/l from now and will be wishing the week away


How exciting! Don't forget your camera


----------



## moggiemum

MollyMilo said:


> Getting excited about meeting Millie next weekend!
> Think I found her brothers  :001_tt1:
> 
> Beautiful Baby Boys | Diss, Norfolk | Pets4Homes


aww they are so cute , i d love one , aww it d be such a shame to seperate them - in that case i d like two im allowed to fantasise arnt i?


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> How exciting! Don't forget your camera


Going to Milos breeder first to Have cuddles with grandma and great grandma! Then off down to Norfolk! The camera shall be clicking all day xx


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> Going to Milos breeder first to Have cuddles with grandma and great grandma! Then off down to Norfolk! The camera shall be clicking all day xx


What a wonderful Siamese filled day! Little bit envious


----------



## MollyMilo

A few photos of Millie and her siblings :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: 
Can't wait to meet them!


----------



## Ringypie

Squeee! They are so precious! So so totally gorgeous!


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> Squeee! They are so precious! So so totally gorgeous!


Millie is the only chocolate girl in the litter, the other is a boy!

Milo would hate me right? :hand:


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> Millie is the only chocolate girl in the litter, the other is a boy!
> 
> Milo would hate me right? :hand:


Not at all I'm sure he'd love a baby brother as well as a baby sister. And they could keep each other entertained while he's napping.....


----------



## munchkinpie

Seal point relaxing on your arm is gorgeous :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:!! I'm easily swooned by seal points. I really don't think he would mind. The wee one might not pester him too much if she has a litter mate to play with. Reo can't be bother playing as much, where as moose is constant, I forgot how much energy kittens have


----------



## MollyMilo

munchkinpie said:


> Seal point relaxing on your arm is gorgeous :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:!! I'm easily swooned by seal points. I really don't think he would mind. The wee one might not pester him too much if she has a litter mate to play with. Reo can't be bother playing as much, where as moose is constant, I forgot how much energy kittens have


I think that might be Millie! She looks very similar to her brother. Both chocolates 
I wish that was my long limbed body with beautifully manicured nails but one can dream


----------



## lymorelynn

There is only one thing to say .... Squeeeeee :001_wub::001_wub::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Aurelie

They are lovely photo's how exciting!!


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> There is only one thing to say .... Squeeeeee :001_wub::001_wub::001_tt1::001_tt1:





Aurelie said:


> They are lovely photo's how exciting!!


Only 5 more days until I get to meet her and then just 3 weeks after that until she comes home!! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Ringypie

Hopefully the time will fly past!!


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Only 5 more days until I get to meet her and then just 3 weeks after that until she comes home!! :001_wub: :001_wub:


Time does seem to be going so quickly at the moment!


----------



## MollyMilo

MollyMilo said:


> Getting excited about meeting Millie next weekend!
> Think I found her brothers  :001_tt1:
> 
> Beautiful Baby Boys | Diss, Norfolk | Pets4Homes


Ooooh the advert is closed!

The boys must be reserved or have viewings!! Hope they go together


----------



## MollyMilo

You know meezer people I've been thinking...

Depending on how Milo reacts to Millie when she comes home in just over 3 weeks, there is nothing to stop me adding to my cat family early next year as was always the plan!


----------



## lymorelynn

You are very naughty  That sounds like an excellent plan :thumbup1:


----------



## oliviarussian

MollyMilo said:


> You know meezer people I've been thinking...
> 
> Depending on how Milo reacts to Millie when she comes home in just over 3 weeks, there is nothing to stop me adding to my cat family early next year as was always the plan!


you're on a roll! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> You are very naughty  That sounds like an excellent plan :thumbup1:


I think so too 



oliviarussian said:


> you're on a roll! :lol::lol::lol:


Oh yeah


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> You know meezer people I've been thinking...
> 
> Depending on how Milo reacts to Millie when she comes home in just over 3 weeks, there is nothing to stop me adding to my cat family early next year as was always the plan!


Now this idea I like


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> You know meezer people I've been thinking...
> 
> Depending on how Milo reacts to Millie when she comes home in just over 3 weeks, there is nothing to stop me adding to my cat family early next year as was always the plan!


Just trying to rub it in, are ya?! :cryin:

No, but really- it's a fab idea!! I'm hoping to have a new baby in the new year(ish) too, but still need to convince the mother :cursing:


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> still need to convince the mother :cursing:


How is that going?


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Just trying to rub it in, are ya?! :cryin:
> 
> No, but really- it's a fab idea!! I'm hoping to have a new baby in the new year(ish) too, but still need to convince the mother :cursing:


Time to step this up a bit now..

Leave the property section open on the kitchen table 

Mum:Jordan don't leave me!!
Jordan: this is the only way mum, I must have two cats!
Mum: ok, but stay here ill help you research breeds

:lol: :lol:


----------



## JordanRose

Aurelie said:


> How is that going?





MollyMilo said:


> Time to step this up a bit now..
> 
> Leave the property section open on the kitchen table
> 
> Mum:Jordan don't leave me!!
> Jordan: this is the only way mum, I must have two cats!
> Mum: ok, but stay here ill help you research breeds
> 
> :lol: :lol:


I think she'd be pleased to see me looking at houses- I'd be like an actual grown-up then! :lol:

I've been honest with her and told her my plans/ justifications etc.- she even knows what I've narrowed it down to, just the convincing to do now. I should start my new job next week so will be getting a steady wage. I'll put my all into it and show her how dedicated I am whilst showing her I can afford another.

If I'm out a lot- which I will be- I will play on the 'Spooks is lonely' thing. Which, to be fair, I am concerned about, hence my research. I would also- genuinely- like to study Animal Assisted Therapy in my Masters and perhaps my PhD (should I do it) so I'm trying to convince her that way, too. I need a therapy cat of my own! 

So far, she's not budging. But I do think she will, in time


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> I think she'd be pleased to see me looking at houses- I'd be like an actual grown-up then! :lol:
> 
> I've been honest with her and told her my plans/ justifications etc.- she even knows what I've narrowed it down to, just the convincing to do now. I should start my new job next week so will be getting a steady wage. I'll put my all into it and show her how dedicated I am whilst showing her I can afford another.
> 
> If I'm out a lot- which I will be- I will play on the 'Spooks is lonely' thing. Which, to be fair, I am concerned about, hence my research. I would also- genuinely- like to study Animal Assisted Therapy in my Masters and perhaps my PhD (should I do it) so I'm trying to convince her that way, too. I need a therapy cat of my own!
> 
> So far, she's not budging. But I do think she will, in time


Sounds like a plan


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Sounds like a plan


Doesn't it just?

I'm not being unreasonable, I don't think. Simply thorough. And persistant. And very, very broody!

:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> MM asked for an update on Pasha - so here's a couple of photos of her little round belly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry - second picture kept coming up huge but you can see it if you click on the thumbnail
> She has about 4 weeks to go now. She has had a rather upset tum but it has hopefully settled now with boiled chicken and Pro-Kolin. One more meal of chicken today and then try her back on her usual raw.


How is gorgeous Pasha doing Lyn? Is she getting more rotund? Any pics?


----------



## Aurelie

MM is tomorrow the big visit? Looking forward to a detailed breakdown and a plethora of photos - no edited highlights for the crazy cat ladies on the meezer thread


----------



## lymorelynn

For gorgeous 







Photo of the lazy lump, taken this afternoon


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> MM is tomorrow the big visit? Looking forward to a detailed breakdown and a plethora of photos - no edited highlights for the crazy cat ladies on the meezer thread


Tomorrow is the day!! 

Will take lots of photos for my crazy meezer family


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> For gorgeous
> View attachment 122933
> 
> Photo of the lazy lump, taken this afternoon


Oh bless her xx 
How many do you think Lynn? Are they moving?

So excited to see her babies!!


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> For gorgeous
> View attachment 122933
> 
> Photo of the lazy lump, taken this afternoon


What a lovely lump Pasha is :001_wub:


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Tomorrow is the day!!
> 
> Will take lots of photos for my crazy meezer family


Happy to hear it


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> For gorgeous
> View attachment 122933
> 
> Photo of the lazy lump, taken this afternoon


Pregnancy definitely suits Pasha.....she looks so content and blooming lovely! How much longer has she got Lyn?


----------



## lymorelynn

Just under 3 weeks  - should start to feel some movement next week :thumbup1:


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> Just under 3 weeks  - should start to feel some movement next week :thumbup1:


Aww bless her....cant wait to see her beautiful babies.♥♡♥♡


----------



## Ringypie

lymorelynn said:


> For gorgeous
> View attachment 122933
> 
> Photo of the lazy lump, taken this afternoon


Aww it's a tiring job lugging around beautiful babies!

So gorgeous and sleepy


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> Tomorrow is the day!!
> 
> Will take lots of photos for my crazy meezer family


Hurrah! Hope you have a wonderful time!


----------



## Meezey

Can wait to see pictures of Meezer babies  Won't get broody at all lol


----------



## Alisa25

AAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!! Emailed a meezer breeder to enquire about kitties today!!!! SO EXCITED! 

Lol I know its early days yet but I am so excited already.....  Just thought I'd share...


----------



## JordanRose

Alisa25 said:


> AAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!! Emailed a meezer breeder to enquire about kitties today!!!! SO EXCITED!
> 
> Lol I know its early days yet but I am so excited already.....  Just thought I'd share...


Yaaaaay!!!! You'll never look back!


----------



## Alisa25

JordanRose said:


> Yaaaaay!!!! You'll never look back!


I keep checking my email like a crazy person!


----------



## MollyMilo

I know there is another thread, but Millie needs to be in here too 

Got to Milos breeders about 10. We had a long chat about what happened to one of her queens yesterday. She got a pyometra and lost all her babies at 6 weeks :crying: so sad. She only had one litter last year and now is spayed. You just can't risk another pregnancy.

I had cuddles with Evie, Milos Mum ( Millies grandma now!!) and his grandma. She was calling like a Banshee so. She'll be mated to Millie's dad today who lives in the stud pen behind  Gets a bit confusing 

Then we set off around 12 for the two hour trip to Norfolk. When we got there, there was Milos sister, she is the spitting image of Milos mum, it's  enjoy some peace and quiet in the lounge with her two HUGE ragdoll sisters. This breeder in Norfolk used to breed Ragdolls and contacted Milos breeder as she fancied a change and wanted to breed Siamese!! This is how Milos sister ended up in 
Norfolk 

Then we went into the kitchen and they they all were, 5 gorgeous 10 week old kittens. 2 choc tabby, 2 chocs and 1 lilac ( not sure yet!!) 
I sat on the floor and Millie came galloping over, as if she knew!! :001_tt1:to sit on my knee 
We all sat on the floor and chatted played with the kittens. Norfolk breeder told me that Millie mum had 8 but sadly 2 were still and 1 died very early on. The lilac point was so tiny and said she didn't look like a kitten to begin with. Needed hand rearing. She's doing very well but the two breeders couldn't decide what to register her as. The breeder will keep her and her choc tabby sister with the most fabulous ears called flopsy!  her ears flop  they are very excited and hope her to do well In the show world!

It was fascinating listening to all this breeder talk! We sat on the floor chatting and next min it's like 7pm!! Kittens are such a time waster  
Had some dinner, came back and sat in the kitchen again for another 6 hours!! Then finally kissed Millie goodbye and was home about 3Am!

Fabulous day 

Millie is so sweet and so naughty  she was constantly dipping her paw into my tea and licking it off  dive bombing her brothers and sisters and carrying her long toy snake on a stick around the room :001_tt1: must find one of those for her 

Enough details meezer friends 

Here are some more photos :001_tt1:

Flopsy being weighed 









Oh I love her!!!! :001_tt1


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> I know there is another thread, but Millie needs to be in here too
> 
> Got to Milos breeders about 10. We had a long chat about what happened to one of her queens yesterday. She got a pyometra and lost all her babies at 6 weeks :crying: so sad. She only had one litter last year and now is spayed. You just can't risk another pregnancy.
> 
> I had cuddles with Evie, Milos Mum ( Millies grandma now!!) and his grandma. She was calling like a Banshee so. She'll be mated to Millie's dad today who lives in the stud pen behind  Gets a bit confusing
> 
> Then we set off around 12 for the two hour trip to Norfolk. When we got there, there was Milos sister, she is the spitting image of Milos mum, it's  enjoy some peace and quiet in the lounge with her two HUGE ragdoll sisters. This breeder in Norfolk used to breed Ragdolls and contacted Milos breeder as she fancied a change and wanted to breed Siamese!! This is how Milos sister ended up in
> Norfolk
> 
> Then we went into the kitchen and they they all were, 5 gorgeous 10 week old kittens. 2 choc tabby, 2 chocs and 1 lilac ( not sure yet!!)
> I sat on the floor and Millie came galloping over, as if she knew!! :001_tt1:to sit on my knee
> We all sat on the floor and chatted played with the kittens. Norfolk breeder told me that Millie mum had 8 but sadly 2 were still and 1 died very early on. The lilac point was so tiny and said she didn't look like a kitten to begin with. Needed hand rearing. She's doing very well but the two breeders couldn't decide what to register her as. The breeder will keep her and her choc tabby sister with the most fabulous ears called flopsy!  her ears flop  they are very excited and hope her to do well In the show world!
> 
> It was fascinating listening to all this breeder talk! We sat on the floor chatting and next min it's like 7pm!! Kittens are such a time waster
> Had some dinner, came back and sat in the kitchen again for another 6 hours!! Then finally kissed Millie goodbye and was home about 3Am!
> 
> Fabulous day
> 
> Millie is so sweet and so naughty  she was constantly dipping her paw into my tea and licking it off  dive bombing her brothers and sisters and carrying her long toy snake on a stick around the room :001_tt1: must find one of those for her
> 
> Enough details meezer friends
> 
> Here are some more photos :001_tt1:
> 
> Flopsy being weighed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I love her!!!! :001_tt1


Awwww MollyMilo! She is so adorable!!! And her nose is SO CUTE! :001_tt1:
So jealous of you right now! :001_tongue:

Just one thing... NEED MORE PICS! :wink:


----------



## lymorelynn

I can't say too often how happy I am for you MM :thumbup: Millie is absolutely, adorably perfect :001_tt1: - a little angel sent especially for you


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I know there is another thread, but Millie needs to be in here too
> 
> Got to Milos breeders about 10. We had a long chat about what happened to one of her queens yesterday. She got a pyometra and lost all her babies at 6 weeks :crying: so sad. She only had one litter last year and now is spayed. You just can't risk another pregnancy.
> 
> I had cuddles with Evie, Milos Mum ( Millies grandma now!!) and his grandma. She was calling like a Banshee so. She'll be mated to Millie's dad today who lives in the stud pen behind  Gets a bit confusing
> 
> Then we set off around 12 for the two hour trip to Norfolk. When we got there, there was Milos sister, she is the spitting image of Milos mum, it's  enjoy some peace and quiet in the lounge with her two HUGE ragdoll sisters. This breeder in Norfolk used to breed Ragdolls and contacted Milos breeder as she fancied a change and wanted to breed Siamese!! This is how Milos sister ended up in
> Norfolk
> 
> Then we went into the kitchen and they they all were, 5 gorgeous 10 week old kittens. 2 choc tabby, 2 chocs and 1 lilac ( not sure yet!!)
> I sat on the floor and Millie came galloping over, as if she knew!! :001_tt1:to sit on my knee
> We all sat on the floor and chatted played with the kittens. Norfolk breeder told me that Millie mum had 8 but sadly 2 were still and 1 died very early on. The lilac point was so tiny and said she didn't look like a kitten to begin with. Needed hand rearing. She's doing very well but the two breeders couldn't decide what to register her as. The breeder will keep her and her choc tabby sister with the most fabulous ears called flopsy!  her ears flop  they are very excited and hope her to do well In the show world!
> 
> It was fascinating listening to all this breeder talk! We sat on the floor chatting and next min it's like 7pm!! Kittens are such a time waster
> Had some dinner, came back and sat in the kitchen again for another 6 hours!! Then finally kissed Millie goodbye and was home about 3Am!
> 
> Fabulous day
> 
> Millie is so sweet and so naughty  she was constantly dipping her paw into my tea and licking it off  dive bombing her brothers and sisters and carrying her long toy snake on a stick around the room :001_tt1: must find one of those for her
> 
> Enough details meezer friends
> 
> Here are some more photos :001_tt1:
> 
> Flopsy being weighed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I love her!!!! :001_tt1


Oh my goodness! They are sooo cute. Me want!


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Awwww MollyMilo! She is so adorable!!! And her nose is SO CUTE! :001_tt1:
> So jealous of you right now! :001_tongue:
> 
> Just one thing... NEED MORE PICS! :wink:


What about your exciting plans!

Did you get the email Reply?


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> What about your exciting plans!
> 
> Did you get the email Reply?


They are exciting indeed! :w00t::w00t::w00t:

And no....  Not yet...  So I keep checking my email every 30 mins.  I just cant wait to get on a waiting list and visit the breeder and see what they have/will have. :001_tongue:


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> They are exciting indeed! :w00t::w00t::w00t:
> 
> And no....  Not yet...  So I keep checking my email every 30 mins.  I just cant wait to get on a waiting list and visit the breeder and see what they have/will have. :001_tongue:


Ooh pm me your breeder 

They will reply!!


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> Ooh pm me your breeder
> 
> They will reply!!


Just Pm'ed you... 

And I hope so! :blush:


----------



## Paddypaws

I think i would just give up and have a bath.....
Our Siamese Cats at Shower Time - YouTube


----------



## MollyMilo

Paddypaws said:


> I think i would just give up and have a bath.....
> Our Siamese Cats at Shower Time - YouTube


This is the best meezer video ever


----------



## JordanRose

Paddypaws said:


> I think i would just give up and have a bath.....
> Our Siamese Cats at Shower Time - YouTube


Ah, but that's the beauty of them- they don't discriminate. I get the same in the bath :lol:

I'll be sat relaxing when I'll hear some scratching and howling and see a little chocolatey paw peeping under the door. Siamese just love their owners SO much- I'm so honoured to be the chosen one in this house (even if he drives me up the wall at times!) :001_tt1:


----------



## JordanRose

I've just been telling MM and she thinks you'll all like to know, too.

My breed research is complete. And my (probable) breed of choice for Spooky is one of these:





Now, I just need to convince the Mother


----------



## Aurelie

Hooray! Now that MM, was a good update!  I am so excited for you!!! Your breeder sounds lovely and Millie is completely beautiful (also really like flopsy and her ears). Milo is going to love her


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> I've just been telling MM and she thinks you'll all like to know, too.
> 
> My breed research is complete. And my (probable) breed of choice for Spooky is one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I just need to convince the Mother


*asks very quietly in an embarrassed tone*

What breed? Is it a Raggie? I can't tell from the photo


----------



## Aurelie

Paddypaws said:


> I think i would just give up and have a bath.....
> Our Siamese Cats at Shower Time - YouTube


Oh god not you as well! I have watched this clip today (and it feels like everyday for the last year!) thanks to the five year old . I like this one too


----------



## JordanRose

Aurelie said:


> *asks very quietly in an embarrassed tone*
> 
> What breed? Is it a Raggie? I can't tell from the photo


He is indeed!! :001_tt1:

(In fact, should I get through to Mum soon, this handsome hunk could well be my bubba's Grandad!  )


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> He is indeed!! :001_tt1:
> 
> (In fact, should I get through to Mum soon, this handsome hunk could well be my bubba's Grandad!  )


Ooh how exciting, he is VERY handsome.


----------



## MollyMilo

As I said before Jordan! Such exciting news!

The whole family mum,dad and grandad gorgeous!!! 

:001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Hooray! Now that MM, was a good update!  I am so excited for you!!! Your breeder sounds lovely and Millie is completely beautiful (also really like flopsy and her ears). Milo is going to love her


I promised an update  update you got :lol:

1 week for you Aurelie!!


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> I promised an update  update you got :lol:
> 
> 1 week for you Aurelie!!


AAAAAAAARRRGH!! I wonder if anyone has ever actually combusted from excitement  I have done my Zooplus order this evening


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> AAAAAAAARRRGH!! I wonder if anyone has ever actually combusted from excitement  I have done my Zooplus order this evening


I'm feeling very excited for you!!! 
Followed the process of you getting on the breeders waiting list, finding out if the queen was expecting, then waiting for the colours to show and now he's nearly here!!!


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> I'm feeling very excited for you!!!
> Followed the process of you getting on the breeders waiting list, finding out if the queen was expecting, then waiting for the colours to show and now he's nearly here!!!


Aw thanks MM, it feels like it has gone pretty quickly - oddly enough it's almost exactly a year ago that we got Nancy  I ordered a radiator bed that I am really hoping they will share one day.


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Aw thanks MM, it feels like it has gone pretty quickly - oddly enough it's almost exactly a year ago that we got Nancy  I ordered a radiator bed that I am really hoping they will share one day.


Within the week


----------



## MollyMilo

When looking for pins for my pinterest board I found this






The little boy clearly loves his new little friend, but try and ignore the bits where he tries to wake him up!! 
Just look at the cute little kitten :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## munchkinpie

i want a pintrest board


----------



## Aurelie

munchkinpie said:


> i want a pintrest board


I'll warn you - it's addictive!


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> When looking for pins for my pinterest board I found this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little boy clearly loves his new little friend, but try and ignore the bits where he tries to wake him up!!
> Just look at the cute little kitten :001_wub: :001_wub:


I did cringe a bit when he tried to wake him up but what a gorgeous kitten :001_wub: I think the boy just really loves him.


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> I'll warn you - it's addictive!


I spend more time hopping from board to board than actually pinning!


----------



## munchkinpie

i now have pinterest.


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> I did cringe a bit when he tried to wake him up but what a gorgeous kitten :001_wub: I think the boy just really loves him.


Oh he loves him very much!

Being a Siamese, the kitten knew that they wanted him awake for the video but pretended to sleep


----------



## Alisa25

AHHHHH! THE BREEDER REPLIED! AND I HAD A PHONE CONVO WITH THEM! 

Now officially in contact/will be kept in the loop about possible kittens coming in the new year.  

EXCITEMENT!!!!!!!!! :w00t::w00t::w00t:

Soon I will be joining the ranks of you meezer slaves!


----------



## Aurelie

Alisa25 said:


> AHHHHH! THE BREEDER REPLIED! AND I HAD A PHONE CONVO WITH THEM!
> 
> Now officially in contact/will be kept in the loop about possible kittens coming in the new year.
> 
> EXCITEMENT!!!!!!!!! :w00t::w00t::w00t:
> 
> Soon I will be joining the ranks of you meezer slaves!


How exciting! Feel free to pm me the breeders prefix so I can be really nosey . Do you have any preferences for colour or gender yet?


----------



## JordanRose

Alisa25 said:


> AHHHHH! THE BREEDER REPLIED! AND I HAD A PHONE CONVO WITH THEM!
> 
> Now officially in contact/will be kept in the loop about possible kittens coming in the new year.
> 
> EXCITEMENT!!!!!!!!! :w00t::w00t::w00t:
> 
> Soon I will be joining the ranks of you meezer slaves!


How very exciting!!! 

Will this be your first go at Meezer slavedom? Forget everything you know about cats and basically, you have a Siamese :lol:

Those ideas about cats being aloof and unassuming; independent and easy-going- they go straight out of the window! (In a good way!!!!). I would also like to know this mystery breeder


----------



## Alisa25

Aurelie said:


> How exciting! Feel free to pm me the breeders prefix so I can be really nosey . Do you have any preferences for colour or gender yet?


Will do haha! 

And well I would love boys and red and choc points. But I said they're just suggestions. Character and meeting the cuties will be more important tbh. 

JordanRose - haha! That's what I love about them most!  And yep first time meezer slave here! Oh boy.. 

I'm not sure if I can put breeder names on here - I will PM it to you guys tomorrow. 

AHHHHH MEEZERS!!!!


----------



## munchkinpie

pm me too im nosey


----------



## munchkinpie

is it b****o


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> AHHHHH! THE BREEDER REPLIED! AND I HAD A PHONE CONVO WITH THEM!
> 
> Now officially in contact/will be kept in the loop about possible kittens coming in the new year.
> 
> EXCITEMENT!!!!!!!!! :w00t::w00t::w00t:
> 
> Soon I will be joining the ranks of you meezer slaves!


Woohoo!! :thumbup:
Oh your life will never be the same again! 

I know the breeder :aureola:

I love a good kitten diary  B.......................


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Woohoo!! :thumbup:
> Oh your life will never be the same again!
> 
> I know the breeder :aureola:
> 
> I love a good kitten diary  B.......................


I do too! I was chuffed, as they are about the best you can get in the UK which means a very well cared for and happy kitten for Alisa :thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn

Would this breeder be B*********** of Bolton?


----------



## Aurelie

munchkinpie said:


> is it b****o


Is that the one in Cornwall? Lovely cats.


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> Woohoo!! :thumbup:
> Oh your life will never be the same again!
> 
> I know the breeder :aureola:
> 
> I love a good kitten diary  B.......................


Haha! How very subtle...


----------



## Alisa25

JordanRose said:


> I do too! I was chuffed, as they are about the best you can get in the UK which means a very well cared for and happy kitten for Alisa :thumbup:


Awww you're so nice!!!  And yes - I am so excited!


----------



## Alisa25

lymorelynn said:


> Would this breeder be B*********** of Bolton?


Ermmmm......


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Ermmmm......


We meezer slaves are just as nosey as our masters


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> We meezer slaves are just as nosey as our masters


Hehe.. Well pets are supposed to resemble their owners. XD

Oh and I believe I am going to upset a lot of meezer people on here - I am not getting my two till probably January onwards (reason - I wanted to take 2 weeks off work for when the babies come to get them settled etc, and can't do that till the New Year...  ), SO no photos of meezer babies till much later you guys! I'm so sorry please don't hit me lol!

(btw the breeder has kittens now - you have no idea how tempting that was haha!)


----------



## JordanRose

Alisa25 said:


> Awww you're so nice!!!  And yes - I am so excited!


I'm not surprised!

Honestly, I had that niggling 'I hope she's picked a good breeder' thought in my mind so as soon as I saw your message I was so pleased! :thumbup:

As I've already said. He is the best of the best- you will not go wrong with a kitten from there. They will have had everything they need to be socialised correctly, protected from disease and if you're looking to show (although I know not everyone is)- he is fantastic in that respect, too! 



Alisa25 said:


> Hehe.. Well pets are supposed to resemble their owners. XD
> 
> Oh and I believe I am going to upset a lot of meezer people on here - I am not getting my two till probably January onwards (reason - I wanted to take 2 weeks off work for when the babies come to get them settled etc, and can't do that till the New Year...  ), SO no photos of meezer babies till much later you guys! I'm so sorry please don't hit me lol!
> 
> (btw the breeder has kittens now - you have no idea how tempting that was haha!)


Plenty of time to plan then! 

January would be the earliest I'd be looking at for a new addition too. It's all Mum dependent, though. (I haven't got the permission yet!  )


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Hehe.. Well pets are supposed to resemble their owners. XD
> 
> Oh and I believe I am going to upset a lot of meezer people on here - I am not getting my two till probably January onwards (reason - I wanted to take 2 weeks off work for when the babies come to get them settled etc, and can't do that till the New Year...  ), SO no photos of meezer babies till much later you guys! I'm so sorry please don't hit me lol!
> 
> (btw the breeder has kittens now - you have no idea how tempting that was haha!)


This is when i thought you'd get them! It will fly by and once you visit, you'll feel like their yours! 
How exciting!! :thumbup:

Oh and Diaries with pics! start from newborn


----------



## MollyMilo

Has anyone ever typed the word 'Siamese' into amazon 

I want everything


----------



## lymorelynn

I have Siamese saved on my favourite searches on ebay


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> I have Siamese saved on my favourite searches on ebay


Don't give me ideas


----------



## Alisa25

JordanRose said:


> I'm not surprised!
> 
> Honestly, I had that niggling 'I hope she's picked a good breeder' thought in my mind so as soon as I saw your message I was so pleased! :thumbup:
> 
> As I've already said. He is the best of the best- you will not go wrong with a kitten from there. They will have had everything they need to be socialised correctly, protected from disease and if you're looking to show (although I know not everyone is)- he is fantastic in that respect, too!
> 
> Plenty of time to plan then!
> 
> January would be the earliest I'd be looking at for a new addition too. It's all Mum dependent, though. (I haven't got the permission yet!  )


Yep - lots of planning and BUYING CAT STUFF will ensue soon. :thumbup:
Oh really?  What colour/gender would you prefer?


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> This is when i thought you'd get them! It will fly by and once you visit, you'll feel like their yours!
> How exciting!! :thumbup:
> Oh and Diaries with pics! start from newborn


I seriously cant wait!!!  Hehe definitely start with newborn. AHHHH KITTENS! 

Are you ready for Miss Millie Pooh's arrival btw? Excited?


----------



## lymorelynn

I've bought all sorts of things that way MM  Currently have a calender by Suzanne le Good on watch :thumbup:


----------



## JordanRose

Alisa25 said:


> Yep - lots of planning and BUYING CAT STUFF will ensue soon. :thumbup:
> Oh really?  What colour/gender would you prefer?


I'm looking at Ragdolls, not Siamese- Spooks has lived with Siamese before and found it very stressful, he needs a nice calm companion.

I'm not fussed about gender or colour either, I just need the right temperament for Spooky. That's the priority. (Although I'm secretly- or not so secretly- hankering for a seal mitted boy  )


----------



## Alisa25

JordanRose said:


> I'm looking at Ragdolls, not Siamese- Spooks has lived with Siamese before and found it very stressful, he needs a nice calm companion.
> 
> I'm not fussed about gender or colour either, I just need the right temperament for Spooky. That's the priority. (Although I'm secretly- or not so secretly- hankering for a seal mitted boy  )


Awww poor Spookington! Its just so he can hog all the limelight i bet! 

And lol colours are not a priority for me either - but same I secretly do want certain (red and choc points) colours...


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> I seriously cant wait!!!  Hehe definitely start with newborn. AHHHH KITTENS!
> 
> Are you ready for Miss Millie Pooh's arrival btw? Excited?


Not at all ready!

Bruno first


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> I'm looking at Ragdolls, not Siamese- Spooks has lived with Siamese before and found it very stressful, he needs a nice calm companion.
> 
> I'm not fussed about gender or colour either, I just need the right temperament for Spooky. That's the priority. (Although I'm secretly- or not so secretly- hankering for a seal mitted boy  )


Oh very handsome!! :001_wub: :001_wub:

How is Spooks coping with your new work schedule?


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Awww poor Spookington! Its just so he can hog all the limelight i bet!
> 
> And lol colours are not a priority for me either - but same I secretly do want certain (red and choc points) colours...


Colours are very important 

Did you see the link with the different colour personalities?


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> Colours are very important
> 
> Did you see the link with the different colour personalities?


Yep... 

And I really want a choccie! Mischief and all!


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Yep...
> 
> And I really want a choccie! Mischief and all!


You're ready


----------



## Aurelie

Unfortunately poor Bruno has had a reaction to his second vaccinations, he has a runny eye and has gone off his food completely so it looks as though I will be collecting him next week instead of Sunday. Fingers crossed the little guy feels better soon.


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Unfortunately poor Bruno has had a reaction to his second vaccinations, he has a runny eye and has gone off his food completely so it looks as though I will be collecting him next week instead of Sunday. Fingers crossed the little guy feels better soon.


Oh how disappointing for you all Aurelie  poor baby too 

Fingers crossed Bruno perks up soon. Did his siblings have similar reactions?


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Oh how disappointing for you all Aurelie  poor baby too
> 
> Fingers crossed Bruno perks up soon. Did his siblings have similar reactions?


Thanks MM - I hadn't thought to ask that, to be honest I assumed it must be quite a common thing as babies often run a bit of a temp after vaccinations too. I hope it's nothing major, I need to speak to her later anyway so I will ask.


----------



## MollyMilo

Bruno will perk up, give him some calpol like we do for babies 

Millie had her first vaccinations last week which included the leukeamia. I don't usually do the leukaemia. Will Milo have to have it before Millie comes home as she's due for second lot just before. Is it live? 
I don't like the Leukaemia, my vet told me it's the most risky!!


----------



## Ringypie

Alisa25 said:


> Yep...
> 
> And I really want a choccie! Mischief and all!


Chocolates are norty our house is ruled by one!


----------



## Ringypie

Aurelie said:


> Unfortunately poor Bruno has had a reaction to his second vaccinations, he has a runny eye and has gone off his food completely so it looks as though I will be collecting him next week instead of Sunday. Fingers crossed the little guy feels better soon.


Poor Bruno I do hope that he is feeling better soon. What a shame - waiting is horrible.


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> *Bruno will perk up, give him some calpol like we do for babies *
> 
> Millie had her first vaccinations last week which included the leukeamia. I don't usually do the leukaemia. Will Milo have to have it before Millie comes home as she's due for second lot just before. Is it live?
> I don't like the Leukaemia, my vet told me it's the most risky!!


Just to point out - please, please don't ever consider this  Calpol contains paracetamol which is toxic to cats.
I don't think you need to worry about getting Milo vaccinated against leukemia.


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Just to point out - please, please don't ever consider this  Calpol contains paracetamol which is toxic to cats.
> I don't think you need to worry about getting Milo vaccinated against leukemia.


Haha don't worry, just a little Joke, being a nnu nurse long term babies are often there for their first and second vaccines, we have shares in calpol


----------



## JordanRose

Aurelie said:


> Unfortunately poor Bruno has had a reaction to his second vaccinations, he has a runny eye and has gone off his food completely so it looks as though I will be collecting him next week instead of Sunday. Fingers crossed the little guy feels better soon.


Oh, that's a shame  Hope he perks up soon!



MollyMilo said:


> Oh very handsome!! :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> How is Spooks coping with your new work schedule?


He's okay...ish. He's being a lot noisier when I get home and very, very clingy. Eating well (though not as much as he has been doing) and seems okay in himself. However, I came home to lots of fur at the top of the stairs today, and a very scruffy cat. He's started fur plucking again  I don't know if it's a separation anxiety thing as he goes through phases but I think it's probably linked.

It's been really hard to leave him in the mornings. His big blue eyes look like they're going to weep at any moment :cryin:


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Oh, that's a shame  Hope he perks up soon!
> 
> He's okay...ish. He's being a lot noisier when I get home and very, very clingy. Eating well (though not as much as he has been doing) and seems okay in himself. However, I came home to lots of fur at the top of the stairs today, and a very scruffy cat. He's started fur plucking again  I don't know if it's a separation anxiety thing as he goes through phases but I think it's probably linked.
> 
> It's been really hard to leave him in the mornings. His big blue eyes look like they're going to weep at any moment :cryin:


Oh no spooks!! Don't do that to your lovely fur  
Sounds like the weekend has just come in time.

Lots of cuddles for the handsome chap :001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Oh no spooks!! Don't do that to your lovely fur
> Sounds like the weekend has just come in time.
> 
> Lots of cuddles for the handsome chap :001_wub:


I used my firm voice with him when I saw it and told him I wasn't impressed.

I swear he understands, as he looked really sorry


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> I used my firm voice with him when I saw it and told him I wasn't impressed.
> 
> I swear he understands, as he looked really sorry


He understands, bless him :001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> He understands, bless him :001_wub:


He does! Needless to say, he got a great big hug after his firm telling off.

He's such a state, bless him. I've accepted his various issues, though- they're part of who he is and I love him with all my heart, warts and all :001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose

Just posted this on Carly's thread but here it is again. You'll all be able to define with it, I'm sure!

[youtube_browser]OGIc754nVY0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Aurelie

Sorry to hear that the handsome Spooks has been at his fur again JR, I'm sure he'll adjust in time. How is your lovely new job going?


----------



## JordanRose

Aurelie said:


> Sorry to hear that the handsome Spooks has been at his fur again JR, I'm sure he'll adjust in time. How is your lovely new job going?


I hope he does! I hate to think of him as unhappy 

My job's going well, thanks! Really enjoying it so far as it's different everyday  (I do have to support a student doing Engineering on Thursdays, though. Degree level maths and engineering is totally mind-boggling! :yikes: )


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> I hope he does! I hate to think of him as unhappy
> 
> My job's going well, thanks! Really enjoying it so far as it's different everyday  (I do have to support a student doing Engineering on Thursdays, though. Degree level maths and engineering is totally mind-boggling! :yikes: )


Blimey!!


----------



## Lunabuma

We are Orientals in the middle of the night. Caught in the act!

We are Orientals in middle of the night - YouTube

[youtube_browser]Ug91JFaIDCY[/youtube_browser]


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> We are Orientals in the middle of the night. Caught in the act!
> 
> We are Orientals in middle of the night - YouTube
> 
> [youtube_browser]Ug91JFaIDCY[/youtube_browser]


I love that!!! Oh they are so naughty :thumbup:


----------



## munchkinpie

Moose


----------



## Lunabuma

MollyMilo said:


> I love that!!! Oh they are so naughty :thumbup:


DH was away for the weekend and so I let them sleep with me the little b00gers. Its just proof of their random mischief.

....I believe I may have falsely claimed at some point on this forum not to have any cat ornaments at all and have just realised I am in denial as there is one on the vid! Whoops.


----------



## lymorelynn

Oozing with mischief  I love the point in the video when they look as if they are about to be discovered in mid-naughtiness :aureola:


----------



## CharlieChaplin

I had a lovely chat with as Siamese yesterday at the show. He said he wanted me to take him home! He really did


----------



## Ringypie

I love that video - so much mischief!

Here's my little bundle of mischief helping himself to a drink.....


----------



## MollyMilo

2 weeks!! :thumbup1:

Aurelie have you heard how your little guy is and more importantly when you can collect him?


----------



## Aurelie

Lunabuma said:


> We are Orientals in the middle of the night. Caught in the act!
> 
> We are Orientals in middle of the night - YouTube
> 
> [youtube_browser]Ug91JFaIDCY[/youtube_browser]


I love this - naughty pair


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> 2 weeks!! :thumbup1:
> 
> Aurelie have you heard how your little guy is and more importantly when you can collect him?


two weeks! How exciting!!!!!

He is a lot better thanks MM - playing, eating and putting some weight back on so I am hopeful that he will be able to come home this weekend - please cross fingers and toes 

His little safe room is VERY ready and now has homemade get well soon cards stuck to the door at five year old height!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> two weeks! How exciting!!!!!
> 
> He is a lot better thanks MM - playing, eating and putting some weight back on so I am hopeful that he will be able to come home this weekend - please cross fingers and toes
> 
> His little safe room is VERY ready and now has homemade get well soon cards stuck to the door at five year old height!


I have everything crossed!! Aww bless N xx


----------



## rose

A piccie of Billy and Monty, Gino wouldn't sit with them,


----------



## Ringypie

As well as the typical Siamese chatter, Parsnip has a phenomenally loud purr. He seems to have 2 different purrs, normal relatively quiet bubbling purr and ridiculously loud extravagant purr where it's hard to hold a conversation if he's on your lap. 

What about everyone else? Do your Siameses purr quietly or do they sound like mini tractors?


----------



## Ringypie

Aurelie said:


> two weeks! How exciting!!!!!
> 
> He is a lot better thanks MM - playing, eating and putting some weight back on so I am hopeful that he will be able to come home this weekend - please cross fingers and toes
> 
> His little safe room is VERY ready and now has homemade get well soon cards stuck to the door at five year old height!


Ooh is it this weekend?

MM is Millie coming home the following weekend?


----------



## Hanwombat

There are some very beautiful Siamese kitties on this thread <3


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> Ooh is it this weekend?
> 
> MM is Millie coming home the following weekend?


She's home a week on Monday! I have managed to get that mon,tues and wed off work too and just in Thursday and Sunday 

So excited!! The breeder has emailed me and said Millie now weighs 1.55kg! She'll be at Molly's 4kg in no time  breeder said she's a lovely sweet snuggle monster and is going to send me some more photos


----------



## lymorelynn

So exciting these kittens coming home








I've had a fat lump lying across my hands - hard to type but I can feel little ones wriggling  :001_wub: She's now taken herself off to her blanket on the back of the sofa while Mai Tai is curled up next to me


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> So exciting these kittens coming home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a fat lump lying across my hands - hard to type but I can feel little ones wriggling  :001_wub: She's now taken herself off to her blanket on the back of the sofa while Mai Tai is curled up next to me


Not long now for Pasha!!! 
Weekly photo?


----------



## Aurelie

Ringypie said:


> Ooh is it this weekend?
> 
> MM is Millie coming home the following weekend?


Sunday


----------



## korrok

Hi all. 

A few weeks ago we adopted a mother & son pair of Siamese cats, Shanti and Teemo. Shanti is 3 years old and a seal tortie point, Teemo is a 1 year old seal point. Both came from a difficult background and were very troubled when they arrived here, but just a month on they are doing so well and ruling the roost!

I thought I'd share a few photos of them. 
































































Teemo still gets very scared of guests and sometimes of my boyfriend (who is at home much less than me due to long work hours) since he was treated very cruelly. Shanti is a little bruiser though who now marches around like a princess! Both very sweet and cuddly, and with lungs like bellows. Thankfully my family cats as a teenager were part Oriental so I was well aware of what to expect with the noise!

Amazingly, Shanti is so much like our old cat Vivienne (who is 18 now and still with my dad), Teemo is so much like her son Spitz (my baby who passed away quite young when I was 16 - and the reason I never had the heart to take another cat till now). Astounding. It's like destiny. :001_wub:


----------



## simplysardonic

Your cats are gorgeous Korrok, they've certainly landed on their paws with you 


I currently have Phoenix sprawled across my lap, can't move an inch in case she slides off


----------



## gorgeous

Gorgeous kitties...stunning infact. I do love admiring your beautiful siamese cats....more piccies would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## MollyMilo

korrok said:


> Hi all.
> 
> A few weeks ago we adopted a mother & son pair of Siamese cats, Shanti and Teemo. Shanti is 3 years old and a seal tortie point, Teemo is a 1 year old seal point. Both came from a difficult background and were very troubled when they arrived here, but just a month on they are doing so well and ruling the roost!
> 
> I thought I'd share a few photos of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teemo still gets very scared of guests and sometimes of my boyfriend (who is at home much less than me due to long work hours) since he was treated very cruelly. Shanti is a little bruiser though who now marches around like a princess! Both very sweet and cuddly, and with lungs like bellows. Thankfully my family cats as a teenager were part Oriental so I was well aware of what to expect with the noise!
> 
> Amazingly, Shanti is so much like our old cat Vivienne (who is 18 now and still with my dad), Teemo is so much like her son Spitz (my baby who passed away quite young when I was 16 - and the reason I never had the heart to take another cat till now). Astounding. It's like destiny. :001_wub:


Both very very beautiful :001_wub: :001_wub:

Welcome to our little group


----------



## Lunabuma

korrok said:


> Hi all.
> 
> A few weeks ago we adopted a mother & son pair of Siamese cats, Shanti and Teemo. Shanti is 3 years old and a seal tortie point, Teemo is a 1 year old seal point. Both came from a difficult background and were very troubled when they arrived here, but just a month on they are doing so well and ruling the roost!
> 
> I thought I'd share a few photos of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teemo still gets very scared of guests and sometimes of my boyfriend (who is at home much less than me due to long work hours) since he was treated very cruelly. Shanti is a little bruiser though who now marches around like a princess! Both very sweet and cuddly, and with lungs like bellows. Thankfully my family cats as a teenager were part Oriental so I was well aware of what to expect with the noise!
> 
> Amazingly, Shanti is so much like our old cat Vivienne (who is 18 now and still with my dad), Teemo is so much like her son Spitz (my baby who passed away quite young when I was 16 - and the reason I never had the heart to take another cat till now). Astounding. It's like destiny. :001_wub:


Welcome, Welcome!! Its wonderful that you have adopted rescue Siamese, they are truely gorgeous. :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

I love tortie points especially. They look very at home already!


----------



## Lunabuma

Ringypie said:


> As well as the typical Siamese chatter, Parsnip has a phenomenally loud purr. He seems to have 2 different purrs, normal relatively quiet bubbling purr and ridiculously loud extravagant purr where it's hard to hold a conversation if he's on your lap.
> 
> What about everyone else? Do your Siameses purr quietly or do they sound like mini tractors?


Luna purrs so much she sounds like she is blowing bubbles .. Ziggy purrs so much and loudly that he makes himself cough (usually involves the smell of chicken)!


----------



## Bobbee

I love all the photos of your cats.

This is our Chocolate Point Siamese - Coco


----------



## Bobbee

And another ......


----------



## gorgeous

Oh wow! They are just stunning....thank you!


----------



## MollyMilo

Bobbee said:


> And another ......


Coco!! Where have you been hiding!!! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose

Lovely to see some newcomers to our little community! What beautiful additions to the thread! :001_wub:

Here's a couple of Spooky 





He's struggling to come to terms with the new working schedule  He's got bald patches from the fur plucking and hasn't been eating nearly as well as he has been.

He's also become excessively clingy when I get in the house but then is quite distant once he's got over the initial 'I'm so glad to see you' stage. He's been much more playful though, which is a positive I guess- although it seems to be a method of him venting his frustration as beforehand, he'll be quite bitey and swipey with me.

I'm sure he'll get used to it in time but I feel terrible leaving him alone!


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Lovely to see some newcomers to our little community! What beautiful additions to the thread! :001_wub:
> 
> Here's a couple of Spooky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's struggling to come to terms with the new working schedule  He's got bald patches from the fur plucking and hasn't been eating nearly as well as he has been.
> 
> He's also become excessively clingy when I get in the house but then is quite distant once he's got over the initial 'I'm so glad to see you' stage. He's been much more playful though, which is a positive I guess- although it seems to be a method of him venting his frustration as beforehand, he'll be quite bitey and swipey with me.
> 
> I'm sure he'll get used to it in time but I feel terrible leaving him alone!


January will soon be upon us! Is your raggies birth imminent?

Pooks looks fantastic :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Haven't posted my gorgeous young man for a while 



















Love him :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> January will soon be upon us! Is your raggies birth imminent?
> 
> Pooks looks fantastic :001_wub: :001_wub:


There you again with the 'Pooks' :lol:

I've not been asking for updates re. Raggie birth as I don't want to make her think I'm definitely looking at a January baby.

It would be nice, and I do think it'd do him a world of good, but Mum's still not convinced :mad2:


----------



## Lunabuma

MollyMilo said:


> Haven't posted my gorgeous young man for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love him :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


Such a handsome and long! boy. :001_wub:


----------



## Lunabuma

JordanRose said:


> Lovely to see some newcomers to our little community! What beautiful additions to the thread! :001_wub:
> 
> Here's a couple of Spooky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's struggling to come to terms with the new working schedule  He's got bald patches from the fur plucking and hasn't been eating nearly as well as he has been.
> 
> He's also become excessively clingy when I get in the house but then is quite distant once he's got over the initial 'I'm so glad to see you' stage. He's been much more playful though, which is a positive I guess- although it seems to be a method of him venting his frustration as beforehand, he'll be quite bitey and swipey with me.
> 
> I'm sure he'll get used to it in time but I feel terrible leaving him alone!


Poor Spookydoo, I'm sure he'll adjust to you being away a bit more.

Luna has nibbled her fur from the tops of her back legs too. I've never seen her do it or found any fur anyway.


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> There you again with the 'Pooks' :lol:
> 
> I've not been asking for updates re. Raggie birth as I don't want to make her think I'm definitely looking at a January baby.
> 
> It would be nice, and I do think it'd do him a world of good, but Mum's still not convinced :mad2:


It's my predictive text  sorry S P O O K Y  

Can your mum see how distressed spooky is?


----------



## Aurelie

Korrok your cats are gorgeous, lovely to hear that they have found a home together that they are so happy in.


----------



## Aurelie

Bobbee said:


> And another ......


What a boy! Those eyes are so blue :001_wub:


----------



## Aurelie

Poor old Spooks, I hope he adjusts soon


----------



## JordanRose

Lunabuma said:


> Poor Spookydoo, I'm sure he'll adjust to you being away a bit more.
> 
> Luna has nibbled her fur from the tops of her back legs too. I've never seen her do it or found any fur anyway.


Aren't they weird?!  She maybe eats hers. Spooks leaves fur dotted around in clumps- normally outside my bedroom or at the top of the stairs. It's a very real statement of 'I'm annoyed'.



MollyMilo said:


> It's my predictive text  sorry S P O O K Y
> 
> Can your mum see how distressed spooky is?


I don't think so! I said he seems unsettled and she didn't say anything 



Aurelie said:


> Poor old Spooks, I hope he adjusts soon


Me too! I'm sure he will in time, I'm just a worrier!


----------



## Notnowbernard

Had to share... Bernard is seriously unimpressed with next doors kittens!


----------



## Aurelie

Notnowbernard said:


> Had to share... Bernard is seriously unimpressed with next doors kittens!


He doesn't look very pleased to see them! I bet they liked him though


----------



## lymorelynn

So lovely to see these new meezers joining us - Korrok your two are beautiful and it's wonderful to see neglected Siamese getting a second chance in life ( I had two rescue girls many years ago and they brought so much happiness) Bobbee your little chocolate point Coco is adorable - you do know choccies are the naughtiest don't you 
As always Jordan, Spooks looks so handsome :001_wub: Good luck with talking your mum round - as a mum I know you have a job on your hands  I hope he settles with your new work schedule soon.
I had to laugh at Bernard's bottle brush tail


----------



## Lunabuma

Notnowbernard said:


> Had to share... Bernard is seriously unimpressed with next doors kittens!


Bernard the drama queen :lol: "how very dare kittens of an inferior species exist!!"


----------



## Lunabuma

Bobbee said:


> I love all the photos of your cats.
> 
> This is our Chocolate Point Siamese - Coco


Well hello Bobbee and Coco


----------



## MollyMilo

Notnowbernard said:


> Had to share... Bernard is seriously unimpressed with next doors kittens!


Oh :lol: what's he going to think of the baby!


----------



## Notnowbernard

Haha LB, I did think his thoughts were "eurgh, mogs"! Next doors kittens are so cute, little black and white balls of fluff. Bernard is just threatened because they've out-cuted him! 

Yes MM, I am slightly concerned about that! He's been acting very stressed recently and unfortunately, he takes it all out on poor Rosie. I think some pet remedy / zylkene might be on the cards soon.


----------



## MollyMilo

Notnowbernard said:


> Haha LB, I did think his thoughts were "eurgh, mogs"! Next doors kittens are so cute, little black and white balls of fluff. Bernard is just threatened because they've out-cuted him!
> 
> Yes MM, I am slightly concerned about that! He's been acting very stressed recently and unfortunately, he takes it all out on poor Rosie. I think some pet remedy / zylkene might be on the cards soon.


He'll be ok, perhaps he's just going through a phase.

Don't worry Bernard nothing out cutes you!! Handsome boy :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## korrok

Thanks all for the warm welcome! 



Lunabuma said:


> Welcome, Welcome!! Its wonderful that you have adopted rescue Siamese, they are truely gorgeous. :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> I love tortie points especially. They look very at home already!


Actually I have to admit that the cats were not "supposed" to be rescue cats. We had discussed for about a year that we would get a cat after moving (last December) and suddenly in August our situation was good for it, and we had some extra funds around, so it was time! I made a difficult decision to get a Siamese, because I've always had rescue animals (now just my 10 year old dog who's been with me since he was a pup) and I felt rather guilty for going that route - but I had always adored the breed so much. Well, we searched around for some time, looked at kittens, then found out about a lady who was rehoming these two - seperately. I just had a feeling that wasn't meant to happen. The lady seemed genuine enough, but when we went to get them, we had not been prepared for the situation we encountered.  We thought we were just going to hand over some money and purchase the cats - we didn't know that they would be in bad shape.

We were informed that Teemo had been "gotten hold of" by children and tortured, we saw him treated cruelly in the house by the owner (dragged around by a leg or tail, grabbed with a garbage-picker thing as he ran away from her), we were told (laughing) by the owner that her small dog liked to take him in its mouth and drag him around/shake him like a toy, his foot was injured where the dog has ruined his toe (it still may need amputation, he's on antibiotics right now). Shanti was not in such a terrified skinny state, but her coat condition was horrible - I described it to my boyfriend as "she feels like a wee old jack russel dog" - and the vet said she'd obviously been used to have litter after litter of kittens. We did pay the woman for them. I really rather resent that. But at the same time I'm glad we just took them away and got them into a nice home. Especially as she was happy to sell them seperately when they are so EXTREMELY bonded.

Sorry if that's a long sad story! But though it was a shock for us, we fell in love with the pair of them instantly, and they have been so much happier in recent weeks than when we saw them in their old house - especially Teemo.


----------



## oliviarussian

korrok said:


> Sorry if that's a long sad story! But though it was a shock for us, we fell in love with the pair of them instantly, and they have been so much happier in recent weeks than when we saw them in their old house - especially Teemo.


Bless you for getting them out of that hell hole.... Sounds like they have now fallen on their paws and can look forward to a life of love and pampering!


----------



## lymorelynn

Oh my goodness Korrok - I am so horrified by the conditions you 'rescued' your lovely Siamese from  I wish you all the joy they bring you and hope they are going to be very happy with you now.


----------



## Lunabuma

korrok said:


> Thanks all for the warm welcome!
> 
> Actually I have to admit that the cats were not "supposed" to be rescue cats. We had discussed for about a year that we would get a cat after moving (last December) and suddenly in August our situation was good for it, and we had some extra funds around, so it was time! I made a difficult decision to get a Siamese, because I've always had rescue animals (now just my 10 year old dog who's been with me since he was a pup) and I felt rather guilty for going that route - but I had always adored the breed so much. Well, we searched around for some time, looked at kittens, then found out about a lady who was rehoming these two - seperately. I just had a feeling that wasn't meant to happen. The lady seemed genuine enough, but when we went to get them, we had not been prepared for the situation we encountered.  We thought we were just going to hand over some money and purchase the cats - we didn't know that they would be in bad shape.
> 
> We were informed that Teemo had been "gotten hold of" by children and tortured, we saw him treated cruelly in the house by the owner (dragged around by a leg or tail, grabbed with a garbage-picker thing as he ran away from her), we were told (laughing) by the owner that her small dog liked to take him in its mouth and drag him around/shake him like a toy, his foot was injured where the dog has ruined his toe (it still may need amputation, he's on antibiotics right now). Shanti was not in such a terrified skinny state, but her coat condition was horrible - I described it to my boyfriend as "she feels like a wee old jack russel dog" - and the vet said she'd obviously been used to have litter after litter of kittens. We did pay the woman for them. I really rather resent that. But at the same time I'm glad we just took them away and got them into a nice home. Especially as she was happy to sell them seperately when they are so EXTREMELY bonded.
> 
> Sorry if that's a long sad story! But though it was a shock for us, we fell in love with the pair of them instantly, and they have been so much happier in recent weeks than when we saw them in their old house - especially Teemo.


Oh my days, you really did rescue them! I know its bad for any cat to be mistreated but to do it to a Siamese when they are so needy, trusting and loving


----------



## MollyMilo

korrok said:


> Thanks all for the warm welcome!
> 
> Actually I have to admit that the cats were not "supposed" to be rescue cats. We had discussed for about a year that we would get a cat after moving (last December) and suddenly in August our situation was good for it, and we had some extra funds around, so it was time! I made a difficult decision to get a Siamese, because I've always had rescue animals (now just my 10 year old dog who's been with me since he was a pup) and I felt rather guilty for going that route - but I had always adored the breed so much. Well, we searched around for some time, looked at kittens, then found out about a lady who was rehoming these two - seperately. I just had a feeling that wasn't meant to happen. The lady seemed genuine enough, but when we went to get them, we had not been prepared for the situation we encountered.  We thought we were just going to hand over some money and purchase the cats - we didn't know that they would be in bad shape.
> 
> We were informed that Teemo had been "gotten hold of" by children and tortured, we saw him treated cruelly in the house by the owner (dragged around by a leg or tail, grabbed with a garbage-picker thing as he ran away from her), we were told (laughing) by the owner that her small dog liked to take him in its mouth and drag him around/shake him like a toy, his foot was injured where the dog has ruined his toe (it still may need amputation, he's on antibiotics right now). Shanti was not in such a terrified skinny state, but her coat condition was horrible - I described it to my boyfriend as "she feels like a wee old jack russel dog" - and the vet said she'd obviously been used to have litter after litter of kittens. We did pay the woman for them. I really rather resent that. But at the same time I'm glad we just took them away and got them into a nice home. Especially as she was happy to sell them seperately when they are so EXTREMELY bonded.
> 
> Sorry if that's a long sad story! But though it was a shock for us, we fell in love with the pair of them instantly, and they have been so much happier in recent weeks than when we saw them in their old house - especially Teemo.


Oh korrock!  what an awful situation to find

Bless you for saving these beautiful cats. They certainly look very content with the comfort and love you are providing now xx


----------



## inkymoggy

Can some almost-meezers get in on this lovely homely thread? <: I've always had siamese cats, right from when I was very young - my parents had a beautiful tabby point called Arnie, then came Jasmine and Zorro the chocolate and seal rescues (Jasmine had a lovely applehead and Zorro was the wedgiest face I'd ever seen on a cat, so different!), then when Zorro passed away we acquired Yodi the lilac and when it was Jasmine's time to go we brought in Kai the chocolate - beautiful the lot! However my parents had to split and my father remarried (he kept the cats as they were used to the house and my brother and I stayed there most) to a lovely stepmum... who was deathly allergic to cats. 

We had to give the boys away almost 6 years ago now, and I've missed them ever since. They're happy and healthy (if a little podgy) - picture attached of them in their new home taken two months ago. A huge HUGE farm where they terrorize the barn cats and have the run of the house and land.

So now I've moved out, have a little flat of my own and no allergies I'd started looking for a siamese to keep me company while drawing - stumbled upon one kitten, free to good home, naughty siamese mother escaped while calling and had shenanigans with the local HUGE tomcat.

He's got the right face and the right voice and everything, just missing the colour gene and is a little fluffier.. I've converted my boyfriend from a dog man into a thorough 'I like cats now, lets get a bigger place so we can have more'. With the condition that I get to choose the breed. I think we all know what direction that is headed!

So.. a big hello from us and Eddy the mix c:


----------



## Aurelie

korrok said:


> Thanks all for the warm welcome!
> 
> Actually I have to admit that the cats were not "supposed" to be rescue cats. We had discussed for about a year that we would get a cat after moving (last December) and suddenly in August our situation was good for it, and we had some extra funds around, so it was time! I made a difficult decision to get a Siamese, because I've always had rescue animals (now just my 10 year old dog who's been with me since he was a pup) and I felt rather guilty for going that route - but I had always adored the breed so much. Well, we searched around for some time, looked at kittens, then found out about a lady who was rehoming these two - seperately. I just had a feeling that wasn't meant to happen. The lady seemed genuine enough, but when we went to get them, we had not been prepared for the situation we encountered.  We thought we were just going to hand over some money and purchase the cats - we didn't know that they would be in bad shape.
> 
> We were informed that Teemo had been "gotten hold of" by children and tortured, we saw him treated cruelly in the house by the owner (dragged around by a leg or tail, grabbed with a garbage-picker thing as he ran away from her), we were told (laughing) by the owner that her small dog liked to take him in its mouth and drag him around/shake him like a toy, his foot was injured where the dog has ruined his toe (it still may need amputation, he's on antibiotics right now). Shanti was not in such a terrified skinny state, but her coat condition was horrible - I described it to my boyfriend as "she feels like a wee old jack russel dog" - and the vet said she'd obviously been used to have litter after litter of kittens. We did pay the woman for them. I really rather resent that. But at the same time I'm glad we just took them away and got them into a nice home. Especially as she was happy to sell them seperately when they are so EXTREMELY bonded.
> 
> Sorry if that's a long sad story! But though it was a shock for us, we fell in love with the pair of them instantly, and they have been so much happier in recent weeks than when we saw them in their old house - especially Teemo.


That's awful - some people really are horrendous. Great that they have now got such a happy home with you.


----------



## lymorelynn

inkymoggy said:


> Can some almost-meezers get in on this lovely homely thread? <: I've always had siamese cats, right from when I was very young - my parents had a beautiful tabby point called Arnie, then came Jasmine and Zorro the chocolate and seal rescues (Jasmine had a lovely applehead and Zorro was the wedgiest face I'd ever seen on a cat, so different!), then when Zorro passed away we acquired Yodi the lilac and when it was Jasmine's time to go we brought in Kai the chocolate - beautiful the lot! However my parents had to split and my father remarried (he kept the cats as they were used to the house and my brother and I stayed there most) to a lovely stepmum... who was deathly allergic to cats.
> 
> We had to give the boys away almost 6 years ago now, and I've missed them ever since. They're happy and healthy (if a little podgy) - picture attached of them in their new home taken two months ago. A huge HUGE farm where they terrorize the barn cats and have the run of the house and land.
> 
> So now I've moved out, have a little flat of my own and no allergies I'd started looking for a siamese to keep me company while drawing - stumbled upon one kitten, free to good home, naughty siamese mother escaped while calling and had shenanigans with the local HUGE tomcat.
> 
> He's got the right face and the right voice and everything, just missing the colour gene and is a little fluffier.. I've converted my boyfriend from a dog man into a thorough 'I like cats now, lets get a bigger place so we can have more'. With the condition that I get to choose the breed. I think we all know what direction that is headed!
> 
> So.. a big hello from us and Eddy the mix c:


You're more than welcome to join the Meezer lovers  Your family cats look beautiful and little Eddy looks a real mischief maker : definitely a Siamese trait


----------



## Aurelie

inkymoggy said:


> Can some almost-meezers get in on this lovely homely thread? <: I've always had siamese cats, right from when I was very young - my parents had a beautiful tabby point called Arnie, then came Jasmine and Zorro the chocolate and seal rescues (Jasmine had a lovely applehead and Zorro was the wedgiest face I'd ever seen on a cat, so different!), then when Zorro passed away we acquired Yodi the lilac and when it was Jasmine's time to go we brought in Kai the chocolate - beautiful the lot! However my parents had to split and my father remarried (he kept the cats as they were used to the house and my brother and I stayed there most) to a lovely stepmum... who was deathly allergic to cats.
> 
> We had to give the boys away almost 6 years ago now, and I've missed them ever since. They're happy and healthy (if a little podgy) - picture attached of them in their new home taken two months ago. A huge HUGE farm where they terrorize the barn cats and have the run of the house and land.
> 
> So now I've moved out, have a little flat of my own and no allergies I'd started looking for a siamese to keep me company while drawing - stumbled upon one kitten, free to good home, naughty siamese mother escaped while calling and had shenanigans with the local HUGE tomcat.
> 
> He's got the right face and the right voice and everything, just missing the colour gene and is a little fluffier.. I've converted my boyfriend from a dog man into a thorough 'I like cats now, lets get a bigger place so we can have more'. With the condition that I get to choose the breed. I think we all know what direction that is headed!
> 
> So.. a big hello from us and Eddy the mix c:


Lovely photos - Yodi is very handsome and I love Eddy's ears and facial expression


----------



## inkymoggy

lymorelynn said:


> You're more than welcome to join the Meezer lovers  Your family cats look beautiful and little Eddy looks a real mischief maker : definitely a Siamese trait


See attached; mischief! I love making little animations from clips I've filmed of Eddy, one is his new hiding spot... the bathtub. The other is him playing fetch. If he wasn't black and slightly fluffy it would be very hard to tell him from a siamese I think!



Aurelie said:


> Lovely photos - Yodi is very handsome and I love Eddy's ears and facial expression


Yodi is such a handsome boy! He used to follow my dad around the garage and would always come home covered in grease from looking under cars all day - I expect now its tractors! Eddy is showing no signs of growing into those ears (good good) and constantly pulls the 'mum stop pointing cameras at me' face.


----------



## Aurelie

Today is the day!   We are off to collect Bruno this afternoon!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Today is the day!   We are off to collect Bruno this afternoon!


So excited!!

Of course I'm working tonight, so will miss your intro thread


----------



## Lunabuma

inkymoggy said:


> So.. a big hello from us and Eddy the mix c:


Pleased to meet you and InkyM and Eddy!


----------



## Lunabuma

Aurelie said:


> Today is the day!   We are off to collect Bruno this afternoon!


OMG, OMG! You must post pictures and tell us all about it as soon as is practicably possible!


----------



## lymorelynn

Possible kitten action here folks :thumbsup: Mucus plug has come away and Miss Pasha is spending a lot of time in her kitten nest


----------



## Lunabuma

Good luck Pasha x


----------



## lymorelynn

She's currently sleeping on my bed but I think I will be spending the day here with her


----------



## inkymoggy

Lunabuma said:


> Pleased to meet you and InkyM and Eddy!


Thankyou Luna!

Oh oh how exciting! Fetching Bruno and possible kitten action in one day.. can't wait  :biggrin5:


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> She's currently sleeping on my bed but I think I will be spending the day here with her


Ooooh good luck pasha!


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> She's currently sleeping on my bed but I think I will be spending the day here with her


Good luck Pasha!


----------



## Azriel391

Good luck Pasha and to you too Lymorelynn can't wait to see pics x


----------



## Aurelie

How exciting Lynn and good luck Pasha!


----------



## Aurelie

This is all very promising - I wonder if Lynn's silence means she is currently on midwifery duties!


----------



## inkymoggy

OOh I hope so!


----------



## lymorelynn

Lynn's silence means no kittens yet - currently sat on my bedroom floor with Pasha in nest box (bottom of wardrobe) Also lousy internet connection since changing from BT to Talktalk


----------



## egyptianreggae

Good luck, Pasha and Lynn! Hope she doesn't keep you awake too much longer...


----------



## lymorelynn

Still waiting - still in first stage of labour, no proper contractions yet


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> Still waiting - still in first stage of labour, no proper contractions yet


Fingers crossed for a nice easy daytime birth so you can get a decent nights sleep Lynn!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Fingers crossed for a nice easy daytime birth so you can get a decent nights sleep Lynn!


Good luck pasha! Glad I havent missed the birth, hope you are both doing ok xx

Aurelie did you bring home Bruno??

I've been thinking about events on PF all night, couldn't wait to log on and I'm greeted by nothing


----------



## Aurelie

Good first night with Mr Sparkles - he is not very noisy at all at the moment and went off to sleep in the spare room very well. At about four I woke up and thought he might be cold so I went in and he got in to bed with me for a snooze. The kids are thrilled with him and have taken to whispering when they are in 'his room' which is both sweet and funny.

I am working from home today so have given him a free reign for a wander but after being harassed I decided there was only one way to get any work done and have put my hoody on backwards which he likes very much .

He is fabulous, completely gorgeous, the whole family is completely besotted and even Nancy doesn't look too bothered (Claude is just avoiding him at the moment) - she sits near him watching however he has been hissing at her a little  I'm sure with nice slow intros they will be fine.


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Don't worry Mm - am putting photos on now and will edit to add text in a sec!


Oh my he is GORGEOUS!!!! :001_wub: :001_wub: I'm truly in love.

Detailed intro thread please


----------



## Aurelie

You have two to choose from MM - one on the main page and I have just updated here with his first night - hope this is enough to be getting on with! 

Hang on - aren't you down to just one week to go!!!!!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> You have two to choose from MM - one on the main page and I have just updated here with his first night - hope this is enough to be getting on with!
> 
> Hang on - aren't you down to just one week to go!!!!!


Oh I'm a fool  long night, I'm a bit tired  will check it out now!!

Yes 1 week left, this time next week I'll be off to Norfolk


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Good first night with Mr Sparkles - he is not very noisy at all at the moment and went off to sleep in the spare room very well. At about four I woke up and thought he might be cold so I went in and he got in to bed with me for a snooze. The kids are thrilled with him and have taken to whispering when they are in 'his room' which is both sweet and funny.
> 
> I am working from home today so have given him a free reign for a wander but after being harassed I decided there was only one way to get any work done and have put my hoody on backwards which he likes very much .
> 
> He is fabulous, completely gorgeous, the whole family is completely besotted and even Nancy doesn't look too bothered (Claude is just avoiding him at the moment) - she sits near him watching however he has been hissing at her a little  I'm sure with nice slow intros they will be fine.


Oh clever Nancy!! I bet she can't wait to cuddle up with him. He is such a cutie, as Jordan said already such character!!

He'll find his voice 

I'm so envious, I want Millie home now!! This week will drag


----------



## MollyMilo

Had another lovely email from Millie's breeder yesterday. She sent some baby photos and even a little video!

Here is my little pudding, she weighs 1.6kg at 12 weeks! Very pretty though, I think so anyway :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Had another lovely email from Millie's breeder yesterday. She sent some baby photos and even a little video!
> 
> Here is my little pudding, she weighs 1.6kg at 12 weeks! Very pretty though, I think so anyway :001_wub: :001_wub:


So pretty - she really does look like a girl doesn't she!


----------



## korrok

Aurelie said:


> Good first night with Mr Sparkles - he is not very noisy at all at the moment and went off to sleep in the spare room very well. At about four I woke up and thought he might be cold so I went in and he got in to bed with me for a snooze. The kids are thrilled with him and have taken to whispering when they are in 'his room' which is both sweet and funny.
> 
> I am working from home today so have given him a free reign for a wander but after being harassed I decided there was only one way to get any work done and have put my hoody on backwards which he likes very much .
> 
> He is fabulous, completely gorgeous, the whole family is completely besotted and even Nancy doesn't look too bothered (Claude is just avoiding him at the moment) - she sits near him watching however he has been hissing at her a little  I'm sure with nice slow intros they will be fine.


Dat face! He's so gorgeous, have loads of fun with him! :001_wub:


----------



## Aurelie

korrok said:


> Dat face! He's so gorgeous, have loads of fun with him! :001_wub:


Thanks Korrok


----------



## lymorelynn

Well, Pasha is still keeping everyone waiting. She has had a few contractions about an hour ago but has now gone back to sleep - little madam. I spent most of the night on the bedroom floor with her so I am now rather numb and she still won't let me leave. haven't even brushed my teeth yet.
A big welcome to the stunning Mr. Sparkles :001_wub::001_wub: - glad to hear he's settling in well :thumbsup:
And what a pretty girl Millie is :001_wub::001_wub: - hope the week flies by MM


----------



## Ringypie

OMG!!! I haven't been on for a few days so what a thread to come back to!

Aurelie - he is just wonderful! Looks like he's totally at home already!

MM - more gorgeous pics - what a lovely lovely girl she is!

Lyn - I hope dear Pasha is getting on ok, can't wait to hear about her little ones!


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Well, Pasha is still keeping everyone waiting. She has had a few contractions about an hour ago but has now gone back to sleep - little madam. I spent most of the night on the bedroom floor with her so I am now rather numb and she still won't let me leave. haven't even brushed my teeth yet.
> A big welcome to the stunning Mr. Sparkles :001_wub::001_wub: - glad to hear he's settling in well :thumbsup:
> And what a pretty girl Millie is :001_wub::001_wub: - hope the week flies by MM


Right Pasha, I'm home this evening let's have these babies now


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> OMG!!! I haven't been on for a few days so what a thread to come back to!
> 
> Aurelie - he is just wonderful! Looks like he's totally at home already!
> 
> MM - more gorgeous pics - what a lovely lovely girl she is!
> 
> Lyn - I hope dear Pasha is getting on ok, can't wait to hear about her little ones!


Thank you RP, she is so fat  already heading to be like Molly


----------



## JordanRose

With all this talk of kittens....everybody please meet Teddy!! 



Got your hopes up then, didn't I?

















One day, that will be a real life fluff. One day!! Imagine the mischief! :001_tt1: Thought I'd better try and master the kitten cuddle photography. Ahem! *

Why are Mothers so stubborn!! This kitten season has been torture!! :cryin:


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> With all this talk of kittens....everybody please meet Teddy!!
> 
> Aww spooks cuddling his teddy!!! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> 
> 
> Got your hopes up then, didn't I?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day, that will be a real life fluff. One day!! Imagine the mischief! :001_tt1: Thought I'd better try and master the kitten cuddle photography. Ahem! *
> 
> Why are Mothers so stubborn!! This kitten season has been torture!! :cryin:


I feel you are getting closer to turning mum Jordan


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> I feel you are getting closer to turning mum Jordan


I feel it, too 

I'm working pretty damn hard at the moment- I deserve a big reward for my efforts!


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Right Pasha, I'm home this evening let's have these babies now


I will pass on your stern words


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> I will pass on your stern words


I think she's waiting for midnight. Remrmber all siamese in the country are having kittens in October


----------



## MollyMilo

Thinking of our very special chocolate queen and sending hugs and positive vibes xx


----------



## oggers86

I think hubby has agreed to another cat...

I was a bit tipsy on cocktails but he said to wait 6 months and not discuss it until we have a house and are settled...

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Aurelie

JR I love Spooks and his teddy!


----------



## Aurelie

oggers86 said:


> I think hubby has agreed to another cat...
> 
> I was a bit tipsy on cocktails but he said to wait 6 months and not discuss it until we have a house and are settled...
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


How funny, you must have worn him down! Brilliant, any thoughts on what you are hoping for? Moggie, ped, colours etc?


----------



## oggers86

Aurelie said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by oggers86
> 
> I think hubby has agreed to another cat...
> 
> I was a bit tipsy on cocktails but he said to wait 6 months and not discuss it until we have a house and are settled...
> 
> Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android
> 
> How funny, you must have worn him down! Brilliant, any thoughts on what you are hoping for? Moggie, ped, colours etc?


Siamese boy hands down. Colour not so fussed but one of the four traditional solid points. I have a breeder in mind and at some point when I get back to the UK I'll drop her an email so I have my name on the list and find out a few things.

He better not change his mind but he isn't one to make false promises and I don't want to remind him of the conversation just yet, maybe in 6 months like he told me ;-)

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Siamese boy hands down. Colour not so fussed but one of the four traditional solid points. I have a breeder in mind and at some point when I get back to the UK I'll drop her an email so I have my name on the list and find out a few things.
> 
> He better not change his mind but he isn't one to make false promises and I don't want to remind him of the conversation just yet, maybe in 6 months like he told me ;-)
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


This is very exciting!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> This is very exciting!!! :thumbup1:


I know!!! Now, when should I realistically start emailing breeders? I suspect it wont be for another year until we get another cat but depending on how quick we find a house and how much we want to do to it it could be sooner. I dont want to leave it too late but I dont want to email super early.

How much should I expect to pay for one in the Midlands? What kind of questions should I ask the breeder? Will they let me have a kitten if I intend to let it outside? I have no idea what will happen with that as we want to cat proof a new garden if possible but if our cats dont take to it then they will have to go out. I would prefer a new one not to roam but it all depends on how realistic it will be and how it would take to seeing the other 2 go out.


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> I know!!! Now, when should I realistically start emailing breeders? I suspect it wont be for another year until we get another cat but depending on how quick we find a house and how much we want to do to it it could be sooner. I dont want to leave it too late but I dont want to email super early.
> 
> How much should I expect to pay for one in the Midlands? What kind of questions should I ask the breeder? Will they let me have a kitten if I intend to let it outside? I have no idea what will happen with that as we want to cat proof a new garden if possible but if our cats dont take to it then they will have to go out. I would prefer a new one not to roam but it all depends on how realistic it will be and how it would take to seeing the other 2 go out.


You can get register your interest with as many breeders as you like. I'm sure they will be happy to have a chat. Expect to pay between 300-500.
This is very exciting!! I'll have a look on pets4homes for midlands breeders for you :thumbup1:

Oh also No indoor outdoor debates, discussion on here please  if this thread gets closed ill cry ::


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Siamese boy hands down. Colour not so fussed but one of the four traditional solid points. I have a breeder in mind and at some point when I get back to the UK I'll drop her an email so I have my name on the list and find out a few things.
> 
> He better not change his mind but he isn't one to make false promises and I don't want to remind him of the conversation just yet, maybe in 6 months like he told me ;-)
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


Show your hubby this link 

PEDIGREE LILAC POINT MALE SIAMESE KITTEN | Wolverhampton, West Midlands | Pets4Homes


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by oggers86
> 
> I know!!! Now, when should I realistically start emailing breeders? I suspect it wont be for another year until we get another cat but depending on how quick we find a house and how much we want to do to it it could be sooner. I dont want to leave it too late but I dont want to email super early.
> 
> How much should I expect to pay for one in the Midlands? What kind of questions should I ask the breeder? Will they let me have a kitten if I intend to let it outside? I have no idea what will happen with that as we want to cat proof a new garden if possible but if our cats dont take to it then they will have to go out. I would prefer a new one not to roam but it all depends on how realistic it will be and how it would take to seeing the other 2 go out.
> 
> You can get register your interest with as many breeders as you like. I'm sure they will be happy to have a chat. Expect to pay between 300-500.
> This is very exciting!! I'll have a look on pets4homes for midlands breeders for you
> 
> Oh also No indoor outdoor debates, discussion on here please if this thread gets closed ill cry


I don't want any debates either but its something I need to bear in mind and I will have to be honest with the breeder.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> I don't want any debates either but its something I need to bear in mind and I will have to be honest with the breeder.
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


Yes be honest right from the start, hopefully you'll develop a life long connection with your breeder


----------



## JordanRose

How exciting, Oggers!!

I've registered my interest with breeders already and am nowhere close to convincing Mum about another puss yet- could be months and months before I do 

Honesty really is the key. I've told breeders EVERYTHING- Spooks' difficulties and history, my intention to show and try them as a therapy cat, Mum's reluctance...everything! 

And every time, it's paid off- I've been thanked by them all for my honesty and they've all commented on how thorough I've been in my approach. I've even been to shows with the two I'm seriously considering!


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by oggers86
> 
> Siamese boy hands down. Colour not so fussed but one of the four traditional solid points. I have a breeder in mind and at some point when I get back to the UK I'll drop her an email so I have my name on the list and find out a few things.
> 
> He better not change his mind but he isn't one to make false promises and I don't want to remind him of the conversation just yet, maybe in 6 months like he told me ;-)
> 
> Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android
> 
> Show your hubby this link
> 
> PEDIGREE LILAC POINT MALE SIAMESE KITTEN | Wolverhampton, West Midlands | Pets4Homes


I love them!! Will be bookmarking them for when the time comes. I promised not to talk about it (too much) so I'm being good and will give it a couple of months before I bring it up. He better not change his mind, I told him not to get my hopes up if he wasn't serious!!!

As far as the type goes I prefer the traditional types, the modern ones are way too pointy for my liking.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## korrok

oggers86 said:


> I love them!! Will be bookmarking them for when the time comes. I promised not to talk about it (too much) so I'm being good and will give it a couple of months before I bring it up. He better not change his mind, I told him not to get my hopes up if he wasn't serious!!!
> 
> As far as the type goes I prefer the traditional types, the modern ones are way too pointy for my liking.
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


I also preferred the traditional types..then we ended up with a pair of modern meezers. :laugh: My boyfriend had said that modern types look "like gremlins" but now of course he's constantly telling our two how beautiful and gorgeous they are (which is true).


----------



## Aurelie

oggers86 said:


> I love them!! Will be bookmarking them for when the time comes. I promised not to talk about it (too much) so I'm being good and will give it a couple of months before I bring it up. He better not change his mind, I told him not to get my hopes up if he wasn't serious!!!
> 
> As far as the type goes I prefer the traditional types, the modern ones are way too pointy for my liking.
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


Sounds great Ogger86, how exciting.


----------



## Aurelie

Nancy is fascinated by Bruno (Claude is pretending he isn't here) there has been plenty of nose bumping, a bit of cautious sniffing and some half hearted growling - so far so good I think. The little monkey has TRASHED the carpet by the door in his 'safe room'. I think whoever said chocolates are really trouble might be right! Anyway, here he is looking far from naughty.


----------



## lymorelynn

Don't want to put a downer on things here but in case anyone hasn't seen my thread in breeding (slow labour) - Pasha went in for a C. section at 4 am. Sadly she was only carrying two kittens and lost one of them :crying: The survivor is a little girl but we aren't out of the woods yet with her. Pasha is showing no maternal instinct what-so-ever and doesn't have any milk as yet either. She is happy enough to let the little one snuggle with her so at least she is keeping her warm but that's about it. I'm having to check that she isn't squashing her every few minutes though 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ringypie

Aurelie said:


> Nancy is fascinated by Bruno (Claude is pretending he isn't here) there has been plenty of nose bumping, a bit of cautious sniffing and some half hearted growling - so far so good I think. The little monkey has TRASHED the carpet by the door in his 'safe room'. I think whoever said chocolates are really trouble might be right! Anyway, here he is looking far from naughty.


Ohhhh! How can you say chocolates are naughty? How could someone so angelic get up to diabolical naughty? (Good coming from me who is completely under the chocolatey paw of a very naughty chocolate!)


----------



## JordanRose

lymorelynn said:


> Don't want to put a downer on things here but in case anyone hasn't seen my thread in breeding (slow labour) - Pasha went in for a C. section at 4 am. Sadly she was only carrying two kittens and lost one of them :crying: The survivor is a little girl but we aren't out of the woods yet with her. Pasha is showing no maternal instinct what-so-ever and doesn't have any milk as yet either. She is happy enough to let the little one snuggle with her so at least she is keeping her warm but that's about it. I'm having to check that she isn't squashing her every few minutes though
> View attachment 124004


Sending you enormous hugs, Lynn!! You are all in my thoughts, I know this year has been incredibly tough for you  xXxXx


----------



## Ringypie

lymorelynn said:


> Don't want to put a downer on things here but in case anyone hasn't seen my thread in breeding (slow labour) - Pasha went in for a C. section at 4 am. Sadly she was only carrying two kittens and lost one of them :crying: The survivor is a little girl but we aren't out of the woods yet with her. Pasha is showing no maternal instinct what-so-ever and doesn't have any milk as yet either. She is happy enough to let the little one snuggle with her so at least she is keeping her warm but that's about it. I'm having to check that she isn't squashing her every few minutes though
> View attachment 124004


Oh no  that's really not the news we were hoping for. So very very sorry. Sending many hugs to you, Pasha and the precious baby. I hope that once Pasha gets over her op she shows more interest in the little one.


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Nancy is fascinated by Bruno (Claude is pretending he isn't here) there has been plenty of nose bumping, a bit of cautious sniffing and some half hearted growling - so far so good I think. The little monkey has TRASHED the carpet by the door in his 'safe room'. I think whoever said chocolates are really trouble might be right! Anyway, here he is looking far from naughty.


Only Day 2 love it!! :lol:


----------



## MollyMilo

You've had it so tough Lynn!

Big hugs ((((hugs))))


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> Don't want to put a downer on things here but in case anyone hasn't seen my thread in breeding (slow labour) - Pasha went in for a C. section at 4 am. Sadly she was only carrying two kittens and lost one of them :crying: The survivor is a little girl but we aren't out of the woods yet with her. Pasha is showing no maternal instinct what-so-ever and doesn't have any milk as yet either. She is happy enough to let the little one snuggle with her so at least she is keeping her warm but that's about it. I'm having to check that she isn't squashing her every few minutes though
> View attachment 124004


We'll be thinking of you Lynn, hopefully things will improve.


----------



## MollyMilo

What about Mai Tai Lynn? Is she interested in the baby? Perhaps she can do toileting duties. Fingers crossed that Pasha is feeling more maternal soon, but if not she's in the best hands with you and will do very well.

Bruno was hand reared wasn't he Aurelie? Millie was part hand reared and look at the size of her after being born at 74g!


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> What about Mai Tai Lynn? Is she interested in the baby? Perhaps she can do toileting duties. Fingers crossed that Pasha is feeling more maternal soon, but if not she's in the best hands with you and will do very well.
> 
> Bruno was hand reared wasn't he Aurelie? Millie was part hand reared and look at the size of her after being born at 74g!


He was indeed MM


----------



## cinder

I'm so sorry to hear that things didn't go well Lynn  Hopefully Pasha is still just feeling crappy after her op and will feel up to mothering duties soon.


----------



## Aurelie

It's 7.31, so far I have had my eyeliner put off course by a little chocolate tail, cleaned mascara off of said tail and tail hair off of the mascara brush. And my husband has started calling Bruno parrot cat.


----------



## Aurelie

How is it going Lynn, is Pasha any better today?


----------



## lymorelynn

Aurelie said:


> How is it going Lynn, is Pasha any better today?


Much better - new thread in breeding section 
She now has milk and little one is feeding well - Pasha hasn't got the hang of cleaning up yet though


----------



## Ringypie

Aurelie said:


> It's 7.31, so far I have had my eyeliner put off course by a little chocolate tail, cleaned mascara off of said tail and tail hair off of the mascara brush. And my husband has started calling Bruno parrot cat.


Lol welcome to the world of chocolate.... I'm sure Parsnip adds about 15 minutes onto my getting ready time. This morning he stole my contact lens pot. Mind you it certainly makes me smile (which has to be a good thing when it's early and I don't want to go to work!)


----------



## Ringypie

lymorelynn said:


> Much better - new thread in breeding section
> She now has milk and little one is feeding well - Pasha hasn't got the hang of cleaning up yet though


That's great news!


----------



## korrok

lymorelynn said:


> Much better - new thread in breeding section
> She now has milk and little one is feeding well - Pasha hasn't got the hang of cleaning up yet though


Glad to hear things are doing better! 

I'm awful excited over here because Teemo has made a big bit of progress. Since we got him we found he wouldn't play with any toys - he just ran away from them - with the exception of his treat ball because he's both smart and a glutton. Well yesterday I got a Zooplus order in and it had a little cheapy catnip mouse that I got free with my points, and I threw it to Shanti because she's usually the gal who loves her toys. She played with it, but dropped it, and Teemo went over to investigate. Oh my gosh. He has LATCHED onto this new mousey like nothing else we've ever presented them with. He played with it for 2 hours solid, it's been rescued from under the sofa time and time again, he carries it around, he growls at Shanti if she looks like she might be interested in it. :laugh: But better than that, since getting it he's started to play with other toys and with rolled up bits of paper, generally enjoying himself loads!

Thank you Mr Zooplus Mousey for helping my rescue cat! :w00t:

(And a photo of him just to add some content!)


----------



## lymorelynn

Aww - that's really lovely to hear that Teemo now wants to play :001_wub: He is a lovely boy


----------



## Aurelie

korrok said:


> Glad to hear things are doing better!
> 
> I'm awful excited over here because Teemo has made a big bit of progress. Since we got him we found he wouldn't play with any toys - he just ran away from them - with the exception of his treat ball because he's both smart and a glutton. Well yesterday I got a Zooplus order in and it had a little cheapy catnip mouse that I got free with my points, and I threw it to Shanti because she's usually the gal who loves her toys. She played with it, but dropped it, and Teemo went over to investigate. Oh my gosh. He has LATCHED onto this new mousey like nothing else we've ever presented them with. He played with it for 2 hours solid, it's been rescued from under the sofa time and time again, he carries it around, he growls at Shanti if she looks like she might be interested in it. :laugh: But better than that, since getting it he's started to play with other toys and with rolled up bits of paper, generally enjoying himself loads!
> 
> Thank you Mr Zooplus Mousey for helping my rescue cat! :w00t:
> 
> (And a photo of him just to add some content!)


Thats lovely, have you tried valerian toys with your two? Mine like catnip but they go bonkers for valerian.


----------



## Aurelie

Ringypie said:


> Lol welcome to the world of chocolate.... I'm sure Parsnip adds about 15 minutes onto my getting ready time. This morning he stole my contact lens pot. Mind you it certainly makes me smile (which has to be a good thing when it's early and I don't want to go to work!)


I can see having a Siamese is going to be a baptism of fire!


----------



## Ringypie

Aurelie said:


> I can see having a Siamese is going to be a baptism of fire!


Oh yes - but it's wonderful! I was working from home this afternoon... So guess who was delighted and assumed that I was there purely to provide a lap and fuss. I was vocally informed that I should stop typing and start fussing!

Nothing is sacred, not even my jelly babies!


----------



## Ringypie

How's this for a big smile? Think he's delighted to have some lap time!


----------



## Aurelie

Now I know it's my own fault for inviting comments, but I put a picture of Bruno on my Facebook page and a friend has commented - "OMG. Was it hatched!".

Cow


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Now I know it's my own fault for inviting comments, but I put a picture of Bruno on my Facebook page and a friend has commented - "OMG. Was it hatched!".
> 
> Cow


Delete your friend. Bruno is fabulous!!! :001_tt1:

Well the photos I saw 3 days ago he was  anymore?


----------



## Azriel391

He is beautiful brave and besparkled .... pah I say xx


----------



## JordanRose

korrok said:


> Glad to hear things are doing better!
> 
> I'm awful excited over here because Teemo has made a big bit of progress. Since we got him we found he wouldn't play with any toys - he just ran away from them - with the exception of his treat ball because he's both smart and a glutton. Well yesterday I got a Zooplus order in and it had a little cheapy catnip mouse that I got free with my points, and I threw it to Shanti because she's usually the gal who loves her toys. She played with it, but dropped it, and Teemo went over to investigate. Oh my gosh. He has LATCHED onto this new mousey like nothing else we've ever presented them with. He played with it for 2 hours solid, it's been rescued from under the sofa time and time again, he carries it around, he growls at Shanti if she looks like she might be interested in it. :laugh: But better than that, since getting it he's started to play with other toys and with rolled up bits of paper, generally enjoying himself loads!
> 
> Thank you Mr Zooplus Mousey for helping my rescue cat! :w00t:
> 
> (And a photo of him just to add some content!)


When I read about Teemo, I just think about my Spooks  He was the same, didn't have a clue how to play, but he's learned to now...kind of...

Feathers and pipecleaners are the biggest hits here- I'd look into a Flying Frenzy: Flying Frenzy Interactive Cat Toy - 39 Inch Single One Part Rod

It certainly helped me convince Spooks to play:


----------



## lymorelynn

Aurelie said:


> Now I know it's my own fault for inviting comments, but I put a picture of Bruno on my Facebook page and a friend has commented - "OMG. Was it hatched!".
> 
> Cow


Ignore them! People like that aren't worth calling friends 
Mr. Sparkles is adorable :001_tt1: a perfect young Meezer :yesnod:


----------



## Ringypie

Aurelie said:


> Now I know it's my own fault for inviting comments, but I put a picture of Bruno on my Facebook page and a friend has commented - "OMG. Was it hatched!".
> 
> Cow


Grrr how very rude! He's a beautiful baby! PAH to your 'friend'!


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Delete your friend. Bruno is fabulous!!! :001_tt1:
> 
> Well the photos I saw 3 days ago he was  anymore?


LOTS! I'll pop some on


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> When I read about Teemo, I just think about my Spooks  He was the same, didn't have a clue how to play, but he's learned to now...kind of...
> 
> Feathers and pipecleaners are the biggest hits here- I'd look into a Flying Frenzy: Flying Frenzy Interactive Cat Toy - 39 Inch Single One Part Rod
> 
> It certainly helped me convince Spooks to play:


You should save the last one for a caption competition - it's hilarious!


----------



## JordanRose

Aurelie said:


> Now I know it's my own fault for inviting comments, but I put a picture of Bruno on my Facebook page and a friend has commented - "OMG. Was it hatched!".
> 
> Cow


People are so bloomin' rude!! 

I had a 'friend' say the following when I introduced Spooks on Facebook: 'Aww, what an ugly cat. He's so ugly he's cute' 

She was swiftly disposed of! (Which was a little bit awkward at uni the next day... :blush: )

I had a plumber say something similar to me once, too- 'Eurgh. He scared me, that cat, what a funny looking thing'.

Very glad we didn't need to pay him, given we don't own the house. Pah!


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> People are so bloomin' rude!!
> 
> I had a 'friend' say the following when I introduced Spooks on Facebook: 'Aww, what an ugly cat. He's so ugly he's cute'
> 
> She was swiftly disposed of! (Which was a little bit awkward at uni the next day... :blush: )
> 
> I had a plumber say something similar to me once, too- 'Eurgh. He scared me, that cat, what a funny looking thing'.
> 
> Very glad we didn't need to pay him, given we don't own the house. Pah!





Ringypie said:


> Grrr how very rude! He's a beautiful baby! PAH to your 'friend'!





lymorelynn said:


> Ignore them! People like that aren't worth calling friends
> Mr. Sparkles is adorable :001_tt1: a perfect young Meezer :yesnod:





Azriel391 said:


> He is beautiful brave and besparkled .... pah I say xx





MollyMilo said:


> Delete your friend. Bruno is fabulous!!! :001_tt1:
> 
> Well the photos I saw 3 days ago he was  anymore?


Thanks ladies


----------



## Aurelie

Here are a few - they aren't great but he doesn't stay still for long! I need JR's camera skills


----------



## oliviarussian

Oh Aurelie, what a beautiful boy he is! :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Aurelie

oliviarussian said:


> Oh Aurelie, what a beautiful boy he is! :001_tt1::001_tt1:


Thanks!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Here are a few - they aren't great but he doesn't stay still for long! I need JR's camera skills


Mr sparkles is just gorgeous Aurelie, your friend is jealous


----------



## Ringypie

Ooh what a smasher! Handsome boy!


----------



## lymorelynn

Just full of chocolate mischief Aurelie :001_tt1: You are going to be showing him aren't you?


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> Just full of chocolate mischief Aurelie :001_tt1: You are going to be showing him aren't you?


I certainly am


----------



## Hb-mini

Hi! Sorry don't reallt belong here as I'm not a meezer owner but I just wanted to say that Bruno is fab... Those ears... :001_tt1:
Take no notice of your friend. It amazes me sometimes how rude and insensitive people can be!
How's the intro's going?


----------



## Aurelie

Hb-mini said:


> Hi! Sorry don't reallt belong here as I'm not a meezer owner but I just wanted to say that Bruno is fab... Those ears... :001_tt1:
> Take no notice of your friend. It amazes me sometimes how rude and insensitive people can be!
> How's the intro's going?


Thanks  Intros are going well, Claude is in complete denial - occasionally he comes across Bruno and looks horrified - like we have invited servants to dinner :lol: He'll thaw in time.

Nancy is fascinated, we have had some nose bumping, licking and she likes playing with him so I am hopeful that they are going to get on well.

He is hard to ignore - completely oblivious to the effect he has on the resident cats, he bumbles around the house looking at everything they do and occasionally joining them at their dinner bowls, he is like that relative with the really thick skin!


----------



## Hb-mini

Aurelie said:


> Thanks  Intros are going well, Claude is in complete denial - occasionally he comes across Bruno and looks horrified - like we have invited servants to dinner :lol: He'll thaw in time.
> 
> Nancy is fascinated, we have had some nose bumping, licking and she likes playing with him so I am hopeful that they are going to get on well.
> 
> He is hard to ignore - completely oblivious to the effect he has on the resident cats, he bumbles around the house looking at everything they do and occasionally joining them at their dinner bowls, he is like that relative with the really thick skin!


:lol::lol: i love this! bless him! sounds like they will all get on famously!


----------



## korrok

JordanRose said:


> When I read about Teemo, I just think about my Spooks  He was the same, didn't have a clue how to play, but he's learned to now...kind of...
> 
> Feathers and pipecleaners are the biggest hits here- I'd look into a Flying Frenzy: Flying Frenzy Interactive Cat Toy - 39 Inch Single One Part Rod
> 
> It certainly helped me convince Spooks to play:


Oh, we have Da Bird (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bird-Intera...e=UTF8&qid=1380794674&sr=8-1&keywords=da+bird) for Shanti! It is her absolute favourite toy, her eyes just light up as soon as I fetch it for her. She goes berserk with enormous leaps. Someday we need to get photos of it! 

Unfortunately Teemo is freaked out by any "on a stick" toys - I think maybe someone has hit the poor little guy with a stick, because as soon as you pick it up, he looks at the wand/stick part with big wide eyes and runs away. However, we have one which just has a little plush cube on the end, and yesterday he was happy to play with the cube - just as soon as I pick up the stick end, he got very afraid. He seems curious to watch Shanti play with it, but won't approach himself. Hopefully in time and by watching mum have fun he'll understand that we won't hurt him.

Of course, mum is usually the best toy.


----------



## lymorelynn

Aurelie said:


> Thanks  Intros are going well, Claude is in complete denial - occasionally he comes across Bruno and looks horrified - like we have invited servants to dinner :lol: He'll thaw in time.
> 
> Nancy is fascinated, we have had some nose bumping, licking and she likes playing with him so I am hopeful that they are going to get on well.
> 
> He is hard to ignore - completely oblivious to the effect he has on the resident cats, he bumbles around the house looking at everything they do and occasionally joining them at their dinner bowls, he is like that relative with the really thick skin!


I love him  I'm sure Claude will come round before long if there's no hissing or growling going on.


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Thanks  Intros are going well, Claude is in complete denial - occasionally he comes across Bruno and looks horrified - like we have invited servants to dinner :lol: He'll thaw in time.
> 
> Nancy is fascinated, we have had some nose bumping, licking and she likes playing with him so I am hopeful that they are going to get on well.
> 
> He is hard to ignore - completely oblivious to the effect he has on the resident cats, he bumbles around the house looking at everything they do and occasionally joining them at their dinner bowls, he is like that relative with the really thick skin!


Haha oh he is so fabulous Aurelie! Is he a fussy eater? I'm so hoping Millie brings her appetite with her


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> I love him  I'm sure Claude will come round before long if there's no hissing or growling going on.


Thanks Lynn, I agree - Claude is so much more relaxed this time around than he was with Nancy. He is obviously aware that no one will EVER be noisier!


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Haha oh he is so fabulous Aurelie! Is he a fussy eater? I'm so hoping Millie brings her appetite with her


Not even slightly fussy, he hasn't refused anything I have given him yet and makes a big dash for my plate at dinner - I want to say that he is going to have to learn to keep off of the table but I know you will all laugh at me!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Not even slightly fussy, he hasn't refused anything I have given him yet and makes a big dash for my plate at dinner - I want to say that he is going to have to learn to keep off of the table but I know you will all laugh at me!


Lucky thing!!

Milo and Molly were like that at first


----------



## MollyMilo

Thought I better start on Millie's safe room which hadn't been used in about 6 months!! Hoovered, dusted, cleaned and it's been inspected and approved by Milo!

We are ready  

Just 3 days now and one of those I'm at work!


----------



## lymorelynn

So excited for you MM























Just sharing this picture with all our Meezer lovers too


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Thought I better start on Millie's safe room which hadn't been used in about 6 months!! Hoovered, dusted, cleaned and it's been inspected and approved by Milo!
> 
> We are ready
> 
> Just 3 days now and one of those I'm at work!


Hooray!!!! VERY excited for you MM!


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> So excited for you MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sharing this picture with all our Meezer lovers too


Completely gorgeous, do you think she is a Lilac Lynn?

Edited to add - have just seen your post on breeding, will keep my fingers crossed for you for a few days on the lilac front!


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> So excited for you MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sharing this picture with all our Meezer lovers too


This picture is so special!! Has pasha got the hang of bath time now?


----------



## lymorelynn

She seems to be coping very well now - little one weighed 120g at the vet's this morning :thumbup: and she is nice and clean and fluffy :001_tt1: Pasha is happy to leave for a while though and brought her into bed about 4 this morning too


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> She seems to be coping very well now - little one weighed 120g at the vet's this morning :thumbup: and she is nice and clean and fluffy :001_tt1: Pasha is happy to leave for a while though and brought her into bed about 4 this morning too


Aww bless them!! Oh I'm so happy for you all Lynn! 
Please be a lilac :001_tt1:


----------



## inkymoggy

Its so lovely to see Pasha has taken to motherhood, what a gorgeous pair :001_tt1:


----------



## cinder

I'm so happy for you Lynn!


----------



## Ringypie

Ohhh what a wonderful pic! So glad Pasha has taken to being a mum!


----------



## Aurelie

More photos of Bruno (just getting mine out of the way now so that on Monday MM can fill the thread with her beautiful Millie ) but can't seem to get one of his spotty whiskers. I think he has filled out slightly in just the week since we have had him. He is also still very quiet and squeaky - maybe we really did get the only quiet Siamese!


----------



## Lunabuma

Aurelie said:


> More photos of Bruno (just getting mine out of the way now so that on Monday MM can fill the thread with her beautiful Millie ) but can't seem to get one of his spotty whiskers. I think he has filled out slightly in just the week since we have had him. He is also still very quiet and squeaky - maybe we really did get the only quiet Siamese!


Congratulations Aurelie! He's such a little gorgeous munchkin :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: I will be seriously jealous if he is a quiet custard.


----------



## Aurelie

Lunabuma said:


> Congratulations Aurelie! He's such a little gorgeous munchkin :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: I will be seriously jealous if he is a quiet custard.


Thanks Lunabuma - I keep expecting some big noises but no, just squeaking. Nancy is obviously filling any silences with bawling, squawking brring and whrring so it's no haven of tranquility here regardless


----------



## oggers86

All these photos are making me want a Siamese now, right this minute!!! 

However Elise is doing her Siamese impression as both of our munchkins are very put out about being left for 2 weeks in the cattery. They have barely left our sight for longer than half an hour since we got them home and if they are left in a room on their own they have to come and find us or in Elise's case, meow like crazy until we tell her where we are. It is lovely that they are so happy to be home, running in and out of the cat flap and surveying their territory and clearly happy to be back with us. I think they are worried that if they cant see us then we have abandoned them again.

No more holidays for us for a bit, this honeymoon has wiped us out financially and physically, a 13 hour flight is not happening ever again!!!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> More photos of Bruno (just getting mine out of the way now so that on Monday MM can fill the thread with her beautiful Millie ) but can't seem to get one of his spotty whiskers. I think he has filled out slightly in just the week since we have had him. He is also still very quiet and squeaky - maybe we really did get the only quiet Siamese!


Aurelie I am in love with him!!! He has the most fabulous ears I have ever seen and I think he will be a grand champion up there with the big names!!!

Don't you dare stop the photos when Millie comes home. Plenty of room for us all!!


----------



## inkymoggy

Oh gosh I've had thorough tellings off all day from Eddy - I had to pop out around our usual lunch time for an hour and he's not let me hear the end of it! He likes to potter around the kitchen with me while I cook, sampling whatever meat it is I'm having (on my terms, of course) - instead I had lunch outside the house! How DARE I!?

Its now what.. 20 past midnight? I'm still being lectured about all manner of things whenever I go in the kitchen! I've tried to make it up to him with an extra dollop of raw but he's having none of it, today I am a bad catmother. :blush:

We also had a first wander around the courtyard (which was immediately deemed big and scary and not possessive of the right acoustics to echo his meaaaow nicely) on the lead today, he won't be a free-roamer outdoors simply because of the amount of loose dogs around here, but its nice to know he didn't fancy exploring much and just wanted to go back inside.


----------



## MollyMilo

Tomorrow!! :w00t:

I had a terrible dream last night, my mind must be going overtime  i went to pick up Millie in Norfolk and when I got there the breeder said shes gone!  some people had come for the choc point boy, but when her back was turned they whipped him out and put Millie in their Carrier and was gone before she realised!!


----------



## LyraBella

MollyMilo said:


> Tomorrow!! :w00t:
> 
> I had a terrible dream last night, my mind must be going overtime  i went to pick up Millie in Norfolk and when I got there the breeder said shes gone!  some people had come for the choc point boy, but when her back was turned they whipped him out and put Millie in their Carrier and was gone before she realised!!


Yaayyyy for tomorrow!  Boooo for horrible dreams! 

(I dreamt I lost McNulty in the middle of London a few nights ago. I woke up & had to go & check where he was, it felt so real  Daft, really!)

Hope today & tonight go super quick for you xx


----------



## MollyMilo

LyraBella said:


> Yaayyyy for tomorrow!  Boooo for horrible dreams!
> 
> (I dreamt I lost McNulty in the middle of London a few nights ago. I woke up & had to go & check where he was, it felt so real  Daft, really!)
> 
> Hope today & tonight go super quick for you xx


Oh my, how terrifying that must have been!!

Mind you McNulty such a character wouldn't put it past him to hop on a train and visit the Sites of London


----------



## lymorelynn

Not sure what time you're off to pick up Millie MM but have a good day and I can't wait to hear all the news when you get her home :yesnod:


----------



## Lunabuma

lymorelynn said:


> Not sure what time you're off to pick up Millie MM but have a good day and I can't wait to hear all the news when you get her home :yesnod:


Is today the day?! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Not sure what time you're off to pick up Millie MM but have a good day and I can't wait to hear all the news when you get her home :yesnod:


I'm not sure either  waiting for Paula to get back to me. Monday morning traffic so I expect after 9 and with Millie by Lunchtime! This time tomorrow 

Tomorrow LB!! Not long now , can you wait one more day?


----------



## lymorelynn

Hope you have everything ready for her and Milo is prepared for her arrival


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> I'm not sure either  waiting for Paula to get back to me. Monday morning traffic so I expect after 9 and with Millie by Lunchtime! This time tomorrow
> 
> Tomorrow LB!! Not long now , can you wait one more day?


Gosh I'm so excited for you!!!!!


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Hope you have everything ready for her and Milo is prepared for her arrival


Will he still love me?


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Will he still love me?


Course he will :001_wub: And he'll have a new friend to love too :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Lynn your post in breeding had me laughing hysterically!! I can just imagine it all :lol: 

It's like pasha thinks : " well they didn't think I loved my baby, I'll show them! I won't let her out of my sight!!!"


----------



## Ringypie

Oooh!!!!! MM today is the day!!!!!!! Hope it all goes to plan - can't wait to see piccies!


----------



## Alisa25

So excited for you MM!  And jealous!  
Hope your drive goes well and Millie gets to her new home ok and settles well!! 
Don't forget to document it ALL with pics! We'll be waiting.


----------



## MollyMilo

Leaving in about an hour!! So excited :w00t:

will update ASAP!!!


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Leaving in about an hour!! So excited :w00t:
> 
> will update ASAP!!!


Woop woop!! Have a great time, drive safely, try not to implode with excitement before you get there!

I will be stalking cat chat for an intro thread later


----------



## Mo1959

MollyMilo said:


> Leaving in about an hour!! So excited :w00t:
> 
> will update ASAP!!!


Glad I looked in. So excited for you and looking forward to seeing some pics once she is settled. Oh, and my Millie says well done on picking such a nice name, even if it is a cat:wink:


----------



## JordanRose

*Drums fingers*

MM, stop hogging the newest member of the clan! We want Millie. We want Millie. We want Millie!


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> *Drums fingers*
> 
> MM, stop hogging the newest member of the clan! We want Millie. We want Millie. We want Millie!


I was just thinking this! Come on MM!


----------



## Mum to Missy

Some one I know on the dog agility circuit has 3 dogs and I've just found out a Siamese, well the cat has suddenley taken a liking to the dogs bed and the picture I saw has her sprawled out in all her glory and one of the poor dogs squashed in the corner :lol:


----------



## oliviarussian

JordanRose said:


> *Drums fingers*
> 
> MM, stop hogging the newest member of the clan! We want Millie. We want Millie. We want Millie!


I keep logging in to check too


----------



## Azriel391

Me too ! It's torture never mind where's Wally ..................


Where's Millie


----------



## Ringypie

Oh me too! I hope everything is ok and MM is busy being besotted with the new baby!


----------



## Lunabuma

I too have logged on for Millie....


----------



## MollyMilo

Ok ok  will update with photos soon but you have to hear what happened, I'm in total shock!!!! 

Got home about 7:30 Milo was in the lounge. He was so curious we let her out and INSTANT friends!!!!!!!!! Not a single hiss,growl, arch, ear back. Just sniffing chirruping and instant love!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## LyraBella

MollyMilo said:


> Ok ok  will update with photos soon but you have to hear what happened, I'm in total shock!!!!
> 
> Got home about 7:30 Milo was in the lounge. He was so curious we let her out and INSTANT friends!!!!!!!!! Not a single hiss,growl, arch, ear back. Just sniffing chirruping and instant love!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


Meant to be then


----------



## MollyMilo

LyraBella said:


> Meant to be then


I can't get any photos as they are running around like loons!! Hoping they crash soon so I can get one or two for you!!

Oh she is such a sweetie though :001_tt1: I'm so in love


----------



## Azriel391

Wow Millie must be the missing corner in Milo's heart , soooo meant to be  now MM pics of the love in pls xx


----------



## MollyMilo

Azriel391 said:


> Wow Millie must be the missing corner in Milo's heart , soooo meant to be  now MM pics of the love in pls xx


They won't stop playing!! Ill get a blurry one for you


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Ok ok  will update with photos soon but you have to hear what happened, I'm in total shock!!!!
> 
> Got home about 7:30 Milo was in the lounge. He was so curious we let her out and INSTANT friends!!!!!!!!! Not a single hiss,growl, arch, ear back. Just sniffing chirruping and instant love!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


So, so happy for you and Milo


----------



## Azriel391

MollyMilo said:


> They won't stop playing!! Ill get a blurry one for you


Woop woop incoming Millie xx


----------



## Ringypie

Ohhh! I am so utterly delighted for you and for Milo! 

Nothing like a baby chocolate to mend broken hearts xx


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Ok ok  will update with photos soon but you have to hear what happened, I'm in total shock!!!!
> 
> Got home about 7:30 Milo was in the lounge. He was so curious we let her out and INSTANT friends!!!!!!!!! Not a single hiss,growl, arch, ear back. Just sniffing chirruping and instant love!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


HOOOORRRAAAAAAYYYYYY!!! How fantastic MM!!


----------



## Lunabuma

I'm so pleased for you MM and Milo  xxx


----------



## MollyMilo

Mo1959 said:


> Glad I looked in. So excited for you and looking forward to seeing some pics once she is settled. Oh, and my Millie says well done on picking such a nice name, even if it is a cat:wink:


It's a great name


----------



## MollyMilo

I love this little girl so much, she's just slotted right in as if she was the final piece of a jigsaw!! :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

Purrfect :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Oh who's a week old today then? I wonder what she looks like


----------



## lymorelynn

I will take some photos but apart from looking fatter and possible a little more lilac she doesn't look much different. Her eyes are still closed


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> I love this little girl so much, she's just slotted right in as if she was the final piece of a jigsaw!! :001_wub:


Oh look at them both :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> I will take some photos but apart from looking fatter and possible a little more lilac she doesn't look much different. Her eyes are still closed


Ooh more lilac you say  Looking forward to seeing her with Pasha :001_tt1:


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Ooh more lilac you say  Looking forward to seeing her with Pasha :001_tt1:


I am still uncertain about her colour - I keep thinking she is lilac and then I look at Ross's photos of kittens and chocolates look very similar at this age


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> I am still uncertain about her colour - I keep thinking she is lilac and then I look at Ross's photos of kittens and chocolates look very similar at this age


I know It's so difficult Lynn. Yesterday my breeders changed their minds about Millie's little sister. They had registered her as Lilac point but Milos breeder now thinks she's a fawn tabby!


----------



## oggers86

Millie and Milo are adorable together. I am so glad they took a liking to each other instantly. I am certain it wont be that simple in my house!

Been in contact with a couple of breeders, going to speak to one on the phone tomorrow. One seemed a bit off about letting the current cats go out properly but the new cat just in the cat proof garden (assuming it is possible to cat proof our future garden) It cant be that hard to keep them apart, you just have a cat flap in the front door permanently locked and just let the current cats out of the door manually but they can come in whenever they want and have access to the garden when we are not in and cant let them out.

In an ideal world I would have them all confined to the garden but I dont hold out much hope, the first thing they wanted to go after being in the cattery was explore the outside!!


----------



## MollyMilo

It's only lunchtime, do I have to get dressed? 



















Such a cutie!! :001_wub: :001_wub:

Right!!! No more photos until I see Bruno sparkles :001_tt1:


----------



## Azriel391

Think I'd stay in y PJ's all day for snuggles like that  gorgeous pics MM, Millie is so pretty and the ones with Milo just heartmelting :001_tt1:


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> It's only lunchtime, do I have to get dressed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a cutie!! :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> Right!!! No more photos until I see Bruno sparkles :001_tt1:


I love your new scarf! :001_tt1:


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Right!!! No more photos until I see Bruno sparkles :001_tt1:


Always happy to oblige! Here he is with his bff Nancy. Claude is still in denial but actually very cuddly with us at the moment, so I am not worried about him feeling left out.


----------



## lymorelynn

Squeeeee :001_wub::001_wub: What an overload of cuteness between Miss Millie and Master Bruno :001_tt1::001_tt1:
Here's a little Orchid to add to the mix


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> Squeeeee :001_wub::001_wub: What an overload of cuteness between Miss Millie and Master Bruno :001_tt1::001_tt1:
> Here's a little Orchid to add to the mix


Love the name Lynn - isn't she pretty :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Always happy to oblige! Here he is with his bff Nancy. Claude is still in denial but actually very cuddly with us at the moment, so I am not worried about him feeling left out.


Oh that's wondeful!! I'm so pleased for Nancy. A friend to snuggle with!

Bruno is so gorgeous! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Squeeeee :001_wub::001_wub: What an overload of cuteness between Miss Millie and Master Bruno :001_tt1::001_tt1:
> Here's a little Orchid to add to the mix


There is Orchid!! Oh she is a sweetie :001_wub: luv


----------



## JordanRose

Kittens, kittens everywhere!!!

*Rocks back and forth in the corner*



:lol:


----------



## davemidlands

Hi there

Meet Leo, my pride and joy! 
More pics will come soon.


----------



## simplysardonic

I just want to say congratulations to everyone who has new Meezers in their lives.

I'm going to need a bigger catnapping bag


----------



## gorgeous

Must stop looking at all of your gorgeous cats cos I REALLY want one *stamps foot*.


----------



## simplysardonic

gorgeous said:


> Must stop looking at all of your gorgeous cats cos I REALLY want one *stamps foot*.


Aah go on, you know you want to


----------



## gorgeous

simplysardonic said:


> Aah go on, you know you want to


I am just waiting for nature to take its course so to speak...keeping everything crossed!!


----------



## Aurelie

davemidlands said:


> Hi there
> 
> Meet Leo, my pride and joy!
> More pics will come soon.


Hello and welcome, Leo is a beauty


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> I am just waiting for nature to take its course so to speak...keeping everything crossed!!


Aaaaaaah


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Kittens, kittens everywhere!!!
> 
> *Rocks back and forth in the corner*
> 
> :lol:


Your raggie will be born soon!


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Aaaaaaah


What have I missed? Is there another meezer in the way to the WAS thread?


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> What have I missed? Is there another meezer in the way to the WAS thread?


Yes and I'm sure she'll be gorgeous! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Yes and I'm sure she'll be gorgeous! :001_wub: :001_wub:


She could be gorgeous - she'll be lovely wherever she lives


----------



## Aurelie

I have to admit something. I am slightly weirded out by Bruno's lack of vocals. He is happy, healthy, bouncy and utterly lovely, and almost completely silent The only sounds he makes are tiny squeaks, or if I put him in the lounge so that I can keep the front door open for a few minutes he makes tiny meows.

Is this normal? Obviously I don't mind, he is lovely either way but he sounds more like Claude. Has anyone here had a quiet meezer? Do heir voices come in later?


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Yes and I'm sure she'll be gorgeous! :001_wub: :001_wub:


MM if she is chocolate is she going to live with you?


----------



## lymorelynn

Aurelie said:


> I have to admit something. I am slightly weirded out by Bruno's lack of vocals. He is happy, healthy, bouncy and utterly lovely, and almost completely silent The only sounds he makes are tiny squeaks, or if I put him in the lounge so that I can keep the front door open for a few minutes he makes tiny meows.
> 
> Is this normal? Obviously I don't mind, he is lovely either way but he sounds more like Claude. Has anyone here had a quiet meezer? Do heir voices come in later?


My girls aren't overly noisy - they don't really chat like Spooks does - but you may find that Bruno discovers his voice later.


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> I have to admit something. I am slightly weirded out by Bruno's lack of vocals. He is happy, healthy, bouncy and utterly lovely, and almost completely silent The only sounds he makes are tiny squeaks, or if I put him in the lounge so that I can keep the front door open for a few minutes he makes tiny meows.
> 
> Is this normal? Obviously I don't mind, he is lovely either way but he sounds more like Claude. Has anyone here had a quiet meezer? Do heir voices come in later?


Does he try and answer your questions with a squeak? Millie is very very squeaky and high pitched but can get her point across.

I think Brunos voice will develop in time. Is is hearing ok? I know young kittens only stop and listen when they want to, far too much to do mum!


----------



## JordanRose

Wait til you've been to the first show with him, Aurelie, he'll learn plenty of swear words there and there'll be nothing stopping him! :lol:


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> MM if she is chocolate is she going to live with you?


Two chocolates!! 

Noo noo not me


----------



## MollyMilo

Was back at work today! Left Millie a bowl of the devil biscuits and her lunchtime wet food on a timer. All was well 

I can't tell you how lovely it was to see two siamese running down the stairs to greet me 

Off until Sunday now :thumbup:


----------



## inkymoggy

I've had to hide the thrive treats in an unreachable place.

Excuse the pink patch, we're trying to decide what shape to paint the kitchen blackboard!


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> Two chocolates!!
> 
> Noo noo not me


Double trouble!!!!!


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> My girls aren't overly noisy - they don't really chat like Spooks does - but you may find that Bruno discovers his voice later.


Thanks Lynn


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Does he try and answer your questions with a squeak? Millie is very very squeaky and high pitched but can get her point across.
> 
> I think Brunos voice will develop in time. Is is hearing ok? I know young kittens only stop and listen when they want to, far too much to do mum!


He very rarely talks back but he is happy and purrs etc, maybe is just the strong silent type!


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> Wait til you've been to the first show with him, Aurelie, he'll learn plenty of swear words there and there'll be nothing stopping him! :lol:


Oooh I wonder what he will think of it all? I'll start taking him for short drives soon to get him a little prepared for the long journey in Nov I had better make my drapes soon too


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> Double trouble!!!!!


Can you imagine!


----------



## MollyMilo

I think this thread needs an awwww moment :001_wub: 










Thinking of you Aurelie xxx


----------



## oliviarussian

MollyMilo said:


> I think this thread needs an awwww moment :001_wub:
> 
> Thinking of you Aurelie xxx


Yes indeed we do. It's just what the doctor ordered...it's been a horrible day I haven't been able to get Claude out of my head


----------



## MollyMilo

oliviarussian said:


> Yes indeed we do. It's just what the doctor ordered...it's been a horrible day I haven't been able to get Claude out of my head


Horrible  these cats enter out computers and our hearts 
Claude will be very very missed and my heart aches for Aurelie and all her family


----------



## oliviarussian

MollyMilo said:


> Horrible  these cats enter out computers and our hearts
> Claude will be very very missed and my heart aches for Aurelie and all her family


It was the same with your Molly and it's so lovely to see your new little one so settled... It should be a time for such happiness in Aurelie's family with her lovely new baby Bruno Sparkles


----------



## sarahecp

oliviarussian said:


> Yes indeed we do. It's just what the doctor ordered...it's been a horrible day I haven't been able to get Claude out of my head


That's how I feel too  my heart sank when I saw Aurelie's thread title 

It's like we're all one big family, though I've never met any PF cats I feel like I know them personally.

So, so sad  Beautiful Claude will be missed  xx


----------



## Aurelie

Thanks ladies, PF is such a comfortwhen this kind of thing happens - no one else really 'gets' how upsetting it is. xx


----------



## lymorelynn

Aurelie said:


> Thanks ladies, PF is such a comfortwhen this kind of thing happens - no one else really 'gets' how upsetting it is. xx


I hope Nancy (not so much Bruno as he is the new boy) is coping with this devastating loss  Big (((hugs))) for you


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> I hope Nancy (not so much Bruno as he is the new boy) is coping with this devastating loss  Big (((hugs))) for you


She is very quiet and won't come and sit with us but that might just be a coincidence. She has seen his body, I'm not sure if that was the right thing to do - it was more accidental. I just keep doing daft things like walking past the kitchen window and thinking he is sat on the ledge. My poor boy .

I have definitely taken it worse than the kids!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> She is very quiet and won't come and sit with us but that might just be a coincidence. She has seen his body, I'm not sure if that was the right thing to do - it was more accidental. I just keep doing daft things like walking past the kitchen window and thinking he is sat on the ledge. My poor boy .
> 
> I have definitely taken it worse than the kids!


I think Nancy might be grieving. Quiet Burmese? I wished I'd shown Molly to Milo, he looked for her until the day I brought Millie home.

Big hugs Aurelie, time will heal xx


----------



## Iheartcats

Its a horrendous experience but you will get through this and in time you will start to remember all the wonderful moments you shared together. The tribute idea is lovely and I would stick photos of Claude up in your wall as a reminder of how wonderful he was.

I remember when Amber was taken from us suddenly I walked around in a daze, numb but once we all pulled together as a family we put a little "shrine" together and it did ease the pain. Now we think of Ambs with loving, warm and tender memories xx

It will be the same for you with Claude xx

Will you get his ashes? That was something else that meant alot to us when our lovely cat went xx


----------



## MollyMilo

So I was running a bath and out of nowhere little chocolate paws come flying landing in the bath! Oh dear, she wasn't impressed!! 
( not deep water just reaching middle of the bath ) 


Chocolates


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> So I was running a bath and out of nowhere little chocolate paws come flying landing in the bath! Oh dear, she wasn't impressed!!
> ( not deep water just reaching middle of the bath )
> 
> Chocolates


I bet she told you what she thought of that!


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> So I was running a bath and out of nowhere little chocolate paws come flying landing in the bath! Oh dear, she wasn't impressed!!
> ( not deep water just reaching middle of the bath )
> 
> Chocolates


What is it about chocolates and baths?! Parsnip hates it when I have a bath - he parades up and down the side of the bath shouting at me - and has fallen in a couple of times just to add to his disgust!

Here's a hug for Aurelie, Bruno and Nancy


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> I bet she told you what she thought of that!


She was too shocked to speak! Bless her x


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> She was too shocked to speak! Bless her x


Oh my! A speechless chocolate! That doesn't happen often! Did she make up for it afterwards?


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> Oh my! A speechless chocolate! That doesn't happen often! Did she make up for it afterwards?


ooh yes


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> ooh yes


We have this with Parsnip - he despises the Hoover and lurks around silently disapproving and giving evil stares until you switch it off. Then the chat starts! 'How could you? You know I hate it! It's a horrible noise! Pick me up and fuss me! I need cuddles to make up for the indignity!' He only shuts up when he gets his own way and gets a lap!


----------



## MollyMilo

Group hug meezer thread!! Xxx


----------



## inkymoggy

Definitely one of those weeks where there's no such thing as too many hugs.

Perhaps a giggle may be good? Eddy's theft of the Dreamies had created EXPLOSIVE dire rear, I've had to go and get a new litter tray and more disinfectant as it was just.. almost un-cleanable! I ended up with a litter tray built for a lion as they only had HUGE ones in stock - he's very happy now and pooping well again, but MY that was a hell of a cleanup yesterday! 
Dreamies are now banned from the flat or must be kept in airtight containers well out of cat-reach. :lol:

EDIT: I also just spent the past half hour looking for my clean tea-towel to wipe the washing up dry. Well, its not clean any more. He's stolen it, dragged it to his bed and drooled all over it!


----------



## MollyMilo

Millie has been here a week today! She is so full of life. Plays and plays until she passes out! Milo adores her and she's just fitted in perfectly :001_wub: :001_wub: she's helped towards mending our broken hearts in such way xx
Tried to get some photos but she tries to eat the camera! 
She is the fussiest eater in the world! Only like felix as good as it looks chicken and tuna mixed together!!

I'm not opening my eyes for you 










Go on then just a little 



















Playful face 



























Please ignore the night attire :lol:


----------



## lymorelynn

Millie is just perfect :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
I'll try and get some nice photos of Orchid sometime today - when Pasha has decided where she is going to be :001_rolleyes:
Oh and she will definitely be staying here  so have to decided on her home name


----------



## oliviarussian

lymorelynn said:


> I'll try and get some nice photos of Orchid sometime today - when Pasha has decided where she is going to be :001_rolleyes:
> Oh and she will definitely be staying here  so have to decided on her home name


Yaaah, SHE'S A KEEPER!!!!!! I had a feeling you might be able to let this one go.... Come on now spill, What's her name?


----------



## lymorelynn

oliviarussian said:


> Yaaah, SHE'S A KEEPER!!!!!! I had a feeling you might be able to let this one go.... Come on now spill, What's her name?


Ooops misspelling there in my comment - I have to *decide *her home name - haven't decide*d* yet


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Millie is just perfect :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> I'll try and get some nice photos of Orchid sometime today - when Pasha has decided where she is going to be :001_rolleyes:
> Oh and she will definitely be staying here  so have to decided on her home name


Woohoo!

Can't wait to see the little lilac lady :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> Millie is just perfect :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> I'll try and get some nice photos of Orchid sometime today - when Pasha has decided where she is going to be :001_rolleyes:
> Oh and she will definitely be staying here  so have to decided on her home name


Thats great news Lynn, so she is a lilac?


----------



## lymorelynn

99% sure that she is lilac - but having said that I've just looked at her to take some photos and thought there was a chocolaty edge to her ears 
A few photos for you all  I turned the flash off so you can see her eyes but of course she was moving so the photos came out a bit blurry - I've put the best one on here.


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> 99% sure that she is lilac - but having said that I've just looked at her to take some photos and thought there was a chocolaty edge to her ears
> A few photos for you all  I turned the flash off so you can see her eyes but of course she was moving so the photos came out a bit blurry - I've put the best one on here.
> View attachment 124916
> 
> 
> View attachment 124917
> 
> 
> View attachment 124919
> 
> 
> View attachment 124920


Ooh how sweet is she!!! Glad I logged In quickly before going to work


----------



## Psygon

oh, that third picture is soooo sweet, gorgeous family of cats  :001_wub:


----------



## inkymoggy

So glad she's staying with you Lynn! She's gorgeous and hooopefully you'll finally have your lilac girl  :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## LyraBella

MollyMilo said:


> Millie has been here a week today! She is so full of life. Plays and plays until she passes out! Milo adores her and she's just fitted in perfectly :001_wub: :001_wub: she's helped towards mending our broken hearts in such way xx
> Tried to get some photos but she tries to eat the camera!
> She is the fussiest eater in the world! Only like felix as good as it looks chicken and tuna mixed together!!


I officially adore her! :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Take one very pretty but active siamese kitten.

Place in bath

Add ping pong ball

Watch and laugh for 20 mins 

Here is said kitten before And after :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

Ooh you pretty, pretty girl :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

For all you Meezer lovers - meet Daisy :001_tt1:


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> For all you Meezer lovers - meet Daisy :001_tt1:


Daisy is so squeeee :001_wub: :001_wub:

Does Pasha still drag her all over the house?


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Take one very pretty but active siamese kitten.
> 
> Place in bath
> 
> Add ping pong ball
> 
> Watch and laugh for 20 mins
> 
> Here is said kitten before And after :001_wub: :001_wub:


So, so sweet - and her mask is getting bigger too :001_tt1:


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> So, so sweet - and her mask is getting bigger too :001_tt1:


It is!! Her tail is lilac though :lol:

How is the gorgeous Bruno? Xx


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Daisy is so squeeee :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> Does Pasha still drag her all over the house?


Yes - and she's getting big now  I still have them all in bed with me too  - good job I move into the spare room when I have kittens around or I think my husband would probably squash her


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Yes - and she's getting big now  I still have them all in bed with me too  - good job I move into the spare room when I have kittens around or I think my husband would probably squash her


Haha Talk about a well socialised kitten


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> Yes - and she's getting big now  I still have them all in bed with me too  - good job I move into the spare room when I have kittens around or I think my husband would probably squash her


I find pipe cleaners in the sheets every morning now because Bruno brings them to bed every night!


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> It is!! Her tail is lilac though :lol:
> 
> How is the gorgeous Bruno? Xx


Is it? He is a menace, a very sweet and funny menace - am off out now but will put some photos of him on tomorrow.


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> I find pipe cleaners in the sheets every morning now because Bruno brings them to bed every night!


Millie loves pipe cleaner spiders! I must get her some pipe cleaners 
She rooted in the toy box and found Luci's one from about 16 years ago! It's not in good shape


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Is it? He is a menace, a very sweet and funny menace - am off out now but will put some photos of him on tomorrow.


Well it's the same colour as Milos without the rings 

Enjoy your night out xx


----------



## JordanRose

Who else's Meezers are feeling the cold?

Spooktastic is- apparently my knee alone just isn't good enough and only the plushest dressing gowns will qualify as Spooky warmers...


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Who else's Meezers are feeling the cold?
> 
> Spooktastic is- apparently my knee alone just isn't good enough and only the plushest dressing gowns will qualify as Spooky warmers...


The handsome Spooks looks so cosy :001_wub:


----------



## inkymoggy

JordanRose said:


> Who else's Meezers are feeling the cold?
> 
> Spooktastic is- apparently my knee alone just isn't good enough and only the plushest dressing gowns will qualify as Spooky warmers...


Ooh gosh I can never get over how handsome Spooks is! He reminds me so much of my 'first' meezer, Zorro - except Spooks' face is much more refined


----------



## JordanRose

inkymoggy said:


> Ooh gosh I can never get over how handsome Spooks is! He reminds me so much of my 'first' meezer, Zorro - except Spooks' face is much more refined


Had to laugh at the thought of him being refined! :lol:

He looks very handsome but he's a bossy, rude and very uppity little maniac! But he's my little maniac and I wouldn't change him for the world


----------



## Aurelie

Thought I'd give you a little update on Bruno  he is very settled now ( not to mention growing!) and his character is really coming through - today my husband pointed out that he is more like a little dog  He plays fetch, follows me around the house and is NEVER without a pipecleaner. He has also been nicknamed Toto 

Although Nancy very clearly misses Claude, I think Bruno has been a great diversion for her and last night they slept curled up together under our duvet. She is still sleeping on Claude's blanket during the day and is a bit withdrawn with us - but I think it is still early days for her.


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> Who else's Meezers are feeling the cold?
> 
> Spooktastic is- apparently my knee alone just isn't good enough and only the plushest dressing gowns will qualify as Spooky warmers...


Spooks's facial expression in the last photo is priceless :lol:


----------



## lymorelynn

What a sweet picture of innocence :001_wub:
Lovely to hear that Nancy is taking an interest in Bruno and I hope he helps her -and you too - to overcome the loss of her friend ((()))


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Well it's the same colour as Milos without the rings
> 
> Enjoy your night out xx


Now that sounds CUTE! - photo please!


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> What a sweet picture of innocence :001_wub:
> Lovely to hear that Nancy is taking an interest in Bruno and I hope he helps her -and you too - to overcome the loss of her friend ((()))


Thanks Lynn


----------



## inkymoggy

Aurelie said:


> Thought I'd give you a little update on Bruno  he is very settled now ( not to mention growing!) and his character is really coming through - today my husband pointed out that he is more like a little dog  He plays fetch, follows me around the house and is NEVER without a pipecleaner. He has also been nicknamed Toto
> 
> Although Nancy very clearly misses Claude, I think Bruno has been a great diversion for her and last night they slept curled up together under our duvet. She is still sleeping on Claude's blanket during the day and is a bit withdrawn with us - but I think it is still early days for her.


Oh no this is far too cute, I've had to go and get my 'no more kittens' blindfold. Loving the nickname Toto! 
I'm glad Nancy is coming around a little now.


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Thought I'd give you a little update on Bruno  he is very settled now ( not to mention growing!) and his character is really coming through - today my husband pointed out that he is more like a little dog  He plays fetch, follows me around the house and is NEVER without a pipecleaner. He has also been nicknamed Toto
> 
> Although Nancy very clearly misses Claude, I think Bruno has been a great diversion for her and last night they slept curled up together under our duvet. She is still sleeping on Claude's blanket during the day and is a bit withdrawn with us - but I think it is still early days for her.


Oh toto looks so cosy and he's adorable!! Millie has a chocolate tip on her tail today!! How old is Bruno now?

I'm glad Nancy is finding comfort in Bruno and it's early days, but it's very early days for you too Aurelie (((hugs)))


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Now that sounds CUTE! - photo please!


The things I do for you lot 

Tail photo :lol:


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> The things I do for you lot
> 
> Tail photo :lol:


So sweet :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

We are all just chilling on a Friday afternoon


----------



## lymorelynn

They look very comfy there


----------



## Ringypie

We had a bit of a lazy afternoon too...








Loving the pics of all the babies, they are all so adorable!


----------



## oliviarussian

Ringypie said:


> We had a bit of a lazy afternoon too...
> View attachment 125194
> 
> 
> Loving the pics of all the babies, they are all so adorable!


Ooooh two of my favourite boys.... Much as I like their backsides you have kinda wetted my appetite for a full frontal!!!!


----------



## Azriel391

oliviarussian said:


> Ooooh two of my favourite boys.... Much as I like their backsides you have kinda wetted my appetite for a full frontal!!!!


I agree OR we need frontals


----------



## Ringypie

Always happy to oblige!

Parsnip loves yogurt !


----------



## lymorelynn

Some more lazy kitties


----------



## Ringypie

Confused and cross eyed!


----------



## Jenny1966

awwwwwwww Lynn, how cute are those pictures :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Some more lazy kitties


Awwww look at them!!!! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Ringypie

Lynn! They are so gorgeous!!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

I seem to have posted the same photo twice  so here's a close up of Daisy to make up for it


----------



## Jenny1966

lymorelynn said:


> I seem to have posted the same photo twice


I was so mesmerised by the pictures I didn't even notice


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> I seem to have posted the same photo twice  so here's a close up of Daisy to make up for it


Ooooooh yes close ups are lovely! Look at Daisy's little paw pads and claws, oh I love her!!


----------



## JordanRose

Oh my gosh, Lynn! Those photos :001_tt1:

Love Daisy's little tummy mohawk, too- do all Meezers have that? Spooks has one and I joke that it's the zip on his fur coat


----------



## korrok

Hey Meezer peoples!  I was just wondering if anyone could fill me in on when the Siamese "teenage" phase is meant to come along, and how long it's meant to last! I think Teemo (at 14 months) is almost certainly there, because he's a lot less settled than his mum Shanti in that he's always got to be DOING THINGS when awake, gets restless, wails and wails if he's not got full attention from me and/or his mum, will play Da Bird for a full hour then still be climbing up his cat tree meowing in boredom etc etc. But just in case there is something up, I did want to check. I'm pretty sure there's not since he has really obvious things that stop the behaviour (e.g. play now! Play more!) but it's always worth checking. Is this typical teenage behaviour for them?


----------



## MollyMilo

korrok said:


> Hey Meezer peoples!  I was just wondering if anyone could fill me in on when the Siamese "teenage" phase is meant to come along, and how long it's meant to last! I think Teemo (at 14 months) is almost certainly there, because he's a lot less settled than his mum Shanti in that he's always got to be DOING THINGS when awake, gets restless, wails and wails if he's not got full attention from me and/or his mum, will play Da Bird for a full hour then still be climbing up his cat tree meowing in boredom etc etc. But just in case there is something up, I did want to check. I'm pretty sure there's not since he has really obvious things that stop the behaviour (e.g. play now! Play more!) but it's always worth checking. Is this typical teenage behaviour for them?


The teenage phase lasts a long time


----------



## lymorelynn

Teemo does sound a typical teenager  but as MM says they do stay young for a long time


----------



## Ringypie

Parsnip has a chocolatey zip too:


----------



## Ringypie

korrok said:


> Hey Meezer peoples!  I was just wondering if anyone could fill me in on when the Siamese "teenage" phase is meant to come along, and how long it's meant to last! I think Teemo (at 14 months) is almost certainly there, because he's a lot less settled than his mum Shanti in that he's always got to be DOING THINGS when awake, gets restless, wails and wails if he's not got full attention from me and/or his mum, will play Da Bird for a full hour then still be climbing up his cat tree meowing in boredom etc etc. But just in case there is something up, I did want to check. I'm pretty sure there's not since he has really obvious things that stop the behaviour (e.g. play now! Play more!) but it's always worth checking. Is this typical teenage behaviour for them?


Parsnip is 17 months and is exactly the same. Long may it last as I love how involved he is with everything!


----------



## korrok

lymorelynn said:


> Teemo does sound a typical teenager  but as MM says they do stay young for a long time


Well, his mum is 3 and she's definitely through with it all. So there's still hope that I'll get through it without turning fully grey! :laugh:


----------



## MollyMilo

korrok said:


> Well, his mum is 3 and she's definitely through with it all. So there's still hope that I'll get through it without turning fully grey! :laugh:


Luci was how you described until she fell ill at 15...


----------



## Azriel391

Ringypie said:


> Always happy to oblige!
> 
> Parsnip loves yogurt !
> 
> View attachment 125197


Lol and it loves him apparently :w00t::w00t:lovely pic thank you


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> The teenage phase lasts a long time


I was thinking that! Spooks has been just like Teemo the past couple of days. He hasn't stopped zooming round the house and is constantly moaning at me.

He's 5 years old.

I really am wondering if it's the full moon affecting him as others have similar reports. Maybe they pick up on it? :confused5:

Either way, it sounds as though he's finally settling down with you as his character is beginning to flourish :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

mollymilo said:


> luci was how you described until she fell ill at 15...
> 
> :d :d


years 

:d


----------



## korrok

For fun...and illustrative purposes... 

SO I TAKE IT YOU WANT SOMETHING MEEZERFACE










foods solves everything


----------



## Ringypie

One thing about Siameses is they are very good at explaining what they want!

This morning I was sitting in the kitchen with a cuppa and Parsnip was drifting around. Then he went and grumbled at the lounge door (kept shut when we aren't in there as Flint scratches the sofa). Put one of his hands on the door and looked over at me. Then came back and squeaked at me. No prises for guessing what he wanted!
So I pick up my cuppa and open the door. Straight away he's on the sofa squeaking at me until I sit down and he gets straight on my lap and shuts up, satisfied that his slave has done what was demanded!


----------



## munchkinpie

Moose loves yoghurt this is a ritual he has the lid and get to lick the pot


----------



## gorgeous

We are going to see some Siamese kittens tomorrow morning.....just a tad excited!!:thumbup1:


----------



## Ringypie

gorgeous said:


> We are going to see some Siamese kittens tomorrow morning.....just a tad excited!!:thumbup1:


Squeeee!!!!!! How exciting!!!!! So if you like, will one be coming to live with you soon? What are you hopin for? Boy or girl? Colour?


----------



## gorgeous

Ringypie said:


> Squeeee!!!!!! How exciting!!!!! So if you like, will one be coming to live with you soon? What are you hopin for? Boy or girl? Colour?


Well I think we will like as have had some discussions from breeder and me like! And the pics of kittens are all well just gorgeous! 
I am taking my 8 year old and well we are going to let the kitten pick us! (Secretly hoping that a blue point boy will pick us!)
If all goes well then end of November we will have a new family member! :thumbup1:


----------



## Aurelie

gorgeous said:


> We are going to see some Siamese kittens tomorrow morning.....just a tad excited!!:thumbup1:


How exciting! Hope it goes well


----------



## gorgeous

Aurelie said:


> How exciting! Hope it goes well


Thank you!.....


----------



## MollyMilo

So excitied for you gorgeous!! 
Everything works out


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Well I think we will like as have had some discussions from breeder and me like! And the pics of kittens are all well just gorgeous!
> I am taking my 8 year old and well we are going to let the kitten pick us! (Secretly hoping that a blue point boy will pick us!)
> If all goes well then end of November we will have a new family member! :thumbup1:


Can we take a sneak peek at a website? Pm me


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Can we take a sneak peek at a website? Pm me


And me! I don't have a really big nose for nothing!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> And me! I don't have a really big nose for nothing!


Or even Just a tiny clue, Aurelie and I will sniff it out


----------



## lymorelynn

I know where Gorgeous is going  I don't think they have a website though 
Gorgeous have a fantastic day tomorrow - hope they have just what you are looking for :thumbup1:


----------



## oggers86

Disappointing chat with a Meezer breeder. Kittens go at 8 weeks unvaccinated unless requested otherwise. Shame as she seemed nice but I am not happy with the set up. Nevermind, I am sure there are plenty out there


----------



## JordanRose

oggers86 said:


> Disappointing chat with a Meezer breeder. Kittens go at 8 weeks unvaccinated unless requested otherwise. Shame as she seemed nice but I am not happy with the set up. Nevermind, I am sure there are plenty out there


Oh, that's a shame  Definitely avoid her! Whereabouts are you?

Have a look here 

Siamese Cat Breeders - Browse Categories - Siamese Cat Breeder


----------



## lymorelynn

Oh dear Oggers  sorry you've come across someone like that  But there indeed plenty more out there :thumbup1: Drop me a line and I'll see if I can point you in the right direction


----------



## gorgeous

Sorry not replied but been out looking at farms.....hubby thinks we need a farm with all our current and future animals....and that is not a joke lol.

No the breeder dont have a website but the kittens 
Are gccf registered..dont leave until 13 weeks old and are brought up in a family home with children and dogs which is good for us.

I will pm breeders name and see if you know them...lol


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Sorry not replied but been out looking at farms.....hubby thinks we need a farm with all our current and future animals....and that is not a joke lol.
> 
> No the breeder dont have a website but the kittens
> Are gccf registered..dont leave until 13 weeks old and are brought up in a family home with children and dogs which is good for us.
> 
> I will pm breeders name and see if you know them...lol


I don't know them but they sound great!!

Ooh a farm, lots of room for two meezers then


----------



## oggers86

JordanRose said:


> Oh, that's a shame  Definitely avoid her! Whereabouts are you?
> 
> Have a look here
> 
> Siamese Cat Breeders - Browse Categories - Siamese Cat Breeder


Thanks for that, just emailed another breeder so we will see what comes of that


----------



## JordanRose

Waiting impatiently for his raw 







^^^ That is the face of a seriously peed off Meezer! :lol:


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Waiting impatiently for his raw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ That is the face of a seriously peed off Meezer! :lol:


Gorgeous and not a cross!!  I want to stop reading those words


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Gorgeous and not a cross!!  I want to stop reading those words


I agree with this - there is no way that Spooks is a cross.


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> I agree with this - there is no way that Spooks is a cross.


Every inch meezer


----------



## oliviarussian

MollyMilo said:


> Every inch meezer


Spooks is the epitome of Meezer in my eyes!


----------



## oggers86

oliviarussian said:


> Spooks is the epitome of Meezer in my eyes!


And mine! He is no way a cross!


----------



## korrok

Have to agree, I have a very hard time believing Spooks is a cross. His features are 100% meezer.

Also I don't post enough photos of Shanti here. Looks like favouritism! But she is just a wonderful girl, so affectionate, so easy to deal with, spends half her day on my lap.  Yesterday she got a new toy and she went wild for it, so I snapped a few new photos.


----------



## oliviarussian

MollyMilo said:


> Every inch meezer


Can I ask you Meezer experts about the types?

Have I got it right that the more extreme types are the ones now favoured in the show ring?.... But there are still plenty of registered breeders who still favour the more classic old fashioned type like Spooks?... So it really just comes down to a matter of taste and fashion?

I would love a Meezer one day but I don't think Mika and Rosso would agree!!!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Extreme types do seem in favour on the show bench but there still plenty of Siamese that fall between extreme and traditional. Then there's the old-style applehead which is different again. The applehead is more usual in the USA I think too.
Just to show you the differences:
Mai Tai is traditional:









Pasha is more modern but not fully extreme: I haven't shown her since she was a kitten but the judges' critiques were very favourable, especially regarding her ear set









A modern, extreme








An applehead Siamese







If you look at pictures on breeders' websites you can tell the type they favour. Some judges do not like the very extreme ear sets


----------



## korrok

Here in the Netherlands, the traditional type are known as a seperate breed, "Thai", where only the modern are referred to as Siamese.

I find it a little curious that Shanti looks a little less "extreme" than Teemo (though neither are really extreme). I know nothing about Teemo's father of course, but many of Shanti's direct relatives look far more extreme than she does.

Attached is a photo of her father, Ch Lenromas Stryker - sent to me by her breeder.  I consider this really quite extreme typing!


----------



## lymorelynn

A stunning boy Korrok but I must admit I am not a great fan of those ears - too extreme for me. I do find the majority of kitten buyers are looking for the less extreme types too.


----------



## Aurelie

I think Bruno is considered to be at the more extreme end of the Siamese spectrum, which is funny because two years ago I would have said I didn't like the extreme Siamese. I have found myself on the receiving end of disapproval from a couple of people who prefer the classic type, but I have to admit that I do like the look now and prefer both the classic and extreme to the applehead.

This is the best photo I have for ear size, although he will grow into those a bit!


----------



## Aurelie

korrok said:


> Have to agree, I have a very hard time believing Spooks is a cross. His features are 100% meezer.
> 
> Also I don't post enough photos of Shanti here. Looks like favouritism! But she is just a wonderful girl, so affectionate, so easy to deal with, spends half her day on my lap.  Yesterday she got a new toy and she went wild for it, so I snapped a few new photos.
> 
> g]


She is lovely, I am not normally a fan of torties but her markings are beautiful.


----------



## Aurelie

korrok said:


> Here in the Netherlands, the traditional type are known as a seperate breed, "Thai", where only the modern are referred to as Siamese.
> 
> I find it a little curious that Shanti looks a little less "extreme" than Teemo (though neither are really extreme). I know nothing about Teemo's father of course, but many of Shanti's direct relatives look far more extreme than she does.
> 
> Attached is a photo of her father, Ch Lenromas Stryker - sent to me by her breeder.  I consider this really quite extreme typing!


I do see lots of Siamese that in photos look as though their ears are literally on the side of their heads, but i have never seen one at a show - photo angle or catching the cat as it ducks its ears maybe?


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> I think Bruno is considered to be at the more extreme end of the Siamese spectrum, which is funny because two years ago I would have said I didn't like the extreme Siamese. I have found myself on the receiving end of disapproval from a couple of people who prefer the classic type, but I have to admit that I do like the look now and prefer both the classic and extreme to the applehead.
> 
> This is the best photo I have for ear size, although he will grow into those a bit!


I love Bruno's ears  he is just stunning!!

It's the ears on the side of the head I don't like. Its ok when they hold them down themselves though which show cats know to do!


----------



## korrok

lymorelynn said:


> A stunning boy Korrok but I must admit I am not a great fan of those ears - too extreme for me. I do find the majority of kitten buyers are looking for the less extreme types too.


Nope, absolutely not a fan of those ears either, has to be said! But oddly enough Shanti's ears are nowhere near like that as an adult (a little like it as a kitten). Have attached a photo of her mum and one of her as a kitten, again courtesy of her lovely breeder!

And Aurelie I have to admit I was also not a huge fan of tortie points, from the photos I'd seen of them in the past. But Shanti - and indeed her mum, looking at the photos I have - are exceptionally nicely marked examples. Might sound weird but I especially love her legs and paws!


----------



## sharonbee

korrok said:


> Here in the Netherlands, the traditional type are known as a seperate breed, "Thai", where only the modern are referred to as Siamese.
> 
> I find it a little curious that Shanti looks a little less "extreme" than Teemo (though neither are really extreme). I know nothing about Teemo's father of course, but many of Shanti's direct relatives look far more extreme than she does.
> 
> Attached is a photo of her father, Ch Lenromas Stryker - sent to me by her breeder.  I consider this really quite extreme typing!


I love the extreme types, when we took Wispa to stud they had a gorgeous Havana with really large bat ears, I loved him and really hope Wispa has one like him for us to keep, he will be Wispas kittens half brother so there is a slight chance one will take after him, only a slight chance I guess but here's hoping.

I love Shanti, I think torties are just that little bit different, all our girls from Wispa this time will be torties.


----------



## gorgeous

Today my daughter and I have had a fabulous day meeting some beautiful siamese babies and their gorgeous mummy and human slaves!

The babies are so confident, full of life, love cuddles and have endless energy! They love children and at one point my daughter was so happy when she had 5 kittens snuggling on her lap..

They were all so gorgeous..the little chocolate boy had already been picked BUT this beautiful little girl has chosen us to be her slaves! 

I apologise for the pics being wonky but when i download from phone onto pf this is what happens!


----------



## lymorelynn

gorgeous said:


> Today my daughter and I have had a fabulous day meeting some beautiful siamese babies and their gorgeous mummy and human slaves!
> 
> The babies are so confident, full of life, love cuddles and have endless energy! They love children and at one point my daughter was so happy when she had 5 kittens snuggling on her lap..
> 
> They were all so gorgeous..the little chocolate boy had already been picked BUT this beautiful little girl has chosen us to be her slaves!
> 
> I apologise for the pics being wonky but when i download from phone onto pf this is what happens!


Been waiting for this update all day  Woo hoo :thumbsup: I am so pleased for you and your new little girly looks fabulous :001_wub:


----------



## Aurelie

gorgeous said:


> Today my daughter and I have had a fabulous day meeting some beautiful siamese babies and their gorgeous mummy and human slaves!
> 
> The babies are so confident, full of life, love cuddles and have endless energy! They love children and at one point my daughter was so happy when she had 5 kittens snuggling on her lap..
> 
> They were all so gorgeous..the little chocolate boy had already been picked BUT this beautiful little girl has chosen us to be her slaves!
> 
> I apologise for the pics being wonky but when i download from phone onto pf this is what happens!


How fantastic! Sounds like you both have a blissful couple of weeks ahead of you choosing names. Lovely photos - she looks perfect:001_wub:


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> Been waiting for this update all day  Woo hoo :thumbsup: I am so pleased for you and your new little girly looks fabulous :001_wub:


They are all very lovely...but this little girl in particular took a shine to us....the pics are not the best..but what colour is she Lynn?


----------



## Aurelie

Lynn is she a lilac?


----------



## gorgeous

Aurelie said:


> How fantastic! Sounds like you both have a blissful couple of weeks ahead of you choosing names. Lovely photos - she looks perfect:001_wub:


She is as pretty as a picture! She would not leave my daughter alone! We are in love! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose

You're making Spooks' head grow telling him he's a 'posh' cat! :lol:

I felt I had to mention the 'perhaps a cross' in case the Pedigree police jumped on me but I do think you're right- I can't see anything other than Meezer there! 



Aurelie said:


> She is lovely, I am not normally a fan of torties but her markings are beautiful.


I thought that, too! Sometimes I find the torties a little 'distorted' if you get what I mean? But Shanti's markings are perfect- she is beautiful! :001_wub:

And as for earsets and extremities, I've seen some at shows where I've thought they were really too much. But on the other hand, I'm not a huge fan of the appleheads either.

Spooks' typing is absolutely perfect in my eyes- fantastic big ears, in the right place, and a face that isn't too looooong. But then, I would say that wouldn't I?! :laugh:



gorgeous said:


> Today my daughter and I have had a fabulous day meeting some beautiful siamese babies and their gorgeous mummy and human slaves!
> 
> The babies are so confident, full of life, love cuddles and have endless energy! They love children and at one point my daughter was so happy when she had 5 kittens snuggling on her lap..
> 
> They were all so gorgeous..the little chocolate boy had already been picked BUT this beautiful little girl has chosen us to be her slaves!
> 
> I apologise for the pics being wonky but when i download from phone onto pf this is what happens!


Oh wow! Fantastic news!! She's a beauty! :001_wub: Is she a blue?


----------



## lymorelynn

Aurelie said:


> Lynn is she a lilac?


I thought so from a first look at the photos but she could be blue or even chocolate - it's hard to tell from pictures sometimes. She could even be caramel.
What did her breeder say Gorgeous?
Just had another look and I'm sticking with lilac


----------



## gorgeous

JordanRose said:


> You're making Spooks' head grow telling him he's a 'posh' cat! :lol:
> 
> I felt I had to mention the 'perhaps a cross' in case the Pedigree police jumped on me but I do think you're right- I can't see anything other than Meezer there!
> 
> I thought that, too! Sometimes I find the torties a little 'distorted' if you get what I mean? But Shanti's markings are perfect- she is beautiful! :001_wub:
> 
> And as for earsets and extremities, I've seen some at shows where I've thought they were really too much. But on the other hand, I'm not a huge fan of the appleheads either.
> 
> Spooks' typing is absolutely perfect in my eyes- fantastic big ears, in the right place, and a face that isn't too looooong. But then, I would say that wouldn't I?! :laugh:
> 
> Oh wow! Fantastic news!! She's a beauty! :001_wub: Is she a blue?


Yep she is a blue! :thumbsup:


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> I thought so from a first look at the photos but she could be blue or even chocolate - it's hard to tell from pictures sometimes. She could even be caramel.
> What did her breeder say Gorgeous?


She is blue..she has a blue brother (he was a stunner!), a chocolate brother and two lilac sisters.


----------



## lymorelynn

Ah you see how hard it is to tell from a photo  
I am still comparing Daisy to photos I have of Napoleon at the same age and wondering if I am right that she is lilac 
ETA - if you want to PM me with her pedigree details (if you know them) I would be very interested - she is a lovely girl


----------



## gorgeous

Well the kittens are 8 weeks old and to me the chocolate was very clear but the blue and lilac very similar...well to me any way.


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> Ah you see how hard it is to tell from a photo
> I am still comparing Daisy to photos I have of Napoleon at the same age and wondering if I am right that she is lilac


I understand how disappointing it is to be wrong Lynn, so if Daisy does turn out to be a chocolate, out of the kindness of my heart I am willing to help you with that disappointment and will take delivery of her as soon as the those ears turn chocolate...

I know, I know, so kind of me


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> Ah you see how hard it is to tell from a photo
> I am still comparing Daisy to photos I have of Napoleon at the same age and wondering if I am right that she is lilac
> ETA - if you want to PM me with her pedigree details (if you know them) I would be very interested - she is a lovely girl


I will be getting a certificate and will happy to pm...I did get shown a copy today but i cant remember names. But lovely lovely natures!


----------



## Aurelie

I wonder how many of us on here have some of the same prefixes popping up on our pedigrees?


----------



## JordanRose

Aurelie said:


> I wonder how many of us on here have some of the same prefixes popping up on our pedigrees?


I would love to know where Spooks comes from! I've been asked before about his breeder as he's so beautiful but of course, I can't answer them!

To be honest, though, I doubt it was a particularly good one- I don't think he's been very well socialised in kittenhood somehow...


----------



## lymorelynn

Aurelie said:


> I understand how disappointing it is to be wrong Lynn, so if Daisy does turn out to be a chocolate, out of the kindness of my heart I am willing to help you with that disappointment and will take delivery of her as soon as the those ears turn chocolate...
> 
> I know, I know, so kind of me


I can let the cat out of the bag now and tell you she was promised to Gorgeous if she was chocolate  but I do know others who would be very interested


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> I can let the cat out of the bag now and tell you she was promised to Gorgeous if she was chocolate  but I do know others who would be very interested


Don't worry - one meezer is currently more than enough for me! 

Edited - am so thick! who? Is MollyMilo still adding to her collection next year?


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> I can let the cat out of the bag now and tell you she was promised to Gorgeous if she was chocolate  but I do know others who would be very interested


Well I am totally smitten with these beauties and would like to add to our collection..lol...and would like a blue or chocolate boy! So you aint got rid of me just yet!!


----------



## oggers86

I have sent an email to the traditional siamese cat club asking for breeders around my area so hoping to get a few more. 

How far is ok for a kitten to travel to its new home? 

I really hope I am not chasing a fantasy, hubby hasnt mentioned anything since the day he told me he would consider it if I was quiet and I dont want to mention it yet!!


----------



## Ringypie

Everybody needs a bottom for a pillow! (Flint got the lyrics slightly wrong but decided that Parsnip's bum was really quite comfortable)


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> I can let the cat out of the bag now and tell you she was promised to Gorgeous if she was chocolate  but I do know others who would be very interested


I worked this out!

Feeling dead clever right now


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Don't worry - one meezer is currently more than enough for me!
> 
> Edited - am so thick! who? Is MollyMilo still adding to her collection next year?


 Perhaps next year, I'm after a choc tabby girl, lilac or seal. No rush though!

This little chocolate delight is quite a handful just now


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Today my daughter and I have had a fabulous day meeting some beautiful siamese babies and their gorgeous mummy and human slaves!
> 
> The babies are so confident, full of life, love cuddles and have endless energy! They love children and at one point my daughter was so happy when she had 5 kittens snuggling on her lap..
> 
> They were all so gorgeous..the little chocolate boy had already been picked BUT this beautiful little girl has chosen us to be her slaves!
> 
> I apologise for the pics being wonky but when i download from phone onto pf this is what happens!


Awwww she is fabulous!! Reminds me so much of Mai Ling as a kitten 
So happy for you gorgeous xx


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> I worked this out!
> 
> Feeling dead clever right now


Who??? NOT feeling dead clever right now


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Who??? NOT feeling dead clever right now


gorgeous was hoping that pashas baby was going to be a gorgeous chocolate as she really wanted a gorgeous siamese. Now this weekend gorgeous went to see a basketful of gorgeous kttens and we get a gorgeous blue girl coming home to us all soon.

It all just gorgeous :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> gorgeous was hoping that pashas baby was going to be a gorgeous chocolate as she really wanted a gorgeous siamese. Now this weekend gorgeous went to see a basketful of gorgeous kttens and we get a gorgeous blue girl coming home to us all soon.
> 
> It all just gorgeous :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


On the subject of gorgeous.... Any more pics of your gorgeous ones?????


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> gorgeous was hoping that pashas baby was going to be a gorgeous chocolate as she really wanted a gorgeous siamese. Now this weekend gorgeous went to see a basketful of gorgeous kttens and we get a gorgeous blue girl coming home to us all soon.
> 
> It all just gorgeous :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


I have to say, I worked it out too! *Raises hand meekly* 

Glad you've found your perfect little kitten after all, gorgeous (I always feel funny saying 'gorgeous' to address you by the way, it's like I'm coming on to you :ihih: :lol: )


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> gorgeous was hoping that pashas baby was going to be a gorgeous chocolate as she really wanted a gorgeous siamese. Now this weekend gorgeous went to see a basketful of gorgeous kttens and we get a gorgeous blue girl coming home to us all soon.
> 
> It all just gorgeous :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:





JordanRose said:


> I have to say, I worked it out too! *Raises hand meekly*
> 
> Glad you've found your perfect little kitten after all, gorgeous (I always feel funny saying 'gorgeous' to address you by the way, it's like I'm coming on to you :ihih: :lol: )


Yes you are all very clever....I was indeed hoping to be the lucky one to be Pasha' baby new slave! She is a gorgeous kitty.....and she would have been made very welcome here and spoilt rotten! However I am genuinely pleased for Lynn as she has got her lilac girl after a rather traumatic experience with the birth. In the future I would still like one of Lynns kitties as they are gorgeous!

Anyhow we have been chosen by a very beautiful and gorgeous blue girlie whom I am soo looking forward to getting my hands on properly! Lol...

And JordanRose I dont mind you calling me gorgeous darling!


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> On the subject of gorgeous.... Any more pics of your gorgeous ones?????


Just this one


----------



## Lunabuma

MollyMilo said:


> Just this one


Two peas in a pod!


----------



## Aurelie

What a dumbo - I had worked it out about the lovely Gorgeous but I thought from the post earlier that another PF'er might also be on Lynn's list. I blame having to write the worlds most boring blog for my brain freeze!


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> Just this one


Gorgeous! Lol!

I love it that they are such good friends.


----------



## lymorelynn

Aurelie said:


> What a dumbo - I had worked it out about the lovely Gorgeous but I thought from the post earlier that another PF'er might also be on Lynn's list. I blame having to write the worlds most boring blog for my brain freeze!


If MM hadn't found the beautiful Millie she was indeed on my list  others that were waiting for Pasha babies come from outside PF but all are already Lambchop slaves


----------



## curlywurlydee

Hello all
This is a great thread, so many lovely meezers 

Heres a pic of my little Draco, he is a Cinnamon Tabby point and is 7 months old at the moment.


----------



## simplysardonic

gorgeous said:


> Yes you are all very clever....I was indeed hoping to be the lucky one to be Pasha' baby new slave! She is a gorgeous kitty.....and she would have been made very welcome here and spoilt rotten! However I am genuinely pleased for Lynn as she has got her lilac girl after a rather traumatic experience with the birth. In the future I would still like one of Lynns kitties as they are gorgeous!
> 
> Anyhow we have been chosen by a very beautiful and gorgeous blue girlie whom I am soo looking forward to getting my hands on properly! Lol...
> 
> And JordanRose I dont mind you calling me gorgeous darling!


YAY!!!

So happy we have another Meezer slave in the making


----------



## curlywurlydee

simplysardonic said:


> YAY!!!
> 
> So happy we have another Meezer slave in the making


Draco is my 2nd Siamese, i had a lovely Blue point boy. He sadly passed away in 2010. I think we will always have a siamese in our household now!

Heres a photo of my boy Blue

http://images2.snapfish.com/2323232...8;=ot>35:9=:67=329=XROQDF>2899237:94238ot1lsi


----------



## JordanRose

curlywurlydee said:


> Hello all
> This is a great thread, so many lovely meezers
> 
> Heres a pic of my little Draco, he is a Cinnamon Tabby point and is 7 months old at the moment.


I just love the cinnamons- such a beautiful, vibrant colour :001_wub:

Draco is gorgeous!! (Blue was, too- another favourite colour of mine- I'm sorry to hear you lost him!  )

Welcome to our little Meezer community


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> If MM hadn't found the beautiful Millie she was indeed on my list  others that were waiting for Pasha babies come from outside PF but all are already Lambchop slaves


I was truly honoured to be on Lynn's list  her babies are always stunning!


----------



## MollyMilo

curlywurlydee said:


> Draco is my 2nd Siamese, i had a lovely Blue point boy. He sadly passed away in 2010. I think we will always have a siamese in our household now!
> 
> Heres a photo of my boy Blue
> 
> http://images2.snapfish.com/2323232...8;=ot>35:9=:67=329=XROQDF>2899237:94238ot1lsi


Oh they are all gorgeous! I love Draco!!

I see you live in herts too! Is your breeder in herts?


----------



## lymorelynn

curlywurlydee said:


> Hello all
> This is a great thread, so many lovely meezers
> 
> Heres a pic of my little Draco, he is a Cinnamon Tabby point and is 7 months old at the moment.


Oh, lovely :001_wub::001_wub: As was your handsome blue boy too


----------



## JordanRose

It's only taken me 15 months, but I have finally made Spooks a 'happy in my new home' update for the SAA cat unit. Better late than never, eh? 



Text reads:

To everyone at the SAA (especially the cat people!)

I thought it was about time you had an update on me so here goes!
I've been in my forever home for over a year now and settled in straight away- it was definitely meant to be. I love nothing more than cuddles with my slave and playing with pipe-cleaners. In fact, the slave had brought lots of toys into the SAA for 'rehoming' as I'm generously fussy and like them being put to good use 

When I'm not snuggling, I enjoy telling everyone about my views on cat politics and feline entertainment shows. They all humour me and don't seem to understand my rants but hey- I keep shouting anyway!

My slave tells me everyday about how handsome I am and always has that flashy thing in my face. Rather rude if you ask me! Still, I am very, very happy here and just love to be with my slave- I enjoy pottering round my secure garden, too. I am safe in there and like to sunbathe but am more of an indoor boy!

LOTS OF MEOWS AND PURRS FROM SPOOKS xxx

I may have played a bit on how happy he is, how well he settled and the fact he enjoys a *cough* safe garden and indoor lifestyle. Not that I'm still bitter about nearly being denied him or anything...


----------



## curlywurlydee

MollyMilo said:


> Oh they are all gorgeous! I love Draco!!
> 
> I see you live in herts too! Is your breeder in herts?


Thank you, my breeder is now part of my family  and they live in Cambridge.

Sweet story, when we bought our first Siamese back in 2000, my mum took me to visit the breeder, he had Siamese and Orientals and we had 1 of each. We kept in touch and he invited me and my kids around to meet and play with his litters as he was a single guy living on his own and thought it was good for his kittens to get used to playing with kids. As i don't drive my mum always used to come along (she also ended up buying 2 kittens). Anyways a year or so after my mum and our breeder started dating and they have been together ever since!


----------



## curlywurlydee

JordanRose said:


> I just love the cinnamons- such a beautiful, vibrant colour :001_wub:
> 
> Draco is gorgeous!! (Blue was, too- another favourite colour of mine- I'm sorry to hear you lost him!  )
> 
> Welcome to our little Meezer community


Thank you. I'm excited to see how his colour develops as he is the first Cinnamon i have seen. I was planning on getting a chocolate point, but we were chosen by Draco and couldn't resist him.


----------



## lymorelynn

curlywurlydee said:


> Thank you, my breeder is now part of my family  and they live in Cambridge.
> 
> Sweet story, when we bought our first Siamese back in 2000, my mum took me to visit the breeder, he had Siamese and Orientals and we had 1 of each. We kept in touch and he invited me and my kids around to meet and play with his litters as he was a single guy living on his own and thought it was good for his kittens to get used to playing with kids. As i don't drive my mum always used to come along (she also ended up buying 2 kittens). Anyways a year or so after my mum and our breeder started dating and they have been together ever since!


How romantic :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

curlywurlydee said:


> Thank you, my breeder is now part of my family  and they live in Cambridge.
> 
> Sweet story, when we bought our first Siamese back in 2000, my mum took me to visit the breeder, he had Siamese and Orientals and we had 1 of each. We kept in touch and he invited me and my kids around to meet and play with his litters as he was a single guy living on his own and thought it was good for his kittens to get used to playing with kids. As i don't drive my mum always used to come along (she also ended up buying 2 kittens). Anyways a year or so after my mum and our breeder started dating and they have been together ever since!


Oh that is lovely!!!

Do they breed together now?


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Oh that is lovely!!!
> 
> Do they breed together now?


Is that not a bit personal?


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Is that not a bit personal?


:lol: oops curly knows what I mean I hope!


----------



## curlywurlydee

MollyMilo said:


> :lol: oops curly knows what I mean I hope!


 lol  Yes i know what you mean!!

They do breed together, my mum is often up all hours of the night helping with the birthing process and has had to hand feed kittens when the mums have not been up to it. She really enjoys being a breeder, and we are lucky enough to meet lots and lots of kittens!


----------



## curlywurlydee

lymorelynn said:


> How romantic :001_wub:


very Romantic :001_wub::001_tt1:


----------



## Azriel391

MollyMilo said:


> Oh that is lovely!!!
> 
> Do they breed together now?


Toooooo funny


----------



## Aurelie

curlywurlydee said:


> Hello all
> This is a great thread, so many lovely meezers
> 
> Heres a pic of my little Draco, he is a Cinnamon Tabby point and is 7 months old at the moment.


Your cats are beautiful and I love the story about your mother and your breeder


----------



## MollyMilo

Those with chocs, is yours a dark or milky chocolate?

I've noticed Millie is a much more milky chocolate than Molly was. She has such pink paws pads, more like Milos.

I've Been looking at the gallery on the choc pointed siamese club.
Fascinating to see the ranges of chocolates!!

Chocolate Point Siamese Cat Club | Gallery


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Those with chocs, is yours a dark or milky chocolate?
> 
> I've noticed Millie is a much more milky chocolate than Molly was. She has such pink paws pads, more like Milos.
> 
> I've Been looking at the gallery on the choc pointed siamese club.
> Fascinating to see the ranges of chocolates!!
> 
> Chocolate Point Siamese Cat Club | Gallery


Bruno is a mid brown, sort of half way between milk and dark chocolate. His paw pads have a definite brown tone to the pink. His mask is starting to spread a bit more now, although he still has his white kitten fur in there


----------



## Ringypie

Parsnip is quite dark chocolatey, he's got darker as he's got older. His hands are a few shades lighter than his mask and tail.


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Those with chocs, is yours a dark or milky chocolate?
> 
> I've noticed Millie is a much more milky chocolate than Molly was. She has such pink paws pads, more like Milos.
> 
> I've Been looking at the gallery on the choc pointed siamese club.
> Fascinating to see the ranges of chocolates!!
> 
> Chocolate Point Siamese Cat Club | Gallery


Fistra Kalahari is my favourite there, I think. At least, typewise. But for colour, I love Kaprico Rhinegold! :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

Pasha is a milk chocolate :001_wub: her legs are lighter than her mask and tail and her paw pads are a pinky brown









On MM's link Shermese Elnino is Pasha's grandfather


----------



## Aurelie

Ringypie said:


> Parsnip is quite dark chocolatey, he's got darker as he's got older. His hands are a few shades lighter than his mask and tail.
> View attachment 125621


How old is Parsnip?


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> Pasha is a milk chocolate :001_wub: her legs are lighter than her mask and tail and her paw pads are a pinky brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On MM's link Shermese Elnino is Pasha's grandfather


Grown up Shermese is quite the stern looking cat! Very handsome though.


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> Fistra Kalahari is my favourite there, I think. At least, typewise. But for colour, I love Kaprico Rhinegold! :001_wub:


I agree, my favourite on that page too, I also think Shantai Chocolate Candy is very pretty too.


----------



## gorgeous

Lovely looking chocolates! Once our wee blue girlie is settled in I think a choccie siamese might be next!


----------



## Aurelie

Here is my little lump


----------



## gorgeous

Aurelie said:


> Here is my little lump


Aurelie, your lump is beautiful!! Does she enjoy a cup of tea? (Btw posh tea cup...in my house it is mugs all the way!)


----------



## LyraBella

Aurelie said:


> Here is my little lump


Oh hello Bruno! :001_wub: *swoons*


----------



## Aurelie

gorgeous said:


> Aurelie, your lump is beautiful!! Does she enjoy a cup of tea? (Btw posh tea cup...in my house it is mugs all the way!)


Ha! Thanks Gorgeous, that cup is the result of my husband taking our five year old to choose 'something little' to give me for my birthday. He came out with a £24 cup! It's always the Dads isn't it :lol:


----------



## Aurelie

LyraBella said:


> Oh hello Bruno! :001_wub: *swoons*


Thanks Lyrabella, how is McNulty doing?


----------



## LyraBella

Aurelie said:


> Thanks Lyrabella, how is McNulty doing?


He's getting there. Almost back to his usual self. Eating better & seems more settled. Plus, my parents came back from hols & popped round so he got plenty of attention from my mum, who loves him to pieces. 

Those pics of Bruno are just scrumptious! I love his little face


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Here is my little lump


Ooh I just love Bruno! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## korrok

So my bf and I had to go away for 4 days and I was worrying like a new mother over Shanti and Teemo and how they would cope with their cat sitters (the bf's parents stayed over). Especially Teemo since he fears EVERYONE who isn't us! Well, they got on okay, but today being home again I have had the pair of them just WELDED to my lap - especially a needy little seal lump who has spent the past days mostly hidden. Teemo is a ridiculously babied mini-meezer. :devil:


----------



## MollyMilo

I wish someone had told me that if I hold the button down on the iPhone, I could take a million photos at once!!
Only had the phone two years!!! 

Some photos for you 





















































Milo next


----------



## Azriel391

SQUEEEEEEEE Millie is gorgeous glad you 've found that button !!! We want Milo We want Milo :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MollyMilo

My handsome boy was posing nicely :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Azriel391

from a SQUEEEEE to a SWOOOOOON :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: lovely photo's definitely a meezer convert


----------



## MollyMilo

Milo WAS posing nicely....


----------



## LyraBella

Seeing them together makes me smile so much. :001_wub:

So very chuffed for you.

Cx


----------



## MollyMilo

LyraBella said:


> Seeing them together makes me smile so much. :001_wub:
> 
> So very chuffed for you.
> 
> Cx


Thanks Claire, 
I'm so happy they like each other,it's lovely to watch 
Hope you and McNulty are doing ok xx


----------



## JordanRose

Beautiful photos, MM!! :001_wub:

And Aurelie, isn't Bruno developing wonderfully?!


----------



## MollyMilo

I think Milo has doubled in size since Millie joined us  he wants her kitten food and I know that's not good for him!


----------



## lymorelynn

fantastic photos of your delightful duo MM :001_tt1::001_tt1: They look so happy together :001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose

Not the best photos- and not 'threadworthy'- so I'll bore you lot! All taken today. Mr Lazy GrumpyPants :001_wub:

Some Pestering first! This is my pile of 'not for Spooks to sit on' work papers. He's never sat there before. Until today :devil:


Attention, slave. On the double!


Stealing my chair!! (And totally getting away with it!)






Always time for a good rant!


Beautiful lad :001_tt1:


No more photos!


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> fantastic photos of your delightful duo MM :001_tt1::001_tt1: They look so happy together :001_wub:


Oh they are Lynn 

How is our little Daisy? :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Not the best photos- and not 'threadworthy'- so I'll bore you lot! All taken today. Mr Lazy GrumpyPants :001_wub:
> 
> Some Pestering first! This is my pile of 'not for Spooks to sit on' work papers. He's never sat there before. Until today :devil:
> 
> 
> Attention, slave. On the double!
> 
> 
> Stealing my chair!! (And totally getting away with it!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always time for a good rant!
> 
> 
> Beautiful lad :001_tt1:
> 
> 
> No more photos!


Gorgeous!!! :001_wub: :001_wub: just makes me melt

I never get bored of spooks! I enjoy every single pixel of him!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Starting to explore  I have a couple of photos on my phone (they're on fb if you want a sneak peek ) but I'll put them on here as soon as I can


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Starting to explore  I have a couple of photos on my phone (they're on fb if you want a sneak peek ) but I'll put them on here as soon as I can


Oh!! I'll take a peek


----------



## rose

MM is milo a lilac or lilac tabby point? He is beautiful!


----------



## lymorelynn

More photos of Daisy in the main chat but here's one for the Meezer album


----------



## MollyMilo

rose said:


> MM is milo a lilac or lilac tabby point? He is beautiful!


Thank you  Lilac tabby I love his colouring so much

Let's see Monty!!


----------



## rose

Monty is a choc tabby and his markings look similar to Milo's . Except for the scratches on his nose!!


----------



## MollyMilo

rose said:


> Monty is a choc tabby and his markings look similar to Milo's . Except for the scratches on his nose!!


Gorgeous!! Getting big now


----------



## oliviarussian

MollyMilo said:


> Thank you  Lilac tabby I love his colouring so much
> 
> Let's see Monty!!


Chocolate and Lilac I think are my 2 favourites!  Love the fact Milo has taken on mothering duties!


----------



## curlywurlydee

MollyMilo said:


> I wish someone had told me that if I hold the button down on the iPhone, I could take a million photos at once!!
> Only had the phone two years!!!
> 
> Some photos for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milo next


She is Gorgeous!! :001_tt1:


----------



## curlywurlydee

lymorelynn said:


> More photos of Daisy in the main chat but here's one for the Meezer album


What a little cutie! what colour is she and how old is she here?


----------



## MollyMilo

oliviarussian said:


> Chocolate and Lilac I think are my 2 favourites!  Love the fact Milo has taken on mothering duties!


Haha I've always said Milo is in touch with his feminine side


----------



## lymorelynn

Daisy is a lilac point and she will be four weeks old on Monday 
You can read about her arrival here http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/328573-slow-labour.html


----------



## curlywurlydee

Heres another pic of my Draco. I think he is going to be a big boy when he grows up, his paws are massive.


----------



## MollyMilo

curlywurlydee said:


> Heres another pic of my Draco. I think he is going to be a big boy when he grows up, his paws are massive.


Oh he is handsome!!!

He looks like Milo  have you go any 'Roy.. in his ped?


----------



## curlywurlydee

lymorelynn said:


> Daisy is a lilac point and she will be four weeks old on Monday
> You can read about her arrival here http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/328573-slow-labour.html


 Just read through both threads. what a traumatic experience for you all to go through! Daisy is a special little kitty, with a beautiful mama, and the way Mama cat took her baby everywhere with her.......too cute :001_wub:


----------



## moggiemum

he he has xmas come early for Daisy she is adorrrrrrrrrrable


----------



## curlywurlydee

MollyMilo said:


> Oh he is handsome!!!
> 
> He looks like Milo  have you go any 'Roy.. in his ped?


Thank you. No his breeder begins with a V (is there a reason why breeders names are not typed in full on here)


----------



## lymorelynn

curlywurlydee said:


> Thank you. No his breeder begins with a V (*is there a reason why breeders names are not typed in full on here*)


Usually to protect them from any libel or malicious comments


----------



## MollyMilo

curlywurlydee said:


> Thank you. No his breeder begins with a V (is there a reason why breeders names are not typed in full on here)


Oh I could have sworn he had some Roy.. Maybe as grandparent then?


----------



## curlywurlydee

lymorelynn said:


> Usually to protect them from any libel or malicious comments


thanks for the info, i did wonder.


----------



## curlywurlydee

MollyMilo said:


> Oh I could have sworn he had some Roy.. Maybe as grandparent then?


Nope, no Roys in his ped at all, he has lots of Hart... and Vin...and a few others


----------



## MollyMilo

Give us a hug then


----------



## Ringypie

I haven't been on for a few days but what a treat to come back to all these lovely pics!


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> I wish someone had told me that if I hold the button down on the iPhone, I could take a million photos at once!!
> Only had the phone two years!!!
> 
> Some photos for you
> 
> Milo next


I love Millie's chocolate nose, its lovely and even. :001_tt1:


----------



## Aurelie

curlywurlydee said:


> Heres another pic of my Draco. I think he is going to be a big boy when he grows up, his paws are massive.


He is a handsome boy and I agree - those are big paws!


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> Beautiful photos, MM!! :001_wub:
> 
> And Aurelie, isn't Bruno developing wonderfully?!


Thanks JR, he is such a little character


----------



## oggers86

Yay I have just bought tickets to the Supreme!! Looking forward to seeing all the many different breeds but of course, the Siamese the most


----------



## Aurelie

oggers86 said:


> Yay I have just bought tickets to the Supreme!! Looking forward to seeing all the many different breeds but of course, the Siamese the most


Hooray! Come and say hello


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> I love Millie's chocolate nose, its lovely and even. :001_tt1:


It is 

Has the naughtiness started yet Aurelie?

16 weeks today, This one knows I don't like her on the kitchen worktop just incase she falls off  so what does the little madam do? She balances on the back of a chair and launches herself on to the worktop. Then she just sits there and screams at me as if to say look at me!!!


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> It is
> 
> Has the naughtiness started yet Aurelie?
> 
> 16 weeks today, This one knows I don't like her on the kitchen worktop just incase she falls off  so what does the little madam do? She balances on the back of a chair and launches herself on to the worktop. Then she just sits there and screams at me as if to say look at me!!!


Yes! He ran off with some toast yesterday and although he cannot get onto the kitchen sides yet he is always getting up onto the table - he has learnt 'no' though which is so strange - my husband is amazed at how dog like some of his behaviour is. He is still completely silent, however now that Nancy is back to normal I realise that this is a blessing!


----------



## Ringypie

Chocolates are such monkeys aren't they. We've got a new sofa in the kitchen which the boys think is really exciting. Parsnip has been told off so many tines already for velcroing himself to it, now when he gets on there he gies us such an impudent 'and what are you going to do about it' look coupled with a little bleat. Either that or he does this......


----------



## oliviarussian

Ringypie said:


> Chocolates are such monkeys aren't they. We've got a new sofa in the kitchen which the boys think is really exciting. Parsnip has been told off so many tines already for velcroing himself to it, now when he gets on there he gies us such an impudent 'and what are you going to do about it' look coupled with a little bleat. Either that or he does this......
> 
> View attachment 125735


Oh Parsnip I do love you!!!!!!!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol: How's your cheeky brother doing?


----------



## Ringypie

Cheeky brother is doing what he does best - sleeping and cuddling with occasional bursts of energy where he gallops around with Parsnip sound in like a stampede of rhinos - not helped by the fact that our downstairs is laminate....

They were delighted when I left the wardrobe open yesterday!


----------



## Ringypie

Cuddles


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Yes! He ran off with some toast yesterday and although he cannot get onto the kitchen sides yet he is always getting up onto the table - he has learnt 'no' though which is so strange - my husband is amazed at how dog like some of his behaviour is. He is still completely silent, however now that Nancy is back to normal I realise that this is a blessing!


They know when they are being naughty but In my experience do it anyway!!
Milo starts to scratch the stairs, and he does the motion so slowly as if he's waiting for my ' Milo no'!!


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> They know when they are being naughty but In my experience do it anyway!!
> Milo starts to scratch the stairs, and he does the motion so slowly as if he's waiting for my ' Milo no'!!


Parsnip does exactly the same! It's like he does a little test scratch to see if we are going to notice!

He's being a terrible nuisance this afternoon. I brought Pie's bridle home to clean, but can't as I have a lapful of Siamese and he's so warm and comfy I don't want to disturb him! I'll just have to sit here and not do my chores, what a shame!


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> Parsnip does exactly the same! It's like he does a little test scratch to see if we are going to notice!
> 
> He's being a terrible nuisance this afternoon. I brought Pie's bridle home to clean, but can't as I have a lapful of Siamese and he's so warm and comfy I don't want to disturb him! I'll just have to sit here and not do my chores, what a shame!


Haha yes the scrstch test!!

I transferred ownership of Millie last night!! So much easier online and it only took 3 weeks and not 6 months this time 
Does the breeder get an notification email?


----------



## sharonbee

Just thought I would show this pic on here of Xenia our chocolate tabby point siamese...



And here she is with our white oriental Taylor and Wispa our Havana....



Xenia is such a fuss head, she loves to cuddle and her voice is so sweet and very girly


----------



## Ringypie

The boys think this is the best way of spending a stormy horrible night. I'm so glad they are indoor cats - it sounds horrendous out there!


----------



## Ringypie

sharonbee said:


> Just thought I would show this pic on here of Xenia our chocolate tabby point siamese...
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is with our white oriental Taylor and Wispa our Havana....
> 
> 
> 
> Xenia is such a fuss head, she loves to cuddle and her voice is so sweet and very girly


Ooh they are beautiful


----------



## sharonbee

Thankyou Ringypie, your boys are stunning too.


----------



## oliviarussian

Ringypie said:


> The boys think this is the best way of spending a stormy horrible night. I'm so glad they are indoor cats - it sounds horrendous out there!
> 
> View attachment 125775


Oh Flint.... You make me so happy, your funny little face!


----------



## Aurelie

sharonbee said:


> Just thought I would show this pic on here of Xenia our chocolate tabby point siamese...
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is with our white oriental Taylor and Wispa our Havana....
> 
> 
> 
> Xenia is such a fuss head, she loves to cuddle and her voice is so sweet and very girly


Xenia is beautiful, I would love a tabby point one day.


----------



## sharonbee

Aurelie said:


> Xenia is beautiful, I would love a tabby point one day.


Watch this space....Xenia will go to stud in the next few months hopefully, she could have some little tabby points.


----------



## Aurelie

sharonbee said:


> Watch this space....Xenia will go to stud in the next few months hopefully, she could have some little tabby points.


Lovely, what colour is the stud you have chosen? Bruno is a Jomese baby too


----------



## sharonbee

Aurelie said:


> Lovely, what colour is the stud you have chosen? Bruno is a Jomese baby too


Joan has some stunning cats doesn't she? I loved all her torties.

We have chosen a blue point stud if all goes to plan and he isn't already entertaining at the time. He is GR CH Genetta Beau Regard, so she could have chocolates and blues and I think she could have lilac solids or tabbies.


----------



## Aurelie

sharonbee said:


> Joan has some stunning cats doesn't she? I loved all her torties.
> 
> We have chosen a blue point stud if all goes to plan and he isn't already entertaining at the time. He is GR CH Genetta Beau Regard, so she could have chocolates and blues and I think she could have lilac solids or tabbies.


She does - I liked her a lot. Exciting times ahead for Xenia, sounds like some very lovely colours.


----------



## Ringypie

oliviarussian said:


> Oh Flint.... You make me so happy, your funny little face!


He does have a funny face doesn't he, so expressive too. I think my favourite is his lights are on but no one's home face


----------



## lupie

I just love lurking in this thread. Really hope I'm able to have a siamese or oriental at some point in the future! Preferably tabby point :001_tt1: but I'll take any


----------



## Aurelie

lupie said:


> I just love lurking in this thread. Really hope I'm able to have a siamese or oriental at some point in the future! Preferably tabby point :001_tt1: but I'll take any


Oh do, I know it sounds so trite, but there is nothing quite like a Siamese


----------



## Ringypie

Aurelie said:


> Oh do, I know it sounds so trite, but there is nothing quite like a Siamese


This is so true. I know I'm biased but they are wonderful!


----------



## lupie

Aurelie said:


> Oh do, I know it sounds so trite, but there is nothing quite like a Siamese





Ringypie said:


> This is so true. I know I'm biased but they are wonderful!


I didn't like them all that much before joining PF last year and boy was I wrong. Now they are probably on the top of my breeds I would like to own if I am in the right situation list


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Oh do, I know it sounds so trite, but there is nothing quite like a Siamese


So unique! 
Just like you imagined?


----------



## MollyMilo

sharonbee said:


> Just thought I would show this pic on here of Xenia our chocolate tabby point siamese...
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is with our white oriental Taylor and Wispa our Havana....
> 
> 
> 
> Xenia is such a fuss head, she loves to cuddle and her voice is so sweet and very girly


Your cats are always so stunning Sharon! I love Xenia :001_tt1:


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> So unique!
> Just like you imagined?


Exactly like!


----------



## oggers86

I have been in touch with the breeder who Gorgeous is getting her kitten from and all being well I hope to be updating this thread around this time next year. I am going to contact her after Christmas as by then we should have moved house and we can discuss things further 

Although I would like to add one sooner (I am beginning to think Elsa wants a playmate) this gives us plenty of time to sort out the hopeful new house (we have seen one we like, need to arrange a viewing and then decide from there if it is for us) 

Also gives me plenty of time to save up slowly so I can still have money to do stuff to a new house. Gives me plenty of time to get H used to the idea although I did bring it up briefly yesterday about getting another one. He just said he wants them all to be treated equally (i.e. all indoor or all outdoor) so I think he really is ok with the idea and it wasnt all a dream :thumbsup:


----------



## Aurelie

oggers86 said:


> I have been in touch with the breeder who Gorgeous is getting her kitten from and all being well I hope to be updating this thread around this time next year. I am going to contact her after Christmas as by then we should have moved house and we can discuss things further
> 
> Although I would like to add one sooner (I am beginning to think Elsa wants a playmate) this gives us plenty of time to sort out the hopeful new house (we have seen one we like, need to arrange a viewing and then decide from there if it is for us)
> 
> Also gives me plenty of time to save up slowly so I can still have money to do stuff to a new house. Gives me plenty of time to get H used to the idea although I did bring it up briefly yesterday about getting another one. He just said he wants them all to be treated equally (i.e. all indoor or all outdoor) so I think he really is ok with the idea and it wasnt all a dream :thumbsup:


Hooray! Great news


----------



## korrok

oggers86 said:


> I have been in touch with the breeder who Gorgeous is getting her kitten from and all being well I hope to be updating this thread around this time next year. I am going to contact her after Christmas as by then we should have moved house and we can discuss things further
> 
> Although I would like to add one sooner (I am beginning to think Elsa wants a playmate) this gives us plenty of time to sort out the hopeful new house (we have seen one we like, need to arrange a viewing and then decide from there if it is for us)
> 
> Also gives me plenty of time to save up slowly so I can still have money to do stuff to a new house. Gives me plenty of time to get H used to the idea although I did bring it up briefly yesterday about getting another one. He just said he wants them all to be treated equally (i.e. all indoor or all outdoor) so I think he really is ok with the idea and it wasnt all a dream :thumbsup:


Good news there then! 

And trust me, although you feel you'd rather add one sooner..with moving house and all that upheaval, the time will fly by! My boyfriend and I decided about spring last year that we would get a cat when we moved home, since he loves cats, and I felt I was finally ready to get another after the loss of my lovely boy Spitz 11 years earlier (hit me in the biggest way, daft as it sounds). We moved in December and got Shanti & Teemo in August - waiting was definitely for the best because the move was totally hectic and we had tons of spending to do on furnishings/DIY/all that boring stuff.


----------



## oggers86

korrok said:


> Good news there then!
> 
> And trust me, although you feel you'd rather add one sooner..with moving house and all that upheaval, the time will fly by! My boyfriend and I decided about spring last year that we would get a cat when we moved home, since he loves cats, and I felt I was finally ready to get another after the loss of my lovely boy Spitz 11 years earlier (hit me in the biggest way, daft as it sounds). We moved in December and got Shanti & Teemo in August - waiting was definitely for the best because the move was totally hectic and we had tons of spending to do on furnishings/DIY/all that boring stuff.


Thats true, gives us time to paint or replace a carpet without having an other furry trouble maker to worry about. I have come to the conclusion that colour doesnt matter, I kept changing my mind about my favourite anyway! I think a boy would be most suited and hopefully there will be one to choose. If not I dont know if a girl would be ok or if I should hold out for a boy. I am looking for a sociable cat who won't terrorise Elise but won't get scared by Elsa when she goes into chase mode. I cant work out if she just wants to play as she doesnt growl or hiss, her claws aren't out and she never does any damage. Unfortunately Elise takes it as a threat and goes into defense mode and runs thus making Elsa even more interested in chasing her!


----------



## Aurelie

oggers86 said:


> Thats true, gives us time to paint or replace a carpet without having an other furry trouble maker to worry about. I have come to the conclusion that colour doesnt matter, I kept changing my mind about my favourite anyway! I think a boy would be most suited and hopefully there will be one to choose. If not I dont know if a girl would be ok or if I should hold out for a boy. I am looking for a sociable cat who won't terrorise Elise but won't get scared by Elsa when she goes into chase mode. I cant work out if she just wants to play as she doesnt growl or hiss, her claws aren't out and she never does any damage. Unfortunately Elise takes it as a threat and goes into defense mode and runs thus making Elsa even more interested in chasing her!


I wanted a boy to be sure he would get on with Nancy but actually, seeing how she reacted to a new arrival I realise it wouldn't have made the blindest bit of difference. In the future I would have no hesitation in having either a girl or boy (still have the names Clara and Floyd to use up one day ) and I think either sex seems to be equally cuddly and people orientated.

Burmese, Tonks, Orientals, Siamese - I think they all have that streak of charm mixed with flat out bolshyness running through them


----------



## Ringypie

I'm in trouble. Parsnip was on the windowsill looking out at the awful weather muttering about it to himself. I poked my head round the curtain to see what he was up to, and got bopped several times, then he honked at me like he was telling me off and bopped me several more times! Know where I'm not wanted! Obviously he was up to secret Siamese stuff, not for human eyes!


----------



## moggiemum

sorry im giggling but you tell the story so well , felt like i was there


----------



## Azriel391

Giggling too I think it was the honk that did it for me


----------



## lymorelynn

So funny :lol:


----------



## curlywurlydee

sharonbee said:


> Just thought I would show this pic on here of Xenia our chocolate tabby point siamese...
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is with our white oriental Taylor and Wispa our Havana....
> 
> 
> 
> Xenia is such a fuss head, she loves to cuddle and her voice is so sweet and very girly


What Stunning cats! they are gorgeous :001_tt1:


----------



## Aurelie

Ringypie said:


> I'm in trouble. Parsnip was on the windowsill looking out at the awful weather muttering about it to himself. I poked my head round the curtain to see what he was up to, and got bopped several times, then he honked at me like he was telling me off and bopped me several more times! Know where I'm not wanted! Obviously he was up to secret Siamese stuff, not for human eyes!


Parsnip is fab. Great name for a great cat.


----------



## Ringypie

Aurelie said:


> Parsnip is fab. Great name for a great cat.


Mind you I'm not sure he realises he's a cat! He spends his time with us while Flint sleeps upstairs. They do love each other and have great fun playing, but hubby and I joke that Parsnip thinks he's one of us and Flint is his pet lol


----------



## Aurelie

Ringypie said:


> Mind you I'm not sure he realises he's a cat! He spends his time with us while Flint sleeps upstairs. They do love each other and have great fun playing, but hubby and I joke that Parsnip thinks he's one of us and Flint is his pet lol


Nancy has no idea either, I'm sure she thinks when she gets into (my!) bed at night yipping and yawing about nothing in particular that she is one of the three adults in the house!


----------



## MollyMilo

Good luck boys!!

Big hugs ladies xx


----------



## Psygon

sharonbee said:


>


Xenia is such a pretty girl  Love her face


----------



## rose

Monty went in at 8.10, a lot of yowling! The other 2 cats think their throats have been cut, bless!


----------



## Aurelie

I am back.......with Bruno! Poor thing only has one testicle on display at the moment so I have plugged in some feliway and will have a chat with him about respecting girls and not scruffing them when they are sleeping. They will have a look at him at six months.

I also noticed that he has a slightly closed eye this morning and while I was waiting (for an hour due to a very unwell golden retriever) to been seen he started sneezing green discharge (sorry) so not only do I have Bruno, he has some anibiotics too


----------



## oliviarussian

Aurelie said:


> I am back.......with Bruno! Poor thing only has one testicle on display at the moment so I have plugged in some feliway and will have a chat with him about respecting girls and not scruffing them when they are sleeping. They will have a look at him in six months.
> 
> I also noticed that he has a slightly closed eye this morning and while I was waiting (for an hour due to a very unwell golden retriever) to been seen he started sneezing green discharge (sorry) so not only do I have Bruno, he has some anibiotics too


Six months????? That's a long wait!.... Rosso had the same problem and we went back monthly for a review of the situation, In the end when he was 8 months I couldn't put it off any longer as his wee was stinking to high heaven and he was bullying Mika, So the vet had to go in and find it!!!


----------



## Aurelie

oliviarussian said:


> Six months????? That's a long wait!.... Rosso had the same problem and we went back monthly for a review of the situation, In the end when he was 8 months I couldn't put it off any longer as his wee was stinking to high heaven and he was bullying Mika, So the vet had to go in and find it!!!


Sorry - I meant at six months not in six months - have corrected my post!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> I am back.......with Bruno! Poor thing only has one testicle on display at the moment so I have plugged in some feliway and will have a chat with him about respecting girls and not scruffing them when they are sleeping. They will have a look at him at six months.
> 
> I also noticed that he has a slightly closed eye this morning and while I was waiting (for an hour due to a very unwell golden retriever) to been seen he started sneezing green discharge (sorry) so not only do I have Bruno, he has some anibiotics too


Oh poor little mite  hope he feels better soon xx

Alfie had that little problem and went back at 7 months. Perhaps it's a siamese issue?


----------



## Ringypie

Aurelie said:


> I am back.......with Bruno! Poor thing only has one testicle on display at the moment so I have plugged in some feliway and will have a chat with him about respecting girls and not scruffing them when they are sleeping. They will have a look at him at six months.
> 
> I also noticed that he has a slightly closed eye this morning and while I was waiting (for an hour due to a very unwell golden retriever) to been seen he started sneezing green discharge (sorry) so not only do I have Bruno, he has some anibiotics too


Oh poor Bruno. I hope he's on the mend (and is sporting a full set of furry pom-poms for the vet to deal with) very soon!


----------



## lymorelynn

Hugs for Bruno and I hope he's feeling better soon ((())) Hopefully the pom-pom issue will be resolved when you go back too


----------



## Aurelie

Bruno has had an antibiotic and I'm not kidding, in the space of five hours he has gone from looking a touch winky this morning to looking like this (see below). I already have antibiotics, so nothing to be done but let them do their job - glad he wasn't neutered after all.


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Bruno has had an antibiotic and I'm not kidding in the space of five hours he has gone from looking a touch winky this morning to looking like this (see below). I already have antibiotics, so nothing to be done but let them do their job - glad he didn't have his spay after all if he is not well.


Things sometimes work out so well.

Gosh even with the wink, he's so gorgeous!!! :001_tt1:


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Things sometimes work out so well.
> 
> Gosh even with the wink, he's so gorgeous!!! :001_tt1:


Selfishly, I did look at that pic and think, damn it - that would have been a great photo!


----------



## rose

I think he's putting it on, just didn't want his nads off!!! Seriously, not a scratch is it? I will be collecting Monty at 3pm minus his nads!!!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Selfishly, I did look at that pic and think, damn it - that would have been a great photo!


He will be all bright eyes and bushy tailed for his show I'm sure!! Can't wait to see how he does, disappointed I can't meet him though


----------



## MollyMilo

rose said:


> I think he's putting it on, just didn't want his nads off!!! Seriously, not a scratch is it? I will be collecting Monty at 3pm minus his nads!!!


 I'm glad it's all over!


----------



## Aurelie

rose said:


> I think he's putting it on, just didn't want his nads off!!! Seriously, not a scratch is it? I will be collecting Monty at 3pm minus his nads!!!


Glad it all went well for Monty, I bet he doesn't even miss them!

It's not a scratch, vet did check with a Fluerets strip - which I am assuming is made from organic saffron combined with angels tears at £7 per strip!


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> He will be all bright eyes and bushy tailed for his show I'm sure!! Can't wait to see how he does, disappointed I can't meet him though


Such a shame - I would have handed him straight over for a cuddle!


----------



## lymorelynn

Can I get a cuddle with Bruno  Can't wait to see him :001_tt1:


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> Can I get a cuddle with Bruno  Can't wait to see him :001_tt1:


Of course!


----------



## rose

He's back, didn't like his little pink bandage so had to take that off. Poor boy no one knows who he is, my dogs and my sons pup are following him sniffing. Poor boy has taken refuge under the hall table!


----------



## MollyMilo

rose said:


> He's back, didn't like his little pink bandage so had to take that off. Poor boy no one knows who he is, my dogs and my sons pup are following him sniffing. Poor boy has taken refuge under the hall table!


Aww bless him!!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Such a shame - I would have handed him straight over for a cuddle!


I wouldn't have handed him back! :001_tt1:


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> I wouldn't have handed him back! :001_tt1:


That is my secret plan. I have quite a big handbag and he is only small....


----------



## Aurelie

rose said:


> He's back, didn't like his little pink bandage so had to take that off. Poor boy no one knows who he is, my dogs and my sons pup are following him sniffing. Poor boy has taken refuge under the hall table!


Poor Monty, he must think the world has gone mad today!


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> I wouldn't have handed him back! :001_tt1:


Nancy would be audibly disapproving if I came back without her toy cat!


----------



## Aurelie

oggers86 said:


> That is my secret plan. I have quite a big handbag and he is only small....


In that case I suggest you stock up on pipe cleaners!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Nancy would be audibly disapproving if I came back without her toy cat!


I can't tell you how pleased I am that those two are best friends :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## oggers86

Aurelie said:


> In that case I suggest you stock up on pipe cleaners!


But I am planning on taking my big handbag so that I can stock up on cats...

That is ok isnt it?? :aureola:


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> I can't tell you how pleased I am that those two are best friends :w00t: :w00t:


Me too, I was looking at them this afternoon all curled up together and thinking how happy I am that they like each other so much. If Claude was here he would sit and call them names under his breath before stalking disdainfully off muttering about dignity and self respect 

How are Millie and Milo? Does he like being top-dog or has she already remedied that notion?


----------



## Aurelie

oggers86 said:


> But I am planning on taking my big handbag so that I can stock up on cats...
> 
> That is ok isnt it?? :aureola:


Only if you share the loot :yesnod:


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Me too, I was looking at them this afternoon all curled up together and thinking how happy I am that they like each other so much. If Claude was here he would sit and call them names under his breath before stalking disdainfully off muttering about dignity and self respect
> 
> How are Millie and Milo? Does he like being top-dog or has she already remedied that notion?


Claude would have certainly disapproved of such goings on for sure!

Millie is top dog  well he lets her get away with anything.. She's allowed to suckle his nipples or neck!  drink his milk and grab any toy he even glance at


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Claude would have certainly disapproved of such goings on for sure!
> 
> Millie is top dog  well he lets her get away with anything.. She's allowed to suckle his nipples or neck!  drink his milk and grab any toy he even glance at


Oh Milo - anything for a quiet life!


----------



## Ringypie

Are they psychic??? I was about to get up and go to bed when as if by magic naughty paws appear and now I'm stuck under a Siamese! So much for an early night!


----------



## Azriel391

Lol he knows we were looking for him in another thread ...I need a siamese fix (haven't wkd out how to paste link on tablet sorry!) 
Hello Parsnip


----------



## Aurelie

Azriel391 said:


> Lol he knows we were looking for him in another thread ...I need a siamese fix (haven't wkd out how to paste link on tablet sorry!)
> Hello Parsnip


Parsnip has been summoned on here http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/333595-i-need-siamese-fix.html


----------



## Azriel391

Thanks Aurelie


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie how is our little patient today ?


----------



## MollyMilo

I popped some popcorn and rested the bowl on my bed. Went to the loo and heard crunch crunch crunch

Millie likes popcorn!


----------



## Azriel391

wonder what her favourite movie will be


----------



## MollyMilo

Azriel391 said:


> wonder what her favourite movie will be


:lol:

Well this is a girl that will only eat Felix as good as it looks with a tiny bit of good stuff mixed in!! No dry and doesn't like cooked chicken!


----------



## cinder

I want to cuddle all the new kittens, Bruno and Millie are simply stunning!

I feel like a child on Christmas Eve - the Burmese breeder that Lynn recommended has a queen due on Friday next week. Eek! I've got everything crossed that we'll be able to bring two home in February.

Aurelie, you and I could get a Burmese thread going!


----------



## MollyMilo

cinder said:


> I want to cuddle all the new kittens, Bruno and Millie are simply stunning!
> 
> I feel like a child on Christmas Eve - the Burmese breeder that Lynn recommended has a queen due on Friday next week. Eek! I've got everything crossed that we'll be able to bring two home in February.
> 
> Aurelie, you and I could get a Burmese thread going!


Oh how exciting!!! What colours are you hoping for?


----------



## cinder

Mum is brown, so she's expecting brown and naughty chocolate


----------



## korrok

I keep watching to see if we have any other tortie points. Is Shanti the only one? :










My mother actually called the other day just to tell me she'd seen photos of my cats and Shanti was "really really ugly". :mad5:


----------



## MollyMilo

cinder said:


> Mum is brown, so she's expecting brown and naughty chocolate


Ooh another Nancy, perfect


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Aurelie how is our little patient today ?


Bold as brass, but still constantly winking at me. He did have ideas about not taking tablets, but he has now accepted that I am a tablet giving expert.

Aurelie 1 - Bruno - 0


----------



## Aurelie

korrok said:


> I keep watching to see if we have any other tortie points. Is Shanti the only one? :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mother actually called the other day just to tell me she'd seen photos of my cats and Shanti was "really really ugly". :mad5:


I find this so annoying, why do people think its open season on pets??? Poor Bruno got a very mixed reception when we got him 

Rest assured - Shanti is beautiful.


----------



## Aurelie

cinder said:


> I want to cuddle all the new kittens, Bruno and Millie are simply stunning!
> 
> I feel like a child on Christmas Eve - the Burmese breeder that Lynn recommended has a queen due on Friday next week. Eek! I've got everything crossed that we'll be able to bring two home in February.
> 
> Aurelie, you and I could get a Burmese thread going!


Hooray!! How exciting - Burmese kittens are just so beautiful, you won't be sorry. When we first got Nancy all she wanted was to be carried around by me - wherever I went she went :001_wub: She did shout at me a lot though, and I would never describe her as grateful....or even polite.....


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Bold as brass, but still constantly winking at me. He did have ideas about not taking tablets, but he has now accepted that I am a tablet giving expert.
> 
> Aurelie 1 - Bruno - 0


Haha cheeky boy


----------



## MollyMilo

korrok said:


> I keep watching to see if we have any other tortie points. Is Shanti the only one? :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mother actually called the other day just to tell me she'd seen photos of my cats and Shanti was "really really ugly". :mad5:


What a horrible thing to say 

Shanti is really beautiful, is she naughty?


----------



## rose

I have a beautiful big fluffy red point birman, a red point short haired normal size shape cat (siamese x Devon) and 6 month old choc point siamese.
Most visitors say the birman is the most beautiful cat in the world! Billy is cute and Monty (siamese) is the ugliest cat in the world!! Doesn't bother me, beauty is in the eye of the beholder!!! I think orientals are like marmite, you either love them or hate them!!


----------



## korrok

MollyMilo said:


> What a horrible thing to say
> 
> Shanti is really beautiful, is she naughty?


Have to be boring and say nope, she isn't naughty! She is for the most part a super well-behaved girl who is so easy to look after, so affectionate, purrs as soon as you pick her up, loves her toys - she's immensely charming. She does have a habit of biting/sitting on Teemo if he's getting affection, of course..and she absolutely hates being alone. She needs to have one of us, or Teemo, or she'll yowl pitifully until she can find someone (or more usually, till they find her).

Teemo on the other hand is a little sealy sneakthief. I should have called him Bandit. He's always trying to steal food/treats, loves to walk on the keyboard, meow into your face as you sleep, and his favourite hobby is knocking his toys under the sofa, wailing at you to come rescue them, then knocking them right back under. Even if you try putting the toys absolutely nowhere near the sofa, he'll carry them back in his mouth to play with them next to it. :blink:

The thing that bugged me most about my mother's call about Shanti's "ugliness" was that she started ranting on about how "that's a bad cat, you can tell, she's vicious, don't go to sleep around that one" etc etc. Load of bloody nonsense! :


----------



## rose

Any takers for these beauties??

home needed for 2 adorable girls. | Woking, Surrey | Pets4Homes

Or this one!

http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/440406-siamese-original-female-cat-for-sale-london.html

Or a lovely boy!
http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classif...ooking-for-loving-forever-homes-spalding.html


----------



## Notnowbernard

I have a blue torte point, here she is. We had just got a new mattress hence her big tail!


----------



## Aurelie

Tempy said:


> I personally don't like look of a tortie or tabby for that matter! Some Siamese/orientals are bred with extreme features, again it's not my choice of companion.
> 
> However, I don't think it's open season; it's perhaps that people, especially those that are close, are more used to saying what they're thinking rather than do it in private. Not everyone will like the same thing and anything that strays from common perception will attract comment.
> 
> Being 'lofty', a lot of negative comments will come from people that have never experienced owning an oriental and have no idea what type of companion they can be.


Obviously it depends on the person and your relationship with them to an extent. It irritates rather then upsets me but in the same vein, I wouldn't walk into my friends house and say "that dresser is a terrible colour, why on earth did you get one that shape?". Manners cost nothing, regardless of who you are talking to.


----------



## JordanRose

Aurelie said:


> I find this so annoying, why do people think its open season on pets??? Poor Bruno got a very mixed reception when we got him
> 
> Rest assured - Shanti is beautiful.


It's so maddening, isn't it?! I've been told that Spooks is 'funny looking' and 'so ugly that he's quite cute'. I wouldn't dream of saying that to anyone- about anything!! :yikes:

Being a rabbit owner I also get a lot of 'they'd look nice in a pie', 'they'd make a nice pair of slippers' etc. I just give them a smile but it does get to me :blush: I even had a plumber once, ask me why I have rabbits. 'Erm, to keep as pets. They're lovely animals' and his reply, very genuine: 'You don't raise them for food then?' 

Just leave 'em to it. They don't get to benefit from these beautiful animals. Their loss!


----------



## JordanRose

Terrible photos due to poor lighting (and a need to use the flash. I hate the flash!) but Spooky wants to show you his Halloween costume :laugh:

Pumpkin hat


La-dee-da!


Loving your stalk, Spookler!


----------



## MollyMilo

Millie has been here nearly a month! 4 weeks today! 
Some more photos from her antics yesterday


----------



## lymorelynn

A month already  She certainly is a little charmer :001_wub:


----------



## curlywurlydee

MollyMilo said:


> Millie has been here nearly a month! 4 weeks today!
> Some more photos from her antics yesterday


She's a cutie! i love the photo of her running up the stairs with her prey.


----------



## gorgeous

All of the gorgeous family are off to see our blue girlie this Sunday. Then a week Sunday we are collecting her ...to say I am excited is an understatement! Whoop..whoop!!


----------



## lymorelynn

gorgeous said:


> All of the gorgeous family are off to see our blue girlie this Sunday. Then a week Sunday we are collecting her ...to say I am excited is an understatement! Whoop..whoop!!


Woo hoo


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> All of the gorgeous family are off to see our blue girlie this Sunday. Then a week Sunday we are collecting her ...to say I am excited is an understatement! Whoop..whoop!!


Oooooooooh so exciting!!! That's come around so quickly!!!

Any name ideas?


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Oooooooooh so exciting!!! That's come around so quickly!!!
> 
> Any name ideas?


Time flies..but I bet the last 1.5 weeks will drag by!

We have some name ideas but nothing concrete yet! She is a special little kitty so needs a special name....all will be revealed on 17th November when the new gorgeous family member comes home!


----------



## Ringypie

gorgeous said:


> Time flies..but I bet the last 1.5 weeks will drag by!
> 
> We have some name ideas but nothing concrete yet! She is a special little kitty so needs a special name....all will be revealed on 17th November when the new gorgeous family member comes home!


Squee!!!!! How exciting! Hopefully it'll come around really quickly!!

MM I love the pic of Millie on the stairs, how cute!


----------



## gorgeous

I just received this up to date pic of her from her lovely breeder...aint she a poppet?


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Time flies..but I bet the last 1.5 weeks will drag by!
> 
> We have some name ideas but nothing concrete yet! She is a special little kitty so needs a special name....all will be revealed on 17th November when the new gorgeous family member comes home!


Think of it as 11 sleeps!

She is such a cutie!!!


----------



## curlywurlydee

gorgeous said:


> I just received this up to date pic of her from her lovely breeder...aint she a poppet?


She certainly is! she is gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose

gorgeous said:


> I just received this up to date pic of her from her lovely breeder...aint she a poppet?


She's lovely! I think she looks like a little pixie (may be a good name for her!) :001_wub:


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Millie has been here nearly a month! 4 weeks today!
> Some more photos from her antics yesterday


How funny is Millie running up the stairs with that big kickeroo! She's grown hasn't she


----------



## Aurelie

gorgeous said:


> I just received this up to date pic of her from her lovely breeder...aint she a poppet?


She is a little beauty! How exciting - looking forward to an intro thread STUFFED with pictures!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> How funny is Millie running up the stairs with that big kickeroo! She's grown hasn't she


She's 4 months and growing like a weed!


----------



## lymorelynn

New thread of Daisy pictures  but just one here to keep you going


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> New thread of Daisy pictures  but just one here to keep you going


Awww she is adorable Lynn!! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Ringypie

Ohhh Daisy is beautiful!

Parsnip is delighted. We have a new sofa in our kitchen (we spend a lot of time in there as it's a big sunny room). The sun is directly on the sofa so guess where he is!









Chocolate delight!


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> Ohhh Daisy is beautiful!
> 
> Parsnip is delighted. We have a new sofa in our kitchen (we spend a lot of time in there as it's a big sunny room). The sun is directly on the sofa so guess where he is!
> 
> View attachment 126816
> 
> 
> Chocolate delight!


Yes, that will do very nicely! Love parsnip :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Psygon

Ringypie said:


> Ohhh Daisy is beautiful!
> 
> Parsnip is delighted. We have a new sofa in our kitchen (we spend a lot of time in there as it's a big sunny room). The sun is directly on the sofa so guess where he is!
> 
> View attachment 126816
> 
> 
> Chocolate delight!


I imagine he is thinking what considerate slaves he has that they bought him a *whole* sofa to snooze on in the sun!


----------



## Ringypie

Psygon said:


> I imagine he is thinking what considerate slaves he has that they bought him a *whole* sofa to snooze on in the sun!


Well naturally it was purchased purely for him.... Because everything in this house is for his comfort or entertainment including hubby and I and Flint!


----------



## lymorelynn

Parsnip does look very comfortable on _his_ new sofa


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> All of the gorgeous family are off to see our blue girlie this Sunday. Then a week Sunday we are collecting her ...to say I am excited is an understatement! Whoop..whoop!!


I'm sure you haven't forgotten this, but you are seeing your little girl again tomorrow!! :thumbup1:

Photos photos photos


----------



## curlywurlydee

Ringypie said:


> Ohhh Daisy is beautiful!
> 
> Parsnip is delighted. We have a new sofa in our kitchen (we spend a lot of time in there as it's a big sunny room). The sun is directly on the sofa so guess where he is!
> 
> View attachment 126816
> 
> 
> Chocolate delight!


Lucky Parsnip!
and what a handsome boy he is :thumbup1:


----------



## JordanRose

Just posted this on a thread of its own, but naturally, I thought it needed to be on here, too. Spooks' life with me is documented on here after all! 

(Warning: you may leak from your eyes  )

[youtube_browser]BqWp2__UoIg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Just posted this on a thread of its own, but naturally, I thought it needed to be on here, too. Spooks' life with me is documented on here after all!
> 
> (Warning: you may leak from your eyes  )
> 
> [youtube_browser]BqWp2__UoIg[/youtube_browser]


I had to watch it again!! It's so amazing :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lymorelynn

Thanks for the warning - and yes, I do need to dry my eyes now 
That was beautiful Jordan :yesnod::yesnod: Spooks is such a credit to you


----------



## JordanRose

lymorelynn said:


> Thanks for the warning - and yes, I do need to dry my eyes now
> That was beautiful Jordan :yesnod::yesnod: Spooks is such a credit to you


Thank you Lynn, that means a lot


----------



## Paddypaws

Darn you JR...._floods _ of tears here as soon as the first shot rolled up!

I do of course love every scrap of the Spookster, but I do reserve my most special adoration for his mognificent (see what i did there??? ) schnozzle.


----------



## Aurelie

Jordan thats lovely........:crying::crying:


----------



## JordanRose

Paddypaws said:


> Darn you JR...._floods _ of tears here as soon as the first shot rolled up!
> 
> I do of course love every scrap of the Spookster, but I do reserve my most special adoration for his mognificent (see what i did there??? ) schnozzle.


:lol: He does have one impressive schoz, t'is true!



:thumbsup:


----------



## lymorelynn

A very big thank you to Azriel for the treats and for her lovely company this morning :thumbup: The girls were very impressed that she came bearing gifts and couldn't wait to get into her bag : such mad manners  They were so pleased that they spent the whole time sitting on her lap and fighting over who was going to get the best position - even baby Daisy got in there for a snuggle :001_wub:
Sorry no photos though  - we were too busy chatting


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> A very big thank you to Azriel for the treats and for her lovely company this morning :thumbup: The girls were very impressed that she came bearing gifts and couldn't wait to get into her bag : such mad manners  They were so pleased that they spent the whole time sitting on her lap and fighting over who was going to get the best position - even baby Daisy got in there for a snuggle :001_wub:
> Sorry no photos though  - we were too busy chatting


So jealous!! 

Glad you had such a lovely time! :thumbup1:
Is Azriel busy emailing breeders now?


----------



## Azriel391

MollyMilo said:


> So jealous!!
> 
> Glad you had such a lovely time! :thumbup1:
> Is Azriel busy emailing breeders now?


Hi MM :biggrin: such a lovely time , my boys are 15 now so no new intros ........ but .......... it's a definite yes at some point  and Lynn would def be my first port of call if she would consider me (btw few pics on separate thread) wants to plan a trip to c Milo n Millie too ...... one day maybe x


----------



## gorgeous

Just a quick update...had a lovely play and cuddle with 5 very lively kittens. They are all coming along fabulously and cannot wait to bring our girlie home. 

She is the 2nd on the left...


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Just a quick update...had a lovely play and cuddle with 5 very lively kittens. They are all coming along fabulously and cannot wait to bring our girlie home.
> 
> She is the 2nd on the left...


Ooh just look at those cheeky faces 

Hope the week flies for you gorgeous! :thumbup1:


----------



## lymorelynn

How absolutely adorable :001_tt1: and just one week to go :thumbup1:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Ooh just look at those cheeky faces
> 
> Hope the week flies for you gorgeous! :thumbup1:


Yep they certainly do have cheeky faces! Gorgeous but full of mischief......

Got a busy week so it really will fly by and this time next week we will have our little girlie!


----------



## Azriel391

gorgeous said:


> Just a quick update...had a lovely play and cuddle with 5 very lively kittens. They are all coming along fabulously and cannot wait to bring our girlie home.
> 
> She is the 2nd on the left...


cuddles with 5 ...... I was undone with Daisy ...... 5!!!!! Swoon :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:hope the sleeps pass quickly for you


----------



## gorgeous

Azriel391 said:


> cuddles with 5 ...... I was undone with Daisy ...... 5!!!!! Swoon :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:hope the sleeps pass quickly for you


Five cute kittens certainly put a smile on my face!

Need to do a shop at Pets at Home for some kitten toys and stuff....and get her bedroom set up..that will keep me busy!:thumbup1:


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> How absolutely adorable :001_tt1: and just one week to go :thumbup1:


Thanks Lynn...really am looking forward to it! I think my 8 year old is literally going to burst.


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Five cute kittens certainly put a smile on my face!
> 
> Need to do a shop at Pets at Home for some kitten toys and stuff....and get her bedroom set up..that will keep me busy!:thumbup1:


There's nothing like a bit of nesting to pass the time


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> There's nothing like a bit of nesting to pass the time


Sad I know but am even thinking of getting her room painted pink!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Sad I know but am even thinking of getting her room painted pink!


Lots and lots of pink beds and accessories available too


----------



## moggiemum

so happy for both of you and that pic, i now want to become a breeder, see see what you ve done,:001_huh: im off to rehab:frown2:
best wishes


----------



## gorgeous

moggiemum said:


> so happy for both of you and that pic, i now want to become a breeder, see see what you ve done,:001_huh: im off to rehab:frown2:
> best wishes


I would be rubbish as a breeder cos I wouldn't want to part with any of them...lol...

I keep looking at that pic with their mischievous faces and their gorgeous ears! :biggrin:


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> I would be rubbish as a breeder cos I wouldn't want to part with any of them...lol...
> 
> I keep looking at that pic with their mischievous faces and their gorgeous ears! :biggrin:


I did it once, it was so hard saying goodbye!! You do very attached


----------



## moggiemum

gorgeous said:


> I would be rubbish as a breeder cos I wouldn't want to part with any of them...lol...
> 
> I keep looking at that pic with their mischievous faces and their gorgeous ears! :biggrin:


oh me too , thats why i want , i would definitely keep em all, and then no more
hanky panky, just one big happy meezer family, nooooooooo i set myself off again , back to the rehab


----------



## Aurelie

gorgeous said:


> Just a quick update...had a lovely play and cuddle with 5 very lively kittens. They are all coming along fabulously and cannot wait to bring our girlie home.
> 
> She is the 2nd on the left...


How lovely, I can't wait to hear what you call her


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> I did it once, it was so hard saying goodbye!! You do very attached


I think I'd like to breed one day when the children are older.


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> I think I'd like to breed one day when the children are older.


My plan when I retire 

I'll look out for Aurelie siamese, how fab would that prefix be! :thumbup1:


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> My plan when I retire
> 
> I'll look out for Aurelie siamese, how fab would that prefix be! :thumbup1:


Thats a nice retirement idea - a cosy chair, a litter of kittens and some earplugs!


----------



## Sparkle22

My dad used to breed Siamese cats many years ago, they are such gorgeous creatures.

I much prefer the 'traditional' Siamese though over the modern show bred ones.
I really don't like the new ear placement and think the heads are too severe now.

Some beautiful photos of traditional Siamese here.

Lintama Cats


----------



## MollyMilo

Sparkle22 said:


> My dad used to breed Siamese cats many years ago, they are such gorgeous creatures.
> 
> I much prefer the 'traditional' Siamese though over the modern show bred ones.
> I really don't like the new ear placement and think the heads are too severe now.
> 
> Some beautiful photos of traditional Siamese here.
> 
> Lintama Cats


Beautiful cats 

Did your dad breed under the Lintama prefix?


----------



## korrok

Sparkle22 said:


> My dad used to breed Siamese cats many years ago, they are such gorgeous creatures.
> 
> I much prefer the 'traditional' Siamese though over the modern show bred ones.
> I really don't like the new ear placement and think the heads are too severe now.
> 
> Some beautiful photos of traditional Siamese here.
> 
> Lintama Cats


I too like the look of traditionals. We were on the hunt for a traditional-style kitten or cat. But then our two found us, just seemed to need us and we took them on - their appearance wasn't really a part of it! :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

Sparkle22 said:


> My dad used to breed Siamese cats many years ago, they are such gorgeous creatures.
> 
> I much prefer the 'traditional' Siamese though over the modern show bred ones.
> I really don't like the new ear placement and think the heads are too severe now.
> 
> Some beautiful photos of traditional Siamese here.
> 
> Lintama Cats


They are lovely cats :001_wub: My girl Mai Tai is closer to the traditional type

But she is now retired from breeding


----------



## MollyMilo

I think I love all the types of Siamese


----------



## moggiemum

im not here , really im not, :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

moggiemum said:


> im not here , really im not, :001_wub:


You are more than welcome here  We lure all sorts and tempt them into the ways of the Siamese :devil:


----------



## Sparkle22

MollyMilo said:


> Beautiful cats
> 
> Did your dad breed under the Lintama prefix?


I think so and no, I just love this lady's cats 

My dad gave up breeding many many years ago after a kitten needed to be hand reared but sadly died.
Risk you take with breeding I guess.


----------



## Aurelie

Sparkle22 said:


> My dad used to breed Siamese cats many years ago, they are such gorgeous creatures.
> 
> I much prefer the 'traditional' Siamese though over the modern show bred ones.
> I really don't like the new ear placement and think the heads are too severe now.
> 
> Some beautiful photos of traditional Siamese here.
> 
> Lintama Cats


Rikku on the home page looks exactly as I imagine Sugeih in Cats in the Belfry.


----------



## gorgeous

Well actually it is after looking at all of your beautiful siamese cats and hearing about their wonderful characters made me *want one*.!!!

So I thank you all! :thumbup1:

You can become Aunties!


----------



## Cosmills

I have been looking at Siamese for a while now don't know why just something about them ... I love my BSH but would love another breed... I love the lilacs and the blues but the seal points just melt my heart.. 

I really don't know alot about the breed as BSH are my breeding breed 

So what am I looking for , are the good with other breeds, do they need any health testing etc.. Are they lap cats 

Boy or girl ... Oh I don't know so any advice will be welcome


----------



## moggiemum

all i know is they are good talkers and im a very good listener, mmm, i think this thread should be officially closed at least one day a week just to give us time to recover


----------



## lymorelynn

Cosmills, like all cats they can vary but mine are most definitely lap cats - as Azriel can testify from her visit today 
The only health test beyond the usual is for PRA - progressive retinal atrophy which can cause early blindness by the age of 3. The test isn't that widespread as yet though.
I find that they get on with other breeds very well and dogs too - but again that's a generalisation.
Boys can be more vocal than girls but both can and do chat. They like warmth and will often drape themselves round shoulders and necks. They can be very naughty and demanding - they will most definitely let you know if something isn't too their liking and may be destructive if they don't get their own way :
All in all they are wonderful and I couldn't be without at least one :thumbup1:


----------



## Psygon

Sparkle22 said:


> My dad used to breed Siamese cats many years ago, they are such gorgeous creatures.
> 
> I much prefer the 'traditional' Siamese though over the modern show bred ones.
> I really don't like the new ear placement and think the heads are too severe now.
> 
> Some beautiful photos of traditional Siamese here.
> 
> Lintama Cats


The more traditional Siamese look very like Tonkinese, or perhaps Tonkinese look very like traditional Siamese!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Well actually it is after looking at all of your beautiful siamese cats and hearing about their wonderful characters made me *want one*.!!!
> 
> So I thank you all! :thumbup1:
> 
> You can become Aunties!


Just keep the photos coming as repayment


----------



## MollyMilo

How wonderful you are considering siamese/oris cosmills!! :thumbup1:

I've been surrounded by siamese and owned by 7 in my lifetime so far  2 boys and 5 girls. 

I find the boys complete love bugs, all they want is cuddles. Lap cats, shoulder cats and have a very loud voice but save it for when it's needed. I would never be without a male Siamese now after knowing Milo and Alfie.

My 5 girls were/are full of character, all very chatty and intelligent. Play fetch Get involved with anything going on and if they think you are ignoring them, they climb as high as possible and scream in your face. All have done that and now my 4 month old has just started 

Your house will never be a place of peace and quiet  they stay very playful right up until their teens.

This is very exciting, hope you decide siamese is for you!


----------



## korrok

Cosmills said:


> I have been looking at Siamese for a while now don't know why just something about them ... I love my BSH but would love another breed... I love the lilacs and the blues but the seal points just melt my heart..
> 
> I really don't know alot about the breed as BSH are my breeding breed
> 
> So what am I looking for , are the good with other breeds, do they need any health testing etc.. Are they lap cats
> 
> Boy or girl ... Oh I don't know so any advice will be welcome


I'm not as experienced with a lot of meezers as some of the others but from my experience, the thing I love about all the Siamese cats I've met is that they are extremely companionable. People I talk to seem to have this idea of them as being aloof, "stuck up" cats, but that could not be further from the truth. They love to be around you, cuddle with you and play with you.

They are loud, and I suspect they are not the best breed if you are going to be away from home long hours at work since they do need company.

They are really loving animals though and I just couldn't be without mine now. :001_wub:


----------



## curlywurlydee

gorgeous said:


> Just a quick update...had a lovely play and cuddle with 5 very lively kittens. They are all coming along fabulously and cannot wait to bring our girlie home.
> 
> She is the 2nd on the left...


aww they are lovely! makes me broody lol


----------



## JordanRose

Oooooh, Cosmills 

I can only echo what the others have said, really. Spooks is like no other cat I've ever owned (all have been good old 'Justas')- he is extremely dog like.

He's a chatterbox, is very affectionate, follows me everywhere and is just so funny! Honestly, Siamese are total clowns! Spooks looks very elegant and sophisticated but sounds like a foghorn and is so clumsy it's unreal :lol:

They thrive off company- feline, canine, human, rabbit, just anyone who will talk to them!

Here are my boys, Spooks finds the bunnies fascinating 


I can't see myself without a Siamese from now on. The house would be horribly empty without that relentless chatter and my little Meezer shadow :001_wub: (Note- not everyone could live with Siamese given how demanding and needy they are, but if you're prepared for that kind of relationship then they're just wonderful  )

Oh, and you like seal points? Have you ever seen this handsome chap? :blushing:


----------



## Aurelie

Cosmills said:


> I have been looking at Siamese for a while now don't know why just something about them ... I love my BSH but would love another breed... I love the lilacs and the blues but the seal points just melt my heart..
> 
> I really don't know alot about the breed as BSH are my breeding breed
> 
> So what am I looking for , are the good with other breeds, do they need any health testing etc.. Are they lap cats
> 
> Boy or girl ... Oh I don't know so any advice will be welcome


I am a very new Siamese owner and although my husband was completely fine about us having a Siamese, it was my choice rather than something he pushed for, however he is the biggest convert - loves Bruno, walks around with him on his shoulder, talks to him, plays fetch with him and frequently points things out to me things that he has done because he is surprised at how clever/sneaky/funny Bruno is.

I knew what I was getting into - did a LOT of research (quite a bit of it on this thread!) and read books etc, obviously what with having Claude (BSH) they are very, very different personalities but he and Nancy (Burmese, very similar in temperament) got along well, had they had longer together I think he and Bruno would have rubbed along very happily together too. Get ready for the noise though, Bruno is almost silent but Nancy is extremely vocal which we like, but not everyone does!

I think female cats are bossier than males, and more vocal (although lots of people disagree). But there is definately something about the Burmese/Siamese/Ori/Tonk end of the feline spectrum - they are competely addictive, incredibly interactive and I honestly don't think I would be without at least a couple now 

How about a Snowshoe? They are a BSH Siamese cross.


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> Oooooh, Cosmills
> 
> I can only echo what the others have said, really. Spooks is like no other cat I've ever owned (all have been good old 'Justas')- he is extremely dog like.
> 
> He's a chatterbox, is very affectionate, follows me everywhere and is just so funny! Honestly, Siamese are total clowns! Spooks looks very elegant and sophisticated but sounds like a foghorn and is so clumsy it's unreal :lol:
> 
> They thrive off company- feline, canine, human, rabbit, just anyone who will talk to them!
> 
> Here are my boys, Spooks finds the bunnies fascinating
> 
> 
> I can't see myself without a Siamese from now on. The house would be horribly empty without that relentless chatter and my little Meezer shadow :001_wub: (Note- not everyone could live with Siamese given how demanding and needy they are, but if you're prepared for that kind of relationship then they're just wonderful  )
> 
> Oh, and you like seal points? Have you ever seen this handsome chap? :blushing:


I wonder if Siamese/Orientals etc appeal to a certain personality trait that Siamese fans have? I bet it's not a very flattering one


----------



## lymorelynn

Aurelie said:


> I wonder if Siamese/Orientals etc appeal to a certain personality trait that Siamese fans have? I bet it's not a very flattering one


Ooooh - what are you saying  :001_tt2:


----------



## JordanRose

Aurelie said:


> I wonder if Siamese/Orientals etc appeal to a certain personality trait that Siamese fans have? I bet it's not a very flattering one


:lol:

At the Supreme, we should all stand in the corner and judge for ourselves- I wonder if we find we all have big gobs and funny ears


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> Ooooh - what are you saying  :001_tt2:


Maybe that we all talk too much?.......hmmm, no that's impossible - not when we all have so much to say!


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> :lol:
> 
> At the Supreme, we should all stand in the corner and judge for ourselves- I wonder if we find we all have big gobs and funny ears


ACTUALLY JR I have very small ears! A huge nose, but small ears...


----------



## JordanRose

Aurelie said:


> ACTUALLY JR I have very small ears! A huge nose, but small ears...


Maybe we all have a Siamese trait which, when we're together, will complete the Meezer jigsaw.

I'd like to say I fit the slender long legs bill but sadly, it's not the case :nonod:


----------



## JordanRose

Aurelie said:


> Maybe that we all talk too much?.......hmmm, no that's impossible - not when we all have so much to say!


:lol:

I can just imagine us all shouting at eachother, and when someone doesn't listen, going right into their face and shouting even louder! That is true Siamese style!


----------



## lymorelynn

I am definitely not true to type being very shy and retiring  I don't have large ears or a slim elegant figure either  I do have blue eyes though :thumbup1:


----------



## curlywurlydee

I have always loved Siamese cats since i was a child. I think it was the bright blue eyes that first drew me in. 
When we decided to get a cat, it had to be a Siamese! I spent some time reading up about them and looking at all the various shapes and colours, i never realized there was so many! I had only ever seen a seal point in real life, and a stuffed one at the natural history museum in London, which i think might be a choccy point. 
Anyway, the more i read about them the more they appealed to me. I also discovered the Tonkinese breed in my research and fell in love with the look of these too, and as they have a similar temperament as the siamese, we decided on one of each!
I started off with a Tonk girl (Bella) and a Siamese boy (blue), then a year later added an Oriental boy (Kasper), and they all got on very well. I had 3 kids and they each had a kitty to grow up with. Sadly the boys passed away, so Bella was our only cat for a while. Until recently, when we were very lucky to meet Draco who came to live with us in September, he is everything i love in a siamese, long legged, loud, affectionate,outgoing, blue eyed and intelligent!


----------



## moggiemum

oh he does look so intelligent , and those ears , you just know he's listening
beautiful


----------



## Cosmills

lymorelynn said:


> Cosmills, like all cats they can vary but mine are most definitely lap cats - as Azriel can testify from her visit today
> The only health test beyond the usual is for PRA - progressive retinal atrophy which can cause early blindness by the age of 3. The test isn't that widespread as yet though.
> I find that they get on with other breeds very well and dogs too - but again that's a generalisation.
> Boys can be more vocal than girls but both can and do chat. They like warmth and will often drape themselves round shoulders and necks. They can be very naughty and demanding - they will most definitely let you know if something isn't too their liking and may be destructive if they don't get their own way :
> All in all they are wonderful and I couldn't be without at least one :thumbup1:


Thank you ... I don't mind naughty, I have Millie and Ruby they are buggers .. And I love chatty cats. .. Defo a breed to look at ,,, need to find a good breeder in my area (lincolnshire) so if anyone knows of any please point me in the right direction ... She/he will be a house pet along with Millie not for my breeding program ... Don't want tabby


----------



## oliviarussian

Aurelie said:


> Maybe that we all talk too much?.......hmmm, no that's impossible - not when we all have so much to say!


Well I didn't like to be the one who said it........ But have you seen the length of this thread!!!!! hmy::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Aurelie

oliviarussian said:


> Well I didn't like to be the one who said it........ But have you seen the length of this thread!!!!! hmy::laugh::laugh::laugh:


Good point, I wonder if it's the longest on PF?

*It's definately the best...


----------



## Ringypie

Cosmills said:


> Thank you ... I don't mind naughty, I have Millie and Ruby they are buggers .. And I love chatty cats. .. Defo a breed to look at ,,, need to find a good breeder in my area (lincolnshire) so if anyone knows of any please point me in the right direction ... She/he will be a house pet along with Millie not for my breeding program ... Don't want tabby


Hurrah!!! How exciting!

Siameses seem to be the ultimate interactive cat. Ours is there whatever we are doing, commenting, interfering and generally making a (very cute) nuisance of himself. He chooses human company over snuggling up with our other cat - although they love each other and snuggle up together when we are out.
I never would have believed that a cat is capable of communicating the way Parsnip does. He makes sure that we know exactly what he wants!!!


----------



## Cosmills

They are just a stunning cats ... Millie is a Korat cross and she can be vocal and demanding, tea time we put the worlds to rights ... I love my british for there chunkyness and laid back tempermants .. Am missing the elegants ..


----------



## curlywurlydee

moggiemum said:


> oh he does look so intelligent , and those ears , you just know he's listening
> beautiful


I agree! he always has a knowing look about him, if you know what i mean. 

I forgot to add that i may have found Draco a new play mate. He is a blue mink tonkinese and is just over 2 weeks old at the moment. We are counting down the days until we can meet him at the begining of december.


----------



## Aurelie

Bruno is now five months and we think he is starting to fill out a bit - he is definately going to be quite a lot bigger than Nancy and his face is looking a little wider recently too :001_wub: (so it should be, he eats like a horse!) Still just the one testicle though so I suspect that next month the vet will have to go in and look for it.


----------



## Aurelie

curlywurlydee said:


> I agree! he always has a knowing look about him, if you know what i mean.
> 
> I forgot to add that i may have found Draco a new play mate. He is a blue mink tonkinese and is just over 2 weeks old at the moment. We are counting down the days until we can meet him at the begining of december.


How exciting!


----------



## oliviarussian

I have this little fantasy going on about one day owning a Meezer (and IT IS just a fantasy cos realistically I'm not sure I could cope with the noise!!!! :blink::blink but don't think I could ever decide on a colour... I just LOVE the chocolates... But the lilacs look so pretty and delicate, seals so classic and the sophistication of the blues.... And don't even get me started on the orientals!!!!

I think I know where I might be spending most of my time at the Supreme in a few weeks!! :yesnod::yesnod:


----------



## Aurelie

oliviarussian said:


> I have this little fantasy going on about one day owning a Meezer (and IT IS just a fantasy cos realistically I'm not sure I could cope with the noise!!!! :blink::blink but don't think I could ever decide on a colour... I just LOVE the chocolates... But the lilacs look so pretty and delicate, seals so classic and the sophistication of the blues.... And don't even get me started on the orientals!!!!
> 
> I think I know where I might be spending most of my time at the Supreme in a few weeks!! :yesnod::yesnod:


OliviaRussian my meezer is silent! I know what you mean about colours, I can find something to love in almost all of the colourways.


----------



## curlywurlydee

Aurelie said:


> Bruno is now five months and we think he is starting to fill out a bit - he is definately going to be quite a lot bigger than Nancy and his face is looking a little wider recently too :001_wub: (so it should be, he eats like a horse!) Still just the one testicle though so I suspect that next month the vet will have to go in and look for it.


Bruno is a fine looking young man!

I had 2 boys with the same problem. I had a lilac oriental boy, who only had 1 pompom and then when it came to being neutered at 6 months, the other one had dropped down into postion. My Blue point siamese on the other hand, had to be opened up and the vet had to go looking for it.

All worked out in the end though :thumbsup:


----------



## curlywurlydee

oliviarussian said:


> I have this little fantasy going on about one day owning a Meezer (and IT IS just a fantasy cos realistically I'm not sure I could cope with the noise!!!! :blink::blink but don't think I could ever decide on a colour... I just LOVE the chocolates... But the lilacs look so pretty and delicate, seals so classic and the sophistication of the blues.... And don't even get me started on the orientals!!!!
> 
> I think I know where I might be spending most of my time at the Supreme in a few weeks!! :yesnod::yesnod:


I had a Lilac Oriental boy and he was silent! he would open is mouth to meow, but no sound came out.


----------



## lymorelynn

Aurelie said:


> Bruno is now five months and we think he is starting to fill out a bit - he is definately going to be quite a lot bigger than Nancy and his face is looking a little wider recently too :001_wub: (so it should be, he eats like a horse!) Still just the one testicle though so I suspect that next month the vet will have to go in and look for it.


Oh Bruno :001_wub::001_wub: .... now, how big is my bag :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## cinder

I know they're not Siamese, but I just wanted to let you all know that the kittens were born on Thursday last week, two brown and one chocolate. So excited! I feel like a small child on Christmas Eve (and think I will for the next few months).

A huge thank you to Lynn for putting me in touch with the breeder


----------



## lymorelynn

cinder said:


> I know they're not Siamese, but I just wanted to let you all know that the kittens were born on Thursday last week, two brown and one chocolate. So excited! I feel like a small child on Christmas Eve (and think I will for the next few months).
> 
> A huge thank you to Lynn for putting me in touch with the breeder


Hope all goes well and you get the kitten(s) you want :thumbup:


----------



## rose

My siamese kitten only howels in greeting or if he can't find anyone, hardly noisy at all , here he is in the dogs basket with Billyx


----------



## curlywurlydee

cinder said:


> I know they're not Siamese, but I just wanted to let you all know that the kittens were born on Thursday last week, two brown and one chocolate. So excited! I feel like a small child on Christmas Eve (and think I will for the next few months).
> 
> A huge thank you to Lynn for putting me in touch with the breeder


I know how you feel! I am hoping to get a blue mink tonk and have been in touch with a breeder who has 2 boys who are nearly 3 weeks old now. We will be able to visit them after the 5th Dec and we are counting down the days. She has kindly sent a couple of photos of them, and they are soo cute, dont know how im going to choose between them.

Do you know which colour you want? I love Burmese, they look so cuddly. My top 3 cats are Siamese, Tonkinese and Burmese, i love them:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Aurelie

cinder said:


> I know they're not Siamese, but I just wanted to let you all know that the kittens were born on Thursday last week, two brown and one chocolate. So excited! I feel like a small child on Christmas Eve (and think I will for the next few months).
> 
> A huge thank you to Lynn for putting me in touch with the breeder


How exciting! And so the looooong wait begins, Nancy is thrilled to be joined by a fellow Burmese on the thread


----------



## Aurelie

curlywurlydee said:


> I know how you feel! I am hoping to get a blue mink tonk and have been in touch with a breeder who has 2 boys who are nearly 3 weeks old now. We will be able to visit them after the 5th Dec and we are counting down the days. She has kindly sent a couple of photos of them, and they are soo cute, dont know how im going to choose between them.
> 
> Do you know which colour you want? I love Burmese, they look so cuddly. My top 3 cats are Siamese, Tonkinese and Burmese, i love them:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


We are a nosy bunch on this thread and I do love Tonks - feel free to pm the breeders name if you feel comfortable doing so


----------



## curlywurlydee

Aurelie said:


> We are a nosy bunch on this thread and I do love Tonks - feel free to pm the breeders name if you feel comfortable doing so


lol i will fit right in then!!

PM sent.


----------



## Ringypie

oliviarussian said:


> I have this little fantasy going on about one day owning a Meezer (and IT IS just a fantasy cos realistically I'm not sure I could cope with the noise!!!! :blink::blink but don't think I could ever decide on a colour... I just LOVE the chocolates... But the lilacs look so pretty and delicate, seals so classic and the sophistication of the blues.... And don't even get me started on the orientals!!!!
> 
> I think I know where I might be spending most of my time at the Supreme in a few weeks!! :yesnod::yesnod:


It's the noise that's part of the charm!!

Time for a gratuitous Parsnip pic!


----------



## lymorelynn

Ringypie said:


> It's the noise that's part of the charm!!
> 
> Time for a gratuitous Parsnip pic!
> View attachment 127142


Oooh I'm all for a gratuitous Parsnip :001_tt1:


----------



## oliviarussian

Ringypie said:


> It's the noise that's part of the charm!!
> 
> Time for a gratuitous Parsnip pic!
> View attachment 127142


Well I might make an exception for Parsnip..... If he got too shouty then I could always get Rosso to sit on him!!!!!!!! :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## Ringypie

I would be surprised if they came much more vocal and mischievous than that little monkey. 

He managed to get himself stuck in the bathroom today and didn't I know about it. Somehow he had dislodged the side panel off the bath (which needs replacing really as it doesn't quite fit), it had fallen on the floor shutting the door and blocking it so I had a right old palaver extracting him. He spent the whole time telling me what an outrage it was and how things like that should never happen to Siameses. Got him out and repaired the bath (having extracted the alien who thought it was a great hiding place) while being muttered at from the windowsill. We went downstairs, Parsnip wandered off.... 5 minutes later there was a crash and more pitiful moans rising to the full on bellow of a Siamese in need. The idiot had done it again.

I've had a day off today so have mostly been faffing at home - which has involved a lot of 'help' as in getting in the way and telling me off for not providing a lap!

Bless him.....


----------



## MollyMilo

This thread has been busy!!  good good 

Congratulations on all those new babies being born that Is so exciting!! 

Oh and as for Spooks ,Draco, Parnsnip, Monty and Bruno :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: 

Aurelie, please tell me how you get your kitten to pose quietly like that with eyes open looking at you?? Millie and I are looking at the screen In a perplexed manner :001_tt2:


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> This thread has been busy!!  good good
> 
> Congratulations on all those new babies being born that Is so exciting!!
> 
> Oh and as for Spooks ,Draco, Parnsnip, Monty and Bruno :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> Aurelie, please tell me how you get your kitten to pose quietly like that with eyes open looking at you?? Millie and I are looking at the screen In a perplexed manner :001_tt2:


Bruno usually waits to see what I want before he bothers to get up, unless I don't want anything and am just walking past, in which case he feels compelled to find out why I don't want anything and what could I possibly be doing that doesn't need a little cat on my shoulder?

He decided to scale my mum (who is nervous of cats) today while she was standing in the kitchen - the look on her face when he made his move was priceless


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Bruno usually waits to see what I want before he bothers to get up, unless I don't want anything and am just walking past, in which case he feels compelled to find out why I don't want anything and what could I possibly be doing that doesn't need a little cat on my shoulder?
> 
> He decided to scale my mum (who is nervous of cats) today while she was standing in the kitchen - the look on her face when he made his move was priceless


Bruno is so handsome, he is going to fit perfectly in the show world, paws neatly crossed looking adoringly at his fans!!

I wish I was going!!! 

Haha your poor Mum!   oh that's like something out of a doreen Tovey book!

Cosmilks, you must read a DT book!


----------



## JordanRose

Aurelie, Bruno is looking fantastic!! Looking forward to meeting him 



oliviarussian said:


> I have this little fantasy going on about one day owning a Meezer (and IT IS just a fantasy cos realistically I'm not sure I could cope with the noise!!!! :blink::blink but don't think I could ever decide on a colour... I just LOVE the chocolates... But the lilacs look so pretty and delicate, seals so classic and the sophistication of the blues.... And don't even get me started on the orientals!!!!
> 
> I think I know where I might be spending most of my time at the Supreme in a few weeks!! :yesnod::yesnod:


You can tag along with meeeee (I'll also end up dangling round the RBs and MCs, most likely, so I'm sure we'd both be in good company :yesnod

As for noise, Spooks is really very quiet. Never hear a peep from him... :wink5:


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Bruno is so handsome, he is going to fit perfectly in the show world, paws neatly crossed looking adoringly at his fans!!
> 
> I wish I was going!!!
> 
> Haha your poor Mum!   oh that's like something out of a doreen Tovey book!
> 
> Cosmilks, you must read a DT book!


Thanks MM - it's a shame you are not going, you will be missed . DT books are weirdly addictive, as much for the cats as the way she talks about village life.


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> Aurelie, Bruno is looking fantastic!! Looking forward to meeting him
> 
> You can tag along with meeeee (I'll also end up dangling round the RBs and MCs, most likely, so I'm sure we'd both be in good company :yesnod
> 
> As for noise, Spooks is really very quiet. Never hear a peep from him... :wink5:


Thanks JR - its getting really close now!


----------



## MollyMilo

Milo wants to join the handsome boy club!

Is he in? :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Thanks MM - it's a shame you are not going, you will be missed . DT books are weirdly addictive, as much for the cats as the way she talks about village life.


Living in devon , are you tempted to go and see the little cottage? I would love to see it! I can just imagine it


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Milo wants to join the handsome boy club!
> 
> Is he in? :001_wub:


:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

I love, love, love his schnoz!


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Milo wants to join the handsome boy club!
> 
> Is he in? :001_wub:


oh yes :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> Living in devon , are you tempted to go and see the little cottage? I would love to see it! I can just imagine it


Do you???? So do I!!


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> Do you???? So do I!!


If you both go you need to take photos!!!

Of the valley and the wall and the little lane.

I love those books!!


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Milo wants to join the handsome boy club!
> 
> Is he in? :001_wub:


Milo it goes without saying! How can we refuse you :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Milo it goes without saying! How can we refuse you :001_wub:


He's very plump  likes kitten food


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Living in devon , are you tempted to go and see the little cottage? I would love to see it! I can just imagine it


Really tempted, I will definately go one day. It did make me sad though that people treated her so differently after Charles died.


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Really tempted, I will definately go one day. It did make me sad though that people treated her so differently after Charles died.


I know  she'd lived there so long too.


----------



## oliviarussian

MollyMilo said:


> I know  she'd lived there so long too.


I'm on my 4th book now and loving every word!!!!


----------



## MollyMilo

oliviarussian said:


> I'm on my 4th book now and loving every word!!!!


Oh I'm so glad you are enjoying them OR!!


----------



## Ringypie

oliviarussian said:


> I'm on my 4th book now and loving every word!!!!


What are the books? I love reading!


----------



## Azriel391

MollyMilo said:


> He's very plump  likes kitten food


:001_wub::001_wub:the more Milo the better , more than in up on the leader board .... so handsome Xmas


----------



## Aurelie

Ringypie said:


> What are the books? I love reading!


Cats in the Belfry by Doreen Tovey, it's a series of books spanning her life with Siamese cats.


----------



## korrok

I know Teemo isn't the most handsome meezer out there but he'll always be my #1. 




























We've had them almost 3 months now and it's amazing how sleek he's looking compared to the mess he was in when we picked him up.


----------



## MollyMilo

korrok said:


> I know Teemo isn't the most handsome meezer out there but he'll always be my #1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've had them almost 3 months now and it's amazing how sleek he's looking compared to the mess he was in when we picked him up.


Cover your ears teemo!

You are gorgeous!! Bad bad slave


----------



## gorgeous

Korrok! Teemo is stunning....has the most gorgeous eyes and a look of total contentment....what a charming man he is!


----------



## Azriel391

korrok said:


> I know Teemo isn't the most handsome meezer out there but he'll always be my #1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've had them almost 3 months now and it's amazing how sleek he's looking compared to the mess he was in when we picked him up.


:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:Teemo is soooo handsome xx


----------



## Aurelie

korrok said:


> I know Teemo isn't the most handsome meezer out there but he'll always be my #1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've had them almost 3 months now and it's amazing how sleek he's looking compared to the mess he was in when we picked him up.


What do you mean! Teemo is gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## korrok

People always tell me my poor Teemo looks a bit scrawny, that his head is too small and for some reason "sad"? I think maybe the latter's because of his little eye quirk where his third eyelid is always, ehm, "out"? But I love him and I don't care - I think he's gorgeous, he's had a hard life and deserves to always be spoiled to bits to make up for it!


----------



## Aurelie

korrok said:


> People always tell me my poor Teemo looks a bit scrawny, that his head is too small and for some reason "sad"? I think maybe the latter's because of his little eye quirk where his third eyelid is always, ehm, "out"? But I love him and I don't care - I think he's gorgeous, he's had a hard life and deserves to always be spoiled to bits to make up for it!


Don't worry, I get loads of grief for Bruno - he's been called an alien! I don't care anymore, I think he is completely lovely. Same goes for Teemo. He is a very handsome Siamese and definately not scrawny!


----------



## shamykebab

Aurelie said:


> Cats in the Belfry by Doreen Tovey, it's a series of books spanning her life with Siamese cats.


The book that introduced me to Siamese! Love the book


----------



## rose

Can you tell which one is the imposter??


----------



## MollyMilo

rose said:


> Can you tell which one is the imposter??


I love him, he's getting so big :001_wub: :001_wub:

Speaking of big, Millie is slimming in the face but growing in the tummy area!! She's going to be another 4 kilo cat! Her grandma and mum are tiny!! Great grandma is quite podgy though, Molly took after her, so Millie has her aunties genes. Ooh it gets confusing 

Here is little miss tubbs.


----------



## curlywurlydee

MollyMilo said:


> I love him, he's getting so big :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> Speaking of big, Millie is slimming in the face but growing in the tummy area!! She's going to be another 4 kilo cat! Her grandma and mum are tiny!! Great grandma is quite podgy though, Molly took after her, so Millie has her aunties genes. Ooh it gets confusing
> 
> Here is little miss tubbs.


She is so pretty! She has a sweet little dainty face  
My Draco also seems to have a tummy at the moment, its quite round and hes looking chunky. 
We are giving him extra workouts with his flying frenzy, to keep him as active as possible. I think he is gonna be a big boy.


----------



## MollyMilo

curlywurlydee said:


> She is so pretty! She has a sweet little dainty face
> My Draco also seems to have a tummy at the moment, its quite round and hes looking chunky.
> We are giving him extra workouts with his flying frenzy, to keep him as active as possible. I think he is gonna be a big boy.


Draco is gorgeous! :001_wub:

I think our meezers are storing fat for winter :lol:


----------



## gorgeous

I get all excited when I see there are new posts in this thread...I love seeing the pics of all your gorgeous siamese and hearing about them!
Roll on Sunday!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> I get all excited when I see there are new posts in this thread...I love seeing the pics of all your gorgeous siamese and hearing about them!
> Roll on Sunday!


I'm excited for Sunday!! What time can we expect your into thread with photos!!!


----------



## Ringypie

Yay Millie pics! She's so gorgeous! Mind you they all are


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I'm excited for Sunday!! What time can we expect your into thread with photos!!!


Well surprisingly we have visitors this weekend.....whom wish to meet our new family member...so there will be plenty of pics but I might not be able to post until later on or even Monday when I will have her all to myself !


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Well surprisingly we have visitors this weekend.....whom wish to meet our new family member...so there will be plenty of pics but I might not be able to post until later on or even Monday when I will have her all to myself !


I can't wait to find out her name at least!!

What does it begin with? :sneaky2:


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> Yay Millie pics! She's so gorgeous! Mind you they all are


Every single one! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I can't wait to find out her name at least!!
> 
> What does it begin with? :sneaky2:


Well that is for me to know and you to find out!! X


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> I love him, he's getting so big :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> Speaking of big, Millie is slimming in the face but growing in the tummy area!! She's going to be another 4 kilo cat! Her grandma and mum are tiny!! Great grandma is quite podgy though, Molly took after her, so Millie has her aunties genes. Ooh it gets confusing
> 
> Here is little miss tubbs.
> 
> IMG]


She looks like a little lady cat! I love her face and her colouring, she's a really lovely milky chocolate isn't she :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Ringypie

gorgeous said:


> Well surprisingly we have visitors this weekend.....whom wish to meet our new family member...so there will be plenty of pics but I might not be able to post until later on or even Monday when I will have her all to myself !


Oh no you discovered our secret plan to all drop in on you to coo over the new baby!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> She looks like a little lady cat! I love her face and her colouring, she's a really lovely milky chocolate isn't she :001_wub::001_wub:


Yes, much much lighter than Molly was. Her paw pads are very pink as well!
I love her :001_wub: :001_wub:

Funny you should mention her girlie face, I think Bruno looks all boy! 
So handsome :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## gorgeous

Ringypie said:


> Oh no you discovered our secret plan to all drop in on you to coo over the new baby!


I am looking forward to Monday when I have 6 hours of kitten cuddles and playtime all to myself!


----------



## MollyMilo

A treat for DT fans! Look what I found while googling 

The wall!!









In the cottage!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> A treat for DT fans! Look what I found while googling
> 
> The wall!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the cottage!!!


Now look at the ears on that second photo and tell me that Siamese have changed so much over the years


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> A treat for DT fans! Look what I found while googling
> 
> The wall!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the cottage!!!


I wonder if she had Siamese right up until she died. I haven't read the last books as they are really expensive to buy.


----------



## MollyMilo

The ears haven't changed much at all 

Aurelie, the books are so expensive!! I managed to buy two last year but they were £40-50 and used!


----------



## moggiemum

noooooooooooooo im not looking at kittens just bumping this thread as we have a lovely newbie


----------



## danielle and thai

Thankyou to moggiemum for introducing me to this thread  here's my gorgeous little man Wesley


----------



## moggiemum

oooeee i love big noses, he is a beauty , i love the second, amazing how his eyes have come out, he is very regal


----------



## curlywurlydee

danielle and thai said:


> Thankyou to moggiemum for introducing me to this thread  here's my gorgeous little man Wesley


He is stunning, a gorgeous meezer! :001_tt1:
How old is he?


----------



## lymorelynn

danielle and thai said:


> Thankyou to moggiemum for introducing me to this thread  here's my gorgeous little man Wesley


Adorable :001_tt1: welcome to the Meezer section


----------



## JordanRose

danielle and thai said:


> Thankyou to moggiemum for introducing me to this thread  here's my gorgeous little man Wesley


He's a real beauty! :001_tt1: Welcome


----------



## Ringypie

Ohh isn't he gorgeous! Welcome! Hope we will hear lots about his antics!

On the subject of gorgeous, I wonder how she is getting on!!! (Wants baby piccies!!!!!!!)


----------



## danielle and thai

curlywurlydee said:


> He is stunning, a gorgeous meezer! :001_tt1:
> How old is he?


Thankyou, he's just over 3 years


----------



## korrok

So, I'm an illustrator. Tonight I found this artist's work and I can honestly say I've not been nearly as inspired in a long time! (even though I don't often draw cats) Some of you may know her..Suzanne le Good, she draws a lot of meezers. 

Welcome to suzannelegoodcats.com | Feline and Animal Artist

Since I appreciated her work so much I went ahead and bought these Christmas cards:

SIAMESE CAT GLITTERY CHRISTMAS CARDS BY SUZANNE LE GOOD | eBay

SIAMESE CAT GLITTERY CHRISTMAS CARDS SUZANNE LE GOOD | eBay

Added a couple of her prints to my Xmas wishlist too! :tongue:

She also has this beautiful original trinket box for sale at the moment:

ORIGINAL SIAMESE CAT KITTEN PAINTING OLD CARVED OAK WOODEN BOX SUZANNE LE GOOD | eBay

Wish I had the money for that at the moment...


----------



## lymorelynn

I love Suzanne le Good's work :thumbup:


----------



## MollyMilo

((((((Hugs))))))) xxxxxx


----------



## lymorelynn

Don't want to upset this thread with any sadness.
And looking forward to seeing gorgeous's new baby too  Hope she's home and settling in


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Don't want to upset this thread with any sadness.
> And looking forward to seeing gorgeous's new baby too  Hope she's home and settling in


Yes, I think a cheeky blue face is exactly what we need in here today xx


----------



## cinder

I do hope gorgeous posts some photos soon, but I'm guessing she's too busy on cuddling duty!

Speaking of cuddles, we're going for a very special visit in a few weeks. Lynn, I'm looking forward to meeting Bella - will make sure I give her a hug. Thinking of you this evening x


----------



## lymorelynn

Oh please do give my baby a big hug from us ((())) and tell her to get on with calling!!! she has a young man lined up 
oh and to add - your breeder will know Mai Tai as Leila


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Oh please do give my baby a big hug from us ((())) and tell her to get on with calling!!! she has a young man lined up
> oh and to add - your breeder will know Mai Tai as Leila


Ooh Lynn are you going to be a grand mummy slave? Is Bella from Leila? X


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Ooh Lynn are you going to be a grand mummy slave? Is Bella from Leila? X


Bella is Margarita from my Cocktail litter  She started calling a few months ago but then stopped - naughty girl enjoys being aunty to the Burmese babies too much 



She's the blue point with the multi coloured collar


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Bella is Margarita from my Cocktail litter  She started calling a few months ago but then stopped - naughty girl enjoys being aunty to the Burmese babies too much
> 
> 
> 
> She's the blue point with the multi coloured collar


She's so beautiful! Lovely that she is hoping to have kittens soon if she gets her act together!


----------



## cinder

Thanks for the heads up on the Leila/Mai Tai thing! I spoke to the breeder yesterday and she told me that she thought Bella was going to come into call soon - I could certainly hear lots of meowing in the background. You know it's funny, that photo that you posted a while back of Bella with the brown Burmese is what got me looking at Burmese in the first place, can't believe she's the mother of what will hopefully be our kittens!

The breeder told me that Bella is a fantastic aunty to the Burmese babies. She'll be the first Siamese that my boyfriend meets


----------



## MollyMilo

The above in photos and words from cinder is why you breed lynn xx


----------



## cinder

MollyMilo said:


> The above in photos and words from cinder is why you breed lynn xx


This. 100% this.


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> The above in photos and words from cinder is why you breed lynn xx


This!!!

The love and care you lavish on your beautiful cats shines through in all your posts xx


----------



## gorgeous

Meet Blissa...........


----------



## gorgeous

Oops higgledy piggledy pics again!!!


----------



## moggiemum

aww sweet, so much love going on in them pics, you are blessed,..best wishes for the future


----------



## gorgeous

moggiemum said:


> aww sweet, so much love going on in them pics, you are blessed,..best wishes for the future


She is one loved kitty thats for sure!


----------



## lymorelynn

Adorably gorgeous, gorgeous :001_tt1::001_tt1: Love her name :thumbup1: Your children obviously love her to pieces already - I hope Lily feels the same


----------



## gorgeous

Spot the kitty!


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> Adorably gorgeous, gorgeous :001_tt1::001_tt1: Love her name :thumbup1: Your children obviously love her to pieces already - I hope Lily feels the same


Lily looks at her as if to say...'what are you..you look like a cat but smaller!'...lily does like to clean any remaining morsels left in Blissas bowl!


----------



## MollyMilo

Blissa is absolutely gorgeous! :001_tt1:
I bet your girls are fighting over her for cuddles!! 

Welcome home Blissa! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Blissa is absolutely gorgeous! :001_tt1:
> I bet your girls are fighting over her for cuddles!!
> 
> Welcome home Blissa! :001_wub: :001_wub:


Aww thanks for your lovely words Mollymilo! I have to sneak in my cuddles whilst the children are at school! X


----------



## curlywurlydee

Blissa! :001_tt1: a beautiful name for a beautiful girl, and what a lucky girl to have so many slaves to tend to her needs. :thumbsup:


----------



## rose

Don't you tell anyone, I broke the vase, or I will steal your christmas pressies!


----------



## Aurelie

Gorgeous she is gorgeous!!! :001_tt1::001_tt1: She looks like she is settling in brilliantly.


----------



## gorgeous

Aurelie said:


> Gorgeous she is gorgeous!!! :001_tt1::001_tt1: She looks like she is settling in brilliantly.


Thank you Aurelie! She is getting more confident and cheeky thats for sure!


----------



## Ringypie

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!

Looks like she's unpacked and made herself right at home!

Is this a trait of Siameses I wonder? I've read so many times about how 'your new kitten may be nervous and want to hide at first and take a few days to settle in' - however Parsnip erupted out of the carrier, claimed us as his family, and demanded cuddles and attention.

It seems like the new babies on here have all slotted into their new families easily too! So is it a Siamese thing? Or good breeders making sure they are well socialised? Or a bit of both?


----------



## gorgeous

We have a rule in this house - no pets on the bed!!


----------



## simplysardonic

gorgeous said:


> Aww thanks for your lovely words Mollymilo! *I have to sneak in my cuddles whilst the children are at school!* X


Same here  & when the children get home from school Phoenix is all over them like a rash, I don't get a look in :closedeyes:

Congratulations on beautiful Blissa :thumbsup:


----------



## gorgeous

simplysardonic said:


> Same here  & when the children get home from school Phoenix is all over them like a rash, I don't get a look in :closedeyes:
> 
> Congratulations on beautiful Blissa :thumbsup:


Thank you! My 3 year old cant say Blissa...calls her Flippa! But Blissa still responds and goes to her!


----------



## lymorelynn

gorgeous said:


> We have a rule in this house - no pets on the bed!!


Ha ha  Should have warned you - you can't say that to a Siamese


----------



## JordanRose

Ringypie said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!
> 
> Looks like she's unpacked and made herself right at home!
> 
> Is this a trait of Siameses I wonder? I've read so many times about how 'your new kitten may be nervous and want to hide at first and take a few days to settle in' - however Parsnip erupted out of the carrier, claimed us as his family, and demanded cuddles and attention.
> 
> It seems like the new babies on here have all slotted into their new families easily too! So is it a Siamese thing? Or good breeders making sure they are well socialised? Or a bit of both?


Spooks wasn't a kitten when he came to me- as you know!- and I was prepared for him to be nervous and hide behind the sofa for a while (I set up a nice little cave so he had somewhere nice to be) but he came out of the carrier, shouted for a while then settled on his bed, before cuddling on the sofa hmy:

Probably a Siamese too-nosey-for-their-own-good trait


----------



## MollyMilo

rose said:


> Don't you tell anyone, I broke the vase, or I will steal your christmas pressies!


Rose, I love that photo!! Oh the brotherly love :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## gorgeous

I forget how easy it is to lose kittens....as they get themselves into little nooks and crannies...almost like playing hide n seek! However the talkey side of the siamese ..lets you know where they are! When I am looking for Blissa I know I am getting warm cos she starts talking to me...here I am she says!


----------



## JordanRose

gorgeous said:


> I forget how easy it is to lose kittens....as they get themselves into little nooks and crannies...almost like playing hide n seek! However the talkey side of the siamese ..lets you know where they are! When I am looking for Blissa I know I am getting warm cos she starts talking to me...here I am she says!


:lol: This is so true!!

Sometimes I'll realise I haven't seen Spooks for a while- all I need to do is call his name to hear a stifled meow from somewhere (normally the airing cupboard or under a duvet). I love that about Meezers :001_wub:

She sounds and looks to have made herself right at home. You clearly adore her already


----------



## gorgeous

JordanRose said:


> :lol: This is so true!!
> 
> Sometimes I'll realise I haven't seen Spooks for a while- all I need to do is call his name to hear a stifled meow from somewhere (normally the airing cupboard or under a duvet). I love that about Meezers :001_wub:
> 
> She sounds and looks to have made herself right at home. You clearly adore her already


She is the bees knees! Already want another!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> She is the bees knees! Already want another!


Any left?


----------



## korrok

On day 3 of a migraine and Teemo is having a day where he just wants to run up and down the stairs and yowl at the top of his voice...no amount of play, fuss or food will do. ut:

Do your meezers ever have days where they are just totally noisy and discontent? Or is it just because he's still a nasty little teenager?


----------



## MollyMilo

korrok said:


> On day 3 of a migraine and Teemo is having a day where he just wants to run up and down the stairs and yowl at the top of his voice...no amount of play, fuss or food will do. ut:
> 
> Do your meezers ever have days where they are just totally noisy and discontent? Or is it just because he's still a nasty little teenager?


Just being meezerly


----------



## Aurelie

gorgeous said:


> I forget how easy it is to lose kittens....as they get themselves into little nooks and crannies...almost like playing hide n seek! However the talkey side of the siamese ..lets you know where they are! When I am looking for Blissa I know I am getting warm cos she starts talking to me...here I am she says!


Sounds like she is ruling the roost already


----------



## Aurelie

korrok said:


> On day 3 of a migraine and Teemo is having a day where he just wants to run up and down the stairs and yowl at the top of his voice...no amount of play, fuss or food will do. ut:
> 
> Do your meezers ever have days where they are just totally noisy and discontent? Or is it just because he's still a nasty little teenager?


I hope your migraine shifts soon Korrok.


----------



## Aurelie

The temperature is dropping this week so I put Bruno's heatpad in his cave bed - it was blissfully warm in there and I had to hoick the lazy so and so out for dinner!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> The temperature is dropping this week so I put Bruno's heatpad in his cave bed - it was blissfully warm in there and I had to hoick the lazy so and so out for dinner!


Ooh he looks so cosy and warm!


----------



## JordanRose

I came home from work early today as I had migraine symptoms (but thankfully, no migraine!). A certain someone was my bedside nurse and was very concerned.

You okay, Mum?



:001_wub:


----------



## Lunabuma

korrok said:


> On day 3 of a migraine and Teemo is having a day where he just wants to run up and down the stairs and yowl at the top of his voice...no amount of play, fuss or food will do. ut:
> 
> Do your meezers ever have days where they are just totally noisy and discontent? Or is it just because he's still a nasty little teenager?


Ziggy has shouty sessions where he does a sort of rising trot around the living room and up the stairs going brrr brr brr brrr with each step and then shouting at the top of his voice. Sometimes he just sits on the corner of the table shouting .. whenever I get a phone to video him, he stops doing it! He's just over 2 years old. He has a bad shouty day once a week if we are lucky.


----------



## Lunabuma

Aurelie said:


> The temperature is dropping this week so I put Bruno's heatpad in his cave bed - it was blissfully warm in there and I had to hoick the lazy so and so out for dinner!


He is just dreamy Aurelie! Careful you don't end up with a Luna who likes to be lifted and placed in front of her food each time to eat. :lol:


----------



## curlywurlydee

Aurelie said:


> The temperature is dropping this week so I put Bruno's heatpad in his cave bed - it was blissfully warm in there and I had to hoick the lazy so and so out for dinner!


Oh snug as a bug!!  He looks like he has not got a care in the world. :thumbsup:


----------



## korrok

JordanRose said:


> I came home from work early today as I had migraine symptoms (but thankfully, no migraine!). A certain someone was my bedside nurse and was very concerned.


Have to admit mine are great when I am bedridden due to migraine. They will just lie beside me all day and not move. I had a really bad day a couple of weeks ago - had been in bed from 10am till my OH got home at 5.30pm. Shanti went downstairs for the food he put out for them, but then she ran back upstairs to jump up beside me and started washing my arm like I was a sick kitten! She's very motherly (she's had enough litters, I guess).

Can I ask an odd question of you guys? What weight are your cats?

Teemo here is just under 3kg now, where his mum Shanti is 5.2kg. My OH says she's pretty fat, but she doesn't really eat that much. She's always had a very saggy belly (that spreads out hugely when she lays on her back, poor wee lady!) and always looked very rounded at the middle/ribs, even when we got her and we could easily feel her spine and see a drawn-in waist. She's always been relatively heavy and you could have mistaken her for still being half-way pregnant. :/ The vet never really commented on it except to say she's had a lot of litters. I'm now wondering if 5.2kg is a lot for a lady meezer though.

Attached: one of the less flattering photos of her belly spread. :closedeyes:


----------



## JordanRose

korrok said:


> Have to admit mine are great when I am bedridden due to migraine. They will just lie beside me all day and not move. I had a really bad day a couple of weeks ago - had been in bed from 10am till my OH got home at 5.30pm. Shanti went downstairs for the food he put out for them, but then she ran back upstairs to jump up beside me and started washing my arm like I was a sick kitten! She's very motherly (she's had enough litters, I guess).
> 
> Can I ask an odd question of you guys? What weight are your cats?
> 
> Teemo here is just under 3kg now, where his mum Shanti is 5.2kg. My OH says she's pretty fat, but she doesn't really eat that much. She's always had a very saggy belly (that spreads out hugely when she lays on her back, poor wee lady!) and always looked very rounded at the middle/ribs, even when we got her and we could easily feel her spine and see a drawn-in waist. She's always been relatively heavy and you could have mistaken her for still being half-way pregnant. :/ The vet never really commented on it except to say she's had a lot of litters. I'm now wondering if 5.2kg is a lot for a lady meezer though.
> 
> Attached: one of the less flattering photos of her belly spread. :closedeyes:


Spooks is about 3.4kg.

I have real trouble with his weight- he lost almost a kilo from me getting him (most likely as I cut the dry out) and was at one point 2.8kg, after a couple of quick successive anorexic episodes.

I've varied his diet now so he can't predict what's on the menu and that's worked well- I'm trying to get him to 3.5kg at the moment, as a target weight, but I reckon he could easily get to 4kg and still look sleek and healthy.

Depends on the cat really, I think. Spooks is a very petite cat anyway- his frame is very small and delicate- he's quite small by Siamese standards, I think.

I'm sure MollyMilo's Milo is about 5kg (and still growing!) and her darling Molly was quite a big cat, too


----------



## korrok

JordanRose said:


> Spooks is about 3.4kg.
> 
> I have real trouble with his weight- he lost almost a kilo from me getting him (most likely as I cut the dry out) and was at one point 2.8kg, after a couple of quick successive anorexic episodes.
> 
> I've varied his diet now so he can't predict what's on the menu and that's worked well- I'm trying to get him to 3.5kg at the moment, as a target weight, but I reckon he could easily get to 4kg and still look sleek and healthy.
> 
> Depends on the cat really, I think. Spooks is a very petite cat anyway- his frame is very small and delicate- he's quite small by Siamese standards, I think.
> 
> I'm sure MollyMilo's Milo is about 5kg (and still growing!) and her darling Molly was quite a big cat, too


We were told by the vet that Teemo is so small he really doesn't need to go above 3kg, 3.5kg would be really pushing it. At the moment he looks great, very sleek! But as I first came on the forum to post about, he is a very mini-meezer.


----------



## Ringypie

korrok said:


> On day 3 of a migraine and Teemo is having a day where he just wants to run up and down the stairs and yowl at the top of his voice...no amount of play, fuss or food will do. ut:
> 
> Do your meezers ever have days where they are just totally noisy and discontent? Or is it just because he's still a nasty little teenager?


This usually happens when Parsnip's needs aren't being met! When he wants me to do something but I'm busy!
Such as today. I got back from work late after a 2 hour drive home, then had to cook dinner. Parsnip had been on his own with only the cat for company since hubby went to work at 1. How dare I not pick Parsnip up straight away!!! He followed me around honking. Supervised me cooking while squeaking at me. As soon as I'd finished he was honking at the lounge door, telling me in no uncertain terms that we were to go in there and I should provide him with a lap. As soon as I did what I was told he settled down quietly on my lap. Bossy creature!


----------



## gorgeous

I am sat here with a siamese kitten scarf! Little Blissa is a very cuddly kitty and seems to like to be as near as possible to ones heed! 

She is 'almost' friends with Lily now...they nearly played together earlier but then decided against it! 

Our 2 older cats arent bothered by her and have shown no anti social behaviour towards each other.

So hopefully in another (nearly) weeks time they will all be the best of buddies! 

Will update as and when and if you are lucky I might even post some new pics!

Anyhow so far so good and she is an absolute delight!


----------



## moggiemum

just seen this, what a beautiful boy

Home for traditional Siamese stud wanted | Stowmarket, Suffolk | Pets4Homes


----------



## rose

That is lintama siamese. Beautiful website and I emailed her several times for advice about buying a siamese kitten as I already have a birman and didn't know if it was a good idea. She breeds both and was very helpful. Lesley Green I think her name is.


----------



## JordanRose

moggiemum said:


> just seen this, what a beautiful boy
> 
> Home for traditional Siamese stud wanted | Stowmarket, Suffolk | Pets4Homes


I think he looks quite Spookeriffic! I do love the traditionals- perfect balance of sleekness and beauty without any real extremities.

Here's my current favourite Spooky photo :001_tt1:


----------



## lymorelynn

Can I whisper this in here ... I've just made enquiries about a new blue point girly  I know it seems soon after my lovely Daisy  but if I want to carry on I have to look ahead and I'm still not sure whether or not to retire Pasha


----------



## moggiemum

aww thats the spirit lynn
how is Pasha now? i hope she's coping well


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> Can I whisper this in here ... I've just made enquiries about a new blue point girly  I know it seems soon after my lovely Daisy  but if I want to carry on I have to look ahead and I'm still not sure whether or not to retire Pasha


Well if anyone deserves some luck and something to look forward to it is your good self Lynn. A blue girly sounds lovely..how old is she and have you arranged to meet her? And if so when!


----------



## lymorelynn

moggiemum said:


> aww thats the spirit lynn
> how is Pasha now? i hope she's coping well


Coping very well and howling like a banshee  She came into call on Tuesday and poor Mai Tai has been the object of her affections 



gorgeous said:


> Well if anyone deserves so me luck and something to look forward to it is your good self Lynn. A blue girly sounds lovely..how old is she and have you arranged to meet her? And if so when!


I have a choice of five girls and will be going to see them at the beginning of December - no date fixed yet as I will be away visiting my parents after the Supreme tomorrow. Kittens will be ready to leave mid-January so about 4/5 weeks old at the moment.


----------



## Aurelie

Lunabuma said:


> He is just dreamy Aurelie! Careful you don't end up with a Luna who likes to be lifted and placed in front of her food each time to eat. :lol:


That sounds just like Nancy lately!


----------



## Aurelie

gorgeous said:


> I am sat here with a siamese kitten scarf! Little Blissa is a very cuddly kitty and seems to like to be as near as possible to ones heed!
> 
> She is 'almost' friends with Lily now...they nearly played together earlier but then decided against it!
> 
> Our 2 older cats arent bothered by her and have shown no anti social behaviour towards each other.
> 
> So hopefully in another (nearly) weeks time they will all be the best of buddies!
> 
> Will update as and when and if you are lucky I might even post some new pics!
> 
> Anyhow so far so good and she is an absolute delight!


Siamese do win other cats over quickly don't they?


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> Can I whisper this in here ... I've just made enquiries about a new blue point girly  I know it seems soon after my lovely Daisy  but if I want to carry on I have to look ahead and I'm still not sure whether or not to retire Pasha


Lynn this is lovely, positive news


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Coping very well and howling like a banshee  She came into call on Tuesday and poor Mai Tai has been the object of her affections
> 
> I have a choice of five girls and will be going to see them at the beginning of December - no date fixed yet as I will be away visiting my parents after the Supreme tomorrow. Kittens will be ready to leave mid-January so about 4/5 weeks old at the moment.


Ooooh what exciting news!

Here I was thinking you were hoping to have one of margarita's kittens, but this is even better and not too long to wait!

Where are they from? Pm me


----------



## MollyMilo

Good luck today Aurelie and Bruno!!! Xx


----------



## curlywurlydee

well my two have been enjoying the winter sunshine today, here are a couple of photos of them sun bathing and one very special photo ive been waiting to take since Draco came to live with us!!





































and at last...................they Snuggle!!!


----------



## MollyMilo

Right Those at the show today you are on!

Detailed reports Of the meezer/oriental section while still fresh in your minds. As there are no photos, you must all give very detailed descriptions of the day from start to finish!

Ready set go


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Right Those at the show today you are on!
> 
> Detailed reports Of the meezer/oriental section while still fresh in your minds. As there are no photos, you must all give very detailed descriptions of the day from start to finish!
> 
> Ready set go


Well, all I can say is Oliviarussian was very smitten 

There were a few prefixes I'd heard of and Lynn recognised most of them, too (in fact, she was able to tell me the pedigree of some of them! :lol.

I'm sure there will be photos up on the Oriental and Siamese Breeder websites but to be honest, I didn't think there were that many Meezers!

There were a fair few kittens and I saw all varieties- tabbies, torties, solids (is that what you call them if they're colourpointed with no pattern?) and also most colours- seals, chocolates, lilacs, reds- orientals, there were Havanas, blacks, a BEAUTIFUL fawn, some blues ( :001_tt1: ), again there were tabbies, selfs, torties...

I met a lovely Foreign White, too, and when I asked the lady if that's what she was, she was impressed! I then went on to tell her I'm slightly obsessive. Lynn talked to her later on, too- she was a really lovely breeder (no idea what her prefix was!  ) 

I didn't see any long hairs or Balinese, which was a shame, and I saw some Tonks- I've never seen them at a show before, I don't think, so was good to see them. There were some Cornish Rex, too, who I thought were really lovely- Siamese features but curly :001_wub:

Comprehensive enough for you? :blush:


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lymorelynn
> 
> Coping very well and howling like a banshee She came into call on Tuesday and poor Mai Tai has been the object of her affections
> 
> I have a choice of five girls and will be going to see them at the beginning of December - no date fixed yet as I will be away visiting my parents after the Supreme tomorrow. Kittens will be ready to leave mid-January so about 4/5 weeks old at the moment.
> 
> Ooooh what exciting news!
> 
> Here I was thinking you were hoping to have one of margarita's kittens, but this is even better and not too long to wait!
> 
> 0
> Where are they from? Pm me


Am at my parents but wil be in touch soon - haven't connected to my dad's wi fi yet! Supreme was great despite travel problems :O I have a package of goodies for Milo and Millie too 

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Well, all I can say is Oliviarussian was very smitten
> 
> There were a few prefixes I'd heard of and Lynn recognised most of them, too (in fact, she was able to tell me the pedigree of some of them! :lol.
> 
> I'm sure there will be photos up on the Oriental and Siamese Breeder websites but to be honest, I didn't think there were that many Meezers!
> 
> There were a fair few kittens and I saw all varieties- tabbies, torties, solids (is that what you call them if they're colourpointed with no pattern?) and also most colours- seals, chocolates, lilacs, reds- orientals, there were Havanas, blacks, a BEAUTIFUL fawn, some blues ( :001_tt1: ), again there were tabbies, selfs, torties...
> 
> I met a lovely Foreign White, too, and when I asked the lady if that's what she was, she was impressed! I then went on to tell her I'm slightly obsessive. Lynn talked to her later on, too- she was a really lovely breeder (no idea what her prefix was!  )
> 
> I didn't see any long hairs or Balinese, which was a shame, and I saw some Tonks- I've never seen them at a show before, I don't think, so was good to see them. There were some Cornish Rex, too, who I thought were really lovely- Siamese features but curly :001_wub:
> 
> Comprehensive enough for you? :blush:


Not bad


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Am at my parents but wil be in touch soon - haven't connected to my dad's wi fi yet! Supreme was great despite travel problems :O I have a package of goodies for Milo and Millie too
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


Glad you made it!
Aww thanks Lynn!! Xx


----------



## moggiemum

soor i kow i shouldnt but i ve been looking at ads lately, does this kit lookok to you , maybe its just the angle of pic

Siamese X Female For Adoption. | Aldershot, Hampshire | Pets4Homes


----------



## lymorelynn

moggiemum said:


> soor i kow i shouldnt but i ve been looking at ads lately, does this kit lookok to you , maybe its just the angle of pic
> 
> Siamese X Female For Adoption. | Aldershot, Hampshire | Pets4Homes


No that kitten doesn't look well at all  It's a very odd advert too


----------



## moggiemum

its got a passport , hopefully its just jet lagged , poor thing looks so tired or ill


----------



## moggiemum

lymorelynn said:


> No that kitten doesn't look well at all  It's a very odd advert too


https://www.facebook.com/SnowballCatRescue?ref=hl
omg poor babies


----------



## lymorelynn

moggiemum said:


> https://www.facebook.com/SnowballCatRescue?ref=hl
> omg poor babies


No wonder the poor little thing looks so unwell


----------



## moggiemum

it seems they do a ot of good work in homing the unwanted kitts from spain , but some of the pics on there do suggest they can be very unwell , neglected to start with , the pics of the shelter here look good, it says shes had her bloodchecks done.


----------



## oliviarussian

I've got serious Meezer envy since yesterday at The Supreme!!!!!!!!  
I have fallen hook, line and sinker :blink::blink::blink: Is there a cure?


----------



## JordanRose

Ooooooh, just realised the Siamese and Oriental show is on in two weeks time, very close to me (Stockport).

I think I'll pop along (and get photos this time!  ) just for you MM. Was great last year- and SO noisy! :lol:

ETA- just spotted Bruno's name on the Supreme results page. Wonder if his photo will be up there too 

http://www.siamese-cat-breeder.co.uk/siamese-cat-show-results/supreme-cat-show-siamese-results-2013/


----------



## JordanRose

oliviarussian said:


> I've got serious Meezer envy since yesterday at The Supreme!!!!!!!!
> I have fallen hook, line and sinker :blink::blink::blink: Is there a cure?


Here's your cure:

Siamese Kittens For Sale - Browse Categories - Siamese Cat Breeder

Mwah ha ha ha!! 

I think a Meezer would fit in with you very nicely indeed :yesnod: And you saw yesterday that they're not all hugely vocal- I'm sure breeders have come across people that like the look and personality but aren't keen on the vocality of them. It'd be all about careful selection, I would think


----------



## oliviarussian

JordanRose said:


> Here's your cure:
> 
> Siamese Kittens For Sale - Browse Categories - Siamese Cat Breeder
> 
> Mwah ha ha ha!!
> 
> I think a Meezer would fit in with you very nicely indeed :yesnod: And you saw yesterday that they're not all hugely vocal- I'm sure breeders have come across people that like the look and personality but aren't keen on the vocality of them. It'd be all about careful selection, I would think


I wish, Not possible I'm afraid!!!!! .... I'm in a one bedroom flat, it's a good size but I do think I am at my limit and wouldn't be fair on the cats to add another.... Yesterday I kept thinking 'Oh they are only small tho' but I'm afraid it's not realistic!  Who knows tho' what the future may bring but until then it's only a dream!


----------



## JordanRose

oliviarussian said:


> I wish, Not possible I'm afraid!!!!! .... I'm in a one bedroom flat, it's a good size but I do think I am at my limit and wouldn't be fair on the cats to add another.... Yesterday I kept thinking 'Oh they are only small tho' but I'm afraid it's not realistic!  Who knows tho' what the future may bring but until then it's only a dream!


That's a shame- one day, though, I'm sure you'll have one 

You just need to join me in Crazy Broody Cat Lady land for now


----------



## moggiemum

i cant believe this beautiful boy for free

Home for traditional Siamese stud wanted | Stowmarket, Suffolk | Pets4Homes


----------



## MollyMilo

Just looking at Millie whilst she sleeps :001_wub: she's looking quite ' Typey' 
Big ears, slim face. She's changed so much!! :001_wub:


----------



## lostbear

MollyMilo said:


> Ooh he looks so cosy and warm!


WHere did you get the heat pad? My son is getting a kitten in 2/3 weeks, and has been worrying about it being warm enough, and was asking about heatpads, but I hadn't heard of them for cats etc. I knew you could get them for reptiles. Are they the same ones?

(Excuse my ignorance - I just didn't want to risk a tiny claw going into the wrong type of pad and the kitten getting charcoaled!)


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Just looking at Millie whilst she sleeps :001_wub: she's looking quite ' Typey'
> Big ears, slim face. She's changed so much!! :001_wub:


Oh Millie :001_wub::001_wub: I would love to see a daylight photo of her - is she about four and half months now?


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Oh Millie :001_wub::001_wub: I would love to see a daylight photo of her - is she about four and half months now?


I'm on days now so will aim to get some daylight shots this week! 
Yes, according to my ticker 4 months 2 weeks and 4 days!


----------



## MollyMilo

MollyMilo said:


> Right Those at the show today you are on!
> 
> Detailed reports Of the meezer/oriental section while still fresh in your minds. As there are no photos, you must all give very detailed descriptions of the day from start to finish!
> 
> Ready set go


Are you lot still compiling your reports?


----------



## Ringypie

oliviarussian said:


> I wish, Not possible I'm afraid!!!!! .... I'm in a one bedroom flat, it's a good size but I do think I am at my limit and wouldn't be fair on the cats to add another.... Yesterday I kept thinking 'Oh they are only small tho' but I'm afraid it's not realistic!  Who knows tho' what the future may bring but until then it's only a dream!


Sounds like a good reason to move house!!


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> Just looking at Millie whilst she sleeps :001_wub: she's looking quite ' Typey'
> Big ears, slim face. She's changed so much!! :001_wub:


She is SO beautiful!!


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Are you lot still compiling your reports?


Ok, ok! 

I think there were less cats there this year than last but we started our big tour in the BSH section - Claude's breeder was there and I thought about saying hello but then thought I might cry and humiliate us both! So I hotfooted it to the Maine Coons where Mr A and I ummed and ahhed at the sheer bloody size of them! I literally have never seen cats that big. The NFC's were lovely and I really liked the Somali's.

I didn't actually see any bengals head on - they were all tucked away or sleeping so we headed over to the Burmese where I am pretty sure I saw Chiantina taking a cat over for judging. They were all beautif but the bit that I know MM really wants to hear about is the Siamese/Oriental section!

There were less there than I thougt there would be, Bruno was inbetween an apricot kitten and and little blue point girly who I thought looked more classic than typey - completely beautiful and so sweet. The adults were gorgeous, was great to get a feel for how Bruno would look when he grows up. It was quite a quiet show - I don't remember hearing any proper howling and yowling. The ori's were obviously lovely too - I definately have an ori on my 'cats I would like to own' list.

How's that?


----------



## Ringypie

Tonight we have had diabolical naughty! Parsnip has learned how to open the kitchen cupboards! He then climbed in and started rummaging! I quickly extracted him before he could start throwing things on the floor. Then he went over to the fridge and started trying to open that! It's like having a toddler in the house!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Ok, ok!
> 
> I think there were less cats there this year than last but we started our big tour in the BSH section - Claude's breeder was there and I thought about saying hello but then thought I might cry and humiliate us both! So I hotfooted it to the Maine Coons where Mr A and I ummed and ahhed at the sheer bloody size of them! I literally have never seen cats that big. The NFC's were lovely and I really liked the Somali's.
> 
> I didn't actually see any bengals head on - they were all tucked away or sleeping so we headed over to the Burmese where I am pretty sure I saw Chiantina taking a cat over for judging. They were all beautif but the bit that I know MM really wants to hear about is the Siamese/Oriental section!
> 
> There were less there than I thougt there would be, Bruno was inbetween an apricot kitten and and little blue point girly who I thought looked more classic than typey - completely beautiful and so sweet. The adults were gorgeous, was great to get a feel for how Bruno would look when he grows up. It was quite a quiet show - I don't remember hearing any proper howling and yowling. The ori's were obviously lovely too - I definately have an ori on my 'cats I would like to own' list.
> 
> How's that?


Ah yes that's brilliant! Thank you I can picture it all better now! Xx


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> Tonight we have had diabolical naughty! Parsnip has learned how to open the kitchen cupboards! He then climbed in and started rummaging! I quickly extracted him before he could start throwing things on the floor. Then he went over to the fridge and started trying to open that! It's like having a toddler in the house!
> 
> View attachment 128053


Haha that is so funny!!! Naughty parsnip


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo (and everyone else!)- there are now Supreme photos up on Siamese Cat Breeder 

Supreme Cat Show Oriental Pictures 2013 - Siamese Cat Breeder


----------



## Meezey

I know he's not a Siamese but I LOVE UK & OG Imp Gr Pr Mylynn Magnifique :001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose

Meezey said:


> I know he's not a Siamese but I LOVE UK & OG Imp Gr Pr Mylynn Magnifique :001_wub:


Tell me about it! I think he is STUNNING :001_tt1:

Have you seen Pippastro Magik Flute who won best neuter last year? Oh my word, he is divine!!

He's near the bottom of this page:

2012 show


----------



## Meezey

JordanRose said:


> Tell me about it! I think he is STUNNING :001_tt1:
> 
> Have you seen Pippastro Magik Flute who won best neuter last year? Oh my word, he is divine!!
> 
> He's near the bottom of this page:
> 
> 2012 show


Oh he is lovely too :001_tt1: Ohhhhhh if only I have more room  only have room for my wee baldy cat ( if the right one every comes along) and my wee lilac point girl


----------



## JordanRose

Meezey said:


> Oh he is lovely too :001_tt1: Ohhhhhh if only I have more room  only have room for my wee baldy cat ( if the right one every comes along) and my wee lilac point girl


Any closer to finding your little baldy cat?

I saw that you're already planning Cian the wee un's playmate- I don't know how I've come to the conclusion but I think you like to have pairs


----------



## Meezey

JordanRose said:


> Any closer to finding your little baldy cat?
> 
> I saw that you're already planning Cian the wee un's playmate- I don't know how I've come to the conclusion but I think you like to have pairs


That just made me laugh out loud in the office, yes I do seem to  no idea how you came to that conclusion 

I've spoken to a few breeders, and I'm still not 100% I've found the right breeder , so it might be a very very long term plan for the blady/nakid cat  I have found a breeder for my Lilac though but again that's if they have a lilac and if everything else fits in to place, it will have to be late next year, to give the other babies time to get over having another odd looking non pointy brother


----------



## Meezey

Although I do like the look of Caramel points too... 

Do we have anyone with a Caramel Point on here?


----------



## lymorelynn

Aurelie - I've just read your piece on the Siamese Cat Breeder website :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Aurelie - I've just read your piece on the Siamese Cat Breeder website :thumbup::thumbup:


That is fantastic Aurelie! :thumbup1:


----------



## Meezey

Just read it, it's brilliant


----------



## Lunabuma

Yes, Bravo Aurelie and Bruno


----------



## JordanRose

Yes, I agree- very nicely written  We love Bruno!! :001_tt1: 

(He's made me Siamese kitten broody. But I know I can't have one :cryin: )


----------



## lymorelynn

It's official - I am going to look at blue point babies on Sunday  Bitter sweet really  but I promise to try and take some photos and keep my fingers crossed that one of them will be suitable. Nice pedigree :thumbup1:


----------



## JordanRose

lymorelynn said:


> It's official - I am going to look at blue point babies on Sunday  Bitter sweet really  but I promise to try and take some photos and keep my fingers crossed that one of them will be suitable. Nice pedigree :thumbup1:


So happy for you, Lynn, but like you say- it's bittersweet ((HUGS))

So glad you've decided to keep going with breeding, you breed such beautiful kittens- they're all a credit to you :001_wub:


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> It's official - I am going to look at blue point babies on Sunday  Bitter sweet really  but I promise to try and take some photos and keep my fingers crossed that one of them will be suitable. Nice pedigree :thumbup1:


I hope these kitties will be everything you want and help you heal from past events and be your future siamese queen!

Good luck!


----------



## MollyMilo

Delighted for you Lynn!

Great ending to a very horrible year for you xx


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> Aurelie - I've just read your piece on the Siamese Cat Breeder website :thumbup::thumbup:





JordanRose said:


> Yes, I agree- very nicely written  We love Bruno!! :001_tt1:
> 
> (He's made me Siamese kitten broody. But I know I can't have one :cryin: )





Lunabuma said:


> Yes, Bravo Aurelie and Bruno





Meezey said:


> Just read it, it's brilliant





MollyMilo said:


> That is fantastic Aurelie! :thumbup1:


Thanks guys, glad you like it :blush:


----------



## moggiemum

just looking at the supreme 2013 pics
i just love this fella







:001_wub:

ahh it wont let me link his pic but heres his name

Ch Chanteur Hartridgholysmoke:001_wub:

best wishes for sunday lynn


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> It's official - I am going to look at blue point babies on Sunday  Bitter sweet really  but I promise to try and take some photos and keep my fingers crossed that one of them will be suitable. Nice pedigree :thumbup1:


This is great, I hope you have a lovely visit Lynn


----------



## Azriel391

lymorelynn said:


> It's official - I am going to look at blue point babies on Sunday  Bitter sweet really  but I promise to try and take some photos and keep my fingers crossed that one of them will be suitable. Nice pedigree :thumbup1:


I hope sunday goes well Lynn and there's a blue point baby especially for you , bittersweet I know but so pleased you are going to continue x


----------



## Aurelie

OK, wierd question alert - 

Why is it that there are traditional/applehead siamese, but no traditional/applehead orientals?


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> OK, wierd question alert -
> 
> Why is it that there are traditional/applehead siamese, but no traditional/applehead orientals?


One for the genetic experts down below!

Why you looking for orientals, Umm something you want to share with the group?


----------



## lymorelynn

Aurelie said:


> OK, wierd question alert -
> 
> Why is it that there are traditional/applehead siamese, but no traditional/applehead orientals?


Perhaps because Orientals aren't naturally occurring cats. They were first bred in the 1950s when Siamese were already beginning to get the more wedge-shaped look


----------



## MollyMilo

Some photos of my pretty little girl as promised :001_wub:
Taken today :001_wub:









































































Hope I took enough for you


----------



## lymorelynn

Bless her chocolaty paws :001_wub::001_wub: I love the big Siamese 'Yow!!!'- looks as if she is laughing


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Bless her chocolaty paws :001_wub::001_wub: I love the big Siamese 'Yow!!!'- looks as if she is laughing


It was a massive yawn  she was having a nice snooze with Milo and I woke her up


----------



## JordanRose

BEAUUUUUUTIFUL Millie :001_wub: 

She looks so full of character- I love her little face- her chocolatey-ness is coming on nicely :001_tt1:


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> One for the genetic experts down below!
> 
> Why you looking for orientals, Umm something you want to share with the group?


Good god no! I have no intentions of adding to my cat family for AT LEAST another year or so!


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> Perhaps because Orientals aren't naturally occurring cats. They were first bred in the 1950s when Siamese were already beginning to get the more wedge-shaped look


Thanks Lynn


----------



## gorgeous

Millie is gorgeous! How old is she? Just trying to compare size wise with my wee girlie!


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Some photos of my pretty little girl as promised :001_wub:
> Taken today :001_wub:
> 
> Hope I took enough for you


Look how big she is now! Her mask is fantastic too - love her (and her handsome little friend Milo) :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Millie is gorgeous! How old is she? Just trying to compare size wise with my wee girlie!


Millie is massive!! Don't go by Milo as he is massive too  
She's about 5 months.

Let's see your girlie!! :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Good god no! I have no intentions of adding to my cat family for AT LEAST another year or so!


Ok 

Might add to mine next year


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Ok
> 
> Might add to mine next year


What colour and gender would you ideally add?


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Millie is massive!! Don't go by Milo as he is massive too
> She's about 5 months.
> 
> Let's see your girlie!! :001_wub:


I will try and get some pics....she is sat under my chin at the moment having a wash!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> What colour and gender would you ideally add?


I change my mind every minute, but today I'm thinking seal point girlie. 
I think great grandma Misty will have her kittens around January..

Let's see


----------



## JordanRose

Aurelie said:


> What colour and gender would you ideally add?


A Havana dude, I think :yesnod:

(I was also very taken with a fawn ori at the Supreme and I love the lilacs, tabby oris are also a big :001_wub: of mine- there's just too much choice!!)

Oh, sorry, you weren't talking to me?


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> I change my mind every minute, but today I'm thinking seal point girlie.
> I think great grandma Misty will have her kittens around January..
> 
> Let's see


Ooooh a seal point :001_tt1:


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> A Havana dude, I think :yesnod:
> 
> (I was also very taken with a fawn ori at the Supreme and I love the lilacs, tabby oris are also a big :001_wub: of mine- there's just too much choice!!)
> 
> Oh, sorry, you weren't talking to me?


As it's one of my favourite musings too, it's an open question to anyone that would like to answer


----------



## JordanRose

Aurelie said:


> Ooooh a seal point :001_tt1:


Seal points. Hmm, I guess they're not bad...


----------



## Meezey

MollyMilo said:


> Some photos of my pretty little girl as promised :001_wub:
> Taken today :001_wub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I took enough for you


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh she is just lovely lovely lovey :001_wub: I'm getting broody


----------



## MollyMilo

Meezey said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh she is just lovely lovely lovey :001_wub: I'm getting broody


Thank you she is my special little girl, ever so naughty though 

How old are your blueberries?


----------



## gorgeous

Not the best pics BUT she has really settled in as you can see.

She has the lovliest of natures. I am going to take her to Brownies on Monday as the girls want to meet her. May even consider getting her approved as a pat cat! Would love a boy next year!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Not the best pics BUT she has really settled in as you can see.
> 
> She has the lovliest of natures. I am going to take her to Brownies on Monday as the girls want to meet her. May even consider getting her approved as a pat cat! Would love a boy next year!


Haha that is so cute!!

Reminds me of when my blue point Mai Ling nearly jumped on the brownie coach for a weekend away! 
My sister went to brownies just a few doors down and quite often Mai Ling escorted her there! 
Haha gosh that was about 23 years ago


----------



## lymorelynn

She is delightful :001_wub: Looks as if she has a wonderful temperament :yesnod:


----------



## Meezey

MollyMilo said:


> Thank you she is my special little girl, ever so naughty though
> 
> How old are your blueberries?


They were a year old on Oct 25th  Issy is so naughty too, but she's not got a nasty bone in her body, she just is NAUGHTY...

My OH makes me dies, he mutters about what a cow she is, and then I hear him talking to her, and it's "Daddies little Princess" this "Daddies little princess" that then  Fred is sooooo easy going really handsome easy going dude


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Haha that is so cute!!
> 
> Reminds me of when my blue point Mai Ling nearly jumped on the brownie coach for a weekend away!
> My sister went to brownies just a few doors down and quite often Mai Ling escorted her there!
> Haha gosh that was about 23 years ago


Obviously your experience of siamese cats has been a lot longer than mine! But Blissa is definitely fond of children. She even prefers their toys to her own! I am wondering if i can get a brownie cap for her!


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> She is delightful :001_wub: Looks as if she has a wonderful temperament :yesnod:


She is a beauty! Definitely lives up to the character and beauty of the cats on this thread!


----------



## lymorelynn

gorgeous said:


> Obviously your experience of siamese cats has been a lot longer than mine! But Blissa is definitely fond of children. She even prefers their toys to her own! I am wondering if i can get a brownie cap for her!


She needs a little harness is Brownie colours


----------



## Meezey

Issy Wissy Witchy woo :001_wub:



And the handsome man that is Fred :001_wub:


----------



## gorgeous

All and everyone of you on this thread have got the most beautiful cats.....I think I am going to have to cat nap them....hee..hee...!!


----------



## MollyMilo

Meezey said:


> They were a year old on Oct 25th  Issy is so naughty too, but she's not got a nasty bone in her body, she just is NAUGHTY...
> 
> My OH makes me dies, he mutters about what a cow she is, and then I hear him talking to her, and it's "Daddies little Princess" this "Daddies little princess" that then  Fred is sooooo easy going really handsome easy going dude


They are stunning meezey! :001_wub:

I can't believe a year old though  I would have said 8 months! 
How old is your puppy?


----------



## Meezey

MollyMilo said:


> They are stunning meezey! :001_wub:
> 
> I can't believe a year old though  I would have said 8 months!
> How old is your puppy?


I know lol Cian is 8.5 months now  time flies too fast, he's still Issy's best mate


----------



## Meezey

gorgeous said:


> All and everyone of you on this thread have got the most beautiful cats.....I think I am going to have to cat nap them....hee..hee...!!


You'd send Issy back pretty sharp


----------



## gorgeous

Meezey said:


> You'd send Issy back pretty sharp


You will have to catch me first!


----------



## JordanRose

Tempy said:


> lol, not bad going on stunning


:001_tt1:

Alright, then. Stunning it is! 

Bonkers, though:






:lol:


----------



## JordanRose

Tempy said:


> Yep, can't get away from that  I never managed to get any great "in motion" pictures of Dainty so good to see Spooks alert and playful.


Was Dainty a Balinese, too? She looks beautiful


----------



## lymorelynn

Just had some news - Margarita, Mai Tai's daughter who I sold on the active register to another breeder, went to stud today  So excited for my baby girl :yesnod:


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Just had some news - Margarita, Mai Tai's daughter who I sold on the active register to another breeder, went to stud today  So excited for my baby girl :yesnod:


Woohoo! Grandma Mai Tai 

Lynn, I know you are going to see your possible little blue girl on Sunday but aren't you tempted with a grand baby too?


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Woohoo! Grandma Mai Tai
> 
> Lynn, I know you are going to see your possible little blue girl on Sunday but aren't you tempted with a grand baby too?


I am very tempted MM


----------



## cinder

lymorelynn said:


> Just had some news - Margarita, Mai Tai's daughter who I sold on the active register to another breeder, went to stud today  So excited for my baby girl :yesnod:


Oooh, how exciting! Fingers crossed she'll have her own litter to fuss over soon, although I'm sure the Burmese girls will be sad to lose their helper!


----------



## gorgeous

Are all siamese this cuddly?


----------



## cinder

Is that your daughter, gorgeous? The two of them are cute as a button


----------



## gorgeous

cinder said:


> Is that your daughter, gorgeous? The two of them are cute as a button


She is my foster daughter! They are both very cute...thank you!


----------



## JordanRose

My greeting today after work 

[youtube_browser]gfcnLFmHwtM[/youtube_browser]

He's now on my knee, gazing into my eyes and grooming me within an inch of my life. Bless him- such a special bond :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

Aww :001_wub: anyone would think he had missed you :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## JordanRose

lymorelynn said:


> Aww :001_wub: anyone would think he had missed you :smilewinkgrin:


I'm always excited to see him- I love the reaction I get. He couldn't care less if anyone else walks through the door. Mum told me last week she came home and he came racing downstairs wailing- stopped in his tracks when he saw it wasn't me, huffed and went back upstairs! :lol:

He also likes to pop his head out of the banister to check if I'm home, apparently.

I don't think he ever truly relaxes when I'm not in, as he's always listening out for my homecoming. Such a big baby!


----------



## moggiemum

aww she still wants to play bless her, my boy was the same, she's very pretty


----------



## Mo1959

Was using a camera I hadn't used since last year and found this one of Tia on the memory card. I can't believe how light coloured she looks in it compared to now. Her coat is quite a bit darker now that she is getting older.


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> I'm always excited to see him- I love the reaction I get. He couldn't care less if anyone else walks through the door. Mum told me last week she came home and he came racing downstairs wailing- stopped in his tracks when he saw it wasn't me, huffed and went back upstairs! :lol:
> 
> He also likes to pop his head out of the banister to check if I'm home, apparently.
> 
> I don't think he ever truly relaxes when I'm not in, as he's always listening out for my homecoming. Such a big baby!


It's really lovely to see spooks adores you and can't wait for you to get home
Why not, you are his mum!

Perhaps I watch too much Jackson galaxy , but In the cases where a cat is not very fond of other people in the home , Jackson always recommends that that person gets more involved in the care.

Does your mum play and feed spooks when you are not there? are you the only one to do these things?


----------



## MollyMilo

Mo1959 said:


> Was using a camera I hadn't used since last year and found this one of Tia on the memory card. I can't believe how light coloured she looks in it compared to now. Her coat is quite a bit darker now that she is getting older.


Aww beautiful Tia! Let's compare her to now! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## korrok

I have things I would like to get done today. Unfortunately Teemo has decided I don't need my left arm by cuddling up into it and refusing to move..I tried to move him so I could go to the loo and grab lunch, but he came right on back.

This is why I just can't move him.





































It's ok Teemo. I didn't need my left arm anyway.


----------



## Azriel391

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: his face in the second pic .... all sleep sozzled , gorgeous


----------



## MollyMilo

Friday afternoons are for snoozing 




























:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

All of these contented kitties :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose

Mo1959 said:


> Was using a camera I hadn't used since last year and found this one of Tia on the memory card. I can't believe how light coloured she looks in it compared to now. Her coat is quite a bit darker now that she is getting older.


I was only thinking about how I hadn't seen you and Tia round for a while. Spooky!

What a beautiful photo, too- I can't wait to get myself a DSLR to get photos just like it (but probably not as good!) :001_tt1:


----------



## Azriel391

MollyMilo said:


> Friday afternoons are for snoozing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


*sigh*:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose

Contented kitties, you say? Here's the Spooky one last night, during our obligatory evening snuggle:







And a couple more for good measure, of him looking handsome 







And finally:


:lol:


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Contented kitties, you say? Here's the Spooky one last night, during our obligatory evening snuggle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a couple more for good measure, of him looking handsome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally:
> 
> 
> :lol:


Swoon :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Psygon

MollyMilo said:


>


Oh gosh, check out that smile!! Soooo adorable :001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> It's really lovely to see spooks adores you and can't wait for you to get home
> Why not, you are his mum!
> 
> Perhaps I watch too much Jackson galaxy , but In the cases where a cat is not very fond of other people in the home , Jackson always recommends that that person gets more involved in the care.
> 
> Does your mum play and feed spooks when you are not there? are you the only one to do these things?


I've only just seen this!

I'm going to make a point of getting my sister to spend some time with him through predatory play.

Mum's not interested in that aspect (  ) but she does feed him. She likes to cook him fish fingers for lunch (of course, the breadcrumbs are taken off before he eats them!) :lol:

But it's mainly me that does everything. He's been glued to me from the start though, which I believe is very Siamesey? Once you've been chosen there's no turning back :devil:


----------



## curlywurlydee

Im loving all the photos of the gorgeous siamese in this thread! Here are a few of Draco who is almost 9mths old now.





































and here he is with his big sister Bella now they have become snuggle buddies


----------



## curlywurlydee

Tempy said:


> Lovely pictures of Draco and Bella


Thank you!

How is Temperance doing after her little op?


----------



## Ringypie

Ooh Draco! What a handsome boy!


----------



## Psygon

curlywurlydee said:


>


Cute, Bella looks so content to be snuggling up with Draco :001_wub:


----------



## cinder

I went round a friend's house last night to finish getting ready for a party (Stars in their Eyes fancy dress - awesome!) and got to cuddle her two Burmese. Absolutely smitten, and has made me so sure that we're making the right decision!


----------



## curlywurlydee

Ringypie said:


> Ooh Draco! What a handsome boy!


Thank you!

He has been galloping around the house as we put up the Christmas tree, not sure how long it will stay up, as he has a cheeky glint in his eye!!


----------



## curlywurlydee

Psygon said:


> Cute, Bella looks so content to be snuggling up with Draco :001_wub:


She has definitely learned to relax around him, she is still not keen on the pouncing and the play fighting, but she is up for sleeping together


----------



## cinder

Bella and Draco are stunners, the photos of the two of them are adorable.


----------



## lymorelynn

So I have been to see the blue girlies  .... and one will be coming home to me around January 24th 
Sorry no pictures but if you are a FB friend you can see her 
My laptop is poorly and waiting for a new cable which I hope will fix it.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## moggiemum

i was waiting and wondering, then seen in general your lappie in the junk shop,

yeay , for the kitten not the lappie


----------



## oliviarussian

lymorelynn said:


> So I have been to see the blue girlies  .... and one will be coming home to me around January 24th
> Sorry no pictures but if you are a FB friend you can see her
> My laptop is poorly and waiting for a new cable which I hope will fix it.


NO PHOTOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't know how you have the nerve to show your face!!! :mad5:

Well I suppose I will begrudgingly say congratulations... But only on the condition that you post some the minute you get sent some!!!!


----------



## Azriel391

lymorelynn said:


> So I have been to see the blue girlies  .... and one will be coming home to me around January 24th
> Sorry no pictures but if you are a FB friend you can see her
> My laptop is poorly and waiting for a new cable which I hope will fix it.
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


Great news Lynn , don't really do fb so hurry hurry with laptop fix!!! Does she have a name ?


----------



## lymorelynn

I am able to choose her pedigree name  and she will be *prefix* Lamb Chop  Not sure about a home name but thinking MiMi
If I knew how to add photos from my phone I would 

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## moggiemum

i love that , an x bf of mine used to call me lamb chop MiMi is sweet


----------



## JordanRose

lymorelynn said:


> I am able to choose her pedigree name  and she will be *prefix* Lamb Chop  Not sure about a home name but thinking MiMi
> If I knew how to add photos from my phone I would
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


Do want me to add the FB photo, Lynn? Will take me no time at all but will only do it with permission, of course!


----------



## lymorelynn

JordanRose said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lymorelynn
> 
> I am able to choose her pedigree name and she will be *prefix* Lamb Chop Not sure about a home name but thinking MiMi
> If I knew how to add photos from my phone I would
> 
> Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android
> 
> Do want me to add the FB photo, Lynn? Will take me no time at all but will only do it with permission, of course!


Thank you Jordan  That would be perfect.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## cinder

Hurry Jordan! 

Lynn, I'm so chuffed for you


----------



## JordanRose

lymorelynn said:


> Thank you Jordan  That would be perfect.
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


Righteo!

Without further a due, I give to you, Lynn's new baby :001_wub:

(But I think, seeing as I've just posted the photo, that gives me rights to joint ownership. I'll have her weekdays and you can have her weekends  )


----------



## cinder

I think I might burst from the cuteness. She's gorgeous!


----------



## oliviarussian

JordanRose said:


> Righteo!
> 
> Without further a due, I give to you, Lynn's new baby :001_wub:
> 
> (But I think, seeing as I've just posted the photo, that gives me rights to joint ownership. I'll have her weekdays and you can have her weekends  )


NOOOooooooooo..... She is gorgeous!!!! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: 
OMG I really do have Meezer broodiness going on big time!


----------



## Meezey

Ask Lynn she is beautiful, good luck with her, she will give you much happiness Lynn, you deserve it, can't wait to see her mature x


----------



## moggiemum

http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachme...siamese-if-you-please-new-little-lambchop.jpg
http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachme...siamese-if-you-please-new-little-lambchop.jpg
love her love her love her....hi lynns little lamb chop, who needs a lappie when you got a lamb chop for xmas

broodyness , me , never

"all i want for christmas is my two siamese"(front teeth)

sing along now................

well i would love two but then the ankhstar might feel left out so it would have to be three:001_huh: im dreaming again , wake up......ahh


----------



## gorgeous

Lynn. Your new girl is goreous. I love everything about these siamese cats..their personality...fun..need to talk and cuddles and I just love the way they look...in particular them ears....absolutely magnificent!


----------



## Aurelie

I go away for a weekend and look how much I miss! Lynn your new girl is beautiful :001_tt1::001_tt1: How exciting and what a great photo too!


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Friday afternoons are for snoozing
> 
> :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


I love kitten tummies :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Oh my gosh Lynn MiMi is beautiful, stunning and gorgeous!! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: 

So happy for you xxxx


----------



## Aurelie

Now, there is a big difference between having a relaxing snooze whilst enjoying the warmth of a willing owner



and then there is just taking liberties.....



She was not impressed at being removed from her little hot spot and hawed and yawed at me all the way downstairs.


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Now, there is a big difference between having a relaxing snooze whilst enjoying the warmth of a willing owner
> 
> 
> 
> and then there is just taking liberties.....
> 
> 
> 
> She was not impressed at being removed from her little hot spot and hawed and yawed at me all the way downstairs.


Awwww just awwww!!! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Azriel391

moggiemum said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachme...siamese-if-you-please-new-little-lambchop.jpg
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachme...siamese-if-you-please-new-little-lambchop.jpg
> 
> Hello MiMi :001_wub::001_wub: aren't you just stunning , thrilled for you Lynn x


----------



## oliviarussian

I keep sneaking back in to have just one more look at Mimi! That has got to be the cutest Siamese kitten photo EVER!!!


----------



## Psygon

>


oh my word, what a beauty she is :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_tt1:

I hope we get to see a lot more of Mimi


----------



## Aurelie

How old is Mimi at the moment?


----------



## lymorelynn

Aurelie said:


> How old is Mimi at the moment?


She is 6 weeks old today  Hope the new cable for my laptop arrives tomorrow so I can post some more pictures

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Ringypie

Oh my. I have just one word. Squeeeeeeee!!!!!! Lynn she is so gorgeous! I'm so so pleased for you!!!


----------



## JordanRose

Did all you Meezer fans see this thread I posted yesterday? Well worth a read!  

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/339059-crying-laughter.html


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> Did all you Meezer fans see this thread I posted yesterday? Well worth a read!
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/339059-crying-laughter.html


That is brilliant - poor Spooks - his face! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JordanRose

Aurelie said:


> That is brilliant - poor Spooks - his face! :lol::lol::lol:


I still can't watch it without laughing and I've lost count of how many times I've replayed it! :lol:


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> I still can't watch it without laughing and I've lost count of how many times I've replayed it! :lol:


I even showed my husband - he laughed like a drain too :lol:


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Did all you Meezer fans see this thread I posted yesterday? Well worth a read!
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/339059-crying-laughter.html


How did I miss this!!! :lol:

Oh poor spooks :lol: :lol:


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> I still can't watch it without laughing and I've lost count of how many times I've replayed it! :lol:


It's so funny Jordan, it's the type of video clip you see shared on facebook!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie I noticed you mentioned that Bruno eats paper!

Millie is obsessed! I can't open my post in the room she is in as when I'm reading it she starts munching!


----------



## curlywurlydee

She is adorable, an absolute beauty!! I had a blue point boy who sadly passed away at the age of 8, he was a gorgeous colour, i think Blue points are my favorite, followed by chocolates.

Cant wait to see photos of her as she grows


----------



## cinder

MollyMilo said:


> Aurelie I noticed you mentioned that Bruno eats paper!
> 
> Millie is obsessed! I can't open my post in the room she is in as when I'm reading it she starts munching!


When I was a teenager our red point boy was HOOKED on lottery tickets. Not just any old paper, specifically lottery tickets. We had this Saturday night ritual where one of my parents would sit in front of the TV watching the lottery, ticket in hand, and he would sit at their feet, ears up, and wait. Then, when the inevitable happened and we didn't win, the lottery ticket would be screwed up into a ball and thrown to Tibs and he would spend the next hour or so in some weird lottery ticket induced frenzy.


----------



## MollyMilo

cinder said:


> When I was a teenager our red point boy was HOOKED on lottery tickets. Not just any old paper, specifically lottery tickets. We had this Saturday night ritual where one of my parents would sit in front of the TV watching the lottery, ticket in hand, and he would sit at their feet, ears up, and wait. Then, when the inevitable happened and we didn't win, the lottery ticket would be screwed up into a ball and thrown to Tibs and he would spend the next hour or so in some weird lottery ticket induced frenzy.


Haha oh that is hilarious cinder! Imagine if he had got hold of the winning ticket though


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Aurelie I noticed you mentioned that Bruno eats paper!
> 
> Millie is obsessed! I can't open my post in the room she is in as when I'm reading it she starts munching!


Our post tends to have nibble marks and my workpads are very tatty! They are both also bonkers for cardboard


----------



## Aurelie

I'm famous! ......or at least I suspect this is as close as I will ever get to fame - Bruno and my picture buried down in the subsection of a crazy cat lady website!

Special Kitten Class Results 2013


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> I'm famous! ......or at least I suspect this is as close as I will ever get to fame - Bruno and my picture buried down in the subsection of a crazy cat lady website!
> 
> Special Kitten Class Results 2013


Woohoo so you are :thumbup1:

Bruno look at the camera next Time!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Aurelie said:


> I'm famous! ......or at least I suspect this is as close as I will ever get to fame - Bruno and my picture buried down in the subsection of a crazy cat lady website!
> 
> Special Kitten Class Results 2013


But you also have your lovely piece written on the Siamese Breeders website :thumbup1:


----------



## cinder

We're going on a very special trip tomorrow, so should have some photos to share in the evening


----------



## gorgeous

Friends.......


----------



## MollyMilo

Yesterday Millie turned 5 months

Today she is calling


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Friends.......


Aww I do love seeing dogs and cats together :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

cinder said:


> We're going on a very special trip tomorrow, so should have some photos to share in the evening


Oooh :thumbup::thumbup: - you couldn't get one of my baby Bella while you're there could you? A week since she went to stud and I'm dying to know if she is pregnant 
Enjoy your visit and say Hi to Wendy for me


----------



## lymorelynn

gorgeous said:


> Friends.......


so lovely :001_wub: Lily looks as if she's thinking 'If I must - *sigh*' 


MollyMilo said:


> Yesterday Millie turned 5 months
> 
> Today she is calling


----------



## cinder

lymorelynn said:


> Oooh :thumbup::thumbup: - you couldn't get one of my baby Bella while you're there could you? A week since she went to stud and I'm dying to know if she is pregnant
> Enjoy your visit and say Hi to Wendy for me


Of course I will  From what I've heard she loves being around the Burmese kittens, so I'm sure she'll probably be in shot anyway! I'm looking forward to meeting the Birmans too, will be a first.


----------



## moggiemum

Aurelie said:


> I'm famous! ......or at least I suspect this is as close as I will ever get to fame - Bruno and my picture buried down in the subsection of a crazy cat lady website!
> 
> Special Kitten Class Results 2013


aww you both look very lovely , well done Bruno

have a lovely time cinders


----------



## cinder

So we've just got back, and we're totally smitten. The breeder was so lovely, and in addition to the kittens and their brown Burmese mum, we got to meet a gorgeous lilac Burmese, Birman and of course the gorgeous blue Siamese Bella, who apparently got on very well with the very gentlemanly stud she visited last week and is hopefully pregnant.

We're getting two boys, one chocolate and one brown. The chocolate stayed with us for quite a while (he really bonded with my partner) before joining his brothers back in their nest. 

February can't come quickly enough!


----------



## moggiemum

so happy for you both , beautiful cats, thankyou for sharing


----------



## lymorelynn

cinder said:


> So we've just got back, and we're totally smitten. The breeder was so lovely, and in addition to the kittens and their brown Burmese mum, we got to meet a gorgeous lilac Burmese, Birman and of course the gorgeous blue Siamese Bella, who apparently got on very well with the very gentlemanly stud she visited last week and is hopefully pregnant.
> 
> We're getting two boys, one chocolate and one brown. The chocolate stayed with us for quite a while (he really bonded with my partner) before joining his brothers back in their nest.
> 
> February can't come quickly enough!


Brilliant news :thumbup1: So thrilled for you - your kittens look adorable :001_wub: And thank you for the photo of my baby girl - all grown up :001_wub:


----------



## cinder

Thanks both  I can't wait to see them as they grow up. If they turn out to be anything like mum and dad (we didn't see the latter, only photos) they are going to be such handsome boys!

And Lynn, Bella is a stunner, and such a lovely nature. Even though she did look a bit grumpy when we had to move her off my coat when it was time for us to go home


----------



## JordanRose

cinder said:


> So we've just got back, and we're totally smitten. The breeder was so lovely, and in addition to the kittens and their brown Burmese mum, we got to meet a gorgeous lilac Burmese, Birman and of course the gorgeous blue Siamese Bella, who apparently got on very well with the very gentlemanly stud she visited last week and is hopefully pregnant.
> 
> We're getting two boys, one chocolate and one brown. The chocolate stayed with us for quite a while (he really bonded with my partner) before joining his brothers back in their nest.
> 
> February can't come quickly enough!


So excited for you, cinder!  Bella's looking fab too! Can't wait to hear about Lynn's 'grandkittens'!!


----------



## JordanRose

A few random photos from the past couple of days. Just because 

I am Siamese if you please! (Or at least, I'm pretty sure of it  )




Check out the ridiculous ears :lol:


Up to something!


Posing  


And waiting patiently for fish fingers. My gorgeous lad :001_wub:


----------



## cinder

That photo of him against the blue is amazing. He's such a handsome chap :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Such a handsome chap :001_wub: :001_wub: just when you think he can't possibly be any more gorgeous! :001_wub: 

Congratulations cinder, your boys are cute!!!
Love seeing Bella too, very pretty girlie and can't wait for news of your grand kits Lynn!


----------



## JordanRose

Lynn, the Transpennine results are up! (I know you wanted to see them) 

The gorgeous blue that I photographed was a Ped Pet like I thought, known simply as 'Tzar'. Stunning puss :001_wub: I love Fawntasia, too! I really do have a soft spot for fawns- always drawn to them!

Trans Pennine Oriental and Siamese Photos 2013 - Siamese Cat Breeder


----------



## oliviarussian

JordanRose said:


> Lynn, the Transpennine results are up! (I know you wanted to see them)
> 
> The gorgeous blue that I photographed was a Ped Pet like I thought, known simply as 'Tzar'. Stunning puss :001_wub: I love Fawntasia, too! I really do have a soft spot for fawns- always drawn to them!
> 
> Trans Pennine Oriental and Siamese Photos 2013 - Siamese Cat Breeder


The fawns are lovely aren't they..... Added to list!


----------



## Notnowbernard

Shunra - isn't that orientalslave's prefix?


----------



## JordanRose

Notnowbernard said:


> Shunra - isn't that orientalslave's prefix?


I think you might be right! And she had a fawn in her litter, I believe! Oooooh!


----------



## Aurelie

cinder said:


> So we've just got back, and we're totally smitten. The breeder was so lovely, and in addition to the kittens and their brown Burmese mum, we got to meet a gorgeous lilac Burmese, Birman and of course the gorgeous blue Siamese Bella, who apparently got on very well with the very gentlemanly stud she visited last week and is hopefully pregnant.
> 
> We're getting two boys, one chocolate and one brown. The chocolate stayed with us for quite a while (he really bonded with my partner) before joining his brothers back in their nest.
> 
> February can't come quickly enough!


How exciting - it's so nice to see more Burmese on PF, and they are very, very lovely :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## MollyMilo

my Millie has me reaching t for Valium 

The tree went up on Monday, she wasn't too bothered as she really just wanted a boyfriend at that point!  I was thinking oh this won't be a problem after all and was smiling smugly to myself 

Anyway.. each morning I come down, and there are more and more baubles lying around the front room  Last night she invented a great game. Where she leaps off the windowsill and lands at the Top of the tree hanging on to the star!  

The tree shakes baubles falls cat hangs!  tree stays up right! 

Millie loves to play, she wants to play with her toys be it fetch, wand stick or mouse catcher 24/7 so if for an instance I go into the kitchen to fix myself some lunch she now knows to get my attention, she bats the baubles so I come running! I do! 


Milo is my angel :aureola: he sits and watches Millie from the bottom! Though he does make the tree wobble when they are running through the house and pouncing on each other! Milo uses the tree as his ambush spot 

Oh another thing! I'm always fishing out a toy spider, mouse from their food bowls. Millie takes her toys to the dishes and drops them in. 

I know Tia drowns her toys, well Millie likes them covered in natures menu! 



Thanks for listening


----------



## JordanRose

There really is something in the chocolate gene isn't there!  :lol:

Great to hear you're in such a festive mood, Millie! :aureola:


----------



## JordanRose

From festive Millie to grumpy Spooks!

He's a right grumpy sod today! I don't think he was ready to get up with the alarm this morning (I wasn't either, to be fair!) because since he got up he's been in a bad mood. Keeps mumbling under his breath and flicking his tail. When I got home, I found he'd gone back to bed (my bed) :lol:

Here's his grumpy face to prove it:



One is not amused-





Covered him with my scarf and he was a bit happier so think he's just cold. Happily snoozed on the radiator before, too.




There's that happy face!


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> my Millie has me reaching t for Valium
> 
> The tree went up on Monday, she wasn't too bothered as she really just wanted a boyfriend at that point!  I was thinking oh this won't be a problem after all and was smiling smugly to myself
> 
> Anyway.. each morning I come down, and there are more and more baubles lying around the front room  Last night she invented a great game. Where she leaps off the windowsill and lands at the Top of the tree hanging on to the star!
> 
> The tree shakes baubles falls cat hangs!  tree stays up right!
> 
> Millie loves to play, she wants to play with her toys be it fetch, wand stick or mouse catcher 24/7 so if for an instance I go into the kitchen to fix myself some lunch she now knows to get my attention, she bats the baubles so I come running! I do!
> 
> Milo is my angel :aureola: he sits and watches Millie from the bottom! Though he does make the tree wobble when they are running through the house and pouncing on each other! Milo uses the tree as his ambush spot
> 
> Oh another thing! I'm always fishing out a toy spider, mouse from their food bowls. Millie takes her toys to the dishes and drops them in.
> 
> I know Tia drowns her toys, well Millie likes them covered in natures menu!
> 
> Thanks for listening


:lol::lol:
Brilliant  Glad to hear that Millie is keeping you on your toes  You'll probably be grey by the end of Christmas 
Mai Tai and Pasha like to ambush each other from under the tree but aren't too bothered with it thank goodness :thumbup1:


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> There really is something in the chocolate gene isn't there!  :lol:
> 
> Great to hear you're in such a festive mood, Millie! :aureola:


She's so naughty Jordan


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> From festive Millie to grumpy Spooks!
> 
> He's a right grumpy sod today! I don't think he was ready to get up with the alarm this morning (I wasn't either, to be fair!) because since he got up he's been in a bad mood. Keeps mumbling under his breath and flicking his tail. When I got home, I found he'd gone back to bed (my bed) :lol:
> 
> Here's his grumpy face to prove it:
> 
> 
> 
> One is not amused-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covered him with my scarf and he was a bit happier so think he's just cold. Happily snoozed on the radiator before, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's that happy face!


Oh he wasn't happy at all was he? :lol:

Glad you are feeling better Jordan :thumbup1: xx


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> :lol::lol:
> Brilliant  Glad to hear that Millie is keeping you on your toes  You'll probably be grey by the end of Christmas
> Mai Tai and Pasha like to ambush each other from under the tree but aren't too bothered with it thank goodness :thumbup1:


Haha and It's only been up 5 days!

Have you heard anymore about your naughty MiMi?


----------



## lymorelynn

new MiMi pictures 




I may be biased here but I can't believe how cute she is :001_wub:
Oh and naughty? She tries to escape through any open door


----------



## LyraBella

lymorelynn said:


> new MiMi pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may be biased here but I can't believe how cute she is :001_wub:
> Oh and naughty? She tries to escape through any open door


Oh. She is just scrumptious!


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> new MiMi pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may be biased here but I can't believe how cute she is :001_wub:
> Oh and naughty? She tries to escape through any open door


Oh Lynn!!! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

From Lynn's very young baby to this handsome chap!

Those that are on the fb group might have seen
He's 28!!! 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0715977.103318.356537511063766&type=1&theater


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> From Lynn's very young baby to this handsome chap!
> 
> Those that are on the fb group might have seen
> He's 28!!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0715977.103318.356537511063766&type=1&theater


Saw him on FB - isn't he amazing :thumbup1:


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Saw him on FB - isn't he amazing :thumbup1:


I wonder where he is from?

My Mai Ling would be 24 if she was still alive

Amazing chap :thumbup1:


----------



## Ringypie

Ahhhh Mimi!!! So so cute!!

Naughty Millie! Parsnip keeps hiding under the tree looking all innocent the. I catch him on his back legs reaching up inside the tree with his naughty chocolate paws. Luckily the tree is in the lounge which is kept shut if we aren't there, or I dread to think what carnage there would be!

Is placating fetch a Siamese thing? I didn't realise cats play it till we got Parsnip. He often leaves his favourite toy in the food bowl too.

So what is everyone getting their furries for Christmas?


----------



## Lunabuma

Ha ha, Millie sounds like a right terror!  I'm glad Ziggy seems to have grown out of his flying leap stage. 

My tree had the gold beeds hung beautifully for a couple of hours...I've had both of them pull at it and bit the plastic beads so it looks awful now!

They haven't been too bad with the baubles, only one or two a day on the floor. They do tend to do naughty tree things for attention purposes.

Their main naughtiness is the little wooden nativity scene I have.. every morning there are wise men all over the floor and I found baby Jesus under the dining room table who has obviously been played football with!


----------



## Lunabuma

lymorelynn said:


> new MiMi pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may be biased here but I can't believe how cute she is :001_wub:
> Oh and naughty? She tries to escape through any open door


She has the cheekyest / cutest little face!


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> Ahhhh Mimi!!! So so cute!!
> 
> Naughty Millie! Parsnip keeps hiding under the tree looking all innocent the. I catch him on his back legs reaching up inside the tree with his naughty chocolate paws. Luckily the tree is in the lounge which is kept shut if we aren't there, or I dread to think what carnage there would be!
> 
> Is placating fetch a Siamese thing? I didn't realise cats play it till we got Parsnip. He often leaves his favourite toy in the food bowl too.
> 
> So what is everyone getting their furries for Christmas?


I need a photo of parsnip! I just love him! :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> Ha ha, Millie sounds like a right terror!  I'm glad Ziggy seems to have grown out of his flying leap stage.
> 
> My tree had the gold beeds hung beautifully for a couple of hours...I've had both of them pull at it and bit the plastic beads so it looks awful now!
> 
> They haven't been too bad with the baubles, only one or two a day on the floor. They do tend to do naughty tree things for attention purposes.
> 
> Their main naughtiness is the little wooden nativity scene I have.. every morning there are wise men all over the floor and I found baby Jesus under the dining room table who has obviously been played football with!


That is hilarious!!! Poor baby Jesus


----------



## MollyMilo

I must put these in here too! 
Great to look back on


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> I need a photo of parsnip! I just love him! :001_wub:











I'm only looking mummy don't tell me off!


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> View attachment 129398
> 
> 
> I'm only looking mummy don't tell me off!


Ooooooh :thumbup1:

Handsome young man!! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> I may be biased here but I can't believe how cute she is :001_wub:
> Oh and naughty? She tries to escape through any open door


She's lovely Lynn, that second photo is a great one.


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> I must put these in here too!
> Great to look back on


Brilliant! She is so naughty!


----------



## Ringypie

I have been very busy on this horrible windy, wet, foggy day, helping mummy write her Christmas cards (looking disapproving a they are on her lap which is where I want to be!)


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> I have been very busy on this horrible windy, wet, foggy day, helping mummy write her Christmas cards (looking disapproving a they are on her lap which is where I want to be!)
> View attachment 129447


Oh he looks a bit cross with you! Hope you are having cuddles now gorgeous Parsnip!

We've written cards too. I say we've as Milo was on my knee and Millie was sitting on the card batting the pen!


----------



## MollyMilo

I'm not happy siamese thread  

I want to see photos of Blissa and Bruno!

It's been ages!


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> Oh he looks a bit cross with you! Hope you are having cuddles now gorgeous Parsnip!
> 
> We've written cards too. I say we've as Milo was on my knee and Millie was sitting on the card batting the pen!


As soon as I finished writing he was in my lap. Then I had to go and bring the horse in and tuck him up in bed so I put Parsnip on the kitchen sofa with Flint. They were still in exactly the same position 2 hours later when I got home! Parsnip soon demanded more lap time though.


----------



## Aurelie

Ringypie said:


> I have been very busy on this horrible windy, wet, foggy day, helping mummy write her Christmas cards (looking disapproving a they are on her lap which is where I want to be!)
> View attachment 129447


He does look disapproving!


----------



## Aurelie

Always happy to oblige!


----------



## JordanRose

That first photo is just gorgeous, Aurelie! :001_wub:


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> That first photo is just gorgeous, Aurelie! :001_wub:


Thanks JR, he is hard to get a photo of when he is not asleep or lying down!


----------



## lymorelynn

Just gorgeous Aurelie :001_wub::001_wub: Hope he's recovering from his op too


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> Just gorgeous Aurelie :001_wub::001_wub: Hope he's recovering from his op too


It's tomorrow morning, he is blissfully unaware and has spent the majority of the evening wheedling at me for a snack - sorry Bruno, we can't feed you because tomorrow you become a....... genderless teddybear!!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Always happy to oblige!


Oh he is just amazing!! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose

Aurelie said:


> It's tomorrow morning, he is blissfully unaware and has spent the majority of the evening wheedling at me for a snack - sorry Bruno, we can't feed you because tomorrow you become a....... genderless teddybear!!


Good luck Bruno! I know you're trying to hide them, mate, but they're gonna find 'em anyway- may as well drop them now!

I hope his missing plum isn't too hidden!


----------



## lymorelynn

Aurelie said:


> It's tomorrow morning, he is blissfully unaware and has spent the majority of the evening wheedling at me for a snack - sorry Bruno, we can't feed you because tomorrow you become a....... genderless teddybear!!


Sorry - I had it in my head it was Friday  Good luck for tomorrow beautiful boy :thumbup1:


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> It's tomorrow morning, he is blissfully unaware and has spent the majority of the evening wheedling at me for a snack - sorry Bruno, we can't feed you because tomorrow you become a....... genderless teddybear!!


Oh bless him!

All the best for tomorrow xx

Millie's first vet Visit tomorrow for her pre neutering check up.

What Do you reckon? 3.5kg?  she will obviously be too fat!!


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Oh bless him!
> 
> All the best for tomorrow xx
> 
> Millie's first vet Visit tomorrow for her pre neutering check up.
> 
> What Do you reckon? 3.5kg?  she will obviously be too fat!!


Good luck Millie, she can't be that plump - I didn't see a noticable bend in the christmas tree!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Good luck Millie, she can't be that plump - I didn't see a noticable bend in the christmas tree!


Haha well we will see!


----------



## Aurelie

He is in, weighed in at 2.58 (does that sound a bit on the skinny side for a 6 month old meezer?) and I can ring at about 2pm for an update.


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> He is in, weighed in at 2.58 (does that sound a bit on the skinny side for a 6 month old meezer?) and I can ring at about 2pm for an update.


Have everything crossed for the little guy, keep us updated

Fatty Molly at 6 months was 2.8kg  I'm sure Bruno is just perfect!


----------



## MollyMilo

My breeder and good friend Paula just rang. She was going to come visit us today but her beautiful Evie has been rushed in with a huge nose bleed!  

Evie is Milos mum and Millie's grandma. Very special little cat

Please keep her in your thoughts siamese thread xx


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> My breeder and good friend Paula just rang. She was going to come visit us today but her beautiful Evie has been rushed in with a huge nose bleed!
> 
> Evie is Milos mum and Millie's grandma. Very special little cat
> 
> Please keep her in your thoughts siamese thread xx


Oh poor Evie  I hope she is okay - never heard of a cat having this problem before


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> My breeder and good friend Paula just rang. She was going to come visit us today but her beautiful Evie has been rushed in with a huge nose bleed!
> 
> Evie is Milos mum and Millie's grandma. Very special little cat
> 
> Please keep her in your thoughts siamese thread xx


Oh no what a worry for your friend, I hope she is ok


----------



## Aurelie

Bruno is back, everything went well and while the vet was telling me about after care etc he removed his own collar. He has been running around like a maniac since he got in and I can't seem to make him stop, so in a minute I am going to shut him in my bedroom with a heatpad and the light off so that he gets into his cave bed and has a sleep.


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> My breeder and good friend Paula just rang. She was going to come visit us today but her beautiful Evie has been rushed in with a huge nose bleed!
> 
> Evie is Milos mum and Millie's grandma. Very special little cat
> 
> Please keep her in your thoughts siamese thread xx


That must be scary to see- I didn't know cats could get nosebleeds! 

I hope all is well xXx


----------



## JordanRose

Aurelie said:


> Bruno is back, everything went well and while the vet was telling me about after care etc he removed his own collar. He has been running around like a maniac since he got in and I can't seem to make him stop, so in a minute I am going to shut him in my bedroom with a heatpad and the light off so that he gets into his cave bed and has a sleep.


Glad to hear he's (a bit too) okay!

Did they need to search very far for plum number 2?


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Bruno is back, everything went well and while the vet was telling me about after care etc he removed his own collar. He has been running around like a maniac since he got in and I can't seem to make him stop, so in a minute I am going to shut him in my bedroom with a heatpad and the light off so that he gets into his cave bed and has a sleep.


Oh what a relief! Glad Bruno is home and all went well :thumbup1:

Rest Bruno rest!! Xx


----------



## lymorelynn

Aurelie said:


> Bruno is back, everything went well and while the vet was telling me about after care etc he removed his own collar. He has been running around like a maniac since he got in and I can't seem to make him stop, so in a minute I am going to shut him in my bedroom with a heatpad and the light off so that he gets into his cave bed and has a sleep.


So pleased that it has all gone well :thumbup1: I'm sure he'll run out of steam soon and probably sleep for the rest of the night


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> Glad to hear he's (a bit too) okay!
> 
> Did they need to search very far for plum number 2?


No, I think it was very straightforward. When I rang at two to see how it had gone they said I could collect him at around four. Five minutes later they rang back and said to come sooner as he was 'doing cartwheels in his cage!'.


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> So pleased that it has all gone well :thumbup1: I'm sure he'll run out of steam soon and probably sleep for the rest of the night


I look forward to it!


----------



## MollyMilo

Back from the vets. 

I have another little fatty  2.6kg Millie is 5.5months on Friday. Vet says she's ok just a bit of abdominal fat 

Milo was so pleased to see her home, he was trilling and nuzzling her. we'd been gone 1 hour, bless him xx


----------



## Lunabuma

MollyMilo said:


> Back from the vets.
> 
> I have another little fatty  2.6kg Millie is 5.5months on Friday. Vet says she's ok just a bit of abdominal fat
> 
> Milo was so pleased to see her home, he was trilling and nuzzling her. we'd been gone 1 hour, bless him xx


Milo is just the sweetest boy. If I ever introduced a new Ori or Siamese to the house, I know for sure that Ziggy would be an insecure nightmare. I'm sure he'd get over it and then do all he could to dominate the newbie.


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Back from the vets.
> 
> I have another little fatty  2.6kg Millie is 5.5months on Friday. Vet says she's ok just a bit of abdominal fat
> 
> Milo was so pleased to see her home, he was trilling and nuzzling her. we'd been gone 1 hour, bless him xx


Must be the genes! Just means there's more to cuddle  And as for Milo, he is a sweetheart!! :001_wub:

Have you had any updates about Evie? I hope she's okay x



Lunabuma said:


> Milo is just the sweetest boy. If I ever introduced a new Ori or Siamese to the house, I know for sure that Ziggy would be an insecure nightmare. I'm sure he'd get over it and then do all he could to dominate the newbie.


I'm the same with Spooks- I don't think he would cope with the neediness of another Meezer/Ori- I bet they would just want to be with him constantly. Such a shame as I just adore the breed :001_wub:

I have a feeling that in his last home, he will have tried desperately to befriend the other cats- VERY needily- and that they rejected him before starting the bullying. Spooks just wouldn't have retaliated, I don't think, so resorted to being a loner under the bed 

I reckon he will accept a friend though. In fact, I think he needs one- I genuinely think he does!


----------



## Lunabuma

Ziggy is bad enough terrorising Luna, mounting and scruffing her ((he is neutered)) until she lets out an almighty hiss. I'd hate to think what would happen if another dominant cat came into the house.

I've just shut him outside to give Luna a break - the only problem is that Luna cries to go out with him.


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> Ziggy is bad enough terrorising Luna, mounting and scruffing her ((he is neutered)) until she lets out an almighty hiss. I'd hate to think what would happen if another dominant cat came into the house.
> 
> I've just shut him outside to give Luna a break - the only problem is that Luna cries to go out with him.


Milo used to do this with Molly. She got very cross with him. He does it will Millie if he feels she is making too much noise for his ears 

Evie is holding her own and stable. She's going to have a blood transfusion tomorrow and then they will scan her to try and find the reason for any of this.
She's on IV fluids

Thanks for all your thoughts, she's so special xx


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> I look forward to it!


How's the little man, has he settled down now?


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Milo used to do this with Molly. She got very cross with him. He does it will Millie if he feels she is making too much noise for his ears
> 
> Evie is holding her own and stable. She's going to have a blood transfusion tomorrow and then they will scan her to try and find the reason for any of this.
> She's on IV fluids
> 
> Thanks for all your thoughts, she's so special xx


Will keep my fingers crossed for her.


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> How's the little man, has he settled down now?


Only just, he is a bit red and swollen around eyes where he was rubbing his face on the cage and carrier but other than that seems very happy


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Milo used to do this with Molly. She got very cross with him. He does it will Millie if he feels she is making too much noise for his ears
> 
> Evie is holding her own and stable. She's going to have a blood transfusion tomorrow and then they will scan her to try and find the reason for any of this.
> She's on IV fluids
> 
> Thanks for all your thoughts, she's so special xx


So pleased to hear that Evie is now stable. I do hope the vets find a cause that is easily treatable


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Only just, he is a bit red and swollen around eyes where he was rubbing his face on the cage and carrier but other than that seems very happy


I bet he has just the cutest little shaved pink belly


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> I bet he has just the cutest little shaved pink belly


Its a surprisingly big area but they were very neat , the suture site is very tidy too - i'd get a pic for reference if he'd stay still!


----------



## Ringypie

Poor Evie! I do hope she is on the mend now.

Glad lovely Bruno's op was a success and hope his face I better today.


----------



## Aurelie

Ringypie said:


> Poor Evie! I do hope she is on the mend now.
> 
> Glad lovely Bruno's op was a success and hope his face I better today.


It's a lot better thanks - I think he needs a fabric carrier so he can't do that to his face again.


----------



## MollyMilo

Evie held her own overnight. Paula sent me a photo with her update and she is pale but her eyes are quite bright. They see a mass on her liver though  poor baby xx


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Evie held her own overnight. Paula sent me a photo with her update and she is pale but her eyes are quite bright. They see a mass on her liver though  poor baby xx


Poor girl


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Evie held her own overnight. Paula sent me a photo with her update and she is pale but her eyes are quite bright. They see a mass on her liver though  poor baby xx


Oh no poor Evie


----------



## Ringypie

Poor Evie. I have everything crossed that the vets can help her


----------



## MollyMilo

Evie is finally getting her blood tx this afternoon, I think it must be more complicated than when humans have one 

Anyway something else a big lighter ..

I came home last night, closed the curtains and found this










Anyone know how this happened? Mystery to me


----------



## Aurelie

I bet big bum Millie is looking pretty guilty!


----------



## JordanRose

I caught this before- a certain somebody trying to test if the tree is comfy enough to curl up in.

It isn't.



Given that he was terrified of it last year, I'm pleased to see him getting into the Christmas spirit!

And I've just done a thread but look at his Christmas outfit


----------



## Aurelie

Poor old Bruno is a bit of a sick note this week. He is healing beautifully from his pom pom op but the vet has noticed that he has cataracts in both eyes . He has an appointment with a specialist about it mid Feb, so I need to do some research on it in the meantime. 

Should I tell his breeder? I am not expecting her to have any answers and obviously I don't need her to do anything, but is it the sort of thing she would want to know anyway? What I don't want is for her to think I am 'complaining' for want of a better word, these things happen - living creatures are not perfect after all .

On brighter news, I have a funny video of my big eared wally to put on - I just need to work out how!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Poor old Bruno is a bit of a sick note this week. He is healing beautifully from his pom pom op but the vet has noticed that he has cataracts in both eyes . He has an appointment with a specialist about it mid Feb, so I need to do some research on it in the meantime.
> 
> Should I tell his breeder? I am not expecting her to have any answers and obviously I don't need her to do anything, but is it the sort of thing she would want to know anyway? What I don't want is for her to think I am 'complaining' for want of a better word, these things happen - living creatures are not perfect after all .
> 
> On brighter news, I have a funny video of my big eared wally to put on - I just need to work out how!


Oh dear poor Bruno, is the vet sure? 
I tell my cats breeder(s) everything, I think she'd like to know. Perhaps his parents have it?

Have to be honest I've never heard of this in Young cats, why wasn't it noticed on Monday?

Look forward to his video! He's so gorgeous :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Oh dear poor Bruno, is the vet sure?
> I tell my cats breeder(s) everything, I think she'd like to know. Perhaps his parents have it?
> 
> Have to be honest I've never heard of this in Young cats, why wasn't it noticed on Monday?
> 
> Look forward to his video! He's so gorgeous :001_wub: :001_wub:


She asked me if I had remembered her mentioning it when she had a good look at him for his cold in October which does ring bells, but I think I was worried that he might have an upper respiratory infection and didn't take in what she had said about his eyes.


----------



## lymorelynn

Poor Bruno  As a breeder I would like to know of any problems especially at such a young age.


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> Poor Bruno  As a breeder I would like to know of any problems especially at such a young age.


Thanks Lynn, I have emailed her.


----------



## Lunabuma

Poor Bruno Sparkles  I'm sure they can fix cataracts with a little operation.


----------



## Aurelie

Lunabuma said:


> Poor Bruno Sparkles  I'm sure they can fix cataracts with a little operation.


Thank LB, just caught my very hungover (and now slightly embarrassed) husband telling Bruno not to worry and that we'd get him fixed :lol:


----------



## Lunabuma

I can't get the code thingy to work for this one... Here's Ziggy being a little idiot with his new Cube. Poor Luna hasn't had a look in yet!

Ziggy and the Cube - YouTube


----------



## gorgeous

Happy Christmas from Blissa! I cannot believe how well she has settled in. All is okay with Lily and Patrick our boy cat and nearly there with Eileen our girl cat. Blissa is a very friendly cat...loves to play and be cuddled...she is bl00dy brilliant actually and love her to bits!

Here is the little darling....


----------



## lymorelynn

She is a darling, gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Ringypie

Parsnip thinks we could have got a bigger tree. How is he supposed to climb this one?! (We do have a bigger tree in the sitting room!)


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> Parsnip thinks we could have got a bigger tree. How is he supposed to climb this one?! (We do have a bigger tree in the sitting room!)
> 
> View attachment 129863


Awww that little face says it all!!! :lol:


----------



## MollyMilo

At 5.5 months both the vet and her grand breeder ( Haha like that? ) commented how looooong she is. Very thin and long...

So her new nickname is Millipede


----------



## JordanRose

Can I just ask you Meezer peeps this- is Spooks just Siamese or is his clinginess a tad unhealthy?

Basically, I can't do anything without him watching, waiting for or sitting on me. 

I can go out to feed the rabbits at night- takes me 5 minutes max, generally- and it's as if I've been out all day the way he greets me. I can go into the kitchen to wash a plate- one minute, that's all- and it's the same reaction.

If I go to leave the room, I see the panic in his eyes, and he will run over to follow me. He follows me to the toilet. He can be happily snoozing on his bed and if I stand up his reaction is then to yawn, stretch, follow and whine.

When I leave the house, he watches at the top of the stairs. When I come in, he can't control himself due to excitement.

I can't even go in the bath without him sitting at the door, waiting, occasionally whinging and greeting me as if I've been on holiday.


I know Siamese are very attuned to their people and I love that he clearly has a real bond with me and sees me as the best thing in the world. It's humbling, it's gorgeous, it's touching but is his neediness a little bit more than 'being Siamese' or are yours all the same? 

Sorry, this turned out longer than I thought, it's just been on my mind is all...


----------



## moggiemum

aww bruno i hope you can have your eyes made better:001_wub: hope Evie is ok too .


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> Can I just ask you Meezer peeps this- is Spooks just Siamese or is his clinginess a tad unhealthy?
> 
> Basically, I can't do anything without him watching, waiting for or sitting on me.
> 
> I can go out to feed the rabbits at night- takes me 5 minutes max, generally- and it's as if I've been out all day the way he greets me. I can go into the kitchen to wash a plate- one minute, that's all- and it's the same reaction.
> 
> If I go to leave the room, I see the panic in his eyes, and he will run over to follow me. He follows me to the toilet. He can be happily snoozing on his bed and if I stand up his reaction is then to yawn, stretch, follow and whine.
> 
> When I leave the house, he watches at the top of the stairs. When I come in, he can't control himself due to excitement.
> 
> I can't even go in the bath without him sitting at the door, waiting, occasionally whinging and greeting me as if I've been on holiday.
> 
> I know Siamese are very attuned to their people and I love that he clearly has a real bond with me and sees me as the best thing in the world. It's humbling, it's gorgeous, it's touching but is his neediness a little bit more than 'being Siamese' or are yours all the same?
> 
> Sorry, this turned out longer than I thought, it's just been on my mind is all...


Bruno is really needy - he follows me around too, unless he is asleep or sat on another member of the family's lap he is at my heels like a terrier. He doesn't look worried, more like 'what are we doing? where are we going?'.

He wheedles too - pre Bruno, as a mother of small children I used to lean on the kitchen sides and eat toast/chocolate/whatever because a) I don't have much time on a school morning, and b) if it's chocolate I need to eat it quickly or I might have to share it. I can't do this anymore because he trots in behind me and starts meowing (wheedling at me) and then climbs me. Every single time. When I am working from home I have to put a cushion on the table next to my laptop, or he sits on my shoulders.

I wake up with pipe cleaners tangled in my hair where he has decided in the middle of the night that I might like to play fetch but been unable to wake me. When I have a bath he sits next to the bath looking concerned (Nancy ocasionally shouts at me from her perch on the corner of the bath).

I wonder if its a male Siamese thing? Are the boys needy while the ladies are nonchalant?

To be honest, when you look at Spook's pre JR life it's no wonder that he sees you as his one and only - you are the only person to have provided stability, one on one attention and a really happy home life. He's just not very good at playing it cool!


----------



## Aurelie

My sister babysat tonight while we went to the cinema, the cats sensed an opportunity and attached themselves to her lap which she loved. Here are the photos she sent me


----------



## korrok

JordanRose said:


> Can I just ask you Meezer peeps this- is Spooks just Siamese or is his clinginess a tad unhealthy?
> 
> Basically, I can't do anything without him watching, waiting for or sitting on me.
> 
> I can go out to feed the rabbits at night- takes me 5 minutes max, generally- and it's as if I've been out all day the way he greets me. I can go into the kitchen to wash a plate- one minute, that's all- and it's the same reaction.
> 
> If I go to leave the room, I see the panic in his eyes, and he will run over to follow me. He follows me to the toilet. He can be happily snoozing on his bed and if I stand up his reaction is then to yawn, stretch, follow and whine.
> 
> When I leave the house, he watches at the top of the stairs. When I come in, he can't control himself due to excitement.
> 
> I can't even go in the bath without him sitting at the door, waiting, occasionally whinging and greeting me as if I've been on holiday.
> 
> I know Siamese are very attuned to their people and I love that he clearly has a real bond with me and sees me as the best thing in the world. It's humbling, it's gorgeous, it's touching but is his neediness a little bit more than 'being Siamese' or are yours all the same?
> 
> Sorry, this turned out longer than I thought, it's just been on my mind is all...


Teemo and Shanti have only been here 4 months-ish now but they are not quite that bad. They are definitely 100x more clingy than other cats, that is for sure. Shanti will sit and watch me have a shower. They are happiest if they come and follow me to do chores if it involves going out of their sight - e.g. "let's go do the laundry", they want to just come and hang out! But sometimes they go upstairs to one of the bedrooms and sleep together quite content. If they're asleep on the sofa and I go to take the dog out they will hardly raise an eyebrow, and when I come home they are curious and pleased to see me but not by any means urgent or frantic.

However with how highly strung the breed can be and how needy they are I can fully imagine some of them getting more extreme/urgent in their reactions.

At any rate I mentioned on another thread but it's been about 4 months I think since my two came to live here (August)...lots of positive change but I feel a bit helpless about Teemo. He's very needy in his own way. He spends a lot of time pacing/wandering around yowling. His mother never does this. I can only guess it's boredom because he's still young (about 18 months now) but it's upsetting because I can't seem to alleviate it properly. We'll play a highly active game (like Da Bird) for 30-60 minutes, though Shanti is always more involved than Teemo is, and he's quiet for the duration (unless he gets bored near the end, which he increasingly does) but immediately after will go back to yowling. A routine: before bed, vigorous playtime, then a meal...then he'll yowl. I try to ignore it and lavish attention on him when he approaches me for it in a positive way (sitting on the sideboard and yowling = ignore, walk up to me and look at me = pets and fuss). But often he doesn't yowl because he wants attention, in fact when he wants petting time he knows quite well to just approach me/climb on my lap and he gets it.

We have lots of toys for him and our house is fairly big in cat terms - 3 floors, 5 upstairs rooms, large windows and sills, a bunch of unused vertical space for them to explore (unused shelving), and the house also backs onto the water, so they can see through all the large back windows all the ducks, coots and herons that are always hanging about out there. Teemo never even looks. 

I do feel very powerless because I hate seeing him uphappy. I know there's a few possible reasons (other than him being, just, noisy) - that he's still new here and unsettled after previous trauma, that he used to be allowed outdoors and now has to make the transition to indoor cat (I tried taking him outside in a harness to burn up some mental energy - but he hated it, wanted back indoors, and only seemed remotely interested in looking around when he was securely in my arms), or he's just being a teenager. I'm trying my best to keep enriching for him and keep trying to find interactive games but so far no luck.

(On the upside, he does seem pretty happy overall, is according to my boyfriend spoiled rotten, and is improving in his confidence every day.)


----------



## Ringypie

Aurelie said:


> Bruno is really needy - he follows me around too, unless he is asleep or sat on another member of the family's lap he is at my heels like a terrier. He doesn't look worried, more like 'what are we doing? where are we going?'.
> 
> He wheedles too - pre Bruno, as a mother of small children I used to lean on the kitchen sides and eat toast/chocolate/whatever because a) I don't have much time on a school morning, and b) if it's chocolate I need to eat it quickly or I might have to share it. I can't do this anymore because he trots in behind me and starts meowing (wheedling at me) and then climbs me. Every single time. When I am working from home I have to put a cushion on the table next to my laptop, or he sits on my shoulders.
> 
> I wake up with pipe cleaners tangled in my hair where he has decided in the middle of the night that I might like to play fetch but been unable to wake me. When I have a bath he sits next to the bath looking concerned (Nancy ocasionally shouts at me from her perch on the corner of the bath).
> 
> I wonder if its a male Siamese thing? Are the boys needy while the ladies are nonchalant?
> 
> To be honest, when you look at Spook's pre JR life it's no wonder that he sees you as his one and only - you are the only person to have provided stability, one on one attention and a really happy home life. He's just not very good at playing it cool!


This is very much like Parsnip. He likes to be with us almost all the time. He is very needy - but will spend time playing with his cat too!


----------



## JordanRose

Aww, Korrok- I understand where you're coming from there as I can sometimes worry that Spooks is a little unhappy by the way he behaves but I know that- for all he has anxieties and difficulty in controlling himself at times e.g. with the fur plucking- he is contented very much most of the time.

I'm sure Teemo is the same :yesnod:

In fact, Spooks did what you describe for quite a while, too, when he first moved in. As he settled more and more he stopped (mostly!) with the howling. Tends to just be something he does if I've not played enough with him now.

You'll get there! 

Now, as I have done LOADS of photo threads lately ( :blush: ), I want to share these here. Been largely just me and Spooks at home today so I've been trying to hone in my photography skills. He poses so nicely and is THE most photogenic cat in the world!! :001_tt1:

'What's that you say?'


'Two more sleeps?'


'So that means...'


'Santa's nearly on his way!!'


:lol:


----------



## Ringypie

So Spooks, what is Santa bringing you?


----------



## JordanRose

Ringypie said:


> So Spooks, what is Santa bringing you?


Erm...more presents than I have bought for any of my human family. Maybe.


----------



## JordanRose

Been trying out my manual settings on the new camera so thought I'd share some random photos 















Hope you all had a lovely Christmas, Meezer peeps! x


----------



## MollyMilo

Merry Christmas siamese thread!!

I've hardly been been here  hope you've all had a fabulous holiday xx

I've just Been given the biggest telling off of my life for leaving my two for 48 hrs :lol:


----------



## Satori

Does a Balinese variant count?

Meet Rolo....


----------



## MollyMilo

Satori said:


> Does a Balinese variant count?
> 
> Meet Rolo....


Wow!! Love him :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose

Satori said:


> Does a Balinese variant count?
> 
> Meet Rolo....


Definitely!!!

Hello, gorgeous one :001_tt1:


----------



## oggers86

As the New Year is almost here it is the time to seriously think about adding a Meezer. Hubs is a bit wary about the noise they make but I told him they don't all make a racket ;-) I hope the existing cats take to a kitten, they are almost 3 and still enjoy playing so I hope that once the introductions have settled they will actually enjoy having a play mate but time will tell. 

It will be nice to have a ball of energy around the place, 3 if the kitten rubs off onto our two! 

My preference is for a boy but does it matter if there are none so I pick a girl instead? My two are both girls...

What happens in worst case scenario and they all hate it? How long do you give it before realising its not working? I vant see my cats actually lashing out, with the right introduction I am hoping for a worse case scenario of tolerance with the odd scuffle but generally 3 happy cats but you never know...


----------



## Little-moomin

oggers86 said:


> As the New Year is almost here it is the time to seriously think about adding a Meezer. Hubs is a bit wary about the noise they make but I told him they don't all make a racket ;-) I hope the existing cats take to a kitten, they are almost 3 and still enjoy playing so I hope that once the introductions have settled they will actually enjoy having a play mate but time will tell.
> 
> It will be nice to have a ball of energy around the place, 3 if the kitten rubs off onto our two!
> 
> My preference is for a boy but does it matter if there are none so I pick a girl instead? My two are both girls...
> 
> What happens in worst case scenario and they all hate it? How long do you give it before realising its not working? I vant see my cats actually lashing out, with the right introduction I am hoping for a worse case scenario of tolerance with the odd scuffle but generally 3 happy cats but you never know...


My little man, Sydney isn't particularly vocal. He has a gorgeous little meow and only really talks to me, my mum and his adoptive Dad Bill


----------



## rose

Siamese sandwich!!
Monty in his favourite position with Lola and Annie! Notice Lola with her bone safely tucked under her arm!!


----------



## MollyMilo

rose said:


> Siamese sandwich!!
> Monty in his favourite position with Lola and Annie! Notice Lola with her bone safely tucked under her arm!!


Haha oh he is gorgeous Rose, handsome fellow!!! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

oggers86 said:


> As the New Year is almost here it is the time to seriously think about adding a Meezer. Hubs is a bit wary about the noise they make but I told him they don't all make a racket ;-) I hope the existing cats take to a kitten, they are almost 3 and still enjoy playing so I hope that once the introductions have settled they will actually enjoy having a play mate but time will tell.
> 
> It will be nice to have a ball of energy around the place, 3 if the kitten rubs off onto our two!
> 
> My preference is for a boy but does it matter if there are none so I pick a girl instead? My two are both girls...
> 
> What happens in worst case scenario and they all hate it? How long do you give it before realising its not working? I vant see my cats actually lashing out, with the right introduction I am hoping for a worse case scenario of tolerance with the odd scuffle but generally 3 happy cats but you never know...


Not all Siamese are nosiy - my girls are generally fairly quiet (I won't count calling :eek6 - so I think you can reassure your OH on that point. 
Personally I don't think it matters which sex you choose though another girl might upset the balance with your two a little. I know it isn't always the case but I find Siamese to be pretty gregarious and all the kittens I have bred have settled happily in their new homes - most of them being multi-cat or cat and dog households. If you choose a confident kitten that has been reared in a busy environment I don't think you will go far wrong. Your two are certainly not too old to enjoy the company of a kitten.
Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> As the New Year is almost here it is the time to seriously think about adding a Meezer. Hubs is a bit wary about the noise they make but I told him they don't all make a racket ;-) I hope the existing cats take to a kitten, they are almost 3 and still enjoy playing so I hope that once the introductions have settled they will actually enjoy having a play mate but time will tell.
> 
> It will be nice to have a ball of energy around the place, 3 if the kitten rubs off onto our two!
> 
> My preference is for a boy but does it matter if there are none so I pick a girl instead? My two are both girls...
> 
> What happens in worst case scenario and they all hate it? How long do you give it before realising its not working? I vant see my cats actually lashing out, with the right introduction I am hoping for a worse case scenario of tolerance with the odd scuffle but generally 3 happy cats but you never know...


Lynn has already given you some excellent advise regarding your exciting adventure on becoming a siamese owner.

My only advise would be to research a good breeder who socialises her kittens well and when visiting potential kittens let the kitten choose you. Good luck and pics are a must!


----------



## lymorelynn

I just want to share these photos here - my son would kill me if I put them on Facebook


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Lynn has already given you some excellent advise regarding your exciting adventure on becoming a siamese owner.
> 
> My only advise would be to research a good breeder who socialises her kittens well and when visiting potential kittens let the kitten choose you. Good luck and pics are a must!


I am almost certain I will be going with the same breeder as you as they are within travelling distance and she seems very nice. Going to email again once we know what is happening with the house and go from there.


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> I am almost certain I will be going with the same breeder as you as they are within travelling distance and she seems very nice. Going to email again once we know what is happening with the house and go from there.


You wont be disapointed. Blissa is a wee darling. X


----------



## oggers86

lymorelynn said:


> Not all Siamese are nosiy - my girls are generally fairly quiet (I won't count calling :eek6 - so I think you can reassure your OH on that point.
> Personally I don't think it matters which sex you choose though another girl might upset the balance with your two a little. I know it isn't always the case but I find Siamese to be pretty gregarious and all the kittens I have bred have settled happily in their new homes - most of them being multi-cat or cat and dog households. If you choose a confident kitten that has been reared in a busy environment I don't think you will go far wrong. Your two are certainly not too old to enjoy the company of a kitten.
> Good luck :thumbsup:


They are certainly kitten like when the mood takes them, despite all their toys, their favourite things to attack is the lounge rug, their cat trees and the arms of the sofas...

I do hope there is a boy available who has the right kind of personality, I would prefer one to add a bit of a balance with the two squabbling teenagers 

Hubs has never had a kitten before and I dont remember my kitten acting like a crazy thing but I was only young so it will certainly be a challenge.

We will be moving into a 4 bed house from a 2 bed so there will be plenty of space for them to get away from each other, plus these two are allowed out during the day so that will stop them from living on top of one another.

I think I might get a dual flap so that these two can get out when they like, its just the issue of getting in and out of the doors without the kitten escaping, or these two escaping when it is night time!


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> I just want to share these photos here - my son would kill me if I put them on Facebook


Aww lovely photos Lynn!

Wait.. Is this the son who would like an MC?


----------



## Guest

lymorelynn said:


> I just want to share these photos here - my son would kill me if I put them on Facebook


Bless him


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Aww lovely photos Lynn!
> 
> Wait.. Is this the son who would like an MC?


That's the one MM


----------



## Lunabuma

Merry Christmas Meezer admirers.

I have a soppy Christmas pic too...


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> Merry Christmas Meezer admirers.
> 
> I have a soppy Christmas pic too...


Awwww :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## curlywurlydee

I hope everyone had a lovely xmas! here are a few photos of my 2 enjoying the festivities. I was also very lucky as Santa got me a new Camera to play with, so i will probably be posting lots of pics now


----------



## Aurelie

curlywurlydee said:


> I hope everyone had a lovely xmas! here are a few photos of my 2 enjoying the festivities. I was also very lucky as Santa got me a new Camera to play with, so i will probably be posting lots of pics now


Lovely photos - Santa delivered an almost identical set of Dino themed present to my little boy too! The last photo is great - really shows off his markings :001_wub:


----------



## Aurelie

Happy Christmas everyone I hope you all had a lovely time. Ours was horrendous unfortunately, with my poor mother in law taking a very nasty fall on Christmas morning and breaking her jaw . Thankfully the lovely lady is on the mend and probably won't need surgery which is a big relief. 

I have finally got time to catch up on the Siamese thread which is a bit of a luxury!


----------



## curlywurlydee

opps i forgot to post some of our queen b, Bella

here she is; 










Beautiful Bella


----------



## curlywurlydee

Aurelie said:


> Happy Christmas everyone I hope you all had a lovely time. Ours was horrendous unfortunately, with my poor mother in law taking a very nasty fall on Christmas morning and breaking her jaw . Thankfully the lovely lady is on the mend and probably won't need surgery which is a big relief.
> 
> I have finally got time to catch up on the Siamese thread which is a bit of a luxury!


Poor lady! that cant be very comfortable at all, i wish her a speedy recovery.

Yes, my little lad is Dino crazy at the moment and Draco seems to like getting involved with all the role play too!! He like to pounce and attack lol


----------



## laura1982

I do love reading the Siamese thread - makes me really want one!! May have to stick with my tonkinese for now ... hmmmm maybe I can squeeze one little meezer in ... *runs off to convince hubby he needs a meezer kitten*


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Happy Christmas everyone I hope you all had a lovely time. Ours was horrendous unfortunately, with my poor mother in law taking a very nasty fall on Christmas morning and breaking her jaw . Thankfully the lovely lady is on the mend and probably won't need surgery which is a big relief.
> 
> I have finally got time to catch up on the Siamese thread which is a bit of a luxury!


Oh my goodness your poor mother in law!! Did she blame the cats?


----------



## Zhari

Not sure how this works, in the attached files (provided it works) pictures of Tootous and Daisy and the kittens they had a few years ago


----------



## Notnowbernard

Merry Christmas everyone! Here is a picture of Bernard enjoying my boyfriends new hoody.. And one of me with the best Christmas present ever.. Our baby daughter born 22nd December


----------



## JordanRose

Notnowbernard said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! Here is a picture of Bernard enjoying my boyfriends new hoody.. And one of me with the best Christmas present ever.. Our baby daughter born 22nd December


Congratulations! Hope all is well  x



Aurelie said:


> Happy Christmas everyone I hope you all had a lovely time. Ours was horrendous unfortunately, with my poor mother in law taking a very nasty fall on Christmas morning and breaking her jaw . Thankfully the lovely lady is on the mend and probably won't need surgery which is a big relief.
> 
> I have finally got time to catch up on the Siamese thread which is a bit of a luxury!


Oh dear! That sounds horrendous :scared: I hope your MIL feels better soon!


----------



## curlywurlydee

Notnowbernard said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! Here is a picture of Bernard enjoying my boyfriends new hoody.. And one of me with the best Christmas present ever.. Our baby daughter born 22nd December


Congrats on the birth of your beautiful daughter 

and your Bernard looks very happy in that hoody :001_wub:


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Oh my goodness your poor mother in law!! Did she blame the cats?


We ended up all going to Brighton in the end so they were blame free!


----------



## Aurelie

Notnowbernard said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! Here is a picture of Bernard enjoying my boyfriends new hoody.. And one of me with the best Christmas present ever.. Our baby daughter born 22nd December


Big congratulations NNB! What a little beauty - I love her little mop of dark hair :001_wub: Are we allowed to know what you have called her?


----------



## lymorelynn

Aurelie said:


> Big congratulations NNB! What a little beauty - I love her little mop of dark hair :001_wub: Are we allowed to know what you have called her?


Oooh I know, I know  She is absolutely gorgeous NNB and I love the name :thumbup:

Meanwhile, back with the Meezers - just had a MiMi update  She had her first vaccination yesterday and is doing very well :thumbup:


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> Oooh I know, I know  She is absolutely gorgeous NNB and I love the name :thumbup:
> 
> Meanwhile, back with the Meezers - just had a MiMi update  She had her first vaccination yesterday and is doing very well :thumbup:
> View attachment 130269


Hooray :thumbup: she looks great - her eyes are a really bright blue aren't they?


----------



## Notnowbernard

Thank you everyone  yes, she is called Norah Eve. I'm still in shock that we had a girl, everyone was convinced it was a boy. We are both over the moon  

Bernard on the other hand has developed a stress related eye flare up, bless him. He had it when we first got him too. The girls are all very laid back about the whole thing but Bernard is a sensitive soul and I think he feels a bit replaced. 

Lynn, mimi is gorgeous.


----------



## Lunabuma

Notnowbernard said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! Here is a picture of Bernard enjoying my boyfriends new hoody.. And one of me with the best Christmas present ever.. Our baby daughter born 22nd December


Congratulations and well done! :thumbup: How is Bernard with baby? Edit.... Just read your post above. I'm sure he'll come around. I can imagine Ziggy being like this in 6 months time.


----------



## Aurelie

Notnowbernard said:


> Thank you everyone  yes, she is called Norah Eve. I'm still in shock that we had a girl, everyone was convinced it was a boy. We are both over the moon
> 
> Bernard on the other hand has developed a stress related eye flare up, bless him. He had it when we first got him too. The girls are all very laid back about the whole thing but Bernard is a sensitive soul and I think he feels a bit replaced.
> 
> Lynn, mimi is gorgeous.


Beautiful name. I hope Bernard feels a bit better soon - if only he knew how much he is going to love her when she is older!


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> Congratulations and well done! :thumbup: How is Bernard with baby? Edit.... Just read your post above. I'm sure he'll come around. I can imagine Ziggy being like this in 6 months time.


Norah is so beautiful nnb!

Congratulations LB! :thumbup:


----------



## JordanRose

Notnowbernard said:


> Thank you everyone  yes, she is called Norah Eve. I'm still in shock that we had a girl, everyone was convinced it was a boy. We are both over the moon
> 
> Bernard on the other hand has developed a stress related eye flare up, bless him. He had it when we first got him too. The girls are all very laid back about the whole thing but Bernard is a sensitive soul and I think he feels a bit replaced.
> 
> Lynn, mimi is gorgeous.


What a beautiful name! :001_wub:

I hope Bernard feels better soon- I'm sure he'll come round 



Lunabuma said:


> Congratulations and well done! :thumbup: How is Bernard with baby? Edit.... Just read your post above. I'm sure he'll come around. I can imagine Ziggy being like this in 6 months time.


I had noticed this news already but now that it's out in the open I want to say a big CONGRATULATIONS to you, too  x


----------



## JordanRose

Some photos from today 

Waiting for his collar so he can go outside (he's such a dog! :lol: )


Out for a sniff-




ut:




A little posing 




Spotting a pigeon on the fence-

'It's going to eat me! Can we go in now?'


'It's still there!'


'Heeeeeelp!!


----------



## Aurelie

JR photos number 3 and 4 are fantastic!


----------



## MollyMilo

Lynn when does our new little blue point MiMi join us? :001_wub: :001_wub: 

January is soon! :thumbup:


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Lynn when does our new little blue point MiMi join us? :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> January is soon! :thumbup:


Ooh I do love a new cat arrival to look forward to!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Ooh I do love a new cat arrival to look forward to!


Oh me too! :thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn

28th of January ladies  It was to have been 24th but other commitments have forced a change  Still, not too long to wait


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> 28th of January ladies  It was to have been 24th but other commitments have forced a change  Still, not too long to wait


No too long at all!!woohoo


----------



## gorgeous

Right. Hubby says if he can have another classic car next year we can have another Siamese. :thumbup:

These pics will probs be upside down but hey ho enjoy anyway!


----------



## Aurelie

gorgeous said:


> Right. Hubby says if he can have another classic car next year we can have another Siamese. :thumbup:
> 
> These pics will probs be upside down but hey ho enjoy anyway!


Woop woop! Boy or girl? Love the photos - she is looking beautiful.


----------



## gorgeous

Aurelie said:


> Woop woop! Boy or girl? Love the photos - she is looking beautiful.


I am thinking a chocolate or blue boy! Either would do...


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Right. Hubby says if he can have another classic car next year we can have another Siamese. :thumbup:
> 
> These pics will probs be upside down but hey ho enjoy anyway!


How exciting!! Next year will be a great year :thumbup:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> How exciting!! Next year will be a great year :thumbup:


Oh yes 2014 will be a fab year!

Now do we look for another Siamese early in the year or later? Thinking sooner m8ght be better for bonding with Blissa....thoughts please?


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Oh yes 2014 will be a fab year!
> 
> Now do we look for another Siamese early in the year or later? Thinking sooner m8ght be better for bonding with Blissa....thoughts please?


I'm sure Blissa with bond whatever time you get him 

Does Blissa breeder perhaps have another litter due soon? :thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn

Blissa is looking gorgeous, gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub: lovely to see her so settled and cosy with Lily :thumbup:
Good luck on the kitten search - I would say sooner rather than later but you have now seen for yourself how well a nicely brought up Siamese will bond with other animals in a household so introducing a new kitten anytime within the next twelve months shouldn't be a problem :thumbup:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I'm sure Blissa with bond whatever time you get him
> 
> Does Blissa breeder perhaps have another litter due soon? :thumbup:


Not until later on in the year. Mind you one does not mind waiting. But then again one dont want to leave it too late incase the old chap changes his mind!


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> Blissa is looking gorgeous, gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub: lovely to see her so settled and cosy with Lily :thumbup:
> Good luck on the kitten search - I would say sooner rather than later but you have now seen for yourself how well a nicely brought up Siamese will bond with other animals in a household so introducing a new kitten anytime within the next twelve months shouldn't be a problem :thumbup:


Thanks Lynn! Blissa is a very cuddly kitty and we sometimes argue over who is going to have a cuddle....so we need another to share the cuddles!


----------



## Aurelie

Bit of a photo bombardment - I have started getting Bruno used to a harness and took some photos of he and Nancy playing with a feather wand to try and distract him. He wasn't impressed at first but he is getting used to it 











and Nancy


----------



## Aurelie

How annoying - I spent ages resizing those to a small size on Photobucket!


----------



## MollyMilo

Gorgeous!! 

Aurelie don't spend tine resizing, the bigger the better!!!


----------



## cinder

*Aurelie*, oh Nancy :001_wub: I do love Bruno, but your chocolate girl with those green eyes is my guilty favourite! So sorry to hear about your MIL, how is she doing?

*Lynn*, MiMi is such a beauty, can't wait until she's home 

*NotnowBernard*, congrats on the new/impending arrivals!

*Jordan*, Spooks is such a loveable goof, those photos are fabulous!

*gorgeous*, that sounds like a fair compromise!

*curlywurlydee*, I never tire of seeing your two. That photo of Draco with the dinos made me giggle.

*Molly*, would love to see more photos of your lovelies


----------



## Azriel391

Huge congrats NNB on the safe arrival of Norah Eve  
JR loved the 4th & 5th pics scenting the air ......... and the help shot:lol::lol::lol:
Happy New year to all the Meezer peeps xx


----------



## Aurelie

cinder said:


> *Aurelie*, oh Nancy :001_wub: I do love Bruno, but your chocolate girl with those green eyes is my guilty favourite! So sorry to hear about your MIL, how is she doing?


Thanks Cinder, Nancy is a very sweet little cat (and the feline apple of my husbands eye) Until she opens her mouth and starts delivering her opinion on absolutely everything! :lol:

my MIL is bearing up, she suffered bi lateral fractures with a hairline fracture at the base of the skull and some broken teeth. Amazingly it doesn't need to be realigned so she has escaped having to have surgery - its very painful though and I do feel sorry for her missing Christmas day with all of her grandchildren in one place .


----------



## Ringypie

Parsnip would like to wish everyone a HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!


----------



## Aurelie

Happy New Year Parsnip! (currently right at the top of my catnapping list )


----------



## oliviarussian

Ringypie said:


> Parsnip would like to wish everyone a HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 130578


Happy New Year Parsnip, Where is your hysterical brother Flint tonight?


----------



## Azriel391

Happy New Year Parsnip ..... impressive whiskers n gnashers you have


----------



## Ringypie

Flint has been doing what he does best - napping!


----------



## Ringypie

Because it's so tiring keeping that naughty Siamese in order!


----------



## JordanRose

Ringypie said:


> Flint has been doing what he does best - napping!
> 
> View attachment 130583


THE funniest cat. Ever.

:lol:


----------



## oliviarussian

Ringypie said:


> Flint has been doing what he does best - napping!
> 
> View attachment 130583


Thankyou.... That has just made my day!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Azriel391

Ringypie said:


> Because it's so tiring keeping that naughty Siamese in order!
> 
> View attachment 130587


Oooohhhhhh scary stare Flint


----------



## MollyMilo

Happy new year meezer friends!! 

I think my two had their own New Year eve party last night!  I got home from work this morning to find the curtains hanging oddly  I went into the kitchen and found the Christmas tree star next to the back door  then when I went upstairs I found the throws from my bed in a heap on the floor 

:lol:


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Happy new year meezer friends!!
> 
> I think my two had their own New Year eve party last night!  I got home from work this morning to find the curtains hanging oddly  I went into the kitchen and found the Christmas tree star next to the back door  then when I went upstairs I found the throws from my bed in a heap on the floor
> 
> :lol:


Happy New Year to you too MM! Sounds like they both had a great time!


----------



## Aurelie

Happy New Year to my favourite PF thread! I hope it's a good one for everybody


----------



## lymorelynn

A Very Happy New Year to all of our lovely Siamese, Burmese, Tonks and honorary Meezers too


----------



## gorgeous

Help! Is this kitty ruined?


----------



## lymorelynn

Spoiled beyond belief :001_wub::001_wub: Send her to me immediately


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Help! Is this kitty ruined?


Awww one spoilt and very loved little meezer :001_wub:


----------



## cinder

She is so gorgeous, gorgeous 

I spoke to our breeder today - we're going to pick the boys up on 8th February! Hopefully the time will fly by. I also have it on good authority that we might get a glimpse of some Siamese kittens when we're there too!

Now, I had better start buying their stuff...


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> Spoiled beyond belief :001_wub::001_wub: Send her to me immediately


She is definitely ruined..

I have an eye on your Mi Mi...and wondering what her babies might be like?


----------



## gorgeous

cinder said:


> She is so gorgeous, gorgeous
> 
> I spoke to our breeder today - we're going to pick the boys up on 8th February! Hopefully the time will fly by. I also have it on good authority that we might get a glimpse of some Siamese kittens when we're there too!
> 
> Now, I had better start buying their stuff...


I bet 6th Feb can't come quick enough...enjoy the spending in the meantime!


----------



## lymorelynn

cinder said:


> She is so gorgeous, gorgeous
> 
> I spoke to our breeder today - we're going to pick the boys up on 8th February! Hopefully the time will fly by. *I also have it on good authority that we might get a glimpse of some Siamese kittens when we're there too*!
> 
> Now, I had better start buying their stuff...


Yay :thumbup::thumbup: granny Mai Tai  Keeping fingers crossed for Bella. Hope the time flies for you to pick up your Burmese babies :thumbup:


----------



## Aurelie

cinder said:


> She is so gorgeous, gorgeous
> 
> I spoke to our breeder today - we're going to pick the boys up on 8th February! Hopefully the time will fly by. I also have it on good authority that we might get a glimpse of some Siamese kittens when we're there too!
> 
> Now, I had better start buying their stuff...


How exciting! Don't forget, we will need LOTS of photos


----------



## munchkinpie

My lovely moose


----------



## moggiemum

gorgeous said:


> Help! Is this kitty ruined?


aww me thinks hubby is ruined , two bundels of lovelyness there, three if you count hubby , so you is so spoilt too happy days


----------



## korrok

munchkinpie said:


> My lovely moose


That is such a beautiful, beautiful photo.


----------



## gorgeous

Got lots of household chores to do today...*yawns*. Just sat down for a cuppa...but now this wee meezer is all curled up on my lap asleep..and I dont like disturbing her! 

Oh well the house will have to stay mingeing!


----------



## cinder

Oh Moose, what lovely blue eyes you have!

Thanks for the well wishes everyone  I've been dreaming of being able to have cats for so long, so it feels almost unreal that they're coming home in little over a month. And have no fear, there will be LOTS of photos!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Got lots of household chores to do today...*yawns*. Just sat down for a cuppa...but now this wee meezer is all curled up on my lap asleep..and I dont like disturbing her!
> 
> Oh well the house will have to stay mingeing!


Haha exactly the same here! My first day off in a week and instead of getting on with my jobs around the house, I'm curled up on the bed with m&m!


----------



## MollyMilo

Mustered up the energy to change my bed, had done help of course :lol:
The meezers dived under the fitted sheet, it's their favourite game so I grabbed a pic!










This is what they normally look like


----------



## gorgeous

Oh Moly Milo those pics of your Meezers are fabulous...they are so cute!:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Oh Moly Milo those pics of your Meezers are fabulous...they are so cute!:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


Aww thank you gorgeous x


----------



## lymorelynn

Ever helpful  Mine took delight in changing the Christmas table linen today - sliding across my dining table is great fun apparently


----------



## Aurelie

I do like Millie and Milo pictures - I thought how grown up Millie looked in the first one, only to think how little she looked in the third . Milo is as handsome as ever, love that boy.


----------



## JordanRose

LOVE that photo of them under the bedsheet, MM! :001_wub:

I'm feeling a little down tonight. I'm off to see family in Yorkshire tomorrow and will be back Tuesday evening- I'm excited to see everyone as I haven't been up since I adopted Spooks!

But, equally, the thought of him looking for me round the house for 4 days breaks my heart- I hope he copes okay. I'm also scared that he'll imprint on someone else (such as Mum) and I won't get a look in once I'm back! :blush:

I'm sure I'm over thinking things as usual though! I'll hug him a little more tightly tonight


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> I do like Millie and Milo pictures - I thought how grown up Millie looked in the first one, only to think how little she looked in the third . Milo is as handsome as ever, love that boy.


Millie will be 6 months on Monday! 

Goes for op on Tuesday


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> LOVE that photo of them under the bedsheet, MM! :001_wub:
> 
> I'm feeling a little down tonight. I'm off to see family in Yorkshire tomorrow and will be back Tuesday evening- I'm excited to see everyone as I haven't been up since I adopted Spooks!
> 
> But, equally, the thought of him looking for me round the house for 4 days breaks my heart- I hope he copes okay. I'm also scared that he'll imprint on someone else (such as Mum) and I won't get a look in once I'm back! :blush:
> 
> I'm sure I'm over thinking things as usual though! I'll hug him a little more tightly tonight


I know it's awful being apart, I did if last week for Xmas. Things soon bounce back to normal

On a positive note Jordan this could be excellent for spooks anxiety if he does look for attention from your mum or sister. Think how more relaxed his days will be when you are at work x


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> I know it's awful being apart, I did if last week for Xmas. Things soon bounce back to normal
> 
> On a positive note Jordan this could be excellent for spooks anxiety if he does look for attention from your mum or sister. Think how more relaxed his days will be when you are at work x


That's true! 

I've been working with him and my sister and he's warming to her a little bit. Sat on her knee a few times (though, admittedly, when my lap has been unavailable) and will play with her, too. So that's good!

I'm sure Mum will be pleased to have some Spooky time, too as I do hog him a little bit! :lol:


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> That's true!
> 
> I've been working with him and my sister and he's warming to her a little bit. Sat on her knee a few times (though, admittedly, when my lap has been unavailable) and will play with her, too. So that's good!
> 
> I'm sure Mum will be pleased to have some Spooky time, too as I do hog him a little bit! :lol:


Excellent :thumbup:


----------



## greencoffeepot

Hi all, slightly ridiculously, given the length, I have just spent the last few days working through this entire thread! :thumbup:

So many gorgeous cats, I am well and truly smitten! I don't have any at the moment unfortunately, although my MIL does have a gorgeous pair of rescue moggies. I would very much like some beautiful meezers in my life when my circumstances allow!

I also have a few questions: As meezers are so attentive, do they cope ok with being left all day if you are out at work? It seems like a pair of kittens might be the best way around any loneliness/boredom? Along with that, could two kittens from different litters be introduced and brought up together? I would like a rescue kitten or another breed too.

Thanks from a prospective crazy cat lady!


----------



## lymorelynn

greencoffeepot said:


> Hi all, slightly ridiculously, given the length, I have just spent the last few days working through this entire thread! :thumbup:
> 
> So many gorgeous cats, I am well and truly smitten! I don't have any at the moment unfortunately, although my MIL does have a gorgeous pair of rescue moggies. I would very much like some beautiful meezers in my life when my circumstances allow!
> 
> I also have a few questions: As meezers are so attentive, do they cope ok with being left all day if you are out at work? It seems like a pair of kittens might be the best way around any loneliness/boredom? Along with that, could two kittens from different litters be introduced and brought up together? I would like a rescue kitten or another breed too.
> 
> Thanks from a prospective crazy cat lady!


Hello there  Thanks for taking the time to get through our Meezer thread :thumbup:
To answer your questions, Siamese do like company whether that's other Siamese, other cats, dogs or people - they don't seem to mind - and two kittens is definitely a good idea if you're out all day. Generally speaking kittens from different litters or even different breeds will be fine and soon get along with one another. Introducing them when they are young is far easier than introducing a kitten to an adult cat or introducing two adult cats.
Hope you are able to find room in your life for a Meezer or two before too long :thumbup:


----------



## korrok

greencoffeepot said:


> Hi all, slightly ridiculously, given the length, I have just spent the last few days working through this entire thread! :thumbup:
> 
> So many gorgeous cats, I am well and truly smitten! I don't have any at the moment unfortunately, although my MIL does have a gorgeous pair of rescue moggies. I would very much like some beautiful meezers in my life when my circumstances allow!
> 
> I also have a few questions: As meezers are so attentive, do they cope ok with being left all day if you are out at work? It seems like a pair of kittens might be the best way around any loneliness/boredom? Along with that, could two kittens from different litters be introduced and brought up together? I would like a rescue kitten or another breed too.
> 
> Thanks from a prospective crazy cat lady!


I would definitely recommend a pair. I am home all day every day and mine are still very needy! When I was looking at kittens lately, almost all breeders - certainly in this country - would not sell unless there was already a cat in the household, or the buyer was taking a pair.

In other news

"Hey human, give me that camera."










_*Cat selfie time*_


----------



## greencoffeepot

Thanks for the replies! I so wish I could have a pair in my life now, just don't think it will be possible for a while as I am studying for a PhD and live in rented accommodation. I'll have to keep returning here for my fix of meezer beauty!


----------



## gorgeous

I read through this thread too and just knew I had to have one...and I can certainly see the attraction for this wonderful breed....


----------



## MollyMilo

greencoffeepot said:


> Hi all, slightly ridiculously, given the length, I have just spent the last few days working through this entire thread! :thumbup:
> 
> So many gorgeous cats, I am well and truly smitten! I don't have any at the moment unfortunately, although my MIL does have a gorgeous pair of rescue moggies. I would very much like some beautiful meezers in my life when my circumstances allow!
> 
> I also have a few questions: As meezers are so attentive, do they cope ok with being left all day if you are out at work? It seems like a pair of kittens might be the best way around any loneliness/boredom? Along with that, could two kittens from different litters be introduced and brought up together? I would like a rescue kitten or another breed too.
> 
> Thanks from a prospective crazy cat lady!


Welcome to our tiny little thread 

I look forward to watching this space for when you find your very own meezer or two! :thumbup:


----------



## greencoffeepot

Thanks for the welcomes! Hoping this image works; would you say this guy is a siamese? Met him on a wall in Bath, was very friendly and what got me to googling siamese, and led me to here. He seemed so lovely


----------



## lymorelynn

greencoffeepot said:


> Thanks for the welcomes! Hoping this image works; would you say this guy is a siamese? Met him on a wall in Bath, was very friendly and what got me to googling siamese, and led me to here. He seemed so lovely


If he is Siamese he is an old style 'applehead' type. It's possible that he's a colourpoint Tonkinese or maybe even a BSH colourpoint. Lovely cat though


----------



## Ringypie

Parsnip just wanted to check in and say good morning to everyone!


----------



## Aurelie

greencoffeepot said:


> Thanks for the welcomes! Hoping this image works; would you say this guy is a siamese? Met him on a wall in Bath, was very friendly and what got me to googling siamese, and led me to here. He seemed so lovely


Welcome - I'm impressed that you have been through the whole thread - that must have taken a while 

I think that beautiful cat on the wall is a traditional, apple head siamese - is it me or is he also a tiny bit boss eyed?


----------



## Aurelie

Ringypie said:


> Parsnip just wanted to check in and say good morning to everyone!
> 
> View attachment 130822


Morning Parsnip!


----------



## Lunabuma

Ziggy didn't want the tree to be taken down.

He looks so little and cute!










The you see from the top what a big sausage he is


----------



## korrok

Shanti, clearly evolving (or doing a t-rex impression)










But just as cute as ever.


----------



## Ringypie

He looks a lot like my darling departed Pasha, cross eyed Flint's brother









They are both of Siamese origins but not pure bred and definitely not pedigree!


----------



## greencoffeepot

Aurelie said:


> Welcome - I'm impressed that you have been through the whole thread - that must have taken a while
> 
> I think that beautiful cat on the wall is a traditional, apple head siamese - is it me or is he also a tiny bit boss eyed?


Haha yeah got addicted early on and nothing better to do with my time this week!

I think maybe that is an unflattering pic, his eyes looked normal, very blue in real life too.


----------



## oliviarussian

Ringypie said:


> Parsnip just wanted to check in and say good morning to everyone!
> 
> View attachment 130822


Morning handsome x :001_wub:


----------



## greencoffeepot

Ringypie said:


> Parsnip just wanted to check in and say good morning to everyone!
> 
> I love Parsnip! Brilliant name too :thumbup:


----------



## Aurelie

greencoffeepot said:


> Haha yeah got addicted early on and nothing better to do with my time this week!
> 
> I think maybe that is an unflattering pic, his eyes looked normal, very blue in real life too.


It wasn't a criticism, I know it is no longer allowed in the breed standard but a boss eyed siamese is all the more charming for it in my opinion - a bit like a physical indication of the total barminess of their character


----------



## Ringypie

Aurelie said:


> It wasn't a criticism, I know it is no longer allowed in the breed standard but a boss eyed siamese is all the more charming for it in my opinion - a bit like a physical indication of the total barminess of their character


Oh dear this talk of boss eyedness....

I just can't resist......


----------



## oliviarussian

Ringypie said:


> Oh dear this talk of boss eyedness....
> 
> I just can't resist......
> 
> View attachment 130865


I thought that might flush Flint out!!!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MollyMilo

On my home from work Treated myself to a chicken burger last night and Millie helped herself to the left over chips


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> On my home from work Treated myself to a chicken burger last night and Millie helped herself to the left over chips


I have never known such terrible food thieves as Siamese! I woke up a few nights ago because Bruno was trying desperately to get into a bag of leftover Christmas presents in the bedroom. It turned out that the little git could smell Amaretti biscuits and wanted in - when I tested this theory at god-knows-what-0'clock in the morning he nearly brained himself trying to get into the box!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> I have never known such terrible food thieves as Siamese! I woke up a few nights ago because Bruno was trying desperately to get into a bag of leftover Christmas presents in the bedroom. It turned out that the little git could smell Amaretti biscuits and wanted in - when I tested this theory at god-knows-what-0'clock in the morning he nearly brained himself trying to get into the box!


Ooooh I don't blame him! Yummy


----------



## korrok

Aurelie said:


> I have never known such terrible food thieves as Siamese! I woke up a few nights ago because Bruno was trying desperately to get into a bag of leftover Christmas presents in the bedroom. It turned out that the little git could smell Amaretti biscuits and wanted in - when I tested this theory at god-knows-what-0'clock in the morning he nearly brained himself trying to get into the box!


Teemo is our food thief extrordinaire. Even when we had to have my OH's parents watch them for a couple of days - and you can imagine Teemo hid almost the whole time since he is terrified of other people - one of the only times they saw him emerge was when he snuck by them eating at the table to jump on the kitchen worktop and try to make off with half a ham (his favourite).

He does harass me when I'm eating as well but I'm trying to train him out of it! I hasten to add it's obvious he's not doing it because he needs a feed - he'll often have food in the bowl and he only comes over if it's something that smells interesting to him (basically, anything meaty or spicy!). He's a greedy wee sausage.


----------



## Aurelie

korrok said:


> Teemo is our food thief extrordinaire. Even when we had to have my OH's parents watch them for a couple of days - and you can imagine Teemo hid almost the whole time since he is terrified of other people - one of the only times they saw him emerge was when he snuck by them eating at the table to jump on the kitchen worktop and try to make off with half a ham (his favourite).
> 
> He does harass me when I'm eating as well but I'm trying to train him out of it! I hasten to add it's obvious he's not doing it because he needs a feed - he'll often have food in the bowl and he only comes over if it's something that smells interesting to him (basically, anything meaty or spicy!). He's a greedy wee sausage.


Bruno does this too - I have been blowing in his face when he jumps on the table at mealtimes to break the habit.

I bet Teemo looked a sight trying to drag half a ham off the side :lol:


----------



## cinder

I think Millie, Bruno and Teemo may be my spirit animals.

Our Siamese boy who loved lottery tickets also liked to kill chips. I think he was a bit special.


----------



## Aurelie

cinder said:


> I think Millie, Bruno and Teemo may be my spirit animals.
> 
> Our Siamese boy who loved lottery tickets also liked to kill chips. I think he was a bit special.


I'll drop him round!


----------



## cinder

Aurelie said:


> I'll drop him round!


You might not get him back 

Also, I polished off the amaretti biscuits this morning so I don't think he'd be very happy.


----------



## Ringypie

It's funny - Parsnip is really not fussed about human food - even if we have fish and chips or a roast. However if he hears a yogurt being opened he's there like a chocolatey streak of lightning.


----------



## korrok

The one I always let the greedy Teem smell is chocolate, which of course he wants to investigate just to make sure it's not bacon in disguise or anything. Every time it makes him instantly wretch. :lol: I'm hoping at some point this will mentally translate into "maybe I shouldn't shove my face into anything she's eating" but I doubt it. Mostly I do the thing with blowing on his face which even then only sometimes works now!


----------



## lymorelynn

My Rosie used to do that with chocolate! Wine too  She could never resist sniffing a wine cork even though the reaction was always the same :huh:
Pasha doesn't bother about human food but I think Mai Tai would tear you limb from limb for a prawn


----------



## cinder

I had a very exciting email from the breeder earlier today! There's always one who just has to make a funny face in the family photo :


----------



## gorgeous

cinder said:


> I had a very exciting email from the breeder earlier today! There's always one who just has to make a funny face in the family photo :


They are gorgeous kitties Cinder...:001_tt1: When are you collecting your babies?

Blissa today has discovered the fun of kids bath time. Firstly she walked around the bath batting bubbles the kids blew for her...

She then spent 10 mins batting the light pulley...the kids were laughing their heeds off!

Tomorrow must get some pics...


----------



## cinder

gorgeous said:


> They are gorgeous kitties Cinder...:001_tt1: When are you collecting your babies?


8th February  Going to see them again on 19th January though!

Blissa sounds like such a character. I wouldn't like to see the reaction, however, when she falls in the bath


----------



## Aurelie

cinder said:


> I had a very exciting email from the breeder earlier today! There's always one who just has to make a funny face in the family photo :


I love him! :001_tt1:


----------



## lymorelynn

Love that cheeky little face Cinder


----------



## lymorelynn

Wishing Millie good luck for her spay tomorrow and hope you aren't awake all night worrying about her MM 

And fingers crossed for Pasha tomorrow - she is off to visit her lovely boyfriend in Somerset


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Wishing Millie good luck for her spay tomorrow and hope you aren't awake all night worrying about her MM
> 
> And fingers crossed for Pasha tomorrow - she is off to visit her lovely boyfriend in Somerset


Thanks Lynn I feel sick with worry!

good luck pasha!! Same boyfriend as last time Lynn? Choc point? 
Exciting!!!


----------



## MollyMilo

cinder said:


> I had a very exciting email from the breeder earlier today! There's always one who just has to make a funny face in the family photo :


Those boys are soo cute cinder!! :001_tt1:


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> Wishing Millie good luck for her spay tomorrow and hope you aren't awake all night worrying about her MM
> 
> And fingers crossed for Pasha tomorrow - she is off to visit her lovely boyfriend in Somerset


Enjoy your stay on the love boat Pasha!


----------



## Aurelie

There is going to be a new furry little arrival in our household later in the year....


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Thanks Lynn I feel sick with worry!
> 
> good luck pasha!! Same boyfriend as last time Lynn? Choc point?
> Exciting!!!


Potentially the same boy though I have the choice of her other boy too - will go by the stud owner's recommendation  The other boy is older and is seal carrying blue and chocolate, more traditional looking too.


----------



## lymorelynn

Aurelie said:


> There is going to be a new furry little arrival in our household later in the year....


Woo hoo!! Details? Is it a kitty or the puppy your husband wants?


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> There is going to be a new furry little arrival in our household later in the year....


Are you getting your tonk??


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> Woo hoo!! Details? Is it a kitty or the puppy your husband wants?





MollyMilo said:


> Are you getting your tonk??


There will be no Tonk on the horizon for some time i'm afraid - it's my husbands turn in the pet spotlight so it will be a puppy. Am actually quite excited and have been practice dog walking with my sisters and their dogs. Nancy will be disgusted, Bruno will be delighted.


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Woo hoo!! Details? Is it a kitty or the puppy your husband wants?


Ooh puppies are fantastic!! They just don't fit my lifestyle at all so I make do with dog like cats


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> Potentially the same boy though I have the choice of her other boy too - will go by the stud owner's recommendation  The other boy is older and is seal carrying blue and chocolate, more traditional looking too.


Oooh a lovely seal :001_tt1:


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> There will be no Tonk on the horizon for some time i'm afraid - it's my husbands turn in the pet spotlight so it will be a puppy. Am actually quite excited and have been practice dog walking with my sisters and their dogs. Nancy will be disgusted, Bruno will be delighted.


Oh she will love the puppy! How fantastic Aurelie :001_tt1:


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Ooh puppies are fantastic!! They just don't fit my lifestyle at all so I make do with dog like cats


They are strangely dog-like aren't they?!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> They are strangely dog-like aren't they?!


Yes  excuse me whilst I just throw Millie's stuff toy across the room for her to drop on my lap .. once last time


----------



## lymorelynn

I've been watching your posts in the dog section Aurelie - are you going for a Spaniel? Must admit that I'm not the greatest dog lover (understatement ) but I quite fell for my step son's Cocker Spaniel at Christmas :001_wub: My neighbours have a Springer which is very energetic


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Yes  excuse me whilst I just throw Millie's stuff toy across the room for her to drop on my lap .. once last time


I am trying to get Bruno to drop the pipe cleaner in my hand when he wants to play fetch - it's a bit hit and miss at the moment


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> I am trying to get Bruno to drop the pipe cleaner in my hand when he wants to play fetch - it's a bit hit and miss at the moment


Aww bless him!

The trick is to pretend to ignore them 

He'll suddenly realise that you can only throw it again, if in reach


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> I've been watching your posts in the dog section Aurelie - are you going for a Spaniel? Must admit that I'm not the greatest dog lover (understatement ) but I quite fell for my step son's Cocker Spaniel at Christmas :001_wub: My neighbours have a Springer which is very energetic


I favoured the Cocker and my husband likes the Welsh - I will give him the final say but to be honest after some online research I like both equally. I'll need some new wellies


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> I favoured the Cocker and my husband likes the Welsh - I will give him the final say but to be honest after some online research I like both equally. I'll need some new wellies


I need to venture into dog chat


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> I need to venture into dog chat


I did have to pluck up the courage to post there for the first time - I only know about cats


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> I favoured the Cocker and my husband likes the Welsh - I will give him the final say but to be honest after some online research I like both equally. I'll need some new wellies


I know nothing about dogs 

Is the cavalier King Charles spaniel on the list? Such a regal name and so cute. 
Yes that would be my choice :001_tt1:


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> I know nothing about dogs
> 
> Is the cavalier King Charles spaniel on the list? Such a regal name and so cute.
> Yes that would be my choice :001_tt1:


They aren't, we had two as children and they were very sweet but my husband is 6'5 and has deemed them too small.

Have you seen MontyMaudes? :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> They aren't, we had two as children and they were very sweet but my husband is 6'5 and has deemed them too small.
> 
> Have you seen MontyMaudes? :001_wub:


Goodness me he needs a Great Dane 

Hector is so cute


----------



## MollyMilo

5am morning of Millie's OP and all is well two cats curled up peacefully under the duvet with slave.
Milo stretches, trots down the stairs to the kitchen ( I'm thinking uh oh) up he comes ...
Sits at the doorway and screams what to me sounded like this..


SLAVE, WHAT IS THE MEANING OF THIS?? I went into the kitchen, and there is NOTHING TO EAT!! Get out of bed this instant and remedy it!

I did, gave him a sneaky bowl of chicken gourmet with some treats for pudding and played fetch with Millie in the front room.

Back to bed we go...


----------



## MollyMilo

I was so worried about my little girl, how could they forget to call me 

Millie is very very quiet, still puring and seems happy but quiet.
Her scar is bigger than Molly's, but that is because of the big uterus! What on earth is that all about? 

I'm so relieved it's over meezer thread xx


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I was so worried about my little girl, how could they forget to call me
> 
> Millie is very very quiet, still puring and seems happy but quiet.
> Her scar is bigger than Molly's, but that is because of the big uterus! What on earth is that all about?
> 
> I'm so relieved it's over meezer thread xx


Aww bless Millie. So glad she is home safe and sound. She is probably still a bit groggy from her anaesthetic. After a good nights sleep she will bounce back.


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> I was so worried about my little girl, how could they forget to call me
> 
> Millie is very very quiet, still puring and seems happy but quiet.
> Her scar is bigger than Molly's, but that is because of the big uterus! What on earth is that all about?
> 
> I'm so relieved it's over meezer thread xx


Maybe she had the capacity to have record breaking litters of 15 kittens 

Glad your little poppet is ok, and Milo has his best friend back


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Maybe she had the capacity to have record breaking litters of 15 kittens
> 
> Glad your little poppet is ok, and Milo has his best friend back


Oh my 15! 

Well, She was one of 9 

Here she is


----------



## lymorelynn

Aww - she looks all sweet and tiny there :001_wub: Hope she's being a good girl and not trying to nibble those stitches


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Aww - she looks all sweet and tiny there :001_wub: Hope she's being a good girl and not trying to nibble those stitches


I've just watched her groom herself, and she cleaned the Area all around but never touched the stitches x

Which boy did pasha choose?


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Oh my 15!
> 
> Well, She was one of 9
> 
> Here she is


She does have a beautiful little face :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> She does have a beautiful little face :001_wub:


As does your amazingly handsome Bruno and gorgeous Nancy! :001_wub:

I do think if I saw a meezer in the street I could tell boy or girl by just looking from the front


----------



## lymorelynn

Pasha is with her lovely chocolate friend  - she didn't have wait to go into her own 'room' little madam  We nearly didn't make it though - about to leave this morning and there was an almighty thunderstorm with hail too :yikes: Passed quite a few flooded fields but fortunately the roads weren't too bad.
Oh and had a MiMi picture today too  - she's the one nearest to her mum


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> As does your amazingly handsome Bruno and gorgeous Nancy! :001_wub:
> 
> I do think if I saw a meezer in the street I could tell boy or girl by just looking from the front


We should do a head on comparison with Millie and Bruno - I think it would be easy to tell - she is softer looking and I think quite girly, whereas Bruno and Milo look slightly comedic, as though they are permanently about to topple off of the sofa


----------



## cinder

So glad Millie is home and well!

And Lynn, that photo is adorable


----------



## MollyMilo

Oh Lynn I can't wait until the 28th!! :001_wub: that photo is :001_wub::001_wub:

Aurelie I agree the two of them are our chocolate comedians  I think it's the ears


----------



## Aurelie

Is it the 28th of this month?


----------



## JordanRose

I'm back Meezer thread! 

Had a wonderful time visiting the family in Whitby- missed my Spooks loads but he's eaten well and been 'fairly sociable' while I was away.

However, he has been looking for me the whole time and howling like a banshee :lol:

When I got home he was honking, wailing, croaking- you name it- and rolling round manically. He couldn't control his happiness and I must admit, I cried a little happy tear 

He's not left me alone all night and is purring like an engine, which isn't usual for him. Home sweet home :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

Aurelie said:


> Is it the 28th of this month?


Yes :yesnod:


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Is it the 28th of this month?


Yes!!! Exciting oh I love new babies coming home :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> I'm back Meezer thread!
> 
> Had a wonderful time visiting the family in Whitby- missed my Spooks loads but he's eaten well and been 'fairly sociable' while I was away.
> 
> However, he has been looking for me the whole time and howling like a banshee :lol:
> 
> When I got home he was honking, wailing, croaking- you name it- and rolling round manically. He couldn't control his happiness and I must admit, I cried a little happy tear
> 
> He's not left me alone all night and is purring like an engine, which isn't usual for him. Home sweet home :001_wub:


Welcome home Jordan!! I think someone needs to treat themselves to a smartphone 

See spooks still lived you!! So happy that spooks was a bit socialable too!


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> Yes :yesnod:


Oh good - now there is something to like about January


----------



## moggiemum

roll on the end of january

millie is a good girl , and very cute

spooks did survive


----------



## Ringypie

So glad Millie's op went ok!!

Parsnip must have been feeling the cold today, here he is pulling up his blanky!


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> So glad Millie's op went ok!!
> 
> Parsnip must have been feeling the cold today, here he is pulling up his blanky!
> 
> View attachment 131069


Tucking himself in :001_tt1:


----------



## MollyMilo

Millie is being well looked after :001_wub:


----------



## cinder

:001_wub:

Those are such lovely photos. Milo is such a good big brother.


----------



## MollyMilo

cinder said:


> :001_wub:
> 
> Those are such lovely photos. Milo is such a good big brother.


Oh he is cinder.

When Millie goes off on a coughing fit, he jumps down next to her with his own neck extended looking so concerned.


----------



## oliviarussian

MollyMilo said:


> Oh he is cinder.
> 
> When Millie goes off on a coughing fit, he jumps down next to her with his own neck extended looking so concerned.


What a beautiful relationship they have :001_wub: Those photos are heart melting!


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Millie is being well looked after :001_wub:


Just purrfect :001_wub:


----------



## Ringypie

Wonderful pics! What lovely cuddles


----------



## may

Some pictures of my cats I hope you like them 
1 siamese is never enough


----------



## moggiemum

hi may and welcome , give me chocolate i want chocolate  beautiful , thanks for sharing 

oops sorry i thought you were a newbie i didn't recognise name


----------



## lymorelynn

may said:


> Some pictures of my cats I hope you like them
> 1 siamese is never enough


hello May - haven't seen you around for a while  It's always lovely to see pictures of your gorgeous cats :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

may said:


> Some pictures of my cats I hope you like them
> 1 siamese is never enough


Welcome to our thread may!

Your cats are stunning, I love rags!! I'm always on your website looking a her :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## curlywurlydee

may said:


> Some pictures of my cats I hope you like them
> 1 siamese is never enough


Your cats and kittens are lovely!!
:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## curlywurlydee

MollyMilo said:


> Millie is being well looked after :001_wub:


What a cute couple! they are adorable. Such a gorgeous pic :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

Spent a lovely hour this morning being used as a climbing post by 3 very cheeky 6 week old Havanas  and cuddled by a lovely little seal point boy who was feeling a bit off colour from his first vaccination 
Collected Pasha from stud, where she had made herself very comfortable in his bed  
Sorry no photos from this morning but I'll take some of the girls over the weekend to make up for it


----------



## Lunabuma

Havanas :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> Havanas :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


Visited my breeder friend today bad one of her male neuters is a Havana.
Gorgeous cats :001_wub: :001_wub: such a deep rich brown :001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose

If I was to add another 'pointy'- which I don't think will be fair while Spooks is around- I think I would go for a Havana. My favourite Oris :001_wub:

But then I also love the blues, lilacs, blacks and fawns. The tabbies are very special, too.

If I was to have another Meezer, I think it would have to be a seal tabby :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

I think someone is feeling better meezer friends!


----------



## moggiemum

yes millie you are the queen of your wardrobe, so glad you feeling better sweetie x


----------



## MollyMilo

moggiemum said:


> yes millie you are the queen of your wardrobe, so glad you feeling better sweetie x


Kitchen cupboards


----------



## Ringypie

What a little monkey! Glad she's feeling better.


----------



## Aurelie

Glad Millie is feeling better - she is quite the jumper to get on the kitchen cupboards! Bruno can't make it on the the kitchen sides yet!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Glad Millie is feeling better - she is quite the jumper to get on the kitchen cupboards! Bruno can't make it on the the kitchen sides yet!


Haha well, it's done in stages. Floor to chair to table to back of chair, ( big pause) leaping to kitchen side to fridge to top of cupboard :lol:

That uterus must have weighed lots, she's 2.5kg now!


----------



## curlywurlydee

Glad to see Little Millie is up and at them! 
Shes not letting a little thing like an operation get in the way of ruling the roost


----------



## oliviarussian

I've just started on my final Doreen Tovey book 'More cats in the Belfry' and it's a bit of a shock to learn Charles has died, so has Annabel and Shebalu! 

The 2 books that obviously deal with that period are out of print (Roses Round The Door & Waiting in the Wings) I know a lot of you are fans... Has anybody read them? What an earth happened?

How annoying of the publisher to not re-issue the whole series! :incazzato: and quite condescending of them to think people who have followed her story wouldn't want to read about the bad times as well as the good!


----------



## Aurelie

oliviarussian said:


> I've just started on my final Doreen Tovey book 'More cats in the Belfry' and it's a bit of a shock to learn Charles has died, so has Annabel and Shebalu!
> 
> The 2 books that obviously deal with that period are out of print (Roses Round The Door & Waiting in the Wings) I know a lot of you are fans... Has anybody read them? What an earth happened?
> 
> How annoying of the publisher to not re-issue the whole series! :incazzato: and quite condescending of them to think people who have followed her story wouldn't want to read about the bad times as well as the good!


I completely agree and ran into the same problem a couple of months ago


----------



## Aurelie

Earlier than originally planned (by a few months!) - yesterday we collected an 11 week old Springer puppy. She is bold, happy, used to cats and children, and the reason I am writing this at 4am is because I have just nipped down to take her to the loo and can't get back to sleep! In short she is wonderful, all she needs now is a name - am trying to convince husband that we should call her Betty 

The cats are fascinated, not scared although Nancy is wary and Bruno likes to stay just out of reach but close enough that he can stare at her at all times  She is in the dining room so they have to go and look for her rther than their paths crossing and the cats seem happy to carry on as normal food and cuddle wise :thumbup:


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Earlier than originally planned (by a few months!) - yesterday we collected an 11 week old Springer puppy. She is bold, happy, used to cats and children, and the reason I am writing this at 4am is because I have just nipped down to take her to the loo and can't get back to sleep! In short she is wonderful, all she needs now is a name - am trying to convince husband that we should call her Betty
> 
> The cats are fascinated, not scared although Nancy is wary and Bruno likes to stay just out of reach but close enough that he can stare at her at all times  She is in the dining room so they have to go and look for her rther than their paths crossing and the cats seem happy to carry on as normal food and cuddle wise :thumbup:


Wow no time wasted there 

Enjoy her, she's beautifull! xx


----------



## moggiemum

aww congrats Aurelie, springers are very ingelligent dogs when trained and very loyal , we had two when i was growing up , not at the same time, the female used to watch out for us kids when playing outside beautiful


----------



## lymorelynn

What a poppet :001_wub: (even if she's not a Meezer ) It's looks as if she and Bruno will be friends before too long :w00t:


----------



## gorgeous

Loving your new puppy Aurelie! I am sure pup and kitty's will be the best of friends in no time. X


----------



## curlywurlydee

Aurelie said:


> Earlier than originally planned (by a few months!) - yesterday we collected an 11 week old Springer puppy. She is bold, happy, used to cats and children, and the reason I am writing this at 4am is because I have just nipped down to take her to the loo and can't get back to sleep! In short she is wonderful, all she needs now is a name - am trying to convince husband that we should call her Betty
> 
> The cats are fascinated, not scared although Nancy is wary and Bruno likes to stay just out of reach but close enough that he can stare at her at all times  She is in the dining room so they have to go and look for her rther than their paths crossing and the cats seem happy to carry on as normal food and cuddle wise :thumbup:


Congrats on your new furbaby!! She looks gorgeous and i love the name Betty!! fingers crossed your hubby will be convinced


----------



## oggers86

What are Meezer kittens like with older cats? On their first proper meeting are they more likely to defer to the existing cats? Elsa can be a bit mean to Elise by chasing her and kittens are obviously lively. Will she be able to tell the difference between a kitten wanting to play and Elsa being mean and chasing her?

Poor Elise is a bit under the weather today so does not appreciate it!


----------



## Aurelie

An elderly relative in the family means that Betty is now Betsy  . However Bruno is hilarious, I have caught him eating her food, trying to eat her treats, he is never far away from her and they have had a little nosebump - at some point could someone let Bruno know that he is NOT a dog 

Nancy is her usual self, she doesn't seem concerned but isn't going in for bonding in quite the same style as Bruno!


----------



## Aurelie

oggers86 said:


> What are Meezer kittens like with older cats? On their first proper meeting are they more likely to defer to the existing cats? Elsa can be a bit mean to Elise by chasing her and kittens are obviously lively. Will she be able to tell the difference between a kitten wanting to play and Elsa being mean and chasing her?
> 
> Poor Elise is a bit under the weather today so does not appreciate it!


I think the only problem you might come across is the difference in energy levels. Bruno definately deferred to Nancy and Claude on first meetings.


----------



## oggers86

Aurelie said:


> I think the only problem you might come across is the difference in energy levels. Bruno definately deferred to Nancy and Claude on first meetings.


Energy levels I can deal with and it could have a positive impact on these two and get them playing.


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> An elderly relative in the family means that Betty is now Betsy  . However Bruno is hilarious, I have caught him eating her food, trying to eat her treats, he is never far away from her and they have had a little nosebump - at some point could someone let Bruno know that he is NOT a dog
> 
> Nancy is her usual self, she doesn't seem concerned but isn't going in for bonding in quite the same style as Bruno!


I can't wait to see the photo with them all in a big pile of black, white and chocolate!

Betsy Is such a cutie!!

( I keep going into dog chat!!)


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> I can't wait to see the photo with them all in a big pile of black, white and chocolate!
> 
> Betsy Is such a cutie!!
> 
> ( I keep going into dog chat!!)


How is Millie now?


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> How is Millie now?


She's getting there Aurelie! :thumbup1: Every day her coughing becomes less and less and not as Hacking. 
Back to the vets this afternoon for a post spay/coughing Check up. Ill let you know

I was thinking how horrible it must be to have stitches in your abdomen and constantly coughing


----------



## MollyMilo

Vet agrees with me that Millie is 80% better than she was. No temp and has gained weight 2.58 now! She said that I should bring her back if not 100% back to normal by end next week for more antibiotics. So let's hope she continues to improve :thumbup1:


She can now get on the kitchen sides without the climbing aides! 


Where the heck is Jordan and Spooks?


----------



## lymorelynn

So glad to hear that Millie is so much better and hope she won't need to go back :thumbup1: - it sounds as if she is okay if she can jump up onto the side


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Vet agrees with me that Millie is 80% better than she was. No temp and has gained weight 2.58 now! She said that I should bring her back if not 100% back to normal by end next week for more antibiotics. So let's hope she continues to improve :thumbup1:
> 
> She can now get on the kitchen sides without the climbing aides!
> 
> Where the heck is Jordan and Spooks?


Glad to hear she is getting better, I wondered about Jordan and Spooks this afternoon - maybe she is flat out at work?


----------



## Ringypie

Poor Millie! Glad she is on the mend.


----------



## Ringypie

Parsnip was helping hubby get the bags out to go shopping. Think he wanted to make sure he got some ham!


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> View attachment 131542
> 
> 
> Parsnip was helping hubby get the bags out to go shopping. Think he wanted to make sure he got some ham!


Thank you everyone 

parsnip such a character, I do love him!

Lynn, 10 more days?


----------



## Ringypie

He's been so happy today - I had a migraine so didn't go to work = he spent most of the day snuggled up to me on the sofa.


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> He's been so happy today - I had a migraine so didn't go to work = he spent most of the day snuggled up to me on the sofa.


Such a good boy :001_wub:


----------



## Lunabuma

I'm not that keen on Ricky Gervais ... This did make me laugh though 

Ricky Gervais' cat Ollie - YouTube


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> I'm not that keen on Ricky Gervais ... This did make me laugh though
> 
> Ricky Gervais' cat Ollie - YouTube


Aww so sweet!

Have you seen the one where JR gives Ricky Ollie on his show?


----------



## JordanRose

Aurelie said:


> Earlier than originally planned (by a few months!) - yesterday we collected an 11 week old Springer puppy. She is bold, happy, used to cats and children, and the reason I am writing this at 4am is because I have just nipped down to take her to the loo and can't get back to sleep! In short she is wonderful, all she needs now is a name - am trying to convince husband that we should call her Betty
> 
> The cats are fascinated, not scared although Nancy is wary and Bruno likes to stay just out of reach but close enough that he can stare at her at all times  She is in the dining room so they have to go and look for her rther than their paths crossing and the cats seem happy to carry on as normal food and cuddle wise :thumbup:


I'm soooooo jealous! She's lovely- and wow, you really like your high maintenance pets don't you? Springers are bonkers!!! :lol:

Hope she's settling in well!  I want a rescue staffie when the time is right, I have decided :yesnod:



MollyMilo said:


> Vet agrees with me that Millie is 80% better than she was. No temp and has gained weight 2.58 now! She said that I should bring her back if not 100% back to normal by end next week for more antibiotics. So let's hope she continues to improve :thumbup1:
> 
> She can now get on the kitchen sides without the climbing aides!
> 
> Where the heck is Jordan and Spooks?


So happy to hear Millie is improving! 

And I do apologise- I've been back at work this week and have been busy writing my personal statement to complete my Masters application. That's been sent off now so you can listen to my rambling again


----------



## Ringypie

Poor Parsnip was disturbed today when he was in the middle of cleaning his underpants!


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> Poor Parsnip was disturbed today when he was in the middle of cleaning his underpants!
> View attachment 131597


Haha do you mind!!


----------



## cinder

Oh I do love Parsnip, he's such a character!

We have three weeks to go, so went for another visit today to help us get through the last bit of waiting. I nearly died of cute. Already completely smitten.

(Bonus Bella, who has three weeks to go until she becomes a mum for the first time)


----------



## JordanRose

cinder said:


> Oh I do love Parsnip, he's such a character!
> 
> We have three weeks to go, so went for another visit today to help us get through the last bit of waiting. I nearly died of cute. Already completely smitten.
> 
> (Bonus Bella, who has three weeks to go until she becomes a mum for the first time)


Oh, they are just so gorgeous!! :001_tt1:

Bella's looking good, too- she's obviously cooking nicely there! She is so like her Mummy Mai Tai :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

cinder said:


> Oh I do love Parsnip, he's such a character!
> 
> We have three weeks to go, so went for another visit today to help us get through the last bit of waiting. I nearly died of cute. Already completely smitten.
> 
> (Bonus Bella, who has three weeks to go until she becomes a mum for the first time)


Such cuties :001_tt1: Lovely to see Bella too


----------



## cinder

Oh she's so lovely Lynn, and so good with our two. I think she's going to be a great mum.

Thanks Jordan. We can't wait for them to finally come home.


----------



## MollyMilo

cinder said:


> Oh I do love Parsnip, he's such a character!
> 
> We have three weeks to go, so went for another visit today to help us get through the last bit of waiting. I nearly died of cute. Already completely smitten.
> 
> (Bonus Bella, who has three weeks to go until she becomes a mum for the first time)


Oh they are so cute! :001_tt1: 
I bet you can't wait for them to come home now!


----------



## cinder

I am literally counting down the days.

(It's 20, just so you know  )


----------



## MollyMilo

cinder said:


> I am literally counting down the days.
> 
> (It's 20, just so you know  )


Hope it flies for you!!

Lynn too, 8! :w00t:


----------



## Aurelie

cinder said:


> I am literally counting down the days.
> 
> (It's 20, just so you know  )


How exciting - looking forward to an intro thread STUFFED with photos!


----------



## cinder

Aurelie said:


> How exciting - looking forward to an intro thread STUFFED with photos!


I promise not to disappoint!


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Hope it flies for you!!
> 
> Lynn too, 8! :w00t:


 And here's a couple of photos to keep you going :001_tt1:















Can't believe how beautiful she is :001_tt1:


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> And here's a couple of photos to keep you going :001_tt1:
> View attachment 131733
> 
> 
> View attachment 131734
> 
> Can't believe how beautiful she is :001_tt1:


Oh she is Lynn!! She is stunning :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## Aurelie

Oh Lynn - she is perfect :001_tt1:


----------



## Psygon

lymorelynn said:


> And here's a couple of photos to keep you going :001_tt1:
> View attachment 131733
> 
> 
> View attachment 131734
> 
> Can't believe how beautiful she is :001_tt1:


:001_tt1: wow, that first pic... she is totally gorgeous... she has such a contented happy look


----------



## moggiemum

aww MiMi you are beautiful , not long now 

gorgeous smile


----------



## cinder

Oh Lynn, she is scrummy! Those eyes :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Do I remember rightly that she has some 'r' in her genes? 
I love her Lynn! :001_tt1:


----------



## oliviarussian

That first photo made me gasp out loud! MeMe is absolutely STUNNING!!! :001_tt1:


----------



## oggers86

oliviarussian said:


> That first photo made me gasp out loud! MeMe is absolutely STUNNING!!! :001_tt1:


Yes she is!!!


----------



## Ringypie

Wow! Just WOW! What a stunning girl!


----------



## curlywurlydee

Oh Cinder, those Burmese babies are the cutest, im so jealous!


----------



## curlywurlydee

lymorelynn said:


> And here's a couple of photos to keep you going :001_tt1:
> View attachment 131733
> 
> 
> View attachment 131734
> 
> Can't believe how beautiful she is :001_tt1:


WoW! she is a little stunner, is she a traditional type Siamese?


----------



## oggers86

There are Meezer kitten pics being posted on my FB!! So cute and very comical with their tiny faces and huge ears. Want one now!!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

curlywurlydee said:


> WoW! she is a little stunner, is she a traditional type Siamese?


She isn't a traditional but isn't extreme either  Just what I was looking for :thumbup1: This time next week


----------



## JordanRose

lymorelynn said:


> And here's a couple of photos to keep you going :001_tt1:
> View attachment 131733
> 
> 
> View attachment 131734
> 
> Can't believe how beautiful she is :001_tt1:


How on earth have I only just seen these? Lynn, I am blown away! She's absolutely perfect :001_tt1:

And talking about perfection, here's Sir SmellyButt today


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> How on earth have I only just seen these? Lynn, I am blown away! She's absolutely perfect :001_tt1:
> 
> And talking about perfection, here's Sir SmellyButt today


Laughing my head off at his new nickname


----------



## JordanRose

Aurelie said:


> Laughing my head of at his new nickname


You'll laugh harder at the story behind it!

Got in from work, and I could hear him scraping around in the litter tray. He heard me and came running over, then he squealed, ran back to the tray and finished off his poo- silly sod had stopped half way through to come and see me!

T'was a corker, too!  :lol:


----------



## Aurelie

I bought myself and the children a Krispy Kreme doughnut today as a special treat, I put the box on the side and made myself a cup of tea so that I could eat mine before school pickup. When I turned around to get it BRUNO had opened the lid and was busily tucking into one of the doughnuts. Git.


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> You'll laugh harder at the story behind it!
> 
> Got in from work, and I could hear him scraping around in the litter tray. He heard me and came running over, then he squealed, ran back to the tray and finished off his poo- silly sod had stopped half way through to come and see me!
> 
> T'was a corker, too!  :lol:


Now that is true love :lol:


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> I bought myself and the children a Krispy Kreme doughnut today as a special treat, I put the box on the side and made myself a cup of tea so that I could eat mine before school pickup. When I turned around to get it BRUNO had opened the lid and was busily tucking into one of the doughnuts. Git.


Forgot to tell you when you were doing your siamese research..

Meezers love doughnuts! :lol:


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> You'll laugh harder at the story behind it!
> 
> Got in from work, and I could hear him scraping around in the litter tray. He heard me and came running over, then he squealed, ran back to the tray and finished off his poo- silly sod had stopped half way through to come and see me!
> 
> T'was a corker, too!  :lol:


Oh spooks!!! :lol:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Forgot to tell you when you were doing your siamese research..
> 
> Meezers love doughnuts! :lol:


They also love freshly baked home made carrot cake! Made one the other day. Put iton the kitchen top with a cloth over it..returned 5 mins later to see Blissa happily munching away!


----------



## moggiemum

i have a confession to make ,..............i think i may have been a meezer in a pastlife , .......nooooooo i dont do what spooks done but the other stories about cake .....guilty

also i feel strangley at home in this thread and i also never shut up and i am very demanding too


----------



## JordanRose

gorgeous said:


> They also love freshly baked home made carrot cake! Made one the other day. Put iton the kitchen top with a cloth over it..returned 5 mins later to see Blissa happily munching away!


Spooks goes mad for mince pies! ut:

I suppose, given their slender figures, they can justify the odd cake here and there :lol:


----------



## lymorelynn

Mine have been known to nibble the odd bit of cake too  definitely prefer sponge cakes though


----------



## gorgeous

JordanRose said:


> Spooks goes mad for mince pies! ut:
> 
> I suppose, given their slender figures, they can justify the odd cake here and there :lol:


Perhaps I should make her a cup of tea to go with it? Lol..


----------



## Psygon

gorgeous said:


> They also love freshly baked home made carrot cake! Made one the other day. Put iton the kitchen top with a cloth over it..returned 5 mins later to see Blissa happily munching away!


I think Ed must be more Siamese than Burmese in his Tonkinese genes... he likes doughnuts, banana cake and shortbread... he'll basically try and steal anything sweet... so it's either the Siamese genes or the chocolate ones!


----------



## gorgeous

Psygon said:


> I think Ed must be more Siamese than Burmese in his Tonkinese genes... he likes doughnuts, banana cake and shortbread... he'll basically try and steal anything sweet... so it's either the Siamese genes or the chocolate ones!


I have also caught Blissa with her head in my coffee cup! I think she thinks she is a cut above! Lol


----------



## Aurelie

gorgeous said:


> Perhaps I should make her a cup of tea to go with it? Lol..


Gorgeous, Bruno will also have a go at unattended tea!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Gorgeous, Bruno will also have a go at unattended tea!


I knew Millie was trouble when 
I first met her at 10 weeks she was running up to my tea and scooping some out with her paw!


----------



## Mirx3

Check it out... I got a Siamese (mix), too 

Well, in the sims 3 










I blame MM she gave me the idea to put it here.  LOL


----------



## moggiemum

adorrrrrrrrrrrrable no wonder we haven't seen much of you lately


----------



## Mirx3

moggiemum said:


> adorrrrrrrrrrrrable no wonder we haven't seen much of you lately


Now my mission is to get a real one


----------



## JordanRose

Mirx3 said:


> Check it out... I got a Siamese (mix), too
> 
> Well, in the sims 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame MM she gave me the idea to put it here.  LOL


I like the uneven points on her legs! :biggrin:

As for getting a real one- DON'T DO IT!!

You'll become obsessed and want one of every colour! :001_huh:


----------



## Mirx3

JordanRose said:


> I like the uneven points on her legs! :biggrin:
> 
> As for getting a real one- DON'T DO IT!!
> 
> You'll become obsessed and want one of every colour! :001_huh:


Too late, I am already obsessed!


----------



## curlywurlydee

My two also like a taste of the forbidden fruits, coffee, pizza, cakes, chips, corn on the cob! They are so strange 

They have been getting on so well lately. Here's a pic of Draco being groomed by Bella, he looks like he is in heaven


----------



## oliviarussian

curlywurlydee said:


> My two also like a taste of the forbidden fruits, coffee, pizza, cakes, chips, corn on the cob! They are so strange
> 
> They have been getting on so well lately. Here's a pic of Draco being groomed by Bella, he looks like he is in heaven


Your Draco is fast becoming a favourite of mine, he is so expressive!


----------



## korrok

Shanti has pretty conventional cat tastes, but Teemo has the worst ones possible. The thing that will lure him in and have him trying to steal the food from your mouth is the smell of spices or garlic.  NO TEEMO THAT CAN LITERALLY KILL YOU "but I'll die happy" :mad2:


----------



## gorgeous

Today's antics of inquisitive Blissa was to....fall in the loo! A quick dry and no harm done..lol!


----------



## curlywurlydee

oliviarussian said:


> Your Draco is fast becoming a favourite of mine, he is so expressive!


Thanks, Draco does have some great expressions. He looks right at you when he he wants something, he gives great eye contact and gives us a look that melts our hearts :001_wub:


----------



## curlywurlydee

gorgeous said:


> Today's antics of inquisitive Blissa was to....fall in the loo! A quick dry and no harm done..lol!


When we first got Draco, he would always follow anyone going into the loo. Then one day he fell in and since then hes not been that interested


----------



## curlywurlydee

Here are a couple more pics of my two being snuggle buddies! I think the cold weather has made Bella think twice about letting Draco come near her, they have made great progress from when they first met.

Everytime they cosy up together i have to grab a camera to capture it!! They just look so cute together


----------



## MollyMilo

Curly, that last photo :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## curlywurlydee

MollyMilo said:


> Curly, that last photo :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


I know, the look on Dracos face and Bellas paws......:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

curlywurlydee said:


>


That would make a lovely Valentine's Day card :001_wub:


----------



## curlywurlydee

lymorelynn said:


> That would make a lovely Valentine's Day card :001_wub:


Thats a great idea Lynn!!
:thumbup1:


----------



## JordanRose

I think this thread needs a bit of Spooks spam!


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> I think this thread needs a bit of Spooks spam!


You can't put spooks with the word spam!! 

Gorgeous man and fabulous photos Jordan xx :thumbup:


----------



## MollyMilo

Lynn, is it too early to be thinking about pink nipples?


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Lynn, is it too early to be thinking about pink nipples?


Yes it is! It's nowhere near the watershed! :lol:


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Lynn, is it too early to be thinking about pink nipples?


No sign yet but it is a little early - middle of next week maybe


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Yes it is! It's nowhere near the watershed! :lol:


Haha :lol: I'll ask again after 9! :lol:


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> No sign yet but it is a little early - middle of next week maybe


Exciting week!!! :thumbup:


----------



## oliviarussian

MollyMilo said:


> Lynn, is it too early to be thinking about pink nipples?





JordanRose said:


> Yes it is! It's nowhere near the watershed! :lol:


Perhaps Lynn should invest in 4 pairs of these for the sake of Pashas modesty!


----------



## oggers86

So I have enquired about going to visit a litter of Siamese kittens soon. I have been told they will be ready in April (13 weeks) so a visit at 9 weeks should be March. 

Not quite sure how ready we will be in April as we will only have been in the house a month but we have everything we need, we just dont have enough of it to fill a bigger house. Decorating will be done by then so it is a case of seeing if we can afford it by then and if hubby agrees to it. Trouble is he might be off in April and I had plans for it just to be me so I can have the kitten all to myself. Selfish aren't I ;-) 

If he says no its too soon then I wont go and visit, there is no way I can go and see them and not fall in love!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Everything crossed for you Oggers


----------



## oggers86

lymorelynn said:


> Everything crossed for you Oggers


Thanks! She isnt sure on colours yet but she thinks she has blue and seal boys.

It is the breeder I asked you about the other day beginning with A and ending in E.

Just need to check about insurance, do all reputable breeders provide this?


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> So I have enquired about going to visit a litter of Siamese kittens soon. I have been told they will be ready in April (13 weeks) so a visit at 9 weeks should be March.
> 
> Not quite sure how ready we will be in April as we will only have been in the house a month but we have everything we need, we just dont have enough of it to fill a bigger house. Decorating will be done by then so it is a case of seeing if we can afford it by then and if hubby agrees to it. Trouble is he might be off in April and I had plans for it just to be me so I can have the kitten all to myself. Selfish aren't I ;-)
> 
> If he says no its too soon then I wont go and visit, there is no way I can go and see them and not fall in love!!


Oh oggers this is very exciting!! :thumbup: Pm me your breeder


----------



## cinder

Eeeep, more meezer kittens! So excited for you Oggers!

Not long to go now Lynn


----------



## oggers86

cinder said:


> Eeeep, more meezer kittens! So excited for you Oggers!
> 
> Not long to go now Lynn


My head is filled with Meezer thoughts pretty much daily!!!

I am in contact with so many breeders but I am trying to keep my options open as I want a solid boy who isnt too typey. All of them come recommended by one breeder or another and it is interesting to see their lines cropping up when I research new breeders.

I had to cave and ask the breeder whose kittens I am planning to visit the price as I need to know how much to put aside, especially with April being so close. I am expecting to pay between £350-£500 for a kitten but I am curious as to why some breeders are cheaper than others? Is it a bad sign if they are cheaper than £350 or more expensive than £500 for a non active pet?


----------



## gorgeous

Ooh I am looking forward to seeing some pics of new siamese babies.....definitely will brighten up these horrible grey days! (Just dont mention if they have any blue or chocolate boys cos I might be tempted!)..


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Ooh I am looking forward to seeing some pics of new siamese babies.....definitely will brighten up these horrible grey days! (Just dont mention if they have any blue or chocolate boys cos I might be tempted!)..


Haha well they think they have blue, seal and chocolate. I am after a blue followed by seal so there is a choc boy for you ;-) That is of course if a certain someone agrees but I get a bonus from work at the end of march so that will almost pay for a kitten and its money we hadn't banked on getting so we won't miss it ;-)


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> Haha well they think they have blue, seal and chocolate. I am after a blue followed by seal so there is a choc boy for you ;-) That is of course if a certain someone agrees but I get a bonus from work at the end of march so that will almost pay for a kitten and its money we hadn't banked on getting so we won't miss it ;-)


Hee hee...pm me the breeders details if you dont mind please...

Does the OH get a choice? Lol..


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Hee hee...pm me the breeders details if you dont mind please...
> 
> Does the OH get a choice? Lol..


Not if I have anything to do with it. April is sooner than I had planned I have to admit but there is no major reason why it wont work. We do have a wedding reception to attend mid May but as it is local to my mum we will stay at hers and if we had a kitten take him with us. He would be fine in one room for the 6 hours we would be out. These two will stay here as they are old enough to be left ivernight. If they turn out not to be right for us then it looks like there will be a few litters in June for us to pick from.

Will pm you the name now.


----------



## lymorelynn

oggers86 said:


> My head is filled with Meezer thoughts pretty much daily!!!
> 
> I am in contact with so many breeders but I am trying to keep my options open as I want a solid boy who isnt too typey. All of them come recommended by one breeder or another and it is interesting to see their lines cropping up when I research new breeders.
> 
> I had to cave and ask the breeder whose kittens I am planning to visit the price as I need to know how much to put aside, especially with April being so close. I am expecting to pay between £350-£500 for a kitten but I am curious as to why some breeders are cheaper than others? Is it a bad sign if they are cheaper than £350 or more expensive than £500 for a non active pet?


Prices do vary so much and I'm not sure why really but within those amounts is average. I would be concerned about paying a lot more or less. I would see £350 as the absolute minimum to be honest. There's nothing wrong in asking how much though I am worried if it's the first question I'm asked


----------



## lymorelynn

oggers86 said:


> Thanks! She isnt sure on colours yet but she thinks she has blue and seal boys.
> 
> It is the breeder I asked you about the other day beginning with A and ending in E.
> 
> *Just need to check about insurance, do all reputable breeders provide this?*


As far as I'm aware, yes they do as it doesn't cost a breeder anything and the insurance company (usually either Petplan or Agria) offer a small incentive to the breeder too


----------



## oggers86

lymorelynn said:


> Prices do vary so much and I'm not sure why really but within those amounts is average. I would be concerned about paying a lot more or less. I would see £350 as the absolute minimum to be honest. There's nothing wrong in asking how much though I am worried if it's the first question I'm asked


Ok thats good, I didn't want them thinking I was only wanting a cheap cat but I suppose I asked to visit before the price and told them all about me and asked them questions too.


----------



## curlywurlydee

gorgeous said:


> Ooh I am looking forward to seeing some pics of new siamese babies.....definitely will brighten up these horrible grey days! (Just dont mention if they have any blue or chocolate boys cos I might be tempted!)..


 Your wish is my Command......

see my next post!!


----------



## curlywurlydee

I would like to introduce our new fur baby Herbie! 

He is 4 weeks old at the moment born on christmas eve, and we were very lucky to be able to meet him yesterday, we have a long wait of around 9 weeks before he can come live with us, but we will be visiting him again before then.

Prepare for cuteness overload :blushing:




































with my son.









and with my eldest Daughter









and with his litter mates


----------



## oggers86

curlywurlydee said:


> I would like to introduce our new fur baby Herbie!
> 
> He is 4 weeks old at the moment born on christmas eve, and we were very lucky to be able to meet him yesterday, we have a long wait of around 9 weeks before he can come live with us, but we will be visiting him again before then.
> 
> Prepare for cuteness overload :blushing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with my eldest Daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with his litter mates


I want!! He is so cute!!!


----------



## curlywurlydee

Thanks Oggers, he is lovely and sweet and so friendly.

We are all in love with him!


----------



## oggers86

What colour is he? Who is your breeder? 

I am hoping for a blue point, will find out next week if one is available and if there is then he is mine regardless of what hubby says!!


----------



## MollyMilo

curlywurlydee said:


> Thanks Oggers, he is lovely and sweet and so friendly.
> 
> We are all in love with him!


Oh he is gorgeous!!!

Did I miss the post where you decided to get a another meezer?  yes I think I did!!!


----------



## curlywurlydee

oggers86 said:


> What colour is he? Who is your breeder?
> 
> I am hoping for a blue point, will find out next week if one is available and if there is then he is mine regardless of what hubby says!!


He is a Chocolate point, he is 1 of 3 boys, and the other two are a seal point and a possible blue point, (someone is waiting to hear if he is a blue point). Breeders are in Cambridge and begin with a V.


----------



## curlywurlydee

MollyMilo said:


> Oh he is gorgeous!!!
> 
> Did I miss the post where you decided to get a another meezer?  yes I think I did!!!


Thanks! he is so so gorgeous.

I did not post about getting a meezer, i was hoping on meeting and getting another Tonk, but that fell through.

Then this lovely litter was born on Christmas eve, and our Draco really needs someone to bounce around with (and keep him fit, as his belly is getting big :blushing So we decided to get another meezer. He will be with us first week in april which is perfect for us.


----------



## MollyMilo

curlywurlydee said:


> He is a Chocolate point, he is 1 of 3 boys, and the other two are a seal point and a possible blue point, (someone is waiting to hear if he is a blue point). Breeders are in Cambridge and begin with a V.


Be Quick oggers!

I've just peeped at him and his brothers awwww :001_wub:

Wait, this is your mum and stepdad isn't it 
Can you say Jealous overload  I'd be over for dinner a few days a week :lol:


----------



## gorgeous

Hebe is just soooo sweet curlywurlydee!

Are you sure he is a boy cos he seems too pretty?!!  . Looking forward to seeing him grow up and hear about his antics!


----------



## curlywurlydee

MollyMilo said:


> Be Quick oggers!
> 
> I've just peeped at him and his brothers awwww :001_wub:
> 
> Wait, this is your mum and stepdad isn't it
> Can you say Jealous overload  I'd be over for dinner a few days a week :lol:


That's right! It was my mums birthday yesterday so we had the purfect excuse for a visit!


----------



## curlywurlydee

gorgeous said:


> Hebe is just soooo sweet curlywurlydee!
> 
> Are you sure he is a boy cos he seems too pretty?!!  . Looking forward to seeing him grow up and hear about his antics!


 Thanks Gorgeous!
He has got such a sweet little baby face. I can't wait to see how his colour develops


----------



## MollyMilo

curlywurlydee said:


> That's right! It was my mums birthday yesterday so we had the purfect excuse for a visit!


Perfect!! I can't wait for more updates.

This thread is so exciting waiting for all these new babies


----------



## oggers86

This thread is the place to come for Meezer excitement. Nobody else is getting the excitement of a new kitten, I think they are puzzled as to why I am not having a human baby yet :-(


----------



## Aurelie

oggers86 said:


> This thread is the place to come for Meezer excitement. Nobody else is getting the excitement of a new kitten, I think they are puzzled as to why I am not having a human baby yet :-(


Just catching up with this - hooray!! How exciting Oggers :thumbup:

Hold off on the human baby for as long as you want - all those that want you to have one also like the luxury of handing it back before disappearing off for a full nights sleep!


----------



## Aurelie

Curlywurlydee - Herbie is lovely :001_tt1:


----------



## lymorelynn

curlywurlydee said:


> I would like to introduce our new fur baby Herbie!
> 
> He is 4 weeks old at the moment born on christmas eve, and we were very lucky to be able to meet him yesterday, we have a long wait of around 9 weeks before he can come live with us, but we will be visiting him again before then.
> 
> Prepare for cuteness overload :blushing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with my eldest Daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with his litter mates


Oh My Word!!!!:001_wub::001_tt1:
Herbie is a stunner, no doubt about it :001_tt1:
Have to say your daughter is very pretty too - I love her hair!


----------



## oggers86

Aurelie said:


> Just catching up with this - hooray!! How exciting Oggers :thumbup:
> 
> Hold off on the human baby for as long as you want - all those that want you to have one also like the luxury of handing it back before disappearing off for a full nights sleep!


How true! We havent even been married 6 months yet so people need to hold fire!

Plus we need to make sure we are ready to be parents by raising a kitten (thats my excuse and im sticking to it ;-) )


----------



## curlywurlydee

MollyMilo said:


> Perfect!! I can't wait for more updates.
> 
> This thread is so exciting waiting for all these new babies


Oh yea i forgot to mention my dream i had the night these babies were born! i dreamt my mum phoned me to say they had a litter of chocs and seals if i was still interested in having a new kitten. In my dream i was so excited i took two.

Then (in real life) mum and her partner came to ours on xmas day for xmas dinner and she announced the birth of the 3 wise men as she called them  and then she said they were all siamese, (the dad is a cinnamon oriental) and that they would most probably be seals or choc points or tabby points. 
So for the next few days we kept thinking about it and then decided it was fate, so phoned mum and said we would love to have another and would really like a Chocolate, at that point they thought they had 1 seal and 2 choccys. 
She sent us weekly photos of him, and then finally got to meet him yesterday. As soon as we entered the kitchen they all came running out to greet us, and he was right up front, i was expecting a little timidness at first but there was none and we agreed he would fit right in with our family. So I just wanted to meet him first and see how he was with the kids before i announced i was expecting ....... a new kitten 

I had to wait until i got home to type that lot up, would have took ages on me phone!!


----------



## curlywurlydee

oggers86 said:


> How true! We havent even been married 6 months yet so people need to hold fire!
> 
> Plus we need to make sure we are ready to be parents by raising a kitten (thats my excuse and im sticking to it ;-) )


i think raising a kitten is like having a toddler in the house, all the fun but without the nappies :thumbup:


----------



## curlywurlydee

Aurelie said:


> Curlywurlydee - Herbie is lovely :001_tt1:


Thank you! I hope when he grows up he will be as handsome as your Bruno 



lymorelynn said:


> Oh My Word!!!!:001_wub::001_tt1:
> Herbie is a stunner, no doubt about it :001_tt1:
> Have to say your daughter is very pretty too - I love her hair!


Thanks Lynn, i have to agree with you there, he is so dreamy :001_tt1:

As for the daughters hair, she gets compliments all day long, and people will come up to touch it too lol when she was a teen, she begged and begged me to let her have it relaxed (chemically straightened) but i refused her, and said when your 18. By the time she was 18 she had accepted her curly head of hair!


----------



## MollyMilo

curlywurlydee said:


> Oh yea i forgot to mention my dream i had the night these babies were born! i dreamt my mum phoned me to say they had a litter of chocs and seals if i was still interested in having a new kitten. In my dream i was so excited i took two.
> 
> Then (in real life) mum and her partner came to ours on xmas day for xmas dinner and she announced the birth of the 3 wise men as she called them  and then she said they were all siamese, (the dad is a cinnamon oriental) and that they would most probably be seals or choc points or tabby points.
> So for the next few days we kept thinking about it and then decided it was fate, so phoned mum and said we would love to have another and would really like a Chocolate, at that point they thought they had 1 seal and 2 choccys.
> She sent us weekly photos of him, and then finally got to meet him yesterday. As soon as we entered the kitchen they all came running out to greet us, and he was right up front, i was expecting a little timidness at first but there was none and we agreed he would fit right in with our family. So I just wanted to meet him first and see how he was with the kids before i announced i was expecting ....... a new kitten
> 
> I had to wait until i got home to type that lot up, would have took ages on me phone!!


Oh it was so meant to be!! 
Is he related to the gorgeous Draco? :001_wub:


----------



## curlywurlydee

MollyMilo said:


> Oh it was so meant to be!!
> Is he related to the gorgeous Draco? :001_wub:


no they are not related, Herbies mum is a seal tabby point siamese and his Dad is a Cinnamon Oriental, they make gorgeous kitties together!


----------



## moggiemum

omg he is so beautiful curlywurlyd. i love him you can not mistake that he is all boy , i love it when you can really tell from their face , ooee i do love your daughters hair also , but im afraid he steals the show


----------



## MollyMilo

curlywurlydee said:


> no they are not related, Herbies mum is a seal tabby point siamese and his Dad is a Cinnamon Oriental, they make gorgeous kitties together!


Aww Misty (Milos grandma and Millie's great grandma) is a seal tabby :001_wub:

I always find it so fascinating at what pops out!


----------



## JordanRose

Herbie's SO handsome and I love his name, too! :001_wub:


So many PFers are getting kittens  It's killing me! :cryin:


----------



## oggers86

Those of you with the Meezer type breeds, can you see yourself not ever having one?


----------



## JordanRose

oggers86 said:


> Those of you with the Meezer type breeds, can you see yourself not ever having one?


Since I've had Spooks, I can honestly say that life without a Meezer is unthinkable now!

I'll always have at least one, I reckon


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Those of you with the Meezer type breeds, can you see yourself not ever having one?


Never! The longest I've been without is the 7 yrs where I moved out to live with the boyfriend between 2002 and 2009 and even then Mai Ling and Luci were still mine just living with mum and dad.  ( same town!!)

You have one and never go back


----------



## Ringypie

oggers86 said:


> Those of you with the Meezer type breeds, can you see yourself not ever having one?


Nope although he has been a complete nuisance while I was trying to fold up a load of laundry! Purring like a tractor and trying to climb into my arms all the time.

Squeeeee loving all the new kitten news how exciting!!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Having spent a few years without a Siamese  I can say I will never be without one again. It took me several years to convince my current DH how wonderful and special they are but I think he's converted now 
And on another note ..... ONE MORE SLEEP


----------



## Ringypie

lymorelynn said:


> Having spent a few years without a Siamese  I can say I will never be without one again. It took me several years to convince my current DH how wonderful and special they are but I think he's converted now
> And on another note ..... ONE MORE SLEEP


And how are you going to manage to get any sleep with such an exciting day ahead of you?!


----------



## cinder

I'm so excited for you Lynn!

Herbie is adorable curlywurlydee :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> And how are you going to manage to get any sleep with such an exciting day ahead of you?!


No sleep for Lynn!


----------



## moggiemum

sweet dreams lynn


----------



## oggers86

Today is the day Lynn!! So exciting!!

On another note I have picked a name for my kitten whenever that may be. I am going to call him Elsworth.


----------



## Ringypie

Good luck today Lyn!!!!!


----------



## korrok

oggers86 said:


> Those of you with the Meezer type breeds, can you see yourself not ever having one?


Since I was a little girl, Siamese cats were my favourite breed. Then my best friend as an adult had one, and I fell even more in love. So when I was getting my own cats last year, I decided to get the meezer of my dreams (or two, as fortune had it) and I don't regret it one bit, they are the most amazing cats and I definitely wouldn't be without one now. I do occasionally daydream about adding a blue point to the family.


----------



## oggers86

korrok said:


> Since I was a little girl, Siamese cats were my favourite breed. Then my best friend as an adult had one, and I fell even more in love. So when I was getting my own cats last year, I decided to get the meezer of my dreams (or two, as fortune had it) and I don't regret it one bit, they are the most amazing cats and I definitely wouldn't be without one now. I do occasionally daydream about adding a blue point to the family.


Those blue points seem to win everyone over! I spoke to a breeder yesterday and she would love a blue point. I am really hoping that out of the 2 kittens ready in April one is a blue point, will find out soon..


----------



## curlywurlydee

moggiemum said:


> omg he is so beautiful curlywurlyd. i love him you can not mistake that he is all boy , i love it when you can really tell from their face , ooee i do love your daughters hair also , but im afraid he steals the show


Thanks Moggiemum, i think he is gonna be a chunky monkey, his paws look big to me!



MollyMilo said:


> Aww Misty (Milos grandma and Millie's great grandma) is a seal tabby :001_wub:
> 
> I always find it so fascinating at what pops out!


yes its so exciting. They have a cinnamon oriental who was mated with a seal point siamese, who should have her babies in the next 7 days. She could have an assortment of colours and styles, cant wait to see what pops out!



JordanRose said:


> Herbie's SO handsome and I love his name, too! :001_wub:
> 
> So many PFers are getting kittens  It's killing me! :cryin:


Thanks Jordan any luck on finding a suitable Raggie?



oggers86 said:


> Those of you with the Meezer type breeds, can you see yourself not ever having one?


Nope, they become real members of the family who are very affectionate, and they are great fun, they interact with you in a way which is more like a dog. They are addictive!!


----------



## curlywurlydee

oggers86 said:


> Today is the day Lynn!! So exciting!!
> 
> On another note I have picked a name for my kitten whenever that may be. I am going to call him Elsworth.


Love the name!

Just being nosey, which breeder are you waiting to hear from?


----------



## curlywurlydee

Excited to know if the new little Blue Girl is home yet??


----------



## oggers86

curlywurlydee said:


> Love the name!
> 
> Just being nosey, which breeder are you waiting to hear from?


Waiting to hear from Arpege in Warwickshire


----------



## curlywurlydee

oggers86 said:


> Waiting to hear from Arpege in Warwickshire


i will keep my fingers crossed for you!!

Blue points are lovely. I had a gorgeous blue boy he was so friendly and Chatty, and was really good with the kids, and an excellent baby sitter 

heres one of my fav pics of him, he is around 5 here i think, we sadly lost him when he was 8.


----------



## laura1982

curlywurlydee said:


> Thanks! he is so so gorgeous.
> 
> I did not post about getting a meezer, i was hoping on meeting and getting another Tonk, but that fell through.
> 
> Then this lovely litter was born on Christmas eve, and our Draco really needs someone to bounce around with (and keep him fit, as his belly is getting big :blushing So we decided to get another meezer. He will be with us first week in april which is perfect for us.


There is always room for a tonk next year  Loving the little guy, so cute!


----------



## curlywurlydee

laura1982 said:


> There is always room for a tonk next year  Loving the little guy, so cute!


Oh yes! I would still love another Tonk, i really love the blue minks, and i would also adore a chocolate burmese too :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:

somebody stop me lol ut:


----------



## laura1982

curlywurlydee said:


> Oh yes! I would still love another Tonk, i really love the blue minks, and i would also adore a chocolate burmese too :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:
> 
> somebody stop me lol ut:


hahaha - I would be no help stopping you in fact I would be the one encouraging you to get more hehe. I am hoping to get (and the final to add to the crazy cat lady horde then I must stop!) a tabby chocolate boy tonk but not till summer next year. A lovely lady very near to me breeds them but her new queen is only a kitten so won't even go to stud for about 12 months then it's the long wait till the kittens are born and ready to home. Isn't it just the longest time ever when you are waiting!

I can't imagine not having tonks in my life - they are fab aren't they.


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Those blue points seem to win everyone over! I spoke to a breeder yesterday and she would love a blue point. I am really hoping that out of the 2 kittens ready in April one is a blue point, will find out soon..


Blue points are very special! My first was a blue called Mai Ling. I think her photo is at the begining of this thread


----------



## Psygon

curlywurlydee said:


>


oh, wow, Herbie is so cute - I love his name! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Psygon

laura1982 said:


> hahaha - I would be no help stopping you in fact I would be the one encouraging you to get more hehe. I am hoping to get (and the final to add to the crazy cat lady horde then I must stop!) a tabby chocolate boy tonk but not till summer next year. A lovely lady very near to me breeds them but her new queen is only a kitten so won't even go to stud for about 12 months then it's the long wait till the kittens are born and ready to home. Isn't it just the longest time ever when you are waiting!
> 
> I can't imagine not having tonks in my life - they are fab aren't they.


Chocolate tabby boy tonks are the cutest and the best.. although, I may be slightly biased 










I would love another tabby tonk, I'm keeping my eyes open just incase I find a perfect one...


----------



## laura1982

Psygon said:


> Chocolate tabby boy tonks are the cutest and the best.. although, I may be slightly biased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love another tabby tonk, I'm keeping my eyes open just incase I find a perfect one...


Awwww wow I am in love - feel free to PM me your address so I can come and cat nap the little beauty!!


----------



## lymorelynn

We're home  ... I suppose you want a photo 







































She is a lovely, confident little girl and isn't bothered by either Pasha or Mai Tai and they aren't worried about her. Pasha is more curious then Mai Tai but they are both happy to leave her alone for now  She is currently on Mai Tai's favourite cushion


----------



## Aurelie

Altogether now, aaaaaaaahhhh :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Lynn she is a wee beauty - you must be thrilled to bits


----------



## Psygon

That pic of Pasha and Mai Tai checking her out in her basket is great 

Congrats on finally bringing the little cutie home :001_wub: :001_wub:

Looking forward to seeing more pics as she settles in


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> We're home  ... I suppose you want a photo
> View attachment 132295
> 
> 
> View attachment 132299
> 
> 
> View attachment 132302
> 
> 
> View attachment 132303
> 
> 
> View attachment 132304
> 
> She is a lovely, confident little girl and isn't bothered by either Pasha or Mai Tai and they aren't worried about her. Pasha is more curious then Mai Tai but they are both happy to leave her alone for now  She is currently on Mai Tai's favourite cushion


Awwww she is just just just :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: !!!

I'm Late getting ready for work now waiting for the homecoming

But it was worth it!!


----------



## moggiemum

aww girls your pics have brought tears to my eyes , tonk with baby pic :001_wub:

and lynn congrats and best wishes on your new arrival , how sweet the intros look beautiful, all happy in your home tonite :001_wub:


----------



## korrok

lymorelynn said:


> We're home  ... I suppose you want a photo
> View attachment 132295
> 
> 
> View attachment 132299
> 
> 
> View attachment 132302
> 
> 
> View attachment 132303
> 
> 
> View attachment 132304
> 
> She is a lovely, confident little girl and isn't bothered by either Pasha or Mai Tai and they aren't worried about her. Pasha is more curious then Mai Tai but they are both happy to leave her alone for now  She is currently on Mai Tai's favourite cushion


Huge congrats on your gorgeous new arrival. 



> Those blue points seem to win everyone over!


We saw a blue point kitten before we heard about Shanti and Teemo. She was absolutely GORGEOUS but the breeder was a backyard breeder with a stinking house and threw off so many bad vibes it was unbelievable...deeply unpleasant woman...was still hard not to want to take the kitten away from it, but we walked out. :/


----------



## Ringypie

How incredibly cute!!! Glad the girls aren't too concerned about a new member of the family!


----------



## curlywurlydee

laura1982 said:


> hahaha - I would be no help stopping you in fact I would be the one encouraging you to get more hehe. I am hoping to get (and the final to add to the crazy cat lady horde then I must stop!) a tabby chocolate boy tonk but not till summer next year. A lovely lady very near to me breeds them but her new queen is only a kitten so won't even go to stud for about 12 months then it's the long wait till the kittens are born and ready to home. Isn't it just the longest time ever when you are waiting!
> 
> I can't imagine not having tonks in my life - they are fab aren't they.


LOL I thought 9 weeks was along time to wait, but 12 mths?! and it always feels like the closer you get to them coming, the longer the time passes if you know what i mean! but they are worth the wait 



Psygon said:


> oh, wow, Herbie is so cute - I love his name! :001_wub: :001_wub:





Psygon said:


> Chocolate tabby boy tonks are the cutest and the best.. although, I may be slightly biased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love another tabby tonk, I'm keeping my eyes open just incase I find a perfect one...


Thank you! I have loved the name Herbie for a while now, and had wanted to call Draco it, but my girls thought Draco suited him better. So when this kitten was born it was my turn to name and I went with Herbie which i thinks suits him.

I love the pic of your tonky boy, he is just perfect! which one is he?


----------



## curlywurlydee

lymorelynn said:


> We're home  ... I suppose you want a photo
> 
> She is a lovely, confident little girl and isn't bothered by either Pasha or Mai Tai and they aren't worried about her. Pasha is more curious then Mai Tai but they are both happy to leave her alone for now  She is currently on Mai Tai's favourite cushion


WoW what a little cutie she is, she is just perfect!
I also love the first pic of your other two cats greeting her, so cute!!

Now the fun begins!!


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> We're home  ... I suppose you want a photo
> View attachment 132295
> 
> 
> View attachment 132299
> 
> 
> View attachment 132302
> 
> 
> View attachment 132303
> 
> 
> View attachment 132304
> 
> She is a lovely, confident little girl and isn't bothered by either Pasha or Mai Tai and they aren't worried about her. Pasha is more curious then Mai Tai but they are both happy to leave her alone for now  She is currently on Mai Tai's favourite cushion


Wow just wow. Mi mi is Very beautiful. Lucky you!


----------



## Psygon

curlywurlydee said:


> LOL I thought 9 weeks was along time to wait, but 12 mths?! and it always feels like the closer you get to them coming, the longer the time passes if you know what i mean! but they are worth the wait
> 
> Thank you! I have loved the name Herbie for a while now, and had wanted to call Draco it, but my girls thought Draco suited him better. So when this kitten was born it was my turn to name and I went with Herbie which i thinks suits him.
> 
> I love the pic of your tonky boy, he is just perfect! which one is he?


That one was Ed... our other tabby tonk, Darcy, is actually a girl... and I reckon that perhaps means I should post a quick pic of her so that you can see the difference 

Here is Darcy being all coy


----------



## cinder

I do love your Tonks, gorgeous cats. They have such expressive faces.


----------



## curlywurlydee

Psygon said:


> That one was Ed... our other tabby tonk, Darcy, is actually a girl... and I reckon that perhaps means I should post a quick pic of her so that you can see the difference
> 
> Here is Darcy being all coy


aww she is a beauty!

is she a choc tabby too? what colour would you like your new 'Potential' tonk to be??


----------



## rose

Curleywurley what a beautifulkitten! I thought at first he looked like a tabby point as he has little marks/stripes on his head? Do the solids have little stripes when they are small?


----------



## curlywurlydee

rose said:


> Curleywurley what a beautifulkitten! I thought at first he looked like a tabby point as he has little marks/stripes on his head? Do the solids have little stripes when they are small?


Thank you Rose 

I dont think they do have stripes, i didnt notice any on him during our visit. Heres another pic of him and he does look like he has the tabby M on his head! how strange....


----------



## rose

Oh well, if he is tabby and you don't want him, he can come and live with my Monty!! So cute!!

Here's Monty surveying the very wet garden!


----------



## rose

This is a lilac tabby girl, gorgeous!!


----------



## moggiemum

hi meezer mummies i hope you dont mind but i posted this pic in general on my beautiful images of the day thread and though i would share it here too


----------



## curlywurlydee

rose said:


> Oh well, if he is tabby and you don't want him, he can come and live with my Monty!! So cute!!
> 
> Here's Monty surveying the very wet garden!


lol we love him whether he's solid or stripey! nice try though 

and Monty is a handsome boy! is he a choc tabby?


----------



## curlywurlydee

moggiemum said:


> hi meezer mummies i hope you dont mind but i posted this pic in general on my beautiful images of the day thread and though i would share it here too


such a pretty picture!


----------



## rose

curlywurlydee said:


> lol we love him whether he's solid or stripey! nice try though
> 
> and Monty is a handsome boy! is he a choc tabby?


Yes he is a choc tabby. He is 8 months old now. I don't know much about tonkinese (except they are gorgeous!) where do they originate from, they look like a siamese Burmese cross.


----------



## curlywurlydee

rose said:


> Yes he is a choc tabby. He is 8 months old now. I don't know much about tonkinese (except they are gorgeous!) where do they originate from, they look like a siamese Burmese cross.


Monty looks a big boy for 8 months, then saying that Draco is 10 months and he is a whopper!

You are correct about Tonks, they are Half Siamese half burmese!


----------



## rose

Oh I see! I just noticed some of the solids had green eyes so assumed Burmese. Are they naughtier than siamese, noisy? My Monty only yowels when he wants me to throw a ball of paper for him, otherwise he's very quiet.


----------



## JordanRose

Lynn, I've already said it but CONGRATULATIONS! MiMi is such a beauty :001_tt1:



curlywurlydee said:


> Thank you Rose
> 
> I dont think they do have stripes, i didnt notice any on him during our visit. Heres another pic of him and he does look like he has the tabby M on his head! how strange....


My first thought was that he was a tabby, too! I guess time will tell- he's beautiful regardless :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

rose said:


> Curleywurley what a beautifulkitten! I thought at first he looked like a tabby point as he has little marks/stripes on his head? Do the solids have little stripes when they are small?


They can have ghost tabby markings as kittens 







This is Mai Tai at 4 weeks - both of her parents are tabby points


----------



## curlywurlydee

rose said:


> Oh I see! I just noticed some of the solids had green eyes so assumed Burmese. Are they naughtier than siamese, noisy? My Monty only yowels when he wants me to throw a ball of paper for him, otherwise he's very quiet.


The Tonkinese cat have 3 different coat patterns. The colour point pattern will have blue eyes like Siamese, then there's the Tonkinese or Mink coat pattern and they usually have Aqua colour eyes and then there is the Burmese coat pattern and their eyes are more Green. My Bella has a Lilac Mink/Tonkinese coat with lovely Aqua eyes.

Hope i have explained this right.

I have found the personality to be very similar to Siamese, Bella is chatty and very affectionate, she has got a bit quieter in her old age though, maybe thats because she sleeps alot more lol


----------



## curlywurlydee

lymorelynn said:


> They can have ghost tabby markings as kittens
> View attachment 132407
> 
> This is Mai Tai at 4 weeks - both of her parents are tabby points


That would make sense as his mum is also a tabby point!

What a sweet little kitty she was! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## rose

curlywurlydee said:


> The Tonkinese cat have 3 different coat patterns. The colour point pattern will have blue eyes like Siamese, then there's the Tonkinese or Mink coat pattern and they usually have Aqua colour eyes and then there is the Burmese coat pattern and their eyes are more Green. My Bella has a Lilac Mink/Tonkinese coat with lovely Aqua eyes.
> 
> Hope i have explained this right.
> 
> I have found the personality to be very similar to Siamese, Bella is chatty and very affectionate, she has got a bit quieter in her old age though, maybe thats because she sleeps alot more lol


Thank you. Very interesting ! I assume the first mating was an accident/experiment and then became a recognised Breed. Much like the labradoodles and cockerpoos although still not a recognised breed but the resulting offspring have varying coats etc.


----------



## curlywurlydee

rose said:


> Thank you. Very interesting ! I assume the first mating was an accident/experiment and then became a recognised Breed. Much like the labradoodles and cockerpoos although still not a recognised breed but the resulting offspring have varying coats etc.


You are probably right there with the mating. I know they have been recognised as a breed since the early 90's so not that long really.

Here is one my fav pics of Bella, showcasing her gorgeous eyes


Bella by curlywurlydee, on Flickr


----------



## lymorelynn

If you read the GCCF account Tonkinese have been around for a very long time and aren't the product of any accidental mating. Modern day Tonks are from a deliberate mating between Siamese and Burmese
The Tonkinese Cat


----------



## oggers86

Hmm joining Meezer groups on FB is not a good idea. I keep seeing all these pictures and I want one now!!! I keep pondering about colour, I keep thinking blue is my favourite and then I see the Seals and they are my favourite. What if I want one in every colour???


----------



## lymorelynn

oggers86 said:


> Hmm joining Meezer groups on FB is not a good idea. I keep seeing all these pictures and I want one now!!! I keep pondering about colour, I keep thinking blue is my favourite and then I see the Seals and they are my favourite. *What if I want one in every colour?*??


You see this as a problem


----------



## gorgeous

What toys do your meezers play with? Despite having a good range of cat toys Blissa loves playing with....a glove and the washing up sponge....!


----------



## oggers86

lymorelynn said:


> You see this as a problem


Me? No. Husband? Yes.

I think he might have heart failure if we had multiple Siamese!!


----------



## curlywurlydee

gorgeous said:


> What toys do your meezers play with? Despite having a good range of cat toys Blissa loves playing with....a glove and the washing up sponge....!


Draco loves sponges too, we have to keep them in the cupboard now as he drags them all around the house!

His other favourite toy is an old stuffed poodle teddy, he loves to play fetch with it!


----------



## MollyMilo

Molly always had the 'm' and stripey tail and she Was a chocolate  I think when she was tiny she only had a smudge of chocolate on her nose though. Whatever Bertie turns out to be, he is adorable!!

Bertie is so cute, can't wait to see him home with Draco and Bella! :001_wub: 


Lynn how is MiMi settling in  yes, Im after more photos


----------



## curlywurlydee

Here is a video made last night of Draco with his fav toy 

[youtube_browser]7_MdX0Pn2Co[/youtube_browser]


----------



## curlywurlydee

MollyMilo said:


> Molly always had the 'm' and stripey tail and she Was a chocolate  I think when she was tiny she only had a smudge of chocolate on her nose though. Whatever Bertie turns out to be, he is adorable!!
> 
> Bertie is so cute, can't wait to see him home with Draco and Bella! :001_wub:
> 
> Lynn how is MiMi settling in  yes, Im after more photos


Aww does Molly have some Tabby points in her ped?

Herbie (not Bertie lol) has a tiny smudge on his nose at the moment, im looking forward to seeing it slowly spread over his face in the coming weeks!

and i too would love to see more MIMI pics :thumbsup:


----------



## lymorelynn

I have MiMi photos to upload from my camera  Will do them later but hoping to get some of the girls together first


----------



## MollyMilo

curlywurlydee said:


> Here is a video made last night of Draco with his fav toy
> 
> [youtube_browser]7_MdX0Pn2Co[/youtube_browser]


Clever boy!!

Millie loves me to throw her toys from my bedroom or bathroom so they go over the banister and she goes charging down the stairs before it reaches the bottom!
She then races back up with it!

It's the strangest thing as they are the exact same toys Molly played with and she loved the same game!! It's eerie sometimes, how similar these two are


----------



## MollyMilo

curlywurlydee said:


> Aww does Molly have some Tabby points in her ped?
> 
> Herbie (not Bertie lol) has a tiny smudge on his nose at the moment, im looking forward to seeing it slowly spread over his face in the coming weeks!
> 
> and i too would love to see more MIMI pics :thumbsup:


Molly was the only solid in her litter her mum was choc tabby, grandma seal tabby and her brother Milo lilac tabby!

Millie has a choc brother but all her other siblings tabbies  both her parents tabbies this is why she was such a surprise down in Norfolk! 
You just never know


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> I have MiMi photos to upload from my camera  Will do them later but hoping to get some of the girls together first


Looking forward Lynn!

Are the girls getting used to her?


----------



## curlywurlydee

lymorelynn said:


> If you read the GCCF account Tonkinese have been around for a very long time and aren't the product of any accidental mating. Modern day Tonks are from a deliberate mating between Siamese and Burmese
> The Tonkinese Cat


thanks for that link Lynn, it was really informative. :thumbsup:


----------



## oggers86

I have just been asked if I am ready for a kitten now as there is a blue boy available. Sadly I have to say no as we dont have the money, the house or anything as yet but my whole being is screaming yes!!!!

Booo.


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Looking forward Lynn!
> 
> Are the girls getting used to her?


She will sit with Pasha and Mai Tai has given her a wash while she was asleep  She still growls at Mai Tai and Mai Tai hisses back though


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> She will sit with Pasha and Mai Tai has given her a wash while she was asleep  She still growls at Mai Tai and Mai Tai hisses back though


Ooh she sounds like a Bossy little madam!! Love her


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> I have just been asked if I am ready for a kitten now as there is a blue boy available. Sadly I have to say no as we dont have the money, the house or anything as yet but my whole being is screaming yes!!!!
> 
> Booo.


No harm in taking a little peep at him :devil:

Take photos


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> No harm in taking a little peep at him :devil:
> 
> Take photos


Lol no peeping or I will want to bring him home. Not long until March though when we can officially go and have a peep. If we reserve one I am going to be asking all kinds of questions! It's been a long time since I had a kitten and I need to know what they can and can't do (ceiling cat trees, clay clumping etc)


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Lol no peeping or I will want to bring him home. Not long until March though when we can officially go and have a peep. If we reserve one I am going to be asking all kinds of questions! It's been a long time since I had a kitten and I need to know what they can and can't do (ceiling cat trees, clay clumping etc)


Um hello 

We are the SIAMESE/ORI/meeze/neese thread! If we can't answer your questions then there is no hope for us :lol:


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Um hello
> 
> We are the SIAMESE/ORI/meeze/neese thread! If we can't answer your questions then there is no hope for us :lol:


Ok so can 3 month old kittens use clumping clay and is it safe to let them use ceiling cat trees?


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Ok so can 3 month old kittens use clumping clay and is it safe to let them use ceiling cat trees?


I haven't got a ceiling cat tree but I think with supervision at first should be ok 
He'll be climbing your curtains anyway 

Clumping litter is fine I use worlds best as oko was good but a bit under my feet


----------



## lymorelynn

oggers86 said:


> Ok so can 3 month old kittens use clumping clay and is it safe to let them use ceiling cat trees?


I wouldn't use a clay based litter at all - have a look at plant fibre types like Oko or Worlds Best. Young kittens need supervision on very high cat trees though as MM says a kitten will probably up your curtains any way 
And now some photos :thumbsup:
Daddy's girl








Playtime
















MiMi and Pasha


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> I wouldn't use a clay based litter at all - have a look at plant fibre types like Oko or Worlds Best. Young kittens need supervision on very high cat trees though as MM says a kitten will probably up your curtains any way
> And now some photos :thumbsup:
> Daddy's girl
> View attachment 132457
> 
> 
> Playtime
> View attachment 132458
> 
> 
> View attachment 132459
> 
> 
> MiMi and Pasha
> View attachment 132460


Aww those are gorgeous photos :001_wub: 
MiMi looks very pleased with new home and salves


----------



## oggers86

lymorelynn said:


> I wouldn't use a clay based litter at all - have a look at plant fibre types like Oko or Worlds Best. Young kittens need supervision on very high cat trees though as MM says a kitten will probably up your curtains any way
> And now some photos :thumbsup:
> Daddy's girl
> View attachment 132457
> 
> 
> Playtime
> View attachment 132458
> 
> 
> View attachment 132459
> 
> 
> MiMi and Pasha
> View attachment 132460


Ok il stay away from clay and try the wood based porta pone (cheaper than WB, dont get on with oko) I think I will end up trying all of the litters on Zooplus!!

How much room does a kitten need? Im just thinking of ways to keep him away from the girls whilst I am at work. The choice are his safe room (small bedroom) the lounge/dining room (big cat tree in there) or somehow blocking off the whole of the upstairs. How do you go about fitting a door at the bottom of the stairs in a way that can be rectified when its not needed and cheaply?


----------



## lymorelynn

oggers86 said:


> Ok il stay away from clay and try the wood based porta pone (cheaper than WB, dont get on with oko) I think I will end up trying all of the litters on Zooplus!!
> 
> How much room does a kitten need? Im just thinking of ways to keep him away from the girls whilst I am at work. The choice are his safe room (small bedroom) the lounge/dining room (big cat tree in there) or somehow blocking off the whole of the upstairs. How do you go about fitting a door at the bottom of the stairs in a way that can be rectified when its not needed and cheaply?


The safe room will be fine so long as there's room for litter tray, food & water, a few toys and somewhere to sleep. Chances are he'll sleep most of the time anyway - and if he's anything like the majority of Siamese that I know he will integrate himself into the family very quickly and not need a safe room for long


----------



## moggiemum

aww gorgeous pics lynn , MiMi looks so tiny on daddy :001_wub:

i love you siamese cat cushion too  oooeee i want to make so many things


----------



## MollyMilo

Just sharing my lovely big man Milo :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## oliviarussian

I'm going to have to stop coming on this Siamese thread, these beautiful Meezer pics are driving me CRAZY!!!!!!!!! It's like having an itch that I can't scratch!!! :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Psygon

curlywurlydee said:


> aww she is a beauty!
> 
> is she a choc tabby too? what colour would you like your new 'Potential' tonk to be??


Darcy is a brown tabby, sometimes hard to tell in the pictures but she is a lot darker than her brother, and her stripes more defined 

I'm not sure what colour... well maybe a lilac or a blue tabby tonk


----------



## Psygon

MollyMilo said:


> Just sharing my lovely big man Milo :001_wub: :001_wub:


Milo is looking super handsome :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

oliviarussian said:


> I'm going to have to stop coming on this Siamese thread, these beautiful Meezer pics are driving me CRAZY!!!!!!!!! It's like having an itch that I can't scratch!!! :001_rolleyes:


Scratch that itch!! :devil:


----------



## Psygon

lymorelynn said:


> a kitten will probably up your curtains any way


Not just kittens either... the Tonks still climb our curtains daily. Hooray for cheap curtains! 


> And now some photos :thumbsup:
> Daddy's girl
> View attachment 132457
> 
> 
> Playtime
> View attachment 132458
> 
> 
> View attachment 132459
> 
> 
> MiMi and Pasha
> View attachment 132460


MiMi looks to be settled right in already... ruling the roost, and pinching all the best seats


----------



## MollyMilo

Psygon said:


> Milo is looking super handsome :001_wub:


Thank you 

I think he's all grown up now at 2 yrs! Big thick neck and big thick tum  
Oh I love him so :001_wub:


----------



## oliviarussian

MollyMilo said:


> Scratch that itch!! :devil:


If only....am at my limit I'm afraid, just no more room at the inn!! 



MollyMilo said:


> I think he's all grown up now at 2 yrs! Big thick neck and big thick tum
> Oh I love him so :001_wub:


He does look really solid.... beautiful lad :001_wub:


----------



## curlywurlydee

MollyMilo said:


> Just sharing my lovely big man Milo :001_wub: :001_wub:


Oh he is lovely, his colouring is gorgeous!! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## curlywurlydee

Psygon said:


> Darcy is a brown tabby, sometimes hard to tell in the pictures but she is a lot darker than her brother, and her stripes more defined
> 
> I'm not sure what colour... well maybe a lilac or a blue tabby tonk


I thought she looked a little darker, i was gonna ask if she was a seal tabby point, but i didnt think you got seal anything in the Tonkinese coat colours/patterns.

a Blue Tabby Point? i would love to see that :001_wub::001_wub: off to google them


----------



## curlywurlydee

Psygon said:


> Darcy is a brown tabby, sometimes hard to tell in the pictures but she is a lot darker than her brother, and her stripes more defined
> 
> I'm not sure what colour... well maybe a lilac or a blue tabby tonk


hmmm i could not find a photo of a Blue Tabby Tonk, im intrigued now....

You must buy one!! and then post lot's of lovely pics


----------



## Ringypie

oliviarussian said:


> If only....am at my limit I'm afraid, just no more room at the inn!!
> :


Surely there's always room for one more???


----------



## Psygon

curlywurlydee said:


> hmmm i could not find a photo of a Blue Tabby Tonk, im intrigued now....
> 
> You must buy one!! and then post lot's of lovely pics


Here is a pic of one of the ones I found that made me like the blue tabby tonks  :001_wub:









Some more blue tabby pics and information on this website Chaos Rameses Last Tango

Beautiful... beautiful cats :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## oliviarussian

Ringypie said:


> Surely there's always room for one more???
> 
> View attachment 132519


SEE!!!!!!!!!!!!! There's your problem!!!!!!!! :incazzato::incazzato:
How on earth could I ever choose between Parsnip and Flint????? :blink::blink:


----------



## Ringypie

oliviarussian said:


> SEE!!!!!!!!!!!!! There's your problem!!!!!!!! :incazzato::incazzato:
> How on earth could I ever choose between Parsnip and Flint????? :blink::blink:


It's an impossible choice so you'd have to go for both!!!

This one is rather special though....


----------



## oliviarussian

Ringypie said:


> It's an impossible choice so you'd have to go for both!!!
> 
> This one is rather special though....
> View attachment 132530


Every photo you post of Flint cracks me up!!!!! I don't know how you ever get any work done... He is comedy gold! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ringypie

oliviarussian said:


> Every photo you post of Flint cracks me up!!!!! I don't know how you ever get any work done... He is comedy gold! :lol::lol::lol:


I know he's such a funny dear boy. It's very hard to feel sad when he's around that's for sure!


----------



## curlywurlydee

Psygon said:


> Here is a pic of one of the ones I found that made me like the blue tabby tonks  :001_wub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more blue tabby pics and information on this website Chaos Rameses Last Tango
> 
> Beautiful... beautiful cats :001_wub: :001_wub:


Aww they are lovely! Beautiful colouring.


----------



## Alisa25

Hey meezer folks! I havent been posting on here for ages - work has been crazy lately - Im currently trying to catch up on the thread - still have about 10 pages to go lol.. 

Anyhow - went to the Shropshire Cat Show yesterday to have a look at some meezers in 'real life' so to speak..... 

Oh.My.Goodness. They are the most gorgeous cats! So gentle and graceful! I now cannot WAIT to get my two! Which maybe in about a months time.... Depending on kitten availability with my breeder... 

But honestly - I am now even more smitten with the breed (if that was possible). At the show I was walking around smiling like an idiot, people probably thought there was something wrong with me!  (that and the silly voice I put on whenever I was talking to a meezer in its pen.. lol yea I did that lots....)


----------



## oggers86

I have sprained my foot so I am crawling and hopping everywhere. Cats are giving me no sympathy, just looking at me like I have gone a bit mad. Not sure I like being at their level, the house looks even worse from the floor!!!


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> Hey meezer folks! I havent been posting on here for ages - work has been crazy lately - Im currently trying to catch up on the thread - still have about 10 pages to go lol..
> 
> Anyhow - went to the Shropshire Cat Show yesterday to have a look at some meezers in 'real life' so to speak.....
> 
> Oh.My.Goodness. They are the most gorgeous cats! So gentle and graceful! I now cannot WAIT to get my two! Which maybe in about a months time.... Depending on kitten availability with my breeder...
> 
> But honestly - I am now even more smitten with the breed (if that was possible). At the show I was walking around smiling like an idiot, people probably thought there was something wrong with me!  (that and the silly voice I put on whenever I was talking to a meezer in its pen.. lol yea I did that lots....)


I can relate! I can not wait to add my Meezer and even though it could be only 2 months at the earliest, it feels like a lifetime away!


----------



## JordanRose

Alisa25 said:


> Hey meezer folks! I havent been posting on here for ages - work has been crazy lately - Im currently trying to catch up on the thread - still have about 10 pages to go lol..
> 
> Anyhow - went to the Shropshire Cat Show yesterday to have a look at some meezers in 'real life' so to speak.....
> 
> Oh.My.Goodness. They are the most gorgeous cats! So gentle and graceful! I now cannot WAIT to get my two! Which maybe in about a months time.... Depending on kitten availability with my breeder...
> 
> But honestly - I am now even more smitten with the breed (if that was possible). At the show I was walking around smiling like an idiot, people probably thought there was something wrong with me!  (that and the silly voice I put on whenever I was talking to a meezer in its pen.. lol yea I did that lots....)


Aww, your excitement is infectious! Lovely! 

You definitely won't be disappointed- they're the most fabulously attuned cats :001_wub:

These photos are in a thread of their own but I really like them so will document them here too. *Ahem!*







Lovely- if not bonkers!- little man. Not that I'm biased...


----------



## lymorelynn

I'll post this one on here - more on cat chat - MiMi entertaining us this morning  (photo by my lovely daughter-in-law)


----------



## oggers86

If you were to sum up living with a Siamese in just a few words what would they be?


----------



## JordanRose

oggers86 said:


> If you were to sum up living with a Siamese in just a few words what would they be?


Hmmm, five that suit Spooky:

*Chaotic *
When he's under your feet, wanting attention, and you're trying to do other things!

*Deafening*
Need I say more?

* Humbling*
I feel so honoured and humbled to have been chosen by him :001_wub:

*Amusing*
He makes me laugh everyday without fail!

*Life-changing*
Once you have a Siamese, you can't imagine life without them!

I wouldn't have it any other way- I look at Spooks everyday and count my lucky stars that we found eachother


----------



## Aurelie

oggers86 said:


> If you were to sum up living with a Siamese in just a few words what would they be?


Upredictable, hilarious, tiring, pipecleaner-orientated, bed-hogging.


----------



## Ringypie

oggers86 said:


> If you were to sum up living with a Siamese in just a few words what would they be?


Demanding, loud, loving, wonderful!

Honestly they are absolutely wonderful creatures. I too can't imagine life without at least one.

Time for a gratuitous Parsnip shot


----------



## Aurelie

Sorry I haven't been on here much recently, I have been over in dog chat or at puppy classes etc - I knew a whole lot more about cats than dogs and needed a crash course! 

Nancy is still her usual demanding, sweary, perfectly behaved (at least in her eyes) self, while Bruno (who has been nicknamed 'cat the dog') has spent the evening knocking tealights off of my sideboard - he has had a grpw though and is looking very grown up. I got a great photo of him a week or so ago - it really brings out his personality  And by the way, the white on his right ear is primer - he is very, very interested in decorating!


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa how wonderful!! Next month?? I'm excited for you!!! Pm me your breeder 

Aurelie, good to see you!  Bruno is fabulous as always. When is his next show?

Lynn amazing photos! Millie is an acrobat too but I can't take photos at the same time playing with her,


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Alisa how wonderful!! Next month?? I'm excited for you!!! Pm me your breeder
> 
> Aurelie, good to see you!  Bruno is fabulous as always. *When is his next show?*
> 
> Lynn amazing photos! Millie is an acrobat too but I can't take photos at the same time playing with her,


There is one I would like to take him to at the end of March, but his appointment with the specialist about his suspected cataracts is in a couple of weeks so I can't think much ahead of that really - really hoping he is ok.


----------



## cinder

Oh Spooks and Bruno, be still my beating heart! We have such handsome chaps in this thread.

Lynn, those photos of MiMi are great! All she needs is a cape and she could be SuperCat.

Less than a week until the boys come home (EEEEEEEEEEK!), trying to busy myself with chores and reorganising the spare room to take my mind off the agonising wait.


----------



## Aurelie

Cinder is it Saturday that you collect them??? How exciting that it is so soon - I bet you are all set and ready to go!


----------



## curlywurlydee

oggers86 said:


> If you were to sum up living with a Siamese in just a few words what would they be?


Fun, Adorable, demanding, noisy, entertaining, friend for life


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> There is one I would like to take him to at the end of March, but his appointment with the specialist about his suspected cataracts is in a couple of weeks so I can't think much ahead of that really - really hoping he is ok.


Oh yes of course, poor little guy. I'm sure the op, if it is indeed cataracts will be successfull 
He's so gorgeous!! :001_wub: 
Love your new Sig 

Millie is going through a stage of pulling every bed in the house off a surface and dragging the blankets around! I've asked her why she's doing it but I'm still non the Wiser!


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Oh yes of course, poor little guy. I'm sure the op, if it is indeed cataracts will be successfull
> He's so gorgeous!! :001_wub:
> Love your new Sig
> 
> Millie is going through a stage of pulling every bed in the house off a surface and dragging the blankets around! I've asked her why she's doing it but I'm still non the Wiser!


I don't get this either but beds are often moving in our house  Bruno has started keeping his pipe cleaner in his water bowl - the first time I saw it I felt really proud at his classic display of Meezerism


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> I don't get this either but beds are often moving in our house  Bruno has started keeping his pipe cleaner in his water bowl - the first time I saw it I felt really proud at his classic display of Meezerism


Haha oh that's cute!!

I find once they reach about 6 months onwards they really start to develop their little quirks and meezerisms. 

Millie is obsessed with whiskas milk. As she hates any normal cat treat, she treats this milk like dreamies!!

Today I was emptying the dishwasher and Millie was sitting in there 'helping' I picked up her bowl that I put her milk in and she went bananas!! She started screaming at me, really really wanting milk!! 
I had no choice but to give her a drop!  she didn't care that it wasn't time!

Peace at last


----------



## cinder

Millie and Bruno sound like such a hoot! Aurelie, I hope Bruno's appointment goes well.

MollyMilo, Saturday morning is THE TIME. Can't wait!


----------



## Alisa25

JordanRose said:


> Aww, your excitement is infectious! Lovely!
> 
> You definitely won't be disappointed- they're the most fabulously attuned cats :001_wub:
> 
> These photos are in a thread of their own but I really like them so will document them here too. *Ahem!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely- if not bonkers!- little man. Not that I'm biased...


Haha! Yea i dont think that there is such a thing as 'too excited' about meezer arrival.. 

Awwwww I just love Spookaton pics! :biggrin:


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> Alisa how wonderful!! Next month?? I'm excited for you!!! Pm me your breeder
> 
> Aurelie, good to see you!  Bruno is fabulous as always. When is his next show?
> 
> Lynn amazing photos! Millie is an acrobat too but I can't take photos at the same time playing with her,


If kittens are available then next month is a definite possibility! Im so excited too! Thanks!


----------



## MollyMilo

cinder said:


> Millie and Bruno sound like such a hoot! Aurelie, I hope Bruno's appointment goes well.
> 
> MollyMilo, Saturday morning is THE TIME. Can't wait!


I'm very excited for you cinder!! Can't wait to see photos of your boys.
What will you call them?


----------



## Alisa25

Aurelie said:


> There is one I would like to take him to at the end of March, but his appointment with the specialist about his suspected cataracts is in a couple of weeks so I can't think much ahead of that really - really hoping he is ok.


Aurelie just wanted to say good luck with Bruno's specialist appointment. I am sure that it will go well. He is very young and hence resilient - and the fact that they caught it so early (if they are actual cataracts..) is a great advantage! Just wanted you to know that even though it sounds worrying - they have such advanced skills nowadays - Im sure it can be sorted! 

*posting this now just in case i drop off the face of the earth for months again lol*


----------



## cinder

MollyMilo said:


> I'm very excited for you cinder!! Can't wait to see photos of your boys.
> What will you call them?


We're thinking Newton and Herschel after the astrophysicists, but we want to see if the names suit them first


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Aurelie just wanted to say good luck with Bruno's specialist appointment. I am sure that it will go well. He is very young and hence resilient - and the fact that they caught it so early (if they are actual cataracts..) is a great advantage! Just wanted you to know that even though it sounds worrying - they have such advanced skills nowadays - Im sure it can be sorted!
> 
> *posting this now just in case i drop off the face of the earth for months again lol*


You can't tease us with the prospect of two meezer kittens and then vanish again!


----------



## Alisa25

cinder said:


> We're thinking Newton and Herschel after the astrophysicists, but we want to see if the names suit them first


LOVE those names!!!


----------



## MollyMilo

cinder said:


> We're thinking Newton and Herschel after the astrophysicists, but we want to see if the names suit them first


Those are Great names! :thumbup1:


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> You can't tease us with the prospect of two meezer kittens and then vanish again!


Lol no no no I PROMISE whenever I get any news/photos or actual little meezies - you guys will be the first to find out!!! I know how much of a Meezer Addicts Anonymous this thread is..


----------



## cinder

Alisa25 said:


> LOVE those names!!!


Thank you  We've discovered that boy cats are REALLY hard to name (honestly, we have lists of girl names as long as our arms, but not so much boys), so we're just relieved that we've decided on two that we both like.


----------



## Alisa25

cinder said:


> Thank you  We've discovered that boy cats are REALLY hard to name (honestly, we have lists of girl names as long as our arms, but not so much boys), so we're just relieved that we've decided on two that we both like.


Haha I know what you mean. I have this issue too - I want to get two boys too. But choosing a name that is funny/pretty and unique at the same time is really hard! I had Erwin and Schrodinger as favourites for ages but then again I might run into some difficulties calling out 'Schrodinger' over and over again...


----------



## lymorelynn

I can't believe that a week has gone by since I brought MiMi home  Hope the time flies until Saturday Cinder. I've spoken to Wendy this evening and she's still waiting for Bella 
Names are so hard - I find the pedigree names easy but choosing pet names is a nightmare


----------



## Aurelie

Alisa25 said:


> Aurelie just wanted to say good luck with Bruno's specialist appointment. I am sure that it will go well. He is very young and hence resilient - and the fact that they caught it so early (if they are actual cataracts..) is a great advantage! Just wanted you to know that even though it sounds worrying - they have such advanced skills nowadays - Im sure it can be sorted!
> 
> *posting this now just in case i drop off the face of the earth for months again lol*


Thanks Alisa - hopefully he'll be all sorted in no time


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> I can't believe that a week has gone by since I brought MiMi home  Hope the time flies until Saturday Cinder. I've spoken to Wendy this evening and she's still waiting for Bella
> Names are so hard - I find the pedigree names easy but choosing pet names is a nightmare


Lynn I was just thinking how fast the last week has been! 
Everything crossed for Bella


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Thanks Alisa - hopefully he'll be all sorted in no time


Aurelie Your little puppy even has points,dark face white body  was this intentional


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Aurelie Your little puppy even has points,dark face white body  was this intentional


I must be subconsiously recruiting for my colourpoint club


----------



## cinder

lymorelynn said:


> I can't believe that a week has gone by since I brought MiMi home  Hope the time flies until Saturday Cinder. I've spoken to Wendy this evening and she's still waiting for Bella
> Names are so hard - I find the pedigree names easy but choosing pet names is a nightmare


Thanks Lynn. I've just had a bit of bad news actually - the vet didn't think the boys were quite big enough to have their second vaccinations, so our wait has been extended by another two weeks. Still, gives us some more time to prepare, and I'd much rather wait and have to healthy kittens than rush them along.

I've got everything crossed for Bella - I have a feeling that if my Dad sees her when he goes with us to collect the boys Wendy will have a hard time getting him out of the house! He really loves Siamese.


----------



## MollyMilo

cinder said:


> Thanks Lynn. I've just had a bit of bad news actually - the vet didn't think the boys were quite big enough to have their second vaccinations, so our wait has been extended by another two weeks. Still, gives us some more time to prepare, and I'd much rather wait and have to healthy kittens than rush them along.
> 
> I've got everything crossed for Bella - I have a feeling that if my Dad sees her when he goes with us to collect the boys Wendy will have a hard time getting him out of the house! He really loves Siamese.


Aww bless them! How big do they need to be? 
Perhaps your dad will put his name down for one of Bella's


----------



## greencoffeepot

So many beautiful meezers on here as usual! Is it weird as a non-owner to lurk and enjoy all your pics? :wink5:

I'm hoping to go to the London pet show in May to look at some in real life, I'm still working on a plan that would allow me to become a slave to a lovely little beast of my own :thumbsup:


----------



## Azriel391

Hi Greencoffeepot , nope not wierd at all there's quite a few of us non meezer owning addicts ,, cough .. lurkers here


----------



## Alisa25

Oh man my breeder hasnt got any kittens at the moment or in the near future... Im sad now.... I dont think I can wait any longer lol..


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Oh man my breeder hasnt got any kittens at the moment or in the near future... Im sad now.... I dont think I can wait any longer lol..


Oh no  don't worry though, your kitten is our there and will pop up when you least expect it!


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> Oh no  don't worry though, your kitten is our there and will pop up when you least expect it!


Yea I saw the email at work this morning and got so excited lol! :sad:

What do you mean 'kitten'... its 'kittenZ'... :lol:


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Yea I saw the email at work this morning and got so excited lol! :sad:
> 
> What do you mean 'kitten'... its 'kittenZ'... :lol:


Oh yes  THEY are out there


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> Oh man my breeder hasnt got any kittens at the moment or in the near future... Im sad now.... I dont think I can wait any longer lol..


Is there no other breeder you would consider?


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> Oh yes  THEY are out there


Haha! I really hope so! Its just it seems like EVERYONE is having little meezie babies on this thread! Im getting so jealous and so left out!


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> Is there no other breeder you would consider?


Oh no I would consider others of course - I just have reservations to go ahead and contact others now - what if my original person hears about it? And thinks im 'jumping ship' just because he hasnt got any available at the moment... And then tells all his breeder friends that im a terrible person to sell meezers to... and im blacklisted forever... 

*or maybe im overthinking it*


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Haha! I really hope so! Its just it seems like EVERYONE is having little meezie babies on this thread! Im getting so jealous and so left out!


There is a breeder that is very similar to the one you were in contact with. The same modern look you are after too! Lots of litters so many kittens!! I was considering a kitten from them but then Millie popped up out of nowhere! ( see it happens)


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> Oh no I would consider others of course - I just have reservations to go ahead and contact others now - what if my original person hears about it? And thinks im 'jumping ship' just because he hasnt got any available at the moment... And then tells all his breeder friends that im a terrible person to sell meezers to... and im blacklisted forever...
> 
> *or maybe im overthinking it*


I had a breeder in mind but they wont have a littter until the end of the year. After talking to others I would prefer a kitten sooner for varying reasons. I sent out thr same email to all breeders, I just modified it so it was applicable to them.


----------



## lymorelynn

Alisa25 said:


> Oh no I would consider others of course - I just have reservations to go ahead and contact others now - what if my original person hears about it? And thinks im 'jumping ship' just because he hasnt got any available at the moment... And then tells all his breeder friends that im a terrible person to sell meezers to... and im blacklisted forever...
> 
> *or maybe im overthinking it*


 you're overthinking it  Most breeders don't expect you to have only contacted them. If or when you find your kittens elsewhere you just drop the original breeder a line to say thank you for your time and patience, I have now found kittens. I will even recommend other breeders if I can't help someone at the time they get in touch and I wouldn't expect any one to wait indefinitely.
Feel free to PM me though MollyMilo is excellent at tracking down breeders


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> I had a breeder in mind but they wont have a littter until the end of the year. After talking to others I would prefer a kitten sooner for varying reasons. I sent out thr same email to all breeders, I just modified it so it was applicable to them.


Yea I would prefer mine in March/April since I can take a few weeks off work around then and spend LOTS of awesome time with meezer babies so they settle in! :thumbsup:


----------



## Alisa25

lymorelynn said:


> you're overthinking it  Most breeders don't expect you to have only contacted them. If or when you find your kittens elsewhere you just drop the original breeder a line to say thank you for your time and patience, I have now found kittens. I will even recommend other breeders if I can't help someone at the time they get in touch and I wouldn't expect any one to wait indefinitely.
> Feel free to PM me though MollyMilo is excellent at tracking down breeders


Oh ok.. I just felt bad I guess. Well I am going to a show in Northampton on the 15th Feb so I can maybe meet some people there? Im saying hello to the breeder I'm in contact with there anyway!

And haha MollyMilo is like FBI - tracking down meezer kittens undercover. :lol:


----------



## cinder

FBI - Feline Breeder Investigator.

*MollyMilo*, the vet has said that they have to be at least 1kg before he'll give them their second vaccinations, so hopefully they'll bulk up a lot over the next two weeks. And my Dad would love to get a Meezer or two, but he and my Mum are driving from Cambridgeshire to North Wales every fortnight to look after my Nan, so now really isn't the right time (and they wouldn't be able to have a commuting kitty as my Nan really hates cats now apparently, something that she relishes in reminding me at any given opportunity).


----------



## MollyMilo

cinder said:


> FBI - Feline Breeder Investigator.
> 
> *MollyMilo*, the vet has said that they have to be at least 1kg before he'll give them their second vaccinations, so hopefully they'll bulk up a lot over the next two weeks. And my Dad would love to get a Meezer or two, but he and my Mum are driving from Cambridgeshire to North Wales every fortnight to look after my Nan, so now really isn't the right time (and they wouldn't be able to have a commuting kitty as my Nan really hates cats now apparently, something that she relishes in reminding me at any given opportunity).


Aww they are so tiny, I'm sure they will bulk up soon. Wise of the vet to make sure they are strong enough. 
Sorry to hear that your nan isn't it good health though


----------



## cinder

MollyMilo said:


> Aww they are so tiny, I'm sure they will bulk up soon. Wise of the vet to make sure they are strong enough.
> Sorry to hear that your nan isn't it good health though


It turns out they only need to gain eight grams between them to reach the 1kg goal, so we should definitely be getting them in two weeks! Wohoo!

I'm sad to admit that my parents don't go up there because she's too frail etc. to look after herself - she had a hip replacement surgery a number of years ago and didn't ever do the physio, so she's severely limited her mobility. That and the fact that she's become very lazy  I do feel for her, but she's her own worst enemy, and I find it highly frustrating that my Dad, who isn't exactly a spring chicken himself, has to drive across the country every two weeks as a result.

But enough of me being a Debbie Downer. I've spent the evening reading about other breeds that originate from Thailand other than our beloved Siamese and Burmese and making my long-sufferer look at the pretty pictures. Cue lots of 'yes, very pretty darling'


----------



## curlywurlydee

cinder said:


> Thanks Lynn. I've just had a bit of bad news actually - the vet didn't think the boys were quite big enough to have their second vaccinations, so our wait has been extended by another two weeks. Still, gives us some more time to prepare, and I'd much rather wait and have to healthy kittens than rush them along.
> 
> I've got everything crossed for Bella - I have a feeling that if my Dad sees her when he goes with us to collect the boys Wendy will have a hard time getting him out of the house! He really loves Siamese.


Oh what are you expecting?? i must have missed your announcement!
I love the names you have picked. :thumbup:


----------



## moggiemum

Aurelie said:


> Sorry I haven't been on here much recently, I have been over in dog chat or at puppy classes etc - I knew a whole lot more about cats than dogs and needed a crash course!
> 
> Nancy is still her usual demanding, sweary, perfectly behaved (at least in her eyes) self, while Bruno (who has been nicknamed 'cat the dog') has spent the evening knocking tealights off of my sideboard - he has had a grpw though and is looking very grown up. I got a great photo of him a week or so ago - it really brings out his personality  And by the way, the white on his right ear is primer - he is very, very interested in decorating!


omg Bruno , please tell me that is not his chin ?? if it is im so in loveeeeeeeee, beautiful xx


----------



## oggers86

Do I need to feed the new baby kitten food or will he be ok with the normal Bozita, Smilla and Butchers Classic? As most breeders give out the same food then I will slowly wean them onto one new brand (probably Smilla) and stick with that for a bit before I switch again.


----------



## lymorelynn

oggers86 said:


> Do I need to feed the new baby kitten food or will he be ok with the normal Bozita, Smilla and Butchers Classic? As most breeders give out the same food then I will slowly wean them onto one new brand (probably Smilla) and stick with that for a bit before I switch again.


You won't need to feed kitten food. I tend to give my kittens a variety of different foods so there's less chance of upset tummies when changing their diets but it is a good idea to wean a new kitten onto a new food slowly.
MiMi's breeder gave me two packs of Natural Instinct so no change over problems there :thumbup:


----------



## oggers86

lymorelynn said:


> You won't need to feed kitten food. I tend to give my kittens a variety of different foods so there's less chance of upset tummies when changing their diets but it is a good idea to wean a new kitten onto a new food slowly.
> MiMi's breeder gave me two packs of Natural Instinct so no change over problems there :thumbup:


That makes things easier then.


----------



## moggiemum

loving this thread again beautiful pics and funny too and love the vid , 

i thinking that its ok to be here too as i think my Susie has some siamese in her purrfect moggy pedigree  she is so vocal loving funny and beautiful 

SusieSunshine says ha-ohhhh(hello) mezzerswantz to playing


----------



## oggers86

So I heard back from the breeder about the kittens and she is sure they are all chocolates. Waiting to find out if I can go visit after their first jabs.


----------



## lymorelynn

oggers86 said:


> So I heard back from the breeder about the kittens and she is sure they are all chocolates. Waiting to find out if I can go visit after their first jabs.


Which breeder did you go for? PM me


----------



## JordanRose

oggers86 said:


> So I heard back from the breeder about the kittens and she is sure they are all chocolates. Waiting to find out if I can go visit after their first jabs.


So excited for you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Which breeder did you go for? PM me


Me toooo!!


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> So I heard back from the breeder about the kittens and she is sure they are all chocolates. Waiting to find out if I can go visit after their first jabs.


Oh soo exciting! Cant wait for baby meezer pics! Chocolate too...wonderful!


----------



## gorgeous

moggiemum said:


> loving this thread again beautiful pics and funny too and love the vid ,
> 
> i thinking that its ok to be here too as i think my Susie has some siamese in her purrfect moggy pedigree  she is so vocal loving funny and beautiful
> 
> SusieSunshine says ha-ohhhh(hello) mezzerswantz to playing


Susie is gorgeous. My daughter has just seen Susie and says she is sooo cute!


----------



## oggers86

Don't get too excited, we haven't even visited yet!!


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Don't get too excited, we haven't even visited yet!!


How old are they now? Ask for pics


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> Don't get too excited, we haven't even visited yet!!


Can you PM me your breeder please? Just curious!


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Can you PM me your breeder please? Just curious!


You can take the others!!


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> Can you PM me your breeder please? Just curious!


Sure. Il give you a list of all the breeders who will be having kittens in the near future and some more I came across


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> You can take the others!!


Haha! Indeed!


----------



## Ringypie

oggers86 said:


> So I heard back from the breeder about the kittens and she is sure they are all chocolates. Waiting to find out if I can go visit after their first jabs.


How incredibly exciting! Chocolates are really naughty!


----------



## lymorelynn

Bella news -( Mai Tai's daughter who lives with the breeder that Cinder is getting her Burmese from) had an emergency c. section with a single kitten that was a sideways presentation  So far mum and baby are fine but keeping fingers crossed for the little one.


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Bella news -( Mai Tai's daughter who lives with the breeder that Cinder is getting her Burmese from) had an emergency c. section with a single kitten that was a sideways presentation  So far mum and baby are fine but keeping fingers crossed for the little one.


Oh  everything crossed for baby x


----------



## curlywurlydee

Ringypie said:


> How incredibly exciting! Chocolates are really naughty!
> 
> View attachment 132809


all chocolates??? :yikes:

We are expecting a choccy point boy next month.


----------



## MollyMilo

curlywurlydee said:


> all chocolates??? :yikes:
> 
> We are expecting a choccy point boy next month.


Yes!! 

I was thinking, I think you are in need of a good Sunday roast around at your mums..

Oh take the Camera too!


----------



## curlywurlydee

Alisa25 said:


> Yea I would prefer mine in March/April since I can take a few weeks off work around then and spend LOTS of awesome time with meezer babies so they settle in! :thumbsup:


My breeder had a litter born last night. 7 little babies, 4 Siamese 1 Havanna and 2 black Oriental, not sure of the colour of the siamese yet, but most likely to be Seal and Chocolate Tabby or Solid points.


----------



## curlywurlydee

MollyMilo said:


> Yes!!
> 
> I was thinking, I think you are in need of a good Sunday roast around at your mums..
> 
> Oh take the Camera too!


hehe :laugh: We are hoping to visit again at half term, and we will be bringing our cameras! He will be around 7 weeks then, it will be good to see how much he has grown and developed.

They had a litter of 7 born last night, so in a few weeks its going to be hectic with 10 of them running around! We will have to squeeze in another visit to witness that


----------



## MollyMilo

curlywurlydee said:


> hehe :laugh: We are hoping to visit again at half term, and we will be bringing our cameras! He will be around 7 weeks then, it will be good to see how much he has grown and developed.
> 
> They had a litter of 7 born last night, so in a few weeks its going to be hectic with 10 of them running around! We will have to squeeze in another visit to witness that


Oh how amazing! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Alisa25

curlywurlydee said:


> My breeder had a litter born last night. 7 little babies, 4 Siamese 1 Havanna and 2 black Oriental, not sure of the colour of the siamese yet, but most likely to be Seal and Chocolate Tabby or Solid points.


Hmmmm duly noted.. :yesnod:


----------



## Alisa25

I keep checking my emails for replies from breeders every 5 mins.... I'm such a sad case.... XD


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> I keep checking my emails for replies from breeders every 5 mins.... I'm such a sad case.... XD


I was always doing that. I am waiting to hear when we can go visit the kittens but I am getting no response.


----------



## oggers86

How much contact should I have with a breeder? This one is starting to frustrate me as I am always having to chase things up when she failed to contact me as promised. 

I sent an email yesterday asking about colours (for about the second time), then had to send another back about visitation plus I asked a few other questions. I got a response back about the other questions but nothing about visiting so I emailed again and have got nothing. Do they not want me to visit or something?

I have offered to speak to them on the phone, given them my phone number, said I would ring them..nothing. 

It is quite obvious I am interested from the emails I have sent, I hope I appear genuine as I have asked questions about their cats and told them everything they need to know about me. 

If they didnt have kittens yet then I could completely understand why they didnt feel the need to keep in contact but they are ready to go in just 2 months and before that we need to arrange a visit for next month. 

Its frustrating.


----------



## lymorelynn

Very frustrating - do you not have a contact phone number for them? Some people don't like dealing with things on the internet but they ought to give you a number to call instead


----------



## oggers86

lymorelynn said:


> Very frustrating - do you not have a contact phone number for them? Some people don't like dealing with things on the internet but they ought to give you a number to call instead


I know that is why I offered to ring them or they ring me! There is a contact number from the website but I don't want to ring out of the blue. I am a bit puzzled as to the lack of interest about me also. I don't know really, I dont want to write them off as they seem to be doing things a reputable breeder does. How do I know that the pedigrees are real or that the kittens are 13 weeks?


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> I know that is why I offered to ring them or they ring me! There is a contact number from the website but I don't want to ring out of the blue. I am a bit puzzled as to the lack of interest about me also. I don't know really, I dont want to write them off as they seem to be doing things a reputable breeder does. How do I know that the pedigrees are real or that the kittens are 13 weeks?


There should be a certificate from the GCCF re pedigree. Also to certify age there should be a vaccination card from the vets. 
Now if you are having concerns and don't have a positive gut feeling then maybe be patient and look elsewhere? Very odd they are not communicating with you.


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> There should be a certificate from the GCCF re pedigree. Also to certify age there should be a vaccination card from the vets.
> Now if you are having concerns and don't have a positive gut feeling then maybe be patient and look elsewhere? Very odd they are not communicating with you.


I have got others in the frame so I dont mind waiting. They were the first ones ready and they fit the time frame so I was very happy with that.

I would like to go see them and have a look at her set up. At least if my husband is with me he will not let me get too involved if its dodgy.

I have suggested a date after the first vaccinations but suggested the following weekend if it suits her better. She may respond tonight, perhaps she is busy..


----------



## lymorelynn

oggers86 said:


> I know that is why I offered to ring them or they ring me! There is a contact number from the website but I don't want to ring out of the blue. I am a bit puzzled as to the lack of interest about me also. I don't know really, I dont want to write them off as they seem to be doing things a reputable breeder does. How do I know that the pedigrees are real or that the kittens are 13 weeks?


You won't be ringing out of the blue. Tell them you have emailed and are just ringing to arrange a visit date as _you_ find that easier to do by phone (I know I do)
They may just be busy with other things and don't check emails often. You may have already given them the sort of information they would ask for, which could seem like a lack of interest but maybe they don't have anything else to ask.
When you visit ask to see the pedigrees of the parents (they should have a copy of the stud's pedigree even if they don't own him) and also the registration papers of the mother. There will be number on the pedigree which will correspond with a number on the registration. When you get your kitten you will get a registration card and pedigree which will have those numbers on for both parents and the kitten. The kitten's date of birth will also be on the card.
From what I have seen of the website they do seem quite genuine though


----------



## oggers86

lymorelynn said:


> You won't be ringing out of the blue. Tell them you have emailed and are just ringing to arrange a visit date as _you_ find that easier to do by phone (I know I do)
> They may just be busy with other things and don't check emails often. You may have already given them the sort of information they would ask for, which could seem like a lack of interest but maybe they don't have anything else to ask.
> When you visit ask to see the pedigrees of the parents (they should have a copy of the stud's pedigree even if they don't own him) and also the registration papers of the mother. There will be number on the pedigree which will correspond with a number on the registration. When you get your kitten you will get a registration card and pedigree which will have those numbers on for both parents and the kitten. The kitten's date of birth will also be on the card.
> From what I have seen of the website they do seem quite genuine though


I do think they are genuine but maybe they are less OTT than other breeders which doesn't bother me. I care about getting a healthy well socialised kitten and that is it. I will wait a couple more days for an email and go from there. I have told them pretty much everything about me apart from the colour of my underwear!


----------



## laura1982

curlywurlydee said:


> My breeder had a litter born last night. 7 little babies, 4 Siamese 1 Havanna and 2 black Oriental, not sure of the colour of the siamese yet, but most likely to be Seal and Chocolate Tabby or Solid points.


Ooooh put me down for 1 siamese (colour not fussed - all are gorgeous!), the havanna and 1 black oriental hahaha. Oh how I wish I could ... maybe next year. I bet they are going to be just gorgeous - I have been looking at that breeders site for a while now and the cats are just fab  Wonder how many cats is too many cats ... hmmmm :laugh:


----------



## gorgeous

I have just googled Orientals..and well I think I am in love....especially the black....oh dear! Is 4 cats too many?


----------



## lymorelynn

4 is a nice round number  I love black Orientals :001_wub: - such a shame that my husband doesn't


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> 4 is a nice round number  I love black Orientals :001_wub: - such a shame that my husband doesn't


I am sure you can use your charm on hubby Lynn...maybe an oriental could become part of the lambchop breeding programme?


----------



## Alisa25

Some news! GOING TO SEE A BREEDER ON SUNDAY! She has two kittens available now and also has litters planned for later in the year!  She seems absolutely lovely so I think meeting face to face is a good idea!!!!!!! 

Plus I can see all her cats etc and meet the kittens she has now! DROOL! :yikes:


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> Some news! GOING TO SEE A BREEDER ON SUNDAY! She has two kittens available now and also has litters planned for later in the year!  She seems absolutely lovely so I think meeting face to face is a good idea!!!!!!!
> 
> Plus I can see all her cats etc and meet the kittens she has now! DROOL! :yikes:


Eek who are they??


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> Eek who are they??


PM'ed you..


----------



## oggers86

Ive just emailed again saying I want to call them about the kittens and to give me the best time and number and I will call over the weekend.


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> Ive just emailed again saying I want to call them about the kittens and to give me the best time and number and I will call over the weekend.


Yea see if they reply. Its the weekend so they dont really have an excuse of being too busy i suppose..? 

Good luck! Let me know how it goes!


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Some news! GOING TO SEE A BREEDER ON SUNDAY! She has two kittens available now and also has litters planned for later in the year!  She seems absolutely lovely so I think meeting face to face is a good idea!!!!!!!
> 
> Plus I can see all her cats etc and meet the kittens she has now! DROOL! :yikes:


Ooh pm me too!!

We are a nosey bunch on here


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> Ooh pm me too!!
> 
> We are a nosey bunch on here


Lol really?! Never would have guessed... :rolleyes5:


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Lol really?! Never would have guessed... :rolleyes5:


Just like our meezers/oris


----------



## lymorelynn

Alisa25 said:


> Some news! GOING TO SEE A BREEDER ON SUNDAY! She has two kittens available now and also has litters planned for later in the year!  She seems absolutely lovely so I think meeting face to face is a good idea!!!!!!!
> 
> Plus I can see all her cats etc and meet the kittens she has now! DROOL! :yikes:


Is this breeder you mentioned to me the other day? :thumbup1:


----------



## Alisa25

lymorelynn said:


> Is this breeder you mentioned to me the other day? :thumbup1:


Nope... This is a different one. XD But very lovely!


----------



## Alisa25

So excited to go and see kittens tomorrow! 

I have been thinking about my timeline and I think I can definitely get mine in beginning of March... Which means these guys that are ready now might be the ones....  

One thing I want to ask you guys - if I did want them but couldnt actually collect till say 3 weeks time from now - do you think the breeder will mind? Thing is - I need to get everything sorted for the babies - buy things and get the house set up etc. Which will take time. i just want everything to be perfect for their arrival!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

I see no reason why a breeder wouldn't hold on to them for those extra few weeks :thumbup1: Hope you have a good visit tomorrow - very exciting


----------



## Alisa25

lymorelynn said:


> I see no reason why a breeder wouldn't hold on to them for those extra few weeks :thumbup1: Hope you have a good visit tomorrow - very exciting


Aww thanks Lynn!  And yes I just have a really good feeling about it.  Its really weird - but as MollyMilo said perfect kittens tend to pop out of nowhere!  So we'll see...


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> So excited to go and see kittens tomorrow!
> 
> I have been thinking about my timeline and I think I can definitely get mine in beginning of March... Which means these guys that are ready now might be the ones....
> 
> One thing I want to ask you guys - if I did want them but couldnt actually collect till say 3 weeks time from now - do you think the breeder will mind? Thing is - I need to get everything sorted for the babies - buy things and get the house set up etc. Which will take time. i just want everything to be perfect for their arrival!!!


Ooo this means we can get baby meezer pics soon!!

Are you bothered about colour/sex or are you happy to take any?


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> Ooo this means we can get baby meezer pics soon!!
> 
> Are you bothered about colour/sex or are you happy to take any?


Haha yes!!!!!! Lots of pics!!!!! 

Well I like a lot of colours lol so not that fussed about those, but very happy with the colours these two are (blue and choc). And sex - I always wanted either two boys or a boy and a girl. These are a boy and a girl. :thumbup1:
But to me at the end of the day it all comes down to the how we 'fit' together. If it feels 'right' then its a no brainer.  Yep im cheesy I know.... 

What about you?


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> Haha yes!!!!!! Lots of pics!!!!!
> 
> Well I like a lot of colours lol so not that fussed about those, but very happy with the colours these two are (blue and choc). And sex - I always wanted either two boys or a boy and a girl. These are a boy and a girl. :thumbup1:
> But to me at the end of the day it all comes down to the how we 'fit' together. If it feels 'right' then its a no brainer.  Yep im cheesy I know....
> 
> What about you?


In an ideal world a blue boy but my main priority is that he is a boy. I swore I would never get a female cat again as all of mine have been bitchy ;-) Plus a lot of breeders have suggested a boy to even things out with the girls.

I now have the breeders phone number after she emailed ne back so I have left a voice mail asking her to ring me whenever. All of her boys are chocolate which wasn't my first choice but it is growing on me, plus they have pink feeties (paw pads) and I love pink feeties!


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> In an ideal world a blue boy but my main priority is that he is a boy. I swore I would never get a female cat again as all of mine have been bitchy ;-) Plus a lot of breeders have suggested a boy to even things out with the girls.
> 
> I now have the breeders phone number after she emailed ne back so I have left a voice mail asking her to ring me whenever. All of her boys are chocolate which wasn't my first choice but it is growing on me, plus they have pink feeties (paw pads) and I love pink feeties!


Yea I love blues. Such beautiful cats. And GOOD! Im glad! If she doesnt call back though I would call her yourself. If replying to emails is anything to go by.. :shocked:

And awww the pink feeties made me laugh! I love pink feeties too! So adorable! And SOFT!


----------



## rose

I thought chocolate points had brown pads?


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> Yea I love blues. Such beautiful cats. And GOOD! Im glad! If she doesnt call back though I would call her yourself. If replying to emails is anything to go by.. :shocked:
> 
> And awww the pink feeties made me laugh! I love pink feeties too! So adorable! And SOFT!


I am giving her the benefit of the doubt as I have a feeling she doesnt check her emails that often. Tomorrow she isxat a dog show so I think she will be very busy but perhaps we can catch up Monday. I have plenty of time ob my hands being off sick with a sprained foot, I cant exactly go anywhere so I am as free as a bird!

Pink feeties are the best, my old cat had pink feeties and the best white fluffy tummy and white socks.

I hope Elsa wont feel left out when her mummy gets a new baby...


----------



## gorgeous

When planning our Siamese...the breeder said the kitten usually chooses you...!!

And we followed her advise and let Blissa choose us...and she really has fitted in so well. My advise would be to go and be open minded and let the kitten decide if your good enough to be their slave or not!  :thumbup1:


----------



## oggers86

rose said:


> I thought chocolate points had brown pads?


I thought they had pink? Hmm Google is the answer!

ETA: Chocolate or chocolate pinkish.


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> I am giving her the benefit of the doubt as I have a feeling she doesnt check her emails that often. Tomorrow she isxat a dog show so I think she will be very busy but perhaps we can catch up Monday. I have plenty of time ob my hands being off sick with a sprained foot, I cant exactly go anywhere so I am as free as a bird!
> 
> Pink feeties are the best, my old cat had pink feeties and the best white fluffy tummy and white socks.
> 
> I hope Elsa wont feel left out when her mummy gets a new baby...


Ah yea thats true. And ah hope you're ok! Haha I would go crazy waiting for that phonecall! 

And Im sure she will be excited just as you! Or at least perplexed.  As long as you give the same amount of attention to her and the newbie im sure everyone will be happy!


----------



## Alisa25

gorgeous said:


> When planning our Siamese...the breeder said the kitten usually chooses you...!!
> 
> And we followed her advise and let Blissa choose us...and she really has fitted in so well. My advise would be to go and be open minded and let the kitten decide if your good enough to be their slave or not!  :thumbup1:


Haha! And yea thats my plan really. I just hope Im worthy!


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> So excited to go and see kittens tomorrow!
> 
> I have been thinking about my timeline and I think I can definitely get mine in beginning of March... Which means these guys that are ready now might be the ones....
> 
> One thing I want to ask you guys - if I did want them but couldnt actually collect till say 3 weeks time from now - do you think the breeder will mind? Thing is - I need to get everything sorted for the babies - buy things and get the house set up etc. Which will take time. i just want everything to be perfect for their arrival!!!


I'm sure that would be fine. My breeder friend quite often holds on to kittens for people going on holiday, moving. Millie's mum in fact! She was 6 months when she went down to Norfolk.

I personally like to get them as soon as possible


----------



## MollyMilo

rose said:


> I thought chocolate points had brown pads?


Millie has pale pink pads : she is milky chocolate. Molly had dark pinkish and she was dark choc


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> In an ideal world a blue boy but my main priority is that he is a boy. I swore I would never get a female cat again as all of mine have been bitchy ;-) Plus a lot of breeders have suggested a boy to even things out with the girls.
> 
> I now have the breeders phone number after she emailed ne back so I have left a voice mail asking her to ring me whenever. All of her boys are chocolate which wasn't my first choice but it is growing on me, plus they have pink feeties (paw pads) and I love pink feeties!


Ooooh pm me this breeder!

Chocolates are great!


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Haha yes!!!!!! Lots of pics!!!!!
> 
> Well I like a lot of colours lol so not that fussed about those, but very happy with the colours these two are (blue and choc). And sex - I always wanted either two boys or a boy and a girl. These are a boy and a girl. :thumbup1:
> But to me at the end of the day it all comes down to the how we 'fit' together. If it feels 'right' then its a no brainer.  Yep im cheesy I know....
> 
> What about you?


What time are you going? Can't wait for your detailed report on your visit!


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Ooooh pm me this breeder!
> 
> Chocolates are great!


Its the same breeder I pmed you about the other day.


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Its the same breeder I pmed you about the other day.


Ah the A one?


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Ah the A one?


Yep 

My message is too short


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Yep
> 
> My message is too short


Hmm how do you know these little choc boys have pink toes? Yo must have a photo!! 

Share with the group :laugh:


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Hmm how do you know these little choc boys have pink toes? Yo must have a photo!!
> 
> Share with the group :laugh:


I don't I am afraid, I had read somewhere that chocolates have pink feeties. Hubs is worried about a 3rd as we are currently experiencing problems with Elise weeing inside at night. Going to change the litter and take off the flap on the covered tray. The two of them are being picky about their food (Bozita, Smilla) and keep turning their noses up at it until they decide they are too hungry so they eat it.

Cats!!


----------



## oggers86

Sooo I have a visit booked in for the 22nd March and I have also been sent a photo.......


----------



## Lunabuma

oggers86 said:


> Sooo I have a visit booked in for the 22nd March and I have also been sent a photo.......


A photo hey? Ahem


----------



## oggers86

Lunabuma said:


> A photo hey? Ahem


Oh you want to see one??? I didn't realise you wanted to see a pic of little baby meezers....


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Oh you want to see one??? I didn't realise you wanted to see a pic of little baby meezers....


Yes please!!!


----------



## oggers86

Here you go.

They are 9 week around the 14th March and she says they will be ready to go by the first weekend of April so I would wait until after the weekend to pick him up and try get some time off work.

I


----------



## lymorelynn

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: Lovely babies - are these the 'A' kittens?


----------



## oggers86

lymorelynn said:


> :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: Lovely babies - are these the 'A' kittens?


Yes they are! Seal and 1 choc booked, the other 3 I get to choose from. I just need to find out when they were born and when their 2nd vaccinated are.

What do I need to look for when I visit?


----------



## lymorelynn

Look for clean eyes, ears and coats. See how sociable the kittens are and if the come running to see you - I see on the website they are raised in a busy household so they shouldn't be shy.
Check the registration paperwork and ask to see pedigrees of parents, also vaccination details - they will have had their first jab by the time you see them but the breeder may not have the vaccination cards - my vet gives them to me after the second jab. Ask about their worming routine and what the kittens have been weaned onto - don't be too shocked if it's dry or Whiska's/Felix kitten, many breeders still use these 
To my mind a good breeder should tell you all of these things without you having to ask but it doesn't hurt to be armed with questions 
What colours are in the litter? Look like blues in the photo but I know how hard it is to get good clear pictures.


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Yes they are! Seal and 1 choc booked, the other 3 I get to choose from. I just need to find out when they were born and when their 2nd vaccinated are.
> 
> What do I need to look for when I visit?


I hope you get to see them before 22nd march or they will all be booked!


----------



## oggers86

lymorelynn said:


> Look for clean eyes, ears and coats. See how sociable the kittens are and if the come running to see you - I see on the website they are raised in a busy household so they shouldn't be shy.
> Check the registration paperwork and ask to see pedigrees of parents, also vaccination details - they will have had their first jab by the time you see them but the breeder may not have the vaccination cards - my vet gives them to me after the second jab. Ask about their worming routine and what the kittens have been weaned onto - don't be too shocked if it's dry or Whiska's/Felix kitten, many breeders still use these
> To my mind a good breeder should tell you all of these things without you having to ask but it doesn't hurt to be armed with questions
> What colours are in the litter? Look like blues in the photo but I know how hard it is to get good clear pictures.


She says they are not shy as they live in a house with St Bernards.

She weans them onto dry food and bits and pieces like cooked chicken/fish with extra tidbits.

She thinks one is seal and the rest are chocolates but she isn't 100% sure as they might be blue.


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> They are 9 week around the 14th March and she says they will be ready to go by the first weekend of April so I would wait until after the weekend to pick him up and try get some time off work.
> 
> I


Awww they are cuties!!! How will you choose??


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Awww they are cuties!!! How will you choose??


Well I get first refusal of the three who are not reserved so I will choose the naughtiest one. Will probably kick myself for saying that when he gets home and the naughtiness begins.


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Well I get first refusal of the three who are not reserved so I will choose the naughtiest one. Will probably kick myself for saying that when he gets home and the naughtiness begins.


Haha you may regret those words


----------



## MollyMilo

Yesterday marked 6 months since Molly's accident. I miss her everyday and talk to her little urn. I then look at Millie,squinting at me with such love in her eyes and who would never be in my life if it wasn't for Molly. I just know Molly is still with us xx


----------



## cinder

MollyMilo said:


> Yesterday marked 6 months since Molly's accident. I miss her everyday and talk to her little urn. I then look at Millie,squinting at me with such love in her eyes and who would never be in my life if it wasn't for Molly. I just know Molly is still with us xx


Oh chuck  It's bittersweet how sometimes good things come into our lives only as a result of such tragedy. Give both your lovelies a gentle cuddle from me.


----------



## crazy curtains

MollyMilo said:


> Yesterday marked 6 months since Molly's accident. I miss her everyday and talk to her little urn. I then look at Millie,squinting at me with such love in her eyes and who would never be in my life if it wasn't for Molly. I just know Molly is still with us xx


So so sorry for your loss  xxx


----------



## oggers86

cinder said:


> Oh chuck  It's bittersweet how sometimes good things come into our lives only as a result of such tragedy. Give both your lovelies a gentle cuddle from me.


And me


----------



## Alisa25

Hello Meezer people!

So - just got back from the meezer Breeder... And.........


IM GETTING MY TWO BABIES ON THE 1ST MARCH - A BLUE BOY AND A CHOC GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yikes: :001_wub: :laugh:

EXCITEMENT!!!!!!!!!!! :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:

The visit was just wonderful! The babies were absolutely magical! The Blue boy is an absolute naughty loveable nightmare! He was running around like a crazy thing playing with anything he could find. There was a brief 5 mins when he had a cooldown (= CUDDLES) and then he was off again! :ciappa:

But the choc girlie was the sweetest thing in the world! Literally as soon as we came in and I knelt down - she CLIMBED into my lap and made herself comfortable there! I couldnt get the little thing off! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: All she wanted was cuddles and using me as a climbing frame! :laugh: Then her mummy proceeded to lick my hair (apparently I needed a thorough wash!) so I was literally surrounded by meezer love! :001_wub:

The breeder herself was so lovely - very welcoming, open and honest. Showed me all their documents such as a 5 gen pedigree, vaccination cards and GCCF registration. 

I have already put a deposit down so now just an agonising 3 week wait... :thumbdown:

Im so happy right now!!!!!!!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Yesterday marked 6 months since Molly's accident. I miss her everyday and talk to her little urn. I then look at Millie,squinting at me with such love in her eyes and who would never be in my life if it wasn't for Molly. I just know Molly is still with us xx


Aww bless. Molly sounds like a really lovely girl with a wonderful character...so sorry that you lost her too soon. Xx


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> Hello Meezer people!
> 
> So - just got back from the meezer Breeder... And.........
> 
> IM GETTING MY TWO BABIES ON THE 1ST MARCH - A BLUE BOY AND A CHOC GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yikes: :001_wub: :laugh:
> 
> EXCITEMENT!!!!!!!!!!! :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:
> 
> The visit was just wonderful! The babies were absolutely magical! The Blue boy is an absolute naughty loveable nightmare! He was running around like a crazy thing playing with anything he could find. There was a brief 5 mins when he had a cooldown (= CUDDLES) and then he was off again! :ciappa:
> 
> But the choc girlie was the sweetest thing in the world! Literally as soon as we came in and I knelt down - she CLIMBED into my lap and made herself comfortable there! I couldnt get the little thing off! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: All she wanted was cuddles and using me as a climbing frame! :laugh: Then her mummy proceeded to lick my hair (apparently I needed a thorough wash!) so I was literally surrounded by meezer love! :001_wub:
> 
> The breeder herself was so lovely - very welcoming, open and honest. Showed me all their documents such as a 5 gen pedigree, vaccination cards and GCCF registration.
> 
> I have already put a deposit down so now just an agonising 3 week wait... :thumbdown:
> 
> Im so happy right now!!!!!!!


1st March?? That is practically next week!! So exciting!! I hope my breeder is as lovely as yours.


----------



## gorgeous

Alisa25 said:


> Hello Meezer people!
> 
> So - just got back from the meezer Breeder... And.........
> 
> IM GETTING MY TWO BABIES ON THE 1ST MARCH - A BLUE BOY AND A CHOC GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yikes: :001_wub: :laugh:
> 
> EXCITEMENT!!!!!!!!!!! :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:
> 
> The visit was just wonderful! The babies were absolutely magical! The Blue boy is an absolute naughty loveable nightmare! He was running around like a crazy thing playing with anything he could find. There was a brief 5 mins when he had a cooldown (= CUDDLES) and then he was off again! :ciappa:
> 
> But the choc girlie was the sweetest thing in the world! Literally as soon as we came in and I knelt down - she CLIMBED into my lap and made herself comfortable there! I couldnt get the little thing off! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: All she wanted was cuddles and using me as a climbing frame! :laugh: Then her mummy proceeded to lick my hair (apparently I needed a thorough wash!) so I was literally surrounded by meezer love! :001_wub:
> 
> The breeder herself was so lovely - very welcoming, open and honest. Showed me all their documents such as a 5 gen pedigree, vaccination cards and GCCF registration.
> 
> I have already put a deposit down so now just an agonising 3 week wait... :thumbdown:
> 
> Im so happy right now!!!!!!!


Sounds like you have had a wonderful day meeting your meeker babies...lucky you! You are so lucky getting two...and one of each!

I bet they are gorgeous....did you take any pics?  if so please do share
!


----------



## cinder

Alisa, we can wait together! I have two weeks to go.


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> 1st March?? That is practically next week!! So exciting!! I hope my breeder is as lovely as yours.


But I bet its gonna go so slowly!!! I miss cuddles from them both!  

And honestly dont worry - Im sure yours is just busy.  Just you wait - you will have your babies in no time!


----------



## cinder

Alisa25 said:


> But I bet its gonna go so slowly!!! I miss cuddles from them both!
> 
> And honestly dont worry - Im sure yours is just busy.  Just you wait - you will have your babies in no time!


Did you get any photos?


----------



## Alisa25

gorgeous said:


> Sounds like you have had a wonderful day meeting your meeker babies...lucky you! You are so lucky getting two...and one of each!
> 
> I bet they are gorgeous....did you take any pics?  if so please do share
> !


Yea I feel so lucky too! 

And I did take lots of pics lol butI dont think I can share them on here?  I mean theyre not mine yet so I dont know what the photo sharing 'etiquette' is.. 

HOWEVER - I can send mass PM messages to people.


----------



## Alisa25

cinder said:


> Alisa, we can wait together! I have two weeks to go.


Oh yay! How exciting! Im gonna make a countdown calendar! 

You excited????!!!!!!


----------



## cinder

Alisa25 said:


> Yea I feel so lucky too!
> 
> And I did take lots of pics lol butI dont think I can share them on here?  I mean theyre not mine yet so I dont know what the photo sharing 'etiquette' is..
> 
> HOWEVER - I cant send mass PM messages to people.


People normally share after the deposit has been put down. I'm in the same boat with my Burmese boys 

I'm pretty much climbing the walls - they were meant to be home yesterday but need to bulk up a bit more before their second vaccinations.


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> But I bet its gonna go so slowly!!! I miss cuddles from them both!
> 
> And honestly dont worry - Im sure yours is just busy.  Just you wait - you will have your babies in no time!


I have a visit booked and she seems very nice.

PM me a pic please!


----------



## cinder

I have everything crossed for you oggers! The first visit is always a bit nerve wracking but also so special


----------



## MollyMilo

cinder said:


> Oh chuck  It's bittersweet how sometimes good things come into our lives only as a result of such tragedy. Give both your lovelies a gentle cuddle from me.


Thank you cinder x


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> But I bet its gonna go so slowly!!! I miss cuddles from them both!
> 
> And honestly dont worry - Im sure yours is just busy.  Just you wait - you will have your babies in no time!


So excited for you!!! They sound just perfect!!! :001_wub: can't wait to see them hint hint 

These 'd' babies are the babies ready now? How can you wait three weeks!  fast forward your nesting :lol:


----------



## Alisa25

Well I think I can post these - theyre available on the Siamese cat breeder website.


----------



## lymorelynn

Alisa - I'm so thrilled for you. They sound absolutely perfect :001_wub: hope the weeks fly by 
Sending hugs MM ((())) Millie is the little angel that Molly chose for you and so an extra special girl, even Milo knows it


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> So excited for you!!! They sound just perfect!!! :001_wub: can't wait to see them hint hint
> 
> These 'd' babies are the babies ready now? How can you wait three weeks!  fast forward your nesting :lol:


Yep they are the ones!  Lol I need to do a massive order off zooplus lol! And then get the house organised!


----------



## Alisa25

lymorelynn said:


> Alisa - I'm so thrilled for you. They sound absolutely perfect :001_wub: hope the weeks fly by
> Sending hugs MM ((())) Millie is the little angel that Molly chose for you and so an extra special girl, even Milo knows it


Oh They are perfect Lynn! I just knew it from the moment I met them!


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Well I think I can post these - theyre available on the Siamese cat breeder website.


Haha good try!

Your babies are too young to be shown


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> Haha good try!
> 
> Your babies are too young to be shown


No theyre not - they were born in September!  She kept them for longer because she wanted to show them (hence the pics lol). They're about 5 months now.


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> No theyre not - they were born in September!  She kept them for longer because she wanted to show them (hence the pics lol). They're about 5 months now.


Oh how fantastic!!

I was thinking they were 12-13 weeks lol

They are stunning!! :001_wub:

Have they got names?


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Alisa - I'm so thrilled for you. They sound absolutely perfect :001_wub: hope the weeks fly by
> Sending hugs MM ((())) Millie is the little angel that Molly chose for you and so an extra special girl, even Milo knows it


Thank you Lynn xxx

How are your gorgeous girlies?


----------



## lymorelynn

The gorgeous girls are spending their time being gorgeous thank you MM 
MiMi is a real cuddle bug and no lap is safe once you sit down :001_wub: Pasha is being the precious queen and eating like a horse  Mai Tai is being a grump because MiMi steals laps and her place in bed 
Caught them all together in the hall this evening


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> Oh how fantastic!!
> 
> I was thinking they were 12-13 weeks lol
> 
> They are stunning!! :001_wub:
> 
> Have they got names?


Nah lol a bit older.. 

Thanks! I adore them already! 

And btw I was going to say so sorry about Molly again - I think she lives on through Milly. Fate brought you little choccy Milly for a reason. :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> The gorgeous girls are spending their time being gorgeous thank you MM
> MiMi is a real cuddle bug and no lap is safe once you sit down :001_wub: Pasha is being the precious queen and eating like a horse  Mai Tai is being a grump because MiMi steals laps and her place in bed
> Caught them all together in the hall this evening
> View attachment 133019


What are they up to! 

Looking gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Well I think I can post these - theyre available on the Siamese cat breeder website.


Will you continue to show these gorgeous two?
Are they brother And sister?

Hurry with todays photos


----------



## Alisa25

Ok so got a confirmation of deposit going through so I think Im safe posting pics now..


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Ok so got a confirmation of deposit going through so I think Im safe posting pics now..


I love them!! :001_wub:


----------



## Alisa25

More! 

Pink feeties just for Oggers!


----------



## lymorelynn

Now there's a cheeky chocolate face  and your blue boy is beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> Will you continue to show these gorgeous two?
> Are they brother And sister?
> 
> Hurry with todays photos


Haha your wish is my command! 

And yep they are brother and sister, and they get on so well - theyre very close and play and cuddle together. Its lovely to see! :001_wub:

About showing - Im not sure - I think it would be quite fun to do. But Im afraid at the moment I dont know enough about it to actually properly do it.


----------



## Alisa25

lymorelynn said:


> Now there's a cheeky chocolate face  and your blue boy is beautiful :001_wub:


Hehe yep very cheeky! Though she is a bit more laid back than him. He is the extremely cheeky chap! Whizzes around like a mad thing!  Those photos of him - SO HARD TO GET. :laugh:


----------



## lymorelynn

Alisa25 said:


> Haha your wish is my command!
> 
> And yep they are brother and sister, and they get on so well - theyre very close and play and cuddle together. Its lovely to see! :001_wub:
> 
> About showing - Im not sure - I think it would be quite fun to do. But Im afraid at the moment I dont know enough about it to actually properly do it.


Showing is quite easy - go along to a couple and see  Have a look at the GCCF site for a list of what's on where and when. All the better if their breeder will help mentor you through your first show


----------



## Alisa25

I mean when we were talking - this little monkey was running around and playing with anything he could find!  Next thing we see is this flash of meezer running head first into a radiator! :laugh:


----------



## Alisa25

lymorelynn said:


> Showing is quite easy - go along to a couple and see  Have a look at the GCCF site for a list of what's on where and when. All the better if their breeder will help mentor you through your first show


Thats a good idea lynn!  Yea I find it quite interesting to be honest.


----------



## lymorelynn

Alisa25 said:


> Thats a good idea lynn!  Yea I find it quite interesting to be honest.


There's a Siamese club show (Seal Point Siamese club & Siamese Cat Society of the British Empire) in Northamptonshire next Saturday
Coventry and Leicester cat club at Leamington Spa the following week


----------



## oggers86

Those of you with fully grown male Meezers/Meezer types, how much do they weigh?

How much food can I expect a growing kitten to go through? Food will range from Butchers Classic, Smilla, Bozita and some raw. 

I would like to convert all 3 to raw eventually but it depends on freezer space and Elise. She eats chicken livers but wont really touch anything else so I need to get her converted as I dont want to have to deal with different diets.


----------



## korrok

Well, Teemo is a small male meezer really, but he weighs 3kg. His mother Shanti weighs 5kg and is much heavier built (bigger paws, head, bone structure in general). Do you know the kind of weights of your kits' parents?


----------



## oggers86

korrok said:


> Well, Teemo is a small male meezer really, but he weighs 3kg. His mother Shanti weighs 5kg and is much heavier built (bigger paws, head, bone structure in general). Do you know the kind of weights of your kits' parents?


I dont but when I was talking to her last night she said her male cats are quite big.


----------



## MollyMilo

Milo is a big boy! I am taking him for his boosters in a few weeks, but I think he's 5-5.5kg  he's two now so, I'm pretty sure he's fully grown.

Molly never made it to full grown but she too was heading to be a big girl at 4kg. 
Mai Ling was 4.5 kg, Alfie was 4.5 but Luci was my smallest at 3kg. She was only 1.9kg when she died. 

It varies


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Milo is a big boy! I am taking him for his boosters in a few weeks, but I think he's 5-5.5kg  he's two now so, I'm pretty sure he's fully grown.
> 
> Molly never made it to full grown but she too was heading to be a big girl at 4kg.
> Mai Ling was 4.5 kg, Alfie was 4.5 but Luci was my smallest at 3kg. She was only 1.9kg when she died.
> 
> It varies


I am trying to calculate the cost of raw feeding and some Siamese weigh up to 7kg according to a few websites so I have gone with that to work out the highest price.


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> I am trying to calculate the cost of raw feeding and some Siamese weigh up to 7kg according to a few websites so I have gone with that to work out the highest price.


7kg  wow a bit of MC in those genes


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> I am trying to calculate the cost of raw feeding and some Siamese weigh up to 7kg according to a few websites so I have gone with that to work out the highest price.


I don't think you have to worry about your kitten weighing 7kg straight away  I sure he'll take a couple of years it get to that weight. Don't overthink and stress yourself. work out raw for a 2kg kitten x


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> 7kg  wow a bit of MC in those genes


I did think it seemed rather high but thats what the websites were telling me!


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> I don't think you have to worry about your kitten weighing 7kg straight away  I sure he'll take a couple of years it get to that weight. Don't overthink and stress yourself. work out raw for a 2kg kitten x


That's true. I am just in the process of placing a Zooplus order with lots of kitteny things. Might as well buy it now even if we dont pick these kittens, a kitten will be joining us in a few months


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> That's true. I am just in the process of placing a Zooplus order with lots of kitteny things. Might as well buy it now even if we dont pick these kittens, a kitten will be joining us in a few months


All these new little pointies joining us! It's so exciting!!


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> All these new little pointies joining us! It's so exciting!!


I know!!

Ok so from Zooplus I am getting:

1x tunnel
1 pack of soft balls
1x Feather dangler
1x Plush mouse
1x Kitten kicker

I already have the basics like litter trays and beds and loads of extra toys. Stuff like beds and litter trays will have the current cats scent on it although they havent used them for months. Do I need to get rid of the scent first or will he be ok? I was planning on using one of the existing carriers but that gets used often, should I buy a new one?


----------



## lymorelynn

oggers86 said:


> I know!!
> 
> Ok so from Zooplus I am getting:
> 
> 1x tunnel
> 1 pack of soft balls
> 1x Feather dangler
> 1x Plush mouse
> 1x Kitten kicker
> 
> I already have the basics like litter trays and beds and loads of extra toys. Stuff like beds and litter trays will have the current cats scent on it although they havent used them for months. Do I need to get rid of the scent first or will he be ok? I was planning on using one of the existing carriers but that gets used often, should I buy a new one?


They might prefer their litter trays not to smell of other cats but - give them a good clean with a pet safe cleaning solution. I wouldn't worry about the beds or carrier (unless you want to buy a new carrier of course )


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> I know!!
> 
> Ok so from Zooplus I am getting:
> 
> 1x tunnel
> 1 pack of soft balls
> 1x Feather dangler
> 1x Plush mouse
> 1x Kitten kicker
> 
> I already have the basics like litter trays and beds and loads of extra toys. Stuff like beds and litter trays will have the current cats scent on it although they havent used them for months. Do I need to get rid of the scent first or will he be ok? I was planning on using one of the existing carriers but that gets used often, should I buy a new one?


You've not even decided which little man out of 3 will be yours Yet and you are shopping for him!

Love it


----------



## oggers86

lymorelynn said:


> They might prefer their litter trays not to smell of other cats but - give them a good clean with a pet safe cleaning solution. I wouldn't worry about the beds or carrier (unless you want to buy a new carrier of course )


Ok good, I dont want to buy a new carrier until he is fully grown.

Litter tray hasnt been used by the cats in ages and was cleaned when we put it away so if I give it another clean then it should smell of nothing.


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> You've not even decided which little man out of 3 will be yours Yet and you are shopping for him!
> 
> Love it


Ahh but im not shopping for a specific cat, I am shopping for a kitten who may or may not be coming home in April


----------



## MollyMilo

Having a very lazy afternoon with my two today


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Ahh but im not shopping for a specific cat, I am shopping for a kitten who may or may not be coming home in April


Fair enough


----------



## oggers86

MM is it just the angle or is Millie almost as big as Milo??


----------



## JordanRose

So many kittens! Arrrrrgh!! I want one!!! :cryin:

I've not been on that much lately- I'm having issues with anti-virus programmes and PF is incredibly slow, very pop-uppy and just a general pain in the bum at the moment! Plus, I'm working a lot.

However, this isn't an excuse for a lack of Spooky pics!!


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> MM is it just the angle or is Millie almost as big as Milo??


She's half Milos size  he's sinking into the pillow :lol:


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> So many kittens! Arrrrrgh!! I want one!!! :cryin:
> 
> I've not been on that much lately- I'm having issues with anti-virus programmes and PF is incredibly slow, very pop-uppy and just a general pain in the bum at the moment! Plus, I'm working a lot.
> 
> However, this isn't an excuse for a lack of Spooky pics!!


Swoon! There he is!! :001_wub: :001_wub:

Jordan, it's a Shame you having so many technical issues  I use my ipad and there are no pop ups at all! 
Hope PF bosses sort it out for you

Are you enjoying the Job though? Xx


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Swoon! There he is!! :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> Jordan, it's a Shame you having so many technical issues  I use my ipad and there are no pop ups at all!
> Hope PF bosses sort it out for you
> 
> Are you enjoying the Job though? Xx


I think it's my laptop to be honest- it's quite old now and so riddled with bugs that some of the anti-virus just isn't sorting them out :mad2:

I get on here, and try to comment/ like the most important parts (such as this thread, of course!) but it drives me up the wall with things popping up here and there so I end up logging out 

The job's going well though!  I've been given another student to oversee and manage- on top of the two I am already the main support for- as apparently, I'm good at what I do! (I don't give it a second thought but good to hear they're happy with my work!)

Also looking at Masters funding at the moment and weighing up if it's worth pursuing (I know it is, really, but it's so expensive!! :yikes: )


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> I think it's my laptop to be honest- it's quite old now and so riddled with bugs that some of the anti-virus just isn't sorting them out :mad2:
> 
> I get on here, and try to comment/ like the most important parts (such as this thread, of course!) but it drives me up the wall with things popping up here and there so I end up logging out
> 
> The job's going well though!  I've been given another student to oversee and manage- on top of the two I am already the main support for- as apparently, I'm good at what I do! (I don't give it a second thought but good to hear they're happy with my work!)
> 
> Also looking at Masters funding at the moment and weighing up if it's worth pursuing (I know it is, really, but it's so expensive!! :yikes: )


Oh you must!! You are doing so well with 3 students!

How's spooks and is anxiety issues?


----------



## oggers86

JordanRose said:


> I think it's my laptop to be honest- it's quite old now and so riddled with bugs that some of the anti-virus just isn't sorting them out :mad2:
> 
> I get on here, and try to comment/ like the most important parts (such as this thread, of course!) but it drives me up the wall with things popping up here and there so I end up logging out
> 
> The job's going well though!  I've been given another student to oversee and manage- on top of the two I am already the main support for- as apparently, I'm good at what I do! (I don't give it a second thought but good to hear they're happy with my work!)
> 
> Also looking at Masters funding at the moment and weighing up if it's worth pursuing (I know it is, really, but it's so expensive!! :yikes: )


What kind of job do you do?


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Oh you must!! You are doing so well with 3 students!
> 
> How's spooks and is anxiety issues?


I have 6 altogether and am the 'top dog' for 3 of them (i.e. I have to manage all of their modules and their time- difficult at times but I'm liking it  )

Spooky's much the same. Some days he can be okay and others, he won't eat or use the litter tray all day until I'm home  His fur plucking's still a problem too...

He's interacting with the others a bit more though, since I've put him on the Zylkene. I did get an information sheet about the behaviourist attached to my vet practice but to be honest, from looking at the form, I don't know what else she would suggest I do as I've done everything that is suggested on there.

He's as happy as he can be, I think, so I just have to go with that x

Oh, and I forgot this photo from today! :lol:


----------



## JordanRose

oggers86 said:


> What kind of job do you do?


I work for the National Autistic Society as a student support facilitator- I help students on the spectrum manage their time, behaviour, processing difficulties and give them study skills workshops, too 

Looking to do it part time from September, while doing an Educational Psychology Masters- perhaps followed by a PhD (yes, I'm mental! :yikes: )


----------



## Azriel391

JordanRose said:


> So many kittens! Arrrrrgh!! I want one!!! :cryin:
> 
> I've not been on that much lately- I'm having issues with anti-virus programmes and PF is incredibly slow, very pop-uppy and just a general pain in the bum at the moment! Plus, I'm working a lot.
> 
> However, this isn't an excuse for a lack of Spooky pics!!


:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:Hello Sir Spooks , a Monday fix .... made my day


----------



## Alisa25

lymorelynn said:


> There's a Siamese club show (Seal Point Siamese club & Siamese Cat Society of the British Empire) in Northamptonshire next Saturday
> Coventry and Leicester cat club at Leamington Spa the following week


I was planning on going to that Northampton show!


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> That's true. I am just in the process of placing a Zooplus order with lots of kitteny things. Might as well buy it now even if we dont pick these kittens, a kitten will be joining us in a few months


Oh ME TOO! My order on Zooplus is massive. I mean MAHOOSIVE!  Since I dont have any cat stuff yet I have to buy everything from scratch.. Lets just say I have 19 items in the basket.. And counting... :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:

SO EXCITING THOUGH! KITTENY THINGS ARE FUN!

*not so fun for my bank account though ahahaha!* :thumbdown:


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> Having a very lazy afternoon with my two today


Oh!!!! :drool: Milly does look so big in this!


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Oh ME TOO! My order on Zooplus is massive. I mean MAHOOSIVE!  Since I dont have any cat stuff yet I have to buy everything from scratch.. Lets just say I have 19 items in the basket.. And counting... :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:
> 
> SO EXCITING THOUGH! KITTENY THINGS ARE FUN!
> 
> *not so fun for my bank account though ahahaha!* :thumbdown:


Exciting!!
Buy everything now and then you can collect your kittens earlier!!


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Oh!!!! :drool: Milly does look so big in this!


Yup you found us out, she's actually 7.2 kg not 2.7


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> Oh ME TOO! My order on Zooplus is massive. I mean MAHOOSIVE!  Since I dont have any cat stuff yet I have to buy everything from scratch.. Lets just say I have 19 items in the basket.. And counting... :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:
> 
> SO EXCITING THOUGH! KITTENY THINGS ARE FUN!
> 
> *not so fun for my bank account though ahahaha!* :thumbdown:


I am giving my kitten the cats casts off which helps. I only ordered a few extra toys and bowls.


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> I am giving my kitten the cats casts off which helps. I only ordered a few extra toys and bowls.


Ah but isn't it just so exciting!!!??!!!!! 

Have you heard anything from your breeder yet?


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> Ah but isn't it just so exciting!!!??!!!!!
> 
> Have you heard anything from your breeder yet?


Yes im armed with a list of questions when I go visit!


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> Yes im armed with a list of questions when I go visit!


Oh good! 

The problem I had during the visit was that the babies were making it so difficult for me to actually listen to the answers! I had two kittens climbing all over me, going 'LOVE ME PAY ATTENTION TO ME NOW!', then mummy who was very concerned about the state of my hair and was licking and trying to 'wash it', and a dog that was just sitting there staring at me wanting lovings! :thumbup:

So yea - good luck trying to concentrate - cos I couldnt! :lol:

When is your visit again?


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> Oh good!
> 
> The problem I had during the visit was that the babies were making it so difficult for me to actually listen to the answers! I had two kittens climbing all over me, going 'LOVE ME PAY ATTENTION TO ME NOW!', then mummy who was very concerned about the state of my hair and was licking and trying to 'wash it', and a dog that was just sitting there staring at me wanting lovings! :thumbup:
> 
> So yea - good luck trying to concentrate - cos I couldnt! :lol:
> 
> When is your visit again?


Not until the 22nd March, between us all we can't make it earlier


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> Not until the 22nd March, between us all we can't make it earlier


Ah right I see! You are plannin on getting your in April right? Oh I bet the wait is killing you! Can she send you pic updates?


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> Ah right I see! You are plannin on getting your in April right? Oh I bet the wait is killing you! Can she send you pic updates?


I dont know...maybe.


----------



## oggers86

When I am given the pedigree will it look like this? Do all registrations begin with CS?


----------



## Alisa25

Oh No! The two trees I wanted on Zooplus are out of stock! They were in stock yesterday!  I think I need to buy a scratching barrel as well just to say sorry for my not ordering sooner...


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> Oh No! The two trees I wanted on Zooplus are out of stock! They were in stock yesterday!  I think I need to buy a scratching barrel as well just to say sorry for my not ordering sooner...


Oh no! Will you buy them when they are back in stock?


----------



## lymorelynn

oggers86 said:


> When I am given the pedigree will it look like this? Do all registrations begin with CS?


On my phone so can't see but CS is purely Siamese. CSSR is supplementary register and there will be Oriental in the pedigree somewhere. CSREF is reference register which will have something like silver in the pedigree

ETA - online properly now and yes, your pedigree should look something like that

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> Oh no! Will you buy them when they are back in stock?


Yea.... Well tbh now I'm straying towards other ones lol! 
I think I'm addicted to zooplus... :scared:


----------



## MollyMilo

Here ya go! Little and large :lol:










Seriously, Milo needs to stop eating kitten food


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Here ya go! Little and large :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, Milo needs to stop eating kitten food


Ah yes she does look much smaller than him from that angle. I want!


----------



## oliviarussian

MollyMilo said:


> Seriously, Milo needs to stop eating kitten food


Whadua mean, I'm just big boned!!!!!!!


----------



## MollyMilo

oliviarussian said:


> Whadua mean, I'm just big boned!!!!!!!


That's Milos story and he's sticking with it!

Milo has just ballooned since Millie came along  he is such a fussy eater with adult cat food but loves loves loves kitten food  I'm dreading his vet check in march


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> Here ya go! Little and large :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, Milo needs to stop eating kitten food


Oh I just love your two so much! They always look so content and cosy! 

In other news - MAHOOSIVE zooplus order done and dusted! :yikes:
Turned out to be a total of 4 packages.... Oh boy....:eek6:


----------



## laura1982

Awwww just look at little and large!! Goodness they are just yummy enough to eat hahaha. How old are they?


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Oh I just love your two so much! They always look so content and cosy!
> 
> In other news - MAHOOSIVE zooplus order done and dusted! :yikes:
> Turned out to be a total of 4 packages.... Oh boy....:eek6:


Oh goody! Your packages will arrive tomorrow and then you can collect Al and witchy on Saturday!!


----------



## MollyMilo

laura1982 said:


> Awwww just look at little and large!! Goodness they are just yummy enough to eat hahaha. How old are they?


Thanks , I love them! 
Milo is 2 and Millie 7 months. Uncle and niece :001_wub:


----------



## laura1982

MollyMilo said:


> Thanks , I love them!
> Milo is 2 and Millie 7 months. Uncle and niece :001_wub:


Aww so lovely!


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> Oh goody! Your packages will arrive tomorrow and then you can collect *Al and witchy* on Saturday!!


Haha! I see what you did there...


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Haha! I see what you did there...


What will you call them ?


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> What will you call them ?


I'm toying with an idea of Loki and Freja. Loki because the blue boy is an absolute mischief nightmare! XD I think the name of the god of mischief suits. XD Plus he is blue.... Loki goes blue in the movies lol! (Yes I'm a geek lol)

And Freja because I wanted to pick a Norse name to go well with Loki. And Freja really suits her!


----------



## Alisa25

Although I really like Marcella as well for her.... Hmmmm...


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> I'm toying with an idea of Loki and Freja. Loki because the blue boy is an absolute mischief nightmare! XD I think the name of the god of mischief suits. XD Plus he is blue.... Loki goes blue in the movies lol! (Yes I'm a geek lol)
> 
> And Freja because I wanted to pick a Norse name to go well with Loki. And Freja really suits her!


I like Loki! :thumbsup:

How do you pronounce Freja? Is it free Ja? Of Freya?


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Although I really like Marcella as well for her.... Hmmmm...


Oh yes, Starlite has a lovely lilac lady called Marcella


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> I like Loki! :thumbsup:
> 
> How do you pronounce Freja? Is it free Ja? Of Freya?


Hehe me too!  And Freya (I think Freja is a Norse spelling?).  So exciting!


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Hehe me too!  And Freya (I think Freja is a Norse spelling?).  So exciting!


Yes I've just googled the Norse gods

It's so exciting! :thumbsup:


----------



## laura1982

Love the norse names. If we get two little boy tonks I want to call the Loki and Odin


----------



## MollyMilo

laura1982 said:


> Love the norse names. If we get two little boy tonks I want to call the Loki and Odin


Are you getting closer to getting your tonks? Great names!! :thumbsup:


----------



## laura1982

MollyMilo said:


> Are you getting closer to getting your tonks? Great names!! :thumbsup:


I've contacted a breeder but not heard back yet :-( I hate waiting to hear haha I'm so impatient. The kittens are due mid April so ready to bring home mid July which should be perfect timing


----------



## MollyMilo

laura1982 said:


> I've contacted a breeder but not heard back yet :-( I hate waiting to hear haha I'm so impatient. The kittens are due mid April so ready to bring home mid July which should be perfect timing


The breeder might not know themselves yet  
Hope the time flies for you, must be very exciting to think your boys are cooking!


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Yesterday marked 6 months since Molly's accident. I miss her everyday and talk to her little urn. I then look at Millie,squinting at me with such love in her eyes and who would never be in my life if it wasn't for Molly. I just know Molly is still with us xx


This is lovely. Big hugs MM x


----------



## laura1982

MollyMilo said:


> The breeder might not know themselves yet
> Hope the time flies for you, must be very exciting to think your boys are cooking!


Hopefully hear soon - her website says to contact her regarding the litter but not everyone is glued to the phone like me haha


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> This is lovely. Big hugs MM x


Thanks Aurelie, you too x


----------



## Alisa25

laura1982 said:


> Love the norse names. If we get two little boy tonks I want to call the Loki and Odin


Like your names too!  :thumbsup:

Ah its such a long wait till you get yours! :drool:


----------



## cinder

Freja's chariot was pulled by two cats too. Just in case you needed more justification


----------



## Alisa25

cinder said:


> Freja's chariot was pulled by two cats too. Just in case you needed more justification


Ahaha! Yes! Thanks Cinder!  This name is a definite keeper.


----------



## laura1982

Sounds like a keeper to me - think you've picked a fab name there


----------



## laura1982

Ok so they aren't technically siamese but they are of the oriental variety - introducing Bella and Misty my two amazing, wonderful, beautiful tonks (I love them just a tad if you can't tell already hehehe). They look a little porky in this picture - Bella's been on a diet since she can eat for England that cat hahaha.


----------



## gorgeous

Our little and large ...... (apologies in advance for the topsy turvy pics)


----------



## laura1982

gorgeous said:


> Our little and large ...... (apologies in advance for the topsy turvy pics)


Ooooh I so hope my two will be like that with our new golden retriever pup!! 9 days and counting eeeeekk!


----------



## gorgeous

laura1982 said:


> Ooooh I so hope my two will be like that with our new golden retriever pup!! 9 days and counting eeeeekk!


Ooh a goldie pup! How wonderful. Boy or girl?


----------



## Aurelie

laura1982 said:


> Ok so they aren't technically siamese but they are of the oriental variety - introducing Bella and Misty my two amazing, wonderful, beautiful tonks (I love them just a tad if you can't tell already hehehe). They look a little porky in this picture - Bella's been on a diet since she can eat for England that cat hahaha.


I love them! :001_wub: How old are they?


----------



## laura1982

gorgeous said:


> Ooh a goldie pup! How wonderful. Boy or girl?


Boy - he is called Logan. We pick him up Saturday 22nd (assuming the weather hasn't washed all modes of transport away by then!). Excited and nervous in equal measures lol.


----------



## gorgeous

laura1982 said:


> Boy - he is called Logan. We pick him up Saturday 22nd (assuming the weather hasn't washed all modes of transport away by then!). Excited and nervous in equal measures lol.


Goldies are wonderful dogs. You will not be disappointed...enjoy!!


----------



## oggers86

My kitten things have arrived! Kept it all packed up with a bag of litter ready to move. Should be exchanging contracts next week looking to move early March.


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Our little and large ...... (apologies in advance for the topsy turvy pics)


Haha that's cheating! 

Oh my! Blissa is so pretty! What a gorgeous face :001_wub:


----------



## curlywurlydee

laura1982 said:


> Ok so they aren't technically siamese but they are of the oriental variety - introducing Bella and Misty my two amazing, wonderful, beautiful tonks (I love them just a tad if you can't tell already hehehe). They look a little porky in this picture - Bella's been on a diet since she can eat for England that cat hahaha.


Gorgeous Tonks!! I love seeing them snuggled up like that. :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## curlywurlydee

gorgeous said:


> Our little and large ...... (apologies in advance for the topsy turvy pics)


Love her face in the 2nd picture! she looks so content  and the dog looks pretty happy to!


----------



## curlywurlydee

laura1982 said:


> I've contacted a breeder but not heard back yet :-( I hate waiting to hear haha I'm so impatient. The kittens are due mid April so ready to bring home mid July which should be perfect timing


Exciting!! do you know what colours they are expecting?

are you still hoping to get a Maine coon?


----------



## laura1982

A couple more of the of the girls - oooooh there is not stopping me showing off now I have worked out how to do it haha.


----------



## laura1982

curlywurlydee said:


> Exciting!! do you know what colours they are expecting?
> 
> are you still hoping to get a Maine coon?


No the maine coon is on the back burner for now as I just love my tonks too much. I think if we have the ability, space, finance etc in a couple of years we may get one as I do love them but for now I am sticking with tonks and the oriental breeds as I love the siamese and orientals too and I have to be sensible at some point haha.

If they are all happy etc (we are lucky in that we have lots of space and are putting up a massive cat run so they can at least have alone time if they want haha) then I will add a maine coon but ... we shall see. I don't want to take on too much but I can def see how it would easily snowball and I end up with 10 cats as they are quite easy to keep aren't they and so much fun and give you so much love!

Not sure what colours yet - still waiting to hear haha. The dad is choc and the mum is blue.


----------



## MollyMilo

curlywurlydee said:


> Exciting!! do you know what colours they are expecting?
> 
> are you still hoping to get a Maine coon?


Anymore photos of Bertie? I'm sure you have 1 or two to share with the group


----------



## Azriel391

:yikes:Misty is a perfect match for Flint (? Parsnips parter in crime) :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Alisa25

gorgeous said:


> Our little and large ...... (apologies in advance for the topsy turvy pics)


Awwww I love this! My parents have a dog that they occasionally bring to me to dogsit when theyre on holiday, so Im hoping my meezers will get along with her just like this!  The dog doesnt like cats though so I can already see a problem with it...


----------



## curlywurlydee

laura1982 said:


> No the maine coon is on the back burner for now as I just love my tonks too much. I think if we have the ability, space, finance etc in a couple of years we may get one as I do love them but for now I am sticking with tonks and the oriental breeds as I love the siamese and orientals too and I have to be sensible at some point haha.
> 
> If they are all happy etc (we are lucky in that we have lots of space and are putting up a massive cat run so they can at least have alone time if they want haha) then I will add a maine coon but ... we shall see. I don't want to take on too much but I can def see how it would easily snowball and I end up with 10 cats as they are quite easy to keep aren't they and so much fun and give you so much love!
> 
> Not sure what colours yet - still waiting to hear haha. The dad is choc and the mum is blue.


I know what you mean these meezer type cats are very addictivie! i would love another tonk, I have got my heart set on owning a blue mink one day.
I think the max i could manage is 4 cats, 4 kids and 4 cats is a houseful 

So you are hoping for 2 more tonky babies? who is the breeder you are waiting to hear from ?

p.s Love the new photos you have posted, im guessing Bella is a blue burmese coat and misty a chocolate??


----------



## laura1982

curlywurlydee said:


> I know what you mean these meezer type cats are very addictivie! i would love another tonk, I have got my heart set on owning a blue mink one day.
> I think the max i could manage is 4 cats, 4 kids and 4 cats is a houseful
> 
> So you are hoping for 2 more tonky babies? who is the breeder you are waiting to hear from ?
> 
> p.s Love the new photos you have posted, im guessing Bella is a blue burmese coat and misty a chocolate??


4 kids wow - wonder woman! I am too scared to even have one kid haha. I have to factor inm dogs too so need to keep the sensible head on haha.

Yep two more tonky babies around July time (and a sneaky tabby tonky baby in the Spring/Summer next year) and then I think 5 is my limit so hence probably not able to get the MC.

Misty is the blue burmese coat and Bella is a caramel burmese coat so I haven't actually got any tonks with a tonk coat haha. Waiting to hear what colours the breeder is expect but would love a chocolate and blue point coat or tonk coat. May have to check my tonk book to see what colours they may produce.

Any pics of your new addition?


----------



## curlywurlydee

laura1982 said:


> 4 kids wow - wonder woman! I am too scared to even have one kid haha. I have to factor inm dogs too so need to keep the sensible head on haha.
> 
> Yep two more tonky babies around July time (and a sneaky tabby tonky baby in the Spring/Summer next year) and then I think 5 is my limit so hence probably not able to get the MC.
> 
> Misty is the blue burmese coat and Bella is a caramel burmese coat so I haven't actually got any tonks with a tonk coat haha. Waiting to hear what colours the breeder is expect but would love a chocolate and blue point coat or tonk coat. May have to check my tonk book to see what colours they may produce.
> 
> Any pics of your new addition?


Ohh Caramel :001_tt1::001_tt1: never seen a caramel before, she is a gorgeous colour, is that a dilute of a blue? Love Blues! I can see Misty is a blue now looking back at the photo, such pretty girls!

I don't have any new pics of Herbie yet, hopefully at the weekend!


----------



## laura1982

curlywurlydee said:


> Ohh Caramel :001_tt1::001_tt1: never seen a caramel before, she is a gorgeous colour, is that a dilute of a blue? Love Blues! I can see Misty is a blue now looking back at the photo, such pretty girls!
> 
> I don't have any new pics of Herbie yet, hopefully at the weekend!


You don't see many caramels - it is a dilute of blue. Their mum was caramel, oddly looking nothing like either of them they definately take more after the dad.

They are beautiful aren't they haha if I do say so myself 

Having a tonk and a siamese yourself how would you compare them - as in the differences in character, energy etc.

I shall look forward to seeing them.


----------



## laura1982

Heard from the breeder - I am on the list, yay!! Long wait till July now.


----------



## MollyMilo

laura1982 said:


> Heard from the breeder - I am on the list, yay!! Long wait till July now.


Woohoo! Is this the same breeder has your other two?


----------



## MollyMilo

I've been going through my emails and found a very cute video of Millie and her siblings. I've tried to save it to my ipad but there isnt an option. I want to upload to photo bucket to share it  can't work out how!

Can I email it to someone to see if they can upload? It's so cute!!


----------



## laura1982

MollyMilo said:


> Woohoo! Is this the same breeder has your other two?


No a new breeder - for a few reasons I don't want to go back to where I got my two, knowing more about the pedigree cat world and breeding etc - although I think my two are amazing - I wanted to go to someone new.


----------



## curlywurlydee

laura1982 said:


> You don't see many caramels - it is a dilute of blue. Their mum was caramel, oddly looking nothing like either of them they definately take more after the dad.
> 
> They are beautiful aren't they haha if I do say so myself
> 
> Having a tonk and a siamese yourself how would you compare them - as in the differences in character, energy etc.
> 
> I shall look forward to seeing them.


I agree they are beautiful!

I would say they are pretty much similar in character, just as vocal! Bella is not as outgoing as Draco though, he is pretty much in your face, i dont know if thats because he is a Siamese or because he is younger, or a combo of both.

You wont have to see wait long to see updates of Herbie......see my next post.


----------



## curlywurlydee

Herbie update!!

He is now 7 weeks old and doing really well










and with his brothers


----------



## Alisa25

curlywurlydee said:


> Herbie update!!
> 
> He is now 7 weeks old and doing really well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with his brothers


Awwww he is gorgeous! And he actually 'looks' like a Herbie! That name suits him so well! :001_tt1:


----------



## MollyMilo

Oh he is scrummy! :001_wub: 

I think he may be developing into a lilac tabby? Just like my Milo :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

He's so cute :001_tt1: 
You wouldn't know if they have blue point boy available would you? Not for me but for a friend in East London - she will consider other colours but it has to be a boy


----------



## Alisa25

AHHHHH THE KITTENY THINGS ARE STARTING TO ARRIVE! :w00t:

Got the litterboxes today and Da Bird!!!! :w00t: 

It all seems to be happening now and feels so real!


----------



## laura1982

Awww he is gorgeous!! Love him . I'm really thinking I need to make room for a meeker and one from his breeder too - love her cats!! It's the one starting with V isn't it?


----------



## MollyMilo

laura1982 said:


> Awww he is gorgeous!! Love him . I'm really thinking I need to make room for a meeker and one from his breeder too - love her cats!! It's the one starting with V isn't it?


Laura why don't you get a tonk and a meezer kitten!


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> AHHHHH THE KITTENY THINGS ARE STARTING TO ARRIVE! :w00t:
> 
> Got the litterboxes today and Da Bird!!!! :w00t:
> 
> It all seems to be happening now and feels so real!


Only 2 weeks or so!


----------



## laura1982

MollyMilo said:


> Laura why don't you get a tonk and a meezer kitten!


That may be a good idea


----------



## MollyMilo

laura1982 said:


> That may be a good idea


This thread is doing soo well at meezer world domination lately :w00t:


----------



## laura1982

No life is complete without a meezer in it - my life needs completing lol, just got to work on the OH, maybe a wedding present to me from him haha an IOU one meezer of your choice lol


----------



## Ringypie

Azriel391 said:


> :yikes:Misty is a perfect match for Flint (? Parsnips parter in crime) :001_wub::001_wub:


Funny you should say that - just what I was thinking!!!

They are both gorgeous!


----------



## Ringypie

laura1982 said:


> No life is complete without a meezer in it - my life needs completing lol, just got to work on the OH, maybe a wedding present to me from him haha an IOU one meezer of your choice lol


What a fantastic idea! A truely wonderful wedding prezzie!


----------



## curlywurlydee

lymorelynn said:


> He's so cute :001_tt1:
> You wouldn't know if they have blue point boy available would you? Not for me but for a friend in East London - she will consider other colours but it has to be a boy


Thank you Lynn.

All 3 in this litter have been booked im afraid, they had someone waiting on a blue point for a while, and got lucky with this litter as they thought they had 2 chocolate points and 1 seal at first, then 1 turned out to be a blue.


----------



## curlywurlydee

laura1982 said:


> Awww he is gorgeous!! Love him . I'm really thinking I need to make room for a meeker and one from his breeder too - love her cats!! It's the one starting with V isn't it?


Thanks, he is a cutie.

Yes the breeder begins with a V, and i love MollyMilo idea of getting 1 of each !:thumbup1:


----------



## laura1982

Well after discussion last night with the amazing hubby to be we have decided to add a meezer to the feline family yay!!! 

We are still getting our little tonks in July and then (a v.long wait) towards the end of this year (well - a lot depends on when the breeder in question has kittens) we are going to get a single little meezer :biggrin: So excited!! So now I am off to read this whole thread from the start just to get myself in the meezer frame of mind 

We have always wanted a tabby tonkinese and do have our name on the list with a breeder but her queen is only a little kitten herself at the mo so we have lots of time to decide if we can afford, have the space etc for that one but I suspect we won't. We shall see. 

Hopefully by the end of this year I will be a meezer owner


----------



## cinder

That's so exciting Laura! I love your Tonks, gorgeous cats.

And as for Herbie, absolutely adorable!

Only five days until we find out whether our boys can come home next weekend. The wait is killing me!


----------



## laura1982

cinder said:


> That's so exciting Laura! I love your Tonks, gorgeous cats.
> 
> And as for Herbie, absolutely adorable!
> 
> Only five days until we find out whether our boys can come home next weekend. The wait is killing me!


Aww thank you!

I hate waiting so I totally understand your pain haha. Hope the time goes super quick.


----------



## curlywurlydee

MollyMilo said:


> Oh he is scrummy! :001_wub:
> 
> I think he may be developing into a lilac tabby? Just like my Milo :001_wub: :001_wub:


Wow! do you really think so?? are their noses not grey?


----------



## curlywurlydee

laura1982 said:


> Well after discussion last night with the amazing hubby to be we have decided to add a meezer to the feline family yay!!!
> 
> We are still getting our little tonks in July and then (a v.long wait) towards the end of this year (well - a lot depends on when the breeder in question has kittens) we are going to get a single little meezer :biggrin: So excited!! So now I am off to read this whole thread from the start just to get myself in the meezer frame of mind
> 
> We have always wanted a tabby tonkinese and do have our name on the list with a breeder but her queen is only a little kitten herself at the mo so we have lots of time to decide if we can afford, have the space etc for that one but I suspect we won't. We shall see.
> 
> Hopefully by the end of this year I will be a meezer owner


Oh wow that is so exciting!! you are so lucky, and what a lovely hubbie to be you have!
So how many fur kids will you have this time next year?? :001_smile:


----------



## Alisa25

Well the rest of the kitten stuff came today.... Erm think that's enough? XD


----------



## curlywurlydee

cinder said:


> That's so exciting Laura! I love your Tonks, gorgeous cats.
> 
> And as for Herbie, absolutely adorable!
> 
> Only five days until we find out whether our boys can come home next weekend. The wait is killing me!


Thanks Cinder. 

Im so excited for you! i cant wait to see burmese baby pics


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> Well the rest of the kitten stuff came today.... Erm think that's enough? XD


No you will find something that you suddenly desperately need


----------



## curlywurlydee

Alisa25 said:


> Well the rest of the kitten stuff came today.... Erm think that's enough? XD


Your new kitty is going to take over your whole house 
:w00t:


----------



## laura1982

curlywurlydee said:


> Oh wow that is so exciting!! you are so lucky, and what a lovely hubbie to be you have!
> So how many fur kids will you have this time next year?? :001_smile:


5 felines and 1 canine (which is likely to turn into 2 canines by the end of 2016 haha).

Luckily we are both crazy pet people and love them so much. We are lucky to have the time and space for them - the money is another thing hahaha. May be on a baked bean diet soon  I think it is because I have always grown up surrounded by lots of pets - Mum and Dad always had a house full and lots of my friends are cat breeders or dog breeders (unfortunately not the breeds I like though typical haha) so to me it's just normal. It does sound odd but only having two cats to me feels like a very small fur family.

But for us that is our limit - we have set the limits and need to stick to them!

*runs away before the kind people of Pet Forums thinks I am nuts *


----------



## curlywurlydee

laura1982 said:


> 5 felines and 1 canine (which is likely to turn into 2 canines by the end of 2016 haha).
> 
> Luckily we are both crazy pet people and love them so much. We are lucky to have the time and space for them - the money is another thing hahaha. May be on a baked bean diet soon  I think it is because I have always grown up surrounded by lots of pets - Mum and Dad always had a house full and lots of my friends are cat breeders or dog breeders (unfortunately not the breeds I like though typical haha) so to me it's just normal. It does sound odd but only having two cats to me feels like a very small fur family.
> 
> But for us that is our limit - we have set the limits and need to stick to them!
> 
> *runs away before the kind people of Pet Forums thinks I am nuts *


did you include your Tabby Tonk to?

i dont think anyone will bat an eyelid on Pet Forum, at you surrounding yourself with lots of furry, loveable bundles of joy. If we all had the money (and a maid to see to all the litter trays ) we would all probably have a house full of fur babies.


----------



## MollyMilo

curlywurlydee said:


> Wow! do you really think so?? are their noses not grey?


milo has a terracotta nose


----------



## MollyMilo

laura1982 said:


> Well after discussion last night with the amazing hubby to be we have decided to add a meezer to the feline family yay!!!
> 
> We are still getting our little tonks in July and then (a v.long wait) towards the end of this year (well - a lot depends on when the breeder in question has kittens) we are going to get a single little meezer :biggrin: So excited!! So now I am off to read this whole thread from the start just to get myself in the meezer frame of mind
> 
> We have always wanted a tabby tonkinese and do have our name on the list with a breeder but her queen is only a little kitten herself at the mo so we have lots of time to decide if we can afford, have the space etc for that one but I suspect we won't. We shall see.
> 
> Hopefully by the end of this year I will be a meezer owner


As your boys aren't even born yet  I would consider a tonk and a meezer this time! Then later on get your tabby tonk


----------



## laura1982

curlywurlydee said:


> did you include your Tabby Tonk to?
> 
> i dont think anyone will bat an eyelid on Pet Forum, at you surrounding yourself with lots of furry, loveable bundles of joy. If we all had the money (and a maid to see to all the litter trays ) we would all probably have a house full of fur babies.


No if we can get a tabby point Siamese I probably won't get the tabby Tonk - 4 Tonks and a Siamese will do me - will have to resist getting a little oriental at the same time as the Siamese anyways lol I've got this thing about bringing kittens home in pairs haha - I've fallen in love with some of the previously bred kittens in the breeders website!!

Haha a lottery win would be handy hey - may mean I could have a holiday for the first time in years (or even a honeymoon lol) but I'd take my fur babies over that any day


----------



## laura1982

MollyMilo said:


> As your boys aren't even born yet  I would consider a tonk and a meezer this time! Then later on get your tabby tonk


Yeah I think that may be an idea actually thinking about it - how much time between each do you think I would need to leave - I'd love them to grow up together, I think it's the stress of the introductions with my girls I worry about that's why I always assumed i would get two at once - if that makes sense?


----------



## MollyMilo

laura1982 said:


> Yeah I think that may be an idea actually thinking about it - how much time between each do you think I would need to leave - I'd love them to grow up together, I think it's the stress of the introductions with my girls I worry about that's why I always assumed i would get two at once - if that makes sense?


I'm sure if you contact some breeders they are litters planned  you can always keep either your tonk or meezer/ori a bit longer with the breeder in order to do introductions together 
Remind me again you are hoping for the tonks to be born in April?


----------



## MollyMilo

laura1982 said:


> No if we can get a tabby point Siamese I probably won't get the tabby Tonk - 4 Tonks and a Siamese will do me - will have to resist getting a little oriental at the same time as the Siamese anyways lol I've got this thing about bringing kittens home in pairs haha - I've fallen in love with some of the previously bred kittens in the breeders website!!
> 
> Haha a lottery win would be handy hey - may mean I could have a holiday for the first time in years (or even a honeymoon lol) but I'd take my fur babies over that any day


Pm me this breeder so I can be nosey


----------



## laura1982

MollyMilo said:


> I'm sure if you contact some breeders they are litters planned  you can always keep either your tonk or meezer/ori a bit longer with the breeder in order to do introductions together
> Remind me again you are hoping for the tonks to be born in April?


Yep ready to go July 14 roughly


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> No you will find something that you suddenly desperately need


Haha! I know! I want more toys now! Even though they have plenty according to my other half! XD Apparently I need 'restraining' or I will go bankrupt..


----------



## Alisa25

curlywurlydee said:


> Your new kitty is going to take over your whole house
> :w00t:


Yep.. I can see that happening already...  What with two massive cat trees...!?


----------



## Alisa25

laura1982 said:


> 5 felines and 1 canine (which is likely to turn into 2 canines by the end of 2016 haha).
> 
> Luckily we are both crazy pet people and love them so much. We are lucky to have the time and space for them - the money is another thing hahaha. May be on a baked bean diet soon  I think it is because I have always grown up surrounded by lots of pets - Mum and Dad always had a house full and lots of my friends are cat breeders or dog breeders (unfortunately not the breeds I like though typical haha) so to me it's just normal. It does sound odd but only having two cats to me feels like a very small fur family.
> 
> But for us that is our limit - we have set the limits and need to stick to them!
> 
> *runs away before the kind people of Pet Forums thinks I am nuts *


Laura - no need to run away! I want your house.  Sounds like heaven to me! Very excited for you - I think a tonk and a meezer is a fab idea!


----------



## Alisa25

Aahhhh two weeks today till I get my babies!!!!!!!!


----------



## laura1982

Alisa25 said:


> Aahhhh two weeks today till I get my babies!!!!!!!!


Soooo exciting!!!

Also everyone probably knows about this toy already lol but I bought a flying frenzy with different attachments for the girls OMG they love it!! Never seen them play so much with any toy! Been sat here for ages whizzing it round the room lol. Def recommend it  need to try and take some video of them. Love love love seeing them so happy


----------



## laura1982

Alisa25 said:


> Yep.. I can see that happening already...  What with two massive cat trees...!?


You are going to have some seriously happy kittens  what are their names? (Sorry probably missed that bit lol)


----------



## Alisa25

laura1982 said:


> You are going to have some seriously happy kittens  what are their names? (Sorry probably missed that bit lol)


Very exciting indeed! I miss them though!  I even had a dream last night that I was cuddling them. 

Actually thats what I wanted to say as well - all it took was one afternoon of meeting and playing and cuddles for those two to make me fall head over heels for them! Maybe its a meezer thing I dont know - but they just climbed into my heart and REFUSE to leave my thoughts now! 

And hehe I hope so! The amount of stuff they have now!  And yea I got mine Da Bird which is similar to flying frenzy. It looks awesome! I had a little play myself.. :001_rolleyes:

No worries - Loki and Freya.  They will be 5 months by the time I collect them. :001_wub:


----------



## laura1982

Alisa25 said:


> Very exciting indeed! I miss them though!  I even had a dream last night that I was cuddling them.
> 
> Actually thats what I wanted to say as well - all it took was one afternoon of meeting and playing and cuddles for those two to make me fall head over heels for them! Maybe its a meezer thing I dont know - but they just climbed into my heart and REFUSE to leave my thoughts now!
> 
> And hehe I hope so! The amount of stuff they have now!  And yea I got mine Da Bird which is similar to flying frenzy. It looks awesome! I had a little play myself.. :001_rolleyes:
> 
> No worries - Loki and Freya.  They will be 5 months by the time I collect them. :001_wub:


Aah stupid me yes I do remember - love the names!!

I totally get what you mean - I curse lady and the tramp for giving them a bad name, so many people I talk to seem to think they are horrible cats and they've never even met one!

There's just something about the oriental breeds - such fab cats they really are. They are addictive that's the only problem - they should come with a health warning lol.


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> Haha! I know! I want more toys now! Even though they have plenty according to my other half! XD Apparently I need 'restraining' or I will go bankrupt..


Mine saw the box labelled Elsworth and couldn't understand why I was getting toys when we haven't picked him yet and why I was getting toys in the first place because "they can all share" He needs his own toys for when he isn't mingling and is in his safe room.


----------



## gorgeous

Off to look for flying frenzies now!


----------



## JordanRose

Just posted the these on another thread but here they are for the Siamese thread 



Good to see that there are lots of dedicated cat chatters here, taking out bank loans for their felines' material needs


----------



## oggers86

I don't believe it..I have just caught Miss "I don't like Animonda Carny, stop trying to kill me" scoffing it out of the tin! Who wants to bet that if I gave her some in her bowl she would turn her nose up?!


----------



## Psygon

laura1982 said:


> A couple more of the of the girls - oooooh there is not stopping me showing off now I have worked out how to do it haha.


Just been catching up on this thread... your tonks are lovely  I think a couple more pics would be good


----------



## Ringypie

What a lovely sunny day it is down here! We are so lucky after the awful weather recently. Hope everyone has stayed safe and dry.

Parsnip has been making the most of it, doing his laundry in the sun....









It was lucky i was sitting beside him as he was having a wonderful time rolling around and stretching he would have fallen off the sofa if I hadn't scooped him up!


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Just posted the these on another thread but here they are for the Siamese thread
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see that there are lots of dedicated cat chatters here, taking out bank loans for their felines' material needs


Wow look at spooks portfolio! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> What a lovely sunny day it is down here! We are so lucky after the awful weather recently. Hope everyone has stayed safe and dry.
> 
> Parsnip has been making the most of it, doing his laundry in the sun....
> 
> View attachment 133443
> 
> 
> It was lucky i was sitting beside him as he was having a wonderful time rolling around and stretching he would have fallen off the sofa if I hadn't scooped him up!


How old is parsnip now, he's got such beautiful even colouring! :001_wub:


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> How old is parsnip now, he's got such beautiful even colouring! :001_wub:


Aww thank you  he will be 2 in May! Amazing I can't believe where the time's gone!


----------



## Lunabuma

Seeing Parsnip looking so cute in that photo has reminded me to ask a question.

Do your Meezer's / Ori's have a little bald patch of fur on their back legs? Luna and Ziggy have them because they run around and slide on the floor and use that bit of their leg as a brake!


----------



## lymorelynn

While I was uploading photos of Friday night's devastation at my local beach  I found this photo of Mai Tai and MiMi enjoying a spot of sunshine


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> While I was uploading photos of Friday night's devastation at my local beach  I found this photo of Mai Tai and MiMi enjoying a spot of sunshine
> View attachment 133471


Yes girls you need to catch it when you can! :001_wub: :001_wub:

So sorry about your beach


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> Seeing Parsnip looking so cute in that photo has reminded me to ask a question.
> 
> Do your Meezer's / Ori's have a little bald patch of fur on their back legs? Luna and Ziggy have them because they run around and slide on the floor and use that bit of their leg as a brake!


Milo does!! :lol: just noticed it lately.
full grown meezer/ori thing?


----------



## Ringypie

Lunabuma said:


> Seeing Parsnip looking so cute in that photo has reminded me to ask a question.
> 
> Do your Meezer's / Ori's have a little bald patch of fur on their back legs? Luna and Ziggy have them because they run around and slide on the floor and use that bit of their leg as a brake!


Parsnip and Flint both have it


----------



## Azriel391

lymorelynn said:


> While I was uploading photos of Friday night's devastation at my local beach  I found this photo of Mai Tai and MiMi enjoying a spot of sunshine
> View attachment 133471


So glad no one seriously hurt , was going to ask for MiMi, Mai Tai and puuurrfect Pasha update, hope you are all well x


----------



## cinder

Glad you're OK Lynn, the girls are looking glorious. And Parsnip is looking as handsome as ever, even (ESPECIALLY) as he's a bit daft


----------



## Azriel391

cinder said:


> Glad you're OK Lynn, the girls are looking glorious. And Parsnip is looking as handsome as ever, even (ESPECIALLY) as he's a bit daft


GASP Parsnip ...... daft..... slander I say LOL


----------



## cinder

Azriel391 said:


> GASP Parsnip ...... daft..... slander I say LOL


I think all the best tomcats are a bit daft


----------



## MollyMilo

Azriel391 said:


> So glad no one seriously hurt , was going to ask for MiMi, Mai Tai and puuurrfect Pasha update, hope you are all well x


Pasha update? Oh no, we don't get those


----------



## lymorelynn

Sorry for lack of Pasha updates  She is fine, not overly big with just over three weeks to go but I will continue to worry until she has her kittens  I keep thinking that something is bound to go wrong so best I don't say anything at all


----------



## Azriel391

Isn't there a FAB song
It's amazing how youCan speak right to my heart.Without saying a wordYou can light up the dark.Try as I may, I could never explainWhat I hear when you don't say a thing.

The smile on your faceLets me know that you need me.There's a truth in your eyesSaying you'll never leave me.The touch of your paw says you'll catch me wherever I fall.
*The touch of your hand says you'll catch me whenever I fall.You say it best when you say nothing at all.All day long I can hearPeople talking out loud (oooh).But when you hold me near (you hold me near)You drown out the crowd (the crowd, the crowd).Try as they may, they can never defineWhat's been said between your heart and mine.

]The smile on your faceLets me know that you need me.There's a truth in your eyesSaying you'll never leave me]*The touch of your paw says you'll catch me wherever I fall.

*The touch of your hand says you'll catch me whenever I fall]*You say it best (you say it best) when you say nothing at all.*'Cause you say it best (you say it best) when you say nothing at all.[Chorus:]The smile on your faceLets me know that you need me.There's a truth in your eyesSaying you'll never leave me.[Album version:]*The touch of your hand says you'll catch me wherever I fall.[Live version:]*The touch of your hand says you'll catch me whenever I fall.[Album version:]*You say it best (you say it best) when you say nothing at all.[Live version:]*'Cause you say it best (you say it best) when you say nothing at all.(You say it best when you say nothing at all.You say it best when you say nothing at all.)That smile on your face,[Album version:]*The truth in your eyes,[Live version:]*The look in your eyes,The touch of your handLets me know that you need me.(You say it best when you say nothing at all.You say it best when you say nothing at all.)[Live version additional ending:]The smile on your face,The look in your eyes,The touch of your handLets me know that you need me.


----------



## Azriel391

Rubbish at cut n paste in tablet sorree


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Sorry for lack of Pasha updates  She is fine, not overly big with just over three weeks to go but I will continue to worry until she has her kittens  I keep thinking that something is bound to go wrong so best I don't say anything at all


After all you've been through I can understand that Lynn  ((hugs))

Do remember that you've been a breeder for 4 years and how many gorgeous cats are running around causing havoc because of you xx


----------



## Ringypie

cinder said:


> Glad you're OK Lynn, the girls are looking glorious. And Parsnip is looking as handsome as ever, even (ESPECIALLY) as he's a bit daft


The thing is he has this as his role model!!!


----------



## oliviarussian

Ringypie said:


> The thing is he has this as his role model!!!
> 
> View attachment 133497


:lol::lol::lol::lol: Flint, ya daft bugga!!!!!


----------



## laura1982

Ringypie said:


> The thing is he has this as his role model!!!
> 
> View attachment 133497


Oh my he is just too adorable for words


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> Sorry for lack of Pasha updates  She is fine, not overly big with just over three weeks to go but I will continue to worry until she has her kittens  I keep thinking that something is bound to go wrong so best I don't say anything at all


Will keep my fingers crossed for you guys Lynn. x


----------



## Aurelie

Morning everyone, nice to see Parsnip enjoying the sunshine and that Spooks is obviously prepping for his first professional modelling gig 

Bruno has his appointment with the opthalmic specialist tomorrow so I will at last know for sure if it is congenital/juvenile cataracts and what we can do about it. I can also stop driving myself nuts on Google. 

It's also half term so he and Nancy were delighted this morning when the kids brought their duvets down onto the sofas - everyone looks very happy and warm. Except for me who is apparently on waitressing duty!


----------



## Ringypie

Aurelie said:


> Morning everyone, nice to see Parsnip enjoying the sunshine and that Spook is obviously prepping for his first professional modelling gig
> 
> Bruno has his appointment with the opthalmic specialist tomorrow so I will at last know for sure if it is congenital/juvenile cataracts and what we can do about it. I can also stop driving myself nuts on Google.
> 
> It's also half term so he and Nancy were delighted this morning when the kids brought their duvets down onto the sofas - everyone looks very happy and warm. Except for me who is apparently on waitressing duty!


All fingers and paws crossed for Bruno - hoping it's something that can be fixed / managed easily.


----------



## lymorelynn

Good luck with Bruno tomorrow - paws crossed that it's not too serious xx


----------



## MollyMilo

Everything crossed for Bruno, big hugs Aurelie xx


----------



## laura1982

Aurelie said:


> Morning everyone, nice to see Parsnip enjoying the sunshine and that Spooks is obviously prepping for his first professional modelling gig
> 
> Bruno has his appointment with the opthalmic specialist tomorrow so I will at last know for sure if it is congenital/juvenile cataracts and what we can do about it. I can also stop driving myself nuts on Google.
> 
> It's also half term so he and Nancy were delighted this morning when the kids brought their duvets down onto the sofas - everyone looks very happy and warm. Except for me who is apparently on waitressing duty!


I hope everything goes well for Bruno tomorrow!!


----------



## moggiemum

best wishes for the lovely bruno xx


----------



## Alisa25

Good luck for tomorrow Bruno! Will be thinking about you! 

Aurelie - think positive and everything will be fine I'm sure!


----------



## Lunabuma

I'm sure Bruno will take it all in his stride. Good luck x


----------



## Aurelie

Thanks everyone, I'll let you know how he gets on - at least he'll enjoy all the extra attention!


----------



## Ringypie

Good luck today Bruno. Thinking of you Aurelie xx


----------



## cinder

I've got everything crossed Aurelie.


----------



## Alisa25

So just wanted to update you all on the latest crazy cat lady developments... 

The tree in the living room has now been ASSEMBLED! 









Anddddddd.... The second tree in the office/kitty room has been ASSEMBLED TOO! 









And look at the cute bowls!!! :001_wub:









Excitement is not even the word! Everything is feeling so real now! :blushing:


----------



## Aurelie

I am very happy to report that all that worry came to nothing  He does have cataracts but they do not need surgery, they are positioned so that things Bruno looks at straight on are blurry, but apparently he will over time compensate (most likely with a quirky head tilt) - they are not big enough to warrant surgery 

Really, really pleased with that, he needs a follow up to make sure in June. He also charmed the pants of everyone in the vets again and I think was cuddled but most of the staff 

Trying to add photo but iPad not playing ball!

Here he is, this week he likes perching on the kitchen shelves just out of reach of the dog - he can 'get' her, but she can't get him. Git. Am very relieved he is ok.



And here he is desperately trying to get in on some ice cream.


----------



## moggiemum

hehe brilliant news , i ll back for pics though


----------



## lymorelynn

Aurelie said:


> I am very happy to report that all that worry came to nothing  He does have cataracts but they do not need surgery, they are positioned so that things Bruno looks at straight on are blurry, but apparently he will over time compensate (most likely with a quirky head tilt) - they are not big enough to warrant surgery
> 
> Really, really pleased with that, he needs a follow up to make sure in June. He also charmed the pants of everyone in the vets again and I think was cuddled but most of the staff
> 
> Trying to add photo but iPad not playing ball!

























Great news and relief for you I'm sure


----------



## curlywurlydee

JordanRose said:


> Just posted the these on another thread but here they are for the Siamese thread
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see that there are lots of dedicated cat chatters here, taking out bank loans for their felines' material needs


Wow you photos of Spooks are amazing!! :thumbup:

He is so handsome.


----------



## Alisa25

Aurelie said:


> I am very happy to report that all that worry came to nothing  He does have cataracts but they do not need surgery, they are positioned so that things Bruno looks at straight on are blurry, but apparently he will over time compensate (most likely with a quirky head tilt) - they are not big enough to warrant surgery
> 
> Really, really pleased with that, he needs a follow up to make sure in June. He also charmed the pants of everyone in the vets again and I think was cuddled but most of the staff
> 
> Trying to add photo but iPad not playing ball!
> 
> Here he is, this week he likes perching on the kitchen shelves just out of reach of the dog - he can 'get' her, but she can't get him. Git. Am very relieved he is ok.


Oh wonderful news Aurelie!!!  
Hurry up with pics..!


----------



## curlywurlydee

Aurelie said:


> I am very happy to report that all that worry came to nothing  He does have cataracts but they do not need surgery, they are positioned so that things Bruno looks at straight on are blurry, but apparently he will over time compensate (most likely with a quirky head tilt) - they are not big enough to warrant surgery
> 
> Really, really pleased with that, he needs a follow up to make sure in June. He also charmed the pants of everyone in the vets again and I think was cuddled but most of the staff
> 
> Trying to add photo but iPad not playing ball!
> 
> Here he is, this week he likes perching on the kitchen shelves just out of reach of the dog - he can 'get' her, but she can't get him. Git. Am very relieved he is ok.


thats excellent news!!

must be a weight off of your mind


----------



## oliviarussian

Must be such a relief Aurelie....big weight off your mind!


----------



## laura1982

Excellent news!! Love the pic of him after the ice cream lol.


----------



## Azriel391

Aurelie said:


> I am very happy to report that all that worry came to nothing  He does have cataracts but they do not need surgery, they are positioned so that things Bruno looks at straight on are blurry, but apparently he will over time compensate (most likely with a quirky head tilt) - they are not big enough to warrant surgery
> 
> Really, really pleased with that, he needs a follow up to make sure in June. He also charmed the pants of everyone in the vets again and I think was cuddled but most of the staff
> 
> Trying to add photo but iPad not playing ball!
> 
> Here he is, this week he likes perching on the kitchen shelves just out of reach of the dog - he can 'get' her, but she can't get him. Git. Am very relieved he is ok.
> 
> 
> 
> And here he is desperately trying to get in on some ice cream.


Such a weight off your mind , so pleased surgery not required , bless him he needs some Ben & Jerry .... and a large glass of wine for you tooxx


----------



## MollyMilo

Terrific news!! What a relief, that's been hanging over you a while now. Ok Bruno back to the shows now!!


----------



## MollyMilo

Evening meezer thread  It was a lovely sunny morning, so I couldn't resist snapping some photos of Millie. Milo was out having is morning stroll about so just Millie this time

Oh and I stole Jordan's portfolio idea! :001_tt2:


----------



## oliviarussian

I'm a sucker for the chocolates!!! :001_wub::001_wub:..... but then again I love a lilac...... and those blues...... seals are so classic.... HOW WOULD I EVER DECIDE!!!!!!!!

Beautiful Millie :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

oliviarussian said:


> I'm a sucker for the chocolates!!! :001_wub::001_wub:..... but then again I love a lilac...... and those blues...... seals are so classic.... HOW WOULD I EVER DECIDE!!!!!!!!
> 
> Beautiful Millie :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


One of each!!

One day you'll break OR


----------



## laura1982

Oh my Millie is just beautiful! Doesn't she look so regal. I'm with Olivia - I'm a sucker for a chocolate too


----------



## oliviarussian

MollyMilo said:


> One of each!!
> 
> One day you'll break OR


OK after giving it more thought it would be lilac for a girl and chocolate for a boy! :biggrin:...... and yes definitely one of each!!!!!!!


----------



## MollyMilo

laura1982 said:


> Oh my Millie is just beautiful! Doesn't she look so regal. I'm with Olivia - I'm a sucker for a chocolate too


Thank you!

I nearly forgot my favourite one! Millie is such a happy girl, always smiling :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

Just :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: MM - Millie is absolutely gorgeous and growing up to be lovely young lady :yesnod:


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Just :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: MM - Millie is absolutely gorgeous and growing up to be lovely young lady :yesnod:


Thanks Lynn! She's a nightmare to feed  I call her my chicken nugget kid :biggrin: all she wants to eat is siamese biscuits and Whiskas milk! She's addicted and I'm at a loss 

Here she is showing her cheeky side


----------



## laura1982

I just love her so much def want a choc point oh and a lilac ... and tabby point ... and a tabby oriental ... Lol. 

You can see her happy little character shining through can't you. Is she much of a lap cat?


----------



## Azriel391

*sighs* just stunning , she looks like such a little character MM and so so pretty , does she miss Milo when he is out ?


----------



## JordanRose

Ah, not been round much but needed my Meezer fix so have caught up with this thread 

Spooks says thanks for his portfolio comments! He's been very active on Facebook lately and has lots of fans! (https://www.facebook.com/sirspookington?ref=hl)

Now, I want to say the following:

Lunabuma- Spooks has baldy leg bits, too. And a baldy chin.

Aurelie- I'm very happy to hear Bruno's problems are not serious 

Alisa- I'm so excited for you!

Lynn- I have everything crossed for a smooth ride.

MM- Millie is just stunning!! She's looking so grown up, too  Fab pics!! :001_wub:

I think that's mostly it. Lovely to see this thread still in its element


----------



## Ringypie

Oh Millie! Aren't you growing into a beautiful young lady! Just gorgeous!

Aurelie I'm so glad it was good news about Bruno!


----------



## oggers86

Our new kitten is never going out!! These two are being vety crafty and not coming home at night because they know they can't go out. I am not hugely worried because ttey are fine outdoors but I still have the niggles and can't go through another cat free roaming. Will it be fairly easy to keep him happy indoors if the others are allowed out?


----------



## cinder

Ha ha, love Millie in the sink! Aurelie, I'm so happy to hear that everything is OK with Bruno 

We had some good news today - our terrible two are coming home on Saturday! I can't say 'the boys' anymore because it turns out that our brown boy isn't a boy at all! So now it's back to the drawing board to pick out a boy's name and a girl's name before the weekend


----------



## MollyMilo

cinder said:


> Ha ha, love Millie in the sink! Aurelie, I'm so happy to hear that everything is OK with Bruno
> 
> We had some good news today - our terrible two are coming home on Saturday! I can't say 'the boys' anymore because it turns out that our brown boy isn't a boy at all! So now it's back to the drawing board to pick out a boy's name and a girl's name before the weekend


Oh my goodness!! :biggrin: exciting you get to bring them home Saturday!!


----------



## cinder

MollyMilo said:


> Oh my goodness!! :biggrin: exciting you get to bring them home Saturday!!


I'm over the moon  I will make sure there are lots of photos!


----------



## MollyMilo

cinder said:


> I'm over the moon  I will make sure there are lots of photos!


Yes you must!!  You're getting your babies this weekend and Alisa brings her pair home the next!! So exciting, it's great having brother and sister pair


----------



## MollyMilo

Millie being a milk addict

Milk addict - YouTube


----------



## gorgeous

Not caught up with this thread for a while. But what a lot of fabulius meezer news!

So glad Aurelie that handsome Bruno is okay.
MM Millie is beautiful....loved the sink photo!
Spooks looks very dapper in his portfolio....I think he was born to be a model...
Lynn have got everything crossed for Pasha...I think both of you are very brave.

And last but not least cannit wait for baby meezers to join this thread...that will be fab! :thumbup1:


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> Millie being a milk addict
> 
> Milk addict - YouTube


Ahhh such a cutie! And so funny when she gets some on her nosey! 

Also - lol why do you have so many cat bowls?! XD It would seem you have a horde living with you rather than two! XD


----------



## Alisa25

Yay Cinder! So looking forward to pictures!!!


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Evening meezer thread  It was a lovely sunny morning, so I couldn't resist snapping some photos of Millie. Milo was out having is morning stroll about so just Millie this time
> 
> Oh and I stole Jordan's portfolio idea! :001_tt2:


Beautiful - she is really growing!


----------



## Aurelie

cinder said:


> Ha ha, love Millie in the sink! Aurelie, I'm so happy to hear that everything is OK with Bruno
> 
> We had some good news today - our terrible two are coming home on Saturday! I can't say 'the boys' anymore because it turns out that our brown boy isn't a boy at all! So now it's back to the drawing board to pick out a boy's name and a girl's name before the weekend


Hooray! Roll on Saturday


----------



## Aurelie

oggers86 said:


> Our new kitten is never going out!! These two are being vety crafty and not coming home at night because they know they can't go out. I am not hugely worried because ttey are fine outdoors but I still have the niggles and can't go through another cat free roaming. Will it be fairly easy to keep him happy indoors if the others are allowed out?


Claude went out and Nancy and Bruno do no (not without me anyway). They all seemed happy with the arrangement.


----------



## curlywurlydee

MollyMilo said:


> Evening meezer thread  It was a lovely sunny morning, so I couldn't resist snapping some photos of Millie. Milo was out having is morning stroll about so just Millie this time
> 
> Oh and I stole Jordan's portfolio idea! :001_tt2:


Oh Wow she is so beautiful, and growing so fast!

such a sweet kitty your so lucky to be owned by her.


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Ahhh such a cutie! And so funny when she gets some on her nosey!
> 
> Also - lol why do you have so many cat bowls?! XD It would seem you have a horde living with you rather than two! XD


I do just have the two :lol:


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Beautiful - she is really growing!


They grow so fast don't they? Where has the last 4 months gone?


----------



## MollyMilo

curlywurlydee said:


> Oh Wow she is so beautiful, and growing so fast!
> 
> such a sweet kitty your so lucky to be owned by her.


Aww thanks curly 

When do you get to see Herbie and more importantly when do we get new photos!


----------



## laura1982

Aurelie said:


> Hooray! Roll on Saturday


I second this! Looking forward to seeing lots of pics


----------



## gorgeous

Siamese snuggles...


----------



## laura1982

gorgeous said:


> Siamese snuggles...


Awww so cute


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Siamese snuggles...


Aww what a sweet photo :001_wub:


----------



## Alisa25

Milly is so gorgeous! Turning into a beautiful young lady! I just love chocolate girlies!


----------



## Alisa25

Well I have now bought a months supply of cat food off zooplus.  Now just hoping they will eat it. Oh and a few bits and bobs because well - its zooplus.


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Milly is so gorgeous! Turning into a beautiful young lady! I just love chocolate girlies!


Wonder why 

Let's see Scarlett/Freya/witchy!! Harass the breeder for more photos


----------



## oggers86

Hmm I might not be going to visit the kittens after all as apparently there are too many people interested and the only way to secure one is to send a deposit. Not a chance, I wasn't born yesterday and now I am seeing red flags all over the place. I asked if we could perhaps bring the visit forward but its very tricky as my husband can only do weekends and she can only do Saturdays. Neither of us can do the Saturday after their first jabs. What do you think? Continue with a visit or just walk away?


----------



## Alisa25

I have a few more: :blushing:


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> Hmm I might not be going to visit the kittens after all as apparently there are too many people interested and the only way to secure one is to send a deposit. Not a chance, I wasn't born yesterday and now I am seeing red flags all over the place. I asked if we could perhaps bring the visit forward but its very tricky as my husband can only do weekends and she can only do Saturdays. Neither of us can do the Saturday after their first jabs. What do you think? Continue with a visit or just walk away?


Do you know how many people are interested? Did they literally just say send a deposit first before even seeing the kittens/meeting you/seeing their set up?


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Hmm I might not be going to visit the kittens after all as apparently there are too many people interested and the only way to secure one is to send a deposit. Not a chance, I wasn't born yesterday and now I am seeing red flags all over the place. I asked if we could perhaps bring the visit forward but its very tricky as my husband can only do weekends and she can only do Saturdays. Neither of us can do the Saturday after their first jabs. What do you think? Continue with a visit or just walk away?


Is there any possible way you can arrange to visit on that Saturday? Sunday , Monday Eve?


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> Hmm I might not be going to visit the kittens after all as apparently there are too many people interested and the only way to secure one is to send a deposit. Not a chance, I wasn't born yesterday and now I am seeing red flags all over the place. I asked if we could perhaps bring the visit forward but its very tricky as my husband can only do weekends and she can only do Saturdays. Neither of us can do the Saturday after their first jabs. What do you think? Continue with a visit or just walk away?


Mmm I don't think I would be sending a deposit without viewing first. Difficult one. I think I would be inclined to hold my nerve and perhaps look for other litters?


----------



## lymorelynn

oggers86 said:


> Hmm I might not be going to visit the kittens after all as apparently there are too many people interested and the only way to secure one is to send a deposit. Not a chance, I wasn't born yesterday and now I am seeing red flags all over the place. I asked if we could perhaps bring the visit forward but its very tricky as my husband can only do weekends and she can only do Saturdays. Neither of us can do the Saturday after their first jabs. What do you think? Continue with a visit or just walk away?


If you have made a firm commitment to visit I think the breeder should honour that and keep at least one kitten back for you - the rest may be reserved though leaving you with a 'take it or leave it' choice  I will admit it is difficult as a breeder as there are quite a few time wasters out there who think nothing of cancelling a viewing an hour or so before hand or just not turning up at all


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Is there any possible way you can arrange to visit on that Saturday? Sunday , Monday Eve?


Weekdays are tricky for my husband as he can't get time off and the breeder is an our away. Do able but not ideal as I would want to spend time with the kittens and not feel in a rush to get home. Neither my husband and I can do the Saturday before and she can't do the Sunday which only leaves that weekend if we are to visit after theur jabs.


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Mmm I don't think I would be sending a deposit without viewing first. Difficult one. I think I would be inclined to hold my nerve and perhaps look for other litters?


I have been in touch with other breeders who have kittens planned so there should be a kitten somewhere for me. As long as its a solid point boy who is not a bundle of nerves I am happy.

I am not sending a deposit without seeing kitten as I may not get it back and I don't fancy losing £50.


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Weekdays are tricky for my husband as he can't get time off and the breeder is an our away. Do able but not ideal as I would want to spend time with the kittens and not feel in a rush to get home. Neither my husband and I can do the Saturday before and she can't do the Sunday which only leaves that weekend if we are to visit after theur jabs.


Does sound tricky 

Perhaps you do need to have another breeder in mind in case this falls through


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> I have been in touch with other breeders who have kittens planned so there should be a kitten somewhere for me. As long as its a solid point boy who is not a bundle of nerves I am happy.
> 
> I am not sending a deposit without seeing kitten as I may not get it back and I don't fancy losing £50.


Personally I wouldn't want to deal with someone who puts such pressure on me when it should be such an enjoyable occasion!


----------



## oggers86

lymorelynn said:


> If you have made a firm commitment to visit I think the breeder should honour that and keep at least one kitten back for you - the rest may be reserved though leaving you with a 'take it or leave it' choice  I will admit it is difficult as a breeder as there are quite a few time wasters out there who think nothing of cancelling a viewing an hour or so before hand or just not turning up at all


Yes that is true and it must be a pain. I did ask if she wanted to meet both me and my husband as I can do weekdays, she said no but im not sure if I am ok with that. The kitten is essentially mine but what if he really hayed the breed in person? He has to live with the cat as well as me. Plus for all she knows he might not be ok with it and demand I get rid of it, what then? Should we go visit before their first injections? She said she needs them to be eating before people visit as mum can get stressed and kill the kittens.


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Personally I wouldn't want to deal with someone who puts such pressure on me when it should be such an enjoyable occasion!


I have had niggles for a while because she has been very evasive about simple information but I thought perhaps ahe just preferred to speak to me face to face, I did email a very lengthy description of our household so thought she must feel ok about me to agree to a visit.

These niggling feelings are multiplying if I am honest which is a shame.


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> I have had niggles for a while because she has been very evasive about simple information but I thought perhaps ahe just preferred to speak to me face to face, I did email a very lengthy description of our household so thought she must feel ok about me to agree to a visit.
> 
> These niggling feelings are multiplying if I am honest which is a shame.


It is a shame but sometimes gut reactions are there for a reason. These little pussy cats are very special and give a lot of pleasure....but make sure you are 100% happy from the start or it won't be the siamese dream you are hoping for!


----------



## lymorelynn

oggers86 said:


> Yes that is true and it must be a pain. I did ask if she wanted to meet both me and my husband as I can do weekdays, she said no but im not sure if I am ok with that. The kitten is essentially mine but what if he really hayed the breed in person? He has to live with the cat as well as me. Plus for all she knows he might not be ok with it and demand I get rid of it, what then? Should we go visit before their first injections? She said she needs them to be eating before people visit as mum can get stressed and kill the kittens.


A lot of breeders won't do visits before the first vaccinations but if she is happy for you to go before then see if you can do that. Use an anti-bacterial hand wash to minimise the risk of infections. I don't do visits before about 5 or 6 weeks but I haven't come across a mum getting that stressed  
My husband rarely comes with me when it's anything to do with the cats - when he did I ended up getting Pasha because he'd fallen for her (and I was only picking Mai Tai up from the stud ) If it's a couple or a family buying a kitten they usually all come to visit me but don't worry too much if you have to go on your own. Siamese have a way of worming themselves into anyone's affections


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> I have had niggles for a while because she has been very evasive about simple information but I thought perhaps ahe just preferred to speak to me face to face, I did email a very lengthy description of our household so thought she must feel ok about me to agree to a visit.
> 
> These niggling feelings are multiplying if I am honest which is a shame.


I'm a great believer in thinking You should feel comfortable with your kittens breeder right from the beginning. You can have a wonderful relationship with you sending updates and going back for more 1-16 yrs later

If you aren't feeling this, you should walk away.


----------



## gorgeous

I am actually sat here sweating...I am covered in a siamese cat and golden retriever....these cats should come with a health warning!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> I am actually sat here sweating...I am covered in a siamese cat and golden retriever....these cats should come with a health warning!


I love that you are living and loving the siamese dream gorgeous!!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I love that you are living and loving the siamese dream gorgeous!!


Aww thank you. We have always had cats...and love all and everyone of them. But this little girl is so different I have never known a cat like her....she is kind of 40% human, 50% dog and only 10% cat!


----------



## oggers86

She has made firm friends with your dog hasn't she


----------



## cinder

Oh Blissa :001_wub: That photo is just too cute.

So they're coming home tomorrow and they are still as of yet nameless. Alisa, if you weren't getting your two next week I think we'd be going for Freja and Loki, especially as its 'apparently' meant to be Ragnarok tomorrow


----------



## MollyMilo

cinder said:


> Oh Blissa :001_wub: That photo is just too cute.
> 
> So they're coming home tomorrow and they are still as of yet nameless. Alisa, if you weren't getting your two next week I think we'd be going for Freja and Loki, especially as its 'apparently' meant to be Ragnarok tomorrow


So excited!! I bet you don't sleep a wink 

Cinder you must feel the same as those parents that have a scan of their human baby and are told boy very early on and out pops a girl!


----------



## Alisa25

cinder said:


> Oh Blissa :001_wub: That photo is just too cute.
> 
> So they're coming home tomorrow and they are still as of yet nameless. Alisa, if you weren't getting your two next week I think we'd be going for Freja and Loki, especially as its 'apparently' meant to be Ragnarok tomorrow


Feel free to take Freja and Loki! I have other (French names) I like more now haha! Freja and Loki would be perfect for you!


----------



## Alisa25

And Oggers - if I were you I would walk away. Maybe I'm too quick to judge but it has to feel right - everything - starting from the breeder themselves and their setup and the kittens themselves of course! If at least one of those things was wrong I don't think I would be getting mine! I'm sure there will be plenty of baby MEEZERS in the future for you to choose from - and maybe next time it will be absolutely perfect!  But it's your decision at the end .


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> She has made firm friends with your dog hasn't she


Oh yes they are good 'friends'. They are very similar in personalities too....both have a mischievous side to them. Blissa will tease Lily lol I.e. Blissa will wait for Lily to walk by and Blissa will swipe Lily's tail which will result in Lily running after Blissa...all harmless and a game they both enjoy but with a 5 stone dog running after a baby meezer it's quite funny to watch but not when one sees their prized possessions being knocked over...


----------



## Alisa25

gorgeous said:


> Oh yes they are good 'friends'. They are very similar in personalities too....both have a mischievous side to them. Blissa will tease Lily lol I.e. Blissa will wait for Lily to walk by and Blissa will swipe Lily's tail which will result in Lily running after Blissa...all harmless and a game they both enjoy but with a 5 stone dog running after a baby meezer it's quite funny to watch but not when one sees their prized possessions being knocked over...


I can just imagine this gorgeous!  Almost like a comedy sketch! 

I think this calls for meezer and doggie photos! :001_tt2:


----------



## gorgeous

Alisa25 said:


> I can just imagine this gorgeous!  Almost like a comedy sketch!
> 
> I think this calls for meezer and doggie photos! :001_tt2:


I will get some 2 Moro..:


----------



## oggers86

I have crossed off the breeder from my list and am cancelling the visit. It has gone from having first refusal of 3 to 4 out of 5 kittens reserved and deposits paid and one kitten available with 5 others wanting the remaining kitten which can only be reserved with a deposit without meeting them. 

I am sending an email saying "As you want a deposit and I am not willing to send one without meeting the kitten first I think it is best if you let someone else have the kitten. Please can we cancel the visit in March and I shall get in touch with other breeders."

It probably sounds a bit snotty but to be honest she needs to realise that she needs to be more honest. Had she said how many people were interested then I would have been fine with that and accepted that there might not be a kitten left instead of being led to believe there were not many interested so I would have first refusal. Odd.


----------



## cinder

They're home, and so far things are going well. Currently stuck on sofa typing with one hand on phone. Hopefully I won't need the loo soon.


----------



## gorgeous

Gorgeous kitties Cinder. Glad all is going well so far. Enjoy your new furry babies!


----------



## gorgeous

A nice pic of Lily and Blissa... (Please excuse the muddy crocs:blushing....


----------



## moggiemum

had to do this , just so we dont spill our tea looking t the gorgeousness










love is ..............................


----------



## gorgeous

moggiemum said:


> had to do this , just so we dont spill our tea looking t the gorgeousness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love is ..............................


Thank you Moggiesmum...how the Eck did you do that? :idea:


----------



## moggiemum

cinder said:


> They're home, and so far things are going well. Currently stuck on sofa typing with one hand on phone. Hopefully I won't need the loo soon.


beautiful , so very happy for you all , 
im up late on here most nights usually if you ever need any company, lol, 
usually im like a bear if anyone wakes me up , i love my sleep but when my tabby babby wakes me up im so happy ,  best wishes x


----------



## Ringypie

cinder said:


> They're home, and so far things are going well. Currently stuck on sofa typing with one hand on phone. Hopefully I won't need the loo soon.


Ooh congratulations!!!!! Can't wait to see more pics of their gorgeousness!


----------



## Alisa25

Oh Cinder they are so cute! :blushing: Love them! So happy for you! Enjoy!


----------



## Alisa25

gorgeous said:


> A nice pic of Lily and Blissa... (Please excuse the muddy crocs:blushing....


Awwww! Such a lovely pic! They look like theyve been caught doing something naughty! :001_tt2:


----------



## lymorelynn

cinder said:


> They're home, and so far things are going well. Currently stuck on sofa typing with one hand on phone. Hopefully I won't need the loo soon.


Such sweet babies :001_wub: Glad you have now got them home even if they aren't quite what you were expecting


----------



## moggiemum

gorgeous said:


> Thank you Moggiesmum...how the Eck did you do that? :idea:


i downloaded youe pic to my hardrive then i turned it round first before uploading it then i clicked on the thumnail in my post and copy and pasted it so it bigger  hope you dont mind i will now delete all the gorgeousness from my drive   x


----------



## gorgeous

moggiemum said:


> i downloaded youe pic to my hardrive then i turned it round first before uploading it then i clicked on the thumnail in my post and copy and pasted it so it bigger  hope you dont mind i will now delete all the gorgeousness from my drive   x


I could do with hiring you as my PA. X


----------



## MollyMilo

Oh cinder what cuties you have there :001_wub: :001_wub: 

Which one is Loki and which one Freja?


----------



## moggiemum

gorgeous said:


> I could do with hiring you as my PA. X


yeay a job , i can do animal duties as well , im very skilled at cuddling


----------



## Ringypie

Here's Parsnip snuggled up on the sofa..... Look how coordinated he is with the sofa and cushion!


----------



## Ringypie

Hey Cinder! How are the new babies getting on? Are you still stuck under them


----------



## moggiemum

Ringypie said:


> Here's Parsnip snuggled up on the sofa..... Look how coordinated he is with the sofa and cushion!
> 
> View attachment 133864


all i need now is your cat your sofa and a big bar of chocolate xxbeeeeautiful x


----------



## Ringypie

moggiemum said:


> all i need now is your cat your sofa and a big bar of chocolate xxbeeeeautiful x


Just out of shot there is a big bar of white toblerone. And on the table a box of truffles! Sorry...... Lol


----------



## moggiemum

ooeee you are awful but i like you - dick emery lol, 

you can have the white chocolate but i wouldnt mind a truffle while we wait patiently, 

sleeping kittens -just hug and roll i though everyone knew that , come on snap outta it woman they will still be there when you get back you know , plus you can get more cute pics while they asleeep , eat ...what you havent got time for eating you are a slave now lol,


----------



## Ringypie

Truffle and a nice cuppa while we wait for kitten pics??


----------



## Alisa25

7 days till babies come home!!! :d


----------



## Ringypie

Alisa25 said:


> 7 days till babies come home!!! :d


Yay!!! Then we shall be harassing you for kitten photos too!


----------



## curlywurlydee

So we went to visit our new kitten the other day and this happened;























































The little Seal Point demanded our attention and he and my 7yr old spent hours playing together and bonding! So now the Seal point is called Herbie and coming home with us instead of the one, who we thought was a chocolate point, but is now getting a stripey tail, so is a chocolate tabby point!! 

We thought the Seal Point would fit in better in our household as my youngest son is quite noisy and boisterous and the seal point was not fazed at all, he was playing and climbing all over him, until he wore himself out. We also think he would be idea for Draco who needs an energetic playmate.

The kittens are 8 weeks old now, and have grown lots since we last saw them at 4 weeks. The other two kittens were really laid back and were cuddled up asleep on our laps, but the Seal point was busy selling himself :lol:

Heres a pic of the other 2 lovely kittens;








[/URL]
Siamese kittens aged 8 weeks by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## lymorelynn

curlywurlydee said:


> So we went to visit our new kitten the other day and this happened;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little Seal Point demanded our attention and he and my 7yr old spent hours playing together and bonding! So now the Seal point is called Herbie and coming home with us instead of the one, who we thought was a chocolate point, but is now getting a stripey tail, so is a chocolate tabby point!!
> 
> We thought the Seal Point would fit in better in our household as my youngest son is quite noisy and boisterous and the seal point was not fazed at all, he was playing and climbing all over him, until he wore himself out. We also think he would be idea for Draco who needs an energetic playmate.
> 
> The kittens are 8 weeks old now, and have grown lots since we last saw them at 4 weeks. The other two kittens were really laid back and were cuddled up asleep on our laps, but the Seal point was busy selling himself :lol:
> 
> Heres a pic of the other 2 lovely kittens;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> Siamese kittens aged 8 weeks by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]


Awwww :001_wub::001_wub: You can see the love between them right there :001_wub: I think Herbie and your son are going to have a very special bond :yesnod:


----------



## Alisa25

curlywurlydee said:


> So we went to visit our new kitten the other day and this happened;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little Seal Point demanded our attention and he and my 7yr old spent hours playing together and bonding! So now the Seal point is called Herbie and coming home with us instead of the one, who we thought was a chocolate point, but is now getting a stripey tail, so is a chocolate tabby point!!
> 
> We thought the Seal Point would fit in better in our household as my youngest son is quite noisy and boisterous and the seal point was not fazed at all, he was playing and climbing all over him, until he wore himself out. We also think he would be idea for Draco who needs an energetic playmate.
> 
> The kittens are 8 weeks old now, and have grown lots since we last saw them at 4 weeks. The other two kittens were really laid back and were cuddled up asleep on our laps, but the Seal point was busy selling himself :lol:
> 
> Heres a pic of the other 2 lovely kittens;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> Siamese kittens aged 8 weeks by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]


Awwwwww I love him! He is such a character!


----------



## curlywurlydee

Alisa25 said:


> Awwwwww I love him! He is such a character!


He definitely is full of Character! he really stood out and made himself noticed 



lymorelynn said:


> Awwww :001_wub::001_wub: You can see the love between them right there :001_wub: I think Herbie and your son are going to have a very special bond :yesnod:


I think they will too Lynn, its going to be lovely to watch them grow up together, and hopefully not get into too much mischief!


----------



## Ringypie

I have just one thing to say. SQUEEEE!!!! What lovely pics!

Looks like you've been chosen!


----------



## Alisa25

curlywurlydee said:


> He definitely is full of Character! he really stood out and made himself noticed
> 
> I think they will too Lynn, its going to be lovely to watch them grow up together, and hopefully not get into too much mischief!


Yea I can imagine - the first pic is hilarious! 

Looks like you found a perfect little meezer baby to join your family! Congrats!


----------



## curlywurlydee

Draco is going to be a year old next month. His colour has really started to develop lately and he is getting tabby markings on his legs now, he reminds me of a tiger!!








[/URL]
Draco the Siamese by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/URL]
Draco by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## curlywurlydee

Ringypie said:


> I have just one thing to say. SQUEEEE!!!! What lovely pics!
> 
> Looks like you've been chosen!


Thank you! yes he did choose us, he really stood out.



Alisa25 said:


> Yea I can imagine - the first pic is hilarious!
> 
> Looks like you found a perfect little meezer baby to join your family! Congrats!


Thanks Alisa, we are very excited for him to come and join us!! 5 weeks to go....


----------



## Alisa25

curlywurlydee said:


> Thank you! yes he did choose us, he really stood out.
> 
> Thanks Alisa, we are very excited for him to come and join us!! 5 weeks to go....


5 Weeks!? Oh thats such a long wait! Im already going crazy with 1 week to go - 5 weeks would kill me.  Better get going on an all things kitten shop!


----------



## laura1982

curlywurlydee said:


> Draco is going to be a year old next month. His colour has really started to develop lately and he is getting tabby markings on his legs now, he reminds me of a tiger!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> Draco the Siamese by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> Draco by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]


Oooh my I'm sooo in love!! U sure he doesn't need a new home - with me lol


----------



## lymorelynn

Who remembers these guys? 

Rosie's first babies - Slowboat to China and Flying Down to Rio

These little angels will be 2 tomorrow, having a wonderful life with their very devoted slave, two other Siamese (one of which is Mai Tai's daughter) and dog 
























I had a lovely photo of them sent this morning but I can't download it from my phone


----------



## oliviarussian

lymorelynn said:


> These little angels will be 2 tomorrow, having a wonderful life with their very devoted slave, two other Siamese (one of which is Mai Tai's daughter) and dog :


Ooooh I bet you're proud of how they've turned out, they are gorgeous.... They certainly look like they have landed on their paws!


----------



## lymorelynn

oliviarussian said:


> Ooooh I bet you're proud of how they've turned out, they are gorgeous.... They certainly look like they have landed on their paws!


So proud of them  Their slave is lovely and lives fairly nearby too. She has a beautiful enclosed garden for them to play in and an Aga for them to sleep on


----------



## cinder

Sorry for posting and running yesterday, we've been too busy playing or cuddling! All going really well although they have been a bit 'loose', but I'm putting that down to the stress of moving yesterday. They both have a good appetite and are very playful, so I'm not too worried, but definitely keeping an eye on it.

*gorgeous, Alisa, Ringpie*, thank you! They've already got us completely wrapped around their little paws!

*moggiemum*, miracle of miracles they slept through the night! I woke up at around 2:00 thinking that it all sounded a bit too quiet and found them both sat on the sofa like they didn't quite know what to do. We had a cuddle and then I brought them through to the bedroom where they settled down pretty quickly and curled up with us until morning.

*Lynn*, thank you. To be honest from the outset all we've wanted where two healthy well-adjusted kittens, we weren't fussed about the sex. It's actually great having one of each, the boy is such a cheeky chap and the girl is a really dainty little lady.

As I thought, my Dad was completely smitten with Bella yesterday, and we got to have a very quick peek at her kitten - absolutely gorgeous!

*MollyMilo*, my boyfriend is quite well-read when it comes to Norse mythology, and he said that calling a cat Loki is pretty much the equivalent of naming a cat after a mass murderer  So at the moment we have named the girl (very dark brown) Tsuki ('moon' in Japanese) and we're still trying to figure out what the boy is.

*Ringpie*, Parsnip is looking very dapper next to his perfectly coordinating cushion.

*CurlyWurly*, the seal boy is gorgeous! So excited for you! And Draco is a stunner, those markings are beautiful.

*Alise*, only six sleeps today!


----------



## MollyMilo

Curly, the new Herbie is so cute!! What a character! Pick me pick me :lol: 
That photo with your son Is so beautiful too :001_wub: 

Draco markings are looking amazing! Milo being a lilac tabby has very faint stripes but you can clearly see Dracos :001_wub: :001_wub: 

Cinder I can't wait to see more photos of your gorgeous two!


----------



## Psygon

curlywurlydee said:


> Draco is going to be a year old next month. His colour has really started to develop lately and he is getting tabby markings on his legs now, he reminds me of a tiger!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> Draco the Siamese by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> Draco by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]


Draco is just so scrummy  I could totally see us getting a tabby point Siamese some day


----------



## moggiemum

this is the most beautiful scene , have you noticed how they are all touching , so beautiful xxx


----------



## gorgeous

Little Blissa is off to the vets Wednesday for her op so she can't have babies......bless her little cotton paws.....


Am also getting broody for another one...can't stop looking at all your lovely babies....


----------



## gorgeous

Blissa pretty chilled out on the radiator cabinet....is she really comfy?  (oops upside down again...where is Moggiesmum?)


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Little Blissa is off to the vets Wednesday for her op so she can't have babies......bless her little cotton paws.....
> 
> Am also getting broody for another one...can't stop looking at all your lovely babies....


I am fantasising about getting a Devon Rex play mate for the Meezer and I haven't even found my kitten yet! Would be lovely but think hubby would have a heart attack...


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> I am fantasising about getting a Devon Rex play mate for the Meezer and I haven't even found my kitten yet! Would be lovely but think hubby would have a heart attack...


Hubby's can be easily persuaded! Nice dinner....get dressed up nice....and we'll you get my drift? (Am off to google Devon Rex now...although have fallen in love with the orientals...a nice wee black boy would be rather nice thank you!)


----------



## lymorelynn

gorgeous said:


> Little Blissa is off to the vets Wednesday for her op so she can't have babies......bless her little cotton paws.....
> 
> Am also getting broody for another one...can't stop looking at all your lovely babies....


Good luck for Wednesday Blissa ((())) 
One Siamese is never enough Gorgeous


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> Good luck for Wednesday Blissa ((()))
> One Siamese is never enough Gorgeous


I think you could be right Lynn...one is not enough? How is the lovely Pasha doing?


----------



## lymorelynn

Pasha is doing okay but has a bit of a gunky eye at the moment - I have eye gel from the vet for her. She has around 2 1/2 weeks to go and I haven't stopped worrying about her from day one  the next couple of weeks are going to be very slow I think


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Hubby's can be easily persuaded! Nice dinner....get dressed up nice....and we'll you get my drift? (Am off to google Devon Rex now...although have fallen in love with the orientals...a nice wee black boy would be rather nice thank you!)


Haha you haven't met mine. Stubborn is his middle name!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Little Blissa is off to the vets Wednesday for her op so she can't have babies......bless her little cotton paws.....
> 
> Am also getting broody for another one...can't stop looking at all your lovely babies....


Bless little Blissa and big hugs to you xx

Are you going for a side or tummy spay?


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Pasha is doing okay but has a bit of a gunky eye at the moment - I have eye gel from the vet for her. She has around 2 1/2 weeks to go and I haven't stopped worrying about her from day one  the next couple of weeks are going to be very slow I think


Sending positive thoughts for Pasha Lynn, I've got everything crossed for you x


----------



## cinder

I have everything crossed for you and Pasha, Lynn x


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> Pasha is doing okay but has a bit of a gunky eye at the moment - I have eye gel from the vet for her. She has around 2 1/2 weeks to go and I haven't stopped worrying about her from day one  the next couple of weeks are going to be very slow I think


Aww bless both you and Pasha. Fully understand that it must be a terribly worrying time for you. I have everything crossed that all goes well.



MollyMilo said:


> Bless little Blissa and big hugs to you xx
> 
> Are you going for a side or tummy spay?


Well MollyMilo. I never knew there was an option for a side or tummy. Our older cat (12) had hers done on the side. What would you suggest?


----------



## lymorelynn

gorgeous said:


> Aww bless both you and Pasha. Fully understand that it must be a terribly worrying time for you. I have everything crossed that all goes well.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Well MollyMilo. I never knew there was an option for a side or tummy. Our older cat (12) had hers done on the side. What would you suggest?


Side spay: she will grow a dark patch over the site which will take a while to grow out.
Tummy spay: usually done in show cats as you don't get the dark patch.
Some vets charge more for a tummy spay but some do it as routine. A vet asked me some years ago which I wanted and I said 'oh side is fine, she isn't good enough to show' and he put his hands over her ears, telling her that mummy didn't mean it


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> Side spay: she will grow a dark patch over the site which will take a while to grow out.
> Tummy spay: usually done in show cats as you don't get the dark patch.
> Some vets charge more for a tummy spay but some do it as routine. A vet asked me some years ago which I wanted and I said 'oh side is fine, she isn't good enough to show' and he put his hands over her ears, telling her that mummy didn't mean it


Thanks for that Lynn. I will speak to the Vet on Wednesday and seek advise. X


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Side spay: she will grow a dark patch over the site which will take a while to grow out.
> Tummy spay: usually done in show cats as you don't get the dark patch.
> Some vets charge more for a tummy spay but some do it as routine. A vet asked me some years ago which I wanted and I said 'oh side is fine, she isn't good enough to show' and he put his hands over her ears, telling her that mummy didn't mean it


Haha I love that story!

I like a side spay, so I can keep a close eye on the site. Molly's fur had all blended in by about 15 months old.


----------



## gorgeous

To be honest my thoughts would be for the best recovery...least discomfort...least chance of tearing etc...if there is a difference when it comes to a tummy or side spay.


----------



## moggiemum

gorgeous said:


> Blissa pretty chilled out on the radiator cabinet....is she really comfy?  (oops upside down again...where is Moggiesmum?)


dont you just love clever cats....... very strong too... to be able to hold on like that whilst sleeping ,

but i thought she would look good this way up as well 









i was right she does look good  xx

best wishes for blissa's op

best wishes for the lovely pasha too


----------



## Alisa25

gorgeous said:


> Little Blissa is off to the vets Wednesday for her op so she can't have babies......bless her little cotton paws.....
> 
> Am also getting broody for another one...can't stop looking at all your lovely babies....


Awww hope it goes ok!  She is so gorgeous!


----------



## gorgeous

moggiemum said:


> dont you just love clever cats....... very strong too... to be able to hold on like that whilst sleeping ,
> 
> but i thought she would look good this way up as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was right she does look good  xx
> 
> best wishes for blissa's op
> 
> best wishes for the lovely pasha too


Thanks for that MM.

Wow...doesn't Blissa co ordinate with our decor!


----------



## moggiemum

gorgeous said:


> Thanks for that MM.
> 
> Wow...doesn't Blissa co ordinate with our decor!


i would ask the artist who made your figurines to do blissa as well in that exact pos , awww but then there would be no space for blissa to lounge there lol, xx


----------



## Azriel391

Hi Lynn , missing MiMi pics ..... how is your gorgeous mischievious kitten ? Xx


----------



## lymorelynn

Azriel391 said:


> Hi Lynn , missing MiMi pics ..... how is your gorgeous mischievious kitten ? Xx


 I put one of her on FB last night and will transfer it over here 







She is still very cheeky 
I was doing Sunday dinner and she decided she had to join us


----------



## Azriel391

lymorelynn said:


> I put one of her on FB last night and will transfer it over here
> View attachment 134039
> 
> She is still very cheeky


Ohh she is stunning , don't really venture to facebook land ..... too scarey  she looks beautiful xx


----------



## Ringypie

gorgeous said:


> Thanks for that MM.
> 
> Wow...doesn't Blissa co ordinate with our decor!


Ahhh she's beautiful!

I have chocolate point decor too... Cream and truffle walls and a chocolate brown sofa


----------



## MollyMilo

This week Alisa!!! Woohooooo


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> This week Alisa!!! Woohooooo


YES WOOOHOOOOOO!!!! :w00t:

This week is dragging so sloooowly at work though - I just want it to be Friday - because then I will just have to excitedly wait for one night only!!!!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## curlywurlydee

gorgeous said:


> Thanks for that MM.
> 
> Wow...doesn't Blissa co ordinate with our decor!


Aww Blissa has really blossomed she is beautiful!


----------



## curlywurlydee

lymorelynn said:


> I put one of her on FB last night and will transfer it over here
> View attachment 134039
> 
> She is still very cheeky
> I was doing Sunday dinner and she decided she had to join us


Another Blue beauty!!:001_wub:
She is stunning, a very elegant kitty.


----------



## curlywurlydee

Psygon said:


> Draco is just so scrummy  I could totally see us getting a tabby point Siamese some day


How about a blue tabby point siamese??


----------



## greencoffeepot

10000 likes


----------



## Psygon

curlywurlydee said:


> How about a blue tabby point siamese??


It's on my list 

I've not seen many good pictures of blue tabby points though - they must be hiding out somewhere


----------



## MollyMilo

Psygon said:


> It's on my list
> 
> I've not seen many good pictures of blue tabby points though - they must be hiding out somewhere


Milos breeder has a blue tabby point  last time I saw him he was a big boy at 10 months! So gorgeous :001_wub: His name is billy and he's Milos uncle. Next time I'm at the breeder's ill take a photo for you


----------



## Dumpling

A thread full of lovely siamese kitties, what could be better?  

You guys have such gorgeous cats :001_wub:

I want to get a friend for Hector at some point, my partner and I are torn between getting another oriental, a siamese or a balinese/javanese, it's a difficult decision!

I've attached a couple of pictures of Hector, he's a lilac tabby point oriental bicolour not a siamese, but he wanted to be on here anyway!


----------



## MollyMilo

Dumpling said:


> A thread full of lovely siamese kitties, what could be better?
> 
> You guys have such gorgeous cats :001_wub:
> 
> I want to get a friend for Hector at some point, my partner and I are torn between getting another oriental, a siamese or a balinese/javanese, it's a difficult decision!
> 
> I've attached a couple of pictures of Hector, he's a lilac tabby point oriental bicolour not a siamese, but he wanted to be on here anyway!


Get all three 

Hector is gorgeous and VERY welcome to join us


----------



## Psygon

MollyMilo said:


> Milos breeder has a blue tabby point  last time I saw him he was a big boy at 10 months! So gorgeous :001_wub: His name is billy and he's Milos uncle. Next time I'm at the breeder's ill take a photo for you


Oh yes please! If he has the same genes as Milo he's guaranteed to be cute!


----------



## gorgeous

Dumpling said:


> A thread full of lovely siamese kitties, what could be better?
> 
> You guys have such gorgeous cats :001_wub:
> 
> I want to get a friend for Hector at some point, my partner and I are torn between getting another oriental, a siamese or a balinese/javanese, it's a difficult decision!
> 
> I've attached a couple of pictures of Hector, he's a lilac tabby point oriental bicolour not a siamese, but he wanted to be on here anyway!


Hector is very handsome and it is lovely of him to join us!

So when are you planning to get Hector a baby bro or sister? :ciappa:


----------



## MollyMilo

Psygon said:


> Oh yes please! If he has the same genes as Milo he's guaranteed to be cute!


Oh he is! :001_wub: 
A pic of billy at 10/11 weeks just for you psygon


----------



## curlywurlydee

Dumpling said:


> A thread full of lovely siamese kitties, what could be better?
> 
> You guys have such gorgeous cats :001_wub:
> 
> I want to get a friend for Hector at some point, my partner and I are torn between getting another oriental, a siamese or a balinese/javanese, it's a difficult decision!
> 
> I've attached a couple of pictures of Hector, he's a lilac tabby point oriental bicolour not a siamese, but he wanted to be on here anyway!


Oh he is just lovely!! and i LOVE his name :001_wub::001_wub:



MollyMilo said:


> Oh he is! :001_wub:
> A pic of billy at 10/11 weeks just for you psygon


Gorgeous! :001_wub: Can not wait to see what he looks like now, i bet his colour and markings have really started to come out now.


----------



## JordanRose

Oh my lordy lord! Look at Pippastro Tipsy-Tallulah, Meezer peeps!

http://www.siamese-cat-breeder.co.u...utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer#/

I am very smitten!! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

I would so love a Pippastro :drool:


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Oh my lordy lord! Look at Pippastro Tipsy-Tallulah, Meezer peeps!
> 
> Coventry & Leicester Siamese and Oriental Pictures 2014 - Siamese Cat Breeder
> 
> I am very smitten!! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> I would so love a Pippastro :drool:


She is heavenly!! :001_wub:

Millie's sister foxy is on that page too  she looks bigger than Millie!


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> She is heavenly!! :001_wub:
> 
> Millie's sister foxy is on that page too  she looks bigger than Millie!


Ah she's lovely and does look a big girl! :001_wub: What colour is she? Chocolate tabby?

I love Tickerty Boo, too. What an amazing colour!


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Ah she's lovely and does look a big girl! :001_wub: What colour is she? Chocolate tabby?
> 
> I love Tickerty Boo, too. What an amazing colour!


She was tiny last time I saw her! Yes choc tabby and stayed with Millie's breeder. that was her first show


----------



## lymorelynn

Foxy is lovely :001_wub: but I do think Millie is prettier :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Foxy is lovely :001_wub: but I do think Millie is prettier :001_wub::001_wub:


Aww thanks Lynn


----------



## Dumpling

MollyMilo said:


> Get all three
> 
> Hector is gorgeous and VERY welcome to join us


It's very tempting!  We would love three cats in the future, maybe we'll end up with one of each!



gorgeous said:


> Hector is very handsome and it is lovely of him to join us!
> 
> So when are you planning to get Hector a baby bro or sister? :ciappa:


Not soon enough!


----------



## Psygon

MollyMilo said:


> Oh he is! :001_wub:
> A pic of billy at 10/11 weeks just for you psygon


Those eyes... that face... soooo cute!!! :001_wub: :001_wub:

Yes, I think I could quite easily have a little blue tabby point Siamese. Now just to convince Yoshi!


----------



## moggiemum

JordanRose said:


> Oh my lordy lord! Look at Pippastro Tipsy-Tallulah, Meezer peeps!
> 
> Coventry & Leicester Siamese and Oriental Pictures 2014 - Siamese Cat Breeder
> 
> I am very smitten!! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> I would so love a Pippastro :drool:


i love tipsy tallulah and winters night  ? black one, but doyouknowwhoiam is a beauty as well


----------



## korrok

Hope it's okay if I do a meezery photobomb here...just found my camera today after it going missing for a while! Mostly Teemo because he's my wee poser but a couple of Shanti too.


----------



## moggiemum

awww so elegant , here comes the summer , wow shanti's coat is amazing , what is her colour called please? is sable a colour?


----------



## korrok

moggiemum said:


> awww so elegant , here comes the summer , wow shanti's coat is amazing , what is her colour called please? is sable a colour?


Shanti is a seal tortie point! 

This is her mother, for anyone out there who like their tortie points:



















2nd photo is with Shanti's litter, the breeder was kind enough to send these to me when I let her know I had Shanti. 

edit: eek edited for 2nd photo much too big, sorry!


----------



## Alisa25

Picking up my angels on Saturday at 12! 3 MORE SLEEPS OH MY GOD! :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: 

:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## cinder

Alisa25 said:


> Picking up my angels on Saturday at 12! 3 MORE SLEEPS OH MY GOD! :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:
> 
> :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


I'm SO excited for you


----------



## Ringypie

Alisa25 said:


> Picking up my angels on Saturday at 12! 3 MORE SLEEPS OH MY GOD! :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:
> 
> :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


Argh!! More kitten pics!!!! This thread will spontaneously combust with cuteness!! How exciting can't wait to hear about their antics!


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Picking up my angels on Saturday at 12! 3 MORE SLEEPS OH MY GOD! :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:
> 
> :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


Angels?? :lol:


----------



## MollyMilo

korrok said:


> Shanti is a seal tortie point!
> 
> This is her mother, for anyone out there who like their tortie points:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd photo is with Shanti's litter, the breeder was kind enough to send these to me when I let her know I had Shanti.
> 
> edit: eek edited for 2nd photo much too big, sorry!


So beautiful!! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Alisa25

cinder said:


> I'm SO excited for you


Thanks Cinder! I'm so excited too! 2 MORE SLEEPS! 

How are your babies settling in?


----------



## Alisa25

Ringypie said:


> Argh!! More kitten pics!!!! This thread will spontaneously combust with cuteness!! How exciting can't wait to hear about their antics!


Haha yep cute but very naughty! Apparently they were up at 2am night before last running around and destroying everything in their path and waking everyone up.  Oh boy. According to my breeder they're getting ready to 'train their new slave'... XD

And lol MollyMilo - I meant devils..... :devil:


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Haha yep cute but very naughty! Apparently they were up at 2am night before last running around and destroying everything in their path and waking everyone up.  Oh boy. According to my breeder they're getting ready to 'train their new slave'... XD
> 
> And lol MollyMilo - I meant devils..... :devil:


Haha oh I can't wait for Saturday!!!


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> Haha oh I can't wait for Saturday!!!


Hehe. 

Me too!!! I literally am counting hours! I know I won't sleep on Friday night...


----------



## JordanRose

Not long to go now, Alisa! Can't wait for the intro. thread!! 

Lovely to see your gorgeous pair, too, Korrok. Fab photos! 

Now, Meezer Peeps, I wanted to see what you all thought of Spooky's shape. By Siamese standards, would you say his weight/ body condition is looking good?



Went for vaccs yesterday and the vet didn't mention he was underweight but I thought I'd ask the Meezer peeps as to most people, he probably looks too thin! What do you all think? Be honest!


----------



## lymorelynn

I don't think he looks too thin Jordan - maybe not as big as he should be but he looks very good to me :thumbsup:


----------



## MollyMilo

Spooks is looking gorgeous as ever Jordan :001_wub: :001_wub: 
He's a very petite male meezer, but in perfect proportion :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Hehe.
> 
> Me too!!! I literally am counting hours! I know I won't sleep on Friday night...


One FULL day left of being MEEZERLESS!! Then your life will never be the same again


----------



## Alisa25

JordanRose said:


> Not long to go now, Alisa! Can't wait for the intro. thread!!
> 
> Lovely to see your gorgeous pair, too, Korrok. Fab photos!
> 
> Now, Meezer Peeps, I wanted to see what you all thought of Spooky's shape. By Siamese standards, would you say his weight/ body condition is looking good?
> 
> 
> 
> Went for vaccs yesterday and the vet didn't mention he was underweight but I thought I'd ask the Meezer peeps as to most people, he probably looks too thin! What do you all think? Be honest!


I think he looks really good!  (I'm not an expert though!)


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> One FULL day left of being MEEZERLESS!! Then your life will never be the same again


I KNOW RIGHT??!!!!!!! 

I honestly can't wait. I can't believe I'm so close to having meezer babies now. I love them so much already.. :001_smile:

There will be plenty of photos and an intro thread on Saturday! 😃😃😃


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Spooks is looking gorgeous as ever Jordan :001_wub: :001_wub:
> He's a very petite male meezer, but in perfect proportion :001_wub:





lymorelynn said:


> I don't think he looks too thin Jordan - maybe not as big as he should be but he looks very good to me :thumbsup:


Thank you! Glad you think so  He wouldn't hurt to put a couple of pounds on but he's looking a bit better, I think x


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Thank you! Glad you think so  He wouldn't hurt to put a couple of pounds on but he's looking a bit better, I think x


Milo said spooks is quite welcome to a few of his pounds :lol:


----------



## korrok

JordanRose said:


> Not long to go now, Alisa! Can't wait for the intro. thread!!
> 
> Lovely to see your gorgeous pair, too, Korrok. Fab photos!
> 
> Now, Meezer Peeps, I wanted to see what you all thought of Spooky's shape. By Siamese standards, would you say his weight/ body condition is looking good?
> 
> 
> 
> Went for vaccs yesterday and the vet didn't mention he was underweight but I thought I'd ask the Meezer peeps as to most people, he probably looks too thin! What do you all think? Be honest!


Well you know Teemo is a little meezer too, so I am in an odd place to judge, but really Spooks looks okay to me.

If it helps: When I got Teemo he was chronically underweight and what I feel I noticed most as his health improved was that he gained adequate cover over his spine and ribcage (particularly it took quite some time to get a good cover on his spine - you can still feel some vertebrae easily but now he doesn't feel like a xylophone to stroke) and the other thing was that he eventually gained muscle mass on his shoulder area. The latter made him look a lot healthier and stronger.

A photo can only tell so much, so I'd say if you feel he's looking like he's a stronger, sleeker cat, that's what matters!


----------



## Alisa25

TOMORROW TOMORROW TOMORROW!!!!!

:yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Alisa25

24 HOURS TILL I GET MY BABIES!!!!!!!!! :yikes:


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> TOMORROW TOMORROW TOMORROW!!!!!
> 
> :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:





Alisa25 said:


> 24 HOURS TILL I GET MY BABIES!!!!!!!!! :yikes:


I'm so excited for you!!!

How long does it take to get to Norfolk from Nottingham?


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> I'm so excited for you!!!
> 
> How long does it take to get to Norfolk from Nottingham?


Thanks! 

And ages - about 3 hours...  I just hope they will be ok in the car for that long...


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And ages - about 3 hours...  I just hope they will be ok in the car for that long...


They will be fine  my first siamese Mai Ling and Luci came from Manchester and throughout their lives were up and down from London


----------



## curlywurlydee

Alisa25 said:


> 24 HOURS TILL I GET MY BABIES!!!!!!!!! :yikes:


Im getting excited for you! 

Cant wait to see photos of your babies tomorrow, i have 4 weeks left to wait until Herbie comes to live with us. Seems like forever!!


----------



## Ringypie

Alisa25 said:


> 24 HOURS TILL I GET MY BABIES!!!!!!!!! :yikes:


I can imagine only too well how excited you must be!!!

Parsnip in the other hand is feeling terribly relaxed!


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> I can imagine only too well how excited you must be!!!
> 
> Parsnip in the other hand is feeling terribly relaxed!
> 
> View attachment 134247


Oh parsnip! :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

A little insight into what it's like living with a couple of meezers for those that have kittens cooking or just about to bring them home 

Today was litter changing day. I have a modkat and those that have them will know there is a big blue liner inside the square box. I had removed this liner full of litter and was pouring it into the black sack, when who should come along but a very cross chocolate point! " how dare You do the litter tray without my say so, I wish to use the facilities right NOW actually!!!' With this she leaped into the blue liner ( half in half out of bin bag and started to scratch around!  I scooped her out and said you can wait 10 mins! 

Next Milo comes in and jumps into the empty white box, looks at me as if to say. Where the heck is the litter? 

I start pouring the litter into the blue liner, which is now in the tray and Milo leaps in as it's pouting around him! Stop what I'm doing fish him out and continue.

Long last job is done, I call the cats back and they have a sniff. " actually slave the moment has passed, smells nice though!


----------



## Ringypie

Haha love it! That's exactly the kind of thing that happens here too!


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> Haha love it! That's exactly the kind of thing that happens here too!


I'm glad you can relate rp 

Was rushing the job as I thought they must have been desperate!! :yikes:
Nope


----------



## lymorelynn

:lol: Oh the joys of having Siamese  You have to ask if they need to go first, before you change the litter  MiMi tries to get into the bin bag when I'm doing it


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> :lol: Oh the joys of having Siamese  You have to ask if they need to go first, before you change the litter  MiMi tries to get into the bin bag when I'm doing it


What are they like Lynn! 

Did I see That MiMi is making her debut at a show tomorrow?
Good luck gorgeous!! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> What are they like Lynn!
> 
> Did I see That MiMi is making her debut at a show tomorrow?
> Good luck gorgeous!! :001_wub: :001_wub:


Thank you


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> They will be fine  my first siamese Mai Ling and Luci came from Manchester and throughout their lives were up and down from London


Oh wow ok! I was just worried!


----------



## Alisa25

curlywurlydee said:


> Im getting excited for you!
> 
> Cant wait to see photos of your babies tomorrow, i have 4 weeks left to wait until Herbie comes to live with us. Seems like forever!!


Thanks! 

And yes will post photos as soon as we are back and settled! :laugh:

And awwww yea thats a long time - I could barely stand 3 weeks.


----------



## Alisa25

Ringypie said:


> I can imagine only too well how excited you must be!!!
> 
> Parsnip in the other hand is feeling terribly relaxed!
> 
> View attachment 134247


  

Hehe he is such a cutie! Love him! So nonchalant...


----------



## Ringypie

lymorelynn said:


> :lol: Oh the joys of having Siamese  You have to ask if they need to go first, before you change the litter  MiMi tries to get into the bin bag when I'm doing it


The boys litter tray is in the bathroom. I usually try and make them go before I have a shower because you can guarantee as soon as I'm done Parsnip will be knocking on the door moaning that it's his turn. Not that he necessarily needs to actually DO anything though but it's a matter of principal!


----------



## PhilC4

Mo1959 said:


> Heres a couple of my Siamese Tia.


What a doll! Just simply gorgeous if you ask me.


----------



## oggers86

Alissa its tomorrow!! I am so very excited for you!


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> Alissa its tomorrow!! I am so very excited for you!


Oh my goodness Oggers I know! I cant believe it! Babies are coming tomorrow! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

We are all ready btw - litter boxes filled up, carrier ready and bowls out. :laugh:


----------



## Ringypie

Alisa25 said:


> Oh my goodness Oggers I know! I cant believe it! Babies are coming tomorrow! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> We are all ready btw - litter boxes filled up, carrier ready and bowls out. :laugh:


Say goodbye to nice peaceful relaxing baths...... Grumble grumble. Hubby is at work so thought I'd finish the week off with a nice stew in the tub.

I left the door ajar in case the boys needed the litter tray (I go in for proper hour long soAks with a good book and a cuppa). Big mistake that was. I'd only been in there about 5 minutes when there was a thunder of paws and a strident 'waaaaa', then an anxious chocolatey face peered over the side of the tub. I then got a full on Siamese telling off about the dangers of contact with water, what a stupid, reckless thing I was doing and how I should be downstairs providing him with a lap or entertainment. To make sure I didn't get sucked down the plug hole, he bravely climbed on the side of the bath and stomped up and down grumbling away to himself. Then off he went and I could hear him chattering away (possibly telling Flint how out of order it all was). Then back in to rant some more at me. So much for having a relaxing soak!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Ringypie said:


> Say goodbye to nice peaceful relaxing baths...... Grumble grumble. Hubby is at work so thought I'd finish the week off with a nice stew in the tub.
> 
> I left the door ajar in case the boys needed the litter tray (I go in for proper hour long soAks with a good book and a cuppa). Big mistake that was. I'd only been in there about 5 minutes when there was a thunder of paws and a strident 'waaaaa', then an anxious chocolatey face peered over the side of the tub. I then got a full on Siamese telling off about the dangers of contact with water, what a stupid, reckless thing I was doing and how I should be downstairs providing him with a lap or entertainment. To make sure I didn't get sucked down the plug hole, he bravely climbed on the side of the bath and stomped up and down grumbling away to himself. Then off he went and I could hear him chattering away (possibly telling Flint how out of order it all was). Then back in to rant some more at me. So much for having a relaxing soak!!!


See how much he cares for you :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## MollyMilo

PhilC4 said:


> What a doll! Just simply gorgeous if you ask me.


Oh yes the gorgeous Tia!!! It's been so long , I've forgotten her beauty! 
I wonder how pretty she is at 2 years...

 miss you mo!


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> Say goodbye to nice peaceful relaxing baths...... Grumble grumble. Hubby is at work so thought I'd finish the week off with a nice stew in the tub.
> 
> I left the door ajar in case the boys needed the litter tray (I go in for proper hour long soAks with a good book and a cuppa). Big mistake that was. I'd only been in there about 5 minutes when there was a thunder of paws and a strident 'waaaaa', then an anxious chocolatey face peered over the side of the tub. I then got a full on Siamese telling off about the dangers of contact with water, what a stupid, reckless thing I was doing and how I should be downstairs providing him with a lap or entertainment. To make sure I didn't get sucked down the plug hole, he bravely climbed on the side of the bath and stomped up and down grumbling away to himself. Then off he went and I could hear him chattering away (possibly telling Flint how out of order it all was). Then back in to rant some more at me. So much for having a relaxing soak!!!


:lol: :lol: so funny!!!!!

Alisa, you may as well take the handles off all your doors, you won't be allowed to close them again anyway!


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> :lol: :lol: so funny!!!!!
> 
> Alisa, you may as well take the handles off all your doors, you won't be allowed to close them again anyway!


We have had to adjust the handle on out bedroom door so you lift it instead - otherwise chocolate hands fiddle and open it in the middle of the night!

Alisa!!! Today!!!!! I hope it all goes well and cannot wait to see pics!!!


----------



## Dumpling

Ringypie said:


> Say goodbye to nice peaceful relaxing baths...... Grumble grumble. Hubby is at work so thought I'd finish the week off with a nice stew in the tub.
> 
> I left the door ajar in case the boys needed the litter tray (I go in for proper hour long soAks with a good book and a cuppa). Big mistake that was. I'd only been in there about 5 minutes when there was a thunder of paws and a strident 'waaaaa', then an anxious chocolatey face peered over the side of the tub. I then got a full on Siamese telling off about the dangers of contact with water, what a stupid, reckless thing I was doing and how I should be downstairs providing him with a lap or entertainment. To make sure I didn't get sucked down the plug hole, he bravely climbed on the side of the bath and stomped up and down grumbling away to himself. Then off he went and I could hear him chattering away (possibly telling Flint how out of order it all was). Then back in to rant some more at me. So much for having a relaxing soak!!!


Hector ended up in the bath with with me the other night 

I caught him before he got anything more than two soggy back legs though! He didn't seem remotely bothered about his little dip though, what a strange little cat.

Can't wait to see pics of your new babies Alisa


----------



## gorgeous

Alisa...good luck with fetching your babies today....can't wait to see the pictures of them in their new home!


----------



## Alisa25

Today's the day!!!  We are currently on route to get the babies!!!


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> Today's the day!!!  We are currently on route to get the babies!!!


Yay! Im looking forward to hearing all about them.


----------



## cinder

Alisa25 said:


> Today's the day!!!  We are currently on route to get the babies!!!


So happy for you, can't wait to see photos


----------



## Alisa25

GOT MY BABIES!!!!!  Now just a 3 hour drive back with a pair of baby meezers meowing in the car. XD


----------



## lymorelynn

Safe journey home Alisa - you must be nearly there by now :thumbup1:
MiMi went out to her first show this morning  Mixed fortunes - there were very few Siamese there despite it being a double show (or perhaps because of that and people didn't want/couldn't afford to pay double entry fees ) and no others in any of MiMi's classes so she got first by default  She was award her BOB though which could have been withheld so I am pleased with that. However halfway through the judging she started to become quite distressed and developed a bit of a snuffle  On recommendation of the duty vet (nothing serious, he thought) we went home early where she has been running around and playing as usual with no more sniffles and is now curled up on my knee - she just wanted to be cuddled and wasn't happy about being taken in and out of her pen


----------



## Alisa25

We are back and the babies are settling in. They seem a little bit nervous though - so Im just leaving them be for a while. Will post photos whenever I get any!


----------



## Mo1959

MollyMilo said:


> Oh yes the gorgeous Tia!!! It's been so long , I've forgotten her beauty!
> I wonder how pretty she is at 2 years...
> 
> miss you mo!


Ha, ha......strange I should just pop in for a quick browse today.

Tia has remained very small but has got an awful lot darker now.
This isn't a particularly good photo but will give you an idea.


----------



## gorgeous

I am absolutely loving this meezer thread. It has the real feel good factor..lots of stunning kitties with some brilliant stories. Really cheers me up so thank u! 
Blissa is recovering well from her op and well still has her cheeky side and is currently snuggled up with my 9 year old !!


----------



## korrok

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha......strange I should just pop in for a quick browse today.
> 
> Tia has remained very small but has got an awful lot darker now.
> This isn't a particularly good photo but will give you an idea.


Another gorgeous seal-point! :thumbup1:

Her colouring is very similar to Teemo's actually - he's also quite a dark seal. Oddly enough he got quite a bit darker since we got him. He was 1 year then and now 18 months - the change is quite visible across the photos we have.


----------



## Lunabuma

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha......strange I should just pop in for a quick browse today.
> 
> Tia has remained very small but has got an awful lot darker now.
> This isn't a particularly good photo but will give you an idea.


Hi Mo! Tia is looking gorgeous. I bet she lightens up when we have some warmer weather. Small is beautiful


----------



## lymorelynn

Tia looks a very dainty, very pretty girl :001_wub: There's a lot of variety in colour with all points but I think it's more obvious in the darker seals.


----------



## oggers86

Glad you and the little ones got home safe. Hope they are settling ok


----------



## Alisa25

Ok so theyre out and about now - running up and down the stairs like a horde of elephants.  Had a wee and some food.  Here are a few photos:

Behold Silas (blue) and Eve (chocolate):

































  

I will get better pics when I can pin them down! They are running around like a gang - no chance of getting a close up! :001_huh:


----------



## Alisa25

No idea how to turn the pics around... :001_huh:


----------



## oliviarussian

Alisa25 said:


> Ok so theyre out and about now - running up and down the stairs like a horde of elephants.  Had a wee and some food


You lucky, lucky girl.... I'm trying very hard to be happy for you but I am green with envy here!!!!!!! They are absolutely ADORABLE :001_wub::001_wub: My Meezer obsession is starting to overtake me! :blink::blink:


----------



## lymorelynn

Alisa25 said:


> Ok so theyre out and about now - running up and down the stairs like a horde of elephants.  Had a wee and some food.  Here are a few photos:
> 
> Behold Silas (blue) and Eve (chocolate):
> 
> View attachment 134327
> 
> 
> View attachment 134328
> 
> 
> View attachment 134330
> 
> 
> View attachment 134329
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will get better pics when I can pin them down! They are running around like a gang - no chance of getting a close up! :001_huh:


What an adorable pair of hooligans :001_wub::001_wub: They look very happy and very, very naughty  Just perfect Alisa, just perfect :thumbup1:


----------



## Alisa25

oliviarussian said:


> You lucky, lucky girl.... I'm trying very hard to be happy for you but I am green with envy here!!!!!!! They are absolutely ADORABLE :001_wub::001_wub: My Meezer obsession is starting to overtake me! :blink::blink:


Hehe well that screams to me - GET A MEEZER!


----------



## Alisa25

Aww thanks Lynn!  

They have now claimed their 'room' as truly theirs and the tree in there (Rapunzel off Zooplus) is a huge HIT!  

Also he is so funny - whenever he wants to go exploring again he keeps meowing for her to follow!  He doesnt stop until she does!  Hilarious. 
'Come on COME ON i want to go exploring!HURRY UP!'


----------



## moggiemum

baha alisa you sound more exciteable than your lovely twins this is nothing to worry about and will continue for quite a few weeks , im still on cloud 9 its nice lovely feeling , they are beautiful  best wishes for the future 

aww glad MiMi is okay and im sure she woulds still have done well had there been others xx


----------



## korrok

They are so so gorgeous! Makes me oh so broody for a blue kitten.  (My OH would have my head if he heard a whiff of that!)


----------



## Aurelie

Alisa25 they are wonderful! You lucky, lucky thing!


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Safe journey home Alisa - you must be nearly there by now :thumbup1:
> MiMi went out to her first show this morning  Mixed fortunes - there were very few Siamese there despite it being a double show (or perhaps because of that and people didn't want/couldn't afford to pay double entry fees ) and no others in any of MiMi's classes so she got first by default  She was award her BOB though which could have been withheld so I am pleased with that. However halfway through the judging she started to become quite distressed and developed a bit of a snuffle  On recommendation of the duty vet (nothing serious, he thought) we went home early where she has been running around and playing as usual with no more sniffles and is now curled up on my knee - she just wanted to be cuddled and wasn't happy about being taken in and out of her pen


Well done little MiMi but sorry to hear about the distress. As you said Lynn, mixed day for you both. Glad snuffles nothing serious, good little actress


----------



## MollyMilo

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha......strange I should just pop in for a quick browse today.
> 
> Tia has remained very small but has got an awful lot darker now.
> This isn't a particularly good photo but will give you an idea.


Tia is still beautiful!!! :001_wub:

I am hoping a seal kitten pops up sometime this year in Norfolk/herts I'm ready


----------



## MollyMilo

Alissa they are here at last!!! :thumbup1: 
Gorgeous naughty. Looking Pair 

Love their names!!!!


----------



## Dumpling

They're gorgeous! They look like a right cheeky pair


----------



## Psygon

Alisa25 said:


> Ok so theyre out and about now - running up and down the stairs like a horde of elephants.  Had a wee and some food.  Here are a few photos:
> 
> Behold Silas (blue) and Eve (chocolate):
> 
> View attachment 134327
> 
> 
> View attachment 134328
> 
> 
> View attachment 134330
> 
> 
> View attachment 134329
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will get better pics when I can pin them down! They are running around like a gang - no chance of getting a close up! :001_huh:


Silas and Eve are gorgeous 

Look forward to seeing many more pics


----------



## Ringypie

Aww they are gorgeous! I hope they haven't been too noisy overnight though!!


----------



## Alisa25

Ringypie said:


> Aww they are gorgeous! I hope they haven't been too noisy overnight though!!


Thanks. 

And lol they were.  I didnt hear them in the night (my OH did though lol as he is a light sleeper). However i was woken up by a wet nose and whiskers on my face at 4.00... 

Then at 5 they started running up and down the stairs like maniacs.. :yikes: The amount of noise two little kittens make is astonishing! :eek6: They have two flights of stairs to play on as well - so I bet they had great fun.. 

Got cuddles from both this morning! He is more confident than her, she is still a bit nervous. I might get Feliway to help ease that. Whenever we come into the room/get up to do something they leg it under the sofa! However curiosity gets the better of them and they come out 5 mins later.  Mewoing and all.


----------



## Alisa25

korrok said:


> They are so so gorgeous! Makes me oh so broody for a blue kitten.  (My OH would have my head if he heard a whiff of that!)


Hehe blue kittens are the best! :thumbsup:


----------



## Alisa25

Aurelie said:


> Alisa25 they are wonderful! You lucky, lucky thing!


Thanks! They are wonderful indeed!


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> Alissa they are here at last!!! :thumbup1:
> Gorgeous naughty. Looking Pair
> 
> Love their names!!!!


I know yayayayay! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

I just love them so much! Very naughty! Like a gang running around the house wreaking havoc already! :eek6: :thumbsup:

Thanks!


----------



## Alisa25

Dumpling said:


> They're gorgeous! They look like a right cheeky pair





Psygon said:


> Silas and Eve are gorgeous
> 
> Look forward to seeing many more pics


I just found out how to 'multiquote' things..  Lol.

Thanks!!!  I will make it my mission to make lots of pics today!


----------



## Lunabuma

Looking forward to more pics and hearing about their antics


----------



## Alisa25

Lunabuma said:


> Looking forward to more pics and hearing about their antics


Im on it.  Gosh I only now realise how much pressure meezer owners are under from this thread for pic taking and posting. Like a bunch of meezer addicts..  Lol 

Latest hilarious from Silas: he HAS to let EVERYONE know he is going to the toilet. He climbes into the litterbox and meows so loudly as he does his business! :laugh: 'Ok im peeing everyone! PEEING RIGHT HERE RIGHT NOW! Ok im done..'  Its like a ritual. :laugh:


----------



## gorgeous

Glad your little ones are settling in well Alisa...wait until you try to change beds..or do any sort of housework for that matter when you have an inquisitive meezer or two having a little nosey!


----------



## JordanRose

Alisa25 said:


> Im on it.  Gosh I only now realise how much pressure meezer owners are under from this thread for pic taking and posting. Like a bunch of meezer addicts..  Lol
> 
> Latest hilarious from Silas: he HAS to let EVERYONE know he is going to the toilet. He climbes into the litterbox and meows so loudly as he does his business! :laugh: 'Ok im peeing everyone! PEEING RIGHT HERE RIGHT NOW! Ok im done..'  Its like a ritual. :laugh:


Spooks does this!! Not so much now, but when he was settling in he did it all the time!

'EVERYONE- I've done a poo! EVERYBODY! It smells! Clean it! SOMEONE!!'

:lol:

They sound like they're doing so well and look so beautiful- I'm very pleased for you 

My want for another cat is killing me- especially seeing all these gorgeous Meezer bubs! However, for anyone who didn't see my post the other week, I am no longer looking for a Spooks companion. I just daren't risk it with him doing so well at the moment 

Maybe one day but not in the near future, as much as I would love another puss x


----------



## Alisa25

gorgeous said:


> Glad your little ones are settling in well Alisa...wait until you try to change beds..or do any sort of housework for that matter when you have an inquisitive meezer or two having a little nosey!


Hehe! Well they were really interested in me putting food shopping away this morning.. :laugh: And rustling of bags = OMG NEW TOY!


----------



## Alisa25

JordanRose said:


> Spooks does this!! Not so much now, but when he was settling in he did it all the time!
> 
> 'EVERYONE- I've done a poo! EVERYBODY! It smells! Clean it! SOMEONE!!'
> 
> :lol:
> 
> They sound like they're doing so well and look so beautiful- I'm very pleased for you
> 
> My want for another cat is killing me- especially seeing all these gorgeous Meezer bubs! However, for anyone who didn't see my post the other week, I am no longer looking for a Spooks companion. I just daren't risk it with him doing so well at the moment
> 
> Maybe one day but not in the near future, as much as I would love another puss x


Haha! YES! Mine does the same!  So funny!  Aww thanks Jordan - and as for Spookington companion, Spooks is doing so well Im sure he will be more than ready for a friend really soon! Just keep doing what you do! 

Btw there is an intro thread with a few more pics for my two now.


----------



## Ringypie

Alisa25 said:


> Hehe! Well they were really interested in me putting food shopping away this morning.. :laugh: And rustling of bags = OMG NEW TOY!


They sound absolutely wonderful! The problem with kittens though, don't you find it really hard to DO anything as they are so entertaining!









It's bad enough with this lazy pair!

Edited to say I'm sorry they are upside down I have no idea why they came out that way round


----------



## korrok

Alisa25 said:


> Im on it.  Gosh I only now realise how much pressure meezer owners are under from this thread for pic taking and posting. Like a bunch of meezer addicts..  Lol
> 
> Latest hilarious from Silas: he HAS to let EVERYONE know he is going to the toilet. He climbes into the litterbox and meows so loudly as he does his business! :laugh: 'Ok im peeing everyone! PEEING RIGHT HERE RIGHT NOW! Ok im done..'  Its like a ritual. :laugh:


Teemo also does the litterbox announcements! I was worried a couple of times because I hoped he didn't have discomfort when peeing - but he does it for pees and poos, either before going in the box, during, after...or all 3.


----------



## oliviarussian

Ringypie said:


> They sound absolutely wonderful! The problem with kittens though, don't you find it really hard to DO anything as they are so entertaining!
> 
> View attachment 134371
> 
> 
> It's bad enough with this lazy pair!
> 
> Edited to say I'm sorry they are upside down I have no idea why they came out that way round


Awwwwwww, my two favourite boys! :001_tt1::001_tt1: Even if I did have to do a handstand to view them properly!!!!


----------



## Psygon

korrok said:


> Teemo also does the litterbox announcements! I was worried a couple of times because I hoped he didn't have discomfort when peeing - but he does it for pees and poos, either before going in the box, during, after...or all 3.


Ed is also a litter box shouter. He seems to shout the loudest when he jumps out the box shaking litter everywhere and walking away with a smug look on his face tho!


----------



## Alisa25

Erm this happens everytime i sit down on the sofa today... 

















If only they could sleep like this at night... Wishful thinking.


----------



## Ringypie

Alisa25 said:


> Erm this happens everytime i sit down on the sofa today...
> 
> View attachment 134379
> 
> 
> View attachment 134378
> 
> 
> If only they could sleep like this at night... Wishful thinking.


Ohh they really are scrummy!

Flint has found another use for Parsnip









A rather boney pillow!


----------



## Alisa25

Thanks guys! I adore them.. 

Btw question: we were playing with them and then just started going about our business - they started walking around and following and meowing like they wanted something. They had food etc. Then I sit down and both flock towards me, sit ON ME AND DEMAND CUDDLES. Silas especially - he would knead and paw and bob his head at my hand until i give him fuss! Is this normal haha? Do they basically just want cuddles? Like REALLY BAD? :eek6: 

Oh and the purrs are deafening.. :laugh:


----------



## Aurelie

Alisa25 said:


> Thanks guys! I adore them..
> 
> Btw question: we were playing with them and then just started going about our business - they started walking around and following and meowing like they wanted something. They had food etc. Then I sit down and both flock towards me, sit ON ME AND DEMAND CUDDLES. Silas especially - he would knead and paw and bob his head at my hand until i give him fuss! Is this normal haha? Do they basically just want cuddles? Like REALLY BAD? :eek6:
> 
> Oh and the purrs are deafening.. :laugh:


They sound very funny  and yes - they will bang on and on at you until you give in! If I ignore Bruno for too long (he is virtually silent so he has to rely on tripping me over) he jumps on me and climbs my clothing until the little git is sat on my shoulder. Nancy on the other hand will bawl and yip and wail until her demands are met - and if its the evening, she will sit outside the childrens bedroom doors demanding to get in - horrified that they sleep right through her swearing


----------



## Aurelie

Ringypie said:


> Ohh they really are scrummy!
> 
> Flint has found another use for Parsnip
> 
> View attachment 134380
> 
> 
> A rather boney pillow!


Hilarious, Flint looks delighted with himself


----------



## oggers86

They sound so lovely Alissa. I so can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Ringypie

Alisa25 said:


> Thanks guys! I adore them..
> 
> Btw question: we were playing with them and then just started going about our business - they started walking around and following and meowing like they wanted something. They had food etc. Then I sit down and both flock towards me, sit ON ME AND DEMAND CUDDLES. Silas especially - he would knead and paw and bob his head at my hand until i give him fuss! Is this normal haha? Do they basically just want cuddles? Like REALLY BAD? :eek6:
> 
> Oh and the purrs are deafening.. :laugh:


Purrfectly normal Siamese behaviour. They will soon have you trained 

Parsnip will stand on his back legs tapping me with his hands while purring really loud and shouting at me. This means pick me up and cuddle me I don't care if you are in the middle of making a cuppa, I have needs! After hubby and I have finished dinner and are still in the kitchen he will make it perfectly clear that we need to move into the lounge so he can have lap time.

I never realised until we got him that a cat would be capable of SO much communication!

Oh and the purrs. Yep, deafening. Didn't realise purrs could be so loud!

Welcome to the world of slavedom!


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa I feel like I've really missed out on the big home coming this weekend!! I worked and worked ( woe is me lol) 
Please meezer thread, only bring kittens home on a weekend I'm not working :lol: 
I'm so happy for you I could burst, they sound just perfect and I am loving catching up on all their antics! I want to call eve, Evie has she's is just so dainty and sweet though! 

Is it just how you imagined?


----------



## Alisa25

Aurelie said:


> They sound very funny  and yes - they will bang on and on at you until you give in! If I ignore Bruno for too long (he is virtually silent so he has to rely on tripping me over) he jumps on me and climbs my clothing until the little git is sat on my shoulder. Nancy on the other hand will bawl and yip and wail until her demands are met - and if its the evening, she will sit outside the childrens bedroom doors demanding to get in - horrified that they sleep right through her swearing


Haha! Oh no these two are very vocal lol. He has more of a raspy deep meow and meows about EVERYTHING im doing nowadays. Oh and when he is in the toilet. :rolleyes5: Her meows are a bit higher pitched and so cute! She chirrups more than meows though. :001_wub:


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> They sound so lovely Alissa. I so can't wait to get mine.


Thanks they are perfect. :001_wub: It is the most amazing thing you will ever do. Life changes with them around. 



Ringypie said:


> Purrfectly normal Siamese behaviour. They will soon have you trained
> 
> Parsnip will stand on his back legs tapping me with his hands while purring really loud and shouting at me. This means pick me up and cuddle me I don't care if you are in the middle of making a cuppa, I have needs! After hubby and I have finished dinner and are still in the kitchen he will make it perfectly clear that we need to move into the lounge so he can have lap time.
> 
> I never realised until we got him that a cat would be capable of SO much communication!
> 
> Oh and the purrs. Yep, deafening. Didn't realise purrs could be so loud!
> 
> Welcome to the world of slavedom!


HAHAHA! Exactly! The needs need to be met! They dont care how! :laugh: And yes! They are so vocal about what they want!


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> Alisa I feel like I've really missed out on the big home coming this weekend!! I worked and worked ( woe is me lol)
> Please meezer thread, only bring kittens home on a weekend I'm not working :lol:
> I'm so happy for you I could burst, they sound just perfect and I am loving catching up on all their antics! I want to call eve, Evie has she's is just so dainty and sweet though!
> 
> Is it just how you imagined?


Ah Im documenting everything on here so you dont miss it! 

Aww thanks MollyMilo!  And lol yes we call her Evie too. :001_wub: She is just so sweet. :001_wub: He is a total dude on the other hand. :ciappa:

Oh its better than I imagined! :001_wub: They are just so wonderful! :001_wub: Last night they actually slept on the bed with us till 5.30am! Progress!  Gave them brekkie - tried them with Grau - well they were not impressed.. :thumbdown:  Then the running up and down the stairs like elephants started.


----------



## greencoffeepot

Alisa25 said:


> Ah Im documenting everything on here so you dont miss it!
> 
> Aww thanks MollyMilo!  And lol yes we call her Evie too. :001_wub: She is just so sweet. :001_wub: He is a total dude on the other hand. :ciappa:
> 
> Oh its better than I imagined! :001_wub: They are just so wonderful! :001_wub: Last night they actually slept on the bed with us till 5.30am! Progress!  Gave them brekkie - tried them with Grau - well they were not impressed.. :thumbdown:  Then the running up and down the stairs like elephants started.


They sound so adorable! You are making me want some little meezers :001_wub:


----------



## Alisa25

greencoffeepot said:


> They sound so adorable! You are making me want some little meezers :001_wub:


Oh I have some more pics to post - that ought to make you want them even more!


----------



## Azriel391

Squeeeee Silas and Eve are gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub: yes please more pics ...... lots in fact please


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Oh I have some more pics to post - that ought to make you want them even more!


I'm off work today! 

Let the photos commence :001_wub:


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> I'm off work today!
> 
> Let the photos commence :001_wub:


Hehe me too! Meezer bonding week off work rocks!!! 

Btw Evie LOVES whiskas milk just like Millie! Silas ignores the stuff - and he is the fatty who eats a lot.  Must be a chocolate thing.. :ciappa:


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Hehe me too! Meezer bonding week off work rocks!!!
> 
> Btw Evie LOVES whiskas milk just like Millie! Silas ignores the stuff - and he is the fatty who eats a lot.  Must be a chocolate thing.. :ciappa:


That will fatten Evie up 

So far my fussy girl has had a mouthful of Felix sardine kitten, little drop of Whiskas and a few crunches of the siamese RC! 
The food police would arrest me


----------



## Alisa25

Photos as requested:









































:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

Enjoy! :laugh:


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Photos as requested:
> 
> View attachment 134411
> 
> 
> View attachment 134418
> 
> 
> View attachment 134419
> 
> 
> View attachment 134420
> 
> 
> View attachment 134421
> 
> 
> :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> Enjoy! :laugh:


Awww I love them all :001_wub: but the one in the pink room :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> That will fatten Evie up
> 
> So far my fussy girl has had a mouthful of Felix sardine kitten, little drop of Whiskas and a few crunches of the siamese RC!
> The food police would arrest me


Haha! Yea these two ate a tiny bit of Grau this morning and refused to have any for lunch lol! So I gave them Felix as good as it looks kitten instead - which was VERY well received.  A pouch each and now theyre zonked out on top of me. :001_wub: I have managed to get them off dry though which is a plus! 

So I might just get a suspended sentence from food police - you Mollymilo are going down however! :ciappa: Lol


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> Awww I love them all :001_wub: but the one in the pink room :001_wub::001_wub:


Yea I love that one in their room (pink was left over from previous owners lol and i havent changed it yet)


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Haha! Yea these two ate a tiny bit of Grau this morning and refused to have any for lunch lol! So I gave them Felix as good as it looks kitten instead - which was VERY well received.  A pouch each and now theyre zonked out on top of me. :001_wub: I have managed to get them off dry though which is a plus!
> 
> So I might just get a suspended sentence from food police - you Mollymilo are going down however! :ciappa: Lol


Haha, they are already bossing you about  Grau is very popular with other cats but I just can't get even a lick from mine! I try a tin every 3 months but no joy!


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> Haha, they are already bossing you about  Grau is very popular with other cats but I just can't get even a lick from mine! I try a tin every 3 months but no joy!


Yep hey are indeed.  I cant help it!  
Yea I dont know why.. However they like Bozita


----------



## cinder

Aurelie, I think that Burmese must learn how to swear in utero or something. Our two are very vocal, especially when they want something. I'm not allowed to close the bathroom door when I shower now as Tsuki loves nothing better than peeking over the side of the bath and yelling at me.


----------



## laura1982

Alisa25 said:


> Photos as requested:
> 
> View attachment 134411
> 
> 
> View attachment 134418
> 
> 
> View attachment 134419
> 
> 
> View attachment 134420
> 
> 
> View attachment 134421
> 
> 
> :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> Enjoy! :laugh:


Oh my goodness I am in love with your babies!! Just gorgeous! :001_wub:


----------



## curlywurlydee

Alisa25 said:


> Ok so theyre out and about now - running up and down the stairs like a horde of elephants.  Had a wee and some food.  Here are a few photos:
> 
> Behold Silas (blue) and Eve (chocolate):
> 
> 
> 
> I will get better pics when I can pin them down! They are running around like a gang - no chance of getting a close up! :001_huh:


They are going to be double the trouble and twice the fun!! Gorgeous babies.
Glad to hear they are settling in!

Looking forward to hearing all about their antics and watching them grow.


----------



## lymorelynn

Alisa I can't say often enough how gorgeous your babies are :001_wub::001_wub: 
Some sleepy kitties for you - just to show that Siamese aren't manic 24/7 
Oh and MiMi's ribbons from Saturday too


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Alisa I can't say often enough how gorgeous your babies are :001_wub::001_wub:
> Some sleepy kitties for you - just to show that Siamese aren't manic 24/7
> Oh and MiMi's ribbons from Saturday too
> View attachment 134430
> 
> 
> View attachment 134431
> 
> 
> View attachment 134432


Beautiful ribbons MiMi

And pasha looks nice and plump


----------



## curlywurlydee

lymorelynn said:


> Alisa I can't say often enough how gorgeous your babies are :001_wub::001_wub:
> Some sleepy kitties for you - just to show that Siamese aren't manic 24/7
> Oh and MiMi's ribbons from Saturday too
> View attachment 134430
> 
> 
> View attachment 134431
> 
> 
> View attachment 134432


Congrats to the beautiful Mimi for winning those Ribbons :thumbup1:

Is Pasha a chocolate point or a seal point??


----------



## gorgeous

Some very nice meezer pics. Keep them coming folks!


----------



## MollyMilo

Here is my Milo :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

curlywurlydee said:


> Congrats to the beautiful Mimi for winning those Ribbons :thumbup1:
> 
> Is Pasha a chocolate point or a seal point??


Pasha is chocolate point 
MiMi says thank you


----------



## MollyMilo

I just woke Millie up by shoving an ipad in her face
She wasn't impressed


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I just woke Millie up by shoving an ipad in her face
> She wasn't impressed


Ha ha that made me luff...

Blissa prefers a bit of fleecy blanket...


----------



## gorgeous

Oh gawd upside down again... sorry!!


----------



## MollyMilo

Got one :laugh:

Here is My Cross little girl who is nearly 8 months


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Ha ha that made me luff...
> 
> Blissa prefers a bit of fleecy blanket...


So cute!!!!

She's not upside down when you click on photo


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> So cute!!!!
> 
> She's not upside down when you click on photo


I really am a ludite when it comes to technology!


----------



## Aurelie

cinder said:


> Aurelie, I think that Burmese must learn how to swear in utero or something. Our two are very vocal, especially when they want something. I'm not allowed to close the bathroom door when I shower now as Tsuki loves nothing better than peeking over the side of the bath and yelling at me.


It does make me laugh - she really means it too 

Wait until Tsuki climbs up on the side of the bath to get a closer look and falls in - every cat I have owned has done this!


----------



## Alisa25

curlywurlydee said:


> They are going to be double the trouble and twice the fun!! Gorgeous babies.
> Glad to hear they are settling in!
> 
> Looking forward to hearing all about their antics and watching them grow.


Haha they are!  But they are also so cute when they do EVERYTHING together! Sleep intertwined, play fight, eat and even go to the toilet... :ciappa: Well until the one that is doing their business shouts for the other to get out. :incazzato:



lymorelynn said:


> Alisa I can't say often enough how gorgeous your babies are :001_wub::001_wub:
> Some sleepy kitties for you - just to show that Siamese aren't manic 24/7
> Oh and MiMi's ribbons from Saturday too
> View attachment 134430
> 
> 
> View attachment 134431
> 
> 
> View attachment 134432


Thanks Lynn! They are my little treasures! :001_wub: And haha funny you should say that - the pair of them have been asleep for hours now. 

Congrats Mimi! Lovely ribbons! 



MollyMilo said:


> Here is my Milo :001_wub:


:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

I just love him. :001_wub:


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> Got one :laugh:
> 
> Here is My Cross little girl who is nearly 8 months


She does not look impressed with her slave! :laugh:


----------



## MollyMilo

Evie and Silas antics remind me so much of Molly and Milo when they were 5 months. I remember Milo used to go in and cover Molly's business straight after she got out! :lol:


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> Evie and Silas antics remind me so much of Molly and Milo when they were 5 months. I remember Milo used to go in and cover Molly's business straight after she got out! :lol:


Ha really? :laugh: Well here he would go in and start doing something - she would follow and annoy him - he even got to a point of smacking her one last night! Was hilarious!  'GET OUT GIVE ME SOME PRIVACY WOMAN!' :incazzato:


----------



## Alisa25

Actually talking about toilets etc - I have a question about kittens cleaning themselves? These two dont seem to clean their bottom - so their bottoms are a bit dirty (their poops are normal) - not the most pleasant thing to have in my face when its cuddle time..  Is there any way I can 'teach' them how to do it or will they just know? Any experiences with meezer babies being 'too lazy' to clean bottoms?


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Ha really? :laugh: Well here he would go in and start doing something - she would follow and annoy him - he even got to a point of smacking her one last night! Was hilarious!  'GET OUT GIVE ME SOME PRIVACY WOMAN!' :incazzato:


Hilarious alisa!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> Hilarious alisa!! :lol: :lol:


Tell me about it!  Who needs tv with these two and their antics..


----------



## Lunabuma

Alisa25 said:


> Actually talking about toilets etc - I have a question about kittens cleaning themselves? These two dont seem to clean their bottom - so their bottoms are a bit dirty (their poops are normal) - not the most pleasant thing to have in my face when its cuddle time..  Is there any way I can 'teach' them how to do it or will they just know? Any experiences with meezer babies being 'too lazy' to clean bottoms?


A warm wet piece of kitchen roll to the nether region helps with this ... Make them a little bit wetter than they need to be :yesnod:


----------



## Mo1959

MollyMilo said:


> I just woke Millie up by shoving an ipad in her face
> She wasn't impressed


I paid good money for the app that has moving mice, etc for cats to play with. Needless to say Tia took one look at it and wasn't even remotely interested. Oh well, I think it was only £1.99 or something. Her mousey and her cat it track are still her favourite toys.


----------



## MollyMilo

Mo1959 said:


> I paid good money for the app that has moving mice, etc for cats to play with. Needless to say Tia took one look at it and wasn't even remotely interested. Oh well, I think it was only £1.99 or something. Her mousey and her cat it track are still her favourite toys.


Does she still dunk poor mousey? 

I was trying to get a photo of the very annoyed Millie :laugh: wouldn't dare let her loose on my iPad but that app sounds fun!


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> A warm wet piece of kitchen roll to the nether region helps with this ... Make them a little bit wetter than they need to be :yesnod:


Haha yes good tip, they soon get annoyed with wet bums


----------



## Lunabuma

Still squee!!! kittens with stinky bums


----------



## gorgeous

Mo1959 said:


> I paid good money for the app that has moving mice, etc for cats to play with. Needless to say Tia took one look at it and wasn't even remotely interested. Oh well, I think it was only £1.99 or something. Her mousey and her cat it track are still her favourite toys.


Blissa has that app.. d if she us in the right mood she will play with it...


----------



## oggers86

The Mogs are not really interested in toys. They will play with them for a bit but soon lose interest. I have tons of pipe cleaners that I bought and have been snubbed despite me forming them into springs.


----------



## Aurelie

Alisa25 said:


> Actually talking about toilets etc - I have a question about kittens cleaning themselves? These two dont seem to clean their bottom - so their bottoms are a bit dirty (their poops are normal) - not the most pleasant thing to have in my face when its cuddle time..  Is there any way I can 'teach' them how to do it or will they just know? Any experiences with meezer babies being 'too lazy' to clean bottoms?


Yes, I remember 'helping' Bruno a little when he was little - I have kids so there are always a few packets of wet wipes handy which I do recommend. It didn't last long


----------



## Alisa25

Lunabuma said:


> A warm wet piece of kitchen roll to the nether region helps with this ... Make them a little bit wetter than they need to be :yesnod:


Thanks! Yea I tried it this morning and it was effective.  Also they started licking themselves afterwards so hopefully they will get the message..


----------



## Alisa25

Aurelie said:


> Yes, I remember 'helping' Bruno a little when he was little - I have kids so there are always a few packets of wet wipes handy which I do recommend. It didn't last long


Ahh good I'm not the only one then..  Ah what can you do - babies...  :001_wub:


----------



## Alisa25

So the monsters have discovered the joy of window blind cords... At 11pm last night..


----------



## Mo1959

MollyMilo said:


> Does she still dunk poor mousey?
> 
> I was trying to get a photo of the very annoyed Millie :laugh: wouldn't dare let her loose on my iPad but that app sounds fun!


I think original mousey is long gone but she likes these ones from Zooplus so I bought the pack of three. She lost the first one then when I gave her a new one miraculously recovered the old one  She obviously has a secret stash somewhere I haven't found.
Great deals on cat toys at zooplus: Trixie Cat Toy Plush Mouse with Catnip


----------



## cinder

Alisa25 said:


> Ahh good I'm not the only one then..  Ah what can you do - babies...  :001_wub:


Alisa, I can fully empathise as we're having to do exactly the same at the moment. We sometimes have to give their paws a bit of a clean too. But as you said, they start cleaning themselves soon afterwards so it clearly does the trick!


----------



## Alisa25

I took a video of them playing just for you guys - anybody care to see?


----------



## laura1982

Alisa25 said:


> I took a video of them playing just for you guys - anybody care to see?


Ooooh yes please!! Just what I need to cheer me up - having a bad day


----------



## Alisa25

laura1982 said:


> Ooooh yes please!! Just what I need to cheer me up - having a bad day


Aww  Im on it..


----------



## Alisa25

A few photos from this morning


----------



## laura1982

Alisa25 said:


> A few photos from this morning
> 
> View attachment 134490
> 
> 
> View attachment 134492
> 
> 
> View attachment 134493
> 
> 
> View attachment 134494


Awwww my goodness - I want cuddles with those little beauties :001_wub:


----------



## Alisa25

IMG_0348_zps7e0c4319.mp4 Video by alisa251 | Photobucket

Dont know if that works - let me know.


----------



## oggers86

Does anyone know if it is allowed to add a small enclosure onto the front of the house?

It looks like our house move has to be postponed and we may end up not buying after all so we could end up bringing a kitten into our current house. We need to keep the kitten and the cats separated whilst unsupervised and the layout of the house means we can shut the cats downstairs to have access to the outside and the kitten upstairs. The only problem is the stairs are directly opposite the front door so allows for easy escaping!

There is a porch area surrounding the front door but is really only a roof and a wall so I was contemplating adding on an L shaped enclosure to slot in the gap to act as a porch. It would need to be 7.5 feet high, one panel measuring 3 feet wide and the door panel measuring 4.6 feet by 7.5 feet high. 

Attached a pic so you can see what I mean.


----------



## laura1982

oggers86 said:


> Does anyone know if it is allowed to add a small enclosure onto the front of the house?
> 
> It looks like our house move has to be postponed and we may end up not buying after all so we could end up bringing a kitten into our current house. We need to keep the kitten and the cats separated whilst unsupervised and the layout of the house means we can shut the cats downstairs to have access to the outside and the kitten upstairs. The only problem is the stairs are directly opposite the front door so allows for easy escaping!
> 
> There is a porch area surrounding the front door but is really only a roof and a wall so I was contemplating adding on an L shaped enclosure to slot in the gap to act as a porch. It would need to be 7.5 feet high, one panel measuring 3 feet wide and the door panel measuring 4.6 feet by 7.5 feet high.
> 
> Attached a pic so you can see what I mean.


Planning Portal - Porches

have a nose at this - I think it is a permitted development.


----------



## lymorelynn

Alisa25 said:


> IMG_0348_zps7e0c4319.mp4 Video by alisa251 | Photobucket
> 
> Dont know if that works - let me know.


Lovely video


----------



## oggers86

laura1982 said:


> Planning Portal - Porches
> 
> have a nose at this - I think it is a permitted development.


Thanks for that. Its just occurred to me that it would probably be easier to put a door at the top of the stairs but not sure if it's possible/allowed.


----------



## Ringypie

Alisa25 said:


> IMG_0348_zps7e0c4319.mp4 Video by alisa251 | Photobucket
> 
> Dont know if that works - let me know.


Awww scrummy!!! One if the things I love about Sianese is their paws are more like hands!


----------



## lymorelynn

Ringypie said:


> Awww scrummy!!! One if the things I love about Sianese is their paws are more like hands!


Pasha's nickname is Jazzy because she has jazz hands


----------



## Lunabuma

Alisa25 said:


> IMG_0348_zps7e0c4319.mp4 Video by alisa251 | Photobucket
> 
> Dont know if that works - let me know.


Ooh the little cute nutty nutters


----------



## MollyMilo

Such a cute video!!

More more more


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Does anyone know if it is allowed to add a small enclosure onto the front of the house?
> 
> It looks like our house move has to be postponed and we may end up not buying after all so we could end up bringing a kitten into our current house. We need to keep the kitten and the cats separated whilst unsupervised and the layout of the house means we can shut the cats downstairs to have access to the outside and the kitten upstairs. The only problem is the stairs are directly opposite the front door so allows for easy escaping!
> 
> There is a porch area surrounding the front door but is really only a roof and a wall so I was contemplating adding on an L shaped enclosure to slot in the gap to act as a porch. It would need to be 7.5 feet high, one panel measuring 3 feet wide and the door panel measuring 4.6 feet by 7.5 feet high.
> 
> Attached a pic so you can see what I mean.


I don't know oggers 

Let's talk more exciting stuff  have you got another breeder in mind after the other fell through?


----------



## greencoffeepot

Alisa25 said:


> IMG_0348_zps7e0c4319.mp4 Video by alisa251 | Photobucket
> 
> Dont know if that works - let me know.


Adorable! They look like so much fun


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> Such a cute video!!
> 
> More more more





Lunabuma said:


> Ooh the little cute nutty nutters





greencoffeepot said:


> Adorable! They look like so much fun


They may be very cute but are getting naughtier by the second. :blush:

Listen to this: I made a nice crumble from some alcoholic plums (I made plum gin and had lots of very potent plums left over). We were watching a movie after dinner, when suddenly I realised Silas was nowhere to be seen - last time seen going to the kitchen. Now what do you think he was doing when I went into the kitchen?! HELPING HIMSELF to some Crumble!  The little git was licking the plum sauce!!! Thanks goodness he didn't manage to have much - just a few licks I noticed after inspecting the crime scene... 

Now lying on their blankey at the bottom of the bed - butter wouldn't melt...


----------



## RubyFelicity

Alisa25 said:


> They may be very cute but are getting naughtier by the second. :blush:
> 
> Listen to this: I made a nice crumble from some alcoholic plums (I made plum gin and had lots of very potent plums left over). We were watching a movie after dinner, when suddenly I realised Silas was nowhere to be seen - last time seen going to the kitchen. Now what do you think he was doing when I went into the kitchen?! HELPING HIMSELF to some Crumble!  The little git was licking the plum sauce!!! Thanks goodness he didn't manage to have much - just a few licks I noticed after inspecting the crime scene...
> 
> Now lying on their blankey at the bottom of the bed - butter wouldn't melt...


Shocking behavior!


----------



## korrok

Alisa25 said:


> They may be very cute but are getting naughtier by the second. :blush:
> 
> Listen to this: I made a nice crumble from some alcoholic plums (I made plum gin and had lots of very potent plums left over). We were watching a movie after dinner, when suddenly I realised Silas was nowhere to be seen - last time seen going to the kitchen. Now what do you think he was doing when I went into the kitchen?! HELPING HIMSELF to some Crumble!  The little git was licking the plum sauce!!! Thanks goodness he didn't manage to have much - just a few licks I noticed after inspecting the crime scene...
> 
> Now lying on their blankey at the bottom of the bed - butter wouldn't melt...


My meezers (esp Teemo) seem to have the weirdest taste in food of any cats I've know.

*Teemo leers over my plate, tries to steal*
"YOU WON'T EAT THAT IT'S A BLOODY CARROT"
"watch me human" 
*snaffles carrot*


----------



## Alisa25

korrok said:


> My meezers (esp Teemo) seem to have the weirdest taste in food of any cats I've know.
> 
> *Teemo leers over my plate, tries to steal*
> "YOU WON'T EAT THAT IT'S A BLOODY CARROT"
> "watch me human"
> *snaffles carrot*


Hehehe! Teemo is such a cutie. We try and keep them off the table when we are eating - so they instead sit like 'people' on the chairs, doesn't stop the staring though lol. 

Yep I can relate - Evie tried to lick some of my coffee yesterday... ut:


----------



## Alisa25

Right so I have a few more videos - you have a choice of 3: cuddly babies video; Evie playing with her favourite mousie or Evie getting extremely protective over her favourite mousie. 

I dont want to post loads as I feel like im dominating the thread with my two...


----------



## oliviarussian

Alisa25 said:


> Right so I have a few more videos - you have a choice of 3: cuddly babies video; Evie playing with her favourite mousie or Evie getting extremely protective over her favourite mousie.
> 
> I dont want to post loads as I feel like im dominating the thread with my two...


ALL THREE please.... I really don't think you will have anyone complaining about Silas and Evie domination!!!!


----------



## greencoffeepot

Alisa25 said:


> Right so I have a few more videos - you have a choice of 3: cuddly babies video; Evie playing with her favourite mousie or Evie getting extremely protective over her favourite mousie.
> 
> I dont want to post loads as I feel like im dominating the thread with my two...


Well now you've told us about them I want to see all three! Need more cuteness, I'm living my dream of meezer slavedom through you as I can't have my own! :thumbup:


----------



## korrok

Alisa25 said:


> Hehehe! Teemo is such a cutie. We try and keep them off the table when we are eating - so they instead sit like 'people' on the chairs, doesn't stop the staring though lol.
> 
> Yep I can relate - Evie tried to lick some of my coffee yesterday... ut:


I have a hell of a time teaching Teemo not to sit in front of me and try to steal food. I have to concede I've always frowned at people who have pets that do this, but he's just proven impossible to break of the habit so far and I'm at a loss! He sits 2" from my plate and tries to hook stuff off with his claws, then meows at me (either yells or little pathetic "mew mew don't you looooove meeee" sounds). Tried blowing on him (he doesn't care), tried repeatedly lifting him away (he jumps back up instantly), tried scaring him with a loud noise like a bang under the table (he knows I'm doing it and doesn't care), shutting him out the room ("till next time human!"), giving him his dinner at the same time or just before (not fooling him with that one).

At least he'll never do it to guests because he runs away from other people. :w00t:


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> I don't know oggers
> 
> Let's talk more exciting stuff  have you got another breeder in mind after the other fell through?


Yes I do have something lined up but my lips are sealed for now....


----------



## Alisa25

oliviarussian said:


> ALL THREE please.... I really don't think you will have anyone complaining about Silas and Evie domination!!!!





greencoffeepot said:


> Well now you've told us about them I want to see all three! Need more cuteness, I'm living my dream of meezer slavedom through you as I can't have my own! :thumbup:


Hehe ok..   

Here is one then: 

IMG_0355_zps20422b8a.mp4 Video by alisa251 | Photobucket


----------



## Alisa25

korrok said:


> I have a hell of a time teaching Teemo not to sit in front of me and try to steal food. I have to concede I've always frowned at people who have pets that do this, but he's just proven impossible to break of the habit so far and I'm at a loss! He sits 2" from my plate and tries to hook stuff off with his claws, then meows at me (either yells or little pathetic "mew mew don't you looooove meeee" sounds). Tried blowing on him (he doesn't care), tried repeatedly lifting him away (he jumps back up instantly), tried scaring him with a loud noise like a bang under the table (he knows I'm doing it and doesn't care), shutting him out the room ("till next time human!"), giving him his dinner at the same time or just before (not fooling him with that one).
> 
> At least he'll never do it to guests because he runs away from other people. :w00t:


Haha! Well I find a firm No and a lift off the table MULTIPLE TIMES helps. I just prove to them that im more stubborn than them.. :blushing: So they instead settle for sitting on chairs. 

I also do the same with sleeping on the bed - they have a blankey at the bottom - and basically everytime they tried to come up and cuddle in our faces we would just put them back. Multiple times again.They have the whole house full of beds and trees and the sofa if they wish - but if they want to sleep with us they know there is a blankey rule. Its day 5 today and we had 4 nights with them on the bed - they jump on their spot and sleep on there now.  However - they do get cheeky in the morning and come up to say good morning.  But other than that its working.  Clever babies. :blushing:


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> Haha! Well I find a firm No and a lift off the table MULTIPLE TIMES helps. I just prove to them that im more stubborn than them.. :blushing: So they instead settle for sitting on chairs.
> 
> I also do the same with sleeping on the bed - they have a blankey at the bottom - and basically everytime they tried to come up and cuddle in our faces we would just put them back. Multiple times again.They have the whole house full of beds and trees and the sofa if they wish - but if they want to sleep with us they know there is a blankey rule. Its day 5 today and we had 4 nights with them on the bed - they jump on their spot and sleep on there now.  However - they do get cheeky in the morning and come up to say good morning.  But other than that its working.  Clever babies. :blushing:


I am hoping to actively encourage my kitten to cuddle :blushing:

I used to get snuggles from my old cat and I miss it although there was just me in a single bed, this time there is a husband who fidgets a lot..

Elsa will only sleep on the bed if there is one of us in it not two as there is less chance of her getting kicked.


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> I am hoping to actively encourage my kitten to cuddle :blushing:
> 
> I used to get snuggles from my old cat and I miss it although there was just me in a single bed, this time there is a husband who fidgets a lot..
> 
> Elsa will only sleep on the bed if there is one of us in it not two as there is less chance of her getting kicked.


Lol well I would like to cuddle 24/7 too but my OH doesnt share my enthusiasm - he doesnt want the kitties near pillows etc. Which is fair enough to be honest, as I have already converted most of the house into kittie playground..


----------



## Alisa25

IMG_0358_zpsac15bb38.mp4 Video by alisa251 | Photobucket

Evie playing with mousie..


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> Lol well I would like to cuddle 24/7 too but my OH doesnt share my enthusiasm - he doesnt want the kitties near pillows etc. Which is fair enough to be honest, as I have already converted most of the house into kittie playground..


Haha mine is the opposite, he is not a fan of all the cat stuff but would quite happily have a cat on his pillow.


----------



## laura1982

Alisa25 said:


> IMG_0358_zpsac15bb38.mp4 Video by alisa251 | Photobucket
> 
> Evie playing with mousie..


Awww she is just so tiny and cute


----------



## Ringypie

Alisa25 said:


> IMG_0358_zpsac15bb38.mp4 Video by alisa251 | Photobucket
> 
> Evie playing with mousie..


This is worth a SQUEEEE! She really is adorable. I love how part way through she pauses and looks up at you like she's saying 'I'm having us much fun!'


----------



## Ringypie

oggers86 said:


> I am hoping to actively encourage my kitten to cuddle :blushing:
> 
> I used to get snuggles from my old cat and I miss it although there was just me in a single bed, this time there is a husband who fidgets a lot..
> 
> Elsa will only sleep on the bed if there is one of us in it not two as there is less chance of her getting kicked.


Isn't snuggle a standard setting preprogrammed into Siamese?! Parsnip loves them and right from being a kitten has actively demanded them


----------



## greencoffeepot

Alisa25 said:


> IMG_0358_zpsac15bb38.mp4 Video by alisa251 | Photobucket
> 
> Evie playing with mousie..


So cute, and love the sleepy one too, quite a contrast between the two modes!


----------



## oggers86

Ringypie said:


> Isn't snuggle a standard setting preprogrammed into Siamese?! Parsnip loves them and right from being a kitten has actively demanded them


I certainly hope so!


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> Haha mine is the opposite, he is not a fan of all the cat stuff but would quite happily have a cat on his pillow.


hehe yea mine is ok with the cat stuff, but there is a limit.. 



laura1982 said:


> Awww she is just so tiny and cute





Ringypie said:


> This is worth a SQUEEEE! She really is adorable. I love how part way through she pauses and looks up at you like she's saying 'I'm having us much fun!'


She is a real cutie!  And her chirps are even cuter. 



greencoffeepot said:


> So cute, and love the sleepy one too, quite a contrast between the two modes!


Haha oh yea - they are currently on my chest sleeping. :001_wub: They are just so loving!  Probably doubly so cos they had some leftover roast chicken..


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Yes I do have something lined up but my lips are sealed for now....


Oooh no that's no fun, pm me


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Haha! Well I find a firm No and a lift off the table MULTIPLE TIMES helps. I just prove to them that im more stubborn than them.. :blushing: So they instead settle for sitting on chairs.
> 
> I also do the same with sleeping on the bed - they have a blankey at the bottom - and basically everytime they tried to come up and cuddle in our faces we would just put them back. Multiple times again.They have the whole house full of beds and trees and the sofa if they wish - but if they want to sleep with us they know there is a blankey rule. Its day 5 today and we had 4 nights with them on the bed - they jump on their spot and sleep on there now.  However - they do get cheeky in the morning and come up to say good morning.  But other than that its working.  Clever babies. :blushing:


Gosh I'm very impressed with that  clever meezers!

I woke up this am Milo under the covers curled up behind my knees, Millie asleep on my side


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa grr yesterday I was at work you posted 3 videos and photos, today I'm home expecting the same AND nothing!!


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> Alisa grr yesterday I was at work you posted 3 videos and photos, today I'm home expecting the same AND nothing!!


Haha!  OK OK! Jeez!

Here you go:









Silas isnt feeling too good today - he has been vomiting a bit..  Well he is ok in himself - running like a loon in the mornig etc but started vomiting after breakfast (grau again but different flavour). And his tummy is rumbling (just like ours does when we have a tummy upset).  Poor baby.  Im going to make him some home made chicken stock to keep him hydrated and soothe tummy. 

Evie however just burped in my face.


----------



## Alisa25

IMG_0359_zps08a75af6.mp4 Video by alisa251 | Photobucket

Video of Evie being overprotective with her mousie. She has the cutest little growl!  He does the same for Da Bird.


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Haha!  OK OK! Jeez!
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 134634
> 
> 
> Silas isnt feeling too good today - he has been vomiting a bit..  Well he is ok in himself - running like a loon in the mornig etc but started vomiting after breakfast (grau again but different flavour). And his tummy is rumbling (just like ours does when we have a tummy upset).  Poor baby.  Im going to make him some home made chicken stock to keep him hydrated and soothe tummy.
> 
> Evie however just burped in my face.


That photo is the best so far!! Omg :001_wub: :001_wub:

Aww Poor Silas, hope he feels better soon!


----------



## laura1982

Hope Silas feels better soon!! That pic is just so gorgeous - little snuggle bunnies


----------



## gorgeous

Gorgeous pic Alisa. I do hope the handsome Silas is better soon. X


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> That photo is the best so far!! Omg :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> Aww Poor Silas, hope he feels better soon!


Yea they are so sweet together! :001_wub: Yea well he seems ok in himself, I just feel so guilty - I think that grau flavour irritated his stomach or didnt agree with him at all.. :frown:



laura1982 said:


> Hope Silas feels better soon!! That pic is just so gorgeous - little snuggle bunnies





gorgeous said:


> Gorgeous pic Alisa. I do hope the handsome Silas is better soon. X


Thanks guys! He is currently asleep and sighing so sweetly. Ah its a hard life... 

I have another video of them playing with a pencil.  I will upload it later. Buy them lots of toys and what do they find amusing? - A pencil. :confused1:


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Yea they are so sweet together! :001_wub: Yea well he seems ok in himself, I just feel so guilty - I think that grau flavour irritated his stomach or didnt agree with him at all.. :frown:
> 
> Thanks guys! He is currently asleep and sighing so sweetly. Ah its a hard life...
> 
> I have another video of them playing with a pencil.  I will upload it later. Buy them lots of toys and what do they find amusing? - A pencil. :confused1:


Haha can't wait to see that!

I found Millie playing with my toothbrush the other day


----------



## lymorelynn

Hope Silas's tummy is better soon Alisa - he may have eaten too quickly or may just find the grau a little rich.
He and Evie do look so sweet together and I love the way she is keeping mousie to herself 
Mine play with strange things too - Mai Tai loves to steal straws and MiMi has just discovered my husband's ear plugs  I caught her trying to steal a necklace off my dressing table the other day too


----------



## Alisa25

Here are a few more pics:

Cuddle after a long play session with Da Bird. 









The best toy EVER - an IKEA laundry hamper - you can climb in it! Look mum Im inside!









Evie: 'Hmmm should I ambush my brother in this thing?'









Evie: 'YES! ATTACK!'


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> Haha can't wait to see that!
> 
> I found Millie playing with my toothbrush the other day


Hehe!  I can imagine the little munchkin playing with it! 'Oh my god its a stick AND its furry!'  lol



lymorelynn said:


> Hope Silas's tummy is better soon Alisa - he may have eaten too quickly or may just find the grau a little rich.
> He and Evie do look so sweet together and I love the way she is keeping mousie to herself
> Mine play with strange things too - Mai Tai loves to steal straws and MiMi has just discovered my husband's ear plugs  I caught her trying to steal a necklace off my dressing table the other day too


Aww thanks Lynn! Yea well they have both been asleep for most of the day today. So hopefully a long rest will help.  Hehe they are really cute together. 

And haha! All the mundane things they find extremely fascinating! You give them a Catit circuit and I get a look of 'Erm mum you look silly playing with that. So we will just watch you and just pretend we dont know you'..


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Love that attack pic....:thumbup:


----------



## korrok

Alisa25 said:


> IMG_0359_zps08a75af6.mp4 Video by alisa251 | Photobucket
> 
> Video of Evie being overprotective with her mousie. She has the cutest little growl!  He does the same for Da Bird.


Haha mine do that growl too with their toys! 

I hope Silas is feeling better soon!


----------



## curlywurlydee

Alisa, Im loving all your Kitty photo and video updates!

they are so cute together, you must be having lots of fun with them.

I hope little Silas is feeling better.


----------



## curlywurlydee

3 Weeks until Our little Herbie joins us :thumbup:


----------



## gorgeous

Herbie is just gorgeous! X


----------



## MollyMilo

curlywurlydee said:


> 3 Weeks until Our little Herbie joins us :thumbup:


Such a cheeky little face!! I can't wait for him to join us :thumbup:


----------



## Alisa25

korrok said:


> Haha mine do that growl too with their toys!
> 
> I hope Silas is feeling better soon!


Haha yep - its so funny! MY MOUSIE!  However if I try and take it they dont growl at all! Theyre so good like that. :001_wub:



curlywurlydee said:


> Alisa, Im loving all your Kitty photo and video updates!
> 
> they are so cute together, you must be having lots of fun with them.
> 
> I hope little Silas is feeling better.


Lol good - maybe it will make your wait more bearable! :biggrin: Oh I am.. Back to work on Tuesday though.. :frown2:

And Silas is feeling much better - eating like a piggie and no vomit! :thumbup1: Oh and of course charging around the house like a mad thing. Why go up and down the stairs like a normal thing - step by step?! Lets CHARGE and LEAP like LIONS!


----------



## Alisa25

curlywurlydee said:


> 3 Weeks until Our little Herbie joins us :thumbup:


Awww I just love Herbie! And the name suits him so well! :001_wub: And those big pawsies! :001_wub: He looks like such a character - he is going to be so naughty! :thumbup1:


----------



## Alisa25

IMG_0347_zps7a07b58a.mp4 Video by alisa251 | Photobucket

The pencil video as promised.  Excuse Silas' fat pouch.  You can really see it in this video!


----------



## Alisa25

Oh my goodness - Evie likes Greys Anatomy! She has been WATCHING it with me for 20 mins now!  

Silas is however asleep in my jumper sleeve...


----------



## JillyJam

Here are our two...Padme and Nyota


----------



## Alisa25

JillyJam said:


> Here are our two...Padme and Nyota


Love them! Such pretty ladies! Love the names too! Senator Amidala and Lieutenant Ohura by any chance? 

Welcome to the Petforums and the most awesome Meezer thread! We are all obsessed here! :scared: :lol: Which leads me to - got any more photos of your gorgeous kitties?


----------



## curlywurlydee

gorgeous said:


> Herbie is just gorgeous! X





MollyMilo said:


> Such a cheeky little face!! I can't wait for him to join us :thumbup:





Alisa25 said:


> Awww I just love Herbie! And the name suits him so well! :001_wub: And those big pawsies! :001_wub: He looks like such a character - he is going to be so naughty! :thumbup1:


Thank you all! Herbie is a character and already giving everyone the run around at his breeders house, He is going to be so much fun and will hopefully get our Draco off his backside a bit more! :thumbup1:


----------



## curlywurlydee

JillyJam said:


> Here are our two...Padme and Nyota


Welcome to the Meezer club!! 

Padme and Nyota are gorgeous, and their names are pretty cool!

Are they both Seal Tabby Points? and i agree with Alisa that we need to see more pics of them!!:thumbup1:


----------



## lymorelynn

Welcome to you and your gorgeous babies JillyJam


----------



## gorgeous

This thread just gets better and better with more and more gorgeous meezers joining us! Might need to have a glass of vino later to celebrate this wonderful meezers time!  x


----------



## JillyJam

Alisa25 said:


> Senator Amidala and Lieutenant Ohura by any chance?


Awww thanks guys :blush:

Yes, my fiance and i chose the names as I'm a big sci-fi fan and my better half actually suggested these names - they're quite unusual I think and suit them well 

LOL at "Meezer" - took me a minute to work it out!



curlywurlydee said:


> Are they both Seal Tabby Points?


Nyota is a Caramel tabby point. She has a kink in the tail that we think makes her kind of special/unusual nowadays - and the legend of how they got the kink is kinda cool! She's the chatty one with a huge personality- never shuts up!









Padme is a Chocolate tabby point - she's quieter but is starting to find her voice as well - they're step sisters and were raised together so get on very well...and of course we both love them to bits!


----------



## rose

Gorgeous kitties!! Here is my choc tabby Monty and half siamese red point Billy !


----------



## rose

And another......


----------



## Alisa25

JillyJam said:


> Awww thanks guys :blush:
> 
> Yes, my fiance and i chose the names as I'm a big sci-fi fan and my better half actually suggested these names - they're quite unusual I think and suit them well
> 
> LOL at "Meezer" - took me a minute to work it out!
> 
> Nyota is a Caramel tabby point. She has a kink in the tail that we think makes her kind of special/unusual nowadays - and the legend of how they got the kink is kinda cool! She's the chatty one with a huge personality- never shuts up!
> 
> View attachment 134729
> 
> 
> Padme is a Chocolate tabby point - she's quieter but is starting to find her voice as well - they're step sisters and were raised together so get on very well...and of course we both love them to bits!
> 
> View attachment 134730
> 
> 
> View attachment 134728


Hehe they are great names. :thumbup1: They are so beautiful! Love the cuddles pic! :biggrin: Awww how can you NOT love them to bits? :001_wub:

How long have you had them? How old are they?


----------



## Alisa25

rose said:


> Gorgeous kitties!! Here is my choc tabby Monty and half siamese red point Billy !


Such cuties! Whats billy's other 'half'?


----------



## Psygon

JillyJam said:


> Awww thanks guys :blush:
> 
> Yes, my fiance and i chose the names as I'm a big sci-fi fan and my better half actually suggested these names - they're quite unusual I think and suit them well
> 
> LOL at "Meezer" - took me a minute to work it out!
> 
> Nyota is a Caramel tabby point. She has a kink in the tail that we think makes her kind of special/unusual nowadays - and the legend of how they got the kink is kinda cool! She's the chatty one with a huge personality- never shuts up!
> 
> View attachment 134729
> 
> 
> Padme is a Chocolate tabby point - she's quieter but is starting to find her voice as well - they're step sisters and were raised together so get on very well...and of course we both love them to bits!
> 
> View attachment 134730
> 
> 
> View attachment 134728


Welcome JillyJam! Your kitties are gorgeous! :001_wub: :001_wub:

We just don't see enough tabbies (for my liking) so the more pics you can post the better


----------



## Psygon

rose said:


> Gorgeous kitties!! Here is my choc tabby Monty and half siamese red point Billy !


Monty is lovely, such a sweet face  :001_wub:

All these tabby Siamese ... really making me think we need to add a Siamese to the mix...


----------



## oggers86

These tabbies are really growing on me. Good job really...


----------



## rose

Alisa25 said:


> Such cuties! Whats billy's other 'half'?


His dad was a seal point siamese, his mum a tortoiseshell Devon Rex. He is the nicest cat I have ever known! He had an identical brother called Freddie who was lost to the road :-( Gino (red point birman ) and Monty are his new friends x


----------



## Alisa25

Psygon said:


> Monty is lovely, such a sweet face  :001_wub:
> 
> All these tabby Siamese ... really making me think we need to add a Siamese to the mix...


Its like the universe is trying to tell you something... :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## rose

Aah!! X.  X


----------



## gorgeous

rose said:


> Aah!! X. X





oggers86 said:


> These tabbies are really growing on me. Good job really...


Come on Oggers...spill the beans dont keep us in suspenders....have you reserved a tabby point meezer ?


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Come on Oggers...spill the beans dont keep us in suspenders....have you reserved a tabby point meezer ?


No kittens have been reserved as yet.


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> No kittens have been reserved as yet.


Are you visiting this weekend perhaps...with a plan to reserve if a kitty chooses you?!


----------



## Psygon

rose said:


> Aah!! X. X


Sooo cute


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Are you visiting this weekend perhaps...with a plan to reserve if a kitty chooses you?!


There is one tabby point boy available and I have a visit booked 3 weeks tomorrow which is an age away!!

By the sounds of it he is absolutely lovely, his breeder is lovely so providing he likes me I suspect we will end up reserving him.


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> There is one tabby point boy available and I have a visit booked 3 weeks tomorrow which is an age away!!
> 
> By the sounds of it he is absolutely lovely, his breeder is lovely so providing he likes me I suspect we will end up reserving him.


Oooh err Missus...how exciting is that!!??

Pm me breeder details please..lol...and and pics btw?:thumbup1:


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Oooh err Missus...how exciting is that!!??
> 
> Pm me breeder details please..lol...and and pics btw?:thumbup1:


It is very exciting! We originally wanted to wait until we were settled in the new house but there is a possibility that we might not be moving or if we do there are no firm dates (bit of a sore point with us) so I think it is probably best that we get a kitten now as opposed to waiting for a house move that may not happen for a long time as we cant find a house that matches the one we are trying to buy 

Will PM you now


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> It is very exciting! We originally wanted to wait until we were settled in the new house but there is a possibility that we might not be moving or if we do there are no firm dates (bit of a sore point with us) so I think it is probably best that we get a kitten now as opposed to waiting for a house move that may not happen for a long time as we cant find a house that matches the one we are trying to buy
> 
> Will PM you now


Oh my god oggers how exciting!   

PM me too please!  Im nosey..


----------



## lymorelynn

I know already   I'm sure he will adore you oggers :thumbup1:


----------



## Alisa25

Awww how lovely that we have so many meezers on this thread - especially so many new babies! (mine included  ) I agree with Gorgeous - its a lovely thing!


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> I know already   I'm sure he will adore you oggers :thumbup1:


I know too! I can tell you I was on excitement overload when I went to the breeders website and saw Millie's dad name all over the place!! He's sired the queens and so this kitten will be Millie's nephew!


----------



## MollyMilo

JillyJam said:


> Here are our two...Padme and Nyota


Welcome jillyjam!

Your girls are stunning!!

Yeah for tabbies!!


----------



## gorgeous

Gosh talk about keep it in the family..this thread will soon become Siamese Reunited!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Gosh talk about keep it in the family..this thread will soon become Siamese Reunited!


I'm sure we are all connected somewhere 

Millie's dad is an older boy, about 9yrs now. I think he must have been a quite active stud at one point!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I'm sure we are all connected somewhere
> 
> Millie's dad is an older boy, about 9yrs now. I think he must have been a quite active stud at one point!


I will have to dig out Blissa's certificate ...and share her fathers details..just incase some of her relatives are on here!


----------



## Psygon

MollyMilo said:


> I'm sure we are all connected somewhere
> 
> Millie's dad is an older boy, about 9yrs now. I think he must have been a quite active stud at one point!


I'm pleased other people check out family trees to work out if their cats are related to other cats...

My mum used to breed Burmese cats... I've traced Ed and Darcy's family trees way way way back to find they are just about related to some of my mums cats 

Given Ed and Darcy have Siamese in their pedigree too maybe I should start tracing that lineage too!


----------



## lymorelynn

I had a choice of studs where I took Pasha and one of them was related to the very first Siamese that I had back in the 1970s! Chose the other boy but it was amazing to find that out. The stud owner could tell me all about the lines in my boy's pedigree too as she has been breeding for a long time :thumbup1:
All three of my girls have some shared ancestry :thumbup1: I find it fascinating looking up their family trees


----------



## Psygon

lymorelynn said:


> All three of my girls have some shared ancestry :thumbup1: I find it fascinating looking up their family trees


That is very cool, and yes - I find exploring our cats family trees really interesting  Some of the pedigree names people give their cats are great


----------



## MollyMilo

Psygon said:


> I'm pleased other people check out family trees to work out if their cats are related to other cats...
> 
> My mum used to breed Burmese cats... I've traced Ed and Darcy's family trees way way way back to find they are just about related to some of my mums cats
> 
> Given Ed and Darcy have Siamese in their pedigree too maybe I should start tracing that lineage too!


I love looking at pedigrees and seeing who's related to who  pawpeds


----------



## JordanRose

Ah, so much Meezer goodness to catch up on! Alisa, I love your two especially- sound like such typical Siamese! :lol:

Their characters are just the best!!  Now, would you like some Spooky photos?

Here he was yesterday, basking in the sunshine. He much prefers sitting in it through the window


----------



## curlywurlydee

JillyJam said:


> Awww thanks guys :blush:
> 
> Yes, my fiance and i chose the names as I'm a big sci-fi fan and my better half actually suggested these names - they're quite unusual I think and suit them well
> 
> LOL at "Meezer" - took me a minute to work it out!
> 
> Nyota is a Caramel tabby point. She has a kink in the tail that we think makes her kind of special/unusual nowadays - and the legend of how they got the kink is kinda cool! She's the chatty one with a huge personality- never shuts up!
> 
> View attachment 134729
> 
> 
> Padme is a Chocolate tabby point - she's quieter but is starting to find her voice as well - they're step sisters and were raised together so get on very well...and of course we both love them to bits!
> 
> View attachment 134730
> 
> 
> View attachment 134728


They are both goregous! you are lucky. My Draco was born with a kink in his tail, it was bent 90 degrees right in the middle. It has straighted out alot, but you can still see a light bend in it, and as you say it does make them extra special. He is also extremely chatty, loud, noisy and always has something to say 
Heres a pic of him, and you can just see the kink in his tail


----------



## curlywurlydee

rose said:


> Aah!! X. X


Rose, your kitties are just gorgeous! and i love the photo of them cuddling up on the sofa!
:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## curlywurlydee

JordanRose said:


> Ah, so much Meezer goodness to catch up on! Alisa, I love your two especially- sound like such typical Siamese! :lol:
> 
> Their characters are just the best!!  Now, would you like some Spooky photos?
> 
> Here he was yesterday, basking in the sunshine. He much prefers sitting in it through the window


Spooks is so handsome and photogenic i hope my Herbie grows up to be just as good looking!! :thumbup:


----------



## curlywurlydee

I just posted a few pics of my two in the photo gallery so thought i would share them here to x








[/URL]
Draco by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]
Draco. Cinnamon tabby point Siamese cat. by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/URL]
Tabby point siamese cat by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/URL]
Bella Tonkinese by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/URL]
Bella Tonkinese by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/URL]
Bella and Draco by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## lymorelynn

Lovely photos Curlywurly :001_wub:


----------



## Psygon

Draco is lovely  Love seeing pics of him with Bella, gorgeous pair of cats 

:001_wub:


----------



## Dumpling

Lovely photos of lovely cats Curlywurlydee, I love the one of them curled up together 

I really like their collars too! Do you mind me asking where you got them from?

Spooks is so gorgeous JordanRose, I wish Hector would keep still enough for me to get some nice photos, in all mine he's either sleeping or blurry!


----------



## Dumpling

Snug as a bug


----------



## curlywurlydee

Dumpling said:


> Lovely photos of lovely cats Curlywurlydee, I love the one of them curled up together
> 
> I really like their collars too! Do you mind me asking where you got them from?
> 
> Spooks is so gorgeous JordanRose, I wish Hector would keep still enough for me to get some nice photos, in all mine he's either sleeping or blurry!


Thank you! The collars were from ebay, i just searched for leather cat collars.

the pink one is from this seller Designer Leather Cat Collar (1 collar) - Free Postage | eBay

and blue one is from this seller Cat Collar Red Leather with Bling Buckle, Safety Elastic and Bell | eBay


----------



## Alisa25

JordanRose said:


> Ah, so much Meezer goodness to catch up on! Alisa, I love your two especially- sound like such typical Siamese! :lol:
> 
> Their characters are just the best!!  Now, would you like some Spooky photos?
> 
> Here he was yesterday, basking in the sunshine. He much prefers sitting in it through the window


Thanks Jordan! Haven't heard from you for so long! Spooks is looking as elegant as ever! 



curlywurlydee said:


> They are both goregous! you are lucky. My Draco was born with a kink in his tail, it was bent 90 degrees right in the middle. It has straighted out alot, but you can still see a light bend in it, and as you say it does make them extra special. He is also extremely chatty, loud, noisy and always has something to say
> Heres a pic of him, and you can just see the kink in his tail





curlywurlydee said:


> I just posted a few pics of my two in the photo gallery so thought i would share them here to x
> ]


Lovely pictures of your two! I love Dracos colouring! Beautiful! Him and Herbie are going to be a menace around the house I bet!  Yay!


----------



## Alisa25

Silas says GOOD MORNING MEEZER THREAD!


----------



## MollyMilo

curlywurlydee said:


> I just posted a few pics of my two in the photo gallery so thought i would share them here to x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> Draco by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> Draco. Cinnamon tabby point Siamese cat. by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> Tabby point siamese cat by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> Bella Tonkinese by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> Bella Tonkinese by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> Bella and Draco by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]


Gorgeous curly!! I can't wait to see Herbie posing in the middle :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

I've been away this weekend and when I returned the meezers were not best pleased with me!! We've since had cuddles, I think I'm forgiven


----------



## laura1982

Draco and Bella are just so gorgeous  looking forward to seeing the new addition snuggled up with them!


----------



## Cookieandme

I transported a female Siamese down the motorway yesterday, she was in a very sorry state as the people I collected her from had bathed her but not soon enough to get her dry 

She had the most awful "wind" and she did end up soiling the vet bed I had in the carrier. She was in such a state when she arrived at RPR she was taken to the vets and put on a drip, poor thing had a very runny bottom. 

With a lot of TLC I hope she soon looks like Spooks and the other boys and girls in this thread.


----------



## moggiemum

omg best wishes for her


----------



## MollyMilo

Cookieandme said:


> I transported a female Siamese down the motorway yesterday, she was in a very sorry state as the people I collected her from had bathed her but not soon enough to get her dry
> 
> She had the most awful "wind" and she did end up soiling the vet bed I had in the carrier. She was in such a state when she arrived at RPR she was taken to the vets and put on a drip, poor thing had a very runny bottom.
> 
> With a lot of TLC I hope she soon looks like Spooks and the other boys and girls in this thread.


Oh poor little lady  please keep us updated cookieandme


----------



## Lunabuma

Ziggy is having an extremely shouty night. He was out all morning and mid day in the sunshine and then slept all afternoon and has just come back to life. I've had to bring him in because I could hear him through the double glazed patio doors but couldn't see him . He's now jogging around the sofa making chewbacca noises followed by a huge shout the little booger. Purrs like crazy when we pick him up and is looking very happy with himself. Trying to tire him out again now with a laser pointer. My Luna is being her quiet princess self


----------



## JordanRose

Cookieandme said:


> I transported a female Siamese down the motorway yesterday, she was in a very sorry state as the people I collected her from had bathed her but not soon enough to get her dry
> 
> She had the most awful "wind" and she did end up soiling the vet bed I had in the carrier. She was in such a state when she arrived at RPR she was taken to the vets and put on a drip, poor thing had a very runny bottom.
> 
> With a lot of TLC I hope she soon looks like Spooks and the other boys and girls in this thread.


Poor little girl  Fingers crossed for her x

Spooky's had a bad day today, anxiety wise  I've been at the SAA advising at the rabbit care day and he's been very unsettled, apparently. Kept running round wailing and waiting near the door.

He makes me feel awful sometimes!


----------



## Aurelie

Little triumph for our household this evening, Betsy and Bruno sharing my lap with no fuss at all - definitely a first for us


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> Poor little girl  Fingers crossed for her x
> 
> Spooky's had a bad day today, anxiety wise  I've been at the SAA advising at the rabbit care day and he's been very unsettled, apparently. Kept running round wailing and waiting near the door.
> 
> He makes me feel awful sometimes!


Poor old Spooks, was he very relieved to see you JR?


----------



## Dumpling

Cookieandme said:


> I transported a female Siamese down the motorway yesterday, she was in a very sorry state as the people I collected her from had bathed her but not soon enough to get her dry
> 
> She had the most awful "wind" and she did end up soiling the vet bed I had in the carrier. She was in such a state when she arrived at RPR she was taken to the vets and put on a drip, poor thing had a very runny bottom.
> 
> With a lot of TLC I hope she soon looks like Spooks and the other boys and girls in this thread.


Poor girl  fingers crossed she starts to feel better soon


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Little triumph for our household this evening, Betsy and Bruno sharing my lap with no fuss at all - definitely a first for us


Aww that's fantastic Aurelie! :thumbup1: 
Look how big Betsy is getting  or is Bruno a little man?


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Poor little girl  Fingers crossed for her x
> 
> Spooky's had a bad day today, anxiety wise  I've been at the SAA advising at the rabbit care day and he's been very unsettled, apparently. Kept running round wailing and waiting near the door.
> 
> He makes me feel awful sometimes!


poor spooks, heknew it was weekend and wanted his mum. Bless him xx


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Aww that's fantastic Aurelie! :thumbup1:
> Look how big Betsy is getting  or is Bruno a little man?


She is definately growing! Bruno is still weeny really - he is currently a touch smaller than Nancy - he is showing at the end of the month so we'll see if he really is a tiddler


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> She is definately growing! Bruno is still weeny really - he is currently a touch smaller than Nancy - he is showing at the end of the month so we'll see if he really is a tiddler


Can't wait to see how he does in the adult tinfoil! :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

MollyMilo said:


> Can't wait to see how he does in the adult tinfoil! :001_wub:


I didn't mean to type tinfoil, that's suppose to be ring!! :lol:


----------



## moggiemum

so funny mm where you thinking about roast chicken? , omg if i were to leave in all my misteaks < theres one lol


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Can't wait to see how he does in the adult tinfoil! :001_wub:


I did wonder!!


----------



## oliviarussian

MollyMilo said:


> Can't wait to see how he does in the adult tinfoil! :001_wub:












:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## MollyMilo

oliviarussian said:


> :blink::blink::blink:


:lol: :lol:

Blame predictive text and me not noticing!

Bruno would still look fantastic in tinfoil


----------



## Alisa25

So babies have been to the vets for a check up today - both healthy and were so naughty in there! The vet didnt know how to get them to sit still for even a second!  

Was going to ask about meezer weights - what would a male and a female 6 month (well 5.5 month) old weight be?  Silas is 2.85 and Evie is 2.05kg.  The vet said they are good weights.  But Im just wondering siamese wise what they should be. 

Also - booked them both in for neutering on friday. :001_unsure: Poor Silas is losing his cute pom poms this week... :001_unsure:


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> So babies have been to the vets for a check up today - both healthy and were so naughty in there! The vet didnt know how to get them to sit still for even a second!
> 
> Was going to ask about meezer weights - what would a male and a female 6 month (well 5.5 month) old weight be?  Silas is 2.85 and Evie is 2.05kg.  The vet said they are good weights.  But Im just wondering siamese wise what they should be.
> 
> Also - booked them both in for neutering on friday. :001_unsure: Poor Silas is losing his cute pom poms this week... :001_unsure:


I'd personally wait until Evie is a tiny bit bigger as she's only just over 2kg but Silas is a nice big boy  
We will hold your hand xx


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> So babies have been to the vets for a check up today - both healthy and were so naughty in there! The vet didnt know how to get them to sit still for even a second!
> 
> Was going to ask about meezer weights - what would a male and a female 6 month (well 5.5 month) old weight be?  Silas is 2.85 and Evie is 2.05kg.  The vet said they are good weights.  But Im just wondering siamese wise what they should be.
> 
> Also - booked them both in for neutering on friday. :001_unsure: Poor Silas is losing his cute pom poms this week... :001_unsure:


I've just looked at an old email update to my breeder, and Milo went for a pre neutering check and was 2.1 at 5 months

He's now about 5kg! How big will Silas be at 2yrs if he's already 2.85!


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> I'd personally wait until Evie is a tiny bit bigger as she's only just over 2kg but Silas is a nice big boy
> We will hold your hand xx


Oh really? The vet seemed ok with her being neutered though?  Is it ok if she is?! 

And hehe please do - Im really scared for them!  They're just so fragile! Well it seems to me..


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> I've just looked at an old email update to my breeder, and Milo went for a pre neutering check and was 2.1 at 5 months
> 
> He's now about 5kg! How big will Silas be at 2yrs if he's already 2.85!


Oh my goodness!    He is going to be a right porker!  Lol.  More to cuddle!


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Oh really? The vet seemed ok with her being neutered though?  Is it ok if she is?!
> 
> And hehe please do - Im really scared for them!  They're just so fragile! Well it seems to me..


If your vet is happy and you are then go ahead 

Milo goes for his booster on Friday, I finally get to see what the big lump weighs


----------



## JordanRose

Aurelie said:


> Poor old Spooks, was he very relieved to see you JR?





MollyMilo said:


> poor spooks, heknew it was weekend and wanted his mum. Bless him xx


He's a bit of a state isn't he, bless him!

When I got home it was like I'd been away for weeks! Poor soul!


----------



## MollyMilo

With all this excitement of silas and Evie, I nearly forgot about pasha!!  how is our little queen doing Lynn? Her time is near? Photo?


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> With all this excitement of silas and Evie, I nearly forgot about pasha!!  how is our little queen doing Lynn? Her time is near? Photo?


She's fine - kittens are due Thursday. No photos as she's always asleep


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> She's fine - kittens are due Thursday. No photos as she's always asleep


Aww fingers crossed for the gorgeous girl

Millie's mum is due this week too


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> If your vet is happy and you are then go ahead
> 
> Milo goes for his booster on Friday, I finally get to see what the big lump weighs


Hehe does he look 'chubby' to you?  Has he got a fat pad?


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> With all this excitement of silas and Evie, I nearly forgot about pasha!!  how is our little queen doing Lynn? Her time is near? Photo?


Sorry!


----------



## lymorelynn

Alisa25 said:


> Sorry!


We're keeping very quiet here until everything is over  
Silas and Evie are great - good luck to them at the vet's on Friday :thumbup1:


----------



## Alisa25

lymorelynn said:


> We're keeping very quiet here until everything is over
> Silas and Evie are great - good luck to them at the vet's on Friday :thumbup1:


Aww thanks Lynn! 

Good luck to Pasha! Let us know how she gets on.


----------



## lymorelynn

For all of you concerned about Pasha I took a few photos this morning 
Also a couple of the other two as well 



screen capture tool


free jpeg images


screenshot windows 8


free photo hosting


screen capture program


images


screenshot studio


----------



## MichaelWT

This is Leeloo and Dallas



















And this is me having my productivity reduced!










Michael


----------



## oliviarussian

Leeloo and Dallas :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: 

Pasha looks like she's baking nicely... It can't be long now can it Lynn?


----------



## Dumpling

Aww lovely cats lymorelynn, when are Pasha's babies due?


----------



## lymorelynn

Dumpling said:


> Aww lovely cats lymorelynn, when are Pasha's babies due?


Kittens are due on Thursday


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> For all of you concerned about Pasha I took a few photos this morning
> Also a couple of the other two as well
> 
> 
> 
> screen capture tool
> 
> 
> free jpeg images
> 
> 
> screenshot windows 8
> 
> 
> free photo hosting
> 
> 
> screen capture program
> 
> 
> images
> 
> 
> screenshot studio


Beautiful girls!! Pasha looks lovely and round 
I love the one where they are all In the bed :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

MichaelWT said:


> This is Leeloo and Dallas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is me having my productivity reduced!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael


Double the chocolate fun! So cute :001_wub:

Where did you get those cheeky pair?


----------



## Aurelie

Leeloo and Dallas are gorgeous!! :001_wub:


----------



## MichaelWT

MollyMilo said:


> Where did you get those cheeky pair?


From a siamese breeder near Royston.

i was fortunate to see their advert on the first day!


----------



## MollyMilo

MichaelWT said:


> From a siamese breeder near Royston.
> 
> i was fortunate to see their advert on the first day!


Lucky you! 
Are these your first? I've just got the one chocolate point and she's enough :lol:


----------



## MichaelWT

MollyMilo said:


> Lucky you!
> Are these your first? I've just got the one chocolate point and she's enough :lol:


I grew up with pedigree long hair color points, but my wife had about 5 meezers.

If I stop anywhere in the house,, they both come sit on us! I've not encountered such an affectionate and talkative breed. Amazing and lovable.


----------



## MollyMilo

MichaelWT said:


> I grew up with pedigree long hair color points, but my wife had about 5 meezers.
> 
> If I stop anywhere in the house,, they both come sit on us! I've not encountered such an affectionate and talkative breed. Amazing and lovable.


They sound just perfect :001_tt1: you are well and truly meezerfied


----------



## Alisa25

So my 'no meezers on the pillows or next to faces' rule is slowly being broken. The troubles demand - and i mean DEMAND cuddles at 5.30am. Its either nice cuddles or wrecking the bedroom.. I opted for the former...


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> So my 'no meezers on the pillows or next to faces' rule is slowly being broken. The troubles demand - and i mean DEMAND cuddles at 5.30am. Its either nice cuddles or wrecking the bedroom.. I opted for the former...


Haha I knew that posing quietly on a blanket at the bottom of the bed wouldn't last long


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> Haha I knew that posing quietly on a blanket at the bottom of the bed wouldn't last long


Oh they do sleep on it during the night fine. And if they are running around the house before going to sleep and we switch off the light to go to sleep - they go on their blankey and curl up themselves!  Its just mornings = major cuddle withdrawal. :blush:


----------



## oggers86

2 weeks on Saturday until I get to meet the kitten. He sounds absolutely perfect and I hope he likes me. I will be very upset if he runs away and hides! 

I hope I am good enough for the breeder to be able to take him. I worry about saying the wrong thing or doing the wrong thing.

I know I can provide a great home for him. My cats are given the best things I can give them and although they do go out they are very well looked after. I don't want a Meezer going out at all so I need to come up with a plan. How reliable is the dual scan?


----------



## rose

oggers86 said:


> 2 weeks on Saturday until I get to meet the kitten. He sounds absolutely perfect and I hope he likes me. I will be very upset if he runs away and hides!
> 
> I hope I am good enough for the breeder to be able to take him. I worry about saying the wrong thing or doing the wrong thing.
> 
> I know I can provide a great home for him. My cats are given the best things I can give them and although they do go out they are very well looked after. I don't want a Meezer going out at all so I need to come up with a plan. How reliable is the dual scan?


How exciting! Where are you getting him from? I know you changed breeders


----------



## oggers86

rose said:


> How exciting! Where are you getting him from? I know you changed breeders


He belongs to a breeder in Manchester


----------



## rose

What colour is he?


----------



## curlywurlydee

Lynn have you got an idea how many kittens Pasha might have? and are they due tomorrow?

Michael, your two are gorgeous, and i love the names!! how old are they?


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> 2 weeks on Saturday until I get to meet the kitten. He sounds absolutely perfect and I hope he likes me. I will be very upset if he runs away and hides!
> 
> I hope I am good enough for the breeder to be able to take him. I worry about saying the wrong thing or doing the wrong thing.
> 
> I know I can provide a great home for him. My cats are given the best things I can give them and although they do go out they are very well looked after. I don't want a Meezer going out at all so I need to come up with a plan. How reliable is the dual scan?


Have we seen a photo?


----------



## rose

oggers86 said:


> He belongs to a breeder in Manchester


I have just realised you were originally getting one from warwickshire,I think it may have been the same breeder I bought my Monty from!! A bit nutty!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

curlywurlydee said:


> Lynn have you got an idea how many kittens Pasha might have? and are they due tomorrow?
> 
> Michael, your two are gorgeous, and i love the names!! how old are they?


Due tomorrow yes but after the sadness of last year I don't do guesses on how many  
The madam has just spent ten minutes chasing around the room with MiMi


----------



## oggers86

rose said:


> I have just realised you were originally getting one from warwickshire,I think it may have been the same breeder I bought my Monty from!! A bit nutty!!!


The breeder begins with S.


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Have we seen a photo?


I promise I will put up a pic once I have reserved him officially. Dont want to tempt fate incase I am not right for him.


----------



## rose

The breeder I bought Monty from began with A.


----------



## MollyMilo

rose said:


> I have just realised you were originally getting one from warwickshire,I think it may have been the same breeder I bought my Monty from!! A bit nutty!!!


Haha it gets a bit more nutty  this new kittens granddad is Millie's dad


----------



## rose

MollyMilo said:


> Haha it gets a bit more nutty  this new kittens granddad is Millie's dad


Ha ha I meant the breeder is a bit nutty!!!


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> I promise I will put up a pic once I have reserved him officially. Dont want to tempt fate incase I am not right for him.


Waaaaaa :crying:


----------



## MollyMilo

rose said:


> Ha ha I meant the breeder is a bit nutty!!!


Haha well, Anyone with meezers/orientals has to be a bit nuts


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Due tomorrow yes but after the sadness of last year I don't do guesses on how many
> The madam has just spent ten minutes chasing around the room with MiMi


I think Pasha looks a bit bigger than last time.

Everything crossed xx


----------



## MichaelWT

curlywurlydee said:


> Lynn have you got an idea how many kittens Pasha might have? and are they due tomorrow?
> 
> Michael, your two are gorgeous, and i love the names!! how old are they?


3 months. Off to the vet for a consult tomorrow. All that love I worked for will disappear


----------



## oggers86

rose said:


> The breeder I bought Monty from began with A.


The breeder is Warwickshire began with A, ended with e and her actual name begins with L.

Didn't work out with that one.


----------



## lymorelynn

MichaelWT said:


> 3 months. Off to the vet for a consult tomorrow. All that love I worked for will disappear


Aww - I'm sure they'll soon forgive you


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Haha well, Anyone with meezers/orientals has to be a bit nuts


Hey are you calling me nuts you nutter??!!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I think Pasha looks a bit bigger than last time.
> 
> Everything crossed xx


I agree. Pasha looks very rotund and looks blooming lovely....I think she is cooking up a storm! :wink:


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Hey are you calling me nuts you nutter??!!


I am


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> I am


I think it just happens when you share a house with a Siamese..... Look what happened to poor Flint....









I always come into things a bit late.... Welcome Michael and your double chocolate!! Are they really naughty?


----------



## rose

oggers86 said:


> The breeder is Warwickshire began with A, ended with e and her actual name begins with L.
> 
> Didn't work out with that one.


Yes I think it's the same one. She also bred huge dogs? She was fine, but a bit eccentric I think! Monty is ok though!


----------



## oggers86

rose said:


> Yes I think it's the same one. She also bred huge dogs? She was fine, but a bit eccentric I think! Monty is ok though!


Yes! I wasnt impressed when she wouldn't answer questions I had and then when she asked me for a deposit before I had even met the kittens. I wasn't willing to send a stranger money which she wanted to be able to reserve a kitten for me so I told her I wasn't interested.


----------



## rose

Understandable then. She wasn't very good with modern technology, she had to post my pictures by post! I think she had been breeding years and still did everything the old fashioned way. Good luck with this new breeder, I'm sure it will be fine


----------



## MollyMilo

rose said:


> Yes I think it's the same one. She also bred huge dogs? She was fine, but a bit eccentric I think! Monty is ok though!


He sure is gorgeous!!! :001_tt1:


----------



## MichaelWT

Ringypie said:


> Welcome Michael and your double chocolate!! Are they really naughty?


Thank you and no, they're not naughty but very very curious about everything!


----------



## MollyMilo

MichaelWT said:


> Thank you and no, they're not naughty but very very curious about everything!


Hehe early days :001_tongue:


----------



## MollyMilo

How eerie meezer thread!!

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-photo-galleries/123715-we-siameezers-if-you-pleaseezers.html

From 4 years ago and just look who the OP is


----------



## rose

Just looked at the profile and they were last online February 2014! Strange I don't remember ever seeing any posts? Spooky!!!


----------



## rose

Does Monty look small? Billy is 4, siamese x Devon Rex. I would say a nicely covered normal size cat. Monty is 10 months old, just looks small next to Billy !


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> How eerie meezer thread!!
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-photo-galleries/123715-we-siameezers-if-you-pleaseezers.html
> 
> From 4 years ago and just look who the OP is


Spook's Siamese was called Moth - shame not to have seen them around for such a long time


----------



## Alisa25

Silas and Evie going for their neutering ops tomorrow...  Currently playing and running around like loons not suspecting a thing...  I'm quite scared...


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Spook's Siamese was called Moth - shame not to have seen them around for such a long time


I would love to meet moth and spook and invite them in


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Silas and Evie going for their neutering ops tomorrow...  Currently playing and running around like loons not suspecting a thing...  I'm quite scared...


That's the best way  try and keep busy as best you can. Are you working?


----------



## MollyMilo

rose said:


> Does Monty look small? Billy is 4, siamese x Devon Rex. I would say a nicely covered normal size cat. Monty is 10 months old, just looks small next to Billy !


Oh Monty so cute!! :001_tt1: he still has a long way to go before he's fully grown. How much does he weigh? He may just be like spooks, small but perfectly formed and all meezer


----------



## elly87

My Siamese are very keen on raw, probably helps that they had it young mind you.


----------



## curlywurlydee

rose said:


> Does Monty look small? Billy is 4, siamese x Devon Rex. I would say a nicely covered normal size cat. Monty is 10 months old, just looks small next to Billy !


Monty is a little cutie! he does look small next to his brother, but he is only 10 months old. Does Billy have the slender build of the siamese? is he mixed with a modern siamese or a traditional (apple head) siamese?


----------



## MollyMilo

elly87 said:


> My Siamese are very keen on raw, probably helps that they had it young mind you.


Welcome elly 

tell us more about your siamese, would love to see them!


----------



## rose

curlywurlydee said:


> Monty is a little cutie! he does look small next to his brother, but he is only 10 months old. Does Billy have the slender build of the siamese? is he mixed with a modern siamese or a traditional (apple head) siamese?


I think his dad was traditional. I did see him and I don't remember him being very extreme. No Billy is not siamese shaped!! He's a bit cobby like a BSH.
When is a siamese fully grown? Assume he will thicken out


----------



## oggers86

Can kittens eat Butchers Classic in a rotation of Bozita, Animonda Carny and Smilla? I am aiming to give them all a small bit of mackrel once a week to supplement the Butchers Classic and a raw chicken wing or just chicken depending on what they will eat.


----------



## MichaelWT

This wouldn't have taken so long if I could use my keyboard without paws, but here's a close up of Leeloo.


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> That's the best way  try and keep busy as best you can. Are you working?


Yea I am. But i predict a very unproductive day tomorrow as I will be worrying about them. :crying: I KNOW I may be silly worrying about the most routine surgery that gets done everyday.. But its still surgery... And I love my babies with all my heart. :crying:


----------



## MollyMilo

rose said:


> I think his dad was traditional. I did see him and I don't remember him being very extreme. No Billy is not siamese shaped!! He's a bit cobby like a BSH.
> When is a siamese fully grown? Assume he will thicken out


Milo is very umm thick now at age 2 

He was a thin long thing until about 15 months


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Yea I am. But i predict a very unproductive day tomorrow as I will be worrying about them. :crying: I KNOW I may be silly worrying about the most routine surgery that gets done everyday.. But its still surgery... And I love my babies with all my heart. :crying:


Sweetie of course they are and its natural to worry. I worried about Millie's OP before I brought her home 
It's good you are working, they will soon be home causing havoc


----------



## MollyMilo

MichaelWT said:


> This wouldn't have taken so long if I could use my keyboard without paws, but here's a close up of Leeloo.


That could be Millie at 3 months 

Gorgeous :001_tt1:


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> Sweetie of course they are and its natural to worry. I worried about Millie's OP before I brought her home
> It's good you are working, they will soon be home causing havoc


Thanks MollyMilo - I really appreciate this. :blush: And I hope so - I cant imagine my life without them anymore. :crying:


----------



## lymorelynn

oggers86 said:


> Can kittens eat Butchers Classic in a rotation of Bozita, Animonda Carny and Smilla? I am aiming to give them all a small bit of mackrel once a week to supplement the Butchers Classic and a raw chicken wing or just chicken depending on what they will eat.


That sounds fine :thumbup1:


----------



## Alisa25

Ok the babies are off to the vets now. Fingers crossed everything goes ok.


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> Ok the babies are off to the vets now. Fingers crossed everything goes ok.


Hope it all goes ok for them


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Ok the babies are off to the vets now. Fingers crossed everything goes ok.


Thinking of you! Big hugs


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> Hope it all goes ok for them





MollyMilo said:


> Thinking of you! Big hugs


Thanks guys! 

Yea they were so nervous though!  However I asked the nurse to keep them together and she said they will! So hopefully at least they will have each other.


----------



## oggers86

lymorelynn said:


> That sounds fine :thumbup1:


Great! My feeding regime intends to be like this:

Original Food x 2 days 
Original Food + 1 fork of Smilla x 1 day
Original Food + 2 forks of Smilla x 1 days
Original Food + Just under half tin of Smilla x 1 day
Original Food + Rest of Smilla x 1 day
1 day of Smilla

Smilla + 1 fork of Bozita x 1 day
Smilla + 2 forks of Bozita x 1 day
Smilla + Just under half a tin of Bozita x 1 day
Smilla + Rest of Bozita x 1 day
1 day of Bozita

^^ This then continues using Smilla as a base when introducing Animonda Carny and then Butchers Classic until the kitten has had all foods with no ill effects and then we can just give him whatever the other two are having. With him being a kitten I want to do food changes gradually so he doesnt suffer any tummy upsets.

Of course we all know what happens to best laid plans 

When would you start giving the mackerel/raw chicken?


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Yea they were so nervous though!  However I asked the nurse to keep them together and she said they will! So hopefully at least they will have each other.


When will you expect to hear how it went? When Elise went under for her tooth out I couldn't sit still all day until I had a phone call to say I could pick her up. Try and keep yourself busy


----------



## gorgeous

Good luck Alisa....I bet you are missing the little kitties already! They will be back home running amok before you know it!


----------



## MollyMilo

Back from Milo's checkup at the vets. He's not been in his Carrier since this time last year so was NOT happy!  he wailed and yowled the whole journey and then in the waiting area wailed some more!  

He has gingivitis , bless him  she said she would like to see him back in 2 weeks and gave him a dose of convenia.

He weighs 4.8kg so not as big as I thought, but she did say watch his weight 
I explained the kitten food situation and that I'm trying to wean them off it. 

I explained that Millie was very well but still coughed every other day. She gave us some antibiotic tablets for her. Which is very good as Millie was still at home yowling away at the window!! 

My poor little man and his teeth though  he's been eating like nothing is wrong, I feel so bad


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> When will you expect to hear how it went? When Elise went under for her tooth out I couldn't sit still all day until I had a phone call to say I could pick her up. Try and keep yourself busy


They will call me at 3. They are probably doing them now. Positive meezer thread vibes please! 

Yea I've been in meetings for most of the morning but now I'm just sitting in my office worrying! And posting on petforums... 

Btw I really like your feeding regime! Good stuff there.  Not long till you meet your potential baby!  Excited/nervous? (I remember I was both excited and nervous)


----------



## Alisa25

gorgeous said:


> Good luck Alisa....I bet you are missing the little kitties already! They will be back home running amok before you know it!


Thanks!!! And I really do! I'm home for lunch now and the house feels so empty!


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> Back from Milo's checkup at the vets. He's not been in his Carrier since this time last year so was NOT happy!  he wailed and yowled the whole journey and then in the waiting area wailed some more!
> 
> He has gingivitis , bless him  she said she would like to see him back in 2 weeks and gave him a dose of convenia.
> 
> He weighs 4.8kg so not as big as I thought, but she did say watch his weight
> I explained the kitten food situation and that I'm trying to wean them off it.
> 
> I explained that Millie was very well but still coughed every other day. She gave us some antibiotic tablets for her. Which is very good as Millie was still at home yowling away at the window!!
> 
> My poor little man and his teeth though  he's been eating like nothing is wrong, I feel so bad


Awwww poor Milo! I'm sure he will be ok! Do you give him any tooth snacks or supplements? Or some raw to chew on? I'm not sure if I should start mine on anything like PlaqueOff... :/


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> They will call me at 3. They are probably doing them now. Positive meezer thread vibes please!
> 
> Yea I've been in meetings for most of the morning but now I'm just sitting in my office worrying! And posting on petforums...
> 
> Btw I really like your feeding regime! Good stuff there.  Not long till you meet your potential baby!  Excited/nervous? (I remember I was both excited and nervous)


I am very happy with how they have taken to it, hope it will be the same next time round.

I am very excited but nervous incase him or the breeder don't like me! I don't know what I need to talk about really as I am worried that she will think I am wrong and not good enough for her kitten. She already knows what I feed and that I use clumping wood litter. I told her my two go out but I don't want him going out but if he is unhappy in later life it may happen. I told her we are in a 2 bed but are waiting to see if our house purchase on a 4 bed goes through. If it does we may move just before he arrives or just after. If it doesn't we will be back to square one again and may not get such a good deal on a house and it may he smaller than the 4 bed. She knows we are planning kids in 2 years time and is ok with that.

So many things but she obviously thinks I am ok or she wouldn't give me first refusal.


----------



## gorgeous

I would like a Siamese friend for Blissa. So if anyone knows of any kittens then please pm me.


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> I am very happy with how they have taken to it, hope it will be the same next time round.
> 
> I am very excited but nervous incase him or the breeder don't like me! I don't know what I need to talk about really as I am worried that she will think I am wrong and not good enough for her kitten. She already knows what I feed and that I use clumping wood litter. I told her my two go out but I don't want him going out but if he is unhappy in later life it may happen. I told her we are in a 2 bed but are waiting to see if our house purchase on a 4 bed goes through. If it does we may move just before he arrives or just after. If it doesn't we will be back to square one again and may not get such a good deal on a house and it may he smaller than the 4 bed. She knows we are planning kids in 2 years time and is ok with that.
> 
> So many things but she obviously thinks I am ok or she wouldn't give me first refusal.


Look honestly when you are there all this worry about what to say will disappear! I am sure he will fall in love with you - and you will spend 2 hours playing and cuddling and talking in a silly voice..  She will see if you are right from how you interact and how you fit with the baby. She knows everything about you already it seems - so now I think it's all down to the meet.  And I am sure it will go wonderfully and we will have another meezer kitty join this thread!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Alisa25

gorgeous said:


> I would like a Siamese friend for Blissa. So if anyone knows of any kittens then please pm me.


PM'ed you...


----------



## gorgeous

Alisa25 said:


> PM'ed you...


Thank you! Have replied!  x


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Look honestly when you are there all this worry about what to say will disappear! I am sure he will fall in love with you - and you will spend 2 hours playing and cuddling and talking in a silly voice..  She will see if you are right from how you interact and how you fit with the baby. She knows everything about you already it seems - so now I think it's all down to the meet.  And I am sure it will go wonderfully and we will have another meezer kitty join this thread!!! :biggrin:


Alisa is so right oggers. You need to just relax and stop over thinking this. Siamese are very sensitive to your stress and he'll not like that. The only thing you need to worry about is remembering to take your camera


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Thank you! Have replied!  x


Pm me!!


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Awwww poor Milo! I'm sure he will be ok! Do you give him any tooth snacks or supplements? Or some raw to chew on? I'm not sure if I should start mine on anything like PlaqueOff... :/


I'm going to look into dental chews. He won't eat anything raw  when he was a kitten he liked chicken wings.


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I'm going to look into dental chews. He won't eat anything raw  when he was a kitten he liked chicken wings.


Will he let you clean his teeth? Bless him.


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> I'm going to look into dental chews. He won't eat anything raw  when he was a kitten he liked chicken wings.


I can recommend Cosma Snackies (basically dried meat!) - they are not dental chews per say but they are 'chews' nonetheless. Evie loves them! Silas can't figure them out though lol! I got two packs free with my litter from zooplus! 
Oh and they actually taste quite nice. Just dried out chicken. Don't ask how I know...............


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> Look honestly when you are there all this worry about what to say will disappear! I am sure he will fall in love with you - and you will spend 2 hours playing and cuddling and talking in a silly voice..  She will see if you are right from how you interact and how you fit with the baby. She knows everything about you already it seems - so now I think it's all down to the meet.  And I am sure it will go wonderfully and we will have another meezer kitty join this thread!!! :biggrin:





MollyMilo said:


> Alisa is so right oggers. You need to just relax and stop over thinking this. Siamese are very sensitive to your stress and he'll not like that. The only thing you need to worry about is remembering to take your camera


Yes I know you are right. I desperately want to make a good impression that I am worrying over all sorts! I am sure once I see all the tiny little kitties (and the big kitties) that it will all vanish and I will be in cat heaven.

I am friends with the breeder on FB so she has a good insight into my life and she will see how crazy cat lady I am in person.


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> I can recommend Cosma Snackies (basically dried meat!) - they are not dental chews per say but they are 'chews' nonetheless. Evie loves them! Silas can't figure them out though lol! I got two packs free with my litter from zooplus!
> Oh and they actually taste quite nice. Just dried out chicken. Don't ask how I know...............


I have just put a tube into my Z+ basket along with some Cosma toothies. If I can get my terrors to eat a wing their teeth should be sorted.


----------



## Jellypi3

Blimey I have literally just spent all day reading this entire thread! Although not a Meezer owner, I am in love with so many of them on here!


----------



## MollyMilo

Jellypi3 said:


> Blimey I have literally just spent all day reading this entire thread! Although not a Meezer owner, I am in love with so many of them on here!


Are you thinking of joining us jellypi :devil:


----------



## Alisa25

Silas and Evie are now back from the vets. Well im in shock. They are playing and running around the house like loons. Like NOTHING has happened to them!    Demanding extra cuddles but thats about it!   

Apparently they were playing with each other in their pen at the vets for ages as well. Way before we came to pick them up....  

Just had a small portion of their favourite Catz fine food with some homemade chicken stock (  ). Very happy to be home all in all.


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Silas and Evie are now back from the vets. Well im in shock. They are playing and running around the house like loons. Like NOTHING has happened to them!    Demanding extra cuddles but thats about it!
> 
> Apparently they were playing with each other in their pen at the vets for ages as well. Way before we came to pick them up....
> 
> Just had a small portion of their favourite Catz fine food with some homemade chicken stock (  ). Very happy to be home all in all.


Woohoo! I'm do glad that's over with :thumbup1:

Let's see a photo when they finally crash out


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> Woohoo! I'm do glad that's over with :thumbup1:
> 
> Let's see a photo when they finally crash out


Thanks! Here is Evie sitting with her tongue out. And Silas looking very worn out.


----------



## Jellypi3

MollyMilo said:


> Are you thinking of joining us jellypi :devil:


I must admit I am very tempted! But I'm getting two Maine Coon kittens in June...next year however... 

I really enjoyed (and was also saddened) following your story MM, and the rest of the stories on this thread. Such a great community  I love Milly and Milo, and Spooks, and Bruno and Draco and all the other Meezer darlings! I'll certainly be doing some research! Must focus on the Coonie kittens first haha!


----------



## Azriel391

Jellypi3 said:


> Blimey I have literally just spent all day reading this entire thread! Although not a Meezer owner, I am in love with so many of them on here!


Lol welcome to the non meezer owning meezer addict club !!!


----------



## Ringypie

Alisa25 said:


> Silas and Evie are now back from the vets. Well im in shock. They are playing and running around the house like loons. Like NOTHING has happened to them!    Demanding extra cuddles but thats about it!
> 
> Apparently they were playing with each other in their pen at the vets for ages as well. Way before we came to pick them up....
> 
> Just had a small portion of their favourite Catz fine food with some homemade chicken stock (  ). Very happy to be home all in all.


I'm so glad it went well! Parsnip was like that after he was neutered, I was expecting him to be a little woozy or under the weather but instead he erupted from the cat basket and continued with his usual naughty chocolate hooliganism!


----------



## Ringypie

Jellypi3 said:


> I must admit I am very tempted! But I'm getting two Maine Coon kittens in June...next year however...
> 
> I really enjoyed (and was also saddened) following your story MM, and the rest of the stories on this thread. Such a great community  I love Milly and Milo, and Spooks, and Bruno and Draco and all the other Meezer darlings! I'll certainly be doing some research! Must focus on the Coonie kittens first haha!


How exciting! But surely life won't be complete without a naughty chocolate!!! :devil:


----------



## MollyMilo

Jellypi3 said:


> I must admit I am very tempted! But I'm getting two Maine Coon kittens in June...next year however...
> 
> I really enjoyed (and was also saddened) following your story MM, and the rest of the stories on this thread. Such a great community  I love Milly and Milo, and Spooks, and Bruno and Draco and all the other Meezer darlings! I'll certainly be doing some research! Must focus on the Coonie kittens first haha!


Aww thanks jellypi, this thread was such comfort when I lost Molly. The thread starts off with her being 6 months so, they grew up really on This thread. Now Millie is doing the same, asis all the other thousands of kittens that's joined us since 

I look forward to you bringing home your MC babies as they are my fantasy cats


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Thanks! Here is Evie sitting with her tongue out. And Silas looking very worn out.
> 
> View attachment 135158


They are looking great! :thumbup1:

Did Evie get a Timmy spay?


----------



## Alisa25

Ringypie said:


> I'm so glad it went well! Parsnip was like that after he was neutered, I was expecting him to be a little woozy or under the weather but instead he erupted from the cat basket and continued with his usual naughty chocolate hooliganism!


Thanks! They were so crazy the whole evening!!! Running around like crazy things! 



MollyMilo said:


> They are looking great! :thumbup1:
> 
> Did Evie get a Timmy spay?


Thanks! :thumbup1: Both fast asleep now thank goodness.  And ya she did - her pink soft tummy is SO CUTE!!! :biggrin: And the incision site is so tiny!!! :


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Thanks! They were so crazy the whole evening!!! Running around like crazy things!
> 
> Thanks! :thumbup1: Both fast asleep now thank goodness.  And ya she did - her pink soft tummy is SO CUTE!!! :biggrin: And the incision site is so tiny!!! :


Awww bless! :001_wub:


----------



## Alisa25

So today is Cuddle Day!


----------



## Alisa25

:yikes:


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> View attachment 135203
> 
> 
> :yikes:


Beautiful!!!

Lovely loooong body Silas :001_wub:


----------



## curlywurlydee

Alisa, your babies are so cute.
Looks like they have settled in very well. They look well and truly, Home.


----------



## curlywurlydee

meanwhile....
Draco was waiting for a tummy rub, he was not expecting me to stand their taking photos of him :lol:








[/URL]
IMG_4308 by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## curlywurlydee

he said, " I drive him up the wall"










what a drama queen.......


----------



## MollyMilo

curlywurlydee said:


> he said, " I drive him up the wall"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a drama queen.......


Haha very clever Draco!! :laugh:


----------



## MollyMilo

Just read the update in pashas breeding thread. Thinking of you Lynn. Gentle hugs for pasha ,her babies and massive meezer squeezers for you xx


----------



## oggers86

Just thought I would share this to make you all smile. I am now convinced that he is the kitten for me.


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Just thought I would share this to make you all smile. I am now convinced that he is the kitten for me.


Smiling!!! :001_wub: :001_wub:
What a cutie!

Have you just been to see him? :001_wub:


----------



## Ringypie

oggers86 said:


> Just thought I would share this to make you all smile. I am now convinced that he is the kitten for me.


Omg what a cutie!!!


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> Just thought I would share this to make you all smile. I am now convinced that he is the kitten for me.


Gosh he is delightful. How lucky are you?! :001_wub:


----------



## Ringypie

It's a glorious day down here!









Parsnip is basking!


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Gosh he is delightful. How lucky are you?! :001_wub:


I know! Out of all the photos I see of all the kittens he seems the only one to look full of personality. I don't know how breeders manage to give them up, I would want to keep them all!


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> I know! Out of all the photos I see of all the kittens he seems the only one to look full of personality. I don't know how breeders manage to give them up, I would want to keep them all!


He does look very cheeky :laugh:


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> I know! Out of all the photos I see of all the kittens he seems the only one to look full of personality. I don't know how breeders manage to give them up, I would want to keep them all!


I bet you can't wait to get your hands on him!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> I bet you can't wait to get your hands on him!


How is Your search for Blissa's friend going?


----------



## Alisa25

curlywurlydee said:


> Alisa, your babies are so cute.
> Looks like they have settled in very well. They look well and truly, Home.





curlywurlydee said:


> meanwhile....
> Draco was waiting for a tummy rub, he was not expecting me to stand their taking photos of him :lol:





curlywurlydee said:


> he said, " I drive him up the wall"
> 
> what a drama queen.......


Thanks! They really have! I am so in love with them. :001_wub: Both are sitting with me now on the sofa chilling. Well on me more like... :laugh:

Draco is so cute! The tummy rub pic is hilarious!  He is such a handsome boy. :001_wub:


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> Just thought I would share this to make you all smile. I am now convinced that he is the kitten for me.


He is ADORABLE!!!!! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: So perfect! :001_wub:

I bet you cant wait to cuddle and kiss that little cheeky face!


----------



## Azriel391

Ringypie said:


> It's a glorious day down here!
> 
> View attachment 135326
> 
> 
> Parsnip is basking!


Awwww Parsnip in the sun looking FAB....U....LOUS :001_wub: we've had glorious sun all day here too, not sure where you are RP


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> He is ADORABLE!!!!! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: So perfect! :001_wub:
> 
> I bet you cant wait to cuddle and kiss that little cheeky face!


Less than 2 weeks now (only by a day but still )


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Less than 2 weeks now (only by a day but still )


13 days!! Woohoo

I'm glad we got to see him, any more? 
What will you call such a cheeky little monkey?


----------



## gorgeous

Blissa has had a 'taste' of the outside world today..she has even had a go on the trampoline...pics later!


----------



## Ringypie

Azriel391 said:


> Awwww Parsnip in the sun looking FAB....U....LOUS :001_wub: we've had glorious sun all day here too, not sure where you are RP


I'm down in beautiful Devon on the edge of the moor. Had a lovely ride with my namesake, Ringypie (my beloved horse), fantastic to be out on such a lovely day


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> 13 days!! Woohoo
> 
> I'm glad we got to see him, any more?
> What will you call such a cheeky little monkey?


His name will be Elsworth


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> His name will be Elsworth


Fantastic! Does it have a meaning?


----------



## MollyMilo

I've just heard that Millie's mum has had another 5 kittens down In Norfolk. The stud was a seal point and as I'm looking for a seal point to join us soon this is very dangerous meezer thread!! It's best I don't visit right?


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Fantastic! Does it have a meaning?


It means "From Noble Estate"

I picked it as it fits with Elsa and Elise.

Slightly OT but the cats seem to be getting confused with the cat flap as we lock it at night time until morning. They have taken to meowing at the doors to go out in the day instead of using their cat flap like they assume it is locked?

Elise has also started not coming home at night, last night she was out from at least 7pm to 7am this morning. Definitely didnt come home as the flap was set to in only...

I dont think they like being with us anymore


----------



## Azriel391

Ringypie said:


> I'm down in beautiful Devon on the edge of the moor. Had a lovely ride with my namesake, Ringypie (my beloved horse), fantastic to be out on such a lovely day


Glorious day for a ride  I used to have an Irishdraught x polish arab called Leon  still miss him loads .


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I've just heard that Millie's mum has had another 5 kittens down In Norfolk. The stud was a seal point and as I'm looking for a seal point to join us soon this is very dangerous meezer thread!! It's best I don't visit right?


We could go together!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> We could go together!


I'll let you know what colours!! 
All the seal girls ( if there is any)until further notice are mine though 

They will probably be all chocolate!!


----------



## Ringypie

Azriel391 said:


> Glorious day for a ride  I used to have an Irishdraught x polish arab called Leon  still miss him loads .


That's an unusual cross! Bet he was lovely though. I do love Irish drafts though - Pie is Irish, unknown breeding but thought to be IDxTBxcob and is a very unusual colour - a blue and white skewbald.

I got loads of washing done and dried thanks to the lovely weather. Problem is I now have a mountain of laundry to fold up and put away.... The problem is I have chocolate 'help' which involves rummaging in the laundry basket, standing on whatever I'm trying to fold up and jumping on my shoulders to make me stop and fuss him.


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> I'll let you know what colours!!
> All the seal girls ( if there is any)until further notice are mine though
> 
> They will probably be all chocolate!!


You know what they say about chocolate.... One is never enough!

Not that I'm kitten broody or anything lol!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I'll let you know what colours!!
> All the seal girls ( if there is any)until further notice are mine though
> 
> They will probably be all chocolate!!


Hey selfish! Was going to shout you a beer too!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Hey selfish! Was going to shout you a beer too!


You can have all the chocolates


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> You can have all the chocolates


Naughty but nice!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Naughty but nice!


They may look a bit umm how shall I say this.. Different Than blissa 
Ill pm you


----------



## Azriel391

Ringypie said:


> That's an unusual cross! Bet he was lovely though. I do love Irish drafts though - Pie is Irish, unknown breeding but thought to be IDxTBxcob and is a very unusual colour - a blue and white skewbald.
> 
> I got loads of washing done and dried thanks to the lovely weather. Problem is I now have a mountain of laundry to fold up and put away.... The problem is I have chocolate 'help' which involves rummaging in the laundry basket, standing on whatever I'm trying to fold up and jumping on my shoulders to make me stop and fuss him.


It was a turn out she's barren .... oops no she's not !! Mum was 16.2 hh dad scraped 14hh ..minds boggled but my boy was a stunner lots of bone and rode 'big' I used to cross country with him , no good in a ring cleared first flattened rest!! Cleared the ironing mountain too today but my boys are sooo much older and snoozed whilst I ironed .... choccy help sounds sooo much fun tho


----------



## moggiemum

sorry i thought i was in heaven - horses and siamese :001_wub:


----------



## curlywurlydee

oggers86 said:


> Just thought I would share this to make you all smile. I am now convinced that he is the kitten for me.


OH MY!!
He is so cute, and what a cheeky little face he has, he looks like he will be alot of fun.

I love the name too, sounds really cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## curlywurlydee

Herbie Update!!

He is going to be 12 weeks this week, and will be having his second lot of jabs, he will be joining us a week after he has had his jabs.


----------



## Jellypi3

He's actually adorable, can't get over those big ears


----------



## MollyMilo

curlywurlydee said:


> Herbie Update!!
> 
> He is going to be 12 weeks this week, and will be having his second lot of jabs, he will be joining us a week after he has had his jabs.


Can't wait for you to bring him home!! Love him!!


----------



## oggers86

curlywurlydee said:


> Herbie Update!!
> 
> He is going to be 12 weeks this week, and will be having his second lot of jabs, he will be joining us a week after he has had his jabs.


Very cute! Not long now


----------



## lymorelynn

Just catching up with all the lovely news of these gorgeous Meezers :thumbsup:
Can't believe that Herbie is almost ready to come home  he looks scrummy :001_wub:
Alissa you certainly have a pile of Meezer mischief on your hands with those two  
Oggers - that little boy is so meant for you :thumbsup:
Gorgeous - good luck in your search for a friend for Blissa - see one Siamese is never enough 
And thank you all for thinking of me over this weekend 
Pasha and baby (99% sure it's a girl) are both well. MiMi thinks I have brought a stranger home and keeps growling and hissing (honestly the language that kitten knows, you'd think she'd been brought up in the gutter :yikesevery time she sees Pasha (MiMi is not allowed any where near the baby but Pasha comes down for food and her litter tray)
And as I know you can't resist photos 

image hosting 30 mb


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Just catching up with all the lovely news of these gorgeous Meezers :thumbsup:
> Can't believe that Herbie is almost ready to come home  he looks scrummy :001_wub:
> Alissa you certainly have a pile of Meezer mischief on your hands with those two
> Oggers - that little boy is so meant for you :thumbsup:
> Gorgeous - good luck in your search for a friend for Blissa - see one Siamese is never enough
> And thank you all for thinking of me over this weekend
> Pasha and baby (99% sure it's a girl) are both well. MiMi thinks I have brought a stranger home and keeps growling and hissing (honestly the language that kitten knows, you'd think she'd been brought up in the gutter :yikesevery time she sees Pasha (MiMi is not allowed any where near the baby but Pasha comes down for food and her litter tray)
> And as I know you can't resist photos
> 
> image hosting 30 mb


Silly MiMi  but oh what a beautiful pair these two are, little baby looks lovely and chunky. Reminds me of Rosie's little solo :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

I had a lovely day  been to see my breeder friend and had cuddles with Millie and Milos grandmas/great grandmas and mum inside and then took Millie's dad to the vets for his boosters. He wasn't impressed with this! bless him


----------



## MollyMilo

Something just occurred to me oggers 

I took your new kitten Ellsworth's grandad to the vets today for his boosters and yearly check :lol:


----------



## Dumpling

curlywurlydee said:


> Herbie Update!!
> 
> He is going to be 12 weeks this week, and will be having his second lot of jabs, he will be joining us a week after he has had his jabs.


Not long now! He's so adorable!

I emailed Hector's breeder a few photos of him and just happened to ask if she had any litters planned this year and she's got some kittens due in about 6 weeks.... I think Hector may be getting a little brother or sister


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Something just occurred to me oggers
> 
> I took your new kitten Ellsworth's grandad to the vets today for his boosters and yearly check :lol:


Ha that occurred to me too!


----------



## MollyMilo

Dumpling said:


> Not long now! He's so adorable!
> 
> I emailed Hector's breeder a few photos of him and just happened to ask if she had any litters planned this year and she's got some kittens due in about 6 weeks.... I think Hector may be getting a little brother or sister


I don't think I can take anymore cuteness if he/she looks like hector!!! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## oggers86

Dumpling said:


> Not long now! He's so adorable!
> 
> I emailed Hector's breeder a few photos of him and just happened to ask if she had any litters planned this year and she's got some kittens due in about 6 weeks.... I think Hector may be getting a little brother or sister


They really are like Pringles, once you pop you can't stop!

I am sure I will want a second but not sure a fourth cat is viable but even if it is it would have to be my husbands idea.


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> They really are like Pringles, once you pop you can't stop!
> 
> I am sure I will want a second but not sure a fourth cat is viable but even if it is it would have to be my husbands idea.


Pringle What a fabulous name for a meezer/Ori!


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Ha that occurred to me too!


Haha grandad Ollie was a good boy, he weighs 4.2


----------



## gorgeous

I have been looking at all of the gorgeous cats and kittens on this thread....and do you know what? They are all simply stunning. I think we could make our own Siamese calendar...hiw cool would that be?! :eek6:


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Haha grandad Ollie was a good boy, he weighs 4.2


Aww good! I wonder how much Elsworth will weigh as an adult..what is the average for a male Siamese?


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Aww good! I wonder how much Elsworth will weigh as an adult..what is the average for a male Siamese?


I think it depends  you've got our very own little spooks who at 5yrs is about 3.2kg ( I think) then you have my monster Milo at 4.8kg


----------



## korrok

oggers86 said:


> Aww good! I wonder how much Elsworth will weigh as an adult..what is the average for a male Siamese?


Teemo is 3kg.  His mum Shanti is 5kg though!


----------



## oggers86

I am going to guess he will be 5kg fully grown. Will be interesting to find out!

I have booked time off work to settle him in so looks like he is already mine before I visit! I think something drastic will have to happen for him not to be mine (he turns into a Werecat and tries to rip my face off or my husband telling the breeder he collects cats and eats them) That sweet little face could never rip my face off and my husband hasn't tried to eat our cats yet so I think we will be safe


----------



## moggiemum

MollyMilo said:


> Pringle What a fabulous name for a meezer/Ori!


my sister i laws cat is called mrs pringle :thumbsup: not siamese but very naughty


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> I am going to guess he will be 5kg fully grown. Will be interesting to find out!
> 
> I have booked time off work to settle him in so looks like he is already mine before I visit! I think something drastic will have to happen for him not to be mine (he turns into a Werecat and tries to rip my face off or my husband telling the breeder he collects cats and eats them) That sweet little face could never rip my face off and my husband hasn't tried to eat our cats yet so I think we will be safe


Kitten ripping off faces? 

More like nuzzle you to death


----------



## Dumpling

oggers86 said:


> They really are like Pringles, once you pop you can't stop!
> 
> I am sure I will want a second but not sure a fourth cat is viable but even if it is it would have to be my husbands idea.


They are addictive! I just can't resist those big ears!


----------



## curlywurlydee

Dumpling said:


> Not long now! He's so adorable!
> 
> I emailed Hector's breeder a few photos of him and just happened to ask if she had any litters planned this year and she's got some kittens due in about 6 weeks.... I think Hector may be getting a little brother or sister


oooh exciting!! do the kittens have the same parents as Hector? what colours is she expecting?


----------



## MollyMilo

korrok said:


> Teemo is 3kg.  His mum Shanti is 5kg though!


Oh yes I forgot teemo was a slight little man too  is he over 2yrs now korrok, as he still has time to get to 5kg


----------



## lymorelynn

Just popping in here to let you all know that I have one little girl who has decided she is old enough for a boyfriend  At the age of 4.5 months MiMi has just started calling


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> Just popping in here to let you all know that I have one little girl who has decided she is old enough for a boyfriend  At the age of 4.5 months MiMi has just started calling


Oh dear..don't envy you that Lyn. Especially at such a tender age. How old will MiMi be before you mate her?


----------



## lymorelynn

I hope to be able to leave her until she is as near to a year old as I can - 10 months is the absolute minimum


----------



## oggers86

Dumpling said:


> They are addictive! I just can't resist those big ears!


I can imagine! I would love a pair of them but alas 3 is *probably* the limit financially and I can't imagine my husband ever considering a 4th (although I never thought he would agree to a 3rd!)


----------



## oggers86

Has anyone ever given their cat a Kong stuffed with wet food? There are ones aimed at cats with a tube of some flavoured stuff that they need to lick out. Not really sure if cats would lick it out or if they prefer to bat stuff around to get dry food out..


----------



## Dumpling

curlywurlydee said:


> oooh exciting!! do the kittens have the same parents as Hector? what colours is she expecting?


She's got a couple of litters due, same dad as Hector with different mums. Would love either a blue oriental or blue point Siamese


----------



## Dumpling

oggers86 said:


> Has anyone ever given their cat a Kong stuffed with wet food? There are ones aimed at cats with a tube of some flavoured stuff that they need to lick out. Not really sure if cats would lick it out or if they prefer to bat stuff around to get dry food out..


I've wondered about those, I saw a weeny one in pets at home and wondered if Hector would use one


----------



## Ringypie

Here's a question for those with older Siameses... Do they ever calm down? Alien cat is approaching the age of 7 and is terribly terribly lazy - although he does have intense bouts of galloping around and playing too.

Parsnip on the other paw is always up and charging around and getting up to mischief. He will be 2 soon so he's still pretty young.


----------



## lymorelynn

They do stay kittens for an awfully long time


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> Pasha and baby (99% sure it's a girl) are both well. MiMi thinks I have brought a stranger home and keeps growling and hissing (honestly the language that kitten knows, you'd think she'd been brought up in the gutter :yikesevery time she sees Pasha (MiMi is not allowed any where near the baby but Pasha comes down for food and her litter tray)
> And as I know you can't resist photos
> 
> image hosting 30 mb


Big congratulations Lynn and Pasha - lovely photo - Pasha looks like she is doing brilliantly


----------



## Ringypie

lymorelynn said:


> They do stay kittens for an awfully long time


Oh good!


----------



## oggers86

First vaccinations for Elsworth and his sisters tomorrow. Hope all goes well for them!


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> First vaccinations for Elsworth and his sisters tomorrow. Hope all goes well for them!


Just like their grandad ollie had his 

I need to stop this, but I find it hillarious x


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Just like their grandad ollie had his
> 
> I need to stop this, but I find it hillarious x


I wonder if they share any more relatives down the line somewhere!


----------



## korrok

MollyMilo said:


> Oh yes I forgot teemo was a slight little man too  is he over 2yrs now korrok, as he still has time to get to 5kg


He won't be 2 till July! We do think he's grown a tiny bit but mostly it's the fact he's filled out and built muscle that makes him look that way.

We brought him home in August, a week after we got him home he was I think 1.8kg. So 3kg now and looking healthy is a great improvement! He's come a long way, and hopefully will come even further as time goes on. 

With Shanti, she is actually a very big built cat, so it's surprising Teemo is so very slight. Shanti has huge paws and big shoulders for a Siamese. We call her our little lioness.


----------



## Alisa25

Silas and Evie are 6 MONTHS OLD today!      

Love my babies. :001_smile:


----------



## Alisa25

This is how they spent their Birthday...


----------



## lymorelynn

Alisa25 said:


> This is how they spent their Birthday...
> 
> View attachment 135506


Gorgeous photo :001_wub: Happy 1/2 birthday Silas and Evie :thumbup:


----------



## MollyMilo

Oh my they were born on Luci's birthday. This makes Them very special :001_wub: 

Happy 1/2 birthday for yesterday babies! xx


----------



## oggers86

9 days!!! I am so excited to be meeting him but I still have ages before he is ready to leave (4 weeks this weekend) He is becoming a lap cat and very purry and loveable.


----------



## lymorelynn

oggers86 said:


> 9 days!!! I am so excited to be meeting him but I still have ages before he is ready to leave (4 weeks this weekend) He is becoming a lap cat and very purry and loveable.


Just seen his photo on FB  What a cuddle monster :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> 9 days!!! I am so excited to be meeting him but I still have ages before he is ready to leave (4 weeks this weekend) He is becoming a lap cat and very purry and loveable.


So excited for you! Sounds like you are in loads of contact with the breeder too, giving you updates must help the time whizz

Now where is this photo of little Elsworth? :001_wub:


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> So excited for you! Sounds like you are in loads of contact with the breeder too, giving you updates must help the time whizz
> 
> Now where is this photo of little Elsworth? :001_wub:


I gave you one already! I will put some more up in 9 days time


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> I gave you one already! I will put some more up in 9 days time


You tease 

he'll be worth the wait!


----------



## moggiemum

beautiful pic

happy 1/2 birthday​







:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## MichaelWT

We are really enjoying our 2 kittens!

I took this pic of Dallas this morning...


----------



## oliviarussian

MichaelWT said:


> We are really enjoying our 2 kittens!
> 
> I took this pic of Dallas this morning...


Gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

MichaelWT said:


> We are really enjoying our 2 kittens!
> 
> I took this pic of Dallas this morning...


We are enjoying the photos!! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Ringypie

MichaelWT said:


> We are really enjoying our 2 kittens!
> 
> I took this pic of Dallas this morning...


Oh the pink jellybeans :001_wub:


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> You tease
> 
> he'll be worth the wait!


I can't believe we are actually getting one. I have wanted one for so long but was always told no to a 3rd cat. I skmder what changed his mind...


----------



## curlywurlydee

Dallas is so beautiful :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

curlywurlydee said:


> Dallas is so beautiful :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


Curly, can't be too much longer until you bring home Herbie!! I was just thinking Milo was born a week before Xmas and was home mid march! :yesnod:


----------



## lymorelynn

Dallas is stunning :001_tt1: and reminds me so much of my Pasha :001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose

Ringypie said:


> Here's a question for those with older Siameses... Do they ever calm down? Alien cat is approaching the age of 7 and is terribly terribly lazy - although he does have intense bouts of galloping around and playing too.
> 
> Parsnip on the other paw is always up and charging around and getting up to mischief. He will be 2 soon so he's still pretty young.


Spooks is 5-6 years old (probably more like 6 now) and doesn't seem to have an off button- he needs at least an hour's play session per day or he's an absolute pest! :yikes:

Loves running round at 100 mph- don't think he'll ever grow up!


----------



## MollyMilo

Captured a video of my sleepy pair. 
What else to do on a cold rainy afternoon


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Spooks is 5-6 years old (probably more like 6 now) and doesn't seem to have an off button- he needs at least an hour's play session per day or he's an absolute pest! :yikes:
> 
> Loves running round at 100 mph- don't think he'll ever grow up!


They don't grow up 

Luci was just like that at 15!


----------



## gorgeous

How are all of your lovely meezers on this beautiful sunny day? 

We are going to try 'Blissa' with a harness today. Also she will have another supervised taste of fresh air!

On another note Blissa will be getting a playmate on 7th August!  My house will start to resemble a zoo very soon...


----------



## Ringypie

gorgeous said:


> How are all of your lovely meezers on this beautiful sunny day?
> 
> We are going to try 'Blissa' with a harness today. Also she will have another supervised taste of fresh air!
> 
> On another note Blissa will be getting a playmate on 7th August!  My house will start to resemble a zoo very soon...


Goodness how exciting!!! Are we allowed to know any details of Blissa's playmate?

Parsnip is trying to have a nap and is not impressed by me disturbing him!


----------



## oliviarussian

Ringypie said:


> Parsnip is trying to have a nap and is not impressed by me disturbing him!
> 
> View attachment 135614


'Bugger off and let me finish my book' more like!


----------



## lymorelynn

gorgeous said:


> How are all of your lovely meezers on this beautiful sunny day?
> 
> We are going to try 'Blissa' with a harness today. Also she will have another supervised taste of fresh air!
> 
> *On another note Blissa will be getting a playmate on 7th August!*  My house will start to resemble a zoo very soon...


How exciting :thumbup: More information required :yesnod::yesnod:
Have fun with the harness - mine just go all stiff legged and refuse to move when I first put them in a harness


----------



## curlywurlydee

MollyMilo said:


> Curly, can't be too much longer until you bring home Herbie!! I was just thinking Milo was born a week before Xmas and was home mid march! :yesnod:


Yes he will be with us next weekend!! he had his last jab on thursday which went well and the vet has given him a clean bill of health, so now just counting down the days!!

Exciting!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## curlywurlydee

So Draco turned 1 on Tuesday, and i have just noticed how big he has grown since September when we first got him! he was half the size of our Bella, now its looks like she is half the size of him!! :001_rolleyes:








[/URL]
Bella and Draco by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## MollyMilo

curlywurlydee said:


> So Draco turned 1 on Tuesday, and i have just noticed how big he has grown since September when we first got him! he was half the size of our Bella, now its looks like she is half the size of him!! :001_rolleyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> Bella and Draco by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]


He's amazing curly!! So handsome and does look big! :001_wub:


----------



## oggers86

The cats have been extremely good tonight and I am very concerned it is the calm before the storm. Hubs is out tonight and I have only just got home and as I suspected he forgot to set the flap to night mode. What I didnt expect to find were 2 cats inside, I fully expected them to have taken advantage and disappeared into the night. 

I have given them a nice big bowl of food lovingly mixed with water, lix e lix and liberally sprinkled with Thrive. I am hoping they stay quiet for the night now...


----------



## Alisa25

lymorelynn said:


> Gorgeous photo :001_wub: Happy 1/2 birthday Silas and Evie :thumbup:





MollyMilo said:


> Oh my they were born on Luci's birthday. This makes Them very special :001_wub:
> 
> Happy 1/2 birthday for yesterday babies! xx


Thanks!!!  And wow MollyMilo!  They are so special. 



moggiemum said:


> beautiful pic
> 
> happy 1/2 birthday​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


Thanks!  And thanks for doing the pic - I have no idea how to do that.. 



MichaelWT said:


> We are really enjoying our 2 kittens!
> 
> I took this pic of Dallas this morning...


I LOVE this pic! Such a beautiful meezer! And the pink feetiessss!!!! :drool:


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> I can't believe we are actually getting one. I have wanted one for so long but was always told no to a 3rd cat. I skmder what changed his mind...


So excited for you Oggers! :thumbsup: Not long left till you meet your future baby! 



MollyMilo said:


> Captured a video of my sleepy pair.
> What else to do on a cold rainy afternoon


:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: Gorgeous cosy bundles.


----------



## Alisa25

gorgeous said:


> How are all of your lovely meezers on this beautiful sunny day?
> 
> We are going to try 'Blissa' with a harness today. Also she will have another supervised taste of fresh air!
> 
> On another note Blissa will be getting a playmate on 7th August!  My house will start to resemble a zoo very soon...


Ohhhhh which breeder? PM me!


----------



## Alisa25

curlywurlydee said:


> So Draco turned 1 on Tuesday, and i have just noticed how big he has grown since September when we first got him! he was half the size of our Bella, now its looks like she is half the size of him!! :001_rolleyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> Bella and Draco by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]


Happy Birthday for Tuesday Handsome Draco!  He does look big in that photo! And he knows it too!


----------



## wileys mum

I love siamese cats , there all stunning in this thread


----------



## oggers86

Little one is a bit under the weather having had a reaction to the vaccinations. The breeder will be monitoring him but I am worried


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> Little one is a bit under the weather having had a reaction to the vaccinations. The breeder will be monitoring him but I am worried


Awww poor little mite..  Im sure he will be ok!


----------



## lymorelynn

oggers86 said:


> Little one is a bit under the weather having had a reaction to the vaccinations. The breeder will be monitoring him but I am worried


Poor baby  Try not to worry too much (I know, far easier said than done) he is in very capable hands


----------



## lymorelynn

Thought I'd pop a photo in here too (just in case you miss it )
Meet Lambchop Just The One


adult image sharing


----------



## oggers86

lymorelynn said:


> Poor baby  Try not to worry too much (I know, far easier said than done) he is in very capable hands


Yes that is true. We will not be vaccinating against Leukemia until he is around 6 months, my two are vaccinated against it so shouldnt be a problem.

He seems ok and should be fine to socialise with his litter mates tomorrow. Just got the second lot to go!

Will this have any impact on his future health?


----------



## lymorelynn

oggers86 said:


> Yes that is true. We will not be vaccinating against Leukemia until he is around 6 months, my two are vaccinated against it so shouldnt be a problem.
> 
> He seems ok and should be fine to socialise with his litter mates tomorrow. Just got the second lot to go!
> 
> *Will this have any impact on his future health*?


It shouldn't do. Jabs can sometimes make them a little bit off colour but not usually anything to worry about. He may not be bothered at all by the second vaccination.


----------



## oggers86

lymorelynn said:


> It shouldn't do. Jabs can sometimes make them a little bit off colour but not usually anything to worry about. He may not be bothered at all by the second vaccination.


Ok good! I haven't even met him yet and already I am worrying!


----------



## gorgeous

Blissa's new playmate will actually be a half sister or brother...her Mummy is preggers...

This is Blissa with her human brother and sister...


----------



## JordanRose

How beautiful is my boy?! :drool:







I know I'm biased but he's totally perfect :001_wub:


----------



## Azriel391

JordanRose said:


> How beautiful is my boy?! :drool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm biased but he's totally perfect :001_wub:


He is beyond beautiful !!! And such a credit to your love ...... even if he is bonkers lol , still deeply dippy Sir Spooks


----------



## JordanRose

Azriel391 said:


> He is beyond beautiful !!! And such a credit to your love ...... even if he is bonkers lol , still deeply dippy Sir Spooks


Aww, bless you!  Thanks x


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Blissa's new playmate will actually be a half sister or brother...her Mummy is preggers...
> 
> This is Blissa with her human brother and sister...


Ooo that is exciting!


----------



## Alisa25

Oh Silas is in SO MUCH TROUBLE TONIGHT! I was eating dinner on the sofa with my OH, and the babies were chasing each other all over the house. Now picture this: I see a meezer IN FLIGHT towards me and my PLATE, landing ARSE FIRST on my PLATE, food FLYING EVERYWHERE, and sliding off on the floor to continue the chase! My Mashed potatoes were flying all over the wall and sofa............. :yikes: 

Not impressed.... :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## gorgeous

Alisa25 said:


> Oh Silas is in SO MUCH TROUBLE TONIGHT! I was eating dinner on the sofa with my OH, and the babies were chasing each other all over the house. Now picture this: I see a meezer IN FLIGHT towards me and my PLATE, landing ARSE FIRST on my PLATE, food FLYING EVERYWHERE, and sliding off on the floor to continue the chase! My Mashed potatoes were flying all over the wall and sofa............. :yikes:
> 
> Not impressed.... :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Ha ha...meezer and mash!


----------



## Alisa25

gorgeous said:


> Ha ha...meezer and mash!


Very tempted to make meezer and mash after such antics...


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> How beautiful is my boy?! :drool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm biased but he's totally perfect :001_wub:


Spooks is perfect :001_wub: he's so photogenic x


----------



## MollyMilo

Just skipping this quietly into here. Apologies for those that have seen it all over the net today lol

Bed on the move - YouTube

Alisa, how is Silas cough? I just noticed your name is very similar 

Not long until the weekend curly! 

Aurelie, we are not seeing enough of Bruno :001_tt1:


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> Just skipping this quietly into here. Apologies for those that have seen it all over the net today lol
> 
> Bed on the move - YouTube
> 
> Alisa, how is Silas cough? I just noticed your name is very similar
> 
> Not long until the weekend curly!
> 
> Aurelie, we are not seeing enough of Bruno :001_tt1:


I love that video!!! Naughty chocolate!


----------



## MichaelWT

Managed to catch Dallas in some sunlight...


----------



## lymorelynn

MichaelWT said:


> Managed to catch Dallas in some sunlight...


Oh My Word :001_tt1::001_tt1:
Such a beautiful kitten :001_tt1: Such a great photo :thumbup:
I do wish I could take decent photos


----------



## MichaelWT

lymorelynn said:


> Oh My Word :001_tt1::001_tt1:
> Such a beautiful kitten :001_tt1: Such a great photo :thumbup:
> I do wish I could take decent photos


Thanks 

You know, I think it's more about them sitting still and less about cameras. Literally 2 seconds after this photo, he was down the stairs like his bottom was on fire!

Michael


----------



## oggers86

3 days!! He is much better now so that is good. He will be ready to leave Easter weekend all being well so I hope he doesn't have another reaction to his 2nd vaccinations.


----------



## oggers86

2 days! I really hope everything works out. 

We are still having problems with Elise weeing not in the tray when she is in at night. We have made the decision to give her 24/7 access again as she really doesn't like toiletting inside. 

Elsa seems fine with staying in at night although she had started ripping the cardboard off the flap so now we give Elise the downstairs at night with the open flap and Elsa the upstairs so she can't see the flap. 

When the kitten arrives we will get a dual flap and keep him and Elsa upstairs overnight once they are allowed to mingle.


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Just skipping this quietly into here. Apologies for those that have seen it all over the net today lol
> 
> Bed on the move - YouTube
> 
> Alisa, how is Silas cough? I just noticed your name is very similar
> 
> Not long until the weekend curly!
> 
> Aurelie, we are not seeing enough of Bruno :001_tt1:


Sorry! Here he is with my niece, who found her Sport Relief day at pre-school very tiring, much to Bruno's delight 

He has a show on Saturday.


----------



## MichaelWT

I think my 2 will look like this when they grow up


----------



## oggers86

Aurelie said:


> Sorry! Here he is with my niece, who found her Sport Relief day at pre-school very tiring, much to Bruno's delight
> 
> He has a show on Saturday.


Aww he has grown up nicely


----------



## MichaelWT

My two have learned the stairs are a valid hunting ground now.


----------



## oliviarussian

MichaelWT said:


> My two have learned the stairs are a valid hunting ground now.


Wow, Another stunning photo.... Are you a professional?


----------



## MichaelWT

oliviarussian said:


> Wow, Another stunning photo.... Are you a professional?


I'm a pro street photographer. I'm more used to photographing people. They tend to stay put.


----------



## oliviarussian

MichaelWT said:


> I'm a pro street photographer. I'm more used to photographing people. They tend to stay put.


Thought so!!!!!!! Beautiful models you have there


----------



## oggers86

How many of you knew that if adding another cat didn't work you could contact the breeder? I have always been told that by breeders so have always said if things don't work out Elsworth will have to go back. I desperately hope it never comes to that but with living creatures there is no telling how they will react. It seems those who disapprove of breeding disapprove of saying that if things went horribly wrong then he will have to go back to the breeder. 

Elise has been allowed out for 2 nights now and she is not trying to wee in the house. I know its only 2 days but I am 99% certain this will continue unless I have to lock the flap again. She is very happy with the arrangement so I am happy she is happy


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> How many of you knew that if adding another cat didn't work you could contact the breeder? I have always been told that by breeders so have always said if things don't work out Elsworth will have to go back. I desperately hope it never comes to that but with living creatures there is no telling how they will react. It seems those who disapprove of breeding disapprove of saying that if things went horribly wrong then he will have to go back to the breeder.
> 
> Elise has been allowed out for 2 nights now and she is not trying to wee in the house. I know its only 2 days but I am 99% certain this will continue unless I have to lock the flap again. She is very happy with the arrangement so I am happy she is happy


Hi Oggers. Great news re Elise. Lets hope it continues. Re taking Elsworth back to the breeder if things dont work out....I am sure the breeder would. However if you are thinking along those lines perhaps it is not the right time to add another kitty to your 'gang'? Maybe wait until things are definitely more settled with Elise?


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Hi Oggers. Great news re Elise. Lets hope it continues. Re taking Elsworth back to the breeder if things dont work out....I am sure the breeder would. However if you are thinking along those lines perhaps it is not the right time to add another kitty to your 'gang'? Maybe wait until things are definitely more settled with Elise?


I would always think that even if had the world's most well behaved cat just because you never know.

Elise is fine providing we give her outdoor access. Miss Independent that one


----------



## oggers86

I think I should stop worrying and just go with the flow. Elise will be fine now she has what she wants and the kitten will be fine providing I do things at their pace 

I bet in 6 months I will look back and wonder what I was stressing about!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Sorry! Here he is with my niece, who found her Sport Relief day at pre-school very tiring, much to Bruno's delight
> 
> He has a show on Saturday.


Oh I can't see it 

Good luck at the show!!! First one as an adult?


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Hi Oggers. Great news re Elise. Lets hope it continues. Re taking Elsworth back to the breeder if things dont work out....I am sure the breeder would. However if you are thinking along those lines perhaps it is not the right time to add another kitty to your 'gang'? Maybe wait until things are definitely more settled with Elise?


Not a bad idea this Oggers, you could always have Elsworth stay a bit longer with the breeder until things settle.

Is it tomorrow you meet him? :thumbup:


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Not a bad idea this Oggers, you could always have Elsworth stay a bit longer with the breeder until things settle.
> 
> Is it tomorrow you meet him? :thumbup:


It is tomorrow 

He wouldn't be coming home for 3 weeks from now anyway so plenty of time for Missy to get used to her new found freedom


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Oh I can't see it
> 
> Good luck at the show!!! First one as an adult?


Sorry - photobucket issues. It should be back on now. Yes first as an adult, will be interesting to see how he does. Nancy has managed to graze/scrape her head on something so am not sure if she can go yet, she is fine but I don't want to be vetted out.


----------



## Aurelie

MichaelWT said:


> I'm a pro street photographer. I'm more used to photographing people. They tend to stay put.


That explains it, your photos are beautiful.


----------



## Dumpling

Aww I just weighed Hector and he's over 2kg now, for some reason I found this very exciting!  I don't even know how much they should weigh at his age (4months and 2 weeks)

It'll be time for neutering soon!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Sorry! Here he is with my niece, who found her Sport Relief day at pre-school very tiring, much to Bruno's delight
> 
> He has a show on Saturday.


Aww that's such a sweet photo!:001_wub: Bruno looks so handsome. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## oggers86

I have ordered 2 Pet Remedy Diffusers and have bookmarked a page on introducing kittens to cats on the laptop. Diffuser will be switched on 2 weeks prior to arrival. Do you think it is worth getting some Zylkene in? I am not really sure what it does, when to give it or who to give it to but I have seen it recommend for stuff like this. 

Will take some photos tomorrow but you may have to wait until Sunday for them


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> I have ordered 2 Pet Remedy Diffusers and have bookmarked a page on introducing kittens to cats on the laptop. Diffuser will be switched on 2 weeks prior to arrival. Do you think it is worth getting some Zylkene in? I am not really sure what it does, when to give it or who to give it to but I have seen it recommend for stuff like this.
> 
> Will take some photos tomorrow but you may have to wait until Sunday for them


I've not used the pet remedy diffusers, but when I brought home the two kittens to Alfie ( 4 yr old ) I plugged in 3 Feliway diffusers. They were friends in no time. Though I did use a safe room for first 3 or 4 days and separated them when out of the house in order to give Alfie his 24/7 freedom.

Please take an extra one of Millie's half sister mummy Bella


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> I've not used the pet remedy diffusers, but when I brought home the two kittens to Alfie ( 4 yr old ) I plugged in 3 Feliway diffusers. They were friends in no time. Though I did use a safe room for first 3 or 4 days and separated them when out of the house in order to give Alfie his 24/7 freedom.
> 
> Please take an extra one of Millie's half sister mummy Bella


I certainly will!

I will have a safe room set up and also a large dog crate so he can spend some time in the presence of the cats but they can't get to him.

As they both go out they will be able to have some peace and quiet


----------



## Ringypie

Who needs a jack in the box when you could have one of these!!!


----------



## MollyMilo

milo is so stressed out this evening


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> milo is so stressed out this evening


Its a hard life being a cat!


----------



## moggiemum

MollyMilo said:


> milo is so stressed out this evening


hehe he deserves a place in the upside down thread , so stressful being beautiful warm and ever so relaxed


----------



## MollyMilo

moggiemum said:


> hehe he deserves a place in the upside down thread , so stressful being beautiful warm and ever so relaxed


I'll add him


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> I'll add him


Upside down thread??? I know a certain cross eyed silver thing who woul fit on there!!!


----------



## oggers86

Meeting Elsworth in less than 4 hours! I got myself all worked up the other day about him getting on with the others and making Elise worse but I feel so much more positive today! 

Everything will be fine and if I stress then things won't be fine as they will pick up on it.

He sounds like a huge character who gets his own way so it wouldn't surprise me if the girls just grudgingly became friends with him


----------



## MichaelWT

A couple of Leeloo


_Z290843 1600px by thesiamesediaries, on Flickr


_Z290862 1600px by thesiamesediaries, on Flickr


----------



## korrok

What beautiful photos! I wish I were as talented with a camera! :001_wub:


----------



## oggers86

Soo the visit is over...


----------



## lymorelynn

oggers86 said:


> Soo the visit is over...


And .... ????? Stop keeping us in suspenders woman!


----------



## oggers86

lymorelynn said:


> And .... ????? Stop keeping us in suspenders woman!


Lol like you all didn't know I was going to say yes. I did manage a small cuddle when he stopped playing. Elise has had a sniff of our hands and didn't seem bothered. Should be picking him up 22nd April.


----------



## lymorelynn

Glad it all went well and hope the time flies until you can pick him up


----------



## oggers86

lymorelynn said:


> Glad it all went well and hope the time flies until you can pick him up


Me too! Holiday has been approved so I have just over a week off to settle him in. I just need to reorganise the spare room, get some litter and food he currently uses and buy a dual flap so he can't get out but the other two can. I don't intend on leaving him unsupervised downstairs for a while but I would rather get the flap installed now just incase he makes a break for it and I am not quick enough. I think I will buy a new carrier as we will need 3 for when we (eventually) move anyway.


----------



## JordanRose

Spooky in the bunny shed the other day 











I have to watch him as he gets a bit protective and will swipe at them when they come in :hand:

He's also taken to eating hay! ut:


----------



## oggers86

JordanRose said:


> Spooky in the bunny shed the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to watch him as he gets a bit protective and will swipe at them when they come in :hand:
> 
> He's also taken to eating hay! ut:


He obviously thinks if it's good enough for the rabbits it is certainly good enough for him!


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Lol like you all didn't know I was going to say yes. I did manage a small cuddle when he stopped playing. Elise has had a sniff of our hands and didn't seem bothered. Should be picking him up 22nd April.


Is that all we get?? :lol:


----------



## Aurelie

oggers86 said:


> Me too! Holiday has been approved so I have just over a week off to settle him in. I just need to reorganise the spare room, get some litter and food he currently uses and buy a dual flap so he can't get out but the other two can. I don't intend on leaving him unsupervised downstairs for a while but I would rather get the flap installed now just incase he makes a break for it and I am not quick enough. I think I will buy a new carrier as we will need 3 for when we (eventually) move anyway.


How exciting - so the April countdown starts on Tuesday then?


----------



## Aurelie

Jordan I like Spook's Superman collar


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Is that all we get?? :lol:


Here are some pics and as promised a pic of Millies half sister. She took quite a shine to my husband and he was very enamoured with her.


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> Here are some pics and as promised a pic of Millies half sister. She took quite a shine to my husband and he was very enamoured with her.


Oh my! Just adorable. Love all the pics...such gorgeous babies. You have definitely chosen well. How excited are you Oggers?


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Here are some pics and as promised a pic of Millies half sister. She took quite a shine to my husband and he was very enamoured with her.


Aww how sweet are they!!! :001_wub: :001_wub:

Now, start at the begining. You got to the house and knocked on the door...


----------



## oggers86

Aurelie said:


> How exciting - so the April countdown starts on Tuesday then?


Yep! So excited!!


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Aww how sweet are they!!! :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> Now, start at the begining. You got to the house and knocked on the door...


Lol and the kittens were all brought to see us and it was a huge play fest! They were leaping around and falling on each other like mad things. As soon as I saw him I knew he was ours, then when he finally calmed down enough for a cuddle I was completely in love.


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Oh my! Just adorable. Love all the pics...such gorgeous babies. You have definitely chosen well. How excited are you Oggers?


Oh just a teeny weeny bit... ;-)


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Lol and the kittens were all brought to see us and it was a huge play fest! They were leaping around and falling on each other like mad things. As soon as I saw him I knew he was ours, then when he finally calmed down enough for a cuddle I was completely in love.


Better 

So excited for you!! :thumbup:


----------



## curlywurlydee

Hes Home!!









Herbie is finally with us, and he has not stopped charging about! He is such a confident boy, and he is giving Draco such a good workout. 
Draco was very curious when he arrived, no hissing or growling just sniffing him and tapping him, then they started chasing each other and this continued for a few hours. I feel quite confident that they will become the best of friends.

Bella on the other hand has been hissing and growling at both of them! She has kept out of their way, her charging around days are over and she prefers to spend her time curled up asleep somewhere, she has her own space away from the boys in my daughters bedroom.

Here are a couple of pics, he does not stay still for long, so it was hard work getting these shots .


----------



## Aurelie

Herbie is gorgeous! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## oggers86

curlywurlydee said:


> Hes Home!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herbie is finally with us, and he has not stopped charging about! He is such a confident boy, and he is giving Draco such a good workout.
> Draco was very curious when he arrived, no hissing or growling just sniffing him and tapping him, then they started chasing each other and this continued for a few hours. I feel quite confident that they will become the best of friends.
> 
> Bella on the other hand has been hissing and growling at both of them! She has kept out of their way, her charging around days are over and she prefers to spend her time curled up asleep somewhere, she has her own space away from the boys in my daughters bedroom.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics, he does not stay still for long, so it was hard work getting these shots .


Aww it's really sweet that they are friends already :-D

He is very cute


----------



## gorgeous

How wonderful Curly..Herbie is so handsome. I bet you and your family are having a very fun filled weekend! I shall look forward to the updates and seeing Herbie grow! :thumbup1:


----------



## oliviarussian

I just knew him and Draco were going to be best buddies, Congratulations Herbie is lovely!


----------



## JordanRose

Ah, look at Herbie! :001_wub: He's lovely!! Looks like he's going to be a big lad, too!


----------



## curlywurlydee

Thanks guys!
Yes Herbie is lots of fun, and we are enjoying him so much!


----------



## JordanRose

Spooky's 'sunbathing' in the window today. I love it when he does this as he looks like a statue. Siamese art! :001_tt1:



Until they do this:


:lol:


----------



## oliviarussian

JordanRose said:


> Spooky's 'sunbathing' in the window today. I love it when he does this as he looks like a statue. Siamese art! :001_tt1:
> 
> 
> 
> Until they do this:
> 
> 
> :lol:


Morning Spooky, Haven't seen you around much, Slave been keeping you busy?


----------



## JordanRose

oliviarussian said:


> Morning Spooky, Haven't seen you around much, Slave been keeping you busy?


Oh yes, I've been busy with my Facebook page! 

And the slave's been very busy at work- and volunteering- and more work- and exhaustion.

I'm told she has one full week left, though, then won't be working so much over the next 3 weeks. I demand cuddles. Constantly. Everyday.


----------



## oliviarussian

JordanRose said:


> Oh yes, I've been busy with my Facebook page!
> 
> And the slave's been very busy at work- and volunteering- and more work- and exhaustion.
> 
> I'm told she has one full week left, though, then won't be working so much over the next 3 weeks. I demand cuddles. Constantly. Everyday.


Can I have a nose at your facebook page? Or is it for invited friends only?


----------



## JordanRose

oliviarussian said:


> Can I have a nose at your facebook page? Or is it for invited friends only?


You should be able to see it with this link 

https://www.facebook.com/sirspookington


----------



## oliviarussian

JordanRose said:


> You should be able to see it with this link
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/sirspookington


Some people say I'm handsome, and I just say I know! :lol::lol: I'm going to be singing that all day now!!!!!


----------



## curlywurlydee

I got this cute siamese Mother's Day card for my mum :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## curlywurlydee

And Herbie is showing off the card I received this morning 
:thumbup:


----------



## oliviarussian

curlywurlydee said:


> I got this cute siamese Mother's Day card for my mum :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


It's Draco and Herbie!!!! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## gorgeous

Proud of Blissa today! Now our back garden backs onto open countryside and the front of the house cannot be accessed from the back. So with the nice weather we have been allowing Blissa (supervised) to have a wander in the garden. Yesterday she had a good old mooch round the garden...discovered flies...but needs to practise her swatting techniques...

Today she has been outside with me whilst I do some gardening. Blissa discovered the lane behind our garden (no traffic)..she had a good old mooch and then not only came back into garden but miawoed at me and walked to the back door....she wanted her elevenses! So all good with carefully introducing Blissa to the garden.:thumbup:


----------



## curlywurlydee

Herbie's batterys have finally worn out, and he is resting....so i managed to get a few more pics of him. :thumbup1:


----------



## lymorelynn

curlywurlydee said:


> Herbie's batterys have finally worn out, and he is resting....so i managed to get a few more pics of him. :thumbup1:


He is just adorable :001_wub::001_wub: I love Draco giving him a little sniff now that he's calmed down  and don't doubt that they will be the best of pals :thumbup:
I'm sure Bella will appreciate his charms before long too 
Love, love the Mother's Day cards :thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## MollyMilo

Looks like I went to bed too soon this morning!! 


Love the photos, welcome home gorgeous Herbie!! He looks amazing 
And I'm delighted Draco loves him already too. I'm sure Bella will come stoned like she did with Draco


----------



## curlywurlydee

Herbie is just so cute, cant stop taking pics of him :001_wub:







[/URL][/IMG]

and i think he loves his big brother Draco, he always wants to play; :001_wub:








[/URL][/IMG]

Bella on the other hand.....if looks could kill :laugh:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JordanRose

I've run out of Feliway - have just ordered some more!- and have been weaning Spooks off the Zylkene. I didn't realise how much difference it made to his happiness but he's been very agitated and howly the past couple of days. He just can't settle, poor boy  

Bless my little stressy man!


----------



## oggers86

I think I am all set for Elsworth. Picked up litter, food and a carrier today and am doing a bit Zooplus order tonight for more food to last until May. 

I decided to get a small animal kong but not sure what to put in it other than dry. I was thinking of stuffing it with something but not sure what.


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> I think I am all set for Elsworth. Picked up litter, food and a carrier today and am doing a bit Zooplus order tonight for more food to last until May.
> 
> I decided to get a small animal kong but not sure what to put in it other than dry. I was thinking of stuffing it with something but not sure what.


Treats? I don't think you'd want to put anything wet in there, it would go everywhere?


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Treats? I don't think you'd want to put anything wet in there, it would go everywhere?


That did occur to me especially with carpet. I have an activity maze to put dry in so I wanted something that he really had to work at to keep him occupied.


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> That did occur to me especially with carpet. I have an activity maze to put dry in so I wanted something that he really had to work at to keep him occupied.


Its probably different for cats but Lily (our dog) has her kong stuff with wet meat but I then freeze it so it takes her longer to get the meat out...and no mess!! but doubt a kitten would appreciate it being frozen!


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> That did occur to me especially with carpet. I have an activity maze to put dry in so I wanted something that he really had to work at to keep him occupied.


Are you and the oh out of the house for very long hours? Because he won't sit quietly with his dry feeder puzzle and kong toy or any toys for that matter when you are home  he'll be occupied with what you are doing!  he'll follow you around from room to room 'helping' with all your tasks and/ or dragging his toys with him :thumbsup:


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Its probably different for cats but Lily (our dog) has her kong stuff with wet meat but I then freeze it so it takes her longer to get the meat out...and no mess!! but doubt a kitten would appreciate it being frozen!


Put one in front of Blissa and see what she does with it!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Put one in front of Blissa and see what she does with it!


I dont think Lily would be very impressed lol..but Blissa wouldnt either I think! lol


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Are you and the oh out of the house for very long hours? Because he won't sit quietly with his dry feeder puzzle and kong toy or any toys for that matter when you are home  he'll be occupied with what you are doing!  he'll follow you around from room to room 'helping' with all your tasks and/ or dragging his toys with him :thumbsup:


Not really, normal working hours at the most, at the least it can be one hour.

I have a week off to settle him in and see what keeps him busy for when we are both out.

He can help me with whatever he chooses, will be nice to have the company


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Put one in front of Blissa and see what she does with it!


Hmm I wonder if cooked chicken could work. No gloopy mess but it isn't dry food.

Elsa would happily eat frozen raw given the option. I can't leave it out defrosting or she drags it off the worktop.


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> Not really, normal working hours at the most, at the least it can be one hour.
> 
> I have a week off to settle him in and see what keeps him busy for when we are both out.
> 
> He can help me with whatever he chooses, will be nice to have the company


They are extremely good company..very entertaining. Blissa likes to help make the beds, wash up and even supervises me bathing the kids!


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> They are extremely good company..very entertaining. Blissa likes to help make the beds, wash up and even supervises me bathing the kids!


Oh good!!

Have your cats fully accepted her now?


----------



## curlywurlydee

So we have a bromance developing!
Draco and Herbie have become the best of friends! they are sleeping together eating together, they follow each other everywhere, its so cute to watch.

Bella is slowly coming around, she will sometimes sleep with Herbie and gives him a little wash, but its all on her terms.

We are so happy he is here, he was definetly worth the wait!!

heres a few more pics....








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MollyMilo

curlywurlydee said:


> So we have a bromance developing!
> Draco and Herbie have become the best of friends! they are sleeping together eating together, they follow each other everywhere, its so cute to watch.
> 
> Bella is slowly coming around, she will sometimes sleep with Herbie and gives him a little wash, but its all on her terms.
> 
> We are so happy he is here, he was definetly worth the wait!!
> 
> heres a few more pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Oh those photos!! :001_wub: :001_wub: the three of them look very relaxed

Just what Draco was waiting for aww I love them all and so happy for you Curly


----------



## MollyMilo

Do the bells on their collars not drive you all loopy? I can just imagine them all running around in the middle of the night 

Where the heck is Alisa and her gorgeous pair??


----------



## curlywurlydee

MollyMilo said:


> Oh those photos!! :001_wub: :001_wub: the three of them look very relaxed
> 
> Just what Draco was waiting for aww I love them all and so happy for you Curly


Thanks MollyMilo!

They are so cute together, and Draco is getting lots of exercise now and is like a born again kitten, prancing and leaping about! 
Bella gets to chill out in peace, and when the boys are fast asleep she creeps over to join them :thumbup:


----------



## curlywurlydee

MollyMilo said:


> Do the bells on their collars not drive you all loopy? I can just imagine them all running around in the middle of the night
> 
> Where the heck is Alisa and her gorgeous pair??


They all sleep through most of the night, i rarely hear them running around, during the day their little tinkles let us know where they are in the house! and let Bella know when shes being stalked


----------



## MollyMilo

curlywurlydee said:


> They all sleep through most of the night, i rarely hear them running around, during the day their little tinkles let us know where they are in the house! and let Bella know when shes being stalked


Haha brilliant!!


----------



## oliviarussian

Are all Siamese great cuddlers? There seem to be so many photos on here with them all snuggled up that I wondered if it was a breed trait that they are very tactile!


----------



## oggers86

oliviarussian said:


> Are all Siamese great cuddlers? There seem to be so many photos on here with them all snuggled up that I wondered if it was a breed trait that they are very tactile!


I noticed that too, Siamese do seem to make friends with everyone!


----------



## lymorelynn

curlywurlydee said:


> So we have a bromance developing!
> Draco and Herbie have become the best of friends! they are sleeping together eating together, they follow each other everywhere, its so cute to watch.
> 
> Bella is slowly coming around, she will sometimes sleep with Herbie and gives him a little wash, but its all on her terms.
> 
> We are so happy he is here, he was definetly worth the wait!!
> 
> heres a few more pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Loving the Bromance there


----------



## curlywurlydee

oliviarussian said:


> Are all Siamese great cuddlers? There seem to be so many photos on here with them all snuggled up that I wondered if it was a breed trait that they are very tactile!


All My Siamese have been big cuddlers, they have all had that affectionate, outgoing personality and have bonded with us really closely, if there is a lap available they will always claim it!

Your never alone with a siamese in the house


----------



## oggers86

2 weeks and 4 days! Time is going sooo slowly!!!


----------



## JordanRose

oliviarussian said:


> Are all Siamese great cuddlers? There seem to be so many photos on here with them all snuggled up that I wondered if it was a breed trait that they are very tactile!


Spooks is very cuddly! He's very much a one person cat (a lot of Siamese are, I think) and as long as I'm in the house, he's always on my lap, by my side or in the same room.

He's very tactile, too! He just LOVES being stroked and will sometimes bite you gently if you stop, or if he wants you to start stroking him. He enjoys being groomed, as well and has to pin you to the bed at night!

Seeing all the other Meezers cuddling other cats makes me feel guilty- I'd love to give that to him, too! Whether he'd appreciate it, though, is another matter!


----------



## curlywurlydee

oggers86 said:


> 2 weeks and 4 days! Time is going sooo slowly!!!


I feel your pain oggers!! especially after waiting weeks and weeks for Herbie to come home. Hes been with us for a week now and it feels like he has been here forever!!

Your lovely little boy will be worth the wait


----------



## Aurelie

oliviarussian said:


> Are all Siamese great cuddlers? There seem to be so many photos on here with them all snuggled up that I wondered if it was a breed trait that they are very tactile!


Yes definately - they are a needy, cuddly little bunch, although maybe it's just a ruse to keep themselves warm


----------



## oggers86

Aurelie said:


> Yes definately - they are a needy, cuddly little bunch, although maybe it's just a ruse to keep themselves warm


Ok so thats no heating in the house in order to get more cuddles


----------



## oggers86

curlywurlydee said:


> I feel your pain oggers!! especially after waiting weeks and weeks for Herbie to come home. Hes been with us for a week now and it feels like he has been here forever!!
> 
> Your lovely little boy will be worth the wait


He most definitely will!


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> He most definitely will!


Think of it in days now

Only 15 

Aurelie that photo of Bruno and N :001_wub: :001_wub:

Millie is 9 months today!

Lynn how is pasha and onesie, is she going to be a lilac? Photos due 

I'm missing Silas and Evie!!


----------



## MichaelWT

curlywurlydee said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Great looking cats!!


----------



## rose

My beautiful Monty, doing what cats do best!


----------



## MollyMilo

rose said:


> My beautiful Monty, doing what cats do best!


Gosh he is beautiful!! Gorgeous gorgeous boy :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

A few updates from the Lambchop household 
Pasha has decided that Onesie can come downstairs - in fact Pasha has decided that since Onesie is too heavy to carry she ought to be able to get downstairs by herself - cue lots and lots of squeaking 
MiMi has decided that Onesie is a new toy  and has to be constantly told to leave her alone. When not trying to play with Onesie MiMi has discovered the joys of racing around the walls as in 'The Wall of Death'  and taking flying leaps from the backs of sofas - so far she has pulled down one pelmet drape over the patio doors (went back up easily enough but has been down again a couple of times) and launched herself onto the lampshade of a 1920s brass standard lamp. The shade is made of velum and has not survived  the lamp which fell over seems to be okay. - I do recall Mai Tai doing very similar things at this age - one broken Victorian fire screen springs to mind :nonod:
Mai Tai just sits and watches with a very disapproving glare 
And here's a couple of photos of the little Onesie - looking rather sad and lonely 

free picture upload


uploading pictures


----------



## oggers86

lymorelynn said:


> A few updates from the Lambchop household
> Pasha has decided that Onesie can come downstairs - in fact Pasha has decided that since Onesie is too heavy to carry she ought to be able to get downstairs by herself - cue lots and lots of squeaking
> MiMi has decided that Onesie is a new toy  and has to be constantly told to leave her alone. When not trying to play with Onesie MiMi has discovered the joys of racing around the walls as in 'The Wall of Death'  and taking flying leaps from the backs of sofas - so far she has pulled down one pelmet drape over the patio doors (went back up easily enough but has been down again a couple of times) and launched herself onto the lampshade of a 1920s brass standard lamp. The shade is made of velum and has not survived  the lamp which fell over seems to be okay. - I do recall Mai Tai doing very similar things at this age - one broken Victorian fire screen springs to mind :nonod:
> Mai Tai just sits and watches with a very disapproving glare
> And here's a couple of photos of the little Onesie - looking rather sad and lonely
> 
> free picture upload
> 
> 
> uploading pictures


She is lovely. Your house seems like lots of fun


----------



## lymorelynn

oggers86 said:


> She is lovely. Your house seems like lots of fun


You wait - it'll be your turn soon :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## oggers86

lymorelynn said:


> You wait - it'll be your turn soon :smilewinkgrin:


God help me! His room is all set, just a brief hoover the day before he gets here and need to put the airer in our bedroom.

Neither cat seem bothered by not being allowed in and they dont react to any Siamese sounds


----------



## rose

When I got Monty (last August) I just let him out of his carrier and he met my other dogs and cats and was fine straight away. Gino (birman) was a bit worried about him and didn't have much to do with him for a week or two but now they play chase all the time. Monty loves all the animals and would rather snuggle up with the dogs than us!!


----------



## oggers86

rose said:


> When I got Monty (last August) I just let him out of his carrier and he met my other dogs and cats and was fine straight away. Gino (birman) was a bit worried about him and didn't have much to do with him for a week or two but now they play chase all the time. Monty loves all the animals and would rather snuggle up with the dogs than us!!


I think I will see how they react to him in his carrier. I don't want to rush things and it all go pear shaped but I don't want to draw it out too long. We have a dog crate if needs be to keep him safe whilst the others have a good investigate.


----------



## rose

oggers86 said:


> I think I will see how they react to him in his carrier. I don't want to rush things and it all go pear shaped but I don't want to draw it out too long. We have a dog crate if needs be to keep him safe whilst the others have a good investigate.


I find the other cats aged 2 and 4 just get fed up being woken up to play!! The trouble with kittens (especially high energy siamese) they are inquisitive and want to play when the lazy cats like to snooze!


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> A few updates from the Lambchop household
> Pasha has decided that Onesie can come downstairs - in fact Pasha has decided that since Onesie is too heavy to carry she ought to be able to get downstairs by herself - cue lots and lots of squeaking
> MiMi has decided that Onesie is a new toy  and has to be constantly told to leave her alone. When not trying to play with Onesie MiMi has discovered the joys of racing around the walls as in 'The Wall of Death'  and taking flying leaps from the backs of sofas - so far she has pulled down one pelmet drape over the patio doors (went back up easily enough but has been down again a couple of times) and launched herself onto the lampshade of a 1920s brass standard lamp. The shade is made of velum and has not survived  the lamp which fell over seems to be okay. - I do recall Mai Tai doing very similar things at this age - one broken Victorian fire screen springs to mind :nonod:
> Mai Tai just sits and watches with a very disapproving glare
> And here's a couple of photos of the little Onesie - looking rather sad and lonely
> 
> free picture upload
> 
> 
> uploading pictures


Lynn I mean this in the kindest possible way, and I'm so sorry about your lamp but...
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :001_tongue:

Onesie is so cute though!!! What is she?


----------



## lymorelynn

*


MollyMilo said:


> Lynn I mean this in the kindest possible way, and I'm so sorry about your lamp but...
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :001_tongue:
> 
> Onesie is so cute though!!! What is she?


Thank you for your concern :001_tongue: To say my husband is not best pleased is something of an understatement :crying:
What do you mean what is she   I'm pretty sure that she is a lilac point


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> *
> 
> Thank you for your concern :001_tongue: To say my husband is not best pleased is something of an understatement :crying:
> What do you mean what is she   I'm pretty sure that she is a lilac point


Yes, I meant what colour  is she a keeper? She's so pretty!

Sorry mr Lynn, but it's still a little bit funny 

He'll laugh about it one day


----------



## lymorelynn

As much as I'd love to keep her I don't want to run the risk of any breeding problems with her and I really can't keep her just as a pet as harsh as that seems 
She has a lovely home lined up and her prospective slaves will be coming to see her over Easter


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> As much as I'd love to keep her I don't want to run the risk of any breeding problems with her and I really can't keep her just as a pet as harsh as that seems
> She has a lovely home lined up and her prospective slaves will be coming to see her over Easter


No it doesn't sound harsh at all Lynn, it's how things have to go or you end up with a collection!
I'm sure onesie will be very loved, she looks such a sweetie xx


----------



## Alisa25

Sorry everyone about my absence! Evie and Silas are great! Ive just been mega busy at work. Its lambing time on one of the farms Im involved with and I have basically been having 12-14 hour days for 3 weeks now..  Babies are not impressed but i get amazing cuddles when i finally get home. :thumbup: 

Will post more later. Im knackered.


----------



## gorgeous

Blissa has done a zoomie or whatever you call it! And ran and jumped..leaped from surface to surface..me being the last leap! I was holding a glass of vin roughe...Blissa managed to get both paws in my wine and create red spots of rouge all over the xarpet..walls..door..armchair and my blooming boobies! Dont you just love em? :thumbup:


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Sorry everyone about my absence! Evie and Silas are great! Ive just been mega busy at work. Its lambing time on one of the farms Im involved with and I have basically been having 12-14 hour days for 3 weeks now..  Babies are not impressed but i get amazing cuddles when i finally get home. :thumbup:
> 
> Will post more later. Im knackered.


You abscence was noticed!! When I saw your last post was about the flying mashed potato I did start to panic 

Your days sound busy!! 

have a quick nap and then post some photos


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Blissa has done a zoomie or whatever you call it! And ran and jumped..leaped from surface to surface..me being the last leap! I was holding a glass of vin roughe...Blissa managed to get both paws in my wine and create red spots of rouge all over the xarpet..walls..door..armchair and my blooming boobies! Dont you just love em? :thumbup:


:O I hope she didn't waste too much wine!

Elsa once knocked a glass of my red wine flying from the chair arm with her tail. I am a lot more careful with my wine these days.


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> :O I hope she didn't waste too much wine!
> 
> Elsa once knocked a glass of my red wine flying from the chair arm with her tail. I am a lot more careful with my wine these days.


To be honest it was impressive how many surfaces gor a,splattering of my vino from such a,dainty cat...!! And yes I will be much more careful of ny wine in future too! x


----------



## Little-moomin

Here is my little Sydney.. can't believe he's going to be 6 this year  :001_wub: I miss him (and all 5 other cats) so so much when I'm in London


----------



## MichaelWT

Leeloo's a bit tired and suggesting I move on...


----------



## MollyMilo

MichaelWT said:


> Leeloo's a bit tired and suggesting I move on...


Beautiful!!! :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Leah-Pardo said:


> Here is my little Sydney.. can't believe he's going to be 6 this year  :001_wub: I miss him (and all 5 other cats) so so much when I'm in London


Aww Sidney, haven't seen him for ages!! What a handsome little man :001_wub:


----------



## Little-moomin

MollyMilo said:


> Aww Sidney, haven't seen him for ages!! What a handsome little man :001_wub:


He's been in hiding 

I am biased but I do think he's a little looker! I still see him as such a babu though!


----------



## MollyMilo

Leah-Pardo said:


> He's been in hiding
> 
> I am biased but I do think he's a little looker! I still see him as such a babu though!


You still will when he is 16


----------



## oggers86

I have officially created a monster. Elsa is obsessed with raw, she is catching wildlife and eating it if I give her tins. I gave her 2 sizeable chunks of chicken as a snack and the second she finishes she wants more!

Nutriment arrives tomorrow so I will have to keep a record of how much she eats.

Elsworth is fine after his 2nd vaccs


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> I have officially created a monster. Elsa is obsessed with raw, she is catching wildlife and eating it if I give her tins. I gave her 2 sizeable chunks of chicken as a snack and the second she finishes she wants more!
> 
> Nutriment arrives tomorrow so I will have to keep a record of how much she eats.
> 
> Elsworth is fine after his 2nd vaccs


How many days is it now?


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> How many days is it now?


11 days tomorrow!!! In a weeks time I will be kitten proofing the house and then the following Monday evening I will put the litter in the tray, run the hoover around the room and sort out the bowls ready to fill with food and water.

When we got the Mogs it was a mad dash to buy everything, this time I have been organising for so long I am running out of things to organise.

I can't believe we are getting another cat!!! Definitely the last one though, human addition next year. I hope I don't become a crazy baby lady as well and want hundreds of babies. We are not rich enough for multiples of everything!


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> 11 days tomorrow!!! In a weeks time I will be kitten proofing the house and then the following Monday evening I will put the litter in the tray, run the hoover around the room and sort out the bowls ready to fill with food and water.
> 
> When we got the Mogs it was a mad dash to buy everything, this time I have been organising for so long I am running out of things to organise.
> 
> I can't believe we are getting another cat!!! Definitely the last one though, human addition next year. I hope I don't become a crazy baby lady as well and want hundreds of babies. We are not rich enough for multiples of everything!


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Congratulations!!!!


I'm not pregnant yet, got a few more months before we need to think about being pregnant so I think I shall make the most of it!

Touch wood everything will just fall into place at the right time. Newbie will be approaching 2 years old by the time we plan to have our first so we should have got through the kitten craziness...or maybe not!


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> I'm not pregnant yet, got a few more months before we need to think about being pregnant so I think I shall make the most of it!
> 
> Touch wood everything will just fall into place at the right time. Newbie will be approaching 2 years old by the time we plan to have our first so we should have got through the kitten craziness...or maybe not!


Umm nope


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Umm nope


Knowing my luck he will team up with a baby and come up with ingenious ways to cause me problems.


----------



## oggers86

Into single figures tomorrow, 9 days!!!


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Into single figures tomorrow, 9 days!!!


Time is flying!!!

Can we have another photo


----------



## oggers86

Only one I have at the mo. Will give you lots when he is home. Time seems to be dragging for me!


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Only one I have at the mo. Will give you lots when he is home. Time seems to be dragging for me!


Such a Georgeous gathering of meezers!! :001_wub: :001_wub:

Which one is Elsworth?


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Such a Georgeous gathering of meezers!! :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> Which one is Elsworth?


Second from the right.


----------



## curlywurlydee

oggers86 said:


> Only one I have at the mo. Will give you lots when he is home. Time seems to be dragging for me!


Elsworth is adorable!! and the rest of the litter are pretty cute too, such sweet little faces and adoring eyes :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Not long now!!


----------



## curlywurlydee

Herbie has settled in now and become best friends with Draco. Bella is slowly coming around, if she sees him asleep she will creep over and give him a wash (while growling) and then make herself comfy and sleep next to him or on top of him!
Herbie seems to be growing before our eyes, he looks bigger each day. They all have breakfast and dinner together and he always finishes first and then helps Bella and Draco eat theirs! We give Herbie lunch also, but have to shut him in the kitchen, and as he hates being on his own, one of us stays with him while he eats!

heres a few pics

he loves cuddles







[/URL]Herbie Siamese kitten by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]

and Shoulders







[/URL]Herbie Siamese by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]

with Bella







[/URL]Herbie. Seal point siamese kitten by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]

Draco looking all grown up and manly 







[/URL]Draco the Siamese by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]

Beautiful Bella







[/URL]Bella by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## oggers86

curlywurlydee said:


> Herbie has settled in now and become best friends with Draco. Bella is slowly coming around, if she sees him asleep she will creep over and give him a wash (while growling) and then make herself comfy and sleep next to him or on top of him!
> Herbie seems to be growing before our eyes, he looks bigger each day. They all have breakfast and dinner together and he always finishes first and then helps Bella and Draco eat theirs! We give Herbie lunch also, but have to shut him in the kitchen, and as he hates being on his own, one of us stays with him while he eats!
> 
> heres a few pics
> 
> he loves cuddles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]Herbie Siamese kitten by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> and Shoulders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]Herbie Siamese by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> with Bella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]Herbie. Seal point siamese kitten by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Draco looking all grown up and manly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]Draco the Siamese by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Beautiful Bella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]Bella by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]


Glad they are all getting along. Herbie has lovely eyes!! I hope Elsworth is a shoulder cat, these two just jump straight off.


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Glad they are all getting along. Herbie has lovely eyes!! I hope Elsworth is a shoulder cat, these two just jump straight off.


Meezer kittens are so sweet when they leap at you and land on your shoulder 
Big meezers not so much 

Curly, I'm hysterical laughing at Bella growling at Bertie as she washes him!! :lol:


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Meezer kittens are so sweet when they leap at you and land on your shoulder
> Big meezers not so much
> 
> Curly, I'm hysterical laughing at Bella growling at Bertie as she washes him!! :lol:


I was just thinking that earlier. I wonder if I can teach him to ask if he wants shoulder time so I can bend down...funny though as I was just sent a photo of him on the breeders husbands shoulder. No photo as I have better ones.


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> I was just thinking that earlier. I wonder if I can teach him to ask if he wants shoulder time so I can bend down...funny though as I was just sent a photo of him on the breeders husbands shoulder. No photo as I have better ones.


Share that one too if you'd like 

Elsworth is just wow!! Look at his bold stripes, he's just so cute!!


----------



## moggiemum

oooeee i have jst proper spoilt myself before bedtime with a midnight mezzer mooch on this thread , beautiful  , i love Elsworth's friend in the last pic :thumbup1:


----------



## curlywurlydee

MollyMilo said:


> Meezer kittens are so sweet when they leap at you and land on your shoulder
> Big meezers not so much
> 
> Curly, I'm hysterical laughing at Bella growling at Bertie as she washes him!! :lol:


She a funny old girl, she used to do it to Draco, she always cleans them before she sleeps on them but she will grumble and growl while she does it! it makes us laugh everytime



oggers86 said:


> I was just thinking that earlier. I wonder if I can teach him to ask if he wants shoulder time so I can bend down...funny though as I was just sent a photo of him on the breeders husbands shoulder. No photo as I have better ones.


Elsworth is Stunning and those stripes are going to be striking when hes all grown up! 
Both our boys love sitting on shoulders, Draco will just hang around your neck like a scarf, and relax. He doesn't jump up but if you bend down he will climb up you and get comfortable, hes our gentle giant lol
Herbie does a run and a jump, which can be a bit of a shock if your not expecting it, hopefully he will grow out of that, and take note of how his big bro gets up there.


----------



## AnimalMad88

Just had a little chuckle at this thread re the shoulder jumping (gorgeous cats btw) never been a fan of Siamese in the past but seeing these pics I think I may have been converted. 

The reason for my chuckling at reading about the shoulder jumping Siamese that many of you seem to be slaves to is because it reminded me of a story that my mother told me about an aunts Siamese years ago (before my time as have never seen a Siamese in the flesh before.) 

My mother had gone to my aunts for a cuppa one day, and whilst they were chatting, my aunts full grown Siamese had climbed some shelving behind my mum and leaped onto her shoulder. Now my mother hadn't seen any sign of the cat in question at any point during the visit, and in the shock of having him land on her shoulder the poor boy was flung off.

"That's a pedigree cat!" exclaimed my aunt.
"I don't care what it is." said my mother icily "it does NOT jump on my shoulder!"

I don't think the visit lasted much longer after that. 

DISCLAIMER: I just want to make everyone aware that my mother was as much of an animal lover as myself and in her time had owned dogs and cats of all shapes and sizes and would never harm one deliberately. I'm sure had she been aware of the cats intentions that she would have moved out of his way or otherwise reacted differently. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Ringypie

i have a shoulder cat too - luckily it's Parsnip not Flint though as Flint is massive in comparison! He always does it when he's a bit needy and will jump up from the floor if you aren't standing near anything convenient for him to use as a leg up! Once up there he curls around and rubs his cheek against mine and purrs VERY loudly. He will stay there even when I'm doing things like making a cuppa.


----------



## lymorelynn

None of my current bunch are shoulder cats 
This was my last one, chocolate point Leilou, who I lost at the age of 9 months - the last of my Siamese to ever be allowed out


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> None of my current bunch are shoulder cats
> This was my last one, chocolate point Leilou, who I lost at the age of 9 months - the last of my Siamese to ever be allowed out
> View attachment 136988


Leilou was gorgeous, I had no idea you lost her so young  tragic accident Lynn?


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Leilou was gorgeous, I had no idea you lost her so young  tragic accident Lynn?


She was knocked down by a car on our very quiet, single track lane  I was calling her in as I had to leave for work but had to go and asked my sons to get her in. They found her, with my Gizmo sitting beside her


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> She was knocked down by a car on our very quiet, single track lane  I was calling her in as I had to leave for work but had to go and asked my sons to get her in. They found her, with my Gizmo sitting beside her


Oh my  tragic xx


----------



## oggers86

In a weeks time I will be at home with my new furry addition!! Working every day but one right up until Tues when I am doing a half day so I should be kept busy.


----------



## curlywurlydee

Here's a pic of Draco hanging around my daughters neck


----------



## curlywurlydee

lymorelynn said:


> She was knocked down by a car on our very quiet, single track lane  I was calling her in as I had to leave for work but had to go and asked my sons to get her in. They found her, with my Gizmo sitting beside her


Oh that is so sad 😥


----------



## Alisa25

We are Back!!!


----------



## Alisa25

More to follow...


----------



## JordanRose

Spooks wants to say hello and apologise for his slave's rubbishness on here lately! (I'm struggling a bit health wise but hopefully back to normal soon  )

Posing:








Looking very Siamese in this one:


That's the spot!


Sneaky tooth 


:001_wub:


----------



## Lunabuma

Luna and Ziggy went for their boosters today. Luna was as you would expect, Ziggy walked out the carrier sniffed about, purred and rubbed his head lovingly on the vets hands before having his jab! ut:


----------



## AnnC

Lunabuma said:


> purred and rubbed his head lovingly on the vets hands before having his jab! ut:


Does your cat do lessons?:thumbup1: Because if so I'd like to book my Tonk in for some on how to be chilled. The years he's lived with Bluey my British Blue who has had to learn all about Tonks snuggling up in a bed together, Polo's never learnt about how to be laid back like Blue. :shocked:


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> Luna and Ziggy went for their boosters today. Luna was as you would expect, Ziggy walked out the carrier sniffed about, purred and rubbed his head lovingly on the vets hands before having his jab! ut:


Aww ziggy, you are such a sweetie 

What do they weigh now LB?


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Spooks wants to say hello and apologise for his slave's rubbishness on here lately! (I'm struggling a bit health wise but hopefully back to normal soon  )
> 
> Posing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking very Siamese in this one:
> 
> 
> That's the spot!
> 
> 
> Sneaky tooth
> 
> 
> :001_wub:


Spooks looking so handsome :001_wub: :001_wub:

Sorry you're not feeling too well Jordan xx


----------



## Alisa25

More pics as promised! :blush:


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

























Yes I realise they are mostly them two sleeping - we are having a chilled out Easter weekend! :001_tongue:


----------



## JillyJam

Nyota and Padme demanded that we post an update to say thank you all for the lovely pictures of their relatives, distant and close, and to let you know that they are growing up well (10 and 9 months respectively. Only today, Nyota ventured outdoors for the first time in her cat jacket (Padme has been going out for a few weeks now) and had a great time!!! 

Nyota (on the left) has a habit of bringing her toy to bed (a feather on a string) and bringing it to her slaves when she needs to play. She's also extremely chatty and will spend 10 minutes or so every day randomly howling at the light fitting in the lounge :crazy:

Padme on the other hand will pick up a packet of her food in her mouth and bring in from the kitchen to the lounge. She will then place it at her slave's feet and give them a look that can only be interpreted as "your'e on your final warning"  She's also learned how to open a pizza box in 15 seconds flat....

No pics of Nyota in her jacket, but one of Padme is attached.

Gawd we luv 'em!!!

Jillian and Jamie x


----------



## rose

Must be related to Monty !! He will be one on May 5th


----------



## oggers86

A certain someone comes home tomorrow!!


----------



## moggiemum

wow that when fast , well it did for me  i remember susies countdown and i couldnt believe how fast the last week went , 

very best wishes for you and your new furbaby


----------



## Satori

A lucky tongue shot


----------



## oggers86

moggiemum said:


> wow that when fast , well it did for me  i remember susies countdown and i couldnt believe how fast the last week went ,
> 
> very best wishes for you and your new furbaby


The last few days have but I have been really busy at work so it has kept me occupied.

Finishing at 12 tomorrow and will be going straight to pick him up. Hope to be home no later than 5pm, depends how long I spend talking!


----------



## curlywurlydee

oggers86 said:


> The last few days have but I have been really busy at work so it has kept me occupied.
> 
> Finishing at 12 tomorrow and will be going straight to pick him up. Hope to be home no later than 5pm, depends how long I spend talking!


How Exciting!!
The time seems to have gone super fast.
Cant wait to see the pics tomorrow


----------



## MollyMilo

Satori I'm in love with your boy! :001_wub: :001_wub: 

So pleased I havent missed the Elsworth intro! Hurry home and update us oggers


----------



## oggers86

We are home. Not a single peep on the way home! Elsa has met him already, she is ok with him from a distance but she warns him off if he gets too close. He is very good and listens to her so I think they will be fine. He is mostly hiding so I am leaving him to it.


----------



## Dumpling

oggers86 said:


> We are home. Not a single peep on the way home! Elsa has met him already, she is ok with him from a distance but she warns him off if he gets too close. He is very good and listens to her so I think they will be fine. He is mostly hiding so I am leaving him to it.


How exciting that he's home! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## oggers86

He has met Elsa again. She definitely doesn't want him too close but she will move closer if he moves away to have a good luck at him. He is still under the bed but has been out, played, purred and been stroked. He has had a dig around in the litter but don't think he has been. I am using the same litter as the breeder so I think he was just getting familiar with his toilet. He has had a lick of food and biscuits so knows that they are there. I don't think it will be long before he is ruling the roost.


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> He has met Elsa again. She definitely doesn't want him too close but she will move closer if he moves away to have a good luck at him. He is still under the bed but has been out, played, purred and been stroked. He has had a dig around in the litter but don't think he has been. I am using the same litter as the breeder so I think he was just getting familiar with his toilet. He has had a lick of food and biscuits so knows that they are there. I don't think it will be long before he is ruling the roost.


Sounds like all is going just fine! :thumbsup:


----------



## oggers86

I wish he wouldn't hide where I can't see him. He is beind a box under the bed and I swore it was flush against the wall..I left him under the bed, come back an hour later and can't find him. Panic mode set in until hubs was like yeah he is behind the box.


----------



## lymorelynn

oggers86 said:


> I wish he wouldn't hide where I can't see him. He is beind a box under the bed and I swore it was flush against the wall..I left him under the bed, come back an hour later and can't find him. Panic mode set in until hubs was like yeah he is behind the box.


Surprising how small a space they can squeeze into. I'm sure he'll be settled soon enough though


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> I wish he wouldn't hide where I can't see him. He is beind a box under the bed and I swore it was flush against the wall..I left him under the bed, come back an hour later and can't find him. Panic mode set in until hubs was like yeah he is behind the box.


Aww don't hide little Elsworth!

I'm sure it's all just very new to Him, he'll be running the place in no time if he's got lots of Auntie Millie's genes


----------



## lymorelynn

Little Onesie's new mummy and daddy came to visit on Saturday and are totally besotted with her  
And I have been in touch with Mai Tai's breeder and will be having a kitten from her later in the year :thumbup: It will either be Mai Tai's niece ( a kitten from Mai Tai's half sister, Cassie) or her great niece ( a kitten from Cassie's daughter Xena) Cassie's litter is due early June and Xena is going to stud for the first time in a week or so.


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Aww don't hide little Elsworth!
> 
> I'm sure it's all just very new to Him, he'll be running the place in no time if he's got lots of Auntie Millie's genes


I think he misses his mum and sisters as he will sit and meow. He is currently sitting on my clothes, he came to bed, had a stroke, cleaned himself with his paws touching je, licked me then went exploring again.


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Little Onesie's new mummy and daddy came to visit on Saturday and are totally besotted with her
> And I have been in touch with Mai Tai's breeder and will be having a kitten from her later in the year :thumbup: It will either be Mai Tai's niece ( a kitten from Mai Tai's half sister, Cassie) or her great niece ( a kitten from Cassie's daughter Xena) Cassie's litter is due early June and Xena is going to stud for the first time in a week or so.


Oh that is brilliant news Lynn!!


----------



## MollyMilo

No photos of Elsworth? :crying:


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> No photos of Elsworth? :crying:


Tomorrow I promise. Right now I am camped on the bedroom floor to stop him from crying. One happy kitten.


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Tomorrow I promise. Right now I am camped on the bedroom floor to stop him from crying. One happy kitten.


Haha So it begins

Welcome to meezer slavedom!!


----------



## oggers86

As promised.

I spent all last night on the floor with him cuddled under my chin. He has eaten (or rather inhaled) his food and done a wee and poo! He is now on the cat tree with his hesd under the curtain.


----------



## oggers86

Another pic. He is settling in well but he doesnt like being left on his own even for a minute. If I leave the room he cries for me which is very sweet but he needs to learn how to be on his own. 

Should I increase my time out of the room gradually and ignore him if he cries?

He is proper little piggie and loves his food!!! I am just filling up the bowl when it is empty for the time being.


----------



## Satori

^. Wow. He is just stunning. Those markings :001_wub:


----------



## oliviarussian

^^^^^ What a little darling! :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Another pic. He is settling in well but he doesnt like being left on his own even for a minute. If I leave the room he cries for me which is very sweet but he needs to learn how to be on his own.
> 
> Should I increase my time out of the room gradually and ignore him if he cries?
> 
> He is proper little piggie and loves his food!!! I am just filling up the bowl when it is empty for the time being.


Oh I love his stripes!! He is stunning oggers!!

My two howl the place down if I go to the front of the house with the bins.
They like to Be with their human!

In the meanwhile you could try putting on the radio and give him a cuddly toy in his bed with a heat pad x


----------



## Dumpling

oggers86 said:


> Another pic. He is settling in well but he doesnt like being left on his own even for a minute. If I leave the room he cries for me which is very sweet but he needs to learn how to be on his own.
> 
> Should I increase my time out of the room gradually and ignore him if he cries?
> 
> He is proper little piggie and loves his food!!! I am just filling up the bowl when it is empty for the time being.


He's gorgeous! I love his stripes 

Don't have any advice about getting him used to being alone, Hector isn't great being left, even if I just go in the garden for 5 minutes! I do find if the tv is on he is a bit better so MollyMilos radio idea sounds like a good idea, I think I'll try it with Hector


----------



## oggers86

I feel a bit bad because I haven't spent much time with the mogs but then they don't usually ask for attention and spend most of their days sleeping. 

I have just woken up from a nap, Elsworth is still sleeping


----------



## oggers86

I have left him in his room whilst I watch some tv for a bit and I am spending some time with Elsa. 

How often do kittens wee and how much? He seems to go fairly regularly (maybe once every 2 hours) but I can't tell how much there is due to the litter. He has drunk a little bit of cat milk and had 2 pouches of Felix. I put a small bit of dry down last night, some of it is still there. I am going to make some chicken broth tomorrow and give it to him just to be certain he has got some decent fluid in him. I have a huge paranoia about male cats and blockages!


----------



## curlywurlydee

Oggers, Elsworth is so Handsome, i love his markings!!
it sounds like he is settling in well.

Herbie seemed to wee alot when we first got him, maybe because he is a baby and can not hold on too long. He still seems to be in and out the litter tray more than Draco, so i would say its pretty normal. As long as Elsworth is eating, peeing and pooing, then i wouldnt worry. :thumbsup:


----------



## oggers86

curlywurlydee said:


> Oggers, Elsworth is so Handsome, i love his markings!!
> it sounds like he is settling in well.
> 
> Herbie seemed to wee alot when we first got him, maybe because he is a baby and can not hold on too long. He still seems to be in and out the litter tray more than Draco, so i would say its pretty normal. As long as Elsworth is eating, peeing and pooing, then i wouldnt worry. :thumbsup:


I did figure he would need to go more often but wasn't sure what normal was so I am reassured.

He is settling in very well. The other 2 don't seem too put out by his noisy presence. They are acting mostly normal, dreamies have been accepted with him on the same floor but not the same room.

He is watching a wildlife documentary with me but his ears get in the way!


----------



## oggers86

This little one is getting braver by the minute and desperate to escape from his room. I want to keep him in for another day or so just to give the others some peace. He wont be allowed unsupervised downstairs at all because of the cat flap. We keep it locked whilst we are in and let the others out manually, then unlock it when we can safely shut Elsworth away. 

I am a bit paranoid about him getting out so I make sure the lounge or kitchen door is shut before opening the spare room door if the cat flap is unlocked. I dont know how likely he would be to make a beeline for the cat flap without us being able to catch him but I am not taking any chances!


----------



## gorgeous

Blissa and Lily....chilling on the sofa....mates for life these two!


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> This little one is getting braver by the minute and desperate to escape from his room. I want to keep him in for another day or so just to give the others some peace. He wont be allowed unsupervised downstairs at all because of the cat flap. We keep it locked whilst we are in and let the others out manually, then unlock it when we can safely shut Elsworth away.
> 
> I am a bit paranoid about him getting out so I make sure the lounge or kitchen door is shut before opening the spare room door if the cat flap is unlocked. I dont know how likely he would be to make a beeline for the cat flap without us being able to catch him but I am not taking any chances!


Oggers....you have got yourself a stunning meezer there....definitely well worth the wait...enjoy! xx


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Blissa and Lily....chilling on the sofa....mates for life these two!


Aww look at those two! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## oggers86

I think we will save money on our heating bills. I was feeling a bit chilly but now I have my own furry hot water bottle.


----------



## lymorelynn

A few photos of the girlies for you


----------



## moggiemum

beeeeeeeeeeeeautiful girls xx


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> A few photos of the girlies for you
> View attachment 137550
> 
> 
> View attachment 137551
> 
> 
> View attachment 137552
> 
> 
> View attachment 137553
> 
> 
> View attachment 137554


Beautiful!! :001_tt1:


----------



## oggers86

A certain someone discovered the top of the coat rack this morning. He got stuck balancing on the top and then threw a tantrum when I tried to help him get down. Apparently he could do it by himself...hmmm.

I am trying to keep him occupied today so he sleeps later. I have been playing with a feather fishing rod and I could have sworn I didn't bring it upstairs yet it was at the top of the stairs. I wonder if he dragged it up? 

The others have gone out in a huff after he tried to interact with him. Poor little thing is rejected, how can they not love his little face? 

He has just jumped on my back..his tiny claws are sharp!


----------



## peecee

oggers86 said:


> I have left him in his room whilst I watch some tv for a bit and I am spending some time with Elsa.
> 
> How often do kittens wee and how much? He seems to go fairly regularly (maybe once every 2 hours) but I can't tell how much there is due to the litter. He has drunk a little bit of cat milk and had 2 pouches of Felix. I put a small bit of dry down last night, some of it is still there. I am going to make some chicken broth tomorrow and give it to him just to be certain he has got some decent fluid in him. I have a huge paranoia about male cats and blockages!


When I got my BSH kitten, I couldn't believe how often she used the litter, it felt like I was constantly empying it


----------



## curlywurlydee

lymorelynn said:


> A few photos of the girlies for you
> View attachment 137550
> 
> 
> View attachment 137551
> 
> 
> View attachment 137552
> 
> 
> View attachment 137553
> 
> 
> View attachment 137554


Beautiful Girls!!
How old is Mimi now?


----------



## curlywurlydee

Herbie and Draco both went off of their food earlier this week. After 2 days, Draco picked up and started eating again, but Herbie still didn't seem interested. He was running to the food bowl when it was mealtimes but he would just sniff the food then walk off. So we took him to the vet who checked him out, she said he had a bit of a chest infection and gave him an antibiotic shot and a course of tablets. The next day he started eating again, and is now back to his usual forever hungry self!

He got weighed at the vets and was 2.4kg, he was 17 weeks old this week, and i have a feeling he is going to be a chunky monkey when hes fully grown. :lol:


----------



## curlywurlydee

heres a few pics of the boys having fun in the sun


----------



## oggers86

curlywurlydee said:


> Herbie and Draco both went off of their food earlier this week. After 2 days, Draco picked up and started eating again, but Herbie still didn't seem interested. He was running to the food bowl when it was mealtimes but he would just sniff the food then walk off. So we took him to the vet who checked him out, she said he had a bit of a chest infection and gave him an antibiotic shot and a course of tablets. The next day he started eating again, and is now back to his usual forever hungry self!
> 
> He got weighed at the vets and was 2.4kg, he was 17 weeks old this week, and i have a feeling he is going to be a chunky monkey when hes fully grown. :lol:


Poor Munchkin, glad he is feeling better.

Elsworth has discovered the clumping wood litter and has used that instead of his paper pellets. Will he be ok if I change it?


----------



## oggers86

Elsworth and Elise. She keeps having to warn him off when he goes to see her but she seems fine with him sat where he is. Elsa is being a grumpy cow and decided she didn't want to be within a metre of him. I am not letting her outside but she can choose to go upstairs out of the way.


----------



## MollyMilo

curlywurlydee said:


> heres a few pics of the boys having fun in the sun


Fantastic shots! So glad your handsome boys are in the mend :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Elsworth and Elise. She keeps having to warn him off when he goes to see her but she seems fine with him sat where he is. Elsa is being a grumpy cow and decided she didn't want to be within a metre of him. I am not letting her outside but she can choose to go upstairs out of the way.


Early days 

Aww look at Elsie big round eyes, she'll come around  he must look very odd to them with his big blue ears( gorgeous!!!) and loud voice x


----------



## lymorelynn

curlywurlydee said:


> Beautiful Girls!!
> How old is Mimi now?


Thank you  MiMi is 6 months old now and is on her second call


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Early days
> 
> Aww look at Elsie big round eyes, she'll come around  he must look very odd to them with his big blue ears( gorgeous!!!) and loud voice x


I am sure in time they will certainly learn to co exist even if they are not friends. He seems quite content with his own company along with mine so I think he will be fine friendless (although it would be lovely to get him a friend his own size  )


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> I am sure in time they will certainly learn to co exist even if they are not friends. He seems quite content with his own company along with mine so I think he will be fine friendless (although it would be lovely to get him a friend his own size  )


Are you going back for his sister??


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Are you going back for his sister??


They are all gone now but I will definitely not be allowed a 4th! Shame as I think a little Singapura and a Devon Rex would be good company for all of us but we don't have the money for 5 cats or the space.

A little Siamese is sleeping with his head on my arm making cute noises and twitching. He chose to sit with hubs last night but won't sleep with him. Last night was the first night hubs came to bed since we got Elsworth and I didn't get my snuggle buddy. He spent the whole night in his igloo. I don't know if he is wary of there being 2 people to squash him or if he just doesn't like sleeping with hubs. If I had my way I would turf him out and just have Elsworth, he takes up less room and fidgets a lot less 

I am so glad we got him.


----------



## curlywurlydee

oggers86 said:


> Poor Munchkin, glad he is feeling better.
> 
> Elsworth has discovered the clumping wood litter and has used that instead of his paper pellets. Will he be ok if I change it?


Thanks Oggers, he is all better now.

I think Elsworth will be fine using the clumping wood litter, seeing as he has chosen to do his business there already :thumbsup:


----------



## curlywurlydee

oggers86 said:


> Elsworth and Elise. She keeps having to warn him off when he goes to see her but she seems fine with him sat where he is. Elsa is being a grumpy cow and decided she didn't want to be within a metre of him. I am not letting her outside but she can choose to go upstairs out of the way.


Bella is still a bit wary of the boys sometimes. She's ok when they are sleeping, or sitting nice and quietly, she will quite happily wash them before she sleeps with them and she will eat with them....but when they start the rough and tumble play she will hiss and spit at them if they get too close to her. She usually slopes off upstairs to her spot on my daughters bed to get a bit of peace and quiet.

I think maybe Boys tend to bond quicker to new additions then Girls.


----------



## oggers86

curlywurlydee said:


> Thanks Oggers, he is all better now.
> 
> I think Elsworth will be fine using the clumping wood litter, seeing as he has chosen to do his business there already :thumbsup:


I think he prefers it. I spotted him looking in his paper pellet tray and being a bit unsure so I put him in the clumping tray and he did a wee. They seem very small, is that because he is small? This kitten business is all a bit new so I am like a parent with a new baby.



curlywurlydee said:


> Bella is still a bit wary of the boys sometimes. She's ok when they are sleeping, or sitting nice and quietly, she will quite happily wash them before she sleeps with them and she will eat with them....but when they start the rough and tumble play she will hiss and spit at them if they get too close to her. She usually slopes off upstairs to her spot on my daughters bed to get a bit of peace and quiet.
> 
> I think maybe Boys tend to bond quicker to new additions then Girls.


He is definitely more affectionate and sociable than the girls (including the one I used to own) It could be his breed but my mum has a moggy boy who is much more sociable.


----------



## oggers86

With Elsa. He doesn't quite understand to take things slow as he went right up to her so obviously she growled at him. She seems ok with him sat quietly at the other end of the sofa. I feel like she is silently disapproving of this small creature and is keeping a close eye on him to make sure he behaves himself.


----------



## lymorelynn

A well brought up Siamese thinks everyone should love them from the word go  I'm sure the girls will be fine with Elsworth before long and he will learn how to behave around them too.


----------



## oggers86

lymorelynn said:


> A well brought up Siamese thinks everyone should love them from the word go  I'm sure the girls will be fine with Elsworth before long and he will learn how to behave around them too.


Having their outside time probably helps so they can escape if they get fed up. We have had no inappropriate weeing from Elise so it definitely is a litter tray aversion/stressed at being kept in and not any other kind of stress.


----------



## moggiemum

oggers86 said:


> With Elsa. He doesn't quite understand to take things slow as he went right up to her so obviously she growled at him. She seems ok with him sat quietly at the other end of the sofa. I feel like she is silently disapproving of this small creature and is keeping a close eye on him to make sure he behaves himself.


aww ankhie was the same for a few days honestly he just loves her to bits now , a very gradual warming up process , he was a bit possive over his magic tunnel but i sorted that out my putting it away if it got to much , he dosent mind now , sitting calmly on either ends of sofa is good and before you know it Elsa will be loving all the play and attention the little one brings


----------



## gorgeous

Meezer in a box!!

This kitty is too darn cute!!


----------



## oggers86

moggiemum said:


> aww ankhie was the same for a few days honestly he just loves her to bits now , a very gradual warming up process , he was a bit possive over his magic tunnel but i sorted that out my putting it away if it got to much , he dosent mind now , sitting calmly on either ends of sofa is good and before you know it Elsa will be loving all the play and attention the little one brings


He hasnt done himself any favours today, firstly he went over to Elsa when she was eating, then he ended up chasing her. For once the boot is on the other foot, it is usually her chasing poor Elise.

He is having time out in his igloo whilst the others get some peace and quiet.


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Meezer in a box!!
> 
> This kitty is too darn cute!!


I think you should post the box to me, Elsworth would love her


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Meezer in a box!!
> 
> This kitty is too darn cute!!


Blissa is such a little cutie!

How are you doing with finding her a friend?


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Blissa is such a little cutie!
> 
> How are you doing with finding her a friend?


Well her Mummy is preggers....and around the 7th August a baby half sister or brother will be here... Although she is such good friends with Lily I dont think she is overly bothered!

how is your seal point search coming along btw?


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> I think you should post the box to me, Elsworth would love her


I think my kids would disown me if I sent Blissa anywhere!!  ! (I would have to send the kids too...:lol


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Well her Mummy is preggers....and around the 7th August a baby half sister or brother will be here... Although she is such good friends with Lily I dont think she is overly bothered!
> 
> how is your seal point search coming along btw?


It's not going so well lol

Millie's mum has 1 girl seal point and she's so lovely the breeder is keeping her...

We will be patient :lol:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> It's not going so well lol
> 
> Millie's mum has 1 girl seal point and she's so lovely the breeder is keeping her...
> 
> We will be patient :lol:


Lilys Mum could be expecting seal points...:thumbsup:


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Lilys Mum could be expecting seal points...:thumbsup:


Millie's great grandma too! Except she always has boys 

Fingers crossed for you gorgeous!!!!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Millie's great grandma too! Except she always has boys
> 
> Fingers crossed for you gorgeous!!!!


Thank you. x


----------



## oggers86

Apparently 6am is getting up and playing time. Elsworth has been very good and barely stirred all night but as soon as hubs gets up then it is playtime. He is alternating between playing and yelling in a really low long voice. God knows what next door think, he sounds like he is being tortured! He is probably louder than their dog! Hope this new house goes through so we will no longer huge adjoining neighbours and he can wail to his hearts content.


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Apparently 6am is getting up and playing time. Elsworth has been very good and barely stirred all night but as soon as hubs gets up then it is playtime. He is alternating between playing and yelling in a really low long voice. God knows what next door think, he sounds like he is being tortured! He is probably louder than their dog! Hope this new house goes through so we will no longer huge adjoining neighbours and he can wail to his hearts content.


Oh the wailing has begun has it? 

Today I left my two indoors whilst I cut the grass  I could hear them both over the lawn mower! "We can help you with that mum!!" They didn't stop until I was back in with them 

I live in a house with adjoining neighbours with a very thin bathroom wall! both of them have learnt that to get my attention, they jump onto the toilet seat and wail  my poor neighbours :lol:


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Oh the wailing has begun has it?
> 
> Today I left my two indoors whilst I cut the grass  I could hear them both over the lawn mower! "We can help you with that mum!!" They didn't stop until I was back in with them
> 
> I live in a house with adjoining neighbours with a very thin bathroom wall! both of them have learnt that to get my attention, they jump onto the toilet seat and wail  my poor neighbours :lol:


Oh yes!! As he gets more settled he gets louder and more shouty. He also runs around growling if he is playing with his tunnel and cube.

Hubs is desperate to make him a shoulder cat and was walking around with him on his shoulder whilst he was complaining because he wanted to get down.

He seems to like my husband but he doesn't spend much time with him. I get sleepy cuddles and can hold him without him fidgeting. Hubs gets a bit of sitting and a few requests for strokes and tummy tickles but Elsworth gets fidgety if he holds him.

A Siamese was definitely the right choice.


----------



## MichaelWT

Thought I'd post a few recents of Leeloo and Dallas. Dallas is just under 3kg now and Leeloo 2.5kg!!


Z4281226 by thesiamesediaries, on Flickr


Z4291243 desat by thesiamesediaries, on Flickr


Z4291248 1600px by thesiamesediaries, on Flickr


Z4171160 by thesiamesediaries, on Flickr


----------



## lymorelynn

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous Michael :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: I adore your Fifth Element babies :001_wub:
Love the trashed kitchen roll photo too


----------



## MichaelWT

Thank you 



lymorelynn said:


> Love the trashed kitchen roll photo too


The kitchen roll was 5 minutes work whilst I was in another room!


----------



## moggiemum

i will finish this memo ................. :Yawn:

awwwwww









i love your pics , your cats too:001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

They are gorgeous Michael and Dallas is going to be a nice chunky boy 

You know when meezers have their mad half hours ( several times a day) do yours fly across the room and then let out a deep loud growling sound? Millie does!!  I've never heard anything quite like it! 

milo and I look at each other as if to say " did our little girl make that noise!" :lol:


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> They are gorgeous Michael and Dallas is going to be a nice chunky boy
> 
> You know when meezers have their mad half hours ( several times a day) do yours fly across the room and then let out a deep loud growling sound? Millie does!!  I've never heard anything quite like it!
> 
> milo and I look at each other as if to say " did our little girl make that noise!" :lol:


Yes, Elsworth does that!


----------



## oggers86

Elsworth met his first stranger today and it didn't go down too well, he hissed and got all puffy.


----------



## JordanRose

Posing as usual :001_wub:









He's been such a star- I've been really poorly, and still am struggling quite a bit but he's been fantastic therapy for me. He's eating really well, too (probably because I'm in the house) 

Need to book him in for a dental soon- hoping to get it out of the way next week- I hope it's not a setback for him as he's been doing so well lately...


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Posing as usual :001_wub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's been such a star- I've been really poorly, and still am struggling quite a bit but he's been fantastic therapy for me. He's eating really well, too (probably because I'm in the house)
> 
> Need to book him in for a dental soon- hoping to get it out of the way next week- I hope it's not a setback for him as he's been doing so well lately...


Aww Jordan, I hope you get better really soon. I suppose with that little guy looking after you, you will! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Aww Jordan, I hope you get better really soon. I suppose with that little guy looking after you, you will! :001_wub: :001_wub:


Thank you! I'm getting there, little by little 

Been practically housebound due to agoraphobia and anxiety but am managing to get out a bit now. Managed to walk to the butchers the other day, much to his delight!


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Thank you! I'm getting there, little by little
> 
> Been practically housebound due to agoraphobia and anxiety but am managing to get out a bit now. Managed to walk to the butchers the other day, much to his delight!


So pleased spooks is helping you  xx


----------



## MichaelWT

MollyMilo said:


> They are gorgeous Michael and Dallas is going to be a nice chunky boy
> 
> You know when meezers have their mad half hours ( several times a day) do yours fly across the room and then let out a deep loud growling sound? Millie does!!  I've never heard anything quite like it!
> 
> milo and I look at each other as if to say " did our little girl make that noise!" :lol:


Mad half hours, yes, growling, no. They are so quick, they should have hurricanes named after them!


----------



## MollyMilo

MichaelWT said:


> Mad half hours, yes, growling, no. They are so quick, they should have hurricanes named after them!


Millie is my 7th meezer and I've never heard them do that before!
It's freaky lol it's like she gets so carried away with herself she looses it :lol:


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Millie is my 7th meezer and I've never heard them do that before!
> It's freaky lol it's like she gets so carried away with herself she looses it :lol:


Spooks growls, too! Really low grumble while he zooms around the house like a loon. Scared the living daylights out of me the first time he did it!  :lol:


----------



## Charity

Sorry you're not feeling so good JR, sounds like Spooks is a good nurse. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Spooks growls, too! Really low grumble while he zooms around the house like a loon. Scared the living daylights out of me the first time he did it!  :lol:


Haha he is so comical!! :laugh:


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Yes, Elsworth does that!


They are related!! :laugh:


----------



## oliviarussian

JordanRose said:


> Thank you! I'm getting there, little by little
> 
> Been practically housebound due to agoraphobia and anxiety but am managing to get out a bit now. Managed to walk to the butchers the other day, much to his delight!


Take care of yourself lovely xx


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> They are related!! :laugh:


That fact did cross my mind! He is now walking around yowling dashing in and out of the tunnel and cube. He just flew up the stairs making such a racket, my poor poor neighbour. I might give her a huge box of wine to help her get through the next few months!


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> That fact did cross my mind! He is now walking around yowling dashing in and out of the tunnel and cube. He just flew up the stairs making such a racket, my poor poor neighbour. I might give her a huge box of wine to help her get through the next few months!


Millie's nephew this 

Psst.. Wine box will be good for you too


----------



## MichaelWT

One more before bed time...

'Begging' for food.


----------



## oggers86

He is very bitey at the moment and when he is in the mood he goes mad attacking me. I have moved sofas twice now, he attacks I move, he follows. For such a small kitten he bites hard! 

He has stopped chewing cables but is obsessed with electronics! My phone and laptop have been on the receiving end as has my poor book which is sporting teeth marks. 

When do they grow out of this?


----------



## MichaelWT

oggers86 said:


> He is very bitey at the moment and when he is in the mood he goes mad attacking me. I have moved sofas twice now, he attacks I move, he follows. For such a small kitten he bites hard!
> 
> He has stopped chewing cables but is obsessed with electronics! My phone and laptop have been on the receiving end as has my poor book which is sporting teeth marks.
> 
> When do they grow out of this?


Dallas bites and 'grabs' your arm, but not painfully. I tend to grab his head with my free hand and stroke and nuzzle him and he quietens. They also love thin soft cables.


----------



## JordanRose

oggers86 said:


> He is very bitey at the moment and when he is in the mood he goes mad attacking me. I have moved sofas twice now, he attacks I move, he follows. For such a small kitten he bites hard!
> 
> He has stopped chewing cables but is obsessed with electronics! My phone and laptop have been on the receiving end as has my poor book which is sporting teeth marks.
> 
> When do they grow out of this?


I guess it's a matter of ignoring him when he does it and he'll soon learn not to. He'll be teething too, though, so I'd give him something else to chew when he bites.

Spooks was never taught not to bite as a kitten, I don't think, as he still does it at 6(ish) years old. It's a bad habit of his- he never bites hard but does warn you when he's had enough...


----------



## MollyMilo

Aww I'm such a bad slave  came home just now to find Milo had taken a towel from the cupboard and was all scrunched up looking very unhappy in his bed.

Turns out the Heat pad has died  rip heat pad you served us well. It's been plugged in for quite a while, as when I purchased another it said my last purchase was 2010!! 


I've put the heating on for him now


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Aww I'm such a bad slave  came home just now to find Milo had taken a towel from the cupboard and was all scrunched up looking very unhappy in his bed.
> 
> Turns out the Heat pad has died  rip heat pad you served us well. It's been plugged in for quite a while, as when I purchased another it said my last purchase was 2010!!
> 
> I've put the heating on for him now


Bad slave! I was in bed the other day and heard a crinkling sound, Elsworth had resorted to eating an empty pouch of cat food! I felt like a very bad cat parent and immediately gave him some food.

Elsa is being very grumpy today and has hit Elsworth, firstly for walking past her on the stairs, secondly for being in the way when she ran down the stairs and thirdly, for being on the sofa when she wanted to be on the sofa.

He is beginning to keep more out of her way, she has stayed in most of the day and sat on the floor with him in the same room. Her appetite seems to be picking back up again.

I have started both girls on Zylkene and have ordered some Bachs flower remedies (beech and walnut for both of them for intolerance to other animals and for a change in environment and centaury for Elise as she is the one who is often singled out to chase)


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Bad slave! I was in bed the other day and heard a crinkling sound, Elsworth had resorted to eating an empty pouch of cat food! I felt like a very bad cat parent and immediately gave him some food.
> 
> Elsa is being very grumpy today and has hit Elsworth, firstly for walking past her on the stairs, secondly for being in the way when she ran down the stairs and thirdly, for being on the sofa when she wanted to be on the sofa.
> 
> He is beginning to keep more out of her way, she has stayed in most of the day and sat on the floor with him in the same room. Her appetite seems to be picking back up again.
> 
> I have started both girls on Zylkene and have ordered some Bachs flower remedies (beech and walnut for both of them for intolerance to other animals and for a change in environment and centaury for Elise as she is the one who is often singled out to chase)


Have you got some Feliway defusing aswell?


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Have you got some Feliway defusing aswell?


I have had Pet Remedy going for about 4 weeks and have refills when they run out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## oggers86

Is it a good sign if Elsa washes with Elsworth in eyesight? He is itching to go over but thankfully is restraining himself.


----------



## oggers86

More photos of the little one. I had my first night away from him last night so he only had hubs for company. Seems Elsworth has got him wrapped around his paw as he kept swapping rooms so Elsworth would settle. 

I got back to a very happy but very licky kitten. He even licked my eyes! 

Elsa ate some chicken with him a few feet away which pleased me. She is still being moody but I am sure she will come round in time.


----------



## gorgeous

One is feeling a tad under the weather today..got a sore throat and aches and pains...

But I have some fab medicine...snuggles with Blissa and Lilly!:thumbup1:


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> One is feeling a tad under the weather today..got a sore throat and aches and pains...
> 
> But I have some fab medicine...snuggles with Blissa and Lilly!:thumbup1:


Hope they are taking care of you!


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> Hope they are taking care of you!


They are keeping my nice and warm and as daft as it seems I find their presence comforting!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> One is feeling a tad under the weather today..got a sore throat and aches and pains...
> 
> But I have some fab medicine...snuggles with Blissa and Lilly!:thumbup1:


The best medicine there is! Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## MollyMilo

As this is the 'we are Siamese' thread 






Love this!!


----------



## lymorelynn

And I hold Mr. Disney personally responsible for giving our angels such a bad reputation rrr:


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> And I hold Mr. Disney personally responsible for giving our angels such a bad reputation rrr:


I know Lynn 

Mr Disney did capture the slinkiness of the siamese though, love how they weave themselves around things and hold themselves as they walk  oh and also the way they are such drama queens when their owner appears :lol:

They do this! 

I think mr Disney secretly liked them, to know them so well :ihih:


----------



## korrok

MollyMilo said:


> As this is the 'we are Siamese' thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this!!


This is fabulous - I love the way he pays way more attention to the screen when the cats come on! 

And mine do the close-walk together with the mischevious intent...I agree the film captures them pretty well in a lot of ways!


----------



## MollyMilo

korrok said:


> This is fabulous - I love the way he pays way more attention to the screen when the cats come on!
> 
> And mine do the close-walk together with the mischevious intent...I agree the film captures them pretty well in a lot of ways!


 I love the bit where The terrible two are whispering together. The meezer watching lowers his head to get in the huddle! :lol:


----------



## oggers86

The cats don't seem to be any close to being friends with Elsworth. Elise is scared of him, Elsa is a bit hit and miss. Sometimes she is ok with him, sometimes she can be a sod and be horrible even if he is feet away. Elsa is on day 6 of Zylkene, Elise on day 3. 

Neither of them are eating much at all, Elsa is a bit funny about eating if she can see him, Elise is ok. 

Going to change the refills on the Pet Remedy and I have got some flower remedies to spritz around the house. 

They can't stay together unsupervised until we move because of the cat flap but it would be nice if they would just accept him. 

Will he be ok being effectively an only cat if the best that happens is them tolerating one another? I know he wants to be friends with them and I feel bad for him. He seems happy enough with our company. He isn't horrendously needy, he will often go and snooze in his igloo if we are in a different room but he does like to sit with us.


----------



## JordanRose

oggers86 said:


> The cats don't seem to be any close to being friends with Elsworth. Elise is scared of him, Elsa is a bit hit and miss. Sometimes she is ok with him, sometimes she can be a sod and be horrible even if he is feet away. Elsa is on day 6 of Zylkene, Elise on day 3.
> 
> Neither of them are eating much at all, Elsa is a bit funny about eating if she can see him, Elise is ok.
> 
> Going to change the refills on the Pet Remedy and I have got some flower remedies to spritz around the house.
> 
> They can't stay together unsupervised until we move because of the cat flap but it would be nice if they would just accept him.
> 
> Will he be ok being effectively an only cat if the best that happens is them tolerating one another? I know he wants to be friends with them and I feel bad for him. He seems happy enough with our company. He isn't horrendously needy, he will often go and snooze in his igloo if we are in a different room but he does like to sit with us.


Give them time- I'm sure they will accept him soon enough 

If not, perhaps Elsworth just needs a buddy :devil: He sounds happy enough :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanRose

Spooks is at the vet having his teeth done today. The house is so quiet! He's only been gone 2 hours and I already miss him


----------



## oggers86

JordanRose said:


> Give them time- I'm sure they will accept him soon enough
> 
> If not, perhaps Elsworth just needs a buddy :devil: He sounds happy enough :thumbsup:


A friend is not an option, I would end up being divorced!

What should I be looking out for to suggest he is unhappy?


----------



## JordanRose

oggers86 said:


> A friend is not an option, I would end up being divorced!
> 
> What should I be looking out for to suggest he is unhappy?


You just kind of 'know', I think. If he was to stop grooming so much, become reserved, lose his appetite- they would be sure fire signs he wasn't too happy.

Just make sure you play with him a lot and keep him busy that way. Siamese love their people so as long as he has you, he should be happy  It's still early days!

I know with Spooks that- although I believe he would accept a very placid cat- he is very happy as long as I'm around. I'm off sick at the moment and he's been loving it!


----------



## oggers86

JordanRose said:


> You just kind of 'know', I think. If he was to stop grooming so much, become reserved, lose his appetite- they would be sure fire signs he wasn't too happy.
> 
> Just make sure you play with him a lot and keep him busy that way. Siamese love their people so as long as he has you, he should be happy  It's still early days!
> 
> I know with Spooks that- although I believe he would accept a very placid cat- he is very happy as long as I'm around. I'm off sick at the moment and he's been loving it!


I always play with him before I have to leave him so he is more likely to settle. I suppose getting him used to being on his own from an early age is easier than doing it when he is older. From the first day I made sure I left him on his own even just leaving the room for an hour so he got used to the fact that I wouldn't be around 24/7.

I woke up this morning to find his sleeping on my face/head! As long as he has a human to sleep with he is content


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Spooks is at the vet having his teeth done today. The house is so quiet! He's only been gone 2 hours and I already miss him


He'll be home soon! I bet he has a telling off and a story for you though!!! :eek6:


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> I always play with him before I have to leave him so he is more likely to settle. I suppose getting him used to being on his own from an early age is easier than doing it when he is older. From the first day I made sure I left him on his own even just leaving the room for an hour so he got used to the fact that I wouldn't be around 24/7.
> 
> I woke up this morning to find his sleeping on my face/head! As long as he has a human to sleep with he is content


Not sure you know this or not oggers but my first Siamese was an only cat for 7 years!! She was very happy with me, my younger sister mum and dad. My mum only worked a few hours a day though, and as I was at school then college she wasn't left for long. Might have helped that.

When Luci came a long she was a bit annoyed at first, but soon accepted this tiny little scrap with the thinnest neck you've ever seen and even was an aunty to Luci's babies a year later


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Not sure you know this or not oggers but my first Siamese was an only cat for 7 years!! She was very happy with me, my younger sister mum and dad. My mum only worked a few hours a day though, and as I was at school then college she wasn't left for long. Might have helped that.
> 
> When Luci came a long she was a bit annoyed at first, but soon accepted this tiny little scrap with the thinnest neck you've ever seen and even was an aunty to Luci's babies a year later


I didn't know! My job means my shifts vary between early, late and sometimes a mid with weekdays off so it isn't as bad as leaving him 5/7 9 hours a day. I just feel bad that he doesn't have the whole house but once we get the house and move in by then the others should be ok with him so he can have the house and a cat proofed garden.


----------



## JordanRose

Spooky's home (minus one tooth)! 

He's a little spaced out still and keeps staring at the ceiling  but is otherwise fine. Had some chicken, had a wee and is now snoozing on my lap. The house is whole again! :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

I can't Find my camera  hadn't taken photos of these two in so long 

First here's my Milo :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Millie now 10 months!!!


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Millie now 10 months!!!


I cant believe she is 10 months already! Hubs said last night that Elsworth is getting bigger, my baby is growing up!

Elsworth has been hyper all day from 6am with a couple of short naps and has been running around shouting at the top of his voice. I am at work enjoying the peace and left hubs to deal with the madness


----------



## JordanRose

Millie and Milo are looking as beautiful as ever :001_wub:

Spooks is doing so well since he had his dental on Thursday- his appetite has improved significantly and he's eating much more easily, too. Just seems happier in general so it must have been hurting him more than I thought, poor boy! 

Very happy slave


----------



## oggers86

JordanRose said:


> Millie and Milo are looking as beautiful as ever :001_wub:
> 
> Spooks is doing so well since he had his dental on Thursday- his appetite has improved significantly and he's eating much more easily, too. Just seems happier in general so it must have been hurting him more than I thought, poor boy!
> 
> Very happy slave


Poor thing but at least he feels better now


----------



## MollyMilo

Lynn I've just seen on Facebook that onesie has developed into the most gorgeous chocolate like her mum! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

Yes, she seemed to darken all of a sudden 
here she is for those who didn't see her on FB  I'll try and get some more photos soon


----------



## oliviarussian

lymorelynn said:


> Yes, she seemed to darken all of a sudden
> here she is for those who didn't see her on FB  I'll try and get some more photos soon
> View attachment 138428


Ooooh that face :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Yes, she seemed to darken all of a sudden
> here she is for those who didn't see her on FB  I'll try and get some more photos soon
> View attachment 138428


So cute!!! Can't wait to see x


----------



## Azriel391

WOW Onsie what a stunner !!! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## oggers86

My feet look a lot like I have been climbing through brambles! Elsworth is extremely bitey at the moment and seems drawn to my feet! If he isn't purposely attacking them he is accidentally landing on them when we are playing


----------



## Alisa25

Hi All,

I know i havent been posting here for ages - and I will post about each and every beautiful new kitten very soon i PROMISE! 

However - just came on here to ask for some POSITIVE VIBES for my baby Silas please. He ate a bit of a lily petal today. Thankfully I was home for lunch - but took him straight to the vets, who suggested 48hr IV fluids.  

I feel so stupid leaving lilies out.  I hope my baby is ok. He didnt have a lot - just shredded a bit of the petal but I know how poisonous lilies are... So Im terrified for him now :nonod: 

I love my boy so much, I cant bear anything bad happening to him. Especially because of me. :nonod: 

Please dont make the same mistake as me - newbie meezer baby owners - dont leave ANYTHING out. Even if you think they wont be able to get to it. They will.


----------



## lymorelynn

Don't be too hard on yourself Alisa. I hope Silas is okay and responds well to treatment. ((()))


----------



## oggers86

Hope he is ok A!


----------



## Alisa25

lymorelynn said:


> Don't be too hard on yourself Alisa. I hope Silas is okay and responds well to treatment. ((()))





oggers86 said:


> Hope he is ok A!


Thanks Lynn and Oggers!

Lynn - I know but its very hard as I think it could all be avoided if only I was more careful.  I feel like im the worst slave in the world right now...   

I have called the vets just to check up on him. He is apparently all nice and comfortable and on his drip. Gave them lots of trouble when they tried to put the catheter in apparently as well.. :blush:

He had some food which is good. Hills yummmmmm..... (I wonder what look he gave them when presented with that - my spoilt boy raised on Catzfinefood and Happy Kitty Company..)

I miss him...  Evie on the other hand is enjoying an 'annoying brother free' day it seems...


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Thanks Lynn and Oggers!
> 
> Lynn - I know but its very hard as I think it could all be avoided if only I was more careful.  I feel like im the worst slave in the world right now...
> 
> I have called the vets just to check up on him. He is apparently all nice and comfortable and on his drip. Gave them lots of trouble when they tried to put the catheter in apparently as well.. :blush:
> 
> He had some food which is good. Hills yummmmmm..... (I wonder what look he gave them when presented with that - my spoilt boy raised on Catzfinefood and Happy Kitty Company..)
> 
> I miss him...  Evie on the other hand is enjoying an 'annoying brother free' day it seems...


You must blame yourself alisa!! :nono: you are a great meezer mum


----------



## Ringypie

How is he today Alisa? I hope he is doing ok


----------



## MollyMilo

MollyMilo said:


> You must blame yourself alisa!! :nono: you are a great meezer mum


I meant mustn't!!!!!! 

How are you and the little guy today? X


----------



## JordanRose

I hope Silas is okay, lovely! Sounds like he still has plenty of Meezer spirit!!


----------



## Alisa25

Thanks so much everyone for the support and kind words! 

Went to see him today and bring some of his things. They let me go and see him in the feline ward - i was so happy! The little munchkin is looking very bright and was SO happy to see me!  Poor thing had his IV going and a cone on which i dont think he approved of at all. He told me ALL about it! :frown: 

I brought him his favourite blankey and his favourite food so hopefully that will cheer him up a bit.

But the vet said that he is doing good and they will do the blood test tomorrow and let me know around lunchtime. 

I miss him so much. :frown: I just hope the blood test is ok and I can take him home.


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Thanks so much everyone for the support and kind words!
> 
> Went to see him today and bring some of his things. They let me go and see him in the feline ward - i was so happy! The little munchkin is looking very bright and was SO happy to see me!  Poor thing had his IV going and a cone on which i dont think he approved of at all. He told me ALL about it! :frown:
> 
> I brought him his favourite blankey and his favourite food so hopefully that will cheer him up a bit.
> 
> But the vet said that he is doing good and they will do the blood test tomorrow and let me know around lunchtime.
> 
> I miss him so much. :frown: I just hope the blood test is ok and I can take him home.


Bless him! I bet he was so pleased to see you 
Everything crossed that he is home this time Tomorrow xx


----------



## MollyMilo

How's it going in the 'e' household, oggers? No updates for a while!


----------



## Alisa25

Awww thanks MollyMilo! Me too.


----------



## Ringypie

Just realised Parsnip forgot to share his birthday with all his friends on here! It was on 11 May and he was 2. Here is the birthday boy.


----------



## lymorelynn

Belated happy birthday Parsnip - hope you got lots of treats :thumbup1:


----------



## Azriel391

*Sigh* Parsnip you are such a handsome birthday boy, hope you had a fab day and lots of treats, snuggles and mischief!


----------



## oggers86

Happy Birthday Parsnip!


----------



## Alisa25

Ringypie said:


> Just realised Parsnip forgot to share his birthday with all his friends on here! It was on 11 May and he was 2. Here is the birthday boy.
> 
> View attachment 138572


Happy Birthday Parsnip! So handsome! :thumbup1:


----------



## Alisa25

Update on Silas: 

Vet called and said the bloods came back fine and I can pick him up today!    

So happy my naughty baby is ok!!!!!!!  

Thanks so much for your support meezer people. Means a lot.


----------



## oliviarussian

Alisa25 said:


> Update on Silas:
> 
> Vet called and said the bloods came back fine and I can pick him up today!
> 
> So happy my naughty baby is ok!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks so much for your support meezer people. Means a lot.


PHEW!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## JordanRose

Alisa25 said:


> Update on Silas:
> 
> Vet called and said the bloods came back fine and I can pick him up today!
> 
> So happy my naughty baby is ok!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks so much for your support meezer people. Means a lot.


So pleased to hear this! Hooray for Silas


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> Update on Silas:
> 
> Vet called and said the bloods came back fine and I can pick him up today!
> 
> So happy my naughty baby is ok!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks so much for your support meezer people. Means a lot.


Yay! These kittens know how to keep us on our toes!


----------



## oggers86

I am having one of those "Omg I have ruined everything" minds of day r.e. The Troublesome Trio. Put an update in my kitten to cat into thread.


----------



## Alisa25

Mr Silas is back home now! Was really pleased to see his sister. However I am in such bad books.. :frown2: He doesnt want cuddles from me and doesnt purr. I think im one of the bad people who did painful things to him at the vets in his eyes.  

He is a bit wary of everything - and I think his front leg is a bit stiff/sore. But other than that - gobbled down all his food, had a drink and a LONG scratch at his cat tree. Been running about with his sister like normal.


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> Mr Silas is back home now! Was really pleased to see his sister. However I am in such bad books.. :frown2: He doesnt want cuddles from me and doesnt purr. I think im one of the bad people who did painful things to him at the vets in his eyes.
> 
> He is a bit wary of everything - and I think his front leg is a bit stiff/sore. But other than that - gobbled down all his food, had a drink and a LONG scratch at his cat tree. Been running about with his sister like normal.


Sounds like he is back to normal. You might just have to bribe him with treats so he loves you again!


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Update on Silas:
> 
> Vet called and said the bloods came back fine and I can pick him up today!
> 
> So happy my naughty baby is ok!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks so much for your support meezer people. Means a lot.


Oh I like some good news! What a relief, that was down to you and your quick thinking to get him to the vets asap :thumbup1: well done meezer mum!!!

Now a Photo of the little flower eater is in order I think


----------



## Alisa25

This is him last night - VERY grumpy!


----------



## Alisa25

This is is him about a week ago. Sleeping with his mouth open... XD


----------



## lymorelynn

Glad to hear the little angel is fully recovered from his flower eating - well done on the quick response :thumbsup:


----------



## oggers86

It was The Horror's 4 month birthday on Thursday and I forgot!! He now weighs 2.4kg, he has put on 300g in just under 2 weeks and is eating like there is no tomorrow. His eye is much better, less red and gunky, putting the cream in is so hard, poor thing has been put into all sorts of positions in an effort to keep him still and get it into his eye. 

He still loves me though


----------



## greencoffeepot

Disappointing lack of Siamese at the London pet show today, I was really hoping to meet some as I have never actually seen any in real life  All the lovely pics on here will have to do for now!


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> It was The Horror's 4 month birthday on Thursday and I forgot!! He now weighs 2.4kg, he has put on 300g in just under 2 weeks and is eating like there is no tomorrow. His eye is much better, less red and gunky, putting the cream in is so hard, poor thing has been put into all sorts of positions in an effort to keep him still and get it into his eye.
> 
> He still loves me though


Awww so glad Elsworth's eye is ok!  Also - Happy Belated Birthday baby Elsworth!


----------



## oggers86

Elsworth had an adventure this weekend, we took him to my mums as we had a wedding reception to attend. Both journies were horrible but he settled in very quickly and was happy with a new house to explore. 

Unfortunately for me he decided to get up at 5.45 and start yowling and jumping around..not fun when I was hungover! 

Peace has resumed, we got back a bit ago and he has been glued to me since. I don't think he was too thrilled with being left with just my mum for the evening. Sadly I haven't converted her to the Meezers, she thinks they are too skinny and prefers her moggies with a bit more fluff. 

How anybody can not be converted is beyond me. I hope Elsworth's personality doesn't change when he gets older!


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Elsworth had an adventure this weekend, we took him to my mums as we had a wedding reception to attend. Both journies were horrible but he settled in very quickly and was happy with a new house to explore.
> 
> Unfortunately for me he decided to get up at 5.45 and start yowling and jumping around..not fun when I was hungover!
> 
> Peace has resumed, we got back a bit ago and he has been glued to me since. I don't think he was too thrilled with being left with just my mum for the evening. Sadly I haven't converted her to the Meezers, she thinks they are too skinny and prefers her moggies with a bit more fluff.
> 
> How anybody can not be converted is beyond me. I hope Elsworth's personality doesn't change when he gets older!


Your mum hasn't met my two. Skinny? :lol:

How did the girls treat Elsworth on your return?


----------



## MollyMilo

Milo was beside himself, he was so lost and cried and cried. Now he's happy again


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> Elsworth had an adventure this weekend, we took him to my mums as we had a wedding reception to attend. Both journies were horrible but he settled in very quickly and was happy with a new house to explore.
> 
> Unfortunately for me he decided to get up at 5.45 and start yowling and jumping around..not fun when I was hungover!
> 
> Peace has resumed, we got back a bit ago and he has been glued to me since. I don't think he was too thrilled with being left with just my mum for the evening. Sadly I haven't converted her to the Meezers, she thinks they are too skinny and prefers her moggies with a bit more fluff.
> 
> How anybody can not be converted is beyond me. I hope Elsworth's personality doesn't change when he gets older!


Awwww how can anybody not like them?! My mum also comments on the skinniness - but mainly she is just so surprised at how small they are in real life! 

For what its worth Elsworth is absolutely gorgeous! :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> Milo was beside himself, he was so lost and cried and cried. Now he's happy again


Awwww I LOVE this picture! All is well now.  Loving Millie's full belly!


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Your mum hasn't met my two. Skinny? :lol:
> 
> How did the girls treat Elsworth on your return?


They haven't seen him, they are too busy outside. The food I left was barely touched apart from the bowls of dry so I have a sneaking suspicion they are getting food elsewhere. They are now both wearing their personalised collars so someone can ring and tell me they are feeding my cats.

I can't wait to move so they have to stay in and get back to their eating routine.


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> Awwww how can anybody not like them?! My mum also comments on the skinniness - but mainly she is just so surprised at how small they are in real life!
> 
> For what its worth Elsworth is absolutely gorgeous! :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


My mum has a big ginger cat so he is a scrap in comparison. I keep looking at Elsa and thinking how huge she is when she is only a small cat. Elise looks gigantic next to Elsworth and yet she is still scared of him! She could swallow him in one mouthful.

I also think Elsworth is very gorgeous even if he is a bit of a horror at times like when he wakes me up early or when he tries to climb my clothes airer.


----------



## Alisa25

My babies are 8 Months old today!!! Will post pics later!


----------



## MollyMilo

I'm making a trip up to Norfolk on Saturday!! Kitten time, but nope not taking one this time though  there is one seal point girl and she's staying put!

It will be so nice to see Millie's mum and sister oh and her 9 week old half siblings!! 

Will take my camera


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> My babies are 8 Months old today!!! Will post pics later!


Happy 8th month Birthday babies!!!


----------



## oggers86

I feel really bad for Elsworth, every day he keeps trying to make friends with the others and every day they refuse. Elise is scared of him and Elsa is just being stroppy. A month in and they are still hissing and growling at him with a swipe if he gets too close. At the moment they are separated when we go out or are in bed due to the cat flap but once we move we can sort it so it isnt necessary. Should I still separate them if the others are still hissing and growling? If he kept his distance from them they wouldnt bother so much but he is always trying to get close and if they run he chases thinking its a game!

Today I have been on early and tomorrow the same so that is 2 days of him being on his own. I have just had 4 days off so he wasnt really left much and he wont be left much the next few days as I am on lates and leave for work an hour before hubs gets home. He has 2 bedrooms and the stairs to himself now so he has plenty of space to run around but I still feel bad that he is on his own. I am probably putting too much thought into it as he seems content but I feel like he is missing out on cat companionship which I am unable to provide but I also cant provide constant human attention as there are days when he is on his own for 9 hours. Then again there are days when he is never on his own so maybe it balances out.

I am probably over thinking it, he seems ok being on his own even when we are in the house. If he wants company which 9/10 he does he comes to find us and we cuddle of play, if not he goes and does his own thing.

I am just conscious that Siamese are very sociable, I think if he was more aloof I wouldnt worry so much!


----------



## JordanRose

Spooky's been enjoying more garden time today. I think he would love the security of a cat run- he really likes sitting in the bunnies' shed 











Oh, and me enjoying my photography again is a major breakthrough with my health, too. It means that I am slowly getting back to normal :smile5: (At one point, nothing was enjoyable  )


----------



## Alisa25

JordanRose said:


> Spooky's been enjoying more garden time today. I think he would love the security of a cat run- he really likes sitting in the bunnies' shed
> 
> Oh, and me enjoying my photography again is a major breakthrough with my health, too. It means that I am slowly getting back to normal :smile5: (At one point, nothing was enjoyable  )


Awww hope you are feeling better now Jordan! 

Your photography is wonderful! You take amazing photos!


----------



## JordanRose

Alisa25 said:


> Awww hope you are feeling better now Jordan!
> 
> Your photography is wonderful! You take amazing photos!


Thank you! It helps having a fantastic subject


----------



## MollyMilo

Those photos of spooks are just incredible :001_tt1: :001_tt1: 

So glad you are starting to feel better, means we get to see more of spooks too :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> I feel really bad for Elsworth, every day he keeps trying to make friends with the others and every day they refuse. Elise is scared of him and Elsa is just being stroppy. A month in and they are still hissing and growling at him with a swipe if he gets too close. At the moment they are separated when we go out or are in bed due to the cat flap but once we move we can sort it so it isnt necessary. Should I still separate them if the others are still hissing and growling? If he kept his distance from them they wouldnt bother so much but he is always trying to get close and if they run he chases thinking its a game!
> 
> Today I have been on early and tomorrow the same so that is 2 days of him being on his own. I have just had 4 days off so he wasnt really left much and he wont be left much the next few days as I am on lates and leave for work an hour before hubs gets home. He has 2 bedrooms and the stairs to himself now so he has plenty of space to run around but I still feel bad that he is on his own. I am probably putting too much thought into it as he seems content but I feel like he is missing out on cat companionship which I am unable to provide but I also cant provide constant human attention as there are days when he is on his own for 9 hours. Then again there are days when he is never on his own so maybe it balances out.
> 
> I am probably over thinking it, he seems ok being on his own even when we are in the house. If he wants company which 9/10 he does he comes to find us and we cuddle of play, if not he goes and does his own thing.
> 
> I am just conscious that Siamese are very sociable, I think if he was more aloof I wouldnt worry so much!


I don't know what to suggest oggers  I'm hoping that your house move and into neutral territory does ease things.

Perhaps when you see him try and go up to the girls, distract him with a wand toy?


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> I don't know what to suggest oggers  I'm hoping that your house move and into neutral territory does ease things.
> 
> Perhaps when you see him try and go up to the girls, distract him with a wand toy?


I do that sometimes but maybe I should do it when I see him getting too close as that is the only thing that causes problems.

In terms of their relationship I am a bit sad that they may never be friends but on a positive note they are not exactly seeking him out and attacking him. I desperately hope I can leave them unsupervised in the new house and will create a perfect garden for him to explore (I am thinking a cat shed with trees and shelves, bushes, a pond, hanging bird tables etc.

I try not to stress as I don't want them picking up on it.

I am sure I am putting my own emotions onto the cats assuming they are unhappy. I am sure as long as the girls get outside time, human attention and food and Elsworth gets to watch the others, gets his cuddles and play time they are happy.

Have started taking him out on a harness for an added experience but he just stands there


----------



## MichaelWT

Dallas is looking damned handsome at 6 months now 


Z5171332 by thesiamesediaries, on Flickr


----------



## Alisa25

So here are the Birthday Duo!

Evie whilst playing with her favourite mousie:









Silas being a SCARY VAMPIRE!!  :









The laundry bag being upturned and made into a hammock:









This is what people see when they walk past our house: 









Their Birthday dinner tonight (Cosma Chicken and Quail egg):









:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> So here are the Birthday Duo!
> 
> Evie whilst playing with her favourite mousie:
> 
> View attachment 138868
> 
> 
> Silas being a SCARY VAMPIRE!!  :
> 
> View attachment 138865
> 
> 
> The laundry bag being upturned and made into a hammock:
> 
> View attachment 138867
> 
> 
> This is what people see when they walk past our house:
> 
> View attachment 138864
> 
> 
> Their Birthday dinner tonight (Cosma Chicken and Quail egg):
> 
> View attachment 138866
> 
> 
> :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


I love them! If I walked past your house I would have to steal them!


----------



## gorgeous

Oggers..how about getting a doggy friend for Elsworth? he will have someone to cuddle up and play with.


----------



## JordanRose

gorgeous said:


> Oggers..how about getting a doggy friend for Elsworth? he will have someone to cuddle up and play with.


Love this photo!  I want to get Spooks a doggy friend- so badly!- but have to wait a while yet. I want to adopt a retired racer :smile5:


----------



## gorgeous

JordanRose said:


> Love this photo!  I want to get Spooks a doggy friend- so badly!- but have to wait a while yet. I want to adopt a retired racer :smile5:


I love greyhounds...they are on my list for the future doggy ownership!,


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> I love greyhounds...they are on my list for the future doggy ownership!,


Gorgeous that photo!! :001_wub:

Talking of doggy friends,Where's is Aurelie? The dog chat has taken her and held her, Bruno and Nancy captive!!


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Oggers..how about getting a doggy friend for Elsworth? he will have someone to cuddle up and play with.


Definitely no dogs, I am happy to play with other people's but don't want my own.

I keep looking at Siamese breeders again but by the time we move and settle Elsworth will be 6 months plus and I run the risk of him not getting on with him and the other two would definitely leave home.


----------



## korrok

JordanRose said:


> Love this photo!  I want to get Spooks a doggy friend- so badly!- but have to wait a while yet. I want to adopt a retired racer :smile5:


I used to be involved with greyhound rescue and own a lurcher myself (though I've had him since he was a tiny pup), but honestly? I wouldn't adopt a retired racer in aside my cats. I know some people make it work, but I also know a number of dogs who have just one day had a prey drive moment and killed a cat they live with. I trust my dog Riker pretty thoroughly since he was brought up from 4weeks with small furries including rats, a hamster, my dad's cats - hell he even goes out in the back garden when the ducks are all out there and he ignores them, 5ft away - but even then I still keep a very close eye on the dog/cats when interacting. Not to be a negative nancy, but yeah.


----------



## JordanRose

korrok said:


> I used to be involved with greyhound rescue and own a lurcher myself (though I've had him since he was a tiny pup), but honestly? I wouldn't adopt a retired racer in aside my cats. I know some people make it work, but I also know a number of dogs who have just one day had a prey drive moment and killed a cat they live with. I trust my dog Riker pretty thoroughly since he was brought up from 4weeks with small furries including rats, a hamster, my dad's cats - hell he even goes out in the back garden when the ducks are all out there and he ignores them, 5ft away - but even then I still keep a very close eye on the dog/cats when interacting. Not to be a negative nancy, but yeah.


This is something I've considered thoroughly as I know a lot of ex racers are not cat friendly but have done lots of research and know a lot of greyhound owners whose dogs live happily with cats.

I'm talking years yet- when I move out- and if I should decide on an ex racer, I would take considerable care to ensure integration whilst probably not leaving them unsupervised together, just to be safe. I would definitely keep them away from my bunnies!

I still have a lot of time to think but am pretty sure I would like a greyhound or lurcher when the time is right


----------



## gorgeous

Blissa sometimes chills with her hoomans....


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Blissa sometimes chills with her hoomans....


Look how big she is now! Humans have been rejected here in favour of the cat tree hammock.


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> Look how big she is now! Humans have been rejected here in favour of the cat tree hammock.


She has the longest tail and biggest ears I have ever seen on a cat! Cant help but love her, such a character!


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> She has the longest tail and biggest ears I have ever seen on a cat! Cant help but love her, such a character!


Siamese really are perfect. I have been tempted with other breeds but as I get to know Elsworth's personality I don't think I will have anything else.


----------



## lymorelynn

oggers86 said:


> Siamese really are perfect. I have been tempted with other breeds but as I get to know Elsworth's personality I don't think I will have anything else.


See, that's what we Meezer devotees have been saying - once you have one there's no going back :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Siamese really are perfect. I have been tempted with other breeds but as I get to know Elsworth's personality I don't think I will have anything else.


Oh dear, what have we done


----------



## peecee

Following this thread, I have been somewhat tempted myself. I have 2 BSH, one that is very hyper and playful. I was thinking she could maybe do with a playmate.


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Oh dear, what have we done


It is all your fault!

Today Elsa and Elsworth managed to sleep in the same room without things kicking off. He was in the cat tree and she was on the sofa. I didn't hear a peep from either of them until he woke up so she went out.

Presumably even if they can't see each other they know that the other is there by smell and sound?


----------



## oggers86

Elsworth has discovered that he can climb up my back when I am trying to cook. This is one habit I will not be encouraging, it hurts enough when he weighs 2kg, I do not want a 5kg cat hanging off my back!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

oggers86 said:


> Elsworth has discovered that he can climb up my back when I am trying to cook. This is one habit I will not be encouraging, it hurts enough when he weighs 2kg, I do not want a 5kg cat hanging off my back!!!


Don't worry - when he gets bigger he'll just take a flying leap and land on you :yikes:


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> It is all your fault!
> 
> Today Elsa and Elsworth managed to sleep in the same room without things kicking off. He was in the cat tree and she was on the sofa. I didn't hear a peep from either of them until he woke up so she went out.
> 
> Presumably even if they can't see each other they know that the other is there by smell and sound?


Tell Elsworth I'm going to see his grandad Ollie tomorrow


----------



## oggers86

lymorelynn said:


> Don't worry - when he gets bigger he'll just take a flying leap and land on you :yikes:


That is what worries me! If I could train him to ask to go on my shoulder and sit still it would be fine. Trying to cook with a fidgety cat is hard.



MollyMilo said:


> Tell Elsworth I'm going to see his grandad Ollie tomorrow


I will tell him :-D


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> That is what worries me! If I could train him to ask to go on my shoulder and sit still it would be fine. Trying to cook with a fidgety cat is hard.
> 
> I will tell him :-D


That is progress!!!!!!!


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> That is progress!!!!!!!


They are still hissy and growly if he gets too close. Sadly he is still obsessed with them and often can't control himself, especially when they run. I am hoping over time they will get less fascinating.


----------



## Ringypie

oggers86 said:


> That is what worries me! If I could train him to ask to go on my shoulder and sit still it would be fine. Trying to cook with a fidgety cat is hard.


I have this problem. When Parsnip is feeling needy he does a great scarf impression. But it's usually when I'm trying to make a cuppa or folding laundry.


----------



## oggers86

Ringypie said:


> I have this problem. When Parsnip is feeling needy he does a great scarf impression. But it's usually when I'm trying to make a cuppa or folding laundry.


No back or shoulder cat today, he was too busy snoozing in his hammock to bother me.

I have now moved Elsworth's food into the kitchen so he eats in there when we are at home. I have left them unsupervised completely for an hour 2 days and everything was fine, all cats still alive. Once we get the new house in July/August then we will be able to sort out the dual flap in a window so they can remain unsupervised with little chance of him getting out.

Both of the other cats appetite has suddenly increased since I put on their personalised collars which I had reserved for the new house. After returning home after 24 hours to find they had barely touched their food I decided they needed to wear them. Unsuprisingly they are now eating a normal amount at home again and Elsa is not being picky about her food.

He is still being really bitey and it is getting frustrating! I try and redirect him with a toy but he will come back again and again and attack our feet. He will grow out of this wont he??


----------



## peecee

Do any of you have traditional Siamese? Would you mind posting a picture?


----------



## curlywurlydee

Herbie is now 5 months old and developing into a real character! He is like Draco's shadow and follows him everywhere. They do everything together, when one is using the litterbox the other is waiting patiently outside, they are so funny.

They love tearing around the house chasing each other, or when we are in the garden they will chase anything that moves or sunbathe on the table. They have really become a part of the family.

Here are a few recent pics of them.








[/URL]Herbie and Draco by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]The boys by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]IMG_5545 by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]The boys by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]image by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## lymorelynn

Gorgeous photos Curlywurly :001_wub: I'm so pleased for you that they have become such good friends. 
I think MiMi will miss little Onesie when she goes - they are always together


----------



## curlywurlydee

Thanks Lynn 

Your girls are little cuties, how old is Onsie now?


----------



## lymorelynn

Onesie was 10 weeks yesterday - her new people came to see her on Saturday and are absolutely besotted with her :001_wub: and she has charmed my dad who says he doesn't like cats - all of mine make a bee line for him :smilewinkgrin:
I think everyone will miss her


----------



## Little-moomin




----------



## MichaelWT

This is Leeloo & Dallas this morning...


Z5281410 by thesiamesediaries, on Flickr


----------



## oggers86

MichaelWT said:


> This is Leeloo & Dallas this morning...
> 
> 
> Z5281410 by thesiamesediaries, on Flickr


They look very cosy 

Elsworth is being a nightmare at the minute when he isn't asleep as he is so OTT. I am incredibly tempted to find him a friend to give us all a break!


----------



## oliviarussian

oggers86 said:


> They look very cosy
> 
> Elsworth is being a nightmare at the minute when he isn't asleep as he is so OTT. I am incredibly tempted to find him a friend to give us all a break!


Sounds like a plan!!!!  Is it a serious consideration?


----------



## oggers86

oliviarussian said:


> Sounds like a plan!!!!  Is it a serious consideration?


No not really, hubs would never let me but I have to keep telling him that because he doesn't have a friend we have to be the ones to entertain him. It is incredibly frustrating at 6am but it is something we need to deal with.

Next time around though I will get 2 kittens at a time.


----------



## oliviarussian

oggers86 said:


> No not really, hubs would never let me but I have to keep telling him that because he doesn't have a friend we have to be the ones to entertain him. It is incredibly frustrating at 6am but it is something we need to deal with.
> 
> Next time around though I will get 2 kittens at a time.


Perhaps he'll crack through sleep deprivation!


----------



## oggers86

oliviarussian said:


> Perhaps he'll crack through sleep deprivation!


Lol you never know!


----------



## moggiemum

haha oggers when is this "next time" ???


----------



## oggers86

moggiemum said:


> haha oggers when is this "next time" ???


Not for years and years yet when at least 2 are no longer here.

I can't quite cope with the thought of another kitten just yet!


----------



## moggiemum

thats cos you iz in love  but i know what you mean susie thinks she is a bengal and my flat is her jungle


----------



## oggers86

Elise just left her hammock on the right, walked over to the other one, had a peek and a sniff at Elsworth (who must be asleep) and is now sleeping on the platform. 

I wish he could learn to stop chasing her.


----------



## moggiemum

they sound like they re making good steady progress :thumbup1:


----------



## oggers86

moggiemum said:


> they sound like they re making good steady progress :thumbup1:


Sadly he ruined it. She woke up so he woke up and leaned over and they touched noses. Then he goes one step further and kept touching her with his paw. Unsurprisingly she got fed up of this mini cat being a pest and went out.


----------



## moggiemum

oops but susie was the same resulting in ankhie getting a short fuse from constantly being pestered but you know the tables do turn and a lot of the time now he instigates it , beds at the same level are good cos its just so tempting not to tease when you in the top bunk , i shared bunk beds with my sister


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> They look very cosy
> 
> Elsworth is being a nightmare at the minute when he isn't asleep as he is so OTT. I am incredibly tempted to find him a friend to give us all a break!


You definitely should!  My two run around and play together constantly!  However Im afraid you may still get woken up even if you have two - they will want YOU to participate! Its usually 5.30am here... Evie brings me her toys to play fetch and then they take it on from there.. :devil:


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> You definitely should!  My two run around and play together constantly!  However Im afraid you may still get woken up even if you have two - they will want YOU to participate! Its usually 5.30am here... Evie brings me her toys to play fetch and then they take it on from there.. :devil:


Lol we will only get him a friend if my husband suggests it which is highly unlikely to happen so I will have to be Elsworth's playmate!


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> Lol we will only get him a friend if my husband suggests it which is highly unlikely to happen so I will have to be Elsworth's playmate!


Awwww.. But two kittens is so much fun!  The idea is in your head already haha........ :ihih:


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> Awwww.. But two kittens is so much fun!  The idea is in your head already haha........ :ihih:


Two kittens would be a blessing right now, despite me playing with the Flying Frenzy (sporadically as he keeps getting fed up) and giving him a kicker he still keeps going for my feet!!


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> Two kittens would be a blessing right now, despite me playing with the Flying Frenzy (sporadically as he keeps getting fed up) and giving him a kicker he still keeps going for my feet!!


Awww he is just a happy healthy ball of energy!!! 

So he is still going for you? How old is he now?


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> Awww he is just a happy healthy ball of energy!!!
> 
> So he is still going for you? How old is he now?


He is having a sleepy morning and is cuddled up to me as I had a much later than planned lie in! It is proving difficult him sleeping with us as hubs wakes up in a panic thinking he has squashed him.

He will be 5 months on the 15th and will be being booked in for neutering asap.


----------



## oggers86

Sleepy morning has turned out to be a sleepy day. We have played a bit of fetch and a bit with mouse on a string and flying frenzy and he has played a bit on his own. Mostly he has been snoozing so I wonder if he is going through a growth spurt as I seem to think they sleep a bit more then. He has certainly been putting his food away!!

I bet he will suddenly go mental the second we get into bed


----------



## Alisa25

Question for owners of naughty chocolates: 

Did your sweet baby chocolates slowly start turning into absolutely NAUGHTY NIGHTMARES as they grew older?  

Evie is getting naughtier by the day!


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> Question for owners of naughty chocolates:
> 
> Did your sweet baby chocolates slowly start turning into absolutely NAUGHTY NIGHTMARES as they grew older?
> 
> Evie is getting naughtier by the day!


I dont know about Chocolates but Elsworth is being a huge pain at the moment!

He is turning into the Devil Cat, constantly launching himself at my feet (or my head this morning!) Toys dont distract him and loads of play time with various different toys do not make a difference.

I am paranoid he is going to develop behavioural problems due to being effectively an only cat living with two others who do not want anything to do with him.

I worry he is getting bored with human play time and needs his own species to burn off some energy. If I knew that was definitely the case I would seriously push to get him a friend but I do have concerns that even at 6 months old he will not accept another kitten and it would just cause more problems with the other 2.

He is not over grooming and not over clingy, he plays with his toys whilst we are out as they move from room to room.

Is he just being a kitten with the biting? It has been years since I had a proper kitten so I do not know if it is him being a baby or him being frustrated.


----------



## lymorelynn

Alisa25 said:


> Question for owners of naughty chocolates:
> 
> Did your sweet baby chocolates slowly start turning into absolutely NAUGHTY NIGHTMARES as they grew older?
> 
> Evie is getting naughtier by the day!


I have a far naughtier blue point  She can beat the chocolates paws down when it comes to mischief :smilewinkgrin: but yes, the naughtiness does creep up on you



oggers86 said:


> I dont know about Chocolates but Elsworth is being a huge pain at the moment!
> 
> He is turning into the Devil Cat, constantly launching himself at my feet (or my head this morning!) Toys dont distract him and loads of play time with various different toys do not make a difference.
> 
> I am paranoid he is going to develop behavioural problems due to being effectively an only cat living with two others who do not want anything to do with him.
> 
> I worry he is getting bored with human play time and needs his own species to burn off some energy. If I knew that was definitely the case I would seriously push to get him a friend but I do have concerns that even at 6 months old he will not accept another kitten and it would just cause more problems with the other 2.
> 
> He is not over grooming and not over clingy, he plays with his toys whilst we are out as they move from room to room.
> 
> Is he just being a kitten with the biting? It has been years since I had a proper kitten so I do not know if it is him being a baby or him being frustrated.


Aww he's still a baby Oggers  He may be teething. Many bored Siamese become very attention seeking and often destructive - that doesn't sound like Elsworth. Six months isn't too old to accept a friend but I would worry more about Elsie and Elise - though he may just leave them alone if he had a playmate


----------



## Ringypie

Alisa25 said:


> Question for owners of naughty chocolates:
> 
> Did your sweet baby chocolates slowly start turning into absolutely NAUGHTY NIGHTMARES as they grew older?
> 
> Evie is getting naughtier by the day!


Nope he was naughty from day 1! Every evening he will wander around muttering and honking looking for a naughty to get up to. I try distracting him with toys but they only last for so long before he is on the back of the sofa fiddling with a picture hanging on the wall or tightrope walking across the mantelpiece or goading Flint into galloping around like a herd of elephants.
Hubby is currently doing a bit of painting. Guess who is 'helping'. We cannot do anything in this house without a pair of chocolate hands joining in. Generally including a lot of backchat and purring!


----------



## oggers86

lymorelynn said:


> Aww he's still a baby Oggers  He may be teething. Many bored Siamese become very attention seeking and often destructive - that doesn't sound like Elsworth. Six months isn't too old to accept a friend but I would worry more about Elsie and Elise - though he may just leave them alone if he had a playmate


No it definitely isn't him, I suspect it is me putting my own assumptions onto him. Having never had a Siamese I am conscious that he is a high energy attention needing cat and if I can't play with him 24/7 then he will get upset which is clearly just me being a drama queen 

I would feel happier if he had company and I do thibk
think he would like it but I have to think about the bigger picture. What he doesn't know he won't miss and in time the tension should ease between the 3 especially as he gets less crazy.

If his biting is just normal kitten behavior then that makes me happier. In a few years I will look back and miss his kitten ways and the biting will seem a distant memory and I will do it all over again.

I need to stop worrying he is unhappy when he isn't unhappy!


----------



## moggiemum

i think with elsworth the ankle biting is possibily teething but even more likely just playing ing learning hunting sklls , 

i have to say ankhie didnt actually stop this behaviour until susie came along -he was 3yrs old by then , on a regular basic i would get feet or back of leg ambushed or arm was a substitute for a kong kickeroo sometimes it was play hunting /fighting sometimes possibily frustration and boredom other times i had over stimulated him, i really was beginning to think he was going to be like that forever but he hasn't done it not once since susie came , if i knew he was slalking me to pounce playfully i would turn round quick and chase him playfully instead -pick him up and give him a big kiss - feeling anxious about it would usually make it worse


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Question for owners of naughty chocolates:
> 
> Did your sweet baby chocolates slowly start turning into absolutely NAUGHTY NIGHTMARES as they grew older?
> 
> Evie is getting naughtier by the day!


YES!!

Today Millie nearly had me late for work this morning!! 

She has decided that I get too much much sleep, and starts prying my eyelids open 1 hour before my alarm is due! It hurts!! So I've been diving under the covers sealing myself in with the covers at the top when she starts this. I always set two alarms for work and today as I was under the covers I didn't hear it and only just heard the second emergency alarm 15 mins later!!  resulted in mad rush through the house 
And just made it out the door on time for work!

She is like parsnip and tries to pull the picture frames off the wall, her latest trick ( she watches my face for the reaction like a toddler!! ) is jump onto end of sofa and try and swing on the mirror!! I've had to push my sofa away so it's blocking the kitchen door now!

She is 11 months next week and won't eat anything wet but kitten Felix!!! She's nearly 1! 

Love her though!!!  :lol:


----------



## lymorelynn

Onesie, Pasha and other updates 
I had a kitten enquiry in the week but having none I explained Pasha's situation and that we would probably have MiMi's kittens early next year. The lovely gentleman then asked if I ever rehomed retired queens and if so would I consider him and his family to rehome Pasha. The upshot is that they came to visit, lovely couple with an adult son who has learning disabilities. They have recently lost their 13 year old Siamese and the son is heartbroken. He fell in love with all of the girls and Pasha will be going to live with them. 
I will be very sad to see her go  :crying: but I know she is going to be absolutely adored which is all I ask. I have spoken to Pasha's breeder, who has been a very good friend for several years now, and she is more than happy. She feels it will be better for Pasha too.
So - now Onesie - the little angel is going to turn my hair even more grey than it is  I came downstairs from making the bed this morning to find Onesie rushing up stairs and covered in blood  In shock I just grabbed her and rushed to the kitchen to see blood everywhere. She wasn't crying, didn't seem hurt at all as I soaked paper towels to wash the blood from her face and paws ... no sign of any injury whatsoever  The only thing I found was a small, very sharp piece of bone on the floor and can only think that she got it stuck in her mouth. She has been fine and is playing and eating normally. 
The girls: lazy Sunday ( well it was a couple of hours ago - it's run around like loonies time now )


----------



## oliviarussian

Will she go at the same time as Onesie Lynn? 

It's going to be an emotional time for you and a very quiet house I guess but I'm sure you are making the right decision for Pasha and it sounds like she will be very much loved and adored!


----------



## oggers86

lymorelynn said:


> Onesie, Pasha and other updates
> I had a kitten enquiry in the week but having none I explained Pasha's situation and that we would probably have MiMi's kittens early next year. The lovely gentleman then asked if I ever rehomed retired queens and if so would I consider him and his family to rehome Pasha. The upshot is that they came to visit, lovely couple with an adult son who has learning disabilities. They have recently lost their 13 year old Siamese and the son is heartbroken. He fell in love with all of the girls and Pasha will be going to live with them.
> I will be very sad to see her go  :crying: but I know she is going to be absolutely adored which is all I ask. I have spoken to Pasha's breeder, who has been a very good friend for several years now, and she is more than happy. She feels it will be better for Pasha too.
> So - now Onesie - the little angel is going to turn my hair even more grey than it is  I came downstairs from making the bed this morning to find Onesie rushing up stairs and covered in blood  In shock I just grabbed her and rushed to the kitchen to see blood everywhere. She wasn't crying, didn't seem hurt at all as I soaked paper towels to wash the blood from her face and paws ... no sign of any injury whatsoever  The only thing I found was a small, very sharp piece of bone on the floor and can only think that she got it stuck in her mouth. She has been fine and is playing and eating normally.
> The girls: lazy Sunday ( well it was a couple of hours ago - it's run around like loonies time now )
> View attachment 139673
> 
> 
> View attachment 139674
> 
> 
> View attachment 139675


That sounds like a great home for Pasha. At the end of the day as long as she is loved and cared for that is the main thing. If I ever had to I would re home any one of my cats for their own benefit.

Kittens are hard work, every time Elsworth coughs I am convinced he has eaten something he shouldn't! I need to stop worrying that he is unhappy, got home from work and he was very happy to see me and have a cuddle then we had a potter in the garden. We have played fetch for ages and he is now content in his hammock. I will not be looking for a friend for him but I am going to do my best to get all 3 to be good acquaintances who can do polite greetings before going their separate ways


----------



## MollyMilo

Oh how sad for you Lynn, but so lovely that pasha will help heal this family after their loss. I'm sure like Rosie, pasha will thrive in her new home and enjoy her retirement. 

As for onesie!!  stay away from bones little lady!! Seeing that blood must have really freaked you out Lynn! Big hugs xx

Milos grandma/ Millie's great grandma!! is preggers and due in 3 weeks 
Everything crossed for a seal girl! :001_tt1: daddy is grandad Ollie, oggers


----------



## lymorelynn

She will be going just before Onesie but only because Onesie's new people will be collecting her at 14 rather than 13 weeks. Onesie is great friends with MiMi and I don't think she will miss her mum too much. Pasha is still less than two years old and is young enough to settle into her new life. The house will be very quiet in a few weeks time  though Miss MiMi is trouble enough :w00t: and we may have a new girl joining us around September


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> She will be going just before Onesie but only because Onesie's new people will be collecting her at 14 rather than 13 weeks. Onesie is great friends with MiMi and I don't think she will miss her mum too much. Pasha is still less than two years old and is young enough to settle into her new life. The house will be very quiet in a few weeks time  though Miss MiMi is trouble enough :w00t: and we may have a new girl joining us around September


New girl?? Ooh where from

September is looking to be quite an exciting month in the meezer world!!


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> New girl?? Ooh where from
> 
> September is looking to be quite an exciting month in the meezer world!!


From Mai Tai's breeder - nothing definite yet - still waiting for the arrival of kittens.


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Milos grandma/ Millie's great grandma!! is preggers and due in 3 weeks
> Everything crossed for a seal girl! :001_tt1: daddy is grandad Ollie, oggers


How exciting! More family members on the forum :-D What would Elsworth be to the kittens?



lymorelynn said:


> She will be going just before Onesie but only because Onesie's new people will be collecting her at 14 rather than 13 weeks. Onesie is great friends with MiMi and I don't think she will miss her mum too much. Pasha is still less than two years old and is young enough to settle into her new life. The house will be very quiet in a few weeks time  though Miss MiMi is trouble enough :w00t: and we may have a new girl joining us around September


Ooo what colour is the newbie? Will she be part of your breeding programme?

ETA just seen they are yet to arrive.


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> How exciting! More family members on the forum :-D What would Elsworth be to the kittens?
> 
> Ooo what colour is the newbie? Will she be part of your breeding programme?
> 
> ETA just seen they are yet to arrive.


This would be another auntie for Elsworth :lol:


----------



## gorgeous

Well, well, well! A lot of meezer activity going on!

Blissa is obsessed with flies!

She has climbed up the French door to get to them...and knocked gawd knows how many things over in her quest to get to them! She obviously needs more practise though cos she ain't got one yet!

Earlier I was in the garden sowing some seeds in a nice wee border I had dug over. I then sprinkled some cat foul deterrent but they must be totally ineffective cos Blissa sat in the middle of my border whilst I sprinkled the stuff round her (it is safe btw just stinks!).

Life with a meezer is never boring!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Well, well, well! A lot of meezer activity going on!
> 
> Blissa is obsessed with flies!
> 
> She has climbed up the French door to get to them...and knocked gawd knows how many things over in her quest to get to them! She obviously needs more practise though cos she ain't got one yet!
> 
> Earlier I was in the garden sowing some seeds in a nice wee border I had dug over. I then sprinkled some cat foul deterrent but they must be totally ineffective cos Blissa sat in the middle of my border whilst I sprinkled the stuff round her (it is safe btw just stinks!).
> 
> Life with a meezer is never boring!


I can hear Millie leaping up at my windows as I type! 

Blissa is a character, how old is she now gorgeous and when is number two coming home!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I can hear Millie leaping up at my windows as I type!
> 
> Blissa is a character, how old is she now gorgeous and when is number two coming home!


Blissa is nearly 10 months old now. Well kitty no 2 I am unsure of. The babies have been born. But there are no boys and I really wanted a boy! A bit silly maybe but well you know, even things out lol

Incidentally is there much difference in personality between boy and girl meezers?


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Blissa is nearly 10 months old now. Well kitty no 2 I am unsure of. The babies have been born. But there are no boys and I really wanted a boy! A bit silly maybe but well you know, even things out lol
> 
> Incidentally is there much difference in personality between boy and girl meezers?


I bet the litter I'm waiting for will be all boys :lol:

I can't put my finger on it, but I've been owned by both boys and girls and to me there is a difference. It's great having both!!!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I bet the litter I'm waiting for will be all boys :lol:
> 
> I can't put my finger on it, but I've been owned by both boys and girls and to me there is a difference. It's great having both!!!


I think I am going to wait for a boy. Not worried about the colour..I love em all! So if anyone knows of any baby boy meezers either now or near future please let me inow..I would be very grateful!


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Blissa is nearly 10 months old now. Well kitty no 2 I am unsure of. The babies have been born. But there are no boys and I really wanted a boy! A bit silly maybe but well you know, even things out lol
> 
> Incidentally is there much difference in personality between boy and girl meezers?


My breeder says that boys are generally more affectionate and laid back. Elsworth is definitely more affectionate than the girls and despite his kitten craziness more laid back. I don't know if it his his breed or his gender, would be interesting to have 2 Mogs, girl and boy and 2 Meezers girl and boy and compare.


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> I think I am going to wait for a boy. Not worried about the colour..I love em all! So if anyone knows of any baby boy meezers either now or near future please let me inow..I would be very grateful!


I know one 

Pets4homes, Norfolk! Ears aren't as wacky as we thought


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> My breeder says that boys are generally more affectionate and laid back. Elsworth is definitely more affectionate than the girls and despite his kitten craziness more laid back. I don't know if it his his breed or his gender, would be interesting to have 2 Mogs, girl and boy and 2 Meezers girl and boy and compare.


We have a boy mog and he is very affectionate...he will sit on your lap at any opportunity...even if I am in the garden weeding my borders!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I know one
> 
> Pets4homes, Norfolk! Ears aren't as wacky as we thought


I will have a look. Thank you for the heads up. Do you know the breeder?


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> I will have a look. Thank you for the heads up. Do you know the breeder?


Millie's 

Please don't involve me, my secret life on pf is all mine 

He's a cutie though!!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Millie's
> 
> Please don't involve me, my secret life on pf is all mine
> 
> He's a cutie though!!


Dont worry your secret life is safe with me!:w00t:


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Dont worry your secret life is safe with me!:w00t:


Oh god this is exciting!! He is Millie's half brother and Milos nephew :001_tt1:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Oh god this is exciting!! He is Millie's half brother and Milos nephew :001_tt1:


Apricot? Not heard of that colour. Dereham is near to a very good friend of mine. Going to e mail the seller now. lol


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Apricot? Not heard of that colour. Dereham is near to a very good friend of mine. Going to e mail the seller now. lol


Apricot? No, the seal boy advert 

http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/649499-gorgeous-seal-kittens-gccf-registered-diss.html


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Apricot? No, the seal boy advert


Not seen that one lol. Bet I have e mailed the wrong bloomin breeder now! lol


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Not seen that one lol. Bet I have e mailed the wrong bloomin breeder now! lol


Haha yes! Reds and apricots gorgeous!!! :001_tt1:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Haha yes! Reds and apricots gorgeous!!! :001_tt1:


Have found I hope your seal point boy...gorgeous too! Have e mailed the breeder for him too..lol
Lets see what occurs!!
maybe have both...the hubby would dump me lol..:blush:


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Have found I hope your seal point boy...gorgeous too! Have e mailed the breeder for him too..lol
> Lets see what occurs!!
> maybe have both...the hubby would dump me lol..:blush:


Loving your no time wasting approach to achieving meezerdom :lol:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Loving your no time wasting approach to achieving meezerdom :lol:


No time like the present! Once I have decided on something I am a go getter!! Plus hubby said we can have another, so need to act quick b4 his highness changes his mind! lol


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> No time like the present! Once I have decided on something I am a go getter!! Plus hubby said we can have another, so need to act quick b4 his highness changes his mind! lol


He very nearly went last weekend, but the couple took his seal tabby brother instead! Everything crossed for you!!! :w00t:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> He very nearly went last weekend, but the couple took his seal tabby brother instead! Everything crossed for you!!! :w00t:


Aww bless him. The last of the bunch to be picked. Mind you he might not like us! I will update when and if the breeder replies!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Aww bless him. The last of the bunch to be picked. Mind you he might not like us! I will update when and if the breeder replies!


He's the only one that's been advertised!! All others going to last litter mums and dads!


----------



## lymorelynn

This is getting very exciting  Good luck Gorgeous :thumbup1:


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> This is getting very exciting  Good luck Gorgeous :thumbup1:


I don't think I'll be able to sleep!!!:w00t:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> He's the only one that's been advertised!! All others going to last litter mums and dads!


Oh wow!! ! He seems a very special little boy.


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Oh wow!! ! He seems a very special little boy.


Meant for you gorgeous!!!


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> This is getting very exciting  Good luck Gorgeous :thumbup1:


Thank you Lynn. I think I need it. This thread has turned me in to the mad cat (meezer) lady.


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Meant for you gorgeous!!!


Definitely!! He would have a very nice life and be treated as he would like....would need a rather posh name I think!!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Definitely!! He would have a very nice life and be treated as he would like....would need a rather posh name I think!!


Any updates?? :w00t:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Any updates?? :w00t:


He is still available... going to call P.... A bit later!,


----------



## oggers86

Elsa and Elsworth are eating side by side without her slapping him! She didnt growl or hiss when I put him at his bowl but I am not sure if I just heard her, she is relaxed enough to sit down at the food bowl though so that is a positive sign. 

He did get slapped by Elise because he sniffed her foot. Nose touching is deemed acceptable, foot sniffing is clearly not. 

I hope you find your boy Gorgeous!! I cant wait to hear an update!!! If it was up to me I would get one in each colour, blue, chocolate, lilac, seal, apricot, cinnamon, fawn, you name it I would have it. I dont think I could cope with that many all at once though, it seems like a great idea when Elsworth is being all cute but when he is being a menace...


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> He is still available... going to call P.... A bit later!,


:w00t: :w00t: he's more or less yours then!!! P likes them to go to previous meezer mums and not be only cat!!

Omg this is amazing! I have to go to work now but update me!!!


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Elsa and Elsworth are eating side by side without her slapping him! She didnt growl or hiss when I put him at his bowl but I am not sure if I just heard her, she is relaxed enough to sit down at the food bowl though so that is a positive sign.
> 
> He did get slapped by Elise because he sniffed her foot. Nose touching is deemed acceptable, foot sniffing is clearly not.
> 
> I hope you find your boy Gorgeous!! I cant wait to hear an update!!! If it was up to me I would get one in each colour, blue, chocolate, lilac, seal, apricot, cinnamon, fawn, you name it I would have it. I dont think I could cope with that many all at once though, it seems like a great idea when Elsworth is being all cute but when he is being a menace...


This is fantastic progress!!! :w00t:


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> This is fantastic progress!!! :w00t:


I have given up on the Zylkene as it is impossible to be consistent but I am going to get two lots of 75g for when we move and get some more flower remedies. I am determined to keep them both in for 3 weeks so at least I can be consistent.

If only I could solve the biting!! He wont play with his toys or attack the kicker which I try and wrestle him with, he just wants to attack me!!!!

I have just seen the Seal boy on P4H, he is adorable and if Gorgeous doesnt get him then I will


----------



## gorgeous

He has the most adorable little face I must admit. Will update later..lol. X


----------



## Ringypie

gorgeous said:


> He has the most adorable little face I must admit. Will update later..lol. X


Ooh you tease! We want baby meezer news!!!


----------



## gorgeous

Ringypie said:


> Ooh you tease! We want baby meezer news!!!


I am a meezer teaser...

No. In all seriousness, we decided to get Blissa a meezer friend....And the lovely Mollymilo has alerted me to a very gorgeous looking seal point boy who might be the playmate for wee Blissa! However I am now not able to talk to the breeder until tomorrow now...so I guess until that conversation goes ahead...I cannot be certain if it will be a possibility or not.


----------



## Ringypie

gorgeous said:


> I am a meezer teaser...
> 
> No. In all seriousness, we decided to get Blissa a meezer friend....And the lovely Mollymilo has alerted me to a very gorgeous looking seal point boy who might be the playmate for wee Blissa! However I am now not able to talk to the breeder until tomorrow now...so I guess until that conversation goes ahead...I cannot be certain if it will be a possibility or not.


I think with these things if it's meant to be it'll fall into place. And if it doesn't work out with that one there will be another baby just waiting to pick you!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> I am a meezer teaser...
> 
> No. In all seriousness, we decided to get Blissa a meezer friend....And the lovely Mollymilo has alerted me to a very gorgeous looking seal point boy who might be the playmate for wee Blissa! However I am now not able to talk to the breeder until tomorrow now...so I guess until that conversation goes ahead...I cannot be certain if it will be a possibility or not.


Oh no!! What's happening, the breeder has bumped up the advert now too 
Are you still keen? Did you hear back from apricot breeder?


----------



## Ringypie

This talk about apricot Siameses... Does anyone on here have one? I'd love to see some pics and hear about them!


----------



## gorgeous

One has the day off work tomorrow...to go shopping! For a little puddy cat! All being well a wee man might be joining our mad house this Saturday!


----------



## lymorelynn

gorgeous said:


> One has the day off work tomorrow...to go shopping! For a little puddy cat! All being well a wee man might be joining our mad house this Saturday!


Would that be the lovely little seal boy?


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> Would that be the lovely little seal boy?


How did you guess? . All happened rather quickly but we'll sometimes you just have to go with the flow...and well as soon as I saw that little face Me want! Lol


----------



## oggers86

Wow Saturday!!! That is only a few days away. I am very excited for you. I hope Blissa likes her new friend


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> How did you guess? . All happened rather quickly but we'll sometimes you just have to go with the flow...and well as soon as I saw that little face Me want! Lol


Not just any little face, it's Millie's brother and Milo and Molly's nephew!! I'm just waiting for your kitten's great grandma ( and Millie's!!) to have her babies and if it's a seal, will be your kittens great auntie :lol:

So happy for you and not at all surprised he's coming home


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Not just any little face, it's Millie's brother and Milo and Molly's nephew!! I'm just waiting for your kitten's great grandma ( and Millie's!!) to have her babies and if it's a seal, will be your kittens great auntie :lol:
> 
> So happy for you and not at all surprised he's coming home


Perhaps we could have a meezer meeting..and let them meet their family! I just need to think of a name. Will do some research tonight....!,

Forgot to say thank you so much for pointing me in the direction of this little man!


----------



## gorgeous

Looked at this pic...how could one not fall in love...sooo cute!,


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Looked at this pic...how could one not fall in love...sooo cute!,


So cute!! Wait till you see little bluebelle ( she was orginally thought blue point!!) I was offered her but she was blue!!! Now she's seal,but promised to the couple that thought she was blue  I told p not to worry,

Anymore photos


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> So cute!! Wait till you see little bluebelle ( she was orginally thought blue point!!) I was offered her but she was blue!!! Now she's seal,but promised to the couple that thought she was blue  I told p not to worry,
> 
> Anymore photos


Yes I heard about the blue girl who then became seal!,

Tell me some more about Millie, her personality etc....so I can kind of prepare for our wee man...


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Yes I heard about the blue girl who then became seal!,
> 
> Tell me some more about Millie, her personality etc....so I can kind of prepare for our wee man...


You'll never be prepared  what will you call him??

Millie is obsessed with play!! Everything has to be dragged around the house, her bed, blankets toys. She loves fetch! Her voice is loud!! She only eats kitten as good as it looks but Loves her biscuits. Has the loudest purr, purrs when you pretend to stroke her. Pats my eyelids to wake me, and when I'm pretending to sleep she tries to prise them open with her claws. 
Loves helping with anything around the house, hoovering is scary but fascinating at the same time!


----------



## oliviarussian

gorgeous said:


> Looked at this pic...how could one not fall in love...sooo cute!,


Congratulations and not long to wait!


----------



## gorgeous

oliviarussian said:


> Congratulations and not long to wait!


I know it has happened very quickly lol. Quicker than I was prepared for but hey ho sometimes you just have to go for it!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Perhaps we could have a meezer meeting..and let them meet their family! I just need to think of a name. Will do some research tonight....!,
> 
> Forgot to say thank you so much for pointing me in the direction of this little man!


I'm just thrilled that Millie has relatives on both sides now!! Elsworth on her dads and seal boy on her mums! :lol: welcome to the family


----------



## lymorelynn

gorgeous said:


> Looked at this pic...how could one not fall in love...sooo cute!,


I have just melted :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## oliviarussian

gorgeous said:


> I know it has happened very quickly lol. Quicker than I was prepared for but hey ho sometimes you just have to go for it!


It happened that way with my Rosso too, He suddenly came available and I got the nod from someone on here rushed over to see him and collected him a week later!!!!!!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> You'll never be prepared  what will you call him??
> 
> Millie is obsessed with play!! Everything has to be dragged around the house, her bed, blankets toys. She loves fetch! Her voice is loud!! She only eats kitten as good as it looks but Loves her biscuits. Has the loudest purr, purrs when you pretend to stroke her. Pats my eyelids to wake me, and when I'm pretending to sleep she tries to prise them open with her claws.
> Loves helping with anything around the house, hoovering is scary but fascinating at the same time!


She sounds lovely, a real character. I am finding Blissa to be quite dog like, she also plays fetch and has pretty good recall... Comes running when I call her...but then I guess she has a goldie friend to teach her

I have no idea what to call our new man...it has all happened so quickly...I need to think of something good and fitting for such a fantastic young man


----------



## MollyMilo

Gorgeous, pm me your email and I'll end send you a couple of videos p sent me over the weeks. Your little guy is 5 weeks with all his siblings and then at about 8 weeks with his seal tabby brother. P might have already sent you, but let me know 

Remember I don't exist


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Gorgeous, pm me your email and I'll end send you a couple of videos p sent me over the weeks. Your little guy is 5 weeks with all his siblings and then at about 8 weeks with his seal tabby brother. P might have already sent you, but let me know
> 
> Remember I don't exist


Oooh that is very kind of you. Wouldnt it be funny if P came on this forum and read all of this? lol. Btw got sent a pic of Young mans Mum.....she is beautiful...


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Oooh that is very kind of you. Wouldnt it be funny if P came on this forum and read all of this? lol. Btw got sent a pic of Young mans Mum.....she is beautiful...


Haha

Oh yes she is a gorgeous little cat


----------



## gorgeous

Well. I have been shopping. Have got some more toys and some food that he is being fed by breeder. Blissa now sleeps In Lilys bed, so he can have Blissas bed!
Now would you suggest giving him his own room to start, we did this with Blissa, or to put him in with the others?

Now my biggest dilemma is a name. It has happened all so quickly not had time to think of one. Was thinking along the lines of a Thai king or prince, or after a lion king character.

Any suggestions would be warmly welcomed. thank you! x


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Well. I have been shopping. Have got some more toys and some food that he is being fed by breeder. Blissa now sleeps In Lilys bed, so he can have Blissas bed!
> Now would you suggest giving him his own room to start, we did this with Blissa, or to put him in with the others?
> 
> Now my biggest dilemma is a name. It has happened all so quickly not had time to think of one. Was thinking along the lines of a Thai king or prince, or after a lion king character.
> 
> Any suggestions would be warmly welcomed. thank you! x


He's a very bold strong charactered little guy so great theme!!

All I can think of is simba 

What is his ped name? I know his prefix


----------



## MollyMilo

36 pages of siamese names  Siamese Cat Names


----------



## oggers86

A certain someone is being neutered next Thursday. My baby is growing up!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> 36 pages of siamese names  Siamese Cat Names


Thank you for that! Lots of good names there...some funny ones too! Chicken nuggets lol


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> A certain someone is being neutered next Thursday. My baby is growing up!


Aww bess him....how old is he now Oggers?

I think some up to date pics are due!?


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Thank you for that! Lots of good names there...some funny ones too! Chicken nuggets lol


That's one for ringiepie


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> A certain someone is being neutered next Thursday. My baby is growing up!


Oh my! They grow up too quickly don't they! :yikes:


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Aww bess him....how old is he now Oggers?
> 
> I think some up to date pics are due!?


He will be 5 months on the 15th.

How old is Blissa now?


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Oh my! They grow up too quickly don't they! :yikes:


Yes although I cant say I will miss the crazy kitten biting!! I have bought him a new attachment for the Flying Frenzy and he has been chasing that for about half an hour. The longer it goes on the more hyper he gets!


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> He will be 5 months on the 15th.
> 
> How old is Blissa now?


She is coming up to 10 months. Full of beans and energy....earlier she was bouncing on the trampoline with the kids!


----------



## MollyMilo

Millie is 11months tomorrow and showing no signs of slowing down


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> She is coming up to 10 months. Full of beans and energy....earlier she was bouncing on the trampoline with the kids!


I can't wait to see what she thinks of your new little addition!!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I can't wait to see what she thinks of your new little addition!!


Me too! It is like Christmas has come early!!


----------



## oggers86

Are Meezers generally accepting of other cats? Do they get less accepting as they get older?

(No we are not adding number 4!)

Elsworth is still going mad for his mouse attachment, we have been playing for ages now, I only stop to type or for him to catch his breath/stare at Elsa. He is still completely fascinated by the others like he has never seen them before!


----------



## lymorelynn

I really do think that Siamese are generally more accepting of other cats - other animals too. Mai Tai (almost 6) is still happy to meet newcomers here


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Are Meezers generally accepting of other cats? Do they get less accepting as they get older?
> 
> (No we are not adding number 4!)
> 
> Elsworth is still going mad for his mouse attachment, we have been playing for ages now, I only stop to type or for him to catch his breath/stare at Elsa. He is still completely fascinated by the others like he has never seen them before!


Stop teasing us with these queries 

I can't count Millie joining us as Milo was so desperate for a friend, he was so delighted when Millie strutted out the box! I've introduced a kitten to a 7yr old and 2 kittens to a 4yr old. Also took about 2 or 3 weeks but introduced a 3 year old to 13yr!

Just Do it oggers


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> Are Meezers generally accepting of other cats? Do they get less accepting as they get older?
> 
> (No we are not adding number 4!)
> 
> Elsworth is still going mad for his mouse attachment, we have been playing for ages now, I only stop to type or for him to catch his breath/stare at Elsa. He is still completely fascinated by the others like he has never seen them before!


The other day, a lost and bewildered cat ( another story!) wandered into our house. Lily the guard dog just sat and watched the strange cat walk in the house! Blissa just wanted to play!

Oggers I demand photos of Elsworth and details of your next kitten. Thank you!


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> The other day, a lost and bewildered cat ( another story!) wandered into our house. Lily the guard dog just sat and watched the strange cat walk in the house! Blissa just wanted to play!
> 
> Oggers I demand photos of Elsworth and details of your next kitten. Thank you!


Next kitten will definitely be kittens but not until we are down to one. By that time our future kids should be well into their teens and I can go back to being crazy cat lady. I do quite fancy a Devon Rex and a Meezer pairing but in 15 years time there may be no normal Siamese left!!

Attached is a photo I have just taken of the Monster. He is only cute when he is being good


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Stop teasing us with these queries
> 
> I can't count Millie joining us as Milo was so desperate for a friend, he was so delighted when Millie strutted out the box! I've introduced a kitten to a 7yr old and 2 kittens to a 4yr old. Also took about 2 or 3 weeks but introduced a 3 year old to 13yr!
> 
> Just Do it oggers


If it were up to me I would! I am curious though just in case a 4th is ever agreed but I am not sure I would want a kitten on its own again and 5 would just be far too expensive when we have kids.


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Millie is 11months tomorrow and showing no signs of slowing down


Spooks will be about 6 now and I dread to think what he was like as a kitten! Totally bonkers he is! :lol:

He's very handsome, though, so gets away with it :001_wub:


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> Next kitten will definitely be kittens but not until we are down to one. By that time our future kids should be well into their teens and I can go back to being crazy cat lady. I do quite fancy a Devon Rex and a Meezer pairing but in 15 years time there may be no normal Siamese left!!
> 
> Attached is a photo I have just taken of the Monster. He is only cute when he is being good


He is lovely. I think my growing cat family are my additional children lol.


----------



## oggers86

JordanRose said:


> Spooks will be about 6 now and I dread to think what he was like as a kitten! Totally bonkers he is! :lol:
> 
> He's very handsome, though, so gets away with it :001_wub:


Yay Spooks is back! You do realise JR that you were the sole cause of my Siamese fascination. If you hadnt of started this thread I am not sure it would have crossed my mind to get one.


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> He is lovely. I think my growing cat family are my additional children lol.


He looks the picture of innocence yet what you cant see in that photo is my poor feet covered in scratches!

Sigh, he has just chased Elsa up the stairs much to her annoyance. Nothing will distract him from them but he only chases them when they run. Elsa usually just gives him a smack around the head.


----------



## JordanRose

oggers86 said:


> Yay Spooks is back! You do realise JR that you were the sole cause of my Siamese fascination. If you hadnt of started this thread I am not sure it would have crossed my mind to get one.


Glad to be of assistance...again! Good old Spooks the Meezer converter


----------



## oggers86

JordanRose said:


> Glad to be of assistance...again! Good old Spooks the Meezer converter


My life was peaceful before the Monster arrived


----------



## gorgeous

George, Harry, Charles?


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> George, Harry, Charles?


I quite like George and Harry. Do you have any more?


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> I quite like George and Harry. Do you have any more?


Simba...Steiff ....

finding it quite difficult really to be honest.


----------



## Britt

My colleague's Siamese is 22 and gorgeous :thumbsup:


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Simba...Steiff ....
> 
> finding it quite difficult really to be honest.


No rush, when he's home on Saturday the name may just come to you!

When did you decide Blissa?


----------



## MollyMilo

Britt said:


> My colleague's Siamese is 22 and gorgeous :thumbsup:


Wow 22! What a lucky slave :thumbsup:


----------



## MollyMilo

I'm so broody now for my seal girl. It's agony waiting for mummy cat to have her babies and even then there might not even be a seal girl!!


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Glad to be of assistance...again! Good old Spooks the Meezer converter


Spooks and your thread Jordan! What did pf do before it?


----------



## gorgeous

Britt said:


> My colleague's Siamese is 22 and gorgeous :thumbsup:


Wow. I bet your colleagues Siamese has grown old gracefully....I can imagine they are very beautiful and how wonderful to be 22!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> No rush, when he's home on Saturday the name may just come to you!
> 
> When did you decide Blissa?


Daughter decided Blissa! Blissa is the name of Barbies cat!

Funny enough daughter has just suggested Arthur...now I am liking that!!


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> I'm so broody now for my seal girl. It's agony waiting for mummy cat to have her babies and even then there might not even be a seal girl!!


we can be broody together  Babies due next weekend where I'm looking :thumbsup: I'm not too concerned about colour though


----------



## oggers86

This is the face I get when I go in the bath and leave him all alone. Bad slave.


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I'm so broody now for my seal girl. It's agony waiting for mummy cat to have her babies and even then there might not even be a seal girl!!


When are the babies due? And are they Ps babies?


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> This is the face I get when I go in the bath and leave him all alone. Bad slave.


Oh isnt he handsome ? Do you not let him in the bathroom with you? Poor wee mite!


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> we can be broody together  Babies due next weekend where I'm looking :thumbsup: I'm not too concerned about colour though


More baby meezers! Cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Daughter decided Blissa! Blissa is the name of Barbie's cat!
> 
> Funny enough daughter has just suggested Arthur...now I am liking that!!


I didn't know barbie had a cat!! Gosh I was deprived as a child 

Liking Arthur!!


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> we can be broody together  Babies due next weekend where I'm looking :thumbsup: I'm not too concerned about colour though


Exciting Lynn!! :thumbsup: 2 weeks for me!

Yes gorgeous, they are p babies, but another P and where your kittens mummy originated from 

Your kittens great grandma is the mummy  and Elsworth grandad is the dad :laugh:


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> This is the face I get when I go in the bath and leave him all alone. Bad slave.


That face!!! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Spooks will be about 6 now and I dread to think what he was like as a kitten! Totally bonkers he is! :lol:
> 
> He's very handsome, though, so gets away with it :001_wub:


Spooks is just so handsome! I just can't get enough :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Exciting Lynn!! :thumbsup: 2 weeks for me!
> 
> Yes gorgeous, they are p babies, but another P and where your kittens mummy originated from
> 
> Your kittens great grandma is the mummy  and Elsworth grandad is the dad :laugh:


Gosh you are good with the family tree! It is good to be keeping it in the family!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Gosh you are good with the family tree! It is good to be keeping it in the family!


Makes my head spin :laugh:


----------



## oggers86

MM is your breeder the same one you told me about, the one Milo is from?]

Gorgeous, who is your breeder??


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> MM is your breeder the same one you told me about, the one Milo is from?]
> 
> Gorgeous, who is your breeder??


Yes, Milo is from prefix ' P' gorgeous's kitten is from prefix 's' but without 'p' breeder ( only ever kitten in 15 years she's given to a breeder) gorgeous wouldn't be collecting Arthur and I wouldn't have Millie 

Yes, the one I told you about, Step away from the seal girls oggers :lol:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Yes, Milo is from prefix ' P' gorgeous's kitten is from prefix 's' but without 'p' breeder ( only ever kitten in 15 years she's given to a breeder) gorgeous wouldn't be collecting Arthur and I wouldn't have Millie
> 
> Yes, the one I told you about, Step away from the seal girls oggers :lol:


Glad you answered that one! Are you related to the breeder MM.


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Glad you answered that one! Are you related to the breeder MM.


Only by our cats!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Only by our cats!


I think we should have a 'we are Siamese if you please' thread meet up. Find somewhere central to all and have lunch ...we would certainly have lots to talk about!


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Yes, Milo is from prefix ' P' gorgeous's kitten is from prefix 's' but without 'p' breeder ( only ever kitten in 15 years she's given to a breeder) gorgeous wouldn't be collecting Arthur and I wouldn't have Millie
> 
> Yes, the one I told you about, Step away from the seal girls oggers :lol:


Ok I think I understand now.

The girls are all yours, the boys however I might just scoop up every single one and pretend that all these Siamese kittens (might as well have the Devons also) escaped from their breeders and found their way to me.

Plausible no? :devil:


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> I think we should have a 'we are Siamese if you please' thread meet up. Find somewhere central to all and have lunch ...we would certainly have lots to talk about!


I think so too!


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Ok I think I understand now.
> 
> The girls are all yours, the boys however I might just scoop up every single one and pretend that all these Siamese kittens (might as well have the Devons also) escaped from their breeders and found their way to me.
> 
> Plausible no? :devil:


Good I'll test you on it later 

Make sure you post photos of all your boys :laugh:


----------



## JordanRose

gorgeous said:


> I think we should have a 'we are Siamese if you please' thread meet up. Find somewhere central to all and have lunch ...we would certainly have lots to talk about!


There's normally a cat chat meet-up in November at the Supreme cat show- great to meet people from the forum there. Quite a few Meezer peeps were there last year


----------



## oggers86

The cats are still growling and hissing at Elsworth and he gets a slap if he approaches.

Will things ever improve? I need to be able to leave them alone together in the new house but the way things are I am not sure. They will not attack him, the worst he gets is a clawless slap but my concern is that if he ignores that and keeps going they will hurt him. The other night we had to give Elise some space as he would not leave her alone so she was getting grumpier and grumpier.

They were more tolerant with him in the first week than they are now. 


The positive thing is they can all mingle or eat in the same room providing he keeps his distance.


----------



## oggers86

These cats are very contradictory, this evening I was feeding them all Dreamies so they were almost touching with no hissy fits. Cats!


----------



## oliviarussian

oggers86 said:


> These cats are very contradictory, this evening I was feeding them all Dreamies so they were almost touching with no hissy fits. Cats!


That's the way to go Bribery, Bribery and more Bribery!


----------



## MollyMilo

Today gorgeous!!! :thumbup1: :thumbup1: so excited for you!!


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> These cats are very contradictory, this evening I was feeding them all Dreamies so they were almost touching with no hissy fits. Cats!


Oh that's good!!! Use those dreamies oggers!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Today gorgeous!!! :thumbup1: :thumbup1: so excited for you!!


Actually it is tomorrow lol...I misheard P on the phone....she is working today....so Arthur will be coming home tomorrow!

Mind you I feel another shopping trip might be in order and get some more toys, hubby has even bought him a new cat carrier. I think he is going to be one spoilt pussy!

Can't wait to get my hands on him now....apparently he is really bold...and big!,

The kids are queuing up to give him cuddles!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Actually it is tomorrow lol...I misheard P on the phone....she is working today....so Arthur will be coming home tomorrow!
> 
> Mind you I feel another shopping trip might be in order and get some more toys, hubby has even bought him a new cat carrier. I think he is going to be one spoilt pussy!
> 
> Can't wait to get my hands on him now....apparently he is really bold...and big!,
> 
> The kids are queuing up to give him cuddles!


Tomorrow it is!! :001_tt1: still excited for you! Update us soon as you can xx


----------



## oggers86

More bribery today with Elsa. They were actually touchinh faces! We did get a small hiss but she was soon distracted with another Dreamie. Before yesterday she wouldn't even take treats if he was in the room so this is great. 

We have started leaving them unsupervised for a short amount of time (no longer than an hour) and all cats are still alive when we get back. 

It's things like this that make me realise we are not doing too badly at all. Things could be so much worse!!


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Actually it is tomorrow lol...I misheard P on the phone....she is working today....so Arthur will be coming home tomorrow!
> 
> Mind you I feel another shopping trip might be in order and get some more toys, hubby has even bought him a new cat carrier. I think he is going to be one spoilt pussy!
> 
> Can't wait to get my hands on him now....apparently he is really bold...and big!,
> 
> The kids are queuing up to give him cuddles!


Not long now!

Have you actually met him yet?


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> Not long now!
> 
> Have you actually met him yet?


Not met him no!  However he is very photogenic and have had a good chat with his breeder and feel I know him very well!

Tomorrow we are viewing and if we like him we can take him home!

Somehow I think we will like him!


----------



## simplysardonic

Good evening Meezer Slaves!

Hope all your Meezers & yourselves are well. Phoenix Meezercat says 'hi' & would like everyone to know she has started clicker training, 3 short sessions & we are pretty much there with a 'high 5' :thumbup:

A couple of pics:


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Not long now!
> 
> Have you actually met him yet?


I have :lol:

Tested him out for gorgeous a couple of weeks ago, she'll like him


----------



## MollyMilo

simplysardonic said:


> Good evening Meezer Slaves!
> 
> Hope all your Meezers & yourselves are well. Phoenix Meezercat says 'hi' & would like everyone to know she has started clicker training, 3 short sessions & we are pretty much there with a 'high 5' :thumbup:
> 
> A couple of pics:


Wow!! Look how beautiful Phoenix is! :001_tt1:
How clever too!


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> More bribery today with Elsa. They were actually touchinh faces! We did get a small hiss but she was soon distracted with another Dreamie. Before yesterday she wouldn't even take treats if he was in the room so this is great.
> 
> We have started leaving them unsupervised for a short amount of time (no longer than an hour) and all cats are still alive when we get back.
> 
> It's things like this that make me realise we are not doing too badly at all. Things could be so much worse!!


They are associating nice things ( dreamies) when they are around each other. This is such good progress oggers!!!!!


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> They are associating nice things ( dreamies) when they are around each other. This is such good progress oggers!!!!!


They are getting better but he is still so insistent on bugging them which they do not like. I have had to stop him from chasing Elise twice now!


----------



## gorgeous

Arthur is home!

He is a bobby dazzler! And is huge.He is purring away and loves feet! Lily is totally not bothered about him. 
Not introduced other cats yet!
Will post more pics when things calm down. 

kids are smitten!


----------



## noushka05

gorgeous said:


> Arthur is home!
> 
> He is a bobby dazzler! And is huge.He is purring away and loves feet! Lily is totally not bothered about him.
> Not introduced other cats yet!
> Will post more pics when things calm down.
> 
> kids are smitten!


Aw, what an adorable little chap Arthur is! Congratulations on your new addition, hes dropped on his little meezer paws moving in with you lot


----------



## lymorelynn

Congratulations gorgeous :thumbup1: Arthur is adorable :001_tt1: and I'm sure you won't have any trouble when it comes to introductions.
Love the name too :thumbup:


----------



## noushka05

simplysardonic said:


> Good evening Meezer Slaves!
> 
> Hope all your Meezers & yourselves are well. Phoenix Meezercat says 'hi' & would like everyone to know she has started clicker training, 3 short sessions & we are pretty much there with a 'high 5' :thumbup:
> 
> A couple of pics:


Look at those eyes:001_tt1: Stunning. Im so impressed shes learning clicker training, shes not only stunning but a clever little puss aswell - and doesn't Bob love her? awww


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Arthur is home!
> 
> He is a bobby dazzler! And is huge.He is purring away and loves feet! Lily is totally not bothered about him.
> Not introduced other cats yet!
> Will post more pics when things calm down.
> 
> kids are smitten!


Welcome to PF Arthur!! :001_tt1:


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> They are getting better but he is still so insistent on bugging them which they do not like. I have had to stop him from chasing Elise twice now!


Shake the dreamies, Shake Shake those dreamies. Perhaps even try some clicker training, Ive never done this but SS looks like she's had success with Phoenix meezercat


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Arthur is home!
> 
> He is a bobby dazzler! And is huge.He is purring away and loves feet! Lily is totally not bothered about him.
> Not introduced other cats yet!
> Will post more pics when things calm down.
> 
> kids are smitten!


I became all emotional when, I saw him and how happy your kids are. You do know that it is our dear departed little chocolate girl Molly that has led us to having Millie and now Arthur.

Thank you Molly, sleep tight beautiful xxx


----------



## oliviarussian

MollyMilo said:


> I became all emotional when, I saw him and how happy your kids are. You do know that it is our dear departed little chocolate girl Molly that has led us to having Millie and now Arthur.
> 
> Thank you Molly, sleep tight beautiful xxx


You've set me off now :crying: Big hug, Molly was such a beautiful girl x


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I became all emotional when, I saw him and how happy your kids are. You do know that it is our dear departed little chocolate girl Molly that has led us to having Millie and now Arthur.
> 
> Thank you Molly, sleep tight beautiful xxx


Gosh I am welling up. He has only been here for a couple of hours but oh my he is absolutely adorable....thank you so much and to your lovely Molly!


----------



## MollyMilo

oliviarussian said:


> You've set me off now :crying: Big hug, Molly was such a beautiful girl x


No more tears OR! It's a happy day, can't wait to see more photos and what Blissa thinks!! :001_tt1:


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Gosh I am welling up. He has only been here for a couple of hours but oh my he is absolutely adorable....thank you so much and to your lovely Molly!


I'm thrilled for you gorgeous!! He is beautiful and has grown!! Did his baby sister follow that plan??


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I'm thrilled for you gorgeous!! He is beautiful and has grown!! Did his baby sister follow that plan??


To be honest my husband fetched him. I had to pop into work, P was very impressed that hubby was sent to fetch Arthur!. But Arthur was the biggest of all. And apparently his brother has the biggest ears.


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> To be honest my husband fetched him. I had to pop into work, P was very impressed that hubby was sent to fetch Arthur!. But Arthur was the biggest of all. And apparently his brother has the biggest ears.


You mustn't have been able to concentrate!  Arthur is such the perfect name! I can't wait to watch him grow more :001_tt1:


----------



## Alisa25

Ahh Gorgeous Arthur is GORGEOUS! However i think we need more photos to assess that gorgeousness... Just saying....  

So happy for you! He will fit right in!


----------



## gorgeous

Thank you for all of your lovely comments. I will endeavour to get more pics of Arthur but at the moment he does not sit still. He is exploring! He has had brief encounters with the others and so far so good. Watch this space!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Thank you for all of your lovely comments. I will endeavour to get more pics of Arthur but at the moment he does not sit still. He is exploring! He has had brief encounters with the others and so far so good. Watch this space!


Surely he's crashed out by now!


----------



## oggers86

Yay he is home and looks like he has been there forever! I hope Blissa is nice to her new baby brother


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Shake the dreamies, Shake Shake those dreamies. Perhaps even try some clicker training, Ive never done this but SS looks like she's had success with Phoenix meezercat


I am in the process of it, trying with "Sit" firstly although I did try "Leave" briefly to see if it is possible to teach a cat to leave.

He is being a pain at the moment, refusing to play with any of his toys apart from pipe cleaners and launches himself from across the room to attack my feet. Thank god for slippy kitchen flooring so he can amuse himself batting the pipe cleaner around!


----------



## gorgeous

Some pics.


----------



## gorgeous

And a couple more! Does Arthur look big for 12 weeks?  I am sure Blissa was alot smaller.:blink:


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Some pics.


Aww Blissa, there's your new friend! Gorgeous boy :001_wub: :001_wub:

He looks nice and big, I know mummy is tiny but dad might be big? The website I showed you the other day is of him (dad) as a kitten.

What does Blissa think??


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Aww Blissa, there's your new friend! Gorgeous boy :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> He looks nice and big, I know mummy is tiny but dad might be big? The website I showed you the other day is of him (dad) as a kitten.
> 
> What does Blissa think??


Blissa is curious. But as in the picture that is the distance she is happy with at the moment. Arthur is very bold though and tries his luck trying to get nearer lol.
I did think Blissa would be straight in wanting to play but oh no she is playing hard to get lol.

Early days though.


----------



## gorgeous

Just to let you know Arthur is snuggled on my lap now. Am having a good study of him. He is gorgeous! Especially love his ears...big and a gorgeous dark brown! 

What have you lot done to me....turned me into a meezer nut!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Just to let you know Arthur is snuggled on my lap now. Am having a good study of him. He is gorgeous! Especially love his ears...big and a gorgeous dark brown!
> 
> What have you lot done to me....turned me into a meezer nut!


I love how you've moved on from traditional type meezer  next one extreme?? :lol:


----------



## lymorelynn

gorgeous said:


> Just to let you know Arthur is snuggled on my lap now. Am having a good study of him. He is gorgeous! Especially love his ears...big and a gorgeous dark brown!
> 
> What have you lot done to me.*...turned me into a meezer nut!*


:thumbup::thumbup:
he is an adorable little man though :001_wub: Hope Blissa loves him soon


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I love how you've moved on from traditional type meezer  next one extreme?? :lol:


No more now ! 4 is enough or I think my husband really will think I am the mad cat lady. Besides dont think i am too keen on the extreme.

When is your baby meezer due?


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> No more now ! 4 is enough or I think my husband really will think I am the mad cat lady. Besides dont think i am too keen on the extreme.
> 
> When is your baby meezer due?


I forgot you had other cats! Do they get on with Blissa? She'll love the company of Arthur

My ( fingers tightly crossed for seal girl) baby is due 21st! Lynn's is due this weekend I think?


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I forgot you had other cats! Do they get on with Blissa? She'll love the company of Arthur
> 
> My ( fingers tightly crossed for seal girl) baby is due 21st! Lynn's is due this weekend I think?


Our other 2 are nearly 14 now, they do get on with Blissa but prefer to chill and sleep in their dotage. Whilst Blissa cant sit still and is always on the go looking for her next fly..or ornament to send flying and break whilst she does her 60 miles an hour zoomies round the room!

I am so hoping there is a seal girl there for you....how likely do you think it will be? And what ic there is a boy buf not girl?

And Lynn, exciting times ahead for you!!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Our other 2 are nearly 14 now, they do get on with Blissa but prefer to chill and sleep in their dotage. Whilst Blissa cant sit still and is always on the go looking for her next fly..or ornament to send flying and break whilst she does her 60 miles an hour zoomies round the room!
> 
> I am so hoping there is a seal girl there for you....how likely do you think it will be? And what ic there is a boy buf not girl?
> 
> And Lynn, exciting times ahead for you!!


I can't have another boy  Milo is man of the house and such a mummy's boy, I couldn't do that to him. 
It's a good job for you this, because Arthur would be sitting on my knee right now and not yours! 

my breeder used a different stud this time, usually she has seal boys but I'm hoping using Millie's dad, we get girls!


----------



## oggers86

All these kittens are making me want another! The more I think about number 4 the more I think it isn't that many but I think it could be a slippery slope!


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> All these kittens are making me want another! The more I think about number 4 the more I think it isn't that many but I think it could be a slippery slope!
> 
> No time like the present Oggers. Go for it. Even numbers are good. Will you use the same breeder?:hand:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I can't have another boy  Milo is man of the house and such a mummy's boy, I couldn't do that to him.
> It's a good job for you this, because Arthur would be sitting on my knee right now and not yours!
> 
> my breeder used a different stud this time, usually she has seal boys but I'm hoping using Millie's dad, we get girls!


When you put it like that! We are very lucky to have Arthur!


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> oggers86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All these kittens are making me want another! The more I think about number 4 the more I think it isn't that many but I think it could be a slippery slope!
> 
> No time like the present Oggers. Go for it. Even numbers are good. Will you use the same breeder?:hand:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha if I did I would be living on the streets. I would love another but I can't really push for another as he really didn't want a 3rd cat. I do have visions of Elsworth playing in our new cat proofed garden with a friend leaving the older two to prowl the neighbourhood.
Click to expand...


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> When you put it like that! We are very lucky to have Arthur!


Yes be glad Arthur wasn't a Martha


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> gorgeous said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha if I did I would be living on the streets. I would love another but I can't really push for another as he really didn't want a 3rd cat. I do have visions of Elsworth playing in our new cat proofed garden with a friend leaving the older two to prowl the neighbourhood.
> 
> 
> 
> Do it
Click to expand...


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> oggers86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do it
> 
> 
> 
> You can persuade my hubs then!
Click to expand...


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> MollyMilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can persuade my hubs then!
> 
> 
> 
> Ask gorgeous how she Did it! Hubby said yes, She saw the advert and next minute Arthur is sitting in her lounge!
> You could have a another one by next weekend lol
Click to expand...


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> MollyMilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can persuade my hubs then!
> 
> 
> 
> You are young Oggers. A way to a mans heart is through his stomach.....and we all know they dont think with their heed right?!
> 
> Soooooo it is like this....cook hubby his fav meal.....you dress to kill...make up the lot......well you get the message...now start picking your new meezer...what colour are you going for?:hand:
Click to expand...


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> oggers86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask gorgeous how she Did it! Hubby said yes, She saw the advert and next minute Arthur is sitting in her lounge!
> You could have a another one by next weekend lol
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I have just had a look and there is a Seal boy available in Manchester.
Click to expand...


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> MollyMilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I have just had a look and there is a Seal boy available in Manchester.
> 
> 
> 
> There we go! Let's get him
Click to expand...


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> MollyMilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I have just had a look and there is a Seal boy available in Manchester.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh okay. Clever girl! Is the ad on Pets4homes?
Click to expand...


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> oggers86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh okay. Clever girl! Is the ad on Pets4homes?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, first things first! you show us nosey Parkers
Click to expand...


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> gorgeous said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, first things first! you show us nosey Parkers
> 
> 
> 
> Breeder is wiccanways, advert on P4H.
Click to expand...


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> oggers86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask gorgeous how she Did it! Hubby said yes, She saw the advert and next minute Arthur is sitting in her lounge!
> You could have a another one by next weekend lol
> 
> 
> 
> My hubby loves cats as much as me.....he even went and fetched Arthur. P was very impressed!
Click to expand...


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> MollyMilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breeder is wiccanways, advert on P4H.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you sent an email, expressing an interest?
Click to expand...


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> oggers86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you sent an email, expressing an interest?
> 
> 
> 
> No, unless I get an official yes from hubs I cant email anybody.
> 
> Out of interest, how much would you say your kids cost a month, food, clothes etc?
Click to expand...


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> gorgeous said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, unless I get an official yes from hubs I cant email anybody.
> 
> Out of interest, how much would you say your kids cost a month, food, clothes etc?
> 
> 
> 
> Well I dont really add it all up lol. I have 2 grown up children whom are self sufficient now. The 3 I have at home now, hubby and I are in a better place financially. But I guess we spend approx 100 pounds a week. But they do get more expensive the older they get.
Click to expand...


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Well I dont really add it all up lol. I have 2 grown up children whom are self sufficient now. The 3 I have at home now, hubby and I are in a better place financially. But I guess we spend approx 100 pounds a week. But they do get more expensive the older they get.


£100 a week :yikes:


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> £100 a week :yikes:


yep. Food. Clothes...a pair of shoes can cost 50 quid. Plus out of school clubs..activities etc. Plus saving for uni fees etc.


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> yep. Food. Clothes...a pair of shoes can cost 50 quid. Plus out of school clubs..activities etc. Plus saving for uni fees etc.


I didnt think about the extra stuff, kids are way more expensive than cats!!!


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> I didnt think about the extra stuff, kids are way more expensive than cats!!!


Are you planning on having triplets oggers? Relax  I'm sure one baby at a time is perfectly manageable.

Just seen seal boy, he's very very cute!! but I know nothing about the breeder.


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Are you planning on having triplets oggers? Relax  I'm sure one baby at a time is perfectly manageable.
> 
> Just seen seal boy, he's very very cute!! but I know nothing about the breeder.


Haha I do have a tendency to over think things! Ideally we want 2 kids with a 2 year gap.

I worked out an extra cat would be £70 a month more which isn't going to break the bank which was my main concern.


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Haha I do have a tendency to over think things! Ideally we want 2 kids with a 2 year gap.
> 
> I worked out an extra cat would be £70 a month more which isn't going to break the bank which was my main concern.


Good, now put these figures and photo of seal boy by the side of hubby's fav meal and get back to us


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Good, now put these figures and photo of seal boy by the side of hubby's fav meal and get back to us


Sadly I am about to go to work and I am on lates tomorrow. Besides I don't dare ask him, he told me he would leave if another cat came home!!!


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> I didnt think about the extra stuff, kids are way more expensive than cats!!!


You seem to be good at budgeting so you will find a way! Now what is your plan to convince oh?


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> You seem to be good at budgeting so you will find a way! Now what is your plan to convince oh?


A miracle perhaps?


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Sadly I am about to go to work and I am on lates tomorrow. Besides I don't dare ask him, he told me he would leave if another cat came home!!!


Hmm, might scupper your baby plan that!


----------



## lymorelynn

Having heard some sad news regarding a relative tonight my husband has just asked me how many cats I would have if he was no longer here (he meant breeding girls). Oh 3 or 4 maybe I said. So, why don't you have them now? was his response.


----------



## MollyMilo

Millie on spider duty this evening 










my two just chilling :001_wub:


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> Having heard some sad news regarding a relative tonight my husband has just asked me how many cats I would have if he was no longer here (he meant breeding girls). Oh 3 or 4 maybe I said. So, why don't you have them now? was his response.


Was unsure to like this because I am sorry that you have some sad news regarding a relative.

But does that mean you are going to be getting more meezers? :w00t:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Millie on spider duty this evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my two just chilling :001_wub:


Gorgeous, gorgeous kitties MM! My two meezers have been taken up to bed by my two oldest...they are going to take it in turns each night with Blissa and Arthur!


----------



## lymorelynn

gorgeous said:


> Was unsure to like this because I am sorry that you have some sad news regarding a relative.
> 
> But does that mean you are going to be getting more meezers? :w00t:


It's my step-daughter's father in law - a good friend and she is very close to him and he has just been diagnosed with pancreatic cancer  too late to treat and very poor prognosis 
I am waiting for the birth of kittens from Mai Tai's breeder this weekend and then hope to keep one of MiMi's later in the year


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Was unsure to like this because I am sorry that you have some sad news regarding a relative.
> 
> But does that mean you are going to be getting more meezers? :w00t:


So sorry about your relative Lynn, hope the news wasn't too sudden ((hugs))


----------



## moggiemum

lymorelynn said:


> Having heard some sad news regarding a relative tonight my husband has just asked me how many cats I would have if he was no longer here (he meant breeding girls). Oh 3 or 4 maybe I said. So, why don't you have them now? was his response.


so sorry lynn for your relative , but yes i think hubby is right- have your hearts desire , every moment is precious , i hope hubby not worried for his own health but tell him to get down the docs if he is , hugs to you and family xx


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> It's my step-daughter's father in law - a good friend and she is very close to him and he has just been diagnosed with pancreatic cancer  too late to treat and very poor prognosis
> I am waiting for the birth of kittens from Mai Tai's breeder this weekend and then hope to keep one of MiMi's later in the year


Oh gosh how sad 

Happy bit..

Exciting!!!! :w00t:


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> It's my step-daughter's father in law - a good friend and she is very close to him and he has just been diagnosed with pancreatic cancer  too late to treat and very poor prognosis
> I am waiting for the birth of kittens from Mai Tai's breeder this weekend and then hope to keep one of MiMi's later in the year


That is very sad. Cancer is a nasty disease. I hope your daughters father in law gets excellent care and am sure he will get fantastic support from his family and friends. So sorry!

Good news on your growing brood of meezers though! What colours are you expecting/ hoping for?


----------



## lymorelynn

moggiemum said:


> so sorry lynn for your relative , but yes i think hubby is right- have your hearts desire , every moment is precious , i hope hubby not worried for his own health but tell him to get down the docs if he is , hugs to you and family xx


He will be 70 in a couple of months and I think he is feeling his age too  Not that old these days but when you hear bad news of someone of the same sort of age it's hard not to worry I think


----------



## lymorelynn

gorgeous said:


> That is very sad. Cancer is a nasty disease. I hope your daughters father in law gets excellent care and am sure he will get fantastic support from his family and friends. So sorry!
> 
> Good news on your growing brood of meezers though! What colours are you expecting/ hoping for?


Could be any colour from Mai Tai's half sister - she is seal carrying both dilute (blue) and chocolate and stud is lilac. I would love a lilac girl still  MiMi will depend on which stud I choose for her.


----------



## moggiemum

lymorelynn said:


> He will be 70 in a couple of months and I think he is feeling his age too  Not that old these days but when you hear bad news of someone of the same sort of age it's hard not to worry I think


wow he does look good for his age i remember some pics of him with the girls , i think he also sounds like he loves you a lot and wants you to have everything you want , lovely man


----------



## MollyMilo

I do hope you get your lilac Lynn! Xx

Gorgeous, that is so incredible sweet! What about YOUR nighttime cuddles though 

Do you think Millie's ears are getting bigger?


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I do hope you get your lilac Lynn! Xx
> 
> Gorgeous, that is so incredible sweet! What about YOUR nighttime cuddles though
> 
> Do you think Millie's ears are getting bigger?


When the kids are asleep I go and get my kitties back!

Millie's ears look just fine to me but then living with 2 meezers, big ears seem the norm to me!


----------



## gorgeous

Blissa and Arthur are chasing each other! Is this a good sign? It's making me tired watching them..lol


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Blissa and Arthur are chasing each other! Is this a good sign? It's making me tired watching them..lol


Day 2 and best friends!!

My two have just had a session  best time is 2am :hand:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Day 2 and best friends!!
> 
> My two have just had a session  best time is 2am :hand:


Is that normal then? They look like they are enjoying themselves...they haven't cuddled up yet though!

Tell you what though P was right about Arthur...he really is a cheeky chappy!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Is that normal then? They look like they are enjoying themselves...they haven't cuddled up yet though!
> 
> Tell you what though P was right about Arthur...he really is a cheeky chappy!


After they run around they Will settle down together for a wash and your heart will melt :001_wub:

P knows her babies very well


----------



## gorgeous

Oh I do hope so MM. I so want them to be friends.


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Oh I do hope so MM. I so want them to be friends.


Chasing *each other* i
Have the camera ready to capture that first cuddle :001_wub:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Chasing *each other* i
> Have the camera ready to capture that first cuddle :001_wub:


It is good news I must admit. I wonder if they both cuddle up to Lily...now that will make a good photo.....might even get it framed....omg I am turning into an animal nut!


----------



## gorgeous

Hubby just said 'bl00dy hell' it's like having two more kids lol.....!,


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Hubby just said 'bl00dy hell' it's like having two more kids lol.....!,


Oh the joy when they are fully grown!

Did no one tell you this bit?


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Chasing *each other* i
> Have the camera ready to capture that first cuddle :001_wub:


Yes if the chasing is two sided then you are onto a winner. My two used to chase each other before they grew up and fell out


----------



## oggers86

Hubs has sent me this photo he took earlier. Is it me or does Elsworth look a bit "special?"


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Hubs has sent me this photo he took earlier. Is it me or does Elsworth look a bit "special?"


He looks gorgeous!! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## oggers86

Someone has swapped my sweet little kitten with the Devil in disguise!!


----------



## MollyMilo

Oggers, show hubby this boy...

SIAMESE KITTEN | Blackburn, Lancashire | Pets4Homes

Isn't he heavenly!!! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Oggers, show hubby this boy...
> 
> SIAMESE KITTEN | Blackburn, Lancashire | Pets4Homes
> 
> Isn't he heavenly!!! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


I want!!! Elsworth has been given a smack again today because he got too close to Elsa. He was being really cute, laid on his side with his paws out getting closer but he ended up getting too close 

I feel bad that he is getting nowhere with them and that his persistence at trying to be friends is making things worse. A friend would keep him away from the other two but I would worry that an extra persistent kitten would cause problems for the other cats.

He is being a menace at the moment, got home at 2am, went to bed and he kept attacking me. I gave him extra food and he settled at 4am. 5am he wakes up and the attacking begins. I had to shut him in his room at 7am so I could get some sleep. He has just leaped on my head (I am sitting on the sofa) and then went straight into attack mode 

I have given him 2 drinking straws to chew on, cardboard off cuts, played fetch with him but it is not helping. I have just ordered a nylabone chew to give him something to chew on but it wont be here for another 2 days!

He is completely uninterested in any of his toys apart from pipe cleaners but he loses interest in them as well. I have put all of the wand toys away and get them out in rotation along with changing the attachment of the Flying Frenzy (I have 5 now) but all he is interested in is biting me!

Please tell me neutering is going to help??


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> I want!!! Elsworth has been given a smack again today because he got too close to Elsa. He was being really cute, laid on his side with his paws out getting closer but he ended up getting too close
> 
> I feel bad that he is getting nowhere with them and that his persistence at trying to be friends is making things worse. A friend would keep him away from the other two but I would worry that an extra persistent kitten would cause problems for the other cats.
> 
> He is being a menace at the moment, got home at 2am, went to bed and he kept attacking me. I gave him extra food and he settled at 4am. 5am he wakes up and the attacking begins. I had to shut him in his room at 7am so I could get some sleep. He has just leaped on my head (I am sitting on the sofa) and then went straight into attack mode
> 
> I have given him 2 drinking straws to chew on, cardboard off cuts, played fetch with him but it is not helping. I have just ordered a nylabone chew to give him something to chew on but it wont be here for another 2 days!
> 
> He is completely uninterested in any of his toys apart from pipe cleaners but he loses interest in them as well. I have put all of the wand toys away and get them out in rotation along with changing the attachment of the Flying Frenzy (I have 5 now) but all he is interested in is biting me!
> 
> Please tell me neutering is going to help??


I've never experienced this!! All I can think of is, it's a game and Elsworth knows it gets your attention? 

Try throwing his wand toys down the stairs over the banister so he has to race down and bring it back. Don't call down or wait at the top,busy yourself upstairs and he'll bring it back!! Millie loves this and tires her out quickly until she's panting and ready for a nap :thumbup1:

Neutering may help, but the more I think of it. I think a friend is required ASAP. I think with a friend he will run around ( be prepared for this) and not bother with the girls.


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> I've never experienced this!! All I can think of is, it's a game and Elsworth knows it gets your attention?
> 
> Try throwing his wand toys down the stairs over the banister so he has to race down and bring it back. Don't call down or wait at the top,busy yourself upstairs and he'll bring it back!! Millie loves this and tires her out quickly until she's panting and ready for a nap :thumbup1:
> 
> Neutering may help, but the more I think of it. I think a friend is required ASAP. I think with a friend he will run around ( be prepared for this) and not bother with the girls.


I will try this! I am emailing hubs about the kitten. I completely understand that he really doesnt want another, to be honest I hadnt bargained on it either! I figured the others wouldnt want to snuggle but I hadnt quite imagined how desperately he would want a friend so much so that he keeps on and on so he ends up pushing their buttons.

The cons are obviously an increased cost but also how do we know it wont make the situation tons worse? We are still living in our 2 bed house, 4 cats would be a bit of a squeeze. We *should* be moving to a bigger house but with no exchange yet things might not go ahead which means we are stuck! If we are in the new house I can catproof the garden for extra space and the other two can still go out like they do here. Their paths will still cross but the others are ok with paths crossing. I am thinking about putting up some cat shelves and a DIY Hi Cat pole.


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> I will try this! I am emailing hubs about the kitten. I completely understand that he really doesnt want another, to be honest I hadnt bargained on it either! I figured the others wouldnt want to snuggle but I hadnt quite imagined how desperately he would want a friend so much so that he keeps on and on so he ends up pushing their buttons.
> 
> The cons are obviously an increased cost but also how do we know it wont make the situation tons worse? We are still living in our 2 bed house, 4 cats would be a bit of a squeeze. We *should* be moving to a bigger house but with no exchange yet things might not go ahead which means we are stuck! If we are in the new house I can catproof the garden for extra space and the other two can still go out like they do here. Their paths will still cross but the others are ok with paths crossing. I am thinking about putting up some cat shelves and a DIY Hi Cat pole.


Your girls can still go out your kittens will have each other and your skin will heal! 

Excellent plan :thumbup1:


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Your girls can still go out your kittens will have each other and your skin will heal!
> 
> Excellent plan :thumbup1:


I have just emailed hubs and told him to consider the prospect but that we do not need to make any decision immediately. By August the teething should have stopped, if the neutering has made any difference it will be clear by then and we should be in the new house.

If things do not improve it may be worth considering. Elsworth will be 7 months by then so he should be young enough to accept a kitten and playful enough to be ok with a 13 week old.


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> I have just emailed hubs and told him to consider the prospect but that we do not need to make any decision immediately. By August the teething should have stopped, if the neutering has made any difference it will be clear by then and we should be in the new house.
> 
> If things do not improve it may be worth considering. Elsworth will be 7 months by then so he should be young enough to accept a kitten and playful enough to be ok with a 13 week old.


For sure 

Remember Milo was 22months when I got Millie they played straight away


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> For sure
> 
> Remember Milo was 22months when I got Millie they played straight away


That is true. It does seem Siamese are generally more accepting of others and Elsworth won't be a year old until January. Will see what hubs says, who knows, maybe a house move combined with age might settle things down a bit.


----------



## oggers86

Is there a way I can stop Elsworth being so fascinated by the others? This is the root of their annoyance with him as he will stop whatever he is doing to go and investigate them when they walk into a room. 

I had assumed he would have got the hint by now but it would appear not. When he is still and quiet they don't bother about him.


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> Is there a way I can stop Elsworth being so fascinated by the others? This is the root of their annoyance with him as he will stop whatever he is doing to go and investigate them when they walk into a room.
> 
> I had assumed he would have got the hint by now but it would appear not. When he is still and quiet they don't bother about him.


Yes go and get that adorable kitten MM posted. Elsworth sounds like he really does need a friend. The sooner the better!:thumbup1:


----------



## gorgeous

Cute or what?  They are now chasing each other like loons!


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Yes go and get that adorable kitten MM posted. Elsworth sounds like he really does need a friend. The sooner the better!:thumbup1:


If hubs won't agree he might just tell me we have to rehome Elsworth which I really don't want. I did say if things didn't work out then I would but I meant if the cats were full blown attacking him and stressed. They have no issue with him being around, Elsa walked past him in his igloo to sit on the windowsill and because he didn't react there was no issue.


----------



## oliviarussian

gorgeous said:


> Cute or what?  They are now chasing each other like loons!


Well that didn't take long!


----------



## gorgeous

oliviarussian said:


> Well that didn't take long!


No. I even made a 'safe' room for Arthur. But when I put him in there they meow by the door for each other!


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> If hubs won't agree he might just tell me we have to rehome Elsworth which I really don't want. I did say if things didn't work out then I would but I meant if the cats were full blown attacking him and stressed. They have no issue with him being around, Elsa walked past him in his igloo to sit on the windowsill and because he didn't react there was no issue.


Oh Oggers. I do hope it works out for you. When is Elsworth booked in for his op?


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Oh Oggers. I do hope it works out for you. When is Elsworth booked in for his op?


Thursday. I drafted an email to the kitten breeder but I figured it was pointless when we hadn't decided. If I can convince hubs to consider another if things are still bit rocky in August then it is a step in the right direction. As tempted as I am to just go and get one now I do think waiting until things are firmer is a good idea. 4 cats in a 2 bed is really a bit much especially if things don't go through with the house.

At least the way things are now we are not both out all day 5 days a week, the big cats are happy to go about their routine and once they are asleep then Elsworth doesn't bother about them and comes to me for his entertainment.

What is the liklihood of getting a kitten soonish after the decision has been made. Obviously August will be the deciding month but if I went on a wait list then it could be months whereas it needs to be the sooner the better.


----------



## lymorelynn

Don't despair Oggers  I think once Elsworth has had the snip he should calm down a little more. It doesn't sound as if Elsie and Elise are too much of an issue - leave it to them to tell him when he pushes their boundaries. If there were going to be all out fights they would have happened by now. There will still be kittens around by the time you move - fingers crossed for you that it all goes through smoothly this time :thumbup1:

Gorgeous I am not at all surprised by Blissa and Arthur


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> No. I even made a 'safe' room for Arthur. But when I put him in there they meow by the door for each other!


I'm with Lynn no surprise!

Arthur had one of those tunnels at p's


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> If hubs won't agree he might just tell me we have to rehome Elsworth which I really don't want. I did say if things didn't work out then I would but I meant if the cats were full blown attacking him and stressed. They have no issue with him being around, Elsa walked past him in his igloo to sit on the windowsill and because he didn't react there was no issue.


Rehome Elsworth   it's not that bad oggers. They get cross with him and whack him, but no blood as been drawn!


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Rehome Elsworth   it's not that bad oggers. They get cross with him and whack him, but no blood as been drawn!


I know, I am just thinking worst case scenario!

No blood (other than humans) has been drawn. We still have our limbs so things are not that bad yet 

It would be nice for him to have a friend though. It would make me feel happier even if he is ok without one!!


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> I know, I am just thinking worst case scenario!
> 
> No blood (other than humans) has been drawn. We still have our limbs so things are not that bad yet
> 
> It would be nice for him to have a friend though. It would make me feel happier even if he is ok without one!!


If you intend to keep him as an indoor cat then I really do think you need to get him a friend. He is a highly active cat and will need the stimulation both mentally and physically. You could even consider getting a puppy as a friend! He will love that..:thumbup1:


----------



## JordanRose

gorgeous said:


> If you intend to keep him as an indoor cat then I really do think you need to get him a friend. He is a highly active cat and will need the stimulation both mentally and physically. You could even consider getting a puppy as a friend! He will love that..:thumbup1:


I have tried to convince my Mum about this so many times :mad2:

I hope your hubby isn't as tough a nut to crack as my Mum, Oggers!


----------



## gorgeous

Snuggle at bed time...


Oh and earlier Arthur fell in the bath trying to paw the bubbles when the kids were in there...

and he is now on my shoulder...he is cream crackered! Might have a peaceful night if we are lucky....


----------



## gorgeous

JordanRose said:


> I have tried to convince my Mum about this so many times :mad2:
> 
> I hope your hubby isn't as tough a nut to crack as my Mum, Oggers!


Maybe you and Oggers can swap hints and tips on how to convince Mum/ oh on how to get them to let the meezer kitten arrive!:cornut:


----------



## Ringypie

gorgeous said:


> Cute or what?  They are now chasing each other like loons!


Gorgeous! Your decor is rather Siamese in colour!!


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> If you intend to keep him as an indoor cat then I really do think you need to get him a friend. He is a highly active cat and will need the stimulation both mentally and physically. You could even consider getting a puppy as a friend! He will love that..:thumbup1:


Definitely no puppies! I like other people's dogs but don't want to own one.

I want to keep him from roaming but I always said if he becomes stressed at being inside I will let him out. I told hubs that he needed a friend to play with in the garden so ge suggested letting him out to find a friend. Not really the same thing as generally cats are not sociable! I didn't really think about him needing a friend when I was researching the breed as I assumed he would be ok having the other 2 around. I actually think it would be easier on him to just be alone rather than have these 2 cats that continually keep rejecting him. I can't be with him all day and even when I am at home I have stuff to do. A friend might just tire him out so we don't have the same issue we did last night.

To me an extra cat isn't really much more work. I take care of all the cat related stuff and pay for them all although we would have to combine finances for an extra one. I do most of the housework, I expect him to cut the grass, do the bins, hoover downstairs 3 days a week, help me with one quilt and wash up once a week. I do the washing, ironing, hoover upstairs, wash up daily, dust, change both beds, sweep and mop the kitchen floor. We do similar hours, it is not uncommon for me to do more in a week but he earns double and gets paid overtime unlike me. That is why I pay minimal rent and do the house work. He feeds the cats when I am not there likewise scoops if I am out overnight like tonight otherwise I would do it before I left for work and when I got back.

I will go to work part time 3 nights a week when we have kids just so that we don't have to struggle.

When I put things like that then having an extra cat should be no issye


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Definitely no puppies! I like other people's dogs but don't want to own one.
> 
> I want to keep him from roaming but I always said if he becomes stressed at being inside I will let him out. I told hubs that he needed a friend to play with in the garden so ge suggested letting him out to find a friend. Not really the same thing as generally cats are not sociable! I didn't really think about him needing a friend when I was researching the breed as I assumed he would be ok having the other 2 around. I actually think it would be easier on him to just be alone rather than have these 2 cats that continually keep rejecting him. I can't be with him all day and even when I am at home I have stuff to do. A friend might just tire him out so we don't have the same issue we did last night.
> 
> To me an extra cat isn't really much more work. I take care of all the cat related stuff and pay for them all although we would have to combine finances for an extra one. I do most of the housework, I expect him to cut the grass, do the bins, hoover downstairs 3 days a week, help me with one quilt and wash up once a week. I do the washing, ironing, hoover upstairs, wash up daily, dust, change both beds, sweep and mop the kitchen floor. We do similar hours, it is not uncommon for me to do more in a week but he earns double and gets paid overtime unlike me. That is why I pay minimal rent and do the house work. He feeds the cats when I am not there likewise scoops if I am out overnight like tonight otherwise I would do it before I left for work and when I got back.
> 
> I will go to work part time 3 nights a week when we have kids just so that we don't have to struggle.
> 
> When I put things like that then having an extra cat should be no issye


Go and get lilac boy  he's 14weeks tomorrow :001_wub:


----------



## oggers86

JordanRose said:


> I have tried to convince my Mum about this so many times :mad2:
> 
> I hope your hubby isn't as tough a nut to crack as my Mum, Oggers!


I seem to recall him saying he would leave me if we got a 3rd! A 4th I have to admit I hadn't bargained on and did say 3 would be the limit but I didn't realise how much of a grump the others were. More than one breeder thought that they would get on with him being a male kitten and they are fine with the male next door but they have a mutual respect for each other and keep their distance. I didn't expect Elsworth to be so persistent, I thought once he had been growled at, hissed at and whacked he would give them space.


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Go and get lilac boy  he's 14weeks tomorrow :001_wub:


As tempted as I am to just bring him home I may run the risk of being divorced, homeless and having no cats!!!


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> I seem to recall him saying he would leave me if we got a 3rd! A 4th I have to admit I hadn't bargained on and did say 3 would be the limit but I didn't realise how much of a grump the others were. More than one breeder thought that they would get on with him being a male kitten and they are fine with the male next door but they have a mutual respect for each other and keep their distance. I didn't expect Elsworth to be so persistent, I thought once he had been growled at, hissed at and whacked he would give them space.


Gosh you really do have your work cut out. You need to sit down with your husband and tell him as it is. Tell him Elsworth is not very happy and its now not making you very happy. And if your hubby loves you he should agree to poor poor Elsworth having a wee little friend to play with.

Then tomorrow go and take that lilac boy out of the market!:thumbup1:


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> As tempted as I am to just bring him home I may run the risk of being divorced, homeless and having no cats!!!


Cant you just kick the old man out?He would soon know which side of his bread is buttered!


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> I seem to recall him saying he would leave me if we got a 3rd! A 4th I have to admit I hadn't bargained on and did say 3 would be the limit but I didn't realise how much of a grump the others were. More than one breeder thought that they would get on with him being a male kitten and they are fine with the male next door but they have a mutual respect for each other and keep their distance. I didn't expect Elsworth to be so persistent, I thought once he had been growled at, hissed at and whacked he would give them space.


Ah the ' I will leave you' bit wasn't recently? Hubby must clearly see how unhappy you and Elsworth are and how the atmosphere isn't the best?
I really feel for you and Elsworth


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Cant you just kick the old man out?He would soon know which side of his bread is buttered!


Wife swap!!!


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Cant you just kick the old man out?He would soon know which side of his bread is buttered!


Lol tempting!

I can understand him not wanting another because 4 does seem crazy but I need him to understand that I am not being a cat hoarder, I am trying to give Elsworth a playmate and the girls some peace.

What are the odds that both kittens would pester the others? That is my only concern. If they were focused on each other and ignoring the girls then that is fine but I can't have 2 kittens ganging up on them.


----------



## Paddypaws

Elvis the Siamese Cat Wants Attention Meow!


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> Lol tempting!
> 
> I can understand him not wanting another because 4 does seem crazy but I need him to understand that I am not being a cat hoarder, I am trying to give Elsworth a playmate and the girls some peace.
> 
> What are the odds that both kittens would pester the others? That is my only concern. If they were focused on each other and ignoring the girls then that is fine but I can't have 2 kittens ganging up on them.


2 kittens would be having too much fun..they would give the older 2 the space they need. RSPCA and Cats Protection recommend that if you have older cats to get 2 kittens for that very reason.


----------



## gorgeous

Paddypaws said:


> Elvis the Siamese Cat Wants Attention Meow!


Absolutely brilliant!


----------



## MollyMilo

Paddypaws said:


> Elvis the Siamese Cat Wants Attention Meow!


Aww!! What a gorgeous boy and so loving! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> 2 kittens would be having too much fun..they would give the older 2 the space they need. RSPCA and Cats Protection recommend that if you have older cats to get 2 kittens for that very reason.


When Luci died, she left poor Alfie on his own. I made the decision to look for 2 kittens, partly because Luci left such a gaping hole that needed 2 new lives, but also because I thought as Alfie was a 4 year old that liked to go out and be independent the two kittens wouldn't bother him.

enter Molly and Milo. They weren't with him all that long but after a few days HE was fascinated at how they played together. I think they only played with his tail once or twice


----------



## JordanRose

Paddypaws said:


> Elvis the Siamese Cat Wants Attention Meow!


I love this- he is so much like Spooks. Such a wonderful, wonderful breed :001_wub:


----------



## Paddypaws

JordanRose said:


> I love this- he is so much like Spooks. Such a wonderful, wonderful breed :001_wub:


Ha ha.....the clip really made me think of you and Spooks!


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> 2 kittens would be having too much fun..they would give the older 2 the space they need. RSPCA and Cats Protection recommend that if you have older cats to get 2 kittens for that very reason.


That is why we got two originally. I thought one would be ok this time having company but he doesn't so it is like having one.

I think we will just have to see how things are in August. As things stand now Elsworth should accept another kitten but I don't know how he will be as he gets older.


----------



## Alisa25

Oh I feel for you Oggers! However don't despair! Hopefully the neutering will help,but to be honest I think getting him a friend is your best solution...  

That video is so funny! And this is EXACTLY what Si does when he wants attention. We have a routine - they both sleep on their blanket or radiator bed at night, but in the morning around 6am Mister Silas migrates up the bed to my pillow. He INSISTS to cuddle up his face to my face and then proceeds to paw at me for attention and cuddles. XD Are any of your meezers obsessed with your face? He literally needs to be CHEEK TO CHEEK with me in the morning. If he doesn't get that or I have to get up really early and cut this short he is a grump for the rest of the day... 

My OH calls him a Mummy's Boy.


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> Oh I feel for you Oggers! However don't despair! Hopefully the neutering will help,but to be honest I think getting him a friend is your best solution...
> 
> That video is so funny! And this is EXACTLY what Si does when he wants attention. We have a routine - they both sleep on their blanket or radiator bed at night, but in the morning around 6am Mister Silas migrates up the bed to my pillow. He INSISTS to cuddle up his face to my face and then proceeds to paw at me for attention and cuddles. XD Are any of your meezers obsessed with your face? He literally needs to be CHEEK TO CHEEK with me in the morning. If he doesn't get that or I have to get up really early and cut this short he is a grump for the rest of the day...
> 
> My OH calls him a Mummy's Boy.


I think so too but we will see. As tempting as it is to get one immediately I think it is sensible to at least wait until we have a bigger house.

Elsworth has to be touching you and he loves to curl up under my chin. If I go to the toilet he is straight there to sit on me! If he is asleep in another room and wakes up he shouts for me. As soon as I walk in the door he is shouting for a cuddle.


----------



## oggers86

Just thinking...we have 2 nights away in August and I had planned to put all 3 in the cattery in the same pen (wishful thinking!) I am now wondering if I should put Elsworth in on his own and leave the other two at home with someone feeding them. As Elsworth is not allowed out I am wary of him escaping as we do not have an airlock either here or at the new house (if we have moved by then!) What do you think is the best option for him?


----------



## oggers86

Feeding time! Elsa was throwing a strop about eating with the others so she is the one who looks anti social. Both her and Elise are in a bad mood as they have been accidentally locked in all day. Elsworth is delighted to see me as always and so desperate for a cuddle he tried to climb me whilst I was putting the shopping away.


----------



## gorgeous

This is what I just came home to...:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> Feeding time! Elsa was throwing a strop about eating with the others so she is the one who looks anti social. Both her and Elise are in a bad mood as they have been accidentally locked in all day. Elsworth is delighted to see me as always and so desperate for a cuddle he tried to climb me whilst I was putting the shopping away.


what a lovely caption of them all having their tea together.....looks promising Oggers :smile:


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> Just thinking...we have 2 nights away in August and I had planned to put all 3 in the cattery in the same pen (wishful thinking!) I am now wondering if I should put Elsworth in on his own and leave the other two at home with someone feeding them. As Elsworth is not allowed out I am wary of him escaping as we do not have an airlock either here or at the new house (if we have moved by then!) What do you think is the best option for him?


I am never keen on the idea of leaving pets at home and having some one pop into feed them. They will miss you and I always worry incase there is a fire for instance.

If you cant get someone to house sit and take care of all 3 then I would go with the cattery...get 2 pens and by then Elsworth will have his baby lilac brother to keep him company.


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Feeding time! Elsa was throwing a strop about eating with the others so she is the one who looks anti social. Both her and Elise are in a bad mood as they have been accidentally locked in all day. Elsworth is delighted to see me as always and so desperate for a cuddle he tried to climb me whilst I was putting the shopping away.


I can see 3 cats eating peacefully!!! :w00t:

What do you do when Elsworth chases the girls?


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> I am never keen on the idea of leaving pets at home and having some one pop into feed them. They will miss you and I always worry incase there is a fire for instance.
> 
> If you cant get someone to house sit and take care of all 3 then I would go with the cattery...get 2 pens and by then Elsworth will have his baby lilac brother to keep him company.


Lol well I wouldn't put the girls in together as it would kick off between them. They don't mind being left but it is Elsworth who would be left on his own in both circumstances unless they are less mean to him by then in which case I could leave them all together if we were in the new house. If we were here then they would be separated because of the cat flap. It seems Elise will poo in the litter tray but won't wee in it even having the option of 2.


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> This is what I just came home to...:001_wub::001_wub:


Beautiful sight :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> I can see 3 cats eating peacefully!!! :w00t:
> 
> What do you do when Elsworth chases the girls?


I try and stop him but sometimes Iet them sort it out in the hope that they will put their foot down and he will listen.


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> I try and stop him but sometimes Iet them sort it out in the hope that they will put their foot down and he will listen.


Don't stop him, just let it go and breathe. He's ready to listen and learn now


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Don't stop him, just let it go and breathe. He's ready to listen and learn now


It is mainly Elise he chases but Elsa also chases her. She seems to have a big "kick me" sign written all over her. She is the more tolerant one so if he stopped chasing then they would have a more harmonious relationship.

He is booked in for the big op tomorrow so no food after 8. I think it will be a long night!


----------



## Ringypie

oggers86 said:


> It is mainly Elise he chases but Elsa also chases her. She seems to have a big "kick me" sign written all over her. She is the more tolerant one so if he stopped chasing then they would have a more harmonious relationship.
> 
> He is booked in for the big op tomorrow so no food after 8. I think it will be a long night!


Hope the op is a success - and that he chills out a bit afterwards!

Phew it's turned really warm here this afternoon and the boys have spent rather a lot of time sunbathing. Parsnip must have slightly overheated as he retreated to the kitchen floor to cool off.


----------



## Ringypie

Flint thinks these Siameses have their uses... Although they are a bit lanky and boney if you find the right place they can make good cushions.


----------



## oggers86

Ringypie said:


> Flint thinks these Siameses have their uses... Although they are a bit lanky and boney if you find the right place they can make good cushions.
> 
> View attachment 140201


They certainly make great hot water bottles!


----------



## oggers86

Elsworth was being good and sat with me but the second he heard the cat flap was straight over to investigate and is now staring at Elise!


----------



## gorgeous

My daughter is in Siamese heaven!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> My daughter is in Siamese heaven!


Aww but Poor Lilly, I hope she still gets meezer cuddles :001_wub:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Aww but Poor Lilly, I hope she still gets meezer cuddles :001_wub:


Blissa is now snuggled up to Lily and I am having Arthur cuddles!


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> My daughter is in Siamese heaven!


I would be too!


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> I would be too!


How are you getting on with the next siamese plan Oggers? Has the oh agreed yet or do you need to flutter those eyelashes a bit more?!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Blissa is now snuggled up to Lily and I am having Arthur cuddles!


Everyone's a winner!


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> How are you getting on with the next siamese plan Oggers? Has the oh agreed yet or do you need to flutter those eyelashes a bit more?!


Ah well it might be a Devon 

In all seriousness I am not going to ask unless it is obvious he needs a friend. As much as I know he would like one and as much as I would like him to have one unless he doesn't need one then we will stick to 3. I would feel bad because hubs didn't want a 3rd so a 4th is a hell of a lot to ask even if I deal with them all. I know he would grow to be fond of another, despite him claiming he doesn't have a bond with Elsworth I am the last to get attention when he gets home from work. Tonight he came home and I heard him pick up Elsworth for a cuddle.


----------



## oggers86

A 4th is a no no apparently!


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> A 4th is a no no apparently!


Oh  we want a yes yes

Good luck tomorrow Elsworth!!


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Oh  we want a yes yes
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Elsworth!!


I know! I just hope that it will sort itself out in time because if he was unhappy and I couldn't fix it I would re home him for his own benefit. He has just come for cuddles and is laid with his head on my arm. Lets see what the next few months bring. You never know, one of the cats might take on the role of babysitter!


----------



## oggers86

At least this is the face of a happy cat. Trouble is I need to get up and scoop but his paw is on my arm and he is asleep, he is breathing heavily and twitching but he will wake up if I move him.

This cat is amazing and we will be happy friend or no friend!


----------



## moggiemum

so sorry Elsworth but i just had to do this ......................

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:







:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
very happy sleepy smiles xxx

best wishes and furry kisses for tomorrow and the little big boy op xxx


----------



## gorgeous

Arthur meets Lily....


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Arthur meets Lily....


Aww. How is he taking it?


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> Aww. How is he taking it?


He has settled in as if he has been here forever! I was worried that he would be wary of the children and Lily but he has taken it all in his stride. He is a top kitty!


----------



## Alisa25

Good luck with your bauble removal today little Elsworth!


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> Good luck with your bauble removal today little Elsworth!


I am sure it will all go fine but I will be jumping at every phone call!


----------



## oggers86

The lilac boy keeps getting bumped 

Why does nobody want him? The longer he stays there the more I am tempted. He would be perfect for Elsworth but I can't have him!!


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> The lilac boy keeps getting bumped
> 
> Why does nobody want him? The longer he stays there the more I am tempted. He would be perfect for Elsworth but I can't have him!!


I feel your pain Oggers. Lilac boy is gorgeous and would be perfect for Elsworth.

How is Elsworth after having his op?


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> I feel your pain Oggers. Lilac boy is gorgeous and would be perfect for Elsworth.
> 
> How is Elsworth after having his op?


Haven't got him yet, pick him up in half an hour. They haven't rung to tell me anything has gone wrong so he must be fine 

I need a cunning plan to convince hubs to let me have him...


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> Haven't got him yet, pick him up in half an hour. They haven't rung to tell me anything has gone wrong so he must be fine
> 
> I need a cunning plan to convince hubs to let me have him...


Seduction! As I said previously...nice meal..good wine...dress up to the 9s....then bobs your uncle and you are thinking of a name for lilac boy....


----------



## Jellypi3

Will he not listen to reason? Maybe say you will give something up that you like doing to help pay towards the new boy. That way he will see your commited


----------



## oggers86

Jellypi3 said:


> Will he not listen to reason? Maybe say you will give something up that you like doing to help pay towards the new boy. That way he will see your commited


I pay for the cats we have now and could realistically afford to pay half of the cost of a new cat. It isn't about commitment as I do 90% of the stuff anyway, he just doesn't want another. He is a cat lover but one would have been fine for him. We got 2 to keep each other company but they don't actually like each other and a 3rd was me that wanted a Siamese. A 4th would be to keep Elsworth company as the girls are far too independent and happy with minimal human company.


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Seduction! As I said previously...nice meal..good wine...dress up to the 9s....then bobs your uncle and you are thinking of a name for lilac boy....


I think I tried that last time but it didn't work. He gave in to shut me up, this time he would probably move out to get away from me asking!


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> I think I tried that last time but it didn't work. He gave in to shut me up, this time he would probably move out to get away from me asking!


When is it his birthday?:lol: maybe buy him a lilac Siamese kitty.....


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> When is it his birthday?:lol: maybe buy him a lilac Siamese kitty.....


Not until October sadly.

Just waiting to pick up the Monster, he seems to be a big hit with everyone (not much of a surprise)


----------



## lymorelynn

Very sad here at the moment  My lovely Pasha has gone to her new home  I know that she will be adored but I will miss her so much 
Bye bye my sweetheart


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> Very sad here at the moment  My lovely Pasha has gone to her new home  I know that she will be adored but I will miss her so much
> Bye bye my sweetheart


Bye bye Pasha. I am sure your new slaves will love and care for you as you deserve.

So sorry Lynn, I think you are incredibly brave because I can see how much you love and adore your kitty's.


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> Not until October sadly.
> 
> Just waiting to pick up the Monster, he seems to be a big hit with everyone (not much of a surprise)


Early birthday pressie or how about Father's Day this Sunday?


----------



## oliviarussian

Bye Bye Beautiful Pasha, We are going to miss you very much but wishing you a long, happy, spoiled life full of love, cuddles and lots of treats x


----------



## Jellypi3

Aww have fun in your new home pasha!


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Early birthday pressie or how about Father's Day this Sunday?


Haha I should put the kitten in a box and present it to him.

Elsworth is home and despite the vets instructions to keep him quiet he is going mental!


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> Haha I should put the kitten in a box and present it to him.
> 
> Elsworth is home and despite the vets instructions to keep him quiet he is going mental!


Bless him! Good to hear Elsworth has suffered no ill effects from Having his pom poms removed...


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Bless him! Good to hear Elsworth has suffered no ill effects from Having his pom poms removed...


I have had to take the mesh down from the window as he was going mental climbing up it. I now cant have the window open so I am baking! Elsworth however has a new game which is attacking the mesh from the window which is on the floor.

I asked the vet about his teething but she didnt think he was, I thought that was why he kept biting hard things and everything else!


----------



## oggers86

I have just posted a thread about Elsworth and his biting because it is just getting worse and I cant seem to fix it. I am now covered in scratches and bite marks as he went mental attacking me!

The vet says to keep him quiet, will I do him harm if I try and get him to play with something like fetch or a chase game?


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> I have just posted a thread about Elsworth and his biting because it is just getting worse and I cant seem to fix it. I am now covered in scratches and bite marks as he went mental attacking me!
> 
> The vet says to keep him quiet, will I do him harm if I try and get him to play with something like fetch or a chase game?


Well I guess if he is going nuts anyway it might be okay.

Just a thought Oggers have you spoken to Elsworths breeder about your concerns? She might be able to offer some advise as she should know the personality and characteristics of the kittens.


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Well I guess if he is going nuts anyway it might be okay.
> 
> Just a thought Oggers have you spoken to Elsworths breeder about your concerns? She might be able to offer some advise as she should know the personality and characteristics of the kittens.


I told her he was being bitey and I thought he was teething. I know his sisters are on their 2nd or 3rd call which is why I wondered if it was his hormones. I dont want to worry her!


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> I told her he was being bitey and I thought he was teething. I know his sisters are on their 2nd or 3rd call which is why I wondered if it was his hormones. I dont want to worry her!


I think with boys it takes a wee while for their hormones to calm down after their op. And I hate to keep saying it but he really does need a friend...he is doing to you what he would do to a play mate!


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> I think with boys it takes a wee while for their hormones to calm down after their op. And I hate to keep saying it but he really does need a friend...he is doing to you what he would do to a play mate!


I read it takes about 6 weeks which takes us into the end of July. Teething should be pretty much stopped by 8 months so that is September. That is why I said to hubs that August should see improvements in the crazy behaviour if there are going to be any.

He is doing to me what he would do to another cat, he would wrestle with them, chase them and generally get a lot of energy out that way. I really try and play with him but he just sits there and looks at me! He is obsessed with my phone, the second he sees it he is biting it and when I pick it up to take it away he launches himself at it for more biting.


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> I read it takes about 6 weeks which takes us into the end of July. Teething should be pretty much stopped by 8 months so that is September. That is why I said to hubs that August should see improvements in the crazy behaviour if there are going to be any.
> 
> He is doing to me what he would do to another cat, he would wrestle with them, chase them and generally get a lot of energy out that way. I really try and play with him but he just sits there and looks at me! He is obsessed with my phone, the second he sees it he is biting it and when I pick it up to take it away he launches himself at it for more biting.


He sounds awesome! A real character. I do hope things improve for both you and Elsworth so that you both can create and enjoy a positive relationship with each other.


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> He sounds awesome! A real character. I do hope things improve for both you and Elsworth so that you both can create and enjoy a positive relationship with each other.


When he isnt hurting me he is so lovely. When he got back he was all purry and cuddly. The vet said he was purring even as she put the needle in, he really has caused quite a stir with everyone today.

He is laid on my legs being cute :001_wub:

If I can just curb the attacking so it isnt as bad and increase his play interest then that will make a difference!


----------



## gorgeous

More daughter and meezer time...perfect way to relax before bed!


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> More daughter and meezer time...perfect way to relax before bed!


It is really nice that even though there are 2 of them they still choose to sit with humans instead of just each other


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> It is really nice that even though there are 2 of them they still choose to sit with humans instead of just each other


Not just that - they would also 'fight' for their human's affections. If Silas comes up to sit next to me for a cuddle, Evie would normally try and come and sit ON ME. Si will then proceed to sit ON MY CHEST right next to my face. :lol:

They absolutely love their humans.

As for your bitey problems with baby Elsworth - I really dont know what else to suggest. :sad: Its obvious that he needs a playmate, but also maybe you can try and train him not to see you as a toy?  Everytime he goes for you just tell him No. Be firm. Maybe he will then understand that your hands and feet are not for playing with but his toys ARE! :


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Very sad here at the moment  My lovely Pasha has gone to her new home  I know that she will be adored but I will miss her so much
> Bye bye my sweetheart


Oh Lynn, the day is here  big big hugs..

We have watched pasha go from a tiny 6 week old kitten at her breeder to developing into this beautiful young lady. Wishing you all the very best in your new home pasha, and please make sure you don't let the chocolate gene down. We expect to hear of your naughty antics! Xxxx


----------



## MollyMilo

Glad Elsworth is back home and doesn't seem to be affected by his Pom Pom removal!!

My two are running around the house from the top to the bottom, in circles chasing each other!! Millie is adding a extra deep yowl here and there.
The energy amazes me!!!


----------



## Azriel391

lymorelynn said:


> Very sad here at the moment  My lovely Pasha has gone to her new home  I know that she will be adored but I will miss her so much
> Bye bye my sweetheart


Much happiness in your new home Pasha , your mummy will miss you , be treasured beautiful girlxx


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> The lilac boy keeps getting bumped
> 
> Why does nobody want him? The longer he stays there the more I am tempted. He would be perfect for Elsworth but I can't have him!!


Lilac boy is bumped up again!!! Must mean he's for you oggers!

Why don't you take your hubby on a mystery trip, blindfold him and put lilac boy in his arms?


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Lilac boy is bumped up again!!! Must mean he's for you oggers!
> 
> Why don't you take your hubby on a mystery trip, blindfold him and put lilac boy in his arms?


I know! I keep checking in the hope that someone has reserved him (or not, depending on my mood!) but nobody wants him. The older he gets the less likely he is yo be sold as well.

If it were up to me I would be straight up there to get him. It probably would be sensible to wait until we move but if he bonds with Elsworth he wouldn't take up any extra space...


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> I know! I keep checking in the hope that someone has reserved him (or not, depending on my mood!) but nobody wants him. The older he gets the less likely he is yo be sold as well.
> 
> If it were up to me I would be straight up there to get him. It probably would be sensible to wait until we move but if he bonds with Elsworth he wouldn't take up any extra space...


Less than two months younger than Elsworth..

Hmm what would we call him?


----------



## Lunabuma

lymorelynn said:


> Very sad here at the moment  My lovely Pasha has gone to her new home  I know that she will be adored but I will miss her so much
> Bye bye my sweetheart


You do a wonderful thing breeding Meezers Lynn , big hugs xxxx


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> More daughter and meezer time...perfect way to relax before bed!





MollyMilo said:


> Less than two months younger than Elsworth..
> 
> Hmm what would we call him?


Don't encourage me!

It would have to become with E and have an S in it or he would look out of place.


----------



## oggers86

Elsworth is having his dinner of poached chicken. The vet tried to offer me sensitive food which I politely declined. The only reason he is not having cat food is because I noticed his poo was softer than usual and not as formed. I think it was the Ropocat so he can have chicken for a couple of days so it sorts itself out.


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> Elsworth is having his dinner of poached chicken. The vet tried to offer me sensitive food which I politely declined. The only reason he is not having cat food is because I noticed his poo was softer than usual and not as formed. I think it was the Ropocat so he can have chicken for a couple of days so it sorts itself out.


What is lilac boy being fed on?:confused1:

btw Elvis would be an excellent name! Now stop messing about. E mail the breeder. And go get Elvis!:lol:


----------



## lymorelynn

Pasha has arrived at her new home, out of her carrier and looked around as if she owned the place - don't know whether I should be happy or sad.
Onesie has decided that Mai Tai can be her mummy for now and they are curled up together next to me. MiMi is calling again so is prowling around the house grumbling - I can see I'm in for a peaceful night 
Thank you all for your kind words 
Good luck with persuading your husband Oggers  but don't let this lot bully you - I am sure Elsworth will be just fine as he is. From what I have seen in your photos you have very little problem with the girls. Hopefully the attacks will slow down now that he has been de-pompomed.
Gorgeous you have two excellent Meezers - both credits to their breeders and their upbringing :thumbsup:


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Pasha has arrived at her new home, out of her carrier and looked around as if she owned the place - don't know whether I should be happy or sad.
> Onesie has decided that Mai Tai can be her mummy for now and they are curled up together next to me. MiMi is calling again so is prowling around the house grumbling - I can see I'm in for a peaceful night
> Thank you all for your kind words
> Good luck with persuading your husband Oggers  but don't let this lot bully you - I am sure Elsworth will be just fine as he is. From what I have seen in your photos you have very little problem with the girls. Hopefully the attacks will slow down now that he has been de-pompomed.
> Gorgeous you have two excellent Meezers - both credits to their breeders and their upbringing :thumbsup:


Pasha had an amazing upbringing too. That's why she so relaxed in her new home.

Won't bully oggers anymore


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> You do a wonderful thing breeding Meezers Lynn , big hugs xxxx


LB!! How are you, your two and Baby?


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> Elsworth is having his dinner of poached chicken. The vet tried to offer me sensitive food which I politely declined. The only reason he is not having cat food is because I noticed his poo was softer than usual and not as formed. I think it was the Ropocat so he can have chicken for a couple of days so it sorts itself out.





MollyMilo said:


> Pasha had an amazing upbringing too. That's why she so relaxed in her new home.
> 
> *Won't bully oggers anymore*


Famous last words...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Famous last words...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'm so ashamed  honesty I'm not


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I'm so ashamed  honesty I'm not


Was only helping...honest miss!:lol:


----------



## oggers86

lymorelynn said:


> Good luck with persuading your husband Oggers  but don't let this lot bully you - I am sure Elsworth will be just fine as he is. From what I have seen in your photos you have very little problem with the girls. Hopefully the attacks will slow down now that he has been de-pompomed.


They are bad aren't they! I would love for little one to have a friend as I feel sad for him that he probably won't have a snuggle buddy. If it was up to me I would be collecting the lilac boy but unfortunately there are 2 of us that live in the house!

The girls probably won't be friends with him which is a shame but I am looking forward to them mingling without fear of him winding them up to the point they attack. They are getting better, Elsa now eats with him in the room and only warns him off if he gets too close. He is bad to Elise and shoves her out of the way because she is too soft to tell him to do one.

If he doesn't have a friend then I hope he is ok with that because I wouldn't want him being unhappy. I am sure a lot of my worries is me projecting my own emotions onto him. He doesn't look at snuggle piles and sigh wistfully like I do


----------



## Lunabuma

MollyMilo said:


> LB!! How are you, your two and Baby?


Baby is still cooking, and I am also baking like a beached whale in the heat! I'm due on the 28th  so not long now.

Ziggy and Luna have been running around all day enjoying me being around and the warm weather. Ziggy has recently started testing the cat proofing for weakness which involved him getting into the neighbours garden at 11.00pm and wailing like a banshee to be rescued.  the proofing has all been raised by a ft and it seems to be working.

They also have been moulting a lot considering they've got such short fur. It's funny because they lay down like dogs to be groomed in front of me when I have a comb in my hand 

How are Millie and Milo? Are they moulting too? Xx

Are everyone's Meezers moulting?  xx


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> The lilac boy keeps getting bumped
> 
> Why does nobody want him? The longer he stays there the more I am tempted. He would be perfect for Elsworth but I can't have him!!


Let me bring to the attention of the jury Exhibit A

Oggers is first one of us to mention lilac boy today :lol:


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> Baby is still cooking, and I am also baking like a beached whale in the heat! I'm due on the 28th  so not long now.
> 
> Ziggy and Luna have been running around all day enjoying me being around and the warm weather. Ziggy has recently started testing the cat proofing for weakness which involved him getting into the neighbours garden at 11.00pm and wailing like a banshee to be rescued.  the proofing has all been raised by a ft and it seems to be working.
> 
> They also have been moulting a lot considering they've got such short fur. It's funny because they lay down like dogs to be groomed in front of me when I have a comb in my hand
> 
> How are Millie and Milo? Are they moulting too? Xx
> 
> Are everyone's Meezers moulting?  xx


Aww I miss you and your two! Perhaps you'll be around more once little one is born. All the very best and keep us. Updated. Xx.


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Let me bring to the attention of the jury Exhibit A
> 
> Oggers is first one of us to mention lilac boy today :lol:


Lets face it we all know I want him if nothing else just so that I get my own snuggle pile! It is a dangerous habit cat collecting, before you know it you have 100 and start copying them.


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Lets face it we all know I want him if nothing else just so that I get my own snuggle pile! It is a dangerous habit cat collecting, before you know it you have 100 and start copying them.


Wow meezer heaven!!! I wonder what the record for living with meezer/oris is? 
Not counting kittens or a breeder. Just a mad crazy meezer lover


----------



## oggers86

Between the 3 cats I am destined not to sleep past 7. Elsa gas hurt her leg and is being seriously grumpy because I won't let her out. Hubs forgot to unlock the flap for Elise so I had to let her out and keep the others in. Then I had to shut Elsa in the lounge and keep Elsworth out...not happening so she is now up here and I think he is wisely keeping his distance. She is in such a bad mood that she went for him when he was miles away. He is now yowling and generally being mad. So much for keeping him quiet...


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> Between the 3 cats I am destined not to sleep past 7. Elsa gas hurt her leg and is being seriously grumpy because I won't let her out. Hubs forgot to unlock the flap for Elise so I had to let her out and keep the others in. Then I had to shut Elsa in the lounge and keep Elsworth out...not happening so she is now up here and I think he is wisely keeping his distance. She is in such a bad mood that she went for him when he was miles away. He is now yowling and generally being mad. So much for keeping him quiet...


The early starts will prepare you for when you have children! 7am is a lie in here!


----------



## oggers86

Hi ho hi ho it's off to the vets we go...

They might as well just take my wages, I feel like I live there! '


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> Hi ho hi ho it's off to the vets we go...
> 
> They might as well just take my wages, I feel like I live there! '


Oh no is it for Elsa's leg? Nothing serious i hope!

Hows mr Elsworth today?


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> Oh no is it for Elsa's leg? Nothing serious i hope!
> 
> Hows mr Elsworth today?


Elsa has done something to her foot, it is all swollen, claws are scuffed and she has cut it. I have been told to keep her in and prevent her from doing anything too energetic on her foot. Vet thinks she might have trapped it or something has fallen on it.

It is possible she has fractured it so we need to monitor and recheck and go from there. Since we got back she has done nothing but bang at the cat flap


----------



## Alisa25

Havent posted any pics of troublemakers for ages so here you go:

Silas being very handsome in this one :001_smile: :









Evie looking very special:









PINK FEETS!

























Eugh all these are coming out rotated...


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> Havent posted any pics of troublemakers for ages so here you go:
> 
> Silas being very handsome in this one :001_smile: :
> 
> View attachment 140284
> 
> 
> Evie looking very special:
> 
> View attachment 140283
> 
> 
> PINK FEETS!
> 
> View attachment 140282
> 
> 
> View attachment 140281
> 
> 
> View attachment 140279
> 
> 
> Eugh all these are coming out rotated...


Silas looks so dark! How old are they now?


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> Silas looks so dark! How old are they now?


Nearly 9 months!  Time flies!

And yea he is!  He is also getting quite heavy now...


----------



## gorgeous

Arthur and Hello Kitty!


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Arthur and Hello Kitty!


He seems quite content with his new friend.

Please will someone adopt lilac boy so I don't keep wondering how to get hubs to let me have him?

Elsworth has done nothing but sleep today, must be worn out from his hyperness yesterday!


----------



## Alisa25

gorgeous said:


> Arthur and Hello Kitty!


Awww he is such a sweetie! He looks so small! So want to give him a cuddle!  I love that barrel... :blink: It looks awesome!


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> He seems quite content with his new friend.
> 
> Please will someone adopt lilac boy so I don't keep wondering how to get hubs to let me have him?
> 
> Elsworth has done nothing but sleep today, must be worn out from his hyperness yesterday!


Lilac boy?  who is this lilac boy??


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> Lilac boy?  who is this lilac boy??


:nono: :nono: :nono:



I knew it....


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Awww he is such a sweetie! He looks so small! So want to give him a cuddle!  I love that barrel... :blink: It looks awesome!


He looks so cute! Aww I love him

Hey Arthur, look at great grandma she's about to pop and has a week to go!


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> He looks so cute! Aww I love him
> 
> Hey Arthur, look at great grandma she's about to pop and has a week to go!


 How many is she having? She looks huge! 

Btw do you mind Pm'ing me your breeder? You guys keep talking about sharing bloodlines and I have no clue who the breeder is. 

Plus Im nosy...


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> He looks so cute! Aww I love him
> 
> Hey Arthur, look at great grandma she's about to pop and has a week to go!


My goodness  She is enormous  Hope your little seal girl is cooking in there :thumbsup:


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Nearly 9 months!  Time flies!
> 
> And yea he is!  He is also getting quite heavy now...


Your two are absolutely precious!!! Share more of them!

It you want


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> My goodness  She is enormous  Hope your little seal girl is cooking in there :thumbsup:


I hope so Lynn!!!

Have you heard any birthing news on your side?


----------



## lymorelynn

Nothing yet - due tomorrow


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Lilac boy?  who is this lilac boy??


I have no idea, I think I must have been on some crazy drugs! I would love to have 2 running around although I have my hands full with Elsa and her poorly foot!

Boo why must husbands be so mean!


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> He looks so cute! Aww I love him
> 
> Hey Arthur, look at great grandma she's about to pop and has a week to go!


Omg!!!! That is one pregnant cat! Are you set on your breeder for your seal girl or would you go elsewhere?


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> I have no idea, I think I must have been on some crazy drugs! I would love to have 2 running around although I have my hands full with Elsa and her poorly foot!
> 
> Boo why must husbands be so mean!


I just read about that!! Gosh you are going through it!


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Omg!!!! That is one pregnant cat! Are you set on your breeder for your seal girl or would you go elsewhere?


I want these lines, so will wait patiently! Millie and Milo are related ( distantly) to my first siamese Luci and Mai Ling.

Millie's sister is probably going to go to stud soon ( Arthur's dad!!)
And then all not lost, next year it will be Arthur's sisters turn! She's seal.

Seal girl will pop up in the next year or so


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Nothing yet - due tomorrow


So excited for you! Fingers crossed all goes smoothly


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> I just read about that!! Gosh you are going through it!


The good news is that it does seem better than this morning. She is less grumpy and walking on it more. She is staying in until Sunday and then we can see how bad it is and if it looks better she can go out if she wants.


----------



## MollyMilo

At the grand age of 11 months Millie has finally Eaten a treat!!


----------



## oliviarussian

MollyMilo said:


> At the grand age of 11 months Millie has finally Eaten a treat!!


No stopping her now!!!


----------



## MollyMilo

oliviarussian said:


> No stopping her now!!!


I have everything crossed that she is willing to try new foods now!! She is such a fussy madam


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Arthur and Hello Kitty!


Gorgeous, do I spy a meezer ornament looking up at Arthur?


----------



## oggers86

I made the fatal mistake of giving Elsworth a ball to play with. He is charging around like a herd of elephants!


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> I have everything crossed that she is willing to try new foods now!! She is such a fussy madam


Elsa can be a massive pain with food! It took a while but she is now earing the dreaded Animonda Carny and tonight ate 2 whole sporkfulls in one go.


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> I have everything crossed that she is willing to try new foods now!! She is such a fussy madam


Elsa can be a nightmare with anything that isn't raw but I managed to convert her. A year ago she looked at at Animonda Carny like it was the devil and it took a lot of a adding stuff to it to make her eat it.

Now she happily eats it along with the Macs that was also a bit hit and miss. She isn't keen on Granatapet but it is expensive so it isn't an issue. I will buy them a tin of Omnomnom to share once a week as they like that.


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> I made the fatal mistake of giving Elsworth a ball to play with. He is charging around like a herd of elephants!


Oh they like balls!! Both Millie and Milo love me to throw it downstairs
We like these ones!!

Jolly Moggy Kitten Balls 4pk on Sale | Free UK Delivery | PetPlanet.co.uk


----------



## Jellypi3

oggers86 said:


> I made the fatal mistake of giving Elsworth a ball to play with. He is charging around like a herd of elephants!


Dante was playing football with his ball last night whilst the England game was on! I think he was better than they were!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Gorgeous, do I spy a meezer ornament looking up at Arthur?


Nowt wrong with your eyesight is ther MM?  Yes we have a meezer ornament, meezer salt n pepper pot and meezer calendar! 

Arthurs Great grandmother looks lke she has swallowed a bus!

Cant wait to hear what she has....so so hoping that your seal girl is there!:thumbsup:


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Nowt wrong with your eyesight is ther MM?  Yes we have a meezer ornament, meezer salt n pepper pot and meezer calendar!
> 
> Arthurs Great grandmother looks lke she has swallowed a bus!
> 
> Cant wait to hear what she has....so so hoping that your seal girl is there!:thumbsup:


A photo of the ornament?  it looks a lovely one!

As for great grandma, I've never seen her look so big!!! 4-5 is her usual!!

Lynn any news?


----------



## MollyMilo

Might want to close your ears to this oggers 




Millie is really testing my patience lately  she has always had a fascination with the huge mirror hanging above the fireplace. She wants it!! She wants to swing from it and at last she can balance on the arm of the sofa and reach it!! 

So I've had to move the sofa so it's practically blocking kitchen door...

The last couple of nights she has decided she'd she try to kill all three of us by swinging on the picture on wall behind us. 

Today I've had to take that off the wall 


In typical meezer fashion, She only does these things when she knows I'm watching!!


----------



## gorgeous

Some exciting baby meezer times ahead...lots of gorgeous new meezers to be joining us soon!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Some exciting baby meezer times ahead...lots of gorgeous new meezers to be joining us soon!


No mention of lilac boys there!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> No mention of lilac boys there!


Lilac boy? Have I messed summink? Have been away for the weekend!!


----------



## oggers86

I do hope lilac boy finds a new home. I want him more because nobody else seems to  There is a cat in our local CP who has been there for years, completely unsuitable for us but I would love to give her a home. 

I hope you get your girlie soon MM, between you and Lynn I can enjoy kitten piccies without the drama of one. Mind you Elsworth has been suspiciously good, didn't keep me up last night and slept with us until midday, just getting up for his breakfast at 6am. He hasn't chased either cat that I know of since the other day. Neutering can't work that quick so this is clearly the calm before the storm. I will be reduced to a quivering wreck in a few days...


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Lilac boy? Have I messed summink? Have been away for the weekend!!


I know nothing! 

:laugh:


----------



## gorgeous

I think I am going to have to buy a bigger dog bed... . Where is my poor Lily going to sleep?


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> I think I am going to have to buy a bigger dog bed... . Where is my poor Lily going to sleep?


Aww they look so tiny in that bed!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> I think I am going to have to buy a bigger dog bed... . Where is my poor Lily going to sleep?


Oh dear!!


----------



## Boo Meow

Just had to share this funny video I found, Siamese at shower time


----------



## oggers86

Boo Meow said:


> Just had to share this funny video I found, Siamese at shower time


That was the video that convinced me I needed a Siamese


----------



## oliviarussian

oggers86 said:


> That was the video that convinced me I needed a Siamese


That was the video that convinced me I couldn't live with the noise! :lol::lol:

What amazing characters tho'


----------



## oggers86

oliviarussian said:


> That was the video that convinced me I couldn't live with the noise! :lol::lol:
> 
> What amazing characters tho'


I did wonder if I could cope with the noise but I watched the video quite a lot and got used to it and then decided I had to have one!


----------



## MollyMilo

It's quite dark in here so sorry about the photo quality 

Millie is at it again!


----------



## oggers86

I just went to investigate what sounded like a cat fight thinking it was one of the others with Elsworth. Got out of bed to find it was just Elsworth playing with his toy!


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> It's quite dark in here so sorry about the photo quality
> 
> Millie is at it again!


MiMi is also obsessed with the pictures we have - usually only when she knows I'm watching her do it or at night with the ones in my bedroom when I've told her it's bedtime but haven't turned off the light.


----------



## JordanRose

Boo Meow said:


> Just had to share this funny video I found, Siamese at shower time


I love this video so much! Funnily enough, when I was trying to talk my mum into getting Spooks, I found lots of videos to show her their wonderful characters. This seemed to be the one that clinched it for her, weirdly.

It was the day after I showed her this that she agreed to view him!


----------



## oggers86

Mr Elsworth lounging with me as usual. 

He won't grow out of wanting to sit with me will he??

We are currently missing an Elise, I am trying not to worry as it isn't abnormal but she has now been gone longer than ever (still like I said before, there is always a first time) She has a personalised collar on so I am sure if something was wrong I would know by now. She is chipped as well and I have informed the vets she has not been seen since the early hours of Sunday. 

Her disappearances seem to coincide with warm weather and weekends so I wonder if she keeps getting stuck...


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Mr Elsworth lounging with me as usual.
> 
> He won't grow out of wanting to sit with me will he??
> 
> We are currently missing an Elise, I am trying not to worry as it isn't abnormal but she has now been gone longer than ever (still like I said before, there is always a first time) She has a personalised collar on so I am sure if something was wrong I would know by now. She is chipped as well and I have informed the vets she has not been seen since the early hours of Sunday.
> 
> Her disappearances seem to coincide with warm weather and weekends so I wonder if she keeps getting stuck...


Elsworth will sit with you throughout his life  unless he's punishing you for something. Cattery/ wrong food/ washing his bed he'll be back 

Everything crossed that Elise is just enjoying the lovely weather and back very soon xx


----------



## oggers86

Well Elise showed her face this morning. I heard the flap go then a few minutes later banging to go out. She has clearly come in, eaten and gone out again. 

I am beginning to think she has another home but she has a personalised collar on which clearly suggests she is owned and cared for. 

I offered her more food but she ignored it so she has obviously eaten over the last few days. She isn't injured or skinny looking. Hmmm.


----------



## oggers86

Now she is back Elsworth is completely obsessed and will not leave her alone. She is seriously pissed off with him yet he won't stop. I have had to shut him in a room so he stops. 

He is so different with Elsa, he can come bounding out of a room, see she is there and stop dead in his tracks. She stayed in last night and he ignored her and she is now snoozing peacefully on the sofa. 
.
Elise sounds and looks a lot scarier yet she is all mouth and no trousers. Elsa means business!


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> It's quite dark in here so sorry about the photo quality
> 
> Millie is at it again!


These naughty chocolates! 

Evie does this. It has ended up with the picture toppling on the sofa once.. 

Talking of Evie - she is getting SO naughty! Si is an angel compared to her! Its like its her mission in life to be naughty. Every morning I wake up to her pouncing on her brother and initiating a PLAYFIGHT. 5AM EVERY MORNING. :thumbdown:


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Now she is back Elsworth is completely obsessed and will not leave her alone. She is seriously pissed off with him yet he won't stop. I have had to shut him in a room so he stops.
> 
> He is so different with Elsa, he can come bounding out of a room, see she is there and stop dead in his tracks. She stayed in last night and he ignored her and she is now snoozing peacefully on the sofa.
> .
> Elise sounds and looks a lot scarier yet she is all mouth and no trousers. Elsa means business!


Delighted Elise is back home!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MollyMilo

Cuddle time :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Cuddle time :001_wub: :001_wub:


They are adorable together :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Lilac boy has gone! Phew


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Lilac boy has gone! Phew


Has he? Well that is good although I am a teeny bit disappointed, I was hoping hubs would say yes and that we would get him and all 4 cats would live happily ever after..

Elsa touched noses with Elsworth again yesterday but this morning tried to hit him through the cat flap. She appears to be grumpier in the morning, suppose that is hwr bedtime after gallivanting all night.


----------



## gorgeous

Any tips on how to help Arthur chill out?


----------



## Spockles

JordanRose said:


> The more I see and read about Siamese cats, the more the breed grows on me. I find them fascinating!
> 
> Please could you feed my fascination and post pics of your Siamese cats? Pretty please? You know you can't resist!
> 
> And is it true that once you have one, you never go back?


The first Siamese I 'inherited' by marriage, Delilah, was a winner! She was the closest feline to a dog, that I ever met. Lovely, lovely cat, with a heart that had us all thoroughly blanketed.


----------



## noushka05

gorgeous said:


> Any tips on how to help Arthur chill out?


Hahaa so cute

Has anyone seen this video by Ricky Gervais of his Siamese? Your post reminded me of it Gorgeous (WARNING - theres a bit of bad language lol)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=267937886663905

,


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Any tips on how to help Arthur chill out?


Love it!!!


----------



## gorgeous

noushka05 said:


> Hahaa so cute
> 
> Has anyone seen this video by Ricky Gervais of his Siamese? Your post reminded me of it Gorgeous (WARNING - theres a bit of bad language lol)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=267937886663905
> 
> ,


Ricky gervais has a very good taste in cats!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Love it!!!


I had to prod him to make sure he was still alive!

The wee monkey is now awake....having a wee mooch....no doubt to see what mischief he can create!


----------



## noushka05

gorgeous said:


> Ricky gervais has a very good taste in cats!


I think so too! I'm really taken with these meezers

.


----------



## gorgeous

noushka05 said:


> I think so too! I'm really taken with these meezers
> 
> .


They are amazing! Are you tempted Noush?


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> I had to prod him to make sure he was still alive!
> 
> The wee monkey is now awake....having a wee mooch....no doubt to see what mischief he can create!


This will wake him up!! Great grandma is nesting!! Could be tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> They are amazing! Are you tempted Noush?


Good work gorgeous.

We haven't pulled one in for a while


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> This will wake him up!! Great grandma is nesting!! Could be tonight or tomorrow!


I bet you are beside yourself...I so do hope there is a seal girl.....we need more babies!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> I bet you are beside yourself...I so do hope there is a seal girl.....we need more babies!


We won't know for about 2 weeks :lol:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> We won't know for about 2 weeks :lol:


Gosh what with your hedgehog and unknown colour of kitty until 2 weeks....you are gonna go grey!


----------



## noushka05

gorgeous said:


> They are amazing! Are you tempted Noush?


I am!:001_wub: Unfortunately I can only dream, no Siamese would be safe living with my ruffians. I still have my wylie stray Sidney though, he has run of the upstairs & his bed in the bathroom safe from harm, but I don't think a meezer would be happy roughing it like that! lol I'll just have to get my meezer fix on here!



MollyMilo said:


> Good work gorgeous.
> 
> We haven't pulled one in for a while


:lol: this really tickled me!


----------



## MollyMilo

noushka05 said:


> I am!:001_wub: Unfortunately I can only dream, no Siamese would be safe living with my ruffians. I still have my wylie stray Sidney though, he has run of the upstairs & his bed in the bathroom safe from harm, but I don't think a meezer would be happy roughing it like that! lol I'll just have to get my meezer fix on here!
> 
> :lol: this really tickled me!


This thread has turned many


----------



## lymorelynn

You have to watch that MollyMilo Noushka - she won't be happy until the whole world has a Meezer or two :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> You have to watch that MollyMilo Noushka - she won't be happy until the whole world has a Meezer or two :smilewinkgrin:


Nothing wrong with that Lynn


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Gosh what with your hedgehog and unknown colour of kitty until 2 weeks....you are gonna go grey!


Grey already!! That Millie gives me grey hairs everyday!!  

Harley is a chocolate reverse pinto. I wonder if chocolate hedges are naughty


----------



## noushka05

lymorelynn said:


> You have to watch that MollyMilo Noushka - she won't be happy until the whole world has a Meezer or two :smilewinkgrin:


Yes I'm beginning to see that Lynn

.


----------



## Ringypie

Alisa25 said:


> These naughty chocolates!
> 
> Evie does this. It has ended up with the picture toppling on the sofa once..
> 
> Talking of Evie - she is getting SO naughty! Si is an angel compared to her! Its like its her mission in life to be naughty. Every morning I wake up to her pouncing on her brother and initiating a PLAYFIGHT. 5AM EVERY MORNING. :thumbdown:


Is this a naughty chocolate trait? Every evening Parsnip climbs in the arm of the chair and reaches up at one of our pics while making naughty noises. Even though he was told off / removed / distracted with toys he does it without fail. Pic is now on the floor after he tried to swing off it!


----------



## Ringypie

noushka05 said:


> Yes I'm beginning to see that Lynn
> 
> .


Everyone needs a bit of Siamese naughty in their life!









Although everything is turned to their own uses.... It's not an oven glove it's a Siamese seat.....


----------



## noushka05

Ringypie said:


> Everyone needs a bit of Siamese naughty in their life!
> 
> View attachment 140719
> 
> 
> Although everything is turned to their own uses.... It's not an oven glove it's a Siamese seat.....


LOL yes, I can see its made to measure So cute! lol


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> Is this a naughty chocolate trait? Every evening Parsnip climbs in the arm of the chair and reaches up at one of our pics while making naughty noises. Even though he was told off / removed / distracted with toys he does it without fail. Pic is now on the floor after he tried to swing off it!


Aren't they naughty 

I want to say its a chocolate trait, but Molly never did this!!!


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> Everyone needs a bit of Siamese naughty in their life!
> 
> View attachment 140719
> 
> 
> Although everything is turned to their own uses.... It's not an oven glove it's a Siamese seat.....


Parsnip always has the most innocent face :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> Parsnip always has the most innocent face :001_wub: :001_wub:


I know! And he knows too! He does the most naughty things, gets told off and puts that face on 'why are you telling me off? I'd never do anything naughty, it must have been Flint!'


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> I know! And he knows too! He does the most naughty things, gets told off and puts that face on 'why are you telling me off? I'd never do anything naughty, it must have been Flint!'


Those two make me laugh!!

My mission today...

Sit with a pregnant meezer and pick up the phone if she starts showing signs of labour!!! 

She's sitting on my knee and weighs a ton!!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Those two make me laugh!!
> 
> My mission today...
> 
> Sit with a pregnant meezer and pick up the phone if she starts showing signs of labour!!!
> 
> She's sitting on my knee and weighs a ton!!


How exciting is that! being a bithing partner to your new girls Ma! Keep us informed....meezer babies are on their way!!::biggrin


----------



## Jellypi3

MollyMilo said:


> Those two make me laugh!!
> 
> My mission today...
> 
> Sit with a pregnant meezer and pick up the phone if she starts showing signs of labour!!!
> 
> She's sitting on my knee and weighs a ton!!


Are you learning to potentially breed in the future?


----------



## MollyMilo

She's just chilling, nothing happening yet, kittens are moving around having a party in there!

Done it once before! Years ago, but yes in the future would love to breed meezers


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> She's just chilling, nothing happening yet, kittens are moving around having a party in there!
> 
> Done it once before! Years ago, but yes in the future would love to breed meezers


And hedgehogs!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> And hedgehogs!


Oooh noo Harley will be just the one


----------



## MollyMilo

No babies today, midwifery duty over for me, back home now


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> No babies today, midwifery duty over for me, back home now


They should do curry cat food...and raspberry tea for cats...get things moving!:biggrin5:


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> They should do curry cat food...and raspberry tea for cats...get things moving!:biggrin5:


Those kittens were dancing in there! It's the bizarre feeling when she was sitting on me knee


----------



## oggers86

So it turns out hubby works with a Devon Rex breeder...I want one!


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> So it turns out hubby works with a Devon Rex breeder...I want one!


Oooh does hubby? :biggrin5:


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Oooh does hubby? :biggrin5:


Nope he is putting his foot down although he did seem a curious. He has kittens available soon, sigh.

They really are funny little things and I would like one some day. Now that I have Elsworth I am content with our cat family but I would like to get him a playmate to save my poor skin. I resorted to spraying bitter apple on my feet but it doesn't work! I ended up getting attacked anyway and now the underside of my foot is sporting a huge scratch. Are they that rough with each other??


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> Those kittens were dancing in there! It's the bizarre feeling when she was sitting on me knee


How wonderful. What a lovely way to spend a day!


----------



## gorgeous

Arthurs first taste of the garden (fully supervised) on a gorgeous summer evening!


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> How wonderful. What a lovely way to spend a day!


It was lovely  glad she didn't deliver them though!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Arthurs first taste of the garden (fully supervised) on a gorgeous summer evening!


So handsome!!! He does remind me of Someone, can't think who..


----------



## MollyMilo

Babies in the way!! 


Just going to jump in a cab 

Will update you, this day is very exciting!!!


----------



## Ringypie

Ooh good luck! I hope she has an easy labour and lots of lovely healthy babies!


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Babies in the way!!
> 
> Just going to jump in a cab
> 
> Will update you, this day is very exciting!!!


Cant wait for an update!


----------



## oggers86

How much play time does a 5 month old Siamese realistically need to be content? We have been playing on and off since 5.30. We played with the Flying Frenzy and we have been playing fetch. When we play fetch I throw a pipe cleaner either from one bedroom to another or down the stairs to get him to run for it. We also play if I am in bed so he has to jump on and off the bed and run a little each throw. 

He seems settled at the moment but he does this and then suddenly goes mad attacking me.


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> Cant wait for an update!





oggers86 said:


> How much play time does a 5 month old Siamese realistically need to be content? We have been playing on and off since 5.30. We played with the Flying Frenzy and we have been playing fetch. When we play fetch I throw a pipe cleaner either from one bedroom to another or down the stairs to get him to run for it. We also play if I am in bed so he has to jump on and off the bed and run a little each throw.
> 
> He seems settled at the moment but he does this and then suddenly goes mad attacking me.


You are his surrogate feline playmate Oggers! Does seem an excessive amount of time to be playing though...you must be shattered!


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> You are his surrogate feline playmate Oggers! Does seem an excessive amount of time to be playing though...you must be shattered!


I wasn't sure it was enough! I feel bad because I have been at work all day, despite my desperate need for a nap yesterday I abandoned it in favour of play time as I was conscious that we had been out all day so he needed to burn off some energy. I need to be his playmate but I need to find a happy medium where he gets enough playtime so that he has less energy to channel into biting me but I also need to work/sleep/shop/do the housework and sometimes have me time!


----------



## oggers86

Every now and again I find little bits of poo miles away from the tray which puzzled me. I assumed he jumped out as he was finishing and they just travelled a long way. 

Today I suddenly became aware that he was going more mad than usual and then saw him scooting along the floor. As he got up to race around some more I spotted some stuck poo that he was desperately trying to dislodge. I ended up going to the rescue with some tissue and getting rid of it for him. 

Ahh kids, animals and humans, they still have so much to learn.


----------



## MollyMilo

6 beautiful babies  born between 9:15 and 23:50 latched on and mummy very tired but content.. 

Great day 

Oh, nearly forgot.. We think 4 girls :thumbsup:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> 6 beautiful babies  born between 9:15 and 23:50 latched on and mummy very tired but content..
> 
> Great day
> 
> Oh, nearly forgot.. We think 4 girls :thumbsup:


What wonderful news to wake up to...6 more gorgeous baby meezers to make this world a better place!

4 gorgeous girls too....lets hope there s a seal amongst them! xx


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> 6 beautiful babies  born between 9:15 and 23:50 latched on and mummy very tired but content..
> 
> Great day
> 
> Oh, nearly forgot.. We think 4 girls :thumbsup:


Wonderful news :thumbup: Hope your seal baby is amongst them


----------



## oggers86

lymorelynn said:


> Wonderful news :thumbup: Hope your seal baby is amongst them


Me too! If there is you can bring her home in 13 weeks!


----------



## MollyMilo

Text from breeder, all 6 kittens present and correct. Mum happy and relaxed
Seeing those kittens born brought it all back like it was yesterday ( 1998!!) she was such a clever mum, breeder was so calm and reassured Misty the whole time, stroking her and telling her how clever she is. and as she was downstairs getting her some evaporated milk, she had another one! 

One of them came out with such a long tail and another with the biggest ears ever, already flapping about! :w00t:

I'll go back in a couple of weeks


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Me too! If there is you can bring her home in 13 weeks!


I think I might have to have a girl, no matter what colour


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Wonderful news :thumbup: Hope your seal baby is amongst them


Any news your end Lynn, your new baby must be born? :w00t:


----------



## oliviarussian

MollyMilo said:


> I think I might have to have a girl, no matter what colour


At what age do the points start developing?


----------



## MollyMilo

oliviarussian said:


> At what age do the points start developing?


They are never what they seem at first...take Arthur for instance 
First 5 weeks of his life he and his sister were blue :lol: now he's a lovely seal colour and tricked everyone


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> How much play time does a 5 month old Siamese realistically need to be content? We have been playing on and off since 5.30. We played with the Flying Frenzy and we have been playing fetch. When we play fetch I throw a pipe cleaner either from one bedroom to another or down the stairs to get him to run for it. We also play if I am in bed so he has to jump on and off the bed and run a little each throw.
> 
> He seems settled at the moment but he does this and then suddenly goes mad attacking me.


Millie is obsessed with play, play time and need to play And would do if given the chance all day!  she could be fast asleep and she hears me tidying up her mouse on a wire. She comes flying into the room. 1 yr old next month 

The stairs are a fantastic tool, use them!

I think it might be grandad Oliver's genes at work here


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Millie is obsessed with play, play time and need to play And would do if given the chance all day!  she could be fast asleep and she hears me tidying up her mouse on a wire. She comes flying into the room. 1 yr old next month
> 
> The stairs are a fantastic tool, use them!
> 
> I think it might be grandad Oliver's genes at work here


I don't know why I haven't thought of playing fetch on the stairs before!! Elsworth is quite happy to snooze throughout the day but when he is hyper you know about it!

This morning before the alarm went off he kept trying to chew my hair and poke me with his claws. At some point he brought me a pipe cleaner! I have been known to confiscate them before so he gets the message that it is bedtime!

Apparently Devons play fetch too...I want to go and visit and see if hubs falls in love with them


----------



## lymorelynn

oliviarussian said:


> At what age do the points start developing?


You can start to see little bits of colour from a couple of weeks, especially with the darker colours but it's sometimes hard to be certain what that colour will end up as. Knowing the genetics and what colours to expect from the mating can help to eliminate some.

MM - no word from my breeder but I will drop her an email later and see what's happening 

Onesie has left for her new home this afternoon  Her new mum and dad are so lovely and we have an invitation to visit in a few weeks once Onesie is settled. They're calling her Pandora


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> They are never what they seem at first...take Arthur for instance
> First 5 weeks of his life he and his sister were blue :lol: now he's a lovely seal colour and tricked everyone


Cant believe my little man started life blue! I am looking forward to seeing him grow and his blue eyes complimenting his handsome dark looks! 

Mind you these siamese are stunning whatever the colour, so MM I hope there is a seal girl but if not there will be a very beautiful one with your name on it!

How exciting!:biggrin5:


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> I don't know why I haven't thought of playing fetch on the stairs before!! Elsworth is quite happy to snooze throughout the day but when he is hyper you know about it!
> 
> This morning before the alarm went off he kept trying to chew my hair and poke me with his claws. At some point he brought me a pipe cleaner! I have been known to confiscate them before so he gets the message that it is bedtime!
> 
> Apparently Devons play fetch too...I want to go and visit and see if hubs falls in love with them


The stairs are excellent!!! Don't worry about standing on landing and throwing things over, they go around!! Sometimes if my aim is good I can throw things as I try and sleep :lol:


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> You can start to see little bits of colour from a couple of weeks, especially with the darker colours but it's sometimes hard to be certain what that colour will end up as. Knowing the genetics and what colours to expect from the mating can help to eliminate some.
> 
> MM - no word from my breeder but I will drop her an email later and see what's happening
> 
> Onesie has left for her new home this afternoon  Her new mum and dad are so lovely and we have an invitation to visit in a few weeks once Onesie is settled. They're calling her Pandora


Oh Lynn  it's the end goal to get your beautiful kittens into new homes, but I know it's so hard  looking forward to hearing updates on Pandora.

Have you heard any more from Pasha's new family? xx


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Cant believe my little man started life blue! I am looking forward to seeing him grow and his blue eyes complimenting his handsome dark looks!
> 
> Mind you these siamese are stunning whatever the colour, so MM I hope there is a seal girl but if not there will be a very beautiful one with your name on it!
> 
> How exciting!:biggrin5:


I think as I was at the birth it's only right? 

3 cats is my limit though, I have to be strong!! 
Help me with this meezer thread


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> The stairs are excellent!!! Don't worry about standing on landing and throwing things over, they go around!! Sometimes if my aim is good I can throw things as I try and sleep :lol:


Lol I often sleep fetch. Sometimes I am a bit rubbish and hit the door but quite often I manage to get the pipe cleaner down the stairs. Helps if they are rolled tightly so they throw better.

Elsworth seems a bit choosy about who he associates with. Some strangers he takes a liking to, others have been hissed at! I need more people over now so I can see if there is a pattern.


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I think as I was at the birth it's only right?
> 
> 3 cats is my limit though, I have to be strong!!
> Help me with this meezer thread


to be honest I think 4. Even out the numbers! Go on, you know you want to!


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> to be honest I think 4. Even out the numbers! Go on, you know you want to!


Yes, 4 it has to be. You know you need a 4th and your newbie would love to come with a sibling...

Just getting you back for the terrible encouragement you gave me. If you are even a little bit tempted then the encouragement will make it worse 

But seriously if you can only financially and emotionally commit to 3 then I guess that is your limit.


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> to be honest I think 4. Even out the numbers! Go on, you know you want to!





oggers86 said:


> Yes, 4 it has to be. You know you need a 4th and your newbie would love to come with a sibling...
> 
> Just getting you back for the terrible encouragement you gave me. If you are even a little bit tempted then the encouragement will make it worse
> 
> But seriously if you can only financially and emotionally commit to 3 then I guess that is your limit.


Ok ok

I deserved this didn't I :lol:


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Yes, 4 it has to be. You know you need a 4th and your newbie would love to come with a sibling...
> 
> Just getting you back for the terrible encouragement you gave me. If you are even a little bit tempted then the encouragement will make it worse
> 
> But seriously if you can only financially and emotionally commit to 3 then I guess that is your limit.


3 and a hedgehog  is my emotional and physical limit. Working long hours and as it's just me, it's not fair to have too many.

When I retire and start breeding, different story


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> 3 and a hedgehog  is my emotional and physical limit. Working long hours and as it's just me, it's not fair to have too many.
> 
> When I retire and start breeding, different story


I work. got 4 cats, 1 dog, 3 kids and a hubby!

My pets keep me sane!

Honestly 1 more is not any more bother, just more fun and snuggles, dont you agree?


----------



## oggers86

Guess who! Thought it was time for a photo that I took the other day.


----------



## lymorelynn

I've just had these photos from Onesie's new mummy 
























She was quite vocal on the way home but has arrived safely and is already settling in 

I had a phone call from Pasha's new mum on Wednesday. She now has Feliway plugged and Pasha is starting to settle a little more. Pasha is very good with the kitten which I hope will help her to come out to meet her new family. They going to call again next Wednesday and hopefully it will be to report much more progress.


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> Guess who! Thought it was time for a photo that I took the other day.


Elsworth is growing into a very handsome meezer...you must be a very happy and proud Mummy!


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> I've just had these photos from Onesie's new mummy
> View attachment 140866
> 
> 
> View attachment 140867
> 
> 
> View attachment 140868
> 
> 
> She was quite vocal on the way home but has arrived safely and is already settling in
> 
> I had a phone call from Pasha's new mum on Wednesday. She now has Feliway plugged and Pasha is starting to settle a little more. Pasha is very good with the kitten which I hope will help her to come out to meet her new family. They going to call again next Wednesday and hopefully it will be to report much more progress.


Mimi is beautiful....love the way she has already got her new Mummy pandering to her and bringing yer food to her..how wonderful to see her being treated as she deserves!

Good news re Pasha...lets hope things keep going in the right direction!

All we need now Lynn...is some news on your new baby meezer!:mellow:


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Elsworth is growing into a very handsome meezer...you must be a very happy and proud Mummy!


Only when he is being good 

Currently he is being good and sitting with me, not biting. Not sure how long that will last..


----------



## gorgeous

Just a few of my motley crew...


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> I work. got 4 cats, 1 dog, 3 kids and a hubby!
> 
> My pets keep me sane!
> 
> Honestly 1 more is not any more bother, just more fun and snuggles, dont you agree?


Haha I'll have to rethink!!


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> I've just had these photos from Onesie's new mummy
> View attachment 140866
> 
> 
> View attachment 140867
> 
> 
> View attachment 140868
> 
> 
> She was quite vocal on the way home but has arrived safely and is already settling in
> 
> I had a phone call from Pasha's new mum on Wednesday. She now has Feliway plugged and Pasha is starting to settle a little more. Pasha is very good with the kitten which I hope will help her to come out to meet her new family. They going to call again next Wednesday and hopefully it will be to report much more progress.


Oh Pandora !! :001_wub: :001_wub: you are so like your mummy when she was a little one.

Excellent news about Pasha Lynn, she just needed a few more days. Are you feeling a little bit more settled with your decision to rehome her with this famil now??xx


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Just a few of my motley crew...


Amazing crew it is!! 
A challenge for you..

Get a pic with them all in it


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Only when he is being good
> 
> Currently he is being good and sitting with me, not biting. Not sure how long that will last..


Very handsome boy!! He does look like the picture of innocence there :001_wub:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Amazing crew it is!!
> A challenge for you..
> 
> Get a pic with them all in it


What will be my prize?


----------



## oggers86

I think Elise might have left home. We have barely seen her since her 3 day trip...I wonder if she is fed up of sharing her house with the others. 

Elsa is her usual self, comes in for food/snoozes or snoozes in the garden. Unlike her sister she has always been more of a homebody, even Elsworth's arrival hasn't made her go walkabouts. 

Elise is a fairly timid cat especially in the house. Someone comes over and she immediately goes and hides. I think if she had found a new home she would have to be very comfortable which makes me think it has been going on for a while. I have not received any phone call to say she has been hanging around someone's house and she has been wearing a personalised collar for a while now. 

I don't really know what to do about her. Keeping her in would stress her out as this is familiar to to go out and roam around. 

Hmmm.


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> I think Elise might have left home. We have barely seen her since her 3 day trip...I wonder if she is fed up of sharing her house with the others.
> 
> Elsa is her usual self, comes in for food/snoozes or snoozes in the garden. Unlike her sister she has always been more of a homebody, even Elsworth's arrival hasn't made her go walkabouts.
> 
> Elise is a fairly timid cat especially in the house. Someone comes over and she immediately goes and hides. I think if she had found a new home she would have to be very comfortable which makes me think it has been going on for a while. I have not received any phone call to say she has been hanging around someone's house and she has been wearing a personalised collar for a while now.
> 
> I don't really know what to do about her. Keeping her in would stress her out as this is familiar to to go out and roam around.
> 
> Hmmm.


Is she a hunter Oggers? It's such lovely weather lately, I think she might just be enjoying it


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Is she a hunter Oggers? It's such lovely weather lately, I think she might just be enjoying it


Yes she is so she could be out catching mice. She loves the outdoors so preferring to be outside is not unusual. I saw her the day before yesterday in a bush next to the house. I left food out last night but I don't know if it was her coming in and eating it or Elsa eating it.

She is very capable of looking after herself, much more independent than Elsa but I do still worry about her.

I am currently playing fetch with Elsworth. If he is awake then obviously I must be too. My shoulder is now sore from him attacking it. Hopefully another few minutes of fetch should settle him down until at least 9 so I can go back to sleep without fear of being eaten.


----------



## gorgeous

Chillaxing.....


----------



## lymorelynn

Making the most of the sunshine here too


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> Making the most of the sunshine here too


Lovely pic Lynn.


----------



## MollyMilo

Beautiful photos!! 

I'd take some of my two but they are both on the other side of the hedge


----------



## MollyMilo

Gorgeous my first ever Siamese

Mai Ling 1989-2005


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Gorgeous my first ever Siamese
> 
> Mai Ling 1989-2005


Wow! Can see why you got hooked....she is a beauty!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Wow! Can see why you got hooked....she is a beauty!


She was :001_wub: and 16 in this photo!!

Here she is as a kitten


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> She was :001_wub: and 16 in this photo!!
> 
> Here she is as a kitten


Beautiful! Lovely looking girl. Your quite a looker too MM! :


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Beautiful! Lovely looking girl. Your quite a looker too MM! :


I'm more grey now!! :lol:


----------



## moggiemum

awww you looked so happy together , beautiful MM xx


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I'm more grey now!! :lol:


Nothing wrong with ageing gracefully my dear!

My hair has been dyed so many times I cant remember my natural colour!


----------



## MollyMilo

moggiemum said:


> awww you looked so happy together , beautiful MM xx


She was so special MM, I'm getting all emotional looking at these photos x


----------



## oggers86

moggiemum said:


> awww you looked so happy together , beautiful MM xx


Elise decided to grace us with her presence this afternoon. She is not happy with Elsworth as he won't leave her alone. She had to whack him multiple times to stop him disturbing her on the cat tree. Elsa whacked him this morning seconds after finishing the Dreamies they were sharing then decided to go back for more. I am sure she does it just to keep him on his toes. It works though, she gets to sleep wherever she wants and he will leave her alone.

I am still unsure about the cattery as I have booked a big pen for 2 nights early August. I have a few thoughts..

1. Put them all in the cattery move or no move
2. If we haven't moved put Elsworth in the cattery and leave the other 2 at home so they can go out and my friend doesn't need to worry about keeping him in.

There is a slim possibility that we may be in the new house. If we are then it probably won't have been long so they would all be indoors. Are things likely to kick off between them all if they are not completely settled or don't have access to the outside?


----------



## lymorelynn

3 girls and 1 boy  However my breeder friend has others on her waiting list and it is possible that they have all gone  Still she has another girl - also related to Mai Tai - due to go to stud soon :thumbup1: I just may have to wait a little longer :crying: I'm sure she will be well worth the wait though.


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> 3 girls and 1 boy  However my breeder friend has others on her waiting list and it is possible that they have all gone  Still she has another girl - also related to Mai Tai - due to go to stud soon :thumbup1: I just may have to wait a little longer :crying: I'm sure she will be well worth the wait though.


Oh she will! How exciting about them all being related to Mai Tai  that's really lovely xx


----------



## MollyMilo

Doing a bit of cleaning on the last day of my holiday  boo

Anyway Milo looking a bit perplexed here 

"Shouldn't this be inside mum? "


----------



## gorgeous

I have been trying to work from home today with very little success. Arthur is not impressed. He wants to be fussed. So sits on my paperwork and purrs...followed by sticking his heed in my face.. Is this typical of a boy meezer?


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Doing a bit of cleaning on the last day of my holiday  boo
> 
> Anyway Milo looking a bit perplexed here
> 
> "Shouldn't this be inside mum? "


Milo is making sure his slave is cleaning his abode appropriately!:thumbup1:


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> I have been trying to work from home today with very little success. Arthur is not impressed. He wants to be fussed. So sits on my paperwork and purrs...followed by sticking his heed in my face.. Is this typical of a boy meezer?


Mummy's boy  they are soppy clingy creatures  :001_wub:

Yes perfectly normal, good luck with your work!!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Milo is making sure his slave is cleaning his abode appropriately!:thumbup1:


Yes 

Oh and Millie has been rolling in my my sweepings


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Mummy's boy  they are soppy clingy creatures  :001_wub:
> 
> Yes perfectly normal, good luck with your work!!


I am about to give up. Get a coffee and go and sit out in the garden with him. Maybe some fresh air will make him sleepy!


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> I have been trying to work from home today with very little success. Arthur is not impressed. He wants to be fussed. So sits on my paperwork and purrs...followed by sticking his heed in my face.. Is this typical of a boy meezer?


Elsworth can be like that, he will follow me around the house, try and "help" when I am doing stuff. I get respite if he is asleep in his hammock or igloo. I have managed to get cleaning and hoovering done whilst he snoozes in his hammock.


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Elsworth can be like that, he will follow me around the house, try and "help" when I am doing stuff. I get respite if he is asleep in his hammock or igloo. I have managed to get cleaning and hoovering done whilst he snoozes in his hammock.


Mine are complete opposite! They could be comatose , but if they hear the mop,me in the kitchen or a cupboard opening! They are there helping

Has Elsworth 'helped' you changed the beds yet? Allow 2 hours for this :lol:


----------



## Ringypie

gorgeous said:


> I have been trying to work from home today with very little success. Arthur is not impressed. He wants to be fussed. So sits on my paperwork and purrs...followed by sticking his heed in my face.. Is this typical of a boy meezer?


This is very very typical. In our house the boys may appear to be quiet and napping somewhere but the moment you start doing anything, Parsnip is there to help. When I've worked from home in the past I've had him all over my laptop, round my neck like a scarf, on my lap or shouting at me because he needs to be centre of attention!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Mine are complete opposite! They could be comatose , but if they hear the mop,me in the kitchen or a cupboard opening! They are there helping
> 
> Has Elsworth 'helped' you changed the beds yet? Allow 2 hours for this :lol:


Oh yes! That is really helpful...not!

Anyway lets get back to the serious business of baby meezers. Have you decided to get 1 or 2 from the litter you deliver:aureola:ed?


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Oh yes! That is really helpful...not!
> 
> Anyway lets get back to the serious business of baby meezers. Have you decided to get 1 or 2 from the litter you deliver:aureola:ed?


Very sadly one has passed  the smallest one was just to fragile
Everything crossed for the rest xx


----------



## gorgeous

Ringypie said:


> This is very very typical. In our house the boys may appear to be quiet and napping somewhere but the moment you start doing anything, Parsnip is there to help. When I've worked from home in the past I've had him all over my laptop, round my neck like a scarf, on my lap or shouting at me because he needs to be centre of attention!


Good grief... I have just experienced all of that! The scarf...helping me type and well heaven forbid one shuffles paper around! And the loud purring when I am on the phone...how professional do I sound? heavy purring down the phone! 

lookey being good now!:thumbup1:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Very sadly one has passed  the smallest one was just to fragile
> Everything crossed for the rest xx


Oh bless...how sad! got everything crossed here too!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Good grief... I have just experienced all of that! The scarf...helping me type and well heaven forbid one shuffles paper around! And the loud purring when I am on the phone...how professional do I sound? heavy purring down the phone!
> 
> lookey being good now!:thumbup1:


You must show this boy!! He's amazing :thumbup1:


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Oh bless...how sad! got everything crossed here too!


I didn't want to ask if it's one of the little girls  just so sad for the breeder.

I'll go back when they are about 2 weeks, they might be crawling around the box a bit and will have eyes open and perhaps a bit of colour


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> You must show this boy!! He's amazing :thumbup1:


P said I could show him. How can you tell? I am biased and do think his rather special but how do you know?


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I didn't want to ask if it's one of the little girls  just so sad for the breeder.
> 
> I'll go back when they are about 2 weeks, they might be crawling around the box a bit and will have eyes open and perhaps a bit of colour


Do you need someone to come with you to help you choose? If so I know just the right person!:001_cool:


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> P said I could show him. How can you tell? I am biased and do think his rather special but how do you know?


Well his Daddy is a very clever boy 

He's got beautiful eyes ( never seen them in your photos though lol) I just remember them and nicely set ears. He knows how to pose nicely too.

Do it!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Well his Daddy is a very clever boy
> 
> He's got beautiful eyes ( never seen them in your photos though lol) I just remember them and nicely set ears. He knows how to pose nicely too.
> 
> Do it!


He is never still enough to get decent pics of him. I did think of perhaps having a go and take my oldest daughter, she might enjoy it!:thumbup1:


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Mine are complete opposite! They could be comatose , but if they hear the mop,me in the kitchen or a cupboard opening! They are there helping
> 
> Has Elsworth 'helped' you changed the beds yet? Allow 2 hours for this :lol:


I manage to do all my jobs around his sleeping. If he is awake and bored though he will find his own entertainment which usually involves bugging me or the others.


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> I manage to do all my jobs around his sleeping. If he is awake and bored though he will find his own entertainment which usually involves bugging me or the others.


Aww bless Elsworth. How is the biting since his op, has that reduced at all?


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> He is never still enough to get decent pics of him. I did think of perhaps having a go and take my oldest daughter, she might enjoy it!:thumbup1:


He's very like his bigger seal sister who p kept to show and be a queen


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Aww bless Elsworth. How is the biting since his op, has that reduced at all?


A little but he is still biting. Last night when I got home he was attacking my feet, this morning he was attacking my feet but he is much more interested in toys now. I find that if I play with him it gets it out of his system a bit so my feet suffer less.

I do have a huge scratch on my foot from when he was going mental the other day and a huge scratch on my leg which he did by accident falling off me.

If he is not purposely harming me it is accidental, I will be forever covered in scratches.

All is peaceful in the house at the moment, he is asleep in his hammock, Elsa is outside sleeping on the cat tree and Elise is nowhere to be seen (again) I am sure she is spending less time inside because Elsworth chases her but I dont know how to fix it. Hopefully a house move will help smooth things over but at the moment we dont even have any idea of dates despite the offer being made early April


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> A little but he is still biting. Last night when I got home he was attacking my feet, this morning he was attacking my feet but he is much more interested in toys now. I find that if I play with him it gets it out of his system a bit so my feet suffer less.
> 
> I do have a huge scratch on my foot from when he was going mental the other day and a huge scratch on my leg which he did by accident falling off me.
> 
> If he is not purposely harming me it is accidental, I will be forever covered in scratches.
> 
> All is peaceful in the house at the moment, he is asleep in his hammock, Elsa is outside sleeping on the cat tree and Elise is nowhere to be seen (again) I am sure she is spending less time inside because Elsworth chases her but I dont know how to fix it. Hopefully a house move will help smooth things over but at the moment we dont even have any idea of dates despite the offer being made early April


Have you tried clipping his claws? If his breeder did it when he was little then he should be used to it?

House moves are always stressful. My advise would be to chase your solicitor as after all you are paying them. And from my experience unless you chase them nowt gets done!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> He's very like his bigger seal sister who p kept to show and be a queen


Oh wow! That is interesting. Well watch this space...might have a little star in the making!


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Have you tried clipping his claws? If his breeder did it when he was little then he should be used to it?
> 
> House moves are always stressful. My advise would be to chase your solicitor as after all you are paying them. And from my experience unless you chase them nowt gets done!


I have just ordered a pair of clippers as I do think they really need doing. The breeder did them when he was with her so it should be simple.

Solicitor is waiting for their solicitors as it is their purchase that is holding everything up. I would really like to complete early August as I happen to have 2 weeks off which would be ideal for moving. I refuse to book anymore time off work for a house move as I did that last time and it all went pear shaped. Seems unlikely though when we are nowhere near exchanging.


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> I have just ordered a pair of clippers as I do think they really need doing. The breeder did them when he was with her so it should be simple.
> 
> Solicitor is waiting for their solicitors as it is their purchase that is holding everything up. I would really like to complete early August as I happen to have 2 weeks off which would be ideal for moving. I refuse to book anymore time off work for a house move as I did that last time and it all went pear shaped. Seems unlikely though when we are nowhere near exchanging.


Quite early on in the process..you should be given time frames. What is the hold up?


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> I have just ordered a pair of clippers as I do think they really need doing. The breeder did them when he was with her so it should be simple.
> 
> Solicitor is waiting for their solicitors as it is their purchase that is holding everything up. I would really like to complete early August as I happen to have 2 weeks off which would be ideal for moving. I refuse to book anymore time off work for a house move as I did that last time and it all went pear shaped. Seems unlikely though when we are nowhere near exchanging.


I don't envy your stress at all oggers, I hope things happen more quickly now and then you can finally relax.

On a positive note, does sound like Elsworth is calming down slightly after his neutering if he's playing more with his toys :thumbup1:


----------



## lymorelynn

gorgeous said:


> P said I could show him. How can you tell? I am biased and do think his rather special but how do you know?


If his breeder thinks he is good enough then have a go :thumbup1: You can find a list of shows on the GCCF website and if you need help filling in the entry form I'll be happy to go through it with you.

MM, I'm so sorry to hear that your breeder has lost one of the kittens  - hope the others are doing okay though 

Oggers - clip Elsworth's claw when he is sleepy - it makes it so much easier  You only need to take the tip off. Good luck with the house :thumbup1:


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> If his breeder thinks he is good enough then have a go :thumbup1: You can find a list of shows on the GCCF website and if you need help filling in the entry form I'll be happy to go through it with you.
> 
> MM, I'm so sorry to hear that your breeder has lost one of the kittens  - hope the others are doing okay though
> 
> Oggers - clip Elsworth's claw when he is sleepy - it makes it so much easier  You only need to take the tip off. Good luck with the house :thumbup1:


Thank you Lynn. That is very kind of you. I might very well take you up on that offer.


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Quite early on in the process..you should be given time frames. What is the hold up?


The sellers purchase is what is holding everything up as they started a lot later than we put the offer in for theirs. Last week I was told it could take another 3-4 weeks for them to sort it *if* nothing goes wrong



MollyMilo said:


> I don't envy your stress at all oggers, I hope things happen more quickly now and then you can finally relax.
> 
> I am desperate to move now, having been through this once already I am now starting to stamp my foot and pout.
> 
> On a positive note, does sound like Elsworth is calming down slightly after his neutering if he's playing more with his toys :thumbup1:


I think he is as he is generally a lot less bitey but when he goes for it he really goes for it!!!



lymorelynn said:


> Oggers - clip Elsworth's claw when he is sleepy - it makes it so much easier  You only need to take the tip off. Good luck with the house :thumbup1:


Once those clippers arrive the tips will be straight off! I noticed today that they were getting quite long and sharp but he has nothing to wear them down so clipping it is.

He is now awake and has decided it is time for me to pay him attention. 

Elsa has a small cut on her paw, same paw as the one she hurt the other week, not sure what she is doing. Her meow is all croaky as well, not whiney like it normally is. She seems fine, happily eating food and treats and being slightly less mean to Elsworth.


----------



## gorgeous

Arthur having one of his many after school cuddles!


----------



## gorgeous

Blissas turn!


----------



## oggers86

Elsworth has a new box. He was supervising my cleaning.


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Elsworth has a new box. He was supervising my cleaning.


Right, thats it! I don't  believe this innocent face is capable of the torture you say he puts you through :tongue_smilie:


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Right, thats it! I don't believe this innocent face is capable of the torture you say he puts you through :tongue_smilie:


You wouldn't would you?! We have just wormed him and Elsa, I hate that job! We wrapped him in a towel as he was being uncooperative and we feared for our safety. 2 down one to go...


----------



## oggers86

All 3 cats up to date with worming and I think I have been forgiven.


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> All 3 cats up to date with worming and I think I have been forgiven.


I don't worm mine that often  bad bad slave 
I don't think Millie has been wormed since she arrived!


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> I don't worm mine that often  bad bad slave
> I don't think Millie has been wormed since she arrived!


Mine are big hunters so need worming fairly frequently. Over the last few days I have noticed that their appetites have dramatically increased despite the heat so I thought it was probably time they were wormed.

It is a horrible job though


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> Mine are big hunters so need worming fairly frequently. Over the last few days I have noticed that their appetites have dramatically increased despite the heat so I thought it was probably time they were wormed.
> 
> It is a horrible job though


Have you tried Advocate Oggers? It is an all in one flea and worming treatment and it is a spot on. So easy peasy to use.


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Have you tried Advocate Oggers? It is an all in one flea and worming treatment and it is a spot on. So easy peasy to use.


I had a quick look but it doesnt cover ticks, is it hugely necessary to cover these? Also how do you go about getting a prescription?


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> I had a quick look but it doesnt cover ticks, is it hugely necessary to cover these? Also how do you go about getting a prescription?


I get it from the vets. Not sure re ticks. Never been an issue for us tbh.


----------



## gorgeous

In the dog bed!


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> In the dog bed!


Does Lilly ever get to sleep in her own bed??


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> Does Lilly ever get to sleep in her own bed??


During the day Lily is literally my shadow, follows and practically comes everywhere with me...so her bed is not needed lol. She sleeps in it at night time with them two! ! But I do need to get a bigger bed for them all!


----------



## oggers86

Little and Large aka Elsworth and Elise. She has decided to spend more time at home again so I am trying to get her to associate good things with him. I have hand fed them both treats at the same time as well as scattered them. If he just stops chasing her then she will be fine. 

Elsworth is still attacking us and it is getting to the point where he needs to be shut out of the bedroom. This morning I cocooned myself in the quilt as he kept biting my arms/elbows. It didn't work, he jumped on my head and tried to attack it through the quilt. It is odd though, he can be snuggling and then suddenly starts attacking even though I am not doing anything.


----------



## MollyMilo

Update on the kittens  they are all doing very well, eyes open and exploring the nest. Little one is 120g and the rest 160-170. Their older brother is helping with the topping and tailing 

Photo.. :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Update on the kittens  they are all doing very well, eyes open and exploring the nest. Little one is 120g and the rest 160-170. Their older brother is helping with the topping and tailing
> 
> Photo.. :001_wub: :001_wub:


Absolutely gorgeous....which one(s) are yours?


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Update on the kittens  they are all doing very well, eyes open and exploring the nest. Little one is 120g and the rest 160-170. Their older brother is helping with the topping and tailing
> 
> Photo.. :001_wub: :001_wub:


Adorable :001_wub::001_wub:
'My' babies will be two weeks old tomorrow and I should know by the weekend if there is one available :thumbsup: The breeder has a lady who wanted two girls from a previous litter but there was only one girl so she was waiting for this litter. However my breeder friend hasn't heard from her since the kittens arrived. She's giving her until this weekend in case she is on holiday but we both know that people on waiting lists sometimes vanish without a trace :sad: 
Kitten or no kitten though I am popping over to see her in a couple of weeks :thumbsup:


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> Adorable :001_wub::001_wub:
> 'My' babies will be two weeks old tomorrow and I should know by the weekend if there is one available :thumbsup: The breeder has a lady who wanted two girls from a previous litter but there was only one girl so she was waiting for this litter. However my breeder friend hasn't heard from her since the kittens arrived. She's giving her until this weekend in case she is on holiday but we both know that people on waiting lists sometimes vanish without a trace :sad:
> Kitten or no kitten though I am popping over to see her in a couple of weeks :thumbsup:


Oh I do so hope there is one for you Lynn. We need some more baby meezers!


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Adorable :001_wub::001_wub:
> 'My' babies will be two weeks old tomorrow and I should know by the weekend if there is one available :thumbsup: The breeder has a lady who wanted two girls from a previous litter but there was only one girl so she was waiting for this litter. However my breeder friend hasn't heard from her since the kittens arrived. She's giving her until this weekend in case she is on holiday but we both know that people on waiting lists sometimes vanish without a trace :sad:
> Kitten or no kitten though I am popping over to see her in a couple of weeks :thumbsup:


I so hope there is one for you Lynn! :thumbsup:

Will be seeing these little cuties next week 
Isn't it great having breeder friends


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Absolutely gorgeous....which one(s) are yours?


Can't wait to see them! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

I just realised that next weekend on the 6th July, I would have been back in England 25 years!! I then remembered Its also Millie's Birthday!! How spooky is that!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I just realised that next weekend on the 6th July, I would have been back in England 25 years!! I then remembered Its also Millie's Birthday!! How spooky is that!


Wow celebrations all round next weekend! What time do you want me?


----------



## lymorelynn

gorgeous said:


> Wow celebrations all round next weekend! What time do you want me?


Are we all going


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> Are we all going


Why not! We could take our cats too! Now that could be fun!:eek6:


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Wow celebrations all round next weekend! What time do you want me?


Haha I'm working all weekend on nights! 

Seriously, Millie will be 1??


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Haha I'm working all weekend on nights!
> 
> Seriously, Millie will be 1??


Where has the time gone? Only seems like yesterday when you wss going to fetch her!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Where has the time gone? Only seems like yesterday when you wss going to fetch her!


I know! 
Can't actually believe it was this time last week I was watching meezer kittens come into this world either!


----------



## oggers86

So the girls will now touch Elsworth if there are treats involved, either hand fed or scattered on the floor. Once the treats are gone they go back to the hissing etc. Elsa is getting better, Elise is so so depending what mood he is in. If he is calm she is fine but if he is not she hates it because she is on the receiving end (today he grabbed her tail) Elsa doesn't hit him as much, only when he gets in her face or she thinks he is being too hyper so she runs at him.

The biting still ccontinues, I really hope it is a kitten phase and not as a result of him not getting his pent up energy released by another cat. I suppose time will tell but it is getting a bit tiring having to constantly attempt to distract him, pick him up and put him a few feet away or shut him out of the bedroom. I have just had to put him on the floor as he started biting my hands so now he has gone to to cause mischief elsewhere. He has decided the Flying Frenzy and fetch are boring 

MM when do you think you will know the colours for certain?


----------



## MichaelWT

Sorry it's a cell phone pic, but it was too cute to miss...

Leeloo & Dallas curled up together


DSC_0300 by thesiamesediaries, on Flickr


----------



## moggiemum

awwww they are like siamese twins xxbeautiful xx


----------



## lymorelynn

MichaelWT said:


> Sorry it's a cell phone pic, but it was too cute to miss...
> 
> Leeloo & Dallas curled up together
> 
> 
> DSC_0300 by thesiamesediaries, on Flickr


What a beautiful photo :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

What an amazing photo and such beautiful kittens :001_wub: 

I have a similar one, but with a lilac tabby and chocolate


----------



## MollyMilo

I'm going to see the new kittens on Friday!! :thumbup: I'm not getting my hopes up here as I'm not that lucky, but breeder friend said one of the tails is darker than the rest


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I'm going to see the new kittens on Friday!! :thumbup: I'm not getting my hopes up here as I'm not that lucky, but breeder friend said one of the tails is darker than the rest


How exciting is that? I know how much you would like a seal girl so I have everythibg crossed here....and by Friday....colour might be more defined?

Have you thought of names yet?!!


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> I'm going to see the new kittens on Friday!! :thumbup: I'm not getting my hopes up here as I'm not that lucky, but breeder friend said one of the tails is darker than the rest


It is one of the girls tails?? I do hope there is a seal girl there for you!

I am playing fetch with Elsworth and his pipe cleaner but it is now extremely soggy with cat spit


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> How exciting is that? I know how much you would like a seal girl so I have everythibg crossed here....and by Friday....colour might be more defined?
> 
> Have you thought of names yet?!!


Yes I have her name all picked out for if and when she comes along


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Yes I have her name all picked out for if and when she comes along


Are you keeping the name secret? 

Any news on your hog?


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> It is one of the girls tails?? I do hope there is a seal girl there for you!
> 
> I am playing fetch with Elsworth and his pipe cleaner but it is now extremely soggy with cat spit


Sounds like excellent progress is being made in your home oggers :thumbup:


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Are you keeping the name secret?
> 
> Any news on your hog?


I like the name Lexi  my last seal was Luci 

Harley is getting cuter by the day and looks siamese in the face :lol:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I like the name Lexi  my last seal was Luci
> 
> Harley is getting cuter by the day and looks siamese in the face :lol:


Lexi is a cool name.

Harley is gorgeous. :thumbup:


----------



## gorgeous

Some pics. Not the best quality...too much sunlight!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Some pics. Not the best quality...too much sunlight!


Oh he's something special!!! :001_wub: :001_wub: and Blissa is stunning! Look at her blueness :001_wub:


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Sounds like excellent progress is being made in your home oggers :thumbup:


He loves fetch but only with pipe cleaners. Today Elsa came in the house despite him only being a foot or so away from the cat flap. Took him out into the garden unharnessed with Elise. He liked it, wandering around and sniffing. Can't wait to sort our new garden out so he can play in it and not get out.



gorgeous said:


> Some pics. Not the best quality...too much sunlight!


Oh they are lovely. I do feel envious of other people's cats that get along. I think the girls just fell out due to age, I can't put my finger on when it happened so it must have been something that happened over time.


----------



## gorgeous

I like the one with Arthur sparko on the kids car mat....whilst they drive their cars around him!


Oggers dont give up hope...it is still early days and you are making slow but steady progress!


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> I like the one with Arthur sparko on the kids car mat....whilst they drive their cars around him!
> 
> Oggers dont give up hope...it is still early days and you are making slow but steady progress!


I know. I really don't think they will ever get to playing/snuggling stage but they will get to being ok with him. I suppose the bonus is that it means he snuggles with his humans and not with his feline friends! He seems to have taken a shine to hubs and vice versa. I think he secretly likes having a cat who is interested in human company, when either of us get home Elsworth is insistent on cuddles.


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> I know. I really don't think they will ever get to playing/snuggling stage but they will get to being ok with him. I suppose the bonus is that it means he snuggles with his humans and not with his feline friends! He seems to have taken a shine to hubs and vice versa. I think he secretly likes having a cat who is interested in human company, when either of us get home Elsworth is insistent on cuddles.


You never know and hubby might relent and let you have another. Elsworth is looking good btw..:thumbup:


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> You never know and hubby might relent and let you have another. Elsworth is looking good btw..:thumbup:


If that happens I think a Devon would be in the pipeline. I will always have a Meezer but I would love a little Gremlin.


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> If that happens I think a Devon would be in the pipeline. I will always have a Meezer but I would love a little Gremlin.


I like your plan Oggers...I take it you have been researching breeders......and availability so that as soon as hubby gives you the green light you are ready....to go and get your next kitty! 
Are you getting a boy or a girl? This is exciting stuff!


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> I like your plan Oggers...I take it you have been researching breeders......and availability so that as soon as hubby gives you the green light you are ready....to go and get your next kitty!
> Are you getting a boy or a girl? This is exciting stuff!


I don't think I can take any more!!!

I have just come for a nice relaxing bath. Prior to my bath I scooped all 3 litter trays and hoovered the upstairs. I return to the running bath with a book and a glass of wine to find Elsworth using his litter tray. This is not amusing as I have just hoovered and he always kicks litter everywhere. He finishes and proceeds to get litter everywhere but not too much. Seconds later I hear him scraping around and this time he does a poo and gets even more litter everywhere!!! There are 2 more trays equally as good yet he has to use the bathroom one just as I am about to get in the bath.

Meezer kitten anyone?

I have done a small amount of research, I would like to meet the breeder hubs knows....just in case 

I think I will always stick to boys, they seem a lot less stroppy than all of the girls I have had. Granted I have only owned 3 girls and one boy but I have lived with 5 other different boy cats and they seemed the same. Small girl cats are the worst, 2 out of 3 have been small but with far too much attitude (although one was a tortie)


----------



## oggers86

And now he just pushed my phone on to the floor, luckily it landed on the bathmat. It appears I have company until he gets bored. 

It drives me mad but I love it really


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> And now he just pushed my phone on to the floor, luckily it landed on the bathmat. It appears I have company until he gets bored.
> 
> It drives me mad but I love it really


Haha I can't tell Millie off without smiling at her antics!! 
I have new broadband code so I've put one that's in card form on the fridge and one I've stuck to my bedside table. She's determined to remove it!


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Haha I can't tell Millie off without smiling at her antics!!
> I have new broadband code so I've put one that's in card form on the fridge and one I've stuck to my bedside table. She's determined to remove it!


It is impossible when they are so cute! I have just had to put up with him biting my feet but now he is asleep with his head on my leg. Honestly it is a good job he is so cute otherwise he would be in big trouble!


----------



## gorgeous

Yesterday I had to buy superglue...so I can try and repair ny broken ornaments that have been in the way of the meezers as they chase each other...


----------



## MollyMilo

So today Millie got stuck up a tree 

She goes out for a couple of hours when the weather is nice and I've got time to hang about if she decides to disappear for 24 hrs!! 

I'd just come out of the shower and Milo was frantic, I dressed quickly and followed him. He gets like this when he can't find Millie :001_wub: we called her and I heard a ' I'm up here' from Millie  up a tree in next doors garden! I ran next door to see if they were in but as they weren't I popped through the hedge gap to find Milo already there at the bottom, trilling at her and down she came!! When she was in reached she climbed into my Arms and was relieved to be rescued! 

My Milo is such a special boy :001_wub: :001_wub: 
More grey hair today!!


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> So today Millie got stuck up a tree
> 
> She goes out for a couple of hours when the weather is nice and I've got time to hang about if she decides to disappear for 24 hrs!!
> 
> I'd just come out of the shower and Milo was frantic, I dressed quickly and followed him. He gets like this when he can't find Millie :001_wub: we called her and I heard a ' I'm up here' from Millie  up a tree in next doors garden! I ran next door to see if they were in but as they weren't I popped through the hedge gap to find Milo already there at the bottom, trilling at her and down she came!! When she was in reached she climbed into my Arms and was relieved to be rescued!
> 
> My Milo is such a special boy :001_wub: :001_wub:
> More grey hair today!!


She really knows how to keep you on your toes does that girl! Good job she has a big brother to look out for her.


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> She really knows how to keep you on your toes does that girl! Good job she has a big brother to look out for her.


Tell me about it! :lol:


----------



## oggers86

I think I might have broken my phone. I spilled tea on it and whilst it is working it keeps telling me about a dock being connected and not charging.


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> So today Millie got stuck up a tree
> 
> She goes out for a couple of hours when the weather is nice and I've got time to hang about if she decides to disappear for 24 hrs!!
> 
> I'd just come out of the shower and Milo was frantic, I dressed quickly and followed him. He gets like this when he can't find Millie :001_wub: we called her and I heard a ' I'm up here' from Millie  up a tree in next doors garden! I ran next door to see if they were in but as they weren't I popped through the hedge gap to find Milo already there at the bottom, trilling at her and down she came!! When she was in reached she climbed into my Arms and was relieved to be rescued!
> 
> My Milo is such a special boy :001_wub: :001_wub:
> More grey hair today!!


Isn't he such a clever boy :thumbup: Well done Milo - lots of treats deserved I think :thumbup1: Millie, you are a very naughty girl :hand:


----------



## lymorelynn

Going to see some kittens  My breeder friend has a girly for me






















I have first choice from 3 - seal, lilac or blue - I have already told her that I'd like the lilac but am going to see them all next week to decide  They are just over two weeks old at the moment


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Going to see some kittens  My breeder friend has a girly for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have first choice from 3 - seal, lilac or blue - I have already told her that I'd like the lilac but am going to see them all next week to decide  They are just over two weeks old at the moment


Oh I'm so excited for you!!! :thumbup:

Did the breeder send you photos?


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Going to see some kittens  My breeder friend has a girly for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have first choice from 3 - seal, lilac or blue - I have already told her that I'd like the lilac but am going to see them all next week to decide  They are just over two weeks old at the moment


This is also very exciting for me!! Means I'll know if there is a seal in my breeders litter soon, as they are not that much younger! :thumbup:


----------



## gorgeous

Lots of new additions to join us! Cant wait for pics!


----------



## lymorelynn

No photos from my breeder but I will take some when I visit of course 
MM I really hope your girl is waiting for you too :thumbup:


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> No photos from my breeder but I will take some when I visit of course
> MM I really hope your girl is waiting for you too :thumbup:


I hope so Lynn, but I'm not feeling hopeful. I bet that dark tail turns blue  haven't heard anything from breeder today,but can't wait to see them on Friday with or without my girl 

Do you have a name in mind for lilac girl? X


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I hope so Lynn, but I'm not feeling hopeful. I bet that dark tail turns blue  haven't heard anything from breeder today,but can't wait to see them on Friday with or without my girl
> 
> Do you have a name in mind for lilac girl? X


Will you not have one regardless MM? I dont think I could resist if it were me.

What is the most amount of cats one could have do you think?


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Will you not have one regardless MM? I dont think I could resist if it were me.
> 
> What is the most amount of cats one could have do you think?


You need a tabby now


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> You need a tabby now


I could have one of each colour! No I am not having any more. If in the future I would consider a blue boy or a black oriental!

They are addictive I must admit.


----------



## oggers86

Elsworth has discovered he can now jump on the kitchen worktops so guess what he has been doing all morning? 

Woke up this morning to find hubs laughing his head off. Elsworth had stolen some treats from the treat box downstairs and brought them up so we could give him one.


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> I hope so Lynn, but I'm not feeling hopeful. I bet that dark tail turns blue  haven't heard anything from breeder today,but can't wait to see them on Friday with or without my girl
> 
> Do you have a name in mind for lilac girl? X


I hope she stays dark for you MM!!


----------



## oggers86

lymorelynn said:


> Going to see some kittens  My breeder friend has a girly for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have first choice from 3 - seal, lilac or blue - I have already told her that I'd like the lilac but am going to see them all next week to decide  They are just over two weeks old at the moment


Yay!!! I wouldn't be able to choose, I would want them all!


----------



## charlieRabbit01

gorgeous said:


> Will you not have one regardless MM? I dont think I could resist if it were me.
> 
> What is the most amount of cats one could have do you think?


I was once told that more than three verged on the line of "crazy cat person"

ut:

but there was no evidence to back this of course.

I only have 1 a siamese chocolate point but I hope to get a second.


----------



## MollyMilo

charlieRabbit01 said:


> I was once told that more than three verged on the line of "crazy cat person"
> 
> ut:
> 
> but there was no evidence to back this of course.
> 
> I only have 1 a siamese chocolate point but I hope to get a second.


Glad you have joined us Charlie 

What's your next colour?


----------



## charlieRabbit01

MollyMilo said:


> Glad you have joined us Charlie
> 
> What's your next colour?


not sure, probably not a chocolate, it all depends on Denzel's blood test and our budgeting.

We are hoping to get one from the same family too so it will likely be a real brother or sister!


----------



## charlieRabbit01

This my boy, in the box was when he arrived, and in the window was a few months ago. He always has his mouth open!


----------



## MollyMilo

charlieRabbit01 said:


> not sure, probably not a chocolate, it all depends on Denzel's blood test and our budgeting.
> 
> We are hoping to get one from the same family too so it will likely be a real brother or sister!


It's nice when they are related 
Why is Denzel having a blood test?


----------



## oggers86

charlieRabbit01 said:


> I was once told that more than three verged on the line of "crazy cat person"
> 
> ut:
> 
> but there was no evidence to back this of course.
> 
> I only have 1 a siamese chocolate point but I hope to get a second.


I heard more than 2 which makes me officially crazy. I think 2 is seen as acceptable, 3 people ask why, 4 plus people just look at you like you are unhinged.

I would quite happily have loads more but it would not be realistic. One more cat is manageable in terms of finance and care. Two more if both were demanding Siamese probably not but if one was a laid back moggy then it would just be us living on beans and toast but able to take care of them.

I told hubs last night we need another blue tabby boy meezer to even things out. Elsworth is the odd one out in a household of 2 black female moggies...

For some crazy reason he didn't seem to agree...


----------



## charlieRabbit01

MollyMilo said:


> It's nice when they are related
> Why is Denzel having a blood test?


Yeah we liked his breeder, Denzel has a lovely personality etc so rather than go through the finding a reputable one decided to go back.

We had a stray turning up at our door, so we started feeding him and after trying to trace an owner we got cats protection out, but whilst "Terry" the stray was inside waiting for CPS he scratched Denzel not very badly but I think Denzel just annoyed him (typical siamese) Terry was taken away by CPS and was found to be 18 months old probably homeless for around a year and FIV positive.

So CPS said we should get our monster tested.  it broke my heart when I found out especially not knowing what FIV really was.

He's booked in on 2nd August.



oggers86 said:


> I heard more than 2 which makes me officially crazy. I think 2 is seen as acceptable, 3 people ask why, 4 plus people just look at you like you are unhinged.
> 
> I would quite happily have loads more but it would not be realistic. One more cat is manageable in terms of finance and care. Two more if both were demanding Siamese probably not but if one was a laid back moggy then it would just be us living on beans and toast but able to take care of them.
> 
> I told hubs last night we need another blue tabby boy meezer to even things out. Elsworth is the odd one out in a household of 2 black female moggies...
> 
> For some crazy reason he didn't seem to agree...


How bizarre that he just didn't understand! I watched that secret life of cats which said having a cat cuts your risk of stroke by a third, so by sharing Denzel with his dad means I'm only 1 sixth less likely so I really need to up the odds!


----------



## oggers86

charlieRabbit01 said:


> Yeah we liked his breeder, Denzel has a lovely personality etc so rather than go through the finding a reputable one decided to go back.
> 
> We had a stray turning up at our door, so we started feeding him and after trying to trace an owner we got cats protection out, but whilst "Terry" the stray was inside waiting for CPS he scratched Denzel not very badly but I think Denzel just annoyed him (typical siamese) Terry was taken away by CPS and was found to be 18 months old probably homeless for around a year and FIV positive.
> 
> So CPS said we should get our monster tested.  it broke my heart when I found out especially not knowing what FIV really was.
> 
> He's booked in on 2nd August.
> 
> How bizarre that he just didn't understand! I watched that secret life of cats which said having a cat cuts your risk of stroke by a third, so by sharing Denzel with his dad means I'm only 1 sixth less likely so I really need to up the odds!


Having a Siamese surely increases the odds! Elsworth is now obsessed with jumping on the worktops and now knows where we keep the treats. I have just found him trying to steal a packet. I also caught him licking the butter out of the thankfully empty tub. I really need to make sure I put the full ones away now.


----------



## charlieRabbit01

oggers86 said:


> Having a Siamese surely increases the odds! Elsworth is now obsessed with jumping on the worktops and now knows where we keep the treats. I have just found him trying to steal a packet. I also caught him licking the butter out of the thankfully empty tub. I really need to make sure I put the full ones away now.


My boy jumps on the counter then when you walk past throws himself at your shoulder for a cuddle.

Denzel hasn't worked out how to open the cupboard yet so we're ok for now. But leave anything like butter or cheese out he's all over it.

we had a curry a few weeks ago that was just too hot for me so I poured a glass of milk put the bottle back in the fridge turned back and sausage cat has his face stuffed in my glass! Luckily, like my baby I am lactose intolerant so he can drink my milk but that was besides the point!


----------



## lymorelynn

I hope Denzel's FIV test comes back negative - it seems a long time to have to wait until August  I have to have my girls snap tested (FIV and FeLV) within 24 hours of going to stud which means getting them done on the morning that I want to take them generally. I have the result within around 20 minutes.
I have to say he is a very handsome young man though - would you like to share his prefix with the Siamese fans here? You can PM me with the breeder's name if you like - I see you're in Surrey so not a million miles from me and I might know them


----------



## charlieRabbit01

lymorelynn said:


> I hope Denzel's FIV test comes back negative - it seems a long time to have to wait until August  I have to have my girls snap tested (FIV and FeLV) within 24 hours of going to stud which means getting them done on the morning that I want to take them generally. I have the result within around 20 minutes.
> I have to say he is a very handsome young man though - would you like to share his prefix with the Siamese fans here? You can PM me with the breeder's name if you like - I see you're in Surrey so not a million miles from me and I might know them


we've had to wait 8 weeks to be able to get him tested, apparently if we had him tested soon after the scratch it might have shown up negative (false result) and then we'd have to test again at 8 weeks as this is enough time for a result if he is positive.

We don't think he will be as it was a tiny scratch which he got on a Thursday by Monday when we found out about Terry the scratch was gone, but I'd like peace of mind. Luckily we got 4life cover!

I'm at work and cant remember his prefix and I have scouts tonight so not in till late but i'll let you know.

I think i've made 25 posts now so if I can send you a pm I will.

I presume this is ok to share?


----------



## charlieRabbit01

Denzel wanted out at lunch


----------



## lymorelynn

Don't mind sharing breeders' names but sometimes it can end up with all sorts of negative comments if someone has had a bad experience. If you PM me first I'll check that there's been no threads with issues about them 
I understand why you have to wait for the test now  It sounds as if he should be fine but always best to make sure. My girls aren't at risk at all but I can appreciate why stud owners want to be sure.
Do you take Denzel out on a harness at all? Or have a run for him? My girls go out on harnesses - I have a peg in the ground in my back lawn and attach them to that with Flexi leads. They have to be supervised all the time though as they like to tangle each other up or get wrapped round a plant or flower pot


----------



## charlieRabbit01

lymorelynn said:


> Don't mind sharing breeders' names but sometimes it can end up with all sorts of negative comments if someone has had a bad experience. If you PM me first I'll check that there's been no threads with issues about them
> I understand why you have to wait for the test now  It sounds as if he should be fine but always best to make sure. My girls aren't at risk at all but I can appreciate why stud owners want to be sure.
> Do you take Denzel out on a harness at all? Or have a run for him? My girls go out on harnesses - I have a peg in the ground in my back lawn and attach them to that with Flexi leads. They have to be supervised all the time though as they like to tangle each other up or get wrapped round a plant or flower pot


Thanks, sent you a pm.

He did have a harness but its too small now. We do let him out off harness but supervised, he never wanders far and he always comes over and tells us what he saw then rushes off again.

We've trained him to come when called, he occasionally listens to my OH but if I call he comes almost every time, often he'll hear me step outside and he'll come charging over to tell me he's safe.


----------



## MollyMilo

Oh Charlie, that must be such a worry for you. Everything crossed that it's just a false alarm.

Oggers, Millie worked out how to get on the counter in the first couple of weeks! She jumped from the modat to the bin and up she was! So proud of herself too  now at nearly 1yr she's got no issues. 

Naughty chocolate behaviour #107 : I was cooking some pasta spirals for myself quickly before work, I measured out and put them in the sieve waiting for the water to boil. Went upstairs to get ready and heard my dinner gradually dropping to the floor. What she was doing was hooking out a piece of dry pasta and dropping it over the edge! I didn't get much dinner  :lol:


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Oh Charlie, that must be such a worry for you. Everything crossed that it's just a false alarm.
> 
> Oggers, Millie worked out how to get on the counter in the first couple of weeks! She jumped from the modat to the bin and up she was! So proud of herself too  now at nearly 1yr she's got no issues.
> 
> Naughty chocolate behaviour #107 : I was cooking some pasta spirals for myself quickly before work, I measured out and put them in the sieve waiting for the water to boil. Went upstairs to get ready and heard my dinner gradually dropping to the floor. What she was doing was hooking out a piece of dry pasta and dropping it over the edge! I didn't get much dinner  :lol:


Naughty Millie!

Elsworth has been getting on the table for a while by jumping on the chair but showed no interest in the worktops. I think he was too little before and had to way up other than the litter tray but that part of the worktop is full of recycling.

Took a photo of him earlier sat on top of my champagne flute box on top of the microwave


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Naughty Millie!
> 
> Elsworth has been getting on the table for a while by jumping on the chair but showed no interest in the worktops. I think he was too little before and had to way up other than the litter tray but that part of the worktop is full of recycling.
> 
> Took a photo of him earlier sat on top of my champagne flute box on top of the microwave


No stopping him now


----------



## gorgeous

Arthur uses the kitchen drawer handles to get on to the work top. He climbs up them like a ladder!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Arthur uses the kitchen drawer handles to get on to the work top. He climbs up them like a ladder!


Uh oh  that is so cute!!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Uh oh  that is so cute!!


Clever too! :001_unsure:

Is it tomorrow that you get to see the kittens?


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Clever too! :001_unsure:
> 
> Is it tomorrow that you get to see the kittens?


Yes!!

Here are some photos breeder just sent me, one has very dark nose??


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Yes!!
> 
> Here are some photos breeder just sent me, one has very dark nose??


Oh my! How gorgeous are they!:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Looks like miss brown nose is going to be one lucky lady!


----------



## gorgeous

MM have a fantastic day in Siamese heaven !


My cute pics of the day...Blissa and Arthur settling down with Lily....


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> MM have a fantastic day in Siamese heaven !
> 
> My cute pics of the day...Blissa and Arthur settling down with Lily....


Bless! Lily looks hot 

Off to siamese land in about 2O mins! I was looking at 2 week old seal points last night online in some kitten diaries. Have a look at Black and Tan. I'm thinking all the girls are tabbies now!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Bless! Lily looks hot
> 
> Off to siamese land in about 2O mins! I was looking at 2 week old seal points last night online in some kitten diaries. Have a look at Black and Tan. I'm thinking all the girls are tabbies now!


Seal point tabbies...absolutely gorgeous. Just think...the perfect contrast to Millie and Milo. :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> MM have a fantastic day in Siamese heaven !
> 
> My cute pics of the day...Blissa and Arthur settling down with Lily....


They are so cute together!


----------



## cinder

Hey everyone! I'm sorry, I've not been here in ages. I've been looking for a new job for the last few months and my brain has only been able to focus on so much. Lynn, I'm so glad to see that Pasha and Dora have started to settle in their new homes, and I know how hard it must have been to make that decision. I've had a look through the more recent photos of everyones' babies - everyone is looking fab! *gorgeous*, is that seal point stunner Blissa?

Our two are nearly eight months old. They officially run the flat. Totally in love. They lick us as a sign of affection and love having their tummies rubbed - have never known cats like them. He's had his pompoms off, but she's turned out to be a tiny little thing so we're still waiting for her to bulk up a bit before our vet will operate.


----------



## lymorelynn

Your babies are looking adorable Cinder :001_wub::001_wub: Such beautiful eyes :001_tt1: Glad to hear they are both doing well even if your girly is still on the petite side


----------



## cinder

Thanks Lynn! Their eyes are incredible, we often joke that Tsuki looks like Toothless from _How to Train your Dragon_. The vet was happy with her condition, she's not skin and bone or anything, she just has a small frame. Which is just as well as she loves riding on our shoulders (I think she's convinced she's a parrot).


----------



## gorgeous

Hi Cinder. Your wee darlings are the most adorable meezers...you lucky lady!

We now have two meezers....a wee bit addictive me thinks! 


Blissa is our female...she is a lilac point (when we viewed her the breeder said she was blue, but that is another story!). Blissa is a year old next month and is a lovely, lovely cat. Very friendly, great with the children and beautiful!!

Arthur is our seal point baby boy....we found him thanks to Mollymilo ..he is now 15 weeks old and he is adorable...full of character...and such a fusspot!

I have posted this pic before but I like it and this is the two of them together in Lilys bed!


----------



## cinder

gorgeous said:


> Hi Cinder. Your wee darlings are the most adorable meezers...you lucky lady!
> 
> We now have two meezers....a wee bit addictive me thinks!
> 
> Blissa is our female...she is a lilac point (when we viewed her the breeder said she was blue, but that is another story!). Blissa is a year old next month and is a lovely, lovely cat. Very friendly, great with the children and beautiful!!
> 
> Arthur is our seal point baby boy....we found him thanks to Mollymilo ..he is now 15 weeks old and he is adorable...full of character...and such a fusspot!
> 
> I have posted this pic before but I like it and this is the two of them together in Lilys bed!


She's grown up to be a stunning little lady! And Arthur is just perfect, can't resist that seal colouring.


----------



## curlywurlydee

Oh Wow, this meezer thread is having a baby boom me thinks! 
So many new arrivals, its so exciting reading about them all.

*Cinder* your burmese babies are absolutely gorgeous, their eyes are mesmerizing!! *Gorgeous* Arthur is a lovely looking boy, and Blissa is a real beauty :001_wub::001_wub: *Lynn and MollyMilo* I'm excited to hear all about your potential new babies!

Herbie and Draco are inseparable they are always together and are the best of friends. Herbie has grown lots since we got him, he is now 6 months old and is almost as big as Draco, (just not as wide) He is always dashing around, he is so quick and is always trying to get out the backdoor into the garden. We let him play in the garden when we are all out their but last week he found a gap behind the shed and escaped into next doors garden, my daughter had to climb over and bring him back. so now i think we will have to get him used to going out on a harness as he keeps trying to to escape now.

Bella just turned 14 and is enjoying a quiet life, she has alway had access to the garden she loves to lay on the table to sunbathe or when its too hot she has a bush she likes to lay under, she has never seemed interested in exploring the big wide world beyond the garden. So she gets to come and go as she pleases as she is so well behaved.

Heres a few pics

Herbie at 5 months by curlywurlydee, on Flickr

the boys getting up to no good...








[/URL]IMG_5679 by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]

Bella babysitting Herbie....








[/URL]Bella and Herbie by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]IMG_5832 by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]

Draco asleep with a smile on his face....hes just finished playing in the garden, looks like hes having sweet dreams








[/URL]IMG_5843 by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]

Beautiful Bella 







[/URL]IMG_5721 by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## cinder

Herbie and Draco are such a handsome pair, but those photos of Herbie and Bella are just too cute! So happy your new addition has settled in so well


----------



## MollyMilo

cinder said:


> Hey everyone! I'm sorry, I've not been here in ages. I've been looking for a new job for the last few months and my brain has only been able to focus on so much. Lynn, I'm so glad to see that Pasha and Dora have started to settle in their new homes, and I know how hard it must have been to make that decision. I've had a look through the more recent photos of everyones' babies - everyone is looking fab! *gorgeous*, is that seal point stunner Blissa?
> 
> Our two are nearly eight months old. They officially run the flat. Totally in love. They lick us as a sign of affection and love having their tummies rubbed - have never known cats like them. He's had his pompoms off, but she's turned out to be a tiny little thing so we're still waiting for her to bulk up a bit before our vet will operate.


Beautiful!! Both look such characters cinder :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

curlywurlydee said:


> Oh Wow, this meezer thread is having a baby boom me thinks!
> So many new arrivals, its so exciting reading about them all.
> 
> *Cinder* your burmese babies are absolutely gorgeous, their eyes are mesmerizing!! *Gorgeous* Arthur is a lovely looking boy, and Blissa is a real beauty :001_wub::001_wub: *Lynn and MollyMilo* I'm excited to hear all about your potential new babies!
> 
> Herbie and Draco are inseparable they are always together and are the best of friends. Herbie has grown lots since we got him, he is now 6 months old and is almost as big as Draco, (just not as wide) He is always dashing around, he is so quick and is always trying to get out the backdoor into the garden. We let him play in the garden when we are all out their but last week he found a gap behind the shed and escaped into next doors garden, my daughter had to climb over and bring him back. so now i think we will have to get him used to going out on a harness as he keeps trying to to escape now.
> 
> Bella just turned 14 and is enjoying a quiet life, she has alway had access to the garden she loves to lay on the table to sunbathe or when its too hot she has a bush she likes to lay under, she has never seemed interested in exploring the big wide world beyond the garden. So she gets to come and go as she pleases as she is so well behaved.
> 
> Heres a few pics
> 
> Herbie at 5 months by curlywurlydee, on Flickr
> 
> the boys getting up to no good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]IMG_5679 by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Bella babysitting Herbie....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]Bella and Herbie by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]IMG_5832 by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Draco asleep with a smile on his face....hes just finished playing in the garden, looks like hes having sweet dreams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]IMG_5843 by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Beautiful Bella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]IMG_5721 by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]


What a gorgeous trio!! They all look so chilled and enjoying life, even Bella who was a bit put our at first! Thrilled for you curly


----------



## MollyMilo

Had a Fantastic day at my breeder friends yesterday  the kittens are so cute and fluffy. Those photos apparently were doubles of the same kitten  the colours are still not quite in. Two possible blues that could be seals. I'll keep you informed! I've got my heart set on a seal point, If it's not meant to be, there is always next time 

Sneaky photo taken when mum was having a snack outside the nest


----------



## oggers86

Bella looks very happy to be snuggling. My girls are just grumps and will not allow physical contact unless food is involved. 

Thankfully he has reached an understanding with Elsa that they leave each other alone and peace remains. Elise is a work in progress but if she starts to be firm with him he won't run rings around her.

I have noticed that Elsworth's breath really smells! I know he is a cat but I have never noticed it with the others.


----------



## curlywurlydee

Yes i think they are very happy and content Molly. We definetly made the right decision on getting Herbie, as he and Draco keep each other entertained and tend to leave Bella be (which she likes) they do like to investigate when she comes waltzing in after being out for a bit, which she is not to keen on. I will keep my fingers crossed that you get a seal girl from the litter, i know how touch and go it is with the colours as in Herbie's litter one chocolate boy turned out to be a chocolate tabby and a blue point turned out to be a Chocolate point :lol: It must be fun trying to figure out what colour they will be. 

Oggers, Bella is like the boys mum at times, she tells them off if they get too rowdy and she loves washing them before she snuggles up or falls asleep on them. it took her a few months before she got used to Draco, she was forever hissing and growling at him and all he wanted to do was play with her, but she finally accepted him, although she will not play with him. When Herbie came along, she accepted him after a couple of weeks, On the odd occasion the boys will try to wrestle her, but she quite sternly tells them where to go, and they back off, with each other they are forever rolling around or throwing each other off of sofas, beds or tables they are soo funny to watch.


----------



## oggers86

curlywurlydee said:


> Yes i think they are very happy and content Molly. We definetly made the right decision on getting Herbie, as he and Draco keep each other entertained and tend to leave Bella be (which she likes) they do like to investigate when she comes waltzing in after being out for a bit, which she is not to keen on. I will keep my fingers crossed that you get a seal girl from the litter, i know how touch and go it is with the colours as in Herbie's litter one chocolate boy turned out to be a chocolate tabby and a blue point turned out to be a Chocolate point :lol: It must be fun trying to figure out what colour they will be.
> 
> Oggers, Bella is like the boys mum at times, she tells them off if they get too rowdy and she loves washing them before she snuggles up or falls asleep on them. it took her a few months before she got used to Draco, she was forever hissing and growling at him and all he wanted to do was play with her, but she finally accepted him, although she will not play with him. When Herbie came along, she accepted him after a couple of weeks, On the odd occasion the boys will try to wrestle her, but she quite sternly tells them where to go, and they back off, with each other they are forever rolling around or throwing each other off of sofas, beds or tables they are soo funny to watch.


I wanted a playmate for the same reason but actually he seems to be learning. He does forget and go bounding over so the others do a little charge, hiss or growl so then he flops on his back with his legs in the air. How they don't find him adorable I don't know! When did the hissing and growling stop?

Last night he brought me the kitchen scourer to bed! Had to confiscate it as I was worried about him chewing it and swallowing bits.


----------



## curlywurlydee

It took about 2 months for Bella to calm down after Draco arrived she will still hiss and growl at him if he is too playful with her, she does not do any kind of play whatsoever. She is happy to wash and snuggle or chill in peace.

When Draco first came to us he had a thing about Kitchen Sponges or bathroom sponges, we would find them all around the house, we now have to keep them in cupboards.


----------



## gorgeous

Lily and Blissa enjoying the cool evening air.


----------



## MollyMilo

So Milo has been to the vets this morning. He is having trouble eating and his third eyelid was up. Just wasn't his normal happy loud self. I gave him his favourite treat and he spat it out and hissed at it! 

Vet got a Good look and nothing is broken, but gums very red and sore. Antibiotic jab and metacam. He's much brighter this evening. He goes back next week and if things are settled down, booked in for a dental. 

Millie's birthday was yesterday 

Lynn do you see your girlie this week?


----------



## lymorelynn

Happy Birthday Millie :001_wub: 
Yes, off to see kittens on Wednesday


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> So Milo has been to the vets this morning. He is having trouble eating and his third eyelid was up. Just wasn't his normal happy loud self. I gave him his favourite treat and he spat it out and hissed at it!
> 
> Vet got a Good look and nothing is broken, but gums very red and sore. Antibiotic jab and metacam. He's much brighter this evening. He goes back next week and if things are settled down, booked in for a dental.
> 
> Millie's birthday was yesterday
> 
> Lynn do you see your girlie this week?


Happy belated birthday Millie!

And lots of hugs and get well vibes to poor Milo. x


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Happy Birthday Millie :001_wub:
> Yes, off to see kittens on Wednesday


How exciting! Don't forget your camera!!!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Happy belated birthday Millie!
> 
> And lots of hugs and get well vibes to poor Milo. x


Thanks, he's on my knee having cuddles and we are both watching Millie doing laps around the house.

I've just emailed 'p' with some photos of the birthday girl


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Thanks, he's on my knee having cuddles and we are both watching Millie doing laps around the house.
> 
> I've just emailed 'p' with some photos of the birthday girl


I like p. She is really nice. Breeds top cats too! I have got little Arthur on my lap. He has finally settled after being a right little so on so! Kept knocking my apricots off the table and playing footie with them!


----------



## noushka05

gorgeous said:


> I like p. She is really nice. Breeds top cats too! I have got little Arthur on my lap. He has finally settled after being a right little so on so! Kept knocking my apricots off the table and playing footie with them!


LOL I love Arthur


----------



## gorgeous

noushka05 said:


> LOL I love Arthur


He is definitely a character thats for sure. At the moment he looks all angelic....but dont let looks fool you!


----------



## oggers86

I spoil these cats...

I have just cooked some trout for my dinner (stuffed peppers with trout and red salmon, yum) and have just spent ages peeling off the skin from the tinfoil and then mixing it all up with sardines in spring water and spooning it into 3 cat bowls. 

The crazy biting is easing off again, he still gets a bit bitey but is not as bad. The others go in phases of ignoring him and then hissing and growling at him. I *think* Elise is learning not to run and is being more assertive so he is treating her with a bit more respect now. 

One week today and he will be 6 months old!!!! My teeny tiny kitten is no longer, he is turning into a big skinny lump.


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> I spoil these cats...
> 
> I have just cooked some trout for my dinner (stuffed peppers with trout and red salmon, yum) and have just spent ages peeling off the skin from the tinfoil and then mixing it all up with sardines in spring water and spooning it into 3 cat bowls.
> 
> The crazy biting is easing off again, he still gets a bit bitey but is not as bad. The others go in phases of ignoring him and then hissing and growling at him. I *think* Elise is learning not to run and is being more assertive so he is treating her with a bit more respect now.
> 
> One week today and he will be 6 months old!!!! My teeny tiny kitten is no longer, he is turning into a big skinny lump.


Spoiled cats indeed  I thought the same thing last night when I cooked Milo's chicken but instead of cutting it up like I usually do, I grated it like cheese so if would be easier for him to eat with a sore mouth!


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Spoiled cats indeed  I thought the same thing last night when I cooked Milo's chicken but instead of cutting it up like I usually do, I grated it like cheese so if would be easier for him to eat with a sore mouth!


Aww now that is love! How is his mouth? What exactly is wrong with it?


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Aww now that is love! How is his mouth? What exactly is wrong with it?


He's got gingervitis. All his gums are inflamed my poor baby  much happier today though


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> He's got gingervitis. All his gums are inflamed my poor baby  much happier today though


Poor little one


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Poor little one


He's running around like a cat obsessed with Millie at the moment. I think he's forgotten about his teeth


----------



## MollyMilo

Lynn you are going to see your new baby tomorrow!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oggers86

It appears I have a cat surgically attached to me...

First pic was before I moved him and got up intending to go to bed to watch tv. Second pic is what happens when I make the mistake of sitting down again to read a text message. 

This is exactly what I was looking for when I picked the breed 

(Although he is making me far too hot!)


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> It appears I have a cat surgically attached to me...
> 
> First pic was before I moved him and got up intending to go to bed to watch tv. Second pic is what happens when I make the mistake of sitting down again to read a text message.
> 
> This is exactly what I was looking for when I picked the breed
> 
> (Although he is making me far too hot!)


Elsworth is just fabulous,I love his stripes!! He's getting big oggers


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Elsworth is just fabulous,I love his stripes!! He's getting big oggers


I know! He is almost the same size as Elsa but she is chunkier and rounder. I might weigh him this week and see what the outcome is. Trouble is it means weighing myself in the process and it is not a happy number


----------



## gorgeous

Good to hear that Milo is feeling better today MM.

And Elsworth is looking very handsome Oggers.


Am looking forward to hearing when new baby meezers and hogs join us!


----------



## charlieRabbit01

oggers86 said:


> It appears I have a cat surgically attached to me...
> 
> First pic was before I moved him and got up intending to go to bed to watch tv. Second pic is what happens when I make the mistake of sitting down again to read a text message.
> 
> This is exactly what I was looking for when I picked the breed
> 
> (Although he is making me far too hot!)


Aren't siameses just gorgeous.

My boy does this too.

when we go to bed he curls up next to me and pats my arm until I put it down by him, he then holds it tight for sleep.


----------



## oggers86

charlieRabbit01 said:


> Aren't siameses just gorgeous.
> 
> My boy does this too.
> 
> when we go to bed he curls up next to me and pats my arm until I put it down by him, he then holds it tight for sleep.


Elsworth loves to be touching us which is so cute.


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Lynn you are going to see your new baby tomorrow!!!


She is adorable, such a sweety  Pictures when I get home. I can choose her ped name too - thinking Princess Grace at the moment

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## charlieRabbit01

Needed to share my excitement, its Denzel's first birthday next week and and we've just ordered him a cardboard tank! 

Can't wait!!


----------



## lymorelynn

A few photos of my new lilac point girly :001_wub: who will be joining us early in September


----------



## oliviarussian

Beautiful .... Does lilac point girly have a name yet?


----------



## lymorelynn

oliviarussian said:


> Beautiful .... Does lilac point girly have a name yet?


Not yet. I am choosing her pedigree name  At the moment I quite like Princess Grace but will have to think on it a bit more.
She is coming from Mai Tai's breeder and is Mai Tai's second cousin ... or something like that


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> A few photos of my new lilac point girly :001_wub: who will be joining us early in September


Oh I love her!! Hello baby Gracie xx :w00t:


----------



## gorgeous

Oh you are so lucky Lynn. Gracie is really beautiful. And her chocolate (is it chocolate) sibling behind looks rather gorgeous too! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## gorgeous

My lovely Blissa, looking adoringly at her Mummy!

I am biased but do think she is a beautiful looking cat.:001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> My lovely Blissa, looking adoringly at her Mummy!
> 
> I am biased but do think she is a beautiful looking cat.:001_wub:


Blissa is stunning!!!!!:001_wub: as is our Arthur :w00t:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Blissa is stunning!!!!!:001_wub: as is our Arthur :w00t:


Arthur is turning into a handsome young man. I cant take a pic at the mo cos he is downstairs with his Daddy watching some motor racing....and yes he does actually watch it! 

Any news on your potential seal girl?

And how is Harley the hedgie hog doing!?


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Arthur is turning into a handsome young man. I cant take a pic at the mo cos he is downstairs with his Daddy watching some motor racing....and yes he does actually watch it!
> 
> Any news on your potential seal girl?
> 
> And how is Harley the hedgie hog doing!?


Haha that is so cute!

The solid blues are still looking blues at the moment  never mind there is always next year


----------



## oggers86

I am not in a happy mood tonight. Things are not going to plan with this house and there is a chance we could lose it (if the sellers sellers won't budge on dates, if our sellers can not get a mortgage extension and if our sellers won't move into rented) 

I am struggling not to think the worst, I am so fed up as this is now the 2nd house that we have tried to buy and anytime things look a bit iffy it is never our fault. We have jumped through all the hoops and it is getting is nowhere


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Haha that is so cute!
> 
> The solid blues are still looking blues at the moment  never mind there is always next year


Are they all blue?

Gosh you really are very patient. A blue would be gorgeous.

When is Harley coming home?


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> I am not in a happy mood tonight. Things are not going to plan with this house and there is a chance we could lose it (if the sellers sellers won't budge on dates, if our sellers can not get a mortgage extension and if our sellers won't move into rented)
> 
> I am struggling not to think the worst, I am so fed up as this is now the 2nd house that we have tried to buy and anytime things look a bit iffy it is never our fault. We have jumped through all the hoops and it is getting is nowhere


Gosh Oggers. I can see why you are not happy. Buying a house has been listed as one of the most stressful things to do. My advise would be to try and be patient but at the same time let your solicitor know you are not happy..and keep harrassing the Estate Agent.

Pour yourself some wine, gorge on some choccie and give that lovely Elsworth a big cuddle!


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Gosh Oggers. I can see why you are not happy. Buying a house has been listed as one of the most stressful things to do. My advise would be to try and be patient but at the same time let your solicitor know you are not happy..and keep harrassing the Estate Agent.
> 
> *Pour yourself some wine, gorge on some choccie *and give that lovely Elsworth a big cuddle!


Check and check. Elsworth got a cuddle but now we are playing fetch with a horribly soggy pipe cleaner....

It is all so frustrating as it was only yesterday I got a phone call from the Estate Agent saying we were still on for an exchange and completion next week. I think our sellers solicitors are being slow or something has held them up so that annoyed their seller who now wants to wait until they are back from their holiday.

This has been going on since 4th April!!!! I hope our sellers can get an extension, we can extend ours but the last mortgage company we went with would only extend by 15 days and some won't extend at all. Our sellers seemed to be ok with the idea of renting at the beginning but we all know saying and doing are 2 different things...


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> I am not in a happy mood tonight. Things are not going to plan with this house and there is a chance we could lose it (if the sellers sellers won't budge on dates, if our sellers can not get a mortgage extension and if our sellers won't move into rented)
> 
> I am struggling not to think the worst, I am so fed up as this is now the 2nd house that we have tried to buy and anytime things look a bit iffy it is never our fault. We have jumped through all the hoops and it is getting is nowhere


Oh oggers, how frustrating  will keep everything crossed for you. Sometimes these things all just click into place


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Are they all blue?
> 
> Gosh you really are very patient. A blue would be gorgeous.
> 
> When is Harley coming home?


Patience is a virtue 

Harley is so cute! He comes home at 7 or 8 weeks, he's about 4 now


----------



## gorgeous

Arthur chilling in the summerhouse!


----------



## lymorelynn

Arthur is a looooong cat 
Oggers I hope news is better on the house  I know the frustrations only too well and at the end of the day you end up wondering who's telling you the truth about the situation  Chin up girl and let's hope that this one is meant to be :yesnod:
MollyMilo such shame that the babies are all blue  but least you have little Harley to think about


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Arthur is a looooong cat
> Oggers I hope news is better on the house  I know the frustrations only too well and at the end of the day you end up wondering who's telling you the truth about the situation  Chin up girl and let's hope that this one is meant to be :yesnod:
> MollyMilo such shame that the babies are all blue  but least you have little Harley to think about


Little Harley and baby Gracie!! Can't wait for you to update us as she grows :001_wub:


----------



## oggers86

House situation is looking less bleak now, we all seem to have come to an agreement. Lets hope it stays that way. 

Just got home and am attempting to play with the Flying Frenzy but Elsworth prefers pipe cleaner fetch. I wonder if he would like it if I attached the pipe cleaner to the wand...

Elise is actually in the house and snoozing on her cat tree  Her walkabout days seem to have been postponed and she has remembered we exist!


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> House situation is looking less bleak now, we all seem to have come to an agreement. Lets hope it stays that way.
> 
> Just got home and am attempting to play with the Flying Frenzy but Elsworth prefers pipe cleaner fetch. I wonder if he would like it if I attached the pipe cleaner to the wand...
> 
> Elise is actually in the house and snoozing on her cat tree  Her walkabout days seem to have been postponed and she has remembered we exist!


Wonderful news!! :thumbsup: glad you are having a better day xx


----------



## oggers86

We are bad cat parents, Elsworth got shut out this morning as he was being a pain. 5am he woke up despite me playing with him for an hour from 1am-2am and I fed him! I think blackout curtains are in order. 

He is still up to no good, I can barely function on a few hours sleep yet he seems to thrive on it!!


----------



## JordanRose

Phew, sorry I've been a little absent lately! I've been well enough to be out and about again so not had as much time as usual. Also spending a lot of time on my photography which is very time consuming!

Spooks is his usual crazy self and I'm pleased to say that I have finally started reading Cats of the Belfry- why on earth did I wait? It's hilarious!!

Anyhoo, thought I'd post a couple of photos from today. He was helping me with my fabric/ backdrops experiment. I am doing dog photography tomorrow and wanted to see how the fabrics worked- he's ever so helpful!


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Phew, sorry I've been a little absent lately! I've been well enough to be out and about again so not had as much time as usual. Also spending a lot of time on my photography which is very time consuming!
> 
> Spooks is his usual crazy self and I'm pleased to say that I have finally started reading Cats of the Belfry- why on earth did I wait? It's hilarious!!
> 
> Anyhoo, thought I'd post a couple of photos from today. He was helping me with my fabric/ backdrops experiment. I am doing dog photography tomorrow and wanted to see how the fabrics worked- he's ever so helpful!


Glad to hear you are getting better and your photography is incredible!! I saw that photo of your sister and the water balloon wow!

I think you and gorgeous spooks were meant to do this together x


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Glad to hear you are getting better and your photography is incredible!! I saw that photo of your sister and the water balloon wow!
> 
> I think you and gorgeous spooks were meant to do this together x


Thank you!  I'm getting the hang of it more and more 

I loved the water balloon photos too, they were so fun to do!!





Something a bit different, anyway!


----------



## MollyMilo

Look at that water!! It's incredible Jordan!!

Seriously, When you are in top photography magazines I'll remember I met you in this thread  x


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Look at that water!! It's incredible Jordan!!
> 
> Seriously, When you are in top photography magazines I'll remember I met you in this thread  x


:lol: As if!!

Glad you like them  x


----------



## oggers86

Elsworth is very unsettled today as I have a friend over. He has spent the day alternating between hissing at her and jumping around her. 

On Tuesday he will meet another friend of mine who he has met before and hissed at, next Sunday the inlaws for the first time and in 2 weeks my parents who he has met at their house and was fine.

I am curious to know if there is a pattern, so far 2 out of 3 people he has hissed at have not been cat people and they have been our friends. He took a liking to the plumber who has cats but wasn't sure about the gas man but he was only in for 5 minutes so not long enough to find out his pet history!

Oddly my friend today is the only one Elise seems comfortable with! Cats are odd creatures!


----------



## gorgeous

My handsome Arthur!


----------



## gorgeous

Handsome from the side too!


----------



## lymorelynn

Have to agree with you there Gorgeous - he certainly is a handsome young man :001_wub:


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> Have to agree with you there Gorgeous - he certainly is a handsome young man :001_wub:


He seems to be getting more handsome (and naughty!) by the day!:thumbsup:


----------



## sharonchilds

oggers86 said:


> Elsworth is very unsettled today as I have a friend over. He has spent the day alternating between hissing at her and jumping around her.
> 
> On Tuesday he will meet another friend of mine who he has met before and hissed at, next Sunday the inlaws for the first time and in 2 weeks my parents who he has met at their house and was fine.
> 
> I am curious to know if there is a pattern, so far 2 out of 3 people he has hissed at have not been cat people and they have been our friends. He took a liking to the plumber who has cats but wasn't sure about the gas man but he was only in for 5 minutes so not long enough to find out his pet history!
> 
> Oddly my friend today is the only one Elise seems comfortable with! Cats are odd creatures!


100% agree to that :lol:


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Handsome from the side too!


Show this boy!!! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Show this boy!!! :001_wub: :001_wub:


Well I think I might have a dabble because he is such a confident and out going character he will not be phased I dont think. Do you show your two?


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Well I think I might have a dabble because he is such a confident and out going character he will not be phased I dont think. Do you show your two?


I can't be bothered with all that 

Just enjoy cheering on the relatives


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I can't be bothered with all that
> 
> Just enjoy cheering on the relatives


Why not? You might have a coule of winners there.

Will you show Harley?

btw any defining colours on them gorgeous kitties yet?


----------



## gorgeous

My new Siamese ornaments


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Why not? You might have a coule of winners there.
> 
> Will you show Harley?
> 
> btw any defining colours on them gorgeous kitties yet?


Not heard anything about the kittens  breeder friend is on nights so I guess she's quite busy! I've accepted in my mind though that seal point Lexi isn't meant to come this year, maybe next  x

As for Harley, he's coming next week


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> My new Siamese ornaments


Where can I buy such gorgeous items? :drool:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Not heard anything about the kittens  breeder friend is on nights so I guess she's quite busy! I've accepted in my mind though that seal point Lexi isn't meant to come this year, maybe next  x
> 
> As for Harley, he's coming next week


I am gutted for both you and (selfishly) myself....was so looking forward to seeng the baby Lexi joining us...

However we have baby Harley coming along...cant wait to see him with his big meezer siblings! 

Have you got everything ready for Harley?!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Where can I buy such gorgeous items? :drool:


You will be able to take pics with baby Harley and the meezers soon...they will be really cute!!


----------



## oggers86

I nearly rushed Elsworth to the emergency vets this morning..I looked over to see what he had done in the litter tray as he was digging about after just going...

To my horror it was bright orange! After looking at it a bit more I finally realised that it was a pipe cleaner that he had buried!


----------



## charlieRabbit01

oggers86 said:


> I nearly rushed Elsworth to the emergency vets this morning..I looked over to see what he had done in the litter tray as he was digging about after just going...
> 
> To my horror it was bright orange! After looking at it a bit more I finally realised that it was a pipe cleaner that he had buried!


Glad Elsworth is ok! They are very good at testing you aren't they.

Denzel went through a faze of playing with pipe cleaners, we used to find them in his food, his litter tray, my shoes, the bed etc etc


----------



## lymorelynn

oggers86 said:


> I nearly rushed Elsworth to the emergency vets this morning..I looked over to see what he had done in the litter tray as he was digging about after just going...
> 
> To my horror it was bright orange! After looking at it a bit more I finally realised that it was a pipe cleaner that he had buried!


Definitely trying to keep you on your toes there oggers  I've found strange things hidden in litter trays and nearly had a heart attack too hmy:


----------



## oggers86

This little cat really does know how to worry me! If it had been a blue or purple one it would have been obvious.


----------



## gorgeous

Good old Elsworth. He seems a really good character! 

My 2 are on my lap, on a rather warm day. Do they not feel the heat?


----------



## oggers86

I am a bit confused over cat dynamics...

Elsa generally seems ok with Elsworth, she sleeps in the same room by choice and has not left home. She only makes a fuss when he gets too close. Currently she is a few feet away cleaning which makes me think she isnt too bothered. If he is in the room playing she sits and watches but is happy to take her eyes off him and even sleep. 

Earlier I found a poo on the spare bed and I am mostly certain it was her and I wondered if it was stress brought on by Elsworth. It definitely wasn't Elise, could have been Elsworth but he is good at using his trays. We found a poo a while back downstairs left by either Elsa or Elise despite the cat flap being open and I think a cat weed on my tea towel in the kitchen (could have been any of them)


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> I am gutted for both you and (selfishly) myself....was so looking forward to seeng the baby Lexi joining us...
> 
> However we have baby Harley coming along...cant wait to see him with his big meezer siblings!
> 
> Have you got everything ready for Harley?!


Never mind, I've tried twice now for a seal this year  it's not meant to be. Next year im 40!!  I think I'll need something to soften the blow :lol:

Edit: still 38!


----------



## MollyMilo

Milo and I go back for his vet follow in about an hour. He's eating very well and so I think the vet will be pleased. I guess then we arrange a scale and polish. I've never had a cat have this :scared:


----------



## charlieRabbit01

Super excited for my boy's first birthday today. Here he is in his new tank!


----------



## oggers86

charlieRabbit01 said:


> Super excited for my boy's first birthday today. Here he is in his new tank!


It is Elsworth's 6 month birthday today!! Exactly only 6 months between them.


----------



## charlieRabbit01

oggers86 said:


> It is Elsworth's 6 month birthday today!! Exactly only 6 months between them.


Happy Half Birthday Elsworth!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Never mind, I've tried twice now for a seal this year  it's not meant to be. Next year im 40!!  I think I'll need something to soften the blow :lol:
> 
> Edit: still 38!


Wait until you get to my age!!! 

Any way Arthur he is not helping my greying hair at all!

Today I was opening the front door with my youngest to take her to Nursery and then go to work. Arthur ran out the door! Whilst there are no immediate dangers for him, I did not want to leave Arthur out side whilst at work. So I opened my car door and put youngest in.

I then looked every where for Arthur and could not find him. I was totally panic stricken. Little one was going to be late for Nursery and then me for work...but more worrying where is my baby boy?

Then calling from the car,, little one says 'Arthur is in the car!'

He had got in the car and was sat on the back seat! I think he wanted to come with us. 

I got him out of the car and put him back inside! Panic over.:lol:


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Wait until you get to my age!!!
> 
> Any way Arthur he is not helping my greying hair at all!
> 
> Today I was opening the front door with my youngest to take her to Nursery and then go to work. Arthur ran out the door! Whilst there are no immediate dangers for him, I did not want to leave Arthur out side whilst at work. So I opened my car door and put youngest in.
> 
> I then looked every where for Arthur and could not find him. I was totally panic stricken. Little one was going to be late for Nursery and then me for work...but more worrying where is my baby boy?
> 
> Then calling from the car,, little one says Arthur is in the car!
> 
> He had got in the car and was sat on the back seat! I think he wanted to come with us.
> 
> I got him out of the car and put him back inside! Panic over.:lol:


Haha that is so typically siamese!! :lol:

My Late Mai Ling used to rush out to the car and 'help' with the shopping bag unloading. The times we were all relaxing after putting the shopping away and we thought, haven't seen the cat for a while. She was Always inside the car relaxing on one of the seats!


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> It is Elsworth's 6 month birthday today!! Exactly only 6 months between them.


Happy 1/2 birthday Elsworth!! 
Auntie Millie gives you a big sloppy kiss


----------



## MollyMilo

charlieRabbit01 said:


> Super excited for my boy's first birthday today. Here he is in his new tank!


Happy birthday Denzel!

Millie is just 9 days older


----------



## charlieRabbit01

MollyMilo said:


> Happy birthday Denzel!
> 
> Millie is just 9 days older


Thank you.

Popped home at lunch as usual to find sausage had been sick on the floor. Couldn't tell him off on his birthday though.

Can I ask how you get the birthday ribbon? I've created one but cant get it to appear on my signature.


----------



## oggers86

The Standoff! After a bit of tail thumping Elsa is now cleaning and Elsworth is craning his neck to watch her.


----------



## MollyMilo

charlieRabbit01 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Popped home at lunch as usual to find sausage had been sick on the floor. Couldn't tell him off on his birthday though.
> 
> Can I ask how you get the birthday ribbon? I've created one but cant get it to appear on my signature.


I can't remember how I did it! I think I posted all the options in the signature box until it worked 

OR is brilliant at this


----------



## MollyMilo

Even though I'm not getting a kitten from this litter, they are still pretty cute!! 
Going to see them again next week


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Even though I'm not getting a kitten from this litter, they are still pretty cute!!
> Going to see them again next week


Little cuties :001_wub: I admire your restraint


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Little cuties :001_wub: I admire your restraint


It's not easy Lynn, but I have to have a seal or I'll end up with a houseful!

Nothing wrong with that! you all shout


----------



## MollyMilo

Siamese are too smart  it's eerie sometimes!! 

Milo has driven me bonkers for the last 45 mins purring , shouting, purring,rubbing, nibbling my arms and legs ( holds mouth gently on skin) shouting..

I am thinking he wants something..

Get him his fav wet food, nope..

Aaah chicken!!! 

Went to oven put on baking tray and Milo
Happy it's FINALLY happening.. Sits calmly in his radiator bed watching me :lol:


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> It's not easy Lynn, but I have to have a seal or I'll end up with a houseful!
> 
> Nothing wrong with that! you all shout


I too am impressed but I understand. If I were to have another I would only have another boy so I would wait until one of any solid colour (apart from blue, lilac or caramel tabby) came along.


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Siamese are too smart  it's eerie sometimes!!
> 
> Milo has driven me bonkers for the last 45 mins purring , shouting, purring,rubbing, nibbling my arms and legs ( holds mouth gently on skin) shouting..
> 
> I am thinking he wants something..
> 
> Get him his fav wet food, nope..
> 
> Aaah chicken!!!
> 
> Went to oven put on baking tray and Milo
> Happy it's FINALLY happening.. Sits calmly in his radiator bed watching me :lol:


Sometimes I am not convinced Elsworth has brains....


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Even though I'm not getting a kitten from this litter, they are still pretty cute!!
> Going to see them again next week


All gorgeous. 2nd row. kitty in the first pic. Go on molly.

btw how is old Harley?


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Sometimes I am not convinced Elsworth has brains....


Cover his ears!!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> All gorgeous. 2nd row. kitty in the first pic. Go on molly.
> 
> btw how is old Harley?


No no gorgeous, you must support me here 

Harley breeder broke down on the way, he's not here  I think we are trying again next week. He's about 7 weeks


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> All gorgeous. 2nd row. kitty in the first pic. Go on molly.
> 
> btw how is old Harley?


I want the one on the bottom left (and all of the others)

Now how to break it to hubs that I am having 6 kittens


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> No no gorgeous, you must support me here
> 
> Harley breeder broke down on the way, he's not here  I think we are trying again next week. He's about 7 weeks


Oh no poor Harley. And you. Could you not go and get Harley ? Another week is far too long to wait!

I am supporting you with your additional kitty. Now have a look carefully at the kitty I have pointed out. Lovely, lovely face with a wonderful head and amazing ears. Very cute. You need to secure. Go on. You know you want to!


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> I want the one on the bottom left (and all of the others)
> 
> Now how to break it to hubs that I am having 6 kittens


Those photos double up a bit, there are only 5  
2 reserved, 1 staying with breeder and 1 boy and 1 girl left.


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Those photos double up a bit, there are only 5
> 2 reserved, 1 staying with breeder and 1 boy and 1 girl left.


That is disappointing, I would have a much better reaction if I turned up with 6!


----------



## gorgeous

Athur! Again!


We have a decorator in at the moment doing bits and pieces. Anyway Lily keeps nicking his sponges..but Arthur well keeps playing with his boot laces..almost tripping him up in the process.. And Arthur has just had an impromptu bath in the utility sink after getting his tail in the white paint...any one want a seal point kitty with white splodges?


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Athur! Again!
> 
> We have a decorator in at the moment doing bits and pieces. Anyway Lily keeps nicking his sponges..but Arthur well keeps playing with his boot laces..almost tripping him up in the process.. And Arthur has just had an impromptu bath in the utility sink after getting his tail in the white paint...any one want a seal point kitty with white splodges?


:lol: any photos to share with the group?


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Athur! Again!
> 
> We have a decorator in at the moment doing bits and pieces. Anyway Lily keeps nicking his sponges..but Arthur well keeps playing with his boot laces..almost tripping him up in the process.. And Arthur has just had an impromptu bath in the utility sink after getting his tail in the white paint...any one want a seal point kitty with white splodges?


I suppose I can grudgingly take him off your hands


----------



## MollyMilo

Yes, it's very hot today Milo but we must still snuggle a bit!


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Yes, it's very hot today Milo but we must still snuggle a bit!


I have Elsworth snuggled in between my legs, far too hot as he has to be touching me. Cute though.


----------



## lymorelynn

You wouldn't know it was hot here - the girls are spooning on their new cushion as usual :001_wub:
Photo taken a few days ago but the position hasn't changed much


----------



## oliviarussian

Have any of you ever had a Meezer that didn't snuggle? They all seem very tactile!


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> You wouldn't know it was hot here - the girls are spooning on their new cushion as usual :001_wub:
> Photo taken a few days ago but the position hasn't changed much
> View attachment 142269


I do love that cushion 

Millie moved as soon as I took that pic woke up realised she'd strayed too far from milo and is now joined at the hip again! They don't feel the heat, I'm dying


----------



## lymorelynn

I find they are very friendly and do love company of any type to cuddle up with  proof in these photos of some my past kittens in their new homes :001_wub:


----------



## gorgeous

I dont know what you mean by friendly..


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> I dont know what you mean by friendly..


Nope, can't see it 

I think Male siamese get Soppier and Soppier as the years go on. I just picked Milo up flipped him on his back smothered his belly in kisses and he just purred and purred with his head back!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Nope, can't see it
> 
> I think Male siamese get Soppier and Soppier as the years go on. I just picked Milo up flipped him on his back smothered his belly in kisses and he just purred and purred with his head back!


mmm I think you could be right. I do like the way you can hold them like a baby and carry them around lol...I can pick Arthur up..hold him under my arm...he does not move...i make a cup of tea then sit down and he snuggles..all the while purring!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> mmm I think you could be right. I do like the way you can hold them like a baby and carry them around lol...I can pick Arthur up..hold him under my arm...he does not move...i make a cup of tea then sit down and he snuggles..all the while purring!


Hope Jackson galaxy not reading our thread :lol:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Hope Jackson galaxy not reading our thread :lol:


Just had to google who he is


----------



## oggers86

Ok Elsworth is trying to kill me. He is really hyper so keeps running around growling and then launching himself on the bed to attack my feet. Not great with just a quilt cover for protection! 

If I do not post tomorrow his mission has been accomplished.


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Ok Elsworth is trying to kill me. He is really hyper so keeps running around growling and then launching himself on the bed to attack my feet. Not great with just a quilt cover for protection!
> 
> If I do not post tomorrow his mission has been accomplished.


He's not ready for bed just yet! Get out of it and play fetch until he begs for release


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> He's not ready for bed just yet! Get out of it and play fetch until he begs for release


That is why I have a husband


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> Ok Elsworth is trying to kill me. He is really hyper so keeps running around growling and then launching himself on the bed to attack my feet. Not great with just a quilt cover for protection!
> 
> If I do not post tomorrow his mission has been accomplished.


The poor little love! He is only a baby and wants to play...if he had a wee playmate...well you could sleep and he could go nuts!


----------



## charlieRabbit01

gorgeous said:


> The poor little love! He is only a baby and wants to play...if he had a wee playmate...well you could sleep and he could go nuts!


Does this really work? We're considering a little brother for Denzel but part of 2 wonders if it'll just be twice the trouble! :scared:


----------



## gorgeous

charlieRabbit01 said:


> Does this really work? We're considering a little brother for Denzel but part of 2 wonders if it'll just be twice the trouble! :scared:


Oh yes it does work..two is deinitely better than one! My two play sleep and eat together! They are so entertaining to watch....they do tend to knock over a lot of things when chasing each other or flies so I do have a fair few ornaments being put back together with superglue.

My advise would be to go and get another kitten.

pics are a must!


----------



## lymorelynn

I have to agree - Siamese in twos or even threes or fours :thumbsup:

I have one who's a little disturbed by the fantastic thunder storm we're having at the moment  I don't think she is going to settle down to go to bed yet


----------



## oggers86

5.15am and I am up playing with the Flying Frenzy. He decud
4.30 was a good time for me to be awake and started attacking my feet and banging on the bathroom mirror. He had done a poo on the spare bed so by the time I sorted that and fed him it was almost 5am, pointless trying to sleep for half an hour with him rattling around. 

Tonight I am making sure he gets played with before 9pm. I am considering getting blackout curtains as well.


----------



## oggers86

charlieRabbit01 said:


> Does this really work? We're considering a little brother for Denzel but part of 2 wonders if it'll just be twice the trouble! :scared:


Another kitten would be great for Elsworth but I can't have 4. He is ok on his own but if he had a friend I doubt I would be up so early to play with him! Would probably be awake though listening to the crashing around of 2 kittens!


----------



## charlieRabbit01

oggers86 said:


> Another kitten would be great for Elsworth but I can't have 4. He is ok on his own but if he had a friend I doubt I would be up so early to play with him! Would probably be awake though listening to the crashing around of 2 kittens!


I think you should borrow Denzel. He tells us when its bed time (around 11) he checks we're in bed, then has a drink, goes for some dinner and back to bed for a wash and sleep.

He rarely gets up in the night (even during last nights thunderstorm, he only woke, looked and me then curled up under my chin) and then he glares at me when my alarm goes off at 8:30am and eventually slinks out of bed for breakfast at 8:40.

If he can he'll stay in bed till gone 11am.


----------



## oggers86

Earlier I got him leaping around after the FF and got him to run up and down the stairs and jump on and off the bed playing fetch. Have now left him with hubs with instructions to play with him! He doesn't think playtime or the light levels make any difference which doesn't help!


----------



## gorgeous

I have heard of people taking their dogs out in their handbags but not their cats! Blissa wanted to try it out, well why not....I think I might need to invest in a bigger bag though!


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> I have to agree - Siamese in twos or even threes or fours :thumbsup:
> 
> I have one who's a little disturbed by the fantastic thunder storm we're having at the moment  I don't think she is going to settle down to go to bed yet


The other night when we had that storm, there was a crash of thunder and Millie ran to the window to have a better look! :confused1:


----------



## noushka05

gorgeous said:


> I have heard of people taking their dogs out in their handbags but not their cats! Blissa wanted to try it out, well why not....I think I might need to invest in a bigger bag though!


LOL bless her, shes all ready & waiting to go!

.


----------



## gorgeous

Our new addition!


----------



## oggers86

Poor Munckin has a poorly eye again, think its a flare up of his conjunctivitis. Got a vets appointment at lunchtime.


----------



## charlieRabbit01

oggers86 said:


> Poor Munckin has a poorly eye again, think its a flare up of his conjunctivitis. Got a vets appointment at lunchtime.


Hope it goes ok. Bless, I've had conjunctivitis and its not nice at all.

It is contagious in cats like humans?


----------



## oggers86

Little one has another infection :-( Vet says it could be viral if it keeps flaring up. 

He is absolutely fine in himself, eating fine and being a pest in the mornings.


----------



## charlieRabbit01

Is Denzel the first cat to be upset about losing his collar?

He knows its time for outside when his collar comes out of the drawer, on it goes and out the door/window. When its time to come in we call and in he comes collar off, fusses and treats.

Well today he went out and I went to check on him and he came running to me crying naked, we looked everywhere he was crying and looking constantly and now he's in he's restless.

Poor Denzel.


----------



## oggers86

charlieRabbit01 said:


> Is Denzel the first cat to be upset about losing his collar?
> 
> He knows its time for outside when his collar comes out of the drawer, on it goes and out the door/window. When its time to come in we call and in he comes collar off, fusses and treats.
> 
> Well today he went out and I went to check on him and he came running to me crying naked, we looked everywhere he was crying and looking constantly and now he's in he's restless.
> 
> Poor Denzel.


Poor Denzel


----------



## charlieRabbit01

He's still searching.


----------



## gorgeous

Bless Denzl. I bet you will be buying a new collar tomorrow!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aww Denzel bless his little chocolate socks! That's adorable Charlie


----------



## gorgeous

Such a cuddly kitty...:001_wub:


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Such a cuddly kitty...:001_wub:


How do him and Blissa compare in terms of personality?


----------



## charlieRabbit01

Yes off to buy a new collar and tag tomorrow. 

Managed to get him to rest now. Never seen him so upset about losing something.

If only he didn't have the memory of a fish.

He's a stickler for routine and he can get upset about it not being right.


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> How do him and Blissa compare in terms of personality?


That is a good question. They are both very friendly, playful and have brilliant natures. Arthur is naughtier and more of a fuss pot. 
Both are absolutely gorgeous and now I know why this thread is so long and full of love and admiration for these fabulous cats! I honestly dont think I will never not have a siamese in my life again!!

Are you still working on the hubby for another Oggers?


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> That is a good question. They are both very friendly, playful and have brilliant natures. Arthur is naughtier and more of a fuss pot.
> Both are absolutely gorgeous and now I know why this thread is so long and full of love and admiration for these fabulous cats! I honestly dont think I will never not have a siamese in my life again!!
> 
> Are you still working on the hubby for another Oggers?


Go for number 3! I think you should try one from the tabby variety next 

P sent me a photo of Arthur's sister Bella ( she kept) and Millie's sister foxy ( actually they are all everyone's sister with the same mum)
Bella is stunning!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Go for number 3! I think you should try one from the tabby variety next
> 
> P sent me a photo of Arthur's sister Bella ( she kept) and Millie's sister foxy ( actually they are all everyone's sister with the same mum)
> Bella is stunning!


As much as I would love to, we have reached our limit at the moment. Although I have kind of promised my youngest a kitty when she is six - 18 months time!

Anyway how is Harley and your seal girl?:thumbup:


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> That is a good question. They are both very friendly, playful and have brilliant natures. Arthur is naughtier and more of a fuss pot.
> Both are absolutely gorgeous and now I know why this thread is so long and full of love and admiration for these fabulous cats! I honestly dont think I will never not have a siamese in my life again!!
> 
> Are you still working on the hubby for another Oggers?


No he is adamant we are having no more which is fine providing he helps play with Elsworth. He is waking us up really early at the minute so we need to keep him up and active a lot later.

Plus the amount of money we have spent at the vets in the year is crazy. Another one might just prove to be financial suicide!

Bigger house, more money then I would.


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> As much as I would love to, we have reached our limit at the moment. Although I have kind of promised my youngest a kitty when she is six - 18 months time!
> 
> How exciting!!! I bet it's for her 5th
> 
> Anyway how is Harley and your seal girl?:thumbup
> 
> Not here yet  breeder has transport issues, I hope this week!
> 
> As for kittens, no one is seal  never mind, I still get to see them on Friday :thumbup:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> gorgeous said:
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I would love to, we have reached our limit at the moment. Although I have kind of promised my youngest a kitty when she is six - 18 months time!
> 
> How exciting!!! I bet it's for her 5th
> 
> Anyway how is Harley and your seal girl?:thumbup
> 
> Not here yet  breeder has transport issues, I hope this week!
> 
> As for kittens, no one is seal  never mind, I still get to see them on Friday :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh what a shame on both accounts, Harley and Seal kitty.
> 
> Lets hope transport issues get sorted so Harley comes home.
> 
> And lets hope you fall in love with one of these kittys on Friday!
Click to expand...


----------



## Mo1959

Haven't posted anything in ages although I do look in every so often.

Tia has had her mum extremely worried and heartbroken the last 8 days. All my own fault as I left a window a bit too wide when popping to the shops last Monday and she got out. She must have thought she was going back into her own house but went into my neighbour who didn't realise it was my cat and isn't really an animal lover. She got a fright when she saw her and chased her from room to room and then out the door so I'll never know how far she went.

After 8 days of fruitless searching, dropping leaflets, leaving out food, etc not even a sighting and I was starting to think the worst, but sitting at the computer this morning I suddenly heard a very loud and distinctive meowing and she was at the garage sniffing her bed and one of my worn sweatshirts I had put out. 

I couldn't stop shaking for ages. She talked to me and purred for about an hour, has had some fish for lunch and is now crashed out on my lap. She seems absolutely shattered...no doubt never slept due to being so scared.

So, to anyone in similar circumstances, don't give up hope. Sometimes there is a happy outcome. Windows are now never going to be open more than an inch and I think I will have to invest in a fan for the current hot spell.


----------



## lymorelynn

Mo1959 said:


> Haven't posted anything in ages although I do look in every so often.
> 
> Tia has had her mum extremely worried and heartbroken the last 8 days. All my own fault as I left a window a bit too wide when popping to the shops last Monday and she got out. She must have thought she was going back into her own house but went into my neighbour who didn't realise it was my cat and isn't really an animal lover. She got a fright when she saw her and chased her from room to room and then out the door so I'll never know how far she went.
> 
> After 8 days of fruitless searching, dropping leaflets, leaving out food, etc not even a sighting and I was starting to think the worst, but sitting at the computer this morning I suddenly heard a very loud and distinctive meowing and she was at the garage sniffing her bed and one of my worn sweatshirts I had put out.
> 
> I couldn't stop shaking for ages. She talked to me and purred for about an hour, has had some fish for lunch and is now crashed out on my lap. She seems absolutely shattered...no doubt never slept due to being so scared.
> 
> So, to anyone in similar circumstances, don't give up hope. Sometimes there is a happy outcome. Windows are now never going to be open more than an inch and I think I will have to invest in a fan for the current hot spell.


Oh my goodness Mo  How awful it must have been for you :crying: I am so glad that Tia is now home safe and sound. Sending hugs ((())), you must be in need of them


----------



## gorgeous

Took my curtains down, whilst doing some decorating. Arthur decided they would make a nice bed!


----------



## lymorelynn

gorgeous said:


> Took my curtains down, whilst doing some decorating. Arthur decided they would make a nice bed!


Why else would you have put them there


----------



## MollyMilo

Wow Mo!!! You must have been going crazy, I know I did when it was just 24hrs!!  hope you and Tia are ok after such an ordeal xxx


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> Why else would you have put them there


using them as a bed makes a change from climbing them I guess!:thumbsup:


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Took my curtains down, whilst doing some decorating. Arthur decided they would make a nice bed!


Adorable!!!


----------



## Mo1959

MollyMilo said:


> Wow Mo!!! You must have been going crazy, I know I did when it was just 24hrs!!  hope you and Tia are ok after such an ordeal xxx


Yes, was starting to fear the worst. Doesn,t help falling off my bike and breaking my collar bone badly a few weeks ago as I was restricted to searching on foot, although from what I researched they are invariably reasonably close to home. I've wasted £40 on a humane trap which is due to be delivered today and hopefully never be needed now!

Poor wee thing has been stuck to me like glue since she got home and starts purring if I even look at her.  Currently curled up on my lap at the moment.

It is an experience I never want to go through again.


----------



## MollyMilo

Mo1959 said:


> Yes, was starting to fear the worst. Doesn,t help falling off my bike and breaking my collar bone badly a few weeks ago as I was restricted to searching on foot, although from what I researched they are invariably reasonably close to home. I've wasted £40 on a humane trap which is due to be delivered today and hopefully never be needed now!
> 
> Poor wee thing has been stuck to me like glue since she got home and starts purring if I even look at her.  Currently curled up on my lap at the moment.
> 
> It is an experience I never want to go through again.


I just wonder where she was for 8 days!! The poor little thing. So sorry abou your accident too!  what a month!

When you can chance post a pic of the gorgeous adventurer xx


----------



## MollyMilo

Going to see kittens on Friday and the breeder think there might now be a seal but they could be blue! She's at a loss with these colours this time! Either way I'm happy to play with 5 week old kittens all day


----------



## oliviarussian

MollyMilo said:


> Going to see kittens on Friday and the breeder think there might now be a seal but they could be blue! She's at a loss with these colours this time! Either way I'm happy to play with 5 week old kittens all day


They are really making us all sweat aren't they!!!!


----------



## Mo1959

For MollyMilo this is the best I can do for the moment. As you can see, she is still up to nonsense. Lol

Hope this works. Not sure about links.


----------



## MollyMilo

Mo1959 said:


> For MollyMilo this is the best I can do for the moment. As you can see, she is still up to nonsense. Lol
> 
> Hope this works. Not sure about links.


I can't see it 

Cats and I enjoying opening ceremony!


----------



## gorgeous

Yay! There is a seal kitty for Mollymilo after all! sooo exciting!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Yay! There is a seal kitty for Mollymilo after all! sooo exciting!


Well I don't know yet, don't get your hopes up :lol:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Well I don't know yet, don't get your hopes up :lol:


Oh there is one. The breeder says so!

All we need now is a Harley introduction!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Oh there is one. The breeder says so!
> 
> All we need now is a Harley introduction!


The breeder is confused, siamese are very sneaky :sosp:

I think Lynn's chocolate Onsie (Dora) might have been a lilac for a couple of weeks


----------



## Lunabuma

Mo1959 said:


> Haven't posted anything in ages although I do look in every so often.
> 
> Tia has had her mum extremely worried and heartbroken the last 8 days. All my own fault as I left a window a bit too wide when popping to the shops last Monday and she got out. She must have thought she was going back into her own house but went into my neighbour who didn't realise it was my cat and isn't really an animal lover. She got a fright when she saw her and chased her from room to room and then out the door so I'll never know how far she went.
> 
> After 8 days of fruitless searching, dropping leaflets, leaving out food, etc not even a sighting and I was starting to think the worst, but sitting at the computer this morning I suddenly heard a very loud and distinctive meowing and she was at the garage sniffing her bed and one of my worn sweatshirts I had put out.
> 
> I couldn't stop shaking for ages. She talked to me and purred for about an hour, has had some fish for lunch and is now crashed out on my lap. She seems absolutely shattered...no doubt never slept due to being so scared.
> 
> So, to anyone in similar circumstances, don't give up hope. Sometimes there is a happy outcome. Windows are now never going to be open more than an inch and I think I will have to invest in a fan for the current hot spell.


Oh my Mo, what an ordeal for you to go through. The day my Emily was born, Ziggy disappeared over the cat proofing for a few days but not 8 days! It's the most awful feeling. She went off on a little adventure! Glad you and her are ok. Xxx


----------



## lostbear

These cats are amazing


----------



## lymorelynn

gorgeous said:


> Yay! There is a seal kitty for Mollymilo after all! sooo exciting!





MollyMilo said:


> The breeder is confused, siamese are very sneaky :sosp:
> 
> I think Lynn's chocolate Onsie (Dora) might have been a lilac for a couple of weeks


I do hope there is a seal baby for you MM but I quite agree that these Siamese are very tricksy  One of Gracie's sisters had the breeder and I confused too - her nose looked chocolate but her ears seemed more blue. I think she has settled on chocolate  And I did think Onesie Dora might be lilac to start with - they like to keep us on our toes 
Off to see baby Gracie on Wednesday next week - she is now eating well and using her litter tray :thumbup:


----------



## Lunabuma

lostbear said:


> These cats are amazing


They are for sure. Could we tempt you into Meezer/Ori ownership?


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> I do hope there is a seal baby for you MM but I quite agree that these Siamese are very tricksy  One of Gracie's sisters had the breeder and I confused too - her nose looked chocolate but her ears seemed more blue. I think she has settled on chocolate  And I did think Onesie Dora might be lilac to start with - they like to keep us on our toes
> Off to see baby Gracie on Wednesday next week - she is now eating well and using her litter tray :thumbup:


Haha yes They like to keep us on our toes from birth to the grave!

Oh clever girl baby Gracie!! Take lots of photos when you go Lynn, I bet you can't wait to see her again!


----------



## oggers86

Less than a month before we all move to our new house!!! I now have to convince hubs to help me with dosing them with Zylkene and to let me have 4 litter trays in the house.


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Less than a month before we all move to our new house!!! I now have to convince hubs to help me with dosing them with Zylkene and to let me have 4 litter trays in the house.


Yeah!! It's finally happening!!


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Yeah!! It's finally happening!!


I know! Hopefully going next week to measure up for the cat proofing.

I want to see how the girls get on with the cat proofed garden before letting them out but hubs is adamant they are going to be allowed out. I don't disagree that it is likely they will want to go out but I don't see why we can't see how it goes especially as they are not being given 24/7 access for a good while anyway...


----------



## gorgeous

Arthur is growing up to be a very good looking boy....:001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Just Off to play with 5 week old kittens all day


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Just Off to play with 5 week old kittens all day


Oh how lovely, cute and playful kittens...plenty of pics please! 

And do enjoy bonding with your seal girl!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Oh how lovely, cute and playful kittens...plenty of pics please!
> 
> And do enjoy bonding with your seal girl!


Colours are still very unclear, We think there are 2 seal tabbies and 1 choc tabby and 1 lilac tabby. I think the boy is a solid chocolate and adorable! I told the breeder to book him quickly!!!

The kittens were everywhere! Using the tray doing tiny little poops and wees  eating their food and then washing themselves!! So sweet :001_wub: :001_wub:

Photos


----------



## lymorelynn

Such beautiful babies MM :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## gorgeous

They are beautiful kittens MM. A seal point tabby woud be adorable!!....


----------



## moggiemum

aww they are cutestars MM , are you getting another kitten ????


----------



## oggers86

It is official, where I go Elsworth goes. The last few nights I have been going to bed early to watch films and try get a decent nights sleep leaving hubs downstairs to play with the cat. Instead Elsworth comes to snuggle with me 

I just left him downstairs awake in his hammock and came upstairs to test out his attachment. 2 seconds later I turn around and there is a cat who is now lounging on the bed with me. 

I feel quite smug, Elsworth is perfectly content with hubs when I am out but if I am home then I am his go to person.


----------



## charlieRabbit01

oggers86 said:


> It is official, where I go Elsworth goes. The last few nights I have been going to bed early to watch films and try get a decent nights sleep leaving hubs downstairs to play with the cat. Instead Elsworth comes to snuggle with me
> 
> I just left him downstairs awake in his hammock and came upstairs to test out his attachment. 2 seconds later I turn around and there is a cat who is now lounging on the bed with me.
> 
> I feel quite smug, Elsworth is perfectly content with hubs when I am out but if I am home then I am his go to person.


This sounds just like Denzel and me!


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> It is official, where I go Elsworth goes. The last few nights I have been going to bed early to watch films and try get a decent nights sleep leaving hubs downstairs to play with the cat. Instead Elsworth comes to snuggle with me
> 
> I just left him downstairs awake in his hammock and came upstairs to test out his attachment. 2 seconds later I turn around and there is a cat who is now lounging on the bed with me.
> 
> I feel quite smug, Elsworth is perfectly content with hubs when I am out but if I am home then I am his go to person.


Aww bless sounds like you have a wee Mummys boy there! :thumbup:


----------



## gorgeous

Little Arthur helping to spin the Twister Wheel!


----------



## Alisa25

Havent posted on here for ages but Im BACK! So are my little troubles!

Both are absolute joys and growing everyday it seems! Silas is completely recovered from his intestine operation - eating like a pigster again. 

Here are a few photos for those that missed us!  











Blue siamese feets! :lol:


----------



## lymorelynn

Those fabulous blue eyes :001_tt1::001_tt1: So glad that Silas is fully recovered now :thumbup: and look forward to seeing more of them both


----------



## gorgeous

Beautiful pictures of gorgeous kittys Alisa...:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## oggers86

They are looking very lovely Alisa, how old are they now?


----------



## Alisa25

lymorelynn said:


> Those fabulous blue eyes :001_tt1::001_tt1: So glad that Silas is fully recovered now :thumbup: and look forward to seeing more of them both


Thanks Lynn! Very excited for you and your new baby Gracie as well!  Ive been following the thread. 

Im sure I can put up more photos soon.


----------



## Alisa25

gorgeous said:


> Beautiful pictures of gorgeous kittys Alisa...:001_wub::001_wub:


Thanks! They are my gorgeous little babies. 

Loving the pics of Arthur btw! He is growing up into a beautiful young gentleman! Need more photos of Blissa though! I love the blue meezers!


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> They are looking very lovely Alisa, how old are they now?


Thanks Oggers! They are 10 months old now!  And im so in love with them! Just everything about them! I was reading your post about little Elsworth following you around - both of mine do that too! And whats weird - its me specifically not my other half. They will follow me everywhere - even if theyre asleep they will WAKE up and follow me upstairs if I suddenly go up there!  And they always cuddle up to me in bed - well Si tends to stretch and take up most of my side of the bed but whatever... :lol:

Hows little Elsworth and his sisters? I saw you were making progress?


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> Thanks Oggers! They are 10 months old now!  And im so in love with them! Just everything about them! I was reading your post about little Elsworth following you around - both of mine do that too! And whats weird - its me specifically not my other half. They will follow me everywhere - even if theyre asleep they will WAKE up and follow me upstairs if I suddenly go up there!  And they always cuddle up to me in bed - well Si tends to stretch and take up most of my side of the bed but whatever... :lol:
> 
> Hows little Elsworth and his sisters? I saw you were making progress?


They are so so. Elsa has pretty much resigned herself to the fact that he is staying and providing he stays within a respectful distance she pretends he isnt there.

Elise is a bit more challenging as she is more on the defensive, probably because he chases her more although he hasn't been as bad lately. She is not really spending much time at home but she does pop in daily.

We will be in the new house 3 weeks today so we shall see how things go. I have Pet Remedy and Zylkene at the ready and they will have more space.

Unless the new house suddenly changes things I can not see them ever being close. It is pretty obvious that the girls do not like other cats but just tolerate the others which is a shame but even Elise comes back so things are not that bad.


----------



## charlieRabbit01

Hope all goes well with the packing and moving oogers!


I'm on a count down this week. Denzel goes in for his FIV test at 9:30 on saturday, getting very nervous now.


----------



## oggers86

I think Elsworth might be going through a teething phase again. He has been a menace this morning attacking my feet and has just been gnawing at my knee. 

He has upset Elise this morning by blocking her access, we have 3 days of having to keep them indoors in this house which will be troublesome. I am going to have to shut them all in the same room whilst we get everything moved out and put on the van. Is there anything I can do to help them be less unsettled by this?


----------



## lymorelynn

Put them into their carriers on moving day. That way there is no risk of them fighting or of them being let out of the house accidentally. Clear the room before hand so there is no coming and going to disturb them. Hopefully they should just go to sleep.


----------



## oggers86

lymorelynn said:


> Put them into their carriers on moving day. That way there is no risk of them fighting or of them being let out of the house accidentally. Clear the room before hand so there is no coming and going to disturb them. Hopefully they should just go to sleep.


Ok that seems like a good plan. I can put them in carriers whilst we are loading stuff up and then give them all their own room whilst we are going backwards and forwards to the new house unpacking everything. We will just have to repeat the process when we come back for another load. We are only moving 15 minutes away so we are just hiring a van and doing it ourselves 

They will not be allowed in the kitchen in the new house for a while so that we can use the back door to get in and out without worrying about one of them escaping. It is hard enough making sure one doesn't escape, 3 would be too hard to try and battle at the door!


----------



## MollyMilo

How sweet Arthur is playing twister!! :001_wub: :001_wub: 

Alisa welcome back! Your two are growing into such beautiful young cats! 
So much for the sleeping at the bottom of your and oh bed :lol:


----------



## oggers86

Sleepy kitty. Sadly he has to have his eye drops soon so he will not be very happy.


----------



## charlieRabbit01

another sleepy kitty, stressing about the storm coming has tiered him out.


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Sleepy kitty. Sadly he has to have his eye drops soon so he will not be very happy.


Handsome boy! :001_wub: :001_wub:

I didn't realise Elsworth had another flareup


----------



## oggers86

olkvvvvvvvvvvv


MollyMilo said:


> Handsome boy! :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> I didn't realise Elsworth had another flareup


Yes it flared up last week, if it continues it might be viral. He doesn't seem to be suffering in any other way, no sneezing etc so hopefully it wont be permanent.

In other news him and Elsa we *practically* snuggling! Ok not quite but Elsa chose to sleep at the other side of the small cat tree when Elsworth was on the other side in his igloo. She is still a grumpy moo with him when he is too close or she is just generally in a bad mood but I am very pleased with this. She could have chosen to sleep in any other room or any other part of the room but she picked her new spot despite Elsworth being there.

Elise is proving a bit difficult, we only really see her once a day now and if she comes in it is only for a few mouthfuls of food before disappearing again. She is very much on the defensive towards Elsworth and is a bit skittish with Elsa as well. I have no idea where she goes, the last time she went walkabouts she had a personalised collar on with our phone numbers, plus we posted flyers through the doors. I would hope if she was at someones house they would ring me and say she was spending all her time at theirs. The only other option is that she isn't at a house at all, she is just spending her entire time outside somewhere living wild as such.

Hope the move doesn't stress her out too much as she will have to be indoors with the other 2 for a minimum of 2 weeks if not longer.


----------



## gorgeous

I do like having two, such beautiful cats. Kind of the same but oh so different..


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> I do like having two, such beautiful cats. Kind of the same but oh so different..


Both stunning!!! :001_tt1:


----------



## lymorelynn

Princess Grace :001_wub: Off to see her in the morning so more photos tomorrow :thumbup: This one was sent by her breeder and Gracie is the one asleep behind the first two


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> Princess Grace :001_wub: Off to see her in the morning so more photos tomorrow :thumbup: This one was sent by her breeder and Gracie is the one asleep behind the first two
> View attachment 143060


Oh my. What a trio of beauties....Gracie is stunning..lucky Lynn!:001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose

Ah, I'm so Meezer kitten broody! If Mum (and more importantly, Spooks) would allow it I would have a house full of them! Found myself looking at Siamese/Oriental photos for hours yesterday! 

I've decided I would love to own the following: seal tabby, blue and cinnamon Siamese. And a black, havana, tabby, tortie and fawn Oriental.

Oh, and a chocolate point balinese as well as a black smoke, a tabby and a red OLH :lol:


Best get saving up and invest in some earplugs!!


----------



## charlieRabbit01

Nor sure what I've done but Denzel usually has a daddy day once a week where he follows my boyfriend everywhere and is glued to his lap. Well the last 4 days have been daddy days, now I know what it feels like when the cats on the other lap! Lol


----------



## oggers86

charlieRabbit01 said:


> Nor sure what I've done but Denzel usually has a daddy day once a week where he follows my boyfriend everywhere and is glued to his lap. Well the last 4 days have been daddy days, now I know what it feels like when the cats on the other lap! Lol


Well that is no good. You need to get bribing Denzel asap!!!

Elsworth is being mad, we have been playing non stop for almost an hour now with the Flying Frenzy! Bed time at midnight, food time at ten to then hopefully he wont wake up until at 6am!


----------



## gorgeous

Snuggling with my girls!


----------



## gorgeous

Whoops. An upside down cuddle! Sorry folks have no idea how that happened!


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Princess Grace :001_wub: Off to see her in the morning so more photos tomorrow :thumbup: This one was sent by her breeder and Gracie is the one asleep behind the first two
> View attachment 143060


Aww Lynn I bet you are so looking forward to seeing baby Gracie again :001_wub: :001_wub: take lots of photos for us


----------



## charlieRabbit01

oggers86 said:


> Well that is no good. You need to get bribing Denzel asap!!!
> 
> Elsworth is being mad, we have been playing non stop for almost an hour now with the Flying Frenzy! Bed time at midnight, food time at ten to then hopefully he wont wake up until at 6am!


He's low on treats as the moment we only have dentibits, we have some dreamies but we've found they make him sick.

Then I'm carting him off to the vets on saturday!

My boyfriend is also of sick today so is getting extra cuddles!

I think I might need to get working on us having a second kitty!

Elsworth sounds so much like Denzel apart from the sleeping issue! My boy isn't an early riser and he tucks us into bed at 11/11:30 then comes to bed himself at 12.


----------



## charlieRabbit01

lymorelynn said:


> Princess Grace :001_wub: Off to see her in the morning so more photos tomorrow :thumbup: This one was sent by her breeder and Gracie is the one asleep behind the first two
> View attachment 143060


They are soo cute!


----------



## charlieRabbit01

Hopefully my post doesn't disappear too quickly but decided to ask in this thread as its meezer related.

Denzel is 1 years old, and between 10-12 months he happily ate 2 sachets of wet food and a small serving of dry is down 24/7. 

He was always a slow eater and often had food left from breakfast by the time it got to dinner. 

In the last month or so he's polished off a whole sachet within 1hr (great as its less smelly then!)but he's demanding more food, I've upped him to 3 sachets a day but he still asks for a fourth which at the moment I refuse to give him.

How should he be eating?

He's our first cat so its all new to us.


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> olkvvvvvvvvvvv
> 
> Yes it flared up last week, if it continues it might be viral. He doesn't seem to be suffering in any other way, no sneezing etc so hopefully it wont be permanent.
> 
> In other news him and Elsa we *practically* snuggling! Ok not quite but Elsa chose to sleep at the other side of the small cat tree when Elsworth was on the other side in his igloo. She is still a grumpy moo with him when he is too close or she is just generally in a bad mood but I am very pleased with this. She could have chosen to sleep in any other room or any other part of the room but she picked her new spot despite Elsworth being there.
> 
> Elise is proving a bit difficult, we only really see her once a day now and if she comes in it is only for a few mouthfuls of food before disappearing again. She is very much on the defensive towards Elsworth and is a bit skittish with Elsa as well. I have no idea where she goes, the last time she went walkabouts she had a personalised collar on with our phone numbers, plus we posted flyers through the doors. I would hope if she was at someones house they would ring me and say she was spending all her time at theirs. The only other option is that she isn't at a house at all, she is just spending her entire time outside somewhere living wild as such.
> 
> Hope the move doesn't stress her out too much as she will have to be indoors with the other 2 for a minimum of 2 weeks if not longer.


Oh poor baby!  Hopefully it resolves itself and he gets better! 

Good luck with your move! My OH and I did exactly the same as you a year ago - moved ourselves - hired and drove a van etc. All I can say - good luck.  Moving is one of the most stressful things as we found out...  Hopefully Elsworth and the girls can keep the peace for a few hours that theyre locked in together!


----------



## oggers86

charlieRabbit01 said:


> He's low on treats as the moment we only have dentibits, we have some dreamies but we've found they make him sick.
> 
> Then I'm carting him off to the vets on saturday!
> 
> My boyfriend is also of sick today so is getting extra cuddles!
> 
> I think I might need to get working on us having a second kitty!
> 
> Elsworth sounds so much like Denzel apart from the sleeping issue! My boy isn't an early riser and he tucks us into bed at 11/11:30 then comes to bed himself at 12.


5am this morning he woke up! I have tried everything to get him to lie in, swapped rooms to the one with darker curtains, shut the other bedroom door so the light doesn't get in, playing with him, feeding him and leaving food out overnight...doesn't work! When he was little he slept soundly between 10pm and 6am, he must be going through a phase as he is bouncing off the walls all day.


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> Oh poor baby!  Hopefully it resolves itself and he gets better!
> 
> Good luck with your move! My OH and I did exactly the same as you a year ago - moved ourselves - hired and drove a van etc. All I can say - good luck.  Moving is one of the most stressful things as we found out...  Hopefully Elsworth and the girls can keep the peace for a few hours that theyre locked in together!


I am starting the packing next week, I have 3 whole days to make a good start and then 5 days after that to finish it all. I happen to be off work just as we move in, could really do with it being slightly later but I booked time off months before we had dates.


----------



## Alisa25

charlieRabbit01 said:


> Hopefully my post doesn't disappear too quickly but decided to ask in this thread as its meezer related.
> 
> Denzel is 1 years old, and between 10-12 months he happily ate 2 sachets of wet food and a small serving of dry is down 24/7.
> 
> He was always a slow eater and often had food left from breakfast by the time it got to dinner.
> 
> In the last month or so he's polished off a whole sachet within 1hr (great as its less smelly then!)but he's demanding more food, I've upped him to 3 sachets a day but he still asks for a fourth which at the moment I refuse to give him.
> 
> How should he be eating?
> 
> He's our first cat so its all new to us.


I would give it to him because it might be a growth spurt? My two sometimes have this - they will demand and devour a tonne of food at one point or another. Then go back to normal..

Its hard to judge with dry being there 24/7, and Ive never fed dry so I cant really compare to mine, but my two eat more than that. I mean they can quite happily get through 800g a day. With the boy eating a bit more than the girl...

Yes I know... I own pigs not meezers. Getting through nearly a kilo of food a day.... Yet theyre both lean...  I think running up and down two flights of stairs everyday has something to do with it.... :001_tt2:


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> I would give it to him because it might be a growth spurt? My two sometimes have this - they will demand and devour a tonne of food at one point or another. Then go back to normal..
> 
> Its hard to judge with dry being there 24/7, and Ive never fed dry so I cant really compare to mine, but my two eat more than that. I mean they can quite happily get through 800g a day. With the boy eating a bit more than the girl...
> 
> Yes I know... I own pigs not meezers. Getting through nearly a kilo of food a day.... Yet theyre both lean...  I think running up and down two flights of stairs everyday has something to do with it.... :001_tt2:


I think Elsworth probably gets through 200-300g a day but he will be less active not having a sibling to chase and only one flight of stairs.

Charlie, what food do you give him?


----------



## charlieRabbit01

oggers86 said:


> 5am this morning he woke up! I have tried everything to get him to lie in, swapped rooms to the one with darker curtains, shut the other bedroom door so the light doesn't get in, playing with him, feeding him and leaving food out overnight...doesn't work! When he was little he slept soundly between 10pm and 6am, he must be going through a phase as he is bouncing off the walls all day.


Aww bless you. Maybe he's excited about the move.


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> I am starting the packing next week, I have 3 whole days to make a good start and then 5 days after that to finish it all. I happen to be off work just as we move in, could really do with it being slightly later but I booked time off months before we had dates.


Ah that sounds like a good plan!  Good luck with the packing!


----------



## oggers86

charlieRabbit01 said:


> Aww bless you. Maybe he's excited about the move.


He should be, he will be getting a cat proofed garden to play in asap!


----------



## charlieRabbit01

oggers86 said:


> I think Elsworth probably gets through 200-300g a day but he will be less active not having a sibling to chase and only one flight of stairs.
> 
> Charlie, what food do you give him?


At the moment he's on Sheba pouches (85gm) and he has about a handful of Waitrose Adult kibble down, but he only eats about half that in a day, unless I give him McDonald's (Go-cat) which he gets a small serving of as a treat.

He can be extremely fussy and one day will just go off the food I've stocked up on  so for now its Sheba.



Alisa25 said:


> I would give it to him because it might be a growth spurt? My two sometimes have this - they will demand and devour a tonne of food at one point or another. Then go back to normal..
> 
> Its hard to judge with dry being there 24/7, and Ive never fed dry so I cant really compare to mine, but my two eat more than that. I mean they can quite happily get through 800g a day. With the boy eating a bit more than the girl...
> 
> Yes I know... I own pigs not meezers. Getting through nearly a kilo of food a day.... Yet theyre both lean...  I think running up and down two flights of stairs everyday has something to do with it.... :001_tt2:


When he was on 2 a day he had what we called "fat days" where he demanded and received a third sachet. (mummy and daddy have these too where we eat everything we can find!)

He doesn't eat a lot of his dry unless its the McDonalds which he only gets as a bit of a treat.

Activity wise, if its dry he goes out for about 2-3 hours in the evening on a weekday and then if its dry for as long as he wants on a weekend but always in before dusk.

His food box recommends 2.5 sachet for a 4kg cat (I don't know how heavy he is).

He's got the vets on saturday so we're going to get him health checked and see what they think but I think its also useful to get fellow meezer owner opinions too.

As my boyfriend is at home today, I've had a text asking if I've fed him, which of course I have its the first thing I do when I get up, well he got fed at 8:30, and by 11 he was asking for more and had licked his bowl so clean my boyfriend genuinely thought I might not have fed him.

I'm nostly concerned about him becoming over weight, people have told me that neutered boys can get fat.


----------



## charlieRabbit01

oggers86 said:


> He should be, he will be getting a cat proofed garden to play in asap!


How exciting for him!


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> He should be, he will be getting a cat proofed garden to play in asap!


Oh wow! Lucky chap!  Now that should get him to be more active so hopefully he will stop attacking you and will have more lie-ins!


----------



## Alisa25

charlieRabbit01 said:


> At the moment he's on Sheba pouches (85gm) and he has about a handful of Waitrose Adult kibble down, but he only eats about half that in a day, unless I give him McDonald's (Go-cat) which he gets a small serving of as a treat.
> 
> He can be extremely fussy and one day will just go off the food I've stocked up on  so for now its Sheba.
> 
> When he was on 2 a day he had what we called "fat days" where he demanded and received a third sachet. (mummy and daddy have these too where we eat everything we can find!)
> 
> He doesn't eat a lot of his dry unless its the McDonalds which he only gets as a bit of a treat.
> 
> Activity wise, if its dry he goes out for about 2-3 hours in the evening on a weekday and then if its dry for as long as he wants on a weekend but always in before dusk.
> 
> His food box recommends 2.5 sachet for a 4kg cat (I don't know how heavy he is).
> 
> He's got the vets on saturday so we're going to get him health checked and see what they think but I think its also useful to get fellow meezer owner opinions too.
> 
> As my boyfriend is at home today, I've had a text asking if I've fed him, which of course I have its the first thing I do when I get up, well he got fed at 8:30, and by 11 he was asking for more and had licked his bowl so clean my boyfriend genuinely thought I might not have fed him.
> 
> I'm nostly concerned about him becoming over weight, people have told me that neutered boys can get fat.


Lol at the Mcdonalds analogy...


----------



## lymorelynn

As promised a couple of photos of Gracie :001_wub:


one of mum, Cassie

And just so my big girls don't feel left out 
Mai Tai

and MiMi


----------



## moggiemum

aww beautiful name for abeautiful princess xxx


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> As promised a couple of photos of Gracie :001_wub:
> 
> 
> one of mum, Cassie
> 
> And just so my big girls don't feel left out
> Mai Tai
> 
> and MiMi


Oh Gracie you are beautiful!! I want mum too  what a stunning lady cassie is! Is Mai Tai related to mum or dad?

Your blue ladies are gorgeous too! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

Mai Tai is related to Cassie (mum) - Cassie's mum is Mai Tai's aunty (mum's sister)
I also met Gracie's big sister, Jazz who is also a lilac point. Didn't get a good photo of her though as she kept wandering off. She was being a bit stroppy because Cassie had kittens and her own had left a few weeks ago  I met Xena who is hopefully expecting her first litter. She is Jazz's daughter and is a blue point.


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Mai Tai is related to Cassie (mum) - Cassie's mum is Mai Tai's aunty (mum's sister)
> I also met Gracie's big sister, Jazz who is also a lilac point. Didn't get a good photo of her though as she kept wandering off. She was being a bit stroppy because Cassie had kittens and her own had left a few weeks ago  I met Xena who is hopefully expecting her first litter. She is Jazz's daughter and is a blue point.


I thought my cats family tree was complicated with Arthur and Elsworth 
That's so wonderful that you can follow on from Mai Tai though.

Can't wait for you to bring baby Gracie home!!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I thought my cats family tree was complicated with Arthur and Elsworth
> That's so wonderful that you can follow on from Mai Tai though.
> 
> Can't wait for you to bring baby Gracie home!!


We should have a joint welcome party for Gracie and Rupert! Sooo much cuteness is soon to descend upon us! Cannot wait..


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> We should have a joint welcome party for Gracie and Rupert! Sooo much cuteness is soon to descend upon us! Cannot wait..


Very exciting times! I still not sure if Rupert is available gorgeous, he's a big strong boy even at 5 weeks!! and very nice like his dad. If I don't have him, I'll have one of his babies in the future 

Family tree: Milo's grandmother is Rupert's mum, Millie's great grandma is Ruperts mum, so baby Rupert is Milo's uncle and Millie's great uncle!

BUT also

Rupert and Millie and have same dad so they are 1/2 brother and sister 

Does anyone need a drink


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Very exciting times! I still not sure if Rupert is available gorgeous, he's a big strong boy even at 5 weeks!! and very nice like his dad. If I don't have him, I'll have one of his babies in the future
> 
> Family tree: Milo's grandmother is Rupert's mum, Millie's great grandma is Ruperts mum, so baby Rupert is Milo's uncle and Millie's great uncle!
> 
> BUT also
> 
> Rupert and Millie and have same dad so they are 1/2 brother and sister
> 
> Does anyone need a drink


Talk about keep it in the family!


----------



## MollyMilo

A kitkat, cup of tea and my cats snuggling on the bed 
Post night shifts bliss


----------



## oliviarussian

MollyMilo said:


> A kitkat, cup of tea and my cats snuggling on the bed
> Post night shifts bliss


LOVE that photo!!!!!


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> A kitkat, cup of tea and my cats snuggling on the bed
> Post night shifts bliss


Awwww Milo looks so big in this! What a handsome pair!

Can I be cheeky and ask for more? :001_tt1:


----------



## Alisa25

lymorelynn said:


> As promised a couple of photos of Gracie :001_wub:
> 
> 
> one of mum, Cassie
> 
> And just so my big girls don't feel left out
> Mai Tai
> 
> and MiMi


Oh Gracie is such a darling! And mum is such a beauty! :001_tt1:

But I absolutely adore your Blues Lynn. Wonderful girls.


----------



## oggers86

Why does Elsworth make himself soggy when he cleans? He puts far too much spit on himself! 


I have just been abandoned in favour of the cat tree.


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Awwww Milo looks so big in this! What a handsome pair!
> 
> Can I be cheeky and ask for more? :001_tt1:


Ok 
Now I don't know if I've posted these yet


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> Ok
> Now I don't know if I've posted these yet


:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

That last one = hilarious! Millies face!  

Thank you!


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:
> 
> That last one = hilarious! Millies face!
> 
> Thank you!


Your turn


----------



## charlieRabbit01

Denzel says "This is what happens if you get off the sofa!"


----------



## Alisa25

Here you go! 













And my personal favourite - When Si decided to become a designer - here he is modelling one of his new fashions....


----------



## lymorelynn

Alisa25 said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my personal favourite - When Si decided to become a designer - here he is modelling one of his new fashions....


:001_tt1::001_tt1: what more can I say


----------



## Alisa25

lymorelynn said:


> :001_tt1::001_tt1: what more can I say


Thanks Lynn! 

I really think theyre happy and healthy - I can see the happiness in them!  Its the best feeling ever.


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my personal favourite - When Si decided to become a designer - here he is modelling one of his new fashions....


Stunning pair! :001_tt1:

Oh Silas


----------



## oggers86

I want to cat nap all your cats, every single one is lovely


----------



## charlieRabbit01

oggers86 said:


> I want to cat nap all your cats, every single one is lovely


Would you like Denzel! The little monster is driving me mad today!

Is there a secret mute button that I don't know about?:crazy:


----------



## oggers86

charlieRabbit01 said:


> Would you like Denzel! The little monster is driving me mad today!
> 
> Is there a secret mute button that I don't know about?:crazy:


1 minute ago I would have said yes as this is what I could see. Now he has disappeared so I fear he may be looking for trouble...


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> Stunning pair! :001_tt1:
> 
> Oh Silas


Thanks... 

Mr Silas may give you a condescending look of 'Yes Im awesome... And?? GIVE ME MORE FOOD HOOOOMAAN!' 

Anyways - glad you enjoy him...


----------



## charlieRabbit01

Denzel's in for his FIV and health check tomorrow, starting to feel nervous again now.

Quite pleased he doesn't have to fast though not sure I could listen to the poor boy screaming for breakfast.


----------



## MollyMilo

charlieRabbit01 said:


> Denzel's in for his FIV and health check tomorrow, starting to feel nervous again now.
> 
> Quite pleased he doesn't have to fast though not sure I could listen to the poor boy screaming for breakfast.


Everything crossed for you and your little man tomorrow xx


----------



## oggers86

charlieRabbit01 said:


> Denzel's in for his FIV and health check tomorrow, starting to feel nervous again now.
> 
> Quite pleased he doesn't have to fast though not sure I could listen to the poor boy screaming for breakfast.


I hope it all goes well for you both! Whatever the outcome it will be ok!


----------



## charlieRabbit01

It was at the back of my mind really until i got his box down and dug out his papers etc this morning.

but...

Here he is practising his yoga pose.


----------



## oliviarussian

Anybody seen Aurelie and Bruno around lately?


----------



## oggers86

Elsworth pooed in his cube today and I suspect it was because we had shut him in one of the bedrooms with his tray in an effort to get an extra hours sleep. He wakes up at 5am and will start attacking our feet, banging on the bathroom mirror and generally being a pest so for the last couple of days we shut him in the other bedroom at 5am. Both yesterday and today he is completely quiet until my alarm goes off and then he starts yelling but it is time to get up then so we go downstairs and get his breakfast/have a play. 

I don't know how to get him to sleep later. I try playing with him, going to bed later, feeding him and leaving food out overnight, sleeping in a darker room with all of the upstairs doors shut to keep the light out..


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> Elsworth pooed in his cube today and I suspect it was because we had shut him in one of the bedrooms with his tray in an effort to get an extra hours sleep. He wakes up at 5am and will start attacking our feet, banging on the bathroom mirror and generally being a pest so for the last couple of days we shut him in the other bedroom at 5am. Both yesterday and today he is completely quiet until my alarm goes off and then he starts yelling but it is time to get up then so we go downstairs and get his breakfast/have a play.
> 
> I don't know how to get him to sleep later. I try playing with him, going to bed later, feeding him and leaving food out overnight, sleeping in a darker room with all of the upstairs doors shut to keep the light out..


Oh poor you! Well maybe its just a phase - like a baby phase lol. I dont really know what else you can do..

Mine used to do that - they would be up at 4.30am and run around like loonies. However now they rather run around like loonies just before bed, then come up to bed when we are asleep - and then Silas comes up to my face for special morning cuddles around 6am and cuddles up, then both properly get up when we do.


----------



## Alisa25

oliviarussian said:


> Anybody seen Aurelie and Bruno around lately?


No havent seen any posts for ages..


----------



## charlieRabbit01

Denzel's test came back negative! Very pleased.


----------



## lymorelynn

charlieRabbit01 said:


> Denzel's test came back negative! Very pleased.


That's excellent :thumbup: You must be very relieved


----------



## MollyMilo

charlieRabbit01 said:


> Denzel's test came back negative! Very pleased.


Excellent news!!


----------



## MollyMilo

I've rescheduled Milo's Dental for Tuesday  Molly's anniversary is on Friday  that was a bit silly wasn't it  I want next week over and done with please!


----------



## oggers86

charlieRabbit01 said:


> Denzel's test came back negative! Very pleased.


I thought of you when I saw there had been a new post. Glad he is negative, now you don't need to worry about adding a newbie


----------



## charlieRabbit01

Thanks every one.

Haha yep that's our of the way now. Just need to check my budget will stretch to another!


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> I've rescheduled Milo's Dental for Tuesday  Molly's anniversary is on Friday  that was a bit silly wasn't it  I want next week over and done with please!


Sending lots of hugs ((())) and purrs from the girls xx


----------



## gorgeous

I have not long returned from being away for a couple of days. Blissa and Arthur have been following me around, as soon as I sit down they are on my lap...they have given me a lovely welcome home. Who says that cats are not sociable?


----------



## Alisa25

Evie's tail goes like a bottlebrush when she is really enjoying cuddles.  Any other meezers that do this?


----------



## Alisa25

charlieRabbit01 said:


> Denzel's test came back negative! Very pleased.


Such good news! Must be a great relief for you!


----------



## Azriel391

charlieRabbit01 said:


> Denzel's test came back negative! Very pleased.


Excellent news and a huge relief for you all , so pleased xx


----------



## gorgeous

Some kids take a teddy to bed, mine take a meezer...


----------



## Alisa25

gorgeous said:


> Some kids take a teddy to bed, mine take a meezer...


Oh he is loving it! 'Hmm good good mini mortal - you carry me to bed now' :devil:


----------



## gorgeous

Alisa25 said:


> Oh he is loving it! 'Hmm good good mini mortal - you carry me to bed now' :devil:


And once he is taken to bed, he immediately settles down! Knows the routine


----------



## Alisa25

gorgeous said:


> And once he is taken to bed, he immediately settles down! Knows the routine


Awww what a good boy! What about Blissa? Havent heard any stories about her! Does she get take up? Or is she more independent?


----------



## gorgeous

Alisa25 said:


> Awww what a good boy! What about Blissa? Havent heard any stories about her! Does she get take up? Or is she more independent?


Oh yes. She gets taken up too, by a different kid..lol. The kids take it in turns who takes who.


----------



## gorgeous

Two very much loved meezers...


----------



## oggers86

2 very content kitties.

Sorry it is upside down again!


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> 2 very content kitties.
> 
> Sorry it is upside down again!


Gorgeous Oggers!!


----------



## charlieRabbit01

oggers86 said:


> 2 very content kitties.
> 
> Sorry it is upside down again!


he's so sweet.


----------



## charlieRabbit01

Another Yoga Pose.


----------



## MollyMilo

charlieRabbit01 said:


> Another Yoga Pose.


How comical!!


----------



## MollyMilo

Tomorrow is Milo's dental!  I'm worried sick. 

I told the breeder and she's invited me over for tea and cuddles with 6 week old kittens whilst we wait 

I wonder how Rupert is..


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Tomorrow is Milo's dental!  I'm worried sick.
> 
> I told the breeder and she's invited me over for tea and cuddles with 6 week old kittens whilst we wait
> 
> I wonder how Rupert is..


Oh poor Milo. He will be fine bless him.

You can tell him all about his new baby brother Rupert after his ordeal.

Rupert the meezer, everyone knows his name....in all of his games!


----------



## charlieRabbit01

Best wishes for Milo!


----------



## gorgeous

My kids have been in the playroom, Bissa and Arthur joined them..


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> My kids have been in the playroom, Bissa and Arthur joined them..


They like to be included in their human siblings antics


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> They like to be included in their human siblings antics


They have similar traits too, love to eat, be noisy and be naughty!


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> They have similar traits too, love to eat, be noisy and be naughty!


Never a boring moment in your house then!

Elise has decided she likes us again and is spending more time with us in the house. She has come in and is now spending some quality time with her person whilst Elsa snoozes on the spare bed and Elsworth snoozes in his hammock. Meanwhile I need to do the washing up


----------



## Alisa25

Just got back from the vets with Silas, did a thorough check and a urine test. So his increased drinking and a lot eating is nothing to do with his intestinal problems (phew!) and its not diabetes (THANK GOD). However the vet wants to monitor and do a blood test in a weeks time, as the urine is dilute and low gravity. :mellow: 

But he checked his teeth and apparently he has very mild gingivitis, but nothing that is in need of attention thank goodness. So I have now started BOTH on PlaqueOff and will be getting a toothpaste and brush. :001_rolleyes: 

THANKS MOLLYMILO FOR OPENING MY EYES TO THE TEETH PROBLEM!


----------



## gorgeous

I am going to go to London and collect my nieces to come and stay with us for a couple of days. They said they are really looking forward to meeting Blissa and Arthur!

I hope they like them.


----------



## gorgeous

I forgot little Arthur....


----------



## oggers86

Since when did cats like citrus? I have just had a massage with orange scented oil and Elsworth keeps trying to lick me!


----------



## charlieRabbit01

MollyMilo said:


> Tomorrow is Milo's dental!  I'm worried sick.
> 
> I told the breeder and she's invited me over for tea and cuddles with 6 week old kittens whilst we wait
> 
> I wonder how Rupert is..


How was Milo's dental?


----------



## charlieRabbit01

oggers86 said:


> Since when did cats like citrus? I have just had a massage with orange scented oil and Elsworth keeps trying to lick me!


You cant get Denzel near any kind of fruit or veg.

How strange.


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Two very much loved meezers...


Arthur is going to be a big strong young man and Blissa a little blue girl. Your two remind me of Solomon and Sheba! 

Rupert has big chunky paws, he's only 750g now but he too will be a big chunky boy. This is a good thing with two chocolate monkeys in the house!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Arthur is going to be a big strong young man and Blissa a little blue girl. Your two remind me of Solomon and Sheba!
> 
> Rupert has big chunky paws, he's only 750g now but he too will be a big chunky boy. This is a good thing with two chocolate monkeys in the house!


I absolutely love this post!!! Rupert is coming home!! Yay!!!!!!

Up to date pics will be nice.

oh and Arthur is already the size of Blissa at 5 months...flipping soppy already though! :biggrin5:


----------



## MollyMilo

charlieRabbit01 said:


> How was Milo's dental?


It went very well Charlie  they removed 7 teeth. That sounds a lot but most of those were the tiny teeth at the front. He's eaten well and seems just like normal Milo  I'm not at work until the weekend so plenty of time to spoil my boy rotten xx


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> I absolutely love this post!!! Rupert is coming home!! Yay!!!!!!
> 
> Up to date pics will be nice.
> 
> oh and Arthur is already the size of Blissa at 5 months...flipping soppy already though! :biggrin5:


I don't want to get attached. We all know that anything can happen. Lynn has has some tragic losses but yes. Next time I see him will be 1st vaccination time. I'm going with them 

Photos coming up


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I don't want to get attached. We all know that anything can happen. Lynn has has some tragic losses but yes. Next time I see him will be 1st vaccination time. I'm going with them
> 
> Photos coming up


Oh how sweet is that. Going with your baby to hold his little paw whilst he has his vaccination!:001_smile:


----------



## Jellypi3

Oo MollyMilo, I didn't realise you had decided to have Rupert  This is great news


----------



## oggers86

Yay you are having Rupert!!!!


----------



## charlieRabbit01

MollyMilo said:


> It went very well Charlie  they removed 7 teeth. That sounds a lot but most of those were the tiny teeth at the front. He's eaten well and seems just like normal Milo  I'm not at work until the weekend so plenty of time to spoil my boy rotten xx


Aww glad he's recovering well.

Excited for your new furbaby!


----------



## MollyMilo

I'm not getting attached but goodness this little boy has drawn me in :001_wub: :001_wub:

Video  Siamese kittens at play - YouTube

Photos


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I'm not getting attached but goodness this little boy has drawn me in :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> Video  Siamese kittens at play - YouTube
> 
> Photos


Absolutely fabulous pics and video!

I think you need to try a bit harder not to get attached...already calling him Rupert...and have a Rupert ticker!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Absolutely fabulous pics and video!
> 
> I think you need to try a bit harder not to get attached...already calling him Rupert...and have a Rupert ticker!


Breeder has been calling him Rupert  trust you to notice the ticker. 
Here is 1 more photo :001_wub:


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> I'm not getting attached but goodness this little boy has drawn me in :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> Video  Siamese kittens at play - YouTube
> 
> Photos


Oh MollyMilo they are all so adorable but Rupert...... :blush: :blush: :blush:

I love how the chocolates have this cute brown nose. Its like they dipped their nose in melted chocolate. :001_tongue:


----------



## lymorelynn

Someone has his little paws wrapped around your heart MM :001_wub: He really is a little sweetheart :yesnod:


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Oh MollyMilo they are all so adorable but Rupert...... :blush: :blush: :blush:
> 
> I love how the chocolates have this cute brown nose. Its like they dipped their nose in melted chocolate. :001_tongue:


If Rupert comes to join us, he will be my first ever solid boy! Alfie was stripey like Milo


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Someone has his little paws wrapped around your heart MM :001_wub: He really is a little sweetheart :yesnod:


He has Lynn 

How's baby Gracie? :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> If Rupert comes to join us, he will be my first ever solid boy! Alfie was stripey like Milo


Awww thats ANOTHER reason to get him! :biggrin5:

Oh god... Youre going to be having two chocolates in the house.. Imagine the trouble....


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Awww thats ANOTHER reason to get him! :biggrin5:
> 
> Oh god... Youre going to be having two chocolates in the house.. Imagine the trouble....


I know!!


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> I know!!


Brace yourself. It will be absolutely hilarious!  

I can just imagine them two running about like a gang causing havoc. :001_tongue:


----------



## gorgeous

This was my two five minutes ago....very peaceful and relaxed...now they are doing 60 mph zoomies,,,,


----------



## gorgeous

Little Arthur will be saying good bye to his pom poms tomorrow... He is also beng micro chipped whist under anaesthetic...sure he will be fine. He wont be happy not having any brekkie tomorrow though..he loves his grub!


----------



## charlieRabbit01

would my fellow meezer lovers help me choose a satchel colour:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/375108-cant-decide-colour-satchel.html


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Little Arthur will be saying good bye to his pom poms tomorrow... He is also beng micro chipped whist under anaesthetic...sure he will be fine. He wont be happy not having any brekkie tomorrow though..he loves his grub!


Awww little Arthur!!! They grow up so fast!
Good luck tomorrow little guy!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Awww little Arthur!!! They grow up so fast!
> Good luck tomorrow little guy!


Ha ha! He does have a good set of pom poms I have to say..and they are seal to colour co ordinate..


----------



## noushka05

Hope it all goes well for lil Arthur tomorrow x


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Ha ha! He does have a good set of pom poms I have to say..and they are seal to colour co ordinate..


Milo has purple ones


----------



## gorgeous

noushka05 said:


> Hope it all goes well for lil Arthur tomorrow x


Thank you Noushka. x


----------



## charlieRabbit01

gorgeous said:


> Little Arthur will be saying good bye to his pom poms tomorrow... He is also beng micro chipped whist under anaesthetic...sure he will be fine. He wont be happy not having any brekkie tomorrow though..he loves his grub!


Aww bless hope it goes well!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Milo has purple ones


And Rupert has choccie ones..


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> And Rupert has choccie ones..


Haha yes!!!


----------



## gorgeous

charlieRabbit01 said:


> Aww bless hope it goes well!


Thank you. He is snuggled on my lap at the mo, totally oblivious to his day tomorrow...


----------



## charlieRabbit01

Just been to check on Denzel as he had been extremely quiet for the last hour which was nice as it meant I got to watch the final episode of The Killing in peace!

So I checked the other room where my boyfriend was and he wasn't there, turned around and he came out of the bedroom screaming, and tring to get me to follow, so we went into the bedroom and he showed me that I'd left the window open!

Bless my little boy, he must have been keep watch as he was quite distressed about the window being open, he's been doing crazy race circuits round the flat since I closed it.

He's not allowed out of the front because of the road, and I could tell he hadn't been out because the plants weren't squashed, such a good boy!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Thank you. He is snuggled on my lap at the mo, totally oblivious to his day tomorrow...


I think that's the best way to be!!


----------



## MollyMilo

charlieRabbit01 said:


> Just been to check on Denzel as he had been extremely quiet for the last hour which was nice as it meant I got to watch the final episode of The Killing in peace!
> 
> So I checked the other room where my boyfriend was and he wasn't there, turned around and he came out of the bedroom screaming, and tring to get me to follow, so we went into the bedroom and he showed me that I'd left the window open!
> 
> Bless my little boy, he must have been keep watch as he was quite distressed about the window being open, he's been doing crazy race circuits round the flat since I closed it.
> 
> He's not allowed out of the front because of the road, and I could tell he hadn't been out because the plants weren't squashed, such a good boy!


A quiet meezer means trouble  but clever boy denzel! :thumbup1:


----------



## JordanRose

Oh, Rupert is just lovely, MM!! :001_tt1:


----------



## charlieRabbit01

MollyMilo said:


> A quiet meezer means trouble  but clever boy denzel! :thumbup1:


doesn't it just! I'm so lucky he didnt go out, it was dark outside and he's never been out the front, he knows he's not allowed. if the front door is open I've taught him to wait inside.

Luckily curiosity didnt get the better of him.


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Oh, Rupert is just lovely, MM!! :001_tt1:


Thanks Jordan!! He's pulled me in 

7 weeks today


----------



## MollyMilo

It's been a year Molly, I can't quite believe it my baby girl. You left such a gaping hole in my life that I needed more and more choccie babies! !! Your niece Millie and your baby uncle Rupert are a part of you and you live on and on..

Sleep tight beautiful, mummy loves you xx 

Molly dec 17 2011 - august 8 2013


----------



## oliviarussian

MollyMilo said:


> Thanks Jordan!! He's pulled me in
> 
> 7 weeks today


Does that mean you've made a decision?



MollyMilo said:


> It's been a year Molly, I can't quite believe it my baby girl. You left such a gaping hole in my life that I needed more and more choccie babies! !! Your niece Millie and your baby uncle Rupert are a part of you and you live on and on..
> 
> Sleep tight beautiful, mummy loves you xx
> 
> Molly dec 17 2011 - august 8 2013


Beautiful Molly, very much missed xx


----------



## MollyMilo

I'm not getting attached OR but it looks like Rupert might be joining us all in September if my breeder doesn't keep him. He's the only boy in the litter and her link to her much wanted chocolate female.


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Little Arthur will be saying good bye to his pom poms tomorrow... He is also beng micro chipped whist under anaesthetic...sure he will be fine. He wont be happy not having any brekkie tomorrow though..he loves his grub!


How's little Arthur? Update us gorgeous ASAP xx


----------



## Alisa25

Awww hope little Arthur's Pompomectomy went well!  

MollyMilo - Molly was such a gorgeous cat.  Hugs!!!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> It's been a year Molly, I can't quite believe it my baby girl. You left such a gaping hole in my life that I needed more and more choccie babies! !! Your niece Millie and your baby uncle Rupert are a part of you and you live on and on..
> 
> Sleep tight beautiful, mummy loves you xx
> 
> Molly dec 17 2011 - august 8 2013


Don't want to 'like' but this such a beautiful post  Sleep tight beloved Molly and chase the butterflies at the Rainbow Bridge.
((())) for you today MM and I hope Milo and Millie are helping to ease the pain xx


----------



## gorgeous

Molly Milo. Thank you so much for thinking of Arthur when today you must have so much on your mind, remembering your beautiful Molly. I will light a candle for her tonight because even though I have never met her she has led me through you to our little Arthur.

Anyway little Arthur. What a star. When we arrived the vets was very busy. Arthur was the only cat amongst many dogs, some huge (Great Dane huge!) and some tiny puppies (fell in love wth this very cute scruffy puppy!). Arthur was not phased by any of the noisy doglets, he happily let some young children fuss him!

When we was called in Arthur was very good whilst the vet weighed him and did not flinch when his plums were felt by the rather handsome Vet! 

I left the vets anxious but knew he would be okay.

To take our minds off little Arthur I took the children and twin nieces to see Pudsy the Movie! And guess what, there was a gorgeous seal point siamese in the movie! Andwhen the siamese came on screen all 5 kids shouted Arthur!

Once the film was finished I checked my phone to find out that the vets had left a message to say all was good with Arthur and we could collect him from 12.30pm onwards!

At 12.29 we were there! As soon as Arthur saw us he gave the loudest miaow!

When home Arthur has been Arthur. Absolutely no side effects at all. He has had sone food, he was starving! Now he is mooching around!

So all iis well. My little boy has been very brave and we are very proud of him!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Molly Milo. Thank you so much for thinking of Arthur when today you must have so much on your mind, remembering your beautiful Molly. I will light a candle for her tonight because even though I have never met her she has led me through you to our little Arthur.
> 
> Anyway little Arthur. What a star. When we arrived the vets was very busy. Arthur was the only cat amongst many dogs, some huge (Great Dane huge!) and some tiny puppies (fell in love wth this very cute scruffy puppy!). Arthur was not phased by any of the noisy doglets, he happily let some young children fuss him!
> 
> When we was called in Arthur was very good whilst the vet weighed him and did not flinch when his plums were felt by the rather handsome Vet!
> 
> I left the vets anxious but knew he would be okay.
> 
> To take our minds off little Arthur I took the children and twin nieces to see Pudsy the Movie! And guess what, there was a gorgeous seal point siamese in the movie! Andwhen the siamese came on screen all 5 kids shouted Arthur!
> 
> Once the film was finished I checked my phone to find out that the vets had left a message to say all was good with Arthur and we could collect him from 12.30pm onwards!
> 
> At 12.29 we were there! As soon as Arthur saw us he gave the loudest miaow!
> 
> When home Arthur has been Arthur. Absolutely no side effects at all. He has had sone food, he was starving! Now he is mooching around!
> 
> So all iis well. My little boy has been very brave and we are very proud of him!


Aww bless you gorgeous, I'm so glad Arthur is with you xx

Such a brave boy, doing so well today! :thumbsup:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Aww bless you gorgeous, I'm so glad Arthur is with you xx
> 
> Such a brave boy, doing so well today! :thumbsup:


He has not stopped since being home, charging about like a loon!

Have you got a date for Ruperts home bringing?

Oh and how about Harley, what is happenng with this little one?


----------



## noushka05

I'm so glad to hear all went well with young Arthur's de-pompoming and hes home and doing well:thumbsup:


.


----------



## gorgeous

noushka05 said:


> I'm so glad to hear all went well with young Arthur's de-pompoming and hes home and doing well:thumbsup:
> 
> .


Thank you Noushka. Arthur is acting as nothing has happened! Very energetic and scoffing his face!


----------



## oggers86

Elsworth is back from his holiday at the cattery. He had a nice time but is very happy to be back. He has played with his new FF attachment but I had to put a stop to it after he started panting. Despite what he thinks he is having a breather. He is going round the house shouting at everything, Elsa is bewildered by his behaviour and has taken herself off to the safety of the windowsill. 

God knows what our neighbours think as all windows are open!


----------



## JordanRose

My heart rate is just about going back to normal- Spooks escaped before!! :yikes:

I was cleaning the bunnies out and, as usual, he was moseying round the yard but when I checked to see where he was- he wasn't in sight. I was calling and there was no response, then I went around the house a few times, calling and shaking the Thrive. Nothing.

Went to look for him and found him on the wall 5 houses down. He was talking to me but when I went towards him he panicked and scarpered. In the end, I managed to lure him back with some Applaws but he didn't make it easy!! :devil:

Bloomin' cat. He's now alternating between purring on my knee and walking round telling me about what he saw. I think he was talking to his neighbours in the cattery last weekend and got some ideas :hand:


----------



## Alisa25

gorgeous said:


> Thank you Noushka. Arthur is acting as nothing has happened! Very energetic and scoffing his face!


Aww so glad little Arthur is ok!


----------



## Alisa25

JordanRose said:


> My heart rate is just about going back to normal- Spooks escaped before!! :yikes:
> 
> I was cleaning the bunnies out and, as usual, he was moseying round the yard but when I checked to see where he was- he wasn't in sight. I was calling and there was no response, then I went around the house a few times, calling and shaking the Thrive. Nothing.
> 
> Went to look for him and found him on the wall 5 houses down. He was talking to me but when I went towards him he panicked and scarpered. In the end, I managed to lure him back with some Applaws but he didn't make it easy!! :devil:
> 
> Bloomin' cat. He's now alternating between purring on my knee and walking round telling me about what he saw. I think he was talking to his neighbours in the cattery last weekend and got some ideas :hand:


Oh my goodness Jordan! I can imagine what you were feeling!   
What a naughty boy! :devil:


----------



## oggers86

Glad he is back in one piece, hope you have calmed down now JR! These cats are going to be the death of us all!!


----------



## charlieRabbit01

Glad to hear Arthur is doing well.

Denzel was sad for a few days after and mopped around the flat, the cone of shame lived up to it's name!

Glad you find Spook's safe and sound.

We have drama again here. Denzel has lost his collar again and is to afraid to go out of the gate because a child (walking with his parents) kicked stones at him! Luckily none of them hit him but it's given the poor boy a fright.


----------



## curlywurlydee

wow, so much happening in the meezer thread, ive just spent the last 20 minutes catching up on all the meezer news!!

Im loving all the gorgeous photos, Ellsworth your markings are amazing, he is a lovely tabby boy, and Arthur is so handsome. Spooks as ever is so regal, and very naughty for running away from mummy like that. My 2 have escaped into the back garden a few times, we found them just casually sunning themselves on the table!!

Denzel looked so please with his birthday Tank, such Fun!!

Princess Gracie is an absolute beauty, and her name suits her down to the ground, i will look forward to seeing pics of her as she grows.

Cant wait to see some more pics of the new kid on the block, Rupert 

My 2 boys have got a strong bromance  they are always together and get upto lots of mischief together. Herbie has grown so much since we got him, i think he will be bigger than Draco. 
Bella is still the lady of the house, and likes to tell them off if they get too boisterous near her. Since we have had Draco we have only heard him growl once, he is so friendly and loving. Herbie will growl if its chicken legs or wings for dinner, he gets very possessive over his food, and poor Draco backs away.

Here are a few pics of them;








[/url]Herbie by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]Sleepy boys by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]The line up by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]Draco by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> My heart rate is just about going back to normal- Spooks escaped before!! :yikes:
> 
> I was cleaning the bunnies out and, as usual, he was moseying round the yard but when I checked to see where he was- he wasn't in sight. I was calling and there was no response, then I went around the house a few times, calling and shaking the Thrive. Nothing.
> 
> Went to look for him and found him on the wall 5 houses down. He was talking to me but when I went towards him he panicked and scarpered. In the end, I managed to lure him back with some Applaws but he didn't make it easy!! :devil:
> 
> Bloomin' cat. He's now alternating between purring on my knee and walking round telling me about what he saw. I think he was talking to his neighbours in the cattery last weekend and got some ideas :hand:


Eeeek!!! What a cheeky young man!! 
What happened to your separation anxiety spooks?? 

So glad he's back and all is resumed

No more adventures meezer thread cats please!


----------



## MollyMilo

curlywurlydee said:


> wow, so much happening in the meezer thread, ive just spent the last 20 minutes catching up on all the meezer news!!
> 
> Im loving all the gorgeous photos, Ellsworth your markings are amazing, he is a lovely tabby boy, and Arthur is so handsome. Spooks as ever is so regal, and very naughty for running away from mummy like that. My 2 have escaped into the back garden a few times, we found them just casually sunning themselves on the table!!
> 
> Denzel looked so please with his birthday Tank, such Fun!!
> 
> Princess Gracie is an absolute beauty, and her name suits her down to the ground, i will look forward to seeing pics of her as she grows.
> 
> Cant wait to see some more pics of the new kid on the block, Rupert
> 
> My 2 boys have got a strong bromance  they are always together and get upto lots of mischief together. Herbie has grown so much since we got him, i think he will be bigger than Draco.
> Bella is still the lady of the house, and likes to tell them off if they get too boisterous near her. Since we have had Draco we have only heard him growl once, he is so friendly and loving. Herbie will growl if its chicken legs or wings for dinner, he gets very possessive over his food, and poor Draco backs away.
> 
> Here are a few pics of them;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Herbie by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]Sleepy boys by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]The line up by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]Draco by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]


Hi curly!! 
Your trio is looking amazing, love love love that photo of the line up! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## curlywurlydee

Thanks Molly, the line up pic is one of my favs too, my son was making odd noises in the living room, which is why they are all looking in the same direction :lol:


----------



## Aurelie

Hello guys - long time no speak . I hope you and your meezers are all well, I am going to try and catch up on everything I have missed but it's been a while and reading through might take some time - I definately need to see why MollyMilo's sig has got THREE tickers!!

Please feel free to help and out and introduce any new arrivals/share any big news!

In the meantime here are a couple of recent pics of my two 
xx


----------



## oliviarussian

Aurelie said:


> Hello guys - long time no speak . I hope you and your meezers are all well, I am going to try and catch up on everything I have missed but it's been a while and reading through might take some time - I definately need to see why MollyMilo's sig has got THREE tickers!!
> 
> Please feel free to help and out and introduce any new arrivals/share any big news!
> 
> In the meantime here are a couple of recent pics of my two
> xx


Hello stranger, you've been missed, lovely to see your 2 looking so well... as I'm not officially part of the Meezer owners club (just a honorary fan) I will let the others catch you up with the news x


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Hello guys - long time no speak . I hope you and your meezers are all well, I am going to try and catch up on everything I have missed but it's been a while and reading through might take some time - I definately need to see why MollyMilo's sig has got THREE tickers!!
> 
> Please feel free to help and out and introduce any new arrivals/share any big news!
> 
> In the meantime here are a couple of recent pics of my two
> xx


Hi Aurelie!!!
So fantastic to see you again and see photos of your gorgeous two. Nancy and what can I say about Bruno!!! :001_wub: such amazing chocolate silky points!! Stunning!! Has he been back to the show ring?

Lots of lovely new members lately Have you met Arthur? Millie's 1/2 brother and Elseworth Millie's nephew! One big happy family here :lol:

Yes I may be getting a little choc boy end of next month.watch this space but I'm not getting attached!! 

Is Bruno still a silent boy and nancy the chatterbox oh and how's Betty? xx


----------



## Aurelie

oliviarussian said:


> Hello stranger, you've been missed, lovely to see your 2 looking so well... as I'm not officially part of the Meezer owners club (just a honorary fan) I will let the others catch you up with the news x


Thanks, hope all is well with your two? I like the close up pic of Rosso's nose in the other pic x


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Hi Aurelie!!!
> So fantastic to see you again and see photos of your gorgeous two. Nancy and what can I say about Bruno!!! :001_wub: such amazing chocolate silky points!! Stunning!! Has he been back to the show ring?
> 
> Lots of lovely new members lately Have you met Arthur? Millie's 1/2 brother and Elseworth Millie's nephew! One big happy family here :lol:
> 
> Yes I may be getting a little choc boy end of next month.watch this space but I'm not getting attached!!
> 
> Is Bruno still a silent boy and nancy the chatterbox oh and how's Betty? xx


Oooh another boy!! That is really exciting, I love the name you have chosen :001_tt1: I have started reading the thread but have had to begin about 50 pages back - so it might take me a while!

Bruno is still a quiet little soul - he chirrups and makes tiny little 'waahs' but Nancy stamps around bawling and yelling at the top of her voice, so I should imagine he doesn't see the point in competing! I am not showing him at the moment, he is still under a specialist for his congenital cataracts and he does seem to have a mild recurrent respiratory issue which has has always had, but I feel that he is perhaps not a completely healthy example of the breed and maybe it would be wrong to continue to show - I'm not sure, maybe I'm overthinking it.

Betty and Bruno are still playmates and play tag up and down the garden, watching Bruno tear after Betty is hilarious. (I decided to let mine have outside access again). Nancy is still a proper mummy's girl and steers clear - and Betty will only get to about two feet away before thinking better of it, Nancy is clearly the head of the household!

How are your two?


----------



## charlieRabbit01

Aurelie - your 2 are gorgeous.

My boyfriends mum cam round yesterday and helped me with the garden much to Denzel's horror, he was not happy about us pulling up the weeds etc.

But here he is have a nose in her car.


----------



## oggers86

charlieRabbit01 said:


> Aurelie - your 2 are gorgeous.
> 
> My boyfriends mum cam round yesterday and helped me with the garden much to Denzel's horror, he was not happy about us pulling up the weeds etc.
> 
> But here he is have a nose in her car.


They always have to be involved. God help us if we shut a door, the whole world knows how unhappy that makes him.

Early morning wake up call again, how do I make him entertain himself when he wakes up at some stupid time?!


----------



## charlieRabbit01

oggers86 said:


> They always have to be involved. God help us if we shut a door, the whole world knows how unhappy that makes him.
> 
> Early morning wake up call again, how do I make him entertain himself when he wakes up at some stupid time?!


Tell me about it! Its almost like they are sat the other side saying "erm excuse me do you realise you've shut me out?"

I have to say finding "personal time " has been a little difficult since we got Denzel.


----------



## oggers86

charlieRabbit01 said:


> Tell me about it! Its almost like they are sat the other side saying "erm excuse me do you realise you've shut me out?"
> 
> I have to say finding "personal time " has been a little difficult since we got Denzel.


Haha I forgot about that. It is a little off putting having them around.

They make very effective contraception though, despite wanting a baby the experience of being woken up early by the cat is making me want to cry and forgo the whole thing! I struggle with too little sleep, I get very grumpy.


----------



## charlieRabbit01

oggers86 said:


> Haha I forgot about that. It is a little off putting having them around.
> 
> They make very effective contraception though, despite wanting a baby the experience of being woken up early by the cat is making me want to cry and forgo the whole thing! I struggle with too little sleep, I get very grumpy.


haha they do in deed, what is with animals either screaming outside the door or staring you in the eye!

I'm exactly the same if I don't get 8 hours I'm miserable as sin.

I don't have children but I cant decide if children would be easier? Eventually they do grow up, entertain themselves and move out!


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Oooh another boy!! That is really exciting, I love the name you have chosen :001_tt1: I have started reading the thread but have had to begin about 50 pages back - so it might take me a while!
> 
> Bruno is still a quiet little soul - he chirrups and makes tiny little 'waahs' but Nancy stamps around bawling and yelling at the top of her voice, so I should imagine he doesn't see the point in competing! I am not showing him at the moment, he is still under a specialist for his congenital cataracts and he does seem to have a mild recurrent respiratory issue which has has always had, but I feel that he is perhaps not a completely healthy example of the breed and maybe it would be wrong to continue to show - I'm not sure, maybe I'm overthinking it.
> 
> Betty and Bruno are still playmates and play tag up and down the garden, watching Bruno tear after Betty is hilarious. (I decided to let mine have outside access again). Nancy is still a proper mummy's girl and steers clear - and Betty will only get to about two feet away before thinking better of it, Nancy is clearly the head of the household!
> 
> How are your two?


You should show Bruno!! :001_tt1: he looks very well!!

I love how Nancy is boss cat  all three sound fabulous!

Getting a boy as Millie is a mummy's girl and boss cat too  I watched him and his sisters come into the world ( you'll read about that soon!!) He's the only boy, the only solid and the only chocolate. Molly was also the only chocolate in a litter of tabbies. I feel drawn to him. I picked him up when he was about 3 weeks old and I just melted, then on my last visit it was when they were 6 weeks. Well did you see that video! :001_wub: :001_wub:

I'm not getting attached though  he is very nice and the breeder fancies him too. We will have to wait and see 

Millie and Milo are great!! They are both still very attached at the hip. Snuggle and panic if one is not in sight.

Milo has gingivitis so last week had some teeth out. He came through fine and we went back for a checkup this am He weighs 4.6! Vet said better cut down on his food, I was too embarrassed to say that he eats Millie's kitten Felix and even more embarrassed that fussy madam isnt even a kitten anymore!! :

Here is Milo posing nicely for the camera this morning, I'll try and get on of Millie too!


----------



## MollyMilo

Rupert and his sisters have lost weight over the weekend and on antibiotics  Rupert went from 810g to 640  everything crossed for him :crying:


----------



## lymorelynn

Hugs MM ((())) Sending lots of positive thoughts for baby Rupert and his siblings


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Hugs MM ((())) Sending lots of positive thoughts for baby Rupert and his siblings


Thank you Lynn xx

Just heard that my hedgehog was still very unwell, septic and was pts.

I don't like august!!! :crying:


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Thank you Lynn xx
> 
> Just heard that my hedgehog was still very unwell, septic and was pts.
> 
> I don't like august!!! :crying:


Sorry about your hedgie 

Really hope Rupert will be ok!!


----------



## JordanRose

Wow, Bruno is huge compared to the teeny boy I met back in November!! 

He's looking fab! :001_tt1: (And Nancy too, of course!)


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> Rupert and his sisters have lost weight over the weekend and on antibiotics  Rupert went from 810g to 640  everything crossed for him :crying:


Fingers crossed they are OK MM xx


----------



## oliviarussian

MollyMilo said:


> Rupert and his sisters have lost weight over the weekend and on antibiotics  Rupert went from 810g to 640  everything crossed for him :crying:





MollyMilo said:


> Thank you Lynn xx
> 
> Just heard that my hedgehog was still very unwell, septic and was pts.
> 
> I don't like august!!! :crying:


Oh MM, sorry to hear about your little hog and that Rupert is poorly, everything crossed he picks up soon x


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Rupert and his sisters have lost weight over the weekend and on antibiotics  Rupert went from 810g to 640  everything crossed for him :crying:


Oh no! So sorry to hear this, MM. Fingers crossed that they regain weight and are fighting fit again soon xx


----------



## oliviarussian

JordanRose said:


> Wow, Bruno is huge compared to the teeny boy I met back in November!!
> 
> He's looking fab! :001_tt1: (And Nancy too, of course!)


I was thinking exactly the same!


----------



## MollyMilo

Hello meezer thread! I'm feeling a bit better today :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Hello meezer thread! I'm feeling a bit better today :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


If that's a new photo I'm pleased to see that Rupert is looking good :thumbup1:
No new piccies of Gracie I'm afraid - my friend is terrible at sending them but she does work most days so I'll let her off  She and I are going to the 3 Counties Show on Saturday - not showing but just to have a look round and chat.


----------



## oliviarussian

MollyMilo said:


> Hello meezer thread! I'm feeling a bit better today :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


Glad to hear you're feeling better Rupert.... You have to grow up to be a big, strong, confident boy cos you have a fabulous adventure ahead of you full of love, mischief and fun!


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> If that's a new photo I'm pleased to see that Rupert is looking good :thumbup1:
> No new piccies of Gracie I'm afraid - my friend is terrible at sending them but she does work most days so I'll let her off  She and I are going to the 3 Counties Show on Saturday - not showing but just to have a look round and chat.


Yes taken this morning, as I've been so worried! :001_wub: it's from breeder friends phone. She's worked 12 hr shifts all weekend and now just about to start nights! Don't know how these full time workers do it Lynn! 

I'm sure you will have a lovely day at the show, I was desperately trying to get Saturday off work so I could have a Nosey at the lilac/choc siamese show in Royston. No joy


----------



## oggers86

Life is never dull with a Siamese in the house. He has been supervising the packing all day (getting in the way as you can see)

Maybe he is being helpful and packing himself!


----------



## Dumpling

I haven't been on here in absolutely ages, everyone's meezers are looking gorgeous as ever :001_wub::001_wub: 

Glad to hear Rupert (love his name!) is feeling better, what a cutie!

After deciding that we wouldn't get another oriental or Siamese until next year I somehow ended up adopting a Siamese from the rescue I volunteer at, I'd only done two shifts their before I brought her home :blush:

She's my first Siamese, I've always had orientals and she's such a lovely cat, but underweight and has diarrhoea  we've been to the vets and she's had steroids and antibiotics and is on chicken, mixed with a bit of hi-life chicken and royal canin sensitivity (she won't eat chicken by itself ) she did have a solid poop on Sunday and today and is pooping once a day rather than 6 times so it is an improvement, just keeping a food and poop diary until our next vet visit on Monday. I just really hope we can get to the root of it, I feel so worried about her  but I suppose little improvements are better than nothing, and these things don't always get better overnight.

Hector is doing well though, getting bigger by the day I'm sure! He's terribly jealous of Inca, I'm still keeping them seperated until we've established whether what she's got is infectious. But he's getting on well with Eevee 

I've attached a couple of pictures of Inca and Hector and Eevee having a snuggle!


----------



## MollyMilo

Dumpling said:


> I haven't been on here in absolutely ages, everyone's meezers are looking gorgeous as ever :001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> Glad to hear Rupert (love his name!) is feeling better, what a cutie!
> 
> After deciding that we wouldn't get another oriental or Siamese until next year I somehow ended up adopting a Siamese from the rescue I volunteer at, I'd only done two shifts their before I brought her home :blush:
> 
> She's my first Siamese, I've always had orientals and she's such a lovely cat, but underweight and has diarrhoea  we've been to the vets and she's had steroids and antibiotics and is on chicken, mixed with a bit of hi-life chicken and royal canin sensitivity (she won't eat chicken by itself ) she did have a solid poop on Sunday and today and is pooping once a day rather than 6 times so it is an improvement, just keeping a food and poop diary until our next vet visit on Monday. I just really hope we can get to the root of it, I feel so worried about her  but I suppose little improvements are better than nothing, and these things don't always get better overnight.
> 
> Hector is doing well though, getting bigger by the day I'm sure! He's terribly jealous of Inca, I'm still keeping them seperated until we've established whether what she's got is infectious. But he's getting on well with Eevee
> 
> I've attached a couple of pictures of Inca and Hector and Eevee having a snuggle!


Obviously Inca is meant to be!! She's beautiful :001_wub: :001_wub:
WELCOME!!! :w00t:


----------



## oggers86

Inca is so lovely!!


----------



## Dumpling

MollyMilo said:


> Obviously Inca is meant to be!! She's beautiful :001_wub: :001_wub:
> WELCOME!!! :w00t:





oggers86 said:


> Inca is so lovely!!


Thank you  I think so too, but I am a bit biased. As soon as I saw her in her pen I was smitten!


----------



## MollyMilo

Dumpling said:


> Thank you  I think so too, but I am a bit biased. As soon as I saw her in her pen I was smitten!


What's her story? How can such a beautiful girl end up in a rescue?


----------



## lymorelynn

Inca is a beautiful girl :001_wub: Hope you can sort out her digestive problems soon Dumpling so that she can get back to her proper sleek self.
Glad to hear that Elsworth is such a help with your pack Oggers


----------



## MollyMilo

Work kept me away, what's everyone else's excuse meezer thread!! 

Rupert is gaining weight and back on track :thumbup: 8 weeks old tomorrow!


----------



## kittycatgirl

Hi,
The traditional Siamese and Traditional long haired Siamese which are called the Balinese and sometimes referred to as long haired Siamese cats, they are absolutely beautiful..

For those of you that haven't heard of the Balinese/long haired Siamese cats..
Here is a few websites to give you some idea what they look like and some information on the breed... 

Traditional Balinese Cat Temperament and History

Traditional Balinese Cats and Kittens

Orecatay Traditional Siamese and Balinese Cattery: Information

They have the same personality of the Siamese cat, after all they are still Siamese, just a semi long haired version of them, they are just as intelligent, very loving, they follow you around every where just the same as the Siamese.

I just wish there were more breeders in the UK for these beautiful cats..
Has anyone here got a Balinese?

And I thought as this thread is about Siamese it would be nice to talk about both types of Siamese cats.. :001_tongue:


----------



## MollyMilo

Heloooooo? Where is everyone? 

Was it today you were going to see baby Gracie again Lynn? 

Oggers, are you all moved In?


----------



## lymorelynn

I didn't see Gracie but spent the afternoon at the 3 Counties Show, just outside Southampton, with her breeder :thumbup1: Sadly there were very few Siamese there  It was a pleasant afternoon though and she did send me some photos of Gracie this morning :thumbup1:















I'm off to my daughter's in Cornwall on Monday, leaving the girls with my husband, but I will try to get on here when I can.


----------



## oggers86

MM we are moved, one house as good as empty and one almost full of our mountains of stuff. It has taken 2 days of cleaning and sorting and we have a house that is starting to resemble a home.

Cats have been here about half an hour and nothing much has changed, Elsworth is still mad, Elise wants to go out.


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> I didn't see Gracie but spent the afternoon at the 3 Counties Show, just outside Southampton, with her breeder :thumbup1: Sadly there were very few Siamese there  It was a pleasant afternoon though and she did send me some photos of Gracie this morning :thumbup1:
> View attachment 144328
> 
> 
> View attachment 144329
> 
> I'm off to my daughter's in Cornwall on Monday, leaving the girls with my husband, but I will try to get on here when I can.


Have a lovely time Lynn!

Gracie is such a gorgeous girl!!! What a cutie, she's really special Lynn :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> MM we are moved, one house as good as empty and one almost full of our mountains of stuff. It has taken 2 days of cleaning and sorting and we have a house that is starting to resemble a home.
> 
> Cats have been here about half an hour and nothing much has changed, Elsworth is still mad, Elise wants to go out.


You're in!!! :thumbup: :thumbup1:


----------



## oggers86

Last night was a very long and sleepless one. 

Elsworth was racing around like a mad thing
Elise was yowling to go out
Elsworth was stalking Elise and upsetting her
Elsa was grumpy and took it out on Elise
Elsa had to keep telling him off for being a pain
Elsa now wants to go out

Our main thing is to prevent Elsworth from chasing Elise, she is a lot more sensitive than Elsa and wont give him a much needed whack.


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Last night was a very long and sleepless one.
> 
> Elsworth was racing around like a mad thing
> Elise was yowling to go out
> Elsworth was stalking Elise and upsetting her
> Elsa was grumpy and took it out on Elise
> Elsa had to keep telling him off for being a pain
> Elsa now wants to go out
> 
> Our main thing is to prevent Elsworth from chasing Elise, she is a lot more sensitive than Elsa and wont give him a much needed whack.


Hope things are settling down now oggers, sounds exhausting! 

Rupert and his sisters have finished their antibiotics and back on track :thumbsup: he now weighs 940g.

Going to go see him on Thursday


----------



## oggers86

Elsworth has been a huge pain this morning chasing Elise. Every time I turned around he was after her and would not listen to her or me telling him off. It is so frustrating Bebside when he isn't in chase mood she is fine with him! 

Peace has now resumed, all 3 cats asleep in their own spots.


----------



## Alisa25

Hello meezer thread!

My two are 11 months old today!!!    
Here are some meezer pics for you all. 

Here is Evie sitting like a person, in a very ladylike fashion.. As you do. XD



Mister Silas sleeping like a baby! 



Both of them chilling. Heap of feets!!!! XD


----------



## moggiemum

aww gorgeous updates and pics from you all as always ,

goood luck in your new home Oggers:thumbup: , have fun in cornwall lynn 
mollymilo you lucky girl  not long now ,so glad your little man is putting on weight , 
haha i love the heaps of feats  
amazing news for the siamese finding her forever home and best wishes for the future , 
sorry if i ve missed anyone out 

now if i was to move home there would defo be another cat (siamese )for xmas..... but i dont think its this year , ankhie is loud and susie is so so funny i think i ve almost got a siamese between the pair of them  i do belong here i do i do i do


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Hello meezer thread!
> 
> My two are 11 months old today!!!
> Here are some meezer pics for you all.
> 
> Here is Evie sitting like a person, in a very ladylike fashion.. As you do. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Mister Silas sleeping like a baby!
> 
> 
> 
> Both of them chilling. Heap of feets!!!! XD


Stunning pair! Just gorgeous :001_wub: :001_wub:

Love Evie's face!! :lol:


----------



## Alisa25

Ahh thank you! I'm so in love! 

And lol yea I call her Goofus or Doofus. She is such a little goofy character! 

Noww... I have noticed a distinct lack of Milo and Milly pics.... Come on we need to see their cutie handsomeness!


----------



## charlieRabbit01

Evie and Silas are gorgeous! 

How's Elsworth doing Oogers? Are they all settling into their new home?

May I ask all you lovely meezer owners how you travel with your gorgeous boys and girls?

Denzel is coming with us to my mother in laws but he gets really upset in the car, he cries and cries all the way there (1.5hours).

He's fine with his travel box as we walk to the vets and he grumbles a bit but is generally ok.

We're tried him in his box, out of his box but I think its something to do with the car.

When the car is parked we've left the doors etc open and he's straight in there.

He got so upset last time he was panting.


----------



## oggers86

Charlie they seem to be settling better. The girls now venture downstairs and when I got home last night all 3 were in the lounge mooching around. 

We still have hissing and growling if he gets too close and he still chases Elise but I am hoping he will get the message. Sometimes I have to separate them if he is getting too OTT. I now just leave them all together and I haven't come home to a blood bath so they seem to be leaving each other in peace mostly. 

Elise still wants to go out so I think this weekend we will take her out on a harness to show her outside. Elsa isn't as interested so I am hoping to hold off with her for as long as possible. 

Don't think our cat proofed garden will be happening this year; we have too much to do to the house. Elsworth seems content with indoor life so there is no rush, especially with it being the wrong side of summer. Definitely on our list for spring though. 

I am very much disliking their poo habits, they all go at different times so I feel like my house constantly smells of poo. Can't open any windows either, not sure I would trust the flat cats to hold up to one or two cats determined to get out!

Elsworth has shunned us at night and spends it gallivanting downstairs! Not happy about that!


----------



## charlieRabbit01

oggers86 said:


> Charlie they seem to be settling better. The girls now venture downstairs and when I got home last night all 3 were in the lounge mooching around.
> 
> We still have hissing and growling if he gets too close and he still chases Elise but I am hoping he will get the message. Sometimes I have to separate them if he is getting too OTT. I now just leave them all together and I haven't come home to a blood bath so they seem to be leaving each other in peace mostly.
> 
> Elise still wants to go out so I think this weekend we will take her out on a harness to show her outside. Elsa isn't as interested so I am hoping to hold off with her for as long as possible.
> 
> Don't think our cat proofed garden will be happening this year; we have too much to do to the house. Elsworth seems content with indoor life so there is no rush, especially with it being the wrong side of summer. Definitely on our list for spring though.
> 
> I am very much disliking their poo habits, they all go at different times so I feel like my house constantly smells of poo. Can't open any windows either, not sure I would trust the flat cats to hold up to one or two cats determined to get out!
> 
> Elsworth has shunned us at night and spends it gallivanting downstairs! Not happy about that!


glad to hear their settling in. Poor Elsworth his typical siamese traits getting the better of him! Henry (my boyfriend) had a siamese, a BSH and a matlese dog when he was little and the siamese used to try his luck all the time with BSH and the dog till eventually they told him off or tried to get outside.

Denzel's toilet habits are annoying he goes for a very loud wee whilst i'm cooking dinner then a poo as i'm dishing up! Unfortuantely for us his tray is in the corner of the kitchen, although it doesnt mean its cleaned very regularly!


----------



## charlieRabbit01

This is Henry's bunny but today Denzel claimed it. Voldermort (the bunny) has been taken every where in the flat he even went for outside time.

Now it's nap time.


----------



## oggers86

Elise is up to her old tricks again, weeing outside of the tray because she is forced to stay inside. She has been using them perfectly for the last 3 nights but I think she has had enough now. We stopped it before by giving her 24/7 access to outside but I am really reluctant to do that straight away, I wanted to up their outside time gradually. 

Every time things seem to be going ok we go backwards. I feel like I am doing something wrong because Elise refuses to stay in and they won't make friends with each other or Elsworth. Other people have success keeping their cats in or introducing a new one so what is it I am doing?


----------



## lymorelynn

oggers86 said:


> Elise is up to her old tricks again, weeing outside of the tray because she is forced to stay inside. She has been using them perfectly for the last 3 nights but I think she has had enough now. We stopped it before by giving her 24/7 access to outside but I am really reluctant to do that straight away, I wanted to up their outside time gradually.
> 
> Every time things seem to be going ok we go backwards. I feel like I am doing something wrong because Elise refuses to stay in and they won't make friends with each other or Elsworth. Other people have success keeping their cats in or introducing a new one so what is it I am doing?


I don't think you're doing anything wrong with the introductions - some cats just don't get on and you can only do what is best for each individual. Mutual tolerance is good.
Missing my girls :frown: but having a nice time here in Cornwall - off to St. Michael's Mount today 
And I have updates from Pasha's mum (she is settling in very well and loves to explore her new neighbourhood) and from Onesie/Dora's mum - Onesie has been spayed and has been very, very good about it, not needing a cone at all :thumbup1:


----------



## charlieRabbit01

lymorelynn said:


> Missing my girls :frown: but having a nice time here in Cornwall - off to St. Michael's Mount today


St Michael's Mount is lovely, well from accross the water it is, in all the years i lived there i never got as far as going accross.


----------



## gorgeous

Howdy all! Not been here because we are on our hols! Our pets are being looked after by our Mums. Apparently Blissa and Arthur are the hardest work out of all the pets....they run riot creating havoc!  The mums are enjoying them though.

Having a great hol but looking forward to getting home and seeing them all.

Hope you are all well. X


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Howdy all! Not been here because we are on our hols! Our pets are being looked after by our Mums. Apparently Blissa and Arthur are the hardest work out of all the pets....they run riot creating havoc!  The mums are enjoying them though.
> 
> Having a great hol but looking forward to getting home and seeing them all.
> 
> Hope you are all well. X


Enjoy your hols Lynn and gorgeous!! Cornwall is beautiful, where are you gorgeous?

I've been to see Rupert today, he's a big chunky little man at 1.02kg! We had a lovely cuddle. He's a quiet boy, likes to sit and watch. I do love how no one meezer is the same!


----------



## oggers86

Elsworth was just considering touching Elsa whilst she wasn't looking until she turned around and glared at him. It is very amusing how she has this air of "don't mess with me" These two are definitely falling into mutual tolerance now if a little resigned from Elsa's side. We will be taking Elise out on a harness tonight to show her around and then she can go out in a few days. It is a lot earlier than I would have liked but I don't think we have any other options. Elsa I will leave for a bit longer, I am determined to keep Elsworth as an innie though!


----------



## gorgeous

Well I am back home! We had a lovely 2 weeks in Montpellier, France. Soo needed a break and some sun! Very pleased to see my lovely pets again though.


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Well I am back home! We had a lovely 2 weeks in Montpellier, France. Soo needed a break and some sun! Very pleased to see my lovely pets again though.


Awww welcome back!!! Did you get an ear full?


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Awww welcome back!!! Did you get an ear full?


My Mum said Arthur is a little so on so and is the naughtiest kitten she has ever known!

Rupert is looking good..what is his coming home date?


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> My Mum said Arthur is a little so on so and is the naughtiest kitten she has ever known!
> 
> Rupert is looking good..what is his coming home date?


That's Millie's half brother for sure :biggrin:

Rupert is 9 weeks so not too long!! Time is flying, he has his first vaccinations on Tuesday so I guess 3 weeks and a bit after that


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> That's Millie's half brother for sure :biggrin:
> 
> Rupert is 9 weeks so not too long!! Time is flying, he has his first vaccinations on Tuesday so I guess 3 weeks and a bit after that


Super! I bet you are really excited now. Cant wait to see Rupert with Milie and Milo! You will have to stock up on superglue...!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Super! I bet you are really excited now. Cant wait to see Rupert with Milie and Milo! You will have to stock up on superglue...!


Had a nice cuddle the other day :001_tt1:

Might be getting attached...


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Had a nice cuddle the other day :001_tt1:
> 
> Might be getting attached...


Hey you cant pull the wool over my eyes love....you are already attached and have been for a few weeks now! 

Just enjoy baby Rupert and look forward to when he is officially yours and you can cuddle him everyday!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Hey you cant pull the wool over my eyes love....you are already attached and have been for a few weeks now!
> 
> Just enjoy baby Rupert and look forward to when he is officially yours and you can cuddle him everyday!


Rumbled


----------



## lymorelynn

Home from Cornwall  It wasn't really holiday though - as some of you know my daughter and family live in Cornwall and sadly earlier this month my son-in-law took a deliberate overdose  I went down to be with the family for a while. I did have a lovely time - we all went out together to a few places and I got to see my eldest grandson (15) performing with his music group 
My daughter, son-in-law and their two youngest

You can just see my grandson at the back in this one - sorry I wasn't in a better position to see him on stage  He plays bass and the group had composed all of the music they played 

While away I received some photos of Onesie/Dora 



and my sweet Pasha who I miss so much 


Her little friend is called Sarabi


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Home from Cornwall  It wasn't really holiday though - as some of you know my daughter and family live in Cornwall and sadly earlier this month my son-in-law took a deliberate overdose  I went down to be with the family for a while. I did have a lovely time - we all went out together to a few places and I got to see my eldest grandson (15) performing with his music group
> My daughter, son-in-law and their two youngest
> 
> You can just see my grandson at the back in this one - sorry I wasn't in a better position to see him on stage  He plays bass and the group had composed all of the music they played
> 
> While away I received some photos of Onesie/Dora
> 
> 
> 
> and my sweet Pasha who I miss so much
> 
> 
> Her little friend is called Sarabi


Welcome back Lynn!
Glad you had a lovely relaxing time with your family. Tough year for you (hugs) xx

Gorgeous photos!! Onesie is so so so cute and pasha as beautiful as always, both look very content in their new lives :001_wub:

Can you ask onesie/Dora new mum where they got that cat tree? I'm liking it


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Welcome back Lynn!
> Glad you had a lovely relaxing time with your family. Tough year for you (hugs) xx
> 
> Gorgeous photos!! Onesie is so so so cute and pasha as beautiful as always, both look very content in their new lives :001_wub:
> 
> Can you ask onesie/Dora new mum where they got that cat tree? I'm liking it


I will ask her for you MM - Rupert obviously deserves a new tree 
My girls have made a point of sitting on my husband's lap this evening just to say 'see, we don't need you'  though I have been thoroughly sniffed - my daughter has two cats.


----------



## gorgeous

Lovely photos Lynn. Must have been a huge emotional rollercoaster for you , big hugs. Your grandchildren are beautiful. And it must have been a very proud moment watching your grandson perform.

Onesie is a very pretty girlie and seems very happy with her doggie friend.

Pasha is a beauty.

I am looking forward to the official introductions of Daisy and Rupert...very exciting!


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> I will ask her for you MM - Rupert obviously deserves a new tree
> My girls have made a point of sitting on my husband's lap this evening just to say 'see, we don't need you'  though I have been thoroughly sniffed - my daughter has two cats.


Cheeky girls 

I've been looking at some boy bits for Rupert today  little footballs and blue blankets :lol:


----------



## MollyMilo

Lynn's new baby Gracie is prefix princess grace 

What do you think of prefix Prince Rupert 

After all he is the only boy out of the 5


----------



## MollyMilo

MollyMilo said:


> Lynn's new baby Gracie is prefix princess grace
> 
> What do you think of prefix Prince Rupert
> 
> After all he is the only boy out of the 5


Oh I can't call him that!!!!! I just remembered that a special type of piercing!!! 
:lol:

Needs another name!! :lol:


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> Oh I can't call him that!!!!! I just remembered that a special type of piercing!!!
> :lol:
> 
> Needs another name!! :lol:


I think thats Prince Albert.....


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> I think thats Prince Albert.....


Philip.albert,rupert all in the same region 

Anyhow....

How's everyone's cats this morning?


----------



## gorgeous

My pussy cats are fair weather cats...so in this miserable weather they are snuggled up in Lily's bed! 

I left my bedroom door open last night and woke up with a hot heed! Two meezers took advantage and snuck in!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> My pussy cats are fair weather cats...so in this miserable weather they are snuggled up in Lily's bed!
> 
> I left my bedroom door open last night and woke up with a hot heed! Two meezers took advantage and snuck in!


I'm about to settle down for a nap before work, and Milo shouting in his high. Pitched squeak he does( reserved for this process only) I'd like to go out please!!! We go downstairs and open the door. It's still raining like it was 5mins before


----------



## gorgeous

Blissa watching British Superbikes with Daddy.


----------



## charlieRabbit01

Denzel is following my boyfriend round purring like a lost lamb. 

The poor boy sleeps with one eye open when we stay at my boyfriends mums and today his brother visited and bought the rotweiler which put both Denzel and resident cat Tigger on tenter hooks.

So now we are home he's glued to my boyfriends ankles and has just demanded they go for a snuggle in bed, so i'm watching under the dome painting my nails in peace whilst they read in the other room.


----------



## Alisa25

Oh these naughty MEEZERS would be the death of me! 

We had roast chicken tonight for dinner, I carved it and left the carcass on a chopping board on the counter to get rid of later. Then went to have dinner.

Went upstairs into my office, the monsters were nowhere to be seen.... Only to hear a loud CRASH. I run into the kitchen ( nearly get taken out by fleeing MEEZERS, on the way down).

The chicken is upside down with the chopping board on top of it. On the floor!!!!!!!!!!!  Little rascals have PULLED IT OFF the counter and having their fun with it! 

Both looking equally as guilty but Si's face just says it all. I have no doubt who did it now....


----------



## oggers86

I shut Elsworth out at 8am so I could have an hours sleep in peace, he was rummaging around my bedside table and generally being a pain. The novelty of having the whole house at night has worn off so I have my cat back at night 

In other news the girls are now allowed outside. We installed the dual flap on Saturday and they have both used it and come back so they know this is home. Poor Elise is still getting chased, she sounds really scary when she tells Elsworth off but he doesn't care! They touched noses yesterday which was very nice of Elise.

He is still pooing outside the tray every time I change something so now the girls don't need litter trays I can put his two in a permanent place and keep them there.


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Oh these naughty MEEZERS would be the death of me!
> 
> We had roast chicken tonight for dinner, I carved it and left the carcass on a chopping board on the counter to get rid of later. Then went to have dinner.
> 
> Went upstairs into my office, the monsters were nowhere to be seen.... Only to hear a loud CRASH. I run into the kitchen ( nearly get taken out by fleeing MEEZERS, on the way down).
> 
> The chicken is upside down with the chopping board on top of it. On the floor!!!!!!!!!!!  Little rascals have PULLED IT OFF the counter and having their fun with it!
> 
> Both looking equally as guilty but Si's face just says it all. I have no doubt who did it now....


Ha!! :lol: :lol:

Did you get a take away? :laugh:


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> I shut Elsworth out at 8am so I could have an hours sleep in peace, he was rummaging around my bedside table and generally being a pain. The novelty of having the whole house at night has worn off so I have my cat back at night
> 
> In other news the girls are now allowed outside. We installed the dual flap on Saturday and they have both used it and come back so they know this is home. Poor Elise is still getting chased, she sounds really scary when she tells Elsworth off but he doesn't care! They touched noses yesterday which was very nice of Elise.
> 
> He is still pooing outside the tray every time I change something so now the girls don't need litter trays I can put his two in a permanent place and keep them there.


I don't want to jinx things for you oggers, but it sound like things are very much on the right track and progressing Nicely :yesnod:


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> Ha!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Did you get a take away? :laugh:


No.. Managed to have some of it before it ended up on the floor.. 

AND this morning I found a chicken bone on the kitchen floor! Licked clean! The little so and so's STASHED a LEG away somewhere and took it out in the night! 

:ciappa:


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> I don't want to jinx things for you oggers, but it sound like things are very much on the right track and progressing Nicely :yesnod:


If he stopped being a complete sod to her things would be a lot calmer. He just wants to play, he was doing a crab dance at her earlier which she either didn't understand or knew what he wanted but refused to give in. I got her playing with a toy although that then makes Elsworth chase her as he thinks she is playing with him.

It is a good thing though that both of the girls come back to the new house, they clearly want to live with us  
There are a couple of possible young Bengal crosses next door who are very interested in them but being anti social the girls are not going to be hosting any dinner parties any time soon. Elise spent a lot of time saying nasty things to them.


----------



## gorgeous

Little Arthur is now 5 months old! How much bigger will he grow?

The kids absolutely love him.


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Little Arthur is now 5 months old! How much bigger will he grow?
> 
> The kids absolutely love him.


His mum and grandma and great grandma are all very petite  I think must have is dad's legs!! :001_wub: :001_wub:

I wonder how big Arthur's great uncle Rupert ( :lol: ) will be !


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> His mum and grandma and great grandma are all very petite  I think must have is dad's legs!! :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> I wonder how big Arthur's great uncle Rupert ( :lol: ) will be !


Cant wait to see Rupert with his forever family...exciting times ahead!


----------



## gorgeous

Are all siamese this child friendly?


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Cant wait to see Rupert with his forever family...exciting times ahead!


It is  Rupert had his first vaccinations on Tuesday, so far he's ok.
Hope to see him next week!

How's baby Gracie Lynn?


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Are all siamese this child friendly?


Very sweet!!! This is how my sister and I did our homework :lol:


----------



## gorgeous

The meezers are going nuts chasing each other. What are yours doing?


----------



## lymorelynn

MiMi is presently asleep on my knee and Mai Tai is asleep on top of the cat tree - lazy girls :Yawn: I've told them they won't know what's hit them when Her Royal Highness arrives next week


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> MiMi is presently asleep on my knee and Mai Tai is asleep on top of the cat tree - lazy girls :Yawn: I've told them they won't know what's hit them when Her Royal Highness arrives next week


Gosh you have nice laid back meezers! Mind you mine always have a nutty half hour in the evenin! For slim and elegant cats they sound like a herd of elephants.


----------



## lymorelynn

Oh, they still have their mad times Gorgeous


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> MiMi is presently asleep on my knee and Mai Tai is asleep on top of the cat tree - lazy girls :Yawn: I've told them they won't know what's hit them when Her Royal Highness arrives next week


Next week! Woohoo!


----------



## oggers86

Elise is really unsettled at the moment and I am struggling with her. She keeps crying and pawing at the windows to go out despite having a cat flap. I thought it might be the cat flap as it is the dual scan so she has to push with her head but I am not sure now. If we let her out of the door she almost instantly comes back in through the cat flap. I thought maybe Elsworth was putting her off so one night I shut him away and let her go downstairs in peace. As soon as I let Elsworth out she was back again and they were both lying on the stairs just watching each other. She is also weeing in the house and meowing loads at night. Before the move we never saw her, now she is in our room multiple times during the night crying at us.

She seems a lot happier if we go outside with her which we have done for a bit but as soon as she comes in she starts. 

Going to put her back on Zylkene and give her the double dose for a consistent length of time and see if we can reduce her stress. She is probably feeling a bit out of sorts at a whole new environment, especially as she is so outdoorsy. Elsa is fine bit she has always been a potter we and a lot less sensitive.


----------



## gorgeous

My cute pics of the day...


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> My cute pics of the day...


Aww babies and meezers my two favourite things :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

I went to see my new little guy again today  he weighs 1.14 and 10 weeks old already!! Breeder and I discussed his home coming and decided that the best day will be 22nd! I'm off that day and have two days after that to settle him in, just perfect. I think I might have to sneak another visit in before then though 

Here is our Rupert :001_wub: :001_wub: his eyes are quite mesmerising! :001_tt1:





































Love his big ears


----------



## gorgeous

You are one lucky lady! Rupert is a gorgeous boy. Can feel your excitement.:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## charlieRabbit01

Rupert is gorgeous!

All these photos of kittens is making me want another one, but then when I get woken up at 6am by Denzel because i'm not sleeping in the optimum position for him to snuggle I change my mind!


----------



## gorgeous

charlieRabbit01 said:


> Rupert is gorgeous!
> 
> All these photos of kittens is making me want another one, but then when I get woken up at 6am by Denzel because i'm not sleeping in the optimum position for him to snuggle I change my mind!


Aah but you see if you had another.....Denzel would have a baby bro or sis to cuddle up to...no more early wake ups!


----------



## lymorelynn

I _may_ have some photos later 
Her Serene Highness is currently tucked up on a chair in the kitchen  Mai Tai has said 'hello, now get out of my carrier!' I had to turf her out of it to collect Gracie  She is not at all bothered and nor is MiMi. MiMi gave her a little sniff but that was about it - no hisses or growls from anyone :001_wub: 
However collecting Grace was tinged with sadness  My breeder friend allows her retired girls out into her garden, which, though not cat proofed, is very secure. Sadly one of them went through to a house behind - through a thick hedge and a lot of trees - where she has never been in the two years they have lived there. Tragically she was attacked and killed by the neighbour's dog  This had only happened about an hour before we arrived


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> I _may_ have some photos later
> Her Serene Highness is currently tucked up on a chair in the kitchen  Mai Tai has said 'hello, now get out of my carrier!' I had to turf her out of it to collect Gracie  She is not at all bothered and nor is MiMi. MiMi gave her a little sniff but that was about it - no hisses or growls from anyone :001_wub:
> However collecting Grace was tinged with sadness  My breeder friend allows her retired girls out into her garden, which, though not cat proofed, is very secure. Sadly one of them went through to a house behind - through a thick hedge and a lot of trees - where she has never been in the two years they have lived there. Tragically she was attacked and killed by the neighbour's dog  This had only happened about an hour before we arrived


Aww Lynn that is just tragic, my heart goes out to your breeder friend 

I'm so pleased have Gracie!! Can't wAit to see photos when everyone is settled. :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Aah but you see if you had another.....Denzel would have a baby bro or sis to cuddle up to...no more early wake ups!


No exactly :lol:


----------



## gorgeous

Aww Lynn, your poor breeder friend, so sorry she lost her gorgeous meezer in such a devastating way. 


Gracie sounds like a darling and I cant wait to see some pics of her!


----------



## lymorelynn

Gracie meets the residents


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Gracie meets the residents


Aww baby Gracie welcome welcome!!! Look at that FACE! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## oliviarussian

Oh my gosh Lynn, she is so lovely.... I just can't believe how accepting your girls are.... After all the sad news tonight (including your breeder friends girl) I really needed a lift and Gracie has made me smile!


----------



## lymorelynn

She is now on the arm of the sofa next to me  MiMi runs up, sniffs, mumbles and runs off - Gracie isn't in the least bothered. Mai Tai just mutters now and again - I can see it going through her mind, 'Another bloomin kitten '  
I don't think it will take long for them to settle together


----------



## gorgeous

My 4 year old started school today. Proud and sad at the same time, what am I going to do with my time?

Do I up my work hours or get another pet?

Answers on a postcard please!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> My 4 year old started school today. Proud and sad at the same time, what am I going to do with my time?
> 
> Do I up my work hours or get another pet?
> 
> Answers on a postcard please!


I think you should get a tabby point


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I think you should get a tabby point


Do golden retrievers come in tabby?


----------



## simplysardonic

Hi all, hope everyone's Meezers are well 

I think Phoenix is hoping I won't notice her when I put the rats in the carrier 











gorgeous said:


> My 4 year old started school today. Proud and sad at the same time, what am I going to do with my time?
> 
> Do I up my work hours or get another pet?
> 
> Answers on a postcard please!





MollyMilo said:


> I think you should get a tabby point


I think MM has given you some food for thought there :thumbup1:


----------



## gorgeous

simplysardonic said:


> Hi all, hope everyone's Meezers are well
> 
> I think Phoenix is hoping I won't notice her when I put the rats in the carrier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think MM has given you some food for thought there :thumbup1:


Phoenix is stunning, more pics pretty please!


----------



## simplysardonic

gorgeous said:


> Phoenix is stunning, more pics pretty please!


Ach, you've twisted me arm


----------



## gorgeous

Thank you SimplySardonic, she is a beauty!

What is her nature and personality like?


----------



## simplysardonic

gorgeous said:


> Thank you SimplySardonic, she is a beauty!
> 
> What is her nature and personality like?


She's everything I ever wanted in a Siamese (I had one as a child & was hooked!)- sociable, laid back, affectionate, funny & just all round lovely BUT naughty, incurably nosy & so quarrelsome as well- she used to jump on top of our old boiler & argue with my hubby when he told her to get down, it was so funny as every time he said 'off' she'd retaliate & sounded like she was saying 'no'.

Oh & she's very trainable too- we have clicker trained her to 'hi-5' & I've more tricks planned soon


----------



## MollyMilo

simplysardonic said:


> Hi all, hope everyone's Meezers are well
> 
> I think Phoenix is hoping I won't notice her when I put the rats in the carrier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think MM has given you some food for thought there :thumbup1:


Wow Phoenix!!!! Beautiful just stunning!! :001_wub: :001_wub:

I see on my Rupert thread that gorgeous would quite like a siamese in every colour


----------



## simplysardonic

MollyMilo said:


> Wow Phoenix!!!! Beautiful just stunning!! :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> I see on my Rupert thread that gorgeous would quite like a siamese in every colour


Ooh just noticed your third ticker thingy! Congrats on the impending arrival of Rupert!

And congrats Lynn on little Gracie!


----------



## oggers86

Typical Elsworth pose, he has to be touching a part of us.

His mum and dad have had another litter. The breeder of the Devon Rexes hubs knows is still trying to find homes for 2. Whilst I have my hands full with these 3 and would not get another kitten so soon if at all it is so tempting to say I will take one (or all!)

Elsworth came face to face with next doors cat that looks like a Bengal, he was out with me for a potter when the cat got scared of some kids and ran into him. Typically in Elsworth style he scared the cat off by being OTT. He scared it the other week by yelling at nothing, silly Siamese he is.


----------



## MollyMilo

We've had a busy day putting up photo frames that a certain lady makes it her mission to pull down. I don't think I could have done it without them 

Now we are all chilling on the bed
Not sure why my legs and feet look so massive, I'm a size 3.5 shoe!!


----------



## MollyMilo

Evening meezer thread 

Ive seen a post on one of the siamese/oriental fb groups ( how many are there??) about a meezer that puts their toy in the food bowl and eats around it.

Millie does this!! I watched her today and she could be happily playing, then suddenly go to her dish and plonk mouse, spider, mouse on a Wire in the middle and starts to eat around it!! thought she had a screw loose but if others are doing it then
It's a trait? Our cats are bonkers


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Evening meezer thread
> 
> Ive seen a post on one of the siamese/oriental fb groups ( how many are there??) about a meezer that puts their toy in the food bowl and eats around it.
> 
> Millie does this!! I watched her today and she could be happily playing, then suddenly go to her dish and plonk mouse, spider, mouse on a Wire in the middle and starts to eat around it!! thought she had a screw loose but if others are doing it then
> It's a trait? Our cats are bonkers


That is so funny about Millie..you should video it for us all to see,


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> That is so funny about Millie..you should video it for us all to see,


I'll do that 

Talking about videos, anything you want to share with the group? ( the bigger group)


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I'll do that
> 
> Talking about videos, anything you want to share with the group? ( the bigger group)


Oh dear one has forgotten the mice bucket challenge . Oops sorry my dear...so excited about rupert and his babies ! Just forgot


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Oh dear one has forgotten the mice bucket challenge . Oops sorry my dear...so excited about rupert and his babies ! Just forgot


Haha you are obsessed


----------



## charlieRabbit01

MollyMilo said:


> Evening meezer thread
> 
> Ive seen a post on one of the siamese/oriental fb groups ( how many are there??) about a meezer that puts their toy in the food bowl and eats around it.
> 
> Millie does this!! I watched her today and she could be happily playing, then suddenly go to her dish and plonk mouse, spider, mouse on a Wire in the middle and starts to eat around it!! thought she had a screw loose but if others are doing it then
> It's a trait? Our cats are bonkers


Denzel does this, I think he does it so we cant take it whilst he's eating.

His favourite toys at the moment are pipe cleaners which unlike other toys has been his favourite for almost 2 months and at £1.19 for 100 they are a bargain!

But I find them in his wet food, dry food, both his water glasses, my shoes the coriander plant everywhere.


----------



## Dumpling

MollyMilo said:


> Evening meezer thread
> 
> Ive seen a post on one of the siamese/oriental fb groups ( how many are there??) about a meezer that puts their toy in the food bowl and eats around it.
> 
> Millie does this!! I watched her today and she could be happily playing, then suddenly go to her dish and plonk mouse, spider, mouse on a Wire in the middle and starts to eat around it!! thought she had a screw loose but if others are doing it then
> It's a trait? Our cats are bonkers


Hector does this too! He also quite likes having a toy next to his food bowl and giving it a chew between mouthfulls of food :001_huh: he's a strange one!

I've just picked our three up from the cattery as we've been on holiday all week, I thought I was going to get the cold shoulder but Inca and Hector have both been curled up together on my knee (with no hissing from Inca!) 

I've just put up one of those window sill seat thingys for them too, I think they like it!





Hector makes Inca look so weeny, you'd think she was the kitten from the photos, has any one else got a super petite meezer? Inca is 2.8kg ish now and the vet said she wouldn't really want her over 3kg as she has such a dainty frame (she also said to watch her weight, as she piled on nearly half a kilo in the space of a week when we'd sorted her diarrhea, she thought she may end up being a bit of a fatty if I'm not careful!)


----------



## MollyMilo

Dumpling said:


> Hector does this too! He also quite likes having a toy next to his food bowl and giving it a chew between mouthfulls of food :001_huh: he's a strange one!
> 
> I've just picked our three up from the cattery as we've been on holiday all week, I thought I was going to get the cold shoulder but Inca and Hector have both been curled up together on my knee (with no hissing from Inca!)
> 
> I've just put up one of those window sill seat thingys for them too, I think they like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hector makes Inca look so weeny, you'd think she was the kitten from the photos, has any one else got a super petite meezer? Inca is 2.8kg ish now and the vet said she wouldn't really want her over 3kg as she has such a dainty frame (she also said to watch her weight, as she piled on nearly half a kilo in the space of a week when we'd sorted her diarrhea, she thought she may end up being a bit of a fatty if I'm not careful!)


I'm now wondering if they use their toys as a sort of tooth pic :lol:

Inca and Hector stunning! Look how settled Inca looks :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Lunabuma

MollyMilo said:


> Evening meezer thread
> 
> Ive seen a post on one of the siamese/oriental fb groups ( how many are there??) about a meezer that puts their toy in the food bowl and eats around it.
> 
> Millie does this!! I watched her today and she could be happily playing, then suddenly go to her dish and plonk mouse, spider, mouse on a Wire in the middle and starts to eat around it!! thought she had a screw loose but if others are doing it then
> It's a trait? Our cats are bonkers


Luna also does it with her pipe cleaners. Chews them and the food sometimes and then carries them over, drops the smelly soggy things on my lap to throw for her.


----------



## Dumpling

MollyMilo said:


> I'm now wondering if they use their toys as a sort of tooth pic :lol:
> 
> Inca and Hector stunning! Look how settled Inca looks :001_wub: :001_wub:


She was feeling very settled until Hector grabbed the windchime and tried to pull it down onto both of them, poor girl just wanted a nice snooze in peace!

I'm so pleased she and Hector are getting on well together though, as we didn't know her history with other cats I was a bit worried how she'd react to a very silly 9 month old, but after a bit of hissing at first they are getting on really well


----------



## MollyMilo

Dumpling said:


> She was feeling very settled until Hector grabbed the windchime and tried to pull it down onto both of them, poor girl just wanted a nice snooze in peace!
> 
> I'm so pleased she and Hector are getting on well together though, as we didn't know her history with other cats I was a bit worried how she'd react to a very silly 9 month old, but after a bit of hissing at first they are getting on really well


Haha oops!

Those window things look great though, how are they held up?


----------



## MollyMilo

I'm starting to have real cold feed about adding Rupert  I know he's gorgeous and I felt such a Connection with him from very early on, but what if he changes what Millie and Milo have? They are glued at the hip! I looked at them now and they are entwined in a swirl of lilac and chocolate. 

I've bought the Feliway and it's in the cupboard. I have everything crossed that M&M will accept him, but what if they don't 

I have to say that your situation oggers, is playing on my mind. How is that now you've been in the new house a while?


----------



## lymorelynn

MM don't panic. I know these things don't always work out but I do believe Siamese have a very special relationship with one another. Gracie has been so well received here. She slept in the kitchen for two nights and I left her there when I went out but since Friday all three girls have had the run of the house. 
I woke up to all three of them on my bed this morning :thumbup1:

Not the best of photos but this is MiMi and Gracie on Saturday :001_wub:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I'm starting to have real cold feed about adding Rupert  I know he's gorgeous and I felt such a Connection with him from very early on, but what if he changes what Millie and Milo have? They are glued at the hip! I looked at them now and they are entwined in a swirl of lilac and chocolate.
> 
> I've bought the Feliway and it's in the cupboard. I have everything crossed that M&M will accept him, but what if they don't
> 
> I have to say that your situation oggers, is playing on my mind. How is that now you've been in the new house a while?


Pefectly natural feelings MollyMilo. You have two gorgeous Meezers there whom have a lovely bond.

Arthur had to brave 3 cats, 1 big hairy dog, 3 lively children and a bloke! He survived and has managed to worm his way into everyones affections!

Siamese do seem to be bold and confident little cats.

Rupert the stud will be awrighty with yiur lot Mm!


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> MM don't panic. I know these things don't always work out but I do believe Siamese have a very special relationship with one another. Gracie has been so well received here. She slept in the kitchen for two nights and I left her there when I went out but since Friday all three girls have had the run of the house.
> I woke up to all three of them on my bed this morning :thumbup1:
> 
> Not the best of photos but this is MiMi and Gracie on Saturday :001_wub:


That's really wonderful Lynn! :thumbup1: gorgeous girls :001_wub: :001_wub:

I have a safe room, I didn't need it last time but I know that was totally different circumstances. Milo was pining for Molly and Millie had just come from a houseful of big cats, so she was out of the Cartier running the place in no time!

This time these two have no idea what's going to happen!  I know they aren't litter mates but they think they are 

Have you ever had a kitten go to a pair of older littermates?


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Pefectly natural feelings MollyMilo. You have two gorgeous Meezers there whom have a lovely bond.
> 
> Arthur had to brave 3 cats, 1 big hairy dog, 3 lively children and a bloke! He survived and has managed to worm his way into everyones affections!
> 
> Siamese do seem to be bold and confident little cats.
> 
> Rupert the stud will be awrighty with yiur lot Mm!


Arthur such a brave little guy! :thumbup1:


----------



## lymorelynn

I've two go to a home with a single older sibling but not the other way around. All have settled into their homes very quickly though. 
Try not to worry and overthink it. If it doesn't work then I'm sure Rupert's breeder will be happy to take him back. If you are stressed about his arrival he may well pick up on that.


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> I've two go to a home with a single older sibling but not the other way around. All have settled into their homes very quickly though.
> Try not to worry and overthink it. If it doesn't work then I'm sure Rupert's breeder will be happy to take him back. If you are stressed about his arrival he may well pick up on that.


Yes, that's very true  I will be very zen and relaxed. Going to stop overthinking things. It hurts my brain! 

Anyway we will find out how things go 2 weeks today :thumbup1:


----------



## MollyMilo

Dumpling said:


> Hector does this too! He also quite likes having a toy next to his food bowl and giving it a chew between mouthfulls of food :001_huh: he's a strange one!
> 
> I've just picked our three up from the cattery as we've been on holiday all week, I thought I was going to get the cold shoulder but Inca and Hector have both been curled up together on my knee (with no hissing from Inca!)
> 
> I've just put up one of those window sill seat thingys for them too, I think they like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hector makes Inca look so weeny, you'd think she was the kitten from the photos, has any one else got a super petite meezer? Inca is 2.8kg ish now and the vet said she wouldn't really want her over 3kg as she has such a dainty frame (she also said to watch her weight, as she piled on nearly half a kilo in the space of a week when we'd sorted her diarrhea, she thought she may end up being a bit of a fatty if I'm not careful!)


It's eerie how much hector looks like my milo!


----------



## Dumpling

MollyMilo said:


> It's eerie how much hector looks like my milo!


Wow, they are really similar aren't they! Is he a lilac tabby point?


----------



## Dumpling

How do they manage it??

I have just been giving Inca a cuddle and noticed her toe looked really strange, it looked like her nail had disappeared and the toe had dislocated  cue super panicked me!

Add that to the fact I came back from holiday on monday to find that on Saturday the horses in the field next to my horse had escaped into there and my mare got kicked, so I've come come home to a horse with a stapled up leg and a bandage from her hoof to her elbow and will be getting a nice vets fee for saturday call out, so really don't need another vets bill before payday!

After further inspection, and some help to keep her from wiggling off, it turns out she'd managed to get her claw wrapped around the neighbouring toe  

I popped it back where it should be and it seems fine, not painful or anything, so fingers crossed no vets visit needed tomorrow. I just don't know how she managed it! Cats eh?


----------



## MollyMilo

Dumpling said:


> Wow, they are really similar aren't they! Is he a lilac tabby point?


He is! Everytime I come back to this page,I think it's milo!


----------



## gorgeous

Just a couple of pics.


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Just a couple of pics.


Gorgeous photos and look how big gorgeous iArthur is!  Blissa must be very peyote?


----------



## MollyMilo

MollyMilo said:


> Gorgeous photos and look how big gorgeous iArthur is!  Blissa must be very peyote?


Peyote is the new word for petite by the way 

What will we call our new black boy?


----------



## oliviarussian

MollyMilo said:


> Peyote is the new word for petite by the way
> 
> What will we call our new black boy?


I thought it was a hallucinogenic cactus!!!!!!!


----------



## MollyMilo

oliviarussian said:


> I thought it was a hallucinogenic cactus!!!!!!!


Haha trust my typo to be a real word!!

I don't think Blissa looks like a cactus gorgeous


----------



## charlieRabbit01

oliviarussian said:


> I thought it was a hallucinogenic cactus!!!!!!!


I've only come across this word in a craft aspect, its a type of beading stitch.


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Peyote is the new word for petite by the way
> 
> What will we call our new black boy?


Must admit I googled Peyote. And I got a plant too!

Yes Blissa is rather petite, but perfectly proportioned.

Hey don't run before we can walk. Four cats and a dog. Plus 3 kids at home. I hubby. Part time job. Where will one have the time for five cats? Will you come and help me?:001_smile:


----------



## MollyMilo

charlieRabbit01 said:


> I've only come across this word in a craft aspect, its a type of beading stitch.


I've never beaded in my life, why on earth is that word in my predictive text lol


----------



## KathyM

Gah, I've said it before and I'll say it again, must stop looking at this thread. Wanted a meeter for decades but with all the rescues needing us more we'll never have one, so why am I torturing myself?

Eta: Speaking of predictive text, wth is a meeter? I typed meeZer!!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Must admit I googled Peyote. And I got a plant too!
> 
> Yes Blissa is rather petite, but perfectly proportioned.
> 
> Hey don't run before we can walk. Four cats and a dog. Plus 3 kids at home. I hubby. Part time job. Where will one have the time for five cats? Will you come and help me?:001_smile:


Blissa is beautiful nor a cactus or a beading stitch

I'll have 3 of my own in 10 days :lol:


----------



## gorgeous

KathyM said:


> Gah, I've said it before and I'll say it again, must stop looking at this thread. Wanted a meeter for decades but with all the rescues needing us more we'll never have one, so why am I torturing myself?
> 
> Eta: Speaking of predictive text, wth is a meeter? I typed meeZer!!


I had never ever considered one until one day I stumbled across this thread and read every single post and decided I want a Siamese! I now have two. They are amazing. Totally under their spell and think I will now be a meezer slave until I am pushing up the daisies!


----------



## MollyMilo

KathyM said:


> Gah, I've said it before and I'll say it again, must stop looking at this thread. Wanted a meeter for decades but with all the rescues needing us more we'll never have one, so why am I torturing myself?
> 
> Eta: Speaking of predictive text, wth is a meeter? I typed meeZer!!


Rescue meezer?


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Blissa is beautiful nor a cactus or a beading stitch
> 
> I'll have 3 of my own in 10 days :lol:


What will be your fourth?


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> What will be your fourth?


Just going to see how I get on with 2 chocolates and 3 meezers under 3!


----------



## KathyM

MollyMilo said:


> Rescue meezer?


Bit of history - was on a breeders waiting list a few years ago, had to cancel after kittens were born as I got asked to take in a foster (who was a lot of hard work). Since then I keep thinking of trying again only to get asked to help more and I am rubbish at saying no. Because my two permanents (well, 2 up to last week) were special needs black boys who only had interest when we didn't know what colours the incoming fosters were going to be, I said only black spesh moggies here permanently. Then last week I got asked to help another feral litter, one is special needs (deaf) and people have gone crackers wanting her but because she is white with blue eyes. So she is staying it seems. So not going to be room for another cat for a good decade. I've always wanted a Siamese but rescue turned me down (hence me going to a breeder) because according to them Siamese cats should never be mixed with moggies as apparently moggies are dirty and bully them.


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Just going to see how I get on with 2 chocolates and 3 meezers under 3!


Are chocolates the naughtiest? Arthur is extremely naughty. My 72 year old Mum declares he is the naughtiest kitten she has ever come across!


----------



## MollyMilo

KathyM said:


> Bit of history - was on a breeders waiting list a few years ago, had to cancel after kittens were born as I got asked to take in a foster (who was a lot of hard work). Since then I keep thinking of trying again only to get asked to help more and I am rubbish at saying no. Because my two permanents (well, 2 up to last week) were special needs black boys who only had interest when we didn't know what colours the incoming fosters were going to be, I said only black spesh moggies here permanently. Then last week I got asked to help another feral litter, one is special needs (deaf) and people have gone crackers wanting her but because she is white with blue eyes. So she is staying it seems. So not going to be room for another cat for a good decade. I've always wanted a Siamese but rescue turned me down (hence me going to a breeder) because according to them Siamese cats should never be mixed with moggies as apparently moggies are dirty and bully them.


Wow that is shocking!! What a ridiculous thing to say.

it does sound like you have a lot on your plate. When things settle down you should try another rescue!!


----------



## gorgeous

KathyM said:


> Bit of history - was on a breeders waiting list a few years ago, had to cancel after kittens were born as I got asked to take in a foster (who was a lot of hard work). Since then I keep thinking of trying again only to get asked to help more and I am rubbish at saying no. Because my two permanents (well, 2 up to last week) were special needs black boys who only had interest when we didn't know what colours the incoming fosters were going to be, I said only black spesh moggies here permanently. Then last week I got asked to help another feral litter, one is special needs (deaf) and people have gone crackers wanting her but because she is white with blue eyes. So she is staying it seems. So not going to be room for another cat for a good decade. I've always wanted a Siamese but rescue turned me down (hence me going to a breeder) because according to them Siamese cats should never be mixed with moggies as apparently moggies are dirty and bully them.


We have two rescue moggies and two Siamese.

Have just ordered a bigger pet bed so all four cats and dog can sleep on it.:001_smile:


----------



## KathyM

Oh I know it was ridiculous advice but the snobbery of it put me off trying again more recently and given I have moggies I wouldn't have been successful anyway. When faced with breeder meezer (my *want*) against abandoned or special needs moggie (their *need*), I go with my conscience (not saying anyone else should just that I guilt over everything) - and I'm happy with the ones I've got but it doesn't stop the hankering. I suspect some of my rescue friends would go *spare* if I ever let on to being on a breeders list too. But it's irrelevant, you all have gorgeous cats and I'm jealous I don't have room for more. No doubt if I did I'd be pestered to take in another moggie though. Cuddly toy version maybe lol!!


----------



## lymorelynn

KathyM said:


> Gah, I've said it before and I'll say it again, must stop looking at this thread. Wanted a meeter for decades but with all the rescues needing us more we'll never have one, so why am I torturing myself?
> 
> Eta: Speaking of predictive text, wth is a meeter? I typed meeZer!!


I had two rescue Siamese girls (I'm going back nearly 40 years though ) and I had moggies at the time too. Keep looking for your Meezer - they do come into rescue sometimes (look at the wonderful Spooks!)
I could offer you a thieving little lilac point though :smile: I caught her trying to steal my Compare the Market meercat last night


----------



## KathyM

Oh oh oh! I could use mascara to make points on Moomin lol.


----------



## MollyMilo

KathyM said:


> Oh oh oh! I could use mascara to make points on Moomin lol.


Haha see that's the thing  it's not just the look of meezers it's the whole package


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> I had two rescue Siamese girls (I'm going back nearly 40 years though ) and I had moggies at the time too. Keep looking for your Meezer - they do come into rescue sometimes (look at the wonderful Spooks!)
> I could offer you a thieving little lilac point though :smile: I caught her trying to steal my Compare the Market meercat last night


Like she stole your lamb! Haha love her 

When's her birthday Lynn? I seem to have to wait ages for my little man! He's just 12 weeks tonight! 2nd jabs on Tuesday then home following Monday,

Getting very excited now!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Like she stole your lamb! Haha love her
> 
> When's her birthday Lynn? I seem to have to wait ages for my little man! He's just 12 weeks tonight! 2nd jabs on Tuesday then home following Monday,
> 
> Getting very excited now!!!


Her birthday is June 15th and she came to me a little earlier than usual  Her breeder's vet does vaccinations at 8 and 11 weeks and Gracie came to me just after her second vaccinations.


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Her birthday is June 15th and she came to me a little earlier than usual  Her breeder's vet does vaccinations at 8 and 11 weeks and Gracie came to me just after her second vaccinations.


Ah Thought so 

Rupert is only 5 days younger then


----------



## KathyM

MollyMilo said:


> Haha see that's the thing  it's not just the look of meezers it's the whole package


Oh I know, was just kidding! Funny thing was that one of my old moggies (you know the dirty ones that bully meezers) was at least 1/4 Siamese himself. Some dirty mog has some splainin' to do lol.


----------



## MollyMilo

KathyM said:


> Oh I know, was just kidding! Funny thing was that one of my old moggies (you know the dirty ones that bully meezers) was at least 1/4 Siamese himself. Some dirty mog has some splainin' to do lol.


Exactly!


----------



## oggers86

Hello! Glad to see all is well in your Meezer households! Things are still a bit rocky here with Elise still struggling and Elsworth pooing in places but hopefully a change of litter will stop the pooing and a behaviourist can help Elise and all three adapt to the house and each other. 

Elsa has decided she has missed me since Elsworth has moved in so has taken to sitting with me on the sofa when she spots the opportunity. Elsworth is being very good and not sulking, he still gets his cuddle so he doesn't mind sharing. 

He will be 8 months old on Monday, time flies! He is still happy being inside but he does try and escape so he can have a wander outside. I accidentally left the back door open the other day, I realised after about 10 minutes and went out to find Elsworth happily playing in the garden. He can be a good boy when it suits. He enjoys the smells of outside and fly chasing so he will really like a cat proofed garden when we finally sort it in the spring.


----------



## charlieRabbit01

Hi all

Hope you and your kitties are well.

Mine thinks he's a squirrel this week. 

We've had a squirrel tormenting him so Denzel has been trying to play we found him stuck in the conifers yesterday luckily we could guide him to a place where my OH could get him.

Today we called him in and he kept calling back I went out to tell him off only to find him up another tree! Only this time I had no idea how to get him down. Much to my dispair he back his bum down to the end of the branch and lowered himself onto the leaves (it was a droopy weeping willow) whilst hanging from his front paws he looked down and let go! 

I swear that's another of his 9 lives gone and he's only one! Luckily no injuries but he came in scoffed down his dinner and has been napping on my lap with his bunny since.


----------



## Lunabuma

charlieRabbit01 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Hope you and your kitties are well.
> 
> Mine thinks he's a squirrel this week.
> 
> We've had a squirrel tormenting him so Denzel has been trying to play we found him stuck in the conifers yesterday luckily we could guide him to a place where my OH could get him.
> 
> Today we called him in and he kept calling back I went out to tell him off only to find him up another tree! Only this time I had no idea how to get him down. Much to my dispair he back his bum down to the end of the branch and lowered himself onto the leaves (it was a droopy weeping willow) whilst hanging from his front paws he looked down and let go!
> 
> I swear that's another of his 9 lives gone and he's only one! Luckily no injuries but he came in scoffed down his dinner and has been napping on my lap with his bunny since.


What a naughty boy!


----------



## MollyMilo

charlieRabbit01 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Hope you and your kitties are well.
> 
> Mine thinks he's a squirrel this week.
> 
> We've had a squirrel tormenting him so Denzel has been trying to play we found him stuck in the conifers yesterday luckily we could guide him to a place where my OH could get him.
> 
> Today we called him in and he kept calling back I went out to tell him off only to find him up another tree! Only this time I had no idea how to get him down. Much to my dispair he back his bum down to the end of the branch and lowered himself onto the leaves (it was a droopy weeping willow) whilst hanging from his front paws he looked down and let go!
> 
> I swear that's another of his 9 lives gone and he's only one! Luckily no injuries but he came in scoffed down his dinner and has been napping on my lap with his bunny since.


Oh my god your heart must have been in your mouth!!


----------



## charlieRabbit01

MollyMilo said:


> Oh my god your heart must have been in your mouth!!


All I could do was watch. He was about 9ft up but lowered himself to about 7ft but I couldn't reach, I considered trying to catch him but decided he was better landing on his own feet since they are designed that way, but it was worrying!


----------



## MollyMilo

I'm off to see my rupert and his sisters soon :w00t:

Poor things though, they have second injections later on. Can't say I'm looking forward to that!!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I'm off to see my rupert and his sisters soon :w00t:
> 
> Poor things though, they have second injections later on. Can't say I'm looking forward to that!!


Enjoy seeing your lovely Rupert.

I am sure that lots of cuddles will help them through the ordeal of having their injections.

Don't forget pictures, lots of!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Enjoy seeing your lovely Rupert.
> 
> I am sure that lots of cuddles will help them through the ordeal of having their injections.
> 
> Don't forget pictures, lots of!


Had a lovely day seeing Rupert again! His eyes are even bluer! He's gorgeous :001_tt1:

At the vets he was such a Good boy. He weighs 1.35kg and I watched him have a thorough check  he sat there on the big metal table as good as gold. Such a quiet boy, I think he will be my first quiet meezer!

When the vet was done, my breeder friend gave him to me to cuddle  after watching carefully, making sure one of his sisters was going to go through the same ordeal, he curled up on my chest and went to sleep :001_wub: :001_wub:

5 more sleeps :w00t:


----------



## lymorelynn

Woo hoo - not long now MM :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Woo hoo - not long now MM :thumbup::thumbup:


Not long at all! :001_tt1:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Had a lovely day seeing Rupert again! His eyes are even bluer! He's gorgeous :001_tt1:
> 
> At the vets he was such a Good boy. He weighs 1.35kg and I watched him have a thorough check  he sat there on the big metal table as good as gold. Such a quiet boy, I think he will be my first quiet meezer!
> 
> When the vet was done, my breeder friend gave him to me to cuddle  after watching carefully, making sure one of his sisters was going to go through the same ordeal, he curled up on my chest and went to sleep :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> 5 more sleeps :w00t:


All sounds fabulous, Rooopert sounds like a ral sweetie.

But young lady where are the obligatory pictures? :blush:


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> All sounds fabulous, Rooopert sounds like a ral sweetie.
> 
> But young lady where are the obligatory pictures? :blush:


Only took a few


----------



## lymorelynn

He's a lovely big boy :001_tt1:


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> He's a lovely big boy :001_tt1:


His legs go on forever  and can you see the size of his paws 

Vet says he has tiny Pom poms though


----------



## Mo1959

MollyMilo said:


> His legs go on forever  and can you see the size of his paws
> 
> Vet says he has tiny Pom poms though


You must be getting so excited. Tia says she is jealous as she just has a dog for company!


----------



## MollyMilo

Mo1959 said:


> You must be getting so excited. Tia says she is jealous as she just has a dog for company!


Yes, just a bit!! 
What a beautiful photo :001_tt1:

Happy belated Birthday Tia!!


----------



## Lunabuma

Mo1959 said:


> You must be getting so excited. Tia says she is jealous as she just has a dog for company!


Isn't Tia looking gorgeous! I love pics of Dog and Kitty love. X


----------



## Lunabuma

MM, I'm very looking forward to hearing all about little Rupert. You must be bursting with excitement xx


----------



## Mo1959

MollyMilo said:


> Yes, just a bit!!
> What a beautiful photo :001_tt1:
> 
> Happy belated Birthday Tia!!


I have a terrible confession. I had totally forgotten about her birthday until I noticed in the signature! She is still sitting here on my knee looking at me adoringly though so it must be ok. Lol


----------



## gorgeous

So in love...:001_wub:


----------



## Alisa25

Oh Mr Rupert is truly scrumptious! So excited for you MollyMilo!


----------



## lymorelynn

The thief in action


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> MM, I'm very looking forward to hearing all about little Rupert. You must be bursting with excitement xx


I am!!

4 more sleeps!


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> The thief in action


Haha has she got your lamb again? She's so cute!!!! :001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose

Spooks says hello to you all! Look how buff he's looking on his raw diet! :drool:


----------



## lymorelynn

Hello Spooks :001_wub::001_wub: Looking very handsome indeed


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> Spooks says hello to you all! Look how buff he's looking on his raw diet! :drool:


Gorgeous!!! :001_wub: :001_wub:

How is spooks separation anxiety these days jordan? He looks like he hasn't a care in the world in these photos :001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose

MollyMilo said:


> Gorgeous!!! :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> How is spooks separation anxiety these days jordan? He looks like he hasn't a care in the world in these photos :001_wub:


He has good and bad days, really. He's getting better, generally, as he's getting used to me being out of the house again 

Some days he still stops eating and toileting until I get back in but thankfully, those days are few and far between :thumbsup:


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> He has good and bad days, really. He's getting better, generally, as he's getting used to me being out of the house again
> 
> Some days he still stops eating and toileting until I get back in but thankfully, those days are few and far between :thumbsup:


Oh I so pleased he's getting better, he looks so well! :001_wub:


----------



## Mo1959

JordanRose said:


> Spooks says hello to you all! Look how buff he's looking on his raw diet! :drool:


He's looking great Jordan. I tried to like the post but it is playing silly beggars again and coming up with an error. Lol


----------



## gorgeous

Little and large...


----------



## lymorelynn

My girls :001_wub:


----------



## gorgeous

Beautiful girls Lynn! :001_wub:


----------



## Bellaboo1

Fab thread, so regal and beautiful. We had a choc point siamese when I was in my teens when I lived at home, proper character he was. Unfortunately I can't have cats now my husband and eldest son are allergic. Gutted.


----------



## lymorelynn

Bellaboo1 said:


> Fab thread, so regal and beautiful. We had a choc point siamese when I was in my teens when I lived at home, proper character he was. Unfortunately I can't have cats now my husband and eldest son are allergic. Gutted.


Aww that's a shame


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> My girls :001_wub:


Beautiful girls!

When did you get a black and white moggie?


----------



## MollyMilo

Have arranged my shifts so I get Sunday off work. Hmm what shall I do with my day off 














RUPERT is coming home!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## sarahecp

MollyMilo said:


> Have arranged my shifts so I get Sunday off work. Hmm what shall I do with my day off
> 
> RUPERT is coming home!!! :thumbup1:


Exciting   

Are you all prepared for his arrival?


----------



## MollyMilo

sarahecp said:


> Exciting
> 
> Are you all prepared for his arrival?


I'm not at all prepared  I've got to fill in the small gaps at least!! I think when I get home from work tomorrow, the panic will set in how unprepared I am for this little guy!!!

Everything is still in boxes


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I'm not at all prepared  I've got to fill in the small gaps at least!! I think when I get home from work tomorrow, the panic will set in how unprepared I am for this little guy!!!
> 
> Everything is still in boxes


Won't take long to set everything up. The most important thing of course, is a camera. Lots of piccies please of your new baby.

How exciting a new member is joining our thread this Sunday...


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Beautiful girls!
> 
> When did you get a black and white moggie?


Another stolen toy


----------



## sarahecp

MollyMilo said:


> I'm not at all prepared  I've got to fill in the small gaps at least!! I think when I get home from work tomorrow, the panic will set in how unprepared I am for this little guy!!!
> 
> Everything is still in boxes


I'm sure Milo and Millie will help you 

Looking forward to seeing lots of pics of the gorgeous :001_wub: little Rupert


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Another stolen toy


I can't wait to see what she steals next!!


----------



## MollyMilo

sarahecp said:


> I'm sure Milo and Millie will help you
> 
> Looking forward to seeing lots of pics of the gorgeous :001_wub: little Rupert


Haha They've watched me intently as I went about the house plugging and u plugging the feliway diffusers


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> I can't wait to see what she steals next!!


Returned from shopping today to find one strawberry cream Quality Street in the girl's water bowl and one Purple One (brazil nut Quality Street) in the dining room  both still in (well chewed) wrappers. The water had turned pink


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Returned from shopping today to find one strawberry cream Quality Street in the girl's water bowl and one Purple One (brazil nut Quality Street) in the dining room  both still in (well chewed) wrappers. The water had turned pink


:lol: oh my gosh! Love her!!


----------



## lymorelynn

One more sleep MM   Looking forward to seeing snuggly Rupert photos :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> One more sleep MM   Looking forward to seeing snuggly Rupert photos :001_wub:


I don't think I'll be able to sleep lynn!! 

Breeder texted, she will leave after lunch so he will be here 10 mins later


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I don't think I'll be able to sleep lynn!!
> 
> Breeder texted, she will leave after lunch so he will be here 10 mins later


Lunch?

We cant wait that long!

Cant she bring him after her brekkie?! :ciappa:


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Lunch?
> 
> We cant wait that long!
> 
> Cant she bring him after her brekkie?! :ciappa:


Haha that really made me laugh! :lol:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Haha that really made me laugh! :lol:


Hey invite her to lunch! That will get Roo to you sooner!


----------



## Dumpling

How exciting!! 

I can't wait to see lots of super cute kitten photos!!


----------



## MollyMilo

I think I'm ready for Rupert!! 
Millie has sampled the kitten biscuits 

Will update later with photos and a full update as if you were in the room!


----------



## Alisa25

Oh so excited for Ruperts arrival! How exciting for you!


----------



## Mo1959

MollyMilo said:


> I think I'm ready for Rupert!!
> Millie has sampled the kitten biscuits
> 
> Will update later with photos and a full update as if you were in the room!


Not fair. I am visiting my dad and won't be home till nearly midnight probably with no access to a computer. Wonder if he would mind if I tell him I want to leave early to see Rupert. Lol

I will be straight onto the ipad when I get in to see him.


----------



## lymorelynn

Why are we waiting? Oh, why are we waiting Singing:
Where is that Rupert? :001_wub: I hope you have a good excuse MM :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## gorgeous

Right. This is ridiculous. Way past lunch time and no sign of Rupert. 
Now I am going to put the kids to bed and make myself a cuppa.
I then expect to come onto this forum and see a welcome Rupert post with plenty of pics!

MM get a into g and share your gorgeous new kitty with us you meanie!


----------



## MollyMilo

I haven't taken any yet, things are a bit tense!!! Will edit this later with photos, he's gorgeous and NOT quiet..

Breeder arrived after 4, late lunch  
And has only just left, so not had him that long!

Breeder set his box on the lounge floor and opened it up, millie looked in and sniffed no aggression! She watched him explore and he and her we're getting on brilliantly
Milo entered the room after about 30 mins, hates visitors and needs to make sure it's safe. He hissed at little rupert, he hissed at millie and he hissed at me 
He's not happy and whenever he sees millie or rupert hisses 

Millie is confused and is making things worse by following him around wondering why he is so cross!! So she gets in his face and gets a hiss. 

I've put Millie and Rupert in the safe room 
Will update x


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I haven't taken any yet, things are a bit tense!!! Will edit this later with photos, he's gorgeous and NOT quiet..
> 
> Breeder arrived after 4, late lunch
> And has only just left, so not had him that long!
> 
> Breeder set his box on the lounge floor and opened it up, millie looked in and sniffed no aggression! She watched him explore and he and her we're getting on brilliantly
> Milo entered the room after about 30 mins, hates visitors and needs to make sure it's safe. He hissed at little rupert, he hissed at millie and he hissed at me
> He's not happy and whenever he sees millie or rupert hisses
> 
> Millie is confused and is making things worse by following him around wondering why he is so cross!! So she gets in his face and gets a hiss.
> 
> I've put Millie and Rupert in the safe room
> Will update x


Blissa hissed at Arthur when he first arrived. By day 2 they were best buddies.

Rupert sounds a character, can't wait to see some pics of him.


----------



## lymorelynn

Aww - I'm sure Milo will be happier soon especially if Millie and Rupert are friends already :yesnod:


----------



## MollyMilo

I know it's early days and only been 5 hours but now Rupert's thinks he's meant to hiss at everyone! Millie is again perplexed she just want to be friends  rupert hissing growling and trying to make himself look big.

Here is a photo of Rupert anyway


----------



## lymorelynn

He's such a sweetie :001_wub: You'll see - a few days and everyone will be charmed :001_wub: :yesnod:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I know it's early days and only been 5 hours but now Rupert's thinks he's meant to hiss at everyone! Millie is again perplexed she just want to be friends  rupert hissing growling and trying to make himself look big.
> 
> Here is a photo of Rupert anyway


Now that does not look like a face capable of hissing...far too sweet! Rupert is scrummy! Enjoy! :001_wub:


----------



## Alisa25

Oh he is so little! But such a cutie!!! And I'm sure they will be friends soon!


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> He's such a sweetie :001_wub: You'll see - a few days and everyone will be charmed :001_wub: :yesnod:


Milo has been out for his 20-30 minute stroll about outside and I think he's cleared his head a tiny bit and stopped hissing at me and purring instead.

Millie just tried to visit Rupert and got the telling off of her life from a tiny white creature that looks like her! So slinked back out the door

Rupert eating his food and growling! Aww now he's crying 

Edit : he Needed a poo


----------



## Dumpling

MollyMilo said:


> I know it's early days and only been 5 hours but now Rupert's thinks he's meant to hiss at everyone! Millie is again perplexed she just want to be friends  rupert hissing growling and trying to make himself look big.
> 
> Here is a photo of Rupert anyway


He's such a little cutie!

I'm sure he'll start to settle with the others soon, Inca was really quite growly with the other two when they were first introduced but within a week or so all was peaceful


----------



## MollyMilo

Update: Kate's had no sleep

Milo hates millie and Rupert

Millie hates Milo after he's started chasing her and now realises milo isn't playing 

Rupert cries and hisses at everyone but won't stay in his room 

How's everyone else's Monday?


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> Update: Kate's had no sleep
> 
> Milo hates millie and Rupert
> 
> Millie hates Milo after he's started chasing her and now realises milo isn't playing
> 
> Rupert cries and hisses at everyone but won't stay in his room
> 
> How's everyone else's Monday?


Oh no! Im sure Milo will come around! He is just trying to assert authority as your favourite mummy's boy I bet. :blush:

Hopefully in a few days things will settle.


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Update: Kate's had no sleep
> 
> Milo hates millie and Rupert
> 
> Millie hates Milo after he's started chasing her and now realises milo isn't playing
> 
> Rupert cries and hisses at everyone but won't stay in his room
> 
> How's everyone else's Monday?


Hi Kate.

It is very early days. Not even 24 hours. Would it be an idea to put Rupert in his room and be mean to be kind sort of thing and ignore his cries? I am sure you have anyway but put nice fresh food and water, comfy bed and toys in there.

Then you can concentrate on Millie and Milo on becming friends again plus having your time. Maybe even have a snooze and refresh yourself. Then gradually let them get used to Rupert kind of thing.

My Monday. Well Arthur has a thing about cars. And as soon as the car door is open, he is in. Settles himself right down and am sure would be quite happy to come and join us on our journeys if he could. He is also beginning to learn that no means no which includes not trying to eat out of the kids cereal bowls as they eat their brekkie! So that is progress after 3 months, so hopefully the integration of Rupert and Milo and Millie will be quicker!

keep us updated with pics if poss!


----------



## MollyMilo

You are right gorgeous, I'm over tired and will have a nap soon I think. Things are a little better in my head. I've tried to keep things normal so Millie went out for her 2 hours and when she was outside they seemed fine. I left Rupert in his room with everything he needs and went outside with the others so his cries didn't upset me and cut the grass.

Then came in had a lovely cuddle with Rupert and that boy can purr 

Going to wait for Milo and then have a sleep. 

I agree it's not even 24 hours, I feel positive Things will happen soon Thank you all for listening xx


----------



## lymorelynn

Try not to get anxious or they will pick up on it. What you are experiencing isn't at all unusual and I am sure everything will settle down soon. If no one has been attacked with teeth and claws and fur flying there's nothing too serious going on. ((()))
Update here - Gracie is feeling a little under the weather  She ate a rather large spider and sicked up the remains yesterday morning but it has given her a bit of an upset tummy today


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Oh no! Im sure Milo will come around! He is just trying to assert authority as your favourite mummy's boy I bet. :blush:
> 
> Hopefully in a few days things will settle.


I think so  I'm off until Thursday then I'm on nights. So if I get them to tolerate each other at least by then, I'll be happy.

Gorgeous, you will know where to find Arthur if you can't ever find him 

Lynn, hope Gracie is feeling better soon! Must have been a big juicy one


----------



## gorgeous

I tried working from home today.

Took kids to school. Walked Lily. 

All pets fed and watered. The cats get fussed and played with from the minute the kids get up, so not neglected.

Anyways goes into the study, fire up the computer to start on my assessment. One meezer walks across the keyboard with face right in mine. The other sits in front of the monitor. After numerous attempts of putting them down I gave up and decided to make some phone calls. So go and sit by the phone table. Both meezers sit in front of me..with that look at me arent I gorgeous look?. Then as soon as I start talking on the phone they start talkng and meowing at the top of their voices! So I stroke them hoping they will quieten down, to then get the loudest purrs! Well I think I am now known not just amobgst family, friends and neighbours as the crazy cat woman but now amongst my colleagues too! help!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> I tried working from home today.
> 
> Took kids to school. Walked Lily.
> 
> All pets fed and watered. The cats get fussed and played with from the minute the kids get up, so not neglected.
> 
> Anyways goes into the study, fire up the computer to start on my assessment. One meezer walks across the keyboard with face right in mine. The other sits in front of the monitor. After numerous attempts of putting them down I gave up and decided to make some phone calls. So go and sit by the phone table. Both meezers sit in front of me..with that look at me arent I gorgeous look?. Then as soon as I start talking on the phone they start talkng and meowing at the top of their voices! So I stroke them hoping they will quieten down, to then get the loudest purrs! Well I think I am now known not just amobgst family, friends and neighbours as the crazy cat woman but now amongst my colleagues too! help!


Oh gorgeous!! :lol: I can so relate as can everyone with meezer/oriental :lol:

I've had a nap! 2 hours  I wake up and Millie and Milo cuddled up Together next to me


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Oh gorgeous!! :lol: I can so relate as can everyone with meezer/oriental :lol:
> 
> I've had a nap! 2 hours  I wake up and Millie and Milo cuddled up Together next to me


Animals are so clever and so intuned to us humans. They are relaxed because you are. I bet Rupert is soundo too!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Animals are so clever and so intuned to us humans. They are relaxed because you are. I bet Rupert is soundo too!


I think he is  I don't dare go into his room just now, I'll give it another hour or when he starts to cry.

Siamese kittens are like newborns


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I think he is  I don't dare go into his room just now, I'll give it another hour or when he starts to cry.
> 
> Siamese kittens are like newborns


They certainly like to keep you on your toes.

Gosh you will have to do these introductions all over again with your sealpoint girl!


----------



## MollyMilo

Much better night last night! We are slowly but surely getting there. Rupert hisses at Milo and Milo hisses back, but not as hard. Millie and Rupert are starting to be friends and he only hisses at her if Milo hissed at him recently. This confuses Millie but she seems to cope with these mood swings. Milo and Millie are back to normal with each other too.

Rupert found the bed last night and made himself very comfortable in the small of my back and was paddling away contently,

Here is a photo I just took


----------



## gorgeous

LOOK at them three beautiful Meezers all snuggled up together. Fantastic progress MM. 

:001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

There you go :001_wub::001_wub: The hissing will soon stop  Gorgeous snuggly photo :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> LOOK at them three beautiful Meezers all snuggled up together. Fantastic progress MM.
> 
> :001_wub:





lymorelynn said:


> There you go :001_wub::001_wub: The hissing will soon stop  Gorgeous snuggly photo :001_wub:


Yes, Things are moving along nicely 

Lynn, how is Gracie today?


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Yes, Things are moving along nicely
> 
> Lynn, how is Gracie today?


Off her food a bit  trying to tempt her with some nice things though


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Off her food a bit  trying to tempt her with some nice things though


Aww feel better soon Gracie. Rupert has a bit of a tummy too, I think he's been at the gourmet as well as his hi life/felix


----------



## MollyMilo

Rupert had to investigate my dinner tonight 










Don't forget to sign up for secret Santa 2914!!


----------



## gorgeous

I think I will be pushing up the daisies in 2914!

Rupert seems a right character, love him already! I hope he gets naughtier, cant wait to hear his naughty stories...


I wonder if there has been some kind of cat bug going around? My two have been slightly off colour, not eating as much and being really clingy!

Had a bath earlier (no its not my birthday) and Blissa sat on the side meowing cos she could not sit on my lap...geez dont even get to have a bath in peace!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> I think I will be pushing up the daisies in 2914!
> 
> Rupert seems a right character, love him already! I hope he gets naughtier, cant wait to hear his naughty stories...
> 
> I wonder if there has been some kind of cat bug going around? My two have been slightly off colour, not eating as much and being really clingy!
> 
> Had a bath earlier (no its not my birthday) and Blissa sat on the side meowing cos she could not sit on my lap...geez dont even get to have a bath in peace!


I like to sign up for these things early 

Are we all feeding the same thing?  Feel better soon babies!!

The little guy is very naughty he makes sure I'm watching him and then scratches the carpet with all 4 paws!! Never seen anything quite like it


----------



## MollyMilo

No hissing today! :thumbup1:

I left them all for an hour and a bit this morning and All was well! So, now I'm going to extend it to 3 hours whilst I go to visit my mum and dad for dinner.


----------



## oliviarussian

MollyMilo said:


> No hissing today! :thumbup1:
> 
> I left them all for an hour and a bit this morning and All was well! So, now I'm going to extend it to 3 hours whilst I go to visit my mum and dad for dinner.


What's the worst that could happen? :w00t::wink::lol::lol:


----------



## oggers86

I have had to shut the cats out of the lounge whist I paint. Elsworth does not like being left out and kept shouting at me and trying to climb me whilst I was cleaning the rollers. He has stopped now as it's snuggle time. 

Elsa is a bad influence and keeps bringing in mice. Got up in the early hours to investigate suspicious mouse hunting banging to find both of them hunting under the dust sheets. Thankfully I caught it and put it back outside much to their dismay.


----------



## oggers86

oliviarussian said:


> What's the worst that could happen? :w00t::wink::lol::lol:


Exactly. It is not like all 3 will plot how to wreck your house in one fail swoop or anything..... :aureola:


----------



## gorgeous

How are everyone and there beloved meezers tonight? My two seem to be on the mend and back to normal.

Currently sat on my lap watching Come dine with me! Lovely!


----------



## MollyMilo

oliviarussian said:


> What's the worst that could happen? :w00t::wink::lol::lol:


So the steeplechase through the house begins!!!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> How are everyone and there beloved meezers tonight? My two seem to be on the mend and back to normal.
> 
> Currently sat on my lap watching Come dine with me! Lovely!


Currently running around and around!

Rupert only arrived Sunday right? :lol:


----------



## MollyMilo

Trying to get ready for work and don't have two but 3 meezers climbing in my wardrobe!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Trying to get ready for work and don't have two but 3 meezers climbing in my wardrobe!


Picture evidence required! :yikes:


----------



## lymorelynn

We're off to stud in the morning  MiMi was very good for her blood test and very good in the car on the way home from the vet's - not so good on the way there but I turned the radio up  
Gracie is much better though still not eating a great deal  It hasn't stopped her from running around like a mad thing though :001_wub:
It sounds if all is well in your household MM - should that be MMR now


----------



## oggers86

Someone is sleepy. He is being extra clingy lately unless he is busy causing mischief which is resulting in me being really lazy!!


----------



## gorgeous

Good luck Mi Mi! What an exciting weekend you are going to have.

Elsworth is looking very content Oggers.

My two have been invited to Brownies on Monday! They will spend an hour beng fussed and played with by twenty girls, I hope they like it!

If they do I am thinking of seeing if they could be registered as PAT cats.


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> We're off to stud in the morning  MiMi was very good for her blood test and very good in the car on the way home from the vet's - not so good on the way there but I turned the radio up
> Gracie is much better though still not eating a great deal  It hasn't stopped her from running around like a mad thing though :001_wub:
> It sounds if all is well in your household MM - should that be MMR now


Haha yes!! I deviated from the 'm' 

I can't believe MiMi is off to stud!! What boyfriend did you choose for her, oh it's so exciting!!! Good luck MiMi!


----------



## JordanRose

How quickly has that gone?! Can't believe you have settled Rupert in already, MM- it seems only a couple of weeks since he was born 

Sorry I'm so behind here- I've been so busy. In quite a difficult position at the minute so trying to rebalance everything x 

Spookler's fine, for the record  I can tell the nights are cooling down as he has been draped round my neck and sneaking under the duvet the last couple of nights


----------



## lymorelynn

MiMi is now safely ensconced with her beau  down in Somerset. The boy I have chosen is from more traditional lines and even has a connection to my very first Siamese in his pedigree  He is a seal point, carrying both blue and chocolate and if, as stud owner thinks from her pedigree, MiMi also carries chocolate we should get a nice mix of colours.
Met the most beautiful six month old black Ori there too :001_wub: As well as a very cheeky Tonkinese of the same age  Tonk's dad is the stud I am using for MiMi


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> MiMi is now safely ensconced with her beau  down in Somerset. The boy I have chosen is from more traditional lines and even has a connection to my very first Siamese in his pedigree  He is a seal point, carrying both blue and chocolate and if, as stud owner thinks from her pedigree, MiMi also carries chocolate we should get a nice mix of colours.
> Met the most beautiful six month old black Ori there too :001_wub: As well as a very cheeky Tonkinese of the same age  Tonk's dad is the stud I am using for MiMi


Oh I am so excited for yOu lynn! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> How quickly has that gone?! Can't believe you have settled Rupert in already, MM- it seems only a couple of weeks since he was born
> 
> Sorry I'm so behind here- I've been so busy. In quite a difficult position at the minute so trying to rebalance everything x
> 
> Spookler's fine, for the record  I can tell the nights are cooling down as he has been draped round my neck and sneaking under the duvet the last couple of nights


Oh jordan, sorry to hear things aren't balanced positive thoughts

Yes Rupert was born 14 weeks today!!

I feel a bit silly panicking so much 

My boys :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Oh jordan, sorry to hear things aren't balanced positive thoughts
> 
> Yes Rupert was born 14 weeks today!!
> 
> I feel a bit silly panicking so much
> 
> My boys :001_wub:


Oh, just look at them :001_wub::001_wub: Purrfect :yesnod: Hope Millie is happy with them both too


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Oh, just look at them :001_wub::001_wub: Purrfect :yesnod: Hope Millie is happy with them both too


Oh yes she cuddles both :001_wub:


----------



## oliviarussian

Oh MM, you silly sausage, how could you have ever doubted your sweet Milo!


----------



## Lunabuma

Just dropping in for a Rupert update. Great to see that him and Milo are buds MM - it was just a matter of time. 

I'll be on the lurk for Mimi updates Lynn


----------



## Lunabuma

I didn't mean to miss everyone else on the thread out! I love reading about all the Oris and Meezers . More pics please! 

Does anyone know what happened to Dougal? Did she leave PF?


----------



## oggers86

Elsworth definitely doesn't like the in laws, he insists on hissing and growling at them! He has also developed a habit of growling at the doorbell, mad cat.

He was very brave today and tried to sit with Elsa. Unfortunately she took offence and waved a paw in his direction so after a few minutes of looking distinctly uncomfortable a mere foot away he decided to stay out of harms way. He insists on rushing into things like a bull in a china shop, he can get closer than before so he just needs to take it slowly and get a bit closer over time. He is like an over excited teenage boy experiencing girls for the first time. Elsa needs a bit of smooth talking before she will consider anything physical.


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> I didn't mean to miss everyone else on the thread out! I love reading about all the Oris and Meezers . More pics please!
> 
> Does anyone know what happened to Dougal? Did she leave PF?


I think Dougal might be on some fb groups, I recognise her ' m' cats  Might not be though,

We want more updates of ziggy and Luna!! Oh and if you have one with them and your little girl too! What do they think of her?


----------



## Lunabuma

MollyMilo said:


> I think Dougal might be on some fb groups, I recognise her ' m' cats  Might not be though,
> 
> We want more updates of ziggy and Luna!! Oh and if you have one with them and your little girl too! What do they think of her?


I have so much to add, I just have been struggling to find the time! Ziggy went on a bit of a hunger strike and naughtiness rampage over the summer after E was born. He's fine now and just walks over her, standing on her tummy or trying to snuggle next to her on my knee. Luna loves to be with me and E most of the time and has become more friendly and demanding of attention which is very sweet.

Edit: no idea how I added the little angry face and can't delete it. I'm very happy! Xx


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> My post above somehow has a little angry face?! I must have selected it accidentally. I'm very happy !


You've got a lot to be happy about! It's lovely to hear it all going so well!


----------



## MollyMilo

Rupert has been here a week! He's very settled and a cheeky monkey! 

Millie adores him and even though she's never been around kittens has taken to motherhood brilliantly  She washes him, plays with Him, cuddles and disciplines him appropriately!

Milo loves him too and gives him a good bath and then cuddles. It is the funniest sight ever when they are playing chase and its Ruperts turn to chase! :lol:

Here is a photo with us relaxing catching up with xfactor tonight, last week at this time I think I was in tears!!!


----------



## gorgeous

Brilliant news MM. Rupert looks like he has fitted in very well.

Looking forward to seeing him grow up.


----------



## MollyMilo

Yes gorgeous he's slotted right in


----------



## gorgeous

MM, Rupert has got the best spot! Bless him. What a trio of gorgeos meezers you have there! Lucky you!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> MM, Rupert has got the best spot! Bless him. What a trio of gorgeos meezers you have there! Lucky you!


Yes you should get a trio too! Then you can Take gorgeous photos like this one :001_wub:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Yes you should get a trio too! Then you can Take gorgeous photos like this one :001_wub:


I am looking forward to seeing Ruperts babies and maybe that will be my third!


----------



## MollyMilo

Rupert likes chicken,sausage,sweet corn, cheese and ham. I know this how?


I found him happily eating the topping off my pizza I left on kitchen table


----------



## MollyMilo

Evening meezer thread, I've been so sick  oh I thought I was dying and today I'm wiped out!  

My trio have been ever so good, looking after me sleeping on me as I moved from bed to sofa even let me have bathroom time in peace and just sat outside the door waiting for me without a peep! 

Lynn, I've just seen on facebook that MiMi back from the boyfriends!! Now we will be on nipple watch  very exciting


----------



## lymorelynn

Only liked that your babies are looking after you - not that you're poorly  Hope you feel better soon xx
MiMi is happily snuggling with me, Gracie on my lap and Mai Tai sitting on guard  Keeping everything crossed that all goes well though.
I feel as I'm still going round in circles after my house hunting this morning too - never realised they such narrow little lanes in Somerset :scared:


----------



## gorgeous

Me been poorly too! Hot temp, coughing until one vomiting and feeling oh so sorry for myself! Last night went to bed early with a golden retriever and two meezers lying on top of me! Sweat pouring off me had to get hubby to remove my furry blanket!
,
Feel better but so much [email protected] at work the shite is soon to hit the fan that's for sure!

Hope you are better soon mm and looking forward to meeting the MiMis babies
,


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Me been poorly too! Hot temp, coughing until one vomiting and feeling oh so sorry for myself! Last night went to bed early with a golden retriever and two meezers lying on top of me! Sweat pouring off me had to get hubby to remove my furry blanket!
> ,
> Feel better but so much [email protected] at work the shite is soon to hit the fan that's for sure!
> 
> Hope you are better soon mm and looking forward to meeting the MiMis babies
> ,


Goodness feel better soon too gorgeous!!

What gorgeous ornaments you've got on your fireplace :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Only liked that your babies are looking after you - not that you're poorly  Hope you feel better soon xx
> MiMi is happily snuggling with me, Gracie on my lap and Mai Tai sitting on guard  Keeping everything crossed that all goes well though.
> I feel as I'm still going round in circles after my house hunting this morning too - never realised they such narrow little lanes in Somerset :scared:


Oh how lovely lynn! Were you looking for a cottage down a country lane with a brick wall outside?


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Oh how lovely lynn! Were you looking for a cottage down a country lane with a brick wall outside?


Could be  Have you been stalking me :scared:


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Could be  Have you been stalking me :scared:


That's the house I want!


----------



## MollyMilo

I've lost Rupert, can anyone see him?


----------



## oliviarussian

MollyMilo said:


> I've lost Rupert, can anyone see him?


Room for a little 'un?


----------



## MollyMilo

oliviarussian said:


> Room for a little 'un?


The rate he's growing this boy will be bigger than than the both of them in no time


----------



## MollyMilo

Anyone have those IKEA rats? I picked up a pack of 3 on eBay yeah finally! 
Rupert has claimed the White one and is currently running around the house with it in his mouth growling his little head off!!! :lol:

Millie went for her booster yesterday, all well and are you sitting down?



The vet said her teeth are pearly white!!!!!  :thumbup1:

Have a great weekend meezer thread xx


----------



## oliviarussian

Where's Parsnip and Flint lately, that's what I want to know!!!!!!! Stomps off in a mood! :incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## MollyMilo

oliviarussian said:


> Where's Parsnip and Flint lately, that's what I want to know!!!!!!! Stomps off in a mood! :incazzato::incazzato:


Yes where is everyone? I feel . Like it's the MMR show these days!!!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Yes where is everyone? I feel . Like it's the MMR show these days!!!


I am here but feeling inadequate as only got two meezers!

Let's see some pics of your pussy cats!


----------



## lymorelynn

gorgeous said:


> I am here but feeling inadequate as only got two meezers!
> 
> Let's see some pics of your pussy cats!


Lily can be an honorary Meezer  I'll try and take some photos of my demons ... oops I mean angels  later. All sleeping at the moment in various places. MiMi is on my knee, Mai Tai on the top of the sofa behind me and goodness only knows where Gracie is - probably in the basket which I can't see from here without disturbing MiMi


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> I am here but feeling inadequate as only got two meezers!
> 
> Let's see some pics of your pussy cats!


Well That bed needs filing


----------



## oggers86

Elsworth is on his best behaviour tonight and as a result Elise is relaxed enough to snooze on the cat tree whilst he is in the hammock. He has done very well with my parents and has been brave enough to play with his ball with them in the room. No hissing or growling so he seems to like them.


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> Anyone have those IKEA rats? I picked up a pack of 3 on eBay yeah finally!
> Rupert has claimed the White one and is currently running around the house with it in his mouth growling his little head off!!! :lol:
> 
> Millie went for her booster yesterday, all well and are you sitting down?
> 
> The vet said her teeth are pearly white!!!!!  :thumbup1:
> 
> Have a great weekend meezer thread xx


Yep we have those! We call them 'ratsy'. :thumbup: Evie adores them! Her favourite fetch/throwabout toy. Our however have had all of their legs and tail amputated by now...  But NO WORRIES the rats are looked after well - they get dunked in water and food everyday.


----------



## catlover5

Hi I was wandering if anyone can answer a question I have about "modern" Siamese. I was wandering what breed of cat the old fashioned Siamese were breed with to create the smaller modern Siamese as judging by photos online there faces look a bit different. Asking purely out of curiosity


----------



## gorgeous

I am so lucky to have such beautiful things in my life!

(And btw Arthur loves being cuddled like this!)


----------



## gorgeous

Arthur enjoys this too! Have we ruined him?


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Arthur enjoys this too! Have we ruined him?


Wow arthur is handsome!!! He looks just like his dad on the website!! I can't see any trace of 'p' side

Btw I think Arthur wouldn't care if your daughter did a headstand and cuddled him, as long as he gets cuddles  That is 'P' side


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Wow arthur is handsome!!! He looks just like his dad on the website!! I can't see any trace of 'p' side
> 
> Btw I think Arthur wouldn't care if your daughter did a headstand and cuddled him, as long as he gets cuddles  That is 'P' side


He is a gorgeous boy. What is the website?

And yes Arthur is a real cuddle monster. Blissa likes her ciuddles too, but Arthur is more soppy!


----------



## gorgeous

Afternon snooze time..


----------



## lymorelynn

catlover5 said:


> Hi I was wandering if anyone can answer a question I have about "modern" Siamese. I was wandering what breed of cat the old fashioned Siamese were breed with to create the smaller modern Siamese as judging by photos online there faces look a bit different. Asking purely out of curiosity


Just selective breeding, as far as I am aware no other breeds have been used.


----------



## catlover5

lymorelynn said:


> Just selective breeding, as far as I am aware no other breeds have been used.


 Oh: right I thought other breeds might have been used as other breeds of cat and some breeds of dogs have been outcrossed to achive a smaller or different look. I know nothing about breeding only snip bits from my cousin who occasionally breeds his pedigree dogs


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> He is a gorgeous boy. What is the website?
> 
> And yes Arthur is a real cuddle monster. Blissa likes her ciuddles too, but Arthur is more soppy!


He's everywhere just google Arthur's daddy


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Afternon snooze time..


I'm thinking that's their favourite spot!


----------



## MollyMilo

It's just starting to sink in....

I have two chocolates!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Looking for trouble together 
Gracie has decided that it's fun to run up the curtains  Of course lilac is just dilute chocolate


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Looking for trouble together
> Gracie has decided that it's fun to run up the curtains  Of course lilac is just dilute chocolate


Yes it is!! I love how naughty Gracie is


----------



## laura1982

Hi guys long time no see!! It is lovely catching up on your posts and seeing all your gorgeous pics.

Hope you are all well and all your stunning felines are good too


----------



## gorgeous

Getting really seriously worried now. I do think we have ruined Arthur and turned him into thesoppiest puss ever!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Getting really seriously worried now. I do think we have ruined Arthur and turned him into thesoppiest puss ever!


He's loving that! Boys are so soppy


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> He's loving that! Boys are so soppy


Is Rupert soppy? What naughty things does he do?


----------



## gorgeous

Not too sure who adores who the most?


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Not too sure who adores who the most?


If I hadn't cuddled Arthur in p's kitchen when he was just 9 weeks old I'd have thought he was a full grown cat! Wow look at him gorgeous!

Milo is my soppy boy


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> If I hadn't cuddled Arthur in p's kitchen when he was just 9 weeks old I'd have thought he was a full grown cat! Wow look at him gorgeous!
> 
> Milo is my soppy boy


You cuddled my baby? lol. He looks quite different from Blissa dont you think? (aside from their colour differences!).


----------



## lymorelynn

Some new girly pictures for you all 
MiMi


Mai Tai


and Gracie


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> You cuddled my baby? lol. He looks quite different from Blissa dont you think? (aside from their colour differences!).


I cuddled them all  I didn't know he was going to my friend on the Internet at that point :lol:

Blissa is very petite and lady like, Arthur is all boy


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Some new girly pictures for you all
> MiMi
> 
> 
> Mai Tai
> 
> 
> and Gracie


Gorgeous ladies!!!

MiMi is pregnant lynn, look at that serene knowing look :thumbup:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I cuddled them all  I didn't know he was going to my friend on the Internet at that point :lol:
> 
> Blissa is very petite and lady like, Arthur is all boy


But Arthur has bigger ears and a more pointy face. Blissa is softer.

They are quite different in personality too. Arthur is so so naughty!

Both blooming gorgeous though!:thumbup1:


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> But Arthur has bigger ears and a more pointy face. Blissa is softer.
> 
> They are quite different in personality too. Arthur is so so naughty!
> 
> Both blooming gorgeous though!:thumbup1:


Yes arthur looks like his dad who's on this page looking very handsome!! The Seal Point History - Seal Point Siamese Cat Club


----------



## gorgeous

I know you are not supposed to brush them...but they do enjoy it!:thumbup:


----------



## gorgeous

Lynn. Your girls are looking absolutely fabulous. Cannot wait to see tiny pitter patter of paws. Mai Tai will make some beautiful babies.


----------



## Azriel391

Love Grace expression in the last pic , Mai Tai and Mimi are gorgeous x


----------



## oggers86

It seems Elsworth does not like a certain friend of mine. She stayed over in July at the old house on a Saturday and he spent all of the time hissing at her. On the Monday he pooed on the bed.

For weeks we haven't had poo on the spare bed, last weekend my parents stayed over but thankfully no poo. Bedding stayed on for a few days until I washed it ready for my friend Saturday just gone. 

More hissing at her and this morning I found poo on the bed! Think I will have to strip the bed immediately after she has gone as he is clearly unhappy with her.


----------



## laura1982

Aww Elsworth ha ha bless him! Wonder what it is he doesn't like?


----------



## oggers86

laura1982 said:


> Aww Elsworth ha ha bless him! Wonder what it is he doesn't like?


She isn't really a cat person but he also doesn't like hubs parents who love cats. He is ok with my parents, no hissing but he would rather they weren't there.

Silly little cat.


----------



## gorgeous

Two of my babies..


----------



## MollyMilo

I wanna be like you ooooo










Millie is having cuddles with mum :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Two of my babies..


Gorgeous babies!! :001_wub:


----------



## Ringypie

oliviarussian said:


> Where's Parsnip and Flint lately, that's what I want to know!!!!!!! Stomps off in a mood! :incazzato::incazzato:


Ohh how lovely that we were missed! I had a rather busy summer out competing with the real Ringypie most weekends, inlaws visiting and kind of got out of the habit. My bad lol!

Looks like I have missed lots of baby news, how gorgeous they are! I hope everyone is well.

The boys are just fine, Parsnip has developed a new noise - who's old enough to remember trimphones! He rings just like one! And as for Flint.... Best summed up like this really!


----------



## Ringypie

And here is a sleepy Parsnip


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> Ohh how lovely that we were missed! I had a rather busy summer out competing with the real Ringypie most weekends, inlaws visiting and kind of got out of the habit. My bad lol!
> 
> Looks like I have missed lots of baby news, how gorgeous they are! I hope everyone is well.
> 
> The boys are just fine, Parsnip has developed a new noise - who's old enough to remember trimphones! He rings just like one! And as for Flint.... Best summed up like this really!
> 
> View attachment 147402


Yeah I'm glad summer is over and you and the boys are back!!! :thumbsup:

Love Flint


----------



## Ringypie

And this is what I've been getting up to!

The wonderful Man himself!


----------



## lymorelynn

Hello Ringypie  Lovely to see the wonderful Parsnip and Flint :thumbsup:
And the beautiful Ringypie too - wish I still rode 
Look forward to seeing you around more now that winter is approaching :thumbsup:


----------



## oliviarussian

Ringypie said:


> Ohh how lovely that we were missed! I had a rather busy summer out competing with the real Ringypie most weekends, inlaws visiting and kind of got out of the habit. My bad lol!
> 
> Looks like I have missed lots of baby news, how gorgeous they are! I hope everyone is well.
> 
> The boys are just fine, Parsnip has developed a new noise - who's old enough to remember trimphones! He rings just like one! And as for Flint.... Best summed up like this really!
> 
> View attachment 147402


Yaaaah you're back... Missed your boys very much!


----------



## Ringypie

oliviarussian said:


> Yaaaah you're back... Missed your boys very much!


And how are you and your lovely boys?

Parsnip says hello!


----------



## Azriel391

View attachment 147402
[/QUOTE]
YAY Hi Flint you look comfy 

View attachment 147403
[/QUOTE]
Hey Parsnip 

Parsnip says hello!
View attachment 147406
[/QUOTE]

Hello , missed your cheeky face !

Lovely shot in the arena Ringypie , he looks like he is havingca ball


----------



## charlieRabbit01

Denzel's recently been in for his annual boosters. 

He was very well behaved had his health check too and sat like a good boy on the scales and is a healthy 4.3kg I felt very proud being told how good he looked (health wise - coat, eyes etc) I've clearly been doing something right.

We had a couple of quiet days after, he mainly slept and he got a bruise on his scruff where the injection was and i think it was a bit tender as i wasn't allowed to touch, but he's back on form now hunting Voldermort the bunny.


----------



## Alisa25

Meezer thread how is everyone??? Very quiet around here lately! 

My two are a delight - make getting up for work extremely difficult as I get the warmest best cuddles - especially since its so dark and cold in the mornings. 

Hope your meezers are all ok! :thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn

The girls are all well - MiMi is being extra loving and has lovely rosy nipples now, so no doubts about her pregnancy  
Gracie is still full of mischief, though she has stopped stealing my Beanie Babies  She has taken a liking to my DH's football though (he uses it for physio exercises)


Mai Tai is just being her usual self - a cuddly, soppy girl :yesnod:


----------



## Ringypie

lymorelynn said:


> The girls are all well - MiMi is being extra loving and has lovely rosy nipples now, so no doubts about her pregnancy
> Gracie is still full of mischief, though she has stopped stealing my Beanie Babies  She has taken a liking to my DH's football though (he uses it for physio exercises)
> 
> 
> Mai Tai is just being her usual self - a cuddly, soppy girl :yesnod:


How gorgeous they are!


----------



## Ringypie

There has been great excitement in the RP household! I got some new trainers which were packed into 2 boxes! A box each for the boys!


----------



## oliviarussian

Ringypie said:


> There has been great excitement in the RP household! I got some new trainers which were packed into 2 boxes! A box each for the boys!
> 
> View attachment 147633


Awwwwwwww my favourite boys!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ringypie

oliviarussian said:


> Awwwwwwww my favourite boys!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just for you then..... In all his chocolatey glory!


----------



## charlieRabbit01

Denzel getting some z's accompanied by cute kitty snoring.


----------



## oggers86

charlieRabbit01 said:


> Denzel getting some z's accompanied by cute kitty snoring.


Aww look how cute he is!


----------



## gorgeous

Some lovely pics of gorgeous pussy cats meezer peeps!

My two are fabulous. They have the most amazing characters. Very playful, run round the house chasing each other, knocking my ornaments over in the process. Once all energy has been used they love to cuddle up to you.

One of their favourite positions...


----------



## laura1982

Aww all your cats are so stunning!! It's making me broody for kittens haha. I think my tonks would love a little Siamese brother or sister 

Gorgeous - your two are so cute snuggled up like a little Siamese train


----------



## Ringypie

Someone is taking advantage of a sunny spell!









He's been so noisy today because he wanted to go and sit in the porch in the sun. I open the porch, he faffs around for a few minutes then decides the kitchen sofa is a much better place for him!


----------



## laura1982

Ha ha ha bless him. I think they just like to test us to make sure we are paying attention


----------



## charlieRabbit01

I popped home for lunch and it was like having a tiger in the house, Denzel was patrolling up and down the window growling and scratching at the leaves blowing round the garden, seems the tail end of Hurricane Gonzalo is providing endless entertainment.


----------



## gorgeous

laura1982 said:


> Aww all your cats are so stunning!! It's making me broody for kittens haha. I think my tonks would love a little Siamese brother or sister
> 
> Gorgeous - your two are so cute snuggled up like a little Siamese train


Thank you for your kind comments Laura.

You are quite right, your Tonks really do need a baby meezer brother or sister. Talk to Lynn, her gorgeous MiMi is expecting!:thumbup1:


----------



## oggers86

Elsworth just tried to clean Elise whilst she was eating. It was so cute even though she growled a bit. Maybe he is just playing (or trying to) when he chases her around. 

If only hubs would say yes I could ask the behaviourist if getting him a friend would be a good idea. I suppose I can always ask....


----------



## gorgeous

Hellooooo....


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Elsworth just tried to clean Elise whilst she was eating. It was so cute even though she growled a bit. Maybe he is just playing (or trying to) when he chases her around.
> 
> If only hubs would say yes I could ask the behaviourist if getting him a friend would be a good idea. I suppose I can always ask....


Behaviourist? I think I've got some posts to catch up on! 
Excellent idea oggers


----------



## MollyMilo

So Rupert is 4 months old and been here a month already!! He's such a cheeky boy and has so much to say about everything!

Had a photo shoot this morning


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Behaviourist? I think I've got some posts to catch up on!
> Excellent idea oggers


Yes, I am getting one in because Elsworth has been pooing outside of the tray, Elise has been weeing and he bas been terrorising Elise. Things have been ok the last few days, the toiletting has been where it should be and he is being less chasy but I still want a professional to come in and give me their opinion and advice.

Yesterday all 3 were in the same room on their best behaviour so no doubt tomorrow they will put their differences aside and end up doing something like snuggling just to show me up then as soon as she is gone start a huge brawl


----------



## oggers86

MM Rupert is growing up fast! How are you finding having 2 chocolates in the house? Are they keeping you om your toes?


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Yes, I am getting one in because Elsworth has been pooing outside of the tray, Elise has been weeing and he bas been terrorising Elise. Things have been ok the last few days, the toiletting has been where it should be and he is being less chasy but I still want a professional to come in and give me their opinion and advice.
> 
> Yesterday all 3 were in the same room on their best behaviour so no doubt tomorrow they will put their differences aside and end up doing something like snuggling just to show me up then as soon as she is gone start a huge brawl


It will be very interesting to see what she makes of the situation. If she is anything like jackson Galaxy I'm sure she will help you and have your trio friends in no time!


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> MM Rupert is growing up fast! How are you finding having 2 chocolates in the house? Are they keeping you om your toes?


Oh yeah!! They are half brother and sister and are very similar!! Both like popcorn  Obsessed with play, extremely fussy eaters


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Hellooooo....


Oooh that looks like a cosy spot 

Your pet sofa does make me smile


----------



## gorgeous

Oggers I do hope you get the help you need from the behavourist. A huge well done though for perservering. I think she will advise the solution is to get Elsworth a playmate. I think you know that too. Speak to Lynn. MiMi is expecting so there will be a friend for Elsworth along very soon.

MM, where has that month gone? Talk about fly by! Rupert is gorgeous, such a wonderful looking boy. Love that cat tree. Amazon have got a nice one on their lightening deals this afternoon...leopard print material too..right up my street. Might treat the little darlings!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Oooh that looks like a cosy spot
> 
> Your pet sofa does make me smile


You can tell the weather is getting cooler...little Arthur is snuggling up in the radiator bed...the other day his tail was poking out one end and his little nose out the other...so funny!

The sofa bed is brill. I hoover it every day...makes for a nice clean bed!


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Oggers I do hope you get the help you need from the behavourist. A huge well done though for perservering. I think she will advise the solution is to get Elsworth a playmate. I think you know that too. Speak to Lynn. MiMi is expecting so there will be a friend for Elsworth along very soon.


I am a bit concerned she will as I really don't see hubs getting on board with it. He may suggest rehoming Elsworth if he needs a friend to be happy. I can't rehome my little one!!!


----------



## laura1982

MM - oh my goodness he is just gorgeous!! Ok - what's your address, I am coming round to cat nap him


----------



## laura1982

oggers86 said:


> Yes, I am getting one in because Elsworth has been pooing outside of the tray, Elise has been weeing and he bas been terrorising Elise. Things have been ok the last few days, the toiletting has been where it should be and he is being less chasy but I still want a professional to come in and give me their opinion and advice.
> 
> Yesterday all 3 were in the same room on their best behaviour so no doubt tomorrow they will put their differences aside and end up doing something like snuggling just to show me up then as soon as she is gone start a huge brawl


Let me know if you have any joy with this - Misty has been doing the same. It is only once or twice maybe every other week but it has been consistent for a while now and she has been checked out medically and we have loads of trays, I clean them all the time. I am now going to add another two trays in the places she has accidents and use another litter. I noticed she literally balances on the tray to avoid the litter so trying to find another - softer - type for her. I have tried a couple of new ones but she doesn't seem to realise it is litter.

I may end up getting a behaviourist in to be honest.


----------



## oggers86

laura1982 said:


> Let me know if you have any joy with this - Misty has been doing the same. It is only once or twice maybe every other week but it has been consistent for a while now and she has been checked out medically and we have loads of trays, I clean them all the time. I am now going to add another two trays in the places she has accidents and use another litter. I noticed she literally balances on the tray to avoid the litter so trying to find another - softer - type for her. I have tried a couple of new ones but she doesn't seem to realise it is litter.
> 
> I may end up getting a behaviourist in to be honest.


Will do. Have you tried clay litter? Elsworth mostly uses that to poo in but he also uses the wood clumping on occasion like this morning. He is so inconsistent it is a lot more difficult to pinpoint the problem myself.


----------



## laura1982

oggers86 said:


> Will do. Have you tried clay litter? Elsworth mostly uses that to poo in but he also uses the wood clumping on occasion like this morning. He is so inconsistent it is a lot more difficult to pinpoint the problem myself.


No - I will give that a go. I'm that desperate I think I will get two new trays and try both. She gets a tad constipated and I don't think that helps.


----------



## gorgeous

Chilling out after school with a few cats!


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Chilling out after school with a few cats!


My idea of heaven. Maybe the behaviourist will think another is a good idea and hubs will agree because they are the professional. After all he did say he would listen to their suggestions because they clearly know what they are talking about :devil:


----------



## oggers86

laura1982 said:


> No - I will give that a go. I'm that desperate I think I will get two new trays and try both. She gets a tad constipated and I don't think that helps.


Definitely worth a shot. I think I will keep both for the time being as wood is useful in the bathroom because there is nowhere but the bath to put a tray.


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> My idea of heaven. Maybe the behaviourist will think another is a good idea and hubs will agree because they are the professional. After all he did say he would listen to their suggestions because they clearly know what they are talking about :devil:


I would pay the behaviourist to say that! Then your hubby will say yes to another meezer! Yay way to go Oggers! :thumbup1:


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> I would pay the behaviourist to say that! Then your hubby will say yes to another meezer! Yay way to go Oggers! :thumbup1:


Lol! It is something I am going to ask the behaviourist their honest opinion because it I have wondered about it for months. If they say it is a terrible idea, Elsworth doesn't need one then fine, if they say yes and they could give me ways to manage the girls then a conversation with hubs is necessary. If they say he needs one but I shouldn't add one in then that is where I am stuck. Likewise if they say Elise needs to be an 
only cat because then what do we do?!

I am getting a bit ahead of myself here though, thinking of the worst case scenario when the behaviourist hasn't even been yet!

Let's wait and see what they suggest. I have also started reading Jackson Galaxy's new book on catification, living with a multi cat/indoor cat household.


----------



## gorgeous

This morning Arthur is chilling in the play room...hard life being a puss don't you think?


----------



## laura1982

gorgeous said:


> This morning Arthur is chilling in the play room...hard life being a puss don't you think?


What a handsome boy


----------



## gorgeous

laura1982 said:


> What a handsome boy


Aww thanks. He has a lovely nature to match his looks, are you tempted to add a meezer to your cat family?


----------



## gorgeous

Right. Who said these are a high energy breed?
So far today...the only time they have moved is to eat and move sleeping places!


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Right. Who said these are a high energy breed?
> So far today...the only time they have moved is to eat and move sleeping places!


Opposite in my house today, since getting up all Elsworth has done is run around and follow me from room to room whilst I make the house tidy for the behaviourist.


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> Opposite in my house today, since getting up all Elsworth has done is run around and follow me from room to room whilst I make the house tidy for the behaviourist.


Can't wait to hear the outcome from the behaviourist. Have you been looking at possible kittens just incase? Come on share, what kitten are you thinking of getting next?


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Can't wait to hear the outcome from the behaviourist. Have you been looking at possible kittens just incase? Come on share, what kitten are you thinking of getting next?


*If* and this is a BIG *if* it turned out we needed to then it would have to be a Meezer/Oriental.

Elsworth tried to get on the sofa with Elsa, ever so nicely but he was rejected.

He has been chasing Elise around most of the morning.

This makes me sad because he wants a snuggle buddy and a playmate, I have given him 2 grumpy cats. I think it is worse having cats that don't want to interact than it would be him just being on his own 

He is very content now sat with me on the sofa smiling away.


----------



## oggers86

Sorry to disappoint but the behaviourist does not think he needs a friend. There are some things we need to work on but they are all easy fixes, just means a bit of money spending and jiggling things around.


----------



## Alisa25

oggers86 said:


> Sorry to disappoint but the behaviourist does not think he needs a friend. There are some things we need to work on but they are all easy fixes, just means a bit of money spending and jiggling things around.


 Awww 

What did they suggest?


----------



## lymorelynn

oggers86 said:


> Sorry to disappoint but the behaviourist does not think he needs a friend. There are some things we need to work on but they are all easy fixes, just means a bit of money spending and jiggling things around.


Hope that everything works out for your trio :thumbup1:


----------



## oggers86

Alisa25 said:


> Awww
> 
> What did they suggest?


Haha I know.

Basically just increasing territory and giving Elise a way to go about without bumping into Elsa or Elsworth. We have come up with feeding Elise upstairs, having 3 proper homes for litter trays and *maybe* adding a 4th, need another tall scratching post for Elise upstairs and really a way for her to get in and out. This is perfectly possible, we just need a cat flap in the office window but hubs is digging his heels in about it


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> Haha I know.
> 
> Basically just increasing territory and giving Elise a way to go about without bumping into Elsa or Elsworth. We have come up with feeding Elise upstairs, having 3 proper homes for litter trays and *maybe* adding a 4th, need another tall scratching post for Elise upstairs and really a way for her to get in and out. This is perfectly possible, we just need a cat flap in the office window but hubs is digging his heels in about it


Oh never mind. But fingers crossed the behaviourists suggestions help your cats to live in harmony together.


----------



## lymorelynn

Just received these of my lovely Onesie/Dora


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Right. Who said these are a high energy breed?
> So far today...the only time they have moved is to eat and move sleeping places!


Resting up to plot and cause havoc


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Just received these of my lovely Onesie/Dora


Oh wow, she is stunning lynn!! What gorgeous photos :001_wub: :001_wub:

Do you hear from pashas new slaves?


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Oh never mind. But fingers crossed the behaviourists suggestions help your cats to live in harmony together.


I hope so!

I have just ordered more litter so I can change all the trays to clay seeing as this is what Elsworth prefers the most and Elise isnt really fussed.

More toys are on their way so we can up how much playing we do with Elsworth to redirect the energy and the chasing.

The big task is the garden which we are going to sort asap but I am not sure we will get it done before Spring..we shall see!

Debating over a window bed to attach to the patio window so he can look out into the garden instead of sitting on my kitchen windowsill where I put the glasses to dry!


----------



## gorgeous

Two of the lovelies in my life...:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Sorry for it being upside down!


----------



## curlywurlydee

Its been a while since ive posted, but i have been dipping in now and then to keep upto date with the goings on in the meezer thread!

Loved seeing all the photos posted, all the young meezers are blossoming into lovely young adults, and the new kid on the block, is choccy-licious  Mollymilo

and the goreous mimi is expecting, how wonderful and exciting!

anyway, my trio are getting along nicely. Although one of the boys (we think) peed in the middle of the sofa, so we are watching them like hawks at the moment, im hoping it was a one off. I have seen them all using the litter trays as normal since it happened and not seen anything unusual in thier stools or wee.

I cleaned the spot with simple soultions stain away but i keep getting wiffs of cat wee everynow and then, so im going to get some more and redo them i think.

Anyway, here are a few shots of the furkids. :thumbup:








[/URL]Untitled by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]

Our little Poseur Herbie..








[/URL]Untitled by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]

Sweet Draco....







[/URL]

__
https://flic.kr/p/oSMyAQ
 by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]

__
https://flic.kr/p/pMvuwo
 by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]

and the Beautiful Bella








[/URL]

__
https://flic.kr/p/pMvDkq
 by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]

all three








[/URL]The fur kids by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## oggers86

Elsworth had his first (and hopefully last) bath yesterday as I was worried he got bleach on him. He was very good and not hugely wriggly but I don't think he would be happy to repeat the process.


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Elsworth had his first (and hopefully last) bath yesterday as I was worried he got bleach on him. He was very good and not hugely wriggly but I don't think he would be happy to repeat the process.


Curly your feline trio is beautiful! Good to see you!

Rupert had his first bath last night too oggers..

My drain in the bath is slow so when I shower, water collects! I was in the bedroom getting ready and I heard a splash  heard a scramble And saw a soggy kitten rush past me! I was in the process of drying him and before I could he jumps straight into the litter :scared:


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Curly your feline trio is beautiful! Good to see you!
> 
> Rupert had his first bath last night too oggers..
> 
> My drain in the bath is slow so when I shower, water collects! I was in the bedroom getting ready and I heard a splash  heard a scramble And saw a soggy kitten rush past me! I was in the process of drying him and before I could he jumps straight into the litter :scared:


Oh that is really not good! Did he get any litter on him?! I think Elsworth was enjoying me drying him, I was being really rough so I could rub off any traces of bleach but he seemed quite happy.


----------



## Ringypie

So today I bought Ringo a new saddlecloth. A nice posh velvet one..... Parsnip was delighted with it!


----------



## MollyMilo

Morning meezer thread!

Is anyone else addicted to poppy cam? Think she'll have them today?? :thumbsup:

Trio is all well here, having a wash ready for a good days sleep with me


----------



## lymorelynn

Ringypie said:


> So today I bought Ringo a new saddlecloth. A nice posh velvet one..... Parsnip was delighted with it!
> 
> View attachment 147972


He looks very comfy there  Beautiful saddle cloth too :thumbsup:


----------



## oggers86

Elsa is becoming more tolerant of Elsworth, she lets him get closer over time. She is definitely not at the snuggling stage, he just got a whack for attempting to snuggle back yo back. I am hoping that eventually she might give in, it has taken 6 months for her to allow him within a foot so maybe in another 6 she will let him snuggle.


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> Elsa is becoming more tolerant of Elsworth, she lets him get closer over time. She is definitely not at the snuggling stage, he just got a whack for attempting to snuggle back yo back. I am hoping that eventually she might give in, it has taken 6 months for her to allow him within a foot so maybe in another 6 she will let him snuggle.


Glad things are going in the right direction Oggers. Poor Elsworth just wanting a feline friend to play and snuggle up to.


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Glad things are going in the right direction Oggers. Poor Elsworth just wanting a feline friend to play and snuggle up to.


I know, I think in hindsight we would have been better off with a pair but I was only allowed one! Maybe next time hubs will have to forget about wanting a Bengal and we get a pair of Meezers 

We are beginning to work on the progress plan for Elise but I want to wait until the end of November to install the cat flap in the window for her as I will have someone staying in the office for a night and I would prefer to systt and then continue without interruption.

I bought the jumbo scratching post from Zooplus for her...it looks ridiculous in such a small room but I might as well keep it. Need to put the wall mounted bed up for her somewhere in there as she is a definite tree dweller so she might like the security of height.

All very much a work in progress but it will be great when it's all finished :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanRose

Spooks wants to show you all his pathetic Halloween costume attempt. He is such a scaredy cat that this is as petrifying as he can possibly be! 



:lol:


----------



## gorgeous

Evening all. How are you and your lovely meezers doing?

Mine are chilling at the moment. They tend to wake up and go nuts about 9pm!


----------



## gorgeous

Not the best quality pic but so sweet...Blissa and Arthur snuggled up to my lovely Lily...:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Not the best quality pic but so sweet...Blissa and Arthur snuggled up to my lovely Lily...:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


Aww that photo is gorgeous!! :001_wub:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Aww that photo is gorgeous!! :001_wub:


Thank you. How are you and yours?

When is no4 joining you? X


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Thank you. How are you and yours?
> 
> When is no4 joining you? X


I'm exhausted, just worked 3 nights in a row!! Now Glad to have a week off with my trio :thumbup:

Number 4?  Seriously my three are fantastic, but I'm complete :lol:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I'm exhausted, just worked 3 nights in a row!! Now Glad to have a week off with my trio :thumbup:
> 
> Number 4?  Seriously my three are fantastic, but I'm complete :lol:


Really? Thought you could never have too many. How about one of Ruperts babies?


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Really? Thought you could never have too many. How about one of Ruperts babies?


Not having one of Rupert's babies, 3 has always been my number 

( feel free to quote this next year )


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Not having one of Rupert's babies, 3 has always been my number
> 
> ( feel free to quote this next year )


I know what you mean. They are very addictive I must admit. And a chocolate would be very nice BUT realistically we would need a bigger house.

So for now will enjoy the ones we have got!


----------



## gorgeous

CaninoAnimalRescue have a chocolate boy coming in.


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> CaninoAnimalRescue have a chocolate boy coming in.


Have you seen his photo? When do you get to cuddle!! So exciting :thumbup:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Have you seen his photo? When do you get to cuddle!! So exciting :thumbup:


Where is the photo? X


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Where is the photo? X


Don't think there is one as yet! I keep checking website


----------



## oggers86

Why are cats so uncooperative?!

For weeks now I have been trying to get decent pictures of all 3 so I can put them on the wall. 

Elsworth presented me with the perfect opportunity so I tried to take a decent picture but he is being stubborn and refusing to look at the camera straight on. 

What I need is to put the cats in a nice light room, get them into position and then superglue them down so they cant move until I have finished...

Elsa is no better and she is even harder to photograph as she is black. 

Even Elise refused to pose for me the other day :mad2:


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Where is the photo? X


Ooooh I'm in love!! :001_wub: :001_wub: velvet chocolate like silk


----------



## charlieRabbit01

Is my meezer cold?

I know in general kitties like to sit in warm spots but i've noticed since its got cold outside his fur sometimes sticks on end (not like when he bottle brushes his tail) a little like mine when i'm cold 

Do i need to do anything to warm him up? buy him a jumper?


----------



## lymorelynn

I don't think you need to buy him a jumper  maybe invest in a radiator bed or a nice snuggly, fleecy or furry bed though


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> I don't think you need to buy him a jumper  maybe invest in a radiator bed or a nice snuggly, fleecy or furry bed though


Or a Siamese buddy to snuggle up to! :biggrin:


----------



## charlieRabbit01

He's found his own warm and snuggly, my dressing gown!

Here he is having a duvet day with it, my OH popped home to get he milk (we live 5 minute walk from work) and in the space of an hour he's dragged my dressing gown across the bed and under the covers.


----------



## MollyMilo

charlieRabbit01 said:


> Is my meezer cold?
> 
> I know in general kitties like to sit in warm spots but i've noticed since its got cold outside his fur sometimes sticks on end (not like when he bottle brushes his tail) a little like mine when i'm cold
> 
> Do i need to do anything to warm him up? buy him a jumper?


I think this need to be warm increases as they get older. Millie is 16 months now and only recently needs to be attached to a heat source! I'm sitting on the bed and she's trying to get under the covers, digging and looking st me with those Meezer eyes! I have no choice but to get in so she can go underneath my knees!! It's 6pm


----------



## Ringypie

Parsnip has his own hot water bottle. It's fat, fluffy and has wonky eyes!


----------



## Azriel391

Ringypie said:


> Parsnip has his own hot water bottle. It's fat, fluffy and has wonky eyes!
> 
> View attachment 148443


Exclusive HWB for Parsnip ...... Flint is the best :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Azriel391

Surely sturdy tho not fat


----------



## oliviarussian

Ringypie said:


> Parsnip has his own hot water bottle. It's fat, fluffy and has wonky eyes!
> 
> View attachment 148443


I can't tell you how much your two make me smile!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rose

[/ATTACH]


Ringypie said:


> Parsnip has his own hot water bottle. It's fat, fluffy and has wonky eyes!
> 
> View attachment 148443


My Monty has a similar fat hot water bottle with wonky eyes!!


----------



## Ringypie

Azriel391 said:


> Surely sturdy tho not fat


Hmmm Flint would probably just refer to himself as 'cuddly' however he is on a diet!

It's ever so funny, parsnip likes to stuff himself between Flint and the cushions and really snuggle in so Flint acts like a draught excluder too!


----------



## Ringypie

rose said:


> [/ATTACH]
> 
> My Monty has a similar fat hot water bottle with wonky eyes!!


And what a beautiful hot water bottle!


----------



## Ringypie

Honestly! Do all Siameses interfere this much! Parsnip had already opened a couple of cupboards to have a look then opened this drawer and had a good rummage!


----------



## lymorelynn

I must have well behaved ones  Mai Tai occasionally opens the cat food cupboard and they all like to open the sliding doors on the wardrobes but they're usually pretty good :aureola:


----------



## Ringypie

Honestly he is so funny - he has to fiddle and interfere with everything!


----------



## gorgeous

How are you all and your lovely meezers?

I have a couple of pics for you. The first is not the best quality but has all pets and hubby in it!

The second is Blissa and Arthur using the laundry as a bed!


----------



## gorgeous

Oops here is the second!


----------



## oggers86

Elsworth is his usual naughty self, now 10 months old and as mad as ever. He has developed a rather annoying habit of hitting us in the head (with his claws out!) when he wants to get under the covers. Despite being a completely normal sized cat he takes up half the bed so one of the humans usually ends up with no space or covers. I am so glad I didn't want a Maine Coon, I would never get any space. 

He is still pooing inappropriately on average once a week but I am hoping this might be something he grows out of as I can not for the life of me figure out a pattern!


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Oops here is the second!


They look very comfy


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> How are you all and your lovely meezers?
> 
> I have a couple of pics for you. The first is not the best quality but has all pets and hubby in it!
> 
> The second is Blissa and Arthur using the laundry as a bed!


Animal bliss! Lovely to see your other cat chilling as well!

We are all well here. Rupert is 5 months and turning into Millie lol he's got her long body, her personality, obsessed with playing, doesn't like to eat unless it's cat biscuits or human cake , popcorn. He's very cute and I love him to bits :001_wub: 









Millie is now 16 months and the most affectionate little girl I've ever known, she's so sweet and is so happy to sit with her arms around my neck puring away as the boys wrestle. She still cuddles with the others but I'm her very special friend. Very fussy eater, just biscuits and the gourmet fish variety

Milo will be 3 next month   He's a big handsome softy, loves to play and really enjoys his food. Loves his radiator bed and the top of the barrel.

I've been having trouble with the forums so find I'm getting my Meezer fix on the fb groups! I'm getting a little annoyed with some of the posters in the other threads too if I'm honest, so stepping out a bit.

Here are my three enjoying a snuggle, Millie in the middle :001_wub: :001_wub:










How is everyone else? Lynn I bet you are excited to see Mimi babies!!!


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Animal bliss! Lovely to see your other cat chilling as well!
> 
> We are all well here. Rupert is 5 months and turning into Millie lol he's got her long body, her personality, obsessed with playing, doesn't like to eat unless it's cat biscuits or human cake , popcorn. He's very cute and I love him to bits :001_wub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millie is now 16 months and the most affectionate little girl I've ever known, she's so sweet and is so happy to sit with her arms around my neck puring away as the boys wrestle. She still cuddles with the others but I'm her very special friend. Very fussy eater, just biscuits and the gourmet fish variety
> 
> Milo will be 3 next month   He's a big handsome softy, loves to play and really enjoys his food. Loves his radiator bed and the top of the barrel.
> 
> I've been having trouble with the forums so find I'm getting my Meezer fix on the fb groups! I'm getting a little annoyed with some of the posters in the other threads too if I'm honest, so stepping out a bit.
> 
> Here are my three enjoying a snuggle, Millie in the middle :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is everyone else? Lynn I bet you are excited to see Mimi babies!!!


I would happily swap places with Millie! Rupert is getting so big now!


----------



## MollyMilo

Lynn, I've just read about MiMi in the breeding section I'm so sorry , everything crossed for you and MiMi ((( big hugs))) keep those legs crossed girl xx


----------



## lymorelynn

Thank you MM. She's on my knee at the moment and still holding on


----------



## oliviarussian

MollyMilo said:


> Lynn, I've just read about MiMi in the breeding section I'm so sorry , everything crossed for you and MiMi ((( big hugs))) keep those legs crossed girl xx


I was going to say keep your hand on your ha'penny Mimi but I think it may be too late for that!!!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Thought we might need some piccies 
Gracie




MiMi and Gracie - photo taken about half an hour ago


----------



## Ringypie

I found this on Facebook.... I think they have the word at the top wrong, it should read Siamese not toddler!


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> I found this on Facebook.... I think they have the word at the top wrong, it should read Siamese not toddler!
> 
> View attachment 149189


:lol: that's brilliant!!


----------



## Ringypie

It did make me laugh - we call Parsnip the dinky dictator because if we don't do what he wants we get shouted at!


----------



## Alisa25

Hello Meezer thread! 

Havent been on here for ages - life sort of taken over. 

How are everyone's meezers? 

My two are absolute joys. Im so in love with them both. 

Officially started prep for christmas - have their new blankey out with reindeers on it and their christmas themed bowls and the advent calendar will get its first use today! 

Will post piccies later today.


----------



## lymorelynn

My Meezers are well after the traumas of last week. Mai Tai and Gracie are both being their usual selves and MiMi is just about settling down to motherhood with her one surviving baby (the litter was premature for those who haven't seen my thread in breeding) i'm a bit of a prisoner in the bedroom with them - if I leave for any length of time MiMi comes to find me. bringing baby with her 
I will try and get some photos but while I have been so concerned about this one's survival I haven't really wanted to  He/she (not 100% sure) is still quite tiny but seems quite robust


----------



## oliviarussian

I'm going to visit some Meezers this afternoon in my new role as cat sitter... I'm quite excited to be honest!!!!!!

Edited to add: Just got back and wow, what beauties they were... A seal girlie and a blue point boy but try as I might I couldn't get a peep out of them!!!!!!


----------



## Ringypie

oliviarussian said:


> I'm going to visit some Meezers this afternoon in my new role as cat sitter... I'm quite excited to be honest!!!!!!
> 
> Edited to add: Just got back and wow, what beauties they were... A seal girlie and a blue point boy but try as I might I couldn't get a peep out of them!!!!!!


Give it time..... Parsnip goes into stealth mode when we have visitors - until he gets to know them then he shouts at them!


----------



## Azriel391

Ringypie said:


> Give it time..... Parsnip goes into stealth mode when we have visitors - until he gets to know them then he shouts at them!


:lol::lol::001_tt2::lol: Parsnip in stealth mode .... am off into Inspector Clouseau land instantly.... I can so see him in a deerstalker in my head eek


----------



## Ringypie

Who? Me?








He has definitely not been in stealth mode tonight, more like naughty mode. He's been so noisily demanding of cuddles then chasing a little insect while shouting at it then taking offence at one of the pictures in the wall and making naughty noises, threatening to knock it off the wall then answering back rudely when I tell him off! Think he's annoyed because Flint went to bed early so he couldn't play chase!


----------



## gorgeous

Look at this gorgeous pair...love em!


----------



## oggers86

Not much going on in our household, won't be long until Elsworth is a year old!!

He still hasn't managed to win the girls over but they have come to accept he isn't going anywhere. Him and Elise have reached a truce about sharing the cat tree but he still loves to try and chase her. 

I think he is turning into a teenager, the naughtiness and biting things has returned! I was very upset last night when he chose to sleep with hubs over me. I am full of cold so have been sleeping in the spare room for some peace much to Elises dismay as she really doesn't like me sleeping with her so she storms off  

After 4 months all cats are now settled in the new house and for the most part we all live peacefully. They all still have their favourite sleeping spots but Elsa and Elise have now been sharing what was once their independent territories. Elsa has been spending more time upstairs and Elise downstairs simultaneously with each other and Elsworth (at a sensible distance) so they are definitely happier.

I keep thinking about getting another Siamese for Elsworth (and myself  ) but I think we are fine as we are. In hindsight maybe 2 at once would have been better, definitely I will never have a kitten on its own again for too long. 

Next thing to consider is the cat proofed garden but I need to work out a plan to tackle next door as they may worry about their cats getting stuck. An enclosure would ve easier and I am tempted to go with that but it means less space for Elsworth. I want him to be able to zoom around chasing insects in the summer whilst we sit outside


----------



## lymorelynn

I'm sure you will have spotted this in the main cat chat - but just in case 
Pumpkin Pie anyone? :001_wub:


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Alfie sleeping on me for the first time in ages! :shock:


----------



## Ringypie

lymorelynn said:


> I'm sure you will have spotted this in the main cat chat - but just in case
> Pumpkin Pie anyone? :001_wub:


Oh my! Hello cutie!


----------



## gorgeous

Gorgeous Mum and baby pic Lynn. Just adorable...:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Azriel391

lymorelynn said:


> I'm sure you will have spotted this in the main cat chat - but just in case
> Pumpkin Pie anyone? :001_wub:


Oohh yes pls  gorgoeus pic Lynn , so sorry for the bridge babies xx .... lovely to see this little poppetpie doing well xx


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Daddy can I bathe with you??


----------



## MollyMilo

Lynn I'm heart broken for you. You've been through so much. Hope you are doing ok and you will go on to have gorgeous kittens again. xx

Christmas time is here yet again and I am looking at my Christmas boxes stuffed with decorations and strongly thinking, should I? Millie was a little terror last year at 5 months and fast forward a year later and I have her half brother now too! :yikes:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Lynn I'm heart broken for you. You've been through so much. Hope you are doing ok and you will go on to have gorgeous kittens again. xx
> 
> Christmas time is here yet again and I am looking at my Christmas boxes stuffed with decorations and strongly thinking, should I? Millie was a little terror last year at 5 months and fast forward a year later and I have her half brother now too! :yikes:


Last year Blissa was a baby too and managed to totally wreck our tree.

fast forward a year and we have another kitten. We have put a fibre optic tree up. No decorations...but tree still looks nice. Both meezers not paid much attention to it.

It really is such sad news regarding Lynn and her kittens. Must be devastating. X


----------



## lymorelynn

Thank you MM  I'm trying to get in the mood for Christmas and have put some of my decorations up - Gracie thinks they're great fun :yikes:


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Thank you MM  I'm trying to get in the mood for Christmas and have put some of my decorations up - Gracie thinks they're great fun :yikes:


My chocolate terrors won't leave the poor tree alone! I was decorating it and already had to pick it up twice!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

The three of them got themselves shut in the kitchen last night  I asked my husband if he done it as they were charging around like loonies when I went to bed but no, they were trying to reach a dangling decoration which is hanging on the wall behind the door in the kitchen. They must have pushed the door closed in their efforts - serves them right, the horrors :devil:


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> The three of them got themselves shut in the kitchen last night  I asked my husband if he done it as they were charging around like loonies when I went to bed but no, they were trying to reach a dangling decoration which is hanging on the wall behind the door in the kitchen. They must have pushed the door closed in their efforts - serves them right, the horrors :devil:


Haha I can just imagine that! Silly girls


----------



## oliviarussian

lymorelynn said:


> The three of them got themselves shut in the kitchen last night  I asked my husband if he done it as they were charging around like loonies when I went to bed but no, they were trying to reach a dangling decoration which is hanging on the wall behind the door in the kitchen. They must have pushed the door closed in their efforts - serves them right, the horrors :devil:


That'll teach 'em!!!!!


----------



## gorgeous

Chill out meezers!:glare:


----------



## Alisa25

Here are some latest pics of my two!  Show me ŷours!


----------



## lymorelynn

Here we are - the girls chilling


----------



## gorgeous

My two have been bl00dy brilliant. The past few days have been very busy. A lot of comings and goings in the gorgeous household. Different people...both young and old. These two have taken it in their stride..loved the extra fuss...entertained peeps with their hiding under the wrapping paper game...

Now it is quiet. 

So they are back to one of their favourite positions...


----------



## Alisa25

Meezer Finest: Extra immature and naughty chocolate Christmas pudding.


----------



## lymorelynn

What a lovely Christmas pudding


----------



## Alisa25

Thanks.  

There is also a Santa walking around the house but he refuses to dress himself! I told him he can't just walk around in his birthday suit. He does not look impressed...


----------



## Alisa25

Look at his new jumper!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Such a lovely colour to match those big blue eyes :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Look at his new jumper!!!


How gorgeous! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## oliviarussian

Alisa25 said:


> Look at his new jumper!!!


SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose

SpookyCat wants to make a very belated appearance, to wish you all a MEOWY CATMAS!


----------



## MollyMilo

JordanRose said:


> SpookyCat wants to make a very belated appearance, to wish you all a MEOWY CATMAS!


Handsome boy!!! I've never tried the jumper thing on my cats. They look so handsome though! :001_wub:

I don't know what it is, but as soon as my kittens reach 6 months their personality really begins to show. Rupert has given me nothing but backchat this week, it's so cute as he has the very high kitten squeak still. Then just now I'm sitting on the sofa, enjoying a very unexpected night off and he brings me... The plastic milk carton seal!


----------



## gorgeous

I want to wish each and everyone of you a fabulous Christmas. If it wasn't for you lot I would not have discovered this wonderful breed of cat.

I discovered this thread one night when I was bored and read every single post. By the end I knew I not only wanted one but HAD to have one! And just over a year later I have two!

They are the best stress reliever ever..funny..playful and very affectionate. 

I am even wondering how we can get a third in 2015.

Cheers!xxx


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> I want to wish each and everyone of you a fabulous Christmas. If it wasn't for you lot I would not have discovered this wonderful breed of cat.
> 
> I discovered this thread one night when I was bored and read every single post. By the end I knew I not only wanted one but HAD to have one! And just over a year later I have two!
> 
> They are the best stress reliever ever..funny..playful and very affectionate.
> 
> I am even wondering how we can get a third in 2015.
> 
> Cheers!xxx


Have the most fantastic Christmas gorgeous!! Can't wait to see Christmas morning photos with your kids and meezers!!!xx


----------



## oggers86

Elsworth wishes you all a Merry Christmas. Him and his sisters are going to get their present after breakfast, they each have an edible catnip Santa so that should keep them out of trouble for a bit..

Hope everyone and their kitties are enjoying their Christmas morning.


----------



## JordanRose

Meowy Christmas, everyone!! 

Hope you've all had lots of lovely goodies. I have lots of cat themed pressies which I love- especially my Suzanne Le Good artwork. Fab!! Spooks thought he'd get into the action too :001_wub:


----------



## Alisa25

Merry Christmas Meezer thread!  

I think went a bit over the top on presents for my two... They have more stuff than anyone else I bought for! XD


----------



## Ringypie

Merry Christmas everyone.

Hubby bought me a really soft twosie for Christmas. Parsnip is delighted and has been fast asleep on me all evening.


----------



## Azriel391

Lol he 's not daft


----------



## JillyJam

Merry Christmas from Nyota and Padme!


----------



## Ringypie

Oh Meezer people I'm not very well. Stinking rotten cold, faceache from my sinuses, splitting headache.

Bring in nurse Parsnip to make me feel better!









He is of course here to make me feel better and not because of my fluffy warm twosie...

Shame he's been sneezed off five or six times but always gets straight back on.


----------



## MollyMilo

Hope you are feeling better RP! With that little guy taking good care of you I'm sure you are :001_tt1:

Wishing you all a wonderful and happy 2015 xx

Big hugs to those who need it


----------



## gorgeous

Arthur the little so on so has been on an adventure! On the 30th December he went missing! We have been beside ourselves..but with the power of facebook and some truly fabulous neighbours we are re United. He must have sneaked out when my daughter went to visit a friend down the road.....and followed her...because that is where he was found!

Never realised how much I really love that lad...he is unique!

He is totally grounded now!


----------



## lymorelynn

gorgeous said:


> Arthur the little so on so has been on an adventure! On the 30th December he went missing! We have been beside ourselves..but with the power of facebook and some truly fabulous neighbours we are re United. He must have sneaked out when my daughter went to visit a friend down the road.....and followed her...because that is where he was found!
> 
> Never realised how much I really love that lad...he is unique!
> 
> He is totally grounded now!


Oh my goodness! What a scare  So pleased that young Arthur is back safe and sound the naughty boy :hand: My Solomon used to follow me but that's many years ago when we didn't worry so much about them going out


----------



## Lunabuma

Naughty boy, hopefully he won't have a taste for the great outdoors now!


----------



## gorgeous

He has eaten three bowls of food, had a cuddle. .now sleeping!

Thankfully our neighbours are brilliant and helped in the search. Little sod!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Arthur the little so on so has been on an adventure! On the 30th December he went missing! We have been beside ourselves..but with the power of facebook and some truly fabulous neighbours we are re United. He must have sneaked out when my daughter went to visit a friend down the road.....and followed her...because that is where he was found!
> 
> Never realised how much I really love that lad...he is unique!
> 
> He is totally grounded now!


I'm liking this post as I've been thinking of Arthur and nothing else since NYE! The relief that he's home!

Grounded young man!!!


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Arthur the little so on so has been on an adventure! On the 30th December he went missing! We have been beside ourselves..but with the power of facebook and some truly fabulous neighbours we are re United. He must have sneaked out when my daughter went to visit a friend down the road.....and followed her...because that is where he was found!
> 
> Never realised how much I really love that lad...he is unique!
> 
> He is totally grounded now!


Omg I am so glad he is back!! I would be distraught if Elsworth got out and went missing. I know the girls are fairly sensible so I don't worry so much but I don't think he would last 5 minutes!!

Are you still thinking of a 3rd Meezer??


----------



## gorgeous

Oggers. If I had the space then a third and even a fourth. Love em. Lol.

Anyway my daughter is so pleased to have her cuddly puss back, I think Arthur is quite content too..:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Oggers. If I had the space then a third and even a fourth. Love em. Lol.
> 
> Anyway my daughter is so pleased to have her cuddly puss back, I think Arthur is quite content too..:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


I can relate. I would love a houseful if finances were in mu favour!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Oggers. If I had the space then a third and even a fourth. Love em. Lol.
> 
> Anyway my daughter is so pleased to have her cuddly puss back, I think Arthur is quite content too..:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


I'm terribly cross with him for giving us all such a scare but truly amazed how this not even 10 month old young cat looked after himself for 3 nights, through the cold and all those nye fireworks!

Clever boy Arthur, but don't do it again!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I'm terribly cross with him for giving us all such a scare but truly amazed how this not even 10 month old young cat looked after himself for 3 nights, through the cold and all those nye fireworks!
> 
> Clever boy Arthur, but don't do it again!


He has become quite famous in our village. I must admit I never thought he had it in him to look after himself but he has dne well. Not a mark on him. He is sleeping a lot though.:biggrin:


----------



## lymorelynn

Peace has returned to our house after a New Year visit from my daughter and 4 of the grandchildren  The girls were fine with the bigger children but not too sure about the youngest who is 5  A shame as he loves his own cat so much, he just wanted to give them all a cuddle.
My daughter is going through a very difficult time as her husband was removed from the family and sectioned just before Christmas 
Mai Tai and MiMi appreciated her bed though


----------



## Lunabuma

Sorry to hear about your daughters husband. Your daughter is very lucky to have her family there for her. 

I had a lovely Christmas at home but a bit of a tense and miserable time at the in-laws who were all cross with each other for one reason or another.


----------



## gorgeous

Lynn. So sorry to hear about your daughter and her husband. Must be such a worry for all concerned. It is good that she has you for support. I work in Social Services and if you need any help or advise then more than happy to help.


On a lighter note. Arthur has had a couple of days rest and seems back to normal. For a little cat he has made a big impact.

Here he is with my youngest having a snuggle..


----------



## Lunabuma

Lovely pic, they both look like the cat that got the cream


----------



## gorgeous

Lunabuma said:


> Lovely pic, they both look like the cat that got the cream


Thank you.


----------



## MollyMilo

Lynn I'm so sorry you and your family are going through such difficult times 
Lovely photos of your girls.

Gorgeous I wish Arthur would tell us about his adventure!! 

I had a great Christmas and the best part was when my work rang Christmas eve morning and said its quiet, we are giving you holiday tonight! So instead of being a zombie at Christmas dinner, like previous years. I was able to fully enjoy it.


----------



## JordanRose

Ey up, Meezer Peeps! Spooks here...

My Mum left me for a whole week last week- the cheek!  - and I stayed with the other slaves. I was very distressed about it all at first as I thought Mum was going to come home at every moment but I soon settled down and kept myself to myself, only presenting myself to demand cuddles and food a couple of times a day 

I'm very happy she's home now but I heard her mention the W-O-R-K word. I hate that word. She should spend every waking moment pampering me, dammit!

Anyway, I had a nice stroll in the garden this evening, to check its security. All was well, I am pleased to announce. Here's some proof-

Checking the skies are clear.


All clear, Mum!


On the lookout again.


Coast is clear  


Get me from this angle now, Mum!


One blink of my baby blues and I can suck you in :devil:


----------



## oggers86

I have just bought Elsworth a jumper that he can wear when I take him for a walk. Hope he likes it!


----------



## lymorelynn

I've just been looking at the pedigree of my first Meezer, Solomon (Brakenden Tamarack) and discovered that his birthday was the same day as Gracie's


----------



## charlieRabbit01

I love spooks' collar/bow tie, very cute.


It's so interesting seeing how Denzel's personality is changing as he's getting older, he's now adopted the "sexy walk" which means I'm hungry and he sashays round the room, if it also includes rolling seductively on the floor this means I want play time.

He has also sleeping in bed like a person. His normal routine stil exists, check mummy and daddy are in bed, when the light goes off, go to kitchen and finish food, check home is secure, back to bed for a wash then he requests a human lifts the duvet and he gets in finishing off spooning with said human with head on the pillow.


----------



## gorgeous

When my two are hungry..they really do let you know it. They too walk around but meowing....and no let up util their bowls are dutifully filled!


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> When my two are hungry..they really do let you know it. They too walk around but meowing....and no let up util their bowls are dutifully filled!


I have the opposite with Elsworth, he never tells me he is hungry. The only signs are him trying to eat out of an empty bowl. Never had a cat that didn't tell me they were hungry!!


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> I have the opposite with Elsworth, he never tells me he is hungry. The only signs are him trying to eat out of an empty bowl. Never had a cat that didn't tell me they were hungry!!


Elsworth is a right character bless him!


----------



## charlieRabbit01

oggers86 said:


> I have the opposite with Elsworth, he never tells me he is hungry. The only signs are him trying to eat out of an empty bowl. Never had a cat that didn't tell me they were hungry!!


aww bless, he's got such a unique personality.

Denzel doesnt tend to meow when he's hungry, but he kicks up a right storm if he wants his litter changing. he literally holds it in till he gets it changed. The relieved face he pulls after is so amusing.


----------



## charlieRabbit01

Look mummy I'm sleeping like a human.


----------



## gorgeous

charlieRabbit01 said:


> Look mummy I'm sleeping like a human.


What a gorgeous cheeky cat! I do sometimes think they forget they are cats! X


----------



## Ringypie

gorgeous said:


> What a gorgeous cheeky cat! I do sometimes think they forget they are cats! X


See we think Parsnip truely believes he is one of us and Flint is his pet lol!!


----------



## charlieRabbit01

it really is true you own a dog but a cat owns you. 

I discovered when I made the bed not only had he claimed my dressing gown under there but Voldermort bunny was also there for snuggles. 

I thought only dogs had a teddy but Denzel keeps on suprising me.


----------



## Ringypie

Lunch today. Hubby and I sitting at the dining table. As usual, Parsnip sits on the spare chair, no attempt to get on the table or steal food or anything. He's so funny!
Suppose it's not really the spare chair is it - it's Parsnip's seat!


----------



## Ringypie

And now he's wearing hubby's trousers....


----------



## gorgeous

Ringypie said:


> And now he's wearing hubby's trousers....
> View attachment 151114


He is just letting you know who is boss?


----------



## Ringypie

gorgeous said:


> He is just letting you know who is boss?


Mehh... Yes it's pretty plain who wears the trousers in this house and it certainly isn't hubby or I!


----------



## gorgeous

Ringypie said:


> Mehh... Yes it's pretty plain who wears the trousers in this house and it certainly isn't hubby or I!


Soon he will be prime minister!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> What a gorgeous cheeky cat! I do sometimes think they forget they are cats! X


I love the photo of Arthur and your daughter in her bed. He's lying flat on his back all tucked up!


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> And now he's wearing hubby's trousers....
> View attachment 151114


Haha!!! :lol:


----------



## MollyMilo

So windy tonight! The cats have gone a bit loopy  Millie is howling at the windows and telling the wind who's boss I think!


----------



## Ringypie

The reign of terror continues.

My husband made the mistake of leaving his steps out after doing some work in the kitchen.....


----------



## Ringypie

Really handy if you're quite small but want to open a drawer


----------



## Ringypie

Particularly for the nosy ones among us!


----------



## gorgeous

Ringypie said:


> The reign of terror continues.
> 
> My husband made the mistake of leaving his steps out after doing some work in the kitchen.....
> 
> View attachment 151156


These Puddy cats are so funny. They will be demanding their own phones and TVs for their room next.


----------



## Ringypie

He is NOT having his own phone! I can just imagine he'd be ringing every couple of minutes while we were out asking when we will be back as he's bored / Flint's used the litter tray and it's disgusting / he wants a cuddle / hungry..........


----------



## lymorelynn

:lol: Parsnip is brilliant :thumbup: I love the idea of him having Flint as his pet and ringing you up every few minutes :lol::lol:


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> Particularly for the nosy ones among us!
> 
> View attachment 151158


Nosey Parker!!


----------



## MollyMilo

Evening meezer thread  I've had a lovely week off from work and not looking forward to tomorrow but oh well, it's nights so not too bad!

Here are some recent photos of my 3 :001_wub:

Rupert is going to be huge!










Millie and Rupert my Choc partners in crime 










Milo playing with his favourite Toy


----------



## Ringypie

I love the pic of Millie and Rupert particularly, they look like they have been disturbed in the middle of plotting chocolate mischief!


----------



## lymorelynn

My son took loads of photos of the girls at Christmas but he's a bit of photo perfectionist (member of his Uni photo society) so he told me most of them weren't any good  He did send me 4 though - this one of Gracie is my favourite


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> My son took loads of photos of the girls at Christmas but he's a bit of photo perfectionist (member of his Uni photo society) so he told me most of them weren't any good  He did send me 4 though - this one of Gracie is my favourite


That's a fantastic one!! She Oozes elegance :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> I love the pic of Millie and Rupert particularly, they look like they have been disturbed in the middle of plotting chocolate mischief!


You could be right RP, the two of them terrorised the Christmas tree, I keep finding baubles a week after putting it away. 

Oh and remind me to purchase a new one for next year!!


----------



## gorgeous

Beautiful pictures of gorgeous cats Molly and Lynn.

My two are not very good morning cats...this is how you will find them for most of the day!


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Beautiful pictures of gorgeous cats Molly and Lynn.
> 
> My two are not very good morning cats...this is how you will find them for most of the day!


Aww :001_wub:

I like that Blissa has one eye slightly open focused on Arthur. I bet she's not letting him out of her sight now!


----------



## Ringypie

lymorelynn said:


> My son took loads of photos of the girls at Christmas but he's a bit of photo perfectionist (member of his Uni photo society) so he told me most of them weren't any good  He did send me 4 though - this one of Gracie is my favourite


What a beautiful young lady!


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> You could be right RP, the two of them terrorised the Christmas tree, I keep finding baubles a week after putting it away.
> 
> Oh and remind me to purchase a new one for next year!!


A new one for next year???? A new chocolate???? Ooohhh exciting!!!


----------



## gorgeous

Well Arthur is going to school on Monday. He has been chosen to meet some children as part of a science project learning about animals.
I think he will enjoy it as he is very confident and loves fuss.
Thoughts?hmy:hmy:


----------



## lymorelynn

Good luck :yikes:
I hope you have him on a harness and lead


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> Good luck :yikes:
> I hope you have him on a harness and lead


It will be in a safe environment. In a room. With a vet and vet nurse. He don't have a harness and lead. Getting worried now. :huh:


----------



## lymorelynn

I really would advise investing in a harness - so much easier to keep a hand on him and you never know where he could escape to even in an enclosed room. I don't want to put you off - it sounds a fabulous idea - but if it were one of mine I'd want to be certain they were secure.


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> A new one for next year???? A new chocolate???? Ooohhh exciting!!!


No more


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Well Arthur is going to school on Monday. He has been chosen to meet some children as part of a science project learning about animals.
> I think he will enjoy it as he is very confident and loves fuss.
> Thoughts?hmy:hmy:


If you are with him the whole time, I don't see why not!

Then book him into a show, his sister p kept is doing very well!


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> If you are with him the whole time, I don't see why not!
> 
> Then book him into a show, his sister p kept is doing very well!


It's for an hour. And yes I will be there. The school have done it before. And as I say very well organised. Arthur will love it.

Not too sure about the showing element. 1 I am too busy and 2 not sure it is my cup of tea.


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> It's for an hour. And yes I will be there. The school have done it before. And as I say very well organised. Arthur will love it.
> 
> Not too sure about the showing element. 1 I am too busy and 2 not sure it is my cup of tea.


It's not for me either if I'm honest 

Arthur will love being with the children! Have a great day at school Arthur


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> It's not for me either if I'm honest
> 
> Arthur will love being with the children! Have a great day at school Arthur


I might take Lily too. Might as well take the whole menagerie.

My daughter is so excited I think she will burst!


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> I really would advise investing in a harness - so much easier to keep a hand on him and you never know where he could escape to even in an enclosed room. I don't want to put you off - it sounds a fabulous idea - but if it were one of mine I'd want to be certain they were secure.


Thank you for the advice Lynn. It is worth baring in mind.


----------



## MollyMilo

Rupert has a lot to say about everything! Even what time we get out of bed after a night shift


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Rupert has a lot to say about everything! Even what time we get out of bed after a night shift


Well he does look rather cosy. Bless him. He is very handsome.


----------



## Lunabuma

Meezer owner in need peeps !!!

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-training-and-behaviour/390193-stressed-siamese.html#post1064029685


----------



## gorgeous

Arthur has got into his carrier all by himself! He is obviously looking forward to going to school!


----------



## lymorelynn

Hope Arthur has a lovely time at school :yesnod:


----------



## oggers86

Not Siamese related but the girls are on the spare bed again just a foot apart. This time it was Elise who joined Elsa. 

It is a shame Elsworth is so crazy, I am certain they would let him join them providing there was enough space between them and he didn't try and touch them. 

It's nice to see the girls getting along better, I always felt sad that they once must have been close and then fell out.


----------



## gorgeous

Just got back with Arthur. What a star he is! The children to be fair so well behaved. They asked lots of questions. Many gave Arthur a fuss and Arthur loved it. Did not want to go backjin his carrier. ..lol

pleased we did it now.


----------



## lymorelynn

So pleased it all went well - well done Arthur :thumbup:


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Just got back with Arthur. What a star he is! The children to be fair so well behaved. They asked lots of questions. Many gave Arthur a fuss and Arthur loved it. Did not want to go backjin his carrier. ..lol
> 
> pleased we did it now.


Oh fantastic!!! I forgot Arthur was going to school today, bless him he looked excited!


----------



## charlieRabbit01

So I'm wondering if its just my little monster or all meezers that play with their claws out.

Denzel is 1 and half years old and he still plays with his claws out. I'd never really thought about it till i watched a program that was talking about cats at play and said becuase its just a game the cat keeps its claws away as so not to scratch the dog they are playing with.

I know that meezers are different from other breeds is this a difference too? or is my boy living up to being a monster?


----------



## Lunabuma

If they are serious about swatting something, claws are out! Playing / not so serious, claws are in x


----------



## oggers86

charlieRabbit01 said:


> So I'm wondering if its just my little monster or all meezers that play with their claws out.
> 
> Denzel is 1 and half years old and he still plays with his claws out. I'd never really thought about it till i watched a program that was talking about cats at play and said becuase its just a game the cat keeps its claws away as so not to scratch the dog they are playing with.
> 
> I know that meezers are different from other breeds is this a difference too? or is my boy living up to being a monster?


Elsworth always has his claws out even when he isn't being rough. I just put it down to him being a bit different.


----------



## lymorelynn

I'm not sure how true it is but I believe that Siamese is one breed of cat that does not retract their claws completely


----------



## charlieRabbit01

I wondered if this might be a meezer thing, I know they are very different in lots of ways to non meezer cats, if thats the politest way to put it :001_unsure:

I shall have to come to terms with forever having cat scratches on my hand.


----------



## MollyMilo

This is one of Milos favourite games. I go downstairs and half way down I have to hold the banister and wiggle my fingers.. milo jumps up and pats them, THEN we can walk down the rest of the stairs. Claws are never out and we've been playing this game since he was a kitten! He's so cute 

Another one is he pretends to be fast asleep in his radiator bed, but as you walk past he pats you! 

Millie and Rupert always play with claws out


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> This is one of Milos favourite games. I go downstairs and half way down I have to hold the banister and wiggle my fingers.. milo jumps up and pats them, THEN we can walk down the rest of the stairs. Claws are never out and we've been playing this game since he was a kitten! He's so cute
> 
> Another one is he pretends to be fast asleep in his radiator bed, but as you walk past he pats you!
> 
> Millie and Rupert always play with claws out


Good grief. I can see who is the boss is in your house lol...is it Milo any chance? Lol

Never gave claws and siamese a thought. But now mentioned. Quite often Arthur will jump up on ones lap and his claws are out. And I have looked at him and he does appear to have his claws on show all the while.

Blissa on the other hand is too much of a lady and keeps her claws to herself! Lol

I have to say I ave learnt something new today. Lol.


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Good grief. I can see who is the boss is in your house lol...is it Milo any chance? Lol
> 
> Never gave claws and siamese a thought. But now mentioned. Quite often Arthur will jump up on ones lap and his claws are out. And I have looked at him and he does appear to have his claws on show all the while.
> 
> Blissa on the other hand is too much of a lady and keeps her claws to herself! Lol
> 
> I have to say I ave learnt something new today. Lol.


Haha sometimes gorgeous I forget and as I'm reaching to gather up the post/news paper I notice him sitting on the stairs looking so dissapointed!!! He has that look where I have to drop everything and go back up the stairs! :lol:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Haha sometimes gorgeous I forget and as I'm reaching to gather up the post/news paper I notice him sitting on the stairs looking so dissapointed!!! He has that look where I have to drop everything and go back up the stairs! :lol:


OMG! That's just brilliant. Nearly spat my vino out all over the iPad..that has tickled me.. having to go back up the stairs to play Milos game.
These cats are very demanding. :001_unsure:


----------



## charlieRabbit01

Our little meezers definitely rule the roost!


----------



## MollyMilo

charlieRabbit01 said:


> Our little meezers definitely rule the roost!


As this author has found out 

I Can&#39;t Get By Without My Cat eBook: Ellie Williams: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store

Read this last night, spent the whole book nodding!


----------



## MollyMilo

I'm so excited meezer thread! First of all I'm off to see my breeder friend and her 3 week old kittens today 

Secondly the most exciting thing yet, Rupert has grown the 'm' on his mask!! molly had one too 

This is handsome Rupert soaking up the Rays


----------



## lymorelynn

Have a lovely day :thumbup1: Baby Meezers :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> I'm so excited meezer thread! First of all I'm off to see my breeder friend and her 3 week old kittens today
> 
> Secondly the most exciting thing yet, Rupert has grown the 'm' on his mask!! molly had one too
> 
> This is handsome Rupert soaking up the Rays


Rupert is a very handsome young man.

Can't wait to see some baby meezers!

Are you having one?


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Rupert is a very handsome young man.
> 
> Can't wait to see some baby meezers!
> 
> Are you having one?


I'm not  You will help me through that


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Have a lovely day :thumbup1: Baby Meezers :001_wub::001_wub:


Lynn, they were so cute!! 3 weeks old and wobbling about. All lilacs and lilac tabbies :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Lynn, they were so cute!! 3 weeks old and wobbling about. All lilacs and lilac tabbies :001_wub: :001_wub:


Sound gorgeous. Any boys?


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Sound gorgeous. Any boys?


3 girls and 2 boys. my friend is keeping one boy and girl, the boy she's named Rupert  the other boy is possibly spoken for not sure if he's solid or tabby yet.


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> 3 girls and 2 boys. my friend is keeping one boy and girl, the boy she's named Rupert  the other boy is possibly spoken for not sure if he's solid or tabby yet.


I love them all. I think I need one in every colour.

I looked after my friends poorly 6 year old this morning. He sat on the sofa watching TV. Arthur did not leave his side. So sweet.


----------



## Buttons1

I thought you meezer lovers would be interested to see this lovely cat who is currently at The Scratching Post rescue where I volunteer. She is called Puffle and is half siamese. Here is her description:

"Puffle is looking for an adult only home, she has that 'naughty tortie' streak 
Being half siamese Puffle will need lots of attention when she wants it and time to do her own thing too (a typical cat really!!)"



So interesting to see a tortie/calico cat with a siamese look.


----------



## Buttons1




----------



## MollyMilo

Why is this thread so quiet 

Here is Rupert posing for the camera this morn :001_wub:


----------



## oliviarussian

MollyMilo said:


> Why is this thread so quiet
> 
> Here is Rupert posing for the camera this morn :001_wub:


Good morning Rupert, You're a sight for sore eyes!


----------



## oggers86

Elsworth had access to the whole house last night and did a poo in his tray, yay!!!! Such a good boy!!! I was very glad to have him back, even though he takes up all the room I would rather that than him being in his crate. Probably not the ideal way of training him to use the tray but to be honest he clearly knows to poo in it so he just needs to get into the habit. Will be building his enclosure next Sunday weather dependent.

On a side note I am uber sensitive to smells at the moment and one of the litter trays is causing me big problems. The silly thing is that it is the one tray that is never used so has no reason to smell. None of the others are making me sick  

Saw baby today and all is well, no feelings as to what it might be yet. Hopefully soon I will stop feeling sick every time I walk into the hall or open the fridge.


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Elsworth had access to the whole house last night and did a poo in his tray, yay!!!! Such a good boy!!! I was very glad to have him back, even though he takes up all the room I would rather that than him being in his crate. Probably not the ideal way of training him to use the tray but to be honest he clearly knows to poo in it so he just needs to get into the habit. Will be building his enclosure next Sunday weather dependent.
> 
> On a side note I am uber sensitive to smells at the moment and one of the litter trays is causing me big problems. The silly thing is that it is the one tray that is never used so has no reason to smell. None of the others are making me sick
> 
> Saw baby today and all is well, no feelings as to what it might be yet. Hopefully soon I will stop feeling sick every time I walk into the hall or open the fridge.


Give him lots of praise, hope Elsworth continues to do his business in the tray.

Very exciting about baby xx


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> Elsworth had access to the whole house last night and did a poo in his tray, yay!!!! Such a good boy!!! I was very glad to have him back, even though he takes up all the room I would rather that than him being in his crate. Probably not the ideal way of training him to use the tray but to be honest he clearly knows to poo in it so he just needs to get into the habit. Will be building his enclosure next Sunday weather dependent.
> 
> On a side note I am uber sensitive to smells at the moment and one of the litter trays is causing me big problems. The silly thing is that it is the one tray that is never used so has no reason to smell. None of the others are making me sick
> 
> Saw baby today and all is well, no feelings as to what it might be yet. Hopefully soon I will stop feeling sick every time I walk into the hall or open the fridge.


Excellent news on both Elsworth and baby. I am genuinely very pleased for you.

Morning sickness is a good sign Oggers.

How exciting!


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Give him lots of praise, hope Elsworth continues to do his business in the tray.
> 
> Very exciting about baby xx





gorgeous said:


> Excellent news on both Elsworth and baby. I am genuinely very pleased for you.
> 
> Morning sickness is a good sign Oggers.
> 
> How exciting!


If only it was limited to morning. I spend most the day/evening feeling queasy with episodes of "im going to be sick"

Trying to feed Elsworth his chicken ropocat but all 3 are being awkward. The girls want his food and he wants their food


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> If only it was limited to morning. I spend most the day/evening feeling queasy with episodes of "im going to be sick"
> 
> Trying to feed Elsworth his chicken ropocat but all 3 are being awkward. The girls want his food and he wants their food


Wait until you get bigger and you get heartburn! Oh the discomfort. Lol.


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Wait until you get bigger and you get heartburn! Oh the discomfort. Lol.


Oh lovely...

How can something so tiny cause so much discomfort?!


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> Oh lovely...
> 
> How can something so tiny cause so much discomfort?!


It is all so worthwhile when you have your first cuddle of your bundle of loveliness.


----------



## Ringypie

Congratulations Oggers!!!

We have had a new cooker delivered today. Yesterday we pulled the old one out to clean it and the space left behind. Well. Wild excitement on the Parsnip front. Access to under the kitchen cupboards!!!









He's has a good old rummage! I have to say I'm a bit ick about there being cobwebs under there but I can't get at it to clean! Maybe I should attach dusters to Parsnip and send him back in!


----------



## oggers86

Ringypie said:


> Congratulations Oggers!!!
> 
> We have had a new cooker delivered today. Yesterday we pulled the old one out to clean it and the space left behind. Well. Wild excitement on the Parsnip front. Access to under the kitchen cupboards!!!
> 
> View attachment 151941
> 
> 
> He's has a good old rummage! I have to say I'm a bit ick about there being cobwebs under there but I can't get at it to clean! Maybe I should attach dusters to Parsnip and send him back in!


Thanks 

Elsworth used to get under the kitchen cupboards in our old house and come out looking just like that.


----------



## oggers86

Poo on the floor again so he is back in the crate. I don't understand why he is so inconsistent. He had access to all the house the other day and did a poo in the tray yet the second night its on the floor. 

I have a feeling he is avoiding pooing in the crate, he went 5 days without going until I let him out which is not good for him. 

Don't really know what else to do


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> Poo on the floor again so he is back in the crate. I don't understand why he is so inconsistent. He had access to all the house the other day and did a poo in the tray yet the second night its on the floor.
> 
> I have a feeling he is avoiding pooing in the crate, he went 5 days without going until I let him out which is not good for him.
> 
> Don't really know what else to do


Does the pooing outside the tray occur when you are at home, out or both?


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Does the pooing outside the tray occur when you are at home, out or both?


Both, doesn't make a difference if either of us are in or out.


----------



## gorgeous

oggers86 said:


> Both, doesn't make a difference if either of us are in or out.


Does crating make a difference? Must admit not heard that one before. Could that emotionally harm him? Being confined to a small space. Trying to imagine any of mine being crated and how they would be affected.

Have you tried writing a diary? I.e feeding. Toi letting. Litter change etc.


----------



## oggers86

gorgeous said:


> Does crating make a difference? Must admit not heard that one before. Could that emotionally harm him? Being confined to a small space. Trying to imagine any of mine being crated and how they would be affected.
> 
> Have you tried writing a diary? I.e feeding. Toi letting. Litter change etc.


Tried the diary, logged food, litter, visitors, scooping, deliveries, my shifts, hubs shifts but no pattern.

We crated him for about 6 days, he did a poo on day 2 when he was crated but then didn't do a poo until night 5 When he wasn't crated but he did the poo in the litter tray in the crate. He was being fed nothing but chicken until Sunday when I gave him some kangaroo incase the chicken was constipating him. Since Monday it has been chicken ropocat.

I am worried about the crating causing him di
distress which can't be undone. He is such a people cat that I am sure being away from us doesn't help.

I think the next step is a new behaviourist, properly qualified to deal with these issues who will offer ongoing support for a time.

I have considered letting him out but we are building the enclosure soon so we can see how we get on with that. Putting a litter tray in there as well.


----------



## lymorelynn

Spot the kitten


----------



## Ringypie

lymorelynn said:


> Spot the kitten


Is there a norty hiding under the rug?!


----------



## lymorelynn

Ringypie said:


> Is there a norty hiding under the rug?!


There is indeed  Came into the lounge and saw the rug had been rucked up and there she was - one norty little Princess 
I've been visiting a breeder friend this morning and met the most adorable pair of caramel tabby babies :001_tt1:


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> There is indeed  Came into the lounge and saw the rug had been rucked up and there she was - one norty little Princess
> I've been visiting a breeder friend this morning and met the most adorable pair of caramel tabby babies :001_tt1:


Ooh how beautiful! Are you branching out into tabbies?

I want a "Hector"..


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Ooh how beautiful! Are you branching out into tabbies?
> 
> I want a "Hector"..


No but they were gorgeous - one boy sold and she was thinking of keeping the girl for herself - there were 3 more in the litter but they'd already gone to their new homes. I met their daddy too - he's very handsome :001_wub:


----------



## gorgeous

Gosh looks like we have some broody meezer owners...Lynn and MM about to add to their brood..A tabby and a bi colour! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Ringypie

gorgeous said:


> Gosh looks like we have some broody meezer owners...Lynn and MM about to add to their brood..A tabby and a bi colour! Can't wait for pics!


Ooh I'm envious I'd love another! But 2 is plenty for us at the moment!


----------



## Ringypie

Especially as this one is on a strict diet due to being a porker and has taken to belting around the house with Parsnip and wandering around singing like mogwai from Gremlins!


----------



## gorgeous

Ringypie said:


> Ooh I'm envious I'd love another! But 2 is plenty for us at the moment!


My two are doing their zooms at the moment. Just imagine 3 of them chasing each other...The house would end upside down! Lol


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> My two are doing their zooms at the moment. Just imagine 3 of them chasing each other...The house would end upside down! Lol


Haha well what happens here is two of them start the mad chase around, the 3rd one appears looking perplexed usually licking lips from eating and suddenly just runs after them! It's so funny


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> Haha well what happens here is two of them start the mad chase around, the 3rd one appears looking perplexed usually licking lips from eating and suddenly just runs after them! It's so funny


That's a bit like here when Flint starts galloping. Parsnip goes all alert and you can see a thought bubble appear over his head saying 'what on earth is my cat up to??' Then he trots off at top speed to join in!


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> That's a bit like here when Flint starts galloping. Parsnip goes all alert and you can see a thought bubble appear over his head saying 'what on earth is my cat up to??' Then he trots off at top speed to join in![/
> 
> Haha yes the thought bubble!
> 
> I tell ya, these cats are better than tv :lol:


----------



## lymorelynn

Ringypie said:


> That's a bit like here when Flint starts galloping. Parsnip goes all alert and you can see a thought bubble appear over his head saying 'what on earth is *my cat* up to??' Then he trots off at top speed to join in!


 :lol:
We have the mad half hour here too  Mai Tai usually sits looking with an expression that says that sort of behaviour is beneath her and then a minute later she's charging around with MiMi and Gracie  At least join in the curtain climbing though 
And just to add - I am *not* considering any new additions, tabby point or otherwise (though my husband did say 'why didn't you see if you could have the girl'  )


----------



## LizzieandLoca

I feel I can join in on this thread now with the pending arrival of my little Ori blue! 

These stories are making me ask - what am I letting myself in for?!

(Can't wait!)


----------



## Ringypie

LizzieandLoca said:


> I feel I can join in on this thread now with the pending arrival of my little Ori blue!
> 
> These stories are making me ask - what am I letting myself in for?!
> 
> (Can't wait!)


Hmmm I would say get ready for noisy opinionated wonderful naughty....

Congratulations!!!!!! So is it a boy or a girl? When do they arrive?


----------



## gorgeous

Lizzy. You will not regret it. I love the orientals by the way. Congratulations.


----------



## LizzieandLoca

She's a gorgeous little girl... She'll be ready in 4/5 weeks.

Here she is (still nameless!)...


----------



## Ringypie

LizzieandLoca said:


> She's a gorgeous little girl... She'll be ready in 4/5 weeks.
> 
> Here she is (still nameless!)...


Omg!!! How cute!!! She's like a tiny pedigree version of Flint!


----------



## MollyMilo

LizzieandLoca said:


> She's a gorgeous little girl... She'll be ready in 4/5 weeks.
> 
> Here she is (still nameless!)...


Welcome to the thread 
We haven't had a newbie slave for ages!!!so excited for you x


----------



## gorgeous

Sharing a cushion.


----------



## Ringypie

gorgeous said:


> Sharing a cushion.


But notice who is taking up more of the cushion... The small opinionated one as always


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Sharing a cushion.


The sweetest photo :001_wub: :001_wub:

Has blissa always been lilac? She is very beautiful!


----------



## MollyMilo

Close your ears L&L...

Milo has been in one of his ' I'm very needy today but I don't know what I want!!' Moods for 2 hours!!!!!

Crying wailing, I fed him, let him out, in, out, in out in,...( ok you get the idea there) cuddled him, stroked all his favourite spots, played and played but he continued to wail and cry. I examined him all over, I went outside to see if anything was around that was upsetting him. He had his heating on, clean beds, clean litter, no sores anywhere.

He Finally curled up in one of the radiator beds and now he is fine. I think he was over tired!! He does this every now and again!

Do you have Needy days too?


----------



## lymorelynn

The girls are generally fairly quiet but they do have days where they just want to sit on your lap all day - if you have anything to do they're there, under your feet, pawing your leg and just sitting looking mournful - funny things


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> The girls are generally fairly quiet but they do have days where they just want to sit on your lap all day - if you have anything to do they're there, under your feet, pawing your leg and just sitting looking mournful - funny things


Haha that is a usual day here 

I think today he was also very cross with me for inviting a British Gas engineer into the house to fix a light! How dare I 

This is why I love the breed, I love their neediness. They get more and more so as they age, Milo is 3 now! It's worrying at the time though :001_smile:


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Haha that is a usual day here
> 
> *I think today he was also very cross with me for inviting a British Gas engineer into the house to fix a light! How dare I
> *
> This is why I love the breed, I love their neediness. They get more and more so as they age, Milo is 3 now! It's worrying at the time though :001_smile:


There's your answer  - he thought he was going to have to share you 
I think Mai Tai is more needy than MiMi or Gracie but none of them are that demanding


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> The sweetest photo :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> Has blissa always been lilac? She is very beautiful!


Blissa is a beautiful cat. So gentle and has lovely manners unlike her brother! When she picked us we were told she was blue. But when we collected her we were told she us lilac! But hey ho it don't really matter! We love her regardless.


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> There's your answer  - he thought he was going to have to share you
> I think Mai Tai is more needy than MiMi or Gracie but none of them are that demanding


I think that's it Lynn, he's such a mummies boy my Milo


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Blissa is a beautiful cat. So gentle and has lovely manners unlike her brother! When she picked us we were told she was blue. But when we collected her we were told she us lilac! But hey ho it don't really matter! We love her regardless.


Did you tell us this? I've only just noticed she's lilac, did you get a better camera from Santa


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> Did you tell us this? I've only just noticed she's lilac, did you get a better camera from Santa


I do wonder if the breeder swapped her lol


----------



## gorgeous

If and it is a big If but if ever get another I would like a blue! Or chocolate lol


----------



## lymorelynn

gorgeous said:


> If and it is a big If but if ever get another I would like a blue! Or chocolate lol


Or a seal or a tabby point or a caramel or a .... 

Oh, Mai Tai has a new name - yesterday my husband was talking about something but was in another room. The discussion involved a boy's name and my DH shouted 'Henry' to me at which Mai Tai pricked up her ears and ran to him  She is now 'Henry' :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> If and it is a big If but if ever get another I would like a blue! Or chocolate lol


The bicolour is still available


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Or a seal or a tabby point or a caramel or a ....
> 
> Oh, Mai Tai has a new name - yesterday my husband was talking about something but was in another room. The discussion involved a boy's name and my DH shouted 'Henry' to me at which Mai Tai pricked up her ears and ran to him  She is now 'Henry' :smilewinkgrin:


Haha brilliant :lol:


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> The bicolour is still available


The colour is all yours.

Dynamics for us currently four is the maximum. Don't want to rock the boat.

Bigger place then what the check, blue and a chocolate!


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> Or a seal or a tabby point or a caramel or a ....
> 
> Oh, Mai Tai has a new name - yesterday my husband was talking about something but was in another room. The discussion involved a boy's name and my DH shouted 'Henry' to me at which Mai Tai pricked up her ears and ran to him  She is now 'Henry' :smilewinkgrin:


One in every colour would be nice but I think I might end up single!😀


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> Close your ears L&L...
> 
> Milo has been in one of his ' I'm very needy today but I don't know what I want!!' Moods for 2 hours!!!!!
> 
> Crying wailing, I fed him, let him out, in, out, in out in,...( ok you get the idea there) cuddled him, stroked all his favourite spots, played and played but he continued to wail and cry. I examined him all over, I went outside to see if anything was around that was upsetting him. He had his heating on, clean beds, clean litter, no sores anywhere.
> 
> He Finally curled up in one of the radiator beds and now he is fine. I think he was over tired!! He does this every now and again!
> 
> Do you have Needy days too?


Yes!! This morning Parsnip was storming around the house shouting at the top of his voice. I have no idea what his problem was, I tried offering cuddles, games, food but nothing pacified him. He settled down after about 45 minutes only to be disturbed by Flint who was messing around by the front door singing like mogwai. I went to see what was going on and found this!









Flint's nemesis staring in through the front door! It often comes and noses at the boys, looks a bit like Flint except it has white patches and its eyes aren't crossed. Probably wonders what these funny creatures who don't go out are.


----------



## MollyMilo

Ringypie said:


> Yes!! This morning Parsnip was storming around the house shouting at the top of his voice. I have no idea what his problem was, I tried offering cuddles, games, food but nothing pacified him. He settled down after about 45 minutes only to be disturbed by Flint who was messing around by the front door singing like mogwai. I went to see what was going on and found this!
> 
> View attachment 152101
> 
> 
> Flint's nemesis staring in through the front door! It often comes and noses at the boys, looks a bit like Flint except it has white patches and its eyes aren't crossed. Probably wonders what these funny creatures who don't go out are.


You show him who's boss boys!


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> You show him who's boss boys!


Well they certainly showed him who's noisy! The pair of them trumpeting away while he sat on the step gazing in, not moving a muscle or making a sound.


----------



## MollyMilo

So quiet here of late, anyone have any clue why that is? 

Rupert is growing up and when Millie started yelling he jumped her and tried to mate her! 

We need his lady in waiting to be ready and then it's literally all systems go! 

How's all with you?

Is Mimi expecting Lynn?


----------



## lymorelynn

Oh my goodness - Rupert  What a forward little boy :smilewinkgrin:
When and if I decide to continue breeding with MiMi or Gracie I think I will be keeping things very quiet until I know that all is well, so no news on that front at present 
In the meantime - a picture of the girlies who do little but sleep 









And Gracie who is growing up to be a pretty, if still very naughty, young lady


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Oh my goodness - Rupert  What a forward little boy :smilewinkgrin:
> When and if I decide to continue breeding with MiMi or Gracie I think I will be keeping things very quiet until I know that all is well, so no news on that front at present
> In the meantime - a picture of the girlies who do little but sleep
> 
> View attachment 152465
> 
> 
> And Gracie who is growing up to be a pretty, if still very naughty, young lady
> 
> View attachment 152467


Totally understand Lynn, I'll look forward to happy news sometime this year

That photo of your three girls so lovely!!


----------



## oggers86

I wish Elsworth would keep his claws in! Twice now I have been caught by him flailing his feet around. Late finish so we are still in bed, he isn't supposed to be upstairs unsupervised but I'm on my own until tomorrow so I like the company.


----------



## CKins

I pop on this thread every so often to have a nose at your beauties! I don't have cats because a) we have 2 lurchers who are NOT cat friendly and b) my husband is allergic. I used to have a beautiful tortoise shell puss cat when I was a child whom I absolutely adored. I do miss having a cat, but it's tough luck really.



gorgeous said:


> Just got back with Arthur. What a star he is! The children to be fair so well behaved. They asked lots of questions. Many gave Arthur a fuss and Arthur loved it. Did not want to go backjin his carrier. ..lol
> 
> pleased we did it now.


Just wondering how many of the children from this class will have gone home and started pestering their parents for a cat. I know I did when I was little! Mum and Dad promised me that when we moved off the main road I could have a cat...and they stuck to their word.

I know she's not the right breed to go one here, but I wanted to share her picture anyway  Hope that's ok...


----------



## MollyMilo

Hello Siamese thread!!

It's an exciting day, my breeder friend is bringing her calling like a banshee queen over soon and we are going to see what happens! 

Fingers crossed, this is it! :yikes:


----------



## oliviarussian

MollyMilo said:


> Hello Siamese thread!!
> 
> It's an exciting day, my breeder friend is bringing her calling like a banshee queen over soon and we are going to see what happens!
> 
> Fingers crossed, this is it! :yikes:


OMG!!!! Are you nervous that Rupert will know what to do?


----------



## MollyMilo

oliviarussian said:


> OMG!!!! Are you nervous that Rupert will know what to do?


Well I think he's ready!

Everytime Millie speaks he jumps on her! 

I'm so nervous OR but she's an experienced lady ( cat) and my breeder friend has been breeding for 15 years and has done this before.

I'll update everyone!


----------



## gorgeous

Well well well saucy Rupert has got his first date today.....good luck young man!


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Hello Siamese thread!!
> 
> It's an exciting day, my breeder friend is bringing her calling like a banshee queen over soon and we are going to see what happens!
> 
> Fingers crossed, this is it! :yikes:


Hope all goes well :ihih: 
Gracie says she is very upset that Rupert doesn't want to wait for her :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## oliviarussian

lymorelynn said:


> Hope all goes well :ihih:
> Gracie says she is very upset that Rupert doesn't want to wait for her :smilewinkgrin:


Tell Gracie it's always better to have a fella with a bit of 'life' experience behind him! :yesnod::yesnod:


----------



## gorgeous

Keep checking on this thread to see if there are any progress reports on Rupert the romeo lol


----------



## MollyMilo

Well...


Nothing happened!!! Georgie was ready but Rupert froze on the spot bless him. He didn't know what to make of the situation :lol:

We left them to it for about 2 hours but when we came back Rupert didn't look like he had moved!

Bless him, we might try again on our next matching days off or if not no Rupert babies I'm afraid


----------



## lymorelynn

Aww, he's still a baby bless him :blushing:


----------



## gorgeous

Oh Rupert. Don't be shy. You will make a great daddy.


----------



## Smurf plus Bud

[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

This is my first post and I thought I would introduce my two babies. Smurf (Smirnoff) is the darker of the two and Bud is my cinnamon siamese


----------



## lymorelynn

Introducing my new Meezer family :smilewinkgrin:


Far less trouble than the real thing


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Oh Rupert. Don't be shy. You will make a great daddy.


I thought he was ready but he's just a baby when it comes to it :lol:

He keeps leaping on Millie though  Every time she speaks he's grabbing her scruff and chattering away! I found her like this today, on her side looking up at me 'what is going on mum??'


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Introducing my new Meezer family :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> 
> Far less trouble than the real thing


Beautiful, what do the furry version think of their 3 new friends


----------



## Ringypie

Who knew Siameses like rose flavoured buttercream! Just made some macaroons (first attempt - not the prettiest but very tasty!). As I was scraping the remains of the buttercream out of the bowl Parsnip was desperately craning his neck and chattering at me. So I offered him a cheeky taste expecting him to sniff it and look disgusted like he normally does. How wrong was I - his little tongue went into overdrive! I only allowed him a tiny taste but I'm sure he would have happily cleaned the bowl out for me!


----------



## Psygon

Was browsing for some new lights earlier and on one of the websites I was looking at found these little siamese-like door handles









Mr Bigglesworth the Kitten Doorknob WAS 17 50 NOW 12


----------



## cava14 una

This is my Siamese girl Ser now at Rainbow Bridge


----------



## MollyMilo

Psygon said:


> Was browsing for some new lights earlier and on one of the websites I was looking at found these little siamese-like door handles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Bigglesworth the Kitten Doorknob WAS 17 50 NOW 12


Oh my,that's quite something!


----------



## Mo1959

Here's my ornamental Siamese too.............the real one is still under the duvet. Lol. I had to go and check she was ok yesterday as she didn't even get up for lunch. Just a blink of the eyes and curled up again.


----------



## Lunabuma

Mo, you're alive!


----------



## Mo1959

Lunabuma said:


> Mo, you're alive!


Lol..........yes thanks 

I do look in occasionally, but never seem to have much of interest to post. Madam is up though and I am leaning over her trying to type this.


----------



## MollyMilo

Lunabuma said:


> Mo, you're alive!


She is!!

I refuse to talk to her unless we get real Meezer photos


----------



## oliviarussian

Quite frankly I think you Meezer folk need to buck your ideas up!!!! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

This thread has been far to quiet lately.... We want more photos, news and updates please


----------



## MollyMilo

oliviarussian said:


> Quite frankly I think you Meezer folk need to buck your ideas up!!!! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> This thread has been far to quiet lately.... We want more photos, news and updates please


There is a new arrival on PF too and she hasn't appeared once!!

Very poor Meezer thread


----------



## oggers86

I am very confuzled...

This morning I found dried smears of blood on the floor but nowhere else. I have checked all 3 cats, teeth, claws, poked them and prodded them and found nothing. I got one hell of a mouthful from Elise, a few grumbles from Elsa but Elsworth was very cooperative (he is such a good boy) 

So I am a bit puzzled as to where it's cone from, asked hubs to recheck Elise as she might be less grumpy with him. The only other option is that someone brought in an animal and eaten it but it's in a really random place.

In other news we are making good progress with the poo problem. It has been a week with no inappropriate poo. We have reduced the trays to two and been giving the cats nothing but chicken ropocat. Slowly adding kangaroo in to see how Elsworth tolerates that. Office door is remaining closed for the next few months when he has hopefully forgotten about pooing in there.


----------



## Ringypie

oggers86 said:


> I am very confuzled...
> 
> This morning I found dried smears of blood on the floor but nowhere else. I have checked all 3 cats, teeth, claws, poked them and prodded them and found nothing. I got one hell of a mouthful from Elise, a few grumbles from Elsa but Elsworth was very cooperative (he is such a good boy)
> 
> So I am a bit puzzled as to where it's cone from, asked hubs to recheck Elise as she might be less grumpy with him. The only other option is that someone brought in an animal and eaten it but it's in a really random place.
> 
> In other news we are making good progress with the poo problem. It has been a week with no inappropriate poo. We have reduced the trays to two and been giving the cats nothing but chicken ropocat. Slowly adding kangaroo in to see how Elsworth tolerates that. Office door is remaining closed for the next few months when he has hopefully forgotten about pooing in there.


Do your cats go out? Could someone have brought home a little snack?

Sigh just reread your post...... If everyone looks healthy my guess would be someone had been supplementing their diet!


----------



## Ringypie

oliviarussian said:


> Quite frankly I think you Meezer folk need to buck your ideas up!!!! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> This thread has been far to quiet lately.... We want more photos, news and updates please


I'm really sorry but I haven't been able to get in here as much... Someone has been hogging the iPad......


----------



## Ringypie

And a sneaky Flint pic too


----------



## oliviarussian

Ringypie said:


> And a sneaky Flint pic too
> 
> View attachment 153026


My evil plan has worked... I was hoping to smoke Parsnip & Flint out!!!!!!


----------



## Ringypie

The Siamese. Such an elegant breed of cat.


----------



## oggers86

Elsworth escaped!!! I think he somehow got out of the cat flap because I hadn't opened any doors. I was on my way out to work and glanced out the window to see Elsworth just mooching around the garden. Thankfully he came straight to me telling me all about his adventure. He probably would have made his way in eventually but I am so glad I saw him. No idea how long he had been out but I heard a commotion 2 hours previously and assumed it was the neighbours with their bins but now I wonder if it was him batting the flap and then climbing (badly) the fence as that though did cross my mind but I put it down to paranoia..

Need to figure out how he got out now...


----------



## lymorelynn

oggers86 said:


> Elsworth escaped!!! I think he somehow got out of the cat flap because I hadn't opened any doors. I was on my way out to work and glanced out the window to see Elsworth just mooching around the garden. Thankfully he came straight to me telling me all about his adventure. He probably would have made his way in eventually but I am so glad I saw him. No idea how long he had been out but I heard a commotion 2 hours previously and assumed it was the neighbours with their bins but now I wonder if it was him batting the flap and then climbing (badly) the fence as that though did cross my mind but I put it down to paranoia..
> 
> Need to figure out how he got out now...


Oh my goodness! They can be determined so-and-sos when they set their mind to something! Thank goodness he came in. Mai Tai has been out before and just ignored me. I had to get on my hands and knees to lure out from under the neighbour's car with a packet of Dreamies and da Bird


----------



## lymorelynn

Smurf plus Bud said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> This is my first post and I thought I would introduce my two babies. Smurf (Smirnoff) is the darker of the two and Bud is my cinnamon siamese


Sorry I almost missed this one, waiting for approval!
Welcome to you and your gorgeous babies :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

oggers86 said:


> Elsworth escaped!!! I think he somehow got out of the cat flap because I hadn't opened any doors. I was on my way out to work and glanced out the window to see Elsworth just mooching around the garden. Thankfully he came straight to me telling me all about his adventure. He probably would have made his way in eventually but I am so glad I saw him. No idea how long he had been out but I heard a commotion 2 hours previously and assumed it was the neighbours with their bins but now I wonder if it was him batting the flap and then climbing (badly) the fence as that though did cross my mind but I put it down to paranoia..
> 
> Need to figure out how he got out now...


Oh my! Clever boy staying so close by though x


----------



## MollyMilo

Smurf plus Bud said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> This is my first post and I thought I would introduce my two babies. Smurf (Smirnoff) is the darker of the two and Bud is my cinnamon siamese


Welcome!! Gorgeous babies! :001_wub:


----------



## oggers86

MollyMilo said:


> Oh my! Clever boy staying so close by though x


Im not 100% sure if he can actually climb fences so he may not have left the garden.



lymorelynn said:


> Oh my goodness! They can be determined so-and-sos when they set their mind to something! Thank goodness he came in. Mai Tai has been out before and just ignored me. I had to get on my hands and knees to lure out from under the neighbour's car with a packet of Dreamies and da Bird


He was more than happy to be picked up and ushered back inside. He's been in the garden enough times to know where he is so it wasn't a huge shock.

I have shut the enclosure today so I'm laying in wait to see if he does it again. I think that when he bashes the flap the door moves enough for the outside sensor to pick him up and unlock it so he can push the flap open. If that's the case then I will have to delete him completely and hope he never needs to come in through the flap.


----------



## MollyMilo

Evening Meezer thread 

A little update on my 3 all so very different and amazing in their own way.

Rupert is growing and growing, he's such a character! Very vocal and snuggly 
Loves to play ikea rat and skinnez mouse his favourite. Only eats Applaws chicken and rice, gourmet chicken or shrimp and siamese or kitten biscuits.

Millie is getting very cheeky  She won't let me lay in and when I make a cup of tea, she has to 'help'! pawing at the sugar if I leave it unattended and the latest is hooking my teabag out of my cup and running off with it! She continues to adore me and gazes into my eyes as she wraps her paws around my neck, or if we are in bed she's pawing at my lips purring away!

Milo is such a lovely boy, so gentle, so chilled out. Except when Katzecure man was here and I swear when he left milo sniffed his coffee cup for 5 mins! :laugh: 
He's also become obsessed with my feet! Waits for Me to climb into bed and he's there ready to pat them as they slide under the covers. Never claws them, just pats!

There that's my update! Your turn!! 

Edit: Photos!


----------



## Azriel391

oliviarussian said:


> My evil plan has worked... I was hoping to smoke Parsnip & Flint out!!!!!!


Mwaahhhaahhaaa brilliant plan OR :thumbsup:


----------



## Ringypie

So as I think I've mentioned before. Every dinnertime when hubby and I sit down at the dining table Parsnip joins us, sitting up on the spare chair. He even joins in the conversation. No attempt to steal food or get on the table, he just feels he should be with us.
Last night this happened.








Yep, both of them joined us for the whole meal!


----------



## oliviarussian

Ringypie said:


> So as I think I've mentioned before. Every dinnertime when hubby and I sit down at the dining table Parsnip joins us, sitting up on the spare chair. He even joins in the conversation. No attempt to steal food or get on the table, he just feels he should be with us.
> Last night this happened.
> View attachment 153107
> 
> 
> Yep, both of them joined us for the whole meal!


That pic is adorable, my favourite boys! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

What a lovely photo Ringypie :001_wub: Those two are just too cute for their own good


----------



## eggyteapot

I love looking at your gorges babys i am wondering myself if i should get another Siamese its been many years since i had once.I love their chatty nature.

Now my sweet boy of 18 years has past i feel rather lost without a cat and remember how much i loved the Siamese breed..

Should i get another they will be living indoors in a up/down flat with my partners naughty tortie.We each had our own cat now we only have the one she loves him but i am not her human.


----------



## MollyMilo

eggyteapot said:


> I love looking at your gorges babys i am wondering myself if i should get another Siamese its been many years since i had once.I love their chatty nature.
> 
> Now my sweet boy of 18 years has past i feel rather lost without a cat and remember how much i loved the Siamese breed..
> 
> Should i get another they will be living indoors in a up/down flat with my partners naughty tortie.We each had our own cat now we only have the one she loves him but i am not her human.


Do it eggy!!


----------



## MollyMilo

So here we are at booster time again for Milo. Always a day tinged with sadness as Molly should be there shouting along with him in the box, mind you I don't think they'd both fit in there! 

He was such a good boy at the vets, he still weighs 4.8kg so very stable in his Weight . Vet was pleased and said he's perfect! His teeth look good too, if you remember he had some taken out last August. He was puring away and nuzzling the vet, didn't want to get into his box at the end! 

I had his chip tested too and all is well there too!

Good boy Milo :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo

MollyMilo said:


> I've just heard that Millie's mum has had another 5 kittens down In Norfolk. The stud was a seal point and as I'm looking for a seal point to join us soon this is very dangerous meezer thread!! It's best I don't visit right?


This was from March 16th last year! So I'm thinking it might be a certain boys birthday recently.

Happy late Birthday Arthur!!!


----------



## gorgeous

Thank you MollyMilo. I am having a lovely day. I had some fresh chicken for breakfast and my Mummy has promised me some of my favourite fish for dinner. It is a hard life being a 1 year old ...as you can see I like partying hard with my older sister Blissa! 
Thank you MollyMilo for introducing me to my human family. We are doing alright. Love Arthur. Xx


----------



## lymorelynn

I didn't realise that Arthur shares his birthday with my lovely Onesie Dora :001_wub: Happy Birthday to them both :thumbup:


----------



## MollyMilo

gorgeous said:


> Thank you MollyMilo. I am having a lovely day. I had some fresh chicken for breakfast and my Mummy has promised me some of my favourite fish for dinner. It is a hard life being a 1 year old ...as you can see I like partying hard with my older sister Blissa!
> Thank you MollyMilo for introducing me to my human family. We are doing alright. Love Arthur.
> 
> Such a beautiful pair xx
> 
> Perhaps mum will put a Cosy throw on the sofa for you


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> I didn't realise that Arthur shares his birthday with my lovely Onesie Dora :001_wub: Happy Birthday to them both :thumbup:


Happy Birthday Onesie Dora!! Perhaps you'll get an update today xx


----------



## gorgeous

MollyMilo said:


> gorgeous said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you MollyMilo. 😉 I am having a lovely day. I had some fresh chicken for breakfast and my Mummy has promised me some of my favourite fish for dinner. It is a hard life being a 1 year old ...as you can see I like partying hard with my older sister Blissa!
> Thank you MollyMilo for introducing me to my human family. We are doing alright. Love Arthur.
> 
> Such a beautiful pair xx
> 
> Perhaps mum will put a Cosy throw on the sofa for you
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need a throw....Mummy has got nice big cushions for us to lie on...
Click to expand...


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> I didn't realise that Arthur shares his birthday with my lovely Onesie Dora :001_wub: Happy Birthday to them both :thumbup:


Happy birthday Onesie Dora...xxx


----------



## gorgeous

Look at theses three! In my chair too lol...:001_huh:


----------



## Ringypie

gorgeous said:


> Look at theses three! In my chair too lol...:001_huh:


But they look so comfy!!!


----------



## Ringypie

So there have been naughties happening in our house......









See I told you I'm human!!!


----------



## gorgeous

Ringypie said:


> So there have been naughties happening in our house......
> 
> View attachment 153687
> 
> 
> See I told you I'm human!!!


I actually think he is entertaining you with his impersonation of a meerkat lol


----------



## eggyteapot

MollyMilo said:


> Do it eggy!!


well i thought i'd have a look see .Just out of curiosity look what i found =)


__
https://flic.kr/p/16933243106


----------



## lymorelynn

Oooh I saw this little beauty on FB :001_wub: Absolutely gorgeous Eggy :thumbsup:


----------



## eggyteapot

lymorelynn said:


> Oooh I saw this little beauty on FB :001_wub: Absolutely gorgeous Eggy :thumbsup:


certainly is a talker lol


----------



## oggers86

Elsworth is gaining some independence and now spends most of his evenings in the enclosure not in the bed. I only get cuddles when he's had enough.

Seems to be working well though, he isn't getting much proper outdoor time still but I think once the weather gets warmer I will let him out more when I can sit out and supervise. 

For anyone that hasn't seen FB he is going to be getting a little human brother in August. I hope he is going to be ok with that. Will have to keep a watchful eye on him to make sure he doesn't poke the baby in the face like he does with us. Would be really cute if Elsworth decided he loved the baby and sits next to him all the time.


----------



## Aurelie

Hello guys,
I hope all is well with you, I haven't been back through the thread yet but a big congratulations to Oggers on your coming arrival this summer 

Bruno no longer lives with us, I wasn't entirely truthful in my last post - we were having problems but I thought and hoped things would work themselves out. Last spring my job changed and I went from working from home to being out three days a week, poor Bruno hated it and became very, very unhappy. 

To cut a very long, complicated story short, I wanted to wait until his eye specialist signed his cataracts off before I found him a new home - which all went well and through friends at work we found an older lady who doesn't work and who used to look after hand-rears for the CPL. She is perfect, can offer him everything we couldn't and is kind enough to send regular updates. 

It was a hard, hard decision and a big transition for poor old Bruno, but sixish months down the line I am positive we did the right thing. Nancy missed him and I think does miss feline company, but ultimately we had to do what was right for Bruno in this instance. 

I hope you can understand.


----------



## lymorelynn

Hi Aurelie - it's nice to see you back  I am sure you thought long and hard about finding the lovely Bruno a new home - just as I have done when finding homes for my retired girls, Rosie and Pasha. At the end of the day you have done what is best for him and for you. I am glad that you are getting updates from his new mum - she sounds perfect


----------



## MollyMilo

Hi aurelie welcome back!

You've made the right decision for your famil and of course Bruno. From what you told me ( was it really 6 months ago??) the situation was out of control. Bruno was desperate for human contact.

Fantastic to hear Bruno is doing so well now, that sounds like an ideal home for him.

We would now love to see photos of Nancy  X ( nothing changes here )


----------



## oliviarussian

Aurelie said:


> Hello guys,
> I hope all is well with you, I haven't been back through the thread yet but a big congratulations to Oggers on your coming arrival this summer
> 
> Bruno no longer lives with us, I wasn't entirely truthful in my last post - we were having problems but I thought and hoped things would work themselves out. Last spring my job changed and I went from working from home to being out three days a week, poor Bruno hated it and became very, very unhappy.
> 
> To cut a very long, complicated story short, I wanted to wait until his eye specialist signed his cataracts off before I found him a new home - which all went well and through friends at work we found an older lady who doesn't work and who used to look after hand-rears for the CPL. She is perfect, can offer him everything we couldn't and is kind enough to send regular updates.
> 
> It was a hard, hard decision and a big transition for poor old Bruno, but sixish months down the line I am positive we did the right thing. Nancy missed him and I think does miss feline company, but ultimately we had to do what was right for Bruno in this instance.
> 
> I hope you can understand.


Lovely to hear from you Aurelie x


----------



## Aurelie

Here she is, as shouty, rude and bolshy as ever. This winter she learnt the sond of me switching on my electic blanket and is now up the stairs and in bed as fast as she can get there when she hears it  She has been having problems with intermittent lameness in her front elbow but having had some x-rays (all ok) she is on painkillers to see if its muscular and clears, if not she'll be referred, but she is in good hands so I am not overly concerned at the mo. Anyway, here she is, my favourite grumpy cow.


----------



## MollyMilo

Aurelie said:


> Here she is, as shouty, rude and bolshy as ever. This winter she learnt the sond of me switching on my electic blanket and is now up the stairs and in bed as fast as she can get there when she hears it  She has been having problems with intermittent lameness in her front elbow but having had some x-rays (all ok) she is on painkillers to see if its muscular and clears, if not she'll be referred, but she is in good hands so I am not overly concerned at the mo. Anyway, here she is, my favourite grumpy cow.


Stunning young lady! :001_wub: :001_wub:

I'm so pleased she's still such a character!


----------



## sarahecp

Aurelie said:


> Hello guys,
> I hope all is well with you, I haven't been back through the thread yet but a big congratulations to Oggers on your coming arrival this summer
> 
> Bruno no longer lives with us, I wasn't entirely truthful in my last post - we were having problems but I thought and hoped things would work themselves out. Last spring my job changed and I went from working from home to being out three days a week, poor Bruno hated it and became very, very unhappy.
> 
> To cut a very long, complicated story short, I wanted to wait until his eye specialist signed his cataracts off before I found him a new home - which all went well and through friends at work we found an older lady who doesn't work and who used to look after hand-rears for the CPL. She is perfect, can offer him everything we couldn't and is kind enough to send regular updates.
> 
> It was a hard, hard decision and a big transition for poor old Bruno, but sixish months down the line I am positive we did the right thing. Nancy missed him and I think does miss feline company, but ultimately we had to do what was right for Bruno in this instance.
> 
> I hope you can understand.


Welcome back 

Lovely to hear from you  I hope you'll be sticking around, so many older members have disappeared  and you have been missed.

I'm sorry to hear about Bruno, you thought about his needs and feel you've done the right thing by him. I'm pleased you get regular updates from his new slave.

Nancy is looking as beautiful as ever :001_wub:


----------



## gorgeous

How exciting Oggers....A baby boy to join your family this Summer..that is absolutely fabulous news.

Aurelie sorry that you have had to re home Bruno but as you say it was in his best interests and it sounds like he has found a good slave to tend to his needs.

Xxx


----------



## MollyMilo

Rupert making friends with his new brother 

Milo hissed at it!!! :lol:


----------



## oliviarussian

MollyMilo said:


> Rupert making friends with his new brother
> 
> Milo hissed at it!!! :lol:


Awwwww he's such a handsome lad :001_wub:


----------



## Lunabuma

Aurelie said:


> Hello guys,
> I hope all is well with you, I haven't been back through the thread yet but a big congratulations to Oggers on your coming arrival this summer
> 
> Bruno no longer lives with us, I wasn't entirely truthful in my last post - we were having problems but I thought and hoped things would work themselves out. Last spring my job changed and I went from working from home to being out three days a week, poor Bruno hated it and became very, very unhappy.
> 
> To cut a very long, complicated story short, I wanted to wait until his eye specialist signed his cataracts off before I found him a new home - which all went well and through friends at work we found an older lady who doesn't work and who used to look after hand-rears for the CPL. She is perfect, can offer him everything we couldn't and is kind enough to send regular updates.
> 
> It was a hard, hard decision and a big transition for poor old Bruno, but sixish months down the line I am positive we did the right thing. Nancy missed him and I think does miss feline company, but ultimately we had to do what was right for Bruno in this instance.
> 
> I hope you can understand.


It's s good to hear from you! We know how het up our Meezers can get. I'm sure you did the right thing and you shouldn't feel bad.


----------



## Ringypie

Aurelie I'm so sorry it didn't work out with Bruno - but happy that you have found him a lovely new home. They are funny sensitive little things aren't they? I don't think Parsnip would cope very well if we were both out all day, even with Flint for company - luckily my husband does shift work.

Here's a gratuitous Parsnip pic


----------



## lymorelynn

Love the gratutious Parsnip  He certainly is a character


----------



## lymorelynn

Not posted any pictures of the girlies for a while  how remiss of me


----------



## Azriel391

Ringypie said:


> Aurelie I'm so sorry it didn't work out with Bruno - but happy that you have found him a lovely new home. They are funny sensitive little things aren't they? I don't think Parsnip would cope very well if we were both out all day, even with Flint for company - luckily my husband does shift work.
> 
> Here's a gratuitous Parsnip pic
> View attachment 154043


If ever there was a caption competition entry this would be a classic!!! gratuitous Parsnip pic gratefully received


----------



## eggyteapot

__
https://flic.kr/p/16984022606


----------



## Lunabuma

Luna got hold of a box of Easter chicks! hmy: There's yellow fluff and red plastic feet all over the place


----------



## lymorelynn

I have some felted chicks which Gracie seems to have plucked


----------



## eggyteapot

orson our new oriental seems to be getting along well with our cat rose so cute


----------



## oggers86

Elsworth is enjoying his new found freedom a bit too much! He insisted on staying out in the rain yesterday so came in absolutely drenched looking a state!! He was so bad I had to get a towel to dry him.

Today has been nice and sunny for him to potter around which he seems to have enjoyed.

He comes in when he's had enough or when we decide it's time for him to come in. I think by the end of this month he can have daytime access to the outside whenever he wants (I think but will have to see when the time comes) 

I think it will do him some good, I just hope it fixes the pooing in the house...


----------



## Ringypie

There has been great excitement in our house this weekend!!! The boys took delivery of a new scratching post!








How do we get it out of the box???


----------



## Ringypie

We like this already!


----------



## Ringypie

Iz scratchin with my back feet!


----------



## oliviarussian

Ringypie said:


> View attachment 154246
> 
> 
> Iz scratchin with my back feet!


Oh Flint.... Iz zat your funny face!!!! :lol::lol:


----------



## Ringypie

Dis face???


----------



## oliviarussian

Ringypie said:


> Dis face???
> 
> View attachment 154254


Yep, that's the one!!!!!! 

Honestly, I just wouldn't get any work done if I had Flint in the house.... I would lose hours just staring at that adorable, goofy face!!!!!


----------



## Ringypie

That's why I can't work from home!! Housework is bad enough as when I'm hoovering him he gets in the way all the time trying to make me Hoover him!


----------



## lymorelynn

Our last little baby is still hanging on. Keeping all crossed for him 
For those who didn't see my breeding thread, MiMi had three babies on Friday, one stillborn and two surviving at 60 days, so early once again. One little one passed away on Sunday  but so far my last little one is still okay. MiMi is not the best mum  I spent most of last night feeding the little one and keeping him warm in my bed. When I put him on a nipple she was biting him or licking him so hard that he was pushed off  She has been better with him today but still not totally settled and keeps trying to hide him in her bedding or bringing him downstairs and then back up again


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Our last little baby is still hanging on. Keeping all crossed for him
> For those who didn't see my breeding thread, MiMi had three babies on Friday, one stillborn and two surviving at 60 days, so early once again. One little one passed away on Sunday  but so far my last little one is still okay. MiMi is not the best mum  I spent most of last night feeding the little one and keeping him warm in my bed. When I put him on a nipple she was biting him or licking him so hard that he was pushed off  She has been better with him today but still not totally settled and keeps trying to hide him in her bedding or bringing him downstairs and then back up again


Oh Lynn  everything crossed for the little guy xx


----------



## Psygon

lymorelynn said:


> Our last little baby is still hanging on. Keeping all crossed for him
> For those who didn't see my breeding thread, MiMi had three babies on Friday, one stillborn and two surviving at 60 days, so early once again. One little one passed away on Sunday  but so far my last little one is still okay. MiMi is not the best mum  I spent most of last night feeding the little one and keeping him warm in my bed. When I put him on a nipple she was biting him or licking him so hard that he was pushed off  She has been better with him today but still not totally settled and keeps trying to hide him in her bedding or bringing him downstairs and then back up again


Everything crossed here as well xx


----------



## eggyteapot

lymorelynn said:


> Our last little baby is still hanging on. Keeping all crossed for him
> For those who didn't see my breeding thread, MiMi had three babies on Friday, one stillborn and two surviving at 60 days, so early once again. One little one passed away on Sunday  but so far my last little one is still okay. MiMi is not the best mum  I spent most of last night feeding the little one and keeping him warm in my bed. When I put him on a nipple she was biting him or licking him so hard that he was pushed off  She has been better with him today but still not totally settled and keeps trying to hide him in her bedding or bringing him downstairs and then back up again


goodluck the kitten must already know what it means to be loved you sound like a very caring person =)


----------



## eggyteapot

Ringypie said:


> That's why I can't work from home!! Housework is bad enough as when I'm hoovering him he gets in the way all the time trying to make me Hoover him!


lol

I have a very cuddly kitten here every time i try to get up it involves moving a very snugly kitten.Their response being a very loud complaint of being moved.The typical Siamese/oriental neeeaaah or wail


----------



## ameliajane

lymorelynn said:


> Our last little baby is still hanging on. Keeping all crossed for him (


So sorry you lost the other two 

Come on little kitty, hang on in there...

Have everything crossed for you and baby.

xx


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> Our last little baby is still hanging on. Keeping all crossed for him
> For those who didn't see my breeding thread, MiMi had three babies on Friday, one stillborn and two surviving at 60 days, so early once again. One little one passed away on Sunday  but so far my last little one is still okay. MiMi is not the best mum  I spent most of last night feeding the little one and keeping him warm in my bed. When I put him on a nipple she was biting him or licking him so hard that he was pushed off  She has been better with him today but still not totally settled and keeps trying to hide him in her bedding or bringing him downstairs and then back up again


So hope this little one pulls through. So sad for his two siblings bless him.


----------



## Ringypie

lymorelynn said:


> Our last little baby is still hanging on. Keeping all crossed for him
> For those who didn't see my breeding thread, MiMi had three babies on Friday, one stillborn and two surviving at 60 days, so early once again. One little one passed away on Sunday  but so far my last little one is still okay. MiMi is not the best mum  I spent most of last night feeding the little one and keeping him warm in my bed. When I put him on a nipple she was biting him or licking him so hard that he was pushed off  She has been better with him today but still not totally settled and keeps trying to hide him in her bedding or bringing him downstairs and then back up again


Come on little one you can make it. Keeping all fingers and paws crossed here. So sorry about the 2 little angels


----------



## oggers86

Page 8!! This is not acceptable!

Luckily I have just the photo to bump this thread back to page 1


----------



## gorgeous

Arthur never fails to amuse me...could not find him. He had made himself comfy in my little ones bed lol


----------



## lymorelynn

He is such a lovely boy :001_wub:


----------



## Alisa25

Hello Meezer thread!  Long time no see! 

I have been put on nights so have been super busy and super tired!

My babies are amazing though! Growing and loving and troublesome. Oh and Silas has an opinion about everything.

Me: 'What do you want Si?'
Si: 'MEOooWW!'
Me: 'You want cuddles?'
Si: 'MEEEEEOOOWW!!!'
Me: *give cuddles then stop to do something*
Si: 'MEEEEEEOOWWWW!' *pats me on the arm, then face and head*
Me: 'yes master I will give you loves forever' :closedeyes:

And Evie just looked confused at EVERYTHING. :confused1:

Here are some recent pics!!!

Evie: :001_wub:







Silas: :001_wub:



Si sleeping in my space like a peoples...



Yay mummy is home! XD



Missed being on this forum so we are back! 

How has everyone been?


----------



## oggers86

Siamese are just all legs! Elsworth loves rolling around in his hammock sticking his legs in the air. 

We are still poo free going on 2 weeks now...really hope we are turning a corner...


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Hello Meezer thread!  Long time no see!
> 
> I have been put on nights so have been super busy and super tired!
> 
> My babies are amazing though! Growing and loving and troublesome. Oh and Silas has an opinion about everything.
> 
> Me: 'What do you want Si?'
> Si: 'MEOooWW!'
> Me: 'You want cuddles?'
> Si: 'MEEEEEOOOWW!!!'
> Me: *give cuddles then stop to do something*
> Si: 'MEEEEEEOOWWWW!' *pats me on the arm, then face and head*
> Me: 'yes master I will give you loves forever' :closedeyes:
> 
> And Evie just looked confused at EVERYTHING. :confused1:
> 
> Here are some recent pics!!!
> 
> Evie: :001_wub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silas: :001_wub:
> 
> 
> 
> Si sleeping in my space like a peoples...
> 
> 
> 
> Yay mummy is home! XD
> 
> 
> 
> Missed being on this forum so we are back!
> 
> How has everyone been?


Welcome back Alisa and your gorgeous pair!! Stunning

It's been so long! Have you started your nursing now? Nights are :scared: I'm starting a set on Tues

Oh yeah, Alisa are you on FB?


----------



## Alisa25

MollyMilo said:


> Welcome back Alisa and your gorgeous pair!! Stunning
> 
> It's been so long! Have you started your nursing now? Nights are :scared: I'm starting a set on Tues
> 
> Oh yeah, Alisa are you on FB?


Thank you! I missed this forum too much!  How are your troublesome threesome? 

No no yet BUT I applied and had my interview a week ago so now just waiting for a decision! :scared: Aka checking my emails like a lunatic 10 times a day..... 

Yea nights are tough! I do 5 nights in a row - Monday to Friday... Don't recommend it.  Exhausting. 

Yep I am. I will PM you.


----------



## MollyMilo

Alisa25 said:


> Thank you! I missed this forum too much!  How are your troublesome threesome?
> 
> No no yet BUT I applied and had my interview a week ago so now just waiting for a decision! :scared: Aka checking my emails like a lunatic 10 times a day.....
> 
> Yea nights are tough! I do 5 nights in a row - Monday to Friday... Don't recommend it.  Exhausting.
> 
> Yep I am. I will PM you.


Oh I have everything crossed for you! You'll be glad to know when you are a student nurse you will only be able to work 4 nights a week! 5 really? 

threesome are well and currently running up and down the stairs into the garden around the cat post and back up the stairs 

I'll pm you back xx


----------



## sharonbee

Our Breeding girls ...
Mary our chocolate tortie point...









Sharona our Caramel Tabby Oriental....









Taylor our White Oriental with her daughter Sharona...









Xenia our retired breeding girl...









Our kittens, all have new homes to go to, from the left is Daintipawz Chatty Cathy, Daintipawz Suzy Cute and Daintipawz Polly Pocket


----------



## moggie14

I am just bumpity bumping this one up - love hearing about everyone's meezers and feel sad this thread has slowed down - have some members left so it's not being updated so much? Please please keep this one going!!! :Cat


----------



## charlieRabbit01

I'm still here. My baby has been perfecting his hunting skills so mummy is not happy, she prefers to watch the birds in the garden.
Here he is with an oil stain on his head, not sure how he got this.







And here sulking, because he wanted to come in but I wouldn't take his collar off.


----------



## korrok

I've not been around in a long while...various boring reasons. But Teemo and Shanti are doing well enough. Teemo came down with struvite crystals but seems to have overcome it with the vet diet, and he's actually become a little less social with my bf/strangers since that episode. Just as loving as ever with me though.

Here are a few photos of them since last time.


----------



## lymorelynn

Sunday afternoon nap time


----------



## oggers86

Elsworth is all grown up now and is big enough to catch birds and show an interest in the mice brought in by his sisters. He very much enjoys his outdoor time providing the weather is nice. He will not go out if it's raining, windy or cold and there is no way he is setting foot on the wet grass. 

He still hasn't won the others over but he doesn't seem to take their dislike of him personally. He is more interested in things outside than them now so as a result we have reached a truce which is only broken when one of the girls is in a bad mood and the mere sight of him upsets them. Thankfully these days dont happen too often and just like any man living with a woman has figured out they are best kept as far away from possible when they are grumpy. 

The pooing has almost stopped now he is allowed outside. We are still having one on the floor every 3 weeks or so but I think it will get less and less.

On a side note, human baby due in 8 weeks so hopefully he will come on time. The cat's don't bat an eyelid at all the baby related stuff, Elsworth is quite liking the bouncer though!!


----------



## simplysardonic

Hello Meezer squeezers, long time no see, hope everyone & their Meezer babies are well

Phoenix has been a busy little lady, she's been to work with me a few times in the last couple of months, last week she even attended a little end of term party for the students where she was a big hit & got loads of fuss, I am thinking of volunteering for Blue Cross doing talks in schools a couple of times a term & am going to ask if she can come in with me- she loves children!
Here she is after a tiring day of, er..... sleeping!









And here showing abject disapproval in my friend's taste in football teams


----------



## Charity

I'm just sitting here thinking about my lovely meezer boy, YoYo, who went to play at Rainbow Bridge in March 2013 and wishing so much he was still with us. Loved this boy so much.


----------



## simplysardonic

Charity said:


> I'm just sitting here thinking about my lovely meezer boy, YoYo, who went to play at Rainbow Bridge in March 2013 and wishing so much he was still with us. Loved this boy so much.
> 
> View attachment 235947
> View attachment 235948
> View attachment 235949


He is beautiful Charity, so sorry for your loss, they really are characterful cats


----------



## MollyMilo

Well here I am posting on the new forum for the first time!! 

How is everyone and their gorgeous cats!

My 3 are doing great. Rupert had his first birthday a couple of weeks ago, he's now neutered and we have a happy household again. His jumping on Millie and spraying was getting too much. The little bugger jumped in the Bath, looked me straight in the eye and peed!! So at about 11 months I thought it was time!

Millie and Milo are great too!

Let me figure out how to add a photo now lol


----------



## simplysardonic

MollyMilo said:


> Well here I am posting on the new forum for the first time!!
> 
> How is everyone and their gorgeous cats!
> 
> My 3 are doing great. Rupert had his first birthday a couple of weeks ago, he's now neutered and we have a happy household again. His jumping on Millie and spraying was getting too much. The little bugger jumped in the Bath, looked me straight in the eye and peed!! So at about 11 months I thought it was time!
> 
> Millie and Milo are great too!
> 
> Let me figure out how to add a photo now lol


Hiya!

Lovely to hear your trio are doing well. Rupert sounds like Phoenix with the whole defiant looking you in the eye thing when they're up to mischief, she does this when she jumps on the kitchen cupboards!

They are definitely very clever kitties.


----------



## lymorelynn

Nice to see you back over here M&M :Cat Hope you're getting on alright with the new site - it's taken a while but I think it's running okay now 
Lovely to see the photos of your babies but of course I've been following them on FB too 
All peaceful here at the moment - the lull before the storm in waiting for Gracie to come into call . She is a little sad at the moment as she has lost her favourite 'pink mouse'  I ask you, how can an indoor cat lose a toy??? We've searched everywhere but it hasn't turned up yet :Arghh 
MiMi is well and expecting kittens in August. Don't want to jinx that but we are hoping that everything will be alright this time.
I must take some photos - don't seem to have done any new ones for ages


----------



## oliviarussian

MollyMilo said:


> Well here I am posting on the new forum for the first time!!
> 
> How is everyone and their gorgeous cats!
> 
> My 3 are doing great. Rupert had his first birthday a couple of weeks ago, he's now neutered and we have a happy household again. His jumping on Millie and spraying was getting too much. The little bugger jumped in the Bath, looked me straight in the eye and peed!! So at about 11 months I thought it was time!
> 
> Millie and Milo are great too!
> 
> Let me figure out how to add a photo now lol


Missed you and your gang, Where have you been????? Lovely to see you back and hopefully the Meezer thread will now be back on page 1 where it belongs, just need @Ringypie to post some pics and I will be happy!


----------



## Azriel391

Parsnip , Parsnip wherefore art thou Parsnip oooohhhh and Flint ..... we've missed you both , @Ringypie hope all ok with you x


----------



## MollyMilo

Let


simplysardonic said:


> Hiya!
> 
> Lovely to hear your trio are doing well. Rupert sounds like Phoenix with the whole defiant looking you in the eye thing when they're up to mischief, she does this when she jumps on the kitchen cupboards!
> 
> They are definitely very clever kitties.


So funny aren't they!! Phoenix has grown into a stunning young lady


----------



## MollyMilo

oliviarussian said:


> Missed you and your gang, Where have you been????? Lovely to see you back and hopefully the Meezer thread will now be back on page 1 where it belongs, just need @Ringypie to post some pics and I will be happy!


I've been scared to use the new forum lol I don't like change :Arghh seems ok though! Quite good in fact might have a go at posting in the main bit now


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Nice to see you back over here M&M :Cat Hope you're getting on alright with the new site - it's taken a while but I think it's running okay now
> Lovely to see the photos of your babies but of course I've been following them on FB too
> All peaceful here at the moment - the lull before the storm in waiting for Gracie to come into call . She is a little sad at the moment as she has lost her favourite 'pink mouse'  I ask you, how can an indoor cat lose a toy??? We've searched everywhere but it hasn't turned up yet :Arghh
> MiMi is well and expecting kittens in August. Don't want to jinx that but we are hoping that everything will be alright this time.
> I must take some photos - don't seem to have done any new ones for ages


Lynn it's lovely that Mimi is expecting again, looking forward to next month and sending lots of positivity your way!


----------



## OrientalSlave

Not sure how many of you are aware of this. An inherited disease called amyloidosis does exist in Siamese & Orientals, and at present there isn't a gene test for it. However there is a project running to try to find the gene or genes responsible:

http://www.thepurrcompany.com/shopping-detail.php?prodnum=23

You will need access to your cat's pedigree, so a rescue that hasn't any papers can't contribute. I hope a few of you will be willing for your cat to contribute. My own dear Max will.


----------



## MollyMilo

OrientalSlave said:


> Not sure how many of you are aware of this. An inherited disease called amyloidosis does exist in Siamese & Orientals, and at present there isn't a gene test for it. However there is a project running to try to find the gene or genes responsible:
> 
> http://www.thepurrcompany.com/shopping-detail.php?prodnum=23
> 
> You will need access to your cat's pedigree, so a rescue that hasn't any papers can't contribute. I hope a few of you will be willing for your cat to contribute. My own dear Max will.


I will contribute

Is the link working? X


----------



## lymorelynn

OrientalSlave said:


> Not sure how many of you are aware of this. An inherited disease called amyloidosis does exist in Siamese & Orientals, and at present there isn't a gene test for it. However there is a project running to try to find the gene or genes responsible:
> 
> http://www.thepurrcompany.com/shopping-detail.php?prodnum=23
> 
> You will need access to your cat's pedigree, so a rescue that hasn't any papers can't contribute. I hope a few of you will be willing for your cat to contribute. My own dear Max will.


Your link goes to a site selling carriers - oops, wrong link?


----------



## QOTN

lymorelynn said:


> Your link goes to a site selling carriers - oops, wrong link?


Try this link. I found it on the Oriental Bicolour Group site

https://sites.google.com/site/amyloidosisinsiameseorientals/


----------



## OrientalSlave

Oops

http://felinegenetics.missouri.edu/feline-research-projects/amyloidosis


----------



## gorgeous

Helloooo everyone. Long time no see! Not been on PF for yonks...but could not resist taking a peek at my favourite thread. I hope you are all doing well and your meezers are doing fabulous....some pics would be good!!


----------



## lymorelynn

I really, really must get round to taking some new photos of the girls, especially of a certain lady's nice round belly :Cat 3 weeks to go and I am becoming a nervous wreck


----------



## eggyteapot

View media item 74669 orson


----------



## lymorelynn

I thought some here might like to see a couple of recent pictures of the ladies :Cat
Sleeping seems to be their default position


----------



## oliviarussian

lymorelynn said:


> I thought some here might like to see a couple of recent pictures of the ladies :Cat
> Sleeping seems to be their default position
> View attachment 239254
> View attachment 239255
> View attachment 239256


OOooooh that's a nice big tum!!!!


----------



## LoopyL

They are beautiful :Happy:Happy


----------



## oggers86

When is she due Lynn? Hope all goes well with her.

Elsworth is proving to be a natural with babies. If the baby makes a noise he is straight over to have a look. He has supervised changing nappies and feeding time just to check we are doing it right. He has been very good about suddenly not being the centre of attention. No yowling at doors or any signs of stress. The only negative thing is that he tries get in with the baby so we need a cat net strong enough to hold his weight so we can potter between the kitchen and the lounge or watch tv with him in the room. At the minute if he isn't in his hammock he has to be shut out unless we can watch his every move which is a shame.

The black cats haven't even acknowledged the fact we now have a baby, in their eyes he doesn't exist. 

Their reactions are exactly as we expected which is good, no surprises!


----------



## lymorelynn

I'm so pleased that Elsworth has decided he wants to keep his baby 'brother' :Cat We used to have a wide mesh cat net when mine were little but I've only seen the finer insect type ones more recently. Hope you can find something suitable.
MiMi has two weeks to go. While I am still on tenterhooks I do feel more positive about her pregnancy this time so fingers, toes and paws crossed that it will go to term and everything will be okay.


----------



## MollyMilo

image




__
MollyMilo


__
Nov 10, 2013







Hi everyone!!

Just checking in, hope everyone And their meezers are well 

Im thinking about getting number 4... Let's see if it happens.

Here are some photos of the trio


----------



## simplysardonic

MollyMilo said:


> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> MollyMilo
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 10, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Just checking in, hope everyone And their meezers are well
> 
> Im thinking about getting number 4... Let's see if it happens.
> 
> Here are some photos of the trio


Ooh another Meezer!


----------



## MollyMilo

simplysardonic said:


> Ooh another Meezer!


Not sure why Millie as a kitten is in my post. Still getting to grips with the new format here.

One peeve I've found is you can't move the curser to go back and correct something unless you Remove the keyboard off the iPad


----------



## lymorelynn

Lovely pictures of the gang @MollyMilo 
I was going to post on here the other day but since the last post was about MiMi's babies I didn't feel I could  I'm sure you all know that MiMi sadly lost her kittens, born 10 days early again. She is booked in to be spayed next week 
I have better news though as I collected Gracie from stud yesterday and have my new baby Flossie too.


----------



## simplysardonic

MollyMilo said:


> Not sure why Millie as a kitten is in my post. Still getting to grips with the new format here.
> 
> One peeve I've found is you can't move the curser to go back and correct something unless you Remove the keyboard off the iPad


I still can't get to grips with it, much prefer the old forum even though I'm used to this one now (well, as used to something as I can get when that something is so annoying!)


----------



## Ringypie

Hello!! I kind of wandered off and popped back and was scared off by the new forum and did my usual summer thing of being busy out at local shows with the real Ringy (horse) and forgot to check in!
All is well with Flint and Parsnip, very little to report apart from they went on a little holiday at the cattery while Ringy and I were competing in Wales. True to form Parsnip loathed every moment of it and was silent all the time he was there then was very bratty when he got home. Flint in the other hand loved his journey in the car, loved being centre of attention at the cattery and loved coming home!


----------



## Ringypie

As you can see Flint doesn't like orange peel!

And my photos still seem to upload upside down... Some things never change!


----------



## sarahecp

MollyMilo said:


> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> MollyMilo
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 10, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Just checking in, hope everyone And their meezers are well
> 
> Im thinking about getting number 4... Let's see if it happens.
> 
> Here are some photos of the trio


Beautiful photos of your beautiful trio :Kiss :Kiss :Kiss

Ooo number 4   keep us updated   xx


----------



## Ringypie

I hope everyone and their Meezers are keeping well. MM number 4 sounds exciting - I have nagged hubby unsuccessful to get a third in our house!
Lynn I'm so sorry to hear of MiMi's loss. Fingers crossed for a lovely litter from Gracie and welcome Flossie!


----------



## oliviarussian

Ringypie said:


> Hello!! I kind of wandered off and popped back and was scared off by the new forum and did my usual summer thing of being busy out at local shows with the real Ringy (horse) and forgot to check in!
> All is well with Flint and Parsnip, very little to report apart from they went on a little holiday at the cattery while Ringy and I were competing in Wales. True to form Parsnip loathed every moment of it and was silent all the time he was there then was very bratty when he got home. Flint in the other hand loved his journey in the car, loved being centre of attention at the cattery and loved coming home!


YAAAAAH Flint and Parsnip are back!!!!!!  I've been missing them like crazy x


----------



## Ringypie

I must say I'm struggling a bit with the new forum!! Here's another Flint just for #oliviarussian


----------



## Azriel391

oliviarussian said:


> YAAAAAH Flint and Parsnip are back!!!!!!  I've been missing them like crazy x


Yay me too ! Hey Parsnip n Flint great to see you


----------



## Psygon

MollyMilo said:


> Im thinking about getting number 4... Let's see if it happens.


I think 4 sounds like a nice number of cats to have  I am also considering number 4.. 

(may be a little past considering actually since I know when the potential 4th is due to be born)


----------



## lymorelynn

Psygon said:


> I think 4 sounds like a nice number of cats to have  I am also considering number 4..
> 
> (may be a little past considering actually since I know when the potential 4th is due to be born)


Oooh - very exciting :Cat


----------



## Dumpling

MollyMilo said:


> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> MollyMilo
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 10, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Just checking in, hope everyone And their meezers are well
> 
> Im thinking about getting number 4... Let's see if it happens.
> 
> Here are some photos of the trio


Nice to see you and your trio @MollyMilo, that sounds super exciting about a potential number 4  

We got our number 4 this week, a lovely lilac point called Percy :Cat

I really ought to be getting up and dressed this morning, but he won't let me move! He's such a cuddle bug!


----------



## Torin.

I don't have much contact with Siameses, but a few months ago I took some photos of my cousins' two Siamese brothers. I could post the nicest ones on here if people are interested?


----------



## Psygon

lymorelynn said:


> Oooh - very exciting :Cat


Yup 

I'm still not 100% sure if I am crackers or not deciding on a 4th, but this has been a long decision in the making. And us making our minds up just happened to coincide with some good kitten news from the breeder of Ed and Darcy


----------



## lymorelynn

Torin said:


> I don't have much contact with Siameses, but a few months ago I took some photos of my cousins' two Siamese brothers. I could post the nicest ones on here if people are interested?


I'd love to see them :Cat


----------



## Torin.

It turns out that there were fewer nice photos than I'd remembered. I also can't tell you which cat is which in the photos as they're just too similar! One has a thicker set build, one has tiddly bit of white on his chest, and one really likes jumping up for cuddles. But that's between two cats  I also don't really know anything about the breed. The family have always had Siamese or Oriental cats though.


----------



## lymorelynn

Absolutely beautiful cats @Torin


----------



## MollyMilo

August?? 

Hello Meezer thread  
Here we go again! I may have the chance of adding a seal point girl to my Meezer collection next year! Three girls were born last night to a seal tabby mum, so everything crossed!!!


----------



## MollyMilo

Where is Cecil and spoons?? 

Where is Lynn's news?? 

Heloooo out there! Can anyone hear me :Woot


----------



## lymorelynn

Exciting news @MollyMilo :Cat:Cat Everything crossed that your seal girl is there :Cat 
A week to go for Gracie so feeling very nervous here. Also my new little girl is reserved and though she turned 12 weeks at the weekend I won't be collecting her until Gracie has had her kittens. She is a chocolate point and will be S***** Coco Chanel :Cat


----------



## oliviarussian

MollyMilo said:


> Where is Cecil and spoons??
> 
> Where is Lynn's news??
> 
> Heloooo out there! Can anyone hear me :Woot


I can!!!! As you can see you've been sorely missed, I need my Meezer fix!


----------



## QOTN

lymorelynn said:


> Exciting news @MollyMilo :Cat:Cat Everything crossed that your seal girl is there :Cat
> A week to go for Gracie so feeling very nervous here. Also my new little girl is reserved and though she turned 12 weeks at the weekend I won't be collecting her until Gracie has had her kittens. She is a chocolate point and will be S***** Coco Chanel :Cat


S***** Coco Chanel? Has she by any chance some orientals in her pedigree? (Sorry to be nosy!)


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Exciting news @MollyMilo :Cat:Cat Everything crossed that your seal girl is there :Cat
> A week to go for Gracie so feeling very nervous here. Also my new little girl is reserved and though she turned 12 weeks at the weekend I won't be collecting her until Gracie has had her kittens. She is a chocolate point and will be S***** Coco Chanel :Cat


That's fabulous Lynn! Love that name


----------



## MollyMilo

QOTN said:


> S***** Coco Chanel? Has she by any chance some orientals in her pedigree? (Sorry to be nosy!)


Don't apologise QOTN we are a nosey bunch here


----------



## MollyMilo

oliviarussian said:


> I can!!!! As you can see you've been sorely missed, I need my Meezer fix!


Aww!! How is Rosso and Mika??


----------



## lymorelynn

QOTN said:


> S***** Coco Chanel? Has she by any chance some orientals in her pedigree? (Sorry to be nosy!)


Probably -I'll PM you her prefix if you like - I saw her pedigree a couple of weeks ago but can't actual remember. Her dad's side is all Siamese but could be Oriental on her mum's side


----------



## oliviarussian

MollyMilo said:


> Aww!! How is Rosso and Mika??


They're fine, it really is lovely to see you, have you seen photos of JRs little Cecil and Spooks yet? They are adorable


----------



## QOTN

lymorelynn said:


> Probably -I'll PM you her prefix if you like - I saw her pedigree a couple of weeks ago but can't actual remember. Her dad's side is all Siamese but could be Oriental on her mum's side


Yes please or even names of parents? I keep telling myself I am no longer obsessed by pedigrees but it doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Aurelie

MollyMilo said:


> August??
> 
> Hello Meezer thread
> Here we go again! I may have the chance of adding a seal point girl to my Meezer collection next year! Three girls were born last night to a seal tabby mum, so everything crossed!!!


Very exciting!! Will she be another M? xx


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> Exciting news @MollyMilo :Cat:Cat Everything crossed that your seal girl is there :Cat
> A week to go for Gracie so feeling very nervous here. Also my new little girl is reserved and though she turned 12 weeks at the weekend I won't be collecting her until Gracie has had her kittens. She is a chocolate point and will be S***** Coco Chanel :Cat


Good luck Lynn, like the name for your new girl too x


----------



## lymorelynn

The loveliest feeling - Gracie on my knee and feeling the kittens wriggling


----------



## JordanRose

Are my ears burning? Hoorah for resurrected Siamese thread! 

Spooks and Cecil are still getting on like a house on fire  Here's some garden playing photos:



[url=https://flic.kr/p/zrBZC9]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/zH8rH1]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/zH9vsy]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/zHbjHo]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/zrFuFq]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/yMnf7T]


----------



## belleboris

Got to add aspen to this


----------



## Azriel391

Yay the meezer thread is back   Lovely action shot of Sir Spooks and Cecil , Aspen's nose is scrummy


----------



## lymorelynn

I'd like to introduce Miss Coco Chanel. Looking forward to bringing her home in a week or so.








Gracie is still happily wandering about and sleeping a lot - she has had a look at her nest a couple of times but not seriously yet - she likes to sleep in the bottom of my wardrobe (where her nest is set up) anyway.


----------



## oliviarussian

lymorelynn said:


> I'd like to introduce Miss Coco Chanel. Looking forward to bringing her home in a week or so.
> View attachment 249051
> 
> Gracie is still happily wandering about and sleeping a lot - she has had a look at her nest a couple of times but not seriously yet - she likes to sleep in the bottom of my wardrobe (where her nest is set up) anyway.


What a cutie pie, she is seriously gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## moggie14

Oh my Coco Chanel is a beauty, congratulations xx :Happy


----------



## Blue-BearUK

Oh she's beautiful! Love her name.


----------



## sarahecp

lymorelynn said:


> I'd like to introduce Miss Coco Chanel. Looking forward to bringing her home in a week or so.
> View attachment 249051
> 
> Gracie is still happily wandering about and sleeping a lot - she has had a look at her nest a couple of times but not seriously yet - she likes to sleep in the bottom of my wardrobe (where her nest is set up) anyway.


She's beautiful :Kiss

Congratulations! :Happy :Happy


----------



## Azriel391

Oh she's beautiful Lynnx


----------



## shooks

First post on the forum, loving the whole Siamese thread, I have a 4 month old Apple Head/Traditional siamese (Don't hate me if I don't quite know if there is a difference).

As everyone is showing off photos, I thought I would join in, if anyone wants to see the kitty in slow motion I uploaded a quick video to YouTube yesterday!


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> I'd like to introduce Miss Coco Chanel. Looking forward to bringing her home in a week or so.
> View attachment 249051
> 
> Gracie is still happily wandering about and sleeping a lot - she has had a look at her nest a couple of times but not seriously yet - she likes to sleep in the bottom of my wardrobe (where her nest is set up) anyway.


Coco is so adorable Lynn!!! Welcome welcome


----------



## lymorelynn

shooks said:


> First post on the forum, loving the whole Siamese thread, I have a 4 month old Apple Head/Traditional siamese (Don't hate me if I don't quite know if there is a difference).
> 
> As everyone is showing off photos, I thought I would join in, if anyone wants to see the kitty in slow motion I uploaded a quick video to YouTube yesterday!


Welcome to you and your beautiful Meezer. He/She is a Traditional Siamese - Appleheads have a much rounder face:Cat


----------



## Ringypie

Parsnip and Flint checking in again!!! Isn't Coco gorgeous!! When does she come home Lynn? 
Ooh and a video of a new gorgeous baby - looks a lot like Parsnip when he was little!


----------



## lymorelynn

I brought Coco home on Tuesday :Cat


----------



## Ringypie

Can I just say..... SQUEEE!!! Isn't she gorgeous!


----------



## oliviarussian

Ringypie said:


> Parsnip and Flint checking in again!!! Isn't Coco gorgeous!! When does she come home Lynn?
> Ooh and a video of a new gorgeous baby - looks a lot like Parsnip when he was little!
> View attachment 250799


Ahem, cough, cough..... Think you may have forgotten something!!! You can't just waltz back in here without a photo of our favourite boy Flint, that is just too cruel for words!!!!!!


----------



## Ringypie

Just for you then! 

Yes we got him a roomba to ride on. He's still getting used to the idea though!


----------



## oliviarussian

Ringypie said:


> Just for you then!
> 
> Yes we got him a roomba to ride. He's still getting used to the idea though!


Yaaaaaaah, Flint on a Roomba....... Can't wait to see the videos!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ringypie

I really hope he will ride on it! If not it still does a great job of cleaning up


----------



## lymorelynn

One week on and we have harmony :Cat Coco was determined that Flossie was going to be her friend :Cat Gracie is still busy upstairs with her little ones but is happy to sniff and bump noses and doesn't seem to mind if Coco and Flossie are in her room


----------



## oliviarussian

lymorelynn said:


> One week on and we have harmony :Cat Coco was determined that Flossie was going to be her friend :Cat Gracie is still busy upstairs with her little ones but is happy to sniff and bump noses and doesn't seem to mind if Coco and Flossie are in her room
> View attachment 251055
> View attachment 251056


I knew Flossie couldn't resist this little darling for long!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

oliviarussian said:


> I knew Flossie couldn't resist this little darling for long!!!


Cuddling is lovely - playing chase up and down the stairs at silly o'clock, not so lovely


----------



## Ali71

Oh how lovely Lynn, great news x


----------



## Ringypie

I am shamelessly resurrecting this thread to see how everyone's Siameses are doing!!
Parsnip and Flint are both very well - Flint is snoozing upstairs and Parsnip is currently parked in his usual place on my lap!


----------



## lymorelynn

Nice view of Parsnip there :Cat I have a fussy Flossie on my knee - she is such a loving girl :Cat. I have been getting Jack's paper work and goody bag all in order for him to be collected tomorrow


----------



## oliviarussian

YAAAAAAAAAAH Meezer resurrection!!!!!!


----------



## cava14 una

Such beautiful cats.:Cat I had a Siamese many years ago and am starting to think about another to join my 2 blackand white moggy boys. I thought a girl would keep them in order.


----------



## Ringypie

lymorelynn said:


> View attachment 260860
> Nice view of Parsnip there :Cat I have a fussy Flossie on my knee - she is such a loving girl :Cat. I have been getting Jack's paper work and goody bag all in order for him to be collected tomorrow


I am in love!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

cava14 una said:


> Such beautiful cats.:Cat I had a Siamese many years ago and am starting to think about another to join my 2 blackand white moggy boys. I thought a girl would keep them in order.


Everyone should have a Siamese in their life


----------



## Mo1959

Tia is now over four years old. She is currently curled up with my dog but will probably come into bed with me later. 

She still has mad play times and is very affectionate. Still a typically noisy Siamese.


----------



## cava14 una

lymorelynn said:


> Everyone should have a Siamese in their life


Oh yes. They are very special. This is my girl Ser. Never had a relationship like I had with her until I got my Piper


----------



## Ringypie

lymorelynn said:


> Everyone should have a Siamese in their life


E

Only one?!?!?!


----------



## Ringypie

The radiator seems to be very popular in our house at the moment!


----------



## Ringypie

Although my hot water bottle has also proved popular if left unattended!


----------



## oliviarussian

Ringypie said:


> Although my hot water bottle has also proved popular if left unattended!


Hello handsome ♥♥♥♥


----------



## Ringypie

oliviarussian said:


> Hello handsome ♥♥♥♥


Hai there!


----------



## oliviarussian

Ringypie said:


> Hai there!


I WANT A FLINT IN MY LIFE!!!!!!


----------



## Psygon

lymorelynn said:


> Everyone should have a Siamese in their life


Since I share my life with three tonks, does that mean I have 1.5 Siamese in my life?


----------



## Ringypie

Psygon said:


> Since I share my life with three tonks, does that mean I have 1.5 Siamese in my life?


Hmm... How do they compare to Siamese in neediness? (Says me ruled by the iron paw of a Siamese who is more like a cross between a toddler and a gremlin than a cat!)


----------



## lymorelynn

Last photos of the Royal babies all together - Jack left yesterday and Priscilla has just gone :Arghh  I have the tiny fairy queen - who will be called Thea - until Wednesday


----------



## Psygon

Ringypie said:


> Hmm... How do they compare to Siamese in neediness? (Says me ruled by the iron paw of a Siamese who is more like a cross between a toddler and a gremlin than a cat!)


Hmm, well I've never had a Siamese so I can't totally compare, but Ed sulks if I'm out for too long, gets upset of my OH comes home without me, rides around on my shoulder all the time, demands cuddles about 23.5 hours of the day, chews his sister's whiskers off if he's nervous (!)...

So Ed isn't needy at all... 

Darcy is a bit different. She demands to ride around on the other shoulder, wakes me up in the middle of the night if she needs a head stroke, chases me to bed if I'm up too late (because she needs her bedtime strokes), is nearly always the first to greet me when I'm through the front door by throwing herself on to my shoulder, (but mostly because she wants me to get her dinner sorted).

And Clark... we're still learning about him - but he doesn't ride on shoulders yet - just climbs up legs!


----------



## Ringypie

Psygon said:


> Hmm, well I've never had a Siamese so I can't totally compare, but Ed sulks if I'm out for too long, gets upset of my OH comes home without me, rides around on my shoulder all the time, demands cuddles about 23.5 hours of the day, chews his sister's whiskers off if he's nervous (!)...
> 
> So Ed isn't needy at all...
> 
> Darcy is a bit different. She demands to ride around on the other shoulder, wakes me up in the middle of the night if she needs a head stroke, chases me to bed if I'm up too late (because she needs her bedtime strokes), is nearly always the first to greet me when I'm through the front door by throwing herself on to my shoulder, (but mostly because she wants me to get her dinner sorted).
> 
> And Clark... we're still learning about him - but he doesn't ride on shoulders yet - just climbs up legs!


Sounds rather Siamese to me! I've been sneaking about downstairs since I got back from doing Ringy because the tiny tyrant is asleep upstairs. If he gets wind of me doing anything he will be here in a chocolatey flash and things will take about five times as long due to him 'helping'!


----------



## Azriel391

Great to see the meezer thread back on the front page , woopnwoop


----------



## QOTN

I am not sure if you have many pics of the rarer Siamese colours on this thread so, since I was sorting through old pics today, I thought I would post a couple of my old cinnamon point boy. The first was taken when he was 5 years old, the second when he was 13 and, if he makes it until March, I will take one on his 16th birthday.


----------



## lymorelynn

Lovely to see one of your gorgeous cats on here @QOTN He is a very handsome boy :Cat


----------



## QOTN

lymorelynn said:


> Lovely to see one of your gorgeous cats on here @QOTN He is a very handsome boy :Cat


Thank you. Sadly he is now a shadow of his former self but he can still take a pretty good pic! I am sorting through more old pics so be prepared for some fawn points soon!


----------



## Aahlly

Oh man, a meezer thread, how have I never seen this before? I'm obsessed with siamese. OH had one as a kid and talked about him constantly so I surprised him with Loki after we had talked a lot about getting a friend for TC anyway. I'd never owned a siamese before that and since the day Loki arrived I've been smitten!









TC, Hiro and Loki. Hiro has darkened in a lot since this photo and he's also massive! He's still quite young and still seems to be growing into himself. We also have Luna, a black oriental:









Poor TC the odd one out amongst the fancy cats! I've never met a cat quite like a siamese (and I've had a lot of cats). There's something about them, such distinct personalities. I'm hooked and I honestly don't think I'd have any other type of cat now.


----------



## lymorelynn

Once bitten by the Siamese bug there really is no going back :Cat Welcome to the Meezer thread @Aahlly your cats are beautiful


----------



## Aahlly

lymorelynn said:


> Once bitten by the Siamese bug there really is no going back :Cat Welcome to the Meezer thread @Aahlly your cats are beautiful


That's certainly true, I'd have another eight in a heartbeat but OH has put his foot down and says no more cats (or actually no more animals period )! And thank you


----------



## Ringypie

lymorelynn said:


> Once bitten by the Siamese bug there really is no going back :Cat Welcome to the Meezer thread @Aahlly your cats are beautiful


I totally agree. Other cars are lovely but my heart lies with Siamese!!


----------



## Ringypie

QOTN and Aahlly what gorgeous cats!!


----------



## QOTN

Aahlly said:


> That's certainly true, I'd have another eight in a heartbeat but OH has put his foot down and says no more cats (or actually no more animals period )! And thank you


Luna is extra special, (orientals are my first love,) but they are all lovely. What colour is your tabby point boy?


----------



## Aahlly

QOTN said:


> Luna is extra special, (orientals are my first love,) but they are all lovely. What colour is your tabby point boy?


Luna is special. She's the most glamorous cat I have ever met. She has very strong opinions about things and everything must be done her way  Loki is a lilac tabby. He's actually not the colour I was expecting him to turn out. He's very dark over his back but it's quite an unusual shade.


----------



## QOTN

Aahlly said:


> Luna is special. She's the most glamorous cat I have ever met. She has very strong opinions about things and everything must be done her way  Loki is a lilac tabby. He's actually not the colour I was expecting him to turn out. He's very dark over his back but it's quite an unusual shade.


Luna is a typical oriental black! Loki could be what is called a caramel tabby.


----------



## lymorelynn

QOTN said:


> Luna is a typical oriental black! Loki could be what is called a caramel tabby.


Ha ha - the 'so-called' caramel tabby  I registered Priscilla as a caramel tabby so they must exist


----------



## QOTN

lymorelynn said:


> Ha ha - the 'so-called' caramel tabby  I registered Priscilla as a caramel tabby so they must exist


People will say they exist until proved otherwise! Why bother to wait until the science has caught up? (If it ever does.) Let's not be rational here.


----------



## Psygon

Aahlly said:


> Luna is special. She's the most glamorous cat I have ever met. She has very strong opinions about things and everything must be done her way  Loki is a lilac tabby. He's actually not the colour I was expecting him to turn out. He's very dark over his back but it's quite an unusual shade.


I think Lilac Tabby's are scrummy


----------



## Aahlly

QOTN said:


> Luna is a typical oriental black! Loki could be what is called a caramel tabby.


I had to google caramel tabby, never heard of this colour! I guess he does have the light brown around the nose.


----------



## QOTN

Aahlly said:


> I had to google caramel tabby, never heard of this colour! I guess he does have the light brown around the nose.


It doesn't matter what his colour is called does it? He is just a beautiful cat.


----------



## QOTN

It is amazing how much time can be spent looking at old pics when there are club AGM papers to send out today! I have found some of my little Saxo when he was a kitten and then in his new home. He was the last fawn point I bred.


----------



## lymorelynn

Beautiful :Cat Kittens are such time stealers even if you're only looking at photos of them


----------



## Ringypie

So... Question for everyone. If you sit down do your Siameses appear as if by magic (even if they were fast asleep somewhere else) and plop down on your lap? Parsnip seems to have 'lounge radar' he can be fast asleep snuggled up to Flint upstairs on their bed - but as soon as I go in the lounge and sit down he's there and in position!


----------



## Psygon

Ringypie said:


> So... Question for everyone. If you sit down do your Siameses appear as if by magic (even if they were fast asleep somewhere else) and plop down on your lap? Parsnip seems to have 'lounge radar' he can be fast asleep snuggled up to Flint upstairs on their bed - but as soon as I go in the lounge and sit down he's there and in position!


Perhaps this is where Siamese and Tonkinese are different. You see the way it works here is you think about sitting on the sofa or in a dining chair, and before you're sat down there is already a tonk there, looking like they've been there for ages... despite the fact they weren't previously anywhere to be seen.


----------



## lymorelynn

Ringypie said:


> So... Question for everyone. If you sit down do your Siameses appear as if by magic (even if they were fast asleep somewhere else) and plop down on your lap? Parsnip seems to have 'lounge radar' he can be fast asleep snuggled up to Flint upstairs on their bed - but as soon as I go in the lounge and sit down he's there and in position!


Mine do this if I sit down during the daytime - not so much in the evenings as they seem to know I will be sitting down anyway


----------



## Ringypie

lymorelynn said:


> Mine do this if I sit down during the daytime - not so much in the evenings as they seem to know I will be sitting down anyway


Now that's a normal evening here - after dinner Parsnip tells us it's time to go and sit in the lounge! Tonight hubby is working and I had a soak in the bath... Well the tiny terror was disgusted by that and after voicing his disapproval he went and snuggled up with Flint. As soon as I went back downstairs there he was -I'm sure he must have teleported as he was asleep next to Flint then somehow was on the sofa before me!


----------



## Pappychi

I don't have a current Siamese but this is a picture of a very young me with one of my grandmother's Siamese, a seal point boy named Sylvester. It's my plan next year to add a Meezer to the five T's gang :Cat


----------



## Aahlly

Thank you and I think so  And I think so does he!


----------



## Ringypie

Does anyone hear from Mollymilo and Jordanrose? I do hope they (and their gorgeous Meezers) are all well.


----------



## lymorelynn

I speak with @MollyMilo and @JordanRose regularly on Facebook. Jordan has been around on here fairly recently too. Did you know she now has a young Ragdoll too?


----------



## Ringypie

Oh how lovely! Is that Cecil? I did see some posts about him a few months back. Hope they are all well.


----------



## lymorelynn

Ringypie said:


> Oh how lovely! Is that Cecil? I did see some posts about him a few months back. Hope they are all well.


Yes that's him - a stunning boy.


----------



## MollyMilo

Good evening! Look at this thread activity So pleased to see everyone and their gorgeous cats! :Woot


----------



## MollyMilo

lymorelynn said:


> Ha ha - the 'so-called' caramel tabby  I registered Priscilla as a caramel tabby so they must exist


Your Cleo is so gorgeous Lynn, am glad milo has fellow lilac tabby friends welcome Loki!! Handsome boy. Here is my lilac/caramel boy lol


Aahlly said:


> Oh man, a meezer thread, how have I never seen this before? I'm obsessed with siamese. OH had one as a kid and talked about him constantly so I surprised him with Loki after we had talked a lot about getting a friend for TC anyway. I'd never owned a siamese before that and since the day Loki arrived I've been smitten!
> 
> View attachment 261093
> 
> TC, Hiro and Loki. Hiro has darkened in a lot since this photo and he's also massive! He's still quite young and still seems to be growing into himself. We also have Luna, a black oriental:
> View attachment 261094
> 
> 
> Poor TC the odd one out amongst the fancy cats! I've never met a cat quite like a siamese (and I've had a lot of cats). There's something about them, such distinct personalities. I'm hooked and I honestly don't think I'd have any other type of cat now.


Woohoo another lilac tabby!! Welcome welcome 
Lynn I love your lilac tabby new baby too! 
Here is Milo my lilac/caramel tabby!! Goodness knows what he is lol


----------



## lymorelynn

Just thought you might like to see my little Cleo now she's growing up


----------



## lymorelynn

Also daddy thought Flossie might like a walk round the garden - don't think she was too impressed though


----------



## oliviarussian

lymorelynn said:


> Just thought you might like to see my little Cleo now she's growing up
> View attachment 263974
> View attachment 263975


Got to love a Meezer scrum!!!!


----------



## Ringypie

lymorelynn said:


> Just thought you might like to see my little Cleo now she's growing up
> View attachment 263974
> View attachment 263975


Ohhhhh isnt she growing into a beautiful young lady!


----------



## LoopyL

She is beautiful! :Happy
Flossie looks dischuffed to be out in the open & unable to bolt into cover


----------



## lymorelynn

LoopyL said:


> She is beautiful! :Happy
> Flossie looks dischuffed to be out in the open & unable to bolt into cover


She wasn't best pleased and was outside for all of two minutes


----------



## QOTN

Happy birthday Gam. 16 years old today!
















He may look a poor old thing now, but when he was young he did more than his fair share to promote the cinnamon and fawn colours in our breeds. He only sired 26 kittens because I neutered him at 16 months but one of those became a cinnamon champion, another was a cinnamon point IC qualifier and one was a fawn point qualifier. Of his grandkits 2 were fawn point IC qualifiers and when we get to great and great, great, grandkits, I lose count but they include a cinnamon point IC qualifier, a fawn point qualifier, the second and third oriental fawn female champions, the second fawn male premier and the first grand champion fawn point female. It is such a shame siamese eyes fade when they get older because his used to be really vivid blue.


----------



## lymorelynn

Happy birthday to a very handsome young man :Cat


----------



## Matrod

Happy Birthday Gam, he looks very resplendent for a 16 year old


----------



## Ali71

Happy Birthday Gam, still looking handsome


----------



## Charity

Happy Birthday gorgeous Gam xx


----------



## QOTN

Ali71 said:


> Happy Birthday Gam, still looking handsome





Charity said:


> Happy Birthday gorgeous Gam xx





Matrod said:


> Happy Birthday Gam, he looks very resplendent for a 16 year old


Thank you all. You are very kind to him. It is so sad when they start to look old and frail.


----------



## Ringypie

Happy Birthday Gam what a handsome distinguished man you are!


----------



## QOTN

Ringypie said:


> Happy Birthday Gam what a handsome distinguished man you are!


Thank you! He was The Best when he was young. Everybody loved him.


----------



## LoopyL

Happy Birthday Gorgeous! :Happy


----------



## lymorelynn

Little meezer update :Cat
So, Gracie has been back to visit her lovely Prince George and should have kittens in May and I am collecting Miss Flossie in the morning - same venue but a different boy - and fingers crossed for kittens in June.
In the meantime:
My own Queen of the Nile, Cleo









and a photo from the slave of Queen of the Fairies, Thea








Almost 6 months old now


----------



## LoopyL

Thanks for the Siamese fix  they are both Beautiful :Happy


----------



## Ringypie

Squeeeee!!! So exciting!!

Isn't Thea stunning?!


----------



## oliviarussian

lymorelynn said:


> Little meezer update :Cat
> So, Gracie has been back to visit her lovely Prince George and should have kittens in May and I am collecting Miss Flossie in the morning - same venue but a different boy - and fingers crossed for kittens in June.
> In the meantime:
> My own Queen of the Nile, Cleo
> View attachment 267898
> 
> 
> and a photo from the slave of Queen of the Fairies, Thea
> View attachment 267899
> 
> Almost 6 months old now


WOW Thea is so beautiful!!!!! She is growing up to be a stunner!


----------



## mooikatje

Oh I love Siamese cats. Have done ever since I was a little girl! Sadly my husband doesn't share my feelings (he doesn't like long thin cats or big ears) so I have to live vicariously through other people. There are some very lovely cats in this thread.


----------



## oliviarussian

lymorelynn said:


> Little meezer update :Cat
> So, Gracie has been back to visit her lovely Prince George and should have kittens in May and I am collecting Miss Flossie in the morning - same venue but a different boy - and fingers crossed for kittens in June.
> In the meantime:
> My own Queen of the Nile, Cleo
> View attachment 267898
> 
> 
> and a photo from the slave of Queen of the Fairies, Thea
> View attachment 267899
> 
> Almost 6 months old now


How would you describe Thea in terms of 'type' Lynn? She doesn't seem as extreme as some of the modern Meezers I have seen at shows


----------



## lymorelynn

oliviarussian said:


> How would you describe Thea in terms of 'type' Lynn? She doesn't seem as extreme as some of the modern Meezers I have seen at shows


She isn't as extreme but nor is she the 'applehead' type. Personally I call my cats traditional


----------



## moggie14

Traditionally beautiful! So lots of kitten photos in May and June then pleeaassee :Happy


----------



## Cerijoanne

Absolutely beautiful. Love their faces


----------



## Ringypie

IndigoBird said:


> Oh I love Siamese cats. Have done ever since I was a little girl! Sadly my husband doesn't share my feelings (he doesn't like long thin cats or big ears) so I have to live vicariously through other people. There are some very lovely cats in this thread.


Oh what a shame! But if you go for a more traditional Siamese they are nowhere near as long and thin!


----------



## Ringypie

Posted that one too soon! Meant to post Parsnip in that!


----------



## MollyMilo

Hello everyone!!
How you all doing 

Some updated photos of my 3 for you


----------



## Azriel391

Hello @MollyMilo lovely to see you and your gang xx


----------



## Ringypie

Hello!! How lovely to see you!! Hope you are all well.


----------



## lymorelynn

So, some of you who follow me on FB will already know the very sad news and may have seen my thread in breeding  Dear Flossie had such an awful time - she was carrying six little ones but as of today there is only one surviving  I am holding out every hope for him (99% sure it is a boy) but there are no guarantees. Provisionally he is Lambchop Last Sole Survivor (Rocky)


----------



## Ringypie

lymorelynn said:


> So, some of you who follow me on FB will already know the very sad news and may have seen my thread in breeding  Dear Flossie had such an awful time - she was carrying six little ones but as of today there is only one surviving  I am holding out every hope for him (99% sure it is a boy) but there are no guarantees. Provisionally he is Lambchop Last Sole Survivor (Rocky)


Lynn my heart has broken a little more for you at each sad update. I am just so terribly sorry for you and Flossie and the little ones. We are all sending you love and prayers xxx


----------



## LoopyL

Oh I'm so sorry  I hope Flossie recovers ok & little Lambchop is a fighter & pulls thru xx


----------



## Mo1959

MollyMilo said:


> Hello everyone!!
> How you all doing
> 
> Some updated photos of my 3 for you


Awww. They are looking gorgeous. Sadly Tia has lost her doggy companion. Poor Millie got cancer and I lost her a couple of months ago. Tia still misses her as they often curled up in bed together.


----------



## oliviarussian

lymorelynn said:


> So, some of you who follow me on FB will already know the very sad news and may have seen my thread in breeding  Dear Flossie had such an awful time - she was carrying six little ones but as of today there is only one surviving  I am holding out every hope for him (99% sure it is a boy) but there are no guarantees. Provisionally he is Lambchop Last Sole Survivor (Rocky)


So incredibly sorry to hear this Lynn, Hope little Rocky lives up to his name x


----------



## oliviarussian

I'm resurrecting this thread in the hope that the Meezers will show their faces again!


----------



## lymorelynn

Ha ha. I'm sure I can find some Meezers who'd like to be admired 
All is well in the Lambchop household with the safe arrival of Gracie's little ones.


----------



## oliviarussian

lymorelynn said:


> Ha ha. I'm sure I can find some Meezers who'd like to be admired
> All is well in the Lambchop household with the safe arrival of Gracie's little ones.
> View attachment 276596


That's more like it!!!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

A fluffy mini Meezer pile :Shy


----------



## Ringypie

And here is Parsnip taking advantage of me spreading out my crochet to see how big it is... He says 'big enough for me thank you!'


----------



## Ringypie

And another - typical Siamese 'everything is mine and I shall sleep on it!'


----------



## Ringypie

lymorelynn said:


> A fluffy mini Meezer pile :Shy
> View attachment 276605


This calls for more than a 'like' button!!! Just perfect!


----------



## simplysardonic

Hello Meezer Pleasers! 
Hope everyone & their Meezers are fine & not too hot on this very balmy day!
Some piccies of Phoenix from today.

















'Is that a treat I see before me?'









'Give it to me, slave!'


----------



## lymorelynn

We don't get to see enough of the gorgeous Phoenix :Cat


----------



## simplysardonic

lymorelynn said:


> We don't get to see enough of the gorgeous Phoenix :Cat


Thankyou 

I'm trying to get more pics of all the furry family, I've been quite lax about it lately!


----------



## Ringypie

Ooh Phoenix is gorgeous!

Parsnip has been having a lovely time washing himself in the sun today


----------



## Emma45

Thinking of getting a Siamese... how much did you all pay for yours?


----------



## lymorelynn

Emma45 said:


> Thinking of getting a Siamese... how much did you all pay for yours?


Depending where you live you should be looking at anything between £400 - £500 for a registered kitten. You may find some a little less or a little more


----------



## Ringypie

Emma45 said:


> Thinking of getting a Siamese... how much did you all pay for yours?


You won't regret it - as long as you are ready for a naughty, noisy adorable bundle of mischief!! I'm sure you have done your homework but just in case... Remember they are not like normal cats - they are generally high maintenance and need to be kept entertained!!
Also be aware that there are a number of 'breeders' who sell for less, more like £200 but they are unregistered - no guarantee that they are actually pure siamese (possibly byb's) and what looks like a bargain may end up in heartache... Much better to go with someone reputable!!


----------



## Emma45

lymorelynn said:


> Depending where you live you should be looking at anything between £400 - £500 for a registered kitten. You may find some a little less or a little more


Apologies if this is too much but I've been having trouble finding a breeder from London. I'm fairly new to this so honestly I have no idea what to do! Can you by any chance list some breeders for me?


----------



## lymorelynn

Emma45 said:


> Apologies if this is too much but I've been having trouble finding a breeder from London. I'm fairly new to this so honestly I have no idea what to do! Can you by any chance list some breeders for me?


I'll message you


----------



## lymorelynn

I thought I'd put a little Cocktail update here rather than spamming the whole forum 

The Cocktails at 2 1/2 weeks 
From the top down we have - Manhattan, Martini, Cosmopolitan, Mai Tai and Daiquiri (who is such a diva that she squealed all through being weighed and had to be photographed in the nest  )


----------



## Pappychi

These Cocktails are going to turn me into an alcoholic @lymorelynn :Wacky


----------



## lymorelynn

Not to be left out - the big girls :Cat
Coco and Flossie - a rare cuddle (it usually ends up in a fight for who gets that bed )
Beautiful Queen Cleo
And my precious mummy Gracie taking a break from the Cocktail party


----------



## Ringypie

I'm not a drinker at all but these charmers have me loitering by the cocktail bar!!! 
They are all so beautiful, babies and adults - and isn't Cleo growing to be an absolute stunner!


----------



## claire8234

@lymorelynn - I am so jealous, your cats are stunning ☺ I have always wanted a siamese, maybe one day when I can afford to catproof the garden (I'd be terrified they'd be stolen). X


----------



## Kristara

I'm in the US but I can't really find much specifically for Siamese and mixes. I've always been indifferent to cats until I took in a beautiful stray, brought her 300 miles home to rehab and adopt her out, but my pitbull and I fell in love with her lol. Turned out she was a lynx point. 
someone dumped a seal point on me a month ago that was cross eyed with a severe bacterial eye infection so in 11 months I went from not particularly liking cats to absolutely loving them with 2. Neither are the pointy faced Siamese, classic I suppose? I'm pretty lost lol.
I know they're not full Siamese but definitely have strong descendants, is it normal for them to be thin? My cats are vetted to the max and have unlimited dry food and get a few tablespoons of wet a couple times a week yet they're so thin, I'm thinking maybe because the older one is allowed outside and is running chasing and climbing in my rural area? But the baby? 
I've only ever had one other (a-hole) cat and he was a dsh tuxedo that was 20+lbs and not fat at all, I've wormed them several times to make sure but have never seen a single sign of worms, is it just their body style, I realize the photos don't look too thin but there's an indentation right above their hips


----------



## LoopyL

They are beautiful! :Happy Siamese cats are wonderful & addictive too  They both look well to me 
However like most cats they will do much better on mostly wet food as dry food long term causes kidney problems


----------



## Emma45

Oh I can finally contribute!

Clyde <3


----------



## Ringypie

Emma45 said:


> Oh I can finally contribute!
> 
> Clyde <3
> View attachment 281882
> 
> View attachment 281883
> 
> View attachment 281884


Omg!!! How exciting!!! When did he come home? How has he settled? Welcome to the world of Siamese slavedom - your life will never be the same again


----------



## anachronism

Wow Clyde is a stunner!


----------



## Emma45

Ringypie said:


> Omg!!! How exciting!!! When did he come home? How has he settled? Welcome to the world of Siamese slavedom - your life will never be the same again


He came on the 15th and has settled so well. He loves playing with Maisie and he's so cuddly!


----------



## lymorelynn

Maybe time for a Cocktail or two


----------



## LoopyL

Your kittens are Delicious!:Happy


----------



## oliviarussian

lymorelynn said:


> Maybe time for a Cocktail or two
> View attachment 281988
> View attachment 281989
> View attachment 281990
> View attachment 281991
> View attachment 281992
> View attachment 281993
> View attachment 281994
> View attachment 281995
> View attachment 281996


What age do their points come through Lynn? Do you know their flavours yet?


----------



## lymorelynn

oliviarussian said:


> What age do their points come through Lynn? Do you know their flavours yet?


The colours start to appear within a week or two but the lighter (dilute) colours take longer to show. Their colours are developing still and I am not certain of a couple but I have at least two lilac points and one tabby point (which may be lilac or may be caramel)


----------



## Ringypie

lymorelynn said:


> Maybe time for a Cocktail or two
> View attachment 281988
> View attachment 281989
> View attachment 281990
> View attachment 281991
> View attachment 281992
> View attachment 281993
> View attachment 281994
> View attachment 281995
> View attachment 281996


Squeee!!!!  How do they manage to look more adorable every day? Are they really mischievous now?


----------



## lymorelynn

Ringypie said:


> Squeee!!!!  How do they manage to look more adorable every day? Are they really mischievous now?


You would not believe how naughty they are  Cosmo is currently on top of my tv peering down at the picture :Jawdrop:Jawdrop I think he has mastered the litter box now by the way


----------



## Ringypie

lymorelynn said:


> You would not believe how naughty they are  Cosmo is currently on top of my tv peering down at the picture :Jawdrop:Jawdrop I think he has mastered the litter box now by the way


 I'm just imagining 5 Parsnips - he's really naughty but in such an adorable way! Very glad Cosmo has mastered the litter tray - and has a few more weeks to make sure he's really got the hang of it!! Do you know what colour he is going to be yet?


----------



## lymorelynn

Pretty sure he is a lilac point :Cat


----------



## Ringypie

lymorelynn said:


> Pretty sure he is a lilac point :Cat


 Yay!! Although I'd love him whatever colour he ends up!


----------



## Pappychi

lymorelynn said:


> Maybe time for a Cocktail or two
> View attachment 281988
> View attachment 281989
> View attachment 281990
> View attachment 281991
> View attachment 281992
> View attachment 281993
> View attachment 281994
> View attachment 281995
> View attachment 281996


Right. That's it. As long as no more kitties with a sob story come along I reckon next kitty is going to HAVE to be a Meezer :Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## Kristara

LoopyL said:


> They are beautiful! :Happy Siamese cats are wonderful & addictive too  They both look well to me
> However like most cats they will do much better on mostly wet food as dry food long





LoopyL said:


> They are beautiful! :Happy Siamese cats are wonderful & addictive too  They both look well to me
> However like most cats they will do much better on mostly wet food as dry food long term causes kidney problems


wait what? Dry food isn't good for them?


----------



## LoopyL

Not long term as their main food


----------



## lymorelynn

Kristara said:


> wait what? Dry food isn't good for them?


No, not really. It contains large amounts of carbohydrates which cats don't need. It also has no moisture and cats are notoriously bad for drinking - they are used to getting their moisture from food - which can cause kidney problems


----------



## MollyMilo

Hi Everyone, 
Hope we are all well and you all have a fantastic Christmas. 

Milo is 5 Today! He grew up on these Forums so it's only right he celebrates here

Here is the birthday boy, in his favourite spot!


----------



## oliviarussian

MollyMilo said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Hope we are all well and you all have a fantastic Christmas.
> 
> Milo is 5 Today! He grew up on these Forums so it's only right he celebrates here
> 
> Here is the birthday boy, in his favourite spot!


Hello Stranger, lovely to see you both!
Happy Birthday gorgeous Milo xxx


----------



## LoopyL

So beauuuuuutiful! :Happy


----------



## lymorelynn

Happy 5th birthday to the gorgeous Milo xxxx So nice of you to drop in and share the occasion with us :Cat We do miss you over here you know


----------



## Ringypie

MollyMilo said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Hope we are all well and you all have a fantastic Christmas.
> 
> Milo is 5 Today! He grew up on these Forums so it's only right he celebrates here
> 
> Here is the birthday boy, in his favourite spot!


Happy birthday Milo! Another one that misses you on here xx


----------



## Aahlly

It's been too long since I shared a picture of the gang...










All looking very smug after causing havoc all afternoon :Hilarious


----------



## Ringypie

Here are the latest offerings from my lot. The beautiful Cosmo is growing up FAR too quickly! He has been an absolute joy all through his kitten months and is growing up to be just wonderful!


----------



## oliviarussian

Ringypie said:


> Here are the latest offerings from my lot. The beautiful Cosmo is growing up FAR too quickly! He has been an absolute joy all through his kitten months and is growing up to be just wonderful!
> View attachment 301718
> 
> View attachment 301719


How old is our young man now?


----------



## lymorelynn

Hard to believe but the Cocktail babies are almost 8 months old


----------



## simplysardonic

I'm sad to say I no longer have a Siamese
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
............. I now have a tortoise


----------



## Ringypie

lymorelynn said:


> Hard to believe but the Cocktail babies are almost 8 months old


It's amazing isn't it - where has the time gone! He was a beautiful baby and is growing to be such a stunning young man!


----------



## Ringypie

simplysardonic said:


> I'm sad to say I no longer have a Siamese
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ............. I now have a tortoise


 Omg you had me worried at first!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

simplysardonic said:


> I'm sad to say I no longer have a Siamese
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ............. I now have a tortoise


Excellent Tommy Cooper impression


----------



## simplysardonic

lymorelynn said:


> Excellent Tommy Cooper impression


Hahahahaha, I won't tell my daughter that- she's convinced the fez makes her look like Matt Smith era Doctor Who


----------



## MollyMilo

Hello everyone, I hope you are all well

I have news!! Number 4 is coming home soon. Meet Mia a Fawn point


----------



## lymorelynn

She is just adorable


----------



## oliviarussian

MollyMilo said:


> View attachment 303001
> View attachment 303002
> Hello everyone, I hope you are all well
> 
> I have news!! Number 4 is coming home soon. Meet Mia a Fawn point


Gorgeous... I hope you will come around more to show her off!!!!!


----------



## LoopyL

Beautiful! :Happy


----------



## QOTN

MollyMilo said:


> View attachment 303001
> View attachment 303002
> Hello everyone, I hope you are all well
> 
> I have news!! Number 4 is coming home soon. Meet Mia a Fawn point


She is a lovely girl. Are you sure she is fawn? Of course it may be the light in your pics but she looks a bit cinnamon to me.


----------



## MollyMilo

I'm so excited!! Thanks everyone

I think it's the light QOTN she's very pale, here she is again in bright sunlight


----------



## MollyMilo

MollyMilo said:


> I'm so excited!! Thanks everyone
> 
> I think it's the light QOTN she's very pale, here she is again in bright sunlight


----------



## Ringypie

Omg isn't she adorable!!!


----------



## Temporally_Loopy

Ho hum, I'd never really fancied a Siamese after hearing horror stories from my mother about one a relative had when she was a child which would hiss and lash out at everyone but her aunt (?) and would climb and hang from the pelmet and yowl for ages. HOWEVER, having seen all the photos on this website and heard more about them - I could be tempted at some point in the future - a long point in the future though.


----------



## oggers86

Elsworth is in the bad books, he thought it would be funny to attack my bare foot that was poking out of the bed...it wasn't!

MM your new kitten is adorable. If I didn't have my hands full with all my lot I would be very kitten broody.


----------



## Ringypie

Temporally_Loopy said:


> Ho hum, I'd never really fancied a Siamese after hearing horror stories from my mother about one a relative had when she was a child which would hiss and lash out at everyone but her aunt (?) and would climb and hang from the pelmet and yowl for ages. HOWEVER, having seen all the photos on this website and heard more about them - I could be tempted at some point in the future - a long point in the future though.


Hanging from a pelmet howling sounds like angsty Siamese behaviour - they do like to let you know if they aren't impressed about something!! Mine do this sort of thing occasionally - but it's generally when they WANT and I haven't delivered (Parsnip parades up and down the kitchen work surfaces moaning and honking when I am sitting in the kitchen and he thinks he should be in the lounge). But that's a lovely part of their character - they interact and really are a member of the family. But what they do best is cuddles / assistance with anything you might be doing! Definitely no lashing out here!! 
'Let's open the fridge'


----------



## oliviarussian

Resurrecting this thread cos we definitely need more Meezer news!

Also to ask about Siamese coats, I have been cat sitting a lovely pair this week and the little girls coat was a completely different texture to the boys, much softer and fluffier and slightly longer haired.... She looked 100% Siamese to me but she might not have been, do they differ at all????


----------



## lymorelynn

oliviarussian said:


> Resurrecting this thread cos we definitely need more Meezer news!
> 
> Also to ask about Siamese coats, I have been cat sitting a lovely pair this week and the little girls coat was a completely different texture to the boys, much softer and fluffier and slightly longer haired.... She looked 100% Siamese to me but she might not have been, do they differ at all????


They do differ a little and of course you can have long haired Siamese - Balinese - which have beautiful silky coats, especially their tails.
And Meezer news - I am tentatively announcing the expected arrival in June of the first litter for Cleo :Cat


----------



## simplysardonic

oliviarussian said:


> Resurrecting this thread cos we definitely need more Meezer news!
> 
> Also to ask about Siamese coats, I have been cat sitting a lovely pair this week and the little girls coat was a completely different texture to the boys, much softer and fluffier and slightly longer haired.... She looked 100% Siamese to me but she might not have been, do they differ at all????


Could she have been a Balinese?

I can't really comment on males' coats as I've only had girls, Phoenix's coat is definitely different to my 3 moggies, it's more like a single coated (chihuahua, whippet) dog's coat.


----------



## oliviarussian

simplysardonic said:


> Could she have been a Balinese?
> 
> I can't really comment on males' coats as I've only had girls, Phoenix's coat is definitely different to my 3 moggies, it's more like a single coated (chihuahua, whippet) dog's coat.


No she definitely didn't have the Balinese tail.... shame I can't really put a photo up so you could see what I mean but can't really as they don't belong to me sadly!


----------



## QOTN

Coat length will vary according to different lines. As with all characteristics, some breeders do not consider it a priority to aim for a coat that conforms to the Standard of Points. I know of one famous line of Siamese whose coats are constantly criticised by judges for being too long and thick.

Actually, my Blah de Blah's sire comes from that line and her coat is like no other Oriental or Siamese I have owned apart from my first Havana who was born at a time (1977) when all sorts of different cats were used to increase the gene pool. It is long and thick and not sleek at all.


----------



## MilleD

lymorelynn said:


> They do differ a little and of course you can have long haired Siamese - Balinese - which have beautiful silky coats, especially their tails.
> And Meezer news - I am tentatively announcing the expected arrival in June of the first litter for Cleo :Cat


More babies? :Joyful


----------



## lymorelynn

MilleD said:


> More babies? :Joyful


Gracie is due next week and Cleo a month later :Cat


----------



## oliviarussian

lymorelynn said:


> Gracie is due next week and Cleo a month later :Cat


Is Cleo a definite now then??????


----------



## claire8234

Fantastic news @lymorelynn


----------



## Smuge

I love this thread, glad it was bumped

Siamese was never really a breed I thought about a lot. But through doing some general reading about cat breeds and reading through this forum? I have come to really love them - tho had never actually seen one in real life until a recent show. My himmie obviously got its colouring from the Siamese breed, tho she is tabby point so I am sure that this colour directly comes from the Siamese?

Long before I was born my granny had a Siamese and that cat is still spoken about with reverence. Tho the poor thing ended up wearing a bell to prevent the entire local wildlife population from going extinct (and being deposited in my granny's kitchen) by all reports it was an unbelievably good hunter.

When we stop renting and finally own our own home we will get a 2nd cat. Choosing between a BSH and Siamese is going to be a nightmare!

Tho I made the mistake of showing my OH this video after I saw someone post it here


----------



## Psygon

Like @Smuge am pleased this thread has been resurrected.

One day would live to own a Siamese, i've been spending an aweful amount of time looking at pedigrees recently to see if I can find some Siamese cats who have similar ancestors to our Tonks  (which has been far easier with their Burmese ancestors than their Siamese ones!)

I am probably far too geeky about this because end of the day it will be the personality of the cat that draws me!


----------



## Ringypie

oliviarussian said:


> Resurrecting this thread cos we definitely need more Meezer news!
> 
> Also to ask about Siamese coats, I have been cat sitting a lovely pair this week and the little girls coat was a completely different texture to the boys, much softer and fluffier and slightly longer haired.... She looked 100% Siamese to me but she might not have been, do they differ at all????


Our boys have coats like silk - fine flat and very glossy. Quite different to Flint who looks more like he is made of fur fabric!


----------



## Ringypie

Cosmo isn't fussy - he was using Flint as a cushion (please note the bonus jelly bean!)


----------



## oliviarussian

Been cat sitting 2 lovely Meezers this week both with very significant kinked tails, is this still common in the breed?


----------



## lymorelynn

oliviarussian said:


> Been cat sitting 2 lovely Meezers this week both with very significant kinked tails, is this still common in the breed?


You do see it occasionally, as with cross-eyes, but quite rare these days
While I'm here though - the Wedding Party are five weeks old today. All, except one little boy, have new slaves eagerly waiting - Here Comes the Bride and TopHat and Tails are going together
















Always the Bridesmaid and Best Man's Speech are going together
















Leaving Tie the Knot


----------



## SusieRainbow

Beautiful kitties , I've come over all kitten broody !


----------



## Ringypie

SusieRainbow said:


> Beautiful kitties , I've come over all kitten broody !


So have I! Every pic of these little beauties has me cooing over them. Partly because I know what lovely cats they will grow into!
Cosmo says hi everyone!


----------



## ewelsh

Awww Lynn what little faces! They just make me melt, I love tie the knot :Kiss I'm I reading it right, no slave has come forward for him??

You must be so chuffed they are going together! Lovely for them too.


----------



## Michebe

So cute i am very kitten broody, OH says we can only have one cat tho maybe once we kick the kids out we can have more


----------



## lymorelynn

ewelsh said:


> Awww Lynn what little faces! They just make me melt, I love tie the knot :Kiss I'm I reading it right, no slave has come forward for him??
> 
> You must be so chuffed they are going together! Lovely for them too.


A lovely couple who came to view on Sunday were torn between Best Man and Tie the Knot but went with Best Man and Bridesmaid in the end. I haven't advertised any of them for sale as yet so it won't be a problem to find a home for little Knot :Cat


----------



## ewelsh

lymorelynn said:


> A lovely couple who came to view on Sunday were torn between Best Man and Tie the Knot but went with Best Man and Bridesmaid in the end. I haven't advertised any of them for sale as yet so it won't be a problem to find a home for little Knot :Cat


Oh I know you'll have thousands wanting him, I just got excited thinking is this my chance ha!

One day Lynn, one day!


----------



## Ringypie

ewelsh said:


> Oh I know you'll have thousands wanting him, I just got excited thinking is this my chance ha!
> 
> One day Lynn, one day!


Ooh it would be super to have another Lambchop on here


----------



## ewelsh

We have Cosmo who is very very special as she is Gracie's baby 

I have always loved Lynns babies, every litter is simply gorgeous! There is a massive que before me 

but one day  AND I have Lynns address


----------



## Mo1959

Gosh this used to be a really lively thread. Sad to see not much happening. Sadly my two in my sig have both departed. Millie my dog developed cancer and I lost
her about 18 months ago and my lovely Tia got out of the house by mistake and it ended horribly as she got hit by a car. That was just 3 weeks ago and I am still devastated but have went and got a little chocolate tortiepoint girl. Once owned by a Siamese, not sure any other breed would have done. I am going to have to be ultra paranoid about safety as I could never go through losing a cat in that way ever again.

Meet Molly also known as Solostar Dolly Mixture on a Sunday. Lol.


----------



## oggers86

Our house just isnt the same without a Siamese, it feels quiet and I miss having someone great me at the door. It is a relief not to have to worry about the spraying or the pooing though, since doing a clean I've found so many old spots of spray so things were worse than I thought. Elsworth has settled in really well with his new owner which is nice, hope things stay stress free. 

I'm feeling so kitten broody though which is tough, it's so tempting to get a pair but thankfully I'm not crazy enough to go and do it. All being well human number 2 will be here no later than 3 weeks today, could be as early as 2 weeks on Tuesday, will be getting a call on the 25th giving me my section date for that week, eek. 

All your Meezers are adorable, I'll just have to live through you all for a while until the time is right to bring in a pair. My husband wants Bengals though which I'm trying to put him off as I think they are way too high maintenance but who knows what the breed will be like in a few years time. Maybe we will end up with 2 of each so both breeds have their own kind


----------



## lymorelynn

It has been quiet in here just lately hasn't it. Have some Lambchop Jewels to liven it up - no intention of making anyone kitten broody of course


----------



## simplysardonic

Mo1959 said:


> Gosh this used to be a really lively thread. Sad to see not much happening. Sadly my two in my sig have both departed. Millie my dog developed cancer and I lost
> her about 18 months ago and my lovely Tia got out of the house by mistake and it ended horribly as she got hit by a car. That was just 3 weeks ago and I am still devastated but have went and got a little chocolate tortiepoint girl. Once owned by a Siamese, not sure any other breed would have done. I am going to have to be ultra paranoid about safety as I could never go through losing a cat in that way ever again.
> 
> Meet Molly also known as Solostar Dolly Mixture on a Sunday. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 324254


So sorry for the loss of your Tia, I hope little Molly settles well & helps heal your heart & brings you much Meezer mischief, she looks gorgeous xx


----------



## Ringypie

lymorelynn said:


> It has been quiet in here just lately hasn't it. Have some Lambchop Jewels to liven it up - no intention of making anyone kitten broody of course
> View attachment 324258
> View attachment 324259
> View attachment 324260
> View attachment 324261
> View attachment 324262


Oh my god  they are gorgeous!


----------



## Ringypie

It's all rather sleepy and cuddly here... apart from the evenings when Cosmo demands to play with his rat on a string! He hurtles around chasing it then grabs it and hisses at it. Cue a little rest - when he gets his energy back he squeaks and lets it go and off we go again! Ratty lives on top of the fridge when we are out as I don't trust him not to get caught up in the string. So when I get home he dances around looking at the top of the fridge in case I've forgotten he needs playing with!








And as for Parsnip...








Please excuse the horrid kitchen - one day it will be replaced when I'm not spending all our money on competing Ringy!


----------



## Mo1959

lymorelynn said:


> It has been quiet in here just lately hasn't it. Have some Lambchop Jewels to liven it up - no intention of making anyone kitten broody of course
> View attachment 324258
> View attachment 324259
> View attachment 324260
> View attachment 324261
> View attachment 324262


Lovely. I almost ended up with two sisters but by the time I made the decision to phone the other girl was gone. Maybe just as well. Lol.


----------



## MollyMilo

Mo1959 said:


> Gosh this used to be a really lively thread. Sad to see not much happening. Sadly my two in my sig have both departed. Millie my dog developed cancer and I lost
> her about 18 months ago and my lovely Tia got out of the house by mistake and it ended horribly as she got hit by a car. That was just 3 weeks ago and I am still devastated but have went and got a little chocolate tortiepoint girl. Once owned by a Siamese, not sure any other breed would have done. I am going to have to be ultra paranoid about safety as I could never go through losing a cat in that way ever again.
> 
> Meet Molly also known as Solostar Dolly Mixture on a Sunday. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 324254


Oh mo!! I'm so sorry to read about Tia and Millie heartbroken for you. I lost my Molly 4 years ago this August. Huge hugs xx

Molly is lovely, enjoy her! I recognise that breeder from Facebook groups, join Facebook! That's where we are


----------



## gorgeous

Hi all. Not been in here for absolutely ages!
Been so busy with family and work.

I now have two Siamese and an oriental.
This thread has a lot to answer for as it led to my skinny cat addiction lol.

My first Siamese Blissa is going to be 5 this year. Where has the time gone?
How are you all and your lovely meezers? Xxx


----------



## lymorelynn

Hello :Cat so nice to see you over here. I think we need some photos of your delightful lot :Cat
The Lambchops are all well and looking forward to some peace and quiet when the Christmastime babies leave next week


----------



## gorgeous

lymorelynn said:


> Hello :Cat so nice to see you over here. I think we need some photos of your delightful lot :Cat
> The Lambchops are all well and looking forward to some peace and quiet when the Christmastime babies leave next week


I did try to upload a pic but was told it was too big


----------



## lymorelynn

gorgeous said:


> I did try to upload a pic but was told it was too big


That's a shame


----------



## oggers86

I'm very much missing my Siamese, despite his issues he was a great cat. We've discussed getting a pair in a couple of years when the kids are older. At the moment with an almost 6 month old and approaching 3 year old there is no way I can cope with any more chaos!!


----------



## lymorelynn

I had some sad news yesterday regarding one of my retired girls - not sure if anyone here will remember Rosie. She was a sweet girl but struggled in giving birth even though we didn't need a c.section for either of her litters (2 and then a single kitten) She was also very shy and was much happier in her new home with a single lady who had one other Siamese. Rosie and Bumble became great friends and Rosie blossomed. 
Six months ago her new slave found a small lump in her breast tissue and on Tuesday she was put to sleep to save her from further suffering from a very aggressive cancer. She was only 7 years old 
RIP darling Rosie xx


----------



## ewelsh

Aw Lynn I do remember your sweet Rosie.

I am so very sorry, how sad.

Run free little one x


----------



## SbanR

Very sad.
R.I.P Rosie


----------



## Charity

That's very sad Lynn, same thing happened to my Siamese at the same age, much too young. Sweet dreams Rosie xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Sorry to hear that sad news Lynn xx


----------



## oliviarussian

So incredibly sorry to hear that Lynn, sleep tight sweet Rosie x


----------



## oggers86

I'm sorry Lynn, 7 is no age at all ☹


----------



## gorgeous

So sorry to hear that Lynn. X


----------



## Psygon

I'm staying with my family for a few days, and was going through some very old photo albums. Amongst some pics my mum had cut out of burmese cats I found this one. Pretty sure they are siamese (and very cute!). What do you think?


----------



## Summercat

Just seeing this thread, I have a day off and it looks worth a read:Bookworm

@Psygon 
That is a nice photo and to my amateur eye they look Siamese and very cute.

@lymorelynn 
Just reading this thread, my condolences.


----------



## lymorelynn

Psygon said:


> I'm staying with my family for a few days, and was going through some very old photo albums. Amongst some pics my mum had cut out of burmese cats I found this one. Pretty sure they are siamese (and very cute!). What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 353143


They do look like old-style Siamese :Cat
I suppose I should update this thread with a couple of photos of my darling Daisy who has settled into the Lambchop household very happily







:Cat:Cat


----------



## oliviarussian

lymorelynn said:


> They do look like old-style Siamese :Cat
> I suppose I should update this thread with a couple of photos of my darling Daisy who has settled into the Lambchop household very happily
> View attachment 353165
> :Cat:Cat
> 
> View attachment 353166


Have they welcomed her with open paws???


----------



## lymorelynn

oliviarussian said:


> Have they welcomed her with open paws???


Cleo took the longest but within 2 weeks they were all happily playing and sleeping together :Cat


----------



## ewelsh

Awwwww just had my fix from little Daisy blue eyes :Kiss


----------



## Psygon

lymorelynn said:


> They do look like old-style Siamese :Cat
> I suppose I should update this thread with a couple of photos of my darling Daisy who has settled into the Lambchop household very happily
> View attachment 353165
> :Cat:Cat
> 
> View attachment 353166


All looking very gorgeous


----------



## Charity

Love those photos, glad everything's working well


----------



## oggers86

Loving your Meezers, glad Daisy has settled in well.

I've been thinking about potential new additions although it's a few years off when the kids are older and less demanding! Elise will be around 11 by then and probably have the same kind of personality where she keeps herself to herself.

Could it ever work? We went wrong last time but maybe we can learn from our mistakes. I think our biggest mistake was getting a single Siamese having seen how much they thrive on each other's company. It's no surprise really that he got frustrated, wanting a playmate but the ones he wanted weren't interested...


----------



## gorgeous

I don't think I will ever be with out at least one or two Siamese in my life now...they really are very special


----------



## MollyMilo

Hey

Just checking in! How is everyone?

I have such fond memories of you all


----------



## lymorelynn

Hello my lovely. So nice to see you over here. I'm sure you know how my mob are doing but here's a picture of Coco,







Daisy and baby for good measure :Cat


----------



## Ringypie

We iz all fine here. Cosmo is obsessed with my unicorn slippers, loves to rub his cheeks and purrs all over them! Parsnip is his normal angsty annoying loveable self and as for Flint.... he's just Flint!


----------



## nbaker

A while ago I lost my beloved seal point Dexter to ill health, here's one of my last pics of him:








20180621_204624 by Nigel Baker, on Flickr
So then we were left with 2 rescue cats & 2 orientals:








20190718_172626 by Nigel Baker, on Flickr
And now we have added 2 black Oriental kittens to the mix, meet Lucifer & Mazikeen:
8M9A7310 (2) by Nigel Baker, on Flickr

Maize by Nigel Baker, on Flickr


----------



## Soozi

Here's my (pretend) Siamese! Saffy! Sshh! I can't hurt her feelings and tell her she's not the real deal because she thinks she is! Lol!


----------



## Ali71

@nbaker oh my word..those kittens are incredible! Hope you've got eyes in the back of your head because they look like trouble to me!!

@Soozi Saffi, you know you're gorgeous  x


----------



## lymorelynn

So nice to see this thread again :Cat
Sorry for the loss of your boy @nbaker  Your pair of kittens certainly look as if they are a handful 
@Soozi Saffi is gorgeous and there's Meezer in there so she's more than welcome.
I think this may be the place to add a photo of the horror that is Lucia  looking as if butter wouldn't melt.


----------



## Soozi

Thanks Hun! I think she is going through an identity crisis! lol! for a while she tried to impersonate a Tonk! I will have to tell her one day that she's neither! 
 xxx


----------



## Psygon

Soozi said:


> Thanks Hun! I think she is going through an identity crisis! lol! for a while she tried to impersonate a Tonk! I will have to tell her one day that she's neither!
> xxx


She will always be an honoury tonk to me!


----------



## Psygon

The other day I was taking some pics of Waffles and she had her ears in a very siamese-like pose.

I mean technically/genetically she is a Siamese...


----------



## lymorelynn

Psygon said:


> The other day I was taking some pics of Waffles and she had her ears in a very siamese-like pose.
> 
> I mean technically/genetically she is a Siamese...
> 
> View attachment 412370


Technically, she is stunning :Cat


----------



## Ringypie

Cosmo says hello everyone!


----------



## FletchNo1

Here are my Meezers Arya and Rama x


----------



## lymorelynn

FletchNo1 said:


> Here are my Meezers Arya and Rama x


Welcome to you and your lovely Meezers :Cat


----------



## Sippysips

Hi there everyone 
I have been nervously loitering on here feeling like I want to post something but I'm shy even online... Lol. I have been reading through and greatly enjoying this lovely thread for a quite while and can excitedly say that I am soon to become the slave of a Meezer myself! I will be collecting her on the 4th of December and I am absolutely obsessed/nervous/excited!
Everybody's meezers are absolutely GORGEOUS and it's been such a lovely pastime reading through this thread and looking at everyone's beautiful pictures. If this is the only thing that I ever feel brave enough to post then I just want to say thank you for making me feel so overwhelmingly compelled to talk to everyone and just say that you're all awesome! 
Now here's a photo of my little darling girl...








I have never owned a Meezer (adopted moggies previous) but I am SO ready for this new kitty chapter

Her name is going to be Sip Sip (hubby and I thought it sounded super cute and it's the number 10 in Thai so fairly appropriate eh!)

Thanks everyone, this is such a fantastic thread!


----------



## Ringypie

Sippysips said:


> Hi there everyone
> I have been nervously loitering on here feeling like I want to post something but I'm shy even online... Lol. I have been reading through and greatly enjoying this lovely thread for a quite while and can excitedly say that I am soon to become the slave of a Meezer myself! I will be collecting her on the 4th of December and I am absolutely obsessed/nervous/excited!
> Everybody's meezers are absolutely GORGEOUS and it's been such a lovely pastime reading through this thread and looking at everyone's beautiful pictures. If this is the only thing that I ever feel brave enough to post then I just want to say thank you for making me feel so overwhelmingly compelled to talk to everyone and just say that you're all awesome!
> Now here's a photo of my little darling girl...
> View attachment 422540
> 
> 
> I have never owned a Meezer (adopted moggies previous) but I am SO ready for this new kitty chapter
> 
> Her name is going to be Sip Sip (hubby and I thought it sounded super cute and it's the number 10 in Thai so fairly appropriate eh!)
> 
> Thanks everyone, this is such a fantastic thread!


Oh how exciting!! I bet you can't wait.

She is absolutely gorgeous! Are you ready to be ruled by an iron paw?  The Siameses rule this house!

Please do stay around - it's such a friendly forum and We all love kitten pics (and of course pics when they are grown up too).


----------



## lymorelynn

Sippysips said:


> Hi there everyone
> I have been nervously loitering on here feeling like I want to post something but I'm shy even online... Lol. I have been reading through and greatly enjoying this lovely thread for a quite while and can excitedly say that I am soon to become the slave of a Meezer myself! I will be collecting her on the 4th of December and I am absolutely obsessed/nervous/excited!
> Everybody's meezers are absolutely GORGEOUS and it's been such a lovely pastime reading through this thread and looking at everyone's beautiful pictures. If this is the only thing that I ever feel brave enough to post then I just want to say thank you for making me feel so overwhelmingly compelled to talk to everyone and just say that you're all awesome!
> Now here's a photo of my little darling girl...
> View attachment 422540
> 
> 
> I have never owned a Meezer (adopted moggies previous) but I am SO ready for this new kitty chapter
> 
> Her name is going to be Sip Sip (hubby and I thought it sounded super cute and it's the number 10 in Thai so fairly appropriate eh!)
> 
> Thanks everyone, this is such a fantastic thread!


Congratulations on becoming a Meezer slave :Cat Sip Sip looks a little sweetheart. Hope you'll post lots of photos when you get her home and just ask for any advice you need


----------



## Soozi

Sippysips said:


> Hi there everyone
> I have been nervously loitering on here feeling like I want to post something but I'm shy even online... Lol. I have been reading through and greatly enjoying this lovely thread for a quite while and can excitedly say that I am soon to become the slave of a Meezer myself! I will be collecting her on the 4th of December and I am absolutely obsessed/nervous/excited!
> Everybody's meezers are absolutely GORGEOUS and it's been such a lovely pastime reading through this thread and looking at everyone's beautiful pictures. If this is the only thing that I ever feel brave enough to post then I just want to say thank you for making me feel so overwhelmingly compelled to talk to everyone and just say that you're all awesome!
> Now here's a photo of my little darling girl...
> View attachment 422540
> 
> 
> I have never owned a Meezer (adopted moggies previous) but I am SO ready for this new kitty chapter
> 
> Her name is going to be Sip Sip (hubby and I thought it sounded super cute and it's the number 10 in Thai so fairly appropriate eh!)
> 
> Thanks everyone, this is such a fantastic thread!


Oh she is gorgeous! Congratulations! Hope you've bought some ear plugs? Lol! She will always want the last word! Looking forwards to seeing lots of pics of Sip Sip! Love the name!


----------



## Sippysips

Oh wow, thank you everyone! That pic was from quite a while ago (I reserved her at the start of October) and I have a few more that the lovely breeder sent me from a couple of weeks ago so I'll slip some on to the end of this post 

She is an Old Style Seal point and is according to the breeder sufficiently sassy already!

My husband has had Burmese before and absolutely loved their character. We wanted a similar breed but one that would be a new experience for us both so I suggested Siamese and now here we are 




















I will happily post some more pictures of her when we pick her up... Only 16 more sleeps!
*Excited squeal*


----------



## Psygon

She really is gorgeous - can't wait to see some more pictures of her growing up.

We have a brown/seal point tonkinese, and if she is anything to go by seal points are definitely sassy little madams :Hilarious be prepared for her to run rings around you :Cat


----------



## Sippysips

Thank you so much. I think she's beautiful but I'm potentially biased haha.

Awww lovely! Any pics? 



Psygon said:


> She really is gorgeous - can't wait to see some more pictures of her growing up.
> 
> We have a brown/seal point tonkinese, and if she is anything to go by seal points are definitely sassy little madams :Hilarious be prepared for her to run rings around you :Cat


----------



## Psygon

Here are a couple of recent pics of Waffles. She's just over 9 months old now - still a baby really!!


----------



## Psygon

Oh and one more because the last two were taken at night and can't see her eyes properly! :-D


----------



## Sippysips

OH MY GOODNESS Psygon, Waffles is an absolute stunner her eyes are just wow!!! I love her mask too!!! And the little one who decided to photo bomb is gorgeous too 

I can't wait to just do daily things with a cat about again, we've just bought a house after renting for ages so getting a cat was priority number one!


----------



## Psygon

Sippysips said:


> OH MY GOODNESS Psygon, Waffles is an absolute stunner her eyes are just wow!!! I love her mask too!!! And the little one who decided to photo bomb is gorgeous too
> 
> I can't wait to just do daily things with a cat about again, we've just bought a house after renting for ages so getting a cat was priority number one!


Oh having a cat again once you've not had one for a little while is so much fun. 

The little one is CK, he's older than Waffles but they act like kittens together! 









And my whole gang of tonks 








Jammy, Ted, Waffles, Darcy and CK


----------



## Sippysips

Psygon said:


> Oh having a cat again once you've not had one for a little while is so much fun.
> 
> The little one is CK, he's older than Waffles but they act like kittens together!
> View attachment 422579
> 
> 
> And my whole gang of tonks
> View attachment 422580
> 
> Jammy, Ted, Waffles, Darcy and CK


Your whole crew are fabulous!!! I would like another one eventually too...


----------



## Psygon

Sippysips said:


> Your whole crew are fabulous!!! I would like another one eventually too...


Well, hopefully Siamese aren't as addictive as tonks. I only planned on 2 :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Sippysips

Psygon said:


> Well, hopefully Siamese aren't as addictive as tonks. I only planned on 2 :Hilarious:Hilarious


Well me and the OH work shifts so she might enjoy a bit of company sooner rather than later but that being said she might prefer being an only child eh! 
Either one of us is home more often than not so I hope she won't be lonely, I'll just have to see.


----------



## Soozi

Saffy doesn't want to be left out! She's a rescue street cat but has all the traits of a Tonk/Siamese! Including the vocals! No pedigree but she thinks she is something special! Lol!


----------



## Sippysips

Soozi said:


> Saffy doesn't want to be left out! She's a rescue street cat but has all the traits of a Tonk/Siamese! Including the vocals! No pedigree but she thinks she is something special! Lol!
> View attachment 422594
> 
> View attachment 422595


She is definitely something special wow she's gorgeous!  How old is she?


----------



## Soozi

Sippysips said:


> She is definitely something special wow she's gorgeous!  How old is she?


We don't know for sure but approx coming up to 2 yrs now ( we've had her for nearly a year) she was still quite small when she arrived at the hotel complex here in Tenerife with whom was thought to be her Mum. x


----------



## Sippysips

Soozi said:


> We don't know for sure but approx coming up to 2 yrs now ( we've had her for nearly a year) she was still quite small when she arrived at the hotel complex here in Tenerife with whom was thought to be her Mum. x


Aw bless her! Is her mum still with you also? She's just such a pretty girl


----------



## Soozi

Sippysips said:


> Aw bless her! Is her mum still with you also? She's just such a pretty girl


The Mum was trapped and rescued before my girl was and was adopted by her foster. Saffy went to a different foster but was so frightened of the other two cats there that my Vet asked me if I would consider taking her as a temporary foster mum but as soon as I saw her I knew she was for me. 
The back story is I tragically lost my cat from leukemia just before and was grieving terribly. My lovely vet took a chance by asking me but I know she thought it would help me focus on a cat that really needed love and care. The rest is history. X


----------



## Sippysips

Soozi said:


> The Mum was trapped and rescued before my girl was and was adopted by her foster. Saffy went to a different foster but was so frightened of the other two cats there that my Vet asked me if I would consider taking her as a temporary foster mum but as soon as I saw her I knew she was for me.
> The back story is I tragically lost my cat from leukemia just before and was grieving terribly. My lovely vet took a chance by asking me but I know she thought it would help me focus on a cat that really needed love and care. The rest is history. X


Ah , I'm so sorry about your cat Soozi.
Saffy is something special alright  she looks like she's absolutely thriving now x


----------



## MollyMilo

Saw some very sad news this evening and it made think of this post! I know many of you lovely people on Fb now and our lives are very different but this is where we met. Right here in 2012 when Jordon posted her query. I had Molly and Milo at the time. They were kittens! Sadly we know Molly crossed the bridge in 2013 but sadly Milo has now joined her. He left us in February -10 years old. 

Sadly I’ve just learnt that Bernard has now left us. It was their time this year and it’s very sad. I’m now going to sit and read this thread in memory of our beautiful boys. So grateful for this.
Thank you for starting this Jordan, all those years ago xx


----------



## lymorelynn

MollyMilo said:


> Saw some very sad news this evening and it made think of this post! I know many of you lovely people on Fb now and our lives are very different but this is where we met. Right here in 2012 when Jordon posted her query. I had Molly and Milo at the time. They were kittens! Sadly we know Molly crossed the bridge in 2013 but sadly Milo has now joined her. He left us in February -10 years old.
> 
> Sadly I've just learnt that Bernard has now left us. It was their time this year and it's very sad. I'm now going to sit and read this thread in memory of our beautiful boys. So grateful for this.
> Thank you for starting this Jordan, all those years ago xx


Yes, very sad news about Bernard. He was a very special boy and will be greatly missed by all of his family 
Sad too that you have lost Milo  I know your feline family has grown since you were last here though and perhaps you'd like to share some pictures of your crew :Cat


----------



## Ringypie

I wonder how @JordanRose is doing, she hasn't been active for a long time. Hope she's ok.


----------



## lymorelynn

Ringypie said:


> I wonder how @JordanRose is doing, she hasn't been active for a long time. Hope she's ok.


I follow Jordan on Facebook. She is very well and has two beautiful little girls. She recently lost the last of her bunnies but dear Spook is still doing well


----------



## Ringypie

lymorelynn said:


> I follow Jordan on Facebook. She is very well and has two beautiful little girls. She recently lost the last of her bunnies but dear Spook is still doing well


Sad to hear about the bunnies but great news about Spook! Glad she ok.


----------

